# Team Tomburg



## Handlampe (30. Januar 2004)

Tach zusammen.

Für Alle, die bei der Tour in Meckenheim-Wormersdorf mitfahren wollen, hab ich hier mal die Anfahrtskizzen.

Naja, mit dem Schnee wird ja wahrscheinlich nix mehr werden, bei den Temperaturen, die angesagt sind. 

Ansonsten würd ich sagen, jeder bringt noch ein Schüppchen imkühlschrankdeponiertenrestschnee mit, bei genügend Leuten bekommen wir dann vielleicht noch einen Schneemann hin.  


Und wenn kein Schnee mehr liegt, bleibt mir nur Eins zu sagen: Zieht die Schutzbleche- und auf zum fröhlichen Schlammsuhlen   

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Ploughman (30. Januar 2004)

Da werde ich mir also nicht nur 'ne Pulle für mich mischen, sondern auch ein Fläschchen für meine schicke glänzende Kette, die ich erst letzte Woche aufgezogen habe...  

Bis Morgen im Matsch,
Ploughman



			
				Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen.
> 
> Für Alle, die bei der Tour in Meckenheim-Wormersdorf mitfahren wollen, hab ich hier mal die Anfahrtskizzen.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (31. Januar 2004)

Na, da bin ich ja in der traurigen Lage, einen Bericht zu schreiben, obwohl die Tour noch garnicht zu Ende ist....für die Meisten zumindest.

Für mich war sie ja leider schon nach ner 1/4 Stunde zu Ende: Ein Hoch auf Magura  

Nachdem mir in der letzten Woche die Bremsbeläge von meiner Scheibenbremse um die Ohren geflogen sind, hat sich dann heute meine HS-33 verabschiedet.

Als nächstes werden erstmal sämtliche Teile an meinen Rädern, die nur im entferntesten etwas mit Magura zu tun haben abgeschraubt und vernichtet- aber rückstandsfrei- sach ich.

...und bitte...in meiner Gegenwart....nie wieder Wörter in den Mund nehmen, die z.B. mit Ma anfangen und mit gura aufhören.


Ansonsten bin ich mal auf die Kommentare zur Tour gespannt, war ja ein ganz schönes geeier auf der Schneepampe. Ich hoffe mal, der Rest ist auf dem Steinerberg (wenn ihr wirklich da hoch gekommen seit) nicht weggeweht worden.

Hier noch das einzige Bild, das ich von dem TT-Haufen machen konnte







P.S. Vielen Dank an Rene (XC Racer) für die guten Tipps

Uwe


----------



## It's me! (31. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

tja, die Tor begann leider mit einem Missgeschick. Zuerst verliess uns die Bremse des Photographen und Tourenguides und dann gezwungenermassen er selber auch. Schade.

Die anderen kaempften sich aber trotzdem mehr recht als schlecht durch den Schneematsch. Leider koennen wir das entstandene Waschmaschinenfiasko wegen des fehlenden Photographens nicht dokumentieren. Am Ende waren es dann doch 40km und knapp 1000Hm. Und die sind mindestens doppelt so viel wert, bei diesen Bodenverhaeltnissen.   
Profil der Tour siehe unten. Jetzt goenne ich mir erstmal ein Bier.   

Viele Gruesse und bis zum naechsten Mal,

Ralf


----------



## Ploughman (2. Februar 2004)

...schwarzes Radon MTB, komplett LX/XT...nein, werd's doch noch behalten, auch wenn mich die Tour vor allem technisch was überfordert hat - haben besonders meine Bremsen gemerkt, die Belege, dich ich erst letzte Woche gewechselt hatte, sind definitiv nicht mehr vorhanden, obwohl ich doch mehrfach Knie und Hintern als Bremskraftverstärker eingesetzt habe. Hat aber trotzedem irre Spaß gemacht und vielen Dank an alle für's kameradschaftliche Verhalten!  

Gruß Dieter



			
				It's me! schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> tja, die Tor begann leider mit einem Missgeschick. Zuerst verliess uns die Bremse des Photographen und Tourenguides und dann gezwungenermassen er selber auch. Schade.
> 
> ...


----------



## Heimwerker King (2. Februar 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> ... die Belege, dich ich erst letzte Woche gewechselt hatte, sind definitiv nicht mehr vorhanden, obwohl ich doch mehrfach Knie und Hintern als Bremskraftverstärker eingesetzt habe.
> Gruß Dieter



Hi Dieter,
sportliche Leistung Körperteile als Bremskraftverstärker einzusetzen.   Habe jedoch eine gute Alternativen für dich: die grünen Bremsbeläge von Swisstop solllen sehr gut sein. Bekommt als Erftstädter am besten beim Bike Reiter in Lechenich. Schönen Gruß an Frau Reiter. Die Dinger bremsen laut alpi (hier im Forum unterwegs) auch bei Nässe auf Alpenüberquerrungen und im Schlamm immer ausreichend.

Gruß

Der Heimwerker


----------



## M.Panzer (3. Februar 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Na, da bin ich ja in der traurigen Lage, einen Bericht zu schreiben, obwohl die Tour noch garnicht zu Ende ist....für die Meisten zumindest.
> 
> Für mich war sie ja leider schon nach ner 1/4 Stunde zu Ende: Ein Hoch auf Magura
> 
> ...





Ich muß sagen die Tour war echt klasse. Wenn man von den äusseren Begebenheiten absieht. Aus dem schönen Schnee war ein undeffenierbarer wiederlicher Matsch geworden. Die Schutzbleche konnten also zeigen was sie drauf hatten. Die Trails waren aber dafür ein Genuß und so wurde man für das Schlamm schlucken wieder entschädigt. Also bis zum nächsten mal Gruß Micha.  Ps. : Wie wars beim Griechen, Markus?


----------



## p_pipowitsch (4. Februar 2004)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muß sagen die Tour war echt klasse. Wenn man von den äusseren Begebenheiten absieht. Aus dem schönen Schnee war ein undeffenierbarer wiederlicher Matsch geworden. Die Schutzbleche konnten also zeigen was sie drauf hatten. Die Trails waren aber dafür ein Genuß und so wurde man für das Schlamm schlucken wieder entschädigt. Also bis zum nächsten mal Gruß Micha.  Ps. : Wie wars beim Griechen, Markus?


Schön zu lesen das es euch gefallen hat, gut die äußeren Beschaffenheiten hätten besser sein können, aber wie schon auf der Tour erwähnt. Wir waren ja nicht zum Spaß unterwegs?! Übrigens ist für das Wetter jemand anderes verantwortlich, der aber bestimmt nicht die Trails vom Steinerberg kennt.
Beim Griechen war es gut wie eigentlich immer. Hatte ja schon die ganze Tour Hunger drauf. Wie war es bei dir? Gruß Markus


----------



## M.Panzer (5. Februar 2004)

p_pipowitsch schrieb:
			
		

> Schön zu lesen das es euch gefallen hat, gut die äußeren Beschaffenheiten hätten besser sein können, aber wie schon auf der Tour erwähnt. Wir waren ja nicht zum Spaß unterwegs?! Übrigens ist für das Wetter jemand anderes verantwortlich, der aber bestimmt nicht die Trails vom Steinerberg kennt.
> Beim Griechen war es gut wie eigentlich immer. Hatte ja schon die ganze Tour Hunger drauf. Wie war es bei dir? Gruß Markus


Bestens wie immer  Hatte mir nachmittags ja reichlich Hunger gehohlt. Nicht nur der Hunger sondern der Durst wurde auch reichlich gelöcht. Gruß Micha.


----------



## Handlampe (8. Februar 2004)

Hi Mädels

Wollte mal kurz zum Besten geben, das die Tour am Samstag mit dem "Kern" wieder jede Menge Sprass gemacht hat.    

Wir waren ja immerhin mit 7 Leuten vollzählig angetreten. War ja auch, wider jeden Wetterberichtes phantastisches Wetter. 

Ich hoffe, der Dirt Cruiser hat sich soweit wieder von den Strapazen erholt.

Hab als Anhang noch das sehr interessante Höhenprofil der Tour eingestellt. 
Sehr interessant ist der Anstieg zum Steinerberg auf dem halben Kotzeweg...müssen wir irgendwann nochmal komplett fahren, dann dürfte sich die Steigung von Anfang an in den 20% Regionen bewegen. 
Dann können wir auch mal testen, ob der Weg seinen Namen zurecht hat :kotz: 

Als zweites gibt es die Abfahrt vom Hornberg zu beachten... naja....die war schon recht steil....aber so steil wie im Profil (freier Fall) dann doch nicht.

Da hat sich wohl mein Magnet am Rad bei der Rumpelei ein wenig verdreht gehabt. 
Das nächste Mal müssen wir auf jeden Fall eine Kamera mitnehmen um diesen herrlichen Trial mal im Bild festzuhalten.

Ansonsten.... bis zum nächsten WE


----------



## blitzfitz (8. Februar 2004)

Hi Uwe,

schoene Tour. Da werde ich ja richtig neidisch. Ich war in den heimischen Waeldern um Linz unterwegs. Naechstes Wochenende fahre ich gerne wieder mit.

Viele Gruesse,
Ralf




			
				Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Mädels
> 
> Wollte mal kurz zum Besten geben, das die Tour am Samstag mit dem "Kern" wieder jede Menge Sprass gemacht hat.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred (9. Februar 2004)

Hey,
fahrt Ihr am Samstag den 14.02.04 wieder zusammen. Will gerne mitkommen.
Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Handlampe (10. Februar 2004)

Also, Jungs und Mädels

Wenn wir am Sonntag die grosse Runde, die ich heute gefahren habe, drehen sollten, dann kann es sein, das uns dieses hier erwartet.






Wem's Spass macht 

Das Foto stammt vom Michelsberg, also schon ganz schön hoch...ich kann also beruhigen, weiter Unten hats nicht soviel Schnee, da gibts dann nur Nabentiefen Schlamm   

Ansonsten würd ich sagen, kann ich mein Rad nach diesem Winter getrost wegschmeissen...da rumpelt, knarckst und klappert es an allen Ecken. Mittlerweile fängt auch meine Gabel an Geräusche von sich zu geben....ich glaube, die lebt ...und beschwert sich gerade über die übermässigen Schlammpackungen.  

Gruss Uwe


----------



## blitzfitz (15. Februar 2004)

Hi Leute,

die Tour fand ich gut, aber die heisse Dusche nachher und das Weissbier waren die Kroenung.   

Ciao,
       Ralf

Ach ja, hier ist das Hoehenprofil Parkplatz zu Parkplatz.


----------



## Handlampe (16. Februar 2004)

Hier also ein kleiner Bericht zur Schlammschlacht im Febuar 2004

Team Tomburg vollzählig angetreten:






v.l. Christof "Dirtjumper", Helmut "Basejumper", Markus "kuck mal wer da schraubt", San Miguel, Uwe "die Handlampe", Ralf, Oli "mir nach Männer", Thomas "die Speiche"

So ging es zuerst einmal in den dunklen Wald und das Anfangs sogar ohne die obligatorische Schlammpackung, hier im Bild mit Miguel und Helmut in einer netten Kompression






Aber dann ging es in's Eingemachte, Eingesuhlte, Eingemodderte, Eingeprüppte....wie auch immer...










Da half auch kein Leichtbau mehr, wenn ca. 2 Kilo des Rades aus Schlamm bestanden

Als Belohnung, folgte dann der feine Trail von der Seilbahn hinunter in's Vischeltal. Dieser war dann auch tatsächlich gut fahrbar....wenn man's kann   









...auch wenn sich hier einige Personen auf Abwegen befanden:





...hey....*Basejumper*, warum denn hier nach rechts abgebogen???
Nochmal zum Mitschreiben: Geradeaus ist der Abgrund...und auf deinem Rücken der Fallschirm....also....Hopp 

Von Kreuzberg hiess es dann erstmal wieder Höhe machen und das mit netten Prozentzahlen, die sich teilweise über der 20% Marke bewegten. Hier fehlen dann auch die diversen Aufnahmen, wegen Atemlosigkeit des Autors. Auf der Höhe von Lind ....hätte man dann die herrliche Aussicht geniessen können, wenn da nicht die allgemeine Suppe um uns herum gewesen wäre. Naja, zumindest folgte wieder eine Abfahrt, für die jeder Fahrradhändler dankbar sein dürfte: 






Anfangs als Pfad mit herrlich diagonal stehenden feuchten Wurzeln, dann mit Schlamm in allen Varianten gab es also beste Chancen die Parts am Bike bzw. das Bike bzw. sich selber zu zerstören. 
Zudem lud der ausgewaschene Weg und die tiefen Spuren herrlich zum X-Cruisen ein  

Im Lierstal war dann das Material bereit zur Aufgabe:









Also, half nur noch Eins: Der Knauber Waschplatz:





Es folgte die lange Auffahrt durch das Lierstal zum Michelsberg. Hier drohte die Stimmung ein wenig zu kippen, da manche Personen nicht nur einen Hungerast, vielmehr einen ganzen Hungerstamm verspürten und die landschaftlich zwar sehr schöne, aber nicht sehr spektakuläre, dafür aber zähe Auffahrt ein wenig an die Substanz ging. 
So drohte kurz vor dem Michelsberg Lynchjustiz  und der Guide konnte froh sein, nicht am nächsten Baum mit einem Schaltzug aufgeknüpft worden zu sein. (Da ich den Guide spielen durfte, bin ich also froh noch zu leben)
Auf dem Michelsberg beruhigten sich die Gemüter dann wieder






....und unser Dirtjumper konnte wieder seiner Lieblingsbeschäftigung nachgehen:






Von hier an ging es mehr oder weniger nur noch bergab und als nette Zugabe gab es noch eine wunderschöne Bachdurchfahrt, bei 4 Grad Außentemperatur ein echter Genuss









Uwe


----------



## blitzfitz (16. Februar 2004)

Tolle Photos. Man sieht, es hat sich gelohnt.  

Ralf


----------



## M.Panzer (24. Februar 2004)

Hallo Handlampe wie siehts aus fahrt ihr nicht mehr Samstags an der Tomburg ab. Ich war letzten Samstag da aber außer mir war kanada. So mußte ich eben alleine fahrn. Würde gerne wieder mit euch mit fahrn, sollte sch der Treffpunkt geändert haben teilt es doch bitte mit. Übrigens die Bilder sind echt stark, wäre ich gerne mit dabei gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (25. Februar 2004)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Handlampe wie siehts aus fahrt ihr nicht mehr Samstags an der Tomburg ab. Ich war letzten Samstag da aber außer mir war kanada. So mußte ich eben alleine fahrn. Würde gerne wieder mit euch mit fahrn, sollte sch der Treffpunkt geändert haben teilt es doch bitte mit. Übrigens die Bilder sind echt stark, wäre ich gerne mit dabei gewesen.



Hi Michael

Am Samstag war Karnevalsauszeit- ich war auf Kurzurlaub- und die Anderen waren wohl im Koma   

Diesen Samstag sieht bei mir auch schlecht aus, da ich kein funktionierendes MTB mehr habe   
Ob der Rest fährt, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. 
Wenn wir aber wieder was Gemeinsames machen, stell ich es auf jeden Fall wieder ins Last-Minute-Biking

Gruss Uwe


----------



## M.Panzer (25. Februar 2004)

Hi Uwe

Hast bestimmt recht, habe ich mir auch schon gedacht das eineige nicht am Karnevalssamstag fahren. Ich habe auf jedenfall die frische Luft genossen da ich die Tage zuvor nur noch an der Fettpfanne gestanden hatte. Diesen Samstag kann ich auch nicht da ich auf einen Geburtstag muß. Nächsten Samstag müßte es wieder klappen werd dann noch mal anfragen ob jemand fährt. Sollte ich nächste Woche mein anderes Bike wieder bekommen kann ich dir mit meinem Hai-Rad gerne aushelfen, aber vielleicht hast du bis dahin wieder einen fahrbaren Untersatz. 

Gruß Micha.


----------



## blitzfitz (25. Februar 2004)

Hi Leute,

ja, mittlerweile wachen alle so langsam wieder aus dem Koma wieder auf. Jetzt am Samstag werde ich wohl nur eine kleine Runde in den Linzer Bergen schaffen. Beim nächsten Mal bin ich aber wieder dabei. Ganz sicher!  

Ciao,


----------



## Handlampe (26. Februar 2004)

So Mädels, hab mal wieder zwei Touren hier reingestellt, hoffe, das zumindest Eines meiner Räder dann wieder fit ist.   
Der erste Termin liegt ausnahmsweise auf Sonntag, ich hoffe, das ist kein Problem

Also, wenn du mitfahre willst,weis du,  klicks du hier 
oder klickst du hier 

Gruss Uwe


----------



## M.Panzer (26. Februar 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> So Mädels, hab mal wieder zwei Touren hier reingestellt, hoffe, das zumindest Eines meiner Räder dann wieder fit ist.
> Der erste Termin liegt ausnahmsweise auf Sonntag, ich hoffe, das ist kein Problem
> 
> Also, wenn du mitfahre willst,weis du,  klicks du hier
> ...



Hi Uwe kukst du in Kalender 8.03. is Montag nicht Sonntag. Solltest du dich vertan haben und am 07.03. fahren wollen bin ich dabei.   
Gruß Micha.


----------



## Handlampe (26. Februar 2004)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Uwe kukst du in Kalender 8.03. is Montag nicht Sonntag. Solltest du dich vertan haben und am 07.03. fahren wollen bin ich dabei.
> Gruß Micha.



Hups, stimmt, du hast Recht, werd den Termin sofort ändern


----------



## Schnucki (26. Februar 2004)

Huhu ,

Eure Touren sehen auch ganz nett aus. Würde auch mal gerne mitfahren. Nehmt Ihr auch mal ein Mädel mit!? Vom Durchscnittstempo Eurer letzten Tour dürfte ich mithalten können? Fahrtechnik wird man sehen.

Wieviel Km und Hm sind dann so am 07.03. geplant? 

Viele Grüße
Sandra


----------



## Handlampe (26. Februar 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu ,
> 
> Eure Touren sehen auch ganz nett aus. Würde auch mal gerne mitfahren. Nehmt Ihr auch mal ein Mädel mit!? Vom Durchscnittstempo Eurer letzten Tour dürfte ich mithalten können? Fahrtechnik wird man sehen.
> 
> ...



Na, was für eine Frage, *Na logisch nehmen wir auch Mädels mit* 
Bin sogar froh, wenn sich mal ein paar Mädels melden, die Freundin von einem Teammitglied zickt auch immer, das sie auch gerne mal mitfahren will, nur als einziges Mädel möchte sie halt nicht mit, obwohl sie konditionsmäßig hier locker Einige von uns in die Tasche stecken würde   

Wir werden wohl unsere klassische Runde zur Steinbach drehen, dürften so etwa 40km bei etwa 800hm werden, aber bitte nagel mich da nicht fest.

Die Runde ist aber nicht so schwer.


----------



## Schnucki (26. Februar 2004)

...das hört sich passend an   
dann werdet Ihr wahrscheinlich nicht rumkommen,  auch mal mit weiblicher Begleitung zu fahen.   


Hoffentlich macht das Wetter dann mit! Momentan sieht es ja für das kommende Wochenende eher .... weiß aus   
Wollte am Samstag eigentlich ne ruhige Tour durch die Ville fahren und am Sonntag mal wieder bei den Jungs von der Wehebachtalsperre vorbeischauen (wenn die nicht wieder Touren <= 50 km auf Zeit fahren   ) Dabei hatte ich mich schon seit letzem Wochenende so auf den nahenden Frühling gefreut.   
Hatte endlich wieder mal seit Monaten keine kalten abgestorbene Hände und Füße nach einer Stunde. (Hier hätte ich jetzt gerne eine Smily mit Eiszapfen an den Händen und Füßen).

Jetzt brauche ich nur noch eine Idiotensichere (besser gesagt frauengeeignete) Anfahrstbeschreibung zu Eurem Treffpunkt und ich bin übernächstes WE dabei.

Bis dann 

Sandra :


----------



## M.Panzer (28. Februar 2004)

Ja ist doch super das sich jetzt auch Frauen bei uns anschließen. Macht die Runde wieder etwas ilustra. Ach schnucki scheint so als müßten wir doch noch eine Weile mit kalten Knochen durch die Gegend fahren, der Frühling lässt noch auf sich warten. Na ja bis Sonntag ist ja noch was hin, bis dann Gruß Micha.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (28. Februar 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei hatte ich mich schon seit letzem Wochenende so auf den nahenden Frühling gefreut.
> Hatte endlich wieder mal seit Monaten keine kalten abgestorbene Hände und Füße nach einer Stunde. (Hier hätte ich jetzt gerne eine Smily mit Eiszapfen an den Händen und Füßen).
> 
> Jetzt brauche ich nur noch eine Idiotensichere (besser gesagt frauengeeignete) Anfahrstbeschreibung zu Eurem Treffpunkt und ich bin übernächstes WE dabei.
> ...



Hi Sandra. 

Schau einfach mal an den Anfang dieses Thread's, da hab ich eine Anfahrtsbeschreibung als Anhang stehen. Müsste eigentlich Frauensicher genug sein   

Wenn du trotzdem noch Fragen hast, meld dich bei mir

P.S. 
Ich will auch wieder Sommer. War gestern 150km mit dem Rennrad unterwegs, was soll ich sagen, nach ca. 100km waren meine Füße tot, hätte sie mir eigentlich abhacken können- vonwegen Leichtbau und so   , aber da hätt ich ja nirgentwo mehr einklicken können, hab ich sie halt dranbehalten.


----------



## blitzfitz (28. Februar 2004)

Hi Leute,

wenn's irgendwo einen Sonnentanz gäbe, um den Sommer herbeizurufen, wäre ich sofort dabei.  

War heute etwa 2 Stunden in den Linzer Bergen am Rhein unterwegs. Das Gelände ist immer noch recht schlammig. Doch diesmal sind mir bei den Temperaturen die Schlammklumpen am Rahmen festgefroren, so dass ich sie mit einem kalten Wasserschlauch nicht mehr abspritzen konnte. Sachen gibt's ......   

Ich will endlich Sommer!!

Bis nächste Woche,
                           Ralf


----------



## M.Panzer (29. Februar 2004)

Hi Leute habe gestern mit meinem Schwiegervater   gesprochen, der mir versicherte wenn der Mond sich jetzt ändert wird es wieder wärmer. Als alter Bauer und Jägermeister sollte er es eigentlich wissen. Zumal er die derzeitige Kälte ebenfalls für Ende Februar vorausgesagt hatte. Aber nichts desto trotz lasst uns alle mal kräftig beten   das der Sommer bald kommen möge.   Uwe ich kann dich gut verstehen habe auch schon einige km mit dem Rennrad abgerissen dieses Jahr und es war nicht gerade angenehm.
Bis spätesten am Sonntag Gruß Micha.


----------



## Manfred (29. Februar 2004)

Hey,
war am Samstag alleine an der Ahr unterwegs. Bin im Schnee nach Ramersbach hoch und dort eine schöne Runde gefahren. Bergab nach Rech war im Schnee ******* und dann hatte der Weg nur starke Spurrillen, bin also nur im Schritttempo gefahren, was ziemlich blöd war. Unten angekommen war mir eisekalt und hatte keine Lust mehr und bin zum Auto zurück gefahren.
Will mich nächsten Samstag mit Michael treffen, wenn welche mitkommen wollen, sollt Ihr Euch melden.
Ich fahre am Wochenende nur Samstags. Sonntag ist Familyday.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Handlampe (29. Februar 2004)

Manfred schrieb:
			
		

> Will mich nächsten Samstag mit Michael treffen, wenn welche mitkommen wollen, sollt Ihr Euch melden.
> Ich fahre am Wochenende nur Samstags. Sonntag ist Familyday.
> 
> Gruß
> Manfred



Hi Manfred. Normalerweise dürfte sich das bei uns auch auf den Samstag einpendeln, leider kann ich den nächsten Samstag nicht, daher der Termin am Sonntag


----------



## M.Panzer (29. Februar 2004)

Wollte heute eine 2-stündige Ausfahrt zum Training machen und mußte leider nach 1,5 Stunden aber abrechen da bei uns die absolute Schneeschauer niederging. Mein Helm war nicht mehr gelb-schwarz sondern weiß. Der Rest der Tour war eine reine Schlammschlacht deshalb wird sie morgen wiederhohlt.
 

Bis dann Gruß Micha!


----------



## blitzfitz (29. Februar 2004)

Hi Micha,

tapfer, tapfer. Hoffentlich wird es naechste Woche nicht ganz so weiss.   

So langsam kommt dieser Thread ja ans Leben. Also ran ans Keyboard,

Ciao,
      Ralf


----------



## p_pipowitsch (1. März 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Na, was für eine Frage, *Na logisch nehmen wir auch Mädels mit*
> Bin sogar froh, wenn sich mal ein paar Mädels melden, die Freundin von einem Teammitglied zickt auch immer, das sie auch gerne mal mitfahren will, nur als einziges Mädel möchte sie halt nicht mit, obwohl sie konditionsmäßig hier locker Einige von uns in die Tasche stecken würde
> 
> Wir werden wohl unsere klassische Runde zur Steinbach drehen, dürften so etwa 40km bei etwa 800hm werden, aber bitte nagel mich da nicht fest.
> ...



Ich denke mit dem Teammitglied bin ich gemeint. Das rumgezicke geht mir auch auf die .... Da ich voraussichtlich nicht Skifahren werde, bin ich natürlich dabei. Versuche auch die beiden zickigen Mädels Helmut und Michaela mitzubringen. Ich denke bei der doch leichten Tour können wir auch noch mit der spanischen Frau aus Adendorf rechnen. 

Ach so dann verliere ich direkt noch ein paar Worte über deinen Bericht. Vielen Herzlichen Dank, für diese doch sehr mühevolle und gelungenen Ausarbeitung. Eigentlich kannst du ja froh sein, dass du die Tour überhaupt überlebt hast und in den Genuss gekommen bist sie zu dokumentieren. Hatte fest damit gerechnet das der Dirtjumper und der Entertainer dich an einem Baum  am dicken Tünnes aufhängen. Was so ein feiner Trail doch den Gemütszustand verändern kann. Für den nächsten Bericht unterstütze ich dich gerne mit ein paar Bildern und Zitaten.
Gruß Pavel


----------



## M.Panzer (5. März 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> So Mädels, hab mal wieder zwei Touren hier reingestellt, hoffe, das zumindest Eines meiner Räder dann wieder fit ist.
> Der erste Termin liegt ausnahmsweise auf Sonntag, ich hoffe, das ist kein Problem
> 
> Also, wenn du mitfahre willst,weis du,  klicks du hier
> ...


Hi Uwe es wäre nett wenn ihr am Sonntag villeicht bis ca. 12Uhr 15 warten könntet. Da ich noch bis 10Uhr 30 arbeiten muß  . Ich sehe aber zu das ich pünklich bin. Gruß Micha.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (5. März 2004)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Uwe es wäre nett wenn ihr am Sonntag villeicht bis ca. 12Uhr 15 warten könntet. Da ich noch bis 10Uhr 30 arbeiten muß  . Ich sehe aber zu das ich pünklich bin. Gruß Micha.



Hi Micha. 
Kein Problem, wir sind ja auch des Öfteren ein wenig zu spät dran.


----------



## M.Panzer (6. März 2004)

So wie es aussieht müssen wir noch lange auf den Frühling warten.   Morgen werden wir wohl mehr Schnee und Matsch sehen,   als die ersten schönen Sonnenstrahlen die den Frühling herbeirufen. Aber egal uns kann keiner auch nicht so ein sch.... Wetter. Bis morgen Micha.


----------



## Scottti (6. März 2004)

So, jetzt bin ich auch angemeldet und kann meinen Senf abgeben.
Wenn es nicht aus Kübeln regnet, werde ich auch Verena mitbringen.
Bitte nehmt Rücksicht = einen Fuß aus dem Pedal. (ja, ja, hört sich komisch an wenn ich von Rücksicht rede, ich weiß...)


----------



## Handlampe (7. März 2004)

Leider gibt es zu der heutigen Tour keine Bilder, da ich meine Kamera vergessen hatte. 

Immerhin fanden sich tatsächlich 9 Personen bei doch ziemlichen Sauwetter an der Tomburg ein. Naja, das Sauwetter beschränkte sich eigentlich nur auf meine Anfahrt mit dem Auto, denn auf er AB goß es in strömen und ich hab geflucht wie ein Rohrspatz.   
Das fluchen scheint aber geholfen zu haben, denn auf der Tour hatten wir dann tatsächlich so gut wie keinen Regen mehr. 
Die Wege waren natürlich wieder dementsprechend aufgeweicht, aber das kennen wir ja mittlerweile schon.
Im Gesamten war es wieder eine Tour die alle Muskeln im Körper beansprucht hat, hier vor allem zu erwähnen ist die Bauchmuskulatur   
Das Höhenprofil folgt noch.
Das Team Tomburg im Einzelnen: 
Corina, Christof, Thomas, Markus, Paul, Helmut, Micha, Dieter, Uwe

P.S. Hier ein besonderes Lob an unsere einzige Dame Corina   (da die angemeldete Schnucki leider nicht erschienen ist) Nachdem sie Anfangs ein wenig mit uns schimpfen musste, weil ihr alles zu schnell ging, hat sie sich später doch wieder gut aufgerappelt und ich hoffe, das sie auch mal wieder mitfährt.


----------



## Schnucki (8. März 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> (da die angemeldete Schnucki leider nicht erschienen ist)



Tja, Schade auch...ich war da nur leider fünf Minuten zu spät. Und um ehrlich zu sein auch ziemlich sauer.

Okay, dafür, dass ich mich leider etwas verfahren habe und ich mich deswegen um 20 Minuten verspätet habe, dafür kann keiner von Euch was. Aber, wenn man schon so nett ist und seine Handynummer im Forum angibt, dann sollte man auch sein Handy bei sowas mit dabei haben. 

Habe verzweifelt versucht Dich zu erreichen, um zu sagen, dass Ihr auf mich warten sollt!!!! Aber da ging leider keiner ans Telefon!!!!  

So stand ich dann um 12:20 Uhr endlich an dem vereinbarten Treffpunkt und Ihr wart schon seit ca. 10 Minuten unterwegs, wie mir Jogger auf dem Parkplatz versicherten. Ich war natürlich mächtig sauer. Konnte ja noch nicht mal hinterher sprinten, da ich ja gar nicht wußte welch Strecke ihr fahr.

Bin dann einfach wieder nach Köln gefahren und habe noch mit einem Freund, der eigentlich joggen wollte, ne schöne Tour gedreht.

Also, nächstes Mal: Handy an!!!!!

Viele Grüße 
Schnucki


----------



## p_pipowitsch (8. März 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Leider gibt es zu der heutigen Tour keine Bilder, da ich meine Kamera vergessen hatte.
> 
> Immerhin fanden sich tatsächlich 9 Personen bei doch ziemlichen Sauwetter an der Tomburg ein. Naja, das Sauwetter beschränkte sich eigentlich nur auf meine Anfahrt mit dem Auto, denn auf er AB goß es in strömen und ich hab geflucht wie ein Rohrspatz.
> Das fluchen scheint aber geholfen zu haben, denn auf der Tour hatten wir dann tatsächlich so gut wie keinen Regen mehr.
> ...



Obwohl einer der Hauptfaktoren für Bauchmuskelkater, nicht umsonst der Entertainer genannt, gefehlt hat, hatten wir doch wirklich viel zu lachen. Gut teilweise nicht ganz jungendfrei, aber dafür sind wir ja extra auf dem Kinderspielplatz gefahren. Zeitweise konnte man sogar den ganzen Dreck, Kodder, Mud und Rotz um sich und an sich durch die gute Stimmung vergessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ploughman (8. März 2004)

p_pipowitsch schrieb:
			
		

> Obwohl einer der Hauptfaktoren für Bauchmuskelkater, nicht umsonst der Entertainer genannt, gefehlt hat, hatten wir doch wirklich viel zu lachen. Gut teilweise nicht ganz jungendfrei, aber dafür sind wir ja extra auf dem Kinderspielplatz gefahren. Zeitweise konnte man sogar den ganzen Dreck, Kodder, Mud und Rotz um sich und an sich durch die gute Stimmung vergessen.



Leute, 

so geht das nicht  . Wir pflügen uns genüßlich durch den Schlamm, plumpsen sogar mal übermütig hinein (oder von der Brücke in den Graben)  , überschlagen uns voll Wollust samt MTB - und warten nicht auf Schnucki!!!!!!! Dabei hatten wir doch allesamt - allen voran aber die Frauenbeauftragte Corinna - ganz brav in der Kälte gestanden und gesagt "bestimmt kommt Schnucki gleich", "bestimmt hat Schnucki sich verfahren", "wahrscheinlich war die Anfahrtskizze doch nicht frauentauglich" (immerhin: inclusive des Abbiegens von der A61 muß man sage und schreibe exakt vier!! mal den Blinker setzen, um mitten auf dem im übrigen 2mal Blinken vorher beschilderten Parkplatz zu gelangen). Tja Schnucki, da hat sich die grausige Prophezeiung erfüllt und Schnucki war halt zu spät und wir sind irgendwann losgefahren...trotzdem muß man dann nicht noch in einem anderen Thread erzählen, wie fies die von der Tomburg sind  . Und das keiner ein klingelndes Handy beim Biken einstecken hatte - kein echter Nachteil.

Gruß
Ploughman


----------



## Schnucki (8. März 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Leute,
> 
> Und das keiner ein klingelndes Handy beim Biken einstecken hatte - kein echter Nachteil.
> 
> ...



Ich habe in dem anderen Thread in keinster Weise was anderes geschrieben als hier! War lediglich nur sauer, wegen dem Handy. Bin ich halt anders gewohnt. Wäre echt gerne mitgefahren!

Außerdem sehe ich das mit dem Handy ganz anders - schon alleine für den Fall, dass mal etwas ernsthafteres passiert und man Hilfe herbeirufen muß. Ich habe mein Handy  &  kleinen Verbandskasten (wurde auch schon dankbar in Anspruch genommen) immer dabei! 

Gruß
Schnucki


----------



## p_pipowitsch (8. März 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe in dem anderen Thread in keinster Weise was anderes geschrieben als hier! War lediglich nur sauer, wegen dem Handy. Bin ich halt anders gewohnt. Wäre echt gerne mitgefahren!
> 
> Außerdem sehe ich das mit dem Handy ganz anders - schon alleine für den Fall, dass mal etwas ernsthafteres passiert und man Hilfe herbeirufen muß. Ich habe mein Handy  &  kleinen Verbandskasten (wurde auch schon dankbar in Anspruch genommen) immer dabei!
> 
> ...


Ich denke wir müssen jetzt nicht diskutieren ob ein Handy beim Radfahren sinnvoll ist oder nicht. Handy vergessen, verfahren und zu spät gekommen, die Sache ist halt dumm gelaufen, und ich schlage vor wir verschieben die Steinigung noch etwas. Wer konnte auch ahnen das es Mädels gibt, die bei so einem Wetter vor die Tür gehen. Team Tomburg ist für nächste Woche schon wieder gemeldet, einsteigen, dabei sein die nächste Fahrt geht rückwärts.
Gruß Pavel


----------



## Handlampe (8. März 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem sehe ich das mit dem Handy ganz anders - schon alleine für den Fall, dass mal etwas ernsthafteres passiert und man Hilfe herbeirufen muß. Ich habe mein Handy  &  kleinen Verbandskasten (wurde auch schon dankbar in Anspruch genommen) immer dabei!
> 
> Gruß
> Schnucki



Ich möchte hier mal die Schuld auf mich nehmen.
Ich gebe Sandra da vollkommen Recht. Wenn ich schon meine Handy-Nummer angebe, sollte ich zumindest das Teil auch dabei haben. Hab's aber dummerweise im Auto liegen gelassen, bis 11.30 war ich also noch erreichbar, danach leider nicht mehr. 
Jetzt hab ich mir extra so ein Extra-Outdoor-Unkaputtbar-Vollgummi-Handy zugelegt, um es im Auto liegen zu lassen.....  . 
Sonst hab ich es auch immer dabei, leider hab ich es diesmal schusseligerweise vergessen.

Also, Schnucki.... *nicht mehr sauer sein, OK? *


----------



## Schnucki (8. März 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte hier mal die Schuld auf mich nehmen.
> Ich gebe Sandra da vollkommen Recht. Wenn ich schon meine Handy-Nummer angebe, sollte ich zumindest das Teil auch dabei haben. Hab's aber dummerweise im Auto liegen gelassen, bis 11.30 war ich also noch erreichbar, danach leider nicht mehr.
> Jetzt hab ich mir extra so ein Extra-Outdoor-Unkaputtbar-Vollgummi-Handy zugelegt, um es im Auto liegen zu lassen.....  .
> Sonst hab ich es auch immer dabei, leider hab ich es diesmal schusseligerweise vergessen.
> ...



Friede  

bin nicht mehr sauer... war i.ü. ja auch sauer auf mich, dass ich mich (mal wieder) verfahren hab!

Ha...die Anfahrt per Bahn und Auto nach Königswinter kenne ich übrigens gut und ich weiß genau, wo das Nachtigallental anfängt   Mal sehen vielleicht bin ich ja dabei. Obwohl ich die üblichen Trails dort schon kennen ... aber vielleicht kennt Ihr ja noch ein paar schöne schleichwege. Werde mal sehen, was die Jungs/Mädels von der Wehebachtalsperre für WE noch planen und wie ich das in meinen "Traingsplan" einbauen kann.

Viele Grüße

Schnucki

Bis dann


----------



## talybont (8. März 2004)

Nachtigallental klingt gut. Ist nämlich mein Heimrevier. Wenn ich am Samstag Zeit finde, schliesse ich mich an. Nur bin ich noch unsicher, ob ich Auto oder Bike anreise  . Das wären nämlich etwa 300-500 hm und 25 km extra. Und ich will ja nicht als erster den Schlappmann machen  .

MfG,
Armin


----------



## M.Panzer (8. März 2004)

Da kann man mal sehen was für einen Ärger so ein kleines vibrierendes und Klingelndes Teil bei Frauen auslösen kann besonders wenn sie dort vebrieren und klingeln wo sie es nicht sollen.  
Aber Spaß beiseite jetzt lese ich auch noch das uns Schnucki am Samstag beglücken will.   Was uns natürlich freut.   Ich wollte eigentlich Nußschnecken mitbringen. Aber bei der Aussicht sind die ja nicht mehr nötig. Ich werde also etwas anderes mitbringen. Es werden wohl genug Teile sein und wenn es wie ich hoffe mehr als genug sind, dann wird sich bestimmt ein gefräßiger GT-fahrer finden der den Rest vertilgt. Sollte er es aber doch nicht schaffen können wir ihn ja immer noch im Rhein ertränken   also bis Samstag, Gruß Micha.


----------



## Handlampe (8. März 2004)

Hier kommt also noch das versprochene Höhenprofil


----------



## majortom (8. März 2004)

Wer ist das Team Tomburg? - bin aus Rheinbach + fahre schon  paar Jahre hier durch'n Matsch -  dachte ich kenn hier so die meisten "Extrembiker". Bin Stammbiker bei der "Ex"-Botz-Truppe (Sonntags um 10 ab Rheinbach). Machmal passt mir aber der Samstag besser, und da dachte ich ...

Hab von Euch gehört von dem Meister bei VW in Rheinbach. Erzählt mal bitte was zum planerischen Ablauf bei den Touren. 
Danke.

Stefan



			
				Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen.
> 
> Für Alle, die bei der Tour in Meckenheim-Wormersdorf mitfahren wollen, hab ich hier mal die Anfahrtskizzen.
> 
> ...


----------



## M.Panzer (9. März 2004)

Was ich aber ganz vergessen hatte zu sagen war, das ich den Hut vor Corinna ziehe.   Das war echt klasse das du nicht aufgegeben hast sondern tapfer durchgehalten hast.   Weiter so es gibt einige Damen in meinem Bekanntenkreis die das nicht gemacht hätten. Und wenn doch, dann wäre abends zu Hause ein Donnerwetter   fällig gewesen. Also vielleicht bis demnächst Gruß Micha.
P.s.: Ach Sandra, wir sind eine ganz lustige Truppe es wäre nicht schlecht wenn du es doch noch mal versuchen würdest mit uns eine Tour zu fahrn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (9. März 2004)

Hallo Team Tomburg,

"...Anfahrtsbeschreibung frauentauglich..."; ..."hätte nie gedacht, daß es Mädels gibt, die bei dem Wetter..."...bla bla...

Die Ursache für die Panne liegt klar auf der Hand; ihr unterschätzt die Damen in unseren Reihen. Behandelt sie so, wie bikende Jungs und alles ist im Lot...  

Ein vergessenes Handy kann auch einem Kerl nicht helfen; das ist mir auch schon passiert.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Ploughman (9. März 2004)

Behandelt sie so, wie bikende Jungs und alles ist im Lot...  

Grüsse
Ralph[/QUOTE]

Hallo Ralph,

eines muß man mal klarstellen: die "bikenden Jungs", zumal wenn sie die 40 mal überschritten haben, werden dort nicht gerade mit Samthandschuhen angefasst...und wo die Mädels ob eines Missgeschickes eher Mitleid fänden, gibt's für unsereins nur Häme und Spott. Aufgrund der allgemein fröhlichen Grundstimmung trägt dies aber eher zum Spass bei . Bin hier zwar nur gelegentlicher Gastfahrer, aber es geht gerecht zu: jeder wird niedergemacht  

Gruß 
Ploughman


----------



## rpo35 (9. März 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> ...die "bikenden Jungs", zumal wenn sie die 40 mal überschritten haben, werden dort nicht gerade mit Samthandschuhen angefasst...



Hallo Ploghman,

dann lade ich mich besser nicht ein...könnte dazu führen, daß enige UHU's erkennen müssen, daß es noch schlimmere Uhu's gibt...  

Viel Spaß bei euren Touren und Kette rechts...
Ralph


----------



## Handlampe (9. März 2004)

majortom schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ist das Team Tomburg? - bin aus Rheinbach + fahre schon  paar Jahre hier durch'n Matsch -  dachte ich kenn hier so die meisten "Extrembiker". Bin Stammbiker bei der "Ex"-Botz-Truppe (Sonntags um 10 ab Rheinbach). Machmal passt mir aber der Samstag besser, und da dachte ich ...
> 
> 
> Stefan



Hi Stefan. Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber bei uns sind auch einige in der Botz Truppe mitgefahren- damals- is schon ein wenig länger her- ich glaub, bei mir bestimmt schon 5 oder 6 Jahre. Wusste garnicht, das es die Truppe noch gibt, mit Meister Botz hab ich nämlich letztens noch geredet, und er scheint wohl garnichtmehr zu fahren...

Ja, was soll ich dir zum planerischen Ablauf erzählen- Es gibt eigentlich nur ein Planerfüllungsziel bei uns: Spass  
Ich möchte mich auch nicht auf irgentwelche Geschwindigkeiten festlegen, kommt halt immer drauf an, wer dabei ist und wie die allgemeine Stimmung ist, hin und wieder gehts auch mal etwas flotter zur Sache... Wir werden sicher demnächst auch ein paar Touren fahren, die ein wenig weiter entfernt liegen, wie z.B. in Daun oder bei den Kollegen an der WBTS
Ansonsten schau einfach im Last Minute Biking und meld dich an.


----------



## p_pipowitsch (9. März 2004)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Da kann man mal sehen was für einen Ärger so ein kleines vibrierendes und Klingelndes Teil bei Frauen auslösen kann besonders wenn sie dort vebrieren und klingeln wo sie es nicht sollen.
> Aber Spaß beiseite jetzt lese ich auch noch das uns Schnucki am Samstag beglücken will.   Was uns natürlich freut.   Ich wollte eigentlich Nußschnecken mitbringen. Aber bei der Aussicht sind die ja nicht mehr nötig. Ich werde also etwas anderes mitbringen. Es werden wohl genug Teile sein und wenn es wie ich hoffe mehr als genug sind, dann wird sich bestimmt ein gefräßiger GT-fahrer finden der den Rest vertilgt. Sollte er es aber doch nicht schaffen können wir ihn ja immer noch im Rhein ertränken   also bis Samstag, Gruß Micha.



Bin doch mal sehr gespannt auf die Sachen die da kommen. Wo ich mich doch schon so auf die N...... gefreut hatte. Kleiner Scherz. Nicht das hier die Leute noch denken ich wäre total verfressen und würde nur über essen reden und daran denken. Für mich brauchst du nicht extra etwas mitbringen, aber wenn, würde ich natürlich gerne probieren fachgerecht zu entsorgen. Muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, ich war beim Griechen nicht in Form. Das letzte Stück Biftekie ging nicht mehr.
Gruß
Markus


----------



## p_pipowitsch (9. März 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Behandelt sie so, wie bikende Jungs und alles ist im Lot...  Bin hier zwar nur gelegentlicher Gastfahrer, aber es geht gerecht zu: jeder wird niedergemacht
> 
> 
> Spaß ist, wenn man trotzdem lacht. Viel schöner noch, wenn nichts passiert und man selber lachen kann. Aber Schadenfreunde ist ja bekanntlich die Beste. Was erzähle ich hier eigentlich, wir sind doch nicht zum Spaß unterwegs?! Ich hasse das ständige Gequatsche und Gelache auf den Touren.
> Gruß Markus


----------



## M.Panzer (9. März 2004)

p_pipowitsch schrieb:
			
		

> Bin doch mal sehr gespannt auf die Sachen die da kommen. Wo ich mich doch schon so auf die N...... gefreut hatte. Kleiner Scherz. Nicht das hier die Leute noch denken ich wäre total verfressen und würde nur über essen reden und daran denken. Für mich brauchst du nicht extra etwas mitbringen, aber wenn, würde ich natürlich gerne probieren fachgerecht zu entsorgen. Muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, ich war beim Griechen nicht in Form. Das letzte Stück Biftekie ging nicht mehr.
> Gruß
> Markus



Hi Markus kaum vom Griechen geredet schon ruft er bei mir an. Hat heute von uns eine riesen Geb.-Torte bekommen. Wir werden nächsten Sonntag da sein dann lass ich mir von der Fressorgie erzählen. Gruß Micha.


----------



## Deleted 6320 (9. März 2004)

Hi,

hab leider Schlappgemacht.
Wollte von Bonn direkt hinradeln und hab mich beim Rad-aus-dem-Keller-tragen ausgeschlossen §$%#ß?&


----------



## majortom (10. März 2004)

Hallo Uwe,
ok, mach ich mal. Nur zur Info: Johannes (Botz) fährt in der Tat nicht mehr, sein alter Kumpel Erich startet jetzt immer um 9 vom Geschäft aus, mit meistens so 1-3 Kumpels. Wir (Ex-Botz-Truppe) treffen uns nach wie vor um 10, aber eben ohne Johannes. Weitere Stammies sind der Cyrus Farhumand, Pascal Surges, ... usw. 

Vielleicht sehen wir uns die Tage ja mal.

Tschö,

Stefan


			
				Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Stefan. Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber bei uns sind auch einige in der Botz Truppe mitgefahren- damals- is schon ein wenig länger her- ich glaub, bei mir bestimmt schon 5 oder 6 Jahre. Wusste garnicht, das es die Truppe noch gibt, mit Meister Botz hab ich nämlich letztens noch geredet, und er scheint wohl garnichtmehr zu fahren...
> 
> Ja, was soll ich dir zum planerischen Ablauf erzählen- Es gibt eigentlich nur ein Planerfüllungsziel bei uns: Spass
> Ich möchte mich auch nicht auf irgentwelche Geschwindigkeiten festlegen, kommt halt immer drauf an, wer dabei ist und wie die allgemeine Stimmung ist, hin und wieder gehts auch mal etwas flotter zur Sache... Wir werden sicher demnächst auch ein paar Touren fahren, die ein wenig weiter entfernt liegen, wie z.B. in Daun oder bei den Kollegen an der WBTS
> Ansonsten schau einfach im Last Minute Biking und meld dich an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (11. März 2004)

Für Alle, die am Samstag im 7Gebirge mitfahren wollen und den Startpunkt nicht kennen, eine kurze Beschreibung (ich verzichte mal auf eine Skizze, da es nicht so schwer zu finden ist)

...von Köln kommend: von der B42 Ausfahrt Königswinter/Petersberg. Über die Kreuzung mit Ampel hinweg und nach ca. 200m links unter der B42 hindurch. Direkt hinter der Unterführung beginnt rechts das Nachtigallental. (Hinter der Unterführung knickt die Asphaltstr. nach links- hier kann man am Strassenrand parken.

P.S. Die B42 ist im Prinzip die Verlängerung der Flughafenautobahn A59.


----------



## Ploughman (12. März 2004)

Hi,

habe im Nachbar-thread "Schneebericht Siebengebirge" was aktuelles eingestellt, was das Core Team kaum schocken als vielmehr freudig überraschen dürfte...

Gruß
Ploughman

P.S: Wenn's morgen früh pisst, komm ich auch mit, sonst rolle ich mal in Richtung Rur.


----------



## M.Panzer (12. März 2004)

Hallo blitzfitz wie wärs denn wenn wir uns morgen so gegen 13Uhr 30 In Bad Honnef an der Fähre treffen. Anschließend dann zusammen nach Königswinter radeln. Ich rufe heute Abend noch Manfred an wenn er mit kommt sind wir schon drei. Kannst es dir ja noch überlegen schaue morgen früh noch mal hier rein. Gruß Micha.


----------



## Handlampe (12. März 2004)

Hier gibts also die neuesten Schneenews aus dem 7Gebirge: 
Aktuell vom  12.3.04: Vereinzelte Schneebretter auf den Pisten, dazwischen herrlicher Pulver ....matsch   
Ab ca. 300müNN eine feste Schneematscheisdecke  

War also heute nochmal unterwegs und hab noch einen flammneuen- mir gänzlich unbekannten PHANTASTISCHEN Singletrail entdeckt- genau wie er sein muss- mit Überdenlenkergehgarantie    

Ich möchte allerdings vorwarnen: Die Tour morgen wird nicht einfach. Um zu demTrail zu kommen gibt es etwa 400hm extra und zwei sehr schöne Rampen. 
Also- damit morgen keiner nörgelt- ich hab euch gewarnt


----------



## blitzfitz (12. März 2004)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo blitzfitz wie wärs denn wenn wir uns morgen so gegen 13Uhr 30 In Bad Honnef an der Fähre treffen. Anschließend dann zusammen nach Königswinter radeln. Ich rufe heute Abend noch Manfred an wenn er mit kommt sind wir schon drei. Kannst es dir ja noch überlegen schaue morgen früh noch mal hier rein. Gruß Micha.



Hi Micha,

hoert sich gut an. Wir koennen ja morgen mal vorher kurz telefonieren (0171/220 5708).

Bis dann,
Ralf


----------



## M.Panzer (13. März 2004)

Hallo rotwildjünger wenn du willst sei doch heute gegen 13 Uhr bei mir und wir fahren dann zusammen zu ralph und von Honnef dann nach Königswinter. Gruß Micha.
P.s. : Meine Tel.-Nummer hast du doch noch kannst ja kurz vorher mal durchklingeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.Panzer (14. März 2004)

Hallo Freunde des Trails, ich hoffe ihr hattet gesten noch viel Spaß    beim Sagen umwobenen Trail, den ich ja leider nicht mehr mit fahren konnte.   Übrigens der Küchenmeister hat sich bei mir entschuldigt.   Den Rest erzähle ich am Samstag. Gruß Micha.

P.s. : Markus meine Elten sind für heute Abend abgasprungen kannst mitgehn zum Griechen.


----------



## blitzfitz (14. März 2004)

Ja, leider konnte ich diesmal nicht mitfahren.   Was habe ich denn verpasst? Wo bleiben die Photos?

Ralf


----------



## Handlampe (15. März 2004)

Tach auch

Hier kommt erstma das Höhenprofil unserer nicht ganz einfachen Runde durch das 2,5Gebirge   







Bericht folgt später


----------



## on any sunday (15. März 2004)

Also nää,

diese Leute haben keinen Respekt vor alten Männern  , warten nur auf Fahrfehler und Überschläge und finden das dann auch noch lustig. Wo bitte bleibt der Ernst an der edlen Kunst des Gebirgsradelns? Von Spaß war nie die Rede.  

Durch das wahllose Abreissen von Schaltwerken, unsinnigen Fotoshootings und Befahren von dunklen Waldgebieten, wo man von fremden Frauen angesprochen wird  , soll der ahnungslose Mitfahrer aus dem Rhytmus gebracht und damit seiner wertvollen Kondition beraubt werden. Wohl dem, der sich dank Ortskenntnis aus dem Staub, äh, Schlamm machen konnte. Ich konnte mich noch kurz vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit in mein Auto retten.

Sollte man also mit solchen Leuten noch eine Tour machen ???

Auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Waschbaer (15. März 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Wohl dem, der sich dank Ortskenntnis aus dem Staub, äh, Schlamm machen konnte.



Meinst Du etwa mich??? Also ich konnte ja leider leider den Knochenbrechertrail und die letzten ungefähr 50.000 HM nicht mehr fahren, weil meine hintere Nabe Spiel hatte - war reine Rücksichtnahme auf Euch.

So eine Unverschämtheit!

Ach ja: Und geil war´s allemal. Vielen Dank an Handlampe und die netten Leute vom Team Tomburg. Man lernt immer wieder neue Trails kennen.

Schönen Gruß,

Jürgen.


----------



## Handlampe (15. März 2004)

*11 kleine Bikerlein, oder ... die natürliche Auslese * 






So trafen sich in dieser Zeit 11 tapfere Bikerlein um vom Nachtigallental das Siebengebirge zu erobern. Aber das Siebengebirge machte seinem Namen alle Ehre und so wurden dann auf dem grossen Feldzug doch so einige tapfere Stahlrossritter "ausgesiebt", sodas am Ende nur noch magere 6 Bikersleut am Startpunkt gemeinsam wieder eintrafen.
Aber höret die Geschichte von Anfang an:

Schon zu Beginn im verträumten Nachtigallental flossen die ersten Körpersäfte, aber, wer geglaubt hatte, die Spuk wäre spätestens am Milchhäuschen zu Ende gewesen, der fühlte sich arg getäuscht, denn es folgte: *Die Achterbahn* 






Es ging nichts mehr. Alle hatten eigentlich unten auf ein Kassenhäuschen gehofft...IMMER WIEDER DABEISEIN....KOMMEN SIE RAN...EINSTEIGEN...DIE NÄCHSTE FAHRT GEHT RÜCKWÄRTS... stattdessen: Absteigen und im leider nicht mehr fahrbaren Prüp hochschieben. 
Oben gab es dann das Häuschen, leider ohne Wände und leider zu spät   






Dafür ging es jetzt auf der anderen Seite genauso heftig wieder runter...









...um dann wieder eine Rampe hinauf vor sich zu haben um am Ende wieder herrlich steil zu einem breiteren Weg zurückzukommen: *Achterbahn halt*  

Es folgte die Auslese: Erster Teil






Haben Sie ein Auge auf das Auge: Sehen Sie...es ist nicht mehr da, wo es hingehört.
Nach dem Kontakt des Schaltwerkes mit einem dicken Ast verabschiedete sich das Schaltauge vom Rahmen und kurze Zeit später dann auch Oli von der Gruppe. Da waren's nur noch 10

Weiter ging es Richtung Schmelztal um dieses dann mit einem Rutsch hinunterzugleiten- naja gut nicht ganz in einem Rutsch- wieder hatte sich etwas verabschiedet, diesmal die Luft aus Jürgen's Reifen. Dies war ein willkommener Stop, du nun unser Bäckersmeister Micha seine selbstgemachten Teilchen auspackte und die ganze Truppe versorgte   





Ausserdem gab es Zeit, neue Parts zum Biken zu entwickeln: Hier im Bild zu sehen, die neue Team Tomburg Woodfork mit 3 1/2 Zoll Schaft





Auslese zweiter Teil: In Bad Honnef verabschiedete sich Micha (nachdem er seine Schuldigkeit als Gruppenernährer getan hatte) weil die Pflichten riefen.

Es folgte der lange Aufstieg zum Auge Gottes (hmm, vielleicht hätte das ja an Oli's Rad gepasst...) Oben angekommen verabschiedete sich Jürgen von uns um in Richtung Linz gen Heimat zu rollen. Tztztz....und das ohne diesen PHANTASTISCHEN Trail durch den Grenzgraben zu fahren....SCHADESCHADESCHADE.

Die restlichen 8 hatten dann aber umsomehr Spass in diesem Zuckerstück









Unten in Rheinbreitbach verabschiedete sich dann Michael2 vom Team, weil sich bei ihm auch etwas verabschiedet hatte: Die Luft...aus den Lungen  

So ging es dann wieder arg steil zum Auge Gottes hoch und über breitere Pisten wieder in das Zentralmassiv. 
Auf der Höhe des Löwenburger Hofes meldete sich dann auch noch unser dritter Michael ab, da er sein Auto anders geparkt hatte und nicht am Schluss noch eine Rampe bergauf fahren wollte.
Der Rest fuhr dann Richtung Petersberg und schon auf der Margarethenhöhe verabschiedete sich schon wieder etwas: Das Tageslicht






Und so traf dann der letzte Rest von Einst 11 mit den letzten Strahlen des Tages wieder am Ausgangspunkt ein, nicht ohne vorher noch den herrlichen Bittweg bezwungen zu haben.


----------



## M.Panzer (15. März 2004)

Hi Uwe wie es aussieht war die Tour ja echt noch klasse echt schade das ich sie nicht weiter mitfaren konnte. :   Ich habe aber am Sonntag einen echt geilen Trail gefunden den ich diese Woche noch mal fahre,   der bis zur Fähre nach Bad Honnef führt und dann werde ich mir auch noch gleich mal das Auge Gottes vornehmen. Bis Samstag Gruß Micha   (der Mann mit dem Freßsack)!  

P. s. : Bin ich froh das ich nicht bei den Jungs und Mädels der Wehebachtalsp. mitfahre die Touren sind ja echt heftig 4000hm auf 4,7km (oder werfe ich da ein par Nullen durcheinander?) Junge Junge die sind echt fit.


----------



## blitzfitz (15. März 2004)

Klasse Tour. Mann, bin ich neidisch, dass ich sie verpasst habe. ;-)
Am Sonntag bin ich dann auch am Auge Gottes gewesen und habe diesen netten Singletrail gesucht. Ich habe zwar einen netten Trail gefunden, war aber wohl der Falsche, weil ich am Ende in einem Bachbett stand.   

Bis nächste Woche,
Ralf


----------



## rpo35 (15. März 2004)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> ...4000hm auf 4,7km (oder werfe ich da ein par Nullen durcheinander?)...



so isses...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## talybont (16. März 2004)

Schade, das ich verhindert war, aber drei Tage Skifahren war mir lieber!!!

Wie hat sich dieser sagenumwobene Trail denn fahren lassen und wer hat Euch den eigentlich gezeigt? Habt Ihr etwa den Manfred mitgenommen? Ihm habe ich den Trail letzten Herbst einmal unter die Nase gehalten, als er fürchterlich über die Fa. Ghost herzog und mit seinem alten Proflex unterwegs war.

MfG,
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (16. März 2004)

Na, da bin ich mal gespannt, ob unsere herrliche denfrühlingsbegrüssungstour am 20. nicht in's Wasser fällt. Bei dem Wetter gerade mag man es garnicht für möglich halten, das die Vorhersage für's WE ziemlich düster ausfällt.   

Dann muss ja wohl wieder das Bikepart des Monats März herhalten:


----------



## Handlampe (16. März 2004)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Wie hat sich dieser sagenumwobene Trail denn fahren lassen und wer hat Euch den eigentlich gezeigt? Habt Ihr etwa den Manfred mitgenommen?



Also, der Trail hat sich prima komplett fahren lassen. War ein riesen Spass. 

Tja, wer hat uns den Trail gezeigt.....wohl das Auge Gottes   ...weil ein Manfred leider nicht in unserer Gruppe war.


----------



## Handlampe (19. März 2004)

Wir fahren am Samstag erst um 13.15 los, weil Einige nicht früher können. Ich hoffe jetzt auf drei Dinge:
1. Das Alle die Verzögerung noch früh genug mitbekommen
2. Das wir morgen nicht weggeweht werden
3. Das wir nicht untergehen


P.S. 
Falls es morgen wie aus Kübeln regnen sollte, kann es sein, das wir die ganze Sache abblasen. Werd das dann so gegen 11 Uhr hier noch bekanntgeben.


----------



## M.Panzer (19. März 2004)

Na ja sieht vom Wetter her ja schlecht   aus aber wie ich uns kenne werden wir das auch wieder meistern.  

Bis morgen Micha.


----------



## M.Panzer (20. März 2004)

Hi Uwe ich möchte mich bedanken für die geile Tour heute.   Hat super Spaß gemacht, und das Wetter hat ja auch mitgespielt.   Echt schade das ich die nächsten Wochen nicht dabei bin. Wenn ich wieder mitfahre habe ich auch wieder eineige Teilchen dabei. Bis die Tage und gut Trail Gruß Micha.


----------



## blitzfitz (20. März 2004)

Hi Leute,

war wirklich wieder eine tolle Tour heute. Besonders die Singletrails am Krausberg und Steinerberg sind erste Sahne. Super, dass Uwe seine diversen Fahrradneurosen nach etlichen Anlaeufen in den Griff bekam und dann doch wieder als MTB Guide das Team Tomburg in den Sturm fuehrte.   

Ach ja, die Tourdaten:





Nicht schlecht fuer 'ne Fruehlingstour, oder?

Bis dann,
Ralf


----------



## Handlampe (20. März 2004)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> war wirklich wieder eine tolle Tour heute. Besonders die Singletrails am Krausberg und Steinerberg sind erste Sahne. Super, dass Uwe seine diversen Fahrradneurosen nach etlichen Anlaeufen in den Griff bekam und dann doch wieder als MTB Guide das Team Tomburg in den Sturm fuehrte.
> 
> ...



Tja, nicht schlecht, da habt ihr beiden ja noch mal schlappe 400 hm mehr gemacht als wir....
Und? Seit ihr noch im Hellen angekommen?
Wir sind bis Bad Neuenahr gefahren, haben uns da in das Restaurant mit dem goldenem Bogen gesetzt und uns später vom Shuttleservice Peregrina heimfahren lassen.


----------



## blitzfitz (20. März 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, nicht schlecht, da habt ihr beiden ja noch mal schlappe 400 hm mehr gemacht als wir....
> Und? Seit ihr noch im Hellen angekommen?
> Wir sind bis Bad Neuenahr gefahren, haben uns da in das Restaurant mit dem goldenem Bogen gesetzt und uns später vom Shuttleservice Peregrina heimfahren lassen.



Na ja, mit ein bisschen Goodwill kann man schon sagen, dass es noch hell war. Die Sonne haben wir ja eh den ganzen Tag nicht gesehen.

Ralf


----------



## Handlampe (21. März 2004)

*Frühlingsverwehung...oder Nightflight im Ahrtal* 

Der Nightflight bezieht sich bei unserer Tour auf die wieder einmal etwas späte Ankunftszeit bei doch heftigen Windböen im Basiscamp.

Schon der Takeoff des Fluges verschob sich sehr weit nach hinten: War zu Beginn 12 Uhr vorgesehen ging es dann über 12.30 auf 13.15... damit auch alle mitkommen konnten. Aber hier hatte man die Rechnung ohne mich gemacht   
Nach dem Zusammenbau einer komplett neuen Antriebseinheit an meinem Fluggerät stellten sich dann beim Ritzelpaket einige Schwierigkeiten ein: Das letzte Ritzel schliff am Rahmen. Diagnose von Chefmechaniker Markus: Alles krumm...Rahmen schepp, Lager schepp....alles schepp. So fuhr ich dann zum Radhändler meines Vertrauens um das Lager ein wenig zu verschieben-was sich als garnicht so einfach erwies. Nach diversen Flüchen, aufgeschlitzen Fingern und demolierten Konusschlüsseln verliess ich ohne Erfolg wieder die Werkstatt. So stand ich dann ohne funktionierendes Hinterrad da.  Eigentlich hatte ich hier schon aufgegeben, CM Markus kam aber eine neue Idee: Hinterrad von dem Rad meines Brudas nehmen, gesagt- getan-alles klar-aufgesessen-losgefahren. Schon gab es aber das nächste Problem: Die neue Kette vertrug sich natürlich nicht mit dem alten Ritzel. Das Ende vom Lied war dann, das ich mit Markus wieder zurückfuhr, auch noch das Ritzelpaket tauschte und dann der Meute hinterherhetzte.
Hier an der Stelle mal ein herzliches Dankeschön an CM Markus Pipowitsch, ohne ihn hätte ich Tour wohl nicht fahren können.

So, jetzt aber mal zu den Bildern: Treffpunkt von Markus+Uwe mit dem Rest vom Team war dann der Reiterhof auf der Kalenbornerhöhe





v.l. Paul, Markus, ?, Manfred (unser Kurzstreckenspezialist), Micha, Ralf, Tilo, Oli, Helmut

So ging es also in's Ahrtal bzw. ständig durch die Weinberge am Ahrtal entlang




Auf dem Bild kommt leider nicht ganz rüber, was hier für ein Wind blies. Eigentlich hätten wir alle Colts mitnehmen müssen und wir hätten einen Wildwestfilm drehen können...zumindest war die Kulisse perfekt...inclusive Sträucher die über die Pisten wehten.

Richtung Schwedenkopf dann der erste schwere Sturz unseres Trailkönigs Paul. Im Bild sind noch die Einschlagspuren zu erkennen




Man muss sagen: Hut ab Paul...andere Biker hätten sich wohl bei diesem schwierigen Streckenabschnitt  sämtliche Knochen gebrochen   

Ein kleines Gruppenfoto...im Hintergrund ist auch schon ein Zwischenziel der Tour zu sehen: Der Krausberg




Im Vordergrund ist auch schon zu erkennen, wo sich Miguel bei dieser Tour am liebsten aufgehalten hat: Auf dem Erdboden 

Nach langem Auf und Ab in den Weinbergen folgte der feine Trail hinunter zur Bunten Kuh:





..den einige fuhren




...einige schoben




...und einige flogen






Unser Bodenbeschaffenheitstester Miguel leistete Toparbeit und kontrollierte wo es nur ging 





Weiter ging der Flug an der Ahr entlang zurück Richtung Krausberg. Auf dem folgenden Anstieg durften dann alle Teilnehmer nocheinmal ihre Leistungsfähigkeit testen  :kotz: 

Oben gab es dann natürlich wieder die Belohnung: Lecker Trail, hier mit unserem Youngster Tilo





Richtung Steinerberg begann dann so langsam der Nightflight:





...aber glücklicherweise gab es noch genug Licht für den Super-Trail hinunter vom Steinerberg.

Sind diese Passagen fahrbar:





....ja, das sind sie....wie hier z.B. vom Ghostrider






Hier mal ein Dank an den Fotografen Oli, der (zwar unbeabsichtigt) gar kein schlechtes Foto gemacht hat.

So langsam wurde allerdings dann das Sonnenlicht wirklich knapp:





....und es begann die Arbeit von unserem Cheforganisator Miguel. Hier ein Anruf...da ein Anruf, und der Shuttleservice zurück zum Basislager stand. Oli und Ralf machten sich alleine auf den Heimweg und die restlichen Teilnehmer fuhren Richtung Bad Neuenahr um dort die Tour im Restaurant mit dem goldenen Bogen locker ausklingen zu lassen. 
Die einzige Arbeit, die auf die Teilnehmer noch wartete war das Be-und Entladen des Shuttletransporters.





Hier nochmal ein Lob an unseren Entertainer, der den Rücktransport perfekt organisiert hat  

Sämtliche Photos der Tour findet ihr hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scottti (21. März 2004)

Mensch Uwe,

da hast Du ja mal wieder einen echt geilen Bericht in's Netz gesetzt.

Die Streck was auch wieder super (vor allem bis Kalenborn).   

Durch diese Berichte werden sich mit Sicherheit noch viele Biker inspirieren lassen bei diesen Fotosafaris dabei zu sein.   

Der Tourentitel Frühlingserwachen traf ebenfalls voll in's Schwarze.

1. Erwachen: Schei.., ist ja wirklich alles am Arsch am Huddel-Juchem
2. Erwachen: Oh Schreck, schon viertel vor zwei und noch immer nicht unterwegs.
3. Erwachen: Ach ja, war ja Regen vorhergesagt, nimmt man's mal zum Anlaß sich nach 3 Tropfen und einem Viertel der Tour zu verabschieden.   
4. Erwachen: Verdammt, einige Beine haben den Frühlingsanfang nicht mitbekommen.   
5. Erwachen: Im dunkeln ist's kälter als draußen.   

Nun, was soll ich noch sagen, ein schöner Saisonauftakt.
Lasst fleißig die Beine kreiseln!

Gruß, Scottti


----------



## p_pipowitsch (22. März 2004)

1. Erwachet: zuerst mal möchte ich euch mal die neueste Version Leuchtturm  an der Haustür verkaufen.
2. Danke, danke, danke, ist in Ordnung Herr Pavarotti.
3. CM als Kürzel könnte mir gefallen. (kein Problem Uwe, jederzeit wieder)


es hat mir wie immer Spaß gemacht mit euch. Nach einigen Startschwierigkeiten haben wir ja dann doch noch eine gelungene Runde, mit Ausklang im einem Gourmettempel in Ahrweiler hinbekommen. Nach dem sich zwei Kandidaten, wegen des schlechten Wetters, von der Tour verabschiedet haben, wurde ja auch alles wieder besser. (wer hätte das mit dem Wetter auch ahnen können) Dank zahlreicher Einlagen unseres Eifelyetis und unserem Standart  Team- Entertainer war die Stimmung bis km50 kaum zu toppen. Noch ein großes Lob an unseren teamjüngsten, (wo ich doch den teamältesten schon positiv erwähnt habe) der durch seine Fahrleistungen vor allem bergauf, doch wirklich überzeugen konnte. Wie sagte uns ein weiser Mann auf Mallorca damals, Eine wirklich homogene Gruppe.
Bis dahin Tschüß Mädels

PS.: Vielleicht sollten wir an dieser Stelle noch etwas Werbung für den Sponsor unseres Teamfahrzeuges vom Rücktransport machen. Votec ach ne, das waren die komischen Räder die es nur in gelb gibt. Ich meinte natürlich http://www.wo-tec.de


----------



## M.Panzer (22. März 2004)

Also ich muß dir ein großes Lob aussprechen Uwe für diesen wie hervoragenden Bericht mit Bildern.   Ich werde am Samstag mit Sicherheit rote Pusteln vor Entzug bekommen,   da ich ja am Samstag mit der Familie einen Ausflug ins Phantasialand mache.   Um diesen unangenehmen Nebenwirkungen entgegen zu wirken werde ich wohl bald wieder zu euch stoßen. Also bis bald Gruß Micha.


----------



## on any sunday (22. März 2004)

Nabend zusammen,

wenn ich das gewusst hätte, das die Tour in einem Gourme Tempel endet und ein Shuttle Service eingerichtet wird, hätte ich mich nicht vom Wetterbericht negativ beeinflussen lassen. Ich gelobe auch nie wieder den edlen Namen der Tomburg zu verunstalten.  

Bis demnächst 

Michael


----------



## Ploughman (23. März 2004)

Tach.

Wie sieht denn die Planung für kommenden Samstag aus? Hab' neue Knubbelreifen und wollt doch mal sehen, ob ich mit denen nicht was zügiger in den Modder fliegen kann . Wollte auch mal wieder mit etwas ernsteren Leuten fahren - z.B. solchen, die zum Lachen in den Wald gehen.

Gruß
Ploughman


----------



## Handlampe (23. März 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gelobe auch nie wieder den edlen Namen der Tomburg zu verunstalten.
> 
> Bis demnächst
> 
> Michael



Na also, geht doch   



			
				Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Tach.
> 
> Wie sieht denn die Planung für kommenden Samstag aus? Hab' neue Knubbelreifen und wollt doch mal sehen, ob ich mit denen nicht was zügiger in den Modder fliegen kann . Wollte auch mal wieder mit etwas ernsteren Leuten fahren - z.B. solchen, die zum Lachen in den Wald gehen.
> 
> ...



Tja, am Samstag is nix geplant, am Sonntag fahren wir "vielleicht" nach Eupen, hab aber da noch keine Antworten vom Rest des "lahmen Haufens"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (23. März 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Na also, geht doch
> 
> 
> 
> Tja, am Samstag is nix geplant, am Sonntag fahren wir "vielleicht" nach Eupen, hab aber da noch keine Antworten vom Rest des "lahmen Haufens"



Nabend zusammen,

wie wärs denn mit Captain Mike durch den unbekannten Waldraum des Bergischen Landes  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Handlampe (23. März 2004)

Hallo TT

Den Termin am Sonntag in Eupen hab ich euch ja schon gemailt. Alternativ bzw. zusätzlich würde sich für den Samstag doch die geführte Tour 
von on any Sunday in Burscheid anbieten. 
Ich hab Samstag doch frei und hätte mal wieder grosse Lust woanders zu fahren. Und in der Ecke um Altenberg gibts doch soo viele schöne Triiaals.

Also....ich bitte um Meldung


----------



## Handlampe (23. März 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> wie wärs denn mit Captain Mike durch den unbekannten Waldraum des Bergischen Landes
> 
> ...




ups....hi Michael, da bist du mir ja zuvorgekommen....hab garnicht gesehen, das du hier schon was reingeschrieben hast.
...also ich hab auf jeden Fall Lust mal wieder im Bergischen zu biken....mal schauen was die Anderen sagen


----------



## Ploughman (23. März 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> wie wärs denn mit Captain Mike durch den unbekannten Waldraum des Bergischen Landes
> 
> ...


N' Abend,

spricht nichts dagegen. Dann also durch's Bergische. Hügel und Stolperwurzeln hat's ja auch da reichlich.

Gruß
Ploughman


----------



## Handlampe (23. März 2004)

p_pipowitsch schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sagte uns ein weiser Mann auf Mallorca damals, Eine wirklich homogene Gruppe.
> Bis dahin Tschüß Mädels
> 
> http://www.wo-tec.de




Tztztz...immer diesen falsche Zitate..... es hieß....*heterohomogene Gruppe*


----------



## M.Panzer (23. März 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Tztztz...immer diesen falsche Zitate..... es hieß....*heterohomogene Gruppe*


Recht hast du, schade das ich am Samstag nicht mit durchs Bergische fahren kann, wäre schön wenn man eine solche Tour mal Sonntags machen kann. Viel Spaß Gruß Micha.


----------



## blitzfitz (24. März 2004)

Hi Leute,

Die Runde von On Any Sunday im Bergischen hoert sich ja verlockend an. Waere so was wie eine Tour durch die Heimat fuer mich.   Verdammt schade, dass ich am Wochenende leider nicht im Lande bin. Ich hoffe, ihr macht das an einem spaeteren Wochenene nochmal!!!

Ciao,
    Ralf


----------



## M.Panzer (25. März 2004)

Wer hat Lust an Vatertag die Tour von Koblenz nach Wiesbaden zu fahren ? Es sind 120km und 2470 Hm das wäre doch eine gelungene Tour.


----------



## Ploughman (25. März 2004)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat Lust an Vatertag die Tour von Koblenz nach Wiesbaden zu fahren ? Es sind 120km und 2470 Hm das wäre doch eine gelungene Tour.



Hi Michael,

wie soll's denn dann zurückgehen, Mehrtagestour? Ist das eine Veranstaltung?
Erzähl doch noch was dazu,

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## M.Panzer (25. März 2004)

Laut der Planung von der Mountain Bike kann man zurück mit dem Dampfer über den Rhein fahren. Und sich von den Strapzen erhohlen. Man könnte auch schon Mttwoch Nachmittag los die Tour ein bischen aufteilen und Donnerstags den rest fahren, damit man nicht zu spät am Donnerstag nach Hause kommt. Du kannst dir die Tour ja mal auf der Homepage von der Mountain Bike mal anschauen. Bis dann Gruß Micha.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomax77 (26. März 2004)

Hi Leute,

bin durch Zufall auf eure Truppe gestossen, da ich mal wieder meinen Hintern etwas in Schwung bringen will und auch aus eurer Gegend (Meckenheim) komme. Bin früher mit ein paar Kumpels öfter Tomburg-, Steinerberg-, Siebengebirgs-.... Routen gefahren. Meine Kumpels hatten dann keine Zeit mehr, ich ebenso wenig, und wie das so ist fährt man dann nur noch sporadisch.......
Fahrt ihr regelmäßig eure Runden (Samstags?) und wie lang sind die so im Schnitt ? Hätte echt Lust mal mit zu biken. Könnt mir ja mal bescheid sagen, wann und wo ihr nochmal am Start seid. 

Grüße
Tom

PS: Bin nur konditionell momentan echt mies   , aber hoffe das kommt wieder. Ach übrigens: Grüße an den Miguel. Wußte gar nicht das er so sportlich ist.


----------



## Handlampe (26. März 2004)

Tomax77 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> bin durch Zufall auf eure Truppe gestossen, da ich mal wieder meinen Hintern etwas in Schwung bringen will und auch aus eurer Gegend (Meckenheim) komme. Bin früher mit ein paar Kumpels öfter Tomburg-, Steinerberg-, Siebengebirgs-.... Routen gefahren. Meine Kumpels hatten dann keine Zeit mehr, ich ebenso wenig, und wie das so ist fährt man dann nur noch sporadisch.......
> Fahrt ihr regelmäßig eure Runden (Samstags?) und wie lang sind die so im Schnitt ? Hätte echt Lust mal mit zu biken. Könnt mir ja mal bescheid sagen, wann und wo ihr nochmal am Start seid.
> ...



Hi Tom.
 Wir fahren eigentlich regelmäßig am WE, allerdings nicht immer von der Tomburg aus. Die Touren sind auch recht unterschiedlich, liegen so zwischen 30-70km je nach Lust und Laune. Wenn du mal mitfahren willst, schau einfach in's Last Minute Biking, da stell ich die gemeinsamen Touren rein. 
Also, reinschauen, anmelden, dabeisein


----------



## Tomax77 (26. März 2004)

@Uwe

Ok, dank dir für deine Rückmeldung. Werde mal dran bleiben u. schauen wann ihr das nächste Mal ne Runde macht, um mich in den Sattel zu schwingen.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Handlampe (29. März 2004)

*Team Tomburg auf Abwegen....oder....hab ich mich heut morgen auch wirklich auf das richtige Rad gesetzt.... und warum ist der Bock heute so hart* 






Thomas auf dem Singletrail zum Steinerberg


----------



## blitzfitz (30. März 2004)

Hi Leute,

bin heute nach dem Bueroalltag noch im 7GB unterwegs gewesen und habe endlich den Singletrail gefunden, den ihr vor 2 Wochen gefahren seid (am Auge Gottes).  

Wahnsinn! Ich bin immer noch hin und weg. Das ist bestimmt einer der besten Singletrails im Umkreis von 100km. Einfach genial. Ich glaube, ich werde die ganze Nacht davon traeumen.   

Ciao,
      Ralf


----------



## on any sunday (30. März 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> *Team Tomburg auf Abwegen....oder....hab ich mich heut morgen auch wirklich auf das richtige Rad gesetzt.... und warum ist der Bock heute so hart*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also nähhh, da hat die gute Handlampe seinen kleinen Bruder aka Taschenlampe aber heftig reingelegt, das Ding mit den schmalen Reifen ist für den reinen Strassenbetrieb ausgelegt und sollte nicht am Steiner Berg vergewaltigt werden. 

Wie wäre es mit einem kleinen Bergzeitfahren auf der Steiner Berg Strassenauffahrt, Team Tomburg Challange oder so? 

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Handlampe (31. März 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es mit einem kleinen Bergzeitfahren auf der Steiner Berg Strassenauffahrt, Team Tomburg Challange oder so?
> 
> 
> Grüsse
> ...




Von mir aus liebend gerne. Hab doch jetzt ein nigelnagelneues Rennrad, was auch gerne mal ausgeführt werden möchte.
Und die Strassenauffahrt zum SB hat irgendwie was von Alp Duez. Schmal- viele Serpentinen- steil- fehlen nur die tausenden- jubelnden- gröhlenden Fans.


----------



## M.Panzer (31. März 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Von mir aus liebend gerne. Hab doch jetzt ein nigelnagelneues Rennrad, was auch gerne mal ausgeführt werden möchte.
> Und die Strassenauffahrt zum SB hat irgendwie was von Alp Duez. Schmal- viele Serpentinen- steil- fehlen nur die tausenden- jubelnden- gröhlenden Fans.


 Da will ich auch mit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Gruß Micha.

P.s. : Was ist mit Samstag fahrt ihr dann wieder von der Tomburg?


----------



## Handlampe (31. März 2004)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> P.s. : Was ist mit Samstag fahrt ihr dann wieder von der Tomburg?



Hi Micha.

Am Samstagmorgen muss ich arbeiten, danach fahr ich zum Nürburgring, Langstreckenpokal schauen. Helmut und Markus sind Skifahren, ob der Rest fährt, kann ich dir nicht sagen, wohl eher nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.Panzer (31. März 2004)

Dann viel Spaß aber schau dir doch mal unter eifel-mosel-cup.de die Kolumne an.   Vor allem der Wanderer, sie wird dich bestimmt erfreuen. Na ja dann wirds wohl noch eine weile dauern bis wir mal wieder zusammen fahren   da ich Ostern nicht da bin und danach der erste Lauf vom EMC ist.   Was hälst du denn von meinem Vorschlag zur Vatertagstour. Hab schon mit Ralf gesprochen der würde gerne mitfahrn, das wäre doch was für´s TT.
Gruß Micha.


----------



## Scottti (31. März 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Also nähhh, da hat die gute Handlampe seinen kleinen Bruder aka Taschenlampe aber heftig reingelegt, das Ding mit den schmalen Reifen ist für den reinen Strassenbetrieb ausgelegt und sollte nicht am Steiner Berg vergewaltigt werden.
> 
> Wie wäre es mit einem kleinen Bergzeitfahren auf der Steiner Berg Strassenauffahrt, Team Tomburg Challange oder so?
> 
> ...



Wenn Ihr die Demütigung braucht, Bitteschön, bin dabei! -_ -_


----------



## p_pipowitsch (1. April 2004)

Scottti schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Ihr die Demütigung braucht, Bitteschön, bin dabei! -_ -_



Da habt ihr die Rechnung aber ohne den Wirt gemacht.
Könnt ja dieses Wochenende schon mal üben.
Wenn ich dann nächste Woche frisch vom Hochleistungshöhenlebertrainingslager wieder da bin, kann es los gehen.
Außerdem reden wir nicht über demütigen sondern vernichten.


----------



## Handlampe (1. April 2004)

Tach Mädels

Da wir ja dieses WE nichts zusammen machen hab ich für das kommende gaaanz lange WE für den Karfreitag mal eine Tour eingetragen. Ich hoffe, die familiären Pflichten halten nicht so viele ab. 

Die Tour ist fahrtechnisch nicht allzu schwierig, ist landschaftlich aber sehr schön und hat auch so einige Einkehrhighlights    

Ich hoffe hier  auf zahlreiche Anmeldungen


----------



## M.Panzer (2. April 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Tach Mädels
> 
> Da wir ja dieses WE nichts zusammen machen hab ich für das kommende gaaanz lange WE für den Karfreitag mal eine Tour eingetragen. Ich hoffe, die familiären Pflichten halten nicht so viele ab.
> 
> ...


Schade schade ich würde gerne mitfahren aber ich muß leider Freitgnachmittag schon wieder arbeiten   wie sieht es denn mit den anderen Ostertagen aus da ich dann doch da binn würde ich gerne an einem Tag eine Spritztour unternehmen.


----------



## blitzfitz (2. April 2004)

Tja, Ostern werde ich wohl nicht mitfahren können. Da bin ich bei den Schwiegereltern in Garmisch. Aber Garmisch ist ja nicht gerade der schlechteste Ort für für ein paar Moutainbikerwaden.   

Bis dann,
    Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (3. April 2004)

Hallo Leute,

jetzt habe ich schon so viele begeisterte Berichte über erlebte Alpencrosstouren gelesen und gehört und möchte dieses Jahr selber einen Alpencross in Angriff nehmen. Nur hat sich bis jetzt noch keiner gefunden, der wirklich mitfahren möchte.

Deshalb dieser Thread. *Wer hat Lust und Laune mitzufahren?*

Geplant ist eine Woche (von Samstag bis Sonntag, 8 Tage), wahrscheinlich im Juli, aber richtig fest ist bisher noch nichts. Als Route habe ich mir folgendes vorgestellt: von Garmisch an den Gardasee (etwas 400km und 13800 Höhenmeter). Ich habe versucht, die schönsten und eindrucksvollsten Abschnitte und Singletrails zusammmenzustellen.

Zunächst geht es von Garmisch über den Eibsee nach Ehrwald und dann über den Fernpass und das Dirstentrittkreuz nach Imst. Danach schliesst sich eine etwas längliche Strecke bis nach Ischlg an. Dort wartet das erste Highlight der Tour, über die Gampenalpe zum Fimberpass und über einen Super Singletrail nach Sur En. Danach gibt es keine Verschnaufpause, denn die Durchquerung des Val d´Uina verspricht unauslöschliche Eindrücke. Über die Sesvennahütte geht es dann nach Sta. Maria. Hier beginnt ein weiterer phantastischer Streckenabschnitt der Tour. Über den Umbrailpass zur Boccetta di Forcella, dann über den Gavia Pass zum absoluten Höhepunkt, der Forcellina di Montezzo. Der Singletrail von der Forcellina zum Lago di Pian Palu soll wohl der schönste Trail weit und breit sein. Im Anschluss gibt es noch ein paar weitere Genussetappen, wie zum Beispiel am Lago di Val d'Agola vorbei über den Passo Bregn de l'Ors nach zum Ziel nach Riva.

Noch Fragen?

Ach ja, hier ist mein derzeitiger Planungsstand.

*Höhenprofil:*





*Streckenverlauf:*





Also, wie wär´s?

Ciao,
     Ralf aus Linz am Rhein


----------



## Handlampe (5. April 2004)

Tach zusammen

Eine kleine Deligation des TT war am Sonntag auf den Wegen Rund um den Lago di Rursee unterwegs. Wir haben mit den Mädels eine neue Strecke für meinen famosen Guide gefahren  
Trotz der schlechten Wettervorhersage hat sich das Wetter prima gehalten- ich meine- es hat sich gut gehalten- nicht an die Vorhersage   und es gab auch wieder ein paar nette Trails zu erkunden. 






P.S. Ich schreib das mal hier in den Thread, obwohl er ja gaarnichts mit der Tomburg zu tun hat. Hier mal viele Grüsse an meinen ganz speziellen Freund spitfire


----------



## Handlampe (5. April 2004)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Ralf. 
Hört sich sehr gut an. Wir hatten eigentlich geplant Ende August was zusammen mit den Mädels zu machen. Unabhängig davon könnten wir natürlich dann dieses Highlight für den Juli einplanen. 
Mein Problem natürlich ist: Weiß nicht ob ich Urlaub bekomme. Dürfte bei den Anderen wohl auch so sein. Sollten wir einfach mal bei der nächsten Tour bequatschen


----------



## blitzfitz (5. April 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ralf.
> Hört sich sehr gut an. Wir hatten eigentlich geplant Ende August was zusammen mit den Mädels zu machen. Unabhängig davon könnten wir natürlich dann dieses Highlight für den Juli einplanen.
> Mein Problem natürlich ist: Weiß nicht ob ich Urlaub bekomme. Dürfte bei den Anderen wohl auch so sein. Sollten wir einfach mal bei der nächsten Tour bequatschen



Okay, also bis zur naechsten Tour. Wann eigentlich???
Vielleicht finden wir ja eine Woche, wo es passt.   

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## Scottti (6. April 2004)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> jetzt habe ich schon so viele begeisterte Berichte über erlebte Alpencrosstouren gelesen und gehört und möchte dieses Jahr selber einen Alpencross in Angriff nehmen. Nur hat sich bis jetzt noch keiner gefunden, der wirklich mitfahren möchte.
> 
> ...



Ja supergeil, das nenne ich Initative, prima, bin für jeden Scheiß zu haben, müssen nur noch den Termin klären.


----------



## blitzfitz (6. April 2004)

Scottti schrieb:
			
		

> Ja supergeil, das nenne ich Initative, prima, bin für jeden Scheiß zu haben, müssen nur noch den Termin klären.



Na klasse, dann sieh mal zu, dass die Waden locker werden.   

Ralf


----------



## M.Panzer (7. April 2004)

Gibt es denn keinen der Lust hat am Samstag ein bischen durch die Wälder zu gurken? So ab 14 Uhr ab der Tomburg na ja muß ich wohl alleine fahrn.


----------



## on any sunday (7. April 2004)

Nabend zusammen,

laut Wetterbericht soll es ja pünktlich zu Ostern besser werden, na ja, schlechter geht ja nicht.  

Habe mich deswegen für die Ritterspiele am Freitag in Satzvey eingetragen. Wie lang darf denn meine Lanze sein, obwohl, auf die Länge kommst ja nicht an, habe ich mal gehört.   

Bis Freitag

Michael


----------



## Handlampe (7. April 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lang darf denn meine Lanze sein, obwohl, auf die Länge kommst ja nicht an, habe ich mal gehört.
> 
> Bis Freitag
> 
> Michael



GENAU, auf die Länge kommt es garnicht an.......




SCHMECKEN MUSS ER


----------



## rotwildjünger (8. April 2004)

Samstags-Tour

Hallo Micha,

Samstag 14.00 ist für mich ok.

Lass uns morgen telefonieren.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.Panzer (8. April 2004)

rotwildjünger schrieb:
			
		

> Samstags-Tour
> 
> Hallo Micha,
> 
> ...



Ja Micha dann ruf doch morgen Vormittag mal an Gruß Micha.


----------



## Handlampe (10. April 2004)

*KF-Tour nach Bamüeif*







Zur Tour von Karfreitag gibt es keine Bilder, da das Wetter diesmal nicht so 
prickelnd war und wir ausnamsweise mal keine "Photosafari" machen wollten.
Der Startpunkt von mir und Oli war Euskirchen. Von hier ging es nach Satzvey, wo wir Micha (on any sunday) und Thomas aufgabelten. 
Es ging am Golfplatz der Burg Zievel vorbei in den Billiger Wald. Hier über kleinere Trails nach Kreuzweingarten. In KWG selbst ein feiner Trail an einer römischen Wasserleitung entlang hinunter ins Tal. 
Es folgte die erste Rampe hinauf auf einem Pfad zum Burgberg, worauf im Hardt ein kleiner Trailleckerbissen wartete: Ein kleines Weglein schlängelte sich über viele kleine Gräben herüber zur Hardtburg, einer Wasserburg, mitten im Wald gelegen. Hier kam mal wieder echtes Achterbahnfeeling auf.  
Weiter ging es über eine weite Ebene Richtung Flamersheimer Wald. Hier folgte die einzige Panne dieser Tour. Plattfuss....natürlich bei mir, aber...wie gesagt...zum Glück war ja nur unten platt  
Im Flamersheimer Wald galt es dann ca. 120hm zu machen, nur um sie direkt danach auf einem Pfad wieder zu vernichten. Ein herrliches Teil, das immer wieder einige grössere Wege kreuzend herrlich zum springen und herunterschreddern einlud. 
Die Passage Ri. Bamüeif verlief dann weitgehend auf breiten Pisten. Die Heinostadt fuhren wir aber nicht direkt an, sondern es ging über Haarscheid Richtung Eicherscheid. Hier hatte ich bei der letzten Tour einen sehr schönen Singletrail auf der anderen Talseite gesehen, den ich gerne fahren wollte. Tja, da hatte ich die Rechnung aber ohne die Waldmaschinen gemacht: Diese hatten den Weg auf etwa 3m verbreitert und 1m vertieft  
Naja, so musste man zumindest bei einem Gefälle von 10% nicht bremsen.... das erledigte dann der Matsch. 
Am Hang des Erfttales ging es dann nach Badmünstereifel. Hier gab es dann die obligatorische Teilchenpause. 
Den Pudding der Teilchen hatte man dann bei der folgenden 25% Rampe schön in den Beinen.    
Es ging am Hirnberg vorbei in's Eschweilertal, dieses dann taleinwärts um dann die letzte größere Steigung zum Radioteleskop auf dem Stockert zu nehmen. Über Weiler a.B. ging es dann über die A1 wieder in den Wald Ri. Satzvey. Wieder ein sehr schönes Teilstück mit ein paar netten Downhills auf schmalen wurzeligen Pisten zu den "Katzensteinen"- einer wilden Felsformation´im Wald, die man hier eigentlich garnicht erwarten würde. Der Abschluss der Tour bildete dann der Singletrail am Veybach vorbei nach Satzvey.

Trotz des eher schlechten Wetters, naja- zum Glück ist es ja trocken geblieben, herrschte wieder mal eine gute Stimmung und durch die kleine Gruppe konnte diesmal auch ein wenig zügiger gefahren werden.


----------



## blitzfitz (10. April 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> *KF-Tour nach Bamüeif*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Super Tour, herzlichen Glueckwunsch.   
Aber ein Posting um 03:48 mitten in der Nacht???? Die Tour war wohl etwas zu anstrengend, oder?   

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## blitzfitz (10. April 2004)

Hallo Team Tomburg,

waehrend ihr euch im hohen Norden schoen die Sonne auf die rote Nase scheinen lasst, hat mich doch noch mal der Winter ueberrascht.   
Damit ihr mir auch wirklich glaubt, hier das Beweisphoto von der Runde um den Eibsee unterhalb der Zugspitze (mit meiner Handycamera, deshalb auch die schlechte Qualitaet).





War schon ein bisschen frisch im Schneesturm.  

Bis dann ihr Nordlicher,
Ralf


----------



## Handlampe (11. April 2004)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> ]
> 
> War schon ein bisschen frisch im Schneesturm.
> 
> ...



Hi Ralf. 

Na, da gratuliere ich dir zur überstandenen Polarexpedition. 
Wintersport über Ostern in den Alpen hab ich mir auch immer anders vorgestellt.

Moment, was mache ich heute....lass mich mal aus dem fenster schauen....blauer Himmel...hups...auch nur 2 Grad, aber immerhin kein Schnee, da werd ich doch ein wenig radeln gehen, sogar ein wenig in deiner Heimat. Ich fahr zu einem Kumpel in Ockenfels.

Viele Grüße in den Schnee


----------



## M.Panzer (11. April 2004)

Ja Ralf das sei dir wirklich nicht gegönnt, aber wie Uwe schon sagte nach einem schönem Frühstück werde ich wohl heute auch mit dem RR ein par Kilometer machen. Trotz alledem noch schönen Urlaub. Gruß Micha.


----------



## M.Panzer (13. April 2004)

Hallo Uwe ich mußte leider die Tour am Samstag wieder absagen, da ich meine Tochter wieder nach Hause fahren muß. Wünsche euch aber viel Spaß da bin ich mir sicher. Grüße auch an die anderen. Bis im Mai dann bin ich wieder mit von der Partie. Gruß Micha.


----------



## on any sunday (13. April 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> *KF-Tour nach Bamüeif*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nabend Gemeinde,

das waren ja richtig sportliche Ostern, die Beschreibung allein ist ja schon obersportlich, manche Leute können das selbst im wachen Zustand nicht.  

Da zu Matsch, Pudding und anderen Plattheiten alles gesagt wurde und Männer nunmal besser gucken als lesen können, eine kleine Tourkarte.

Am Ostersamstag habe ich dann noch für eine kleine Rennradtour mit meinen besten Feinden freibekommen. 

Ostersonntag wurden die belgischen Freunde in Olne besucht, sehr empfehlenswert.

Ostermontag habe dann den Jedermann Rund um Köln gegeben, der Applaus war mässig. 

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## M.Panzer (14. April 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend Gemeinde,
> 
> das waren ja richtig sportliche Ostern, die Beschreibung allein ist ja schon obersportlich, manche Leute können das selbst im wachen Zustand nicht.
> 
> ...


Beneidenswert, schade das ich am Freitag arbeiten mußte. Da habt ihr ja den vorhndenen Wald abgefahren der abzufahren war. Ich hätte doch auf meine Mutter höhren sollen und einen anständigen Beruf lernen sollen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Bis bald Gruß Micha.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (14. April 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Am Ostersamstag habe ich dann noch für eine kleine Rennradtour mit meinen besten Feinden freibekommen.
> 
> Ostersonntag wurden die belgischen Freunde in Olne besucht, sehr empfehlenswert.
> 
> ...



Hi Michael

Da hast du es dir ja über Ostern so richtig gegeben   

Ich war nur noch am Ostermontag unterwegs: Mit meinem Brüderchen und dem Rennrad an der Mosel: 140km- 1500hm 

Übrigens: Schöne Tourenkarte haste da gemacht, der Strich müsste allerdings bei dem Downhill vor Bamüeif ein wenig tiefer sein,   oder vielleicht in einer anderen Farbe: Matschbraun-schwarz wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht


----------



## Handlampe (14. April 2004)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Uwe ich mußte leider die Tour am Samstag wieder absagen, da ich meine Tochter wieder nach Hause fahren muß. Wünsche euch aber viel Spaß da bin ich mir sicher. Grüße auch an die anderen. .



Na, schade das, dann hoffe ich, das du bald wieder unser Teilchenversorger sein kannst.


----------



## williwipfel (14. April 2004)

Hallo Team Tomburg,
plant Ihr für das Wochenende wieder eine Tour?
Wenn es nicht zu wild ist, würde ich gerne mitkommen. 
Mit Wintereinbruch ist ja nun nicht mehr zu rechen  

Eine schöne restwoche an alle!
Gruss
Tino


----------



## Handlampe (14. April 2004)

williwipfel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Team Tomburg,
> plant Ihr für das Wochenende wieder eine Tour?
> Wenn es nicht zu wild ist, würde ich gerne mitkommen.
> Mit Wintereinbruch ist ja nun nicht mehr zu rechen
> ...



Hi Tino

Na klar fahren wir am WE.

Hier klicken und dabei sein


----------



## M.Panzer (15. April 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Na, schade das, dann hoffe ich, das du bald wieder unser Teilchenversorger sein kannst.


Vielleicht ja nächstes WE wenn alles klappt. Dann wird mein Rucksack wohl wieder voll sein. Viel Spaß am Samstag Gruß Micha.


----------



## blitzfitz (15. April 2004)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht ja nächstes WE wenn alles klappt. Dann wird mein Rucksack wohl wieder voll sein. Viel Spaß am Samstag Gruß Micha.



Dann bin auch wieder dabei. Viele Gruesse aus dem Winterlager.   

Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (17. April 2004)

Hallo Leute,

endlich hat sich nun auch im Sueden Deutschlands Kaiserwetter eingestellt.
Anbei ein paar Eindruecke aus dem Winterlager. Regen, Schnee und Sonnenschein,
es war alles dabei.

Bis demnaex,
             Ralf

*Im Reintal ist an Fahren einfach nicht mehr zu denken.*





*Auf dem Weg zur Elmauer Alm mal ein fahrbarer Weg.*





*Auf dem Eckbauer ist die Welt wieder in Ordnung.*





*Endlich Kaiserwetter mit Blick auf die Zugspitze.*





*Ganz netter Wasserfall auf dem Weg nach Lermoos.*





*Bei Super Wetter am Fernpass.*









*Im Laerchenwald bei Lermoos.*









*Bei diesem Wetter geht's mir gut!*


----------



## M.Panzer (17. April 2004)

Hallo Ralf schön das es doch noch geklappt hat mit dem schönen Wetter, will hoffen das es in 14 Tagen genau so schön im Schwarzwald ist wenn ich dort für 2 Wochen verweile. Gruß Micha.


----------



## williwipfel (18. April 2004)

Hallo Leute,
die gestrige Tour war wirlkich super!
Soweit ich das nach meinen Proben beurteilen kann, ist auch der Boden in bestem Zustand  

Leider kann ich die nächsten 2 Wochenenden nicht, aber am 8. Mai bin ich wieder dabei. In der Woche können wir gerne ein paar Runden im 7G drehen.

Gruß
Tino


----------



## Handlampe (18. April 2004)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> *Bei diesem Wetter geht's mir gut!*



Hi Ralf, na, dir gings ja wirklich gut

PHANTASTISCHE BILDER   
...nur...kannst du deinem Fahrrad mal ausrichten, es soll sich nicht immer in das Bild drängeln, wenn du gerade mal wieder ein wunderschönes Motiv ablichtest


----------



## M.Panzer (18. April 2004)

Hi Uwe wie war denn getsern die Tour? Angemeldet hatten sich ja recht wenige. Fahrt ihr denn jatzt am Samstag wieder dann sind Ralf und ich auch mit dabei.
Micha.


----------



## Handlampe (18. April 2004)

Leider gibts erstmal wieder keine Bilder zur Tour, da meine Digicam anderweitig unterwegs war. Die wenigen Photos die ich mit meiner normalen Kamera geschossen habe, werden natürlich nachgeliefert. 

Ansonsten war es wieder eine sehr feine Tour bei herrlichem Wetter- bin das gar nicht mehr gewohnt- ohne Schutzbleche zu fahren.  

Wir durften ausserdem zwei neue Gesichter bei uns begrüßen: Tino aus Bonn und Thomas aus Köln: Zwei sehr angenehme Vertreter der Bikerzunft.
Dazu kamen noch Volker- unser Mann aus dem Bergischen, Oli und meine Wenigkeit. Der Rest des Team Tomburgs fehlte- teils entschuldigt teils unentschuldigt   

Hier gibt es noch das Höhenprofil







P.S. 

Vielen Dank nochmal an meinen Shuttleservicemann Tino fürs nach Hause bringen.


----------



## rotwildjünger (18. April 2004)

Hallo,

hoffe nächsten Samstag wieder dabei zu sein  
(die Wohnzimmer-Renovierung ist fast fertig...)

Viele Grüße
Michael 2


----------



## on any sunday (18. April 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Leider gibts erstmal wieder keine Bilder zur Tour, da meine Digicam anderweitig unterwegs war. Die wenigen Photos die ich mit meiner normalen Kamera geschossen habe, werden natürlich nachgeliefert.
> 
> Ansonsten war es wieder eine sehr feine Tour bei herrlichem Wetter- bin das gar nicht mehr gewohnt- ohne Schutzbleche zu fahren.
> 
> ...



Nabend Uwe,

klingt ja wieder sehr lecker. wäre auch gern dabei gewesen, ich wurde aber übelst getäuscht. Hatte eine Einladung für eine kleine Tour durch Bergische Land und Sauerland bekommen. Waren auch alles Fullies, aber von BMW, Suzuki etc., auf meinem stand KTM. Komischweise waren aber keine Kurbeln dran, waren alle sauschwer. Jetzt weiss ich endlich, was an Tankstellen aus den merkwürdigen Säulen kommt. Dafür war aber die Tourlänge sehr gut und die Höhenmeter grandios. 

Sachmal, der Thomas aus Köln fuhr nicht zufällig ein Fat Chance und war unterdurchschnittlich groß?  

Die nächsten Wochendenden verbringe ich auf Kreta mit diesen übergewichtigen Fullis.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Handlampe (18. April 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend Uwe,
> 
> 
> Sachmal, der Thomas aus Köln fuhr nicht zufällig ein Fat Chance und war unterdurchschnittlich groß?
> ...



Hi Micha

Nee, dieser Thomas fuhr ein flammneues Trek, mit vorne und hinten ca. 200cm Federweg   
Ich glaub, das Teil war vorher genau so was, womit du am WE rumgedüst bist, nur das er sich wieder ein paar Kurbeln drangeschraubt hat, die ja auch bei dir vergessen worden sind.   
Ja, was er natürlich vorher gefahren ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen...

Ich wünsch dir viel Spass in Kreta mit den kurbellosen Bikes.


----------



## blitzfitz (18. April 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Micha
> 
> Nee, dieser Thomas fuhr ein flammneues Trek, mit vorne und hinten ca. 200cm Federweg
> Ich glaub, das Teil war vorher genau so was, womit du am WE rumgedüst bist, nur das er sich wieder ein paar Kurbeln drangeschraubt hat, die ja auch bei dir vergessen worden sind.
> ...



Also, Berg runter brauche ich auch keine Kurbeln, nur Federweg. Aber wie kommt man dann wieder den naechsten Huegel rauf.   

Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (19. April 2004)

Hallo zusamm`!

Bin so langsam wieder unter den Lebenden... Spaß beiseite, Samstag abend ging noch, aber gestern war ich erstmal ziemlich platt.
Dafür geistern mir immernoch die diversen Trails zwischen Ahrbrück und Tomburg durch den Kopf - Auf alle Fälle war das vom fahrtechnischen her die beste Tour dieses Jahr. Gefällt mir sogar noch besser als 7GB, weil auch weniger Leute (quasi garkeine) und weniger Stöxkes auffe Wege lagen.
Einfach Klasse! Hab schon meinen Kumpel Zippi angespornt, der will dann unbedingt auch mitkommen.
Gibts eigentlich ne Karte von der Tour, so ähnlich wie die von onanysunday aus Altenberg? Weiß nämlich nicht, ob ich die Tour alleine aus dem Kopf komplett hinkriegen würde.


@ williwipfel
Wann kannst du denn unter der Woche ins 7Geb? Dann können wir uns mal in Röhndorf treffen und ich zeig dir den "holy Trail"...


----------



## M.Panzer (19. April 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusamm`!
> 
> Bin so langsam wieder unter den Lebenden... Spaß beiseite, Samstag abend ging noch, aber gestern war ich erstmal ziemlich platt.
> Dafür geistern mir immernoch die diversen Trails zwischen Ahrbrück und Tomburg durch den Kopf - Auf alle Fälle war das vom fahrtechnischen her die beste Tour dieses Jahr. Gefällt mir sogar noch besser als 7GB, weil auch weniger Leute (quasi garkeine) und weniger Stöxkes auffe Wege lagen.
> ...


Unter der Woche ins 7Geb. da würde ich auch gerne mit sagt Bescheid und ich fahre mit außer Freitags natürlich.


----------



## Handlampe (19. April 2004)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Unter der Woche ins 7Geb. da würde ich auch gerne mit sagt Bescheid und ich fahre mit außer Freitags natürlich.



Na, bei so vielen Leuten, die Lust auf 7GB haben, hab ich doch einfach mal für Mittwoch eine Tour ausgeschrieben


----------



## williwipfel (19. April 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Na, bei so vielen Leuten, die Lust auf 7GB haben, hab ich doch einfach mal für Mittwoch eine Tour ausgeschrieben



Hallo Leute,
schade, habe heute zu spät ins Forum geschaut. Ich war heute auf einer kleinen Feierabendrunde unterwegs. Ich habe mir mal die Achterbahn angeschaut. Seid Ihr die hoch gefahren vom Milchäuschen aus? 

Da wurde mir ja schon vom schieben warm!   Brauche wohl noch ein wenig Training, dafür war die Abfahrt schön aber zu kurz. Bin danach zum Lohrberg auf die Löwenburg und das Tretschbachtal runter. Super Abfahrt.

Mittwoch ist ne prima Idee, da kann ich morgen noch mein Traktionsproblem am Hinterrad lösen (Slick ist echt 'ne bescheidene Wahl bei dem Boden)

Viele Grüße und bis Mittwoch!

Tino


----------



## blitzfitz (19. April 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Na, bei so vielen Leuten, die Lust auf 7GB haben, hab ich doch einfach mal für Mittwoch eine Tour ausgeschrieben



Hallo Uwe,

beim naechsten Mal fahre ich auch mit, aber mitten am Tage kann ich leider noch nicht.   
Naechstes Mal ab 18:00 Uhr??

Ralf


----------



## williwipfel (20. April 2004)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Uwe,
> 
> beim naechsten Mal fahre ich auch mit, aber mitten am Tage kann ich leider noch nicht.
> Naechstes Mal ab 18:00 Uhr??
> ...



Uuups habe ich ja gar nicht auf die Zeit geschaut... könnten wir auch um 17:30 starten? 17:00Uhr könnte etwas knapp für mich werden.

Gute Nacht!
Tino


----------



## Ploughman (20. April 2004)

Hi Folks,

es ist ja noch kein WE-Termin eingetragen. Ohne das ich ein Sakrileg begehen noch gesteinigt werden will: was wäre denn mit 'nem schönen Schmalspurroller oberhalb von 44 Zähnen ab z.B. Rheinbach? Vieleicht so 3-4 Stunden durch's schöne Eifelland (muß ja schon je ca. 30 km An- und Abreise strampeln  )? Soll ja Strassenwetter geben, und ihr wollt doch bestimmt einem alten Mann etwas Windschatten spenden. Also wie sieht's aus???

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Enrgy (21. April 2004)

@ Handlampe

Viel Spaß heute im 7GB! 17 Uhr ist definitiv die falsche Zeit für mich, da steh ich ja von Leverkusen an im Stau. Falls aber jemand mal tagsüber, sprich so ab 12 Uhr mittags Zeit und Lust hat, dann komm ich gerne runtergedüst.


----------



## M.Panzer (21. April 2004)

Also ich muß sagen die Tour heute war echt super wobei der Überschlag   hat mir am besten gefallen.   Bis Samstag Micha.


P.s. : Uwe ich schicke dir meine Festnetznummer und Handynummer per mail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## williwipfel (21. April 2004)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich muß sagen die Tour heute war echt super wobei der Überschlag   hat mir am besten gefallen.   Bis Samstag Micha.
> 
> 
> P.s. : Uwe ich schicke dir meine Festnetznummer und Handynummer per mail.



Da kann ich dem Micha nur beipflichten! Super Tour und ein Spitzen-Stunt!  Ich hoffe es tut nix mehr weh?! 

Wir haben es dann doch noch zum Milchhäuschen geschafft und sind dann einen schönen trail runter nach Königswinter. Natürlich nicht ohne das Uwe noch mal seinen Reifen aufgepumpt hätte.  

Als krönenden Abschluss  gab es ein feines Weizen...  

Alles in allem eine prima Feierabendtour!

@Enrgy
Ich habe nächste Woche Urlaub, da sollte sich doch mal ein Termin finden lassen!

Viele Grüße und einen schönen Abend an alle!
Tino


----------



## M.Panzer (22. April 2004)

williwipfel schrieb:
			
		

> Da kann ich dem Micha nur beipflichten! Super Tour und ein Spitzen-Stunt!  Ich hoffe es tut nix mehr weh?!
> 
> Wir haben es dann doch noch zum Milchhäuschen geschafft und sind dann einen schönen trail runter nach Königswinter. Natürlich nicht ohne das Uwe noch mal seinen Reifen aufgepumpt hätte.
> 
> ...



Hi Tino danke der Nachfrage, aber außer ein par Abschürfungen ist alles im grünen Bereich. Sollte sich nächste Woche was ergeben fahr ich vielleicht mit da ich ja Mittags auch schon frei hab. Muß nur mal schauen wie ich das dann mit den Urlaubsvorbereitungen geregelt kriege. Aber ich denke es wird schon irgenwie gehen. 
Micha.


----------



## Lüni (22. April 2004)

williwipfel schrieb:
			
		

> Da kann ich dem Micha nur beipflichten! Super Tour und ein Spitzen-Stunt!  Ich hoffe es tut nix mehr weh?!
> 
> Wir haben es dann doch noch zum Milchhäuschen geschafft und sind dann einen schönen trail runter nach Königswinter. Natürlich nicht ohne das Uwe noch mal seinen Reifen aufgepumpt hätte.
> 
> ...



Hallo Zusammen,

auch ich fand diese Feierabendrunde echt super  . Da bei mir die Wochenenden nicht so wirklich fürs Biken frei sind  , plädiere ich für weitere Feierabendrunden Stunts müssen aber nicht immer sein  .

Nächste Woche werde ich auch den einen oder anderen freien Tag haben  , so dass ich mich einer Tour (möglichst vormittags) anschließen würde.

@Uwe: Ich hab zwar ein paar Bilder von Dir, aber leider nicht wirklich brauchbar sorry.

Mit Grüßen aus Bonn
Jörg


----------



## Schnucki (22. April 2004)

Hi, 

starte mal einen neuen Versuch mit dem Team Tomburg ne Runde zu drehen. Da ich in der Nähe Eures Startpunktes für die Feierabendtour arbeite.
wollte eigentlich schon gestern vorbeischauen, aber da hat mir meine Gesundheit einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. :kotz: 

Nur so zur Einordnung...wie waren den so die Eckpunkte Eure Tour??? KM, HM, Durchschnittgeschwindigkeit, Singletrailanteil. Damit ich weiß, wieviel Spinat ich vorher essen muß  

Viele Grüße

Sandra


----------



## rotwildjünger (22. April 2004)

Hallo,

wie sieht es den mit einer Samstags-Tour aus ?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Handlampe (22. April 2004)

Kann mich da nur meinen Vorrednern anschliessen. 
War mal wieder eine sehr amüsante Runde. Leider hab ich keine direkten Aufzeichnungen von unserem Stunt-Bäcker   



Wohl aber ein Bild, nur wenige Sekunden vor dem eingesprungenen Plunderteilchenflip








Tja, und so etwa muss dann der eigentliche Stunt ausgesehen haben.   











 




@Sandra: Na, du kennst ja das 7Gebirge. Waren fast so viele Höhenmeter wie Weitenmeter   . Mein Tacho hat zwar teilweise wieder aufgegeben, aber es waren etwas über 20 km und ca. 800hm. 
Ja....und der Trailanteil... natürlich so viel wie geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (22. April 2004)

rotwildjünger schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wie sieht es den mit einer Samstags-Tour aus ?
> 
> ...




Ich muss Samstagmorgen arbeiten, bin aber für eine Samstagnachmittagstour so ab 1330 immer zu haben. Wetter soll ja nicht so dolle werden. Sollten wir kurzfristig von diesem abhängig machen. 
Dieter hat ja auch mal eine RR-Tour vorgeschlagen. 

Ich bin für alles offen.


----------



## M.Panzer (22. April 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mich da nur meinen Vorrednern anschliessen.
> War mal wieder eine sehr amüsante Runde. Leider hab ich keine direkten Aufzeichnungen von unserem Stunt-Bäcker
> 
> 
> ...



Na den mach mir erst einer mal nach, Samstag so gegen 13Uhr30 wäre nicht schlecht könnten bei uns los dann rüber nach Honnef zum Auge Gottes wie wärs? Gruß Micha.


----------



## rotwildjünger (22. April 2004)

@ Micha

Samstag 13.30 ab Bäckerei Panzer ist für mich ok -> 7Berge dto.
RR fällt für mich aus - hab nämlich keins 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## blitzfitz (22. April 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, und so etwa muss dann der eigentliche Stunt ausgesehen haben.



Hi Micha,

Klasse Stunt, mindestens 6.0 in der B-Note.   
Ich glaube, damit hast Du Deinen neuen Namen weg: Welcome Back, Stunt-Baecker!   

Ralf


----------



## Ploughman (23. April 2004)

Hi Leute,

ich habe sowohl Samstag wie auch Sonntag 'ne "Langstrecke" vor. Allerdings muß ich auf Asphaltstrecken bleiben, beim Radon will zur Zeit nämlich nur noch das mittlere Kettenblatt   und ich hatte die Woche keinen Bock auf Schrauben, bzw. mußte erheblich was an meinem Bike für den Weg zur Arbeit machen. Laut Wetteronline soll's ja wenigstens trocken sein. Wenn also sonstwer auch noch Lust hat, eine Tour irgendwo zwischen Weilerswist und Meckenheim zu starten, kann er/sie's ja im Laufe des Tages hier posten.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Handlampe (23. April 2004)

rotwildjünger schrieb:
			
		

> @ Micha
> 
> Samstag 13.30 ab Bäckerei Panzer ist für mich ok -> 7Berge dto.
> RR fällt für mich aus - hab nämlich keins
> ...



Sorry, werde wohl am Samstag doch nicht fahren, ist mir alles zu stressig. 
Werd wohl am Sonntag eine Runde drehen.

Auf jeden Fall kann man den Mittwoch ja wieder zum 7G- Tag machen. Werd dann wieder eine Tour reinstellen. Ich hoffe, das kriegen jetzt alle Mitglieder vom TT mit, nachdem ja schon drei letzten Mittwoch mitwollten und ein wenig nörgelich wahren, das ich nicht Bescheid gesagt habe.


----------



## M.Panzer (23. April 2004)

Schade schade am Sonntag kann ich nicht werde da den WW für den Urlaub vorbereiten, das gleiche gilt wohl auch für nächste Woche. Da werde ich auch die ganze Zeit mit Urlaubsvorberitungen zubringen. Aber vielleicht gibst ja noch ein par Leute die morgen Lust haben mit uns ins 7Geb zu fahren. Dem TT viel Spaß noch bis dann in 3 Wochen Micha.  Micha wir können ja dann auch morgen 14Uhr sagen, ich rufe gleich noch den blitzfitz an wenn sich da noch was ergibt setze ich es morgen Früh noch hier rein, ansonsten morgen 14Uhr bei mir, wir fahrn dann ein Teil von der letzten Strecke allerdings dann weiter zur Fähre.

P.s. Tino was ist denn mit dir hast du nicht Lust?


----------



## williwipfel (23. April 2004)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Schade schade am Sonntag kann ich nicht werde da den WW für den Urlaub vorbereiten, das gleiche gilt wohl auch für nächste Woche. Da werde ich auch die ganze Zeit mit Urlaubsvorberitungen zubringen. Aber vielleicht gibst ja noch ein par Leute die morgen Lust haben mit uns ins 7Geb zu fahren. Dem TT viel Spaß noch bis dann in 3 Wochen Micha.  Micha wir können ja dann auch morgen 14Uhr sagen, ich rufe gleich noch den blitzfitz an wenn sich da noch was ergibt setze ich es morgen Früh noch hier rein, ansonsten morgen 14Uhr bei mir, wir fahrn dann ein Teil von der letzten Strecke allerdings dann weiter zur Fähre.
> 
> P.s. Tino was ist denn mit dir hast du nicht Lust?



Hi, 
ich würde ja gerne, aber ich muss mich morgen und Sonntag von 09:00-16:00Uhr meinen Pflichten als werdender Vater widmen.  

Wenn Ihr also erst ab ca. 17:00Uhr losfahrt bin ich dabei, ansonsten kann ich erst wieder in der nächsten Woche, dafür dann aber ganztägig!  

Viel Grüße
Tino


----------



## M.Panzer (24. April 2004)

williwipfel schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich würde ja gerne, aber ich muss mich morgen und Sonntag von 09:00-16:00Uhr meinen Pflichten als werdender Vater widmen.
> 
> Wenn Ihr also erst ab ca. 17:00Uhr losfahrt bin ich dabei, ansonsten kann ich erst wieder in der nächsten Woche, dafür dann aber ganztägig!
> ...



Wir können ja schon früher losfahren und uns irgenwo treffen gegen 17 Uhr in Honnef oder in Königswinter ich hoffe der Micha sieht das, dann würde ich mit Ihm gegen 15 Uhr 30 losdüsen. Sollte sich was ändern setze ich es auf jeden fall noch ins Netz. Also Micha wenn du das liest melde dich, und Tino viel Spaß heute. Gruß Micha.


----------



## rotwildjünger (24. April 2004)

@ Micha

Samstagstour:

ok - bin jetzt um 15.30 bei Dir, wird ja anscheinend ein schöner Tag   

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.Panzer (24. April 2004)

Hallo Micha möchte gerne das ganze auf morgen verlegen und mich wenn er lust hat morgen mit Tino treffen was hällst du davon?


----------



## williwipfel (24. April 2004)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Micha möchte gerne das ganze auf morgen verlegen und mich wenn er lust hat morgen mit Tino treffen was hällst du davon?



Hallo Micha(s), seid Ihr heute gefahren? Morgen kann ich mitkommen. Wir können uns um 17:00Uhr irgendwo treffen. 
Ich schlage entweder die Fähre in Königswinter vor, oder wir treffen  uns oben z.B. Milchhäuschen?

Was meint Ihr?

Tino


----------



## williwipfel (25. April 2004)

Hallo Leute,
ich muss jetzt los und komme erst gegen 16:00Uhr wieder ins Forum.
Wenn Ihr heute im 7G fahrt, dann schreibt einfach einen Treffpunkt ins Forum, da kann ich dann um 17:00Uhr hinkommen. Ihr könnt mich auch telefonisch unter: 0171-2086128 erreichen (bis um 15:00Uhr geht allerdings nur der AB ran).

Wäre schon, wenn wir uns noch treffen heute. 
Viele Grüße
Tino


----------



## M.Panzer (25. April 2004)

williwipfel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> ich muss jetzt los und komme erst gegen 16:00Uhr wieder ins Forum.
> Wenn Ihr heute im 7G fahrt, dann schreibt einfach einen Treffpunkt ins Forum, da kann ich dann um 17:00Uhr hinkommen. Ihr könnt mich auch telefonisch unter: 0171-2086128 erreichen (bis um 15:00Uhr geht allerdings nur der AB ran).
> 
> ...


Hallo Tino hab leider erste jetzt wieder ins Forum geschaut schade wäre heute auch gerne noch was gefahren. Aber so hab ich schon einiges vorbereiten können für meinen Urlaub. Außerdem konnte ich so mit meiner schwangeren Frau mal wieder einen Sonntag im Garten verleben ist auch mal wieder ganz schön. Ich will mal sehen vielleicht kann ich ja nächsten Mittwoch doch noch mit wenn ich gut durchkomme werde ich auch da sein. Bis dahin Gruß der Stuntbeck.


----------



## williwipfel (25. April 2004)

Hi Micha,
tja hat wohl nicht geklappt heute. ich habe ein kleine Runde gedreht aber irgendwie war ich nicht so richtig fit... 
Ich bin über Ölberg und Lohrberg zur Achterbahn gefahren. Beim Versuch die Achterbahn von hinten zu bezwingen hat sich dann mein Schaltzug verabschiedet.   Von da an gab es dann nur noch einen Gang, und ich kann sagen: Singlespeed wird schwer überschätzt!  

Nach kurzer Bastelei ist aber wieder alles im Lot.

Schönen Abend noch!
Gruss
Tino


----------



## Ploughman (29. April 2004)

Hi Folks,

Ralf und ich haben uns für Donnerstag abend nach BaMü verabredet, habe dafür für den 6. Mai mal einen Termin eingetragen. Falls Ihr also nach eurer nächsten Mittwochstour noch zu viel Power habt oder es zu wenig geregnet hat (  war schön gestern???)...auf nach Bad Münstereifel.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rotwildjünger (29. April 2004)

Hallo,

ist bereits für Samstag 1.5. was geplant ?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Handlampe (29. April 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Folks,
> 
> Ralf und ich haben uns für Donnerstag abend nach BaMü verabredet, habe dafür für den 6. Mai mal einen Termin eingetragen. Falls Ihr also nach eurer nächsten Mittwochstour noch zu viel Power habt oder es zu wenig geregnet hat (  war schön gestern???)...auf nach Bad Münstereifel.
> 
> ...



Hi Dieter

Ich muss gestehen, für ne Feierabendrunde ist mir die Anfahrt nach BaMüEi ein wenig zu lang.


----------



## Handlampe (29. April 2004)

rotwildjünger schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ist bereits für Samstag 1.5. was geplant ?
> 
> ...



Hi Micha. So weit ich weiss, ist nichts geplant. Ich werde wohl alleine eine kleine Erkundungsfahrt rund um Gemünd machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ploughman (29. April 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Dieter
> 
> Ich muss gestehen, für ne Feierabendrunde ist mir die Anfahrt nach BaMüEi ein wenig zu lang.


Hi Uwe,

nach Bad Münstereifel ist es immer weit...  ...na ja, letztlich können wir uns da schon noch für fast 3 Stunden die Kante geben...Pausen werden gestrichen, ist also Nettofahrzeit. Ich kenn mich da halt halbwegs aus, zumals markiert ist. Soll auch keine ständige Einrichtung werden. Wir wollen mal den Alpencross bequatschen, da ist's gut, wenn man sich nicht nur auf die Wurzeln konzentrieren muß.

Ciao
Dieter


----------



## rotwildjünger (29. April 2004)

@ Uwe

Schade, dann werde ich wieder alleine losziehen :-(

Viel Spaß auf Deiner Erkundungstour..

Gruß
Michael


----------



## M.Panzer (29. April 2004)

rotwildjünger schrieb:
			
		

> @ Uwe
> 
> Schade, dann werde ich wieder alleine losziehen :-(
> 
> ...


Wenn ich wieder aus dem Urlaub da bin fahren wir wieder zusammen. Gruß Micha.


----------



## blitzfitz (29. April 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Uwe,
> 
> nach Bad Münstereifel ist es immer weit...  ...na ja, letztlich können wir uns da schon noch für fast 3 Stunden die Kante geben...Pausen werden gestrichen, ist also Nettofahrzeit. Ich kenn mich da halt halbwegs aus, zumals markiert ist. Soll auch keine ständige Einrichtung werden. Wir wollen mal den Alpencross bequatschen, da ist's gut, wenn man sich nicht nur auf die Wurzeln konzentrieren muß.
> 
> ...



Ich bin dabei, aber keine Angst, den Alpencross können wir auch noch übernächstes Wochenende bei der nächsten TT Tour bereden.

Ciao,
    Ralf


----------



## Handlampe (29. April 2004)

Hab für den übernächsten Sonntag mal wieder ne Tour reingestellt. Will doch mal hoffen, das dann das Lazeret vom Team Tomburg wieder leer ist und wieder ein paar mehr Kollegen dabei sind

Zur Anmeldung geht's hier


----------



## M.Panzer (30. April 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hab für den übernächsten Sonntag mal wieder ne Tour reingestellt. Will doch mal hoffen, das dann das Lazeret vom Team Tomburg wieder leer ist und wieder ein paar mehr Kollegen dabei sind
> 
> Zur Anmeldung geht's hier



Sollte mein Urlaub ganz ins Wasser fallen   bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei, allerdings wüßte ich gerne ob es Leute gibt die morgen eine Maitour veranstallten wollen?   So ab 10 Uhr wenn ja dann meldet euch vielleicht kann man was ausmachen. Gruß Micha.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ploughman (30. April 2004)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte mein Urlaub ganz ins Wasser fallen   bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei, allerdings wüßte ich gerne ob es Leute gibt die morgen eine Maitour veranstallten wollen?   So ab 10 Uhr wenn ja dann meldet euch vielleicht kann man was ausmachen. Gruß Micha.



Hi Micha,

so Leute gibt's hier allerdings!!!!    Was machen die, die was weiter weg wohnen?   

guckst du hier:http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=1739    

Ciao
Dieter

P.S: Und ich bin sicher, die saufen nicht nur, sondern machen auch noch schw...ische Witze


----------



## M.Panzer (30. April 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Micha,
> 
> so Leute gibt's hier allerdings!!!!    Was machen die, die was weiter weg wohnen?
> 
> ...


Danke Dieter werde wenn ich es schaffe dann dabei sein weiß nur noch nischt was ich dann im Verpflegungsrucksack haben werde, sonst gibts ärger mit gewissen Leuten.


----------



## Ploughman (30. April 2004)

Hi Folks,

nachdem sich für den Samstag jetzt schon drei Saubolde gefunden haben        findet am Sonntag pünkktlich zu Kaffee und Kuchen die ultimative Ausnüchterungstour statt. Ex Tomburg! Einziges Thema: "wie schaffe ich 30000 HM in einer Woche ohne abzunippeln". Um eine massive Unterzuckerung zu vermeiden, können wir ja in der Pinte um die Ecke anschließend noch eins,zwei Glas Obergäriges oder Untergäriges zischen  .

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## blitzfitz (30. April 2004)

Dann kann ja nichts mehr schief gehen. Also, bis Sonntag, Männer.   

Ralf


----------



## Scottti (1. Mai 2004)

Hi Leute,

ohne Euch die Nase lang machen zu wollen, die Samstagtour war erste Sahne. Mal abgesehen von einem kleinen aber feinen Gewitterchen, welches sich partiell über uns entlud und sämtliche Wege in Bachläufe verwandelte. Doch schnell hatten wir uns an das flüssige Element gewöhnt und wußten es spaßbringend zu nutzen (Die Bilder werden nachgereicht).  
Wer hätte das gedacht? Hinter der Steinbachtalsperre war es wieder Staubtrocken.   

Also, bis zum nächsten mal!


----------



## Handlampe (2. Mai 2004)

Tach zusammen

Ich war ja gestern ein wenig auf Erkundungsfahrt rund um Gemünd. Tja... so ganz hab ich meine ausgearbeitete Tour nicht zu Ende bekommen, weil ich doch einige Male bessere Wege suchen musste- dann wieder Wege gesucht habe, die wohl auf der Karte existierten- im realen Leben aber nicht...
Am Ende hab ich mich dann total verfranst- bin nach Hellenthal runter und dann über den Radweg zurück nach Gemünd. Ich war wohl nicht mehr in der Lage- die Karte richtig zu lesen- lag wohl an der Blutarmut im Kopf.
Lag wohl auch daran, das ich ziemlich am Ende war: Dazu beigetragen haben z.B. solche Wege:






Diese ewig lange Waldschneise Richtung Monschau wird bestimmt der Ein oder Andere kennen. Ist eigentlich ein Hauptwanderweg des Eifelvereins- nur war nicht viel vom Weg zu erkennen- eigentlich war das nur Wiese- die hin und wieder von Wildschweinen umgepflügt worden ist- ziemlich tiefes Geläuf. Da bin ich dann mit einem Durchschnitt von ca 10 km/h langgeeiert- ganz schön ermüdent.

Trotzdem können wir die Tour nach diversen Verbesserungen mal zusammen fahren: Sehr schönes Ding. Gibt aber dann ne Ganztagestour: Ca. 80km- mind. 1600 hm


----------



## M.Panzer (3. Mai 2004)

Scottti schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> ohne Euch die Nase lang machen zu wollen, die Samstagtour war erste Sahne. Mal abgesehen von einem kleinen aber feinen Gewitterchen, welches sich partiell über uns entlud und sämtliche Wege in Bachläufe verwandelte. Doch schnell hatten wir uns an das flüssige Element gewöhnt und wußten es spaßbringend zu nutzen (Die Bilder werden nachgereicht).
> Wer hätte das gedacht? Hinter der Steinbachtalsperre war es wieder Staubtrocken.
> ...


 Ja muß sagen die Tour war echt klasse   bis auf die Regeneinlage. Dafür war die warme Bachdurchfahrt um so besser. Ich hoffe das Markus bald die Bilder hier reinstellt. Wir hatten echt eine mort´s Gaudi.   Bis dann, wenn alles gut geht radle ich schon übermorgen den Totnauberg rauf, euer Stant-beck Micha.


----------



## p_pipowitsch (4. Mai 2004)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Ja muß sagen die Tour war echt klasse   bis auf die Regeneinlage. Dafür war die warme Bachdurchfahrt um so besser. Ich hoffe das Markus bald die Bilder hier reinstellt. Wir hatten echt eine mort´s Gaudi.   Bis dann, wenn alles gut geht radle ich schon übermorgen den Totnauberg rauf, euer Stant-beck Micha.




Hallo Mädels, sorry für die Verspätung. Mich hat gestern der Virus heimgesucht. Zum Glück nur auf der Arbeit. Gut meine Hals kratzt auch schon wieder etwas, aber dieser Virus kann sich noch nicht ganz durchsetzen, und wäre auch keine Entschuldigung. Anbei der Link zu den Bilden von der doch sehr erfrischenden Mai-Tour

http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=10745. 

Werde mich nicht lange mit Bericht schreiben aufhalten, ihr wart ja dabei und die Bilder sprechen auch für sich. Immer wieder ein Vergnügen mit euch. Bis demnächst.


----------



## Handlampe (4. Mai 2004)

p_pipowitsch schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Mädels, sorry für die Verspätung. Mich hat gestern der Virus heimgesucht. Zum Glück nur auf der Arbeit. Gut meine Hals kratzt auch schon wieder etwas, aber dieser Virus kann sich noch nicht ganz durchsetzen, und wäre auch keine Entschuldigung. Anbei der Link zu den Bilden von der doch sehr erfrischenden Mai-Tour
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=10745.



Klasse Photos


----------



## blitzfitz (4. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute,

habt ihr eigentlich fuer den Feiertag im Mai (Vatertag, 20.05.) schon etwas vor?
Wie ware es mit einer laengeren Tour? Zur Auswahl stehen:

*(1) von Bingen nach Koblenz, ca. 100km, 2200 Hm*     mit dem Zug von Koblenz nach Bingen und mit dem Bike zurueck

*(2) Sauerland BikeArena Tour 33 "Brilon Trail Tour"*      55km, 1200 Hm

*(3) Sauerland BikeArena Tour 24 "Zaunkoenig Tour"*      65km, 1200 Hm

*(4) Sauerland BikeArena Tour 22 "Hochsauerland Hoehentour"*      102km, 1200 Hm

oder ganz heftig
*(5) Sauerland BikeArena Tour 25 "Rothirsch-Tour"*      130km, 3000 Hm

Lasst mal hoeren!!!

Ciao,
     Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ploughman (5. Mai 2004)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> habt ihr eigentlich fuer den Feiertag im Mai (Vatertag, 20.05.) schon etwas vor?
> Wie ware es mit einer laengeren Tour? Zur Auswahl stehen:
> ...



Hi Ralf,

ich will an Vatertag meine Viertagestour machen (siehe Thread), sonst sehr gerne. Die Karten von der Bike-Arena Sauerland hab ich auch, würde ich gerne mal hin. Wie sähe es denn Fronleichnam (10.Juni) aus ? Vielleicht zwei Touren mit 'ner Übernachtung  , damit sich die weite Anreise lohnt. Vielleicht gibt's ja auch ein paar Eingeborene als Scout?  

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## on any sunday (5. Mai 2004)

Hallo Tomburger,

bin mit heilen Knochen vom Endurofahren aus Kreta zurück, war seeehr geil.  

Im heimligen Deutschland muß ich mich mich wieder auf Pedalbetrieb umstellen, leider   

Habe für Samstag, 08.05., wieder eine kleine Tour durch Bergische geplant, schaust du hier.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Scottti (6. Mai 2004)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> habt ihr eigentlich fuer den Feiertag im Mai (Vatertag, 20.05.) schon etwas vor?
> Wie ware es mit einer laengeren Tour? Zur Auswahl stehen:
> ...



*Reduzieren wir die Auswahl doch mal auf diese beiden Varianten:*

*(1) von Bingen nach Koblenz, ca. 100km, 2200 Hm*     mit dem Zug von Koblenz nach Bingen und mit dem Bike zurueck

oder ganz heftig
*(2) Sauerland BikeArena Tour 25 "Rothirsch-Tour"*      130km, 3000 Hm

So, nun kann ich mich noch immer nicht entscheiden....  
Wer reduziert weiter??


----------



## Handlampe (7. Mai 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Tomburger,
> 
> bin mit heilen Knochen vom Endurofahren aus Kreta zurück, war seeehr geil.
> 
> ...



Hi Micha

Musst du mal bei Gelegenheit von erzählen. Auf so'n Endurourlaub hätt ich nämlich auch mal Lust.
Am Samstag bin ich leider nicht dabei, muss arbeiten- ausserdem hab ich meinen Taucheranzug, den man bei der Witterung wohl braucht, schon bei e-bay versteigert


----------



## Handlampe (7. Mai 2004)

AN ALLE TOMBURGER

Also, ich hab jetzt den Brückentag nach Vatertag doch frei bekommen, wir könnten also doch den kleinen Ausflug in die Alpen machen.
Mein Vorschlag wäre der Achensee, oder Garmisch. 

Lasst mal möglichst schnell hören ob ihr dabei seit und was für ein Ziel denn interessant für euch wäre, dann könnte man sich mal um eine Unterkunft kümmern


----------



## Scottti (8. Mai 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> AN ALLE TOMBURGER
> 
> Also, ich hab jetzt den Brückentag nach Vatertag doch frei bekommen, wir könnten also doch den kleinen Ausflug in die Alpen machen.
> Mein Vorschlag wäre der Achensee, oder Garmisch.
> ...



Dabei!!
Urlaub werde ich am Montag festnageln.
Wer fragt Sven?


----------



## Handlampe (8. Mai 2004)

*AUFRUF Nr.2 an alle TOMBURGER* 

Der Ingo (ehemaliger Chefinstructor vom Team Cologne    ) will am kommenden WE in den Bikepark nach Bischofsmais. 
Also, ich hätte da ziemlich arge Lust drauf, wie schaut's denn mit dem Rest vom Kern aus?


----------



## Handlampe (10. Mai 2004)

*Werkonntedennahnendasesimwaldmatschigistnachzweitagendauerregentour* 

Eigentlich gibt es zur gestrigen Tour nur zu Berichten, das es wieder die Entwicklung eines inovativen neuen Bike Parts gegeben hat:













*Den TT Mud-Tire 4.3*

Hier gibt es wieder einige Pluspunkte zu verteilen:

+ weiches Abrollverhalten
+ 100% aus natürlichen Stoffen gefertigt.
+ extrem hohes Gewicht, daher keine Probleme mehr bei extrem steilen Anstiegen mit einem aufsteigenden Vorderrad (das Rad klebt förmlich am Boden)
+ bei Nichtgebrauch, wie z.B. beim Befahren von Asphaltstrassen, verkleinert sich der Reifen durch Abwurf überflüssigen Materials AUTOMATISCH

   

Die restlichen Photos zur Tour gibt es in meinem Photoalbum


----------



## on any sunday (10. Mai 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> *Werkonntedennahnendasesimwaldmatschigistnachzweitagendauerregentour*
> 
> Eigentlich gibt es zur gestrigen Tour nur zu Berichten, das es wieder die Entwicklung eines inovativen neuen Bike Parts gegeben hat:
> 
> ...





Was der gute Herr Handlampe natürlich vergessen hat zu erwähnen: Wo kann man diese tollen Reifen beziehen?  

Bei Bedarf könnte ich die Bezugsquelle Dank meiner GPS Aufzeichnung nachliefern. Ist allerdings ein Feld-, Wald- und Wiesenhändler und kann nur an feuchten Tagen liefern.  

Ansonsten war es wieder eine sehr erquickliche Runde, allerdings sollte man bei dem Altersdurchschnitt den Einsatz einer jüngeren, (lern)willigen Krankenschwester für die nächsten Touren ins Auge fassen.   Man weiss ja nie, was älteren Männern so alles im Wald passieren kann.

Mein persönliches Highlight war allerdings der Kellner bei der Labung an der Steinbachtalsperre. Ok, der Tisch war etwas schmudelig, die Leute, die sich um diesen Tisch scharrten, hätten aber eindeutig mehr einer Reinigung bedurft.   

bis denne

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rotwildjünger (10. Mai 2004)

War wie (bisher) immer eine schöne Schlammtour   

Möchte in der großen Runde den Punkt Sommergrillspass mit TT
aufwerfen.
Wir haben gestern als ersten ~Termin Mitte Juli angedacht.
In Frage kommt Samstag der 10.7.  als möglicher Termin. 

Wie sieht es aus, wer kann zu diesem Zeitpunkt und hat Lust auf Bike&Beer ?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Enrgy (11. Mai 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> *AUFRUF Nr.2 an alle TOMBURGER*
> 
> Der Ingo (ehemaliger Chefinstructor vom Team Cologne    ) will am kommenden WE in den Bikepark nach Bischofsmais.
> Also, ich hätte da ziemlich arge Lust drauf, wie schaut's denn mit dem Rest vom Kern aus?




By the way, hab dazu grad folgende Signatur gefunden:  

Zitat von bluehotel
die bikeparks sind nämlich nichts weiteres als ein puff. man fährt da hin, um ohne liebe abzuspritzen. kein langes vorspiel, keine erarbeiten - nur geld für die liftkarte und dann ballern.


----------



## Ploughman (11. Mai 2004)

rotwildjünger schrieb:
			
		

> War wie (bisher) immer eine schöne Schlammtour
> 
> Möchte in der großen Runde den Punkt Sommergrillspass mit TT
> aufwerfen.
> ...


Tach,

mir passt der 10. Juli gut  .  Da sollte es auch was warm sein und wenn's wider erwarten wieder schön schlammig ist, gehen wir halt mit dem Bike auf Forellenjagd in der Ahr  !

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rotwildjünger (13. Mai 2004)

Ist ja nix mehr los hier !?!

Wohl alle unterm Regenschirm...   

Ist eine Tour für dieses WE vorgesehen ?

Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## Ploughman (13. Mai 2004)

rotwildjünger schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja nix mehr los hier !?!
> 
> Wohl alle unterm Regenschirm...
> 
> ...


Hi Michael,

von wegen Regenschirm. Pünktlich um 17:00 hat es in Köln angefangen in Strömen zu pissen und das hatte sich bis 17:30, als ich mich entschloss von der Maloche nach Erftstadt zurück zu strampeln, so richtig stabilisiert  - 'ne Stunde Regenfahrt hat doch was  . Ansonsten habe ich heute alle drei Etappenstops meiner Vatertagstour festgemacht, aber zu Pfingsten stehe ich wieder zur Verfügung.    Prahlmodus ein: Habe heute nämlich durch 'ne "Fehllieferung" meinen Federweg vorne von 63mm auf 120mm nahezu verdoppelt! Prahlmodus aus:    
*******  (Sternchen wurden automatisch vom System für Verdauungsrückstand gesetzt  ), habe jetzt ja keine Ausrede mehr...

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Handlampe (14. Mai 2004)

rotwildjünger schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja nix mehr los hier !?!
> 
> Wohl alle unterm Regenschirm...
> 
> ...



Hatte mal angedacht, am Samstag an der Wehebachtalsperre zu fahren. Ist zwar ne ziemliche Anfahrt, aber ich würd mal gerne was Neues fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backloop (14. Mai 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> *AUFRUF Nr.2 an alle TOMBURGER*
> 
> Der Ingo (ehemaliger Chefinstructor vom Team Cologne    ) will am kommenden WE in den Bikepark nach Bischofsmais.
> Also, ich hätte da ziemlich arge Lust drauf, wie schaut's denn mit dem Rest vom Kern aus?



Hallo Tomburger,
wäre am Brückentagswochenende gerne als "Gastfahrer" dabei. Verspreche auch mich zu benehmen und meine Reifen nicht mehr arg so schmutzig zu fahren  
Gruß Thomas
P.S. Daywalker, wir sollten die angedachte Luxemburg Tour mal beschnacken


----------



## blitzfitz (14. Mai 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte mal angedacht, am Samstag an der Wehebachtalsperre zu fahren. Ist zwar ne ziemliche Anfahrt, aber ich würd mal gerne was Neues fahren.



Hi Uwe,

erzaehl mal, wie's war. Ich kann leider nicht mit, sondern muss zum Kinderflohmarkt.    Danach bleibt dann nur Zeit fuer eine kleinere Runde ins Wiedtal.

Ciao,
      Ralf


----------



## Scottti (14. Mai 2004)

rotwildjünger schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja nix mehr los hier !?!
> 
> Wohl alle unterm Regenschirm...
> 
> ...



Besser spät als nie,... nunja, *Lastminutebiking* *TT* am Samstag 14.30 Uhr!!

Wenn weg, dann weg!


----------



## rotwildjünger (15. Mai 2004)

@Scotti

da hab ich dann heute wohl was verpasst.....  

Die einsame Ausdauerrunde war aber auch nicht schlecht.

@Uwe

konntest Du bereits checken ob der Grillplatz noch frei ist ?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Handlampe (15. Mai 2004)

Hier möchte ich mal in loser Reihenfolge die Mitglieder vom Team Tomburg vorstellen:

1. *Oli "mir nach Männer" Jaschob*

Gründungsmitglied und Eifelkenner bei dem berüchtigten Test, den jede Federgabel überstehen muss... ist dieser Test ersteinmal überstanden, dann kann keine Rüttelpiste und kein Testlabor dieser Erde diese Gabel noch schocken


*DER OLI-TEST*


----------



## Enrgy (15. Mai 2004)

Wie gut, daß er (der Besitzer, wars Backloop?) das Bike wieder zurückgegeben hat!!

Hey, dann sind die Bilder von unserer Ahrtour endlich entwickelt! Sag mal bei Zeiten, wo du sie abgelegt hast, zwecks räuberischem Daunlot...


----------



## M.Panzer (16. Mai 2004)

Hallo TT   ich bin wieder da aus dem verscheiten Schwrzwald, konnt leider kaum etwas fahren      freue mich um so mehr auf die nächste Tour mit euch Grauß Stunt-beck !


----------



## blitzfitz (16. Mai 2004)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo TT   ich bin wieder da aus dem verscheiten Schwrzwald, konnt leider kaum etwas fahren      freue mich um so mehr auf die nächste Tour mit euch Grauß Stunt-beck !



Hi Micha,

Beitrag um 01:49! Da offenbaren sich ja dramatische Entzugserscheinungen.   

Ralf


----------



## rotwildjünger (16. Mai 2004)

@Micha
...war aber bestimmt trotzdem ein schöner Urlaub   

By the way, befindet sich seit 2 Wochen ein schwarzer Fox-Handschuh
in Deinem Besitz ?

Der Punkt Sommer-Grillparty wurde bei der letzten Tour positiv aufgenommen, aber irgendwie kommt das Thema nicht in Schwung   

Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## Handlampe (16. Mai 2004)

rotwildjünger schrieb:
			
		

> Der Punkt Sommer-Grillparty wurde bei der letzten Tour positiv aufgenommen, aber irgendwie kommt das Thema nicht in Schwung
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Michael



Sorry, bin bis jetzt noch nicht dazu gekommen... erstmal gibts bei uns ja auch noch ein wenig für das kommende lange WE zu organisieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rotwildjünger (16. Mai 2004)

@ Uwe

Du warst doch garnicht angesprochen, war mehr ein genereller Rundumschlag   

Ich hoffe Ihr hattet alle ein tolles WE (nicht nur zum biken)...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## rpo35 (16. Mai 2004)

Nabend zusammen,

@Uwe: Will Deinen Kumpelz hier das Highlight nicht vorenthalten; war mir klar das mir sowas blüht, wenn Du dabei bist...  
Angehängt noch 3 Bilder von meinem Rückweg; ich hatte noch richtig Spaß mit mir alleine...  






Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## M.Panzer (16. Mai 2004)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Micha,
> 
> Beitrag um 01:49! Da offenbaren sich ja dramatische Entzugserscheinungen.
> 
> Ralf



Das kann ich dir sagen ich habe schon rote Pusteln auf dem Rücken. Ich denke aber wir sollten mal mit ein par Jungs vom TT nach Todtnau fahren wäre ne´super Sache. Wer fährt denn am Mittwoch bei der Veierabendrunde mit oder findet die diese Woche nicht statt?


----------



## M.Panzer (16. Mai 2004)

rotwildjünger schrieb:
			
		

> @Micha
> ...war aber bestimmt trotzdem ein schöner Urlaub
> 
> By the way, befindet sich seit 2 Wochen ein schwarzer Fox-Handschuh
> ...



Hallo Micha leider war der Urlaub nicht wie erwartet und deshalb auch nicht so toll. Einen Handschuh habe ich auch nicht gefunden. Und bei der Grillparty muß ich wohl auch absagen, da ich am 10.07. den Erbeskopf mitfahre und abends dann zu meiner schwangeren Frau will. Eine Woche vorher wäre für mich besser für meine Holde weiß ich noch nicht. Gruß Micha.


----------



## blitzfitz (16. Mai 2004)

Hi Allerseits,

falls doch noch jemand am kommenden Donnerstag hier sein sollte und nicht in Richtung Sueden verschwunden ist, wie waere es mit einer schoenen Tour am Rhein: http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=1806 (Rheinhoehenweg von Bingen nach Koblenz   )

Bisschen laenger, bisschen hoeher, bisschen weiter. Wird bestimmt wieder lustig.   

Ciao,
     Ralf


----------



## M.Panzer (17. Mai 2004)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Allerseits,
> 
> falls doch noch jemand am kommenden Donnerstag hier sein sollte und nicht in Richtung Sueden verschwunden ist, wie waere es mit einer schoenen Tour am Rhein: http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=1806 (Rheinhoehenweg von Bingen nach Koblenz   )
> 
> ...



Hallo Ralf danke für den Link, ich arbeite noch dran das ich am Donnerstag mit kann. Aber es sieht gut aus ich denke ich werde meine Holde überreden können. Und da du mich ja so nett überredet hast bleibt mir ja nichts anderes übrig oder? Wie sieht es denn mit dem Erbeskopf aus sollen wir da zusammen fahren? Also ich hoffe bis Donnerstag Gruß Micha.


----------



## Handlampe (17. Mai 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> @Uwe: Will Deinen Kumpelz hier das Highlight nicht vorenthalten; war mir klar das mir sowas blüht, wenn Du dabei bist...
> Angehängt noch 3 Bilder von meinem Rückweg; ich hatte noch richtig Spaß mit mir alleine...
> ...



Hi Ralph

Bei deinen angehängten Bildern sind aba noch ein paar leckere kleine Wegelchen dabei, da komm ich gerne noch mal zu Besuch bei euch vorbei. Will hoffen, das dann noch ein paar mehr vom TT dabei sind


----------



## rpo35 (17. Mai 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ralph
> 
> Bei deinen angehängten Bildern sind aba noch ein paar leckere kleine Wegelchen dabei, da komm ich gerne noch mal zu Besuch bei euch vorbei. Will hoffen, das dann noch ein paar mehr vom TT dabei sind



Tja, das ist der berüchtigte Wagemanntrail von Vicht Richtung Zweifall und von da an alles am Vichtbach entlang. Das solltest du erlebt haben...  

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Hatte vom "Hören/sagen" her vermutet, Du bist total verrückt...aber verrückter als ich bist Du eigentlcih garnicht...


----------



## Handlampe (17. Mai 2004)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Allerseits,
> 
> falls doch noch jemand am kommenden Donnerstag hier sein sollte und nicht in Richtung Sueden verschwunden ist, wie waere es mit einer schoenen Tour am Rhein: http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=1806 (Rheinhoehenweg von Bingen nach Koblenz   )
> 
> ...



Tach Herr Doktor

Was ihr vorhabt, hört sich ja sehr interessant an. Dann mach mal schön den Testfahrer... und wenn es wiederholungswürdig war ... bin ich beim nächsten Mal dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (17. Mai 2004)

Hallo Team Tomburg,

da die Tomburg wohl ein guter Ausgangspunkt ist und auch gut erreichbar ist, wäre ich Euch dankbar, wenn Ihr mir mal ein paar Tips für eine Tour in Eurem Gebiet geben Könntet. Da ich mich langsam in das Gebiet herantasten möchten, sind halbwegs normale Waldwege ideal.

Wenn Ihr mir ein paar Anhaltspunkte geben könntet, würde mir schon reichen (z.B. welche Strecken ich mal  zum Einstieg fahren sollte). Irgendwie bekomme ich die Sache auf meinen Karten schon zusammengebastelt. Wenn Ihr fertige Touren haben solltet, wäre natürlich optimal. Wenn die dann noch als OVL-Datei verfügbar wären, am aller optimalsten.

Wie ich bereits beim den Freunden aus der Ecke Wehebachtalsperre/Hürtgenwald gelernt habe, frage ich natürlich ganz höflich um Wegerecht, wenn ich in das Königreich anderer Biker eindringen möchte.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Ploughman (18. Mai 2004)

Hi Folks,

da sausen die Tomburger ja in alle Himmelsrichtungen los! Na ja, ich ja "nur"   auf der Strasse, hier meine geplante Tour:

Erftstadt - Schwarzer Mann - Waxweiler (Nähe Bitburg)
Waxweiler - Hunsrück - Kirn (im Nahetal)
Kirn - Soonwald - Bad Breisig (in der schönsten Gegend der Erde, wie's heißt)
Bad Breisig - Tomburg - Erftstadt

Hotels habe ich schon gebucht, MUSS also fahren   und hoffe mal auf anhaltende Trockenheit. Ich sehe das konditionell mal als eine Art Qualifikationsfahrt für den von BlitzFitz Ralf geplanten Alpencross...

Viel Spaß an alle und schont eure Bremsbeläge  
Dieter


----------



## M.Panzer (18. Mai 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Folks,
> 
> da sausen die Tomburger ja in alle Himmelsrichtungen los! Na ja, ich ja "nur"   auf der Strasse, hier meine geplante Tour:
> 
> ...


Na dann mal viel Spass Dieter, ich werde bei Ralf mit auf den Zug aufspringen mal sehen wie die Vatertagstour wird. Gruß Micha.


----------



## blitzfitz (18. Mai 2004)

Photos von der Vatertagstour demnaechst in diesem Kino.   

Ralf

P.S. Es sind noch Plaetze fuer Donnerstag frei! Wir nehmen auch werdende oder Noch-Nicht-Vaeter mit.


----------



## Handlampe (19. Mai 2004)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Ralf
> 
> P.S. Es sind noch Plaetze fuer Donnerstag frei! Wir nehmen auch werdende oder Noch-Nicht-Vaeter mit.



Wir haben unseren kleinen Ausflug Richtung Alpen gecancelt. Nach den grausigen Wetteraussichten mit Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt haben wir dann doch nicht den Nerv auf ein kleines Schneeintermezzo, so wie du es hattest.

Wir würden uns also gerne bei dir anschliessen.


----------



## blitzfitz (19. Mai 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben unseren kleinen Ausflug Richtung Alpen gecancelt. Nach den grausigen Wetteraussichten mit Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt haben wir dann doch nicht den Nerv auf ein kleines Schneeintermezzo, so wie du es hattest.
> 
> Wir würden uns also gerne bei dir anschliessen.



So seid alle mit offenen Armen willkommen!

Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## williwipfel (20. Mai 2004)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Photos von der Vatertagstour demnaechst in diesem Kino.
> 
> Ralf
> 
> P.S. Es sind noch Plaetze fuer Donnerstag frei! Wir nehmen auch werdende oder Noch-Nicht-Vaeter mit.



Hallo Leute,
da habt Ihr heute sicherlich einen RiesenSpass gehabt bei dem Wetter. Ich musste leider aus "gesundheitlichen Gründen"  fernbleiben. Ehrlich, der Wille war da, aber ich bin erst heute früh um 7 von einem Junggesellenabschied gekommen  und da waren schon die 20 Höhenmeter in die Wohnung eine Herausforderung  

Ich freue michs chon auf die Fotos!
Gruss
Tino


----------



## M.Panzer (21. Mai 2004)

williwipfel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> da habt Ihr heute sicherlich einen RiesenSpass gehabt bei dem Wetter. Ich musste leider aus "gesundheitlichen Gründen"  fernbleiben. Ehrlich, der Wille war da, aber ich bin erst heute früh um 7 von einem Junggesellenabschied gekommen  und da waren schon die 20 Höhenmeter in die Wohnung eine Herausforderung
> 
> Ich freue michs chon auf die Fotos!
> ...


Du sagst es wir hatten einen Riesen Spass. Die Bilder leifer Uwe und Ralf bestimmt gerne nach. Und eins hatte glaube ich jeder nämlich einen Sonnenbrand, stimmt´s Jung´s. Aber ich denke das TT hat sich wieder von seiner besten Seite gezeigt. Gruß Micha.


----------



## blitzfitz (21. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute,

was macht der Muskelkater? Am Ende sind ja doch ein paar Höhenmeter zusammengekommen.   

Mal abgesehen von ein paar "leichten" Schiebepassagen, die den Spassfaktor kurzfristig etwas absinken liessen, fand ich die Tour einfach super.

Und hier sind die HIGHLIGHTS:





Nein, das ist nicht meine Herzfrequenzkurve, sondern das Höhenprofil.





Am Anfang waren alle noch ziemlich entspannt.





Vorsicht, da kommt das Team!





Mit diesem Dorn im Mantel hat Uwe wirklich den Vogel abgeschossen.





Tja, den einen oder anderen Trail mussten wir einfach hochfahren.   





Ohne Worte.





Ein Bett aus Gras mag ja schön weich sein, aber müssen es unbedingt Brennesseln sein, Helmut???   





So ein Feuerwehrfest als Raststation ist doch was Feines.   

Alle anderen Fotos findet ihr hier in meiner Galerie (http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showga...10&[email protected]&password=).

Bis zum nächsten Mal,
                             Ralf


----------



## Scottti (21. Mai 2004)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> was macht der Muskelkater? Am Ende sind ja doch ein paar Höhenmeter zusammengekommen.
> 
> ...



Schön war's!   

Trotz wundem Hintern und verbrannter Haut kribbelt es schon wieder in den Beinen.

Tja, was soll man machen als abhängiger?  .....ach, äh, mhh,..bin radeln!...


----------



## M.Panzer (21. Mai 2004)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> was macht der Muskelkater? Am Ende sind ja doch ein paar Höhenmeter zusammengekommen.
> 
> ...


Muskelkater? Was für´n Kater? Klasse Fotos Ralf, ich glaube werde morgen wieder radeln müssen diesmal allerdings mit dem RR da das MTB zur Zeit nicht zur Verfügung steht. Ob Straße oder Schotter der nächste Berg kommt bestimmt! Bis dann Micha.


----------



## Handlampe (22. Mai 2004)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Muskelkater? Was für´n Kater? Klasse Fotos Ralf, ich glaube werde morgen wieder radeln müssen diesmal allerdings mit dem RR da das MTB zur Zeit nicht zur Verfügung steht. Ob Straße oder Schotter der nächste Berg kommt bestimmt! Bis dann Micha.



Hi Micha

Tu mir bitte den gefallen, wenn du zitierst....lösch bitte vorher die Bilder aus den Zitaten.... sonst schau ich mir die Bilder immer zweimal an...


----------



## Handlampe (22. Mai 2004)

Tja, kann mich unserem Guide Ralf nur anschliessen: Eine SPITZENTOUR
Herrliche Landschaften, tolle Aussichten, feine Trails, satt Höhenmeter... die perfekte Biketour.

Hier mal ein Dankeschön an unseren Guide, hier im Bild an der Spitze seiner Schäfchen zu sehen:






alle haben zu dir aufgeschaut:






wie du uns souverän auch schon mal in die Irre geleitet hast  

Immer wieder gab es phantastische Trails direkt über dem Rhein, wie hier z.B. mit Thomas vor der Pfalz bei Kaub






... oder Markus auf dem Weg ins Nichts???... nicht ganz, es ging nur wieder mal hinunter auf wildem Trail zum Väterchen Rhein.






Auch blieb wieder Zeit, für neue Trends zu setzen: 
Nach den letzten Trends: Street-Biking und Dirt-Biking folgt nun der ultimative neue Kick für alle MTB- Junkies:

*KORN- BIKING* 






Dann auch nochmal zu erwähnen: Das extra für uns ausgerichtete Feuerwehrfest inc. Feuerwehrchor: Die lallenden Spritzer e.V. 





 Darauf bleibt mir nur zu sagen: Ejal....wat och paasseet....FEUERWEHR

Danach ging es wieder in die Höhen, entlang des Rheines, am Ende dann auch mit herrlicher Abendstimmung, wenige Kilometer vor Braubach. Hier im Bild zu sehen (oder auch nicht zu sehen) der Kern des Teams Tomburg:






Von Braubach ging es dann wegen allmählichen Verlust des Tageslichtes am Rhein entlang zurück nach Koblenz und von da teilweise mit der Bahn, teilweise mit dem Auto, nach einem herrlichen MTB-Tag, zurück in die Heimat

Alle Bilder gibts natürlich wieder bei mir im Album


----------



## Ploughman (23. Mai 2004)

Hi Folks,

aber so blieb ich halt im Linksrheinischen. Und ab ging die Tour! Am Donnerstag bei herrlichem Sonnenschein ging's über Kall Richtung Schwarzer Mann. Fein, dass sich hinter Kall ein lieber bekannter, das "knackende Tretlager" zu uns gesellte. Egal, nach 125 Km und 5 1/2h Fahrzeit war Waxweiler erreicht. Am nächsten Tag der bange Blickzum Fenster: doch siehe, Sonnenschein. Nun hieß es von der Prym an die Nims an die Kyll an die Mosel an die Nahe: Prima, mit kurzem Trikot und kurzer Hose los und nach 300 m ging's gleich in die Wand: 10% sind immer richtig. Oben angekommen, ganz schnell lange Hose, langes Trikot und alle Unterhemden angezogen...brrrrr  ! Na ja, bis zur Mosel ging's mal hoch mal runter (und zwar richtig satt), und auch die in Kyllburg nachgezogenen Achsschrauben wollten das Knacken nicht vertreiben, egal.

Über die Mosel drüber, verlief die Fahrt für die nächsten 1 1/2h erstmal ohne Höhenverlust. Dann ging's bergab ... bis der finale Anstieg kam. Was findet Stuntbeck M. Panzer am Erbeskopf so dolle????  Die Gegend ist kalt, windig, menschenfeindlich und steil. Vor lauter Bäumen hab' ich nicht mal den Wald gesehen, also auch landschaftlich *******...  ...ganz zu schweigen davon, dass sie ihre Eigenschaften auch auf die Eingeborenen vererbt hat  !

Tja, von der Nahe ging's dann wieder ohne Umwge mit gewohntem Steigungsfaktor auf die Hunsrückhöhenstrasse. Obwohl ich schon wirklich warm gekleidet war, hab ich mir auf 500m Höhe dann doch meine Regenjacke zusätzlich übergezogen...zurück an der Mosel, fuhr ich dann mit kurzen Hosen weiter.

An diesem und am folgendem Tag blieb mir eine Antwort verwehrt: "warum ist's am Rhein so schön?". Die Verkehrsdichte auf den obligatorischen Radwegen war aufgrund "postiver" Witterungseinflüsse ja eher gering, aber es ist trotzdem ausgesprochen bescheiden zu fahren.

Na ja, am Sonntag dann der Tomburg bei der Vorbeifahrt den Gruß entrichtet.

Die Etappen: Erftstadt - Waxweiler 125 km
Waxweiler - Kirn 135 Km
Kirn - Bad Breisig 143 Km
Bad Breisig - Erftstadt ca 75 km (Batterie hat sich verabschiedet).

Ich hasse es, bei Sch%%&&%&-Kälte und Gegenwind zu fahren!!!    

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## p_pipowitsch (25. Mai 2004)

Auch noch mal herzlichen Dank an den Guide und alle Anderen. Es war mir eine Freunde und ein riesen Spaß. Wie sagte einst ein weiser Wortakrobat auf Mallorca eine sehr homogene Gruppe. Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen außer ein Hoch auf "unsere Feuerwehr".  
Bis demnächst


----------



## Handlampe (27. Mai 2004)

Hab ein wenig an einem Logo für das Team Tomburg gebastelt. Schreibt doch mal, ob das OK ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (27. Mai 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ein wenig an einem Logo für das Team Tomburg gebastelt. Schreibt doch mal, ob das OK ist.



Hi Uwe,

wie kommst Du nur auf dieses Motiv? Hat der Anstieg von St. Goarshausen auf unserer Vatertagstour einen derartig tiefen Eindruck hinterlassen??

Bis dann,
          Ralf

P.S. Ick find et joot.


----------



## XCRacer (28. Mai 2004)

Was haltet ihr davon  ?


----------



## Handlampe (31. Mai 2004)

*Team Tomburg in der Vulkaneifel*

Eine kleine Deligation des TT ( Thomas, Oli, Helmut und ich) machte sich am Pfingstsonntag auf Richtung Daun. 







Start war das Gemünder Maar, Einigen noch gut bekannt vom Vulkan-Bike-Marathon - von hier ging es nämlich dann hoch über die Skipiste auf heftiger Rampe zum Dronketurm.

Weiter ging es über den Lieser Wanderpfad nach Manderscheid







Bei den beiden Burgen in Manderscheid gab es dann einen feinen Trail wieder hinunter zum Liesertal 






...bevor es dann auf der anderen Seite wieder hoch zum Aussichtspunkt Belvedere ging






Die Verbindungswege zu den nächsten Maaren (Holzmaar und Pulvermaar) waren dann weniger spektakulär, leider auch mit einigen Asphaltpassagen, aber immer wieder mit sehr schönen Landschaften. 






Als Highlight gab es dann den Ritt auf dem Kraterrand des Pulvermaares






Leider wurde langsam das Wetter schlechter hin und wieder gab es leichte Schauer und die Temperaturen sanken. Die Stimmung war dann auch ziemlich unten, als wir uns hinter Steinigen ziemlich verfranst haben... aber Moment...eigentlich waren wir richtig, nur standen wir plötzlich vor einer Autobahn, die in meiner Karte noch garnicht existierte. Tja, sollte mir doch mal überlegen neues Kartenmaterial zu besorgen, alleine schon aus Gewichtsersparniss, weil ja meine Karten noch auf Stein gemeißelt sind   

Am Ende gab es dann aber noch ein paar nette Abfahrten, entlang der Maare, allesamt Streckenteile des Marathons

Hier im Bild die Abfahrt vom Weinfelder Maar


----------



## Daywalker74 (31. Mai 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ein wenig an einem Logo für das Team Tomburg gebastelt. Schreibt doch mal, ob das OK ist.



Nabend Bruda!!

Na, das sieht ja wirklich super aus!! Das passt genau zur Truppe!!

Bis denne mal!!


----------



## M.Panzer (1. Juni 2004)

Hallo Uwe hast ja schöne Bilder gemacht von der Pfingstausfahrt aber für RR waren das recht dicke Reifen. Das Logo sieht gut aus macht was her, Glückwunsch hast ja künstleriches Talent. Wie siehts aus sieht man sich morgen im 7Geb. Gruß Micha.


----------



## Ploughman (2. Juni 2004)

Hi Folks,

wie sähe es am Wochenende denn mal mit 100% Asphalt, Slicks und 30er statt 15er Schnitt aus? Wetteronline meldet ja trocken und sonnig. Treffpunkt irgendwo zwischen Weilerswist und Meckenheim? Wenn ich einen Mitstreiter finde, würde ich den Termin auch posten...

Gruß
Ploughman


----------



## Manfred (2. Juni 2004)

Geiles Logo gefällt mi gut,
will am Samstag nach Daun ,eure Tour so ähnlich fahren. Von Daun der Lieser entlang bis Wittlich und dann die still gelegte Bahnstrecke nach Daun zurück rollen.
Wenn einer Interesse hat dann meldet euch.
Gruß 
Manfred


----------



## Ploughman (2. Juni 2004)

Manfred schrieb:
			
		

> Geiles Logo gefällt mi gut,
> will am Samstag nach Daun ,eure Tour so ähnlich fahren. Von Daun der Lieser entlang bis Wittlich und dann die still gelegte Bahnstrecke nach Daun zurück rollen.
> Wenn einer Interesse hat dann meldet euch.
> Gruß
> Manfred


Hi Manfred,

kleiner Hinweis: von Wittlich nach Daun isses nicht ganz so "rollig", ohne Kurbelbetätigung geht da nichts. Wenn ich die Strecke (war da auch mal, aber nicht mit MTB) recht in Erinnerung habe, zieht's da stellenweise leicht an.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Handlampe (2. Juni 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Folks,
> 
> wie sähe es am Wochenende denn mal mit 100% Asphalt, Slicks und 30er statt 15er Schnitt aus? Wetteronline meldet ja trocken und sonnig. Treffpunkt irgendwo zwischen Weilerswist und Meckenheim? Wenn ich einen Mitstreiter finde, würde ich den Termin auch posten...
> 
> ...



Hi Dieter

Am Samstag haben wir ne Einladung zum biken im Bergischen. 
Sonntag weiß ich noch nicht so genau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (2. Juni 2004)

Nabend edle Ritter der Tomburg   

Nachdem ich die KTM Adventure artgerecht durch Europa getrieben habe; Startpunkt war komischerweise ganz in der Nähe der Tomburg , steht mir der Sinn wieder nach körperlicher Ertüchtigung. Habe deshalb zwei Termine für dieses Wochenende eingetragen, Eifel und Bergisch Land 

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## nifnaf (2. Juni 2004)

Schönen Abend Tomburger,

guckt mal was ich hier gefunden habe:

http://www.petefagerlin.com/panoramas.htm 

Echt starke Videos und ein paar nette Bilder, aber ohne DSl geht nix die Videos sind alle >20 MB!

Hinweis für Uwe: Ich glaube es wird jetzt Zeit, dass Du dir eine Handycam für Eure Touren besorgst.     

Gruß

Achim aus Neuwied


----------



## Handlampe (3. Juni 2004)

Nächste Woche gibts ja wieder einen kostenlosen Feiertag. 
Nachdem die letzte Streckentour auf dem Rheinhöhenweg doch ziemlich genial war, hätt ich dann auch mal einen Vorschlag für den kommenden Donnerstag:

Der Jakobsweg von Bonn nach Moselkern bzw. umgekehrt.

Wir haben dieses Unternehmen bereits letztes Jahr probiert: 






Wir sind mit dem Zug nach Moselkern und dann zurück durch das Elzbachtal über Monreal und Mayen. Leider sind wir nur bis Mayen gekommen, sind dann zurück zum Rhein und in Brohl...glaub ich, wieder mit dem Zug zurück. 
Uns ist einfach die Zeit weggelaufen... wir hatten eine GROSSE Panne und ab Monreal kein Kartenmaterial mehr, weswegen wir uns einige Male verfranst haben. Diesen Mangel habe ich zumindest mal jetzt beseitigt, sodas man das Ganze nocheinmal starten könnte. 
Vielleicht wäre diesmal auch die andere Richtung interessant, also von Bonn aus starten und dann mit der Bahn zurück...

Eins kann man auf jeden Fall sagen: Die Tour ist nicht ganz einfach, vor allen Dingen das Elzbachtal hat es in sich.... zwar landschaftlich und fahrtechnich ein absolutes Schmankerl, aber es kostet richtig Körner... weil es immer wieder auf und ab geht.

Die Streckenlänge dürfte so ca. 100 km sein, von Höhenmetern will ich jetzt hier lieber nicht sprechen   

Auf jeden Fall dürfte die Tour ein ganz besonderes Zuckerstück werden. 

So, schreibt doch bitte mal, ob an der ganzen Geschichte Interesse besteht


----------



## Manfred (3. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
die Tour Jakobswag ist erste Sahne, bin die Tour in den letzten Jahren drei- viermal gefahren, von Villip bis Moselkern. Etwa 110 Km und 2000Hm. Bis Mayen sind viele Hammeranstiege (Ahrtal, Ölbrück, Maria Laach, Ettringen, Mayen) danach an der Elz ist dies eine geile Tour, aber nach den ersten 75Km und 1500 Hm ist man schon sehr angeschlagen und dann ist das Elzbachtal sau schwer, aber für MTB einfach genial. Die Tour ist mit den schwarzen Dreieck recht gut gekennzeichnet, aber bei den ersten mal hab ich hinter Moreal den Einstieg verpasst. Wenn man aufpasst braucht man nicht umbedingt eine Karte. Für die komplette Tour muß man aber so 8 Stunden rechnen, weil durch die Anstiege und die Singletrail das Durchschnittempo nicht hoch sind. Wünsche Euch viel Spaß.
Gruß Manfred

P.S. Startet die Tour vielleicht in Burgbrohl, dann zu Maria Laach hoch und dann weiter den Jakobsweg, dann hat ihr schon einpaar Stunden und Kilometer gespart und mit der Bahn kommt ihr zum Ausgangspunkt wieder zurück.


----------



## M.Panzer (3. Juni 2004)

Hallo Uwe ich würde gerne mitfahrn, aber ich muß leider zur Zeit und auch am Donnersteg recht viel arbeiten. Außerdem habe ich so meine Zweifel das ihr diesmal durchkommt das wäre das erste mal oder. Trotz alle dem viel Spaß bin echt traurig das ich nicht mit kann. Aber auch dieser Tag wird kommen, das wir mal wieder zusammen fahrn  (der Winter ist nicht mehr weit). 

Ps.: Rotwildjünger gibts dich auch noch melde dich mal, hab da so eine Idee die wir mal besprechen sollten.

Gruß Stunt-beck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ploughman (3. Juni 2004)

Hi Uwe,

hast du als großer Stratege denn schon mal nach Abfahr/Ankunftszeiten geschaut? Bezüglich der Strecke vertraue ich (wie üblich) blind. Hab zu Pfingsten ja mit Sicherheit vierstellige Höhenmeter (mit 2stelliger Prozentzahl Steigung) gemacht ohne "1" als erste Zifffer und ne "kleine" technische Aufrüstung an meinem Bike  gemachtPrahlmodus aus . Wäre also Mitfahrkandidat, wenn's mit der An/Abreise halbwegs klappt.

Ciao
Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (3. Juni 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Nächste Woche gibts ja wieder einen kostenlosen Feiertag.
> Nachdem die letzte Streckentour auf dem Rheinhöhenweg doch ziemlich genial war, hätt ich dann auch mal einen Vorschlag für den kommenden Donnerstag:
> 
> Der Jakobsweg von Bonn nach Moselkern bzw. umgekehrt.
> ...



Hallo Uwe,

das sieht doch sehr lecker aus, ich glaub, ich nehme ein Stück und werde zum Mitesser.  Nur, wo bekomme ich das Teamtrikot?  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## blitzfitz (3. Juni 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Nur, wo bekomme ich das Teamtrikot?



Ich auch ein Teamtrikot haben wollen.   

Ich bin dabei, muss nur noch meine Familie ueberzeugen, was ein bisschen schwierig werden koennte.

Bis dann,
           Ralf


----------



## rotwildjünger (4. Juni 2004)

@Stunt-Becka
Hi, alles ok bei Dir ? Worum geht's ?

@Uwe
Bin für Donnerstag leider schon verplant (oder zum Glück ?  )
RiesengrillpartyTT: wie geht es weiter ?

Morgen geht's nach Burscheid, ich hoffe es wird genauso klasse wie bei dem letzten Mal.

Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## M.Panzer (5. Juni 2004)

rotwildjünger schrieb:
			
		

> @Stunt-Becka
> Hi, alles ok bei Dir ? Worum geht's ?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Michael



Hi Micha es ging um ein Treffen mit Anhang, hatte mir überlegt das wir uns am Donnerstag ja vielleicht mal treffen könnten. Aber leider bist da ja schon verplant. Gruß Micha.


----------



## williwipfel (7. Juni 2004)

Hallo Leute,
ich kann am Donnerstag nicht mitkommen. 
Der Grund heisst Annika Spohie und ist seit Freitag meine Tochter 

In den nächsten Wochen gibt es daher eher kleine Feierabendrunden.


Ich wünsche Euch viel Spass und freu mich schon auf Bilder!

Gruss
Tino


----------



## Lüni (7. Juni 2004)

williwipfel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> ich kann am Donnerstag nicht mitkommen.
> Der Grund heisst Annika Spohie und ist seit Freitag meine Tochter
> 
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch !!!!!!  

Da ich weiß wie insbesondere die ersten Wochen mit neuen kleinen Mitbewohnern aussehen, bleibt mir nur zu sagen immer locker bleiben   .

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Handlampe (7. Juni 2004)

williwipfel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> ich kann am Donnerstag nicht mitkommen.
> Der Grund heisst Annika Spohie und ist seit Freitag meine Tochter
> 
> ...



Na, von mir natürlich auch herzlichen Glückwunsch

Tja, da weiß ich ja, wie dein nächstes Geburtstagsgeschenk aussieht:

MTB- Fullsuspension- Kinderhänger- mit Magura-Auflaufbremse- Federung- links und rechts mit 20 cm Federweg und SPV System undundund...


----------



## Handlampe (7. Juni 2004)

Nochmal wegen Donnerstag

Klappt bei mir doch nicht, weil ich Abends noch was vor habe und die Runde ja ziemlich heftig wird.
Hatte jetzt mal als neuen Termin den Sonntag in Betracht gezogen.


----------



## M.Panzer (7. Juni 2004)

williwipfel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> ich kann am Donnerstag nicht mitkommen.
> Der Grund heisst Annika Spohie und ist seit Freitag meine Tochter
> 
> ...


Ja dann natürlich von mir auch herzlichen Glückwunsch.   Du kannst mir ja deine Erfahrungen schildern da ich ja ab September auch wieder Vater bin. Dann kann ich bestimmt noch was dazu lernen, übrigens wir können dann ja zu zweit einen Radanhänger kaufen.  Im Doppelpack kann man bestimmt noch ein par Prozente mehr rausholen. Gruß Micha.


----------



## Enrgy (8. Juni 2004)

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Team Tomburg Mitglied!
Ihr solltet wirklich mal über eine Damenabteilung nachdenken, sind doch sicherlich einige eurer besseren Hälften, die ebenfalls MTB fahren?




			
				M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> ... wir können dann ja zu zweit einen Radanhänger kaufen...



Würde da eher ein MTB-Tandem vorschlagen mit zwei nebeneinander montierten Kindersitzen hinten. So verteilt sich die Last auch gleichmäßiger auf beide Väter...

@ Handlampe

ob das nochmal was gibt mit der Tour bei uns? Wenn ihr nun statt Donnersteg am Sonntag an die Mosel fahren wollt, könntet ihr ja am Donnerstag zu uns kommen? Ist sicherlich die richtige Einstimmung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (8. Juni 2004)

Hier gibts nen schönen Popcorn-Thread zu unserem "Lieblingsladen":

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=118669

Hinsetzten und genießen!


----------



## Handlampe (10. Juni 2004)

War wieder ein sehr angenehme Tour heute. Bis zum Radioteleskop waren ja noch alle beisammen....und trocken, danach haben sich ja Helmut und Ich auf Wegsuche gemacht.... tja, ich hab nachher wirklich den Weg gesucht, hab nämlich eigentlich nichts mehr gesehen vor lauter Matsch auf der Brille und Tränen in den Augen. 
Naja, zumindest haben wir ja noch die restlichen Anbindungen gefunden um nun auch alle Trails der Region zu verbinden. Demnächst kann also dann die Königsetappe vom Team Tomburg zur Steinbach starten.

Bericht und Bilder folgen morgen.

Die Bilder sind teilweise ein wenig merkwürdig, hab ja die ISO Zahl an der Kamera ein wenig hochgeschraubt. Da tritt scheinbar der selbe Effekt ein, wie beim konventionellen fotographieren: Die Bilder werden "körniger"


----------



## Handlampe (11. Juni 2004)

Aus dem Forum haben sich diesmal keine Biker zum Team Tomburg gesellt, da kann man nur sagen: Selber schuld   

Obwohl es am Ende doch ein wenig "aufgefrischt" hat.... na gut...es hat aus Kübeln geschüttet, gegossen, gesifft uswusw. aber wenn man einmal richtig dreckig ist....ist eh alles egal, gell


Vor der Tour:





Nach der Tour:





Naja, kann man nicht so richtig auf dem Bild sehen, aber auf dem zweiten Bild kann man eigentlich nichts mehr Hautfarbenes erkennen.

Auf den ersten Kilometern war es noch höchste Premisse, den vereinzelten Pfützen auszuweichen, auch wenn es nicht immer gelang und mit entsprechender Mimick dargestellt wurde:






So gab es doch immer wieder phantastische Trails zu meistern:








hier mit Helmut und Markus in den Hauptrollen



Weiter ging es Richtung Martinshütte auf breitem Grasweg   





Es folgte der herrliche Trail hinunter zum Effelsberger Bach. Hier hatte dann auch Karin wieder ein wenig Spaß, nachdem Sie ihren Tiefpunkt in der vorherigen Steigung überwunden hatte. 











Weiter ging es durch das Tal, an einer riesigen Schüssel vorbei....mann....müssen die viele TV- Sender reinbekommen   







Danach trennte sich die Gruppe. Ich machte mich mit Helmut auf Wegsuche und der Rest machte sich Richtung Heimat, nachdem es langsam bekann zu regnen. 
So erreichte das 2-er Team noch den eigentlichen Zielpunkt der Tour: Die Steinbachtalsperre. 
Es ging aber ohne Rast dann direkt auch Richtung Heimat, um die ca. 5kg Übergewicht, da an jedem anpappten, wieder loszuwerden.


----------



## M.Panzer (12. Juni 2004)

Hi Uwe war anscheinend trotz aller Wetterhindernisse eine schöne Tour. Aber es scheint dem TT wohl nicht mehr gegönnt trockenen Fußes zur Steinbach zu kommen. Hoffe wir sehen uns am Mittwoch im 7Geb. Gruß Micha.


----------



## Enrgy (13. Juni 2004)

Hallöle Tomburger!

Ist für Dienstag evtl. eine 7GB-Feierabendrunde in Planung? Wetteraussichten sehen ja für Mittwoch und später schon nicht mehr so rosig aus. Hätte mal wieder Bock auf schöne Trails mit lustigen Menschen...

Gruß Volker


----------



## blitzfitz (13. Juni 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> für Dienstag evtl. eine 7GB-...



Also, wenn einer den Guide spielen koennte, ich waere gerne ebenfalls dabei.   

Ralf


----------



## Handlampe (13. Juni 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöle Tomburger!
> 
> Ist für Dienstag evtl. eine 7GB-Feierabendrunde in Planung? Wetteraussichten sehen ja für Mittwoch und später schon nicht mehr so rosig aus. Hätte mal wieder Bock auf schöne Trails mit lustigen Menschen...
> 
> Gruß Volker



OLEEEEOLELOLEOLEEE

Na also, das geht aber nicht, Dienstag ist Fußball.... da spielt doch Deutschland gegen das Volk, dessen höchster Berg ja im 7Gebirge liegt


----------



## Ploughman (14. Juni 2004)

Hallo Mädels,

wollte  höflich anfragen, ob an diesem Wochenende (19./20.6.) mal wieder ein Start-bei-jedem-Wetter ex Tomburg geplant ist. Soll ja "unser" Wetter geben - wer mit Blechen fährt, ist ein Weichei!  

Als alternativen Startpunkt könnte ich mir allerdings die Steinbachtalsperre vorstellen (ist doch auch noch Tomburg-Kerngebiet, wenn man die Sperre denn findet  ), dann könnte man den Biegartenbesuch auf das Tour-Ende legen und noch 2-3 Kölsch  zischen. Wie wir gelernt haben, sind die Leute dort ja nicht pingelig, was das Outfit anbelangt. 

Sobald wir uns über den Startpunkt klar sind, würde ich den Termin posten...

Ciao
Dieter


----------



## Ploughman (14. Juni 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> OLEEEEOLELOLEOLEEE
> 
> Na also, das geht aber nicht, Dienstag ist Fußball.... da spielt doch Deutschland gegen das Volk, dessen höchster Berg ja im 7Gebirge liegt



...das wäre mir aber neu, dass der rechtsrheinisch ist. Zumindest als ich am Sonntag mit dem RR durch Heimbach und hoch nach Maria Wald gefahren bin, hat sich der überwiegende Teil der Niederländer eben dort aufgehalten (per Auto und Motorrad). Der höchste Berg der Niederlande ist also der Kermeter  ! Ulkigerweise haben die dort auch schon sämtliche Warnhinweise über die Gefahren des Motorradsports in flämisch aufgestellt...

Ciao
Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (14. Juni 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> ...das wäre mir aber neu, dass der rechtsrheinisch ist. Zumindest als ich am Sonntag mit dem RR durch Heimbach und hoch nach Maria Wald gefahren bin, hat sich der überwiegende Teil der Niederländer eben dort aufgehalten (per Auto und Motorrad). Der höchste Berg der Niederlande ist also der Kermeter  ! Ulkigerweise haben die dort auch schon sämtliche Warnhinweise über die Gefahren des Motorradsports in flämisch aufgestellt...
> 
> Ciao
> Dieter



Hey alter Mann,

ich finde das ganz schön mutig, die Rureifel an einem Sonntag per Rennrad zu erobern, eben wegen dieser Tiefflieger.  Außerdem fahre ich lieber von Maria Wald nach Heimbach, ist eine meiner Lieblingsabfahrten.  

@all   Wie der Herr Panzer schon gefragt hat: Und was ist mit Grillen und fröhlichen Partyspielen?

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Ploughman (14. Juni 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hey alter Mann,
> 
> ich finde das ganz schön mutig, die Rureifel an einem Sonntag per Rennrad zu erobern, eben wegen dieser Tiefflieger.  Außerdem fahre ich lieber von Maria Wald nach Heimbach, ist eine meiner Lieblingsabfahrten.
> 
> ...


Ich sag's mal so: wenn wir beide zur Bundesversicherungsanstalt gehen und uns einfach schätzen lassen, haben wir doch beide 'ne gute Chance, die Höchstzahl an Beitragsjahren abzugreifen...    von wegen Steine werfen, im Glashaus und so  . 

Jo, da geht's gut runter. Aber glaube mir: die netten Leutchen mit den gelben Nummernschildern haben mich ja schon bergauf in den Spitzkehren fast zum Bremsen gebracht. Bergrunter - das wäre da am Sonntag nicht gut gekommen. Irgendwas hält sie aber davon ab, den Kamm in östliche Richtung zu überqueren, so daß ich meine "geliebte" B265 immer so richtig runterhämmern kann...aber siehe oben: schlage für kommenden Samstag/Sonntag vor, wir verlassen den Asphalt und machen in Sachen "Ariel in den Hauptwaschgang". Der Dreck überdeckt doch so manches...von wegen der Schätzung...  

Ciao
Dieter


----------



## rotwildjünger (14. Juni 2004)

Hi folks,

gemeinsame Samstags-Tour wäre ok, aber gibt es da nicht schon wieder ein Fußball-Spiel der schwarz-rot-goldenen Mannschaft ?

Bei der Gelegenheit könnten wir auch die Einzelheiten für das GTTG am
3.7. klären.

Also wie sieht es aus ?

Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## Handlampe (14. Juni 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Als alternativen Startpunkt könnte ich mir allerdings die Steinbachtalsperre vorstellen (ist doch auch noch Tomburg-Kerngebiet, wenn man die Sperre denn findet  ), dann könnte man den Biegartenbesuch auf das Tour-Ende legen und noch 2-3 Kölsch  zischen. Wie wir gelernt haben, sind die Leute dort ja nicht pingelig, was das Outfit anbelangt.
> 
> Sobald wir uns über den Startpunkt klar sind, würde ich den Termin posten...
> 
> ...



Tach Dieter

Ich tendiere mehr zu Sonntag, da ich Samstag wohl arbeiten muss. 
Die Steinbach als Startpunkt find ich nicht besonders gut, sind für mich (und auch die meisten im Team) nochmal 15 km mehr Anfahrt.

P.S.
Von der Tomburg haben wir ja jetzt wirklich eine Spitzentour zur Steinbach zusammengestellt, mit allen Highlights um-in-neben und unter der Steinbachtalsperre.   
Sollte man unbedingt mal zusammen fahren, aber bitte bei Trockenheit, hab noch die faxen dicke von der letzten Tour.


----------



## Ploughman (15. Juni 2004)

Also Leute,

da das WE ja glücklicherweise aus Samstag und Sonntag besteht, kann man sich ja auch an beiden Tagen die Knochen fetzen  ...werde dann mal einen Termin ex Tomburg für den Samstag posten und gehe davon aus, dass Uwe ähnliches für den Sonntag vorhat. Wobei die Wahrscheinlichkeit für trockene Trails ja wohl eher bescheiden sind  .

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## on any sunday (16. Juni 2004)

Römer, Menschen, Tomburger

Da bisher für Sonntag noch kein Termin für Knubbelreifen eingetragen wurde und ich seit Nutscheid irgendwie eine starke Matschallergie habe, hätte ich einen Vorschlag.

Wie wäre es mit einer kleinen Eifelrunde mit den Schmalbereiften? Start ist ja fast an der Tomburg.  

Wenn wir dann noch das Zeitfahren auf den Steiner Berg einfügen, kann man sicherlich am Sonntag gut einschlafen.  

Interesse   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ploughman (17. Juni 2004)

Hi Michael,

meine Lebenserfahrung von letzter Woche sagt mir allerdings, dass ein ausgemachter Wolkenbruch auch mehr was für Spezialisten ist. Aber man soll sich andererseits durch die Wetterfrösche nicht zu stark verunsichern lassen.
Wenn's aber auf alle Fälle regnet, gehe ich Schlammwühlen.

Würdest du mit dem Rad hinfahren? Da ich ja irgendwo zwischen dir und der Tomburg wohne, könnten wir zusammen hinrollen, über welche Strecke fährst du?

Ciao
Dieter


----------



## on any sunday (17. Juni 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Michael,
> 
> meine Lebenserfahrung von letzter Woche sagt mir allerdings, dass ein ausgemachter Wolkenbruch auch mehr was für Spezialisten ist. Aber man soll sich andererseits durch die Wetterfrösche nicht zu stark verunsichern lassen.
> Wenn's aber auf alle Fälle regnet, gehe ich Schlammwühlen.
> ...



Ähhm, du hast dir die Tour angesehen? Wenn ich mit dem Rad von Kölle anreise, werden das locker 250 km, abgesehen von den zusätzlichen Höhenmetern.  

Sonntag soll es in der Eifel trocken bleiben.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Ploughman (17. Juni 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ähhm, du hast dir die Tour angesehen? Wenn ich mit dem Rad von Kölle anreise, werden das locker 250 km, abgesehen von den zusätzlichen Höhenmetern.
> 
> Sonntag soll es in der Eifel trocken bleiben.
> 
> ...



Hab ich Jong,

wenn auch nicht alles genau erkannt (oops, jetzt habe ich den Großmachknopf gefunden...  ). Außerdem denke ich ja, dass man nicht verpflichet ist, genau diese Strecke zu fahren, aber Richtung hohe Acht wäre schon ok. Das ist ja der Vorteil vom Rennrad gegenüber dem MTB: du fährst direkt von der Haustür los und kommst dennoch in die unterschiedlichsten Gegenden - zumindest bei mir ist es so, dass ich die Option Norden, Süden oder Westen habe. Mit dem MTB fahr ich immer in die gleiche Richtung (Osten) los, oder ich muß den Bock in's Auto schmeissen, wenn ich mal was anderes sehen will. Also entwickle mal 'n Konzept für den "autofreien" Sonntag  

Ciao
Dieter


----------



## Ploughman (17. Juni 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ähhm, du hast dir die Tour angesehen? Wenn ich mit dem Rad von Kölle anreise, werden das locker 250 km, abgesehen von den zusätzlichen Höhenmetern.
> 
> Sonntag soll es in der Eifel trocken bleiben.
> 
> ...


Michael,

von wo aus Köln kommst du denn, dachte irgendwo linksrheinisch? Wenn ich die Karte und die Legende jetzt richtig lesen konnte, sind das 114km. Von mir bis nach Todenfeld sind's ziemlich genau 35km. Wenn der nördliche Hin-und zuück-Zipfel wegfällt, sind dass dann so ca. 170-180km (Gottseidank habe ich mir in der Mittagspause 'ne große Dose Powerbar Instantbrühe beim Karstadt geholt  ). Das ist zwar eine ganze Menge, aber nicht unmöglich (wir wollen doch gut einschlafen). Wie sähe es denn aus, wenn wir uns in Liblar, Weilerswist oder so treffen. Gleichgesinnte können sich dann zwischen Swistal-Heimerzheim und Todenfeld zu uns gesinnen  . 

Ciao
Dieter


----------



## Handlampe (17. Juni 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Römer, Menschen, Tomburger
> 
> Da bisher für Sonntag noch kein Termin für Knubbelreifen eingetragen wurde und ich seit Nutscheid irgendwie eine starke Matschallergie habe, hätte ich einen Vorschlag.
> 
> ...



Also, dafür könnte ich mich sehr erwärmen, natürlich MIT Bergwertung zum SB


----------



## on any sunday (17. Juni 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Michael,
> 
> von wo aus Köln kommst du denn, dachte irgendwo linksrheinisch? Wenn ich die Karte und die Legende jetzt richtig lesen konnte, sind das 114km. Von mir bis nach Todenfeld sind's ziemlich genau 35km. Wenn der nördliche Hin-und zuück-Zipfel wegfällt, sind dass dann so ca. 170-180km (Gottseidank habe ich mir in der Mittagspause 'ne große Dose Powerbar Instantbrühe beim Karstadt geholt  ). Das ist zwar eine ganze Menge, aber nicht unmöglich (wir wollen doch gut einschlafen). Wie sähe es denn aus, wenn wir uns in Liblar, Weilerswist oder so treffen. Gleichgesinnte können sich dann zwischen Swistal-Heimerzheim und Todenfeld zu uns gesinnen  .
> 
> ...



Isch wohne in Köln Esch-Pesch Baggerloch, kurz im Kölner Norden, deshalb ist eine Anfahrt per Rad doch reichlich grenzwertig.   

Wenn ich mein Rad schon ins Auto laden muss, steig ich auch erst da aus, wo es anfängt schön zu werden. (Nichts gegen Weilerswist, aber wenn ich was hätte, würde ich es einsetzen ), sprich in Rheinbach.

Der Wetterbericht schaut jetzt nicht mehr so toll aus. Ich würde vorschlagen, wir entscheiden das relativ kurzfristig am Sonntag wo und wann, wollte den Beginn sowieso nach Tomburger Zeitrechnung festlegen.  

Schön wenns klappen würde, da Uwe uns mit seinem Treckingrad begleiten möchte  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Handlampe (17. Juni 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Schön wenns klappen würde, da Uwe uns mit seinem Treckingrad begleiten möchte
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Michael



Na, was heißt denn hier... mit dem Treckingrad begleiten? Als Erstes spende ich euch mit meinem cw-Wert von 15,8 ein wenig Windschatten... und im Berg heißt es dann: Dynamo und Licht aus.... und Ausreißversuche starten, bis die Schutzbleche klappern


----------



## Ploughman (18. Juni 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Isch wohne in Köln Esch-Pesch Baggerloch, kurz im Kölner Norden, deshalb ist eine Anfahrt per Rad doch reichlich grenzwertig.
> 
> Wenn ich mein Rad schon ins Auto laden muss, steig ich auch erst da aus, wo es anfängt schön zu werden. (Nichts gegen Weilerswist, aber wenn ich was hätte, würde ich es einsetzen ), sprich in Rheinbach.
> 
> ...



Eh,

mach mir die L163 nicht schlecht!! Und in Weilerswist gibt's in prima Griechen mit großem Biergarten, hat's das in Pesch auch  ?? Wo in Rheinbach, da gibt's doch so'n historisches Gemäuer wo's nach Todenfeld hochgeht, dort? Wann willst'e den Startzeitpunkt posten. Falls ich als einziger mit dem Rad anreise, werde ich mich als extremer Windschattenspezialist outen  

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## on any sunday (18. Juni 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Eh,
> 
> mach mir die L163 nicht schlecht!! Und in Weilerswist gibt's in prima Griechen mit großem Biergarten, hat's das in Pesch auch  ?? Wo in Rheinbach, da gibt's doch so'n historisches Gemäuer wo's nach Todenfeld hochgeht, dort? Wann willst'e den Startzeitpunkt posten. Falls ich als einziger mit dem Rad anreise, werde ich mich als extremer Windschattenspezialist outen
> 
> ...



An alle Interessenten,

da sich alle Wetterdienste einig sind, das am Sonntag Nachmittag im Eifelland mit vermehrten Regenfällen zu rechnen ist, verschieb ich die Tour auf den Sommer, falls er noch kommt.  

Alternativ werde ich mir in Kölle im Kino die Höllentour (Film über Männer in knappen Höschen und mit rasierten Beinen   ) ankucken, im Residenz um 20 Uhr, wer kütt, der kütt. 

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Ploughman (19. Juni 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> An alle Interessenten,
> 
> da sich alle Wetterdienste einig sind, das am Sonntag Nachmittag im Eifelland mit vermehrten Regenfällen zu rechnen ist, verschieb ich die Tour auf den Sommer, falls er noch kommt.
> 
> ...


Hi Folks,

wie bereits erwähnt lassen wir uns nicht von den Wetterfröschen plattmachen. Sofern es morgen tatsächlich trocken bleibt, fahren Michael und ich morgen um 11:00 los. Treffpunkt: von Rheinbach Richtung Todenfeld/BadMünstereifel, nicht nach Todenfeld ab, sondern weiter gerade aus, Wanderparkplatz links. Interessenten können ja noch posten, schaue morgen früh nochmal rein.

Ciao
Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (20. Juni 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Folks,
> 
> wie bereits erwähnt lassen wir uns nicht von den Wetterfröschen plattmachen. Sofern es morgen tatsächlich trocken bleibt, fahren Michael und ich morgen um 11:00 los. Treffpunkt: von Rheinbach Richtung Todenfeld/BadMünstereifel, nicht nach Todenfeld ab, sondern weiter gerade aus, Wanderparkplatz links. Interessenten können ja noch posten, schaue morgen früh nochmal rein.
> 
> ...



Ja wat denn nu? Jo oder nee?

Wir machen uns jetzt wahrscheinlich mit dem MTB auf in's 7Gebirge und werden da auch noch Einen vom TT beim Bonn-Triatlon anfeuern


----------



## Ploughman (20. Juni 2004)

Hi Uwe,

blauer Himmel - Sonne - Strassenwetter. Die Tour von On any Sunday findet statt. Zugegebenermaßen kurzfristig, aber immerhin.

Ciao
Dieter

P.S: ich war gestern was in der Ville pflügen. Der Wald ist erstaunlich matschig, falls Ihr euch nicht uns anschließt, Bleche an's Rad...


----------



## on any sunday (20. Juni 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Uwe,
> 
> blauer Himmel - Sonne - Strassenwetter. Die Tour von On any Sunday findet statt. Zugegebenermaßen kurzfristig, aber immerhin.
> 
> ...



Driving with Mr. Ploughman 

Endlich mal eine übersichtliche Gruppe, zwei alte Männer on the highway to hell.   

Herr Ploughman gibt das Tempo nach Todenfeld vor, als ob der namentliche hinter uns her wäre. Obwohl, kann nicht so schnell gewesen sein, die Jungs von Sturmvogel Bonn haben uns ziemlich zügig überholt.  

Dummerweise hatte sich Herr Ploughman anscheinend dem Kalender gemäß angezogen, kurzes Höschen und Trikot. Jung, das ist Eifel, und Eifel heißt nicht umsonst preussisch Sibirien. Das Herren Ploughman also im Ahrtal immer noch kalt war, lag bestimmt nicht an meiner Streckenführung.   

Also wurde auf Rücksicht auf einen kalten, alten Mann die Strecke kurzfristig umgeplant. Es entfielen also die Traumauffahrt über Fuchshofen, die Hohe Neun und das Zeitfahren auf den Steiner Berg, schade.   

Stattdessen radelte man auf dem auch für Rennräder geeigneten Radweg durchs Ahrtal nach Kreuzberg, um dort ein wenig zu serpentinen. Herr Ploughman meinte noch, jetzt müßte er nach Puls fahren. Na ja, wenn es kein Umweg ist. 

Jetzt wars nicht mehr weit nach Rheinbach und die beiden Oldies trafen ohne größere Schäden und trocken wieder am Startpunkt ein. Angenehm fand ich auch, das Herr Ploughman keinerlei Erdberührung hatte.   

Hat Spaß gemacht Dieter   Wiederholung erfolgt auf jeden Fall.   

Achso, für die Statiker  ,Länge: ca. 90 km, Höhemeter: reichlich vorhanden.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## M.Panzer (20. Juni 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Ja wat denn nu? Jo oder nee?
> 
> Wir machen uns jetzt wahrscheinlich mit dem MTB auf in's 7Gebirge und werden da auch noch Einen vom TT beim Bonn-Triatlon anfeuern


Wer war denn dabei? Uwe wenn du dich bei mir melden solltest unter der Woche, ruf erst mal im Laden an unter 0228/943360 da ich das Handy meistens zu Hause aus habe. Bis dann Micha.


----------



## Ploughman (20. Juni 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Driving with Mr. Ploughman
> 
> Endlich mal eine übersichtliche Gruppe, zwei alte Männer on the highway to hell.
> 
> ...



Jong, 

der Sommer kütt, dann wird die Strecke sofort wieder in Angriff genommen. Und die Sturmvögel hatten wir doch auch schon wieder mehr oder weniger  eingefahren. Wären wir nicht in Rheinbach gestartet und schon eingerollt, hätten die Youngster keine Chance gehabt  ...Das ich mich morgens durch die milde Wärme des Erftlandes habe blenden lassen ob des Zieles Rauhlandeifel, gebe ich ja zu. Ich hasse es, 18h vor Sommeranfang wie'n Eskimo rumzufahren!!!!!  

Bezüglich der Erdberührung: ist halt ein Unterschied ob man mit 'nem Radon oder einem Giant unterwegs ist   ... und ob man Schwalbereifen oder Conti GP 3000 fährt. das Giant ist so ein bischen etepetete und lehnt Bodenberührung ab. Ach, und bitte vergess nicht zu erwähnen, dass ich auch bei der Rückrunde durch eine kameradschaftlich einwandfreie Attacke aus dem Windschatten 30m vor dem Ortsschild als erster in Todenfeld war...  

Also, machen wir wieder, sobald für die Eifel-Höhenlagen 18 Grad C. garantiert sind. Vielleicht kommen dann ja auch mehr als zwei alte Böcke zusammen (im Eifelvorland soll's ja noch einige mehr geben  )

Gruß
Dieter

P.S: Michael, wo genau war eigentlich dieser sympathische "nicht kilometerlange" Mehrprozenter, denn du freundlicherweise mit "runterschalten" angekündigt hattest?? War doch hinter Mahrlberg, oder?


----------



## on any sunday (23. Juni 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, und bitte vergess nicht zu erwähnen, dass ich auch bei der Rückrunde durch eine kameradschaftlich einwandfreie Attacke aus dem Windschatten 30m vor dem Ortsschild als erster in Todenfeld war...
> 
> Also, machen wir wieder, sobald für die Eifel-Höhenlagen 18 Grad C. garantiert sind. Vielleicht kommen dann ja auch mehr als zwei alte Böcke zusammen (im Eifelvorland soll's ja noch einige mehr geben  )
> 
> ...



Ja ja

ich habe auch vergessen, das ich Kreise um dich gefahren bin und etc. ppp.   

Der kleine, feine Anstieg war hinter Mahlberg in Schönau Richtung Langscheid. Die 14 in dem Schild war übrigens das Mindestalter, um diese Strasse befahren zu dürfen. Hast du also um ca. das vierfache übererfüllt. 

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Handlampe (23. Juni 2004)

Wie sieht's denn am Samstag oder Sonntag mit biken aus? Das Wetter soll ja besser werden. 

Wo stecken denn die ganzen Tomburger?? 
Gibts keinen Strom mehr?? 
Internet für Zonenrandgebiete abgeschafft??


----------



## Ploughman (23. Juni 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht's denn am Samstag oder Sonntag mit biken aus? Das Wetter soll ja besser werden.
> 
> Wo stecken denn die ganzen Tomburger??
> Gibts keinen Strom mehr??
> Internet für Zonenrandgebiete abgeschafft??


Moooooommmennnnt mal,

Uwe, die Altvorderen (Gruppe U60) waren doch voll korrekt am Wochendende in der Eifel unterwegs - wenngleich auf Asphalt. Dann stelle du doch mal was ein - bei mir meldet sich nie jemand an   - darf man an der Tomburg denn noch fahren, ist doch Naturschutzgebiet, wo man von einer Rangerin namens Kalinka entsorgt wird  ?!? Bin ja seit mindestens drei Wochen nicht mehr mit dem Knie gebremst, volle Abschlaffe.

Also stelle mal einen schönen Wochenendtermin ein, rein empirisch behaupte ich mal, verdirbst du damit vielen Leuten das Grillvergnügen  .

Ciao
Dieter


----------



## on any sunday (23. Juni 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht's denn am Samstag oder Sonntag mit biken aus? Das Wetter soll ja besser werden.
> 
> Wo stecken denn die ganzen Tomburger??
> Gibts keinen Strom mehr??
> Internet für Zonenrandgebiete abgeschafft??



Hallöle Uwe,

da es hier etwas mau aussah, hätte  ich im Angebot 
das hier und das hier .

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (24. Juni 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöle Uwe,
> 
> da es hier etwas mau aussah, hätte  ich im Angebot
> das hier und das hier .
> ...



Na, der Termin in Roetgen hört sich doch gut an. Hab mich mal eingetragen, weiß aber noch nicht so genau, ob ich es schaffe, weil am Vortage eine kleine Orgie bei einem Kumpel stattfindet....


----------



## Scottti (24. Juni 2004)

Wo stecken denn die ganzen Tomburger?? 
Gibts keinen Strom mehr?? 
Internet für Zonenrandgebiete abgeschafft??[/QUOTE]


Jau, so ähnlich, PC am Arsch!   

Uwe, stelle einfach eine Tour rein, Abfahrt Tomburg, viele Kilometer, viele Höhenmeter und wirst sehen, totgesagte leben länger.


----------



## Handlampe (25. Juni 2004)

Scottti schrieb:
			
		

> Uwe, stelle einfach eine Tour rein, Abfahrt Tomburg, viele Kilometer, viele Höhenmeter und wirst sehen, totgesagte leben länger.



Dann mach ich das mal...
Die Tour steht in den Fahrgemeinschaften...kann leider zur Zeit nicht direkt dorthin verlinken.

Die Tour sollte aber dann doch nicht so groß werden, weil ich a) morgens arbeiten muss und b) abends noch was vor habe


----------



## Handlampe (27. Juni 2004)

Nachdem wir ja lange keine größere Tour mehr gefahren sind, hab ich mal für kommenden Sonntag ne große Runde in's Ahrtal eingetragen

Also, hier mal alle kräftig eintragen


----------



## hardy_aus_k (28. Juni 2004)

@Handlampe

Wie schlimm wird das denn am Sonntag ? In der Auschreibung steht mittlere Geschwindigkeit. Heisst das nun mittlere Tomburg-Geschwindigkeit oder mittlere Hardy_aus_K-Geschwindigkeit ? Was für ein Schnitt ist geplant ?

Kannst Du mir die ungefähre Strecke mal durchgeben. Mir geht es dabei natürlich um die Anstiege. Vielleicht gibt es die Möglichkeit, auch nur einen Teil mitzufahren.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Handlampe (29. Juni 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Handlampe
> 
> Wie schlimm wird das denn am Sonntag ? In der Auschreibung steht mittlere Geschwindigkeit. Heisst das nun mittlere Tomburg-Geschwindigkeit oder mittlere Hardy_aus_K-Geschwindigkeit ? Was für ein Schnitt ist geplant ?
> 
> ...



Tach Hardy

Ja, mit den Schnitten ist ja immer so ne Sache, da ich ja nicht weiß, wer denn alles dabei ist. Sind ja nicht alle gleich fit im Team, gell
So ein Schnitt zwischen 15 und 17 km/h ist recht normal bei uns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (29. Juni 2004)

Für Alle, die noch Lust haben sich kurzfristig an einer RR-Feierabendrunde zu beteiligen: Morgen, also Mittwoch mit verschiedenen Startpunkten: Ich starte um ca. 16 Uhr in Bonn Mehlem, der Rest der Meute um ca. 17 Uhr in Meckenheim. Wir treffen uns dann irgendwo in der Mitte.

Wenn ihr Lust habt, ruft mich bitte vorher nochmal an: 0163/3347249


----------



## Enrgy (30. Juni 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ...So ein Schnitt zwischen 15 und 17 km/h ist recht normal bei uns.



...bergauf versteht sich...  


Ob nochmal was aus der Trailtour bei uns wird? Inzwischen wachsen die Singletrails ja schon wieder zu mit Farn und Dornendreck etc. 
Soviel kann ich ja garnicht sauberhalten auf Dauer...


----------



## hardy_aus_k (30. Juni 2004)

@enrgy

Wenn jeder eine außerordentliche Trailpflege wie Du betreiben würdest, hätte ich nun keine zerkratzen Arme und Beine. Vielleicht sprichst Du mal mit den Leuten von der Wehebachtalsperre, was Ihr eigentlicher Job ist.

Mit der Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit habe ich fast schon vermutet    Ich wollte es eigentlich noch nachfragen, aber habe es mir dann verkniffen.

Immerhin, das wäre geklärt. Die Streckenführung selbst bleibt dann wohl weiterhin ein Geheimnis.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (30. Juni 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ...Vielleicht sprichst Du mal mit den Leuten von der Wehebachtalsperre, was Ihr eigentlicher Job ist...




Anhalten ist dort verpönt und ruiniert nur den >20er Schnitt!   
Ich war es dieses Jahr echt leid mit den Ästen, Sträuchern, Baumstämmen usw. die mich zum Teil seit Jahren gerade auf den schönsten Abschnitten am flüssigen Fahren hindern. Einmal Tabula Rasa gemacht und es ist wieder Ruhe für 2-3 Jahre. Natürlich ist man nicht gefeit vor Sturmschäden oder absichtlich über den Weg gezogenes Zeugs.
Mach dir mal keine allzu großen Sorgen wg. den Tomburgern. Die können auch ganz gemütlich, außerdem biste ja gut im Training.

Bis spätestens heut abend dann

Gruß Volker


----------



## on any sunday (1. Juli 2004)

Ja, aber hallo

das hellste Licht am Mountainbikehimmel, aka Handlampe, hat heute Burzeltag, herzlichen Glühstrumpf Uwe. Ich hatte auch noch einen Blumenstrauß, aja, hier  







Hab mich deshalb für Sonntag schon eingetragen und freue mich schon auf den gesponserten lecker Kuchen aufn Steiner Berg.   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## M.Panzer (1. Juli 2004)

Ja Uwe wenn das so ist dann auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch.   Schade das ich am Sonntag nicht, kann Samstag wäre besser gewesen, trotzdem viel Spaß. Ach wenn heute die Griechen es schaffen ins Finale zu kommen, gehen wir am Sonntag nach Bonn zum Griechen.   Es könnte ja sein das einige die sich dort auch auskennen mit wollen wäre bestimmt lustig.  Gruß Micha.


----------



## M.Panzer (1. Juli 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Für Alle, die noch Lust haben sich kurzfristig an einer RR-Feierabendrunde zu beteiligen: Morgen, also Mittwoch mit verschiedenen Startpunkten: Ich starte um ca. 16 Uhr in Bonn Mehlem, der Rest der Meute um ca. 17 Uhr in Meckenheim. Wir treffen uns dann irgendwo in der Mitte.
> 
> Wenn ihr Lust habt, ruft mich bitte vorher nochmal an: 0163/3347249



Schade das ich das zu spät gesehen habe sonst wäre ich mit dabei gewesen hättest mich dann abhohlen können, so war ich leider nur alleine im 7Geb. Schreib mir doch das nächstemal ne SMS. Gruß Micha.


----------



## blitzfitz (1. Juli 2004)

Hi Uwe,

auch von mir die besten Wünsche. Auf das du auch die nächsten 10 Jahre noch von der Arthritis verschont bleibst.   

Ralf


----------



## rpo35 (1. Juli 2004)

Nabend,

hey Uwe...guckst bei uns ja scheinbar nicht mehr rein...klickst du hier

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## williwipfel (1. Juli 2004)

Hi Uwe,
alles Gute zum Geburtstag und allzeit Trail frei! 

Möge Dich der Pannenteufel im neuen Lebensjahr weniger oft heimsuchen  


Mein Rad fristet derzeit ein trauriges Dasein im Keller und hat schon ein paar Wochen kein Tageslicht mehr gesehen. Falls ich meine Tochter doch noch mal wieder ans schlafen gewöhnen kann bin auch mal wieder auf ner Feierabendrunde dabei.  

Viele Grüße
Tino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (2. Juli 2004)

Ja also

Vielen herzlichen Dank für die vielen netten Glückwünsche. Das macht mich ja ganz verlegen. Also gut, bei der nächsten Tour sponsore ich für jeden ein Päckchen
POWER BAR Gel zur individuellen Benutzung:

1. In die Kimme schmieren, wenn mal wieder die Rosette brennt
2. Für unsere Stylisten: In die Haare schmieren für den perfekte Auftritt
3. Für unsere Gechwindigkeitsfanatiker: In die Haare schmieren zur besseren Aerodynamik
4. Als Kettenschmierung
5. Zum Anmachen von Salaten
6. Zum Binden von Soßen
7. Als Aftershave
8. Als Wundschutzgel
9. Als Airbag
10. Als Sonnenschutz

...undundund...
Falls ich was vergessen habe...sagt mir Bescheid


----------



## M.Panzer (4. Juli 2004)

So, jetzt sitz ich hier und kriege alle 5 min die Kriese,   das ich heute nicht dabei sein kann, aber ich muß meine neuen Zeltstangen testen. Um zu sehen ob ich alles zusammen habe was in meinem letzten Urlaub vom Schnee zerstört wurde. So muß ich also heute alleine mit dem RR 2 bis 3 Stunden fahren. Ich wünsche euch aber schönes Wetter und viel Spaß, bis demnächst Stunt-Beck. Ich hoffe aber das am Mittwoch wieder eine Feierabendrunde stattfindet, dann könnten wir uns mal ieder sehen.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (4. Juli 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

das war dann mal wieder eine ereignisreiche Tour. Wahrscheinlich liegt es in der Natur der Sache, dass immer wieder Dinge passieren, mit denen keiner rechnet.







Mit hat es jedenfalls trotz des Regens auf der Rückfahrt Spaß gemacht. Beeindruckend war die extrem gute Ortskenntnis von *handlampe*.

Die anderen Photos findet Ihr unter folgendem Link:

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/4352

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Handlampe (5. Juli 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> das war dann mal wieder eine ereignisreiche Tour. Wahrscheinlich liegt es in der Natur der Sache, dass immer wieder Dinge passieren, mit denen keiner rechnet.



Man sollte vielleicht noch zu dem vorherigen Photo erwähnen, das der Kollege vom Stunt-Team Brück vorher diesen kleinen Drop in den Bachgrund ein wenig unbeabsichtigt vollzogen hat. 

Ansonsten gibt es hier auch noch ein paar Photos von mir:






Hier also unser Trüppchen mit Helmut, Michael, Claus, Thomas, Hardy, Uwe, Markus und Miguel


....mal on Tour





...mal off Tour





...oder auch mal die schöne Aussicht auf das Ahrtal genießend





Nach dem Steinerberg fing es leider an zu regnen und wir haben die Tour dann doch ein wenig kürzen und entschärfen müssen. Trotzdem herrschte mal wieder die allgemein gute TT Stimmung.


P.S. Hier noch ein Dank an Hardy für die guten Photos


----------



## Ploughman (9. Juli 2004)

...oder fährt doch noch jemand am Wochenende  ??

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Handlampe (9. Juli 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> ...oder fährt doch noch jemand am Wochenende  ??
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



Hi Dieter

Am Samstag gibts doch die Trailtour mit Volker in Langenfeld (allerdings nur wenn es trocken bleibt) 
Sonntag werd ich dann warscheinlich nix machen.


----------



## Ploughman (9. Juli 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Dieter
> 
> Am Samstag gibts doch die Trailtour mit Volker in Langenfeld (allerdings nur wenn es trocken bleibt)
> Sonntag werd ich dann warscheinlich nix machen.


Hallo Uwe,

das mit dem trocken bleiben scheint eher unwahrscheinlich und so ein Extremabfahrer bin ich bekanntermaßen ja nicht...hab zwar heute morgen, als ich mit dem Hund auf'm Trail war fleißig Hinterradversetzen geübt, aber so richtig überzeugt war ich nicht von mir..  

Ciao
Dieter


----------



## Enrgy (9. Juli 2004)

Moin Uwe,

tja, sieht alles in allem eher mau aus mit der Tour morgen. Wenns so schauert wie gerade eben, ist man naß bis auf die Knochen. 
Gestern abend bin ich bei herrlichstem Wetter noch einen Teil der Strecke gefahren, konnte es garnicht glauben, daß die Schlüsselstellen so trocken waren. 
Insgesamt sehe ich eher das Problem in der Nässe von oben, als in den glitschigeren Abfahrten. Aber das ist wohl eher meine subjektive Meinung, denn wenn man die Dinger jahrein - jahraus bei fast allen Bedingungen fährt, kommts einem nicht mehr so krass vor.
Wie schon geschrieben, ich sage spätestens morgen bis 10Uhr ab.
In dem Falle werde ich dann auch gleich einen neuen Termin für den 17.7. ansetzen.

Gruß Volker

PS: Siehe Bild: ja, da gehts auch lang...


----------



## Ploughman (9. Juli 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Gruß Volker
> 
> PS: Siehe Bild: ja, da gehts auch lang...


Danke Volker,

brauchst dir aber keine weitere Mühe geben...  ...dies ist definitiv nicht mein Ding.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (9. Juli 2004)

Oha, ich weiß schon, warum ich mich da nicht eingetragen habe  . Ist nix für mich und meine bescheidene Fahrtechnik bzw. meine volle Hose.  

MfG,
Armin


----------



## M.Panzer (9. Juli 2004)

Sollte es doch noch ein par Leute geben die auch fahren wenn es nass ist dann könnte der eine oder andere ja mit zum Erbeskopf kommen da gibt es Trails satt versprochen. Abfahrt ca 5 Uhr 45 bei mir zu Hause. Gruß Micha.


----------



## Handlampe (9. Juli 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Siehe Bild: ja, da gehts auch lang...



Na, wenn das nicht mal ein netter Trail ist   

Verdammt... wenn dieses sch.. Wetter nicht währe. Dann hoffe ich mal, das es dann nächsten Samstag endlich mal trocken genug ist.


----------



## Ploughman (16. Juli 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Na, wenn das nicht mal ein netter Trail ist
> 
> Verdammt... wenn dieses sch.. Wetter nicht währe. Dann hoffe ich mal, das es dann nächsten Samstag endlich mal trocken genug ist.


Hi Uwe,

die Prognose von Wetteronline für morgen weicht ja von deiner etwas ab...  

So weit ich mich erinnern kann, ist das Befahren der Tomburger Gegend ja auch bei Feuchtigkeit möglich. Ist was geplant?   Bei Regen fliegen ja auch nicht soviele Wespen umher...

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Handlampe (16. Juli 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Regen fliegen ja auch nicht soviele Wespen umher...
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



Na, das kann ich aber nicht bestätigen. Mir scheint, unseren braun-gelb-gestreiften und beflügelten Freunden scheint das Wetter auch nicht so zu gefallen: Scheinen auch ein wenig genervt... und stechen dann um so lieber zu.
Geplant ist eigentlich noch nichts Genaues. 
Für Sonntag war vor geraumer Zeit mal Altenkirchen im Gespräch. Da findet eine CTF statt. 
Morgen weiß ich mehr.


----------



## Ploughman (16. Juli 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Na, das kann ich aber nicht bestätigen. Mir scheint, unseren braun-gelb-gestreiften und beflügelten Freunden scheint das Wetter auch nicht so zu gefallen: Scheinen auch ein wenig genervt... und stechen dann um so lieber zu.
> Geplant ist eigentlich noch nichts Genaues.
> Für Sonntag war vor geraumer Zeit mal Altenkirchen im Gespräch. Da findet eine CTF statt.
> Morgen weiß ich mehr.


Uwe,

Scampies frisst man ja auch nicht ungeschält. Flugobjekt mit Schneidezähnen festhalten, durch kurzen Zungendruck Kopf nach vorne schieben (du spürst jetzt die Fühler), ca 4 mm vor Ende abbeissen und verbleibenden Rest mit Zunge an Gaumenwand zerdrücken...dazu reicht man einen Rosé oder auch einen Bocksbeutel. Das Brathähnchen unter den Schwirretieren ist und bleibt aber die Fliege, hierzu passt auch gut ein Bier  . Die CTF in Altenkirchen hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut, aber muß man da für die etwas längere Runde nicht um Mitternacht aufstehen   ?? Na ja, vielleicht versuche ich dann, mich morgen doch auf der Strasse durch die Gewittertürme zu schlängeln...

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (17. Juli 2004)

Ich werde am Sonntag wohl die RTF in Altenkirchen fahren. 
Die 166'er Runde hört sich doch sehr interessant an.
Startzeitpunkt hatte ich so 9 Uhr angedacht.
Falls noch jemand Lust hat mitzufahren, der kann sich ja bei mir melden:
0163/3347249


----------



## Handlampe (18. Juli 2004)

Hab nochmal ein wenig am Logo gebastelt, weil mir der Kollege nicht so gut gefallen hat.







Werd das Teil mal auf ein T-Shirt (blau) machen lassen und dann mal schauen.
Will denn jemand auch schon ein T-Shirt haben?
Mit den Trikots wird ja noch ein wenig dauern.


----------



## talybont (19. Juli 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde am Sonntag wohl die RTF in Altenkirchen fahren.
> Die 166'er Runde hört sich doch sehr interessant an.
> Startzeitpunkt hatte ich so 9 Uhr angedacht.
> Falls noch jemand Lust hat mitzufahren, der kann sich ja bei mir melden:
> 0163/3347249


Und, wie wars? Ich bin die 111er gefahren, ab 08:15 Uhr. Als ich um 13:00 wieder zu Hause war, fing es an zu schütten. Demnach wärst Du also geschwommen  .
Sonst eine sehr schöne Veranstaltung mit sehr netten Leuten, die leider sehr schlecht besucht war und somit wenig Windschatten bot (nur 30er Schnitt  ).

MfG,
Armin


----------



## M.Panzer (19. Juli 2004)

Werd das Teil mal auf ein T-Shirt (blau) machen lassen und dann mal schauen.
Will denn jemand auch schon ein T-Shirt haben?
Mit den Trikots wird ja noch ein wenig dauern.[/QUOTE]
 Mir kannst du auch ein T-shirt drucken brauchst du dafür eins oder hast du noch. Gruß Micha.


----------



## Handlampe (19. Juli 2004)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Und, wie wars? Ich bin die 111er gefahren, ab 08:15 Uhr. Als ich um 13:00 wieder zu Hause war, fing es an zu schütten. Demnach wärst Du also geschwommen  .
> Sonst eine sehr schöne Veranstaltung mit sehr netten Leuten, die leider sehr schlecht besucht war und somit wenig Windschatten bot (nur 30er Schnitt  ).
> 
> MfG,
> Armin



Na, hätts mich ja mal anrufen können. Von meinen Spezialisten haben alle abgesagt, ich hatte das Rad schon fertig gepackt in Siegburg bei meiner Freundin im Auto liegen. Hab aber dann keine Lust gehabt, alleine zu fahren


----------



## Handlampe (19. Juli 2004)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Mir kannst du auch ein T-shirt drucken brauchst du dafür eins oder hast du noch. Gruß Micha.



T-Shirt gibt es natürlich direkt dabei. Was für eine Größe darf es denn sein?


----------



## talybont (20. Juli 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Na, hätts mich ja mal anrufen können. Von meinen Spezialisten haben alle abgesagt, ich hatte das Rad schon fertig gepackt in Siegburg bei meiner Freundin im Auto liegen. Hab aber dann keine Lust gehabt, alleine zu fahren


Bei mir wars nicht anders. Wir (meine Freunde aus Osnabrück) wollten ja die CTF fahren. Allerdings haben sie mir Samstagabend abgesagt. Ooops, was nun? Also früh ins Bed und Sonntags mal geschaut wie das Wetter sich macht. Dann spontan nach Altenkirchen.
Ich muss allerdings gestehen, das ich am Samstag nicht im Netz war  .

MfG,
Armin


----------



## M.Panzer (20. Juli 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> T-Shirt gibt es natürlich direkt dabei. Was für eine Größe darf es denn sein?


Da ich nicht so ein schmaler Hüpfer bin wie du würde ich sagen nimm bitte XL das dürfte groß genug sein. Denk aber bitte dran bin ab Samstag im Urlaub und erst am 08.08. wieder da. Gruß Micha.


----------



## on any sunday (22. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

falls die Tomburger Lust auf Auslandseinsätze   haben, hätte ich, frisch gestärkt aus der Schweiz zurück , dieses Wochenende das Bergische Land und die Rureifel im Angebot.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## M.Panzer (23. Juli 2004)

So ich möchte mich jetzt ganz förmlich von den Tomburgern verabschieden, da ich am Sonntag morgen in Urlaub fahre. Es sind außer meiner Familie natürlich auch drei Bikes dabei, hoffe das ich dieses mal mehr Glück habe und zum fahren komme. Wenn ich wieder da bin würde es mich sehr freuen wenn mich die Tomburger mal wieder mitnehmen könnten. Ach ja fährt eigentlich einer in Daun. Bis in 14 Tagen Gruß Stunt-beck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (23. Juli 2004)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> So ich möchte mich jetzt ganz förmlich von den Tomburgern verabschieden, da ich am Sonntag morgen in Urlaub fahre. Es sind außer meiner Familie natürlich auch drei Bikes dabei, hoffe das ich dieses mal mehr Glück habe und zum fahren komme. Wenn ich wieder da bin würde es mich sehr freuen wenn mich die Tomburger mal wieder mitnehmen könnten. Ach ja fährt eigentlich einer in Daun. Bis in 14 Tagen Gruß Stunt-beck.



Einen schönen Urlaub wünsch ich. 

P.S. 
Ich hatte schon vor in Daun zu fahren, weiß nur noch nicht, welche Strecke


----------



## Handlampe (23. Juli 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> falls die Tomburger Lust auf Auslandseinsätze   haben, hätte ich, frisch gestärkt aus der Schweiz zurück , dieses Wochenende das Bergische Land und die Rureifel im Angebot.
> 
> ...




Hi Micha

Hab mich mal für die Rureifelrunde eingetragen. Falls ich mal wieder nicht versacke (diesmal steht in Bonn die Bierbörse an) bin ich wohl mit meinem Bruda dabei. 
Falls das Wetter allerdings wieder so ist wie heute, also sindflutartig, bin ich auf jeden Fall nicht dabei. 
Wir können ja nochmal teflonieren.


----------



## on any sunday (23. Juli 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Micha
> 
> Hab mich mal für die Rureifelrunde eingetragen. Falls ich mal wieder nicht versacke (diesmal steht in Bonn die Bierbörse an) bin ich wohl mit meinem Bruda dabei.
> Falls das Wetter allerdings wieder so ist wie heute, also sindflutartig, bin ich auf jeden Fall nicht dabei.
> Wir können ja nochmal teflonieren.



Tach Uwe!

Also in Kölle ist es schawül, aber drüsch, Alfter ist also am absaufen. Apropo absaufen, solltest deinen Lebenswandel überdenken  

Na dann hoffentlich bis Sonntag.

Hicks

Michael


----------



## Handlampe (27. Juli 2004)

Team Tomburg war mal wieder unterwegs ... diesmal aber mit den schmalen Reifen und den Nonsuspensionbikes

Einen kleinen Bericht und die Bilder gibt es später... natürlich auf rennrad-news.de. Hier


----------



## Handlampe (2. August 2004)

War also mit meinem Brüderchen am WE u.a. im Bikepark Bad Wildbad.
Ich kann nur sagen: Der *WAHNSINN*

Absolut zu empfehlen. Die 2 Downhillstrecken sind zwar absolut mörderisch, aber alleine die Dual Slalom- und vor allen Dingen die X-Cross Strecke sind absolut spitze. 
Von einem meterhohen Anlieger in den nächsten schreddern- unterbrochen von geschmeidigen Sprungeinlagen: Der Hit

Oben gibt es eine nette Alm mit direkt daneben liegender BMX- Strecke.

Hatte richtig was von Urlaub

Also, ich werd da auf jeden Fall nochmal auftauchen- alleine um noch ein wenig die Downhills zu üben.  Ich denke mal, mein Bruda und ich haben für die Downhillstreck ca. ne Viertelstunde gebraucht. Wenn ich dann vom Parkbesitzer höre, das beim letzten Wettkampf Markus Klausmann eine Zeit von 2 min 50 gebraucht hat, dann kommen mir die Tränen.

Man kann sich das garnicht vorstellen, was das für eine Abfahrt ist....also, vor dem Sent.601 am Gardasee braucht sich das Teil nicht zu verstecken.


----------



## Enrgy (3. August 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ....also, vor dem Sent.601 am Gardasee braucht sich das Teil nicht zu verstecken...



Wann warst du das letzte Mal auf dem 601? Der hat sich in den letzten 6-8 Jahren nämlich ziemlich verändert. Hab letzten Herbst den unteren Teil fast nur geschoben. Absolut ätzend. Nie wieder! (höchstens rauf mitm Trialmopped)


----------



## mikkael (3. August 2004)

Hallo Volker, @all
willst Du Freitag Abend ne Runde fahren? Oder gibt's bereits ne reguläre Tomburg-Runde, an die ich mich anschliessen kann? 

Viele Grüße
Mikkael


----------



## Enrgy (3. August 2004)

Hui Mikkael,
Samstag wäre mir lieber. Würde gerne mal wieder die Tomburg-Ahr Tour vom 17.4. fahren, über Kreuzberg, Ahrbrück, Steinerberg und Kalenborn. Waren 52km mit knapp 1300Hm. Wenn kein ortskundiger mitkommt, muß ich mich aber selber erst anhand von ein paar Karten orientieren.

Also Tomburger, wie siehts aus?

Gruß enrgy


----------



## mikkael (3. August 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag wäre mir lieber. Würde gerne mal wieder die Tomburg-Ahr Tour vom 17.4. fahren, über Kreuzberg, Ahrbrück, Steinerberg und Kalenborn.



Leider 'no-go' bei mir für längere Touren am Samstag und Sonntag! 

Ab 16.30-17.00 Uhr wäre eigentlich alles OK, dann aber zu Treffpunkten, die ich von mir aus -ohne Weltreise- bikend erreichen kann (hier Langenfeld höchste der Gefühle). 

Wenn's so nicht klappt, werde ich Freitag Abend (oder evtl. Samstag) eine lockere 'Wipperaue-Sengbachtalsperre-usw-Runde' fahren, vielleicht schliesst sich jemand doch an.

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (3. August 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Hui Mikkael,
> Samstag wäre mir lieber. Würde gerne mal wieder die Tomburg-Ahr Tour vom 17.4. fahren, über Kreuzberg, Ahrbrück, Steinerberg und Kalenborn. Waren 52km mit knapp 1300Hm. Wenn kein ortskundiger mitkommt, muß ich mich aber selber erst anhand von ein paar Karten orientieren.
> 
> Also Tomburger, wie siehts aus?
> ...



Zufall? Gedankenübertragung? Habe meine Ahrtour für Samstag als Termin eingetragen. Halte mich für relativ ortskundig.   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Handlampe (6. August 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Zufall? Gedankenübertragung? Habe meine Ahrtour für Samstag als Termin eingetragen. Halte mich für relativ ortskundig.
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Michael



Hi Michael

Ich bin mit dabei (natürlich nur, wenn es nicht in strömen regnet- du kennst mich ja- Schönwetterbiker)

Ich hätte da auch noch eine nette Auffahrt vom Kesselingertal zum SB im Ärmel, die du bestimmt noch nicht kennst. Würde gut in deine Tour passen


----------



## hardy_aus_k (6. August 2004)

@handlampe

Reichen Dir die Höhenmeter nicht   

Also, für jeden zusätzlichen Höhenmeter werde ich mindestens eine Minute maximal herumzicken   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Handlampe (6. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @handlampe
> 
> Reichen Dir die Höhenmeter nicht
> 
> ...



Hi Hardy

Mal zur Richtigstellung: Auf den Steinerberg geht die Tour eh hoch, nur hab ich noch ne andere Alternative zu Michaels Asphaltauffahrt- sozusagen nur eine andere Art der Quälerei


----------



## zippi (6. August 2004)

Hallo Uwe, schau mal im Feierabendthread. Da hab ich gerade was für Dich reingestellt.


----------



## on any sunday (7. August 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Zufall? Gedankenübertragung? Habe meine Ahrtour für Samstag als Termin eingetragen. Halte mich für relativ ortskundig.
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Michael



Ahrtour wird wegen Waschküchenwetter abgeblasen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (7. August 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ahrtour wird wegen Waschküchenwetter abgeblasen.



Na, jetzt bin ich aber dann doch ziemlich angefressen   

Du bist ja ein größeres Weichei als ich. Solche Absagen kommen nicht besonders gut, vor allen Dingen, wenn garkein Waschküchenwetter herrscht.
Ich fahre Extra von der Arbeit weiter ins Ahrtal um dann da festzustellen- kein Michael- nicht auf dem Handy zu erreichen - PRIMA

Man sollte vielleicht überlegen, die Absage nicht ein paar Stunden vorher ins Netz zu stellen- nicht jeder ist in der Lage immer ins I-Net zu schauen. 
Zumindest das Handy kann man dann anmachen, damit ich da nicht planlos umherfahre um dich zu suchen. 

Übrigens haben wir beide auch schon telefoniert.....eigentlich mußt du meine Nummer auch haben...

Ich bin auf jeden Fall ziemlich sauer

Gruß Uwe "Handlampe"


----------



## on any sunday (7. August 2004)

Daywalker74 schrieb:
			
		

> Na, jetzt bin ich aber dann doch ziemlich angefressen
> 
> Du bist ja ein größeres Weichei als ich. Solche Absagen kommen nicht besonders gut, vor allen Dingen, wenn garkein Waschküchenwetter herrscht.
> Ich fahre Extra von der Arbeit weiter ins Ahrtal um dann da festzustellen- kein Michael- nicht auf dem Handy zu erreichen - PRIMA
> ...



Hallo Uwe!

Wat soll ich sagen, hast recht. Ich hoffe aber, dir wurde nichts abgefressen, was du noch brauchen kannst.  

Euer Ehren, ich kann zu meiner Verteidigung nur sagen, das in Köln heute morgen reichlich Wasser vom Himmel gekommen ist und die Vorhersage für Ahrweiler schon so ähnlich wie diese war:

"UNWETTERWARNUNG vor SCHWEREM GEWITTER mit HEFTIGEM STARKREGEN, 
HAGEL und STURMBÖEN 

für Kreis Ahrweiler 

gültig von: Samstag, 07.08.04 16:00 Uhr 
bis: Samstag, 07.08.04 18:00 Uhr 

ausgegeben vom Deutschen Wetterdienst 
am: Samstag, 07.08.04 15:52 Uhr 

Einzelne Gewitter mit örtlichem Starkregen über 25 mm/h, 
Stellenweise Hagel und vereinzeltem Sturmböen 

Hinweis auf mögliche Gefahren: 
- einzelne herabstürzende Äste, herabfallende Gegenstände 
- durch Hagelschlag Schäden an Gebäuden, Autos und 
landwirtschaftlichen Kulturen möglich 
- kurzzeitige Verkehrsbehinderungen während des Platzregens 
möglich 
- örtlich Blitzschäden 
Bei Blitzschlag besteht Lebensgefahr! 

DWD / ZV Offenbach"

Tragischer Weise liegt mein Handy in meiner Tasche und die steht auf der Arbeit.  

Euer Ehren, ich plädiere auf milderen Umstände wegen altersbedingter Vergesslichkeit und hoffe auf ein geringes Strafmaß.

Ich bin optimistisch und setze den Termin einfach für morgen um 12 Uhr nochmal rein.

I`m so sorry!

Michael

P.S. Grüsse an deinen Bruda


----------



## Handlampe (8. August 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin optimistisch und setze den Termin einfach für morgen um 12 Uhr nochmal rein.



Also ... Micha.... ich hab da gerade eine Wolke am sonst stahlblauen Himmel entdeckt, das ist mir zu riskant, daraus könnte sich ein Unwetter entwickeln   

Mal Spass beiseite... wir sind dann gestern vom Headquater des Teams in Meckenheim Richtung Ahr gestartet. 
Mein Resume der Tour: 
1 Bienenstich ins Ohrläppchen
1 mal mit der Schulter in einem Ast hängengeblieben
Diverse Kontakte mit nesselnden Planzen
...und 1 mal mit dem Gesicht gebremst

Heute ist RUHETAG

Wir hatten nach der Tour 72km und 1250 hm bei einem Schnitt von 18,3 km/h auf der Uhr. Also, selbst ohne diverse Schrammen währe heute bei mir Ruhetag gewesen. Zumal das viele Ozelon in der Luft mir doch ein wenig Kopfschmerzen bereitet hat.


----------



## on any sunday (10. August 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Also ... Micha.... ich hab da gerade eine Wolke am sonst stahlblauen Himmel entdeckt, das ist mir zu riskant, daraus könnte sich ein Unwetter entwickeln
> 
> Mal Spass beiseite... wir sind dann gestern vom Headquater des Teams in Meckenheim Richtung Ahr gestartet.
> Mein Resume der Tour:
> ...



Hallo Gesichtsbremse!

Habe mich am Sonntag, trotz der bedrohlichen Wolke, auf den weeeiten Weg zur Ahr gemacht, am Händchen meinen Nachbarn.  

Traumtour, schönstes Wetter, ein beschauliches Lüftchen, kaum Leute im Wald, Hardy gezeigt, warum die Tour als technisch schwer eingestuft war  , Ahrdurchquerung, Zeitfahren auf den Steiner Berg gewonnen , seit Sonntag heißt der Trial Trail vom Krausberg bei mir nur noch "Was war das den ?" Trail (etwas verzweifelte Frage vom Nachbarn ). Perfekt.  

Achso, zur Info Uwe: 

Bienenstich gehört in den Mund, nicht ins Ohr
Äste gehören an den Baum, nicht an Schultern
nesselnde Pflanzen fördern die Durchblutung
Welche Gesichtsbeläge bremsen besser, die roten oder die schwarzen? aber nur für Ceramicboden. 
Ozelote, (diese kleinen Raubkatzen), sind nicht an der Ahr heimisch

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Enrgy (10. August 2004)

Hi Tomburger!

Muß auch mal kurz von meiner Tour gestern berichten. Wie ich ja schon weiter oben geschrieben hab, wollte ich ursprünglich am Samstag die Route von der Tomburg zum Steinerberg und zurück fahren, wie wir sie im April gemacht hatten. Doch ausgerechnet an dem Tag muß meine Mutter Geburtstag feiern  mann, das hätte sie auch vorher sagen können. Kann mir ja nicht alle Termine merken in meinem Alter!

Also hab ich die Sache auf gestern verschoben, weil es ab heute ja schon wieder regnen soll und auch schon tut.
Daß gestern der bislang heißeste Tag im Jahr war, kam natürlich im Auto OHNE Klima supergut, trotz nur 75km Anfahrt.
Aber wenigstens kann man an der Tomburg im Schatten parken.
Da ichs am vormittag "etwas" schleifen ließ, hab ich auch erst um 14.45 Auf dem Bike gesessen. Karte mit der eingetragenen Route hat mir WilliWipfel geschickt, er hatte damals die Tour auf GPS gespeichert. Danke nochmals, ohne die Karte wär erst recht nix gegangen!

Als erstes fiel mir bei der Ankunft an der Tomburg auf, daß ich meine Digicam vergessen hatte -       HA$$ - Gerrreizt! Fu$k!!
Und das bei DEM Wetter!
Erste super Aussicht schon nach wenigen Metern aufs gegenüber liegende 7GB - nein, nicht ärgern!
Die ersten 3km gingen noch problemlos, doch dann gings irgendwo ab auf nen Singletrail, die Karte half da auch nicht weiter.
Also das erstemal am Hilberather Bach verfahren, natürlich zu weit bergab, ist ja auch nicht heiß heute!
Todenfeld hab ich dann zielstrebig rechts liegen gelassen. Doch statt Richtung Berg bin ich dann zu weit westlich geraten und durfte mit Hilfe eines Einheimischen die Orientierung wieder erlangen. Also von Freisheim über die Straße durch das Tal rauf zurück nach Berg, ist ja nicht heiß heute!
Nun kannte ich die Strecke wieder aus der Erinnerung, beim Naturfreundehaus beginnt der erste geile Singletrail. Wenns kühler gewesen wär, hätte ich ihn sicher 2x gefahren.
Weiter über Kreuzhardt und Unterkrälingen zum nächsten Downhill auf dem Singletrail nach Kreuzberg. Die erste Flasche ist leer, ist ja nicht heiß heute!
Ui, die Bremsen werden blau, ist wohl doch heiß oder was?
In Kreuzberg dann die ersten 2 Menschen seit dem Einheimischen in Freisheim. Nur schnell weiter, ätzend dieses Getümmel!
Hinter Kreuzberg beginnt der kurze aber tricky Singletrail am Bach, sehr schmaler Pfad, man stößt beim Treten fast mit dem linken Pedal am Hang an. Das sollte natürlich vermieden werden, sonst hebelts einen aus und man liegt im Bach. Wär aber auch nicht tragisch, bringt wenigstens Kühlung. Ist ja nicht heiß heute!

Nun folgt der zähe Anstieg zum "Kotzhardt", wirklich der passende  Name für den Berg. Helm runter, Flasche aus dem Rucksack auffüllen. Spätestens in Ahrbrück muß ich tanken. Und am Steinerberg sicher nochmal.
Doch erst kommt das Vergnügen, schnelle Serpentinenabfahrt nach Ahrbrück.
Ein Blick auf die Karte zeigt mir eine scheinbar reizvollere Alternativroute, sieht wie ein Singletrail aus. Ich umrunde den Hengstberg und quere dessen Flanke auf halber Höhe  aber nix Singletrail, sondern auf einer neu angelegten kleinen Forstautobahn! Wenigstens die Aussicht war ganz nett.
So, endlich in Ahrbrück! Irgendwie bin ich schon ziemlich platt, aber ist ja nicht heiß heute! Muß dringend Wasser tanken, was bietet sich besser als die örtliche Feuerwehr, wo grad 2 Jungs die Garage öffnen.
Inzwischen ist es 18.15 Uhr, auf gehts zum Steinerberg durch das Waldtal.
Hier hab ich nochmal Pause gemacht, mußte auch dringend was essen. Oben ist sicher wieder eine Flasche leer.
Hier geschah auch das inzwischen völlig unerwartete, ich traf wie sich später rausstellen sollte, den EINZIGEN Menschen auf der gesamten Tour abseits im Wald. Wer wars? Ein Jagdpächter in seinem Kia-Jeep mit GL-Kennzeichen. So trifft man sich als Bewohner und Nutzer des bergischen Landes mal eben an der Ahr im Wald - ist ja eigentlich auch schöner dort!
Da Wespen und Fliegen langsam Gefallen an mir gefunden zu haben scheinen (der ist bald tot, das gibt prima Fleisch zum Eierlegen!), mach ich mich an den Rest des Anstiegs. Teilweise hab ich dann die Steigung geschoben, zumindest die steilen Stücke.
Endlich oben angekommen, deutet der leere Parkplatz auf nichts Gutes - logisch, Montag Ruhetag, ist ja bei uns auch nicht anders. Und ich hätte dringend eine Cola gebraucht, langsam kam der Hungerast durch. Auf der leeren Terrasse mit klasse Aussicht hab ich dann einsam meine letzten Müsliriegel verzehrt. 
Ok, jetzt nur noch schnell runter nach Mayschoß und flugs zur Kalenborner Höhe...
Hier oben am Steinerberg hab ich mich wieder über meine Vergesslichkeit geärgert. Super Panorama, aber eben keine Cam.
Um 19.15 Uhr starte ich auf die Abfahrt, langsam wird es kühler, die Sonne wird durch schon Schleierwolken verdeckt.
Hier gehts aber lang bergab! Wo ist denn nun dieser tolle Singletrail mit den Wurzeln? Karte raus, zum 964. Male an diesem Tag - Hm, da muß ich hin, kann mich aber nicht mehr genau erinnern wie es im April war, ok, erstmal da lang, natürlich bergab. 
1km weiter - Shit, das KANN nicht stimmen! Karte schauen, auch nicht schlauer sein, umdrehen gereizt wieder hochstrampeln, mann bin ich platt, und da kommen ja noch ein paar HM nach Kalenborn. 
Plötzlich seh ich versteckt ein olles Hinweisschild nach Mayschoß, es geht steil im Wald begab, das muß es sein!
Ah, super, das ist die Abfahrt! Nun schnell noch zum Aussichtspunkt mit Hütte. Und wieder schön über den vergessenen Fotoapparat ärgern!
Recht zügig ereiche ich endlich die Serpentinenabfahrt nach Mayschoß, hier suche ich zielstrebig das erste Haus auf, wo sich was regt. Die Bewohner sitzen im Hof und trinken ein Fläschchen Sekt, ich gebe mich mit Leitungswasser zufrieden. Wo ich hinwolle - zur Tomburg nach Wormersdorf, über Kalenborn. Ja, fährste hier rauf, oben durch die Schranke.
Logo, hier kenn ich mich auch wieder aus, der braucht mir nix erzählen.
Jetzt kommt erstmal der Anstieg durch den Weinberg, wieder tolles Abendpanorama Richtung Altenahr. Aber ohne Cam? Ha$$!!
So, jetzt müsste ich endlich oben sein am Weinberg. Hier gings ja rechts in den Wald, wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Tja, wenn...
Nach einigen hundert Metern wirds mir zu bunt: Wie, bergab? Hä? Nee, das kann nicht stimmen! Karte raus, ärgern, umdrehen, wieder hochstrampeln. Und auch die Schranke erreichen, auf die ich hingewiesen wurde. Jaa, ok, es war heiß heute und ich immerhin schon 5 1/2 Stunden unterwegs.
Nun noch das steilere Stück zur Kalenborner Höhe, von dort ab bin ich dann wegen der Dunkelheit über die Straße nach Hilberath und Todenfeld gefahren. Wieder sehr schöner Sonnenuntergang, aber ohne Cam? 
In Todenfeld gehts nochmal rechts ab durch den Wald zur Tomburg, natürlich hab ich noch einige Schlammlöcher mitgenommen, war ja auch schon duster. Um 21.15 Uhr hab ich dann endlich den Parkplatz erreicht. Nur gut, daß ich mir im Auto ne Flasche Cola mitgenommen hatte. Ich war dermaßen platt!! 
Fazit: War wohl doch heiß heute?

Resultat: fast 62km mit 1400 HM, Fahrzeit schlappe 4h40min.
Die ursprüngliche Route wäre 10km kürzer und über 100Hm flacher gewesen.
Ergo: Nie ohne das liebe Team Tomburg auf die Reise gehen!

Gruß enrgy, gestern eher low-enrgy....


----------



## Handlampe (10. August 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Hier gehts aber lang bergab! Wo ist denn nun dieser tolle Singletrail mit den Wurzeln? Karte raus, zum 964. Male an diesem Tag - Hm, da muß ich hin, kann mich aber nicht mehr genau erinnern wie es im April war, ok, erstmal da lang, natürlich bergab.
> 1km weiter - Shit, das KANN nicht stimmen! Karte schauen, auch nicht schlauer sein, umdrehen gereizt wieder hochstrampeln, mann bin ich platt, und da kommen ja noch ein paar HM nach Kalenborn.



Heißer Bericht

...und ich sach auch noch.... niieemals ohne das TEAM   


Übrigens, hab für Samstag mal wieder ne Tour reingestellt, bei mir klappt das zwar nicht so mit der Anzeige der Fahrgemeinschaften (weiß nicht, ob das nur bei mir so ist). 
Daher auch hier nochmal der Termin:
Samstag um 13 Uhr ab P Tomburg


----------



## M.Panzer (11. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen er ist wieder da der stunt-beck! Werde alles in Bewegung setzen das ich am samstag dabei bin. Ach Uwe ich bringe dann zwar keinen Bienenstich mit aber so etwas in der Art. Bis dahin Gruß Micha.


----------



## on any sunday (11. August 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Tomburger!
> 
> Muß auch mal kurz von meiner Tour gestern berichten. Wie ich ja schon weiter oben geschrieben hab, wollte ich ursprünglich am Samstag die Route von der Tomburg zum Steinerberg ............ .
> 
> Gruß enrgy, gestern eher low-enrgy....



Also, für mich klingt das nach einer vollkommen normalen Team Tomburg Tour, halt nur ohne Team.  Wärst besser mit meinereiner am Sonntag gefahren.   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Enrgy (11. August 2004)

@ on any sunday

Ist ja nicht so, daß ich Sonntag faul gewesen wäre. Da bin ich mit zippi hier ne Runde bei uns gefahren.


----------



## Handlampe (11. August 2004)

Also nochmal für Alle die am Samstag Lust auf eine gepflegte Bergradausfahrt haben:

Hier  gehts zur Anmeldung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (11. August 2004)

Hi Uwe,
wer oder was ist "die Steinbach" ? Eine Talsperre? Wo liegt die denn? Kannste mal kurz die Tour beschreiben (nein, nicht so ausführlich wie mein Bericht oben!)
Wetter sollte ja bis Samstag wieder besser werden (ist ja heute schon wieder ganz ok).
Muß mal sehen, ob ich komme, hab derzeit nur den Kleinwagen meiner Freundin, da krieg ich mein Jek nicht komplett rein. Müsste dann evtl. mitm Hardtail fahren. Oder nochmal Mutters Auto schnorren wie am Montag.

Gruß Volker


----------



## Handlampe (11. August 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Uwe,
> wer oder was ist "die Steinbach" ? Eine Talsperre? Wo liegt die denn? Kannste mal kurz die Tour beschreiben (nein, nicht so ausführlich wie mein Bericht oben!)



Hi Volker

Wie du es schon richtig erahnt hast ist die Steinbach eine Talsperre....RICHTIG. Sie liegt grob zwischen Bad Münstereifel und Rheinbach. Ein feines Fleckchen inc. Waldgasthof mit eigener Brauerei   

Ist ein häufiges Ziel unserer Runden und es gibt viele Varianten dorthin. 
Die "klassische" Runde, wie ich sie bezeichnet habe ist eigentlich garnicht so klassisch. Wir haben sie eigentlich erst vor kurzem in Gemeinschaftsarbeit so zusammengestellt- Beinhaltet so ziemlich Alle Zückerchen an Trails und Highlights der Region. Nicht so extrem wie im Ahrtal- auch nicht so viele Höhenmeter- aber trotzdem eine sehr lohnenswerte Runde


----------



## Ploughman (13. August 2004)

Hi Tomburger,

schön, dass das Team noch lebt. Na, nachdem ich mich von meinen diversen Blessuren so richtig schön auskuriert und Jahrestiefstgewicht habe  , läßt der Radbestand zu wünschen übrig. Rennrad hat Riss am Tretlagergehäuse   (na, Giant bietet ja Garantie), Mountainbike ist ohne Kurbeln, Kette und mit verbogenem Umwerfer und Rad Nummer drei knackt. Werde also versuchen, mich morgen früh zu Höflichkeit & Service zu begeben um wenigstens 'ne Kurbelgarnitur und diverse Kleinteile zu erwerben, da ich die Runde zur STBTS gerne mitdrehen würde. Ihr fahrt bei jedem Wetter???  Die Aussichten sind ja nicht so rosig und die Weicheimarotten greifen ja um sich... Da ich nicht weiß, ob alles klappt bin ich entweder da, oder muß aus Material- oder Zeitgründen reumütig verzichten.

Nebenbei war ich für ein paar Tage im Jura, franz. Seite (dort, wo die letzte Bergetappe der Tour durchführte). Traumhaft. War dort mit dem oben beschriebenen Rennrad unterwegs. Endlos viele kleine Strassen, man konnte alle Ritzel benutzen, kaum Verkehr, perfektes Panorama, einfach empfehlenswert.

Hoffe also, dass ich's morgen gebacken bekomme (um Stuntbecks Bienenstich zu probieren), 

Ciao
Dieter

P.S: von wegen Bienen und Wespen: mich hat so ein liebes Tierchen auch am ersten Urlaubstag in den linken Oberschenkel gestochen. Dabei stellte sich heraus, dass ich genug Muskelmasse besitze, denn mit der zusätzlichen Schwellung passte das linke Bein kaum noch an der Sattelstütze vorbei  .


----------



## Handlampe (13. August 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr fahrt bei jedem Wetter???  Die Aussichten sind ja nicht so rosig und die Weicheimarotten greifen ja um sich... Da ich nicht weiß, ob alles klappt bin ich entweder da, oder muß aus Material- oder Zeitgründen reumütig verzichten.



Na, für den Nachmittag solls ja ein wenig besser werden, also denke ich wir fahren auf jeden Fall


----------



## Enrgy (13. August 2004)

Hi Uwe, 
ich entscheide mich kurzfristig, was ich mache. Entweder zu euch, zur 7GB-Tour oder hier bei uns was kleines. Kommt auf Wetter an. Evtl. verliere ich auch den Kampf gegen die Schwerkraft und bleib liegen...


----------



## Handlampe (13. August 2004)

Mal an Alle Zuleser hier:

Mein Bruda und ich wollen spontan in der nächsten Woche eine 3-4 Tagestour in den Alpen machen.

Also, wenn jemand Lust und Urlaub und Energie für ca. 2500hm am Tach hat, der ist herzlich willkommen


----------



## Ploughman (14. August 2004)

Hi Folks,

ja, das war eindeutig mein Waterloo  . Den Letzten beißen die Hunde, heißt es. Stimmt aber gar nicht. Denn das Hundewesen ist in Deutschland streng reglementiert. Anders aber mit der Schwarmwespe. Kein Gesetz kümmert sich um sie, außer vielleicht solche, die diesen Abschaum der Natur auch noch schützen  . Der Letzte - das waren in dem Fall Uwe und ich - der wird von der Schwarmwespe überfallen. Ich zähle bei mir min. 8 Einstiche, davon alleine drei eng bei einander dort, wo man sitzt. Ab morgen verwandle ich meinen Bio-Garten in eine DDT-Wüste, in der kein Insekt überlebt  . Dabei hatte alles so schön angefangen und der bikende Bäckermeister hatte uns kurz vorher mit köstlichem Süßgebäck versorgt. Dann die heimtückische gelb-schwarze Stachelattacke, die mich zwang, laut schreiend mein Bike aufzugeben und davon zu rennen    . Na ja, auch an Uwe waren sie ganz lebhaft dran  , hoffe aber, er ist besser davon gekommen als ich. Dann outete sich Volker Enrgy als Held und holte mein Bike aus dem feindlichen Territorium.

@Volker: du hast definitiv ein Obergäriges deiner Wahl gut, gerne auch zwei.

Schwer angeschlagen ging's also weiter und als es wieder anfing, ein wenig zu rollen, erfolgte die zweite Attacke: der eben noch so hochgepriesene Bäckermeister - sei es durch's Glückshormone ob des anstehenden Sohnes, sei es aus Übermut - entschloß sich zu einer spontanen, sicher nicht bösartigen Lenker-Hakeln-Session, die im beidseitigen Bodenkontakt endete  . 

Als ich dann Asphalt unter die Reifen kam, sah ich mich nach knapp drei Stunden gezwungen, den direkten Weg zurück zur Tomburg zu suchen. Das war auch nicht dumm: denn beim Hakeln hatte sich scheinbar auch das Schaltwerk in der Art verschoben, dass sich jeweils eine Abweichung von einem Zahnrad zwischen Ganganzeige und tatsächlicher Kettenpostion ergab.

Dies alles natürlich unter der "innigsten Teilnahme" der Weggefährten, besonders mein Brüllkrampf ob der Wespenattacke sorgte für Heiterkeit  .

Es kommen auch wieder bessere Zeiten  .

Ciao
Dieter


----------



## Enrgy (14. August 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> ... besonders mein Brüllkrampf ob der Wespenattacke sorgte für Heiterkeit  ....



Jou, der war schon einsame Spitze. Vor allem dein Feitstanz, den du dabei noch aufgeführt hast. Und unser Filmregisseur hatte die Cam nicht schußbereit. Das wär ein nettes Filmchen geworden.
Davon haben wir aber noch einige gedreht, als es wieder Richtung Tomburg ging. Vor allem die Nachaufnahmen von "Muschis" toller Bikehose (ich wette, die ist DOCH irgendwo im Schritt offen) werden bestimmt der Brüller.

Insgesamt wars heute wieder sehr unterhaltsam, egal was so vorkam, man hatte immer fett zu lachen. Da war der Dreck schon fast Nebensache. Ich hatte bergab auch einige haarige Situationen, logisch mit kopflastigem Hardtail und spiegelglatten Ceramicflanken. Daß die nicht trocknen konnten, dafür ja ständig gesorgt. Also Fully ist doch schon bequemer. Mein Nacken tut weh, die Handgelenke, die Oberschenkel brennen (toll eben beim Runtergehen der Kellertreppe) und Wadenkrämpfe hatte ich schon während der Tour. Wat bin ich ein Weichei geworden...Nun denn, mein Bike ist schon wieder sauber, ich noch nicht. Darf  mich nicht viel bewegen, sonst bröselts. Gut daß ich noch bis morgen Strohwitwer bin.

Gruß Volker


----------



## Handlampe (16. August 2004)

Jep, war wieder eine feine Tour. Bericht folgt in Kürze

Pech für alle, die nicht dabei waren.

P.S. 

Schönen Gruß an Hardy. 
Ich meine mal bei dir gelesen zu haben, das dir das Wetter überhaupt nichts ausmacht. Zitat: Wetter kommt und geht
Naja, dafür hast du dich aber ziemlich sang und klanglos bzw. wortlos wieder abgemeldet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (16. August 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

ich fange jetzt nicht an und führe irgendwelche Entschuldigungen an. Ganz klar und dazu stehe ich: Ich habe gekniffen und den Schwanz eingezogen !

Damit muss und kann ich leben, aber was mich wirklich geärgert hat, war dann der Wetterumschwung. Wenn ich dann höre, dass Ihr noch eine Menge Spaß gehabt habt, liegt die Enttäuschung dann wohl ganz auf meiner Seite   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## M.Panzer (16. August 2004)

Also ich kann mir nicht helfen aber ich bin bestimmt eine andere Tour gefahren am Samstag: Der Guide na ja, das mitgebrachte Futter der Hunger trieb es rein, meine Kondition zum kotzen, die Wege zu verschlammt, das Mädel zu männlich. Und mittendrin wird man auch noch vom Rad gestoßen! Also im Großen und Ganzen mal wieder wie immer eine Spitzentour mit dem TT. Hat mich wie immer total begeistert. Bin schon gespannt auf den Bericht. Bis dann euer Stunt-beck.


----------



## Handlampe (16. August 2004)

Hier also wieder der Kurzbericht zur Steinbachrunde

Natürlich obligatorisch:

Das Gruppenphoto:







v.l. Markus, Christof, Thomas, Helmut, Michael, Dieter, Uwe, Volker

Zugegeben, das Wetter war Anfangs wirklich nicht sehr prickelnd, hin und wieder erwischte uns eine kleine Dusche von oben, was allerdings nicht sehr tragisch war, da es ja von unten genug Feuchtigkeit gab, die natürlich von den Fahrern im Laufe der Tour ausgiebig zur Kühlung genutzt wurde










*Volker* wartete hier wieder mit einer völlig neuen Inovation auf: Dem neuen *Schwalbe 2.35 Antispritz*

Vergleicht bitte die vorherigen Bilder unserer beiden Testfahrer Helmut und Markus mit der unglaublichen Wirkung des neuen Antispritz bei Volker, gefahren mit der selben Geschwindigkeit:






*UNGLAUBLICH*  

Vor diesem Test gab es aber natürlich wieder etliche Trails zu meistern, wie hier z.B. das nette Teilstück hinter Houverath











Weiter ging es Richtung Martinshütte wo dann unser Teilchenbeschleuniger und Stuntbäcker Michael wieder auftischte:





*Teilchen für Alle* 

Der anschließende Trail hinunter zum Effelsbergerbach hat ab sofort auch endlich einen Namen: Der Wespentrail






Dieses Photo entstand ca. 100m vor dem ominösen Zusammentreffen. Wie Dieter schon beschrieben hat, fuhren wir beide als Letzte- ich sah nur das Getumel dort am Trailrand- dachte mir nichts dabei und fuhr weiter- bis mich das markerschütternde Geschrei unseres Ploughman fast vom Rad holte. 
Aber dann bekam ich es auch zu spüren... Hab wohl nur 3 Stiche abbekommen...der Rest war dann für Dieter bestimmt.
Tja, unsere kleinen gelb-schwarzen Freunde waren wohl schon leicht angefressen, von den Bikern, die vor uns den Trail hinunter kamen...und bei uns hieß es dann nur noch *ATTAKE*

Am Radioteleskop vorbei ging es dann weiter Richtung Decke Tönnes wo es wieder einen netten Trail zu befahren galt. 
Dieser war dann am Ende leider nicht mehr ganz befahrbar (hier hätte wohl auch das Schweizer Messer unseres Trailpflegers Volker nicht mehr genützt)




Vorbei am Gut Unterdickt folgte die immer wieder gern genommene  "Panzerstraße" hinein in den Bad Münstereifeler Wald






Ich glaube hier schon des öfteren Arbeiter von Magura gesichtet zu haben, weil wohl hier von diesem Weg das Material für Bremsbeläge abgebaut wird. 

Von der STBTS ging es dann wieder zurück Richtung Rheinbach. Zuvor aber noch eine kleine Rast (mit Sprungeinlagen) auf dem Beuelskopf.










Hier entdeckten wir auch, das sich die ganze Zeit eine Dame in unseren Reihen befand....bis dahin völlig *unerkannt* Erst Volker deckte den Schwindel auf, wonach sich unsere Frau auch zu erkennen gab: 
(Dieses Bild ist für Personen unter 18 Jahren nicht geeignet)






Bilder und diesmal auch ein kleines Filmchen gib es hier


----------



## Handlampe (16. August 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Der Letzte - das waren in dem Fall Uwe und ich - der wird von der Schwarmwespe überfallen. Ich zähle bei mir min. 8 Einstiche, davon alleine drei eng bei einander dort, wo man sitzt.



Hi Dieter 

Wir haben gestern noch eine 115 km Tour mit dem Rennrad in die Eifel gemacht. Ich hatte tatsächlich schon wieder zweimal Kontakt mit diesen braun-gelben Plagen. Beidesmal sind sie mir in den Helm geflogen. Zum Glück hatte ich ihn immer schnell genug aus- Beim zweiten Mal hatte ich dann tatsächlich auch mal ein Erfolgserlebniss:
in Stichworten:
- Kopf nach unten genommen
- Feind dringt in den Helm ein
- Helm vom Kopf gerissen
- Helm betrachtet und Feind entdeckt wie er gerade versucht sein Gift in den Helm zu pumpen
- Helm schwillt an   ...nee war jetzt nur spass
- Helmgurt genommen und abgelenkten Feind an der Helminnenseite zerdrückt

... was für ein herrliches Knirchen. 
Sorry, bin kein Tierquäler, aber Wespen sind doch auch keine Tiere, sondern Menschenquäler


----------



## Ploughman (16. August 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Dieter
> 
> Wir haben gestern noch eine 115 km Tour mit dem Rennrad in die Eifel gemacht. Ich hatte tatsächlich schon wieder zweimal Kontakt mit diesen braun-gelben Plagen. Beidesmal sind sie mir in den Helm geflogen. Zum Glück hatte ich ihn immer schnell genug aus- Beim zweiten Mal hatte ich dann tatsächlich auch mal ein Erfolgserlebniss:
> in Stichworten:
> ...



Hi Uwe,

zunächst muß ich mal meine Einstichzahl revidieren: es waren mindestens zehn!!  Offensichtlich war ich durch den Stich in den Oberschenkel, den ich mir vorletzten Montag einfing, aber schon einigermassen desensibilisiert: mit gelegentlichem Kratzen hier und dort ist die Sache kaum mehr der Rede wert  .

Da hab ich den gestrigen Tag - da zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch recht angeschwollen - weitestgehend auf der Terasse damit verbracht, die eben montierten Teile wieder vom Radon abzubauen, bei dem auf jedenfall das Schaltauge gewechselt werden muß und vielleicht auch das Schaltwerk. Kommt doch schon wieder so ein Biest angesummt! Aber diesmal hatte ich meine Fliegenklatsche zur Hand: welch glücklichen Gesichtsausdruck nahm ich an, als ich die Bestie schon beim ersten Schlag in zwei Teile hieb. Da war mein Selbstvertrauen wieder stark angehoben. Ich sagte ja, es kommen auch wieder bessere Zeiten.

Ciao
Dieter


----------



## M.Panzer (16. August 2004)

Hi Uwe echt klasse Bericht und Bilder wie wär´s mit ner Rodderbergtour am Mittwoch so als Feierabendtour. Gruß Micha.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (17. August 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Bilder und diesmal auch ein kleines Filmchen gib es hier




 Bis jetzt sind noch keine Bilder oder gar Filmchen aufgetaucht. Oder gehen die nur mit gültiger "über18.de" Kennung?


----------



## Handlampe (17. August 2004)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Uwe echt klasse Bericht und Bilder wie wär´s mit ner Rodderbergtour am Mittwoch so als Feierabendtour. Gruß Micha.



Hi Michael

Feierabend is bei mir zur Zeit nicht....hab URLAUB.


----------



## Enrgy (17. August 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Michael
> 
> Feierabend is bei mir zur Zeit nicht....hab URLAUB.




Ich weis ja, ihr wollt in die Berge. Wie wäre es danach mal mit unserer Trailtour tagsüber? Hast du nächste Woche auch noch frei?


----------



## M.Panzer (18. August 2004)

Hallo an alle ich will morgen gegen 14 Uhr 30 mit dem RR ne Runde drehen. Hat jemand Lust mit zu fahren. Dann einfach über´s Netz bescheid sagen. Bis dahin Gruß Micha.


----------



## Handlampe (19. August 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weis ja, ihr wollt in die Berge. Wie wäre es danach mal mit unserer Trailtour tagsüber? Hast du nächste Woche auch noch frei?



Jep, hab nächste Woche auch noch frei.
Nachdem die ganzen anderen Geschichten nicht geklappt haben, bin ich nächste Woche definitiv in den Alpen unterwegs, allerdings gibt es nur ein paar Light-Touren mit meiner Freundinn


----------



## M.Panzer (19. August 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Jep, hab nächste Woche auch noch frei.
> Nachdem die ganzen anderen Geschichten nicht geklappt haben, bin ich nächste Woche definitiv in den Alpen unterwegs, allerdings gibt es nur ein paar Light-Touren mit meiner Freundinn



Hi Uwe dann schönen Urlaub in den Alpen, auch Lighttuoren können schön sein, besonders in netter Begleitung. Bis dahin Micha.


----------



## on any sunday (19. August 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Folks,
> 
> ja, das war eindeutig mein Waterloo  . Den Letzten beißen die Hunde, heißt es. Stimmt aber gar nicht. Denn das Hundewesen ist in Deutschland streng reglementiert. Anders aber mit der Schwarmwespe. Kein Gesetz kümmert sich um sie, außer vielleicht solche, die diesen Abschaum der Natur auch noch schützen  . Der Letzte - das waren in dem Fall Uwe und ich - der wird von der Schwarmwespe überfallen. Ich zähle bei mir min. 8 Einstiche, davon alleine drei eng bei einander dort, wo man sitzt. Ab morgen verwandle ich meinen Bio-Garten in eine DDT-Wüste, in der kein Insekt überlebt  . Dabei hatte alles so schön angefangen und der bikende Bäckermeister hatte uns kurz vorher mit köstlichem Süßgebäck versorgt. Dann die heimtückische gelb-schwarze Stachelattacke, die mich zwang, laut schreiend mein Bike aufzugeben und davon zu rennen    . Na ja, auch an Uwe waren sie ganz lebhaft dran  , hoffe aber, er ist besser davon gekommen als ich. Dann outete sich Volker Enrgy als Held und holte mein Bike aus dem feindlichen Territorium.
> 
> ...



Gruezi Dieter,

kaum wieder im Lande und schon bist du, wie immer, ein richtiger Glückspilz  und das Giant ist auch noch kaputt  . Aber noch lange kein Grund, sich ein Canyon anzulachen   Ich würde sagen, wir treffen uns bei mir auf der Arbeit und fahren dann ums Eck zu Herrn Hergarden und suchen für dich dann ein leckeres TCR aus.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Ploughman (20. August 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Gruezi Dieter,
> 
> kaum wieder im Lande und schon bist du, wie immer, ein richtiger Glückspilz  und das Giant ist auch noch kaputt  . Aber noch lange kein Grund, sich ein Canyon anzulachen   Ich würde sagen, wir treffen uns bei mir auf der Arbeit und fahren dann ums Eck zu Herrn Hergarden und suchen für dich dann ein leckeres TCR aus.
> 
> ...


Danke des Mitgefühles. Ja, das mit dem Giant ist schlimm. Allerdings hat sich der Hersteller schon dahin gehend geoutet, einen Ersatzrahmen zur Verfügung stellen zu wollen  , nur wann   . Weniger Hoffnung besteht da für das Radon, wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden. 

Aber keine Sorge: immerhin bin ich heute morgen am Neumarkt mit einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 28km/h angekommen. Wenn man bedenkt, dass sich auf der Strecke ja alle möglichen Hindernisse bemühen, die Fahrt zu beeinträchtigen - gar nicht mal so schlecht, die Beinchen fünktionieren wenistens .  

Ciao
Dieter


----------



## on any sunday (20. August 2004)

Vorsicht, böse Tourkopierer im Gebiet der Tomburg am Sonntag, guckst du hier

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## blitzfitz (26. August 2004)

Hallo Team Tomburg,

ja ja, Asche auf mein Haupt. Ich habe lange nichts geschrieben.

Bin wieder zurück vom Alpencross und sonstigen Urlaubsvergnügungen und habe auch schon den Schock der ersten Tage im Büro halbwegs überstanden.

Wir sind zu dritt gefahren (Achim, Andy und ich). Nächstes Mal würde ich aber keine 20 Zoll Räder mehr nehmen.   






Hier zwei nette Photos vom Fimbapass, 





Val d'Uina





und aus dem Val Mora.





Weitere Bilder gibt es hier.

Den Bericht gibt's demnächst. Ich muss meine Schriftstellerfeder erst noch im Keller suchen.

Ach ja, für die Zahlenfanatiker die Statistik: 7 Tage, 13200 Hm, 490 km.

Bis demächst wieder einmal an der Tomburg.  

Ciao,
      Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.Panzer (27. August 2004)

Hallo Ralf schön das du wieder im Lande bist. Ich hoffe der Urlaub war gut, den Bildern nach zu Urteilen war er super.
Bis die Tage Micha.


----------



## on any sunday (27. August 2004)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Team Tomburg,
> 
> ja ja, Asche auf mein Haupt. Ich habe lange nichts geschrieben.
> 
> ...



Hach, sehr schöne Photos, Gegend kommt mir zum großen Teil bekannt vor. Ich glaub, ich könnt schon wieder.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Scottti (29. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

melde mich ebenfalls zurück von meinem "light-Urlaub" (mit Freundin) aus Norwegen. Das Radel war natürlich mit dabei, wurde jedoch nicht annähernd so beansprucht wie es sonst so der Fall ist   
Nunja, jetzt bin ich natürlich vollkommen ausgehungert und scharf auf einen ordentlichen Stollenritt.

Also asap ab ins Gelände!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=78056&stc=1


----------



## Handlampe (29. August 2004)

Wo wir gerade beim Zurückmelden sind, darf ich mich dann auch wieder von einem kurzen Bike & Hike Trip mit meiner Freundin aus den Alpen zurückmelden





Am Walchensee



Gleichzeitig auch den Termin für den nächsten Event ankündigen:
Kommendes WE (4.-5.9.04) wollen wir nach Winterberg. Einen Tag wollen wir uns im Bikepark vergnügen und einen Tag eine große Runde in der Bikearena Willingen fahren.

Also, alle die Lust haben bitte (möglichst schnell) bei mir melden, damit ich Unterkunft und auch die Leihbikes im Park klar machen kann


----------



## M.Panzer (31. August 2004)

Na dann will ich mich auch zurück melden, aber nicht aus dem Urlaub sondern aus dem Krankenhaus. Nein nicht was ihr jetzt denkt sondern ich bin heute Vater des neuen Armstrong geworden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Zu deinem Termin Uwe muß ich natürlich sagen das ich den harten Kern vom TT am Sonntag   zum Babypinkeln   einladen wollte, also wer nicht zum Bikeparke will kommt zu mir am Sonntag 13 Uhr. Bis dahin der Stunt-beck.


----------



## Lüni (31. August 2004)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann will ich mich auch zurück melden, aber nicht aus dem Urlaub sondern aus dem Krankenhaus. Nein nicht was ihr jetzt denkt sondern ich bin heute Vater des neuen Armstrong geworden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Zu deinem Termin Uwe muß ich natürlich sagen das ich den harten Kern vom TT am Sonntag   zum Babypinkeln   einladen wollte, also wer nicht zum Bikeparke will kommt zu mir am Sonntag 13 Uhr. Bis dahin der Stunt-beck.



Na dann will ich mal herzlichen Glückwunsch   und willkommen im Club sagen.   

Ich hoffe alle sind wohl auf! 
Neuste Erfahrungen haben gezeigt, dass die Nächte mit Nachwuchs kürzer und vor allem nicht unterbrechungsfrei sind,   aber zu den Nächten habt ihr Bäckersleut ja sowie so ein andere Einstellung.  

Viel Spaß und Gruß an die Mama  
 Jörg

PS.: Ich sag Dir es wird spannend für Euch!


----------



## Handlampe (31. August 2004)

Na, dann auch von mir:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch

Papa Stunt Beck


----------



## blitzfitz (31. August 2004)

Hi Micha,

auch von mir die besten Glückwünsche an die wachsende Familie.   

Ralf


----------



## Handlampe (5. September 2004)

*Team Tomburg* hat also heute einen großen Ausflug in die Welt der Drops und Sprünge, Anlieger und Tables gemacht:

Es ging in den Bikepark Winterberg

Mit 8 Bikern ging es also ins Sauerland, um die geliehenen Bikes in kleine Stücke zu fahren   

EIN RIESEN SPASS   

Bericht und Bilder folgen später. Die Kollegen p.pipowitsch und der Entertainer waren diesmal für das Fotografische zuständig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## williwipfel (7. September 2004)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann will ich mich auch zurück melden, aber nicht aus dem Urlaub sondern aus dem Krankenhaus. Nein nicht was ihr jetzt denkt sondern ich bin heute Vater des neuen Armstrong geworden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Zu deinem Termin Uwe muß ich natürlich sagen das ich den harten Kern vom TT am Sonntag   zum Babypinkeln   einladen wollte, also wer nicht zum Bikeparke will kommt zu mir am Sonntag 13 Uhr. Bis dahin der Stunt-beck.



Hallo Micha,

 *Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die ganze Familie!*  

Ich kann Lüni nur beipflichten, es macht einen riesen Spass und die Nächte werden nur kurz von Schlaf unterbrochen.   Bei uns sind ja nun schon 3 Monate um. 

Gestern war ich nach 14 Wochen Rad-Abstinenz wieder mal im 7GB zum Konditionscheck......   Es gibt wieder einiges aufzuholen. 

Ich hoffe, in Zukunft mal wieder die eine oder andere Runde mit dem TT mitfahren zu können.

Viele Grüße
Tino


----------



## Enrgy (7. September 2004)

williwipfel schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern war ich nach 14 Wochen Rad-Abstinenz wieder mal im 7GB zum Konditionscheck......   Es gibt wieder einiges aufzuholen.




Das ist ja schon fast so, als ob man noch nie gefahren ist.
In den letzten 7 Jahren hab ich trotz Winterfaulheit max. 6 Wochen ohne Bike hingekriegt. 
Danach fängt aber alles von vorne an: Der Schnitt ist um Welten langsamer als vorher, die Kondition ein Fremdwort und der Hintern wehrt sich zu Beginn der 2. Tour vehement gegen den betonharten Sattel, der vor ein paar Wochen noch so bequem erschien...


----------



## williwipfel (7. September 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja schon fast so, als ob man noch nie gefahren ist.
> In den letzten 7 Jahren hab ich trotz Winterfaulheit max. 6 Wochen ohne Bike hingekriegt.
> Danach fängt aber alles von vorne an: Der Schnitt ist um Welten langsamer als vorher, die Kondition ein Fremdwort und der Hintern wehrt sich zu Beginn der 2. Tour vehement gegen den betonharten Sattel, der vor ein paar Wochen noch so bequem erschien...




Wem sagt Du das.   Wenigstens war es gestern schon fast dunkel, und dann habe ich zu meiner Aufmunterung am Petersberg noch einen überholt (na gut der war schon eher so um die 60  )

Naja, ich gönne mir noch ein paar persönliche Trainingseinheiten und dann werde ich es mal wieder mit einer Feierabenrunde versuchen. Habe von Ralf gehört, die finden jetzt auch im Schutze der Dunkelheit statt  

Bis denne!

Tino


----------



## Handlampe (7. September 2004)

williwipfel schrieb:
			
		

> Wem sagt Du das.   Wenigstens war es gestern schon fast dunkel, und dann habe ich zu meiner Aufmunterung am Petersberg noch einen überholt (na gut der war schon eher so um die 60  )



Na, du hast noch vergessen zu sagen, das du, bevor du ihn überholen konntest erstmal seine Gehhilfe wegtreten mußtes


----------



## Handlampe (7. September 2004)

Da das mit den kleinen Filmchen nicht so recht klappt, gibt es erstmal nur ein Bild unseres kleinen Kreuzzuges von Tom's Burg nach Winterberg:






Von links erblicket der werte Betrachter:


Sir Thomas der waghalsige...Sessellifttester...oder, wie gut ausbalanciert ist mein edles Fahrrad.? 

Knecht Oli der verwegene ...Tabletester...oder, wie oft hält der Table hinter einem Sprung meinem Aufschlag stand, wenn ich immer wieder genau mittendrauf lande?

Sir Markus der todesmutige ...Droptester...oder die Erkenntniss der restlichen Rittersleut, das wenn Sir Markus eine Passage fährt auch der allgemeine Pöbel im Stande ist diese zu bewingen

Sir Helmut der nimmermüde Steilkurventester... der wohl bei der letzten Abfahrt zu sehr testete und einen bösen Stüber von Sir Thomas hinnehmen mußte

Sir Uwe der unfassbare Wippentester ...er erklom die Bretter in der Annahme einen unglaublichen 30m Sprung hinzulegen. Zu seinem Entsetzen gaben die Bretter allerdings nach und wippten ihn wieder hinunter auf den Erdboden

Lord Miguel der Weise...der immer wieder weise genug war, die Wege der Hühnchen einzuschlagen

Sir Christof der Bodenständige


----------



## Enrgy (8. September 2004)

Wirklich todesmutig, daß ihr euch die auf dem Bild sichtbare Monsterdownhillstrecke runtergestürzt habt!! Die ist ja verdammt schmal, und dazu noch dieser Wechsel zwischen Licht und Schatten...Vom Gefälle ganz zu schweigen! Dann noch der Anlieger aus geparkten Autos, auweia! Und erst die Auslaufzone   
Also ich würd mich das nicht trauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (9. September 2004)

Hallo Leute,

dem einen oder anderen hatte ich es ja schon auf der letzten Tour ins Ohr geflüstert. Am 18.09 (Samstag) gibt's eine Tour von Linz ins Wiedtal mit anschliessendem Freibier und Grillen.

Wer mitfährt, trägt sich hier ein.   

Ralf


----------



## Enrgy (10. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Nachdem sich die gesammelte Tomburger Streitmacht auf Kreuzzug im rauen Sauerland befand, bin ich gestern heimtückisch über die ungedeckte linke Flanke (staufreie A61) bis ins Herz des Imperiums vorgedrungen.
Lange Rede - kurzer Sinn, weil ich vor genau 1 Monat bei meiner Horrortour zum Steinerberg meine Digicam vergessen hatte, mußte ich die Tour bei DEM Wetter noch schnell nachholen.
Die Unsicherheiten in der Wegfindung zu Beginn waren überwunden, zielstrebig gings zum ersten Highlight, dem Singletrail an der Jugendherberge in Berg. Weiter über Krälingen nach Kreuzberg. Hier konnte ich nicht wiederstehen und bin mal dem Pfad geradeaus auf dem Berggrat gefolgt. Leider nur etwa 200m fahrbar, dann zu Fuß weiter, dann ohne Bike. Tolle Aussicht, aber nur noch Kraxelei. Also wieder raufschieben. Dafür hab ich aber eine Variante entdeckt, die zumindest den ersten Teil noch mitnimmt und dann ca. 30m querfeldein auf die alte DH-Route stößt. Dann eben beim nächsten Mal!
Vor Ahrbrück wurde an schöner Panoramastelle pausiert. Direkt im Anschluß auf der Abfahrt überkam mich das seltsame, aber leider bekannte Gefühl - "Hmm, lieber langsamer, viel Felsbrocken, könnte nen Platten geben - zu spät!"
Also wieder Pause, ummontieren un direkt den kaputten Schlauch geflickt, wer weiß , wozu´s gut ist!
Zum Glück war es nicht so heiß wie vor 4 Wochen, deshalb hab ich auch keine zusätzliche Wasserration benötigt, um den Steinerberg zu erklimmen. Dort ist ja, wie ich leidvoll erfahren durfte, Montags Ruhetag. "Also heute gönn ich mir aber ne Cola!" Oben angekommen, sah der Parkplatz schon wieder so verdächtig leer aus - S C H E I ß E! Aushang: "Heute ab 15Uhr geschlossen" HASS!!! Ich glaub, die machen wohl immer extra zu, wenn ich komme...
Dafür gabs oben auf der Wiese ein Superpanorama mit der schon recht tief stehenden Sonne. "Hmmm, die steht ja wirklich schon tief! Wie weit ist es noch? Mal kurz überschlagen - runter nach Mayschoß, rauf nach Kalenborn, die Waldtrails ab Hilberath kann ich sowieso schon knicken. Auweia, es wird dunkel, SEHR dunkel werden!"
Also nix wie ab, runter zum DH. Die Einfahrt zum Steilstück hab ich wieder erst beim 2. Versuch gefunden, dabei ist mir aufgefallen, daß ich den darüber liegenden Singletrail komplett verpaßt hab, da kenn ich den Einsteig nicht mehr. So, noch schnell ein paar Fotos bei der Schutzhütte gemacht, die Sonne geht grad am Horizont unter, einem echten Nightride steht somit nix im Wege...
Springen wir von hier direkt nach Kalenborn: es ist schon fast finster, in der Waldauffahrt war nix mehr zu sehen. Das kann ja heiter werden, weil der letzte Teil zur Tomburg bekanntlich durch den Wald führt.
Hier oben an der B257 trabte auch schön unbeleuchtet eine Truppe von ca. 10 Reitern erst locker über die Straße, dann den gesamten rechten Fahrstreifen nutzend gen Kalenborn. Die waren aber schon fast daheim und sind fix links zum Stall abgebogen. Ich dagegen durfte mich erstmal unbeleuchtet auf der Landstraße bis Todenfeld vergnügen.
Hier (immerhin schon 10 vor 9) war es zappenduster. Nochmal kurz unter ner Laterne die Karte gecheckt, natürlich noch verfahren (es war so dunkel im Wald, daß ich plötzlich im Gestrüpp stand, weil ich den weg nicht mehr gesehen hab).
Dann endlich auf dem richtigen, breiten Weg, der auch zum Glück aus hellem Sand besteht. Den sieht man auch im dunkeln noch, zudem gehts nur noch bergab.
Letzte "Rast" mußte ich dann an einer der Obstplantagen kurz vor der Tomburg machen, meinen Vitaminhaushalt aufpeppeln und einen Vorrat bunkern. Leider war der Rucksack nicht groß genug...
Ankunft Parkplatz Tomburg pünktlich wie vor genau einem Monat um 21.10Uhr.
Unten schonmal ein paar Bilder, die anderen stelle ich mal in mein Album.

Gruß enrgy


----------



## M.Panzer (10. September 2004)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> dem einen oder anderen hatte ich es ja schon auf der letzten Tour ins Ohr geflüstert. Am 18.09 (Samstag) gibt's eine Tour von Linz ins Wiedtal mit anschliessendem Freibier und Grillen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Ralf super Idee, wiil sehen das ich auch kann. Aber eins macht mich stutzig, wer hat die kühlbox mit oder wie sollen die Würstchen gelagert werden?   Gruß Stunt-beck.


----------



## Enrgy (10. September 2004)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> wer hat die kühlbox mit oder wie sollen die Würstchen gelagert werden?   Gruß Stunt-beck.




Schnell fahren und vom Fahrtwind kühlen lassen...


----------



## Handlampe (10. September 2004)

Hi NightrideVolker

Mal wieder super Bericht und klasse Bilder   


Naja....ich sach ja, wenn du schon kein Rad fahren kannst, dann kannste zumindest schöne Bilder und nette Berichte machen


----------



## on any sunday (10. September 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Nachdem sich die gesammelte Tomburger Streitmacht auf Kreuzzug im rauen Sauerland befand, bin ich gestern heimtückisch über die ungedeckte linke Flanke (staufreie A61) bis ins Herz des Imperiums vorgedrungen.
> Lange Rede - kurzer Sinn, weil ich vor genau 1 Monat bei meiner Horrortour zum Steinerberg meine Digicam vergessen hatte, mußte ich die Tour bei DEM Wetter noch schnell nachholen.
> ...



Sach Mal Herr enrgy, du warst doch der, der keine Nac(k)httouren machen wollte, der sich im Reservat der Tomburger furchtbar verirrt und das alles schonmal gemacht hatte? Ich dachte immer, mit dem Alter kommt die Weisheit  
Wenigstens hat sich mein Anruf auf dem Steiner Berg gelohnt, das die schon um 15 Uhr zumachen sollen. 

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Backloop (10. September 2004)

Hallo Ralf,
auf Deiner Tour wäre ich super gerne dabei. Aber leider bin ich zum "oazapft is" auf der Wiesen. Ich hoffe wir holen das nach. Und Handlampe, vielen Dank für den "Moser" (hab aus deinen Einträgen schon einige Routen vorgeplant)  
Gruß Thomas


----------



## blitzfitz (11. September 2004)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ralf super Idee, wiil sehen das ich auch kann. Aber eins macht mich stutzig, wer hat die kühlbox mit oder wie sollen die Würstchen gelagert werden?   Gruß Stunt-beck.



Bier wird bei mir zu Hause im Kühlschrank gelagert, damit es bei Rückkehr der wackeren Tomburg Ritter auch wirklich kalt ist. Die Würstchen einfach zum Startpunkt mitbringen. Ich versuch mal meine Frau zum Würstchenshuttle zu überreden, will sagen, sie wird am Bahnhof sein, die zu kühlenden Fressalien einsammeln und auch in den schon gepriesenen Kühlschrank legen.   

Bis denne,
               Ralf


----------



## blitzfitz (11. September 2004)

Backloop schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ralf,
> auf Deiner Tour wäre ich super gerne dabei. Aber leider bin ich zum "oazapft is" auf der Wiesen. Ich hoffe wir holen das nach. Und Handlampe, vielen Dank für den "Moser" (hab aus deinen Einträgen schon einige Routen vorgeplant)
> Gruß Thomas



Hi Thomas,

sicher gibt es ein zweites Mal! Das nächste Mal vielleicht im Schnee.   

Viel Spass auf den Wiesn. Da will ich übernächste Woche hin. Lass noch was übrig von dem gelben Lebenssaft.

Ralf


----------



## Handlampe (11. September 2004)

So, wußte garnicht, das tippen so anstrengend ist...und dann auch noch die Maus bewegen....uff - ICH BIN PLATT

Bin also heil vom Marathon in Daun zurück, nachdem mich mein Bruda freundlicherweise mit dem Auto nach dem Rennen nach Hause geshuttelt hat. Ich glaube, ich hätte das Gaspedal nicht mehr treten können.

Hab einige bekannte Gesichter vor und nach dem Rennen getroffen (Ralph "rpo" und Jörg "Lüni") Beide sind leider den Halbmarathon gefahren, sodas ich leider keine Mitfahrer bzw. Gegner hatte.   Mich hat im Rennen noch jemand mit IBC-DIMB Trikot überholt, hab ihn natürlich auch angesprochen, er meinte aber, das er im Forum noch nicht viel geschrieben hat.

Naja, die Strecke war ja ziemlich eingesuppt bzw. aufgeweicht, nachdem es am Abend vorher ziemlich geregnet hat. War vor allen Dingen bei den Downhills nicht sehr prickelnd. Ansonsten aber wieder eine sehr schöne Strecke.
Meine reine Fahrzeit auf meinem Tacho für 103 km war 6,06 Stunden. Is ja eigentlich nicht so schlecht, allerdings bin ich mal auf die offizielle Zeit gespannt, dürfte sicherlich 25 Minuten mehr sein, nach 1 mal platt gefahren, diversen Staus in der ersten Runde, einem Servicebesuch in der zweiten Runde weil mein Kette so nach Öl gejammert - und teilweise schon den Dienst verweigert hat. Hab übrigens wieder was gelernt: Das beste Mittel gegen quitschende Ketten: Die gute RAMA   

Bin also mal gespannt auf meine Platzierung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.Panzer (13. September 2004)

Hallo Uwe ich wollte ja eigentlich auch gefahren sein. Da ich aber aus bekannten Gründen, mich zu Spät einschreiben wollte, mußte ich feststellen das es keine freien Startplätze mehr gibt: Hab also das Thema Daun auf das nächste Jahr verschoben. Was war denn mit dem Rest vom TT, sind die alle den Halbmarathon gefahren?


----------



## M.Panzer (13. September 2004)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> dem einen oder anderen hatte ich es ja schon auf der letzten Tour ins Ohr geflüstert. Am 18.09 (Samstag) gibt's eine Tour von Linz ins Wiedtal mit anschliessendem Freibier und Grillen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Ralf werde also am Samstag dabei sein. Nur das mit dem Grillen das werde ich wohl fallen lassen. Fahr dann wieder nach Hause zu Frau und Kind, es reicht ja das ich den ganzen Tag weg bin, muß dann nicht auch noch abends zum grillen verschwunden sein. Ich hoffe ihr könnt ein bischen warten da ich nicht weiß ob ich pünklich da bin, gebe  aber mein möglichtes. Bis samstag Gruß Micha.


----------



## Handlampe (13. September 2004)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Was war denn mit dem Rest vom TT, sind die alle den Halbmarathon gefahren?



Von wegen Halbmarathon. Der Rest hat gekniffen.
Na gut, mein Bruder wollte, hat es aber mit der Anmelderei verbockt


----------



## Enrgy (13. September 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ... mein Bruder wollte, hat es aber mit der Anmelderei verbockt



...ganz "zufällig" ....


----------



## Handlampe (13. September 2004)

Am kommenden Sonntag gibt es eine feine Anfängerrunde mit dem TT ...sowas solls ja auch geben  mit ein paar feinen Trailstücken im Staatsforst Siegburg. 

Also: Hier  geschaut und angeklickt


----------



## Daywalker74 (14. September 2004)

Mahlzeit!

So, hoffe das es mal klappt mit dem Antworten!
Tja, da haste Dir ja wat jeleistet!!
Du scheinst das Pech ja auf dieser Tour gepachtet zu haben!
Mal schauen, nächstes Jahr bekommst Du die Runde bestimmt hin !

Da muß ich meinem Bruder recht geben:radfahren kannste net aber Berichte schreiben...  

Bis denne mal!!

Daywalker


----------



## M.Panzer (17. September 2004)

Hallo Ralf habe deine Nachricht erhalten, ich hoffe das du schon weißt wer da mitfährt. Denn ich habe noch nie erlebt das eine TT-tour zügig durchgefahren wird. Aber 12 Uhr passt mir auch viel besser, bekomme ich noch etwas mehr Schlaf. Bis morgen Gruß Micha.


----------



## Enrgy (18. September 2004)

Hallo Tomatenburger, 
die restlichen Bilder meiner letzten Steinerberg-Expedition sind hier

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/ppuser/2312/cat/500 

zu finden. Sortieren müßt ihr nach "image name", diese Drecks-Fotoalbum-Software nimmt immer "most active" und zäumt das Pferd von hinten auf. Äs, Ös, Üs und ß im Bildtitel dürft ihr euch dank dieses Meisterwerks der Programmierkunst ebenfalls denken.

Wünsch euch ne schöne Tour heut in Linz und sauft noch soviel hinterher!
Ok, das wars erstmal!

Bis die Tage, ich komm wieder, keine Frage!


----------



## blitzfitz (18. September 2004)

Es war 'ne klasse Tour. Nachdem auch der letzte Teilnehmer endlich am Startpunkt eingetroffen war (sagen wir mal, daß das akademische Viertel sehr großzügig interpretiert wurde), konnte es endlich losgehen. Heute bestand das Team aus:
- Uwe (Handlampe)
- Markus (p.pipowitsch)
- Micha (M.Panzer)
- Olli (Scotti)
- Bernd (mobile)
- und ich eben (blitzfitz)

Nachdem Uwe mit seiner leeren Trinkflasche fast alle verrückt gemacht hatte, ging es endlich in den Wald. Kurze Zeit später waren auch alle wieder glücklich, wie man an dem breiten Grinsen im Photo sehen kann.






Naja, wir war noch der Wahlspruch des Team Tomburg "Wir sind nicht zum Vergnügen hier!". Getreu dem Wahlspruch wurde gearbeitet, gekämpft und gekeucht. Kurz vor Wolfenacker mitten im Westerwald stellten sich schon die ersten Erschöpfungserscheinungen ein (und das nach dem ersten Drittel der Strecke   ).





Zum Glück folgte nur noch ein kleiner Anstieg bis zur rasanten Abfahrt in das Fockenbachtal. Bernd vom Team T-Mobile war besonders schnell.





Im Tal wurde der endorphine Rausch jäh gebremst, um die Räder über einen reißenden Sturzbach zu tragen.





Leider waren immer mal wieder diese kleinen, kitzeligen Drähte im Weg, die aber mit ballerinahaftiger Leichtigkeit überwunden wurden. Im Bild unser Vorturner Micha.




Die Wiese hatte es in sich. Fladenhaftige Auswüchse von Rinderexkrementen. Unmöglich einen sauberen Pfad zu finden. Kein Wunder, dass die Bikes (und die Fahrer?) jetzt gehörig stinken.





Die Sonne geht so langsam unter und das Herz eines Photographens schlägt schneller. Wenn doch nur die Motive etwas hübscher wären.  









Ach ja, bevor ich es vergesse. Die Pannenbilanz sieht folgendermaßen aus: 1 Schaltwerk richten, 2 Platten. Interessanterweise hat es immer Uwe getroffen. Ich glaube, ich bin bisher bei keiner Tour mit Uwe mitgefahren, bei der er nicht irgendetwas repariert hat. Ob das Methode ist???
Na ja, das folgende Bild spricht einfach Bände.





Zum Schluß (Bernd und Markus haben es leider verpasst) wurde noch das wohlverdiente Weißbier eingeschenkt.   





Mir hat es einfach Superspaß gemacht. Vielen Dank an die Mitfahrer und die gute Laune.

Statistik: 62km, 1580Hm

Ciao,
       Ralf

P.S. Die Einlage am Berg in Richtung Wolfenacker war doch nett. Wann passiert es schon einem Mountainbiker, dass ihm plötzlich 30 nette Frauen im Wald entgegenkommen.  

Weitere Bilder gibt es hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.Panzer (19. September 2004)

Hallo Ralf wie man sieht ich lebe noch. Echt super Bilder hast du gemacht. Ich möchte mich auch bedanken, zum einen bei dir für diese gelugene Tour,   zum anderen beim Rest der Mitfahrer das ihr mich so schön mitgeschlept habt.   Ach Markus ich hoffe du bist noch pünktlich zu deiner Geburtstagsparty gekommen. Ich nehme die Schuld voll auf mich das du zu spät zu Hause warst. Aber ich gelobe Besserung, das ich nicht der schnellste bin wußte ich ja, aber das was gestern los war, war sehr beschämend.   Ich hoffe allerdings ihr nehmt mich das nächste mal trotzdem wieder mit. Eins muß ich aber noch sagen, der aller letzte Trail war das beste, was ich nur nicht verstehe ist das Uwe und Olli länger gebraucht haben als ich ihr seid doch eigendlich immer schneller!   Na ja es war klasse hat Spaß gemacht und dann bis zum nächsten mal. Gruß an alle Tomburger Micha.


----------



## Handlampe (19. September 2004)

*KLASSE TOUR*  

*KLASSE GUIDE*  

*KLASSE BILDER *  

*KLASSE BERICHT*  

Dann nehm ich mir die Tour und hefte sie ab ....
unter *P* wie perfekte Bikerunde

Von mir auch noch mal Dank an unseren Guide Ralf


----------



## -courgi- (19. September 2004)

100% agree mit Handlampe !!
Super Tour und Stimmung. Danke fürs Guiden! *Fettes Lob für Uwe & TT!*


----------



## Enrgy (19. September 2004)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, bevor ich es vergesse. Die Pannenbilanz sieht folgendermaßen aus: 1 Schaltwerk richten, 2 Platten. Interessanterweise hat es immer Uwe getroffen.



Das liegt bestimmt am Juchem-Kirmeslack....Die Farbe hält ja kein Schlauch lange aus...Und das "Lady Di Trikot" bringt ja auch sämtliche Farben, die eine Grafikkarte bei 32Bit-True-Colour so zu bieten hat... 

Ich kann mir die Schreie deutlich vorstellen, die wegen der Pannen so zu hören waren. Knackst die Kiste denn nun nach der Schönheits-OP wenigstens nicht mehr? Hat der gute Juchem dann wohl doch etwas Farbe an die richtigen Stellen gepinselt (Innenlager)...

Aua, nich haun!!!


----------



## XCRacer (19. September 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> *... **KLASSE BILDER *
> 
> *KLASSE BERICHT*


 Sehe ich auch so! Ein Bericht auf WBTS Niveau. Da liest man gerne mit


----------



## Handlampe (20. September 2004)

-courgi- schrieb:
			
		

> 100% agree mit Handlampe !!
> Super Tour und Stimmung. Danke fürs Guiden! *Fettes Lob für Uwe & TT!*



Hi Andreas

Meine Lobgesänge galten allerdings nicht unserer sonntäglichen Einsteigerrunde- da hätt ich mich ja schön selbst beweiräuchert. 

Meine Freude galt der Berichterstattung von der Samstagsrunde im Wiedtal von unserem südlichsten Mitglied vom TT aus Linz, Ralf.

P.S.

Der Bericht zu unserer Tour folgt natürlich in Kürze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (20. September 2004)

Sonntag, der 19. September 2004

So langsam trudeln 16 teilweise bunt bekleidete Menschen auf dem Parkplatz in SA- Buisdorf direkt an der Sieg ein: Was haben sie vor: 

Eine Demo?
Ein Friedensmarsch? 
Ein Aufstand?
Ein Feldzug?


Weit gefehlt....es war die elustre Gesellschaft von Bergradfahrern, die sich aufmachten, den Siegburger Staatsforst inc. Ho-Tschi-Min Pfad zu erkunden:






So ging es also los...der Guide, also ich, kannte genau den Weg und so kam es dann, das er sich nach ca. 200m schon leicht verfranste. Glücklicherweise half ein Loch im Zaun, sodas die eigentliche Strecke an der Sieg entlang über die Wiese wieder erreicht wurde. 
So gab es dann auch schon die erste kleine technische Herrausforderung in Form einer kleinen Grabendurchquerung.






Doch Entwarnung. Die weitere Strecke über den Siegdamm in Richtung Hennef war dann ideal zum Einrollen und Klönen:






Achja, wie auf dem Foto unschwer zu erkennen: Es herrschte traumhaftes Spätsommerwetter, nachdem es ja eigentlich die Nacht vorher geregnet - und auch die Wettervorhersage nichts Gutes angesagt hatte, war dies doch eine sehr angenehme Tatsache.

An der Sieglinde ging es dann über die Sieg um dann die erste Steigung hoch nach Happerschoß zu erklimmen. Von hier folgte eine kurze Fahrt über die Hochebene um dann auf einem Trail zur Wahnbachtalsperre abzutauchen. 






Weiter ging es am Gut Umschoß vorbei Richtung Franzhäuschen, natürlich nicht auf direktem Weg, sondern unter Berücksichtigung sämtlicher kleiner Trails entlang von Siegburg-Kaldauen









Nachdem wir an Franzhäuschen entlang gefahren sind, folgte dann der Einstieg in den HCM. Hier gibt es leider nicht sehr viele Bilder, da ich getreu dem Motto "Freude am fahren" in diesem herrlichen Trail immer so ziemlich alles vergesse, weil dieses Teil so einen Riesenspass macht. 
Hier gibt es dann allerdings dann doch noch ein Foto unter der Rubrik:
Zu schnell für den Fotografen   






Im Bild zu erkennen (oder auch nicht) Mein Brüderchen Thomas, der als Einziger die Schlüsselstelle auf dem HCM gefahren ist.

Kurz vor Lohmar war dann der Traum zu Ende und es ging mit 16 Bikern wieder hoch in den Forst....aber halt....das waren doch garkeine 16 mehr...da fehlen doch 3. So startete also die Suchaktion. Sternförmig wurde ausgeschwärmt, es wurde telefoniert, aber niemand zu finden- die Verschollenen (Karin, Maria und Stefan) blieben unentdeckt. 
Unter dem Motto 
_"Wir müssen Sie zurücklassen, alleine können wir es schaffen_" wurde die Fahrt ohne die Vermissten fortgesetzt.

Aber schon im nächsten Trail kam dann der erlösende Anruf der Todgeweihten und die Fahrt konnte gemeinsam fortgeführt werden:






Es folgte zur Abwechslung mal eine Fahrt auf breiteren Schotterwegen um dann wieder einen nette Abfahrt zum Reiterhof zu genießen. 
Hier gab es dann den einzigen Defekt dieser Tour zu beklagen: Unser englischer Mitfahrer Stuart testete die Haltbarkeit seines Klickpedalsystems:

Haltbarkeit: Cleat - Pedal  ++
Haltbarkeit: Cleat - Schuh -






Weiter ging es wieder Richtung Siegburg auf teilweise ganz schön engen Wegen, teilweise so eng, das schon Staus entstanden.

Hier im Bild ist mein Co- Guide Andreas gerade dem Stau entronnen, der sich beim genauen hinsehen hinten gerade bildet:






Im nächsten Bild ist der Stau dann schon besser zu erkennen: Besonders gut zu sehen ist unser ehrenamtlicher Stauführer Stuart   






Zum Abschluss ging es dann über sandige Trails vorbei an Siegburg- Stallberg um dann über Asphalt zum Alpenhäuschen wieder an die Sieg zu gelangen.
Hier gab es dann Rast für Mensch und Maschine









Mir hat die Tour viel Freude bereitet und ich hoffe mal wieder mit Einigen fahren zu können.

Alle Fotos gibt es hier


----------



## p_pipowitsch (20. September 2004)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Es war 'ne klasse Tour. Nachdem auch der letzte Teilnehmer endlich am Startpunkt eingetroffen war (sagen wir mal, daß das akademische Viertel sehr großzügig interpretiert wurde), konnte es endlich losgehen. Heute bestand das Team aus:
> - Uwe (Handlampe)
> - Markus (p.pipowitsch)
> - Micha (M.Panzer)
> ...


----------



## Handlampe (20. September 2004)

p_pipowitsch schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen,
> also darf ich jetzt mal etwas dazu sagen (schreiben). Dieses ständige Hochloben aller bei der Tour angetroffenen Merkmale und Situationen geht mir ziemlich auf den S..... Eigentlich war es eine extrem langweilige Tour, wie schon Tausende erlebt. Ein ständiges Auf  und Ab um am Schluss dann doch wieder an der gleichen Stelle raus zu kommen. Und die Stelle kannte ich ja schon zu genüge. Haben schließlich lange genug dort auf die Handlampe gewartet. Kurz darauf mussten wir uns noch das Gejammer anhören, weil diese Handlampe nichts zu trinken in der Flasche hatte. (Wer hätte auch ahnen können, dass die Flasche sich nicht alleine füllt) Dem nicht genug, hielt uns ein und die gleiche Person unterwegs noch ein paar mal auf. Das ständig nervige Schreien wegen eines nicht funktionierenden Schaltwerkes. Zu allem Überfluss noch mehrfaches platt fahren, zu seinem Glück war ich beim zweiten Plattfuß nicht mehr anwesen. Gut zum Thema plattfahren müsste ich dann Herrn Panzer noch mal ins Spiel bringen. Nein, nein nicht die Reifen, aber ich sage ja schon nichts. Er hat schließlich wieder hervorragendes Schweigegeld bezahlt (Sehr köstlich, herzlichen Dank). Bevor ich es vergesse, Punkt jammern, um noch mal auf unser netzunabhängiges Licht zu kommen. Sage nur: wie ein Mädchen, als er sein Juchem und sich auf dem Boden bzw. im Baum geparkt hat.
> Na gut, zum guten Schluss noch eins. Es war mir ein Fest mit euch allen zu fahren, eine sehr schöne Tour mit einem souveränen Guide und lustigen Team. Hätte gerne eine Wiederholung ohne Zeitdruck und (wirklich) anschließendem Grillen. Dank an Alle.
> Gruß Markus



Nagut, dann muss ich da auch noch was sagen:

Tja, mit der Trinkflasche: Eigentlich brauch ich ja garnichts zu trinken, wenn ich mit euch fahre, weil ich doch garnicht schwitzte  

Platt gefahren hab ich nur, damit ihr im Trail wieder rankommen konntet. Ich hatte es einfach satt immer so untätig rumzustehen bei der Warterei auf euch, war einfach furchtbar langweilig. 
Thema Schaltwerk: Wenn da nicht immer diese penetrant -aufdringlichen möchtegern Schrauber währen, dann hätte ich das Schaltwerk natürlich selber repariert- und das nicht im Stand - sondern während der Fahrt


----------



## p_pipowitsch (20. September 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Nagut, dann muss ich da auch noch was sagen:
> 
> Tja, mit der Trinkflasche: Eigentlich brauch ich ja garnichts zu trinken, wenn ich mit euch fahre, weil ich doch garnicht schwitzte
> 
> ...



Die Finger hättest du dir während der Fahrt in den Speichen abtrennen sollen, undankbare nach Kuh******* stinkende Trailbremse!   

P.S. Ein Glück das Corinna am Sonntag nicht fähig war Rad zu fahren. Hätte mich bestimmt wieder über nicht autorisierte Fotografen, etwaige Defekte und Turnbeutelvergesser aufregen müssen. Ich bekomme noch Magengeschwüre wegen euch.


----------



## Beach90 (20. September 2004)

tach zusammen ,
will ich mich auch mal einmischen , als der jüngste bei der fahrt.
es war schließlich meine erste aber bestimmt nicht letzte fahrt in einer mtb -gruppe.
bei der anfahrt hatte man noch die  fragen im kopf ... bin ich schnell genug ?!?! ist meine teschnik halbwegs erträglich !?!?!

Gegen 13.00 waren schon mehr biker am Parkplatz als sich überhaupt angemeldet hatten , das tat der stimmung aber keinen Abbruch. 
Der trailanteil der ganzen Strecke war ziemlich hoch , der erste kam auf dem weg runter zur Wahnbachtahlsperre ( abgesehn von der kuhle neben der sieg  hinter der Tahlsperre kam der erste sturz in einer  kleiner aber rutschigen kurve  .
nach ca 20 minuten kam die erste schwierige Stelle ( für mich zumindest ) , es war eine ungewohnt steile Trailabfahrt die ich aber dann doch noch gut gefahren habe. die nachfolgenden fahrer hinter mir entdeckten eine schanze die sich später als erdhubbel enttanrnte  

Nach einiger zeit kam dann endlich der Hoi-schi-min-pfard  den ich mir total anders vorgestellt habe , nach langen betrachten in Handlampe´´s Fotoalbum   
An der steilsten stelle ,die auch als Mutprobe bekannt ist fuhr nur Uwe´s Bruder runter , was mich zeimlich beeindruckt hat , leider kam er das folgende stück nichtmehr hoch   
Am Reiterhof war zwangsmäßig eine pause angebracht weil stuard´s ( hoffentlich stimmts ) cleat im Pedal stecken blieb und hat sich vom schuh selbstständig gemacht .
Nach gemütlichen weiterradeln kehrten wir ein in die Alpenhütte wo sich manch einer noch mit Leberkäs und/oder Kaiserscharn den bauch vollgestopft hat. mehr hab ich leider nicht mitbekomemn weil ich noch einen berg hausaufgaben vor mir hatte und auch nicht so spät zuhause sein wollte.

Mein Fazit : Ein unvergässlicher Tag für mich ,obwohl ich im nachhinein bereuche das ich imer nur vorne mitgafahren bin ,trotzdem :  danke an alle die mitgefahren sind ich denke alleine wär ich an so mancher stelle anonst nochnichtmal zufuß runter.
vielleicht sieht man sich ja irgentwann mal wieder, ich fänds gut  ;-) 
gruß euer max


----------



## Schildbürger (20. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

als "Auswärtiger" der zum erstenmal mit Team Tomburg mitgefahren ist,
vielen Dank an    Uwe @Handlampe und die Co-Guides.   
Es war eine sehr schöne Strecke mit vielen Trails.
Die Anforderungen waren Anfängergerecht, auch wenn sie nicht geeignet waren,
für jemanden, der noch nie abseits der Waldautobahnen gefahren ist.
Aber Uwe's Bild vom HSM-Pfad hatte mir schon den Mund wässrig gemacht.   
Solche Touren Wünsche ich mir öfter.


----------



## Scottti (21. September 2004)

*MTB-fahren macht Spaß!*

So, jetzt habe ich auch mal was geschrieben.   

....och,...dann schreibe ich auch gleich weiter,...

Ähmm, wie sieht's kommendes WE mit einer schönen Runde in der Gegend Nideggen/Heimbach/Ruhrsee/Gemünd ...etc... aus? 

*Stimmeeeeeen!!!*


----------



## Handlampe (21. September 2004)

Scottti schrieb:
			
		

> Ähmm, wie sieht's kommendes WE mit einer schönen Runde in der Gegend Nideggen/Heimbach/Ruhrsee/Gemünd ...etc... aus?
> 
> *Stimmeeeeeen!!!*



Habe bei René von der WBTS- Gang angetragt, ob er uns den Guide für eine Tour ab Gemünd auf dem neuen Eifelsteig macht. 
Ich denke, er wird noch eine Fahrgemeinschaft eintragen.

Start wäre am Sonntag um 10 Uhr in Gemünd


----------



## Coolhead (22. September 2004)

Hallo, 
die Tour am Sonntag war spitze, besonders die Trail waren super spitzenmässig. Es hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht mit euch zu fahren. Ich kann mich den Kommentaren von beach und Schildbürger nur anchliessen.



Gruss
Stefan


----------



## XCRacer (22. September 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Habe bei René von der WBTS- Gang angetragt, ob er uns den Guide für eine Tour ab Gemünd auf dem neuen Eifelsteig macht.
> Ich denke, er wird noch eine Fahrgemeinschaft eintragen.
> 
> Start wäre am Sonntag um 10 Uhr in Gemünd


 *Hier ist der Termin*.

 Unten findet ihr den Parkplatz in Gemünd [-P-] wo wir uns treffen.

 Näheres zum Eifelsteig gibt's hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Centurion (22. September 2004)

...nicht autorisierte Fotografen... - hier bin ich richtig!  

Weitere Fotos von der Einsteigertour am Sonntag könnt Ihr hier sehen.
Die Tour zum berühmten Ho Tschi Min Pfad war wirklich sehr interessant und danke an die beiden Guides (Uwe und Andreas), dass Ihr uns so schön durch den Trail geführt habt  .

Gruß Centurion


----------



## on any sunday (22. September 2004)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, bevor ich es vergesse. Die Pannenbilanz sieht folgendermaßen aus: 1 Schaltwerk richten, 2 Platten. Interessanterweise hat es immer Uwe getroffen. Ich glaube, ich bin bisher bei keiner Tour mit Uwe mitgefahren, bei der er nicht irgendetwas repariert hat. Ob das Methode ist???
> Na ja, das folgende Bild spricht einfach Bände.
> 
> 
> ...



Machen sie Mal eine typische Zungenbewegung:  

Ihr Beruf: Pannenhelfer in eigener Sache   

Irgendwie scheint sich das Juchem gegen den Fahrer zu wehren. Verstehe ich garnicht, Uwe ist doch so ein nettes Kerlchen.   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Handlampe (22. September 2004)

Centurion schrieb:
			
		

> ...nicht autorisierte Fotografen... - hier bin ich richtig!
> 
> Weitere Fotos von der Einsteigertour am Sonntag könnt Ihr hier sehen.
> Gruß Centurion



Mal wieder hervorragende Arbeit von unserem Haus und Hof Paparazzi Pablo-Klaus Centurion


----------



## M.Panzer (23. September 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> *Hier ist der Termin*.
> 
> Unten findet ihr den Parkplatz in Gemünd [-P-] wo wir uns treffen.
> 
> Näheres zum Eifelsteig gibt's hier!




Na dann wünsche ich euch gutes Wetter und viel Spaß am Sonntag, Schön das der ploughman auch wieder dabei ist. Gruß Micha.


----------



## Ploughman (23. September 2004)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann wünsche ich euch gutes Wetter und viel Spaß am Sonntag, Schön das der ploughman auch wieder dabei ist. Gruß Micha.


...und dank unserer letzten Kollision auch noch mit neuem Equipement  . Und die Schei$$   Wespen saufen heute bestimmt auch ab in ihren Erdlöchern  .

Ciao
Dieter


----------



## stumpjumper1 (23. September 2004)

War ne super Tour. Ein Dankeschön auch an die Fotografen !
Bis demnächst mal.

Gruß Marco


----------



## on any sunday (24. September 2004)

ziemlich off-topic, aber luschtig!

Die Tücken der EVD.

Ein Mitglied dieser Gemeinschaft, nennen wir ihn einfach Ploughman, hatte mir angeblich eine I-Mehl geschickt. Komisch, nichts bekommen. Gucke ich in meinen Spam-Ordner, da war Nachricht tatsächlich vorhanden.

Warum? Ein Blick auf die E-Mail Adresse und der Fall war klar. Wer seine Adresse [email protected] nennt, wird bei amerikanischen Spam-Programmen aus verständlichen Gründen aussortiert.  

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Ploughman (24. September 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ziemlich off-topic, aber luschtig!
> 
> Die Tücken der EVD.
> 
> ...


...der Hund heißt aber nun mal Dickie!!! Und wer bei der "Deutschen Gesellschaft zum Eintreiben von 0190er Entgelten" strippt, der kann ja auch anständige Software benutzen. Zumal Dick doch die Abkürzung für den bei den Amis durchaus geläufigen Vornamen Richard ist...

So, und weil du mich so heimtückisch als Spam abgetan hast   fahre ich jetzt schnell nach hause, setze mich auf mein Bike und mach mich ganz ganz dreckig   

Ciao
Dieter


----------



## Handlampe (26. September 2004)

Die Aussenstelle FRS (falsche Rheinseite) vom Team Tomburg war dann heute auch unterwegs.
Andreas (courgie) hat uns (Marco und mir) die ersten geheimen Trails des Bröltales gezeigt. Eine kleine aber feine Runde mit ein paar sehr schönen Streckenabschnitten.
Natürlich durfte die obligatorische Schlammpackung, die uns jetzt also wieder während der nächsten Monate begleiten wird nicht fehlen.

Im Bröltal gab es dann auch noch eine Begegnung der "braunen" Art, als uns eine Gruppe 20-25 Jähriger gegenüberstand- alle mit doch ziemlich kurzem Haarschnitt und sehr ostdeutschem Akzent verteilt in und um mehrere Kleinbusse mitten im Wald standen.
Also, im Dunkeln wäre ich den Kollegen nicht gerne begegnet.
Naja, hinter Ihnen bogen wir dann rechts ab, was die Gruppe wohl schon vor einiger Zeit gemacht hat ;-) um wieder an die Bröl zu gelangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -courgi- (26. September 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Im Bröltal gab es dann auch noch eine Begegnung der "braunen" Art


Gesinnung Zeigen   

Äußerst anstrengende Tour, was die Lachmuskeln betrifft!
Freue mich schon auf den nächsten Blödsinn


----------



## Enrgy (26. September 2004)

Jibbet auchn paar Bilder vonne braunen Tour?

Seit fönnf Ohhrr fönnfondförrzig wörrd zorökkgeschissen...


----------



## rpo35 (26. September 2004)

Nabend,

bei "Begegnung mit der braunen Art" hatte ich zunächst an Hundekacke gedacht......


----------



## Deleted 18539 (26. September 2004)

Nicht erschrecken,

möchte hier nicht rumwildern. Aber da ja auch einige von Euch ursprünglich heute mitfahren wollten, dies aber wohl aufgrund falscher Quellen für Wettervorhersagen  nicht getan haben, hier der Kurzbericht-Eifelsteig

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## stumpjumper1 (27. September 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Die Aussenstelle FRS (falsche Rheinseite) vom Team Tomburg war dann heute auch unterwegs.
> Andreas (courgie) hat uns (Marco und mir) die ersten geheimen Trails des Bröltales gezeigt. Eine kleine aber feine Runde mit ein paar sehr schönen Streckenabschnitten.
> Natürlich durfte die obligatorische Schlammpackung, die uns jetzt also wieder während der nächsten Monate begleiten wird nicht fehlen.
> 
> ...




War ne für mich anstrengende Tour, nicht nur für die Lachmuskeln. 
Immer wieder gerne !


----------



## Ploughman (27. September 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht erschrecken,
> 
> möchte hier nicht rumwildern. Aber da ja auch einige von Euch ursprünglich heute mitfahren wollten, dies aber wohl aufgrund falscher Quellen für Wettervorhersagen  nicht getan haben, hier der Kurzbericht-Eifelsteig
> 
> ...


Ja ihr Tomburger,

da habt ihr wirklich man 'ne astreine Tour verpasst. Fahrtechnisch äusserst attraktiv und das Streckenprofil spricht ja wohl für sich. Bin ganz stolz auf mich, dass ich ausser mit den Füßen keinen Bodenkontakt hatte  . Man darf auch sagen, die Jungs haben einen ganz schönen Bums in den Beinen  .

Danke für die Bilder Jörg und das prima Guiding.

Ciao
Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (27. September 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht erschrecken,
> 
> möchte hier nicht rumwildern. Aber da ja auch einige von Euch ursprünglich heute mitfahren wollten, dies aber wohl aufgrund falscher Quellen für Wettervorhersagen  nicht getan haben, hier der Kurzbericht-Eifelsteig
> 
> ...



Tja Jörg, man steckt halt nicht drin... aber ich war ja auch nicht der Einzige mit falscher Vorhersage.
Aber wenn ich ehrlich sein soll: Ich kann damit leben

Ich denke mal, ihr habt sicherlich noch was von dem Eifelsteig für uns übrig gelassen, wenn wir ihn mal bei besseren Vorhersagen fahren wollen.



Hier noch mal was für alle Tomburger und Sympatisanten:

Wie schaut es denn dieses Jahr nochmal mit dem Fatty in Rodalben aus?
45 km feinster Trail, wieder verteilt auf 2 Wochenendtage.

Besteht Interesse?


----------



## Schildbürger (27. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

um nochmal auf die Tour vom 19.09.2004 durch den Staatsforst Siegburg,
über den HSM-Pfad zurückzukommen.
Hat vielleicht jemand ein GPS-Tracking von der Tour?

Ich möchte mir die Strecke in Magic Maps NRW 3D mal ansehen.
Bitte mir die .OVL oder Pfaddaten per PM oder Mail schicken.
Vielen Dank.


----------



## Enrgy (27. September 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schaut es denn dieses Jahr nochmal mit dem Fatty in Rodalben aus?
> 45 km feinster Trail, wieder verteilt auf 2 Wochenendtage.
> 
> Besteht Interesse?




Ist das der Trail im Pfälzer Wald, von dem du auch schon in (ich glaube) "schönster Singletrail" geschrieben hast? Dazu wollte ich dich sowieso schon mal antriggern. Also wenns bei mir zeitlich hinkommt, wäre ich dabei.
Nur, warum 2 Tage? Reicht nicht 1 Tag aus, oder sind das am Ende 100km mit 45km Singletrail? Oder gehts dann abends ums "Kampfsaufen"?

Gegenangebot: Kennt ihr das Baybachtal? Liegt an der Mosel. Ebenfalls endlos Singletrails, allerdings auch einiges an Kraxelei, wie man hier sehen kann. Evtl. ist auch am Wochenende mit Fußvolk zu rechnen.


----------



## blitzfitz (27. September 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schaut es denn dieses Jahr nochmal mit dem Fatty in Rodalben aus?
> 45 km feinster Trail, wieder verteilt auf 2 Wochenendtage.



WANN??

Ralf


----------



## Handlampe (27. September 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das der Trail im Pfälzer Wald, von dem du auch schon in (ich glaube) "schönster Singletrail" geschrieben hast? Dazu wollte ich dich sowieso schon mal antriggern. Also wenns bei mir zeitlich hinkommt, wäre ich dabei.
> Nur, warum 2 Tage? Reicht nicht 1 Tag aus, oder sind das am Ende 100km mit 45km Singletrail? Oder gehts dann abends ums "Kampfsaufen"?
> 
> Gegenangebot: Kennt ihr das Baybachtal? Liegt an der Mosel. Ebenfalls endlos Singletrails, allerdings auch einiges an Kraxelei, wie man hier sehen kann. Evtl. ist auch am Wochenende mit Fußvolk zu rechnen.



*RICHTIG*, das ist der von mir erwähnte Trail. 

Nicht Richtig ist die Aussage mit den 100 km. Das Teil ist tatsächlich 45 km lang: *AM STÜCK* Es ist der Wahnsinn.
Das Problem ist allerdings die Anfahrt. Also von uns aus sind es gut 3 Stunden bis Rodalben, dann nochmal 3 Stunden zurück- ist für einen Tag ein wenig viel Autofahrerei. Und Abends gemütlich bei einem Bierchen die ganze Sache nochmal Revue passieren lassen ist doch auch nicht schlecht.
 Wir haben es das letzte Jahr so gemacht, das wir einen Tag den Fatty linksrum und einen Tag rechtsrum gefahren sind. Macht in beide Richtungen einen Wahnsinnsspass. 
Drumherhum gibt es sicher auch schöne Strecken, nur leider haperte es dann bei uns natürlich immer an der Ortskenntniss.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (27. September 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Tja Jörg, man steckt halt nicht drin... aber ich war ja auch nicht der Einzige mit falscher Vorhersage.
> Aber wenn ich ehrlich sein soll: Ich kann damit leben



Hoffe doch Du verstehst Spaß    Zumindest denk ich das   
Hast mich ja echt neugierig auf diesen Pfälzer-Trail gemacht.
Werde das mal aufmerksam beobachten.

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Handlampe (28. September 2004)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> WANN??
> 
> Ralf



Ich fände das WE 23./24.10. nicht schlecht. An allen anderen WE's im Oktober gibt es immer irgendwelche Festivitäten an denen man teilzunehmen hat   

Man kann die Sache allerdings auch in den November schieben, da der Fatty hauptsächlich unter Nadelwald liegt, saugt der Boden wie der Teufel so ziemlich jede Feuchtigkeit weg.


----------



## Kalinka (29. September 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fände das WE 23./24.10. nicht schlecht. An allen anderen WE's im Oktober gibt es immer irgendwelche Festivitäten an denen man teilzunehmen hat


Ja, da wäre ich auch dabei. So wie es aussieht kein Wochenenddienst für mich in Sicht. Da wäre die Teilnahme der amtlichen Bremse    ja gesichert.
Karin


----------



## Enrgy (29. September 2004)

NEIIIIIIN!   

bitte nicht am 23./24.10!! Ausgerechnet da bin ich in Urlaub! (erst gestern kurfristig gebucht)
Das muß sich doch auch längerfristig planen lassen. An dem Trail würde mir nämlich wirklich viel liegen.
Alleine findet man sich dort wohl kaum zurecht. Und wenn ich schon meine Probleme am Steinerberg habe, dann würde ich wohl in den Tiefen des Pfälzer Waldes auf Nimmerwiedersehen verschollen gehen...

Also Uwe, bitte nochmal überdenken!   

Gruß Volker


----------



## Handlampe (29. September 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Alleine findet man sich dort wohl kaum zurecht. Und wenn ich schon meine Probleme am Steinerberg habe, dann würde ich wohl in den Tiefen des Pfälzer Waldes auf Nimmerwiedersehen verschollen gehen...




Mal im Ernst, Volker, der Weg ist nicht zu verfehlen: Wenn man mal an eine Kreuzung oder Abzweigung kommt, braucht man nicht lange überlegen: Man nimmt einfach den am besten aussehenden Singletrail...und schon ist man richtig   

Klingt komisch....is aber so.

Der Trail geht sternförmig um Rodalben herum und er ist... ich schätze mal... an der weitesten Stelle 5 km von dem Örtchen entfernt. Ausserdem ist er bestens mit dem Buchstaben *F*, wie _fantastisch_ oder _foll fett_, markiert.

Mit dem Datum schauen wir mal, hab ja bis jetzt noch nicht so viele Zusagen..


Hier eine kleine Beschreibung vom Fatty:






Wem's zu klein ist, der schaut bitte in mein Fotoalbum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (29. September 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Tja Jörg, man steckt halt nicht drin... aber ich war ja auch nicht der Einzige mit falscher Vorhersage.
> Aber wenn ich ehrlich sein soll: Ich kann damit leben
> 
> Ich denke mal, ihr habt sicherlich noch was von dem Eifelsteig für uns übrig gelassen, wenn wir ihn mal bei besseren Vorhersagen fahren wollen.
> ...



Hallo Uwe!

Ich verspüre verstärkten Traildrang und wäre auch dabei. Einzige Bedingung: Keine Solofahrt meinerseits von Kölle bis zum holly Trail, sollte man aber geregelt bekommen.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## M.Panzer (29. September 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> NEIIIIIIN!
> 
> bitte nicht am 23./24.10!! Ausgerechnet da bin ich in Urlaub! (erst gestern kurfristig gebucht)
> Das muß sich doch auch längerfristig planen lassen. An dem Trail würde mir nämlich wirklich viel liegen.
> ...



Hi Volker wenn überhaupt würde mir der November auch eher liegen, dann lass doch mal schauen ob es nicht noch einige gibt die im November auch fahren wollen. Vielleicht gibt es ja dann auch Wiederholungstäter vom TT. Gruß Micha.


----------



## Handlampe (29. September 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Uwe!
> 
> Ich verspüre verstärkten Traildrang und wäre auch dabei. Einzige Bedingung: Keine Solofahrt meinerseits von Kölle bis zum holly Trail, sollte man aber geregelt bekommen.



Na, Micha, das dürfte kein Problem sein. Ganz sicher fährst du nicht alleine nach Rodalben.
Wir lassen uns natürlich ALLE gerne mit deinem Pick Up Boliden zum Trail schauffieren


----------



## Ploughman (30. September 2004)

Hi all

es gibt hierzu schon 'nen anderen Thread:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=117876 und auch beim googlen findet man einiges. Das muß ja wirklich sehr vielversprechend sein. Kurzum: im November wäre auch ich ideale Zielgruppe, Ende Oktober bin ich allerdings in der Provence  . Denke mal, dass es im November auch leerer sein wird. Gglfs kann ich einen Mitfahrplatz anbieten  .

An dieser Stelle sei auch nochmal auf das geplante Seniorentreffen im Liesertal und an den Eifelmaaren 9./10.10. hingewiesen...

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## M.Panzer (30. September 2004)

Ach übrigens wer was wirklich gutes fahren möchte   der sollte am Sonntag den 10.10. nach Bekond an der Mosel fahren. Dort wird ein Halbmarathon veranstaltet vom feinsten, 60 km mit 2000hm auf super Wegen ich werde nicht dabei sein aber wer Interesse hat sollte sich bei mir melden. Da ich dann die Mail von den Veranstaltern weiterleite. Die Kosten sind auch zu ertragen Startgeb. 5,- Euro. Also bis dann Gruß Micha.


----------



## Handlampe (30. September 2004)

Den Winterpokal find ich eine interessante Sache. Hat jemand Lust vom Team Tomburg mitzumachen?

Regeln und Details findet ihr beim posting von XC-Racer: Hier


----------



## M.Panzer (30. September 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Den Winterpokal find ich eine interessante Sache. Hat jemand Lust vom Team Tomburg mitzumachen?
> 
> Regeln und Details findet ihr beim posting von XC-Racer: Hier



Hört sich gut an ich denke ich bin dabei.


----------



## Handlampe (11. Oktober 2004)

Ja, wir waren auch am WE unterwegs.
Am Samstag hat uns (mir und Andreas) Oli die schönsten Trails in den Wäldern zwischen Euskirchen und Bad Münstereifel gezeigt. Eine wirklich schöne Runde mit wirklich schönen auch für mich neuen Trailstreckchen.

Lob an den Guide   

Es gibt leider keine Bilder. Ich kann nur auf einen Bericht von Réne verweisen. So ähnlich muss mein Abflug bei den Katzensteinen dann auch ausgesehen haben. Nur ging es bei mir steil bergan....und nachdem mich mein Gaul abgeworfen hatte ging es dann rückwärts hinunter. 
Bericht  

Von unserer Sonntagsausnüchterungstour folgt dann in Kürze ein kleiner Bericht


----------



## Handlampe (11. Oktober 2004)

Wir waren also gestern mal im oberen Ahrtal unterwegs. Startpunkt unserer Ausnüchterungsfahrt mit Dame war Müsch. Nachdem mein Brüderchen ja am Samstag satt seinen Dreißigsten gefeiert hatte, war diese softe aber landschaftlich sehr schöne Tour doch genau das richtige.

Mit dabei waren: 






v.l. Karin, Thomas, Verena, Oli und meine Wenigkeit. Ich bin schon so Wenig, das ich garnicht auf dem Photo bin.

Von Müsch ging es das Ahrtal aufwärts auf einer stillgelegten Bahntrasse Richtung Ahrdorf. Noch vorher verabschiedeten wir uns aber von der Ahr und es ging am Ahbach weiter  nach Ahütte. Das Gebiet ist geprägt vom Kalkabau, ganz im Gegensatz zum Verfasser dieser Zeilen, wo sich der Kalk so langsam aufbaut  
Und so ging es dann auch direkt in einen Kalkbruch:






Die Zeit im Bruch wurde dann auch bei einigen Mitfahrern genutzt.

Die Einen kickten ein wenig:








während die Anderen Ihre selbstgemachten Steinbrötchen verzehrten:








Als landschaftliches Highlight gab es dann den Dreimühlenwasserfall zu bewundern:






Der Nonner Bach war dann der nächste Wasserlauf, dem wir folgten. Weiter ging es über Dankerath ins Tal des Trierbaches. Bei soviel Wasser und natürlich auch noch leicht angeschlagen von der langen Nacht, machte dann die Blase von meinem Bruder nicht mehr mit:
Hemmungslos musste er sich quer über den Weg entleeren:








*WAS DA ALLES RAUSKOMMT*
Naja, wenige Liter später konnte es dann aber auch schon weitergehen. 
Über Hoffeld ging es dann zu einem sehr schönen See, der von Basaltklippen umgeben war: Name des Sees: Basaltsee






Nach einem letzten Blick auf den Aremberg ging es dann wieder hinunter in das Ahrtal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (11. Oktober 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Bei soviel Wasser und natürlich auch noch leicht angeschlagen von der langen Nacht, machte dann die Blase von meinem Bruder nicht mehr mit:
> Hemmungslos musste er sich quer über den Weg entleeren:



Ich schmeiß mich weg      

Schöne Tour Uwe   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## "TWIGGY" (11. Oktober 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schmeiß mich weg
> 
> Schöne Tour Uwe
> 
> ...


Da kann ich mich nur anschliessen hab Bauchweh vom lachen


----------



## Enrgy (11. Oktober 2004)

Echt gute Arbeit mit Photoshop...
Hier sieht man mal wieder, was bei de Tomburjers im Vordergrund steht: SPASS! So muß das sein! Kondition braucht man bei euch nicht nur zum biken, sondern auch zum lachen! Und wer schon nicht dabei war, kriegt wenigstens hinterher seine Portion Fun in Form der Bilder ab.

Jungs, weiter so! Hoffe, wir machen bald mal wieder ein Ründchen zusammen!

Gruß Volker


----------



## M.Panzer (13. Oktober 2004)

Ja das würde ich auch gerne mal wieder mit dem TT eine Tour machen. Wie sieht es denn aus wenn wir uns mall wieder Samstags an der Tomburg treffen, am 30.10. wäre doch nicht schlecht oder?  

P.s. : Ich arbeite übrigens auch an ner schönen Tour wenn ich sie fertig habe werde ich sie posten. Bis dann Gruß Micha.


----------



## blitzfitz (13. Oktober 2004)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> P.s. : Ich arbeite übrigens auch an ner schönen Tour wenn ich sie fertig habe werde ich sie posten.


Ja, mach mal. Ich sehe gerne mal was Neues.    

Ralf


----------



## Handlampe (14. Oktober 2004)

Hab heute auch an was Neuem gearbeitet. 
Bin von Mayen aus in das Nitztal und dann über den Wabbelsberg durch das Nettetal zurück. 
Naja, hab die Tour nicht fertig bekommen, weil ich mich am Wabbelsberg ziemlich verfranst habe. Übrigens eine schöne Aussicht von da oben inc. netter Jausestation: Hat mich so ein wenig an den Steinerberg errinnert, nur gibt es leider keine schöne Abfahrt runter bzw. ich hab Keine gefunden. 

Gab auch gleich ein nettes Erlebniss da oben: Musste eine Dame mittleren Alters stützen, die sich wohl ein wenig verausgabt hatte: Weiß jetzt nicht ob beim Wandern oder Schnäpschen trinken.   
Zumindest wollte es mir die Dame ein wenig leichter machen und erleichterte sich ein wenig  :kotz:  
Danach ging's ihr dann auch besser....hmmm, irgendwie kommt mir das bekannt vor   
Die Strecke am Nettetal entlang hat dann auch ganz schön Körner gekostet: Ein ständiges Auf und Ab auf einsamen Wiesenwegen. 

Im Großen und Ganzen hat ich mir von der Tour ein wenig mehr versprochen weil die Gegend da echt schön ist, es fehlen allerdings die fahrtechnischen Zuckerstückchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (14. Oktober 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ...Zumindest wollte es mir die Dame ein wenig leichter machen und erleichterte sich ein wenig  :kotz:



Warste wieder mit deinem Kirmesbomber unterwegs?


----------



## Handlampe (14. Oktober 2004)

So, hab jetzt mal wieder eine Tour für den Sonntag in 2 Wochen (24.10.) reingestellt.

Die Runde dürfte schon etwas länger werden, ich schätze mal so zwischen 50-60 km bei ca. 1200 hm

Würde mich freuen, wenn sich mal wieder das Rumpfteam zusammenfinden würde.
Alle Anderen sind natürlich auch herzlichst eingeladen

Ein Höhenprofil von der Tour folgt noch.

Anmeldung


----------



## Handlampe (15. Oktober 2004)

Bin heute die Runde ins Ahrtal gefahren die ich dann am übernächsten Sonntag auch fahren möchte.
Puh, is schon ziemlich happich. War heute natürlich klasse zu fahren, da Alles noch Staubtrocken war.
Trotzdem werd ich sie wohl ein wenig verkürzen müssen. 
1700 hm sind dann auch nicht Jedermann's Sache. 








Photos gibts später.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (15. Oktober 2004)

handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ... 1700 hm sind dann auch nicht Jedermann's Sache ...



Wie kommst Du nur auf so einen Gedanken   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## -courgi- (15. Oktober 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> 1700 hm sind dann auch nicht Jedermann's Sache.



*hüstel*


----------



## Enrgy (15. Oktober 2004)

Gut, daß ich in Urlaub bin. Dann brauch ich auch keine Ausrede...


----------



## blitzfitz (15. Oktober 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> So, hab jetzt mal wieder eine Tour für den Sonntag in 2 Wochen (24.10.) reingestellt.



Hi Uwe,

werde am 24.10. leider nicht dabei sein können.   Muß mal wieder ein Sofa aus Bayern holen.

Viel Spaß wünsche ich euch!

Ralf


----------



## blitzfitz (15. Oktober 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> 1700 hm sind dann auch nicht Jedermann's Sache.



Seit wann ist das Team Tomburg Jedermann????   

Ralf


----------



## Handlampe (16. Oktober 2004)

*Werbetrommelrühr*

Herbstour am 24.10.

Auch wenn vielleicht das Höhenprofil Einige abgeschreckt haben sollte, so lohnt sich ein mitfahren auf jeden Fall, denn es gibt:

Tolle Trails:











und klasse Aussichten:







inclusive.

Je nach Gruppenstärke kann man z.B. auch die Schleife über Krälingen weglassen. Das währen dann ca. 200 hm weniger - allerdings fällt dann natürlich auch ein feiner Downhilltrail weg. 
Kann man dann ja vor Ort entscheiden.

Anmeldung


----------



## on any sunday (18. Oktober 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> *Werbetrommelrühr*
> 
> Herbstour am 24.10.
> 
> ...



Schade, am Sonntag ist in Kempenich Deutscher Enduro Pokal, wollte dort eigentlich ein paar alte Dreckferkel  treffen. Aber vielleicht kann ich die ja zu einer größeren Schleife und einer Sonderprüfung zum Steinerberg rauf überreden, also Vorsicht. 

Viel Spaß.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (18. Oktober 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, am Sonntag ist in Kempenich Deutscher Enduro Pokal, wollte dort eigentlich ein paar alte Dreckferkel  treffen. Aber vielleicht kann ich die ja zu einer größeren Schleife und einer Sonderprüfung zum Steinerberg rauf überreden, also Vorsicht.
> 
> Viel Spaß.
> 
> ...



Jep, wär ja nicht schlecht. Vielleicht könntet ihr uns noch ein paar neue Trails in die Landschaft fräsen


----------



## p_pipowitsch (20. Oktober 2004)

[SIZE=5]





			
				Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> *Werbetrommelrühr*
> 
> Herbstour am 24.10.
> 
> ...





			
				Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> [/SIZE]
> 
> 
> Würde aus humanitären Gründen eine Abschwächung der Tour anstreben. Ansonsten musst du wahrscheinlich auf 3 Kernteammitglieder verzichten. Namen der spanischen waldmaschinenartigen Dirtjumpern, wollen und sollen nicht genannt werden. Vielleicht kann man mit diesen auch einen Treffpunkt im Ahrtal ausmachen. Würde einiges an KM und HM
> ...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (20. Oktober 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn vielleicht das Höhenprofil Einige abgeschreckt haben sollte, so lohnt sich ein mitfahren auf jeden Fall, denn es gibt:


Boahhh,

geile Tour Uwe. Würde auch super gerne mitfahren. Da ich aber Sonntagnachmittag weg muß schaff ich es leider zeitlich nicht   Hoffentlich wird die nochmal wiederholt. Viel Spaß   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Handlampe (20. Oktober 2004)

p_pipowitsch schrieb:
			
		

> Namen der spanischen waldmaschinenartigen Dirtjumpern, wollen und sollen nicht genannt werden.




Also, wo wir gerade beim nörgeln sind: Es heißt:

*Namen der spanischen waldmaschinenartigen Dirtjumper*.

Aber es ist halt noch kein Meister vom Himmeln gefallen.


----------



## on any sunday (20. Oktober 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Also, wo wir gerade beim nörgeln sind: Es heißt:
> 
> *Namen der spanischen waldmaschinenartigen Dirtjumper*.
> 
> Aber es ist halt noch kein Meister vom Himmeln gefallen.



Wat is dat denn? Ich kenne da nur sofas


----------



## p_pipowitsch (21. Oktober 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Also, wo wir gerade beim nörgeln sind: Es heißt:
> 
> *Namen der spanischen waldmaschinenartigen Dirtjumper*.
> 
> Aber es ist halt noch kein Meister vom Himmeln gefallen.



Da muss ich dir leider widersprechen, da wir von drei Personen sprechen, was allgemein bekannt der Mehrzahl entspricht.
Übrigens wurde meine Frage, die mir etwas wichtiger erschien, vernachlässigt.

Gruß
Nörglowitsch


----------



## Handlampe (21. Oktober 2004)

p_pipowitsch schrieb:
			
		

> Da muss ich dir leider widersprechen, da wir von drei Personen sprechen, was allgemein bekannt der Mehrzahl entspricht.
> Übrigens wurde meine Frage, die mir etwas wichtiger erschien, vernachlässigt.
> 
> Gruß
> Nörglowitsch



Also, es heißt entweder: Namen von den waldmaschinenartigen Dirtjumpern
*oder*: 
Namen der waldmaschinenartigen Dirtjumper ohne n am Ende

Gut, genug klug geschissen.

Nochmal zur eigentlichen Frage: Christof könnte man in Altenahr unten an der Seilbahn aufgabeln. 
Beim Rest weiß ich nicht so recht. Wer will kann ja die Schleife nach Krälingen weglassen: -200hm. Man kann sich ja dann unten im Vischeltal wieder treffen.  
Und ob die Puste für die zweite Steigung Ri. Steiner Berg nicht mehr reicht, das kann man ja dann im Ahrtal entscheiden. Notfalls fährt man halt in 2 Gruppen weiter.


----------



## M.Panzer (21. Oktober 2004)

Schade schade das auch ich nicht kann, aber ausgerechnet diesen Sonntag habe ich keine Verkäuferin und muß so bis ca 13 Uhr arbeiten,   würde mich aber freuen wenn die Touer später nochmal wiederholt wird.   Ich fahre allerdings am Samstag wieder auf Erkundungstour vom Rhein in die Eifel und zurück wer Lust hat mit zu kommen kann sich bei mir melden. Abfahrt ist 14 Uhr bei mir. Bis dann und viel Spaß am Sonntag Gruß Stunt-beck.


----------



## blitzfitz (21. Oktober 2004)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre allerdings am Samstag wieder auf Erkundungstour vom Rhein in die Eifel und zurück wer Lust hat mit zu kommen kann sich bei mir melden.



Mann, ich bekomme echt noch den Föhn. Uwe vergnügt sich auf seiner neuen Tour, Micha macht das Rheinland unsicher, das alles unter schönster Herbstsonne und ich werde das Wochenende im Staus auf Deutschlands Autobahnen verbringen. Es ist zum   und  :kotz: 

Ich wünsch euch aber trotzdem viel Spass und nicht zu viele Plattfüße.

Bis zum nächsten Mal,

Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p_pipowitsch (22. Oktober 2004)

[QUOTE=Handlampe]Also, es heißt entweder: Namen von den waldmaschinenartigen Dirtjumpern
*oder*: 
Namen der waldmaschinenartigen Dirtjumper ohne n am Ende

Gut, genug klug geschissen.

Asche auf mein Haupt. Entschuldige vielmals, habe mich verschrieben und beim Antworten nur flüchtig drüber gelesen und übersehen das wir über den Kasus Genitiv Plural sprechen, welcher selbstverständlich ohne n am Ende geschrieben wird.
Gruß
Markus


----------



## M.Panzer (22. Oktober 2004)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Mann, ich bekomme echt noch den Föhn. Uwe vergnügt sich auf seiner neuen Tour, Micha macht das Rheinland unsicher, das alles unter schönster Herbstsonne und ich werde das Wochenende im Staus auf Deutschlands Autobahnen verbringen. Es ist zum   und  :kotz:
> 
> Ich wünsch euch aber trotzdem viel Spass und nicht zu viele Plattfüße.
> 
> ...


Ich hoffe du hast nicht zu viele Stau´s und überhaupt was sind denn Plattfüße die hat doch eigentlich nur einer, der so komische Kirmesräder von Juchem fährt oder?
Aber Ralf wenn du nächsten Samstag kannst könnten wir die Tour wiederholen wenn´s Wetter mitspielt. Bis dahin Gruß Micha.


----------



## on any sunday (22. Oktober 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, am Sonntag ist in Kempenich Deutscher Enduro Pokal, wollte dort eigentlich ein paar alte Dreckferkel  treffen. Aber vielleicht kann ich die ja zu einer größeren Schleife und einer Sonderprüfung zum Steinerberg rauf überreden, also Vorsicht.
> 
> Viel Spaß.
> 
> ...



Also bei den Wetteraussichten werde ich mich doch lieber selber sportlich betätigen. Außerdem fürchte ich, das ich durch Kempenich doch nur wieder in einen akuten Mopped Kaufzwang geraten könnte. Wehret den Anfängen. 
Also dann bis Sonntag. Für mich brauch die Runde nicht verkürzt werden.   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Handlampe (23. Oktober 2004)

Wir waren heute auch unterwegs. 
Wir, das waren meine Freundin und ich.
Es ging von Daun nach Bernkastel Kues an die Mosel über den Maare - Mosel Radweg und später halt über den Moselradweg bis nach Traben Trarbach. War eine sehr feine Streckentour. Als Gimmick haben wir für An und Abfahrt die Bahn genutzt, inklusive einer sehr schönen Fahrt mit einem alten Schienenbus von Kaisersesch nach Daun






Ansonsten hab ich in Wittlich eine günstige Lösung für alle Transportprobleme vom Team Tomburg gefunden. Es gibt ja immer wieder das Problem das man mit so vielen Autos zum jeweiligen Tourstart anreisen muß

Hier wie gesagt ein Transportmittel, das ich sicher günstig erwerben könnte. Zugegeben, müssten sich die Leute, die hinten sitzen ein wenig flach machen.


----------



## -courgi- (24. Oktober 2004)

Dach affjeschnigge un' 'n bissche jedengelt un' jood is!


----------



## Handlampe (25. Oktober 2004)

Wahrlich kann man von einer großen Herbsttour sprechen:

1. Grosse Runde: 65 km
2. Grosse Höhenmeter: 1550 hm
3. Grosses Teilnehmerfeld
4. Grosser Spass






V.l.: Eric, Sebastian, Claus, Uwe, Markus, Thomas, Oli, Rainer, ...Namen vergessen, Thomas, Miguel, Harald, Michael, Detlef

Mit 14 Bikern ging es also los, um dann auch noch Einen TT'ler (Christof)von der Seilbahn in Altenahr aufzulesen. 

Aber als Erstes startete die Runde Richtung Todenfeld. Schon hier stellte sich diese schrecklich gute Laune bei den Bikern ein. Zugegebener Weise ein Übel das immer wieder auftritt und was einfach nicht unter Kontrolle zu bekommen ist.






Es folgte nach einigem Auf und Ab der hübsche Trail vom Naturfreundehaus in Berg hinunter in's Tal. Auf dem Bild mein Brüderchen Thomas in "Öhktschen"







An der Perlenschnur aufgereiht ging es dann hoch nach Krälingen:






Es folgte der schnelle Trail hinunter in's Vischeltal. Die Betonung liegt hier auf "schnell". 
Man sollte noch hinzufügen: Schneller Trail mit abschließender Brücke nach scharfem Linksknick. Für Manchen dann zu schnell um den Linksknick noch zu meistern.   






Vor dem Ahrtal ging es dann noch einmal kurz auf einen sehr schmalen Trail am Hang entlang, wo sich unser neuer Mitbiker Rainer als ziemlich schmerzfrei entpuppte. 






Sehr geschmeidig  



An der Seilbahn angekommen wurde also erstmal auf unser Kernmitglied Christof gewartet.
Hier stellte dann Sebastian mit Entsetzen fest, das er die ganze Zeit mit dem falschen Rad unterwegs war. 
*Verdammt, was tun*..... also gut, erst mal den Pannenservice anrufen......vielleicht können die mir zumindest mal die Stützräder abmontieren:






Also gut, nachdem dann der ADPC (Allgemeiner deutscher Pucki Club) und Christof eingetroffen waren, konnte es dann weiter gehen.
Und die Steigung zum Hornberg hatte es dann auch in sich. Bis zu 24% und ca. 17% Steigung im Durschnitt waren zu bewältigen.











V.l. Spitzengruppe -       Verfolger -         Kehrwagen   

Auf dem Hornberg waren dann auch Alle ein wenig geschafft, aber Rast und Aussicht entschädigten ein wenig die Strapazen






Nur wer glaubte, das die Steigung jetzt beendet war der wurde leider eines Besseren belehrt, denn es ging nocheinmal ca. 150hm höher auf den Steinerberg. 
Von hier folgte dann der langersehnte Downhill. Dieser erwies sich aber für den Reifen von Thomas als zu ruppig und so gab es den einzigen Pannenstop dieser Tour:






Weiter ging es dann hinunter zur Ahr....allerdings nicht ganz...vorher hieß es dann wieder Höhe machen... und das nicht zu knapp. Zum zweiten Mal ging es Richtung Steinerberg mit dem kleinen Trailhighlight Koppen dazwischen
Hier auf dem Suchbild: "Finde den Biker" schindet sich gerade Oli zwischen einer bizarren Baumlandschaft hinauf zum Koppen






Oben angekommen folgte eine kurze Querung des Kammes mit abschließender kurzer Trailabfahrt:










Weiter ging es aufwärts um dann noch vor dem Steinerberg über den Grat zum Krausberg zu fahren. 
Vor dieser Steigung musste dann Sebastian kapitulieren. Per Telefon meldete er sich während des Anstieges ab. Ich hoffe, er ist wieder gut daheim in Bonn angekommen.
Auf dem Krausberg gab es dann endlich die große Rast
Nach der Stärkung folgte  dann ein kleines Downhilltrailserpentinenübungsseminar. Nagut, nicht Alle haben dieses mit Diplom bestanden, Manche müssen halt noch ein wenig üben, gell....Thomas  :






Unten angekommen ging es dann durch das doch ziemlich bevölkerte Ahrtal um dann in Reimerzhoven die letzte große Steigung durch die Weinberge Richtung Kalenborn zu nehmen:






Ausser einem Ausfall haben diesmal Alle durchgehalten. Hätte ich zu Beginn der Tour eigentlich nicht gedacht. Hut ab vor allen Teilnehmern   

Alle Bilder gibt es hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scottti (25. Oktober 2004)

Super Tour,
super Wetter,
super Truppe,
super Bilder,
super Bericht,

alles Super!!


----------



## Kalinka (25. Oktober 2004)

Scottti schrieb:
			
		

> Super Tour,
> super Wetter,
> super Truppe,
> super Bilder,
> ...




Super Jacke, Olli  
...immer wieder eine Augenweide ;-)) 
Karin


----------



## on any sunday (25. Oktober 2004)

Protest!!!

Ich finde es unverantwortlich, jungen Menschen gegenüber den Eindruck zu erwecken, das die Tour am Sonntag irgendwie in Verbindung gebracht werden kann mit: Spaß, trautes Zusammensein mit Gleichgesinnten, besinnliches Bergradeln ohne sportliche Ambitionen, mit blauen Schuhen fahrbar, 14 Freunde müßt ihr sein, das Rad ist rund etc.  

Ich fürchte, es werden bald an einigen Autos oder Rädern  Aufkleber mit "Tötet Uwe" zu sehen sein   , von den Klagen wegen Körperverletzung und seelischer Grausamkeit ganz abgesehen!

Macht nur weiter so!  

Bin weg, muß zum Anwalt  

Michael


----------



## 130/100 (26. Oktober 2004)

Hi Uwe, große Show!
Nach Tourführung und Sonnebesorgen nun auch noch eine perfekte Dokumentation -das läßt sich schwer steigern. Obwohl, wie wäre es das nächste Mal mit ein paar lecker belegten Brötchen zwischendurch?   

War Klasse, hat riesig Spaß gemacht und ich bin in Zukunft sicher öfter dabei!

Rainer


----------



## meg-71 (26. Oktober 2004)

Hi Team Tomburg

Danke für die Schmerzen   nicht nur in den Beinen sondern auch in den Lachmuskeln.
Traum Tour bei traum Wetter.
Melde mich als Wiederholungtäter wenn es sich terminlich ergibt.

                                                 M.f.G. Der Namenlose (Michael)


----------



## M.Panzer (26. Oktober 2004)

Schön zu sehen das ihr am Sonntag viel Spaß gehabt habt. Ich hatte leider zu diesem Zeitpunkt keinen Spaß mehr  . Dieser wurde mir am Samstag Nachmittag genommen als ich mir das Handgelnk zertümmerte.    Das heißt also das ich wohl erst nächstes Jahr mal wieder eine TT-Tour mitmachen darf. Freue mich aber wenigstens an den Bildern.   Außerdem habe ich schon einen schönen Anfang für ne schöne große Runde gefunden,   versprochen wenn ich wieder die Räder vorwärts treiben kann werde ich Sie weiter ausbauen. Bis dahin noch allen viel Spaß gruß der Stunt-beck!


----------



## on any sunday (26. Oktober 2004)

130/100 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Uwe, große Show!
> Nach Tourführung und Sonnebesorgen nun auch noch eine perfekte Dokumentation -das läßt sich schwer steigern. Obwohl, wie wäre es das nächste Mal mit ein paar lecker belegten Brötchen zwischendurch?
> 
> War Klasse, hat riesig Spaß gemacht und ich bin in Zukunft sicher öfter dabei!
> ...



Kein Problem, wenn du die Brötchen schmierst und im Rucksack verstaust.  

Wer die Schmerzen der Tour genüsslich simulieren will, anbei eine Karte (ca. 300 kByte)   mit der bitteren Wahrheit!  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Handlampe (26. Oktober 2004)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser wurde mir am Samstag Nachmittag genommen als ich mir das Handgelnk zertümmerte.    Das heißt also das ich wohl erst nächstes Jahr mal wieder eine TT-Tour mitmachen darf.



Hey Stunt Beck, was machst du denn wieder für Geschichten? Hast du versucht Steinbrötchen zu backen??
Na, Spass beiseite, was ist passiert?


----------



## Handlampe (26. Oktober 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Wer die Schmerzen der Tour genüsslich simulieren will, anbei eine Karte (ca. 300 kByte)   mit der bitteren Wahrheit!
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Michael



Na, vom Meister aller Satelliten kommt jetzt auch noch das Strickmuster zur Tour. Find ich gut   

Allerdings kann man auch gut erkennen in was für einem Zick-Zack ich euch durchs Ahrtal geführt hab.


----------



## Backloop (27. Oktober 2004)

Zitat:
Downhilltrailserpentinenübungsseminar. Nagut, nicht Alle haben dieses mit Diplom bestanden, Manche müssen halt noch ein wenig üben, gell....Thomas  :



Also es war einmal...(so beginnen große Märchen eben)
Der trail war eigentlich nicht so schwer zu fahren. Schwierig war es deinen völlig durchgeknallten und in ekstatischem Gelächter verfallenen "Bruda" abzuschütteln  
Reine Verzweiflungstat von mir einen "Weg" zu suchen, auf dem er mir nicht folgen konnte  
Geschickt,gelle...

Die Tour war absolute spitze und beim nächsten mal sollten wir Christoph´s Vorschlag aufnehmen und am Krausberg vorher ein Blech Kuchen vorbestellen.
Danke an alle für den geilen Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.Panzer (27. Oktober 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Stunt Beck, was machst du denn wieder für Geschichten? Hast du versucht Steinbrötchen zu backen??
> Na, Spass beiseite, was ist passiert?



Tja was ist passiert, das frage ich mich auch immer noch.   Ich war auf dem Weg eine schöne Tour zusammen zu stellen. Hab dabei noch einen echt guten und fitten Biker getroffen, wir sind dann zusammen einen geilen Trail vom Landsberg Richtung Heppingen runter gefahren. Nach der letzten Überquerung eines Weges standen wir vor einer langen Treppe. Christian wollte die Treppe fahren und blieb aber ca. an der Mitte stehen da sie ihm zu lang war. Meine Wenigkeit wollte rechts an ihr vorbeifahren, dabei ist es dann passiert.   Ich überschlug mich und landete mit der linken Hand auf einer Basaltstufe.        Es machte knacks und ich hatte nur noch Trümmer und kein Gelenk mehr.   Jetzt sitze ich hier und bedaure das ich die nächsten Monate wohl meine Lachmuskeln nicht mehr benutzen werde. Aber ich werde alles daran setzen bald wieder das TT mit Teilchen zu versorgen( der Tag wird kommen!). So das war´s sollte jemand mal bei mir vorbei kommen ist er gerne eingeladen sich bei mir neu zu verpflegen.   Bis dahin allen Bergvehikelfahrern noch viel Spaß und trockenes Wetter der Stunt-beck.  

P.s. : Christan solltest du das lesen melde dich doch mal bei mir damit ich mich bei dir noch mal richtg bedanken kann. Gruß Micha.


----------



## rpo35 (1. November 2004)

Moin,

Au Backe, was muß ich hier lesen; da hat sich aber einer übelst weh getan  
Ich wünsch Dir gute Besserung @M.Panzer; vielleicht geht's ja doch etwas schneller mit der Heilung !

@Uwe: Das kommende WE ist schon verplant, aber danach würde ich mich, je nach Wetter mal gerne bei Euch einklinken und René würde auch gerne mitkommen.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Handlampe (1. November 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> 
> @Uwe: Das kommende WE ist schon verplant, aber danach würde ich mich, je nach Wetter mal gerne bei Euch einklinken und René würde auch gerne mitkommen.
> ...



Werd dann mal einen Termin für das darauffolgende WE machen 13/14.11.
Dann können wir ja mal schauen. Kann allerdings sein, das ich doch noch kurzfristig auf die Kanaren zum biken fliege.


----------



## Handlampe (4. November 2004)

Also, am 14.11. gibt es die nächste Ausfahrt mit dem Team. Wieder in's Ahrtal, diesmal aber nicht so heftig, wie das letzte Mal. 

Genaue Daten folgen noch.

Anmeldung


----------



## 130/100 (5. November 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Wieder in's Ahrtal, diesmal aber nicht so heftig, wie das letzte Mal...



O mennö! Warum nich?


----------



## rpo35 (5. November 2004)

130/100 schrieb:
			
		

> O mennö! Warum nich?



Ja, versteh ich auch nicht...soll sich doch für mich lohnen oder ?...


----------



## Backloop (5. November 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, versteh ich auch nicht...soll sich doch für mich lohnen oder ?...



Ja genau. Uwe biste unter die Mädels gegangen. Zick hier nicht rum!


----------



## rpo35 (6. November 2004)

Nabend zusammen,

sorry, aber ich mußte mich für den 14ten leider wieder austragen. Ich hab da ne Toertocht im Holländischen Landgraaf übersehen, die ich keinesfalls verpassen darf ! Aber keine Panik: Ich komm wieder, keine Frage !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Ploughman (7. November 2004)

@Uwe

Hab's völlig verpennt zu fragen, wer oder was die "Bunte Kuh" ist, wo's ja am Sonntag hingehen soll. Verrätst du was  ?

Gruß
Diedda


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (7. November 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> @Uwe
> 
> Hab's völlig verpennt zu fragen, wer oder was die "Bunte Kuh" ist, wo's ja am Sonntag hingehen soll. Verrätst du was  ?
> 
> ...



Hi Dieda

Die bunte Kuh ist ein kleiner Felsvorsprung kurz vor Walporzheim im Ahrtal. Sieht eigentlich nicht wirklich aus wie ne Kuh....geschweige denn wie ne Bunte. Der Name hat sich wohl irgendwie über irgendwelche französischen Invasoren gebildet die den Ahrwein wohl "bon de gout", also äusserst leckerlich fanden. Daraus hat sich wohl der Name entwickelt.

Wir waren heute noch in der Gegend wandern und haben auch tatsächlich wieder ein paar schöne neue Streckchen gefunden.... werden natürlich alle in die Tour integriert. Sehr schöne Gegend da.
Danach gabs dann auch noch ein wenig Ahrwein....und ich fand ihn auch äusserst bunte Kuh   

Ich denke mal, die Tour am Sonntag dürfte so um die 60 km bei ca. 1200 hm werden


----------



## Käpt`n Chaos (8. November 2004)

hallo @all,

bin neu hier im Forum. Habe aber mit Interesse das Geschehen hier verfolgt.

Würde gerne mal ne Runde mitfahren, weiß allerdings nicht, inwieweit meine Kondition dies zuläßt   ! Fahr zwar täglich mit dem Rad, beschränkt sich zur Zeit aber nur auf den Weg zur Arbeit und zurück (ca. 8km)  , und am WE durch dem Rheinbacher Wald. In welcher Zeit habt Ihr denn vor die 60km zu absolvieren ???


Uwe


----------



## Handlampe (8. November 2004)

Käpt`n Chaos schrieb:
			
		

> hallo @all,
> 
> bin neu hier im Forum. Habe aber mit Interesse das Geschehen hier verfolgt.
> 
> ...



Hi Käptn

Puh, da kann ich dir keine genauen Angaben geben. Fahr einfach mit, wir haben immer die unterschiedlichsten Konditionslevel dabei. Es wird natürlich auch gewartet.
Aber ich denke, wenn du täglich zur Arbeit fährst, dürftest du keine Probleme haben mitzukommen


----------



## rpo35 (8. November 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Käptn
> 
> Puh, da kann ich dir keine genauen Angaben geben. Fahr einfach mit, wir haben immer die unterschiedlichsten Konditionslevel dabei. Es wird natürlich auch gewartet.
> Aber ich denke, wenn du täglich zur Arbeit fährst, dürftest du keine Probleme haben mitzukommen



Nabend,

ich bin zwar am WE nicht dabei, aber ich wäre da sehr vorsichtig ! Es ist nicht das Tempo alleine; wenn jemand es nicht gewöhnt ist, ca. 3 Std. im Sattel zu sitzen, sollte er vorher etwas trainieren...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## hardy_aus_k (8. November 2004)

Hallo Handlampe,

ich wage dann auch mal einen Ritt ins Ahrtal mit Euch. Kannst Du den ungefähren Streckenverlauf posten, damit ich mich langsam an die Sache seelisch herantasten kann? 

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, hatte ich eigentlich solchen Herausforderungen in 2004 abgeschworen. Ist es für Euch in Ordnung, wenn ich mich nach der Hälfte der Strecke ggf. verabschiede ?

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (8. November 2004)

Die Wettervorhersagen deuten eher auf eine weiße statt bunte Kuh hin...  
Sind denn die Trails nach Schnee und Tauwetter noch halbwegs meisterbar? Denn wenn ich eins hasse (außer bergauffahren) ist es bergab schieben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (8. November 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich ehrlich bin, hatte ich eigentlich solchen Herausforderungen in 2004 abgeschworen. Ist es für Euch in Ordnung, wenn ich mich nach der Hälfte der Strecke ggf. verabschiede ?
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy



Nix da, abknicken läuft nicht. 
Du brauchst dir auch keine Sorgen zu machen. Soo heftig wird es diesmal nicht.   

Grober Tourverlauf: 

Tomburg - Hilberath - Holzweiler- Silberberg - Bunte Kuh - Ahr - Katzley -Krausberg - Resch- Reimerzhoven ??? dann mal schauen. Entweder übliche Strecke hoch nach Kalenborn oder durch die Ahrschleife bis Altenahr und dann weiter Ri. Kalenborn bzw. Hilberath


----------



## Handlampe (8. November 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Die Wettervorhersagen deuten eher auf eine weiße statt bunte Kuh hin...
> Sind denn die Trails nach Schnee und Tauwetter noch halbwegs meisterbar? Denn wenn ich eins hasse (außer bergauffahren) ist es bergab schieben!



Tja, die ganz heftigen Sachen alá Schrock sind diesmal nicht dabei. Aber so diverse schmale Serpentinenwegeleine dürften bei eisigen Verhältnissen doch ein wenig schlüpfrig werden. Aber ich bin guter Dinge, das es nicht gerade so schlimm mit dem Wetter wird. Ausserdem ist es im Ahrtal eh immer etwas milder und sonniger, sonst würd doch da garnicht der lecker Wein so gut gedeien.


----------



## blitzfitz (9. November 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ... nach Schnee und Tauwetter noch halbwegs meisterbar? Denn wenn ich eins hasse (außer bergauffahren) ist es bergab schieben!



Bei Schnee wird doch nicht geschoben, sondern gerutscht. Kenne ich so zumindest vom Schlittenfahren. Das kann mit zwei Rädern doch nicht soviel anders sein.


----------



## Ploughman (9. November 2004)

Tomburg - Hilberath - Holzweiler- Silberberg - Bunte Kuh - Ahr - Katzley -Krausberg - Resch- Reimerzhoven ??? dann mal schauen. Entweder übliche Strecke hoch nach Kalenborn oder durch die Ahrschleife bis Altenahr und dann weiter Ri. Kalenborn bzw. Hilberath[/QUOTE]
Greetz,

Den "bon de gout" gibt es auch sehr schmackhaft am Krausbergturm (am WE) um die sieben Euronen herum, wär ein möglicher Einkehrpunkt.

Wie willst du den Krausberg denn hochfahren, über die Serpentinen am Kreisstadtblick vorbei  oder über die Asphaltrampe   ?

Gruß
Plafmän


----------



## Juppidoo (9. November 2004)

Tach Team Tomburch,

eine der letzten Möglichkeiten mal bei euch zu fahren sollte ich eigentlich nutzen.  
Ich kann zwar eigentlich garnicht, darum melde ich mich offiziell nicht an, aber ich muß ja meinen Langenfelder Leidensgenossen unterstützen.  
Braucht man bei euch Schneeketten   oder reichen Winterreifen  ?


Vielleicht bis Sonntag

Jürgen


----------



## Käpt`n Chaos (10. November 2004)

Hi,

ist der Startpunkt, immer noch der gleiche wie im ersten Beitrag angegeben, ich meine den ersten Parkplatz hinter Wormersdorf  ???

Habe mich für Sonntag eingetragen

Gruß 
Uwe M. aus M. an der S.


----------



## Enrgy (10. November 2004)

Juppidoo schrieb:
			
		

> ...eine der letzten Möglichkeiten mal bei euch zu fahren sollte ich eigentlich nutzen....




Wieso "letzte Möglichkeit"? Meinste dieses Jahr oder ziehste um oder wer oder was?
Warte mal ab, was noch für schöne Tage mit Frost und dementsprechend OHNE Matsch kommen!

Bei der aktuellen Wetterlage werde ich selbstredend von meinen 14tägigen Rücktrittsrecht für Online-Geschäfte Gebrauch machen..


----------



## M.Panzer (10. November 2004)

Was heißt denn hier Frost und trocken, das TT fährt doch unter allen Bedingungen. So habe ich das bis jetzt auf jeden Fall immer erlebt. Schade das ich die ganzen geilen Touren nur am PC verfolgen  kann   viel Spaß und trockenes Wetter am Sonntag.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (10. November 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

Ihr Tomburger scheint wohl ein relativ widerstandsfähiges Volk zu sein. Ich kann das von den Bewohnern des Kölner Nordens leider nicht behaupten´  

Deshalb fordere ich für Sonntag ultimativ: wenn schon kalt dann zumindestens trocken   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## blitzfitz (10. November 2004)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Was heißt denn hier Frost und trocken, das TT fährt doch unter allen Bedingungen. So habe ich das bis jetzt auf jeden Fall immer erlebt. Schade das ich die ganzen geilen Touren nur am PC verfolgen  kann   viel Spaß und trockenes Wetter am Sonntag.


Hi Micha,

Kopf hoch und Hand still halten. Das wird schon wieder. Ansonsten fährst du in unseren Herzen immer mit (war das jetzt ein Zitat aus "Vom Winde verweht"??).

 

Bis dann,
           Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ploughman (10. November 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> Ihr Tomburger scheint wohl ein relativ widerstandsfähiges Volk zu sein. Ich kann das von den Bewohnern des Kölner Nordens leider nicht behaupten´
> 
> ...


Kopf hoch Hardy,

auch wenn eure Feierabendrunde tatsächlich aus "Keimzelle mit zwei Buchstaben (Vokale), die nur sehr, sehr kurz in heißem Wasser lag" besteht   . Kann für mich nur sagen, die vier Pünktchen heute waren *verdammt kalt, naß und zäh! *  

Gruß von der Sektion Ville

Plafmän


----------



## Handlampe (10. November 2004)

Käpt`n Chaos schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ist der Startpunkt, immer noch der gleiche wie im ersten Beitrag angegeben, ich meine den ersten Parkplatz hinter Wormersdorf  ???



RICHTIG


----------



## Käpt`n Chaos (10. November 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> RICHTIG



  Na dann bis Sonntag


----------



## Handlampe (10. November 2004)

Na, wenn jetzt Oli noch frei bekommt, dann ist das Team am Sonntagvollzählig

Also, wenn das nicht mal *SATT* Punkte im WP bringt.

Ziel Top Ten.


P.S. 
Ich rede natürlich nur von den im WP eingetragenen Mitgliedern vom TT.
Zur Kompletierung des Teams am Sonntag fehlen natürlich noch die Stammmitglieder: Miguel, Helmut und Christof.

Michael fällt ja verletzungsbedingt aus.


----------



## dörtslämma (11. November 2004)

Richtig,

und weil der Christof zum Stammteam gehört ist er jetzt auch endlich hier dabei...
Will So. mit.
Meeting point für mich Ahrtal? Was sagt der UW dazu?  

 dörtslämma


----------



## M.Panzer (11. November 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Na, wenn jetzt Oli noch frei bekommt, dann ist das Team am Sonntagvollzählig
> 
> Also, wenn das nicht mal *SATT* Punkte im WP bringt.
> 
> ...




Hallo Uwe ich werde ab jetzt auch im WP einsteigen denn eine defekte Hand hält mich nicht davon ab auf den Hometrainer zu steigen, bis dann Micha.


----------



## p_pipowitsch (12. November 2004)

dörtslämma schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig,
> 
> und weil der Christof zum Stammteam gehört ist er jetzt auch endlich hier dabei...
> Will So. mit.
> ...



Da hat doch einer mal ein wirklich exorbitantes korrektes Rad. Und den Nickname des Fahrers find ich noch viel geiler.
Grützt ditsch der Pavel


----------



## Enrgy (12. November 2004)

p_pipowitsch schrieb:
			
		

> Da hat doch einer mal ein wirklich exorbitantes korrektes Rad. Und den Nickname des Fahrers find ich noch viel geiler.
> Grützt ditsch der Pavel




Dein Avatar-Bildchen ist aber auch nicht von schlechten Eltern....  
Könnt mich glatt dazulegen, um die Damen vor den Gefahren der rauen See zu warnen


----------



## p_pipowitsch (12. November 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Dein Avatar-Bildchen ist aber auch nicht von schlechten Eltern....
> Könnt mich glatt dazulegen, um die Damen vor den Gefahren der rauen See zu warnen



Habe vor einiger Zeit, zu einer Spendenaktion für meine obdachlosen Waisenzwillinge aufgerufen, für die ich vor Jahren eine Patenschaft übernommen habe. Da mich damals keiner finanziell unterstützen wollte, musste ich die beiden zu mir holen und sogar mein Bett mit Ihnen teilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scottti (12. November 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Na, wenn jetzt Oli noch frei bekommt, dann ist das Team am Sonntagvollzählig
> 
> Also, wenn das nicht mal *SATT* Punkte im WP bringt.
> 
> ...



Ja ja, keine Angst ich werde meine Punkte beisteuern. Soll ich von Euskirchen mit dem Rad anreisen? Dies währen mindesten 7 Punkte on the top.
Mein einziger Gegenspieler bei der Punktejagt ist die Dunkelheit! 

Aber bald wird mir in Form einer Sigma Mirage X ein Licht aufgehen.   

*Also, an dieser Stelle ein Apell an alle!  * 
*Hardware für kommende Team-Tomburg-Nightrides anschaffen!!!*

Termin wird noch gepostet!


----------



## Enrgy (12. November 2004)

Sorry Team Tomburg, hab mich wieder ausgetragen. Mir als elendem Weichei ist die Wetterlage etwas zu unsicher, und mein Debakel von letzter Woche schwebt mir noch im Hinterkopf rum. Außerdem muß ich mal wieder ausschlafen. Ihr müßt also ohne meine ewigen Pausenwünsche und Juchem-Kommentare über die Runden kommen.
Ich werd eine Tafel Milka verdrücken (oder 2) und beim Anblick der lila Kuh an eure Tour denken.

Gruß enrgy


----------



## Handlampe (12. November 2004)

dörtslämma schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig,
> 
> und weil der Christof zum Stammteam gehört ist er jetzt auch endlich hier dabei...
> Will So. mit.
> ...



Hi Döslä alias Diju

Wie währe es mit Treffpunkt Aussichtspunkt Bunte Kuh. Kennst du den? Dann könntest du noch den feinen Trail von dort herunter mitnehmen. Entweder fährst du normal die Fahrstrasse durchs Ahrtal. Hinter Walporzheim kommt dann der Gasthof "Zur bunten Kuh" Davor fährst du das Asphaltsträsschen hoch bis zu einem Parkplatz, von dort müsste der Aussichtspunkt ausgeschildert sein. Wenn das zu kompliziert ist, dann Treffpunkt Gasthaus "Zur Bunten Kuh" 
Ich denke, wir dürften so zwischen 12.30-13. Uhr da sein.
Ansonsten lass uns teflonieren


----------



## blitzfitz (13. November 2004)

Nach aktuellem Stand werden wir morgen mit 17 (!!!) Teilnehmern die bunte Kuh suchen.

Uwe, muß man diesen Massenauflauf von Nichtbelehrbaren nicht beim Eifeler Wald- und Wiesen Forstamt anmelden, die Strecke sperren und unschuldige Wanderer fernhalten? 

Ralf


----------



## Enrgy (13. November 2004)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Nach aktuellem Stand werden wir morgen mit 17 (!!!) Teilnehmern die bunte Kuh suchen.
> 
> Uwe, muß man diesen Massenauflauf von Nichtbelehrbaren nicht beim Eifeler Wald- und Wiesen Forstamt anmelden, die Strecke sperren und unschuldige Wanderer fernhalten?
> 
> Ralf




Wenn auf einer schmalen Straße entgegenkommende Autofahrer aus Angst um ihre Außenspiegel von selber rechts ran fahren, dann schon....
Wanderer kriegen max. 2 Aufforderungen, die Piste zu räumen (klingeln oder rufen), danach wird scharf geschossen 

Damit hier keine Hoffnungen bzgl. WP aufkommen: Ich werde morgen natürlich trotzdem punkten....


----------



## Handlampe (14. November 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Damit hier keine Hoffnungen bzgl. WP aufkommen: Ich werde morgen natürlich trotzdem punkten....



Pah, Weichkocher, das reißt das Feierabendteam auch nicht mehr raus. Ihr solltet euch eigentlich umbenennen in Schönwetterfeierabendbiker. Der Einzige, der eure Fahne noch hochhält ist Hardy.
Übrigens, war gestern noch im Ahrtal unterwegs...ist alles halb so wild. 
Hält sich auch mit dem Baumbruch in Grenzen- eigentlich ist alles noch gut fahrbar.

Ausserdem soll es heute Nachmittag noch recht schön werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (14. November 2004)

@Handlampe

Damit ist nun endgültig entschieden, dass ich mitfahre. Jetzt noch einen Rückzieher und ich verabschiede mich endgültig aus dem Ahrtal für die nächsten 10 Jahre.

Also, ich fahre heute um die Ehre der Feierabendbiker   

... und um Euch einzubremsen   


Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Ploughman (14. November 2004)

Hi Tomburger,

hoffe, ihr hattet 'ne gute Tour. Wetter war ja stabil. Leider hat man ja auch noch einige andere Verpflichtungen und Dinge zu tun, daher konnte ich dieses Wochenende nur begrenzt auf dem Rad sitzen und mußte leider die schönen Schlammtouren mit euch heute und dem alten Sonntag gestern auslassen  .

Bin heute erst um halb drei losgekommen und - es war ja trocken - endlich mal wieder über Asphalt gerollt, so ganz ruhig 
 . Da merkt man, wie dieser Winterpokal wirkt: erst denkt man, "prima, gleich 6 Punkte", dann " ein kleiner Schlenker und ein Punkt geht noch" ... usw, zum Schluß sieht man oh, es werden wohl nur 2:13 werden, also Berg nochmal runtergerollt und die Parallelstrasse hoch - na also, geht doch!

Gruß an alle 
Mr. Plafmän


----------



## Enrgy (14. November 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> . Da merkt man, wie dieser Winterpokal wirkt: erst denkt man, "prima, gleich 6 Punkte", dann " ein kleiner Schlenker und ein Punkt geht noch" ... usw, zum Schluß sieht man oh, es werden wohl nur 2:13 werden, also Berg nochmal runtergerollt und die Parallelstrasse hoch - na also, geht doch!
> 
> Gruß an alle
> Mr. Plafmän



Bei mir wirkt sich das eher auf die Geschwindigkeit aus, fahr ich eben "a bissi" gemütlicher. Wenn ich sonst auf dem Rückweg sagen wir einen aktuellen Schnitt von 16,5 habe, probier ich immer, ihn noch auf den letzten km auf 17 zu hieven. Beim WP gehts andersrum - Was? Erst 2h20min gefahren? Nun aber mal gaaanz langsam aufm Heimweg, fukk for Durchschnitt!  

Wenn ich Uwes heutige Fahrzeit von über 4h sehe, ist es wohl ganz gut gewesen, die Tour auszulassen. Mir haben meine 2,5h in der Kälte eben schon gereicht.
Für alle Teilnehmer hab ich hier als Schmankerl eine kleine Belohnung für die Tour zur Bunten Kuh. Leider müßt ihr auf die Süssigkeiten verzichten, die zieht sich grad meine Nichte rein...


----------



## hardy_aus_k (14. November 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

das lief dann heute in der Gruppe überhaupt nicht, trotz mittelleichten Tomburgtempo. Ich bitte deshalb *Handlampe* nachmal um Verständnis, dass ich mich dann abgesetzt habe - ehe ich hier wieder einen auf die Nuss bekomme, es war nach Absprache - und mein eigenes Tempo gefahren bin.

Alleine auf mich gestellt lief es dann direkt besser. Ich bin einfach gemütlich durch die Ahrberge gefahren und habe einen moderaten Aufstieg zum Steinerberg entdeckt, der meinem Alter und meinen Trainingszustand gerecht wird. 

Zusammengekommen sind dann bei mir 65 Kilometer und bestimmt über 1000 Höhenmeter bei einer Fahrzeit von fünf Stunden. 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## blitzfitz (14. November 2004)

Also, das war doch 'ne klasse Tour. Endlich mal wieder Schlamm bis zum Abwinken!!
Wenn der Schlamm bergauf nur nicht so bremsen wuerde. Die Rampe zum Krausberg war dann doch etwas heftig.
Insgesamt wieder eine schoene Tour und sogar rechtzeitig zum Dunkelwerden wieder zurueck zum Parkplatz. Gut gemacht, Uwe.   

Bis zum naechsten Mal,
                               Ralf


----------



## Juppidoo (14. November 2004)

Ich bin dann nach all den nötigen Umwegen auch gegen 20 Uhr zuhause gewesen. 

Bin ja das erstemal in eurer Gegend gefahren und es ist landschaftlich wirklich super. Die Strecke war auch schön gewählt. Eine sehr schöne Tour.
Da soll nochmal einer sagen Uwe kann nichts. So ganz recht hat der nicht.

Ich kann allerdings nicht gerade sagen, daß ich unterfordert war.  
Suche gleich erstmal mein Sauerstroffzelt und mache eine Bluttransfusion.  

Trotzdem fahre ich nächstesmal wieder mit.

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## Handlampe (14. November 2004)

Bericht und Photos zur Tour folgen dann morgen. Bin doch eben auf dem Sofa eingeschlafen. Ich gebe zu, die zwei Runden am Samstag und Sonntag im Ahrtal stecken mir ein wenig in den Knochen.

Kann jetzt erstmal auch keinen Schlamm mehr sehen. 
Ich glaube, bei meiner nächsten Ausfahrt mit Zweirad hat dieses nur gaaanz schmale Reifen und einen komisch nach unten gebogenen Lenker. 
Es gilt dann die Devise: Asphalt only.


----------



## Handlampe (14. November 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich fahre heute um die Ehre der Feierabendbiker



Tja, das war ja nix mit der Ehre der Feierabendbiker.
Nachdem sich Kollege Low Engry ja schon frühzeitig abgemeldet hat, hat sich dann Mikkael sang und klanglos ohne Begründung ausgetragen, nachdem ich mir vorher noch die Mühe gemacht habe ihm eine Anfahrtsbeschreibung zu posten   
Naja...und der letzte Vertreter macht dann schon nach nem Viertel der Tour schlapp   
Vielleicht sollte man für die Teams auch Minuspunkte verteilen können.... dann wären wir heute nämlich schon an euch vorbeigezogen   



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> das lief dann heute in der Gruppe überhaupt nicht, trotz mittelleichten Tomburgtempo. Ich bitte deshalb Handlampe nachmal um Verständnis, dass ich mich dann abgesetzt habe - ehe ich hier wieder einen auf die Nuss bekomme, es war nach Absprache - und mein eigenes Tempo gefahren bin.



Tja, das ist doch klar, Hardy, das es Eins auf die Nuss gibt- Alter Abknicker


----------



## hardy_aus_k (15. November 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ... Naja...und der letzte Vertreter macht dann schon nach nem Viertel der Tour schlapp. Vielleicht sollte man für die Teams auch Minuspunkte verteilen können.... dann wären wir heute nämlich schon an euch vorbeigezogen ...



Hier kann ich mich ja ganz genüßlich zurücklehnen. Letztlich geht es beim Winterpokal eben darum, wie lange Du im Sattel sitzen bleibst und das Vorderrad in Bewegung hälst   

Was das Thema "Vorbeiziehen" betrifft, lasse ich dann Zahlen sprechen:

4 Feierabendbiker 343 
.
.
.
11 Team Tomburg 280 

Ich wäre Euch übrigens dankbar, wenn Ihr ein bißchen mehr Gas geben würdet. Zumindestens unter die Top10 solltet Ihr stehen, dann muss ich nicht immer die Seite mit dem Gesamtranking aufrufen, um die Plazierung des Teams Tomburg zu sehen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Käpt`n Chaos (15. November 2004)

Hi @all,

war ja das erste mal mitgefahren, war ne klasse Tour, muß aber zugeben, das ich noch ein wenig fitter werden muß  .

war froh, als ich abends unter der Dusche stand.   

Werde aber (vielleicht nicht in den nächsten Wochen) nochmals mit Euch touren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ploughman (15. November 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hier kann ich mich ja ganz genüßlich zurücklehnen. Letztlich geht es beim Winterpokal eben darum, wie lange Du im Sattel sitzen bleibst und das Vorderrad in Bewegung hälst
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy


@Hardy

da freue ich mich auf den Mittwoch. Da ich mir meinen Arsch schon tagsüber am Schreibtisch plattsitze, habe ich zur Trainingsgestaltung dann allerdings leiiiiicht andere Vorstellungen..  ...immerhin werden wir ja mindestens zehn Punkte erstreiten, du kannst das Feierabendteam also noch retten  .

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Handlampe (15. November 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hier kann ich mich ja ganz genüßlich zurücklehnen. Letztlich geht es beim Winterpokal eben darum, wie lange Du im Sattel sitzen bleibst und das Vorderrad in Bewegung hälst



Naja, so genüsslich würd ich mich nicht zurücklehnen. Schon die neueste Statistik gesehen?


----------



## mikkael (15. November 2004)

Hi Uwe,

sorry wg. Sonntag! Ich habe bereits am Samstag einen Beitrag dazu geschrieben und mich ordentlich abgemeldet. Weil Hardy mit euch mitfahren wollte, musste ich unbedingt etwas für unser Team tun!  

Bei eurer nächsten öffentlichen Runde bin ich dabei! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Vertexto (15. November 2004)

Hi Tomburger,
erst mal möchte ich mich für die sehr amüsante Tour zur,, Bunten Kuh `` bedanken,ich glaube soviel wie gestern habe ich lange nicht mehr gelacht,ihr seid echt eine lustige Truppe und kennt dazu noch klasse Strecken.
Auch war es bestimmt nicht einfach eine Gruppe mit 17 Bikern zusammen zu halten,aber ich finde Uwe hat das sehr gut hinbekommen.  
Das nächste mal bin ich auf jeden fall wieder dabei,dann fahren wir aber schon um 8:00 Uhr los damit wir endlich alle Trails fahren können und <2000 HM schaffen   
Gruß Gerd
P.S. 
hier noch das HöhenProfil von Gestern(Bilder sind in meinem Fotoalbum)


----------



## hardy_aus_k (15. November 2004)

handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ... Naja, so genüsslich würd ich mich nicht zurücklehnen. Schon die neueste Statistik gesehen ? ...



Willkommen im Land der Top10-Kandidaten   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## meg-71 (15. November 2004)

War mal wieder eine sehr vergnügliche Tour mit den Tomburgern, jede Megne Singeltrails,Schlamm bis zum abwinken, kurz vor Dunkelheit zu hause und viel Punkte für den Winterpokal. 

@Thomas 
Hab den Schlauch bei R&S abgholt Danke.

M.f.G Michael


----------



## Handlampe (15. November 2004)

...ich glaub das Alles nicht: Ich sitze seit über einer Stunde an dem Bericht: Klicke auf Vorschau: ALLES WEG


----------



## Deleted 18539 (15. November 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich glaub das Alles nicht: Ich sitze seit über einer Stunde an dem Bericht: Klicke auf Vorschau: ALLES WEG


    Tja Uwe, genau das ist mir gerade beim einstellen eines Artikels in eBAY passiert.    Kann nachvollziehen wie Du dich jetzt fühlst. Ich gebs für heute auf und setz mich jetzt aufs Rad   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Handlampe (15. November 2004)

Bericht:

Es ging also zur bunten Kuh. Also: Nochmal zum hinschauen: Das ist die bunte Kuh:






Na, ist doch klar zu erkennen, oder?
Für Alle, die Probleme haben: Nochmal zwei Flaschen Ahrwein in die Birne kloppen, dann dürfte Alles viel klarer werden.

Vor der Runde gab es erstmal einen Award zu vergeben: 

*Hoffnungloser Optimist der Woche:*
Diesmal gab es ein Kopf an Kopf Rennen.
Knapp geschlagen auf Platz 2:

Ralph





*NEIN: Die Sonne wird uns heute nicht mehr die Augen verblitzen.* Eigentlich kannst du die Sonnenbrille mit UV-Schutzfaktor Heino XXL ausziehen.


Dann doch der klare Sieger um die Krone:
Sebastian "Blueshoe"





*NEIN - Die Temperaturen dürften heute nicht höher als 4 Grad steigen*
Als ich davon sprach, das die Auffahrten bis zu 25 Grad steil werden, meinte ich die Steigung nicht die Temperatur. Tut mir leid, wenn du da was falsch verstanden hast.

Ansonsten fanden sich dann auch noch "normale" Biker am Treffpunkt ein. Die Gruppenstärke schwankte bei der Runde zwischen 12 und 17 Personen






Los ging es über die Tomburg Ri. Hilberath. Noch vorher bogen wir allerdings ab in den Altendorfer Wald um dort ein paar neue Trails zu fahren. Weiter ging die Fahrt durch einen herrlichen Park. Wirklich ein absolutes Highlight der Tour. 
Achso: Name des wirklich wunderschönen Parks: Industriepark Gelsdorf
Durch Wald und später durch Feld und Flur ging es dann Ri. Holzweiler.
Hinter dem Ort folgte dann ein Trail hinein und durch den Ringener Wald.






Durch diesen Wald erreichten wir dann den Silberberg inklusive flammneuen Aussichtsturm 






Aber auch der nagelneue Turm konnte die doch trübe Aussicht auf das Ahrtal mit Ahrweiler nicht verbessern. Also huschhusch auf's Rädchen und die nette Abfahrt hinunter in die Weinberge in Angriff nehmen. Durch die Weinberge ging es dann über Schotter bis fast hinunter in's Tal. Allerdings nich ganz, vorher folgte dann die Auffahrt auf Asphalt über den Gasthof Hohenzollern zum Aussichtpunkt Bunte Kuh.
Aber STOP
So weit sind wir noch nicht. 
Ort des Geschehens meiner kleinen Geschichte ist der Einstieg in den Aufstieg zum Aussichtspunkt:
Mein Bruder bereitet sich innerlich auf die Qualen des Anstieges vor. Plötzlich vor ihm: Eine herrenlose Kette auf der Strasse. Geschickt dem Hinderniss ausweichend  warnt er auch noch geistesgegenwärtig  die hinter ihm fahrenden Biker. 
Was er nicht weiß: Ein vor ihm fahrender Kollege (Rainer) leidet plötzlich unter abrupten Vortriebsverlust, da der auf der Strasse liegende Gliederstrang eigentlich Teil seines Fahrrades ist.
Also gibt es die erste Pannenpause. 
Aber vorher wird das Rad nochmal auf das Genaueste untersucht:





*NEEE GUCK MAL ...da jehört doch en Kett hin
ALSO EHRLICH......WEG....nix mi doh*
*ISCH GLÖF DAT JOH NIT....tatsächlich.....luhr*

Nach der erfolgreichen Rep folgte dann also endlich der Aufstieg, zwischendurch wurde noch der Dörtslämma, Seineszeichens Kernmitglied des Teams Tomburg aufgesammelt und zusammen der leckere Trail hinunter in's Ahrtal in Angriff genommen. 
Hier zirkelt gerade unser spanischer Entertainer um's Eck






Im Tal gab es einen kurzen Blick auf die Kuh, die Ahr wurde überquert und der böse Anstieg zum Krausberg in Angriff genommen. Gerade das erste Steilstück durch das Heckental war "ein wenig" morastig.
So kam es dann, das der Ein oder Andere ein wenig versank- und zwar nicht in Gedanken, sondern im Schlamm. 
Der spätere Anstieg war dann doch ein bisschen humaner, da er durch lange Serpentinen und einen besseren Untergrund die Sache ein wenig vereinfachte. Aber trotzdem gab es fast 300 hm zu bewältigen. 




Auf dem Kamm angekommen, war die Quälerei noch nicht ganz vorbei. Der letzte Anstieg zum Alfred-Damm-Turm mit bis zu 25% tat dann nochmal Allen weh. Als Belohnung wartete dann aber der feine Trail hinüber zum Krausberg.
Hier gab es dann wieder die obligatorische Rast





Zur Abfahrt nutzen wir den Trail hinunter Ri. Dernau. Aufgrund der Ausschüttung von Glückshormonen gibt es hier leider keine Bilder. Diesem Trail folgten wir allerdings nicht komplett in's Tal. Vorher ging es wieder in die Weinberge um dann zwischen Dernau und Resch endgültig wieder an der Ahr zu landen. 
Den kurzen Trail hinüber nach Resch, den wir bei der letzten Tour an der Ahr wegen Übervölkerung leider ausgelassen haben, konnten wir diesmal nutzen: Es war erstaunlich wenig Volk im Ahrtal unterwegs.
Hinter Resch ging es dann hoch Ri. Saffenburg. Auf dem anschließenden Downhill wieder hinunter in's Tal versuchte dann mein Brüderchen alles zu "plätten"
Als Erstes versuchte er einen dicken Stein plattzufahren. Der Stein war stärker: Beide Reifen platt. Der Hinterreifen wurde geflickt. Dann war mein Bruda wieder platt, als er merkte, das der Vorderreifen auch platt war. Der Rest der Gruppe wartete unten und saß sich den Arsch platt. Allerdings wurde sich die Zeit mit belanglosen, platten Gesprächen vertröstet.

Die Weiterfahrt nach Altenahr erfolgte dann immer der Ahr folgend, teils ein wenig trailmäßig nur unterbrochen durch eine kurze Pannenpause. Ich denke, ich brauch nicht zu erwähnen, wer platt gefahren hat.   





Von Altenahr ging es dann endgültig hinaus aus dem Ahrtal Ri. Kalenborn. Über Hilberath und Todenfeld  erreichten wir die Tomburg "just in time"

Die restlichen Bilder gibt es bei mir bzw. bei meinem Co- Fotografen Gerd  im Fotoalbum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (15. November 2004)

Wie immer super Bericht Uwe! Das ist das tolle an euren Touren - erst klasse biken+lachen, dann klasse lesen+lachen!

Und - alter Spruch unter Windows-Leidenden: Save often and early!

Ich hab auch noch so meine Problemchen mit diesem blöden Fotoalbum hier. Vollkommen an üblicher Logik vorbeiprogrammiert. Schon öfters hatte ich zig Fotos zum einstellen hochgeladen, um dann feststellen zu dürfen, daß sie wieder verschwunden sind   

Samma, hattet ihr auch genug Schläuche dabei? Ich mein, wenn dein Bruda alles platt fährt...
Die Pannenstatistik war wohl diesmal etwas negativ, sehe ich das richtig? De Kett wor erraf, de Riepen king Luft mehr, ja simmer dann hier op de Pannenkurs vum ADAC?

Bis demnächst mal wieder

Gruß Volker


----------



## Handlampe (15. November 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Samma, hattet ihr auch genug Schläuche dabei? Ich mein, wenn dein Bruda alles platt fährt...



Frag mich mal. Hab keine Ahnung wo er die ganzen Schläuche her hatte. Ich glaub, der ist die Tour vorher heimlich abgefahren und hat an den neuralgischen Punkten Depots angelegt.


----------



## Ploughman (15. November 2004)

Wirklich schöner Bericht Uwe!

Soviel ich weiß, hängt am Geländer vor der Toilettenanlage am Krausbergturm ja das Schild "Esel anbinden verboten", da hätte man ja den ein oder anderen Biker an die Leine legen können - nur gut, daß ich nicht dabei war  

Wirklich nette Erzählung,

Ciao
Dieter


----------



## blitzfitz (15. November 2004)

Super Bericht.    Selten so gelacht.  Das Kapitel ueber Thomas Kunst 3x platt zu fahren, war allerdings etwas platt geschrieben. 

Ralf


----------



## on any sunday (16. November 2004)

Meine Manöverkritik wird kurz, da mein DSL Modem immer noch platt ist und ich hier wertvolle Arbeitsze..., äh Pausenzeit plattsitze. 

Ohne mich hier in Plattetueden zu verlieren, ich fand die Tour nicht platt, obwohl, sie war platter als die letzte Veranstaltung.   

Aber halt wie immer, erst wird die Spreu vom Weizen getrennt  , dann das Tempo und der Untergrund wieder human gestaltet und leckere Ausblicke aufs Ahrtal geboten. Nur sollte Uwe führs nächste Mal die Trails trockenföhnen, einen Eimer Sonne bestellen, seinen Bruda Antiplatt ans Herz legen oder Karl Platt einladen. Außerdem möchte ich nochmal so jung, unvernünftig und kälteresistent wie Meister Blushoe sein.  

Gehabt euch wohl  

Michael


----------



## p_pipowitsch (16. November 2004)

Von Altenahr ging es dann endgültig hinaus aus dem Ahrtal Ri. Kalenborn. Über Hilberath und Todenfeld  erreichten wir die Tomburg "just in time"

Dem ist Nichts hinzuzufügen, ich werde es einfach mal dabei belassen nichts beanstanden, obwohl es so Einiges gab, aber das merkte ich bereits auf der Tour kurz an. 
Vielleicht doch noch eins, hat denn Thomas nach einer halben Stunde Unterweisung des allseits bekannten und gefürchteten 1,5-Bar-Klaus nicht begriffen welcher Inhalt an Luft in seine Reifen gehören.
Grüß ditsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 130/100 (16. November 2004)

Hallo Uwe,
endlich habe ich einen kleinen Moment Zeit, um meinen großen und von Herzen kommenden Dank für die entspannte kleine Runde am Sonntag auszudrücken!




DANKE!    




Aber vor allem, für Euer großmütiges Warten auf den letzten Kilometern...


----------



## Handlampe (17. November 2004)

Ja, wo bleibt denn das Strickmuster zur sonntäglichen Tour von Herrn Sonntag??


----------



## on any sunday (17. November 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, wo bleibt denn das Strickmuster zur sonntäglichen Tour von Herrn Sonntag??



Alter Mann ist doch kein D-Zug.   Besonders nicht, wenn sein DSL Modem abgeraucht ist und er eine Odysse durch die F(l)achgeschäfte Kölns hinter sich hat.   

Hier ist das Strickmuster Bunte Kuh.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## marc6971 (17. November 2004)

die letzte tour mit euch hat mir gut gefallen.
ein dank dem führer!
macht ihr dieses wochenende auch wieder eine tour??


----------



## Handlampe (18. November 2004)

marc6971 schrieb:
			
		

> die letzte tour mit euch hat mir gut gefallen.
> ein dank dem führer!
> macht ihr dieses wochenende auch wieder eine tour??



Hi Marc

Geplant ist nix....wenn dann kurzfristig


----------



## dörtslämma (18. November 2004)

Gut, jetzt muss ich spät aber umso schlimmer mitschleimen. Es war so schön mit dir Uwe. Ich werde dich nie vergessen!   
Du solltest aber bisschen früher ins Bett gehen. Nachts um zwölf noch hier rumtexten ist doch viel zu...   

der jute dörtslämma alias dirt


----------



## Scottti (18. November 2004)

Hier ist das Strickmuster Bunte Kuh.


Ne, ne, ne,... 
Kaum läßt man euch allein, schon wird Straße gefahren (Kalenborn-Hiberath).
Ihr hättet doch nur den Spuren im Schlamm folgen müssen...


----------



## Handlampe (19. November 2004)

Hab für den *30.01.05 * dann auch mal eine Jubiläumstour reingestellt. War zwar genaugenommen nicht die erste TT Tour im Forum- die lief glaub ich am 10.01.04, darüber gibt es aber keine Aufzeichnungen mehr.

Also, am 30.01.04 gab es also die erste dokumentierte TTT (TeamTomburgTour)


Der obere Termin in der Fahrgemeinschaft
 ist nicht richtig, da ich leider noch keine Termine für das Jahr 2005 anmelden konnte.


----------



## Ploughman (19. November 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hab für den *30.01.05 * dann auch mal eine Jubiläumstour reingestellt. War zwar genaugenommen nicht die erste TT Tour im Forum- die lief glaub ich am 10.01.04, darüber gibt es aber keine Aufzeichnungen mehr.
> 
> Also, am 30.01.04 gab es also die erste dokumentierte TTT (TeamTomburgTour)
> 
> ...


    Da hör ich lieber mal auf mit meinen Pöbeleien


----------



## Handlampe (19. November 2004)

Ein kurzes Wort an Gerd alias Vertexto, der ja morgen an den Nürburgring will.
Also ich für meinen Teil werde kneifen. Die Wege dürften nach dem zweitägigen Dauerregen doch ziemlich am Ende sein. 
Ich kann mich noch an meine letzte Fahrt im Frühjahr am Ring erinnern. 
Gerade die Wege rund um die hohe Acht waren so dermaßen verschlammt, das es kaum noch ein vorkommen gab. 
Hab so das Gefühl, das  hier nicht nur Rennen mit normalen Rennwagen stattfinden, sondern das sich hier auch alle Waldarbeiter harte Duelle mit ihren 40 Zoll balloon-baggerbereiften Waldmaschinen liefern .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.Panzer (19. November 2004)

Hallo Uwe muß sagen das war wohl eine super Tour letzten Sonntag. Schade das ich im Krankenhaus war und nicht dabei sein konnte.  Aber der Bericht und die Bilder waren Klasse. Ich habe mich aber für den 30.01. mal eingetragen, ich hoffe das ich dann soweit wieder hergestellt bin das ich dabei sein kann. der Gips den ich jetzt trage, wird so hoffe ich, am Montag auch Vergangenheit angehören. Dann wird der Hometrainer bemüht, was das Zeug hält. Also drückt mir die Daumen, das ich bald wieder auf dem Rad sitzen kann. Langsam werde ich bekloppt, hab das neue Rad schon beim Händler stehen und kann nicht fahren. Wünsche euch weiterhin so schöne, lustige und trockene Touren wie am Sonntag euer Stunt-beck.


----------



## Vertexto (20. November 2004)

@Handlampe,
Danke für dein mitgefühl Uwe   ,habe meine törichte Tour am Ring angesicht des schönen Wetter`s schnell wieder fallen lassen.Aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben   
Dafür hoffe ich auf Sonntag mit Hardy und den anderen die Dhünn zu umrunden.
Wenn Du mit fahren möchtest kann ich dich ab Hürth oder Brühl mitnehmen,
na wie sieht`s aus?
Gruss Gerd


----------



## Ploughman (20. November 2004)

...guckst du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1593110&postcount=89

Ciao
Dieter


----------



## Handlampe (20. November 2004)

@ ploughman
@ vertexto

Danke für die Angebote, aber dieses WE gibt es bei mir eine glatte 0 Nummer. Morgen gibt es einen Kabarettbrunch in der Springmaus....und ich weiß nicht wie lange das geht


----------



## Ploughman (20. November 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> @ ploughman
> @ vertexto
> 
> Danke für die Angebote, aber dieses WE gibt es bei mir eine glatte 0 Nummer. Morgen gibt es einen Kabarettbrunch in der Springmaus....und ich weiß nicht wie lange das geht


...man muß auch mal seine Lachmuskeln trainieren  .

Viel Spass,

Dieter


----------



## Vertexto (20. November 2004)

@Handlampe,
viiiiiel spass in der Springmaus,ich hoffe es gibt genauso viel zu lachen wie bei unserer letzten Tour und Brunch mal schön,das muß auch mal sein bei dem ganzen Stress im WP zzzzzzz.  
Gruss Gerd


----------



## Enrgy (21. November 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ...Morgen gibt es einen Kabarettbrunch in der Springmaus....und ich weiß nicht wie lange das geht



Echt, du trittst da auf? Mit fett-krassem Kirmeslack-Juchem und Dicke -Hose-Platten-Bruda und so weiter? Warum haben wir keine Freikarten bekommen? Mannomann, das ganze Jahr geben wir dir Anregungen für dein scheinbar geheimes Cabarét-Programm, und dann sind wir außen vor. Find ich echt nicht fair! Also ab sofort werde ich mich auf Touren mit euch extremst bedeckt halten, was witzige Bemerkungen angeht. Kannst dir dein Material demnächst woanders besorgen, ich schwör, Alder!


----------



## rpo35 (22. November 2004)

Hey Uwe,

wo ist der Termin für n. Samstag hin ?


----------



## Enrgy (22. November 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Uwe,
> 
> wo ist der Termin für n. Samstag hin ?




Umstellung der Software. Wie üblich mit Problemen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (22. November 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Uwe,
> 
> wo ist der Termin für n. Samstag hin ?



Alle Termine wech...weil neue Software


----------



## rpo35 (22. November 2004)

Alles noch da; guckt ihr hier...


----------



## Handlampe (22. November 2004)

Also....da neue Software für das Last-Minute-Biking installiert wurde und der alte Termin nicht mehr sichtbar ist....bitte Alle nochmal im neuen Termin eintragen.
Hier 



P.S.

Was haltet ihr davon, wenn ich zu unserer Jubiläumstour am 31.1. im Steinerberghaus einen Tisch reserviere und wir in luftiger Höhe lecker schnabolieren tun gehen ??


----------



## rpo35 (22. November 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Also....da neue Software für das Last-Minute-Biking installiert wurde und der alte Termin nicht mehr sichtbar ist....bitte Alle nochmal im neuen Termin eintragen.
> Hier...



Ich denke, dass die Termine noch übertragen worden wären...wollte nicht "migriert" sagen, davon hab ich im Moment die Schnauze voll...


----------



## mikkael (22. November 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Was haltet ihr davon, wenn ich zu unserer Jubiläumstour am 31.1. im Steinerberghaus einen Tisch reserviere und wir in luftiger Höhe lecker schnabolieren tun gehen ??


Bin dabei.. Wenn Du mich nachm 'W-Feier d F.' noch am Leben lässt!  

VG Mikkael


----------



## Handlampe (22. November 2004)

Die Idee von der kombinierten Weihnachtsmark MTB-Fahrt von den Kollegen der WBTS find ich sehr gut. 
Bei uns würde sich da der Weihnachtsmarkt in Ahrweiler anbieten. 
Das in Kombination als Nightride fänd ich doch sehr spassig

Was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (22. November 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Bin dabei.. Wenn Du mich nachm 'W-Feier d F.' noch am Leben lässt!
> 
> VG Mikkael



Ein bisschen verkleiden solltest du dich schon....wenn ich dich nämlich erkenne, bist du fällig


----------



## M.Panzer (22. November 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Also....da neue Software für das Last-Minute-Biking installiert wurde und der alte Termin nicht mehr sichtbar ist....bitte Alle nochmal im neuen Termin eintragen.
> Hier
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Uwe ich finde das eine super Sache, bis dann Micha.


----------



## mikkael (22. November 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Ein bisschen verkleiden solltest du dich schon....wenn ich dich nämlich erkenne, bist du fällig


 Ok, ich bin mittelgross mit Brille, schaue recht böse aus (entsprechend auch meine Teamgehörigkeit), komme aus Esch mit einem weissen FIAT Pick-Up, rotem Cyclecrosser der Marke 2danger; meine besondere Merkmale sind 2 linke Handschuhe (blau und pink) und nur 2 Schrauben auf'm grossen Kettenblatt! 
ääähm, zuviel verraten? 

VG Mikkael


----------



## M.Panzer (22. November 2004)

So da ich Heute endlich meinen Gips abgenommen bekommen habe,   werde ich mich wieder auf´s Bike bzw Hometrainer setzen. Ich will doch versuchen dem TT bei der Winterpokal-Wertung zu helfen. Eine Frage hab ich allerdings, wie komme ich zu den Team´s. Bin anscheinend zu blöd. Also Freunde helft mir Helfen. Bis bald auf den Trail´s Gruß Stunt-beck!!!!!


----------



## on any sunday (22. November 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, ich bin mittelgross mit Brille, schaue recht böse aus (entsprechend auch meine Teamgehörigkeit), komme aus Esch mit einem weissen FIAT Pick-Up, rotem Cyclecrosser der Marke 2danger; meine besondere Merkmale sind 2 linke Handschuhe (blau und pink) und nur 2 Schrauben auf'm grossen Kettenblatt!
> ääähm, zuviel verraten?
> 
> VG Mikkael




Den kenn ich, der ist echt bächtig moese, besonders zu finnischen Namensvettern!


----------



## Enrgy (22. November 2004)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> So da ich Heute endlich meinen Gips abgenommen bekommen habe,   werde ich mich wieder auf´s Bike bzw Hometrainer setzen. Ich will doch versuchen dem TT bei der Winterpokal-Wertung zu helfen. Eine Frage hab ich allerdings, wie komme ich zu den Team´s. Bin anscheinend zu blöd. Also Freunde helft mir Helfen. Bis bald auf den Trail´s Gruß Stunt-beck!!!!!




Hi Micha, prima daß dein Gips wieder ab ist. Für einen echten Handwerker wie dich ist das sicherlich ein mittelschwerer GAU gewesen!

In ein WP-Team kommen nur 5 Mann. Vielleicht kannst du ja mit ein paar anderen aus dem Tomburger Dunstkreis ein zweites Team aufmachen?


----------



## blitzfitz (23. November 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Was haltet ihr davon, wenn ich zu unserer Jubiläumstour am 31.1. im Steinerberghaus einen Tisch reserviere und wir in luftiger Höhe lecker schnabolieren tun gehen ??



Klar!! Endlich mal eine Tour mit vernuenftigem kulinarischen Begleitprogramm.  
 

Schickst du vorher noch die Speisekarte rum?

Ralf


----------



## blitzfitz (23. November 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Die Idee von der kombinierten Weihnachtsmark MTB-Fahrt von den Kollegen der WBTS find ich sehr gut.
> Bei uns würde sich da der Weihnachtsmarkt in Ahrweiler anbieten.
> Das in Kombination als Nightride fänd ich doch sehr spassig
> 
> Was meint ihr?



Gute Idee. Da brauche ich nur noch ein paar Kerzen fuer den Nightride. Was meint ihr - sechs oder acht Kerzen quer ueber den Lenker geklebt??

Ralf


----------



## hardy_aus_k (25. November 2004)

@Handlampe

Ich habe mit Aufmerksamkeit gelesen, dass Ihr im Frühjahr für eine Woche in den Süden fliegen wollt. Das bedeutet für uns Feierabendbiker natürlich direkt taktische Konsequenzen.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass mindestens vier vom Team mitfahren. Wenn Ihr jetzt jeden Tag sechs Stunden radelt, kommt Ihr gut auf 600 Punkte. Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass wir in einer Woche in Köln 150 Punkte zusammenbekommen. Vorsprung wir haben aktuell gut 100 Punkte.

Das bedeutet dann quasi, dass Ihr aktuell gut 350 Punkte vorne liegt. Das ist frustrierend   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Handlampe (25. November 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Handlampe
> 
> Ich habe mit Aufmerksamkeit gelesen, dass Ihr im Frühjahr für eine Woche in den Süden fliegen wollt. Das bedeutet für uns Feierabendbiker natürlich direkt taktische Konsequenzen.
> 
> ...



Tach Hardy

Ich glaub, du brauchst dir keine Sorgen zu machen....wir fliegen wahrscheinlich erst im April


Aber ich kann auch gut damit leben, wenn wir ein wenig hinter euch hängen.....du weißt ja, beim nächsten Uphill sind wir dann wieder vor euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (25. November 2004)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Idee. Da brauche ich nur noch ein paar Kerzen fuer den Nightride. Was meint ihr - sechs oder acht Kerzen quer ueber den Lenker geklebt??
> 
> Ralf



Gute Idee mit den Kerzen.   
Hab's selber schonmal mit einem Helmteelicht probiert, das Problem ist aber einfach, das ich das Licht nicht genug gebündelt bekomme   


P.S. 

Oli alias Scotttttti hat zu der Tematik Night-christmas-market-ride auch einen interessanten Vorschlag unterbreitet:

Kleine Runde in der Ecke Euskirchen- Billiger Wald auf dem ehemaligen Truppenübungsplatz mit breiten Pisten zwischen Heidelandschaften und anschließend auf den mittelalterlichen Weihnachtmarkt in Satzvey.


----------



## Scottti (25. November 2004)

Aber ich kann auch gut damit leben, wenn wir ein wenig hinter euch hängen.....du weißt ja, beim nächsten Uphill sind wir dann wieder vor euch  [/QUOTE]

....und vom Geschacher unter den verschiedenen Teams ein kurzer Abstecher zur Teaminternen Wertung.

Z.Zt. fehlen noch 13 Punkte bis ich der Handlampe den Glühfaden abpitsche.

Also, nach 4,5 Std. Fahrzeit durch die kalte und matschige Eifel werde ich wohl nicht umher kommen noch 50 Liegestütze, 60 Situp's, Schwimmübungen im trockenen.....etc. zu absolvieren um weitere 2 Punkte abgreifen zu können......


----------



## Enrgy (25. November 2004)

Hi Tomburchers!
Nur mal als Anmerkung:
Was macht ihr mit den Bikes, wenn ihr über den W-Markt lauft? Normalerweise ist gerade auf solchen Retro-Märkten immer dickes Gedrängel, und wenn dann da 5-8 Jungs mit sperrigen Rädern durchschieben...
Oder wie bei den Indianern: der jüngste muß die Pferde bewachen, während die anderen sich anschleichen und Nahrungsmittel klauen...


----------



## Scottti (25. November 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Idee mit den Kerzen.
> Hab's selber schonmal mit einem Helmteelicht probiert, das Problem ist aber einfach, das ich das Licht nicht genug gebündelt bekomme
> 
> 
> ...




Ein Termin für die Truppenübung wird noch gepostet.

Da auf der Burg Satzvey nur am Wochenende Weihnachtsmarkt ist, wird es wohl ein Samstag oder Sonntag im Dezember werden.

Wie ist denn das allgemeine Interesse? *.....Stimmen!*


----------



## hardy_aus_k (25. November 2004)

> ... Aber ich kann auch gut damit leben, wenn wir ein wenig hinter euch hängen.....du weißt ja, beim nächsten Uphill sind wir dann wieder vor euch ...



Dass ich mehr Entwicklungspotenzial habe, als die meisten Tomburger - eigentlich doch alle, oder    -  ist mir schon klar. Potenzial habe ich aktuell nicht viel aufzuweisen   Meine Bergschwäche hat halt mal wieder zugeschlagen   

Aber wie heisst es so schön: noch ist nicht aller Tage Abend, ich komme wieder, keine Frage !!!

Abgesehen davon haben die Feierabendbiker eine gute Uphillperformance. Ich bin eben die Ausnahme, die die Regeln bestätigt   

Nachdem ich mir dann gestern meine Füße abgefroren habe, gehe ich gleich mal auf meinen Ergo und geniesse einfach jede Minute im Warmen.

Gruß und bis zum nächsten Uphill
Hardy


----------



## Scottti (25. November 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Tomburchers!
> Nur mal als Anmerkung:
> Was macht ihr mit den Bikes, wenn ihr über den W-Markt lauft? Normalerweise ist gerade auf solchen Retro-Märkten immer dickes Gedrängel, und wenn dann da 5-8 Jungs mit sperrigen Rädern durchschieben...
> Oder wie bei den Indianern: der jüngste muß die Pferde bewachen, während die anderen sich anschleichen und Nahrungsmittel klauen...



Die Räder werden vor dem Besuch des WNM einfach in die jeweiligen Autos zurückgeschmissen oder auf dem abschließbaren Dachgepäckträger befestigt.


----------



## Enrgy (25. November 2004)

Ach so, ich dachte der Markt wäre irgendwo auf halber Strecke. Na dann viel Spaß beim Aufwärmen mit Glühwein etc!


----------



## Ploughman (25. November 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Abgesehen davon haben die Feierabendbiker eine gute Uphillperformance.
> Hardy


----------



## on any sunday (25. November 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Abgesehen davon haben die Feierabendbiker eine gute Uphillperformance.
> Hardy





			
				Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

>



Wer im Schlachthaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Schweinen werfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (25. November 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Wer im Schlachthaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Schweinen werfen.



Genau den Spruch hab ich vor ca. 10 Jahren schonmal abgelassen. Am Freitag erzähl ich Dir die Zusammenhänge...


----------



## Scottti (26. November 2004)

....und vom Geschacher unter den verschiedenen Teams ein kurzer Abstecher zur Teaminternen Wertung.

Z.Zt. fehlen noch 13 Punkte bis ich der Handlampe den Glühfaden abpitsche.

Also, nach 4,5 Std. Fahrzeit durch die kalte und matschige Eifel werde ich wohl nicht umher kommen noch 50 Liegestütze, 60 Situp's, Schwimmübungen im trockenen.....etc. zu absolvieren um weitere 2 Punkte abgreifen zu können...... :mad


----------



## Handlampe (26. November 2004)

Abwarten, Oli... nächste Woche bist du wieder fällig.....und wenn ich Tag und Nacht durchfahren muss....


----------



## kamikaze-cat (28. November 2004)

Einen schönen Gruß von mir und den restlichen Matschschleudern,war ja wieder schön feucht heute...  
Hoffe Ihr seid alle gut angekommen,mal sehen,wann wir uns wiedersehen....  
Bis denne,Arno


----------



## Handlampe (28. November 2004)

Auch am 1.Advent war das TT natürlich unterwegs.
Dieses Mal nur kurzfristig in's Netz gestellt fanden sich dann 6 Biker zum lustigen Schlammsuhlen ein:

Unser Guide Oli
Thomas "backloop"
Thomas "daywalker74"
Michael
Markus
Uwe

Ich glaube, diesmal waren Alle vorgewarnt und mit den üblichen ach so hässlichen Steckschutzblechen bewaffnet.

Heute gab es dann auch ein paar Varianten Ri. Todenfeld und Berg zu fahren, die unser alter Eifelveteran und Kenner Oli herausgepickt hatte. 

Hier mit der kleinen Northshore light Strecke hinter der Waldkapelle:






Das Bild des Tages stammt auch von dieser Stelle. Man beachte den smarten und völlig entspannten Gesichtsausdruck bei der Bewältigung dieses für unseren Easyrider p pipowitsch absolut problemlos zu fahrenden Teilstückes   







In Berg selber gab es dann die erste Panne. Thomas alias backloop hatte die heutige Tour als Jungfernfahrt für sein neues Hardtail auserkoren. Zugegebenerweise natürlich direkt ein echter Härtetest, den der Bolide wohl nicht mit besonders guten Noten abgeschlossen hat.

Panne 1: Der Ultraklemmer ....wenn schon dann richtig






Nach diversen Schraubarbeiten am Steppenwolf ging es dann weiter über Houverath zur Martinshütte. 
Über den "Wespentrail" dann hinunter in das Tal des Effelsberger Baches. 
Wieder über eine neue Variante ging es dann im Tal bleibend zur "Schüssel"






Auf der Höhe von Scheuren verabschiedete sich dann Markus von der Truppe....obwohl er schon ca. 2 Liter hochkonzentrierten Alkohol ausgeschwitzt hatte, lag die Konzentration im Blut wohl immer noch ein wenig zu hoch   

Über breite Wege sollte die Fahrt dann zur Steinbachtalsperre führen - Diese wurde allerdings nie erreicht. Noch vorher zickte der neue Gaul von Thomas das zweite Mal. Diesmal entwich Luft aus seinem Reifen. 
Normalerweise ein Routinestopp- nicht aber mit Tubeless bzw. in diesem Fall Air and tubeless.

Garnicht so leicht, so ein Teil wieder zu reparieren:






Die ganze Geschichte hat dann auch bestimmt 40 Minuten gedauert. 
Leider musste dann auf die STBT verzichtet werden und es ging auf mehr oder weniger direktem Weg wieder zurück Ri. Tomburg.


----------



## Enrgy (28. November 2004)

"Face of the day"
Wußte ich doch, daß ich heut aben noch was zu lachen habe!  

Prima Bilder und wie immer noch bessere Kommentare! Die WP Punkte habt ihr euch damit redlich verdient!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p_pipowitsch (29. November 2004)

Die ganze Geschichte hat dann auch bestimmt 40 Minuten gedauert. 
Leider musste dann auf die STBT verzichtet werden und es ging auf mehr oder weniger direktem Weg wieder zurück Ri. Tomburg.[/QUOTE]

Gut das ich mich rechtzeitig verabschiedet habe. Die gebückte Haltung bei der ersten Steppenpanne (ein richtiges Schnäppchen das Ding) war ja gar nichts für meinen Kopf. Gut 40 Minuten hätte es vielleicht nicht gedauert den Reifen zu reparieren, wenn der Herr Schraubowitsch noch dabei gewesen wäre. Ich denke ich hätte es nach spätesten 20 Minuten in den Wald gefeuert. Aber so wars auch ganz gut, habe noch einen Wanderer auf einen neuen und feinen Downhillstück erschrocken und fast umgefahren, mein Frontschutzblech im Flow irgendwo unbemerkt verloren, bin noch ein paar Minuten gefahren anstatt unter Kopfschmerzen zu reparieren und habe mein Rad vor der Dämmerung in die Garage gebracht.
Das Nörgeln muss heute leider wegen nur körperlicher Anwesenheit ausfallen
Gruß
Markus


----------



## on any sunday (29. November 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Auch am 1.Advent war das TT natürlich unterwegs.
> Dieses Mal nur kurzfristig in's Netz gestellt fanden sich dann 6 Biker zum lustigen Schlammsuhlen ein:
> 
> Unser Guide Oli
> ...



Schade, schade schade,

da wär ich doch gerne dabei gewesen, als sich Herr Rückschleife sozusagen einen Steppen Wolf geritten hat.  Neumodisches Gelump sowas! Das wäre mit dem Flüssigdreck nicht passiert.  

Auch das Bild vom Zwillingsbetreuer hat durchaus seine Qualitäten.   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## dörtslämma (29. November 2004)

Kann die Begeisterung für Pavels Mimik gar nicht nachvollziehen.   Da ist der arme Mann rein fahrtechnisch kurz überfordert und ihr schlachtet diese Sache knallhart aus. Überaus gemein! Ausserdem seid ihr alle wieder so oberflächlich. Gut, sieht in dieser Einstellung ******* aus, aber er hat eben tolle innere Werte (Geschätzte 1,5 Promille). Gut, dass bei mir Material und körperliche Fitness gleichermassen platt waren... Aber nächstes mal werde ich wieder durch meine Anwesenheit zu einer harmonischen Tour und zu einem friedvollen Miteinander beitragen... :kotz: 

der D.


----------



## Käpt`n Chaos (30. November 2004)

Hier mit der kleinen Northshore light Strecke hinter der Waldkapelle:








Hallo zusammen,

 wo habt ihr denn diese   Strecke gefunden   

Ab Punkt Parkplatz Waldkapelle,  wie komme ich dahin   
Ich habe imme das Glück beim Fahren auf irgendwelche Sackgassen oder Reiterwege zutreffen   ist irgendwie nicht so ganz der Bringer.

  Ich seh schon, ich noch mal mit Euch fahren   


Grüße Uwe


----------



## Handlampe (30. November 2004)

Käpt`n Chaos schrieb:
			
		

> wo habt ihr denn diese   Strecke gefunden
> 
> Ab Punkt Parkplatz Waldkapelle,  wie komme ich dahin



Vom Parkplatz ziemlich einfach zu finden: 

Ich beschreib von der Strasse aus Rheinbach kommend: 
Über den Parkplatz und noch vor der Schranke rechts auf den kurzen Wurzeltrail. Nach ca. 50m den Querweg nach links und jetzt immer geradeaus. So kommst du automatisch auf den Trail


----------



## Käpt`n Chaos (30. November 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Vom Parkplatz ziemlich einfach zu finden:
> 
> Ich beschreib von der Strasse aus Rheinbach kommend:
> Über den Parkplatz und noch vor der Schranke rechts auf den kurzen Wurzeltrail. Nach ca. 50m den Querweg nach links und jetzt immer geradeaus. So kommst du automatisch auf den Trail




 Bedankt !!!! 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Handlampe (2. Dezember 2004)

Tja, dann gibt es von mir in der nächsten Zeit keine Photostories mehr.
Hab wohl beim letzten Biken am Dienstag in heimatlichen Gefilden meine Digicam verloren   

Hab scheinbar beim letzten Halt vergessen die Tasche an der Jacke richtig zu zumachen. 
Verdammt... und ab Freitag geht es doch zum Skifahren, da hät ich gerne meine Kamera dabei gehabt


----------



## Enrgy (2. Dezember 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, dann gibt es von mir in der nächsten Zeit keine Photostories mehr.
> Hab wohl beim letzten Biken am Dienstag in heimatlichen Gefilden meine Digicam verloren
> 
> Hab scheinbar beim letzten Halt vergessen die Tasche an der Jacke richtig zu zumachen.
> Verdammt... und ab Freitag geht es doch zum Skifahren, da hät ich gerne meine Kamera dabei gehabt




 Die gute Canon? Ach du liebe Schei$$e!!!!!!!!  Das ist ja noch krasser als mein verlorener CM436 an der WBTS...!!Kannste dir nicht irgendwo ein Teil leihen für den Urlaub?

Schreibst du vorm Urlaub noch was wegen der Silvesterpatry aus? Sonst haben sich zuviele schon anderweitig "verpflichtet"...

Viel Spaß trotzdem beim Carven!

Gruß Volker


----------



## on any sunday (2. Dezember 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, dann gibt es von mir in der nächsten Zeit keine Photostories mehr.
> Hab wohl beim letzten Biken am Dienstag in heimatlichen Gefilden meine Digicam verloren
> 
> Hab scheinbar beim letzten Halt vergessen die Tasche an der Jacke richtig zu zumachen.
> Verdammt... und ab Freitag geht es doch zum Skifahren, da hät ich gerne meine Kamera dabei gehabt




Mischt   Gut das ein Ski Urlaub aber so preiswert ist.   Ist zwar bis morgen zu knapp, aber die Pentax Optio WR33  hier







wird im Moment um die 160 EUR gehandelt. Ist für Typen wie uns perfekt, wasserdicht und damit abwaschbar, perfekt also für Matsch, Schnee und andere dreckige Spiele. Viel Spaß beim Schieeeefohrn.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Handlampe (2. Dezember 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Schreibst du vorm Urlaub noch was wegen der Silvesterpatry aus? Sonst haben sich zuviele schon anderweitig "verpflichtet"...



Hi Volker....ist doch schon passiert. Guckst du hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (7. Dezember 2004)

Mahlzeit ihr Tomburger,

was ist denn bei Euch für das kommende WE geplant ? Ich habe am Samstag nocht nichts vor...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Scottti (8. Dezember 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit ihr Tomburger,
> 
> was ist denn bei Euch für das kommende WE geplant ? Ich habe am Samstag nocht nichts vor...
> 
> ...



Hi Ralph,

schön daß Du mal bei uns vorbeischauen willst. 
Leider sind die meisten Tomburger am Samstag verhindert.
Also muß die ganze Sache noch etwas aufgeschoben werden.

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## Handlampe (11. Dezember 2004)

Darf mich wieder aus dem herrlichen Skiurlaub in Obertauern zurückmelden.

Man glaubt es kaum, aber wir hatten 1 Woche das schönste Wetter. Strahlend blauer Himmel, phantastische Pistenverhältnisse und immer so Temperaturen zwischen 0 und 5 Grad. Ich hab teilweise ganz schön geölt beim Skifahren.

War ein ganz schöner Schock, wieder in das schmuddelige Deutschland zu kommen.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (11. Dezember 2004)

@Handlampe

Wenn ich an Obertauern denke, denke ich an "Gamsleiten II" . Das war vor gut zehn Jahren zumindestens eine richtige Herausforderung.

Freut mich für Euch, dass Ihr einen schönen Skiurlaub gehabt habt.

Aufgrund der aktuellen Situation im Team "Feierabendbiker", aus den Top10 herauszufallen, ist mein Dezemberurlaub gestrichen worden   

Gruß
Hardy Eigenbrodt


----------



## Handlampe (11. Dezember 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Handlampe
> 
> Wenn ich an Obertauern denke, denke ich an "Gamsleiten II" . Das war vor gut zehn Jahren zumindestens eine richtige Herausforderung.



Gamsleiten 2 war noch zu - zuwenig Schnee für diese steile Piste. Aber sonst konnte man alles fahren. Tauernrunde ging in beide Richtungen.

...na, das is aber nicht wirklich dein Ernst, das du wegen diesem albernen WP den Skiurlaub sausen lässt, oder


----------



## hardy_aus_k (11. Dezember 2004)

@Handlampe

Soll hier eine kleine Motivation für das Team sein, was ich alles tue, um das Team oben zu halten. Das die offizielle Version für das Forum.

Inoffiziell sieht es natürlich anders aus. Im Gegensatz zu der Tendenz, dass heute Arbeitgeber auf einen verzichten möchten, hatte ich es mit der Besonderheit zu tun, dass mein Arbeitgeber nicht auf mich verzichten wollte.

Deshalb wird es dann im Januar mit dem Skifahren soweit sein. Eine Option wäre z.B. die Salzburger Super Ski Card zu erwerben und dann mal die Gegend richtig umzupflügen. 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Handlampe (11. Dezember 2004)

Nachdem jetzt doch so einige Mitglieder des Teams die passenden Leuchtmittel haben, gibt es dann am Mittwoch auch bei uns den ersten offiziellen Nightride.

Natürlich strahlen bei uns die Sterne noch heller, der Wald ist noch dunkler, die Wege noch geheimnissvoller, die Trails noch unberechenbarer und die Wildschweine noch agressiver als bei allen Nachtfahrten die vorher schon einmal stattgefunden haben. 
 

Anmeldung 

P.S. 

Jeder sollte natürlich das passende Leuchtmittel zur Hand haben bzw. selber Eines sein   

...tja....ich hab da leicht reden


----------



## meg-71 (11. Dezember 2004)

Schade ich kann am Mittwoch nich, Wheinachtsfeier! Aber kommen ja bestimmt noch einige dunkle Nächte, bis dahin schneide ich mit meinem Leuchtschwert allein durch den Kottenforst.
Gruß Michael


----------



## rpo35 (11. Dezember 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

>



Nabend,

hab mir das Teil heute bestellt; 159 + 7  Versand. Weniger ging nirgens...  
Danke für den Tipp Mikele, meine Cam ist nämlich ziemlich am Ende.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (12. Dezember 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ... meine Cam ist nämlich ziemlich am Ende....



Naja, wenn du auch dauernd über Bäume stolperst ...


----------



## rpo35 (12. Dezember 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, wenn du auch dauernd über Bäume stolperst ...



Jaja...und es ist mir ein Rätsel, wie ich den Aachener Wald gestern ohne Sturz überstanden habe...  
Übrigens für Akrobaten wie dich ein absolutes Leckerchen...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Handlampe (13. Dezember 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens für Akrobaten wie dich ein absolutes Leckerchen...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



Apropos Akrobaten.....das kann ich auch: 

Heute auf dem Heimweg von der Arbeit mit dem Rennrad hatte ich einen kleinen Crash....danach sah ich dann so aus:







....fast so ne dicke Lippe wie Jörg damals bei dem Stich....


----------



## rpo35 (13. Dezember 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos Akrobaten.....das kann ich auch:
> 
> Heute auf dem Heimweg von der Arbeit mit dem Rennrad hatte ich einen kleinen Crash....danach sah ich dann so aus:
> 
> ...



 Ach du schei*e...das sieht ja schlimm aus !! Ist hoffentlich alles "nur" äußerlich; keine Brüche !?


----------



## Handlampe (13. Dezember 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach du schei*e...das sieht ja schlimm aus !! Ist hoffentlich alles "nur" äußerlich; keine Brüche !?



Nee, zum Glück is sonst alles Heile geblieben....bin ja 100m von einer Feuerwache gestürzt, der Krankenwagen war in 30 Sekunden da   
Bin dann auch geröntgt worden..... ist soweit alles noch ganz.


----------



## rpo35 (13. Dezember 2004)

Na dann bleibt mir wohl nix anderes mehr übrig als einfach nur gute Besserung zu wünschen !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (13. Dezember 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Heute auf dem Heimweg von der Arbeit mit dem Rennrad hatte ich einen kleinen Crash....danach sah ich dann so aus
> ....fast so ne dicke Lippe wie Jörg damals bei dem Stich....



Mein Gott, das sieht ja übel aus Uwe 
Was ist passiert ? Hat Dich jemand übersehen und umgefahren oder hast Du mit deinem Gesicht Eiskratzer gespielt  
Erstmal gute Besserung und alles Gute. Da war meine Lippe ja nen Wespenstich gegen  

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## meg-71 (13. Dezember 2004)

Au backe sieht echt übel aus! Dann auch mal gute Besserung von mir und erzähl mal bei gelegenheit wie das passiert ist.
M.f.G. Michael


----------



## Daywalker74 (13. Dezember 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend Bruda!!
> 
> Man, das sieht ja echt übel aus !!
> Da sieht man es Dir echt an, wenn man 1 Woche kein Rad mehr fährt
> ...


----------



## rpo35 (13. Dezember 2004)

Daywalker74 schrieb:
			
		

> Handlampe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -courgi- (13. Dezember 2004)

Hey alter Weggefährte, 
auch von mir gute Besserung! Hoffe das ganze hält sich gefühlstechnisch im ertragbaren Rahmen! Wenn Dein Bruder nervt, dann stech'm die Reifen platt 

Andreas


----------



## on any sunday (13. Dezember 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos Akrobaten.....das kann ich auch:
> 
> Heute auf dem Heimweg von der Arbeit mit dem Rennrad hatte ich einen kleinen Crash....danach sah ich dann so aus:
> 
> ...




Also, ich kann da keinen Unterschied zu Uwes normalen Aussehen erkennen.  

Nee, sieht wirklich heftig aus. Gott sei Dank ist ja anscheinend nichts Schlimmeres passiert. Ich wünsch dir schmerzfreie Genesung.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## M.Panzer (13. Dezember 2004)

Hi Uwe sieht so aus als würde das TT-Lazaret etwas größer,   aber du hast ja mehr Glück gehabt als ich. Gute Besserung auch von bis bald Gruß Stunt-beck.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (13. Dezember 2004)

@Handlampe

Auch von mir gute Besserung ! Ich wünsche Dir, dass die Schwellungen schnell wieder abklingen und wir Dich wieder auf dem Mountainbike sehen.

Ich trainiere fleissig für meine Rehabiltation.

Wenn ich Dich sehe, möchte ich nicht in der Haut Deines Gegners gesteckt haben   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (14. Dezember 2004)

Aua Aua!!!
Und ich sach noch, faa nich bei den Nebel!!!

Dann mal gutes Verheilen!

PS: Gibs zu, du hast bei "The Swan" auf Pro7 mitgemacht, nur bei Dir haben die Ärzte den Fall als hoffnungslos diagnostiziert und die OP einfach abgebrochen...  

PPS:
Gibts was neues in Sachen Silvester? Haben sich ja noch nicht sooviele angemeldet. Wieviel Personen kommen denn überhaupt? Wir wollen nämlich nicht 2Tage vorher ganz "ohne" Feier dastehen.

Gruß Volker


----------



## Vertexto (14. Dezember 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos Akrobaten.....das kann ich auch:
> 
> Heute auf dem Heimweg von der Arbeit mit dem Rennrad hatte ich einen kleinen Crash....danach sah ich dann so aus:
> 
> ...



Hi Uwe,
sieht echt übel aus,da kann man nur Gute besserung wünschen.  
Aber wenigstens haste deinen Humor nicht verloren,den wer den Schaden hat brauch für den............!!!!?? 
In diesem Sinne  
Schöne Grüsse und frohe Weihnachten
Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Centurion (14. Dezember 2004)

-courgi- schrieb:
			
		

> Hey alter Weggefährte,
> auch von mir gute Besserung! Hoffe das ganze hält sich gefühlstechnisch im ertragbaren Rahmen! Wenn Dein Bruder nervt, dann stech'm die Reifen platt
> 
> Andreas



Warum Reifen platt stechen? - Die sind doch meistens sowieso schon platt  

Uwe: Hallowen ist schon längst vorbei...   

Nein, auch mein Mitgefühl... und gute Besserung an den Leader der Tomburger! 

(Scheint ja ohne Brüche und tiefe Cuts abgelaufen zu sein  )


----------



## Ploughman (14. Dezember 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos Akrobaten.....das kann ich auch:
> 
> Heute auf dem Heimweg von der Arbeit mit dem Rennrad hatte ich einen kleinen Crash....danach sah ich dann so aus:
> 
> ...


Boah Uwe  !!

Erst werde ich im Winterpokal nach hinten durchgereicht und jetzt ist auch mein Titel als Sturzkönig dahin  ...sei getröstet, jeden erwischt es mal. Hoffentlich ist dem Rad nichts passiert  ? Na ja, Kamera hattest du auch gerade verloren, kann nicht mehr so richtig schlimmer werden.

Kannst dich ja zeitweise auch  (wie ich) Extremsportarten wie Laub rechen und Obstbaumschneiden hingeben...

Biste eigentlich auf Glatteis gedonnert oder wie hat's dich verrissen??

Gute Genesung
Dieter


----------



## Scottti (14. Dezember 2004)

*Hi Uwe,*

hab Dich fÃ¼r die nÃ¤chste Staffel von âThe Swanâ angemeldet.
Die bekommen das schon wieder hin.

HÃ¤ttest Du die Verunstaltung nicht als Folge eines Sturzes ausgewiesen, hÃ¤tte ich auf Erfrierungen ersten Grades in Folge unserer Sonntagstour getippt.

*Gute Besserung!*

Was ist nun mit dem Nightride am Mittwoch? 

Da die Fresse nur als sekundÃ¤res KÃ¶rperteil eines Bikers zu betrachten ist, hoffe ich das Du dabei sein kannst.   

Solche Schwellungen mÃ¼ssen doch gekÃ¼hlt werden! Da sind â6Â°C genau das richtige.
SchÃ¤men brauchst Du Dich auch nicht, da es ja stockfinster ist und Dich keiner sieht.   

Ergo: Idealbedingungen speziell fÃ¼r Dich!


----------



## Kalinka (14. Dezember 2004)

Scottti schrieb:
			
		

> *Hi Uwe,*
> 
> hab Dich für die nächste Staffel von The Swan angemeldet.
> Die bekommen das schon wieder hin.
> ...



Tja, Olli, da muß ich Dich enttäuschen...
*Sie haben Uwe heute morgen gleich im Krankenhaus behalten *  , um die Trombosegefahr wegen der "dicken Lippe" zu minimieren. 
Besserungswünsche, Blumen und Obst   werden nur noch persönlich im Johanneskrankenhaus (Kölnstraße) in Bonn, Abteilung 5 Zimmer 233 entgegengenommen. 
...Nightrigt am Mittwoch?!?...sicher nur mit abgespecktem TT!
LG 
KK (Krankenschwester Karin)


----------



## stumpjumper1 (14. Dezember 2004)

@ Uwe : Da kann man nur sagen dumm gelaufen. Auch von mir gute Besserung                          und alles gute ! Wird aber sicherlich nicht lange dauern, dann sitzt Du wieder auf dem Bike.

Bis demnächst mal
Gruß Marco


----------



## Handlampe (15. Dezember 2004)

Ja, also..... schönen Dank erstmal für all die netten Genesungswünsche.

Bin dann heute auch nach 1,5 Tagen im Krankenhaus wieder entlassen worden. Booaa, war das langweilig.
Muß Krankenschwester Karin da auch kurz berichtigen: Die haben mich dabehalten.....weil.....ähhh....äähmm...ich glaub, die wußten es selber nicht  so genau   
Nagut, .... ich habs nur nicht so richtig verstanden: Es ist wohl so, das ab Oberlippe alles was mit Blut zu tun hat zum Gehirn läuft und wenn sich da was entzündet kann das Hirn auch Schaden nehmen.....jaja, ich weiß, der geneigte Leser wird sich jetzt fragen, was denn dann bei mir hätte Schaden nehmen können .....is schon klar....aber auch ich brauche eine Zentrale, die zumindest mal die angeborenen Bewegungen des Menschen wie z.B. das atmen oder die kreisenden Bewegungen der Beine beim biken steuert. 

Und da scheint wohl alles heile geblieben zu sein...es sei denn, jetzt treten noch irgendwelche Folgeschäden auf. . . . . was sind das für merkwürde Knöpfe vor mir, auf denen ich da rumdrücke . . . .welch merkwürdig flimmernder Kasten auf meinem Schreibtisch . . .was ist ein Schreibtisch?? . . . wer oder was bin ich??  . . . . fhg hdf gdfg tw4tt d gysfdg....


----------



## Enrgy (15. Dezember 2004)

Welcome back!


Übrigens, die Realität ist eine Illusion, hervorgerufen durch Alkoholmangel....


----------



## rpo35 (15. Dezember 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ...Es ist wohl so, das ab Oberlippe alles was mit Blut zu tun hat zum Gehirn läuft und wenn sich da was entzündet kann das Hirn auch Schaden nehmen...



Kann ich bestätigen Uwe; bin mal wegen einem entzündeten Pickel an der Nase (direkt neben dem Auge) für eine ganze Woche in der Klinik geblieben.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (15. Dezember 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, also..... schönen Dank erstmal für all die netten Genesungswünsche.


 Auch von mir gute Besserung und alles Gute. 
 Habe ich es überlesen? Hattest du schon geschrieben, wie's passiert ist !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (15. Dezember 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Auch von mir gute Besserung und alles Gute.
> Habe ich es überlesen? Hattest du schon geschrieben, wie's passiert ist !?



Frag mich mal, René.... ich weiß es selber nicht so genau. 
Auf jeden Fall auf der Heimfahrt von der Arbeit mit dem Rennrad durch Bonn. Wollte links abbiegen....und da gibt es da so eine Art Verkehrsinsel, welche in der Mitte für Radfahrer abgesenkt ist..... tja, hab wohl diese Absenkung in der Hektik: viel Verkehr, dunkel usw. nicht ganz getroffen und bin dann unter 45 Grad den Bordstein hoch und schwups, war das Rad weg. 
Hab doch im bike-magazin diesen Slogan gesehen: Ohne bike fehlt dir was, wo sich die Leute auch ohne Rad in der Luft halten....tja, hat bei mir nicht so ganz hingehauen


----------



## blitzfitz (15. Dezember 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist wohl so, das ab Oberlippe alles was mit Blut zu tun hat zum Gehirn läuft und wenn sich da was entzündet kann das Hirn auch Schaden nehmen



Hi Uwe,

ja, da kann ich dir nur wünschen, daß sich die bewährte Blutleere da oben möglichst bald wieder einstellt.

Auch von mir die besten Genesungswünsche und laß dich von Karin gut verwöhnen.

Bis demnäx,
             Ralf


----------



## Handlampe (15. Dezember 2004)

Trotz meines Sturzes gab es ja am Sonntag vorher eine kleine Erkundungsfahrt im Ahrtal:






Oli, mein Brüderchen und meine Wenigkeit machten sich von Dernau aus, neue Wege zu entdecken. Ein weiteres Kermitglied des Teams, unser Dörtdschumper hatte sich entschuldigt: "Ich bin im Verkehr stecken geblieben"
Ich überlasse es jedem selbst zu entscheiden, was für einen Verkehr er denn gemeint hat   

Die Bedingungen kann man eigentlich als perfekt bezeichnen. Knapp unter 0 Grad und herrlich gefrorener Boden....also: *KEIN MATSCH*  

Von Dernau ging es stromabwärts Richtung Bad Neuenahr an der Ahr entlang, natürlich mit dem "üblichen" Trail von Dernau nach Walporzheim. Kurz vor dem Kloster Calvarienberg ging es dann auf den kleinen Brückentrail und damit auch ab von der Ahr.






Die Steigung führte uns zur Katzley, einem Aussichtspunkt gegenüber der Bunten Kuh. Von hier ging es dann fast senkrecht auf heftigem Trial wieder hinunter zur Ahr.






Aber, da wir ja nicht zum Spass da waren hieß es direkt wieder Höhe machen, hinauf zur Nollsnück, dem Bergrücken zwischen Steinerberg und Häuschen. Ab einer bestimmten Höhe verwandelte sich die Landschaft und alles war mit herrlichem Raureif überzogen:






Auch gab es mal wieder neue Bikeparts,selbstverständlich aus natürlichen Rohstoffen, zu entwickeln

Hier der neue *Giro Mooshead*






Tja, wenn ich mir's recht überlege, das Teil hätt ich bei meinem Abflug gut gebrauchen können....allerdings vor dem Gesicht   

Eigentliches Ziel unserer Runde waren ein paar Trails oberhalb von Resch, die wohl in der Karte eingezeichnet sind, die aber irgendwann nach dem erscheinen meiner Karte, also in dem Zeitraum zwischen 1818 und heute ein Opfer der Naturgewalten geworden sind. 
Unsere Suche blieb erfolglos und langsam wurde es auf den doch recht schnellen Abfahrten auf leider breiten Forstwegen doch ein wenig kalt. So entschlossen wir die Runde über den netten Serpentinentrail vom Alfred-Damm-Turm hinunter zu beenden.

Immerhin sind bei 36 km doch 1200 hm zusammen gekommen.


----------



## Daywalker74 (15. Dezember 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend Bruda!
> 
> Wie schon geschrieben,welcome back! Jetzt sieht man doch erst, wie bekannt eine Handlampe doch sein kann
> 
> ...


----------



## -courgi- (15. Dezember 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> fhg hdf gdfg tw4tt d gysfdg....



...siehste.... geht doch


----------



## Centurion (16. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Uwe!

Schön zu hören, dass es Dir besser geht.

Anderes zu hören wäre auch schlecht: Deine Tourberichte + Bilder erwärmen einem sogar noch in der kalten Jahreszeit so schön das Gemüt.

Nur was bedeutet:



			
				Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> . . . . fhg hdf gdfg tw4tt d gysfdg....



Wahrscheinlich ist Dein "Computer", trotz Dellen ein moderners Modell als meiner...

Gruß Centurion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ploughman (16. Dezember 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Frag mich mal, René.... ich weiß es selber nicht so genau.
> Auf jeden Fall auf der Heimfahrt von der Arbeit mit dem Rennrad durch Bonn. Wollte links abbiegen....und da gibt es da so eine Art Verkehrsinsel, welche in der Mitte für Radfahrer abgesenkt ist..... tja, hab wohl diese Absenkung in der Hektik: viel Verkehr, dunkel usw. nicht ganz getroffen und bin dann unter 45 Grad den Bordstein hoch und schwups, war das Rad weg.
> Hab doch im bike-magazin diesen Slogan gesehen: Ohne bike fehlt dir was, wo sich die Leute auch ohne Rad in der Luft halten....tja, hat bei mir nicht so ganz hingehauen


Hi Uwe

In diese Schei$$ Fallen bin ich auch mal reingerast (seinerzeit in Friedrichshafen, auch abends). Ist oft so, dass man denkt da ist der Radweg, nein ist er nicht, der hat nur auf 30 cm einen abgesenkten Bordstein und links und rechts extra hoch. Ist genau dass, warum ich Radwege hasse  . Irgendwelche psychopathischen Verkehrsplaner meinen da Hindernisse der ersten Gameboy-Epoche einbauen zu müssen.

Nochmals gute Besserung,
Dieter


----------



## mikkael (16. Dezember 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Heute auf dem Heimweg von der Arbeit mit dem Rennrad hatte ich einen kleinen Crash...




Gute Besserung auch von mir, Uwe! Gott sei Dank ist nichts schlimmeres passiert!

VG Mikkael


----------



## Handlampe (17. Dezember 2004)

Wie schaut es denn in der TT -Region am WE mit einer kleinen Tour aus ??
Ich würde gern was nicht so ganz Grosses nach meinem Disaster fahren. 
Was haltet ihr den von der Idee einer Kombi Day-Nightride Tour?

Also z.B. Startzeit  15 Uhr und dann später ab in die Finsterniss???


----------



## Enrgy (17. Dezember 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schaut es denn in der TT -Region am WE mit einer kleinen Tour aus ??
> Ich würde gern was nicht so ganz Grosses nach meinem Disaster fahren.
> Was haltet ihr den von der Idee einer Kombi Day-Nightride Tour?
> 
> Also z.B. Startzeit  15 Uhr und dann später ab in die Finsterniss???




Nicht schlecht die Idee. Endlich zivile Startzeiten! Morgen kann ich nicht, aber Sonntag soll ja das Wetter auch wieder besser werden. Ich wäre dabei. Und für den Tomburger Wald brauch ich nichtmal ne Lampe, den kenn ich auch im dunkeln...


----------



## Handlampe (17. Dezember 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht schlecht die Idee. Endlich zivile Startzeiten! Morgen kann ich nicht, aber Sonntag soll ja das Wetter auch wieder besser werden. Ich wäre dabei. Und für den Tomburger Wald brauch ich nichtmal ne Lampe, den kenn ich auch im dunkeln...



Ja, genau.... ich glaub mit Lampe kommst du garnicht so richtig klar....da fehlt der gewisse kick   

Ich kann morgen auch nicht, also, denk ich wir fahren Sonntag. Muß nur noch mal abklären, wer von uns mitfahren will, weil noch nicht alle NR fähig sind. Kann also sein, das ich den Termin dann doch noch ein wenig nach vorne schiebe, wenn einige ohne Lampe mitfahren wollen, die können ja dann eine kleinere Runde machen.


----------



## Ploughman (17. Dezember 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Was haltet ihr den von der Idee einer Kombi Day-Nightride Tour?
> 
> Also z.B. Startzeit  15 Uhr und dann später ab in die Finsterniss???


@Uwe 

haste dich wirklich genau untersuchen lassen, nach deinem Crash, oder sind das jetzt posttraumatische Zustände  

Ich zumindest - bin ja auch in den Hundstagen geboren - bin jedenfalls ein Kind der Sonne und des Lichts  . Oder darfste erst los, wenn der Hausputz für Weihnachten erledigt ist?  

Plafmän, 
der gleich durch die pechschwarze Regennacht fährt


----------



## Handlampe (17. Dezember 2004)

So, hab den Termin mal reingestellt.

Es geht also doch um 14 Uhr los, damit noch Einige ohne Licht mitkönnen. Wird bestimmt spassig....wollen wir nur hoffen das wenn Niederschlag, dann zumindest in weißer Form   

Anmeldung


----------



## Handlampe (17. Dezember 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> @Uwe
> 
> haste dich wirklich genau untersuchen lassen, nach deinem Crash, oder sind das jetzt posttraumatische Zustände



Hi Dieda

hmmm, weiß nicht so genau, früher hatte ich nicht so Ideen... aber zumindest sind im Wald keine Bordsteine   

Wünsch dir einen schönen Heimweg


----------



## monsterchen (17. Dezember 2004)

na toll !!!!!!
Samstag hätte ich ja noch gekonnt, aber Sonntag bin ich um die Uhrzeit leider schon verplant.   

@Handlampe:
Son`Sturz wie Du hatte ich auch schon mal, nur daß ich mir dabei eine Ecke vom oberen rechten 2.Schneidezahn rausgehauen habe. Zur Zeit kuriere ich noch meinen Trümmerbruch im linken Handgelenk und meinen gesprengten rechten Oberarmkopf aus. Bin seit juli außer gefecht. Wie Du siehst schlimmer gehts immer. Gutes verheilen auch von meiner Seite.

Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## Handlampe (18. Dezember 2004)

monsterchen schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Zeit kuriere ich noch meinen Trümmerbruch im linken Handgelenk und meinen gesprengten rechten Oberarmkopf aus. Bin seit juli außer gefecht. Wie Du siehst schlimmer gehts immer.




Puh, was ist dir denn wiederfahren?
 Da sind ja meine Geschichten nur Kratzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monsterchen (18. Dezember 2004)

@ handlampe

Wollte eigentlich nur mal meine neue Sportbrille ausprobieren,super winddicht das Teil. Tja nur dadurch war mein Geschwindigkeitsgefühl stark verändert , was ich dann beim ersten Bremspunkt merkte. Dann ging alles ganz schnell ; Vollbremsung ; an kleiner Stufe Kontrolle verloren ; und in ein par Felsen am Rand gekracht. Fahrer kaputt , Bike keinen einzigen Kratzer. Kann ich mir bis Heute nicht erklären. Na ja nach 20 Jahren biken ohne Brüche , hat das wol noch gefehlt . Dafür habe ich jetzt ne schöne Titanplatte mit sechs Schrauben im Arm.

Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## Enrgy (18. Dezember 2004)

Hallöle!

Hab mich wieder ausgetragen für morgen, fühl mich nicht soo fit und die Lampe hab ich auch noch nicht richtig montiert. Trotzdem viel Spaß, bis spätestens 31.12.!!(Ohne Bike)

Gruß Volker


----------



## Backloop (18. Dezember 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> und die Lampe hab ich auch noch nicht richtig montiert. (Ohne Bike)
> 
> Gruß Volker



Volker...ist das Dein Bike???  
Hast auch einen neuen Lenker, is ein "Rizer" gelle!


----------



## rpo35 (18. Dezember 2004)

Backloop schrieb:
			
		

> Volker...ist das Dein Bike???
> Hast auch einen neuen Lenker, is ein "Rizer" gelle!



Muahhhhhhhh...das ist mit Abstand das beste, was ich hier je gesehen habe...


----------



## Enrgy (18. Dezember 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Muahhhhhhhh...das ist mit Abstand das beste, was ich hier je gesehen habe...



Das beste, was ich hier gesehen habe, war ein älterer Herr, der sich in eine Tanne zum Ausruhen mit seinem Bike hineingekuschelt hatte...

@ backloop

Pssst, sollte doch noch keiner wissen, ist mein Weihnachtsgeschenk! 
Variable Longtravel-Gabel mit Saugreifen. Wenn man am Bremshebel zieht, wird die vordere Gleitschiene regelrecht in den Boden gesogen. Bremswirkung jenseits von Formel-1 Werten! Damit kann ich endlich auch 90° steile Abfahrten problemlos runterballern. Kurz am Hebel gezogen, und schon saug ich mich fest, GENIAL!!
Beim Prototyp, den Cannondale mir exclusiv zur Verfügung gestellt hat, ist leider die Stromversorgung der Unterdruckturbine noch nicht ganz geklärt, so daß ich immer diesen häßlichen Kasten mit 24V-Batterie hinter mir herschleppen muß. Aber das kriegen die auch noch hin. Wie der Entwicklungsleiter mir per Mail mitgeteilt hat, soll das in der Serie mit Solarpanels und gelöst werden. 
Der Clou daran für Mitteleurpoa: an den Seiten des dachförmig ausgebilteten 3m² Panels sammelt sich das in unseren Beiten häufig auftretende Regenwasser und treibt gesammelt eine kleine Wasserkraftturbine an, die mich somit wetterunabhängig mit Strom versorgt...


----------



## rpo35 (18. Dezember 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Das beste, was ich hier gesehen habe, war ein älterer Herr, der sich in eine Tanne zum Ausruhen mit seinem Bike hineingekuschelt hatte...



psst..muß auch nicht jeder wissen...aber da waren eh ein paar Tomburger bei...


----------



## Daywalker74 (19. Dezember 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit!!
> 
> Wenn man das alles aufs Bike montiert, dann gibt es keine 90° Abfahrten mehr! Dann ist ja jedes Gebirge schnell geebnet !!Das wiegt doch Tonnen! Aber Cannondale wird das schon richten! Wenn es schon einen gewissen Engry tragen kann


----------



## williwipfel (19. Dezember 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos Akrobaten.....das kann ich auch:
> 
> Heute auf dem Heimweg von der Arbeit mit dem Rennrad hatte ich einen kleinen Crash....danach sah ich dann so aus:
> 
> ....fast so ne dicke Lippe wie Jörg damals bei dem Stich....



Hallo Uwe,
na Du machst ja Sachen. Gute Besserung wünsche ich, zum Glück ist nichts Schlimmeres passiert. 

Am Donnerstag ist mir im schweren Gelände ganz ähnliches widerfahren....






Naja das waren die Folgen. Ausser meiner Brille und meinem schönen Antlitz ist nix verloren gegegangen.    

Der Singletrail war aber auch verdammt schwierig...






 

Jetzt werde ich mir erst mal im Weihnachtsurlaub bei den Eltern ein Schutzschicht anfressen.   

Ich wuensche Euch allen schöne Weihnachten und einen "guten Rutsch" (ohne Rad)

Viele Grüße 
Tino


----------



## Handlampe (20. Dezember 2004)

williwipfel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Uwe,
> na Du machst ja Sachen. Gute Besserung wünsche ich, zum Glück ist nichts Schlimmeres passiert.
> 
> Am Donnerstag ist mir im schweren Gelände ganz ähnliches widerfahren....
> ...



Hey Tino, du weißt ja, Nachahmungstäter werden strafrechtlich verfolgt.   
Wie sich die Bilder doch gleichen....Schlimmschlimmschlimm
Wir können ja wirklich bald eine Horrorgalerie eröffnen.

Da wünsch ich dir natürlich auch gute Besserung und lass dich den Rest vom Jahr mal schön verwöhnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (20. Dezember 2004)

Weiowei, wasn hier los?? Alle der verschärften Schwerkraft zum Opfer gefallen?
Was ihr könnt, kann ich auch, allerdings zum Glück OHNE Schäden für Mensch und Material.
Mußte gestern abend einer aalglatten Holzbrücke Tribut zollen, die in eine Senke liegt und der eine Kurve folgt. Bergabspeed und Kurven vertragen sich nun mal leider nicht, wenn es über nasses Holz geht.
Die leichte Gewichtsverlagerung, um die eigentliche Kurvenfahrt NACH der Brücke einzuleiten hat schon gereicht, um Bekanntschaft mit dem Boden zu machen.


----------



## Handlampe (20. Dezember 2004)

Es gibt wieder was zu berichten:

Über den ersten Team Tomburg Nightride....nagut, es war eine Kombination aus Tag und Nachtfahrt.

.....und so sehen dann alle Bilder aus....frei nach dem Hit von Mike Oldfield:
"Shadows on the wood"






Wenn man aber genau hinschaut sind doch alle Mitstreiter klar und deutlich zu erkennen:
v.l. Claus (mit dem blauen Trikot), Thomas (mit dem lächeln im Gesicht), Oli (mit der Rose im Knopfloch) und meine Wenigkeit...der mit den wenigen Haaren auf dem Kopf

Das sind die 4 Biker, die dann bei dem eigentlichen Nightride übrig geblieben sind.

Start der Kombitour war allerdings schon um 14 Uhr an der Tomburg, hier sind dann alle Mitstreiter zu sehen:






Die Dayrider waren Miguel (links) und Markus (3. von rechts) die bis zur Steinbachtalsperre mitgefahren sind. 
So ging es dann erstmal hoch Richtung Todenfeld 






Auf dem Bild schon gut zu erkennen, das das "Geläuf" nicht gerade einfach zu befahren war. Immer wieder tauchten Eis und Schneefelder auf den Wegen auf die gerade mir nach meinem Crash nicht sehr sympatisch waren.

Auf dieser Tour war dann mein Brüderchen für die Einlagen zuständig. Hier spielt er gerade den Eisbrecher. Tja, da kann man nur sagen: Falsch berechnet: Thomas alleine (12 Kilo) hätte das Eis sicher gehalten, allerdings die 16 Kilo von dem Rad zusätzlich waren dann doch für die dünne Eisschicht zu viel.






An der STBTS gab es dann zünftige Einkehr mit Glühwein bzw. Heißer Schokolade mit Rum ....hmmm... lecka.

Gestärkt und aufgewärmt ging es dann weiter. Auf breiteren Wegen ging es zum "dicken Antonius". Langsam wurde es dunkel und gleichzeitig auch immer verschneiter.





Am decke Tönnes war es dann so weit: Alles war finster und die neuen Lampen konnten getestet werden.
Hier trieb Oli die Gruppe weiter zum Michaelsberg. Ich muss zugeben das ich ein wenig rumgezickt habe, da ich auf dem MB doch so viel Schnee vermutet habe, das kein richtiges Fahren mehr möglich wäre. 
Naja, es war doch nicht so... der kleine Schlenker hoch hat sich doch sehr gelohnt. In der verschneiten Landschaft mit den Strahlern zu biken war doch ziemlich spassig.






Auf der Rückfahrt gab es dann den ein oder anderern Stop, da das Material doch sehr zu leiden hatte. Die Kombination aus Schnee und Matsch, der so langsam an den Rädern festfror förderte nicht gerade die Funktion von Mensch und Maschine. 
Wiederum mein Bruda sorgte nocheinmal für einen AHA Effekt. Als wir nebeneinander am Waldrand entlang fuhren machte es plötzlich plopp und Thomas war weg. 
Ich fühlte mich in so einen Horrorfilm versetzt, wo Einer nach dem Anderen von irgendetwas Bösen in die Dunkelheit gezogen wird. 
Als ich mich nämlich zurückdrehte war von meinem Bruder nichts mehr zu sehen ...

Eigentlicher Grund waren dann aber doch keine Finsterwaldmonster, sondern einfach nur ein Matschloch in dem er verschwunden ist. 






Außer diversen kalten Gliedmaßen und immer wieder netten Eisplatten auf den Wegen gibt es dann von dem Rest der Runde nichts mehr zu berichten. 

Den Rest der Bilder und das Höhenprofil gibt es hier


----------



## Enrgy (20. Dezember 2004)

Möönsch, da seid ihr ja echt noch im Schnee gefahren   
Hier bei uns gibts sowas nicht, alles ist drecksbraun. Man kann schon froh sein, wenn es wenigstens etwas gefroren ist, um dem Schlamm zu entgehen.

Handelt es sich bei dem Bild vom "Eisbrecher" um die Stelle, an der ich meine "Antispritz" Reifen vorgeführt habe? Kommt mir so bekannt vor:
http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/49834/sort/1/cat/4598/page/1


----------



## Handlampe (20. Dezember 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Handelt es sich bei dem Bild vom "Eisbrecher" um die Stelle, an der ich meine "Antispritz" Reifen vorgeführt habe? Kommt mir so bekannt vor:



Nee Volker, das Stück sind wir zwar auch gefahren...ist ja kurz vor der STBTS... aber das Bild mit dem Eisbrecher ist noch weit vorher irgendwo im Flamersheimer Wald


----------



## rpo35 (20. Dezember 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ...frei nach dem Hit von Mike Oldfield:
> "Shadows on the wood"...



Netter Bericht Uwe...aber war der wood nich ne wall ?...   
Achja; und anstatt "shadow on the wall" haben wir früher immer "Haare am Sack" gesungen  

Nix für Ungut
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (20. Dezember 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ...haben wir früher immer "Haare am Sack" gesungen


 Ja jaa ...lang' ist's her! Heute sind die Glocken länger als das Seil! Gell, Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -courgi- (20. Dezember 2004)

*weglach*


----------



## Daywalker74 (20. Dezember 2004)

Nabend!

Gelungerner Bericht,Bruda !! 
Absolut der Hit im Dunkeln zu fahren! Finde, man sollte sich jetzt immer erst so spät treffen!!

Aber zum Thema Eisbrecher, das Rad wiegt 17kg !!

So ein Night Ride hat aber auch seine "dunklen" Seiten!! War schon etwas "mulmisch"  im Schlamm zu liegen und die Anderen davonfahren zu sehen!  

Die Dunkelheit hatte aber auch bei der Bachdurchfahrt seine tücken! Wer konnte denn schon erahnen, das es da sooooooooo tief war!! Da sich keiner traute durch zu fahren,machte ich mal den Anfang!! Hätte das besser mal sein gelassen! Stand dann doch das Wasser bis zu den Knien!! Aber zum glück war es ja nicht kalt! Hatten ja nur ein paar Minusgrade!! Die weiterfahrt war dann nicht mehr so prickelnt,da sich an meinen Beinen Eisblöcke gebieldet hatten!! Brrrr,war das kalt!!

Bis denne mal!!

Nightwalker


----------



## p_pipowitsch (21. Dezember 2004)

Daywalker74 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend!
> 
> Gelungerner Bericht,Bruda !!
> Absolut der Hit im Dunkeln zu fahren! Finde, man sollte sich jetzt immer erst so spät treffen!!
> ...


Na prima, dann hatten deine panierten Angelschnüre inklusive dem Eis endlich mal wenigstens das Format von einem Paar Beinen. Und ob in Dunkelheit oder nicht, du kennst unser Motto, ohne Ihn können wir es schaffen. Ganz ohne Speichen zwar nicht, aber eine
Einzelne, und dann noch eine 1.9er.
Gruß
Renovierowitsch


----------



## blitzfitz (23. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

werde mich nun offiziell fuer ein paar Tage abmelden - Fest im Kreise der Familie. Da das Fest in Garmisch steigt (und hier liegt immer noch ein halber Meter Schnee), habe ich doch meinen Drahtesel scheren Herzens im warmen Norden gelassen. Also, fahrt mir im Winterpokal nicht weit davon, damit ich nicht die Silvesterkrise bekomme.  

Bis bald mal und ein frohes Weihnachtsfest an alle,

Ralf


----------



## Handlampe (25. Dezember 2004)

Hi Mädels

Mein Bruda und ich wollen morgen noch einen kleinen Nightride nachschieben. Mache jetzt keinen Termin, da ich noch nicht genau weiß, wo wir fahren. Entweder bei uns im Kottenforst, oder im 7Gebirge

Start dürfte so gegen 17 Uhr sein.
Für alle, die Interesse haben geb ich hier nochmal meine Handynummer durch: 0163/3347249

Wer also Lust hat....kurz durchklingeln


----------



## Handlampe (26. Dezember 2004)

Mein Brüderchen und ich starteten heute also den Special-after-christmas-nightride.





_Das Bild stammt schon von dem Ziel unserer Runde: Dem Berggeistsee. Leider ist es mir nicht gelungen ihn richtig auf dem Bild einzufangen_ 


Es ging in das"Böse Männer Land" wo sich ploughmen und vertextos gute Nacht sagen.   
Wir haben aber keine auf der Tour getroffen bzw. erlegt.

Start war vor der Haustür-in Alfter-  es ging hoch zum Böling- um den Ringwall und in den Kottenforst. Eigentlich hatte ich die Tour Ri. Venusberg geplant, hab aber dann alles wieder über den Haufen geworfen und wir fuhren also Ri. Villeseen. Hinter der Mertener Heide ging es weiter durch den Wald bis zum Gut Londorf. Hier hab ich auch tatsächlich den Trail zum Kieswerk gefunden. Dummerweise war ich dann dahinter ein wenig planlos. Eigentlich wollte ich zum Sportplatz in Heimerzheim, da ja von da auch ein netter Trail abgeht....hatte ich zumindest noch von der Tour mit redrace in Erinnerung...hab das aber alles in der Dunkelheit nicht gefunden. So ging es dann über die Straße zum Birkhof und von hier zum Berggeistsee- einmal auf den Trails drumherum und dann durch die Mertener Heide wieder zurück. 

Eigentlich war ja fast Vollmond- Leider aber zu diesig bzw. bewölkt- nur hin und wieder leuchtete uns der Mond so das wir z.B. in der Heide auch mal ohne Licht fahren konnten.

Im Ganzen waren es 60km bei schlappen 240 hm


----------



## Ploughman (27. Dezember 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Brüderchen und ich starteten heute also den Special-after-christmas-nightride.
> 
> Es ging in das"Böse Männer Land" wo sich ploughmen und vertextos gute Nacht sagen.
> Wir haben aber keine auf der Tour getroffen bzw. erlegt.


Ha!

man treibt sich ja auch nicht ohne Plafmän durch die Ville herum; der hat nämlich speziell zwischen Gut Londorf und Berggeistsee einige nette und für ihn neue Trails "aufgerissen"  . Muß das noch ein bischen ausarbeiten, biete dann aber mal wieder eine nette "Fangopackung" wohlfeil.

Ansonsten habt ihr mich nicht getroffen, weil ich gestern auf den genialen Einfall kam, rund um und über den Kermeter zu keuchen. Während über der Ville die Sonne schien, gab's dort strahlendes Grau mit Null Grad  . Die 240Hm dürfte ich im übrigen schon alleine auf dem Eifelstieg von Gemünd nach Wolfsgarten gemacht haben...  

Frage: Habe am Donnerstag frei, besteht vielleicht Interesse an einer größeren Tour   ? Wäre sowohl bereit, den Leithammel zu machen als auch blöckend äh keuchend treu und gutgläubig zu folgen..  

Ciao
Dieter


----------



## Handlampe (27. Dezember 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Frage: Habe am Donnerstag frei, besteht vielleicht Interesse an einer größeren Tour   ? Wäre sowohl bereit, den Leithammel zu machen als auch blöckend äh keuchend treu und gutgläubig zu folgen..



Tach Dieda

Hab leider nicht frei. Muß ausserdem auch noch ein biserl Silvesterpatie vorbereiten, hab also nicht mal Zeit für einen NR


----------



## Ploughman (27. Dezember 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Tach Dieda
> 
> Hab leider nicht frei. Muß ausserdem auch noch ein biserl Silvesterpatie vorbereiten, hab also nicht mal Zeit für einen NR


Uwe,

einer muß ja mal arbeiten in Deutschland - ich bin froh, wenn ich endlich vier Tage am Stück frei habe. Würde euch ja gerne die Feier vermiesen  , aber als Familienvater muß ich mich halt daheim von meinen Kids anpöbeln lassen   .

Vielleicht habt ihr ja 'ne Ausnüchterungstour an Neujahr vor  ? Wetterprognose sieht biketechnisch ganz ok aus. 

Ciao
Dieter


----------



## Enrgy (30. Dezember 2004)

@ Team Tomburg

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, ihr habt endlich die 1000er Marke im WP geschafft! Von nun an gehts bergab, einfach rollen lassen bis ins Ziel   
Mit uns Feierabendbikern gehts grad auch schwer abwärts, allein am heutigen Nachmittag haben wir 3 Plätze verloren!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (30. Dezember 2004)

@Enrgy

Gebe einfach Deine Punkte von heute ein und schon sind wir wieder Top10   

Ansonsten ist mir zum Heulen     

Der einzige Lichtblick ist die morgige Sylvesterfete bei den Tomburgern   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Handlampe (30. Dezember 2004)

So, dann möchte ich dann endlich mal meinen Traum erfüllen und eine Nachtfahrt durch die sieben Berge starten. 

Für Alle, die mit wollen geht es hier  zur Anmeldung


----------



## Handlampe (1. Januar 2005)

Hab ja mit Volker auf der Party besprochen morgen nochmal den Huchimin zu fahren. Hab jetzt mal keine Fahrgemeinschaft draus gemacht, weil ich mal abwarten wollte wie das Wetter sich so entwickelt. 

Wenn wir fahren, dann um 12.30 ab Siegburg- Siegbrücke zwischen Siegburg und Sankt-Augustin Buisdorf. (Frankfurter Strasse)

Bei Fragen: 0163/3347249


----------



## Backloop (2. Januar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ja mit Volker auf der Party besprochen morgen nochmal den Huchimin zu fahren. Hab jetzt mal keine Fahrgemeinschaft draus gemacht, weil ich mal abwarten wollte wie das Wetter sich so entwickelt.
> 
> Wenn wir fahren, dann um 12.30 ab Siegburg- Siegbrücke zwischen Siegburg und Sankt-Augustin Buisdorf. (Frankfurter Strasse)
> 
> Bei Fragen: 0163/3347249



Huchimin???
Da bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei und ruf Dich gleich mal an. Obwohl...
wir haben Sonntag und anstandshalber wart ich mal noch bis 7.00 Uhr  
Ischkommgleisch...


----------



## Vertexto (2. Januar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ja mit Volker auf der Party besprochen morgen nochmal den Huchimin zu fahren. Hab jetzt mal keine Fahrgemeinschaft draus gemacht, weil ich mal abwarten wollte wie das Wetter sich so entwickelt.
> 
> Wenn wir fahren, dann um 12.30 ab Siegburg- Siegbrücke zwischen Siegburg und Sankt-Augustin Buisdorf. (Frankfurter Strasse)
> 
> Bei Fragen: 0163/3347249



Hi Uwe,
erstmal frohes neues Jahr,  
ich würde heut gern mitfahren aber ich bin noch auf der Frühschicht und habe erst ab 13:00Uhr frei,
es sei denn du kannst dich entschließen erst um 14:30 zu starten.  
Ich werd dich gleich mal anrufen.
Gruss
Gerd


----------



## Handlampe (2. Januar 2005)

Soo. Das Wetter sieht ja nicht so schlecht aus, also findet die Tour statt.
Start ist jetzt um 12.40 Uhr an der Siegbrücke. Hab natürlich noch einen Termin gemacht.

@Gerd: 14.30 Uhr ist doch zu spät, dann gibt es doch wieder einen Nightride    Vielleicht können wir dich ja irgendwo aufpicken....ich weiß aber nicht, wie gut du dich da auskennst....lass uns halt nochmal teflonieren.


----------



## Beach90 (2. Januar 2005)

hallo uwe , 
ich würde ja gerne mitkommen ,aber das ist mir jetzt zu kurzfristig.
hättest du es früher eingetragen wär es weniger ein problem gewesen, naja ist ja auch last-minute biking   

auf jeden fall war das letzte mal huschimin toll =) kenn die strecke schon fast auswendig *hust*

LG max


----------



## hardy_aus_k (2. Januar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

bevor ich nun die Streckenführung poste, habe ich dann Bike und Biker erst einmal wieder in einen halbwegs sauberen Zustand gebracht. Das musste wohl sein. Aber hier ist nun die Streckenführung:









Mit einem Klick auf die Icons kommt Ihr dann auf eine größere Ansicht.

Mir hat die Tour sehr gut gefallen. Die Strecke werde ich auf jeden Fall in mein Programm mit aufnehmen. Dankbar bin ich natürlich *Handlampe* für das Tourguiding und, dass er mir keine Chance gegeben hat, meine Bergschwäche auszuspielen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (2. Januar 2005)

N`abend zusamm`!
Nachdem ich die Schlammkruste noch vor dem engültigen Versteinern gerade noch rechtzeitig von Mensch und Material bekommen habe, muß ich mich dem guten Hardy anschließen: Prima wars! Endlich mal ne Tomburger Tour, die in meinen eingeschränkten Aktionsradius paßt.   
Doch es gab auch negatives, sehr negatives sogar auf dieser Runde:
Der Schlamm , die Steigungen mit Schlamm , mein Tempo , der Schlamm , der Regen und die blendende Sonne , der Schlamm und überhaupt...einfach ätzend!!     
Nene. Dat is zuviel für so´n Opa wie mich und mein "sensibles" Material. Obwohl, Schaltprobleme hatten ja wohl andere, vornehmlich mit neuen oder gar nagelneuen Bikes... 
Egal. Die Tour will ich unbedingt nochmal fahren, dann aber bitte im Sommer und bei Trockenheit. Und vorher unbedingt entsprechende Trailpflege betreiben, man mußte ja alle 5m absteigen!  So kann ich natürlich nicht in einen runden Tritt kommen...  

so, bis denne mal, viel spaß bei eurem 7GB Nightride

Grüße vom Meckerbolzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (2. Januar 2005)

Heute ging es also wieder einmal auf die falsche Rheinseite:

Ho Tschi Min war angesagt. Eigentlich die gleiche Tour wie im Sommer 2004, nur mit anderer Starbesetzung:







v.l.

Claus, Uwe (Handlampe), Michael (on any sunday), Hardy (aus k), Thomas (backloop), Volker (Engry), Jan (mad*), Thomas (daywalker74)


Vorbei an der Sieg ging es zur Sieglinde:









Hoch nach Happerschoß- einer kleinen Schleife Ri. Bröltal- wieder nach Happerschoß- hinüber und hinunter zur Wahnbachtalsperre.

*Hier war die Tour dann leider zu Ende * 









*weil*










...das taten dann auch alle Teilnehmer....der Rest musste dann leider ohne Rad zurück gelegt werden.


Alle Bilder gibt es hier


----------



## mad* (2. Januar 2005)

bin jetzt auch endlich zuhause angekommen. zu Fuß war es doch was weit


----------



## on any sunday (3. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> bevor ich nun die Streckenführung poste, habe ich dann Bike und Biker erst einmal wieder in einen halbwegs sauberen Zustand gebracht. Das musste wohl sein. Aber hier ist nun die Streckenführung:
> 
> ...



Morgeeen!

Habe eine neue Schwäche von Hardy entdeckt, die Bildbearbeitungsschwäche. Wieso brauchst du den für die Strecke zwei Bilders? Mit jedem halbwegs vernünftigen Programm ist das Zusammensetzen von zwei Bildern kein Hexenwerk. Bei Bedarf könnte auch ein freundlicher Nachbar aushelfen.  

Doch, war eine schöne Strecke, natürlich nichts für empfindliche Cannondales und empfindsame Freireiter der selbigen.    Hatte ich schon erwähnt, das ich eine Cannondale Jacke fahre.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## -courgi- (3. Januar 2005)

Prima Karte Hardy!! Jetzt hab ich meine Hausstrecken mal in der Draufsicht . Ich wollte es nicht gepostet haben, aber wirklich Spaß macht der Ho-Tschi-Min nur bei relativer Trockenheit. Der Pfad verleitet dazu es ein wenig "laufen" zu lassen, was bei den augenblicklichen Bodenverhältnissen eigentlich unmöglich ist.

@ Volker: An verschiedenen Abschnitten arbeite ich regelmäßig, aber was will man machen wenn der Förster einen nicht mag und Trailabschnitte immer wieder zuschmeisst oder verbarrikadiert


----------



## rpo35 (3. Januar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...Hatte ich schon erwähnt, das ich eine Cannondale Jacke fahre.  ...



Moin,

ich hab mich immer gefragt, was an Canonendale so besonders ist. Jetzt weiß ich's endlich: Man kann sogar die Jacken fahren...  

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: @Michael: Zufrieden mit der Cam ?


----------



## Handlampe (3. Januar 2005)

-courgi- schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte es nicht gepostet haben, aber wirklich Spaß macht der Ho-Tschi-Min nur bei relativer Trockenheit. Der Pfad verleitet dazu es ein wenig "laufen" zu lassen, was bei den augenblicklichen Bodenverhältnissen eigentlich unmöglich ist.



Die Meinung kann ich nicht ganz teilen. Der HCM war halb so wild, da er ja teilweise sehr sandig ist, gab es nicht wirklich viel Matsch. 
Nur die Hin und Rückfahrt war teilweise etwas schlammig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maximgold (4. Januar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> So, dann möchte ich dann endlich mal meinen Traum erfüllen und eine Nachtfahrt durch die sieben Berge starten.



Die Wettervorhersage für morgen sieht ja gut aus. Dann viel Spaß. Die Abfahrt ist für mich leider zu früh. Ich starte erst um 20.00 h. Vielleicht sieht (oder hört) man sich ja... Werde schauen, dass ich meine Lampen korrekt einstelle, um niemanden zu blenden.  

Gruß

Maxim


----------



## on any sunday (4. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> ich hab mich immer gefragt, was an Canonendale so besonders ist. Jetzt weiß ich's endlich: Man kann sogar die Jacken fahren...
> 
> ...



Hey Ralph,

so nicht, Wortklauberei ist eindeutig mein Gebiet.  

Hab die Kamera noch nicht ausgiebig testen können, macht aber so einen guten Eindruck. Der Feldtest folgt noch.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Daywalker74 (4. Januar 2005)

Nabend!!

Kann morgen leider nicht am NR teilnehmen!! Habe morgen viel im Haus zutun! Man will ja schließlich fettisch werden! Damit man nächste Woche endlich einziehen kann!!

Wünsche allen Teilnehmern am NR viel spaß auf gut ausgeleuteten Trails  

Gruß 
Thomas

P.S.unkte fürs Team im WP gab es dafür heute "satt"


----------



## Daywalker74 (4. Januar 2005)

Ich nochmal!!

Meine natürlich ausgeleuchtete Trails!! Rechtschreibung


----------



## Lüni (4. Januar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> So, dann möchte ich dann endlich mal meinen Traum erfüllen und eine Nachtfahrt durch die sieben Berge starten.
> 
> Für Alle, die mit wollen geht es hier  zur Anmeldung



Hallo Uwe,

ich würde auch gerne mit kommen!

Irgendwie schaffe ich es aber nicht mich einzutragen bekomme ständig die Fehlermeldung "Sie müssen sich erst einloggen um diese Funktion zu nutzen ..." Naja bin auf jeden Fall um 17:00 Uhr da.

Bis dann
Jörg


----------



## Scottti (5. Januar 2005)

Hi Lüni,

wenn man nach dem Besuch von Pornoseiten seine Cookies löscht, ist bei der nächsten Einwahl natürlich eine Neuanmeldung erforderlich!    

Bis heute Abend!


----------



## Lüni (5. Januar 2005)

Scottti schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Lüni,
> 
> wenn man nach dem Besuch von Pornoseiten seine Cookies löscht, ist bei der nächsten Einwahl natürlich eine Neuanmeldung erforderlich!
> 
> Bis heute Abend!



Hi Scotti,

guter Tip!   aber ich hatte die Cookies ja noch gar nicht gelöscht  

Alle weiteren Tipps dann heute Abend und bitte etwas diskreter  

Jörg


----------



## mad* (5. Januar 2005)

also ich fand den Matsch letzten Sonntag gar NICHT schlimm. Das MUSS so sein - manchmal. Hoffe ihr nehmt mich und mein Zebra mal wieder mit. NR schaffe ich leider nicht. trotzdem viel Spaß und wenig Schlamm und Regen.


----------



## Fungrisu (7. Januar 2005)

Hallo Handlampe,
schön das Du dich auf unserer Homepage mal umgeschaut hast.
Ich hoffe sie hat dir gefallen?!
Es wäre doch eine feine Sache wenn wir mal zusammen eine Runde durchs Siebengebirge oder auch gerne woanders fahren würden.
Ich schaue hin und wieder schon mal hier bei Euch rein und lese mich so durch.
Wie gesagt es wäre schön mal zusammen zu fahren.
Wir treffen uns morgen um 14 Uhr in Königswinter an der Fähre.
Wenn es in strömen regnet dann nicht.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Fungrisu (7. Januar 2005)

Hallo an alle Biker vom Team Tomburg,

auch wir wollen helfen - deshalb veranstalten wir am 23.01. in der Sportfabrik Bonn-Beuel ein Spenden-Special Spinning Marathon 3Std., dessen Einnahmen den Opfern und Hilfsprojekten in Südostasien zugute kommen soll.

Wir denken, das ist eine gute Sache, und es wäre schön, wenn sich möglichst viele Leute dran beteiligen würden.

Vielleicht kennt Ihr noch den ein oder anderen, der es mit uns am 23.01. krachen lassen will.

Auskunft und Anmeldung in der Sportfabrik in Bonn-Beuel 
Auguststraße 32-36
Telefon: 0228 403690

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (8. Januar 2005)

Fungrisu schrieb:
			
		

> Wir treffen uns morgen um 14 Uhr in Königswinter an der Fähre.
> Wenn es in strömen regnet dann nicht.
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Hi Jörg

Hab mich heute leider schon zum Rennradeln verabredet. Wir können ja mal nächstes WE festhalten.


----------



## Ploughman (8. Januar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jörg
> 
> Hab mich heute leider schon zum Rennradeln verabredet. Wir können ja mal nächstes WE festhalten.


Genau.

Leider  .

Ein böser Mann entschloß sich, eine Asphaltrunde durch das Weltkultur- und Naturerbe "Zülpicher Börde" zu drehen. So, wie für die klassische Tragödie die Einheit von Zeit, Ort und Handlung unerlässlich ist, so war's für diese Tour die Einheit von Wetter, Strecke und Mitfahrern.

Angefangen hatte es damit, dass starker böiger Wind dazu führte, dass Kollege Handlampe die gefühlte und tatsächliche Fahrzeit in die Nachbargemeinde verwechselte. Das sollte aber nicht stören. Ähnlich der Deutschen Bahn AG, bei der Verspätungen ja stets ein additiven Charakter haben, verdoppelte sich die anfängliche Tourverzögerung bis zum nächsten Sammelpunkt auf das Doppelte, begründet durch Starkwind von vorne, der Geschwindigkeiten nur im knapp zweistelligen Bereich zuließ.

Der dritte - wir gewährten im die Bitte - der sich zu unserem Bunde gegen den Wind gesellte war Herr Scottie von den Tomburgern.  Und dann - dem Herrn sei's gepriesen - erreichten wir die erste echte Eifelgemeinde. Doch der Empfang war nicht wirklich freundlich. Zu dem Wind gesellte sich nun ein eher horizontal als vertikal fallender Regen und nur äußerste Wesensfestigkeit machte eine Weiterfahrt möglich. Von zwei Seelen in der Brust geplagt, nahm Uwe eine Auszeit, um sein weiteres Tun zu überdenken, während der böse Mann und der Böse-Männer-Quäler von den Tomburgern ausprobierten, was den die Maximalgeschwindigkeit bei 39/25 in der Ebene sei. Die ereichten 13km/h wirkten stark anstachelnd. Und schon teilte uns Uwe mit, dass sein Seelenswist beendet und die tapfere Hälfte gewonnen hatte. Alsbald schloss er wieder zu uns auf.

Dann geschah das Wunder von Enzen: Handlampes Puls sank um 50 Schläge, die Lactatwertunempfindlichkeit stieg um den Faktor 10, die Glycogenspeicher waren gefüllt. Denn was stand auf dem gelben Schild in schwarzer Fettschrift: "Wißkirchen 3Km". Keine göttliche oder kaiserliche Botschaft hätte mehr Kraft verleihen können.

Unterdessen wurde nach kraftraubender Fahrt Floisdorf erreicht und der Böse Mann bei der Weiterfahrt nach Eicks an seinen noch leicht suboptimalen BMI-Wert errinnert, verstärkt wurde das ganze durch den nun auffrischen Wind und Ollies fröhliche Spinningkurseinlagen. 

Dann aber ging es irgendwann talwärts Richtung Hergarten und unser treuer Begleiter, der Wind, blieb bei uns - aber diesmal wollte er mitmachen und in unsere Richtung. In rasender Abfahrt (ca 75km/h) ging's von Vlatten hinunter nach Langendorf, um dann nach Juntersdorf abzuzweigen. 

Hier zeigte sich, dass die technische Klassifizierung der Tour eindeutig falsch war. "Schwer" wäre richtig gewesen, "mittel" war maßlos untertrieben. Es gab nämlich folgende Aufgabenstellung: fahre auf einer asphaltierten, halbwegs intakten  flachen Strasse einen Kilometer mit mäßiger Geschindigkeit geradeaus. Nun, es gelang auch, allerdings benutzte man etwa 2m der etwa 3m breiten Strasse und der seitliche Neigungswinkel der Räder betrug bis zu 30 Grad. 

Na ja, nach weiteren 20km trennten sich dann unsere Wege.  Mir bescherte Petrus dann noch einen netten Regenguss, hoffe mal, die Tomburger haben's trocken geschafft.

Die Moralpunkte dieser Tour sind nicht hoch genug zu bewerten, leider fehlt die Spalte im WP  .

Gruß
Ploughman


----------



## Handlampe (9. Januar 2005)

Guter Bericht, Dieter....dem ist eigentlich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen



Tja, mir wird diese Tour auch im Gedächtnis bleiben....und nicht unbedingt als gute Errinnerung. Ich glaub, bei so einem Sturm bin ich noch nie Rennrad gefahren. 
Naja, zumindest die Rückfahrt von Hergarten war ja recht amüsant, das Wetter wurde ja auch ein wenig besser...der Sturm blieb zwar, bot aber die Grundlage für die, auf der Geraden, merkwürdig in Schräglage fahrenden Radler vor mir. Hätte ich doch besser mal die Cam mitgenommen.


----------



## Handlampe (9. Januar 2005)

Wie schaut es denn aus mit den Tomburgern.

Freund rpo von den WBTS'lern führt am 23.1. eine Benefiztour in's Hohe Venn zu Gunsten der Flutopfer. Mind. 5 EUR beträgt die "Startgebühr"

Also, ich bin dabei, wollte eh schon immer mal ne Runde im HV drehen.

Zur Anmeldung geht es hier


----------



## blitzfitz (9. Januar 2005)

Also, ich muß mal euren reichen Schatz an Bikingerfahrung bemühen.

Auf meiner Westerwalderkundungstour kam ich durch ein Dorf und ein großer, scharzer Hund lauerte am Wegesrand. Schon schossen mir alle gutgemeinten Ratschläge und Binsenwahrheiten durch den Kopf - "Hunde, die bellen beißen nicht", "Immer ab durch die Mitte" und so weiter.

Nun, denn der Hund bellte nicht und wedelte auch noch mit dem Schwanz. Ich entschloß mich also, langsam zu fahren und den Dingen ihren Lauf zu lassen. Nun, der Hund kam dann auch angetrabt und schnupperte ein wenig. Alles klar, dachte ich, bis er mir dann in die Wade biß!!!   

Mann, habe ich den Köter angebrüllt. Zum Glück hat er bei mir keine bleibenden Schäden hinterlassen. Der Köter selbst muß wohl jetzt zum nächsten Tierheim in psychologische Betreuung.

Also Leute, sprecht zu mir. Wie geht man mit Hunden auf einer MTB Tour um??

Ralf


----------



## Enrgy (9. Januar 2005)

Ich würde mal sagen, nicht zu langsam fahren. Wenn er sich erst in Bewegung setzen muß, um dich zu kriegen, kannste schon entscheidenden Vorsprung haben. Wenn er dir entgegenläuft, muß er erst abbremsen und Fahrt in Gegenrichtung aufnehmen.
Sicher sind Hunde recht schnell und holen dich wohl auch ein, aber dann kannst immernoch ne Vollbremsung hinlegen und das Rad als Schutz zwischen euch halten. Mehr fällt mir jetzt auch nicht ein.


----------



## on any sunday (10. Januar 2005)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Genau.
> 
> Leider  .
> 
> ...



Das klingt ja noch Spaß ohne Ende   Ich habe cleverer Weise die Explorertour in Wuppertal mit Herrn Backloop wegen Sturmwarnung abgesagt und mich in Köln auf die Suche nach dem heiligen Gral bzw. nach einem 1 Zoll AHead Steuersatz gemacht. Außer einem Campa Teil, das mir preislich und mechanisch  nicht zusagte, war mein Bemühen nicht von Erfolg gekrönt. Da aber einer meiner engsten Feinde vor kurzem in Amiland war und sich für seine Colnagosammlung   mit King Steursätzen versorgt hatte, konnte ich für kleines Geld einen König nach Hause führen. Wobei kleines Geld beim King immer noch reichlich groß ist.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Ploughman (10. Januar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Das klingt ja noch Spaß ohne Ende   Ich habe cleverer Weise die Explorertour in Wuppertal mit Herrn Backloop wegen Sturmwarnung abgesagt und mich in Köln auf die Suche nach dem heiligen Gral bzw. nach einem 1 Zoll AHead Steuersatz gemacht. Außer einem Campa Teil, das mir preislich und mechanisch  nicht zusagte, war mein Bemühen nicht von Erfolg gekrönt. Da aber einer meiner engsten Feinde vor kurzem in Amiland war und sich für seine Colnagosammlung   mit King Steursätzen versorgt hatte, konnte ich für kleines Geld einen König nach Hause führen. Wobei kleines Geld beim King immer noch reichlich groß ist.
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Michael


Hatten wir  .

Auf besonderes Interesse stiess zum Beispiel meine empirisch leider noch nicht belegte Erzählung vom Topf voll Goldmünzen am Ende des Regenbogens, unter dem wir dann mit Rückenwind durchsausten - leider ein wenig zu flott, wir hätten nachschauen sollen...  

Ciao
Dieter


----------



## Delgado (10. Januar 2005)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich muß mal euren reichen Schatz an Bikingerfahrung bemühen.
> 
> Auf meiner Westerwalderkundungstour kam ich durch ein Dorf und ein großer, scharzer Hund lauerte am Wegesrand. Schon schossen mir alle gutgemeinten Ratschläge und Binsenwahrheiten durch den Kopf - "Hunde, die bellen beißen nicht", "Immer ab durch die Mitte" und so weiter.
> 
> ...



Mal'n kräftiges "Aus" oder "Nein" brüllen und dabei den Schalldruck so dosieren, dass der Köter aus der Jacke fährt.

Hilft immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. Januar 2005)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Also Leute, sprecht zu mir. Wie geht man mit Hunden auf einer MTB Tour um?? Ralf


Nen Spritzer aus der Trinkflasche direkt in die Nase. Wirkt Wunder   


Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## M.Panzer (10. Januar 2005)

Erst mal allen ein frohes Neues, ich hoffe das ich mich diese Woche mal wieder aufs Bike setzen kann. Mal testen wie ich drauf bin, hab nämlich so langsam keine Lust mehr nur zu laufen. Wenn ich dann wieder einigermaßen fahren kann bin ich wieder bei euch, bis dahin der fast erholte Stunt-beck.


----------



## Handlampe (10. Januar 2005)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Nun, denn der Hund bellte nicht und wedelte auch noch mit dem Schwanz. Ich entschloß mich also, langsam zu fahren und den Dingen ihren Lauf zu lassen. Nun, der Hund kam dann auch angetrabt und schnupperte ein wenig. Alles klar, dachte ich, bis er mir dann in die Wade biß!!!
> 
> Mann, habe ich den Köter angebrüllt. Zum Glück hat er bei mir keine bleibenden Schäden hinterlassen. Der Köter selbst muß wohl jetzt zum nächsten Tierheim in psychologische Betreuung.
> 
> ...



Hi Ralf

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, man sollte zügig vorbeifahren und  wenn der Köter wirklich die Verfolgung aufnimmt,dann einfach mit treten aufhören (man sollte natürlich schnell genug sein) - dann scheint irgendwie der Jagdtrieb nicht mehr so ganz hinzuhauen, weil sich das "Fluchttier" nicht mehr bewegt. Weiß nicht wirklich ob es daran liegt, hat aber bei mir schon 2 mal funktioniert.


----------



## Daywalker74 (10. Januar 2005)

Einfach den Hund erschiessen


----------



## blitzfitz (11. Januar 2005)

*Team Tomburg Goes Alpencross*






Alle Informationen, Beiträge, Fragen, Vorschläge, Nörgeleien und so weiter findet ihr im neuen Thread Team Tomburg Goes Alpencross 

Ciao,
      Ralf


----------



## Handlampe (12. Januar 2005)

Für kommenden Sonntag gibt es mal was ganz besonderes:

Eine Tour in der Dämmerung.....allerdings in der Morgendämmerung.   
Lasst mal hören, ob ihr Intersse daran habt. Wenn allerdings zu Viele sagen, das der Termin doch ein wenig früh ist....dann können wir auch eine ganz normale Runde zu zivilisierterer Zeit drehen.

Ansonsten geht es hier zur Anmeldung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (12. Januar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

das ist doch eine geile Anfangszeit. Da hat dann jeder die Möglichkeit nach dem Mittagessen noch eine Tour zu fahren. So kommen wir im Winterpokal nach vorne   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## on any sunday (12. Januar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Für kommenden Sonntag gibt es mal was ganz besonderes:
> 
> Eine Tour in der Dämmerung.....allerdings in der Morgendämmerung.
> Lasst mal hören, ob ihr Intersse daran habt. Wenn allerdings zu Viele sagen, das der Termin doch ein wenig früh ist....dann können wir auch eine ganz normale Runde zu zivilisierterer Zeit drehen.
> ...



Sachmal, bist du der Uwe, der irgendwann über Anfangszeiten vor 12 Uhr geweint hat? Spätfolgen des Sturzes? Alkoholgenuss schon vor 19.13 Uhr? Weiblicher Zwang? Man weiß es nicht!

Habe schon vor Jahren aufgegeben, um diese Uhrzeit Rad zu fahren!

Ich hätte da einen Alternativvorschlag. Wie wärs den mit der netten Tour ab Satzvey nach Bad Münstereifel so gegen 11 Uhr?


Grübel

Michael


----------



## Backloop (12. Januar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Für kommenden Sonntag gibt es mal was ganz besonderes:
> 
> Eine Tour in der Dämmerung.....allerdings in der Morgendämmerung.
> Lasst mal hören, ob ihr Intersse daran habt. Wenn allerdings zu Viele sagen, das der Termin doch ein wenig früh ist....dann können wir auch eine ganz normale Runde zu zivilisierterer Zeit drehen.
> ...




Nee ne!?
Ich glaub´s wohl nicht...
Hat Karin Dich verlassen oder haste die Miete nich gezahlt. Falls letzteres kein Problem ich leih Dir was. Aber bitte... nicht vor 11


----------



## Vertexto (12. Januar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Für kommenden Sonntag gibt es mal was ganz besonderes:
> 
> Eine Tour in der Dämmerung.....allerdings in der Morgendämmerung.
> Lasst mal hören, ob ihr Intersse daran habt. Wenn allerdings zu Viele sagen, das der Termin doch ein wenig früh ist....dann können wir auch eine ganz normale Runde zu zivilisierterer Zeit drehen.
> ...



Hi Uwe,
find ich super dann brauche ich mich nach der Nachtschicht erst garnicht hinlegen  
Gruß
Gerd


----------



## Kalinka (13. Januar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Sachmal, bist du der Uwe, der irgendwann über Anfangszeiten vor 12 Uhr geweint hat? Spätfolgen des Sturzes? Alkoholgenuss schon vor 19.13 Uhr? *Weiblicher Zwang? * Man weiß es nicht!


*Ich muß doch sehr bitten!!!*  
 
*Karin*


----------



## p_pipowitsch (13. Januar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Für kommenden Sonntag gibt es mal was ganz besonderes:
> 
> Eine Tour in der Dämmerung.....allerdings in der Morgendämmerung.
> Lasst mal hören, ob ihr Intersse daran habt. Wenn allerdings zu Viele sagen, das der Termin doch ein wenig früh ist....dann können wir auch eine ganz normale Runde zu zivilisierterer Zeit drehen.
> ...



So lange du nicht Salma Hayek bist, oder zumindest ähnlich aussiehst, gehe ich mit dir sonntags morgens um 7 Uhr nirgendwo hin. Vielleicht kommt es vor, dass wir um diese Uhrzeit mal zusammen nach Hause gehen, oder bist du jetzt aus diesem Alter komplett raus. Um diese Zeit fahre ich meiner Freundin noch über den A., und so gegen 11 werde ich dann aufs Rad steigen.

Gruß 
Quentin  Tarantinowitsch


----------



## p_pipowitsch (13. Januar 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich muß doch sehr bitten!!!*
> 
> *Karin*



Kurz zu deinem Nick-Bild
Guck mal raus, 14 Grad Celsius, es ist Frühling.


----------



## Ploughman (13. Januar 2005)

p_pipowitsch schrieb:
			
		

> Kurz zu deinem Nick-Bild
> Guck mal raus, 14 Grad Celsius, es ist Frühling.


Markus,

du solltest vielleicht langsam wieder die Hand vom Hintern deiner Freundin nehmen (der linken oder der rechten?) und vor die Tür gehen. Du wirst feststellen, dass ihr wohl was lange in der Falle gelegen habt, denn mittlerweile ist die Temperatur auf sechs Grad gefallen. Stahlharte, herrliche und unbändige Typen wie ich biken natürlich bei so 'nem Wetter, aber als Frühling würde ich's nicht bezeichnen.

Gruß
Ploughman


----------



## Handlampe (13. Januar 2005)

Also, ich lass den Termin trotzdem stehen. Wie schaut es denn mit einem Treffpunkt zwischen Früh- und Spätschicht aus?

Z.b. um 11 Uhr an der Steinbach?

Kollege p-punkt- nörglowitsch könnte dann die zweite Gruppe guiden.

Na, wie schaut es aus?


----------



## Happy_User (14. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

 der Hinweis kommt zwar etwas spät, aber vielleicht hat ja trotzdem jemand Interesse nach vollbrachter MTB oder RR Tour noch einmal kurz in Kerpen vorbei zu schauen und ein paaar Kalorien zu gunsten der Tsunami Opfer zu tanken. 
  Liegt ja für alle Kölner eigentlich direkt auf dem Weg. 
  Beschreibung der Veranstaltung siehe hier:

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lüni (14. Januar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Für kommenden Sonntag gibt es mal was ganz besonderes:
> 
> Eine Tour in der Dämmerung.....allerdings in der Morgendämmerung.
> Lasst mal hören, ob ihr Intersse daran habt. Wenn allerdings zu Viele sagen, das der Termin doch ein wenig früh ist....dann können wir auch eine ganz normale Runde zu zivilisierterer Zeit drehen.
> ...



Hallo Uwe,

ich kann mich immer noch nicht in die Termine unter Last Minute Biking als Mitfahrer eintragen   naja mitfahren würde ich trotzdem gerne.

Ich muß mir nur noch ein Auto für die Anfahrt organisieren, vielleicht kann mich ja jemand mitnehmen.   

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## p_pipowitsch (14. Januar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich lass den Termin trotzdem stehen. Wie schaut es denn mit einem Treffpunkt zwischen Früh- und Spätschicht aus?
> 
> Z.b. um 11 Uhr an der Steinbach?
> 
> ...



Die Tagschicht startet um 11 Uhr (Termin steht)http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=244). Ich denke wir werden aber eher Richtung Ahrtal fahren um ein paar Höhenmeter auf die Uhr zu bekommen. Sollten vielleicht mal telefonieren ob es mit einem Treffpunkt irgendwo klappt.
Gruß Nörglowitsch


----------



## Kalinka (14. Januar 2005)

p_pipowitsch schrieb:
			
		

> Kurz zu deinem Nick-Bild
> Guck mal raus, 14 Grad Celsius, es ist Frühling.


*Äh, mein Profilbild??? * Wer im Schlachthaus sitzt soll ja bekanntlich nicht mit Schweinen werfen.
Aber natürlich habe ich es sofort angepasst. Aber ehrlich...solltest Du nicht von morgens bis abends Dein neues Heim renovieren, statt hier rum zu nörgeln  (kannst Du Deine Freundin mal fragen ob es rum zu nörgeln oder rumzunörgeln heißt) 

*Karin*


----------



## Enrgy (14. Januar 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Äh, mein Profilbild??? [/B] Wer im Schlachthaus sitzt soll ja bekanntlich nicht mit Schweinen werfen.




P.P.´s Bild ist einer der wenigen Lichtblicke hier im Forum in dieser dunklen, kalten, nassen, fiesen Jahreszeit. Jammerschade, daß er nicht mehr postet!


----------



## Handlampe (14. Januar 2005)

Für alle Frühaufsteher.

Der Startort der Runde am Sonntag hat sich ein wenig geändert um Kernmitglied Scotttttie gerecht zu werden. 

_Start ist an der Steinbachtalsperre_. Startzeit 7.30 Uhr

Ich hoffe, ihr wisst, wie man da hin kommt.....wenn nicht.....fragt mich.

Ich denke, das ein Treffen mit den Nachzüglern des TT nicht hinhauen wird, da wir ja zu deren Starttermin dann doch schon ein paar Kilometerchen in den Beinen haben und doch eine anderer Richtung einschlagen. 

P.S.

@Lüni

Vielleicht kann dich Kollege blitzfitz mitnehmen. Er kommt aus Linz und muss quasi bei dir vorbei.
Leider bekomme ich nur 2 Räder inc. Fahrer in mein Auto.....und da mein Bruda ja auch mit will, sind wir leider voll.


----------



## Lüni (14. Januar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Für alle Frühaufsteher.
> 
> Der Startort der Runde am Sonntag hat sich ein wenig geändert um Kernmitglied Scotttttie gerecht zu werden.
> 
> ...



Hi Uwe,

an Kollege Blitzfitz hatte ich auch schon gedacht, der fährt aber nicht über Bonn sondern von Linz aus mit der Fähre übern Rhein und dann gerade durch. Da fällt mir ein fährt die Fähre überhaupt so früh??? Die in Plittersdorf hat ihre erste Tour erst um 8:00 Uhr oder so!

@Herr Blitzfitz: Würde ich vorher mal checken

Wo ist denn der Treffpunkt an der Steinbachtalsperre???

Vielleicht bekomme ich ja doch noch die Nutzung von meinem eigenen Auto genehmigt schaun wir mal.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## XCRacer (14. Januar 2005)

Tach ihr Tomburger!

 Wollte nur höflichst erwähnen, das der Herr rpo35 und meine Wenigstkeit uns für eure Jubel-Tour eingeklickt haben.

 Grüzzze von der WBTS-Front


----------



## rpo35 (15. Januar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Tach ihr Tomburger!
> 
> Wollte nur höflichst erwähnen, das der Herr rpo35 und meine Wenigstkeit uns für eure Jubel-Tour eingeklickt haben.
> 
> Grüzzze von der WBTS-Front



psssssst...die schlafen doch alle schon...


----------



## Handlampe (15. Januar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Tach ihr Tomburger!
> 
> Wollte nur höflichst erwähnen, das der Herr rpo35 und meine Wenigstkeit uns für eure Jubel-Tour eingeklickt haben.



Find ich gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lüni (15. Januar 2005)

Hallo Uwe,

angesichts fehlender Motorisierung muß ich leider für Sonntag wieder absagen     .

Vielleicht das nächste Mal.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Handlampe (16. Januar 2005)

*Sonntag sieben Uhr dreißig .....das Volk schläft.....das ganze Volk.....nein:*

Eine kleine Schar von verwirrten Bikern steht um diese Zeit parat um rund um die Steinbachtalsperre als Wildweckdienst seinen Mann zu stehen.

Merkwürdige Zeitgenossen sind das, wie z.B. der Knacki von nebenan, der gerade von seinem letzten Bruch heim kommt:







...oder der Brauereimitarbeiter, der nicht mehr genau weiß wo vorne und hinten ist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Menschen also, denen man am liebsten nicht in der Dunkelheit begegnen möchte. 
So startete dieses Grüppchen von Gescheiterten im Auftrag des Resozialisierungsplans des Team Tomburgs also schon bei leichter Morgendämmerung von der Steinbachtalsperre um den Gipfel des Michelsberges zu bezwingen. Der erste Trail versteckte sich aber dann doch noch unter ziemlicher Dunkelheit, sodas die Scheinwerfer ihren Zweck erfüllen konnten. 
Der weitere Aufstieg zum Michelsberg verlief dann hauptsächlich auf breiten Waldwegen und aufgrund der besser werdenden Lichtverhältnisse konnten die Lampen dann allmählich abgeschaltet werden.






Der erste Plan, die nun überflüssig gewordenen Lampen samt Akkus ala Tour de France einfach in die Pampas zu schmeißen wurde dann allerdings aus ökologischen und ökonomischen Gründen wieder fallen gelassen. 
So erreichten wir bei aufgehender Sonne den Fuß des Mount Michel.
Nach kurzer Absprache: Sollen wir ein Basiscamp errichten- _ja - nein_, entschloss sich die Gruppe zur direkten Besteigung bzw. Befahrung






Oben wurde die Gruppe dann mit einer herrlichen Morgenstimmung über den Gipfeln der Eifel belohnt:






Vom Mischael seinem Berch ging es dann in langer Abfahrt hinein in das Lierstal, welchem wir dann einige km folgten. 
Frei nach dem Motto, irgendwann geht es auch mal wieder bergauf verliessen wir das Tal dann Richtung Plittersdorf um das kleine Nest nach kurzer Rampe dann auch zu durchfahren. Es folgte die Abfahrt in das Sahrbachtal inc. neuem sehr feinen Trail auf einem Berggrat (hier mal wieder einen herzlichen Dank an meinen Co-Guide Oli)

Im Sahrbachtal ging es dann taleinwärts bis nach Kirchsahr. Hier verabschiedete sich Oli, wegen dringender familiärer Verpflichtungen, von der Gruppe.
Der Rest vom Schützenfest fuhr weiter zur Martinshütte. Es folgte der "Wespentrail" hinüber zum Radioteleskop Effelsberg.





Hier im Bild ist Ralf mit seiner neuen mobilen Satellitenschüssel zu erkennen. Er versichterte uns, das dieses Wunderwerk vor allen Dingen bei seinen zahlreichen Campingurlauben immer wieder zum Einsatz kommt.  

Die Tour endete dann relativ unspektakulär vorbei am Gut Unterdickt auf breiten Wegen im Bad Münstereifeler Wald. 
Abschliessend sollte noch erwähnt werden, das traumhafte Bedingungen geherscht haben. Die Sonne lachte, der Boden war herrlich gefroren, sodas wir "sauber" aus der Sache heraus gekommen sind.

Mir hat es richtig Spass gemacht, mal am frühen Morgen mit netten Mitmenschen und solchen Spitzenverhältnissen eine geschmeidige Runde gedreht zu haben.

Für die Statistik:

Mit dabei waren:

Thomas (daywalker74)
Ralf (blitzfitz)
Gerd (vertexto)
Oli (Scottti)
Uwe (Handlampe)

51 km 1060 hm

Bilder und Höhenprofil gibt es hier


----------



## Handlampe (16. Januar 2005)

Hab gerade einen Anruf der "Spätschicht" TT erhalten. Den Kollegen sind wohl die Ersatzteile ausgegangen. 
Hoffe mal, das _Corinas Teilelieferservice_ funktioniert hat.


----------



## Vertexto (16. Januar 2005)

nabend Team Tomburg,
ich wollte mich noch für die schöne Tour heut Morgen bei euch bedanken,hat viel spaß gemacht ,ich war aber danach ziehmlich müde und hab mich erst mal hingehauen.   
Mit den Bildern hat ja gut funktioniert ,sind super geworden  und wie immer ein klasse Tourbericht von Uwe.
Freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour mit euch.
So ich muß noch was Arbeiten mein Meister verlangt nach mir.
Gruss
Gerd


----------



## blitzfitz (16. Januar 2005)

Herrliche Tour!!     

Muessen wir unbedingt wiederholen - naechstes Jahr. Es war doch recht frueh.   

Ralf


----------



## p_pipowitsch (17. Januar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hab gerade einen Anruf der "Spätschicht" TT erhalten. Den Kollegen sind wohl die Ersatzteile ausgegangen.
> Hoffe mal, das _Corinas Teilelieferservice_ funktioniert hat.



Das Servicemobil war nach 10 min, 2 Stück Kuchen und 2 Latte Macchiato in Altenahr zur Stelle, so dass wir unsere wirklich reizende und intime Tour noch prächtig beenden konnten.
Super Bericht mit netten Bildern, Uwe. Kann ich leider nicht mit, dafür war unsere Tour schöner, länger und sowieso war alles viel besser.

Stationen: Tomburg, Todenfeld, Naturfreu(n)dehaus, Krählingen, Vischltal, Ahrtal, Kesselingertal, Steinerberg, Reimerzhofen, Ahrtalweg Richtung Altenahr, Blechkatze, Servicemobil, Schiessmichtodweg Richtung Karlkaufmannweg, Abfahrt Rheinbacher Wald, Tomburg.
Fakten
- Backloop
- Pipowitsch
- min. 1250hm (Tachoaussetzer)
- min. 68km
- 2 Plattfüße
- ewiges Kettengeknartze vom Wolf aus der Steppe.
- 2 Stürzchen
- keinen Kuchen auf dem Steinerberg
- herrliche Sonne
- knusprige Bodenverhältnisse
Ein Fest würde ich sagen.
Gruß
Pavel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backloop (17. Januar 2005)

Also unser Pavel hat schon wirklich ein verdammt großes Herz!
Angefangen hat unsere Tour mit einem kurzen Abstecher zu seinen hilfsbedürftigen und mittellosen Cousinen (ihr erinnert euch an die Geschichte? siehe Benutzerbild von p.pipowitch). Also zuerst hab ich dann der Brünetten ein wenig geholfen während P. seiner blonden Cousine unter die Arme gegriffen hat. Die arme!!! Hab der blonden dann anschl auch noch was gegeben... Fühlte mich dann aber später auch schon ziemlich ausgenutzt  

Beim Radfahren bewies P dann das er zurecht der "Big Motzki" genannt werden darf. Diese Tour war ein Festival der guten Laune, feine Trails, viel gelacht, gute trailpflege, bomben wetter, alles deutete darauf hin das diese Tour von langer hand geplant war. Auch Kuchen und Latte Macchiato waren ein Genuß  

Allein schon der mobile Teileservice war schon sehr professionell, ganz zu schweigen davon das es Sonntag war. Aber Pavel wäre nicht Pavel wenn hier irgendein Penner im Blaumann die erforderl Schläuche gebracht hätte. Liebe Corinna so nett hab ich noch nie "auf dem Schlauch gestanden"


----------



## Scottti (17. Januar 2005)

Im Sahrbachtal ging es dann taleinwärts bis nach Kirchsahr. Hier verabschiedete sich Oli, wegen dringender familiärer Verpflichtungen, von der Gruppe.


...nun ja, gut das die Kirchahreraner Ihrer Zeit etwa eine halbe Stunde voraus sind und es statt 10.45   , wie auf der Dorfuhr angezeigt, erst 10.20 Uhr    waren. Diesem Umstand verdanke ich es, daß ich daheim nicht mit dem Nudelholz begrüßt wurde. 

Tour war ebenso wie der Bericht einfach Spitze!


----------



## on any sunday (17. Januar 2005)

Backloop schrieb:
			
		

> Also unser Pavel hat schon wirklich ein verdammt großes Herz!
> Angefangen hat unsere Tour mit einem kurzen Abstecher zu seinen hilfsbedürftigen und mittellosen Cousinen (ihr erinnert euch an die Geschichte? siehe Benutzerbild von p.pipowitch). Also zuerst hab ich dann der Brünetten ein wenig geholfen während P. seiner blonden Cousine unter die Arme gegriffen hat. Die arme!!! Hab der blonden dann anschl auch noch was gegeben... Fühlte mich dann aber später auch schon ziemlich ausgenutzt
> 
> Beim Radfahren bewies P dann das er zurecht der "Big Motzki" genannt werden darf. Diese Tour war ein Festival der guten Laune, feine Trails, viel gelacht, gute trailpflege, bomben wetter, alles deutete darauf hin das diese Tour von langer hand geplant war. Auch Kuchen und Latte Macchiato waren ein Genuß
> ...



Warum habe ich bloß den Eindruck, ich hätte was verpasst?    Aber warum schafftst du dir nicht endlich funktionierende Fahrzeuge an, die deine Mitfahrer weder akkustisch noch optisch belästigen?

Fragend

Michael


----------



## M.Panzer (17. Januar 2005)

Also ich freue mich zu sehen das es doch noch Leute gibt die zu vernünftigen Zeiten los fahren. Wäre gerne dabei gewesen war wohl ne super Tour dem geilen Bericht zu Folge. Aber das könnte man ja wiederhohlen im Sommer Abfahrt dann morgens um 0400Uhr. Das wäre doch was, man könnte anschließend bei uns im Garten schön Frühstücken. Na ja bis dahin ist ja noch was. Habe gerade einen Anruf bekommen das mein Bremssattel für das neue Bike endlich da ist, kann also ab morgen wieder auf dem Rad trainieren. Das ich etwas fitter bin am 30. 01. und nicht alle aufhalte. So jetzt gehe ich erst mal wieder eine Stunde laufen bis bald TT, Gruß Stunt-beck.


----------



## Handlampe (17. Januar 2005)

Hab ganz vergessen zu erwähnen, das es auf unserer gestrigen Tour auch wieder einen Award gab:

*Knallhärteste Drecksau des Tages * 


Die ging natürlich an Kollege Vertexto alias Gerd.

Nach der Nachtschicht direkt in's Auto hüpfen und danach noch ein paar nette Kilometer mit dem MTB abspulen:

Hut ab


----------



## Enrgy (17. Januar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Nach der Nachtschicht direkt in's Auto hüpfen und danach noch ein paar nette Kilometer mit dem MTB abspulen:
> 
> Hut ab



Sehe ich anders.
Für meinen Geschmack ist EXTRA am freien Sonntag NOCH früher aufzustehen als in der Woche um einiges härter zu bewerten, als zwar etwas müde, aber immerhin schon wach zum biken zu gehen. Im Sommer kann das ja mal nach nem Clubbesuch wiederholt werden.


----------



## Handlampe (17. Januar 2005)

p_pipowitsch schrieb:
			
		

> Fakten
> - Backloop
> - Pipowitsch
> - min. 1250hm (Tachoaussetzer)
> ...



Na schau mal, die Spätschicht war nur zu zweit unterwegs. Dann war es ja umso ärgerlicher, das der Pannenservice gerufen werden musste.
Ohne Corina hättet ihr beiden Hübschen es doch so schön kuschelig haben können   

Wo war denn eigentlich unser spanischer Entertainer. Er war doch angemeldet...

Ich hoffe auf eine baldige Ausfahrt des geeinten Team Tomburgs. 
Solche "Aussetzter" wie am Sonntag bleiben dann doch eher die Ausnahme. War zwar echt klasse, mal in den Sonnenaufgang zu fahren....aber die Erfahrung hab ich dann jetzt auch...man soll ja nicht übertreiben   

P.S. 

Hatt ja wohl fast jeder mittlerweile mitbekommen, das am Sonntag die große Benefiztour in's Hohe Venn von Kollege Ralph von den WBTS Leuten startet.
Wie schaut es denn mit einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt mit Frau dorthin aus?

Karin würde gerne mitkommen.
Wie schaut es denn mit Verena aus?
Was ist mit Corina + Markus ?


----------



## Ploughman (18. Januar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ganz vergessen zu erwähnen, das es auf unserer gestrigen Tour auch wieder einen Award gab:
> 
> *Knallhärteste Drecksau des Tages *
> 
> ...


Der Gerd ist in der Tat 'ne verdammt harte Sau  !!!

Hoffe, das er im Sommer mal schwächelt  !

 Na ja, er und ich haben halt viele Gemeinsamkeiten, sogr Hunde der gleichen Rasse  .

Zu meinem Sohn würde ich bezüglich eures Trips sagen: "Ihr seid Knallfrösche"  .

Cu on any (falsch: next) Sunday
Dieter


----------



## p_pipowitsch (19. Januar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Na schau mal, die Spätschicht war nur zu zweit unterwegs. Dann war es ja umso ärgerlicher, das der Pannenservice gerufen werden musste.
> Ohne Corina hättet ihr beiden Hübschen es doch so schön kuschelig haben können
> 
> Wo war denn eigentlich unser spanischer Entertainer. Er war doch angemeldet...
> ...



Ich muss meine Haus fertig bekommen, und denke werde mir 2 Stunden Fahrzeit im Auto ersparen. Sitze diese lieber dann mehr im Sattel, auch wenn es durch bekanntes Gelände geht.
PS
Da mich Olli höflich aufgefordert hat meine Winterpokalpunkte mal zu pflegen versuche ich dieses Jahr mal zu rekonstruieren und trage nach. (alles für den Dackel, alles für den Club)
Für die Angaben übernehme ich keine Gewähr, Tendenz setze ich eher niedriger an.
Gruß der 
Pavel


----------



## M.Panzer (20. Januar 2005)

Hallo Tomburger ich habe gestern meine ersten Stunden mit dem Bike im Wald zugebracht.   Es war echt super, nach sooooooooooooooooooo langer Zeit mal wieder eine Ausfahrt zu machen. Leider schmerzte meine Hand doch mehr als ich dachte, ich hoffe das ich in einer Woche so fit bin das ich mit euch fahren kann. Wäre echt traurig wenn es nich ginge, bis bald euer Stunt-beck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (23. Januar 2005)

@ Micha 

Dann hoffe ich mal, das du am Sonntag wieder einigermaßen fit bist. 
Wenn die Schmerzen bei unserer Tour zu heftig werden, dann gibt es nur zwei Möglichkeiten für uns zu tun:

Wir müssen dich Notschlachten....oder wir müssen dich zurücklassen....du weißt ja: OHNE DICH KÖNNTEN WIR ES SCHAFFEN   

Ansonsten freue ich mich schon über 19 Anmeldungen. Muss dann schon überlegen, den ein oder anderen Trail wegzulassen, weil die Tour sonst doch zu heftig würde. Hängt natürlich auch so Einiges vom Wetter ab.
Geplant ist natürlich auch eine kleine Rast auf dem Krausberg wo der Eifelverein eine feine Hütte betreibt.


----------



## Handlampe (23. Januar 2005)

@ Scottti

Dann bin ich mal gespannt, ob sich zu deinem Nightride noch ein paar Verrückte melden. Wird bestimmt ziemlich lustig, gerade auf den netten Trails rund um die Hardburg.


P.S.
Kannst du die Startzeit 1 Stunde nach hinten auf 19 Uhr legen. Dann könnte mein Brüderchen auch mitfahren


----------



## Ploughman (24. Januar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> @ Scottti
> 
> Wird bestimmt ziemlich lustig, gerade auf den netten Trails rund um die Hardburg.
> 
> ...


Wie brombeerig isses denn rund um die Hardburg?? Ich bin diesbezüglich ja ein gebranntes Kind, heißt, sobald ich nachts auf'n Trail gehe, bin ich auch schon platt   - zumindest mein Reifen  .

Wird die Startzeit verschoben?  

Gruß
Diedaa


----------



## Enzo-08152000 (24. Januar 2005)

Hi 
Ist die Tour am 30.01.05 mit der vom 23.01.05 im Roedgen vom Schwierigkeitsgrad gleichzusetzen?????
mfg Marco


----------



## Scottti (24. Januar 2005)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Wie brombeerig isses denn rund um die Hardburg?? Ich bin diesbezüglich ja ein gebranntes Kind, heißt, sobald ich nachts auf'n Trail gehe, bin ich auch schon platt   - zumindest mein Reifen  .
> 
> Wird die Startzeit verschoben?
> 
> ...



*Neue Startzeit: 19.00 Uhr!*

So, jetzt schnell anmelden und den Akku laden!


----------



## Scottti (24. Januar 2005)

Enzo-08152000 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Ist die Tour am 30.01.05 mit der vom 23.01.05 im Roedgen vom Schwierigkeitsgrad gleichzusetzen?????
> mfg Marco



Ohne der Handlampe in's Wort fallen zu wollen und ohne gestern dabei gewesen zu sein, behaupte ich ganz einfach mal nein!

Es wird das übliche Team-Tomburg-Ausscheidungsfahren werden!   

Eckpunkte zu der Tour:
- ermüdende Bodenbedingungen
- Höhenmeter gegen unendlich
- Selektive Trails
- Materialmordender Matsch
- Anstiege die nur aus dem Kohlehydratspeicher zu bewältigen sind...
:kotz: 

Sollte ich Punkte vergessen haben, bitte ich um Ergänzung.


----------



## rpo35 (24. Januar 2005)

Scottti schrieb:
			
		

> ...Es wird das übliche Team-Tomburg-Ausscheidungsfahren werden!
> 
> Eckpunkte zu der Tour:
> - ermüdende Bodenbedingungen
> ...



 Ich habs befürchtet...  ...bergauf fahre ich mit Volker...die Bergabpassagen werde ich dann wohl alleine fahren müssen...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Enrgy (24. Januar 2005)

Scottti schrieb:
			
		

> ...Sollte ich Punkte vergessen haben, bitte ich um Ergänzung...




- ausgerechnet am 30.1. nachmittags geschlossene Versorgungsstationen auf dem Steinerberg...  

- Rückfahrt im Dunkeln ohne Licht....


----------



## Handlampe (24. Januar 2005)

Enzo-08152000 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Ist die Tour am 30.01.05 mit der vom 23.01.05 im Roedgen vom Schwierigkeitsgrad gleichzusetzen?????
> mfg Marco



Hi Marco.

Lass dich von den ganzen Bekloppten nicht verrückt machen. 
Sicherlich wird die Tour anspruchsvoller als die Spendentour von Ralph. 
Von den Höhenmetern wird es etwa doppelt so viel...und sicherlich gibt es auch den ein oder anderen netten Singletrail. 
Man will den Leuten ja auch was bieten, gell.   
Ansonsten können wir das aber sehr flexibel gestalten, da wir doch sehr unterschiedliche Leistungsklassen dabei haben.
Meine Überlegung war vielleicht bei so vielen Bikern einfach 2 Gruppen zu bilden. 
Gemeinsames Ziel wäre dann der Krausberg mit unterschiedlichen Anfahrten, dann gemeinsame Rast und danach wird dann zusammen der Rest der Tour in Angriff genommen.

Wir haben doch genug Tomburger, die sich sehr gut in dem Gebiet auskennen um den zweiten Guide zu machen. 
Mein Favorit des zweiten Guides wäre natürlich unser Nörgelwitsch....mal schauen, ob er sich breitschlagen lässt.

Ansonsten warten wir einfach das Wetter ab. Es soll ja arg kalt werden. Falls sich dann auch noch Schnee hinzugesellt dann sind die meisten Trails eh nicht mehr befahrbar.....dann werden wir also  eine einfachere Variante fahren.

Schaun wir mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p_pipowitsch (25. Januar 2005)

Wir haben doch genug Tomburger, die sich sehr gut in dem Gebiet auskennen um den zweiten Guide zu machen. 
Mein Favorit des zweiten Guides wäre natürlich unser Nörgelwitsch....mal schauen, ob er sich breitschlagen lässt.

Ist ja klar, dass ich eine Gruppe führen soll, wo du mich doch vor einem Jahr schon im Riss gelassen hast. Übrigens würde ich mich dann nur für die lange Variante opfern, wenn ich schon mal auf dem Rad sitze.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (25. Januar 2005)

Scottti schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne der Handlampe in's Wort fallen zu wollen und ohne gestern dabei gewesen zu sein, behaupte ich ganz einfach mal nein!
> 
> Es wird das übliche Team-Tomburg-Ausscheidungsfahren werden!
> 
> ...


@scotti/all
Was soll denn das für ein Ausscheidungsrennen werden: ca. 55 km bei 5 Stunden = 11 km/h Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit ? Fahren wir überhaupt Rad oder Schieben+Tragen wir nur   ?
Bernd


----------



## on any sunday (25. Januar 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> @scotti/all
> Was soll denn das für ein Ausscheidungsrennen werden: ca. 55 km bei 5 Stunden = 11 km/h Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit ? Fahren wir überhaupt Rad oder Schieben+Tragen wir nur   ?
> Bernd



Sag doch bitte Bescheid, falls du demnächst bei einer Tour mit Team Tomburg mitfährst. Ich cancel dann meine Teilnahme und geb deiner Frau Bescheid, von welchem Eifelbaum sie dich abknüpfen kann.


----------



## schneifel (25. Januar 2005)

Hi,
Krausberg hört sich gut an!!!!
und dann den singeltrail nach Dernau runter - wie oft steigt ihr ab ???

gruß eifelbaer


----------



## M.Panzer (25. Januar 2005)

Hört sich ja alles wie immer sehr gut an, vom TT nicht anders zu erwarten. Ich überlege natürlich was ich am Sonntag mitbringe, denke es werden dann wohl die schon öfters besprochenen Nußschleifen.   Die Gruppe in der ich bin wird also nicht verhungern. Bis am Sonntag in freudiger Erwartung   der fast wieder ganze Stunt-beck.


----------



## Handlampe (25. Januar 2005)

p_pipowitsch schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens würde ich mich dann nur für die lange Variante opfern, wenn ich schon mal auf dem Rad sitze.




Dafür hast du doch gar nichts mehr auf dem Röllchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (25. Januar 2005)

eifelbaer schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> Krausberg hört sich gut an!!!!
> und dann den singeltrail nach Dernau runter - wie oft steigt ihr ab ???
> 
> gruß eifelbaer



Bei den letzten beiden Haarnadeln verweigert mein Stahlross immer...ich kann nichts dafür   
Aber bei dieser Runde lassen wir das Teil warscheinlich aus und bleiben auf dem Kamm Richtung Steinerberg.


----------



## schneifel (25. Januar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den letzten beiden Haarnadeln verweigert mein Stahlross immer...ich kann nichts dafür
> Aber bei dieser Runde lassen wir das Teil warscheinlich aus und bleiben auf dem Kamm Richtung Steinerberg.



Da geht's mir genauso!  Ohne 2-3 mal abstützen klappt's nicht.

Hast schon Recht :Am Sonntag sind wir ja doch recht viele und hier liegt noch etwas Schnee (so 5-6 cm ....für den inneren Schweinehund)

gruss eifelbaer


----------



## rpo35 (25. Januar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den letzten beiden Haarnadeln verweigert mein Stahlross immer...ich kann nichts dafür
> Aber bei dieser Runde lassen wir das Teil warscheinlich aus und bleiben auf dem Kamm Richtung Steinerberg.



Nabend,

ich hasse Haarnadeln...  ...bin bei uns am Rursee in einer solchen mal über's Geländer gepurzelt...  
Wäre schön, wenn noch ein bischen Schnee da ist; jetzt liegen übrigens auch in Roetgen ca. 10cm.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## showman (25. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> ich hasse Haarnadeln...  ...bin bei uns am Rursee in einer solchen mal über's Geländer gepurzelt...


 Nabend zusammen,

hier was um Spitzkehren zu üben (wenn ihr grad mal in der Nähe seit)

Gruß Showman


----------



## Ploughman (25. Januar 2005)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Bis am Sonntag in freudiger Erwartung   der fast wieder ganze Stunt-beck.


Schon wieder Nachwuchs   

Respekt Micha, respekt...   oder in freudiger Erwartung des gierigen Verzehrs  ?

Ach ja, halt dich von mir fern, ausser wenn's die Stückchen gibt  !

Ciao
Dieter


----------



## Handlampe (25. Januar 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> hier was um Spitzkehren zu üben (wenn ihr grad mal in der Nähe seit)
> 
> Gruß Showman



Wahnsinnsbilder     

Die sollte sich jeder mal anschauen


----------



## rpo35 (25. Januar 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> hier was um Spitzkehren zu üben (wenn ihr grad mal in der Nähe seit)
> 
> Gruß Showman



nix für kleine Ralphi's...  ...grüß Dich Jürgen...


----------



## showman (25. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> nix für kleine Ralphi's...  ...grüß Dich Jürgen...


 Och komm, des packst du locker. Is voll geil zum fahren. Da träumst du Nachts von. Sach mal, hab ich deinen Bericht von der Benefizveranstaltung übersehen oder gibts den noch nicht?

Grüße ins Rheinland

Showman


----------



## rpo35 (25. Januar 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Och komm, des packst du locker. Is voll geil zum fahren. Da träumst du Nachts von. Sach mal, hab ich deinen Bericht von der Benefizveranstaltung übersehen oder gibts den noch nicht?
> 
> Grüße ins Rheinland
> 
> Showman



Verkaufe deine Bikes und geh zum Optiker...


----------



## talybont (25. Januar 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Sach mal, hab ich deinen Bericht von der Benefizveranstaltung übersehen oder gibts den noch nicht?
> 
> Grüße ins Rheinland
> 
> Showman


Hi Jürgen,

entweder Brille kaufen oder den Konsum von Karrotten steigern. 
 
Hoffentlich sieht man sich mal wieder.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (25. Januar 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Och komm, des packst du locker. Is voll geil zum fahren. Da träumst du Nachts von. Sach mal, hab ich deinen Bericht von der Benefizveranstaltung übersehen oder gibts den noch nicht?
> 
> Grüße ins Rheinland
> 
> Showman



Zuviel ZweitaktabGasGas mindert die Sehfähigkeit.


----------



## M.Panzer (26. Januar 2005)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Schon wieder Nachwuchs
> 
> Respekt Micha, respekt...   oder in freudiger Erwartung des gierigen Verzehrs  ?
> 
> ...


Also Dieter du weißt wieder mal mehr als ich,   die Erwartung gilt natürlich den ganzen Verrückten vom TT. Von dir fern halten, na klar, ich fahre weit weg von dir. Was dachtest du denn, meine Hand ist für Berührungen deiner Art noch nicht wieder in Schuß.


----------



## showman (26. Januar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Zuviel ZweitaktabGasGas mindert die Sehfähigkeit.


Ja aber des is sooooooooo geil. Rängdängdänggggdänggwooooooaaabwoooooaaaaaaaapringginggingpeng  


			
				talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich sieht man sich mal wieder.
> 
> mfg,
> Armin


Ja aber jede Wette. Trainier schon wie $au das ich wenigstens ein bisschen mithalten kann.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Ploughman (26. Januar 2005)

@Olli

muß leider für morgen absagen . Hatte  mir sogar heute mittag noch voller Übermut 'ne Unter-den-Helm-Wintermütze gekauft, die ich dann auch gleich heute abend ausprobiert habe. Nach ca 30 min. dachte ich dann "hm, komisches Licht". Tja, der Schei$$ Sigma hatte sich dann innerhalb von 3 Minuten verabschiedet  . Gott sei Dank ist Vollmond, so habe ich denn doch noch nach Hause gefunden.

Ciao und viel Spass morgen
Dieter


----------



## Scottti (26. Januar 2005)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> @Olli
> 
> muß leider für morgen absagen . Hatte  mir sogar heute mittag noch voller Übermut 'ne Unter-den-Helm-Wintermütze gekauft, die ich dann auch gleich heute abend ausprobiert habe. Nach ca 30 min. dachte ich dann "hm, komisches Licht". Tja, der Schei$$ Sigma hatte sich dann innerhalb von 3 Minuten verabschiedet  . Gott sei Dank ist Vollmond, so habe ich denn doch noch nach Hause gefunden.
> 
> ...



@Dieter

Die Tour ist doch extra auf 19.00 Uhr verschoben, damit Du dir vorher eine neue Lampe kaufen kanst!


----------



## Scottti (26. Januar 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> @scotti/all
> Was soll denn das für ein Ausscheidungsrennen werden: ca. 55 km bei 5 Stunden = 11 km/h Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit ? Fahren wir überhaupt Rad oder Schieben+Tragen wir nur   ?
> Bernd



Zum Verständniss:

5h
- 0,75h Reparatur und Bikeservice
- 0,5h warten auf den letzten am Berg
- 0,25h Route disskutieren
- 0,75h Einkehr
---------------------------------------
*= 2,75h reine Fahrzeit* 
55km / 2,75h = 20 km/h Durchschnitt


----------



## Ploughman (26. Januar 2005)

Scottti schrieb:
			
		

> @Dieter
> 
> Die Tour ist doch extra auf 19.00 Uhr verschoben, damit Du dir vorher eine neue Lampe kaufen kanst!


Weiß zwar, dass es nicht ganz ernst gemeint ist aber trotzdem: Nö, ne Sigma Mirage kaufe ich nicht nochmal, werde den Schrott (Wut!!!!!!!!    ) nicht noch sponsorn, Nightride-Saison ist eh bald vorbei und für die Fahrt auf die Arbeit habe ich noch 'ne andere Funzel. Muß erst in mich gehen  

Verschiebe meine Runde also auf morgen früh

und tschüss

Didda


----------



## rpo35 (26. Januar 2005)

Nabend,

verstehe ich nicht   ...Fahre mit meiner Mirage seit 2 Jahren ohne Probleme; man muß halt immer schön nett zu dem Akku sein...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (27. Januar 2005)

Scottti schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Verständniss:
> 
> 5h
> - 0,75h Reparatur und Bikeservice
> ...



Vielen DanK für die Erläuterung: das hört sich jetzt viel besser an  .

Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (27. Januar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Sag doch bitte Bescheid, falls du demnächst bei einer Tour mit Team Tomburg mitfährst. Ich cancel dann meine Teilnahme und geb deiner Frau Bescheid, von welchem Eifelbaum sie dich abknüpfen kann.



Was soll das werden: "Lästerkurs für Anfänger ?"  . Du bist ja immer noch nicht angemeldet. Besinne (und beschränke) Dich doch auf Deine *wahre* Stärke und fahr am Sonntag mit.
Bernd

P.S: Das gilt auch für Delgado.


----------



## Ploughman (27. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> verstehe ich nicht   ...Fahre mit meiner Mirage seit 2 Jahren ohne Probleme; man muß halt immer schön nett zu dem Akku sein...
> 
> ...


Tja,

bis gestern hatte ich ja auch noch große Stücke auf das Teil gehalten. Mein Kollege meint, vielleicht liegt's ja auch an dem Popeligen Kontaktstecker, vielleicht hatte das Teil beim Laden 'nen Wackelkontakt. Werde ich heute abend wissen, ansonsten muß ich doch basteln und was anständiges in das Gehäuse reinfriemeln.

Jedenfalls, wenn du plötzlich im Dunkeln stehst, denkst'e anders über deine Wundermirage  .

Guß
Dieter


----------



## M.Panzer (28. Januar 2005)

So!! Das wird ja heiter. Bei so vielen Anmeldungen brauche ich ja noch einen Packesel, damit ich die Menge Teilechen überhaupt transportiert bekomme. Hoffentlich ist in der Eifel nicht auch so viel Eis unter dem Schnee wie hier bei uns, dann könnte es eine sehr rutschige Angelegenheit werden am Sonntag.


----------



## Handlampe (28. Januar 2005)

Waow !

Wir werden ja richtig international am Sonntag. 
Kollege Torrez ist wohl von der US Army und hat sich auch schon via PM bei mir gemeldet. Er will wohl auch noch ein paar Jungs mitbringen.
Da kann ich nur sagen: Tiefste Gangart, Männer....und ab auf das Schlachtfeld   

Ich bitte allerdings jemanden für mich den Dolmetscher zu spielen....hab jetzt schon ca. 1 Stunde gebraucht, um ihm auf englisch auf seine PM zu antworten....wo jetzt genau der Treffpunkt ist.   


Damit haben wir ja schon mind. 3 Nationalitäten dabei:

amerikanisch
belgisch
deutsch

...hab ich noch welche vergessen??


P.S. 
Freue mich auch auf einen weiteren Gast von unseren Freunden von der WBTS. Kollege Knax hat wohl noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit gefunden


----------



## Handlampe (28. Januar 2005)

Hier noch ein kleiner Bericht zum Nightride am Donnerstag:

Übrig geblieben sind dann wieder drei Kernmitglieder des Teams: Oli, Thomas und meine Wenigkeit. Gestartet wurde pünktlich eine halbe Stunde zu spät bei Kollege Scottti vor der Haustür in Euskirchen.

Es herrschten wieder 1a Bedingungen. Schon in Euskirchen auf  160müNN gab es ein wenig Schnee. 
Weiter oben wurde es dann zu einem nächtlichen Wintermärchen. Unser höchster Punkt lag bei 450müNN beim  Radioteleskope Stockert in der Nähe von Bamüeif.
Bei Temperaturen um die 0 Grad hat es richtig Laune gemacht teilweise durch den Wald und teilweise über die freie Pläne durch die leichten Schneeverwehungen zu schliddern...nagut....mir hätte es sicherlich noch mehr Spass gemacht, wenn ich zu meiner Lampe noch den passenden Akku dabei gehabt hätte ....wer konnte den ahnen, das so ein Strahler auch Strom braucht .
Die Route ging durch den Billiger Wald nach Satzvey- Truppenübungsplatz- Wildgehege Kommern- Katzley- Weiler am Berg- Eschweiler - Kloster Maria Rast wieder zurück nach Euskirchen. 
Es gab auch wieder eine Premiere für uns: Nachdem sich ein extrem agressiver Schneekristall durch Oli's Reifen gebohrt hatte war also das erste Mal flicken bei Nacht angesagt. Eigentlich hätten wir ihn zurückgelassen....allerdings gab es da ein Problem: 
Spätestens nach 100m Alleinfahrt ohne unseren Guide währen mein Bruder und ich wohl verloren gewesen und wir hätten jämerlich in der Sackeifel erfrieren müssen. 

Hier mal ein Lob an unser HGPS ( Human-Global-Position-System) Oli
Bei diesen Bedingungen (teilweise waren die Wege auf den Feldern durch den Schnee garnicht mehr zu erkennen) absolut zielstrebig und ohne technische Hilfsmittel die Runde zu fahren: Hut ab   
Da kommt auch der kleine Aussetzter bei Eschweiler nicht zum tragen..... da hatte er halt nicht so guten Empfang    

Für die Stats:

Dabei waren:

Scottti (Guide)
Daywalker74
Handlampe

34,8 km 592 hm


----------



## rpo35 (28. Januar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich bitte allerdings jemanden für mich den Dolmetscher zu spielen...



Ich kann an Wochenenden prinzipiell kein Englisch...  ...außerdem bin ich froh wenn ich genug Luft bekomme wenn ich mit euch fahre...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (28. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ...außerdem bin ich froh wenn ich genug Luft bekomme wenn ich mit euch fahre...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



Da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen Ralph, das Tempo bei so einer Gruppe wird eh relativ ruhig sein... es sei denn wir machen wirklich eine zweite Gruppe auf....dann will ich dich aber natürlich bei den Racern sehen


----------



## rpo35 (28. Januar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ...dann will ich dich aber natürlich bei den Racern sehen



 an nem Sonntag...sonst geht's dir gut !?...Schlimm genug, dass ich mitten in der Nacht raus muß...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (28. Januar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bitte allerdings jemanden für mich den Dolmetscher zu spielen....


Hmmm.... kann leider nur Französisch, nur mit dem sprechen haperts  

Auf Englisch kann ich mich nur mit nem Rinderfilet unterhalten   

O.k. , o.k. zum Verständigen reichts   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (28. Januar 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> ...O.k. , o.k. zum Verständigen reichts
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Jörg



Na dann ist doch alles in Butter...  ...Der Jörg macht's uns...


----------



## Bruce Ville (29. Januar 2005)

Tach auch,

ist die Skizze von Handlampe im ersten Beitrag dieses Threads die passende für morgen ?
Biete Mitfahrgelegenheit von Bornheim. 
Grüße, 
der Bruce


----------



## MTB-Kao (29. Januar 2005)

ich wünsche allen viel spaß bei der jubiläumstour, ich kann leider nicht dabei sein und muss mir den wams voller kuchen hauen. mal schauen ob es nach der tour eine streckensperrung für mtbler gibt


----------



## Ploughman (29. Januar 2005)

Bruce Ville schrieb:
			
		

> Tach auch,
> 
> ist die Skizze von Handlampe im ersten Beitrag dieses Threads die passende für morgen ?
> Biete Mitfahrgelegenheit von Bornheim.
> ...


Yep, isse


----------



## Handlampe (29. Januar 2005)

...da hab ich ja glatt noch die vierte Nationalität vergessen:

in unserem _Entertainer_ fliesst doch spanisches Blut.
Tja, die Wettervorhersage für morgen hört sich ja nicht besonders gut an. 
Wärmer werdend....wolkig....unterhalb 500m Regen...  

Nochmal so einen Tag wie heute.....das fänd ich gut....naja, mal abwarten


----------



## rpo35 (29. Januar 2005)

Kann ich garnicht glauben, dass morgen schlechtes Wetter sein könnte...wir werden es sehen. Bei starkem Regen starte ich jedenfalls nicht...


----------



## XCRacer (29. Januar 2005)

Ich habe unsere heutige Tour bei Eis und Schnee sturzfrei überstanden. Allerdings ist es mir nicht gelungen, das Rad unfallfrei in den Keller zu tragen. Fazit: Daumen geprellt! Einhändig fährt's sich so schlecht, deswegen Absage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (29. Januar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings ist es mir nicht gelungen, das Rad unfallfrei in den Keller zu tragen. Fazit: Daumen geprellt! Einhändig fährt's sich so schlecht, deswegen Absage



Das glaub ich jetzt nicht   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (29. Januar 2005)

Ich hasse Kellertreppen im Winter...  ...dasselbe ist mir letztens beim Müll wegbringen auch fast passiert...

Na vielleichts geht's ja schneller weg als Du denkst...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Ploughman (29. Januar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ...da hab ich ja glatt noch die vierte Nationalität vergessen:
> 
> in unserem _Entertainer_ fliesst doch spanisches Blut.
> Tja, die Wettervorhersage für morgen hört sich ja nicht besonders gut an.
> ...


Warum soll's beim zweiten mal besser sein als beim ersten mal...wir sind hier ja beim Biken und nicht in einer Turtel-Romanze  .

Wegen der Amis: Ich arbeite bei 'nem angelsächsisch dominierten Unternehmen, hab' gewisse Sprachkenntnisse  

Überlege mir nur, wo ich mein Ölfläschchen verstaue. Außerdem kann ich an meinem Bike auch durch 'ne Massiv-Fango-Packung keine ernsthaften weiteren Schäden hervorrufen, da stehen ohnehin einige Austausche an...  

Ciao
Diedda


----------



## mikkael (29. Januar 2005)

Sorry Uwe, ich krieg's wieder nicht hin! 

Viel Spaß Euch morgen!

Mikkael


----------



## Handlampe (29. Januar 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry Uwe, ich krieg's wieder nicht hin!



.....wirst es nicht glauben....hab auch garnicht mit dir gerechnet.
Feierabendbiker fahren halt nur zum Feierabend.....und sind am WE dann doch eher unzuverlässig


----------



## rpo35 (29. Januar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> .....wirst es nicht glauben....hab auch garnicht mit dir gerechnet.
> Feierabendbiker fahren halt nur zum Feierabend.....und sind am WE dann doch eher unzuverlässig



Bist ein altes Lästermaul Uwe...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Handlampe (30. Januar 2005)

So, hier noch mal das Wetter aus Alfter für alle Ubriggebliebenen: 
Bedeckt- leichter Schneefall.

....und wenn im Wetterdienst von Niederungen gesprochen wird, dann möchte ich Alfter als Referenzniederung bezeichnen. Also wenn es bei uns schneit....dann liegen überall anders in Deutschland schon 2 m Schnee   

Die Tomburg dürfte also ziemlich verschneit sein


----------



## Ploughman (30. Januar 2005)

Hallo Uwe,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zu der Top Schnee- und Jubeltour  . Ich hoffe mal, Bruce und ich hatten nicht mehr allzuviel verpaßt, als wir uns auf dem Krausberg trennten. Weiß jetzt auch, warum der gehässige und hässliche Nörgelwitsch so heißt. Denn voller Harmonie trafen mein Vorderradreifen und ich an der Tomburg ein - und beide restlos platt   . Achtung, es war das Vorder- und nicht das Hinterrad!!!

Bis zur nächsten Tour
Dieter

P.S: @Hardy
Gib' deinen Statistik-Thread für Guides auf. Es kann nur einen geben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blitzfitz (30. Januar 2005)

Ja, herzlichen Glueckwunsch an Uwe fuer eine gelungene TT Jubilaeumstour.     

Ich glaube, keinem war so richtig bewusst, auf was er sich da einliess. 70km, 1670Hm und das noch im Winter ohne Sonne sind schon nett. Ich war jedenfalls platt und die heisse Dusche war "fast" das Beste am Tag, aber eben nur fast.   

Vielen Dank an die vielen Mitfahrer von fern und nah!

Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (30. Januar 2005)

Mir hat es auch viel Spass gemacht, mit so einer grossen Gruppe unterwegs zu sein.
Ich gebe zu, das die Tour schon ziemlich heftig war, aber man wollte den Weitangereisten ja auch was bieten, gell.
Ausserdem haben ja auch alle super mitgezogen....alles fitte Menschen. 

Bericht mit Bildern folgt wenn dann erst morgen...hab zur Zeit doch arge Probleme mit meinem Internetzugang


----------



## rpo35 (30. Januar 2005)

Nabend Männers,

klasse Leute, wunderschönen Gegend, tolle Trails und knackige Anstiege. Top Tour lieber Uwe...  ...auch wenn ich eigentlich etwas früher Zuhause sein wollte...es hat sich gelohnt.

Für Deinen Bericht; meine Bilder findest Du hier !

Grüsse
Der müde Ralph


----------



## Knax (30. Januar 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen!
ich kann mich nur meinen vorredner anschließen: geile tour!
energiebilanz:
3 X aldi muesliriegel            -   360 kal
3 X gebäck                       -  1500 kal
2 X banane                       -   400 kal
1 X schweinebraten mit reis -  1000 kal
---------------------------------------------
                                          3260 kal!
und ich hab immer noch kohldampf!!!
bis zur nächsten tour
Knax


----------



## Enrgy (30. Januar 2005)

Huaaaah, BIBBER!!!

70km und über 1600Hm bei grad mal 0,5 Grad und dann noch ohne Sonne   - das war wohl die Tomburg-Variante des Idita-Bike-Race...

Mir haben gestern schon die 3h gereicht, die wir bei Sonne draußen waren. Da hätte ich heute definitiv nach der Hälfte abgekackt - gut, daß ich mich frühzeitig von der Vorstellung abgemeldet hab.

Täuscht mich das, oder war es zum Ende der Tour schon fast dunkel? 

Nun denn, es kommen auch wieder wärmere und hellere Tage.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (30. Januar 2005)

Hallo Tomburger,

vielen Dank für die supergeile Tour   Es war einfach klasse. Bin jetzt noch von den geilen Trails begeistert. Die Stimmung war super und alle waren gut drauf. Allein am Startpunkt gabs  schon die ersten Lacher. Auf dem spiegelglatten Parkplatz hatte der ein oder andere doch arge Probleme sein Vierrrad zumstehen zu bekommen   Doch dann ging es ja endlich auf dem Zweirad los und schon waren die Probleme beseitigt. Wo es lang ging?? Keine Ahnung. Schaut doch selber   







Ein ständiges auf und ab mit langen kräftezehrenden Anstiegen aber um so schöneren sehr anspruchsvollen und langen Singletrails bergab. Ja, ja, der Strecke und *GERMAN POWER* mußten auch unsere amerikansichen Freunde nach kurzer Zeit Tribut zollen und kehrten um.  Aber warum war doch nicht schwer oder







So, den Rest schreibt UWE unser Powerguide     Ich muß mich jetzt mich Jack über den heutigen Tag unterhalten und das 500 Gr. Filetsteak verdauen 
Das Profil und die Übersicht in größerer Auflösung hier

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (30. Januar 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Das Profil und die Übersicht in größerer Auflösung hier
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Jörg



Und wo sind Deine Bilder Du Clown ?...Hast beim spielen mit Deiner Hightech vergessen, dass Du auch geknippst hast ?...  
Übrigens sind das ca. knappe 300hm zuviel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (30. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wo sind Deine Bilder Du Clown ?...


Sei du ma ruhig! Weißt wohl nicht, wie man bei deiner Cam den Blitz ausschaltet! Hast ja nur Schneeflocken fotografiert!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (30. Januar 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Täuscht mich das, oder war es zum Ende der Tour schon fast dunkel?


Nööö, war alles im hellen Bereich  Man kann die Strecke doch noch erkennen oder nicht ?  Für ca. 40 km/h auf verschneiter Piste bergab hat die Sicht noch gereicht  Ich sags ja immer. Gut das Schnee weiß ist.






Viel Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (30. Januar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Sei du ma ruhig! Weißt wohl nicht, wie man bei deiner Cam den Blitz ausschaltet! Hast ja nur Schneeflocken fotografiert!



Ruhig sollten besser die sein, die sich diese Tour mit dusseligkeit vermasselt haben...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (30. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens sind das ca. knappe 300hm zuviel...



Ohh nein, nicht schon wieder. Ich gebs auf  
Bilder gibts nicht. Dafür warst Du zuständig. Ich muß mich um mein Mischpult kümmern  

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## XCRacer (30. Januar 2005)

OK! Ich sach nix mehr...


----------



## XCRacer (30. Januar 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Ohh nein, nicht schon wieder. Ich gebs auf


Er meint damit, das man mit seinem Mega-GPS-Dingsda-Höllenteil mit Satelitendirektverknüpfung und Standleitung zur ESA besser die Höhe ermitteln kann, wie du mit deinem Ciclo-Grobberechnungs-inetwa-Kalkulator!


----------



## schneifel (31. Januar 2005)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, herzlichen Glueckwunsch an Uwe fuer eine gelungene TT Jubilaeumstour.
> 
> Ich glaube, keinem war so richtig bewusst, auf was er sich da einliess. 70km, 1670Hm und das noch im Winter ohne Sonne sind schon nett. Ich war jedenfalls platt und die heisse Dusche war "fast" das Beste am Tag,
> 
> Ralf



Dem kann ich nur beipflichten. Echt nette Leute und prima Stimmung !
Da macht so eine " Quälerei " richtig Spaß.
Und die Nußteilchen... einwandfrei*

Man sieht sich sicher noch !!

gruss eifelbaer


----------



## rpo35 (31. Januar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Er meint damit, das man mit seinem Mega-GPS-Dingsda-Höllenteil mit Satelitendirektverknüpfung und Standleitung zur ESA besser die Höhe ermitteln kann, wie du mit deinem Ciclo-Grobberechnungs-inetwa-Kalkulator!



Jaja, der Hightech-Jörg...  ...wie auch immer; meine Beine sagen mir, dass es nur hoch ging. Den Ausgangspunkt muß irgend jemand verlegt haben...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Scottti (31. Januar 2005)

Es sollte das übliche Team-Tomburg-Ausscheidungsfahren werden!

Eckpunkte zu der Tour:
- ermüdende Bodenbedingungen
- Höhenmeter gegen unendlich
- Selektive Trails
- Materialmordender Schnee
- Anstiege die nur aus dem Kohlehydratspeicher zu bewältigen sind
- Rückfahrt im Dunkeln ohne Licht

:kotz: 

Es waren also alle Dinge die wir kranken Köpfe am Wochenende brauchen dabei.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (31. Januar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Mir hat es auch viel Spass gemacht, mit so einer grossen Gruppe unterwegs zu sein.
> Ich gebe zu, das die Tour schon ziemlich heftig war, aber man wollte den Weitangereisten ja auch was bieten, gell.
> Ausserdem haben ja auch alle super mitgezogen....alles fitte Menschen.
> 
> Bericht mit Bildern folgt wenn dann erst morgen...hab zur Zeit doch arge Probleme mit meinem Internetzugang




Im folgenden die anmerkungen "Neulings" (ich fahre erst zehn Jahre MTB) bei Team Tomburg (auch als Lehre für zukünftige Teilnehmer):
1. Die Ankündigungen im LMB sind uberhaupt nicht zu beachten oder wenn, dann nur als ganz grober Anhaltspunkt zu werten:
Dauer der Tour wurde um ca. 50 % überschritten, Höhenmeter um ca. 30 %, Kilometer ca. 20 %. (Ich verstehe jetzt die Bemerkungen von Scotti: "Übliches Ausscheidungsrennen von Team Tomburg"; ich werde in Zukunft davon Abstand nehmen, aus den Angaben auf einen eventuellen Schwierigkeitsgrad des "Rennens" bei Team Tomburg zu schließen.).
Ich plädiere dafür, die Touren zukünftig als "Ausscheidungsrennen" ohne Angaben von Höhenmeter, km oder Dauer auszuschreiben. Hier bietet sich allenfalls der Begriff "variabel" an.
2. Wie enrgy richtig festgestellt hat, wird es gegen 18 Uhr im Januar schon ziemlich dunkel (dies hat insbesondere die Autofahrer gestört, die ca. 20 MTB´ler ohne Licht überholten). Um zwölf Uhr mittags habe ich mich noch darüber gewundert, daß jemand seine Lampe dabei hatte ; ich bin ursprünglich davon ausgegangen, daß wir spätestens gegen 16 Uhr zurück sein; wie gesagt, ich war das erste Mal dabei  .

Alles in allem war es eine super Tour   ; selbst das Wetter war ja (zumindest bis gegen 15 Uhr) noch ganz akzeptabel, da "trocken".

Vielen Dank auch M. Panzer für die Teilchen.  

Wenn ich demnächst eine schnelle, schwere Tour machen will, bin ich bestimmt wieder dabei und freue mich auf die nächste Ausschreibung.

Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (31. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> J... dass es nur hoch ging. Den Ausgangspunkt muß irgend jemand verlegt haben...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph




Wie du sicher weißt, liegt auch das Gebiet der Tomburg im Einzugsgebiet uralter Vulkanaktivitäten (ich sag nur: Siebengebirge).

Nun kommt es eben manchmal vor, daß solche scheinbar erloschenen Vulkane von Zeit zu Zeit sich ihrer ursprünglichen Aufgabe erinnern und sich ein wenig "räkeln" (ähnlich dem Rumdrehen im Bett am Sonntagmorgen, wenn andere schon im Schnee biken).
Somit ist es vollkommen logisch, daß die Tomburg bei Abfahrt auf 150HM liegt, bei Ankunft jedoch plötzlich auf 650Hm!!
Diese Differenz muß man dann aus dem - Zitat Scottti - "Kohlehydratspeicher bewältigen"  
Auch plötzlich ohne Vorwarnung hereinbrechende Dunkelheit ist in dieser Region nichts besonderes. Durch Trails und Landschaft wird der Biker heimtückisch abgelenkt, bis er bei hinter der nächsten Ecke plötzlich auftretendem Lichtmangel erkennt - es sind noch 15km und 600Hm, aber das Tageslicht reicht nur noch für 2km!!
Dann hilft nur noch Gottvertrauen in die eigenen Orientierungskenntnisse oder eben "DAS TEAM"...


----------



## rpo35 (31. Januar 2005)

Mahlzeit,

WP-Eintrag von Ploughman gestern um 17:06 Uhr:
Aktivität: Biken (Team Tomburg Jubel-Tour - *hart*)
Dauer: 276min (4,6h)

Was war denn daran *hart* Dieter   ..., als Du eingetragen hast, hatten wir noch eine gute Stunde mit übelsten Anstiegen inc. Sprintwertungen vor uns...  

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Lästern ist schön...


----------



## Ploughman (31. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit,
> 
> WP-Eintrag von Ploughman gestern um 17:06 Uhr:
> Aktivität: Biken (Team Tomburg Jubel-Tour - *hart*)
> ...


*Vervloekte Belg,

ik heb je sojuist 100 beliefdheidpunkte in de tabel speciaale vijanden ingedragen.
Ook gij word niet jonger *  

Soviel dazu, Herr rpo  . Und ich habe dich noch für einen "netten Burschen" gehalten, jetzt muß ich feststellen, dass du in schon symbiotischer Form in diesen Thread passt  .

Ciao
Dieter

P.S: ach ja, dass mit den Anstiegen liegt wohl daran, dass du die Tomburg bei der Rückkehr auf 650 Meter ü.NN angehoben hast. Nächstes mal den HAC korrekt justieren, dann rollste runter


----------



## rpo35 (31. Januar 2005)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> ...jetzt muß ich feststellen, dass du in schon symbiotischer Form in diesen Thread passt ...



Was das betrifft, bin ich ziemlich anpassungsfähig...  ...

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Dass du "belgisch" kannst, hätte ich nicht gedacht...oder ist das made by babylon ?... ...Achja; was meinen Ciclo betrifft, der ist bis auf 1m da angekommen, wo wir angefangen haben. Das mit den Anstiegen mußt Du falsch verstanden haben...


----------



## Enrgy (31. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ... was meinen Cilco betrifft, der ist bis auf 1m da angekommen, wo wir angefangen haben...




Voll ungenau das Teil, damit kann man ja nun ÜBERHAUPT NICHT fahren! Würde ich sofort einschicken...  

[insidermodus an]
 ...oder am WBTS-Parkplatz liegen lassen   
[insidermodus aus]


----------



## Backloop (31. Januar 2005)

Zu gestern habe ich eigentlich nur folgendes zu sagen:
Egal was euer High-Tech für Höhenangaben abgibt, für mich waren es bei diesen Bedingungen "gefühlte" 2.500 HM und es hat Spaß gemacht (zumindest heute morgen wieder  )


----------



## rpo35 (31. Januar 2005)

Backloop schrieb:
			
		

> ...und es hat Spaß gemacht (zumindest heute morgen wieder  )



Ich hab mir Zwecks behutsamer Entwöhnung 'nen Sattel auf den Bürostuhl gelegt...


----------



## M.Panzer (31. Januar 2005)

Hallo Freunde des Wald- vehikels es war doch echt gut gestern, eben voll normal oder?   Meine Beine waren allerdings der Meinung für die erste Tour nach 3-monatiger Abstinens etwas viel aber eben doch machbar.   Ich sag´s ja der Tag sei gepriesen als dich das TT kennen gelernt habe. Also Uwe auch von mir nochmal herzlichen Glückwunsch von mir für diese geniale Tour. Euer Stunt-beck.


----------



## Handlampe (31. Januar 2005)

....ich brauch ja eigentlich keinen Bericht mehr zu schreiben ....ich lieg ja schon bei den ganzen Kommentaren vor lachen unterm Tisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (31. Januar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ....ich brauch ja eigentlich keinen Bericht mehr zu schreiben ....ich lieg ja schon bei den ganzen Kommentaren vor lachen unterm Tisch



Du wirst doch nicht kneifen ?!...  ...Mach hin !!


----------



## M.Panzer (31. Januar 2005)

Ich muß sagen das lockere auslaufen heute im Regen war doch nach gestern etwas anstrengender als gedacht. Hab mich vor allem gefreut das es erst heute und nicht schon gestern geregnet hatte. Bis dann der Stunt-beck.




P.s. : hab mich gefreut das euch so gut geschmeckt hat gestern.


----------



## Enrgy (31. Januar 2005)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Hab mich vor allem gefreut das es erst heute und nicht schon gestern geregnet hatte...



Das hätte euren Qualen noch das Sahnehäubchen aufgesetzt!! Aber ich glaube, die Tour wird den Teilnehmern auch so lebhaft im Gedächtnis bleiben. Und irgendwann sind die Kälte und Anstrengung vergessen und es bleiben nur die positiven Erlebnisse im Kopf!


----------



## rpo35 (31. Januar 2005)

Nabend,

hab die Bilder ein wenig aufgehellt...auf meinem TFT hier sahen sie eigentlich ok aus, aber auf herkömlichen Monitoren war's schon recht düster...  
Bilder gibt's bei Bedarf natürlich auch in hoher Auflösung per Mail.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (31. Januar 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Und irgendwann sind die Kälte und Anstrengung vergessen und es bleiben nur die positiven Erlebnisse im Kopf!



   Und warum fährst Du dann nicht mit  Wahrscheinlich überwiegen bei Dir die positiven Erlebnisse auf der warmen Couch   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Enrgy (31. Januar 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Und warum fährst Du dann nicht mit  Wahrscheinlich überwiegen bei Dir die positiven Erlebnisse auf der warmen Couch
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Jörg




1. zu früh
2. zu weit
3. zu lang
4. zu kalt 

Ich bin wenigstens so ehrlich und geb es zu, daß solche Marathonetappen nix für mich sind. 
Wie ich schon weiter oben geschrieben hab, hat mir der Samstag trotz Sonne schon gereicht. Und die Tour war nichtmal halb so lang wie eure, ganz zu schweigen von den HM!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (31. Januar 2005)

*So .....hier also das Buch zum Film:*




Filmtitel: 

*Das Schwitzen der Lämmer*







Arbeitstitel:

_Die glorreichen siebzehn .....sechszehn.....fünfzehn....vierzehn....._

Es war also wirklich das übliche Ausscheidungsfahren....was ich garnicht so richtig verstehen kann. Eigentlich hatte die Tour überhaupt keine Schwierigkeiten....man hätte sie eigentlich als Kaffeefahrt mit anschließendem Reumadeckenverkauf auschreiben können.
Hier einige Beweise für die Leichtigkeit der Runde:

Unproblematische Wege:






Flache Auffahrten:






Kinderleichte Downhills






...und am Ende beste Sichtverhältnisse






Ich möchte mich dann auch nochmal bei allen Teilnehmern entschuldigen. Das nächste Mal setzte ich eine solche Tour natürlich mit :

Tempo: langsam
Schwierigkeit: leicht 

in die Fahrgemeinschaft.

Start der Dreharbeiten war um 10.45 Uhr an der Tomburg. 
Eingefunden hatten sich 18  Stars aus Rundfunk und Fernsehen. Dabei sogar
extra aus Mainz eingeflogen: Torrez and friend...unsere zwei amerikanischen Besetzungen des Films.
Leider erwies sich das Drehbuch für die beiden als zu hart, sodas sie nach ca.   1 Stunde gedrehtem Film aussteigen bzw. absteigen mussten. 






Für die anderen ging der Dreh natürlich weiter:
Hier im Bild z.B.: Jörg mit seinem Stuntrad mit Holzunterrohr im Trail hinunter ins Vischeltal






Aus dem Vischeltal ging es dann weiter durch das Ahrtal aufwärts. Von Pützfeld folgte nun die erste lange Steigung hoch Richtung Steiner Berg. Hier schrieb dann der Drehbuchautor (der hier nicht genannt werden möchte) die Story ein wenig um. Statt wie geplant den Steiner Berg direkt anzusteuern kam dann noch die nette Schleife über den Hornberg mit anschliessender Singletrailabfahrt hinzu. Hier mit unserem kommenden Star Max im Bild.





Von Altenburg im Ahrtal ging es dann wieder hoch....eigentlich wieder Ri. Steiner Berg, vorher zweigten wir aber noch auf ein neues Trailstück wieder hinunter zur Ahr ab. 
Es folgte die lange Flussfahrt ...noch an Dernau vorbei um dann wieder einen langen Anstieg zum Krausberg zu meistern. Noch vorher hieß es aber nach heftiger Rampe: *DREHPAUSE* am Alfred-Damm-Turm






Versorgt von unserem Stuntbäcker gab es wieder einmal leckere Teilchen.

Übrigens sollte noch erwähnt werden, das auch für die Sicherheit des Filmteams immer bestens gesorgt war.
Schauen wir uns z.B. nur das nächste Bild an. Was hätte alles passieren können, wenn Jörg in dieser Situation keinen Helm aufgehabt hätte:






Wer nach der Drehpause allerdings gedacht hatte, das Schlimmste währe vorbei, der lag falsch. Es folgte die lange und zähe Querung des Kammes in Richtung.....na....welche Richtung.....Steiner Berg *RICHTIG*.
Hier gab es dann noch einmal ein Downhillleckerli vorbei am Schrock hinunter nach Reimerzhoven.

Hier wurde wieder ein neuer Titel für den Film erkoren:

_Die Brücke von Reimerzhoven:_







Jetzt nahmen die Schauspieler die letzte große Steigung durch die Weinberge hinauf nach Kalenborn in Angriff
Ab Kalenborn folgte dann noch eine Strassenetappe inc. kleiner Sprintwertungen hinüber nach Todenfeld um von dort als gepflegter Nightride  hinunter zur Tomburg zu enden.

Nochmal für die Statistik:

69 km 1700hm 

Dabei waren:

M.Panzer
blitzfitz
Bruce Ville
meg-71
eifelbear
Bernd aus Holz
Backloop
rpo35
spitfire4
Ploughman
torrez (and friend)
Knax
daywalker74
p.pipowitsch
Scottti
knightrider
Handlampe


----------



## Ploughman (31. Januar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ....ich brauch ja eigentlich keinen Bericht mehr zu schreiben ....ich lieg ja schon bei den ganzen Kommentaren vor lachen unterm Tisch


...du bist sogar geradezu moralisch verpflichtet  . Du wirst doch nicht in deiner stärksten Stunde weiche Knie bekommen   .

Schreib's noch einmal, Uwe!!!!!!!!!

Ciao
Plattman

Sorry, sorry, war zu langsam!!!!!!! Gnade


----------



## on any sunday (31. Januar 2005)

Wenn ich das hier alles so lese, bleibt mir nur eine Erklärung.

Ihr seit fast alle sehr kranke Menschen mit einer reichlich eingeschränkten Wahrnehmung.   Bei einer Tour, die selbst im Sommer nicht leicht ist, wird sich durch Schneewehen gekämpft, Singeltrails runtergerutscht, in einer anscheinden Gemeinschaftssauna Teilchen gespalten und sich wie immer im Dunkeln als Ziel für Autofahrer angeboten. Und alle fanden das gut.
Irgendwie echt schade, das ich ausnahmsweise verweigert habe.


----------



## Ploughman (31. Januar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich das hier alles so lese, bleibt mir nur eine Erklärung.
> 
> Ihr seit fast alle sehr kranke Menschen mit einer reichlich eingeschränkten Wahrnehmung.   Bei einer Tour, die selbst im Sommer nicht leicht ist, wird sich durch Schneewehen gekämpft, Singeltrails runtergerutscht, in einer anscheinden Gemeinschaftssauna Teilchen gespalten und sich wie immer im Dunkeln als Ziel für Autofahrer angeboten. Und alle fanden das gut.
> Irgendwie echt schade, das ich ausnahmsweise verweigert habe.


...und du wirst es nicht glauben - ich bin nur einmal ganz leicht geplumst


----------



## on any sunday (31. Januar 2005)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> ...und du wirst es nicht glauben - ich bin nur einmal ganz leicht geplumst



Nö, glaub ich nicht.


----------



## rpo35 (31. Januar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich das hier alles so lese, bleibt mir nur eine Erklärung.
> 
> Ihr seit fast alle sehr kranke Menschen mit einer reichlich eingeschränkten Wahrnehmung.   Bei einer Tour, die selbst im Sommer nicht leicht ist, wird sich durch Schneewehen gekämpft, Singeltrails runtergerutscht, in einer anscheinden Gemeinschaftssauna Teilchen gespalten und sich wie immer im Dunkeln als Ziel für Autofahrer angeboten. Und alle fanden das gut.
> Irgendwie echt schade, das ich ausnahmsweise verweigert habe.



Ich finds einfach nur göttlich...und kugel hier vor lachen durch's Zimmer...  
@Uwe: Das 1. Bild hättest Du Dir verkneifen können...ich öle schön, wenn ich an's 2-Rad denke...  
@Dieter: Schon wieder zu langsam...  

Gut's Nächtle
Ralph


----------



## Handlampe (31. Januar 2005)

......bin noch nicht fertig mit dem Bericht.....muss halt so nach und nach schreiben....weil ich Angst habe das bei mir wieder alles zusammenbricht..


----------



## rpo35 (31. Januar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, glaub ich nicht.



@Mikele...kannst Du ruhig glauben...er ist immer rechtzeitig abgestiegen...


----------



## rpo35 (31. Januar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ......bin noch nicht fertig mit dem Bericht.....muss halt so nach und nach schreiben....weil ich Angst habe das bei mir wieder alles zusammenbricht..



Wenn Du dann, so wie vor ca. 35-40 Jahren...  , "ich bin fertig" rufst...schau ich nochmal rein...


----------



## Knax (31. Januar 2005)

...grandiose bilder! komischerweise bin ich ziemlich häufig drauf... bin halt photogen   
@TT: das mit der tourbeschreibung zahlen wir euch noch heim   
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (31. Januar 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...komischerweise bin ich ziemlich häufig drauf... bin halt photogen   ...



Ja, einmal auf dem Bike und einmal nach dem Kuchen...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (31. Januar 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin wenigstens so ehrlich und geb es zu, daß solche Marathonetappen nix für mich sind.



Hey Volker war doch nicht bös gemeint    

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Handlampe (31. Januar 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> das mit der tourbeschreibung zahlen wir euch noch heim




   




...übrigens is der Bericht nun fertig.


----------



## meg-71 (1. Februar 2005)

Sind denn hier nur Wahrnehmungsgestörte und Leute mit Realitätsverlust  . 
Es war kalt, zwischendurch schneite es, Berge die über den Horizont reichten mit nicht endenden Höhenmetern. Fast jeder lag einmal auf der Nase ( zwei fette Facegrinds waren direkt vor meinem Vorderrad   ) und Alle sind hier nur am jubeln?
Ich frag mich allerdings warum ich es noch einmal machen würde?
Danke TT 

Für die Statistick
82KM
1735HM
T min -1°C
Tavg 1°C


----------



## hardy_aus_k (1. Februar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

die leicht euphorischen Gefühle kommen daher, dass Ihr einfach glücklich seid, überlebt zu haben   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Knax (1. Februar 2005)

meg-71 schrieb:
			
		

> Sind denn hier nur Wahrnehmungsgestörte und Leute mit Realitätsverlust  .
> Fast jeder lag einmal auf der Nase ( zwei fette Facegrinds waren direkt vor meinem Vorderrad   ) und Alle sind hier nur am jubeln?


...obwohl mein rechtes knie was anderes sagt, war es TROTZDEM super!!!
Knax


----------



## p_pipowitsch (1. Februar 2005)

Dann werde ich meinem Namen mal nicht alle Ehre machen, und auch einmal ein paar Worte über die Tour entbehren. Die Tour hat mir exorbitante Entzückung bereitet. Es war mir ein Fest, mit Euch zu fahren. Eine sehr gesellige Gruppe, die mit Sicherheit ihres Gleichen sucht. Leider habe ich zu wenig von dem kolossal köstlichen Gebäck (bedank) zu mir genommen, so dass ich zum Schluss noch auf ein wirklich interessant schmeckendes Produkt aus dem Hause Powerbar zurückgreifen musste (noch mal bedank).

Und wo wir schon mal beim bedanken sind?!
@Pluckmähn: Einsicht ist der erste Schritt., aber nicht die Maßnahme zur (Ver-)Besserung. Denke die Gesamtpunkte beim Winterpokal haben wahrscheinlich ihren Tribut gezollt?


Alaaf und eine superjeilezick wünscht der 
Markus


----------



## Handlampe (1. Februar 2005)

Ich hoffe mal, wir haben jetzt nicht endgültig unseren Ruf versaut.....und keiner will mehr mitfahren, weil er Angst hat die Tour nicht zu überleben.
Wir können auch anders   

Werde demnächst mal ein wenig genauer die Schwierigkeiten und Anforderungen der Touren beschreiben, damit jeder genau weiß, worauf er sich einlässt.

Als nächstes steht auf jeden Fall mal wieder eine Einsteigerrunde an.
Meine Freundin will ja auch mal was von mir haben.


----------



## rpo35 (1. Februar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ...Kinderleichte Downhills



Kinderleichte Downhills...  ...der Darsteller der Szene ca. 10 Sekunden später:





@Uwe: Ich lese nur noch von Entschärfung...  ...wer will denn das    

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruce Ville (1. Februar 2005)

Liebe TT´ler,

auch von mir noch mal herzlichen Dank für den kleinen Ausritt.Wirklich ein erlesenes Grüppchen!
Aber als Ploughman und ich erkennen mußten, dass man schon am Alfred Damm Turm zum Kaffeklatsch pausierte (quasi noch in der Aufwärmphase  )mußten wir handeln und die Gruppe in leistungsorientierte Fahrer und Ausflügler teilen. Ploughman hat mir auf dem Rückweg übrigens verraten, dass er "hinten keine Bremswirkung mehr hat". Ich weiß nicht genau worauf sich das bezog. Aber doch wohl kaum auf die zurückgelassenen TT´ler ???.    
Bei meiner -nur um ca 2 h verspäteten-  Rückkehr hat mir meine Frau (bekanntlich das einzige wovor ich Angst habe - siehe WBTS-Tread) übrigens freundschaftlich-verbindlich   empflohlen meine Sonntage doch familienfreundlicher zu gestalten. Ich hoffe daß ich zur nächsten TT Tour aber wieder raus darf - es war zu schön.  

Gruß, der Bruce

P.S.: Danke noch mal für das Kettenschloss. Brauche noch die Bankverbindung für die 15    
P.P.S.: M.Panzer = Man of the Day wegen saukorrekter Teilchen


----------



## rpo35 (1. Februar 2005)

Bruce Ville schrieb:
			
		

> ...Aber als Ploughman und ich erkennen mußten, dass man schon am Alfred Damm Turm zum Kaffeklatsch pausierte (quasi noch in der Aufwärmphase  )mußten wir handeln und die Gruppe in leistungsorientierte Fahrer und Ausflügler teilen...



Alles klar Bruce...was eine Stunde "schlechter Umgang" bewirken kann; unglaublich, aber es sei Dir verziehen...  
Übrigens: Das Thema "familienfreundlichere Gestaltung...  "...kommt mir bekannt vor; ich war ca. 20:15 zuhause...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (2. Februar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe mal, wir haben jetzt nicht endgültig unseren Ruf versaut.....und keiner will mehr mitfahren, weil er Angst hat die Tour nicht zu überleben.
> Wir können auch anders
> 
> Werde demnächst mal ein wenig genauer die Schwierigkeiten und Anforderungen der Touren beschreiben, damit jeder genau weiß, worauf er sich einlässt.
> ...



Bitte keine Veränderungen - jetzt weiß ja jeder (bis auf Neulinge) worauf er sich bei einer Tour mit Euch einläßt  !
Ich komme auf jeden Fall wieder mit bei so einer Tour; allerdings muß ich nicht 160 km/1,5 Stunden im Auto verbringen, wenn es eine "normale Tour" wird.
Da gibt es hier bei mir in der Nähe jede Menge Angebote...  
Gruß 
Bernd


----------



## Handlampe (3. Februar 2005)

So Mädels

Hab mal die nächste größere Tour reingestellt. Es geht wieder in's Ahrtal- diesmal wird aber direkt im Ahrtal gestartet- damit wir mal alle Trails in eine Tour packen können.   Is noch ein biserl hin, bis zum Termin. Wer sich aber schon eintragen möchte, der kann das hier  tun.


P.S. 

Hätte mal wieder Lust auf einen Nightride. Liegt in der Gegend was an? 
Ansonsten setzt ich unabhängig davon am nächsten Mittwoch mal wieder Einen im 7Gebirge an. Setzte die Startzeit auf 18 Uhr, vielleicht kommen dann ein paar mehr Mondsüchtige.


----------



## M.Panzer (4. Februar 2005)

So, nachdem ich bis heute fast 1700 Berliner gebacken habe,   gelüstet es mich doch sehr morgen die Tour zu fahren.   Bei diesem super Wetter wird es bestimmt klasse.   Ach Uwe ich habe mir die Ausschreibug für die Tour am 20.3. angeschaut. Seit wann fahren wir denn schwierige Touren vom TT. Das würde ja bedeuten, es wird weit aus schlimmer als am Sonntag. Na ob da noch jemand mit will, ich weiß nich ich weiß nich!   Bis morgen Gruß Micha.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (4. Februar 2005)

@Handlampe

Mit der Anfangszeit am Aschermittwoch ist natürlich ein kluger taktischer Zug und bringt mich dann in Erklärungsnot, wenn ich nicht komme   

Dann werde ich mal zusagen und hoffen, dass hier im Job die Welt nur in dem gewohnten Rahmen zusammmebricht und dass das Wetter halbwegs in Ordnung ist.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (4. Februar 2005)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> So, nachdem ich bis heute fast 1700 Berliner gebacken habe,   gelüstet es mich doch...



@M.Panzer
Na besser gebacken als gegessen. 

Für das Frühjahrstürchen habe ich schon einmal eingetragen und Urlaub eingereicht und Schönwetter bestellt. 
Bei Regen kann ich natürlich nicht, weil mein Rad und ich dürfen nicht dreckig werden... 

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## Enrgy (4. Februar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ...Hätte mal wieder Lust auf einen Nightride. Liegt in der Gegend was an?
> Ansonsten setzt ich unabhängig davon am nächsten Mittwoch mal wieder Einen im 7Gebirge an. Setzte die Startzeit auf 18 Uhr, vielleicht kommen dann ein paar mehr Mondsüchtige.



Mann, immer so früh!! Das schaff ich nicht. Wenn ich im 7GB nach der Arbeit fahren will, geht das frühestens um 19.30 Uhr.
Naja, bald wirds wieder länger hell, dann müssen die Nightrides sowieso nach hinten verschoben werden  

Im Sommer werden wir (zippi und ich) sicher mal Freitags einen Midnight-Ride machen, Start so gegen 21 Uhr, Rückkehr erst am nächsten Tag


----------



## blitzfitz (4. Februar 2005)

ENDLICH!!

Team Tomburg hat das Team Wbts im Winterpokal zum ersten Mal hinter sich gelassen.   

Ralf


----------



## rpo35 (4. Februar 2005)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> ENDLICH!!
> 
> Team Tomburg hat das Team Wbts im Winterpokal zum ersten Mal hinter sich gelassen.
> 
> Ralf



Aber nur weil ich nciht mitmache...


----------



## blitzfitz (4. Februar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nur weil ich nciht mitmache...



Hi Ralph,

hast du dich im Emoticon verklickt??    statt   ?? Oder bist du froh, dass du dich nicht plagen musst?  

Naechstes Jahr wird sowieso alles besser. Das Team Tomburg ist dann fertig mit Umziehen, Haus bauen und bei mir liegen dann auch endlich die Fliesen im Keller.
Dann koennen wir uns ja gemeinsam auf die Jagd auf einen Treppchenplatz machen.   

Ralf


----------



## hardy_aus_k (4. Februar 2005)

@Blitzfitz

Nach nicht einmal in der Lage an den Schlaffies vom Feierabendbikerteam vorbeizuziehen und dann von einem Platz auf auf dem Treppchen träumen      

Gehen bei Euch die Harmone durch ?

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## rpo35 (4. Februar 2005)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ralph,
> 
> hast du dich im Emoticon verklickt??    statt   ?? Oder bist du froh, dass du dich nicht plagen musst?
> 
> ...



Hallo (fast) Namensvetter,

ich kann mich auch ohne WP ganz gut quälen...alles eine Frage der Disziplin...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## blitzfitz (4. Februar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Blitzfitz
> 
> Nach nicht einmal in der Lage an den Schlaffies vom Feierabendbikerteam vorbeizuziehen und dann von einem Platz auf auf dem Treppchen träumen
> 
> ...



Du weisst doch. Man muss sich Ziele setzen, sonst wird's nix im Leben.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (4. Februar 2005)

@Blitzfitz

Realistische Ziele !!!

Ich nehme mir doch auch nicht vor, Euch am Steiner Berg davonzufahren   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Happy_User (5. Februar 2005)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> ENDLICH!!
> 
> Team Tomburg hat das Team Wbts im Winterpokal zum ersten Mal hinter sich gelassen.
> 
> Ralf



Moin,

Ich weiß auch nicht was da los ist. 
Ich habe mich da auch schon einmal auf dem Transfermarkt umgesehen , aber Saisonziel Kreisliga hat keiner angegeben. 

Aber wir werden sehen. Am 20igsten ist der Laktattest. Statt Berliner gibt es Squeeze.

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.Panzer (5. Februar 2005)

Hallo Ralf ist doch egal wo sich das TT im WP befindet. Klar ist doch wenn wir eine schöne große Tour machen, das alle die mitfahren, das weinen bekommen.   Erst vor Schmerzen, dann vor Glück es geschaft zu haben.   Ich denke das sagt doch alles!   Nur Stunden auf dem Rad verbringen und dabei immer gerade aus fahren, bringt eben doch nicht den Efeckt beim TT mithalten zu können. Das ist eben so Freunde!!!!!!!!!!! Da müßt ihr euch mit abfinden. Winterpokal hin oder her. 
Oder Markus was sagst du dazu?


----------



## M.Panzer (5. Februar 2005)

Ein kurzer Tourbericht von der heute gefahrenen Tour. Die Mitwirkenden waren Handlampe, Kalinka, Williwipfel, Energy, Blitzfitz und Stunt-beck. Die Tour war als leicht ausgeschrieben, auf Grund der Bodeverhältnisse war sie aber doch etwas schwieriger. Der Schlamm wollte gar nicht mehr aufhören, weshalb wir die ganze Sache verküzt haben. Ich hoffe es hat den verschlammten Damen und Herrn trotzdem gefallen. Ich hoffe die Schelte von euch wird nicht zu groß.Ich denke der richtige Bericht wird von dem Berichterstatter Handlampe verfasst.

P.s. Karin ich hoffe du verzeihst mir noch mal.

Bis bald der Stunt-beck.


----------



## Scottti (5. Februar 2005)




----------



## blitzfitz (5. Februar 2005)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Die Tour war als leicht ausgeschrieben....



Na ja, war wieder mal die fast schon uebliche Team Tomburg Klassifizierung. Angesagte 2 Stunden werden schnell 4 Stunden, dazu gehoert die obligatorische Rueckkehr im Dunkeln und "leicht" heisst natuerlich rutschige Singletrails durch knietiefen Schlamm und bergauf entweder schieben oder kaempfen bis zum Umfallen.

Ein grosses Lob an Karin, die es ganz gut mit den Verrueckten ausgehalten hat.    Vielleicht hat es ja doch ein klein, klein bisschen Spass gemacht?   

Ralf


----------



## rpo35 (5. Februar 2005)

Nabend,

verstehe ich garnicht...bei uns waren heute perfekte Verhältnisse. Bin mit einem konditionell nicht sehr starkem Mitfahrer 60km und 1000hm gefahren. Also tot war er zum Schluß jedenfalls nicht...*g*...guckt ihr hier...direkt neben dem Bericht zum Chaossonntag bei Euch...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Handlampe (5. Februar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> verstehe ich garnicht...bei uns waren heute perfekte Verhältnisse.



Tja Ralph, wir sind doch im Rheintal gefahren. Wenn überall in Deutschland Permafrost angesagt ist, dann gibt es bei uns mind. 1 Meter Neumatsch


----------



## Handlampe (5. Februar 2005)

....oder: *Micha's kleine Schlammkunde*

Als erstes sei betont: Sooo schlecht waren die Bedingungen auf normalen Forstwegen eigentlich garnicht. Nur..... wenn der Tourguide seine  Routenbeschreibung aus der Hompage: www.schoenerreiten.de zieht, kann es schonmal passieren, dass man im Schlamm versinkt.


Also gab es: Pappschlamm, Schleimschlamm, Schmierschlamm, Klebschlamm, Schlamm zum Spritzen, Schlamm zum Kauen, Schlamm zum Lutschen, Schlamm zum Beißen, Schlamm zum Einreiben, knöcheltiefer Schlamm, daumendicker Schlamm, radnabentiefer Schlamm......

Aber erstmal zum Anfang unseres M&S (Matsch&Schlamm) Lehrganges

Zuerst wieder einmal ein lustiges Bilderrätsel:

Entdecke die 5 Fehler im linken Bild:










_Lösung: Auf dem linken Bild haben 5 Personen das falsche Rad_

Als Auflösung sei angemerkt, das sich ein weiteres Mitglied des TT von Euskirchen nach Niederbachem verirrt hatte. Oli zog es dann aber vor mit seinem Klein auf den aspaltierten Strassen weiterzufahren.
So ging es also von unserem Teilchenbeschleuniger Nr. 1 direkt von der Backstube in Niederbachem hinauf Ri. Rodderberg. Die Fahrt führte uns immer wieder mal in und mal aus dem Rheingraben, auf überwiegend schlammigen aber auch landschaftlich schönen Wegen Ri. Remagen. 











Von Unkelbach ging es weiter über den Rheinhöhenweg, wo dann unsere Dame im Feld langsam ein wenig matschig.....äh, ich meine murig wurde. 
So musste die Tour auf allgemeine Zustimmung der verschlammten Teilnehmer und aufgrund der Tatsache, das man den Schlamm im Dunkeln zwar nicht mehr sehen musste, aber er immer noch da war, abgekürzt werden. 
Aber auch die Fahrt über aspaltierte Strassen über die Höhe des Drachenfelser Ländchens hatte seine Reize:

Immer wieder hatte man das Siebengebirge auf der anderen Rheinseite oder aber wie hier die sich versteckende Kugel des Weltraumradars in Berkum in Sicht






.

Belauschen wir nun unsere beiden Kollegen M.Panzer und blitzfitz bei ihrem Gespräch:






"Puh, ganz schön anstrengend, der ganze Schlamm...."
"Ja, ich bin auch  ein wenig kaputt....ausserdem bekomme ich langsam  ein wenig Hunger"
"Du auch....bei mir ist es ganz ähnlich.....jetzt sag mir nur mal, warum ich plötzlich so einen Apetit auf ein Ferrero Rocher habe...."

Ralf verlies uns dann oberhalb von Oedingen um wieder zurück nach Linz zu rollen.

Am Ende der Runde gab es noch einen kleinen Lambadawettkampf, den alle bestanden, Volker allerdings mit den besten Noten in der B-Wertung die Nase vorne hatte.






Der Rest war dann nur noch ausrollen, teils auf kürzeren Trails, teils auf Asphalt wieder zurück nach Niederbachem.

Noch der Spruch des Tages von unserm Guide, gefragt nach der nötigen Fahrradwäsche für unsere verschlammten Boliden: "Ihr könnt bei mir abspritzen" 

...gut...da ja eine Dame anwesend war, folgten wir dieser Aufforderung dann lieber nicht.

Zur Statistik:

23,8 km 605 hm

Mit dabei waren:

M.Panzer (Guide)
Kalinka
williwipfel
blitzfitz
Handlampe

....


----------



## Enrgy (6. Februar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dabei waren:
> 
> M.Panzer (Guide)
> Kalinka
> ...



Und ich, der Lambadakönig!!

Also die Tour gestern war ja garnicht so schlecht. Nur eben die falsche Jahreszeit! Oder vor einer Woche, da wäre alles gefroren gewesen, aber nicht so super Wetter. Also, nochmal das ganze, dann aber im Juli oder August, wenn es mind. 2 wochen vorher nicht geregnet hat.
Komischerweise empfand ich den Schlamm gestern nicht sooo übermäßig schlimm. Die Ho-Tchi-Minh Runde vom 2. Januar ist mir da weitaus schlechter in Erinnerung.
Es war aber schon lustig, wie die immer wieder vom Guide zielsicher aufgesuchten Pamp&Suhl-Wege den Schnitt nahe an den einstelligen Bereichs drückten. Und wenn an eine Wegekreuzung die Frage aufkam: "wolang?", dann war nach kurzer Zeit des Eingewöhnens klar, daß es nur der schlammigste und steilste Weg bergauf sein konnte!  

Dank der "Abspritzorgie" ist mein Rad nun wenigstens mal wieder sauber geworden. Bei dem Kleisterschlamm war das aber auch wirklich nötig, der wäre heute nur noch mit nem Preßlufthammer abgegangen.

Gruß vom "Lambadaking" Volker


----------



## M.Panzer (6. Februar 2005)

Na da bin ich ja nochmal ganz gut weggekommen, bei eurer Bewertung. Aber wer hätte auch ahnen können das es so Schlammig ist.   Außerdem wir waren ja nicht zum Spaß da.     Und Karin von mir auch noch mal ein Lob für das gute durchhalten.   Ich habe noch eine gute Nachricht für dich, und zwar hat meine Herz aller Liebste (also die beste Ehefrau von allen) gesagt das sie mal mit wollte wenn ihr im Sommer eine Frauentour macht. Hört sich doch gut an oder? Übrigens, Freunde der Hof sah heute morgen aus als hätten da die verschlammten Waldarbeiter ihre Bike´s sauber gemacht. Bis die Tage der Stunt-beck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (6. Februar 2005)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Übrigens, Freunde der Hof sah heute morgen aus als hätten da die verschlammten Waldarbeiter ihre Bike´s sauber gemacht...



Kenn ich aus meiner aktiven Moppedzeit. Je nach dem, wo man unterwegs war, gabs mal rote, mal schwarze, brauen oder gelbe Sedimentschichten im Gully...


----------



## M.Panzer (6. Februar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ....oder: *Micha's kleine Schlammkunde*
> 
> Als erstes sei betont: Sooo schlecht waren die Bedingungen auf normalen Forstwegen eigentlich garnicht. Nur..... wenn der Tourguide seine  Routenbeschreibung aus der Hompage: www.schoenerreiten.de zieht, kann es schonmal passieren, dass man im Schlamm versinkt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Enrgy (6. Februar 2005)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Also Uwe die Wege habe ich wenn überhaupt bei www.fkk-reiten.de gefunden...




Goiel!! Sollten wir auch mal machen. Dann aber als Nightride, fällt nicht so auf...  
Und der Punkt "Abspritzen nach der Tour" bekommt vollkommen neue Gesichtspunkte...


----------



## williwipfel (6. Februar 2005)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Handlampe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kalinka (6. Februar 2005)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Und Karin von mir auch noch mal ein Lob für das gute durchhalten.





			
				blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ein grosses Lob an Karin, die es ganz gut mit den Verrueckten ausgehalten hat.  Vielleicht hat es ja doch ein klein, klein bisschen Spass gemacht?


*Nur nicht zu viel Lob...sonst bremse ich Euer Tempo noch öfter!!!*
Hat es Spaß gemacht   Ja, natürlich auch! 
Außerdem habe ich etwas gelernt->> egal welche Farbe und *Konsistens* der Schlamm  hat, frau kann da durchfahren auch wenn die Räder keine Bodenhaftung mehr haben. 
Es war also ein prima Schlammfahrtechnikkurs aus dem Hause Panzer. 
Ich hätte mich aber doch besser beim Anfängerkurs anmelden sollen, dann hätte ich das Klassenziel eventuell erreichen können!


			
				M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich habe noch eine gute Nachricht für dich, und zwar hat meine Herz aller Liebste (also die beste Ehefrau von allen) gesagt das sie mal mit wollte wenn ihr im Sommer eine Frauentour macht. Hört sich doch gut an oder?


Ja, dann sehen wir uns im Sommer bei einer Tour mit Frauen...aber nur wenn es 6 Wochen trocken war!  

Also bis zum Sommer!
*Kari n*


----------



## rpo35 (6. Februar 2005)

williwipfel schrieb:
			
		

> ...aus leicht wird leich*TT* und mittel wird mi*TT*el (schwere Touren gibst ja bei Euch nicht)   ...


hef*TT*ig wäre ganz passend...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.Panzer (6. Februar 2005)

Ach Uwe zu dem Thema nach der Tour abspritzen, meinte meine Schwiegermutter die Frau hätte sich ja umdrehen können.        Das wäre auch eine Alternative gewesen. Karin das ist doch klar sonst werde ich schon wärend der Tour erschlagen. Wenn es so schlammig wird wie gestern.


----------



## on any sunday (6. Februar 2005)

Ihr seid ja widerlich.  Mit euch fahre ich nicht mehr. Dreckige Spiele im Wald und nach der Tour, Links zu nackten Pferden etc.pp.  

in seinem moralischen Grundfesten erschüttert

Michael


----------



## Scottti (6. Februar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr seid ja widerlich.  Mit euch fahre ich nicht mehr.
> 
> Michael



*Kein Problem!*

Wenn Du nicht mehr mit uns fährst, fahren wir eben mit Dir!
Haben uns mal für Deine morgige Tour eingetragen.


----------



## p_pipowitsch (8. Februar 2005)

.....  Nur Stunden auf dem Rad verbringen und dabei immer gerade aus fahren, bringt eben doch nicht den Efeckt beim TT mithalten zu können. Das ist eben so Freunde!!!!!!!!!!! Da müßt ihr euch mit abfinden. Winterpokal hin oder her. 
Oder Markus was sagst du dazu?[/QUOTE]

"emol prinz ze sinn"
Einsatz Nörglowitsch,

jenauh dat is et
Alaaf und Prost


----------



## p_pipowitsch (8. Februar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> So Mädels
> 
> Hab mal die nächste größere Tour reingestellt. Es geht wieder in's Ahrtal- diesmal wird aber direkt im Ahrtal gestartet- damit wir mal alle Trails in eine Tour packen können.   Is noch ein biserl hin, bis zum Termin. Wer sich aber schon eintragen möchte, der kann das hier  tun.





			
				Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Ein klasse Datum,
> da werde ich mich dann in St. Anton auf den Ski vergnügen.
> Aber ich denke ohne mich könnt ihr es nicht schaffen.
> 
> Vergesst nicht den Pluckmän den alten Trailmaster einzupacken.


----------



## Ploughman (8. Februar 2005)

p_pipowitsch schrieb:
			
		

> Handlampe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Handlampe (8. Februar 2005)

........


----------



## Handlampe (8. Februar 2005)

p_pipowitsch schrieb:
			
		

> Ein klasse Datum,
> da werde ich mich dann in St. Anton auf den Ski vergnügen.



Na, dann wünsche ich doch mal viel Spass, wenn du dich bei kuscheligen 18 Grad auf pappigem Kunstschnee tumelst, während rund um die Pisten die Osterglocken blühen


----------



## p_pipowitsch (10. Februar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Na, dann wünsche ich doch mal viel Spass, wenn du dich bei kuscheligen 18 Grad auf pappigem Kunstschnee tumelst, während rund um die Pisten die Osterglocken blühen



Im Gegensatz zu dir kann ich auf jedem Untergrund,. auch Skifahren. Es entzieht sich bestimmt deiner Kenntnis, dass das Skigebiet von St. Anton bis zu 2900m ü.N.N. liegt. Außerdem erwarte ich für die Preise vor Ort  echten Schnee, egal wie und wo dieser herkommt.


----------



## Handlampe (11. Februar 2005)

Sooo, bin jetzt also auch stolzer Besitzer eines dieser satelitengesteuerten Wundergeräte.
Zu mehr als zu einem GEKO 301 hat es aber nicht gereicht.
Zubehör hab ich mir dann heute auch schon besorgt (Fahrradhalter und PC Kabel).
Will mal hoffen, das ich irgendwann mit dem Krempel klar komme....was mich direkt schon wundert ist, das ja mal überhaupt nix an Software dabei ist.
Anleitung gibt es nur in englisch......also ich bin noch weit davon entfernt eine Tour aufzuzeichnen, geschweige denn danach auch auf eine digitale Karte zu übertragen...


....ach apropos Tour, bastel gerade an einer richtig grossen Runde: 
*Drei Täler Fahrt*......und das sind so richtige Täler, die den Namen auch verdienen: 

Ahrtal- Rheintal- Brohltal

Dürfte aber was für einen ganzen Tag werden....sind doch einiges an km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (11. Februar 2005)

@Handlampe

Die Software die Du benötigst ist bei den digitalen Karten dabei. Bei Top50 musst Du nach GPSTrans suchen (ggf. auch bei garmin.de herunterladbar). Bei MagicMap kannst Du auch dem Programm den Transfer durchführen.

Aufzeichen tut das Gerät übrigens von ganze alleine, da brauchst Du nichts zu tun. Du kannst es noch nicht einmal verhindern   

Wenn es Probleme gibt oder Du keine Lust hast lange herumzudoktern, können wir gerne einen Lokatermin machen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## blitzfitz (11. Februar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Sooo, bin jetzt also auch stolzer Besitzer eines dieser satelitengesteuerten Wundergeräte.



Oh, oh. Vorbei ist die Zeit, wo Uwe noch wußte, wo es lang ging.   

Ralf


----------



## rpo35 (11. Februar 2005)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, oh. Vorbei ist die Zeit, wo Uwe noch wußte, wo es lang ging.
> 
> Ralf



 ...ja Uwe, lass Dich nicht von irgendwelchem Hightech Equipment einlullen...


----------



## rpo35 (12. Februar 2005)

Tachchen Tomburger,...  

ist das nicht auch etwas für ein paar von Euch ?
Saarschleifen Marathon; leckere 90km und 2750hm...   
3 verrückte WBTS-ler sind bereits gemeldet...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Enrgy (12. Februar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ...leckere 90km und 2750hm...
> 3 verrückte WBTS-ler sind bereits gemeldet...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph




Ist das ein Staffelrennen, jeder fährt 30km mit 900Hm?


----------



## Handlampe (12. Februar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Tachchen Tomburger,...
> 
> ist das nicht auch etwas für ein paar von Euch ?
> Saarschleifen Marathon; leckere 90km und 2750hm...
> ...



Hört sich interessant an Ralph.....obwohl ich solche Mammutgeschichten auch noch nie gemacht habe. Vor Allem die 2750hm erschrecken mich doch ein wenig.
Werd aber auf jeden Fall mal bei den Jungs rumfragen. 
Ich denke, das sich da mind. noch 2 Verrückte finden: Mein Bruda und Oli.....

Ansonsten hätt ich da noch was Interssantes vom TT zum trainieren:

Drei-Täler-Fahrt


----------



## Backloop (12. Februar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten hätt ich da noch was Interssantes vom TT zum trainieren:
> 
> Drei-Täler-Fahrt



Tach Uwe,
hört sich richtig gut an. Ist hier das übliche TT Ausscheidungsrennen geplant bergauf mit zusammengekniffenen Augen und Messer zwischen den Zähnen?  
Gruß Thomas


----------



## meg-71 (12. Februar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Tachchen Tomburger,...
> 
> ist das nicht auch etwas für ein paar von Euch ?
> Saarschleifen Marathon; leckere 90km und 2750hm...
> ...



Hi für mich wäre der Halbmarathon interessant

mfg Michael


----------



## rpo35 (12. Februar 2005)

meg-71 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi für mich wäre der Halbmarathon interessant
> 
> mfg Michael


Der wäre für mich auch die bessere Wahl...aber da muß ich jetzt durch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (12. Februar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Tachchen Tomburger,...
> 
> ist das nicht auch etwas für ein paar von Euch ?
> Saarschleifen Marathon; leckere 90km und 2750hm...
> ...



Ja, hatte auch schon ernsthaft mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mir das anzutun. Schoen, dass ihr auch mitfahrt. Dann werde ich ja wohl nicht allein die letzten 700 Hm raufschieben muessen.  

Ralf


----------



## Handlampe (13. Februar 2005)

Puh....ich krich die Pimpanellen hier. 
Das ganze WE keinen Meter gefahren bei dem %&%$ Wetter


ENTZUG


----------



## Handlampe (13. Februar 2005)

Backloop schrieb:
			
		

> Tach Uwe,
> hört sich richtig gut an. Ist hier das übliche TT Ausscheidungsrennen geplant bergauf mit zusammengekniffenen Augen und Messer zwischen den Zähnen?
> Gruß Thomas




...was dachtest du denn sonst, Thomas?   
Aber erstmal ganz ruhig. Muss die Tour erstmal abfahren. Wird ne ganz schöne Strecke. Bei so einer grossen Runde erledigt sich das mit dem Ausscheidungsrennen von ganz alleine, wenn keiner mehr die Kraft hat, das Messer zwischen den Zähnen festzuhalten


----------



## Krampe (13. Februar 2005)

Ansonsten hätt ich da noch was Interssantes vom TT zum trainieren:

Drei-Täler-Fahrt[/QUOTE] 

Hallo,
kann ich da mittrainieren? :kotz: 
komme ja auch aus der Gegend..  
Ich hab nicht die Kondition und die Technik aber der Wille ist da..  
Gruß Christof


----------



## Ploughman (13. Februar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Puh....ich krich die Pimpanellen hier.
> Das ganze WE keinen Meter gefahren bei dem %&%$ Wetter
> 
> 
> ENTZUG


Tja,

und bei Sturm und Wind, wo treibt sich der Ploughman rum? Ha, zum Starkwindfahren in der Börde natürlich  . 

Dafür war heute ein wirklich desaströser Tag  . Nachdem sich das Wetter am Nachmittag was beruhigt hatte, bemerkte ich an meinem schwarzen Speedbike so'n komisches Geräusch beim Bremsen, hab doch glatt die 105er runtergebremst. Dann der als schwachsinnig einzustufende Versuch, doch noch eine kleine MTB-Runde zu drehen. Nach 5 Minuten derbe Schläge aus dem Hinterrad - Felge tot. Doch ha!! wer gibt da auf?? Köter geschnappt und 'ne Stunde gejoggt - wenigstens der Hund hat gehalten (meine Beinchen weiß ich noch nicht  ).

Ciao
Didda


----------



## Enrgy (13. Februar 2005)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> ... komisches Geräusch beim Bremsen, hab doch glatt die 105er runtergebremst....
> derbe Schläge aus dem Hinterrad - Felge tot...
> 
> ...wenigstens der Hund hat gehalten




   

Tja, war wohl nicht unbedingt DAS Wetter zum biken heute...

Bin ja gespannt, was uns nächstes Wochenende in der Türkei erwartet. Lange Klamotten und Überschuhe sind auf jeden Fall im Gepäck!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (13. Februar 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, war wohl nicht unbedingt DAS Wetter zum biken heute...


Blödsinn   Burscheid-Hochwassertrails

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## blitzfitz (13. Februar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Puh....ich krich die Pimpanellen hier.
> Das ganze WE keinen Meter gefahren bei dem %&%$ Wetter
> ENTZUG



Ja, genau!!

Uwe, ich glaube am Dienstagabend treffen sich die AMTBs (Anonyme Mountainbiker) in Bonn, um ihre Sucht in den Griff zu bekommen.  Erfolgschancen = Null, aber vielleicht hilft's ja trotzdem. Also, wie waer's??   

Ralf


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (14. Februar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Puh....ich krich die Pimpanellen hier.
> Das ganze WE keinen Meter gefahren bei dem %&%$ Wetter
> 
> 
> ENTZUG


Hallo zusammen,

ich sitze hier in Los Angeles (Dienstreise) und muß aufpassen, daß ich keinen Sonnenbrand bekomme (ca. 17-20 Grad Luttemperatur). Ich hatte schon bedauert, daß ich am Wochenende nicht fahren konnte und hatte schon richtig Heimweh (trotz Pazifik, Palmen u.a.).
So hält sich das Heimweh aber in Grenzen.
Viele Grüße an das Team Tomburg, die Feierabendbiker und insbesondere Michael (on any sunday), Uwe (Handlampe) und Hardy.
Bernd


----------



## Handlampe (14. Februar 2005)

Ups, habe gerade bemerkt, das ich die Drei Täler Fahrt genau auf das WE gelegt habe, wo eh die CTF im Brohltal stattfindet.

Werd sie dann warscheinlich ein wenig nach hinten legen. Das ist eh das erste WE meines Urlaubes....kann also sein, das ich da schon irgendwo im Süden weile.


----------



## Handlampe (14. Februar 2005)

Hier noch was für ganz Kurzentschlossene:

Snownightride um den Nürburgring

Ist ganz kurzfristig schon morgen....wer weiß wie lange es noch weiß ist.


----------



## M.Panzer (14. Februar 2005)

Hallo Uwe ich muß dir recht geben was das WE anbetrifft, obwol ich das ganze WE rund um die Uhr arbeiten mußte. Jetzt kann ich aber nur rufen:

Ich will hier raus !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! mad:


----------



## Enrgy (14. Februar 2005)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will hier raus !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! mad:



Falsch Micha, es heißt: "Ich bin ein Star, holt mich hier raus!"


----------



## Handlampe (14. Februar 2005)

Hab die Drei-Täler-Tour auf den 17.4. geschoben, ich hoffe das gibt für die bisherigen Mitfahrer (Bernd und Ralf) keine Probleme.

Die Tour wird übrigens doch nicht so lang wie ich gedacht habe. Dürften zwischen 60-70km werden.


----------



## Handlampe (14. Februar 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich sitze hier in Los Angeles (Dienstreise) und muß aufpassen, daß ich keinen Sonnenbrand bekomme (ca. 17-20 Grad Luttemperatur).



Ich will auch mal nach L.A. auf Dienstreise......


----------



## Handlampe (14. Februar 2005)

Krampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> kann ich da mittrainieren? :kotz:
> komme ja auch aus der Gegend..
> Ich hab nicht die Kondition und die Technik aber der Wille ist da..
> Gruß Christof



Aber sicher kannst du bei uns mittrainieren. Leute aus Alfter City sind immer willkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (14. Februar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch was für ganz Kurzentschlossene:
> 
> Snownightride um den Nürburgring
> 
> Ist ganz kurzfristig schon morgen....wer weiß wie lange es noch weiß ist.



Wer kommt den auf solche blödsinnigen Ideen? Würde ich nieee machen. 







Ok, ist nicht Nacht und ist schon etwas länger her. Würde glatt  mitmachen, aber auf Sommerreifen wage ich mich nicht in die verschneite Eifel.

Grüsse

Michael

P.S. Ich grüsse euch dann auch aus meiner nächsten Dienstreise nach Californien.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (15. Februar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hab die Drei-Täler-Tour auf den 17.4. geschoben, ich hoffe das gibt für die bisherigen Mitfahrer (Bernd und Ralf) keine Probleme.
> 
> Die Tour wird übrigens doch nicht so lang wie ich gedacht habe. Dürften zwischen *60-70km * werden.



Zeitlich passt das schon: Aber seit wann bietest Du Anfängertouren an ?
Bernd


----------



## Handlampe (15. Februar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, ist nicht Nacht und ist schon etwas länger her. Würde glatt  mitmachen, aber auf Sommerreifen wage ich mich nicht in die verschneite Eifel.
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Michael



Cooles Photo, Micha......vor Allem....cooles Rad    
Hast da nur einen Fehler gemacht: Der Sattel und der Lenker sind falsch herum montiert    ....das zum Thema: aufsteigendes Oberrohr.


P.S. 

Hab den Termin leider abgesagt, weil keiner mitmacht....und alleine auf dem Ring hab ich dann doch keine Lust


----------



## blitzfitz (15. Februar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hab die Drei-Täler-Tour auf den 17.4. geschoben, ich hoffe das gibt für die bisherigen Mitfahrer (Bernd und Ralf) keine Probleme.
> 
> Die Tour wird übrigens doch nicht so lang wie ich gedacht habe. Dürften zwischen 60-70km werden.



Ja, was ist denn das. Du wirst doch wohl nicht schlapp machen.   
17.4. sollte gehen.

Ralf


----------



## Enrgy (15. Februar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will auch mal nach L.A. auf Dienstreise......




Komm zu uns, dann gehts schonmal bis in die Türkei. Und dazu noch zum biken!!  

L.A. - hmmm, Venice Beach, Baywatch....


----------



## M.Panzer (15. Februar 2005)

Hab den Termin leider abgesagt, weil keiner mitmacht....und alleine auf dem Ring hab ich dann doch keine Lust[/QUOTE]
Hallo Uwe wenn ich nicht heute schon um 17 Uhr einen Termin gehbt hätte würde ich dich begleiten. So wie es aussieht soll es aber doch bis zu WE so bleiben. Wie wärs denn wenn wir am Samstag im 7-Geb. in die Nacht rein fahren. Das wäre doch ne Sache. Du wolltest doch eh´ne Nightride dort veranstalten?


----------



## M.Panzer (15. Februar 2005)

meg-71 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi für mich wäre der Halbmarathon interessant
> 
> mfg Michael



Hi Micha ich wäre gerne mit dir den Halbmarathon gefahren, aber leider bin ich am 22. 05. bei einem Straßenrenn an dem ihr alle nicht teilnehmen könnt.   Tja man muß sich eben Entscheiden.   Es ist trotzdem schade.


----------



## Scottti (15. Februar 2005)

Backloop schrieb:
			
		

> Tach Uwe,
> hört sich richtig gut an. Ist hier das übliche TT Ausscheidungsrennen geplant bergauf mit zusammengekniffenen Augen und Messer zwischen den Zähnen?
> Gruß Thomas


Hi Thomas,

hore ich da durch die Blume gesprochen heraus, das es bergab zu human zugeht?   
Danke für den Verbesserungsvorschlag!


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (15. Februar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> P.S. Ich grüsse euch dann auch aus meiner nächsten Dienstreise nach Californien.





			
				handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will auch mal nach L.A. auf Dienstreise......



Es würde Euch hier gar nicht gefallen:
Totaler Stress von morgens bis abends wegen der Arbeit, dazu kommt:

20 Stunden Flug (2 X)
9 Stunden Zeitunterschied mit entsprechendem time lag (ebenfalls 2 x)
Fast den ganzen Tag gutes Wetter
...

und wem das noch nicht reicht:
Ich darf mich hier mit solchen Themen beschäftigen wie Stock Inventory-Bewertung, intercompany accounts abstimmen, u.a.

Ihr seht, in Deutschland ist es viel besser: insbesondere weil Ihr MTB fahren könnt.
Gruß und bis bald
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (15. Februar 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Es würde Euch hier gar nicht gefallen:
> Totaler Stress von morgens bis abends wegen der Arbeit, dazu kommt:
> 
> 20 Stunden Flug (2 X)
> ...



Armes Bernd!

Nee, nee, das klingt mir alles zu finanztechnisch. Aber mit fahren ist bei dem Drisswetter auch nicht viel. Ich hätte da aber eine Bitte  Falls du per Zufall an einem Zeitschriftenkiosk vorbeikommst, könntest du mir ein paar Lecktüren   mitbringen, z.B.





und




und




und





etc.

Make my day  

Michael


----------



## Backloop (16. Februar 2005)

Scottti schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Thomas,
> 
> hore ich da durch die Blume gesprochen heraus, das es bergab zu human zugeht?
> Danke für den Verbesserungsvorschlag!



Sind wir jemals bergab gefahren???
Hierzu ein kleines Anekdötchen: Eine meiner ersten TT Touren rauf auf den Steiner Berg. Oben angekommen frage ich natürlich total naiv. "Und jetzt geht´s links oder rechts runter?" Hm konnte ja nicht wissen das es hinter der Hütte noch weiter hoch ging. Wenigstens waren die Lacher auf eurer Seite.


----------



## M.Panzer (16. Februar 2005)

Also was ist denn mit den Tomburgern los, ich habe mir eben das Team-Ranking angeschaut und gesehen die Wbts ist wieder vorn. Was soll das frage ich euch, los gebt Gas Männer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Handlampe (16. Februar 2005)

So, starte mal den zweiten Versuch des Nighrides auf dem Nürburgring.
Diesmal hab ich ja mit  Oli schonmal einen Mitstreiter, also wird die Tour wohl diesmal steigen.

Termin ist morgen um 1830 in Adenau.

Notfalls könnte ich noch eine Person ab Bonn mit dem Auto tranportieren.

Anmeldung


----------



## M.Panzer (16. Februar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> So, starte mal den zweiten Versuch des Nighrides auf dem Nürburgring.
> Diesmal hab ich ja mit  Oli schonmal einen Mitstreiter, also wird die Tour wohl diesmal steigen.
> 
> Termin ist morgen um 1830 in Adenau.
> ...



Hallo Uwe ich muß mal schauen werde alles in Bewegung setze das ich auch kann. Vor allem brauche ich noch Licht für dieses Vorhaben. Ich hoffe bis morgen Gruß Micha.


----------



## Handlampe (16. Februar 2005)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Uwe ich muß mal schauen werde alles in Bewegung setze das ich auch kann. Vor allem brauche ich noch Licht für dieses Vorhaben. Ich hoffe bis morgen Gruß Micha.



Hi Micha. 

Falls du garnichts an Lampen hast, kannst du meine LED Stirnlampe haben. Hab die Erfahrung gemacht, das sie eigentlich ausreicht....wenn dann noch ein paar Personen mit "normalem" Licht dabei sind, ist es überhaupt kein Problem.

Kannst mich ja nochmal unter der angegebenen Handynummer anrufen. Sonst bin ich morgen nicht mehr zu erreichen, da ich ja direkt nach der Arbeit durchstarte und auf der Arbeit kein I-Net habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (16. Februar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ...wenn dann noch ein paar Personen mit "normalem" Licht dabei sind...


Huhu,

das hast Du perfekt geschrieben...denn..."normale Personen" mit Licht gibt's bei Euch ja nicht...   ...sorry, ich konnt nicht anders...  

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Wir sehen uns und ich werd's wahrscheinlich bereuen...*g*


----------



## Krampe (17. Februar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Aber sicher kannst du bei uns mittrainieren. Leute aus Alfter City sind immer willkommen.



hi,
ist ja super , wir sind übrigens letztes Jahr mal vom 7 Geb. zusammen zurrückgefahren...schwarzes Olmo-Trekking mit eingebautem Bergabversetzschlingeradrenalinkick   
Inzwischen habe ich aufgerüstet und würde halt gern mal mit anderen Leuten fahren..
Wenn ich nicht gerade Erkältet wäre, würde ich N-ring glatt mitfahren  
Vielleicht klappt`s ja beim nächsten mal..
Viel Spaß und Grüße
Christof


----------



## Pepin (17. Februar 2005)

Euch heute viel Spaß am Ring

bin mal auf eure Berichte gespannt


----------



## Handlampe (18. Februar 2005)

*Was für ein Riesenspass*

Wieder mal hatte ich nach der Tour Schmerzen....wieder im Bauchbereich...wieder vom Lachen   
Beide Fahrer dieses einmaligen Nightraces hatten wohl das, was hier auf grossen Lettern zu erkennen ist:








Auch das nächste Foto gibt diesen Slogan sehr nett wieder:









Gestartet wurde in Adenau. Auf der Schleife war dann als erstes zu erkennen, das sie wohl nicht mehr ganz jungfräulich war. Vor uns hatte sich schon zwei-drei Vierräder ein wenig im Schnee vergnügt und ihre Spuren hinterlassen.






Dieser Umstand erwies sich aber als sehr praktisch, waren die Anstiege in diesen Spuren dann doch ein wenig leichter zu bewältigen. Trotzdem blieb auf den Abfahrten genügend Platz zum Tiefschneesliden.

Trotzdem sollte nicht verschwiegen werden: Der Beginn der Tour war hart.
Die Steigung hoch zum Karussell ist zäh.....und im Schnee noch ein wenig zäher. Vor allen Dingen, wenn man ständig hochkonzentriert versucht in der besagten Spur zu bleiben um nicht im tiefen Schnee hängen zu bleiben.

Ich hatte dann auch noch einen technischen Defekt zu melden, der leider auch nicht in der Boxengasse behoben werden konnte:
Ab Temperaturen unter 0 Grad spielt mein Freilauf verrückt bzw. die Sperrklinken versagen ihren Dienst....soll heißen, mal rasteten sie ein oder mal  rastete ich aus, weil die Dinger nicht einrasteten. So kam es immer wieder vor das die Kraftübertragung der gewaltigen Motorleistung nicht auf das Hinterrad zu bekommen war.

Einige kennen vielleicht den Slogan des BIKE-Magazins:
_
Ohne Bike fehlt dir was _

Team Tomburg bringt einen neuen Slogan herraus:

_Ohne Biker fehlt dir was_






Hier im harten Windschattenduell durch das berühmten Karussell zu sehen: Ghostrider Nr. 2567 und Oli J. vom Team Castrol Bilstein Tomburg 

Kurz nach dieser Aufnahme geschah es dann:
Beide Fahrer wurden auf Grund der extrem langsamen Geschwindigkeit zum Kurveninneren gedrängt (Antifliehkraft) und einer der Kontrahenten flog aus.....bzw. in die Kurve.

Hier im Bild ist der Ghostrider nach dem Sturz zu sehen:







Weiter ging die wilde Hatz....z.B. vorbei am:






oder aber über das Hochgeschwindigkeitsstück  (max.: 25 km/h) Döttinger Höhe 


Mein persönliches Highlight war die Fahrt hinunter in die Fuchsröhre:

Vor mir in meinem Scheinwerferkegel: 


Eine Pulverschneewolke.....

oder war es doch Oli J.....

wild über beide Räder schlingernd die Abfahrt im Tiefschnee fahrend??


Ich glaube wir haben zumindest den Rundennegativrekord für Fahrzeuge gebrochen:

Für eine Runde (22,5 km) (510hm) benötigten wir 1:48 h


----------



## on any sunday (18. Februar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> *Was für ein Riesenspass*​
> Wieder mal hatte ich nach der Tour Schmerzen....wieder im Bauchbereich...wieder vom lachen
> Beide Fahrer dieses einmaligen Nightraces hatten wohl das, was hier auf grossen Lettern zu erkennen ist:



Neid


----------



## hardy_aus_k (18. Februar 2005)

@Handlampe, Scotti

Mir ist beim Bericht die Kinnlade heruntergefallen. Einach nur klasse !

Aber eine Frage bleibt: Wie seid Ihr auf den Ring gekommen   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## on any sunday (18. Februar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Handlampe, Scotti
> 
> Mir ist beim Bericht die Kinnlade heruntergefallen. Einach nur klasse !
> 
> ...



Dürfte für Gollum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aka Uwe, dem Herrn des Rings kein Problem sein.    Gibt genügend Schlupflöcher, wenn man sich auskennt. Ich verspüre im Moment heftige Zuckungen der rechten Hand, eine schöne Schneerunde mit der Enduro um den Ring im Schnee, lecker! Mist, noch ein Frustgrund mehr.

Mikele


----------



## M.Panzer (18. Februar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu,
> 
> das hast Du perfekt geschrieben...denn..."normale Personen" mit Licht gibt's bei Euch ja nicht...   ...sorry, ich konnt nicht anders...
> 
> ...


----------



## M.Panzer (18. Februar 2005)

Hey Uwe war ne klasse Tour gestern. Jetzt bin ich noch saurer   das ich nicht mit konnte, aber ich habe auch so heute Morgen verschlafen. Bis die tage Stunt-beck.


----------



## rpo35 (18. Februar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ..._Ohne Biker fehlt dir was_


Nabend Uwe,

logisch, das die WBTSler das wieder toppen können oder ?...  ...ok, es war hell aber wir zählen 3 Ghostrider...  





Hab mich, wie immer, köstlich amüsiert Uwe; Dankeschön...  
Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knax (18. Februar 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen!
wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann liegt Boos doch in der hähe von Adenau, oder    kann mir jemand sagen, ob da auch schnee en masse liegt. fahre nämlich am sonntag den chaka-cup mit... 
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (18. Februar 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle zusammen!
> wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann liegt Boos doch in der hähe von Adenau, oder    kann mir jemand sagen, ob da auch schnee en masse liegt. fahre nämlich am sonntag den chaka-cup mit...
> Knax


Nabend,

na dann will ich mal den Max wecken...  
Wo sind Uwe und Scotti bei der Tour (2-3-4 postings zurück) gestartet ? Rischtisch; in Adenau. Und was zeigen uns die Bilder ?...ziemlich viel Schnee...  
So, und jetzt leg Dich wieder hin Max und tanke Kraft für Sonntag  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Handlampe (18. Februar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> na dann will ich mal den Max wecken...
> Wo sind Uwe und Scotti bei der Tour (2-3-4 postings zurück) gestartet ? Rischtisch; in Adenau. Und was zeigen uns die Bilder ?...ziemlich viel Schnee...



Hi Max

....lass dich mal von dem alten Mann nicht verrückt machen. 
Ist alles noch fahrbar. 
In Adenau selber lag nämlich nicht mehr wirklich viel, da war es keine geschlossene Schneedecke mehr. Nur, als es dann Richtung Hohe Acht ging, da gab es dann doch ein wenig mehr Schnee + Verwehungen 
Darf ja auch.....is auch schliesslich der höchste Berg in der Eifel.

Boos liegt ja von dir aus gesehen doch noch ein Stück hinter dem Nürburgring auf etwa 500 müNN. 
Es dürfte also ein bischen mehr Schnee als in Adenau aber weniger als auf der Hohen Acht liegen.

Laut Wettervorhersage könnte am WE allerdings noch was dazu kommen.

Wünsch dir viel Erfolg beim Rennen


----------



## Handlampe (18. Februar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend Uwe,
> 
> logisch, das die WBTSler das wieder toppen können oder ?...  ...ok, es war hell aber wir zählen 3 Ghostrider...




Angeber


----------



## rpo35 (18. Februar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Max
> 
> ....lass dich mal von dem alten Mann nicht verrückt machen...


Ey...pas op...  ...Fahrbar im Sinne der Tomburger...  
Zu dem Angeberfoto: Als ich eure Bilder sah, hab ich mich sofort wieder an die Tour mit René und Jörg erinnert. Wenn wir kurz vor Schluß nicht noch 'ne Riegelpause eingelegt hätten (natürlich wegen Jörg...  ), wären wir von einem wirklich dicken Ast erschlagen worden  
Nochmals vielen Dank an Jörg...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Pepin (18. Februar 2005)

klasse bilder da scheint spaß gemacht zu haben.


----------



## Handlampe (18. Februar 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> klasse bilder da scheint spaß gemacht zu haben.




Das kannst du laut sagen....


----------



## Handlampe (18. Februar 2005)

Sooo, die nächste TT Tour in etwas weiterer Zukunft (Mitte Mai) ist in Planung.

Da ich in der Gegend auch schon ein paar mal unterwegs war....und es da wirklich viele nette Single Trails gibt, geht es diesmal nach Nideggen.

Das Gebiet find ich auch nicht schlecht um mal alle Leute wie z.B. WBTSler, Omeracher, Tomburger usw. zusammenzubringen. 
Hab den Termin bewusst auf Samstag und auf 9 Uhr gelegt, damit wir auf den Trails freie Bahn haben.

Anmeldung


----------



## JürgenK (18. Februar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Sooo, die nächste TT Tour in etwas weiterer Zukunft (Mitte Mai) ist in Planung.
> 
> .......nach Nideggen.
> 
> ...




Meinst du Wolfgang Nideggen   und heißt es dann nicht "zu".  

....und vor allem Danke, daß du uns auch eingeladen hast  , na ja manchmal will man eben unter sich sein  

Na dann man viel Spaß

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (18. Februar 2005)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du Wolfgang Nideggen   und heißt es dann nicht "zu".
> 
> ....und vor allem Danke, daß du uns auch eingeladen hast  , na ja manchmal will man eben unter sich sein
> 
> ...



 doch


----------



## on any sunday (18. Februar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Sooo, die nächste TT Tour in etwas weiterer Zukunft (Mitte Mai) ist in Planung.
> 
> Da ich in der Gegend auch schon ein paar mal unterwegs war....und es da wirklich viele nette Single Trails gibt, geht es diesmal nach Nideggen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Uwe,

(Spaßverderber modus an)
ich bin in der Beziehung ja auch relativ schmerzfrei, man sollte aber trotzdem erwähnen, das im Naturschutzgebiet um Nideggen das Geländeradeln auf schmalen Wegen explizit verboten ist,






und im sehr unwahrscheinlichen Fall Geld kosten kann. Freunde von mir durften dort schon wegen illegalem Klettern Strafe bezahlen.(Spaßverderbermodus aus) 
Es soll aber Leute geben, die da während der Woche fahren und noch nie Probleme hatten.  Es ist dort auch sehr verlockend.






Gut Nächtle

Michael


----------



## JürgenK (18. Februar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> doch




sag ich doch!  

Jürgen


----------



## rpo35 (19. Februar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Uwe,
> 
> (Spaßverderber modus an)
> ich bin in der Beziehung ja auch relativ schmerzfrei, man sollte aber trotzdem erwähnen, das im Naturschutzgebiet um Nideggen das Geländeradeln auf schmalen Wegen explizit verboten ist und im sehr unwahrscheinlichen Fall Geld kosten kann. Freunde von mir durften dort schon wegen illegalem Klettern Strafe bezahlen.(Spaßverderbermodus aus)
> ...


Moin,

ich muß dem guten Mikele hier fürchterlich recht geben...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Scottti (19. Februar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verspüre im Moment heftige Zuckungen der rechten Hand, eine schöne Schneerunde mit der Enduro um den Ring im Schnee, lecker! Mist, noch ein Frustgrund mehr.
> 
> Mikele



@Mikele

Nicht das ich etwas gegen Deinen Frust tun möchte, nein, der ist schon berechtigt, aber mit der Enduro währe es bestimmt kein Spaß geworden. 
Uwe und ich haben uns in Summe 4x vom Rad geschmissen. 
Unter der weißen, prachtvoll anmutenden Pulverschneefassade hat sich nämlich all zu oft gemeines Glatteis versteckt. Dieses in Kombination mit Spurrillen und schräg abfallenden Kerbs (die man ebenfalls nicht sah) machten die Ganze Sache zu einem wahren Rodeoritt. Da sind mir 12kg MTB doch wesentlich lieber als 120kg Enduro. 
 

Gruß


----------



## Handlampe (19. Februar 2005)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> ....und vor allem Danke, daß du uns auch eingeladen hast  , na ja manchmal will man eben unter sich sein




Na, jetzt hör aber auf zu weinen, Jürgen.

Ihr seit ja eh fast  nie bei den Touren dabei....und wenn ihr dann doch mal angemeldet seit...... ich will das jetzt nicht weiter ausführen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (19. Februar 2005)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> ....und vor allem Danke, daß du uns auch eingeladen hast  , na ja manchmal will man eben unter sich sein


Er hat geschrieben: wie z.B. WBTSler, Omberacher, Tomburger usw. zusammenzubringen. Soll er jetzt alle Fahrgemseichschaften aufzählen   
Also nicht jammern, einfach anmelden und MITFAHREN   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## M.Panzer (19. Februar 2005)

Na das ist ja ärgerlich. Jetzt hast du schon mal ne Tour auf samstag gelegt und ich kann nicht. Da ich an dem Samstag nach kassel zur DM fahre die ich am 22. Mai mit bestreiten werde Gruß Micha.


----------



## Knax (19. Februar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> na dann will ich mal den Max wecken...
> Wo sind Uwe und Scotti bei der Tour (2-3-4 postings zurück) gestartet ? Rischtisch; in Adenau. Und was zeigen uns die Bilder ?...ziemlich viel Schnee...
> ...


...kannst ja gerne mitfahren bei Moni. musst dich halt nur noch flott bei "senioren" anmelden     *die jugend von heute*
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (19. Februar 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...kannst ja gerne mitfahren bei Moni. musst dich halt nur noch flott bei "senioren" anmelden     *die jugend von heute*
> Knax


Das ich "Senior" bin ist nichts neues, aber das Du nicht weißt wie Schnee aussieht ist bedenklich...und warum soll ich bei Moni mitfahren...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Nochmal viel Erfolg morgen...oder wird vielleicht doch gecancelt ?


----------



## Knax (19. Februar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ich "Senior" bin ist nichts neues, aber das Du nicht weißt wie Schnee aussieht ist bedenklich...und warum soll ich bei Moni mitfahren...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...gecancelt wird hier mal gar nichts! die startgebühr ist entrichtet und ich fahr mit - basta   
re: schnee: weiß ich, wo Boos liegt?!
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (19. Februar 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ......weiß ich, wo Boos liegt?!
> Knax


Ich werd bekloppt...kannst Du mir mal sagen wie du starten willst wenn Du nicht weißt wo ?...  
So...und jetzt sollten wir die lieben Tomburger nicht weiter damit nerven...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## M.Panzer (20. Februar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werd bekloppt...kannst Du mir mal sagen wie du starten willst wenn Du nicht weißt wo ?...
> So...und jetzt sollten wir die lieben Tomburger nicht weiter damit nerven...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


 
Wol war, wol war Selbsterkentnis ist der erste Weg zur Besserung.


----------



## Handlampe (20. Februar 2005)

Ich war gestern mit Oli im Ahrtal bzw. Ringener Wald auf Explorertour.
Das war kein Spass. Leider liegt die Region ein wenig zu tief, sodas sich der Schnee in herrliche Pampe verwandelt hatte. 
Ich hab Oli auch genötigt hier zu fahren, weil ich unbedingt mal meinen GEKO ausprobieren wollte. 
Naja....der Erfolg war mässig.
Eins hab ich zumindest schonmal gelernt. Zur Tourplanung werd ich wohl nicht mehr die digitalen Magicmaps Karten zur Hilfe nehmen. Die Wege, die dort eingezeichnet sind verdienen diesen Namen wirklich nicht....teilweise waren sie noch nicht einmal vorhanden... Also ohne Hilfe der Eifelvereinkarten mach ich da nix mehr. Hier sind zumindest markierte Wanderwege eingezeichnet...da kann man sich dann auch meistens drauf verlassen, das diese fahrbar sind.

Es war nicht sehr lustig irgendwelche Möchtegernwege mit blockiertem Hinterrad (durch die Schneepampe) hinaufzuschieben


----------



## Happy_User (20. Februar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war gestern mit Oli im Ahrtal bzw. Ringener Wald auf Explorertour.
> Das war kein Spass. Leider liegt die Region ein wenig zu tief, sodas sich der Schnee in herrliche Pampe verwandelt hatte.
> Ich hab Oli auch genötigt hier zu fahren, weil ich unbedingt mal meinen GEKO ausprobieren wollte.
> Naja....der Erfolg war mässig.
> ...



Hallo Handlampe,

ich gebe jetzt doch einmal meinen Senf zum Planen mit GPS. Obwohl es Leute gibt, die das viel besser können als ich.  Darum nur einmal das wie ich es mache.
Ich plane immer mit Magicmaps und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Auch bei mir war der Anfang schwer. Leider können die vom Kartenmaterial nicht aktueller sein, als das was die bekommen. Darum gibt es Wege, die es tatsächlich nicht mehr gibt. Ist aber auch bei Papierkarten so. Da steht immer in der Legende, von wann das Kartenmaterial stammt. Das auf so einer Karte jetzt der geile Megatrail nicht steht ist ja auch klar. Darum plane ich darauf immer grob meine Tour. Wenn es dann Wege gibt, die ich besser finde, als das, was ich geplant habe, fahre ich diese. Um dann immer wieder die geplante Route und somit auch mein zu Hause zu finden, orientiere ich mich wieder am GPS. Meine Position weicht ja jetzt von der geplanten Route ab und so muss ich dann halt Wege fahren, bis ich wieder auf der Route bin.
Auch sind diese Features wie Track back sehr wichtig. Die können mehr als eine Papierkarte. Setze Dir z.B einmal eine Wegpunkt einer dir bekannten Wasserstelle. Irgendwann bist Du wieder in der Region und dir geht das Wasser aus. Wo war noch die Wasserstelle???? Track Back zu dem Wegpunkt und Du hast Wasser und fährst danach easy wieder auf Deine Route zurück.

Spiel damit einfach einwenig herum. Ich habe auch mehrere Ausfahrten gemacht, bis ich den für mich gangbaren Weg gefunden habe. 

Heute, will ich nicht mehr ohne.  Alleine der Punkt, vorher in der Planung zu sehen, wo ich mir gerade eine Megasteigung in den Weg geplant habe. 

Grüße

Holger


----------



## Schildbürger (20. Februar 2005)

Hallo Uwe,

auch ich plane meine Runden mit Magic Maps und mir ist es auch oft passiert,
das es den Weg nicht (mehr) gibt, bzw. unpassierbar sind. Aber auch als ich
 auf's geradewohl losfuhr kam ich manchmal nicht weiter oder verfuhr mich.
Oder es gibt Wege die in keiner Karte zu finden sind.
Das GPS hilft mir zumindest wieder auf den ursprünglich geplanten Weg zu kommen.
Von einigen Gebieten habe ich Wanderkarten, aber die besten Trail's findet
man damit nicht.
Zur Zeit erstelle ich Vektorkarten für Kartenfähige GPS-Geräte. Wege die es 
nicht (mehr) gibt fliegen raus andere übernehme ich.

Hier noch ein Link zu Wanderkarten den ich gestern gefunden habe:
http://www.sgv-bergischesland.de/wegenetz/bezirkskarte.htm

Einfach auf die Gegend klicken wo man fahren möchte. Es gibt etliche zur Auswahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (20. Februar 2005)

Hallo Uwe

Ist schon so wie Holger schreibt. Viele der eingezeichneten Wege sind "Rückgassen". Das heißt, dort wird ein- bis zweimal im Jahr Holz aus dem Wald geschleppt. Der Zustand kann sich innerhalb von Tagen dramatisch ändern. Blind würde ich mich nie auf den kleinen GEKO verlassen und meine Touren "ins blaue" planen. Allerdings ist es eine feine Sache, wenn du bereits Touren von jemanden bekommen hast und dann völlig ohne Ortskenntnis die Runde nach fährst.


----------



## on any sunday (20. Februar 2005)

Scottti schrieb:
			
		

> @Mikele
> 
> Nicht das ich etwas gegen Deinen Frust tun möchte, nein, der ist schon berechtigt, aber mit der Enduro währe es bestimmt kein Spaß geworden.
> Uwe und ich haben uns in Summe 4x vom Rad geschmissen.
> ...



Ich sehe da kein Problem


----------



## p_pipowitsch (21. Februar 2005)

Eine Pulverschneewolke.....

oder war es doch Oli J.....

Oli?, ich denke es war Frau Holle, ist doch auf dem Bild ganz klar zu erkennen. 


Meldung für die Unterlagen. Paul unser Eifelyeti aus IrgendwozwischenRadioteleskopundMichelsberg hat sich nach über einem Jahr noch mal unaufgefordert mit uns auf Mtb gewagt. Schöne Tour mit herrlichen Winterlandschaften, begleitet von unserem spanischen Entertainer und dem Urgestein Paul. Meckenheim, Tomburg, Todenfeld, Maulbach, Scheuren, Steinbachtalsperre, Loch, Rheinbach, Merzbach, Tomburg, Meckenheim. Ein Zusammenhang zwischen Höhe über N.N. und Bodenkonsistenz war klar zu erkennen. Übrigens können wir bald ein neues HQ aufmachen. Bei Helmut gehts richtig voran, da gibts sogar schon Bier auf der Baustelle. Nur leider säuft nur einer der beiden Bauherren mit. (Luftlinie Tomburg 500m)

Thema Baustelle: meine sieht schon fast aus wie ein Haus, mit so richtigen Wänden, Fliesen, Tapeten etc.

Gruß der Polier


----------



## Handlampe (21. Februar 2005)

p_pipowitsch schrieb:
			
		

> Meldung für die Unterlagen. Paul unser Eifelyeti aus IrgendwozwischenRadioteleskopundMichelsberg hat sich nach über einem Jahr noch mal unaufgefordert mit uns auf Mtb gewagt. Schöne Tour mit herrlichen Winterlandschaften, begleitet von unserem spanischen Entertainer und dem Urgestein Paul. Meckenheim, Tomburg, Todenfeld, Maulbach, Scheuren, Steinbachtalsperre, Loch, Rheinbach, Merzbach, Tomburg, Meckenheim. Ein Zusammenhang zwischen Höhe über N.N. und Bodenkonsistenz war klar zu erkennen. Übrigens können wir bald ein neues HQ aufmachen. Bei Helmut gehts richtig voran, da gibts sogar schon Bier auf der Baustelle. Nur leider säuft nur einer der beiden Bauherren mit. (Luftlinie Tomburg 500m)
> 
> Thema Baustelle: meine sieht schon fast aus wie ein Haus, mit so richtigen Wänden, Fliesen, Tapeten etc.
> 
> Gruß der Polier



Tach Einrichtowitsch

Tja, da habt ihr ja ein wenig mehr Glück gehabt als Oli und ich am Samstag. 
Die Gegend war eindeutig zu nah an der Höhe über N.N.

Wir waren dafür dann gestern ein wenig zu Fuss in der Nähe von Monschau im Schnee unterwegs. Jungejunge....lag da ein Zeug auf den Bäumen.   

Mit dem HQ hört sich gut an. Ich hoffe Helmut hat auch die passende Einrichtung eingeplant: 
1. Vorraum mit kompletter Bike-WerkstATT
2. Vollautomatische Bike Wasch- und Pflegestrasse
3. Sauna
4. Whirlpool 
5. Massageraum mit dazughörigen Masseusen
6. Bikerbar ....

....hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## p_pipowitsch (22. Februar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Tach Einrichtowitsch
> 
> Tja, da habt ihr ja ein wenig mehr Glück gehabt als Oli und ich am Samstag.
> Die Gegend war eindeutig zu nah an der Höhe über N.N.
> ...



ich denke der Punkt 5. lässt noch ein wenig Spielraum für Ergänzungen zu.
Es gibt jetzt aber keine Links oder ähnliche Ausführungen, sonst kommt wieder der Admin vorbei.


----------



## Kalinka (22. Februar 2005)

p_pipowitsch schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke der Punkt 5. lässt noch ein wenig Spielraum für Ergänzungen zu.
> Es gibt jetzt aber keine Links oder ähnliche Ausführungen, sonst kommt wieder der Admin vorbei.


Ja, komisch, den Punkt würde ich doch glatt streichen...ihr seid doch mit universal einsetzbaren Freundinnen gut ausgerüstet und habt das gar nicht nötig  
Karin


----------



## Handlampe (23. Februar 2005)

Hab gerade eine neue extra grosse Route ausgebrühtet. 
Hatte zusammen mit Oli mal die Idee das komplette Ahrtal von der Quelle in Blankenheim bis an die Mündung in Kripp abzufahren. 
Hab das gerade gemacht...nagut....nicht wirklich....aber auf der Karte.   

Sind 92 km und 2900hm rausgekommen....wobei natürlich die hm aus der digitalen Karte mit Vorsicht zu geniessen sind. Ich denke mal, das es ein bischen weniger sind........ALSO.....ALLERHÖCHSTENS......2899   

Werd die Tour mal abfahren....dann kann ich Genaueres sagen.
Wär aber doch ne schöne Ganztagestour z.B. an nem Feiertag.....oder?


----------



## Eifelyeti (23. Februar 2005)

Hallo Uwe,

bin die tour gestern abend mit meiner neuen rundum-beleuchtung gefahren. 

schneller als erwartet wurde es hell und ich musste die tour kurz vor kripp
abbrechen. bei  tageslicht zu fahren ist halt ziemlich langweilig

am kommenden wochenende habe ich eine neue strecke ins auge gefasst.
hat ganz schön weh getan. fahre jetz mal zum augenarzt.

gesundes neues jahr und wie immer 

kette rechts.

paul


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (23. Februar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hab gerade eine neue extra grosse Route ausgebrühtet.
> Hatte zusammen mit Oli mal die Idee das komplette Ahrtal von der Quelle in Blankenheim bis an die Mündung in Kripp abzufahren.
> Hab das gerade gemacht...nagut....nicht wirklich....aber auf der Karte.
> 
> ...



Hört sich gut an, aber nur falls die auch wirklich interessant ist: warum nicht von der Mündung bis zur Quelle wg mehr HM bergauf ?  

Gin nichts auf solche Leute wie eifelyeti: Anfänger sollten halt bei unseren Touren nicht mitmachen.
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.Panzer (23. Februar 2005)

Eifelyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Uwe,
> 
> bin die tour gestern abend mit meiner neuen rundum-beleuchtung gefahren.
> 
> ...



Mensch Paul das es dich noch gibt, hast letztens einiges verpasst ich hatte die Nonnef..... gemacht. Haben allen gut geschmeckt, na ja vielleicht beim nächsten mal. Gruß Stunt-beck.


----------



## blitzfitz (23. Februar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hab gerade eine neue extra grosse Route ausgebrühtet.
> ....
> Sind 92 km und 2900hm rausgekommen....wobei natürlich die hm aus der digitalen Karte mit Vorsicht zu geniessen sind. Ich denke mal, das es ein bischen weniger sind........ALSO.....ALLERHÖCHSTENS......2899



Hoert sich ja verlockend an.   
Du kannst ja den Saarschleifenmarathon als Vorbereitung fahren. Der hat nur 2700 Hm.   
Ansonsten waere ich gerne auf der ersten Erkundungstour dabei.

Ciao,
      Ralf


----------



## Handlampe (23. Februar 2005)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten waere ich gerne auf der ersten Erkundungstour dabei.
> 
> Ciao,
> Ralf



Freut mich zu hören....muss ich wenigstens nicht alleine rumtigern. Ich meld mich dann bei dir, wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## Handlampe (24. Februar 2005)

....bin also völlig im Tourenwahn.

Hab den Termin für die Ahrfahrt auf den Vatertag gelegt. Mal schauen, ob ich das mit den Vorbereitungen bis dahin hin bekomme.

Termin


----------



## Handlampe (27. Februar 2005)

Ich könnte   
Das schönste Winteretter....zumindest heute, und ich bin keinen Meter gefahren.

Bin allerdings der Meinung, das beim Umzug helfen auch zu den alternativen Sportarten gehören sollte. 
Vom 4.Stockwerk runter und dann wieder alles in das 2.Stockwerk rauf. Puh, ich bin ganz schön geschafft.

Wie schaut es denn bei dem Rest der Mannschaft aus? Seit ihr zumindest gefahren?


----------



## Pepin (27. Februar 2005)

wieviele Höhenmeter hast du denn in der Summe heute gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (27. Februar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ....bin also völlig im Tourenwahn.
> 
> Hab den Termin für die Ahrfahrt auf den Vatertag gelegt. Mal schauen, ob ich das mit den Vorbereitungen bis dahin hin bekomme.
> 
> Termin



So'n Mist. An dem Tag kann ich nicht.   
Bin in USA (ohne Bike).

Ralf


----------



## blitzfitz (27. Februar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnte
> Das schönste Winteretter....zumindest heute, und ich bin keinen Meter gefahren.
> 
> Bin allerdings der Meinung, das beim Umzug helfen auch zu den alternativen Sportarten gehören sollte.
> ...



Wetter war erste Sahne. Die Wege allerdings nicht. Habe mich durch die tiefverschneiten Höhen des Westerwaldes gekämpft, bis mir das Schaltwerk eingefroren ist. Und da ich als militanter Nichtraucher in der Regel keinen Flammenwerfer mit mir führe, musste ich dann irgendwann entnervt aufgeben.   
Dennoch, die ersten 30 Minuten waren einfach klasse.   

Bis zum nächsten Mal,

Ralf


----------



## M.Panzer (27. Februar 2005)

:kotz: 





			
				Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnte
> Das schönste Winteretter....zumindest heute, und ich bin keinen Meter gefahren.
> 
> Bin allerdings der Meinung, das beim Umzug helfen auch zu den alternativen Sportarten gehören sollte.
> ...



Tja Uwe das war echt mies, wenn du heute nicht konntest. Aber zum Trost ich bin heute noch mal die Schlammtour von Karneval´s Samstag gefahren. Ich muß dir sagen es war weitaus beschissener als an Karneval. Ich dachte eigentlich es ging heute besser aber weit gefehlt. Auf dem Rückweg noch teilweise diese Schneeverwehungen es war zum :kotz: !!!!!!!!!!!!!
Na ja was will man machen, wenigstens noch 3h für den WP. Bis dann Guß Stunt-beck


----------



## Handlampe (27. Februar 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> wieviele Höhenmeter hast du denn in der Summe heute gemacht?


Hi Micha.
Du glaubst es nicht, aber die Idee, einen Höhenmesser zu nutzen hatte mein Kumpel auch.  

Mit den Hm ist schwer zu schätzen....aber ich denke, so 500 dürfen es schon gewesen sein....natürlich immer mit Gepäck   
Obwohl ich es normalerweise vorziehe Rucksäcke auf die Tour mitzunehmen......und keine Waschmaschinen


----------



## Pepin (27. Februar 2005)

na für die Waschmaschine bekommst du in der statistik die doppelten punkte.

bis bald


----------



## p_pipowitsch (28. Februar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnte
> Das schönste Winteretter....zumindest heute, und ich bin keinen Meter gefahren.
> 
> Bin allerdings der Meinung, das beim Umzug helfen auch zu den alternativen Sportarten gehören sollte.
> ...



Jetzt auf einmal alternative Alternativsportarten ansprechen und einklagen! Dann gehört renovieren mit Sicherheit auch dazu, und meine Punkte würden das Team Tomburg noch sicherer unter die Top Ten katapultieren.
Gruß der Polier  und Renovierowitsch


----------



## Handlampe (28. Februar 2005)

Ich vermisse ein wenig die Anmeldung einiger Kernmitglieder für die nächsten TT Touren. 
Vorrangig zu erwähnen ist natürlich die Trailtour ab Dernau am 20. März.
Hab die Route sehr variabel mit einigen Schleifen ausgelegt, sodas jeder nach Fitnessstand die Ein oder Andere einfach weglassen kann. 
Treffpunkt ist auf jeden Fall am Ende der Tour der Krausberg zum gemeinsamen Schnabulieren.


----------



## Fungrisu (28. Februar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich vermisse ein wenig die Anmeldung einiger Kernmitglieder für die nächsten TT Touren.
> Vorrangig zu erwähnen ist natürlich die Trailtour ab Dernau am 20. März.
> Hab die Route sehr variabel mit einigen Schleifen ausgelegt, sodas jeder nach Fitnessstand die Ein oder Andere einfach weglassen kann.
> Treffpunkt ist auf jeden Fall am Ende der Tour der Krausberg zum gemeinsamen Schnabulieren.



Hallo Uwe,
also wenn Ihr nichts dagegen habt würde ich gerne am 20 März bei Eurer Tour mitfahren.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Handlampe (28. Februar 2005)

Fungrisu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Uwe,
> also wenn Ihr nichts dagegen habt würde ich gerne am 20 März bei Eurer Tour mitfahren.
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Würde mich über einen Sevenhiller sehr freuen


----------



## Lüni (1. März 2005)

Hallo Uwe,

ich würde am 20.3. auch gerne mitkommen.

Gruß
Jörg

PS.: Wie sieht's denn mal mit einem Night Ride in den 7 Bergen aus? Lichttechnisch habe ich nun aufgerüstet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (1. März 2005)

mal sehen ob ich da kann werde mich kurzfristig entscheiden.

wie schnell fahrt ihr dort?


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (1. März 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> wie schnell fahrt ihr dort?



      

Grüße Bernd


----------



## Pepin (1. März 2005)

wat gibbet denn da zu lachen?
wer zuletzt lacht ...


----------



## Bruce Ville (1. März 2005)

Wird das ehrenwerte TT an diesem wochenende in den Ring steigen?
Bei Bruce Ville daheim ist nämlich die frau nicht da, so dass er länger als bis zur Kaffeepause bei der Truppe bleiben könnte...
Wäre auch für RR zu haben falls es taut.
Gruß der Bruce


----------



## rpo35 (2. März 2005)

Moin,

hab ich das richtig gesehen ?...Mein "fast" Namensvetter hat Geburtstag; Ralf (blitzfizt) ! Herzlichen Glückwunsch...  und immer schön gesund und fit bleiben !!  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Blut Svente (2. März 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Würde mich über einen Sevenhiller sehr freuen


Freust Du dich auch über zwei 7hiller :  

Kann den Jörgi doch nicht ohne Eskorte in feindliches Gebiet lassen!!!!!


----------



## blitzfitz (2. März 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> hab ich das richtig gesehen ?...Mein "fast" Namensvetter hat Geburtstag; Ralf (blitzfizt) ! Herzlichen Glückwunsch...  und immer schön gesund und fit bleiben !!
> 
> ...



Hallo Ralph,

Vielen herzlichen Dank für die aufrichtige Anteilnahme!   
Ich werde mich bei Gelegenheit gerne revanchieren.

Bis zum nächsten Mal im Wald,

Ralf


----------



## Backloop (2. März 2005)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen herzlichen Dank für die aufrichtige Anteilnahme!
> Ich werde mich bei Gelegenheit gerne revanchieren.



Hallo Ralf,
auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag!
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Handlampe (2. März 2005)

Hi Ralf

Von mir natürlich auch einen herzlichsten Glücksstrumpf an unser südlichstes Teammitglied


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (2. März 2005)

Lüni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Uwe,
> 
> ich würde am 20.3. auch gerne mitkommen.


....du willst tatsächlich mal das Siebengebirge verlassen    RESPEKT



			
				Lüni schrieb:
			
		

> PS.: Wie sieht's denn mal mit einem Night Ride in den 7 Bergen aus? Lichttechnisch habe ich nun aufgerüstet.


Da bin ich dabei. Nächste Woche? Mittwoch?
Wenn ja, stell ich eine Tour rein.


----------



## Handlampe (2. März 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> mal sehen ob ich da kann werde mich kurzfristig entscheiden.
> 
> wie schnell fahrt ihr dort?



Hi Micha

Ich denke mal, die Geschwindigkeit dürfte sich so zwischen 5 - bis max. 50 km/h bewegen


----------



## Lüni (3. März 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ....du willst tatsächlich mal das Siebengebirge verlassen    RESPEKT


Hi Uwe,

ja ich möchte es mal versuchen und die 7 Berge zum Biken verlassen ich hoffe ich werde nicht enttäuscht. So ein bisschen kenne ich das Ahrtal ja auch schon bin da auch schon mal alleine mit dem Bike unterwegs gewesen und auf der Ahr gepaddelt.



			
				Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Da bin ich dabei. Nächste Woche? Mittwoch?
> Wenn ja, stell ich eine Tour rein.


Also ich hätte große Lust zu einem Night Ride, aber der Dienstag würde mir grundsätzlich besser passen als der Mittwoch.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (3. März 2005)

pepin schrieb:
			
		

> wat gibbet denn da zu lachen?
> wer zuletzt lacht ...



Sorry, war unfair - Du kennst die Touren von TT noch nicht.
Ich würde empfehlen, die Reaktionen auf die Tour vom 30.1.2005 zu lesen (hier in diesem Fred ab # 860 ff.)

Eine Anmerkung von Scotti zu den TT-Touren:



			
				Scotti schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird das übliche Team-Tomburg-Ausscheidungsfahren werden!
> 
> Eckpunkte zu der Tour:
> - ermüdende Bodenbedingungen
> ...


Daher: Ausscheidungsfahren sind mit V-max (ggf. + 10%) anzusetzen!  



			
				Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Micha
> 
> Ich denke mal, die Geschwindigkeit dürfte sich so zwischen 5 - bis max. 50 km/h bewegen


Uwe, nicht so untertreiben: Die Sprintwertung auf der Straße sind wir nur mit 50 km/h gefahren ?

Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Pepin (3. März 2005)

ich denke das ich mich bei wärmerem wetter mich euch einfach mal anschließe und schaue wie es geht dank meinem GPS werde ich auch alleine den ausgangspunkt wieder finden


----------



## Handlampe (3. März 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke das ich mich bei wärmerem wetter mich euch einfach mal anschließe und schaue wie es geht dank meinem GPS werde ich auch alleine den ausgangspunkt wieder finden



Micha, lass dich nicht verrückt machen. Es wird natürlich Rücksicht genommen. 
Und bei deiner Fitness bist du bestimmt mit Vorne dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (3. März 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke das ich mich bei wärmerem wetter mich euch einfach mal anschließe und schaue wie es geht dank meinem GPS werde ich auch alleine den ausgangspunkt wieder finden



Keine Angst. Wird schon nicht so schlimm werden. Bisher sind nur ganz, ganz Wenige nach der ersten Tour mit TT nicht mehr aus dem Wald zurueckgekommen.   

Ralf


----------



## Scottti (3. März 2005)

Hallo Ralf!

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich! * 

Ich hoffe Du hast gute Vorsätze für das neue Lebensjahr.

Solche wie:
- schöne neue Touren ab Linz ausarbeiten.
- kräftig Punkte für den Winterpokal im Endspurt einsammeln.
- am Berg immer schön hinter mir bleiben
- bergab auch
- Einen geilen Alpencross organisieren
...und noch viele weitere wichtige Ding des Lebens.

Gruß


----------



## Scottti (3. März 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, war unfair - Du kennst die Touren von TT noch nicht.
> Ich würde empfehlen, die Reaktionen auf die Tour vom 30.1.2005 zu lesen (hier in diesem Fred ab # 860 ff.)
> 
> Eine Anmerkung von Scotti zu den TT-Touren:
> ...



...also je weiter die Ereignisse in dei Ferne rücken, desto dramatischer werden irgendwie die Schilderungen. 
Ich frage mich nur wie diese Tour wohl den Enkeln der "dabeigewesenen" überliefert wird. Mmmhh.....


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (4. März 2005)

Scottti schrieb:
			
		

> ...also je weiter die Ereignisse in dei Ferne rücken, desto dramatischer werden irgendwie die Schilderungen.
> Ich frage mich nur wie diese Tour wohl den Enkeln der "dabeigewesenen" überliefert wird. Mmmhh.....


Hallo Olli,
ganz so scherzhaft war das ganze nicht gemeint. Ich fahre keine 170 km mit dem Auto, um normale 2 Stunden-Touren zu erleben:
Ich habe nichts gegen Touren, deren Dauer in Einheiten von  Tagen   angegeben werden. Außerdem können ruhig eine erhebliche Anzahl von Höhenmetern (> 2.000 HM) sowie insgesamt steilere Stücke dazwischen sein (durchschnittlich > 20 HM pro km) .
Und wenn wir schon auf der Straße fahren, dann habe ich auch nichts gegen Sprints (vielleicht lieber im Hellen  ), die wir im Windschatten sicherlich mit 50-60 km/h (natürlich nur auf wenigen 100 m) fahren können.
Ich freue mich jedenfalls schon wieder auf die nächste Tour mit TT und hoffe, daß diese ein genau so herausragendes Erlebnis  wie die letzte Tour wird (zumindest gilt das für mich).
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## M.Panzer (4. März 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Olli,
> ganz so scherzhaft war das ganze nicht gemeint. Ich fahre keine 170 km mit dem Auto, um normale 2 Stunden-Touren zu erleben:
> Ich habe nichts gegen Touren, deren Dauer in Einheiten von  Tagen   angegeben werden. Außerdem können ruhig eine erhebliche Anzahl von Höhenmetern (> 2.000 HM) sowie insgesamt steilere Stücke dazwischen sein (durchschnittlich > 20 HM pro km) .
> Und wenn wir schon auf der Straße fahren, dann habe ich auch nichts gegen Sprints (vielleicht lieber im Hellen  ), die wir im Windschatten sicherlich mit 50-60 km/h (natürlich nur auf wenigen 100 m) fahren können.
> ...


Was denkst du denn Bernd, natürlich wird die Tour herausragend. Da das TT herausragend ist werden auch die Touren so. Also jede Tour mit dem TT ist ein absolutes Erlebnis!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oder was sagen die anderen Tomburger dazu?


----------



## Pepin (4. März 2005)

na schaun wir mal ist ja noch was hin.


----------



## blitzfitz (4. März 2005)

Scottti schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> - am Berg immer schön hinter mir bleiben



Wird Zeit, daß sich das ändert. Auch, wenn ich schon in der Opa-Klasse mitfahren darf.   

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche.

Ralf


----------



## blitzfitz (5. März 2005)

Mann, mir geht der Schnee auf den Senkel. Ich hab keine Lust mehr durch Schnee zu fahren. WO IST DIE WARME SONNE???

@Handlampe: pack unbedingt den Bunsenbrenner oder den Batterie-Haarfoehn fuer die Dernautour am 20.03. ein. Es ist doch Ehrensache, dass der Guide vorneweg faehrt und die Trails enteist.   

Bis denne,
              Ralf


----------



## Handlampe (6. März 2005)

So, hab die Nachtfahrt im Siebengebirge auf den Dienstag gelegt.


----------



## Lüni (7. März 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> So, hab die Nachtfahrt im Siebengebirge auf den Dienstag gelegt.


Hi Uwe,

ich bin dabei!

Gruß
Jörg

PS.: Ich kann mich immer noch nicht bei einem Termin als Mitfahrer anmelden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p_pipowitsch (7. März 2005)

Es war Sonntag 14 Uhr und 4 Urgesteinsmitglieder des Teams machten sich auf zu einer netten Fahrt durch den Schnee.
- Ollli "ist doch alles total fest hier" Scottti
- Thomas "mit neuer Federgabel" Speiche Daydreamer
- Miguel "mir Platz die Satteltasche" Entertainer
- und meiner "ich habs bald geschafft" einer

Sollte eigentlich eine Tour über den Michelsberg zum Eifelyeti werden. Aufgrund der wirklich gut befahrbaren Schneepisten (Ist doch alles total fest hier, sprach jemand der kurz danach bis zum Umwerfer im Schnee versank) kürzten wir die Tour bei Scheuren ab und fuhren Richtung Steinbach. Dort ging es dann auch drüber und den alt bekannten Weg über Loch, Boltzkopf und die Rheinbacher Kapelle zurück zur Tomburg.
Fragt mich nicht nach Fakten, meinem Tacho war zu kalt.


----------



## Handlampe (7. März 2005)

Tja, da haben wir uns ja knapp verfehlt. Ich war mit Karin auch ab Steinbachtalsperre unterwegs. Hab aber leider Niemanden über die wohl hauchdünne Eisdecke der Steinbach fahren sehen. Hier nochmal meinen RESPEKT an Oli, das er meinem Brüderchen waagemutig auf das dünne Eis gefolgt ist. Thomas braucht sich ja deswegen keine sorgen zu machen....bei einem Lebendgewicht unter 15 Kilo muss die Eisschicht schon unter 0,1mm dick sein, bevor sie bricht....und selbst wenn sie brechen sollte, dann würde  nur das Rad untergehen....mein Bruder würde wohl von der Oberflächenspannung des Wassers getragen    

Also, noch ein kurzer Bericht zu unserer kleinen Einsteigerrunde- gut, als Einsteigerrunde kann man die Tour bei "normalen" Bedingungen bezeichnen- im teilweise tiefen Schnee war die ganze Sache schon einen Tick schwerer. 

Es ging von der Steinbach über den Hauptwanderweg Ri. Bamüeif- hinunter ins Erfttal:







und zwischen Iversheim und der Heinostadt hinein ins schöne Eschweiler Tal. 







Aus dem Tal folgte der längere Aufstieg nach Hohn.
Auf dem Bild durfte ich mich mal als Schneefräse betätigen:






Am Rolesbach vorbei wieder zur Erft, durch Eicherscheid und dann die lange und zähe Auffahrt durch das Bodenbachtal zum "ausgebrannten" Decke Tönnes.
Von hier ging es dann quasi "nur" noch bergab zurück zum Ausgangspunkt. Leider hab ich mich am Ende ein wenig verfranst, sodas wir leider nicht die schöne, geplante Abfahrt auf breiter Waldautobahn Richtung Steinbach genommen haben, sondern einen doch ziemlich verschneiten Rückeweg, der dann leider für meine tapfere Karin nicht mehr wirklich fahrbar war.
Ansonsten ziehe ich aber den Hut vor unseren zähen Kalinka.

Für alle, die im Besitz einer digitalen Karte sind, gibt es im Anhang noch die Wegstrecke.


----------



## Pepin (7. März 2005)

hi Uwe

sind ja tolle landschaftsbilder

ovl schaue ich mir noch an und schau mal wo ihr wart.


----------



## Enrgy (7. März 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ...Leider hab ich mich am Ende ein wenig verfranst, sodas wir leider nicht die schöne, geplante Abfahrt auf breiter Waldautobahn Richtung Steinbach genommen haben, sondern einen doch ziemlich verschneiten Rückeweg, der dann leider für meine tapfere Karin nicht mehr wirklich fahrbar war...



Da ham wa den Salat! Kaum hät dä Kääl nen Schie-Pie-Äßß, schon weiß er nicht mehr wo´s lang geht. Auweia!!! Früher wär das nicht passiert.  

@ Kalinka
tausch ihm nächstes Mal die Akkus gegen fast leere aus, dann muß er nach 1/3 der Tour wieder auf gewohnte "humane Instinkte" zurückgreifen, dann klappts auch mit der Waldautobahn!


----------



## Handlampe (7. März 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> @ Kalinka
> tausch ihm nächstes Mal die Akkus gegen fast leere aus, dann muß er nach 1/3 der Tour wieder auf gewohnte "humane Instinkte" zurückgreifen, dann klappts auch mit der Waldautobahn!



Du wirst es nicht glauben Volker, aber meine Navi hat mir den richtigen Weg gezeigt.....nur leider habe ich ihr nicht geglaubt und hab auf meine humanen Instinkte vertraut ...


----------



## on any sunday (8. März 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> "humane Instinkte" zurückgreifen, dann klappts auch mit der Waldautobahn!



Ich finde es sehr bedenklich im Zusammenhang mit der Leuchte aus Alfter Begriffe wie "human" anzuführen.


----------



## Daywalker74 (9. März 2005)

Mahlzeit!!

Toller Bericht Herr P.!!!  Sowas von ausführlich....kennt man garnicht von Dir!!

So, und nun mal zu meinem "lieben"Bruda!! Das Eis an der S.talsperre konnte garnicht unter meiner Last zusammenbrechen!! Da keins da war! Bin über den Schnee gefahren! Das ging gans gut,dank des neuen Conti snow Reifen mit der größe 25.1  Aber bei Dir könnte das Eis auch 3m dick sein! Alleine unter dem Gewicht Deines Fullys würde es schon zusammenbrechen  

So, nun mal zur Tour von Gestern!! Normal sitzt man ja an einem Abend wie gestern lieber gemütlich auf dem Sofa und sieht fern!!
Nur ein paar "geisteskranke" fahren bei dieser Witterung Rad! So machten sich 3 vom TT und ein"unbekannter nr1" auf den Weg ins 7Geb.!!
Anfangs ging es ja noch aber dann........!!!DA kam er:Schnee in seiner sich auflösenden Form!!
Man, war das ein geeier!!! Aber irgendwie spaßig,wenn man die Anderen sah !
Das Licht konnte man sich bergab echt sparen! Man hat eh nichts mehr durch die Brille sehen können! Absoluter Blindflug!!

Naja, ein ausführlicher Bericht,mit Bildern, wird sicherlich noch vom Bruda folgen!!

Bis denne!!


----------



## Handlampe (9. März 2005)

Daywalker74 schrieb:
			
		

> Absoluter Blindflug!!
> 
> Naja, ein ausführlicher Bericht,mit Bildern, wird sicherlich noch vom Bruda folgen!!
> 
> Bis denne!!




Also.....das zum Thema Blindflug....vielleicht solltest du dir mal den Restschnee von der Brille kratzen, dann würdest du auch sehen, das der Bericht schon längst fertig ist.....da wo er hingehört.....in die 7Gebirgsgeschichtchen


----------



## rpo35 (9. März 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Also.....das zum Thema Blindflug....vielleicht solltest du dir mal den Restschnee von der Brille kratzen, dann würdest du auch sehen, das der Bericht schon längst fertig ist.....da wo er hingehört.....in die 7Gebirgsgeschichtchen


Ich sach nur "Bruderliebe"...
@daywalker: Ich hab auch 'nen "Bruda"...2 Jährchen älter. Den hab ich früher immer vermöbelt...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.Panzer (10. März 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, da haben wir uns ja knapp verfehlt. Ich war mit Karin auch ab Steinbachtalsperre unterwegs. Hab aber leider Niemanden über die wohl hauchdünne Eisdecke der Steinbach fahren sehen. Hier nochmal meinen RESPEKT an Oli, das er meinem Brüderchen waagemutig auf das dünne Eis gefolgt ist. Thomas braucht sich ja deswegen keine sorgen zu machen....bei einem Lebendgewicht unter 15 Kilo muss die Eisschicht schon unter 0,1mm dick sein, bevor sie bricht....und selbst wenn sie brechen sollte, dann würde  nur das Rad untergehen....mein Bruder würde wohl von der Oberflächenspannung des Wassers getragen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STASCH (10. März 2005)

Hallo Ihr Schnarcher.

Ich wollte nur anmerken, dass ich es schade finde, dass ich immer arbeiten muss, sonst wuerde ich gerne oefter mitfahren. Mein Bike ist -klar- total am Arsch: Das Innenlager ist weich, die Schaltgriffe ZERBROCHEN.. Dafuer trainiere ich jeden bis jeden zweiten Tag ausfuehrlich aufm Heimtrainer (was bleibt mir denn?)

Wie auch immer, eins kann ich ganz klar schon jetzt aus groesster Ueberzeugung schreiben: Sobald ich 
1) Genug Knete hab,
2) Zeit finde
3) Knete zusammenhabe und
4) geerbt habe

werde ich mir nen neues Bike kaufen und die neuen Muskel mit diesem im Zusammenspiel mal an der frischen Luft austesten. Die erste Fahrt werde ich dann mit dem TT fahren. Das wird goilll....

Bin mir nur wegen des Luftdrucks noch unsicher..  

PS: GPS? Mann, was ist denn los? Erinnert mich an einen alten Bonzen im fetten Schlitten, wenn ich ehrlich bin...

Gruß an alle, die mich kennen...
Sepp


----------



## on any sunday (10. März 2005)

STASCH schrieb:
			
		

> Erinnert mich an einen alten Bonzen im fetten Schlitten, wenn ich ehrlich bin...



Dann bist du hier falsch. Hier fahren nur die fetten Bonzen mit den alten Schlitten.


----------



## Enrgy (10. März 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Dann bist du hier falsch. Hier fahren nur die fetten Bonzen mit den alten Schlitten.




Jawoll!!!     

Die einen sind fett, die anderen alt, und manche beides...


----------



## Scottti (10. März 2005)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Olli, was will uns das Leuchtmittel damit sagen? Doch nicht das du zu schwer wärst oder?



Nein nein, keine Sorge, ich bin nicht zu schwer, Thomas ist zu leicht!
Wenn ich als "zu schwer" bezeichnet würde, müssten für Dich ja neue Begrifflichkeiten definiert werden.   

Nichts für ungut, Dein Bauch spricht nur für die Güte Deines Gebäcks.   

Gruß


----------



## Handlampe (10. März 2005)

STASCH schrieb:
			
		

> Bin mir nur wegen des Luftdrucks noch unsicher..



Sepp, du alter Blauschuh...... 

der Luftdruck ist völlig egal....Hauptsache die Farbe des Schuhwerkes stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (10. März 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ...... der Luftdruck ist völlig egal....



Laß das mal nicht den Richtigen hören, wie hiess er noch gleich?!.. Klaus?


----------



## STASCH (10. März 2005)

Hats doch einer geschnallt? 

Die racing ralph 2.4 mit 1,6 bar....

bis die Beine rebellieren oder so.

Wie auch immer, nichts fuer ungut, jeder Jeck ist anders.


----------



## M.Panzer (11. März 2005)

Scottti schrieb:
			
		

> Nein nein, keine Sorge, ich bin nicht zu schwer, Thomas ist zu leicht!
> Wenn ich als "zu schwer" bezeichnet würde, müssten für Dich ja neue Begrifflichkeiten definiert werden.
> 
> Nichts für ungut, Dein Bauch spricht nur für die Güte Deines Gebäcks.
> ...



Ja ja Olli mach mich nur fertig.   Aber ich denke ich kann machen was ich will aber so dünne Beinschen wie du bekomme ich nie. Du wirst noch sehen was du davon hast.   Der Tag wird kommen !!!!!!!!!!! Noch eine Frage wer läuft morgen mit beim Ahr-Ufer-Lauf? Wie wär´s Scotti?


----------



## Handlampe (11. März 2005)

Wir hätten noch eine Überlegung für die grosse Trailtour am 20.3.
Parallel könnte Kalinka eine Einsteigertour rund um den Krausberg guiden. 

Gemeinsames Ziel beider Touren wäre dann die Krausberghütte zum gemeinsamen  Essen,Trinken, Klönen, Fachsimpeln, Dummschwätzen uswusw.

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## STASCH (12. März 2005)

Bin dabei. Aber findet so eine Einsteigertour viele Juenger?


----------



## Handlampe (14. März 2005)

STASCH schrieb:
			
		

> Bin dabei. Aber findet so eine Einsteigertour viele Juenger?



Die Einsteigerrunde findet leider nicht statt Sepp, da meine Freundin leider nicht guiden kann.

Die einzige Alternative, die ich dir bieten kann ist bei der normalen Runde mitzufahren. Hab sie so zusammengestellt, das man einige Sachen weglassen bzw. abkürzen kann. Ich denke, das sich  vom Team auf jeden Fall noch ein Co Guide findet, der die kürzere Version leitet. 
Gilt natürlich auch für alle Anderen, die sich noch nicht so fit fühlen. Gemeinsames Ziel sollte natürlich zum Abschluss der Krausberg sein. 

Wir (Bruda, Jan und ich) sind die Runde übrigens heute gefahren. 
Wetter war ja schon fast frühlingshaft......zwischen den vereinzelten Schneefeldern. Hat sich aber wirklich mit der weissen Pracht in Grenzen gehalten. Die Trails waren alle schon gut fahrbar. 

Hab übrigens das Höhenprofil in den Termin gesetzt.

Tja, hätte gedacht, das ich mehr als 28% Trailanteil raushole, aber gerade die  Verbindung von Reimerzhoven bis zur Bunten Kuh verläuft hauptsächlich auf breiten Wegen. Finde aber diese auch recht nett, weil es immer wieder hoch über dem Ahrtal durch die Weinberge geht- landschaftlich sehr fein.

Achja.....ausserdem bringen die 28% Trail 100% Spass- die haben es in sich


----------



## Handlampe (14. März 2005)

Jetzt dürfte ja am kommenden Sonntag für Jeden was dabei sein.

Genauere Daten gibt es im Termin


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (14. März 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Die einzige Alternative, die ich dir bieten kann ist bei der *normalen Runde * mitzufahren. ...
> 
> ... Gilt natürlich auch für alle Anderen, die sich noch nicht *so fit * fühlen. ...



Seit wann bietest Du normale Runden an ?  

Du empfiehlst doch "nicht so fitten" Bikern ernsthaft, bei Dir mitzufahren ?

Grüße  

Bernd


----------



## hardy_aus_k (14. März 2005)

@Handlampe

Ich habe mich dann für Samstag auch eingetragen. Dann hoffe ich mal, dass wir schönes oder zumindestens halbwegs erträgliches Wetter haben werden.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## on any sunday (14. März 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Handlampe
> 
> Ich habe mich dann für Samstag auch eingetragen. Dann hoffe ich mal, dass wir schönes oder zumindestens halbwegs erträgliches Wetter haben werden.
> 
> ...



Ich lese hier dauernd Samstag. Bei meinem Kalender ist der 20.3. ein Sonntag. Oder habe ich da was verpasst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (14. März 2005)

@On Any Sunday

Ich habe dann wohl eine Kalenderschwäche  

@Handlampe

Dummerweise habe ich am Sonntag mein vorletztes Tischtennismeisterschaftsspiel meiner Karriere und kann damit doch nicht teilnehmen   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Handlampe (15. März 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Seit wann bietest Du normale Runden an ?
> 
> Du empfiehlst doch "nicht so fitten" Bikern ernsthaft, bei Dir mitzufahren ?
> 
> ...



Hey Bernd, mach mir die Leute nicht madig. Wir fahren nicht nur die Hammertouren. 
Übrigens war am Sonntag, als ich die Runde abgefahren bin mein alter Basketballkumpel Jan dabei- und der ist auch MTB-Einsteiger....zugegebener Weise ein fitter Einsteiger....und der hat die Runde auch geschafft. War zwar danach ziemlich platt, aber das waren wir Alle.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (15. März 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Bernd, mach mir die Leute nicht madig. Wir fahren nicht nur die Hammertouren.
> ...


Hallo Uwe,

war nicht meine Absicht, irgendjemanden madig zu machen. Ich freue mich schon ziemlich auf die Tour am Sonntag; falls sich das Wetter hält wird es sicherlich herrlich.
Vorbereitungen bei mir laufen schon seit Wochen auf vollen Touren:
1. "Regierung" (wie jemand in einem thread schrieb) übers Wochenede zur Freundin nach Hannover geschickt (japanische Teezeremonie!).
2. Trainingsplan wird minutiös eingehalten (Warmfahrtour am Samstag ist bereits ausgeschrieben).
3. Ernährungsplan ist ebenfalls voll eingehalten worden (ich wäre noch dankbar für Hinweise, was die beste Kohlenhydratzufuhr am Samstag und am Sonntag - zum Frühstück - ist). 
4. Ein paar Dinge zur Einstimmung bringe ich am Sonntag mit.
5. Ansonsten werde ich vor allem gute Laune mitbringen wie alle anderen auch - dann wirds sicher eine Supertour und ein Supertag.

Einzige Frage, die Du mir noch beantworten könntest: es wird ja schon um 19 Uhr dunkel: benötigen wir Lampen ?  
Bis Sonntag 
Bernd


----------



## Happy_User (15. März 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Uwe,
> 
> war nicht meine Absicht, irgendjemanden madig zu machen. Ich freue mich schon ziemlich auf die Tour am Sonntag; falls sich das Wetter hält wird es sicherlich herrlich.
> Vorbereitungen bei mir laufen schon seit Wochen auf vollen Touren:
> ...




Hallo B aus H,

also, ich hoffe ja auch aufs Wetter und bin daher immer noch angemeldet, obwohl 1. klingt sehr interessant. 
Zu 3. nur Kaffee und Kaugummi. 
Bei gute Laute habe ich schon die Extra Lite Fancy geordert. Die drückt nicht so an der Steigung.   
Ähh, wieso Lampen?? Also ich habe 2 Lampen montiert. Bekomme sonst am 4 Rad Ärger mit dem TÜV. Abfaht 10:30 + 6 h Fahrt = 16:30  ==> Viel Zeit bis Sonnenuntergang, oder ist dies Etablissement, dass Männer in schmutzigen Strumpfhosen akzeptiert nicht am Bahnhof Dernau????

Grüße vom

fröhlichen Anwender


----------



## STASCH (15. März 2005)

@happyuser

Also 10:30 +6h = 16.30 ist ne ziemlich einfache Rechnung, die so leider nicht immer gerade aufgeht, denn

1) Wenn Uwe 6 Stunden angibt und diese faehrt, dann werden fuer andere schon mal sieben oder ne beinahe-Uebernachtung im Wald draus  

2) Manchmal ist furtuna so hold, einem einzigen Fahrer, Namen werden nicht genannt, 3 Platten pro Tour zu bescheren, einmal sogar an beiden Reifen gleichzeitig.  

3) Nen bisschen Licht schadet nie; -- mir scheint auch, dass unsere Handlampe, seit sie GPS hat, ein wenig heller leuchtet als zuvor.  

Ich denke auch nicht, dass hier irgendwer   madig   wird. Die Tour ist bestimmt geil, es gibt ne Menge Abkuerzungen fuer die nicht sooo fitten und ueberhaupt sollte man das alles easy sehen, auch mit der Ernaehrung und so. Ich empfehle nen Camelback voll mit Vodka, dann laesst man auf schnelleren Passagen auch schonmal das Rad nen bisschen schneller rollen.  

Ich freue mich schon RIESIG,

Stasch


----------



## Happy_User (15. März 2005)

STASCH schrieb:
			
		

> @happyuser
> 
> Also 10:30 +6h = 16.30 ist ne ziemlich einfache Rechnung, die so leider nicht immer gerade aufgeht, denn
> 
> ...



Aber wo liegt der Krausbergerhof????


----------



## Manni (15. März 2005)

Hallo,
also ich würde auf jeden Fall Licht mitnehmen.
Angenommen, 10:30 ist Abfahrt. Dann brauchen wir 6:30 (Referenz: Handlampe) + 60 Minuten (10%) für Reparaturen, Warten auf Nachzügler usw.
60 bis 120 Minuten Pausen (Einkehr am Krausberg?),
bedeutet auf dem letzten Downhill ists duster, also Licht erforderlich.
Ist doch ein netter Trainingseffekt,  1kg Lampe mitzuschleppen   

P.S. Am Wochenende gibt es laut Bahn Probleme mit Zügen von Köln in die Eifel, steht so im Kölner Stadtanzeiger, nur falls jemand das vor hat. Also einen Zug früher nehmen.


Also bis Sonntag,
Gruß Manni


----------



## Handlampe (15. März 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Am Wochenende gibt es laut Bahn Probleme mit Zügen von Köln in die Eifel, steht so im Kölner Stadtanzeiger, nur falls jemand das vor hat. Also einen Zug früher nehmen.



Hi Manni

Kommst du denn mit der Bahn? Ich denke der Stadtanzeiger meint sicher die Strecke Ri. Euskirchen. Um in das Ahrtal zu kommen fährt man ja entlang der Rheinschiene bis nach Remagen und dann weiter mit der Ahrbahn.
Haben wir übrigens letzten Sonntag gemacht. Ging einwandfrei. 
Falls du mit der Bahn kommst könnten wir ja zusammen ein WE Ticket lösen. Dann wären wir schon zu Viert.


----------



## Handlampe (15. März 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> ...bedeutet auf dem letzten Downhill ists duster, also Licht erforderlich.




...das wäre ein Spass, den feinen Trail im Dunkeln mit mind. 1 Hefeweizen im Kopp (so praktiziert am Sonntag nach der Rast im Krausberghaus.) Zum Glück war es da noch hell. Wir sind dann aber trotzdem bei der ein oder anderen Kurve ein wenig forsch rangegangen.....dank des doch sehr schnell in die Blutbahn gelangten Alehols. 
Aber: Et es at emmer jotgegange. 
Und Gaudi hat es richtig gebracht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (16. März 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> .....dank des doch sehr schnell in die Blutbahn gelangten Alehols.
> Aber: Et es at emmer jotgegange.
> Und Gaudi hat es richtig gebracht.



Jaja, und die Bergwacht darf euch dann wieder retten kommen...  

wünsch euch viel spaß, bin ab samstag im urlaub. ohne bike, logisch!


----------



## Handlampe (16. März 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> wünsch euch viel spaß, bin ab samstag im urlaub. ohne bike, logisch!



Wünsch dir natürlich auch viel Spass im Urlaub......könnte langsam auch wieder welchen gebrauchen.

P.S. 

Wird Zeit, das wir mal wieder zusammen ne Runde drehen.


----------



## Enrgy (16. März 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Wird Zeit, das wir mal wieder zusammen ne Runde drehen.




Rrricchtöööög!!


----------



## M.Panzer (16. März 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, und die Bergwacht darf euch dann wieder retten kommen...
> 
> wünsch euch viel spaß, bin ab samstag im urlaub. ohne bike, logisch!



Was ist das denn für´n Urlaub ohne Bike? Aber trotzdem viel Spaß Gruß Stunt-beck.


----------



## M.Panzer (16. März 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Uwe,
> 
> war nicht meine Absicht, irgendjemanden madig zu machen. Ich freue mich schon ziemlich auf die Tour am Sonntag; falls sich das Wetter hält wird es sicherlich herrlich.
> Vorbereitungen bei mir laufen schon seit Wochen auf vollen Touren:
> ...


 
Hi Bernd zu 3 kann ich dir weiterhelfen, die meisten Kh. bringen Panzer´s Schwarzbrot.


----------



## Handlampe (16. März 2005)

Der Wahnsinn

Komme gerade mit dem Rad von der Arbeit. In Bonn hat es um 22 Uhr 
16 Grad....die Leute sitzen in den Biergärten und schlürfen ihr Weizen.

Von mir aus kann das so weitergehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (16. März 2005)

jo von mir aus auch freu mich auch schon auf das erste weizen im biergarten ich hoffe da auf sonntag.


----------



## schneifel (19. März 2005)

Hallo, hatte mich ja schon recht früh für die Ahrtal- Tour eingetragen.
Leider ist es mir jedoch nicht möglich mitzufahren ....  .Wünsche allen Mitfahren viel Spaß ( auch am Berg u. bei den Ausscheidungsrennen ).
Wir sehen uns sicher noch dieses Jahr ! 

Gruß schneifel ( ehemals eifelbaer ... aber den gibt es schon mal)


----------



## Krampe (19. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
Da kann ich ja mal mitfahren    . Ich finde Einsteigertouren mit Renncharakter extrem genial...
Ich habe mich gut vorbereitet (Trainingslager in Alfter City    ) und von der Fahrtechnik her sehe ich auch keine Hindernisse   .
Gibt's auch Pokale für die ersten Plätze?  
Egal, ich fahre auch so mit und an der 10ten Steigung sehen wir dann wer sich gut vorbereitet hat    . Dann schmeckt das Bier nachher auch besser... :kotz: 
Also bis morgen...  
Gruß
Christof


----------



## Handlampe (19. März 2005)

Krampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> Da kann ich ja mal mitfahren    . Ich finde Einsteigertouren mit Renncharakter extrem genial...




Hi Christof

Wie kommst du denn nach Dernau. Wir wollten eigentlich mit der Bahn fahren. WE Ticket kostet 28 EU für bis zu 5 Personen. Wir sind zur Zeit zu dritt....also je mehr desto billig. 

Start wäre dann um 9.21 Uhr ab Roisdorf.

Sag Bescheid, wenn du mitkommst.


Gilt auch für alle Anderen. z.B. unsere Kollegen von den 7hillern aus Bonn. 
Hier würde ja die Ahrtalbahn direkt ohne umzusteigen bis Dernau ab Bonn HBF fahren. Start wäre hier um 9.49 Uhr


----------



## Scottti (19. März 2005)

Der Familienkampf im Winterpokal ist vollends entbrannt.
Die beiden Wißkirchens haben Punktegleichstand (601 Pt.).

Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn Thomas anstelle der Bahnfahrt doch die Anreise zur morgigen Tour mit dem Rad vorzieht.

Endspurt!


----------



## Lüni (19. März 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Christof
> 
> Wie kommst du denn nach Dernau. Wir wollten eigentlich mit der Bahn fahren. WE Ticket kostet 28 EU für bis zu 5 Personen. Wir sind zur Zeit zu dritt....also je mehr desto billig.
> 
> ...


Hi Uwe,

wie siehts aus seit Ihr schon fünf oder kann ich ab Godesberg noch dazu stoßen?

Braucht ich dann noch ein Ticket für das Rad?

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## williwipfel (19. März 2005)

Lüni schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Uwe,
> 
> wie siehts aus seit Ihr schon fünf oder kann ich ab Godesberg noch dazu stoßen?
> 
> ...


Hi Jörg,

ich habe etwa 19:30 mit Uwe telefoniert, und da waren sie noch zu dritt. Mit mir sind wir dann vier.   Ich denke mal, dabei ist es geblieben.
Gruss
Tino


----------



## Lüni (19. März 2005)

williwipfel schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jörg,
> 
> ich habe etwa 19:30 mit Uwe telefoniert, und da waren sie noch zu dritt. Mit mir sind wir dann vier.   Ich denke mal, dabei ist es geblieben.
> Gruss
> Tino


Na dann gehe ich jetzt mal davon aus, dass ich ab Godesberg dazu komme.

Was ist mit dem Rad drin oder nicht drin ist hier die Frage?

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Handlampe (19. März 2005)

Lüni schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann gehe ich jetzt mal davon aus, dass ich ab Godesberg dazu komme.
> 
> Was ist mit dem Rad drin oder nicht drin ist hier die Frage?
> 
> ...



Hi Jörg....mit dir sind wir 5

Rad ist in der Ahrtalbahn kostenlos.

Also....bis morgen.


Für den Rest der Friedensfahrt ab Dernau:

Die Bahn ist planmässig um 10.35Uhr in Dernau....also bitte noch 5 Minuten warten. Fahrt nicht ohne uns los.


----------



## Handlampe (20. März 2005)

Nachdem mal wieder das Photoalbum rumzickt, gibt es erstmal keinen Bericht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (20. März 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem mal wieder das Photoalbum rumzickt, gibt es erstmal keinen Bericht



Kleiner Hinweis, Berichte kann man auch ohne Bilder schreiben.   

War wieder einmal eine Klassetour. Diesmal ohne Eiszapfen an den Fuessen und Matschbrocken im Schaltwerk. Einfach viel Spass bei genialem Wetter.     
Trotzdem kann ich die naechsten Tage lang keine Serpentine mehr sehen.   

Ciao,
       Ralf


----------



## Trekki (20. März 2005)

Hallo Uwe,

die FATTT - Tour heute war super geführt und ausgesucht. Mit solch einer grossen Gruppe Trails zu fahren, ich hätte nicht gedacht dass es geht.

Ich hatte noch einen dringenden Termin in der Eisdiele mir meiner Familie, daher bin ich um 2h abgebogen.

Bis zum nächsten mal,

John


----------



## Handlampe (20. März 2005)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Kleiner Hinweis, Berichte kann man auch ohne Bilder schreiben.



Na, Herr Doktor....wenn man keine Bilder braucht, dann könnten Sie ja auch einen Bericht schreiben, gell.

Hab zur Zeit keine Lust drauf. Alle, die dabei waren, hatten....so glaube ich....ihren Spass.....alle die nicht dabei waren, haben halt Pech gehabt.


----------



## rpo35 (20. März 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Na, Herr Doktor....wenn man keine Bilder braucht, dann könnten Sie ja auch einen Bericht schreiben, gell.


Hi Uwe,

nette Bilder...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Manni (20. März 2005)

Auch von mir nochmal: Einfach genial!
Und nachdem Meister Uwe auf der letzten Abfahrt, in den engen Serpentinen vor mir nochmal alles gegeben hat, mit Hinterrad versetzten und co, hab ichs auchmal versucht, und es hat sogar einmal geklappt.    
Also bis zum nächsten Mal, ich hab noch viel Lernbedarf  
Ist doch wirklich was anderes, wenn man um Kurven herrumkommt, die man auf dem normalen Weg nicht mehr schafft. 

Gruß Manni


----------



## M.Panzer (21. März 2005)

Hi Uwe recht herzlichen Dank für die super Tour,    auf Grund des hohen Singletrailanteils wurde mein Kopf zum Ende auch wieder freier.   Ich denke noch ein par Touren und ich kann die Abfahrten wieder richtig genießen.   Na dann wol bis Morgen auf dem RR. Gruß Stunt-beck.


----------



## blitzfitz (21. März 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Alle, die dabei waren, hatten....so glaube ich....ihren Spass.....alle die nicht dabei waren, haben halt Pech gehabt.



Klasse Bericht.   

Ralf


----------



## XCRacer (21. März 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Alle, die dabei waren, hatten....so glaube ich....ihren Spass.....alle die nicht dabei waren, haben halt Pech gehabt.


Super!  Mache ich jetzt auch immer so!


----------



## Handlampe (21. März 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Super!  Mache ich jetzt auch immer so!



Das kannst du halten wie die Dachdecker, Rene.

Ich hatte übrigens geschrieben, das ich zur Zeit keine Lust hatte. Heißt ja nicht, das Kein Bericht mehr kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (21. März 2005)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann wol bis Morgen auf dem RR. Gruß Stunt-beck.



Hi Micha. Ich glaube, das gibt nichts. Für morgen nachmittag ist regen angesagt.


----------



## rpo35 (21. März 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Das kannst du halten wie die Dachdecker, Rene.
> 
> Ich hatte übrigens geschrieben, das ich zur Zeit keine Lust hatte. Heißt ja nicht, das Kein Bericht mehr kommt



Herr "Fingerfunzel" ist derzeit etwas empfindlich...!?...
Alles klar bei Dir Uwe ?
Ahhh...ich weiß warum...man hat Dir die Tour heute vermasselt...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Blut Svente (21. März 2005)

Trekki schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Uwe,
> 
> die FATTT - Tour heute war super geführt und ausgesucht. Mit solch einer grossen Gruppe Trails zu fahren, ich hätte nicht gedacht dass es geht.
> 
> ...



 Jo bis dann mal bei den 7hillern 

  hätt ich fast vergessen! wie siehts denn aus beim tt mit ner trailrunde am schönen lieserpfad (daun) mit den jungs vom www.7hills.de
ca. 50 km    hm keine ahnung    trails wie gestern   
ciao stefan


----------



## Handlampe (21. März 2005)

*So fanden sich dann an diesem herrlichen Frühlingsanfangstag 17 Weizen zum Radler trinken ein. *

Nein es waren natürlich 17 Radler, die sich zum Weizen trinken einfanden.

Ich beschränke mich hier bei der Vorstellung mal auf die neuen Gesichter in unserer Runde.
Nagut, mit einigen bin ich auch vorher schon gefahren, allerdings taten sie sich an diesem Tag das erste (und auch vielleicht das letzte Mal  ) eine TT Tour an.

Hier gleich 4 Neue im Bild:






Ganz links, das bunte vertrocknete Geäst im Hintergrund ist natürlich Oli, ein Kernmitglied des TT.

Aber dann wird es neu: Unsere beiden fitten Kollegen von den 7hillern: John und Stefan.
Ein wenig verdeckt: Unser Freireiter Stefan aus Siegburg
Und unsere Badehose aus Solingen.

Auf dem nächsten Gruppenbild auf dem Schwedenkopf gibt es noch zwei neue Gesichter vorzustellen:






Ganz links (der mit dem Fallschirm auf dem Rücken) : Manni, der die Fahne der Feierabendbiker hochhielt

Ganz rechts (der mit dem MonCherie im Hintern): Christof aus dem Nabel der Welt: Alfter

Nach einem kurzen Trail an der Ahr entlang gab es hinter Rech gleich die erste Attraktion:





Auf einer Strecke von mind. 600m konnte nach Herzenslust schon einmal das Material für den nächsten Adventskranz gesammelt werden. Wohl dem, der einen grossen Rucksack oder Anhänger dabei hatte. 

So ging es also hoch zur Teufelslei um hier den ersten etwas schwierigeren Trail später wieder hinunter nach Reimerzhoven zu meistern:






Aber alles halb so wild, da die Strecke ja bestens abgesichert war:






Ich möchte hier betonen, das dieses Geländer schon bevor ich mein Rad darauf ablegte, leicht verbogen war. Nicht das jemand glaubt, Juchem Räder wären zu schwer.

Es folgte die Ahrüberquerung und der Anstieg durch die Weinberge mit der üblichen Aufteilung:
Spitzengruppe - Einzelner Einradverfolger- Verfolgergruppe - Hauptfeld (klicken für grössere Bilder)




  [URL=http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/6567/medium/118_1822.JPG]
	
 [/URL]

 



Es folgte die lange Verbindung durch die Weinberge zur Bunten Kuh. Bei dem herrlichen Wetter hatte das mit den feinen Aussichten auf das Ahrtal auch immer wieder viel Schönes. 
Aufgelockert durch diverse Pannenpausen (bis dato 2 Plattfüsse) ging es dann von dem Aussichtspunkt "bunte Kuh" zum eigentlichen farbigen Weidetier hinunter zur Ahr. Dies natürlich auf dem üblichen Zick-zack  bergab führenden schmalen Pfaden.
Wieder wurde die Ahr überquert und Tino und Micha gönnten sich eine kleine Pause und liessen die Schleife über die Katzlei aus. 
So verpassten sie leider  den schönen Trail an der Ahr entlang Ri. Kloster Calvarienberg, den Brückenpfad und natürlich das zugegebener Weise nicht ganz einfache  Leckerlie von der Katzlei wieder hinunter.





                Sebastian




                   Jörg

Hier einmal Hut ab vor Stefan, der mit seinem Freerider als Einziger die Schlüsselstelle am gähnenden Abgrund gefahren ist.

So, da waren wir also wieder unten....na....und was kam jetzt: Die Strafe. Es ging ca. 300 hm am Stück wieder hoch Ri. Krausberg bzw. Alfred-Dahm-Turm.
Am Turm angekommen hätte der geplagte Biker eigentlich direkt den Krausberg inc. Jausestation ansteuern können: Aber nein....es ging wieder hinunter: Wieder auf einem Serpentinentrail. 
Und wie Manni schon erwähnte: Nach der 250igsten Spitzkehre stellt sich doch ein gewisser Trainingseffekt ein.

Fast unten ging es dann nocheinmal parallel und ca. 80m über der Ahr auf einem Bergpfad zurück zum letzten Anstieg hinauf zum KB.

*MAHLZEIT *






Für die Statistik:

44 km 1550 hm

Mit dabei waren:

Bernd aus Holz
M. Panzer
blitzfitz
Blut Svente
Manni
StASCH
on any sunday
Trekki
Krampe
Badehose
williwipfel
wingover
määd
lüni
scottti
daywalker74
Handlampe


----------



## Handlampe (21. März 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Herr "Fingerfunzel" ist derzeit etwas empfindlich...!?...
> Alles klar bei Dir Uwe ?
> Ahhh...ich weiß warum...man hat Dir die Tour heute vermasselt...
> 
> ...



Zum Beispiel. 
Ausserdem schreckst du mir hier auch die Leute ab.....wie war das mit der Entscheidungshilfe für Holger   

Naja, euer Happy User scheint ja eh ein Wackelkandidat zu sein, wenn es um Fahrgemeinschaften geht. Der Herr Sonntag hat da wohl auch schon seine Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Handlampe (21. März 2005)

Blut Svente schrieb:
			
		

> Jo bis dann mal bei den 7hillern
> 
> hätt ich fast vergessen! wie siehts denn aus beim tt mit ner trailrunde am schönen lieserpfad (daun) mit den jungs vom www.7hills.de
> ca. 50 km    hm keine ahnung    trails wie gestern
> ciao stefan



Hi Stefan.

Auf dem Leckerchen waren wir auch schon einige Male unterwegs. Natürlich jeder Zeit wieder.

Meldet euch, wenn ihr fahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (21. März 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Beispiel.
> Ausserdem schreckst du mir hier auch die Leute ab...


Auch ? Wer noch...außer ihr selbst......aber keine Panik, ich komme wieder...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Handlampe (21. März 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch ? Wer noch...außer ihr selbst......aber keine Panik, ich komme wieder...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph




Jaja....immer diese leeren Drohungen


----------



## blitzfitz (21. März 2005)

Blut Svente schrieb:
			
		

> Jo bis dann mal bei den 7hillern
> 
> hätt ich fast vergessen! wie siehts denn aus beim tt mit ner trailrunde am schönen lieserpfad (daun) mit den jungs vom www.7hills.de
> ca. 50 km    hm keine ahnung    trails wie gestern
> ciao stefan



Gerne. Bin ich bisher nie gefahren. Sag Bescheid, wenn ihr fahrt!

Bis dann,
           Ralf


----------



## Lüni (21. März 2005)

Hallo Uwe,

mal wieder ein toller Bericht mit schönen Bildern von einer klasse Tour.

Zur Tour ist ja schon fast alles gesagt worden zwei Fotos hätte ich da allerdings noch bei zu steuern.

Das erste zeigt die halbe Truppe wie sie sich nicht entscheiden kann welcher der schönste Zweig für den Adventskranz ist bzw. bei der Suche nach einem kleinen blauen Teil das normalerweise Weise an das dünne Ende eines Camelrucksack gehört.






Hier bei der ersten Ahr Überquerung mit dem Weinberg mit der schönen Aussicht im Hintergrund.







Und immer schön artig sein sonst gibts ne Verwarnung.


Gruß
Jörg


----------



## on any sunday (21. März 2005)

Ok, dann werde ich mich doch noch zu einem Lob für Herrn Handlampe hinreißen lassen. Schöne Tour über und durch das Ahrtal, fast alle Trails wurden mitgenommen und wieder abgegeben, dazu noch feine Panorami.  

Irgendwie war der Lobhudler allerdings nicht gut drauf, lag wohl an der Kleinigkeit, das der dämliche Monteur zwar einen neuen Lenker drangeschraubt hatte, aber die Schaltzuglänge zu optimistisch geschätzt hatte. Dadurch wurden bei einer ungeplanten Bodenberührung beide Schaltereinheiten terminiert, was der Schaltpräzision höchst abträglich war.  

Außerdem wurde die abschließende Asphaltwertung auf den Krausberg verweigert, da der hölzerne Bernd und der Lobhudler keinen Bock mehr hatten  

War auch besser so, da sich an Bernds Schienbein eine Quelle auftat, leider weder Öl noch Wein, sondern Blut. Aber diese wurde von Schwester Lobhudel fachgerecht mittels Kompresse versorgt.

Gut Nächtle

Michael


----------



## M.Panzer (22. März 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Micha. Ich glaube, das gibt nichts. Für morgen nachmittag ist regen angesagt.



Na gut Uwe, da du ja Wasserscheu bist,   und es ja erst ab heute Abend Regnen soll! Werde ich alleine fahren. Aber bei dem Wind habe ich auch keine Lust zu Rennradeln, muß also wieder das gute Mtb her halten. Bis dann Micha.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (22. März 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Außerdem wurde die abschließende Asphaltwertung auf den Krausberg verweigert, da der hölzerne Bernd und der Lobhudler keinen Bock mehr hatten
> 
> War auch besser so, da sich an Bernds Schienbein eine Quelle auftat, leider weder Öl noch Wein, sondern Blut. Aber diese wurde von Schwester Lobhudel fachgerecht mittels Kompresse versorgt.
> ...


Hallo Uwe,
auch von mir noch einmal vielen Dank für die schöne Tour. Das schönste Stück fand ich den kleinen Wanderweg kreuz und quer den Bachlauf hoch: 
Wie heißt denn der Bach ?

Es hat mich leider ziemlich schwer erwischt:
1. Die Wunde am Schienbein wurde von Michael (vielen Dank auch an Michael) sehr gut versorgt und ist jetzt schon gut am Verheilen (während der Tour hatte ich sie gar nicht bemerkt).
2. Leider habe ich mir eine schwere Erkältung zugezogen: Sonntag abend hatte ich 39,4 Grad Körpertemparatur. 
Jetzt muß ich erst mal einige Zeit mit dem MTBen aussetzen.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## juchhu (22. März 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, dann werde ich mich doch noch zu einem Lob für Herrn Handlampe hinreißen lassen. Schöne Tour über und durch das Ahrtal, fast alle Trails wurden mitgenommen und wieder abgegeben, dazu noch feine Panorami.
> 
> ...


 
[off topic on]

Hatte ich doch vollmundig geschrieben, ich könne mir nichts vorstellen, indem ich Dir Konkurrenz machen kann. 

Und siehe da, falsch gedacht. 

Die Mehrzahl von Panorama ist Panoramen.

[In Erwartung von heftigen Schlägen wegduck] 

[off topic off]

VG Martin


----------



## on any sunday (22. März 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> [off topic on]
> 
> Hatte ich doch vollmundig geschrieben, ich könne mir nichts vorstellen, indem ich Dir Konkurrenz machen kann.
> 
> ...



Kannsd tu hahben, du gleiner Glugscheissi! Ich schubbse all teine Kaktusse fon der Vensterpank und hauhe dan mid den Atlassen teinen Hihnterkopf blatt.


----------



## Happy_User (22. März 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Beispiel.
> Ausserdem schreckst du mir hier auch die Leute ab.....wie war das mit der Entscheidungshilfe für Holger
> 
> Naja, euer Happy User scheint ja eh ein Wackelkandidat zu sein, wenn es um Fahrgemeinschaften geht. Der Herr Sonntag hat da wohl auch schon seine Erfahrungen gemacht.



Moin Handlampe,

ich weiß ja nicht, wo Dein Problem ist. Wenn Du morgens in den Termin gesehen hättest, wäre Deinem geneigten Auge aufgefallen, dass da kein Happy User drin steht. Wer eine Abfahrt auf 10:30 setzt, selber aber erst mit dem Zug um 10:35 am Bahnhof sein kann, sollte mal die Füße und Finger still halten. Wieso ich den OAS damals nicht getroffen und erreicht habe, diskutiere ich hier nicht, da Du gar nicht dabei gewesen bist. Dafür scheinst Du mir aber jemand zu sein, der hier gerne schmutzige Wäsche waschen möchte.
Ich für meinen Teil weiß, dass ich bei den Trails die Ihr gefahren seit, die richtige Entscheidung getroffen habe. Da hätte ich mir nur das Genick gebrochen. Ich setze keine Räfder in Kurven um oder fahre auf einem Rad Berge hoch.
Solltet Du Probleme mit meiner Person haben, steht es Dir frei mir eine PIM zu schicken.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

 Happy User


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (22. März 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Kannsd tu hahben, du gleiner Glugscheissi! Ich schubbse all teine Kaktusse fon der Vensterpank und hauhe dan mid den Atlassen teinen Hihnterkopf blatt.


 
Ups, posttraumatischer Schock  

Richtigstellung:
Ich bin kein "gleiner Glugscheissi" sondern ein "glosser Besserwisserli"  

Nur gut, dass keine Kakteen auf meiner Fensterbank und in meinem Arbeitszimmer keine Atlanten stehen, sowie mein Hinterkopf schon platt ist.

Immer herzlich willkommen. 

VG Martin


----------



## Handlampe (22. März 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Es hat mich leider ziemlich schwer erwischt:
> 1. Die Wunde am Schienbein wurde von Michael (vielen Dank auch an Michael) sehr gut versorgt und ist jetzt schon gut am Verheilen (während der Tour hatte ich sie gar nicht bemerkt).
> 2. Leider habe ich mir eine schwere Erkältung zugezogen: Sonntag abend hatte ich 39,4 Grad Körpertemparatur.
> Jetzt muß ich erst mal einige Zeit mit dem MTBen aussetzen.
> ...



Hi Bernd

Dann wünsch ich dir mal gute Besserung. 

Ich denke, die grosse Anstrengung und der hohe nicht erkannte Blutverlust haben wohl zur Schwächung des Imunsystems geführt.


P.S. 

Das kleine Bächlein schimpft sich Wings-Bach, nicht zu verwechseln mit den gleichnamigen Hühnchenstückchen aus dem Restaurant mit dem goldenen Bogen.

Der Bach mündet direkt in der Nähe des Klosters Calvarienberg in die Ahr.

Der Trail  könnte ein wenig länger sein, macht mir aber auch immer wieder Spass zu fahren. 
Das Tälchen kann man übrigens auch  ganz hoch bis nach Ramersbach bzw. auf den Grat der zum Steiner- bzw. Krausberg führt fahren. Allerdings führt nur dieses kurze Stück, das wir gefahren sind über Trails. Der Rest verläuft dann auf Forstwegen.


----------



## M.Panzer (22. März 2005)

Ich habe also heute die Hoffnug nicht aufgegeben. Hab gewartet bis 16 Uhr das Uwe doch noch anruft und sagt wir fahren doch, aber vergebens. So bin ich allein mit dem Bike losgezogen, neue Strecken zu erkunden. Doch das einzige was ich gefunden habe war die Erkentnis das die Handlampe doch recht hatte mit dem Wetter. Na ja es waren wieder 8 Punkte und das ist es was zählt. Bis die Tage Gruß Micha.

P.s. : Uwe klasse bericht, super Bilder auch wenn sich verschiedene Leute auf den Schlips getreten fühlten.


----------



## STASCH (23. März 2005)

Hallo Jungs. 

Die gute Nachricht zuerst: Die Tour hat mir Spass gemacht, und ich habe es danach wirklich noch - trotz fiesem Abledern - bis Beuel geschafft. Nicht zuletzt danke ich hier meiner herzallerliebsten Freundin  , die mir entgegenfuhr und mich daran erinnerte, dass ich noch was zu essen im Back hatte. So konnte ich die letzten 15 Kilometer nicht nur reden, sondern wegen der verringerten Geschwindigkeit auch noch mein Licht checken...

Die weniger Gute Nachricht: Auch wenn vielen der Stunt vielleicht gefiel, mit dem ich versuchte, den Baum seiner Rinde zu berauben, war ich dann doch nach 2 relativ schmerzhaften Naechten mal im Krankenhaus und habe ein Bild durch den Knochen jagen lassen. Knack, kaputt, geiler Bruch (aber nicht ganz!!!) Also erstmal Touren ohne mich. Muss den Arm *schluck* 4-6 Wochen schonen. Im Moment kann ich nicht mal ne Gabel heben   

Whatever. Wenn der Arm ruhig bleiben soll, dann muss ich eben wieder auf den scheiss Heimtrainer. Dachte, ich haette das hinter mir. Aber wer nicht auf dem Trail bleiben kann...

Obwohl, wie meinte Thomas noch nach dem Sturz lustigerweise: Da unten sehe ich aber auch den Weg. Die Richtung hat genau gepasst.



Waere ich doch nur - ungeachtet der Geschwindigkeit - den Baeumen ausgewichen...

Aber wer von Euch ist schonmal 50 Kilometer mit ner gebrochenen Schulter gefahren


----------



## rpo35 (23. März 2005)

STASCH schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jungs.
> 
> Die gute Nachricht zuerst: Die Tour hat mir Spass gemacht, und ich habe es danach wirklich noch - trotz fiesem Abledern - bis Beuel geschafft. Nicht zuletzt danke ich hier meiner herzallerliebsten Freundin  , die mir entgegenfuhr und mich daran erinnerte, dass ich noch was zu essen im Back hatte. So konnte ich die letzten 15 Kilometer nicht nur reden, sondern wegen der verringerten Geschwindigkeit auch noch mein Licht checken...
> 
> ...


Lieber Uwe,

und jetzt sach Du nochmal, ich würde Dir die Leute vergraulen...
Ich wünsche Dir gute Genesung Stasch !...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## määd (24. März 2005)

besser spät als nie!

Erstmal ein großes Lob an den tourguide und allen kranken und verletzten gute besserung   . War ne supertour mit superwetter und trotz Verwarnung (vom DB Prüfdienst) hats richtig viel Spaß gemacht!!! Klasse Wheelifotos!!!! werde ich wohl jetzt auch mal üben müssen   

@ Handlampe: Sag mal habt ihr meinen Helmsonnenschirm noch gefunden? wenn der weg wäre wäre ich ja mal richtig traurig


----------



## on any sunday (24. März 2005)

STASCH schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jungs.
> 
> Die gute Nachricht zuerst: Die Tour hat mir Spass gemacht, und ich habe es danach wirklich noch - trotz fiesem Abledern - bis Beuel geschafft. Nicht zuletzt danke ich hier meiner herzallerliebsten Freundin  , die mir entgegenfuhr und mich daran erinnerte, dass ich noch was zu essen im Back hatte. So konnte ich die letzten 15 Kilometer nicht nur reden, sondern wegen der verringerten Geschwindigkeit auch noch mein Licht checken...
> 
> ...



Hallo STASCH!

Wo bleiben die Roentgenfotos?   Nee, Schmerz   bei Seite, gute Besserung für die Schulter und auf jeden Fall voll auskurieren bei solch komplizierten Gelenken.

Vorm Krieg bin ich 2 Wochen lang mit 3 gebrochen Rippen gefahren. Ist erst aufgefallen, als mir ein Baum vors Motorrad gesprungen ist und sich die Rippen ungünstig verschoben hatten, nicht wirklich lustig.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## M.Panzer (24. März 2005)

STASCH schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jungs.
> 
> Die gute Nachricht zuerst: Die Tour hat mir Spass gemacht, und ich habe es danach wirklich noch - trotz fiesem Abledern - bis Beuel geschafft. Nicht zuletzt danke ich hier meiner herzallerliebsten Freundin  , die mir entgegenfuhr und mich daran erinnerte, dass ich noch was zu essen im Back hatte. So konnte ich die letzten 15 Kilometer nicht nur reden, sondern wegen der verringerten Geschwindigkeit auch noch mein Licht checken...
> 
> ...




Hallo Statch von mir auch gute Besserung. Die Schulter ist so ne Sache, hatte sie mal ausgekugelt beim Motocrossen, kuriere sie gut aus sonst hast du viel Ärger damit. Bis bald Gruß Stunt-beck.


----------



## Scottti (24. März 2005)

Blut Svente schrieb:
			
		

> Jo bis dann mal bei den 7hillern
> 
> hätt ich fast vergessen! wie siehts denn aus beim tt mit ner trailrunde am schönen lieserpfad (daun) mit den jungs vom www.7hills.de
> ca. 50 km    hm keine ahnung    trails wie gestern
> ciao stefan



Gute Idee!

Für ein stressiges Ründchen mit verbissenen Radsportlern in herrlich welliger Landschaft bin ich immer gern zu haben.   

Wann?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blut Svente (24. März 2005)

Scottti schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Idee!
> 
> Für ein stressiges Ründchen mit verbissenen Radsportlern in herrlich welliger Landschaft bin ich immer gern zu haben.
> 
> ...




 ich melde mich 
 das Team 7 Hills rollt sich erst mal auf Malle ein  
 So mitte  Mai dachte ich. Vorher klappts nicht


----------



## Fungrisu (24. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
ich lese gerade was ich am Sontag alles verpasst habe   
Naja wie der Stefan schon geschrieben hat werden wir auf jeden Fall bescheid geben wenn wir eine Tour organisieren. Am Montag werden wir erst mal Rund um Köln mitfahren und dann geht es erst mal nach Mallorca.

Bis dahin

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Handlampe (24. März 2005)

Ja, Mädels

Wie schaut es denn jetzt mit Ostern bzw. Sonntag oder Montag aus?

Also, entweder an einem Tag eine grosse Rennradtour? 
Hatte mal was im Bergischen Ri. Much- Neunkirchen usw. auf der Karte zusammengestellt...bin ich aber noch nicht ganz überzeugt von. Wie sieht es denn mit Vorschlägen aus ?

....oder aber vielleicht doch die Explorertour mit dem MTB: Kompettes Ahrtal?


----------



## blitzfitz (24. März 2005)

STASCH schrieb:
			
		

> Die weniger Gute Nachricht: Auch wenn vielen der Stunt vielleicht gefiel, mit dem ich versuchte, den Baum seiner Rinde zu berauben, war ich dann doch nach 2 relativ schmerzhaften Naechten mal im Krankenhaus und habe ein Bild durch den Knochen jagen lassen. Knack, kaputt, geiler Bruch (aber nicht ganz!!!) Also erstmal Touren ohne mich. Muss den Arm *schluck* 4-6 Wochen schonen. Im Moment kann ich nicht mal ne Gabel heben
> Aber wer von Euch ist schonmal 50 Kilometer mit ner gebrochenen Schulter gefahren



Hallo Sebastian,

erst einmal gute Besserung und Hut ab. Trainierst du vielleicht fuer die Navy Seals?   

Bis dann mal, wenn die Sonne wieder scheint.

Ralf


----------



## blitzfitz (24. März 2005)

Wuensche euch viel Spass ueber Ostern im huegeligen Gelaende. Melde mich heute fuer ein paar Tage ab - Schwiegerelternbesuch in Garmisch. Das Bike kommt zwar mit, aber grosse Hoffnung auf eine schneefreie Tour schwinden mit jeder Wettervorhersage.

Ciao,
       Ralf


----------



## Daywalker74 (24. März 2005)

STASCH schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Die weniger Gute Nachricht: Auch wenn vielen der Stunt vielleicht gefiel, mit dem ich versuchte, den Baum seiner Rinde zu berauben, war ich dann doch nach 2 relativ schmerzhaften Naechten mal im Krankenhaus und habe ein Bild durch den Knochen jagen lassen. Knack, kaputt, geiler Bruch (aber nicht ganz!!!) Also erstmal Touren ohne mich. Muss den Arm *schluck* 4-6 Wochen schonen. Im Moment kann ich nicht mal ne Gabel heben
> 
> ..... _Du sollst die Gabel auch nicht heben....sondern die Schläge schlucken lassen _
> ...









Hi Seb 

Tja, da war das laute Knacken doch nicht der Baum!!!  Was heißt den hier schonen?? Es gibt doch noch einen anderen Arm! Das es auch damit geht,zeigt Dir bestimmt Mr Giant (17kg)  
Wünsche gute Besserung!!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## STASCH (25. März 2005)

Danke fuer die vielen Besserungswuensche. Ich werde mich dann mal ne Weile   ausklinken   und schicke allen liebe Gruesse und wuensche noch viel Spass bei allen Touren.

Seb.


----------



## M.Panzer (26. März 2005)

Tja, ich werde mich dann auch mal über Ostern abmelden. Wir fahren zum Patenonkel von unserem Kleinen, wünsche aber allen eine schöne Ostertour. Bis die Tage. Will hoffen das Wetter bleibt so. Gruß der Stunt-beck.


----------



## Handlampe (26. März 2005)

So, nach den ganzen,- und noch folgenden schwierigeren Touren hab ich mal für übernächsten Sonntag (3.4.) eine  "normale" TT-Runde reingestellt. Gefahren wird dann je nach Leistungsstärke der Anwesenden.

Mal schauen, wie es um das Team bestellt ist.

Anmeldung


----------



## Handlampe (28. März 2005)

Mein Bruder und ich waren am Ostersonntag mit dem Rennrad unterwegs zu den stählernden Riesen: Den Braunkohlebaggern in den Tagebauten Hambach und Bergheim.

Eine wirklich interessante Tour 
Bericht gibt es hier


----------



## M.Panzer (28. März 2005)

Hallo Uwe hattest du nicht erzählt die lockere Runde durch den Kottenforst sollte am 01.05. stattfinden? Habe meinen Urlaub nun umgelegt damit ich mit meiner Frau daran teilnehmen kann, und was muß ich sehen sie ist am 22.05..   Schade schade da wird dann wol nichts draus, da bin ich leider doch nicht da.   Gruß Stunt-beck.


----------



## Handlampe (28. März 2005)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Uwe hattest du nicht erzählt die lockere Runde durch den Kottenforst sollte am 01.05. stattfinden? Habe meinen Urlaub nun umgelegt damit ich mit meiner Frau daran teilnehmen kann, und was muß ich sehen sie ist am 22.05..   Schade schade da wird dann wol nichts draus, da bin ich leider doch nicht da.   Gruß Stunt-beck.



Hi Micha

Hab den Termin umgelegt, weil einige Andere am 1.5. nicht können. 
Da sich noch niemand eingetragen hatte sah ich kein Problem die Sache zu verlegen...hättest du dich besser mal eingetragen


----------



## M.Panzer (29. März 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Micha
> 
> Hab den Termin umgelegt, weil einige Andere am 1.5. nicht können.
> Da sich noch niemand eingetragen hatte sah ich kein Problem die Sache zu verlegen...hättest du dich besser mal eingetragen



Du weißt doch Uwe ein bischen Pech ist halt immer dabei.
Aber wie sagte schon Rooster Cokburn "der Tag wird kommen"!


----------



## Handlampe (5. April 2005)

Damit unser Fred nicht völlig in der Versenkung landet:

Bin heute mal die Einsteigerrunde im Kottenforst gefahren. 
Mit 62 km und 420 hm kommt mir die Sache noch ein bischen zu lang vor- werd wohl noch ein wenig kürzen müssen.

Hier natürlich auch noch mal der Aufruf...natürlich auch an alle Kernmitglieder mit Anhang:

Termin


----------



## Handlampe (7. April 2005)

Hab also gestern wieder eine klein Explorerrunde hinter mich gebracht.

Bin also die 3Täler Tour abgefahren. Hmmm, wenn ich jetzt die Daten durchgebe dann will, glaube ich, keiner mehr mitfahren:

70 km 1920 hm   

Aber ich darf Entwarnung geben. Nach Abzug von allen Schleifen und Stichwegen die ich ausprobiert habe bleibt dann Netto doch ein biserl weniger übrig:

*57 km 1400hm*

Ich glaube das diese Werte ein wenig mehr auf Zustimmung stossen. 
Durch die ganze Probiererei hab ich auch noch ein paar nette neue Sachen gefunden.
Mir hat die Runde persönlich schon sehr gut gefallen: 
Einrollen an der Ahr- auf den Höhenzug über Bad Bodendorf mit feinem Trail nach Sinzig- Den Rheinhöhenweg hauptsächlich auf breiten Wegen nach Bad Breisig- auf schönen Trails hoch über dem Rhein nach Brohl-Lützing- in und über das Brohltal- natürlich wieder mit einigen Trails bis nach Burgbrohl. Von hier dann hoch auf den Vulkanweg hauptsächlich auf breiten Wegen zum Brausenberg- Rodder Maar und Königssee. Landschaftlich sehr schön durch den Vulkanpark mit seinen sanften Hügeln. 
Abzweig Richtung Schalkenbach- von hier die letzte Steigung (...die hat weh getan) in den Neuenahrer Wald. Als Abschluss gab es dann die feine Trailabfahrt vom Neuenahrer Berg.

Für Alle die ein wenig unsicher waren: Termin


----------



## määd (7. April 2005)

tzzzz  nachdem du mir gestern die für heute angesetzte explorertour vorenthalten hast muss ich da wohl die abgespeckte variante mitfahren.... wobei mir das ganz gut gefällt da ich dein jammern über den schmerzenden allerwertesten bis nach Köln hören konnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (7. April 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Bin also die 3Täler Tour abgefahren. Hmmm, wenn ich jetzt die Daten durchgebe dann will, glaube ich, keiner mehr mitfahren:
> 
> 70 km 1920 hm
> 
> ...



Egal, wie viel am Ende auf dem Tacho steht, ich fahr mit. Hauptsache, der Spassfaktor ist unveraendert hoch.   

Ralf


----------



## Manni (7. April 2005)

Falls es nicht grad Aprilwetter gibt bin ich natürlich auch dabei. 
Suche schonmal die Winterhandschuhe raus. Am Wochenende soll die Schneefallgrenze ja auf 300 Meter sinken   

Gruß Manni


----------



## rpo35 (7. April 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> ...Winterhandschuhe...


Ich hatte heute schon die "langen" an und ich war froh drum. Regen, Hagel...alles was das Herz begehrt...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## p_pipowitsch (8. April 2005)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Egal, wie viel am Ende auf dem Tacho steht, ich fahr mit. Hauptsache, der Spassfaktor ist unveraendert hoch.
> 
> Ralf



Wer hat jemals von Spaß geredet. Wer macht hier was zum Spaß. Ich glaub ich bin im falschen Film.
Du müsstest unser Motto eigentlich genau kennen. *Wir sind doch  n i c h t  zum Spaß hier.*Und jetzt ab in den Keller zum Rad Pflegen, eh Rad Pimpen, eh ich meinte natürlich Lachen.

Gruß
Lach isch oder was


----------



## blitzfitz (8. April 2005)

p_pipowitsch schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat jemals von Spaß geredet. Wer macht hier was zum Spaß. Ich glaub ich bin im falschen Film.
> Du müsstest unser Motto eigentlich genau kennen. *Wir sind doch  n i c h t  zum Spaß hier.*



Ja, ja, ich gelobe Besserung und werde mich in Zukunft nicht mehr so gehen lassen...........  

Trotzdem, wird Zeit, dass es wieder mit allen zusammen in den Wald geht.   

Ralf


----------



## Handlampe (9. April 2005)

Tja....nachdem das ja mit dem Urlaub so blendend funktioniert hat, werden sich mein Brüderchen und ich wohl am Montag auf das Rennrad setzen und mal ein wenig Richtung Süden fahren. Mal schauen, wie weit wir in 3 bis 4 Tagen kommen. Hatte mal überlegt auch Ri. Elsass zu fahren. Kennt da vielleicht jemand eine schöne Strecke bzw. lohnenswerte Ziele ?

Ansonsten hab ich mir noch den Metro-Guide Europa von Garmin zugelegt und werd dann damit mal eine kleine Strecke austüfteln.


----------



## juchhu (9. April 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Tja....nachdem das ja mit dem Urlaub so blendend funktioniert hat, werden sich mein Brüderchen und ich wohl am Montag auf das Rennrad setzen und mal ein wenig Richtung Süden fahren. Mal schauen, wie weit wir in 3 bis 4 Tagen kommen. Hatte mal überlegt auch Ri. Elsass zu fahren. Kennt da vielleicht jemand eine schöne Strecke bzw. lohnenswerte Ziele ?
> 
> Ansonsten hab ich mir noch den Metro-Guide Europa von Garmin zugelegt und werd dann damit mal eine kleine Strecke austüfteln.


 
Der GPS-Virus ist finanziell tödlich.  Keine Heilung möglich.  Aber wenigstens weißt Du dann, wie Du mit dem GPS des Himmels Eingangspforte findest.  

VG Martin, der mit den GPS-Virus tanzt.


----------



## Markus_Wahn (9. April 2005)

@ Handlampe

Ich kann Dir wärmstens Naturns in Südtirol empfehlen. Fahre im Mai das 4te mal dort hin. Das sind richtig fette Strecken zu finden. Ist auch ein super Campingplatz dort direkt vor der Haustür.


----------



## Handlampe (10. April 2005)

Haben uns überlegt, die Rollfahrt durch den Kottenforst am 22.5. mit einem Grillen bei mir zu beenden. 

Ich sponsore die Getränke.
Jamjam sollte jeder selbst mitbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (10. April 2005)

Es ist vollbracht!

Das Projekt Titanium ist fertig.







Isset nich schön?  Steht da ganz unschuldig und wartet auf seine erste Jungfernfahrt. 

Ralf


----------



## rpo35 (10. April 2005)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist vollbracht!
> 
> Das Projekt Titanium ist fertig.
> 
> ...


Sieht klasse aus Ralf ! Ich kann nicht alle Komponenten erkennen...Aber hätte dieses Projekt nicht eine leichtere Gabel und z.B. zumindest ein paar WCS-Teile oder so verdient ?...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Handlampe (11. April 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht klasse aus Ralf ! Ich kann nicht alle Komponenten erkennen...Aber hätte dieses Projekt nicht eine leichtere Gabel und z.B. zumindest ein paar WCS-Teile oder so verdient ?...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph




Dafür ises aber eine funktionierende Gabel. Bomber is was feines.....

Sckickes Gefährt Ralf ....da sieht man wieder wo das Geld ist


----------



## Kalinka (11. April 2005)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist vollbracht!
> Das Projekt Titanium ist fertig.
> Isset nich schön?  Steht da ganz unschuldig und wartet auf seine erste Jungfernfahrt.
> Ralf


Ja, eine Schöhnheit...ich steh auf die Farbe  
Hat aber einen Fehler!
Wie willst Du eine TT-Tour überstehen mit nur einem Getränkehalter


----------



## Enrgy (11. April 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Wie willst Du eine TT-Tour überstehen mit nur einem Getränkehalter [/COLOR]



Ganz einfach: Mitfahrer anbetteln, weil ob des edlen Rahmens war kein Geld mehr für einen zweiten Halter im Budget, außerdem wird die Kiste dann zu schwer. Sollen doch die Leute 3Liter mitschleppen, deren Kisten eh schon 13-15kg wiegen...


----------



## blitzfitz (11. April 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht klasse aus Ralf ! Ich kann nicht alle Komponenten erkennen...Aber hätte dieses Projekt nicht eine leichtere Gabel und z.B. zumindest ein paar WCS-Teile oder so verdient ?...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



Hallo Ralph,

vielen Dank für die Blumen. So schwer ist es garnicht geworden, ca. 10,irgendwas kg. Die Gabel (Marathon SL) ist zwar kein SID, aber mit 1700g auch nicht schwerer als eine Fox, aber eben richtig belastbar.   
Es ist halt ein Mix aus ein paar Leichtbauteilen (WCS Vorbau, Lenker wiegt auch nur 250g) und ein paar schönen Accessoires (SALSA Stütze und Klemme).

Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (11. April 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür ises aber eine funktionierende Gabel. Bomber is was feines.....
> 
> Sckickes Gefährt Ralf ....da sieht man wieder wo das Geld ist



Ha ha ha, das gesamte Bike ist mit Sicherheit weniger kostspielig als diverse Geräte, die so manch andere unter ihrem Allerwertesten durch den Schlamm schieben.

Habe die eine oder andere finanzielle Optimierungsmöglichkeit ausgereizt - gebrauchter Rahmen aus USA, Jahresgabel aus Bayern und vieles aus dem Portal mit den vier bunten Buchstaben. Na ja, so ein paar Teile sind natürlich auch neu, z.B. Kette   .

Ralf


----------



## blitzfitz (11. April 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, eine Schöhnheit...ich steh auf die Farbe
> Hat aber einen Fehler!
> Wie willst Du eine TT-Tour überstehen mit nur einem Getränkehalter



Stimmt, ich suche ja auch schon seit längerem einen zweiachsigen Anhänger aus Titan. So ein kleines Fäßchen muß schon hieinpassen.


----------



## Handlampe (11. April 2005)

Morgen werden sich mein Brüderchen und ich auf die grosse Explorertour machen: 
Einmal Ahrtal und ....zurück....na, zurück dann lieber doch nicht. Eine Strecke reicht dann doch aus und dürfte ziemlich heftig werden. Zum Glück geht es ja von der Quelle zur Mündung....also quasi nur bergab


----------



## Enrgy (11. April 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ... Zum Glück geht es ja von der Quelle zur Mündung....also quasi nur bergab




Wie die Floßfahrten auf der Isar...

Viel Spaß, Wetter soll ja besser werden morgen.   
Hab gerade noch die ersten und letzten Sonnenstrahlen von heute erwischt auf meiner Feierabendrunde.


----------



## Handlampe (11. April 2005)

Höhö, hab die Explorertour für morgen auch reingestellt um mal wieder ein paar Pünktchen in der Statistik zu sammeln.   

Naja, wir sind ja auch immerhin schon zu dritt unterwegs.


----------



## blitzfitz (11. April 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Höhö, hab die Explorertour für morgen auch reingestellt um mal wieder ein paar Pünktchen in der Statistik zu sammeln.
> 
> Naja, wir sind ja auch immerhin schon zu dritt unterwegs.



Na dann viel Spass. Werde im Büro mal sehnsüchtig an euch denken.

Wieso habt ihr eigentlich immer Urlaub, wenn alle anderen Brötchen backen müssen????


----------



## Handlampe (12. April 2005)

Bin also "fast" heile  von unserer Ahrtalexpedition wieder daheim angekommen.....was soll ich sagen: War ein absolut tolles Abenteuer was sich über den ganzen Tag gezogen hat (8 Stunden reine Fahrzeit)

Wir haben es also geschafft: Einmal Ahr komplett mit einigen netten Schleifen zusätzlich

Mein Brüderchen konnte am Ende nicht mehr sitzen.....nach 115 km und 1950hm kann das auch mal passieren. 

Bericht und Bilder gibt es später.


P.S.

Werde die Tour aber warscheinlich für den Vatertag  wohl canceln. 
Hat den einfachen Hintergrund: Heute hatten wir natürlich auf den Trails freie Bahn.....aber am Feiertag trifft man gerade zur besten Wanderzeit so zwischen 15-16 Uhr auf die dann wohl doch etwas volleren Pfade zwischen Altenahr und Ahrweiler.....und das macht dann warscheinlich nicht so viel Spass.


----------



## Handlampe (13. April 2005)

Es starteten mein Brüderchen und ich um 07.17 Uhr MEZ ab Bonn HBF um in Euskirchen dann zu Jan in die Bahn nach Nettersheim umzusteigen. 
Dummerweise fuhr  diese Bahn wegen Bauarbeiten nicht nach Blankenheim (Wald) sondern eben nur bis Nettersheim, was die Tour dann noch etwa 10 km länger machen sollte.

Hier zeigte die Eifel ihr wahres Gesicht: Bei angekündigten max. 18 Grad herrschten hier oben mal gerade 3 Grad Celsius vor    sodas dann doch ein wenig die Garderobe gewechselt werden musste






Im schönen Städtchen Blankenheim wurde natürlich als Erstes die Ahrquelle angefahren, welche hier direkt in einem Haus entspringt. Nach vergeblicher Suche des Wasserhahnes, um diesen vielleicht mal spasseshalber abzudrehen gab es dann doch eine andere Herausvorderung zu meistern:

Eine Ahrüberquerung....ohne Hilfsmittel......ohne Brücken, Tunnel usw.....und das alles trockenen Fusses






*Es ist gelungen*

An der jungen Ahr vorbei ging es über Waldwege und einige schöne Trails auf dem Ahrtalweg talabwärts.









Hier auch schon zu erkennen: Die Bauarbeiten an der ehemaligen Ahrtalbahnstrecke, die wohl zu einem asphaltierten Radweg ausgebaut werden soll. 
Für uns als MTB'ler eher nicht so schön, werden doch die ehemals teils hübschen Pfade auf der alten Trasse doch zu ganz schönen Autobahnen gefräst.
Hier im Bild ist schon die erste Vorstufe des 4-spurigen Radweges zu erkennen. 






An der Ruine Dollendorf verliessen wir dann die Ahr um in das herrliche Lampertstal mit seinen Wachholdergebieten abzutauchen.






Über den Wachholderweg ging es über Lampertstal- Dollendorf- Bechertstal in einer grossen Schleife wieder zurück an die Ahr












Weiter ging es über Ahrhütte und Ahrdorf wieder auf dem Ahrtalweg auf der stillgelegten Bahnstrecke durch das Tal.

Wer braucht den Pasubio, wenn es hier auch herrlich stockfinstere Tunnel mit absolut unberechenbarem Untergrund gibt?






Kurz vor Müsch ging es dann wieder aus dem Tal hinaus um
1. Die Aussicht zu geniessen
2. Eine kleine Rast einzulegen
3. Ein dummes Gesicht zu machen






Wieder durch das Tal ging es über Antweiler nach Fuchshofen. Hier mussten wir mangels Alternativen kurz die Bundesstrasse nutzen um aber dann ein absolutes Highlight der Strecke geniessen zu können.
Extrem Steil führte der Pfad zuerst aus dem Tal hinaus um dann immer am Hang entlang mit kleinen Auf und Ab's bis nach Schuld zu führen.






In Schuld wurde dann ersteinmal im Restaurant Schlecker eingekehrt um danach den nächten Trail oberhalb von Schuld- diesmal auf der anderen Talseite zu fahren. 
Eine äusserst kniffelige Angelegenheit - diesmal leider auch mit einigen Schiebepassagen. 
Nach leichten Orientierungsproblemen Seitens des Guides wurde dann der zweite Teil des Trails weggelassen und es begann der direkte Aufstieg nach Harscheid.
Ab jetzt sollten wir das Ahrtal doch für einige Zeit verlassen.
Von Harscheid ging es hinüber bzw. hinunter in das Lierstal. Der Anstieg nach Lind hatte es dann auch in Sich. Anfangs mit geschmeidigen 7-8 % wurde er zunehmend immer schlechter (mit feinen tiefen Spurrillen) und steiler: Als Krönung gab es dann hinter einem kurzen flacheren Stück die abschliessende 24% Rampe. Unterhalb von Lind ging es dann mit leichten Auf und Nieder über die Höhe um dann  die feine Abfahrt hinunter nach Kreuzberg zu fahren. Hier hatte die Ahr uns dann wieder. 
Diese war dann auch schon ein wenig angewachsen:






Von Altenburg ging es dann aus dem mittlerweile tief eingeschnittenen Tal wieder hinauf um dann unterhalb des Schrock den klasse Trail zuerst parallel zum Hang und später hinunter nach Rech zu absolvieren. 
Auf dem Bild dürfte auch zu erkennen sein, das hier im unteren Ahrtal die Vegetation doch schon ein wenig weiter war als weiter Oben: Deutlich mehr Grün war im Spiel:






 Die 1. Pannenpause nutzen Jan und ich zu einer kleinen Kletterpartie, während mein Bruda flickte und genossen den tollen Ausblick auf die Ahrschleife






Ab Rech ging es dann über die üblichen Trails bis nach Ahrweiler. 
Hier hiess es dann ersteinmal: 
Flanieren auf der Promenade und Besuch im Spielkasino:






Nach der doch schon gewissen Anzahl von Kilometern bzw. Höhenmetern glaubt man garnicht, wie schön so ein Belag hier sein kann:





Trotzdem gab es noch eine Steigung zu bezwingen: Ab Lorsdorf ging es auf den Rotweinwanderweg in die Weinhänge um wieder eine schöne Aussicht zu geniessen: 
Zu sehen ist das sich weit öffnende Ahrtal mit den im Hintergrund schon zu erkennenden Höhenzügen des Rheintals






Meine abschliessenden Explorerversuche wurden dann auch fallengelassen und es ging in Bad Bodendorf wieder zurück an die Ahr, welche wir dann bis zur Mündung in den Rhein begleiteten.

Tolle Geschichte am Schluss: 500m vor der Mündung in einer 90 Grad Asphaltkurve hab ich mich dann auch noch lang gemacht: Plötzlich war fast keine Luft mehr im Vorderreifen......und mit so einem schwimischwami Pneu lässt sich nicht mehr wirklich gut einlenken.

Trotzdem sind wir aber glücklich, kaputt aber zufrieden an der Mündung angekommen:



 

Für die Statistik:

114 km 1950 hm


Mit dabei waren: 

Jan (määd)
Thomas (dawalker74)
Uwe (Handlampe)


----------



## Enrgy (13. April 2005)

Geile Tour, Jungs, ich bin stolz auf euch!!  

Schade, daß das Wetter nicht mitgehalten hat. 
So wie Thomas (sitzmäßig) fühle ich mich immer schon nach der Hälfte eures Pensums...  
Daher bleiben solche Expeditionen für mich unerreichbar.


----------



## M.Panzer (13. April 2005)

So so und ich dachte schon ich wüßte was ich Vatertag mache! Aber was ist denn mit dem noch nicht eröffneten Rheinsteig, man könnte doch dort eine Explorertour machen und schauen wo man rauskommt. Wie wär´s?   Es war aber eine klasse Tour   die das TT doch auf jeden Fall wiederholen sollte. Gruß Stunt-beck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyChris (13. April 2005)

hallo zusammen,

habe mich einfach dreister weise als mitfahrer für eure tour am 17ten eingetragen!

wollte mal schauen ob mein stehvermögen reicht um bei euch mit zuhalten! 
bin mal auf strecke gespannt; geht ja quasi durch mein wohnzimmer , was ja nix heißen soll, da es mir trotz guter heimatkunde, immer wieder schwer fällt so einige trails wieder zu finden  

wäre nett was von euch über eure kondition zu erfahren um vorab mal abzuchecken ob ich euch zu sehr aufhalten werde  

p.s.:
alternative zur vatertags geplakten ahrstrecke; die rsc wildpferde weibern veranstalten am 5.5 ihre 11. CTF "rund um die brug olbrück" mit drei strecken zur auswahl


----------



## Handlampe (13. April 2005)

FunkyChris schrieb:
			
		

> wollte mal schauen ob mein stehvermögen reicht um bei euch mit zuhalten!
> bin mal auf strecke gespannt; geht ja quasi durch mein wohnzimmer , was ja nix heißen soll, da es mir trotz guter heimatkunde, immer wieder schwer fällt so einige trails wieder zu finden
> 
> wäre nett was von euch über eure kondition zu erfahren um vorab mal abzuchecken ob ich euch zu sehr aufhalten werde



Hi Christian

Freut mich wieder einen neuen Mitfahrer begrüssen zu können.
Mach dir mal keine Sorgen um die Kondition. Bis jetzt sind immer Alle wieder heile zuhause angekommen.....meistens zumindest    

Ansonsten gilt natürlich: WIR SIND NICHT ZUM SPASS HIER


----------



## FunkyChris (13. April 2005)

@handlampe
wollte ja nur mal freundlich nachhören, da die strecke ja schier unendliche möglichkeiten hat, sich so richtig kaputt zu machen! 

weiß nicht ob du damit was anfangen kannst aber meine hausrunde ist:
bad breisig - mönchsheide (einige interessante Trails) - sinzig - mühlenberg (ebenfalls ein paar Trails) - lohrsdorf - golfplatz - landskrone (cooler trail) - wenn dann die beine noch luft haben   über straußenfarm/ reisberg nach sinzig oder ab an die ahr und heim


----------



## rpo35 (13. April 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Geile Tour, Jungs, ich bin stolz auf euch!!
> 
> Schade, daß das Wetter nicht mitgehalten hat.
> So wie Thomas (sitzmäßig) fühle ich mich immer schon nach der Hälfte eures Pensums...
> Daher bleiben solche Expeditionen für mich unerreichbar.


Tach Volker,

schonmal Popocreme probiert; soll Wunder wirken...oder gibt's noch andere Gründe ?... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Enrgy (13. April 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach Volker,
> 
> schonmal Popocreme probiert; soll Wunder wirken...oder gibt's noch andere Gründe ?...
> 
> ...




Ach, das isn langes Thema. Seit ich bike (1991), hab ich Probleme mit den Sätteln. Nach ca. 30-45min gleichmäßiger Fahrt im Sitzen (zB. Auffahrt zum Altissimo) schläft mir alles zwischen Oberschenkeln und Bauchnabel ein. Bei allen Sätteln und auch von Anfang an. Tolles Gefühl beim Pinkeln - es läuft einfach irgendwas raus, ohne daß man was davon merkt...
Deswegen muß ich auch möglichst viele technische Trails in meine Touren einbauen, damit ich mich immer wieder hinstellen muß und die Durchblutung fördere und die Nerven entlaste   
Oder auf längeren Straßenstücken mal im Wiegetritt fahren, dann geht es wieder.
Dauern die Touren länger als ca. 3h reine Fahrzeit, fängt der Hintern grundsätzlich an zu schmerzen und ich habe Probleme auf der Kiste irgendeine vernünftige Sitzposition zu finden. Hier würde wohl ein ultraweicher, dicker Gelsattel helfen. Gibt ja Montag bei Aldi welche  ...
Damit ist mein "Einschlafproblem" immer noch nicht behoben.
Wundfahren tu ich mich recht selten, wohl auch, weil meine Touren eben nicht so lange dauern. Vorher machen sich die anderen Probleme bemerkbar.

Ärgerlich ist, daß man keine Sättel vernünftig probefahren kann. Ich würde gerne mal 3 oder 4 Stück mit auf eine Tour nehmen und unterwegs umbauen, um einen direkten Vergleich zu haben. Aber welcher Händler macht sowas schon? So bleibt einem nur, Sättel auf Verdacht zu kaufen. Da die Dinger ja auch nicht gerade für dreifuffzich zu bekommen sind (außer bei Aldi  ), beschränkt sich diese Suchaktion irgendwann von selbst.

Ich bin neben den Originalsätteln meiner Bikes 10 Jahre mehrere normale Flite gefahren und jetzt einen Specialized BG. Aber letztendlich bleibt alles beim alten. Erst ist alles taub, dann tuts nur noch weh   

Gruß Volker


----------



## Handlampe (13. April 2005)

FunkyChris schrieb:
			
		

> weiß nicht ob du damit was anfangen kannst aber meine hausrunde ist:
> bad breisig - mönchsheide (einige interessante Trails) - sinzig - mühlenberg (ebenfalls ein paar Trails) - lohrsdorf - golfplatz - landskrone (cooler trail) - wenn dann die beine noch luft haben   über straußenfarm/ reisberg nach sinzig oder ab an die ahr und heim



Gerade in dem Bereich zwischen Bad Breisig und Sinzig kannst du dann gerne auch mal den Guide machen- kenn ich noch nicht so wirklich gut. 
Unsere Tour z.B. verläuft hier auf dem Rheinhöhenweg- wenig spektakulär- obwohl die Singletrailabfahrt hinunter nach BB doch sehr schön ist. Hat aber auch den Grund, weil sonst die Tour einfach zu schwierig bzw.zu viele Höhenmeter zusammen gekommen wären.
Es sind ja so schon Einige geworden- auch mit ein paar netten Rampen dabei.

Also, Stoff zum Kaputtmachen ist genug dabei


----------



## FunkyChris (13. April 2005)

gehe mir jetzt gleich mal neue schlappen für meinen hinterlauf kaufen  
der hat schon slick charakter, was für meine breiten grade net wirklich förderlich ist 

schau dann später noch mal in TOP50 software, was ich euch so an alternativen bieten könnte! das schöne an der gegend ist das du immer alternativen hast(kurz und heftig, oder etwas länger und dafür nicht so viele hm)


----------



## supasini (13. April 2005)

hab auf "mitfahren" geklickt - und schon war's passiert. ich weiß aber noch nicht, ob ich's schaffe, versuche aber um 10 uhr da zu sein! sonst euch allen viel spass, martin aus euskirchen


----------



## Handlampe (13. April 2005)

supasini schrieb:
			
		

> hab auf "mitfahren" geklickt - und schon war's passiert. ich weiß aber noch nicht, ob ich's schaffe, versuche aber um 10 uhr da zu sein! sonst euch allen viel spass, martin aus euskirchen



Hi Martin

Wir haben ein Kernmitglied aus Euskirchen, der am Sonntag auch mitfährt. Vielleicht könnt ihr eine Fahrgemeinschaft bilden.

Ansprechpartner wäre Scotti (Oli)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## määd (14. April 2005)

erstmal großen Dank an unseren Tourguide für den sehr unterhaltsamen Bericht!!!!!!!!!
Explorerrunden mit der Familie Wisskirchen sind doch immer wieder spannend und extrem unterhaltsam. Seit dieser Tour weiß ich auch wie man bei 17% Steigung im 10 cm tiefen Schlamm stecken dabei volle Kanne treten und doch fast gar nicht vorwärtskommen kann und umfallen will man ja dann auch nicht. Das hat seinen Reiz    Für die Statistik noch der "spritverbrauch pro Person"
5 Müsliriegel, 1,5 Powerriegel, 1,33 Käsebrote, 0,66 Nutellabrote, 0,3 Wurstbrote, 0,3 Packungen Leibnizdoppelkekse, 0,3 Pakungen Schokokekse, 0,3 RiegelriesenKitKat und mehrere Litter Leitungswasser, Energymischungen, Punicaoase und LemonWasser
Außerdem verbrauchten wir insgesamt 2 Schläuche und eine Luftpupe... bei mir gingen Außerdem 2 Zähne meiner lieben Zahnkränze drauf obwohl ich doch über den von Kettenblättern schon angesägten Baum getragen habe.
Es bleiben die Fragen: Wie schlägt man sich aus dem kleinen und dem mittleren Zahnkranz einen Zahn aus?????? Wieviele Felsen liegen wirklich im Eisenbahntunnel im Weg und wie findet man im tunnel seine Brille wieder?
Letz Roll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## määd (14. April 2005)

und grade kommt ein weiterer Punkt für die Schadensstatistik hinzu:
MEINE KETTE 
Die gute leidet jetzt unter einer Dauererrektion ihres 35 Kettengliedes und meint deshalb immer die Rtzel rauf und runter springen zu müssen... na toll.....Dann mal los neue kaufen.... und eine weiter Frage: warum putzt man seine Kette um dann festzustellen das sie im A.... ist?  

....... dann geh ich halt wieder joggen.....so!


----------



## M.Panzer (14. April 2005)

määd schrieb:
			
		

> und grade kommt ein weiterer Punkt für die Schadensstatistik hinzu:
> MEINE KETTE
> Die gute leidet jetzt unter einer Dauererrektion ihres 35 Kettengliedes und meint deshalb immer die Rtzel rauf und runter springen zu müssen... na toll.....Dann mal los neue kaufen.... und eine weiter Frage: warum putzt man seine Kette um dann festzustellen das sie im A.... ist?
> 
> ....... dann geh ich halt wieder joggen.....so!



Mach dir nichts draus meine hat sich eben im 7-Geb. auch mal wieder verabschiedet.


----------



## Handlampe (15. April 2005)

Falls es noch nicht aufgefallen ist: Ich hab dann die Vatertagstour an der Ahr gestrichen. Ich hoffe die bisherigen beiden Mitfahrer (Oli und Bernd) sind nicht böse.

Mal schauen ob wir was Alternatives machen. Im Gespräch war ja die CTF bzw. RTF in Weibern.


P.S.

Wo ich gerade beim Streichen von Touren bin: Die Nideggenrunde werde ich wohl auch canceln.....


----------



## Scottti (15. April 2005)

Mußte mich leider wieder von der Team Tomburg 3 Täler Tour abmelden.   
Meine Renovierungsaktivitäten schreiten leider nicht in der von mir veranschlagten Geschwindigkeit voran.

Wünsche viel Spaß!


----------



## Handlampe (16. April 2005)

Bin ja mal gespannt, wie denn das Wetter morgen wird. 
Ich hab jetzt drei Prognosen.....alle sagen was anderes. Es geht von Regen bis Schauer mit sonnigen Abschnitten. 

In den letzten Tagen lagen die Frösche sowieso  immer ziemlich daneben. Heute war z.B. Regen angesagt   ....alo hier gab es nichts Feuchtes von Oben

Eigentlich sollten die ganzen Meterologen im Monat April Zwangsurlaub nehmen müssen-  Bringt eh nix, wenn sie arbeiten gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## määd (16. April 2005)

Rischtiiiisch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## on any sunday (16. April 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ja mal gespannt, wie denn das Wetter morgen wird.
> Ich hab jetzt drei Prognosen.....alle sagen was anderes. Es geht von Regen bis Schauer mit sonnigen Abschnitten.
> 
> In den letzten Tagen lagen die Frösche sowieso  immer ziemlich daneben. Heute war z.B. Regen angesagt   ....alo hier gab es nichts Feuchtes von Oben
> ...



Wahre Worte, in Kölle kommt jetzt sogar die Sonne raus. Ich bleib aber trotzdem bei meiner Abmeldung, getreu dem TT Motto "Ohne ihn könnnen wir es schaffen"  

Sollte es morgen früh widererwartend trocken sein und der Planet vom Himmel brennen, werde ich doch meinen Diesel anschmeissen und mich in die Hand der RTF aka Roten Tomburg Fraktion begeben.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## FunkyChris (16. April 2005)

muss leider mit beauaern mitteilen das ich morgen sehr wahrscheinlich nicht am start sein werde!!! 13.5 t findlinge; die zur verschnöreung des elterlichen gartens beitragen sollen, haben ihre tribut gefordert!!! linke hand am arsch!!!!    
falls ich nicht noch über nacht einen eingelenkten erfinde sollte  , gibt das leider mit eurer 3täfer tour keinen für mich!!!! 

sorry und viel spaß und vor allem gutes wetter


----------



## supasini (18. April 2005)

war gestern seeehr geil, die tour.  
mein radel krieg ich wohl auch ohne größere finanzielle belastungen wieder fit   
ich fahre sicher noch mal mit euch    wenn ihr mich mitnehmt?   
vor allem kompliment an dich, uwe: sowohl tolle strecke als auch sehr nette "leitung" der tour, wir etwas langsameren hatten (glaub ich) nie das gefühl unerwünsct zu sein.
cu, supasini


----------



## FunkyChris (18. April 2005)

hurra ich lebe noch!!!  
kann mich supasini nur anchließen! super tour, coole leute, genialer guide!
freue mich schjon auf das nächstemal, dann mit wenioger gewicht, besseren reifen und mehr saft in den beinen!!!  

fotos hab ich in mein album geladen; sind ein bißchen groß fürs forum! sind auch nicht so massig viele, da ich ja meistens die aussicht von hinten genossen habe!


----------



## Backloop (18. April 2005)

supasini schrieb:
			
		

> war gestern seeehr geil, die tour.
> mein radel krieg ich wohl auch ohne größere finanzielle belastungen wieder fit
> ich fahre sicher noch mal mit euch    wenn ihr mich mitnehmt?
> vor allem kompliment an dich, uwe: sowohl tolle strecke als auch sehr nette "leitung" der tour, wir etwas langsameren hatten (glaub ich) nie das gefühl unerwünsct zu sein.
> cu, supasini



Also suspasini versteht sich nicht nur auf den technischen Kauderwelsch, auch die Lobhudelei gelingt ihm ganz gut. Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen


----------



## Manni (18. April 2005)

Hallo,
da kann ich mich nur anschließen.
Wieder mal eine top TT-Tour, vielleicht sogar noch einen Tick schöner als die Letzte.  
Ich werde mir die Runde dieses Jahr sicher nochmal bei Sonnenschein gönnen.
Nach dem Sturz fühle ich mich heute zware, als hätte mir einer ins Kreuz getreten und das Knie ist wohl etwas geprellt. Sonst ist aber alles ok. 
Mittwoch gehts dann mit Hardy auf Tour. 

Wünsche euch viel Spaß am Donnerstag,
Gruß Manni


----------



## on any sunday (18. April 2005)

3 Tätere TT Tour   

Wat fürn Sche(iss). 

Der Berg des Versprechens







Und was wurde draus.  

Wo waren die versprochenen Aussichten? Wo die Täler? Wo das übliche Ausscheidungsrennen? Wo die tourabbruchreifen Überschläge und Materialschäden? Wieso wurden die Schwächeren nicht wie sonst in der Biegung am Fluß vergraben? Wieso wurden die Tourdaten nur um ca. 10 Prozent überschritten? Warum waren wir im Hellen schon wieder am Ziel? Sowas habe ich nicht gebucht und will es nie wieder erleben.

Tief enttäuscht!

Mikele


----------



## Handlampe (18. April 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Und was wurde draus.
> 
> Wo waren die versprochenen Aussichten? Wo die Täler? Wo das übliche Ausscheidungsrennen? Wo die tourabbruchreifen Überschläge und Materialschäden? Wieso wurden die Schwächeren nicht wie sonst in der Biegung am Fluß vergraben? Wieso wurden die Tourdaten nur um ca. 10 Prozent überschritten? Warum waren wir im Hellen schon wieder am Ziel? Sowas habe ich nicht gebucht und will es nie wieder erleben.
> 
> ...



Zu 1: Wenn du hier mal nicht eine schöne Aussicht auf ein Schöne Aussichtschild hattest:







Zu 2: Oli war nicht dabei.....also, keine Ausscheidungsrennen   

Zu 3: Immerhin hatten wir doch ein paar fasttourabruchreife Überschläge

Zu 4: Weil die Biegung des Flusses bei der Suppe einfach nicht zu erkennen war.

Zu 5: Nur 10%.....nagut, ich bekenne mich schuldig, das nächste Mal wird wieder eine 0 an die 10 drangepackt.


Mir hat es auf jeden Fall wieder viel Spass gemacht. Ein kleiner Bericht folgt natürlich noch.


----------



## rpo35 (18. April 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wo das übliche Ausscheidungsrennen? Wo die tourabbruchreifen Überschläge und Materialschäden? Wieso wurden die Schwächeren nicht wie sonst in der Biegung am Fluß vergraben? Wieso wurden die Tourdaten nur um ca. 10 Prozent überschritten? Warum waren wir im Hellen schon wieder am Ziel? Sowas habe ich nicht gebucht und will es nie wieder erleben.
> 
> Tief enttäuscht!
> 
> Mikele


Gut so, dann hab ich ja nix verpasst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (18. April 2005)

Start der 3 Täler 0 Sicht Tour war in Bad Neuenahr. Trotz des nicht gerade prickelnden Wetters fanden sich ausser mir doch noch 11 Biker zum gemütlichen Radeln ein. 
Darunter auch wieder einige nette neue Gesichter. 
Die TT Gemeinde wird immer grösser, obwohl das eigentliche Team ja allmählich auseinander fällt.

Von Bad Neuenahr ging es also erstmal auf asphaltierten Uferwegen zum Einrollen Richtung Rhein. 
Kurz vor Bad Bodendorf hiess es aber dann das erste Mal die kleinsten Über- bzw. Untersetzungen
 zu nutzen. Mit bis zu 20% zog die Rampe hinauf auf den Bergrücken rund um den Mühlenberg.






Hier hätte es eigentlich schon die erste Aussicht auf das weite Ahrtal mit seinen Weinbergen gegeben- leider gab es nur Suppe. 
Die weitere Fahrt zum Hellenberg erfolgte dann genau in dieser Nebel und Wolkenpampe.

Die Abfahrt hinunter nach Sinzig auf schmalem steilen Singletrail war dann dementsprechend glitschig.

Wieder Höhe gewinnend ging es nun an den Hängen des Rheintales Richtung Bad Breisig. 











*So.....und jetzt kommen sie endlich*:

*Die von Allen warscheinlich sehnsüchtig erwarteten traumhaften Panoramabilder 
*

Starten möchte ich die Kollektion mit dem phantastischen, den Sinne betäubenden Blick von hoher Warte auf Bad Breisig:








Da stockt einem der Atem......oder?

Das zweite Bild zeigt die traumhafte, atemberaubende Sicht aus schwindelnden Höhen direkt auf den Rhein:



*
Unfassbare Aufnahmen, die die Schönheit der Landschaft wohl eindrucksvoll wiedergeben.*  



Immer wieder auf schmalen Pfaden ging es Auf und Ab:





In Brohl-Lützing verliessen wir den Vater Rhein und es ging in das Brohltal. 
Wieder über einen Trail ging es zum Mineralbrunnen: Tönnissteiner Sprudel. Hier kann man sogar an einem Wasserhahn kostenlos Mineralwasser auffüllen. 
Dieses hätte dann an der längsten Steigung dieser Tour hinauf nach Kell herrlich wieder ausgeschwitzt werden können. 
Es folgte eine Fahrt hoch über dem Brohltal um dann auf einem schönen Serpentinendownhill wieder hinab zu gleiten.
Über Burgbrohl  ging es über den Broltalweg weiter talaufwärts- natürlich immer wieder über ein paar gut zu fahrende Trails. 
Ab Weiler hiess es dann wieder: Höhe machen - zuerst um aus dem Tal zu kommen und danach dann den Bausenberg zu erklimmen.







Nach kurzer Abfahrt ging es nun auf breiten Wegen durch den Vulkanpark zum Rodder Maar:






Am gut versteckten Königsee vorbei ging es nun Richtung Schalkenbach. Hinter diesem im Tal liegenden Örtchen folgte dann die letzte wirklich zähe Auffahrt hinauf in den Neuenahrer Wald. Auf nettem Pferdeweg drehten die Reifen immer wieder durch und oben angekommen wusste jeder was er geleistet hatte. 
Die letzte Etappe ging dann wieder über breite Wege hinüber zum Neuenahrer Berg wo dann das letzte Highlight wartete: Der herrliche Singletrail hinunter nach Bad Neuenahr.

Nach der Tour ging es dann noch mit ein paar Bikern in der,die,das Hastdunichtgesehen Bistro/Bar....hab leider den Namen vergessen (Hier mal einen schönen Dank an Christian für den guten Tipp: Die Burger waren der Knaller)

Tourdaten: 63 km 1400hm

Mit dabei waren:

blitzfitz
Badehose
daywalker74
suspasini
wiesel
FunkyChris
Manni
titusrider
Backloop
on any sunday
knightrider
Handlampe


----------



## blitzfitz (18. April 2005)

Kann mich der Lobhudelei ebenfalls nur anschließen. Die Aussichten waren einfach klasse. Ich habe schon lange nicht mehr diese Vielzahl an Grautönen geniessen können, z.B.
- kaltgrau
- naßgrau
- milchiggrau
- dunkelgrau
- Regengrau
- leichtgrau
- wolkengrau
- schlammgrau (oder war es braun??)
- usw. usw. usw.

Handlampe hat wirklich alle Register einer Panormatour gezogen.


----------



## Enrgy (18. April 2005)

Ihr wart sogar am Königssee? Schade, daß der Watzmann im Nebel verschwunden blieb....


----------



## FunkyChris (18. April 2005)

@handlampe
die bar hiess,heißt und wird hoffentlich auch noch ne zeit lang "both's" heißen. einfach einmalig fürs ahrtal!!!  
und sonst kann ich mich nur voll und ganz manni anschließen! war nicht das letzemal das ich die tour gefahren bin! vorgarten hin oder her! 
aber eigentlich können wir über die suppe froh sein sonst hätten wir locker ne stunde mehr gebraucht wg. geiler aussichten!


----------



## Wiesel (19. April 2005)

Hallo,
wollte auch noch Danke sagen für die klasse Tour. Hat maximalen Spaß gemacht, auch wenn´s für meine Verhältnisse reichlich anstrengend war   

Volker


----------



## blitzfitz (26. April 2005)

Auf vielfachen Wunsch wird der Ausflug in das schöne Wiedtal vom letzten Jahr wiederholt. Der eine oder andere hat ja schon Den Termin entdeckt.   

Und hier geht's zur Anmeldung: Wiedtalrunde 

Bis dann,
           Ralf


----------



## Manni (27. April 2005)

Hallo,
natürlich bin ich dabei! 
Übrigens danke für deine Email, schöne Bilder!

@Handlampe: Wie ist denn eure Tour morgen vom Schwierigkeitsgrad einzuschätzen? Ich würde nämlich gerne mit einem Freund vorbei schauen. Nur sollte es dann kein Ausscheidungsfahren werden 


Gruß Manni


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (27. April 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected]: Wie ist denn eure Tour morgen vom Schwierigkeitsgrad einzuschätzen? Ich würde nämlich gerne mit einem Freund vorbei schauen. Nur sollte es dann kein Ausscheidungsfahren werden
> 
> 
> Gruß Manni


Hallo Manni,
was soll denn das für eine Anforderung bei Team Tomburg sein?   
Grüße Bernd


----------



## Handlampe (27. April 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> natürlich bin ich dabei!
> Übrigens danke für deine Email, schöne Bilder!
> 
> ...



Hi Manni

Ausscheidungsfahren muss ja auch nicht immer sein. 
Hab ja schon geschrieben, das Jeder die Tour nach belieben mitfahren kann. 
Marco (spooky) hatte auch schon erwähnt, das er nicht die passende Beleuchtung hat und deswegen nicht die grosse Runde fahren wird. Also kann er dann auch de Radler wieder zurück führen die nicht so lange fahren wollen....und mit so  einem Co-Guide mit allerbesten Ortskenntnissen in seiner "Heimat" wird das sicherlich auch nicht langweilig werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (27. April 2005)

Am Sonntag gibts mal wieder eine Ahrtalrunde. Diesmal geht es aber schon weit Talaufwärts, da wo die Wanderer nicht mehr hin kommen   
Als Bonbon der Tour gibt es die tollen Trails rund um Schuld, wie z.B. den hier:







Bei dem angekündigten Wetter lädt dann auch die Daubiansmühle etwa zur Halbzeit der Tour zum rasten ein.



Anmeldung


----------



## Manni (27. April 2005)

Schade,
aber Sonntag habe ich schon was in unserer Gegend vor. Aber ich denke mal morgen bin ich dabei.

Gruß Manni


----------



## FunkyChris (28. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen, bin gestern und die tage nochmals die drei täler tour abgefahren!   
nochmals dickes kompliment an den guide! habe auch ein bilder von den aussichtsmöglichkeiten gemacht für die graufarben fraktion  

werde diese bei gelegenheit und wieder finden meiner digicam mal hier posten


----------



## Manni (29. April 2005)

Hallo,
nach der Irrfahrt durch Bonn mit seinen Bahnübergang-Atrappen war die Tour dann doch wieder richtig schön. 
Schönes Wetter, gute Sicht und nette Begleitung. Und schließlich gabs dann noch einen Blick über Bonn bei Nacht, von der Abfahrt im Dunkeln mal ganz abgesehen!   
Wenn da nicht immer dieser Lärm gewesen wären   
Also Feuer und Fauchen hätte ich am Drachenfels ja noch verstanden, aber dieses urzeitliche Geschrei, Uwe da mußt du noch an dir arbeiten   

Jedenfalls ist es schon lange her, dass ich auf nur 4km 300hm gemacht habe. Das merke ich auch heute, aber ich bin demnächst sicher nochmal dabei.

@Uwe wenn du den Track haben willst schick mir mal bitte deine Emailadresse.

Gruß Manni


----------



## Enrgy (29. April 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber dieses urzeitliche Geschrei, Uwe da mußt du noch an dir arbeiten



Was war los, wieder Ärger mit dem Huddel-Juchem? Knackende Kurbeln und Ghostshifting? Platten? Oder nur Freudenschreie?




			
				Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Jedenfalls ist es schon lange her, dass ich auf nur 4km 300hm gemacht habe.



Jaja, das soll im 7GB öfter vorkommen...  


PS: ich habe mich nach Studium der Landkarten mal todesmutig für Sonntag eingetragen. Falls ich dann schlappmache, kann ich ja den letzten Bergkamm auslassen und unten zurückrollen. Ich muß endlich mal wieder was anderes sehen als immer nur Glüder, Dhünn und Altenberg.

Gruß Volker


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (29. April 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ich muß endlich mal wieder was anderes sehen als immer nur Glüder, *Dhünn und Altenberg.*
> Gruß Volker


Hallo Volker, 
was gibt es denn Schöneres?
Grüße 
Bernd
P.S.: Auch wen Du es im anderen Thread geschrieben hast: Meines Erachtens ist der "Linnefe-Trail" ein sehr schöner Wanderweg mit so gut wie keinem Gefälle - wie gefällt Dir denn der Eifgenbach von Wermelskirchen bis zur Markusmühle ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (29. April 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Volker,
> was gibt es denn Schöneres?



Die Gegend an der Ahr ist zB. weit weniger besiedelt als hier bei uns. Nicht auf jedem Berg hat man schon die nächste Neubausiedlung vor Augen oder hört eine Autobahn, muß eine Straße queren etc. Noch ruhiger ist es zB. im Hunsrück (Tour Baybachtal). Außerdem ist die Fülle an Trails mit ausreichend Hm abwärts eine ganz andere Hausnummer als hier bei uns. Wenn man sich schon bergauf quält, soll es sich schließlich auch lohnen!



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Auch wen Du es im anderen Thread geschrieben hast: Meines Erachtens ist der "Linnefe-Trail" ein sehr schöner Wanderweg mit so gut wie keinem Gefälle - wie gefällt Dir denn der Eifgenbach von Wermelskirchen bis zur Markusmühle ?



Was hab ich wo geschrieben?  
Der Linneftrail von Grunewald runter bis zur Dhünn ist einer meiner Favoriten. Lang genug, ständiges leichtes Gefälle, eng genug und auch technisch mit Wurzeln und kleinen Absätzen. Nun sind wir vorgestern auch noch einen mir unbekannten Einstieg vom Friedhof Grunewald abwärts gefahren - nochmal mehr Wurzeln und schöne Kehren zwischen den Bäumen  

Eifgenbach von Wermelskirchen zur Markusmühle kenn ich, Linneftrail ist aber besser, weil ständig bergab, keine steilen Zwischenanstiege und schneller zu fahren. Außerdem ist der Eifgenweg meistens recht breit und eher anspruchslos, was das Fahren im schnellen Flow angeht. Es sei denn, du kennst eine andere Spur irgendwo auf halber Höhe...


----------



## M.Panzer (29. April 2005)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Auf vielfachen Wunsch wird der Ausflug in das schöne Wiedtal vom letzten Jahr wiederholt. Der eine oder andere hat ja schon Den Termin entdeckt.
> 
> Und hier geht's zur Anmeldung: Wiedtalrunde
> 
> ...


Hallo Ralf es freut mich das du die Wiedtalrunde nochmal gepostet hast. Habe mich natürlich direkt angemeldet, ich hoffe das ich dann da bin, und nicht auf dem Rheinsteig. Das einzige was ich nicht verstehe ist warum immer Sonntags, der Donnerstag davor wäre doch auch ganz nett. Bis dahin Gruß Micha.


----------



## Handlampe (29. April 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> PS: ich habe mich nach Studium der Landkarten mal todesmutig für Sonntag eingetragen. Falls ich dann schlappmache, kann ich ja den letzten Bergkamm auslassen und unten zurückrollen. Ich muß endlich mal wieder was anderes sehen als immer nur Glüder, Dhünn und Altenberg.
> 
> Gruß Volker




Freut mich, das du mal wieder dabei bist


----------



## Enrgy (29. April 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Freut mich, das du mal wieder dabei bist




Jou, ich geb mein bestes! Wetter soll ja richtig sommerlich werden!  

Der Bahnhof liegt ja scheinbar direkt an der B257, kurz vor der Brücke?

Wenn ich schlappmache, laßt mich einfach zurück, ich bin gewohnt in dieser Gegend ohne Licht und Orientierung zu fahren... 

Gruß Volker


----------



## Handlampe (30. April 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> J
> 
> Der Bahnhof liegt ja scheinbar direkt an der B257, kurz vor der Brücke?



Jep, ist nicht zu verfehlen. 
Wenn du die Brücke meinst von der Strasse die rechts hoch nach Lind geht, dann ist deine Aussage auch richtig. 

Als Tipp: Wenn du am Cafe Ahrwind (ehemals Fahrtfind) vorbei gefahren bist.....dann bist du zu weit gefahren.   

P.S. 

Mein Bruda und ich werden wohl wieder mit der Bahn anreisen.
Abfahrt 10.21 Uhr ab Roisdorf bzw. 10.26 Uhr ab Bonn

Falls noch Jemand Interesse hat, mitzufahren, dann bitte vorher noch melden, dann würden wir ein Wochenendticket (max. 5 Personen) lösen


----------



## M.Panzer (30. April 2005)

Frage wie sieht es denn nun mit der Vatertagstour des TT aus??????????????


----------



## Handlampe (30. April 2005)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Frage wie sieht es denn nun mit der Vatertagstour des TT aus??????????????



Ganz einfach: Es gibt keine   

Ich weiss nicht, was mit dem Rest ist, aber ich werde mich sehr warscheinlich auf das Rennrad schwingen und die RTF in Weibern fahren.


----------



## Manni (30. April 2005)

Na dann meldet euch doch einfach beim Bernd an 

Gruß Manni


----------



## Blake69 (1. Mai 2005)

Mojen Männer!

Da ich der erste war, der am Bahnhof in Ahrbrück wieder angekommen ist , mache ich hier im Forum weiter:

Vielen Dank an alle für die Geduld bei meinen 2 Platten (aber der letzte hat sich ja soundtechnisch gut angehört. Habe nach oben geguckt, wo denn die 
Rakete steigt  ) Ja und vor allen Dingen besten Dank an unseren Guide Uwe (Handlampe) für die Führung der Tour (zumindest die ersten 20km  ) und den super-geklickten Schlauch  . Der hat bis zum Bahnhof keine Zicken gemacht. Der hat mir soviel Auftrieb gegeben, dass ich sogar noch einen Rennradfahrer versägt habe  .

Naja, so dämlich habe ich mir 2 Platte auch noch nicht eingefangen. Das ist schon ein verdammter Zufall, dass als erstes der Flicken dort positioniert ist, wo ein Loch im Schlauch ist und beim zweiten Schlauch der Flicken den Geist aufgibt   Ich denke, es lag eher am alten Flickzeug, bzw. am Kleber.  

Ich hoffe auf jedenfall, dass ihr noch eine schöne Tour hattet mit einem netten Abstecher in die urige Mühle mit lecker Weizenbier!

Bis demnächst, Jörg


----------



## Handlampe (1. Mai 2005)

Blake69 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe auf jedenfall, dass ihr noch eine schöne Tour hattet mit einem netten Abstecher in die urige Mühle mit lecker Weizenbier!
> 
> Bis demnächst, Jörg



Hi Jörg

Die urige Mühle haben wir noch gefunden- hat allerdings ein Weilchen gedauert, da ich mich dann doch zweimal ziemlich verfranst habe.
Haben danach noch drei heftige Anstiege mitgenommen und sind dann aber auch ab Schuld die selbe Route wie du über den Ahrtalradweg zurück.

Der Bericht folgt natürlich noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (2. Mai 2005)

...oder: *Die Wurmkurtour*





Teilweise war an Fahren garnichtmehr zu denken, da Mensch und Maschine so mit Gespinst und Fäden der Raupen und natürlich auch mit den lustigen grünen Gesellen selber übersäht waren.
OK, ganz so schlimm war es dann auch nicht.

Hier die Chronologie der Runde bei phantastischen Bedingungen durch und um und über das mittlere Ahrtal.

Am Startpunkt in Ahrbrück fanden sich 10 Bikersleut zu der Expeditionsfeiertagsausflugsrunde ein.   








v.l. Thomas, Claus, Volker, Jan, Thomas, Brian, Jörg, Dieter, Stefan

Was noch Keiner ahnen konnte war  das die Tour alle Beteiligten in ein Wechselbad der Gefühle tauchen würde:

-Da gab es die fast schon normalen aber dieses Mal sehr häufigen Pannen (Hier hat es ganz besonders Jörg erwischt, der die Tour nach 20 km leider abbrechen musste.)

-da gab es die nicht so schweren Auffahrten aus dem Ahrtal

-da gab es aber auch die verzwickten Trails rund um Schuld

-da gab es die Exlorereinlagen dank eines leicht verwirrten Guides

-da gab es die Feiertagausflugeinlagen mit ausgiebiger Rast in der Daubiansmühle bzw. auf dem Hönninger Junggesellenfest (zumindest, das was noch davon übrig war

-da gab es aber auch die heftigen Rampen z. B. hinauf zum Schulder Hardt



Los ging es von Ahrbrück aus direkt hoch Richtung Lind auf einer auch mir neuen Auffahrt auf breitem gut zu fahrenden Waldweg.
Von der Linder Höhe:




ging es dann direkt wieder hinunter auf der fast schon berüchtigten Abfahrt hinunter in das Lierstal.
Ich glaube ich kann mich nicht daran errinnern, das wir es jemals geschafft haben diese Abfahrt ohne Verluste über die Bühne zu bekommen.
Nette Spurrillen und tiefe Matschlöcher laden zum Abflug über den Lenker geradezu ein. 
Diesmal hat es dann Claus und Dieter erwischt- glücklicherweise ohne nennenswerte körperlich Schäden (klaffende Fleischwunden zähle ich jetzt mal zu den nicht nennenswerten Schäden   

Am Laubachshof gab es dann die erste Panne: Betroffen war Brian bzw. sein Schuh, der keine wirkliche Verbindung mehr mit seinem Cleat hatte.....dafür aber das Pedal mit dem Cleat. Leider nur notdürtig repariert ging es dann wieder aus dem Lierstal hinaus Richtung Harscheid- wieder auf breiter, gut zu fahrender Piste. 

Auf der Höhe:





Mit einem kleinen Schlenker um den Weilskopf, den wir später dann eine Etage tiefer auf einem schmalen Trail nochmal umfahren würden ging es dann an Harscheid vorbei hinunter in das Ahrtal bis fast nach Schuld. Vorher folgte aber die Anfangs steile und später herrlich am freien Hang entlangführende Fahrt auf besagtem Trail:



 

 



So ging es dann nach Schuld, wo sich dann leider Jörg mit seinem zweiten nicht mehr wirklich zu reparierenden Reifenschaden von der Gruppe verabschieden musste. 
Der Rest machte sich wieder hinaus aus dem Tal und es gab den 2.Teil der Trails- diesmal noch einen Tick schmaler als der Erste ging es wieder am Hang entlang Richtung Armuthsbach. 
Im Bachtal began dann der Explorerteil der Tour, da mir das Gebiet hier auch unbekannt war und ich nur nach GPS navigieren wollte.
Das ist dabei raus gekommen:






Nach dem 3. Anlauf und einigen Kilometern im tiefen (matschigen) Fahrwasser erreichten wir dann doch die Daubiansmühle.






und es gab die verdiente Rast. Nach der ausgiebigen Pause verabschiedete sich dann Dieter von uns.

Weiter ging es wieder hoch aus dem Ahrtal, anfangs auf einem Teilstück, das wir dann das 4.Mal unter den Stollen hatten. Hier musste ich besonders zügig fahren um nicht von der Meute gemeuchelt zu werden.
In Fuchshofen wechselten wir dann die Talseite und es ging wieder zurück Ri. Schuld. Die Auffahrt erfolgte auf der üblichen Rampe






Oben angekommen trafen wir dann auf ein paar Penner, die sich in den Schulder Slums ein wenig aufwärmten:






Es folgte der 3.Teil der Trails rund um Schuld entlang des Schulder Hardts.
Nach diesem Pfad kam es dann aber ganz knüppeldick: 

Vom "Ahrtalblick" hoch über Schuld  gab es noch einen schönen Trail wieder hinunter in das Tal: Das war mir bekannt. Nur war mir die Auffahrt auf der anderen Seite nicht bekannt- und diese entpuppte sich dann auch als die ultimative Rampe. Ich denke, im Schnitt mit 20% zog sie um die 70hm hinauf.

Nach dieser Tortour gab es aber dann ab Schuld nur noch lockeres Ausrollen:
Auf dem Ahrtalradweg ging es zurück Richtung Ahrbrück






Unterbrochen durch die Reste des Hönninger Junggesellenfestes wo sich dann die Truppe den Selbigen gab:






Am Ende waren es 48km und 1150 hm

Bilder gibt es hier


----------



## FunkyChris (2. Mai 2005)

hier wie versprochen, die nachträglichen aussichtsbilder der 3T null Sicht Tour 
geschossen an der ersten hütte und rund um breisig bzw. reutersley! 
der rest folgt dann im fotoalbum

cu
christian


----------



## Enrgy (2. Mai 2005)

*1.5. - Tag der Arbeit*

Eigentlich als Feiertag gedacht, nun "leider" dieses Jahr auf den Sonntag gefallen, also auch kein "frei"!!!  

Unter dieser Pämisse wurden dann gestern im Ahrtal zwischen Ahrbrück und Schuld (Uwe, du bisset in Schuld!) alle bekannten und unbekannten Steilansteige, Matschabfahrten, verschollene Mühlen, Seidenspinner-Kolonien und Maifest-Reste abgeklappert. 

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich noch nie außerhalb der Alpen soviel bergauf geschoben wie gestern  
Was will uns das sagen? 1. - ich bin ne schlappe Sau ; 2. - die Anstiege waren trotzdem nun wirklich nicht ohne, ich war nicht der einzige Fußgänger. Riispäkt an Klaus, der nach Asteinwirkung auf sein Schaltauge die letzten Anstiege nur noch im 2. Gang bewältigen konnte.  

Die Trails, die sich dann nach der Quälerei auftaten, waren natürlich erste Sahne. Wirkliche Singletrails am felsigen Steilhang, so daß man teilweise schon mit dem Lenker rechts den Fels berührte - und, jaa, es ging links genauso steil runter wie rechts hinauf...

Wären nur nicht diese unsäglichen Orientierungsaussetzer des Guides (natürlich ist das GPS schuld - ääh, IN Schuld) gewesen, die uns locker 150Hm zusätzlich auf "herrlichen" vermatschten Waldautobahnen bescherten...rauf und auch wieder runter. Logisch.  

Zum Glück gab es auf der Ausrolletappe zurück zum Start den Platten mit Vorankündigung in Sichtweite der Überreste des Maifestes in Hönningen mit krass korrekten Preisen - alles 1.  

Was soll ich noch sagen, et wor wie immer lustisch und anstrengend, aber mit den der Quälerei mehr als angemessenen Trails!  

PS: ein Gang auf die Waage brachte Erstaunliches zu Tage:
Gewicht gesten morgen 89kg, gestern abend 86kg!  
Ein Alpencross würde mich wohl innerhalb 10 Tagen wieder auf mein Idealgewicht bringen...  

Gruß Volker


----------



## määd (2. Mai 2005)

Noch zu erwähnen: Auf der berüchtigten Abfahrt gab es noch den temporären Verlust von 2 Trinkflaschen.... wie auch immer sowas passieren mag *g*

War ne tolle Tour - Hänsel und Gretel lassen grüßen


----------



## Handlampe (2. Mai 2005)

FunkyChris schrieb:
			
		

> hier wie versprochen, die nachträglichen aussichtsbilder der 3T null Sicht Tour
> geschossen an der ersten hütte und rund um breisig bzw. reutersley!
> der rest folgt dann im fotoalbum
> 
> ...



Mann....ist ja der Wahnsinn. Hätt ich gewusst, das es da links und rechts so runtergeht hätt ich mich dann doch nicht getraut da her zu fahren


----------



## FunkyChris (2. Mai 2005)

@handlampe
die strecke ist dank zahlreichem baumwerk mittlerweile auch geringfügig verschärft! 
mal ganz abgesehen davon das neben dem geländer mitten auf dem weg auch zur reutersley, jetzt noch ein paar dicke hinkelsteine liegen!  was die streckenführung nur noch in eine richtung zu lässt


----------



## Kalinka (3. Mai 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> *
> ...Wären nur nicht diese unsäglichen Orientierungsaussetzer des Guides (natürlich ist das GPS schuld - ääh, IN Schuld) gewesen, die uns locker 150Hm zusätzlich auf "herrlichen" vermatschten Waldautobahnen bescherten...rauf und auch wieder runter. Logisch. ...
> *


*
Also, wenn ein GPS bei Menschen von denen im Forum behauptet wurde ein solches menschliches zu sein, zu Orientierungslosigkeit führt... Was richtete dieses Wundergerät dann bei mir an... retrograde Amnesie  
Vielleicht sollte ich doch vom Kauf eines Geko 201 absehen, um nicht meine Identität zu verlieren *


----------



## MrGoodGuy (3. Mai 2005)

... die "Quälixe" des Montainbiking


----------



## Handlampe (3. Mai 2005)

Hier gibt es noch die GPS-Daten der Ahrbrücktour (natürlich ohne die Irrfahrten   





(Auf das Bild klicken für grössere Abbildung)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (4. Mai 2005)

Hat sich erledigt!

Gruß Manni


----------



## M.Panzer (5. Mai 2005)

Und ich sage noch es gibt ihn doch!!!!    Der Rotwildjünger hat sich für die Rollfahrt angemeldet.   Klasse Micha schade das ich dann nicht kann, aber wie wärs denn nochmal mit ner Tour an einem Samstag zusammen?  
Bis dann Micha.


----------



## Handlampe (7. Mai 2005)

Hab die Tour im mittleren Ahrtal  für den nächsten Monat nochmal reingestellt. Gibt allerdings einige Änderungen im Streckenverlauf - also auch sicherlich interessant für Alle die schon das letzte Mal mitgefahren sind.


----------



## Handlampe (9. Mai 2005)

Für alle Freunde des schmalbereiften muskelbetriebenen Fortbewegungsmittels gibt es am Pfingstsonntag eine feiste Ganztagestour, geguided von unserem Eifelyeti Paul.

Anmeldung


----------



## Handlampe (9. Mai 2005)

Werde mal Alle, die sich schon für die Rollfahrt am 22.05. eingetragen noch Einzeln anschreiben, ob es problematisch ist, das Ganze eine Woche nach Hinten zu schieben, da ich an diesem WE die Möglichkeit hätte eine Mehrttagestour mit dem Rennrad zu machen.


Also, neuer Termin wäre dann der *5.6.05*


----------



## Enrgy (9. Mai 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Werde mal Alle, die sich schon für die Rollfahrt am 22.05. eingetragen noch Einzeln anschreiben, ob es problematisch ist, das Ganze eine Woche nach Hinten zu schieben, da ich an diesem WE die Möglichkeit hätte eine Mehrttagestour mit dem Rennrad zu machen.
> 
> 
> Also, neuer Termin wäre dann der *5.6.05*




Immer diese Dackelschneider!   
Hab mich noch nicht eingetragen, mache das wetterabhängig. Interesse habe ich auf jeden Fall. 
Aber daß du mir ja nicht den 18.6. verplanst!   
Karte hab ich heute losgeschickt.

PS: wenn ihr nochmal ne 7GB-Feierabendrunde zu den pflückreifen Erdbeerfeldern plant, will ich unbedingt mit. Dann komm ich mit 2 Satteltaschen und Hänger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (9. Mai 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Aber daß du mir ja nicht den 18.6. verplanst! ....ist fixiert
> Karte hab ich heute losgeschickt.
> 
> PS: wenn ihr nochmal ne 7GB-Feierabendrunde zu den pflückreifen Erdbeerfeldern plant, will ich unbedingt mit. Dann komm ich mit 2 Satteltaschen und Hänger...



Stimmt....den Termin sollten wir eigentlich schonmal reinsetzten....wann is denn nochmal Erdbeerzeit?


----------



## Handlampe (10. Mai 2005)

Die Meisten haben es ja schon bemerkt.....wenn ich die Tour vom 22.5. auf den 5.6. verschiebe und dann erwähne, es würde sich um 1 Woche handeln    dann stimmt eine Aussage nicht so ganz.

Also, richtig ist: Die Tour verschiebt sich 2 Wochen auf den 5.6.


----------



## rotwildjünger (11. Mai 2005)

dann melde ich mich nach Monaten wieder einmal für eine TT-Tour an,
dann wird diese verschoben auf einen Termin an dem ich nicht kann....

Schicksal, Glück ?!?

Viele Grüße bis auf ein anderes Mal
Michael


----------



## määd (15. Mai 2005)

immer kommt alles anders als man denkt... das ist wie beim wetter


----------



## Backloop (21. Mai 2005)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem, wird Zeit, dass es wieder mit allen zusammen in den Wald geht.
> 
> Ralf




Ts ts ts*kopfschüttel*

Wollte mal wieder ein bisschen Leben in diesen Thread einhauchen   

Aber falls noch jemand in den Wald will. Ich plane kurzfristig (ab Mittwoch falls das Wetter mitspielt) einige Tage den GR5 in den Vogesen zu befahren. Gerade so das man am Samstagabend wieder zurück ist. Möchte schließlich nicht versäumen das es am Sonntag mit Ralf nochmal in den Wald geht *rrrh*


----------



## Manni (22. Mai 2005)

Hallo backloop,
ich war über Pfingsten in den Vogesen, unter anderem auch auf dem GR5.
Der Bericht ist aber leider noch nicht fertig.
Wo wolltest du denn genau entlang fahren? 
Der GR5 ist zum Beispiel auf dem Vogesen-Hauptkamm eher zum Schieben und Tragen als zum Biken geeignet. 
Nur so als kleine Vorwarnung.

Hier der Bericht. Bilder sind noch nicht fertig, aber gibts demnächst alles auf meiner Homepage.

Vogesen 2005

Es ist Donnerstag, der 12. Mai 9Uhr und wir sind unterwegs.
Endlich wird es Ernst, das langwierigen Planen der Tour, die sich am Tourverlauf der Vogesentour der Bike vom letzten Herbst orientiert, ist zu Ende.
Anders als bei der Bike verläuft unsere Tour allerdings nur durch die Vogesen, den Schwarzwald hatten wir ja schon letztes Jahr.
Die ersten beiden Etappen sind größtenteils Eigenkreationen, wogegen die letzten beiden am Reisebricht angelehnt wurden. Mal sehen was da auf uns zukommt.
Markus sitzt am Steuer, ich mache ein Nickerchen, da ich bis in die Nacht hinein GPS-Karten kalibriert hatte.
Der Fiesta ist voll gepackt bis oben hin, zwei Hardtails, zwei volle 30Liter-Rucksäcke und massig Proviant. Bei bestem Wetter geht es so die A61 hoch durch die Eifel, den Hunsrück und die Pfalz nach Straßburg und weiter nach Obernai.
Mittags sind wir da, fahren durch die Altstadt und suchen uns einen schattigen Parkplatz am Stadtrand. Dann geht es los, umziehen, Räder auspacken und zusammenbauen, dann ganz wichtig:	Auto-Position im GPS speichern - und los geht es.

Direkt hinter Obernai beginnen die Trails, extra Wege nur für VTTs  Vélo à tout terrain  hoch in die ersten Ausläufer der Vogesen. 
Unser erstes Ziel ist das Kloster Mont Ste Odile. Der Odilienberg. Wir winden uns die kleine Straße hinauf, schließlich stehen heute noch genügend Kilometer auf dem Programm.
Es riecht nach Tee und Marmelade und wir kommen schnell voran. Kaum ein Auto ist unterwegs.
Oben besuchen wir das Kloster und genießen die Aussicht auf die Vogesen. Dann gibt es ein kleines Lunch bevor wir uns in die Grüne Hölle der Vogesen stürzen. 
Handtuchbreite Trails, leicht wellig, mal mit Wurzeln, Gräben Steinen aber auch steile Abschnitte. Wir sind in unserem Element, Erlebnis pur.
Unten fragen wir erst einmal nach dem Weg, ein Wanderer zeigt uns den Weg und schon kriegen wir eine Gratisstunde in Geschichte, eine Leidensgeschichte im 2.Weltkrieg. Nach 20 Minuten müssen wir dem freundlichen Herrn aber klar machen, dass wir heute noch 30km auf dem Programm haben und weiter müssen. Wir beschließen ab jetzt niemanden mehr nach dem Weg zu fragen da unser Zeitplan sonst nicht haltbar wäre.
Wir erreichen den Ort Barr und bewegen uns nun auf der route des vines weiter nach Andlau.
Hier biegen wir ab ins Weihermattenthal und es geht auf steiler Forstpiste bergan. Ab dem Naturfreundehaus müssen wir dann auch Abschnittsweise schieben, da der Ungersberg einem Vulkankegel gleich spitz zusammen läuft.
Auf dem Gipfel wird kurz verweilt und der kleine Gipfelturm bestiegen. Dann stürzen wir uns auf die verblockten Trails hinab. Wir sind wie in Trance.
Auf dem GR5 geht es weiter nach Châtenois, vorbei an den Burgruinen der lOrtenbourg, die wir kurz erkunden.
In Châtenois suchen wir dann eine Unterkunft und werden in einer Jugendherberge fündig. Nach dem Duschen ist es aber bereits 10Uhr und wir finden kein geöffnetes Restaurant mehr. Also wird aus den Vorräten gezehrt und es geht ins Bett.


Morgens gibt es zum Glück ein ausgiebiges Frühstück: Marmeladen-Baguette.
Daran, dass in Frankreich nicht von Tellern, sondern von Servietten gefrühstückt wird müssen wir uns aber erst gewöhnen.
Dann geht es bei leichtem Nieselregen los. Etwas unmotiviert fahren wir Richtung Hahnenberg. Unterwegs kommen wir an ein Areal mit einem vier Meter hohen Zaun, und denken zuerst an ein militärisches Sperrgebiet, bis wir dann die Bewohner des Areals  eine Horde Affen sehen. Kurzfristig besuchen wir den Park la Montagne des Singes.
Dann geht es weiter zur le Haut Koenigsbourg, einer von Kaiser Wilhelm nachgebauten Burganlage aus dem Mittelalter. Auch diese Burg wurde ausgiebig besichtigt, bevor wir an einem Imbiss ganz unsportlich Pommes mit soussages de Straßburg essen.
Dann brechen wir gesättigt zum Massif du Taennchel auf, das wir auf unfahrbaren Pfaden erklimmen und an den mysteriösen Felsformationen, die Tierköpfen ähneln vorbeifahren. Entlang der Rocher des Reptiles, Rocher Bellevue, Rocher pointu und den Rocher de la Garde.
Abwärts geht es wieder auf schönen Trails, jedoch machen wir den Fehler, ab hier den Vorschlägen der Bike zu folgen und landen auf schlammigen Forststraßen und mit Brennesseln verseuchten Trails.
Das sollte uns eine Lehre sein und so ziehen wir für den Uphill die Straße den kaum fahrbaren Pfaden vor.
Es geht nach Aubure, einem Wintersportort wo wir uns in einem kleinen Gasthaus ein Zimmer nehmen. Abends gehen wir ausgiebig essen, trotz der mangelhaften Sprachkenntnisse gelingt es uns aber doch leckeren Kalbs- und Rinderbraten zu bestellen.
Nach dem Essen werden dann die Kleidungsstücke gewaschen und auf der Leine getrocknet, bevor es wieder zeitig ins Bett geht.

Morgens ist es immer noch recht trüb und es regnet leicht. Nach dem typisch französischen Marmeladen-Baguette Frühstück, jedoch ergänzt mit frisch gepresstem Saft und Crossaints geht es los. Die Motivation ist wieder eher mäßig, das Wetter könnte ruhig etwas freundlicher sein. 
Im Wald hängt der Nebel und wir steigen zum Hitzberg auf. Auf dem Höhenkamm verläuft der Fernwanderweg GR532, dem wir über den Rehberg und den Petit Brézouard zum Grand Brézouard folgen. 
Teilweise reist der Himmel auf und wir sehen die Wolken über den Kamm ziehen. 
Am Col des Bagenelles verlassen wir den Kamm und fahren auf dem GR5 ab nach Bonhomme.
Hier beginnt der Aufstieg zum Tête des Faux und uns kommen langsam Zweifel am oberflächlichen Reisebericht der Bike, denn der Aufstieg ist ab dem Ètang du Devin- einem kleinen See - größtenteils nicht fahrbar, die steilen und verblockten Serpentinen bergan sind einfach eine Nummer zu hart.
Es geht vorbei an Soldatenfriedhöfen und Schützengräben, denn der Tête des Faux war im ersten Weltkrieg eine umkämpfte Festung.
An einem Bunker mit befestigter Seilbahnstation aus dem ersten Weltkrieg suchen wir Schutz vor dem Regen, bevor wir über den Tête des Immerlins zum Col du Calvaire am Lac Blanc abfahren.
Hier essen wir Flamkuchen und wärmen uns auf.
Dank unser sehr guten Ausrüstung sind wir immer noch recht guter Stimmung, was man von anderen Mountainbikern nicht sagen kann. Im Lokal sehen wir eine Französin, die total ausgekühlt und entkräftet auf einer Bank schläft. Draußen sind circa 8°C  und die Dame hat lediglich Trikot und kurze Shorts an. 
Nach einer Stunde kommt ihr Mann herein, der scheinbar das Auto vom Ausgangspunkt geholt hat. Hier dürfte in nächster Zeit wohl ein größeres Geschenk fällig werden, um die Gefährtin wieder gnädig zu stimmen. Derart schlecht ausgestattet sollte man im Frühjahr nicht zu einer Tagestour aufbrechen, schon gar nicht wenn es über 1000 Meter Höhe hinausgeht und das Wetter schon am Tag zuvor eher unbeständig war.

Wir fahren weiter und steigen zum Vogesen Hauptkamm auf. Wir sind nun in den Wolken, nur kurz ist der Lac Blanc sichtbar, bevor sich die Wolken um uns und das Hochmoor der les Hautes Chaumes schließen. Die Wolken steigen von Westen auf und ziehen über den Kamm nach Osten, wobei es öfters zu Schauern kommt.
Es geht über den Gazon du Faing, Gazon du Faîte und den le Tanet zum Col de la Schlucht. Vom gigantischen Panorama des nach beiden Seiten steil abfallenden Hochplatos mit seinen Felsabbrüchen und den eiszeitlichen Karseen Lac Blanc Lac Vert und Lac Forlet ist kaum etwas zu sehen.
Am Col de la Schlucht endet unsere Etappe vorzeitig in einem heftigen Regenschauer und wir suchen Schutz in einem Hotel, auf eine Fortsetzung haben wir keine Lust.
Uns bleibt nur das Hoffen auf den nächsten Tag, jetzt ist unsere größte Sorge erst einmal die Kleidung und die Schuhe trocken zu bekommen. So werden einfach die Heizung in unserem Zimmer, sowie alle Heizungen auf dem Flur in Beschlag genommen und am Morgen sind auch tatsächlich alle Sachen trocken.
Aber am vierten Tag ist keine Besserung abzusehen. Mit uns sitzen noch eine Mannschaft Rennradler beim Frühstück, auch diese sehen etwas bedröppelt aus der Wäsche. 
Nach kurzer Beratung steht für uns fest: Ab ins Tal, da uns der Weg zum le Hohneck als weitere Schiebepassage durch die Wolken erscheint und im Tal Hoffnung auf Sonne besteht.
Über Serpentinen surfen wir hinab ins Tal, schroffe Felsen, Bäume und nasse Wurzeln machen es uns nicht leicht und der Weg wird zum Gebirgsbach.
Im Tal geht es auf Wanderwegen wieder gen Osten Richtung Munster und weiter nach Colmar, wo wir mit der Bahn nach Ribeauville fahren. Von hier ist Sonntags aber kein Zug nach Chatenois erreichbar.
Toll, dass uns die französische Bahn trotzdem ein Wochenendticket für 20 verkauft hat ohne auf diese Tatsache hin zuweisen. So schließen sich nochmals 20km auf Asphalt an, die wir in rasanter Fahrt hinter uns bringen, bis wir mit GPS-Unterstützung eine Punktlandung am Auto schaffen.

Doch so leicht geben wir uns nicht geschlagen und fahren gen Schwarzwald, wo wir in Freiburg in der WG meiner Schwester unterkommen. Abends werden wir durch die Stadt geführt und lernen die schöne Studentenstadt kennen. Dann geht es auf den Schlossberg wo wir den Sonnenuntergang über dem Kaiserstuhl bewundern.
Morgens geht es auf den Schauinsland, um noch den Schauinslandtrail nach Freiburg zu fahren, auf dem bei einer Länge von 15km 1000hm vernichtet werden. Aber das schlechte Wetter der Vogesen hat nun auch den Schwarzwald erreicht und der altbekannte Nebel hängt im Wald. Doch das kann uns nicht ausbremsen.
Schließlich geht es nach einem leckeren Kartoffelgratain bei Schwesterchen nach Hause. Ein gelungener Pfingsturlaub 2005 geht zu Ende.

Gruß Manni


----------



## blitzfitz (22. Mai 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Hier der Bericht. Bilder sind noch nicht fertig, aber gibts demnächst alles auf meiner Homepage.



Toller Bericht. Ich bin mal auf die Bilder gespannt.

Da soll noch mal einer sagen, Biker hätten es nur in den Beinen. Manni hat es zumindest auch in den Fingern.   

Manni, du bist als Schreiberling für unseren Alpencross engagiert.

Bis Sonntag,
                Ralf


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (23. Mai 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo backloop,
> ich war über Pfingsten in den Vogesen, unter anderem auch auf dem GR5.
> Der Bericht ist aber leider noch nicht fertig.
> ...
> ...


Hallo Manni,
sehr interessanter Bericht   (warum in diesem Thread?).
Grüße
Bernd
P.S. Wie sieht es aus mit einer Tour am Donnerstag 26.5.(ca. 9-12 Uhr?).


----------



## Enrgy (23. Mai 2005)

Auf besonderen Wunsch hab ich da mal was ausgeschrieben:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=222


----------



## Handlampe (23. Mai 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Manni,
> sehr interessanter Bericht   (warum in diesem Thread?).
> Grüße
> Bernd
> P.S. Wie sieht es aus mit einer Tour am Donnerstag 26.5.(ca. 9-12 Uhr?).



Weil hier im Thread alle interessanten Berichte zusammen kommen, Bernd   

....nur einen Satz möchte ich Manni nicht ganz glauben....und zwar den Letzten: Bei dem Sauwetter hätte ich persönlich nicht von einem gelungenen Urlaub gesprochen.

Isch hätt der Möp gehat- wie der Rheinländer zu sagen pflegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (23. Mai 2005)

Wollte mich hier auch mal wieder melden.

Leider hatte ich die letzte Zeit viel zu tun.....unter Anderem Folgendes:


Mein vierrädriges Gefährt schien mir für den Transport meiner zweirädrigen Spochtgeräte nicht mehr wirklich geeignet: 
Zu Deutsch: Es ging mir auf den Sack, die Räder immer auf den Dachgepäckträger zu schnallen   







Natürlich besonders problematisch, wenn kein Dach vorhanden ist.   

Also musste die Familie Wißkirchen handeln.

Es kam zu kleinen Umbaumaßnamen....geeignetes Werkzeug war vor Ort vorhanden....also, konnte proffessionell an die Arbeit gegangen werden.:

















*Das Ergebniss kann sich sehen lassen:*


----------



## mikkael (23. Mai 2005)




----------



## supasini (23. Mai 2005)

mit dem auto, das hab' ich ja schon mal in der werbung gesehen, geht bei franzosen ja allgemein ganz gut, die karosserieumbauten. aber wie hast du aus alufelgen diese plastikkappenbewerten stahldinger gemacht? ALCHIMIE?!


----------



## blitzfitz (23. Mai 2005)

Daywalker74 schrieb:
			
		

> Es kam zu kleinen Umbaumaßnamen....geeignetes Werkzeug war vor Ort vorhanden....also, konnte proffessionell an die Arbeit gegangen werden.:



Das letzte Mal, als ich diese Werbung sah, saß aber ein Inder am Steuer. Mann, hat der sich verändert.   

Ralf


----------



## Andreas-MTB (23. Mai 2005)

*weglach*


----------



## Backloop (24. Mai 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo backloop,
> ich war über Pfingsten in den Vogesen, unter anderem auch auf dem GR5.
> Gruß Manni



Moin Manni.
Hört sich klasse an. Das Auto steht draussen und wartet das es los geht. Wollte mich auch an dem Bike-Bericht orientieren. Mal schaun was ich aus deinen Erfahrungen noch umsetzen kann. Bis Sonntag.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## määd (24. Mai 2005)

aus bikersicht gelungene umbaumaßnahme - nur an den Felgen ist mir aufgefallen dass ihr wirklich Amateure seid.... werde mich für euch mal bei Westcoascustom fürn job erkundigen


----------



## Enrgy (24. Mai 2005)

Tja, das ist echtes "Pimp my ride" auf Tomburger Art! 
Jeder hätte aus nem Kastenwagen ein schickes Cabrio gemacht, aber nein, hier muß es natürlich andersrum gehen!


----------



## supasini (27. Mai 2005)

Hi Leute,
ich will am Sonntag ca. ab 11 Uhr Start die "Ginstertour" machen: aus dem alten Bouderath-Führer in den Ahrbergen eine der schönsten Touren (40 km, 1050 Hm) Hat jemand Interesse mitzufahren? dann poste ich genaue Startzeit und -ort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (27. Mai 2005)

supasini schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> ich will am Sonntag ca. ab 11 Uhr Start die "Ginstertour" machen: aus dem alten Bouderath-Führer in den Ahrbergen eine der schönsten Touren (40 km, 1050 Hm) Hat jemand Interesse mitzufahren? dann poste ich genaue Startzeit und -ort.



*
AAAAHHHH
* *Buderathalarm*


Nicht böse sein, Martin.....aber die letzte Buchverbrennung war nicht im 3. Reich, sondern vor einiger Zeit bei mir zu Hause:

Ich muss sagen, der Eifelführer vom Kollegen Buderath brennt wirklich wie Zunder. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hab damals mind. 5-6 Touren versucht nachzufahren. Es war jedesmal grausam. Entweder hoffnungslos verfranst....oder aber über die Routenführung geärgert. z.B. Schotter bzw. Trails rauf.......und Asphalt runter.    *SUPER*

Aber immerhin hat es dieser Mensch geschafft, das ich selber angefangen habe, Touren auzutüfteln   

Ansonsten guided am Sonntag ja auch unser südlichstes Mitglied vom Team durch das feine Wiedtal- wie wäre es denn, wenn du da mitkommst?


----------



## supasini (29. Mai 2005)

ok, die Bouderath-Bücher sind überwiegend  :kotz: 
aber es sind auch einige wenige schöne Touren drin - und meine abgewandelte Variante dieser Tour (ich habe keine Ahnung, welche es ist, da ich die Bücher nicht mehr finde   ist ziemlich klasse, das einzige längere Asphaltstück geht bergauf, man fährt durch traumhafte Ginster und Wachholderhänge, von denen ich gar nicht wusste, dass es die in diesem Teil der Eifel auch gibt...
leider konnte ich nicht mit ins Wiedtal, da ich z.Zt. familiär sehr eingespannt bin, mein Weib hat mich für 10 Tage vefrlassen und Kinder, Haus, Garten, Schule,... wollen auch versorgt sein...
ich hoffe, ihr hattet Spass, bis nächsten Samstag!

p.s. ich versuche noch, meine Frau zu überreden, am Sonntag im Kottenforst mitzufahren, vielleicht klappt das ja!


----------



## Handlampe (29. Mai 2005)

Erstmal wieder ein riesen Lob an unseren Guide Ralf:

Wieder einmal eine erstklassige Tour kreuz und quer durch das Wiedtal mit vielen neuen Abschnitten und tollen Trails    

...und dann noch die tolle Verköstigung bei der Familie Mehlan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wie schon gesagt: Ich hoffe, deine Wiedtouren bleiben fest im MTB-Kalender verankert.


Bilder von mir folgen später


----------



## Manni (30. Mai 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Erstmal wieder ein riesen Lob an unseren Guide Ralf:
> 
> Wieder einmal eine erstklassige Tour kreuz und quer durch das Wiedtal mit vielen neuen Abschnitten und tollen Trails
> 
> ...




Da gibt es nicht viel hinzu zufügen.
Super Trails bei schönem Wetter und eine tolle Stimmung.   
Gerade die Abschnitte nach der Kuchenpause waren super, kann ich garnicht genug von bekommen.   
Es sollte aber meiner Meinung nach bei solch längeren Touren immer eine Rast eingeplant werden. Allein schon um den Guide vor den hungrigen Bestien zu schützen   
Nochmals danke für die Verköstigung und die Isotonischen Getränke.
Glücklicherweise könnt ihr heute ja die Vorräte wieder auffüllen. Aber stellt euch mal vor Backloop hätte den Kühlschrank entdeckt   
Ein nicht zu unterschätzdendes finanzielles Risiko   

Gruß Manni


----------



## nifnaf (30. Mai 2005)

Hi Ihr,

stimmt, die Tour war klasse. Leider habe ich nur die ersten 1.000 hm mitmachen können.   
Die Rücktour durchs Wiedtal nach Neuwied war auch ganz nett, da ich nur teilweise über die Straße fahren mußte. Das anschließende Essen   und Trinken   und vorallem die Fahrt  mit meinem Sohnemann in seinem neuen Auto war auch nicht schlecht.

Gruß

Nifnaf


----------



## blitzfitz (30. Mai 2005)

Mann, war das ein phantastischer Tag: Kaiserwetter, Blödeleien von morgens bis abends und Trails, die die Sinne verwöhnten. Doch genug des Eigenlobes (na ja, der Guide war schon gut.   ), hier ist der Bericht.

Am Sonntag trafen sich zur vereinbarten Zeit fast alle Biker. Es waren dabei

handlampe (Uwe)
backloop (Thomas)
on any sunday (Michael)
daywalker74 (Thomas)
manni (Manni)
badehose (Gene)
nifnaf (Achim)
und meine Wenigkeit.






Nachdem auch der letzte Teilnehmer Oil of Olaz aufgetragen hatte, natürlich nur als Sonnenschutz und nicht gegen die Falten des Alters, konnten wir um 10:25 starten. Das muß hier ganz besonders erwähnt werden, daß wir wirklich nur mit 25 Minuten Verspätung gestartet sind. Nicht schlecht, Herr Specht.

Nach ein paar Minuten Rollen am Rhein entlang, bog man in Richtung Linzer Berge ab zur ersten Bergwertung durch "Die Verschönerung". Kein Witz, der Forstweg heißt wirklich so. Oben auf dem Kamm angelangt (die ersten 200 Höhenmeter waren geschafft), führte die Tour über Forstwege, Wurzeltrails und Wiesenrutschen in Richtung Hummelsberg.




Nach wagemutiger Durchquerung eines Schießplatzes, natürlich auf schmalem Trail, war der erste Aussichtspunkt erreicht. Vom Hummelsberg schweifte der Blick in Rheintal. Das Auge überquerte den Rhein, streifte verliebt die Landskrone und blieb versonnen im gegenüberliegenden Ahrtal hängen.
(Kleine poetische Einlage für das Team Tomburg   ).

Manch Teilnehmer hatte die Einladung der Tour wohl nicht richtig gelesen und bestand auf artistischen Klettereinlagen. Dabei wollte ich die Klettersteige eigentlich nur runterfahren.





Dann führte die Tour zum ersten Mal vom Rhein weg hinunter in das Brochenbachtal Richtung Wied. Doch bevor wir die Wied erreichten, stand die nächste Bergwertung auf dem Programm - aus dem Brochenbachtal wieder hinauf in luftige Höhen um uns den ersten Schuß Naturdroge zu verpassen: der berühmte R8 nach Arnsau.








Wenn natürlich einer vor lauter Endorfinen und glückseligem Klingeln in den Ohren den Trail nicht mehr findet, kann es auch im Wald schon einmal zu Stauungen kommen.  





Da auch bei dieser Tour wieder ein paar ominöse GPS Geräte dabei waren, tat ich mein Bestes um die Elektronik zu verwirren. Deshalb führte das Tourendesign von Arnsau nach Alsau und dann wieder durch das Brochenbachtal den Berg hinauf. Dabei kamen wir der bergrunter gefahrenen Route bis auf 10m nahe. Das sollte eigentlich für einen elektronischen Knoten gereicht habe. Bin mal auf die GPS Auswertung gespannt.
Aus dem Brochenbachtal wieder rauf auf die Höhe bis nach Rödder und bei Steinshardt abgetaucht in das Anxbachtal wieder bis nach Alsau.

In Alsau war die Gruppe mittlerweile durch das fortwährende und schweißtreibende Auf- und Ab derartig zusammengeschweißt, daß man unbedingt ab sofort Tandem fahren wollte.

Nein, nicht hintereinander, sondern nebeneinander! Und jeder darf lenken!!





Hinter der Brücke hieß das nächste Ziel Weißenfelser Ley, welches uns einen weiteren schönen Tief- und Ausblick gewährte. Leider war der Aussichtspunkt schon durch ein Liebespärchen besetzt. Also, wollten wir der Sicherung unserer aller Rente nicht im Wege stehen, spielten Kavaliere und entfernten uns gesittet nach kurzem Aufenthalt.

Welchen guten Ratschlag Uwe wohl auf den Lippen hat?





Von der Weißenfelser Ley bis zur Nescher Mühle sind es etwa 7km auf guten Forstwegen. Auch wenn die Forstwege machmal zum Heizen verleiten, sollte man doch ab und zu auf den Guide warten. Aber wer nicht hören will, muß halt wieder raufschieben.   

Die letzten paar Killometer auf den obligatorischen Singletrails erreichten wir die Nescher Mühle. Hier wurde erst einmal Rast gemacht, wie es sich eigentlich für jede schöne Tour gehört, aber zu wenig gemacht wird.





Frisch gestärkt mit Schlagsahne, Kuchen, Spezi, Radler und mit dicken Beinen knabberten wir an dem nächsten Anstieg. Mann, der hat bestimmt doppelt so lange gedauert, wie alle vorherigen Rampen. Oben in Breitscheid angelangt, stand Kultur auf dem Programm. Ja ja, die Tour hatte für jeden etwas. Auch für die Bücherfritzen. Der Basaltlehrpfad führte uns zum Roßbacher Häubchen, ein Basaltkegel. Nach kurzer Diskussion, ob der Pfad denn nicht doch fahrbar wäre, wurde das Häubchen mit den Füßen bestiegen. So manch einer war froh, nicht auch noch das Fahrrad mitgetragen zu haben.   





Vom Roßbacher Häubchen dann wieder runter in das schöne Wiedtal. Und für das nächste Mal, nicht vergessen "Den Trail rechts, dort wo der Wald am dunkelsten ist!"

Das Sahnehäubchen der Tour kam zum Schluß. Von Roßbach nach Waldbreitbach, durch das Wallbachtal über Schloß Wallburg nach Over und dann wie im Traum endlos den Super-Trail hinab surfen. Unten an der Wied angelangt, das Blut kocht in den Ohren, keiner kann sprechen, alle grinsen, über eine kleine Brücke auf die andere Seite der Wied und nach einem kurzen Anstieg weiter surfen.     

Man möge mir nachsehen, daß ob der besonderen Qualität dieser paradiesischen Trails der Mantel der Geheimniskrämerei über diese Trails gelegt wird - keine Photos, keine Einstiegspunkte.
(Wer sie nachfahren will, fragt die GPS Reporter.   )

Zum guten Schluß blieb nur noch die Rückfahrt durch das Wallbachtal in Richtung Weißbierkasten. Alles kein Problem, nur die nächsten 250 Höhenmeter standen dazwischen. Aber auch das war bald überstanden und so kam jeder zu wohl verdientem Weißbier, Würstchen und Salat bei mir im Garten.

Statistik: 70 km, 1900 Hm

"Geschaftt!! Endlich da!!"





Die Geschichte von der Krönung King Thomas des Viertelvorzwölften, seiner kurzzeitigen Entmachtung und Wiederbesteigung des Throns erzähle ich ein anderes mal ......................





und hier gibt's noch weitere Photos: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/7320

Hat Spaß gemacht und bis zum nächsten Mal,

Ralf (blitzfitz)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (30. Mai 2005)

Betrifft: Wiedtalrunde mit Herrn Blitzefitze

Ist ja alles schon gesagt worden. Sehr geniale Tour mit merkwürdigen Leuten, schönen Aussichten und fetten Trails, wer noch nie nach Arnsau abgefahren ist, ist wirklich eine Armsau.  , der Streckenverlauf erinnert aber eher an ein Strickmuster für Eierwärmer.  Natürlich auch nochmal Dake für die ungeplante Raubtierfütterung am Nordseestrand.  

Grüsse

Michael

P.S.

Biete lockeres AlpenX Training unter erfahrener Leitung an.   

Bergisches Land Marathon 

Rureifel Marathon


----------



## on any sunday (31. Mai 2005)

Betrifft: Rollfahrt am Sonntag

Viel Spaß dabei, ich verlustiere mich aber wahrscheinlich in Altenkirchen, obwohl, ich könnte um 7:00 Uhr starten, die 110 fahren und dann pünktlich um 12:00 Uhr locker 4 Stunden ausrollen.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (31. Mai 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Betrifft: Rollfahrt am Sonntag
> 
> Viel Spaß dabei, ich verlustiere mich aber wahrscheinlich in Altenkirchen, obwohl, ich könnte um 7:00 Uhr starten, die 110 fahren und dann pünktlich um 12:00 Uhr locker 4 Stunden ausrollen.
> 
> ...


Langsam werde ja endlich vernünftige Vorschläge für  mittellange Touren gemacht    
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Handlampe (31. Mai 2005)

Klasse Bericht zu einer erstklassigen Tour: Gewohnte Qualität halt   


Das Einzige, was ich noch hinzufügen kann ist das von Herrn Sonntag genannte Strickmuster:


----------



## Derk (31. Mai 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Das Einzige, was ich noch hinzufügen kann ist das von Herrn Sonntag genannte Strickmuster:
> 
> ]



Hallo,dasist nicht ganz richtig.
Wenn man diese Route nachfahren will,braucht man auch die GPS-Datei dazu.
Und die hätte ich auch ganz gerne.  

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Handlampe (31. Mai 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Betrifft: Rollfahrt am Sonntag
> 
> Viel Spaß dabei, ich verlustiere mich aber wahrscheinlich in Altenkirchen, obwohl, ich könnte um 7:00 Uhr starten, die 110 fahren und dann pünktlich um 12:00 Uhr locker 4 Stunden ausrollen.
> 
> ...



Na....die Idee ist doch garnicht so schlecht. 
Noch ne andere Idee wäre: Du fährst zu einer moderaten Zeit in Altenkirchen und schlägst dann pünktlich zum Grillen bei uns auf.


----------



## Handlampe (31. Mai 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,dasist nicht ganz richtig.
> Wenn man diese Route nachfahren will,braucht man auch die GPS-Datei dazu.
> Und die hätte ich auch ganz gerne.
> 
> ...



Puh...dann würde ich wohl gegen die Copyrightrechte des Guides verstossen   

Wärst besser mal mitgefahren,gell.


----------



## juchhu (1. Juni 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Puh...dann würde ich wohl gegen die Copyrightrechte des Guides verstossen
> 
> Wärst besser mal mitgefahren,gell.


 
Genau!!!

Was wir brauchen, ist ein DRM (Digitales Rechtemanagement analog  zu Musikdownloads) für GPS-Tourendaten. Ich plädiere dafür, eine ähnlichen Moloch wie die GEMA zu installieren.  Dann dauert es nur kurze Zeit, und alle Tourer fahren wieder mit Papierkarte und Kompass.  

Spass bei Seite.

Wer GPS-Tourendaten erstellt und herausgeben möchte, soll als Zeichen seines Einverständnisses der nichtkommerziellen Verwertung (sprich Nachfahren) einfach die GPS-Daten als Anhänge mit Format .ovl oder .txt zur Verfügung stellen.

Ich bin aber auch der Meinung, dass von GPS-Tourennachfahrern bei der Tourankündigung bzw. -nachbereitung/-bericht ein (dankender) Hinweis auf den Urheber der Anstand gebietet.

VG Martin


----------



## Handlampe (2. Juni 2005)

Na....wie schaut es denn mit den Anmeldungen für den Samstag im Ahrtal aus......ein wenig mau. 
Ich vermisse einige Kernmitglieder, die das letzte Mal nicht mitgefahren sind.

Anmeldung


----------



## Manni (2. Juni 2005)

Tut mir Leid Uwe, 
erst bettel ich um eine Wiederholung und dann kann ich nicht teilnehmen  
Ich bin am Wochenende leider schon in Willingen auf dem Festival. Wünsche euch viel Spaß.

Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (2. Juni 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich bin am Wochenende leider schon in Willingen auf dem Festival...



O Gott, welch ein Tausch!!  

Du fährst wohl hoffentlich irgendeinen Wettbewerb mit, oder?? Ansonsten wäre das eine echt schlechte Entschuldigung..


----------



## Manni (2. Juni 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> O Gott, welch ein Tausch!!
> 
> Du fährst wohl hoffentlich irgendeinen Wettbewerb mit, oder?? Ansonsten wäre das eine echt schlechte Entschuldigung..



Türlich, türlich, fahre ich da nicht zum Vergnügen hin. Ich fahre beim Marathon die 100km. Ansonsten würde sich die Anfahrt auch nicht lohnen. Es ist halt praktisch das meine Großeletern da wohnen   


Gruß Manni


----------



## Scottti (3. Juni 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Na....wie schaut es denn mit den Anmeldungen für den Samstag im Ahrtal aus......ein wenig mau.
> Ich vermisse einige Kernmitglieder, die das letzte Mal nicht mitgefahren sind.
> 
> Anmeldung



Hm, da würde es sich doch anbieten das ausstehende "Die 30%-Rampe kommt ihr nicht hoch-Radler" im Cafe-Ahrwind zu genießen.

Na dann werde ich mich doch mal anmelden.


----------



## määd (3. Juni 2005)

ich schließe mich da auch an... hoffe das wetter will sich morgen schön machen, weil bei gewitter und 100km/h sturm macht das nicht so die laune... und wer weiß was da dann an bäumen rummliegt ... und wo ich shcon die letzte tour verpasst habe.... bin mal optimistisch. Wie schaut smir Anfahrt? Zug und WE-ticket?


----------



## määd (4. Juni 2005)

aktueller Stand 8:48 h

SONNE  	 	
Sonnenscheindauer 		5 h 00 min  
Sonnenaufgang 		05:21  
Sonnenuntergang 		21:38  

NIEDERSCHLAG 		
Menge 		3 - 5 l/qm  
Risiko 		72 %  
Luftfeuchtigkeit 		65 % 

Mist.....


----------



## Handlampe (5. Juni 2005)

Wetter sieht ja bis jetzt nicht so schlecht aus......sicher, Sonne wäre schöner, aber scheint ja trocken zu bleiben.
Temperatur zur Zeit bei uns 17,3 Grad....also zum radeln ideal....zum grillen vielleicht ein wenig frisch. Aber egal, nur die Harten kommen in den Garten

P.S. Der Bericht von der sehr amüsanten Tour von gestern folgt noch. Nur eine Frage vorab:
*
Wer kennt diesen Mann???*


----------



## Pepin (5. Juni 2005)

wünsch eeuch viel spaß und trockenes grillen.

grüße an alle


----------



## Blake69 (5. Juni 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Na....wie schaut es denn mit den Anmeldungen für den Samstag im Ahrtal aus......ein wenig mau.
> Ich vermisse einige Kernmitglieder, die das letzte Mal nicht mitgefahren sind.
> 
> Anmeldung



Hi Uwe, seid ihr denn jetzt gefahren? Muß zu meiner Entschuldigung sagen, dass ich gestern meine LG (Lebensgefährtin  ) vom Flughafen in DD abholen mußte. Würde dich aber unbedingt bitten    noch mal eine Ahrtaltour in Kürze anzubieten!!!  

Gruß, Jörg


----------



## supasini (5. Juni 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Wetter sieht ja bis jetzt nicht so schlecht aus......sicher, Sonne wäre schöner, aber scheint ja trocken zu bleiben.
> Temperatur zur Zeit bei uns 17,3 Grad....also zum radeln ideal....zum grillen vielleicht ein wenig frisch. Aber egal, nur die Harten kommen in den Garten
> 
> P.S. Der Bericht von der sehr amüsanten Tour von gestern folgt noch. Nur eine Frage vorab:
> ...



das is der Heinz aus Nöthen! ein echter Uphiller...
viel Spass heute, war uns dann doch etwas zu viel, die neue Woche wirft ihre drohenden Schatten voraus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (5. Juni 2005)

Nachdem ja die Anmeldungen in der Woche vorher für diese Runde ein wenig mager waren und ich ein wenig schimpfen musste, trafen  dann doch zu meiner positiven Überraschung 12! Biker am Startpunkt in Ahrbrück ein. NA ALSO....GEHT DOCH






Die Route war dann auch identisch mit der ersten Ahrbrückrunde. Es ging in angenehmer Steigung hoch auf die Ebene von Lind. Es folgte die Abfahrt hinunter in's Lierstal, die ja bekanntlich nie ohne Zwischenfälle abläuft. Diesmal war es Herr Sonntag der mit einem Platten für den üblichen Zwischenstop sorgte. 
Aus dem Lierstal ging es dann auf der anderen Seite wieder hoch Richtung Sierscheid. Es folgte die Fahrt hinüber nach Harscheid






Nach der Abfahrt bis fast hinunter nach Schuld gab es dann wieder die netten Trails rund um Schuld zu befahren















Nach dem letzten Trail hatte ich dann den Plan ein neues Stück hinüber zur Daubiansmühle einzubauen. Aufgrund der nicht sehr überragenden Ortskenntnis verliess ich mich wieder auf meinen kleinen elektronischen Freund. Dieses Mal gab es zwar wieder kleinere Pannen ( so befanden wir uns eigentlich auf der richtigen Route.....allerdings fehlte der passende Weg. So kämpften wir uns halt am Waldrand entlang durch die Wiese und passten halt die Realität den Kartenwerten an. So blieb aber der SuperGAU vom letzten Mal mit fölliger Orientierungslosigkeit glücklicherweise aus.
 Auf der Höhe von Rupperath gab es dann zur Belohnung eine feine Dusche vom Himmel- eine anfangs schlammige Abfahrt, die dann zur Hälfte in Asphalt überging- und das alles nur um vor der Daubiansmühle dieses Bild vorzufinden:






*Ein verschlossenes Tor*

...und einen Zettel mit irgendwelchen Sachen vonwegen Betriebspause und Renovierung uswusw.- NA SUPER

So mussten wir also unsere Pause in die ca. 3km entfernte Bikerkneipe......schlagt mich jetzt nicht....ich glaube sie hieß "Waldesruh" verlegen,
Nach günstigen Köstlichkeiten vom Vortag ging es dann hoch zum Einstieg in den Jägerpfad:










Diesmal ging es also anders herum....also taleinwärts und wie schon gedacht, liess sich dieses sehr feine Stück so herrum erheblich besser fahren, da die Schlüsselstellen jetzt beragwärts führten. Der einzige Nachteil: Der Spass geht viel zu schnell vorbei.  
Auf wieder neuem Teilstück ging es dann hoch Ri. Winnerath um dann wieder einen Trail- diesmal auf der anderen Talseite über Schuld zu erreichen und über viele Serpentinen wieder hinunter, unterbrochen von einigen schönen Aussichten, in den besagten Ort zu folgen.






Von hier ging es dann nocheinmal hoch, an der Freilichtbühne vorbei und auf wieder neuem Trail hinunter nach Insul. Von Insul aus folgte eine Flachetappe durch das Ahrtal über Asphalt bis kurz hinter Dümpelfeld um ab hier die letzte Berwertung hoch zur Teufelsley zu nehmen. Asphaltiert und mit einer Durschnittssteigung von ca. 5% galt es hier 270hm am Stück zu bewältigen. Eine herrliche Spielwiese um nochmal an das Limit zu gehen und "Grenzerfahrungen" zu machen. 
Oben konnte dann der Kletterfelsen begutachtet werden.






Auf dem Höhenkamm ging es dann weiter zurück zum Ausgangspunkt. Mein Vorhaben, diesen komplett bis nach Ahrbrück zu befahren glückte nicht ganz. Leider erwischte ich die falsche Abfahrt und es ging auf schneller Schotterpiste hinunter nach Hönningen- einen Ort zu früh im Ahrtal. So gab es dann zum Schluss doch noch ein lockeres Ausrollen im Tal.

Am Ende stand dann das Cafe Ahrwind.....und auch wenn die Kollegen hier ein wenig grimmig dreinschauen:






Die Speisen und Getränke in dieser Lokalität waren gar köstlich.


Noch ein kurzes Resume für die Statistik:

Stark Rekordverdächtig: 3 Stürze

Einmal gibt es ein Bild kurz vor dem Sturz:






Orginalton Fotograf (Uwe): "Ganz schön eng hier"
Orginalton Fahrer (Ralf): "Stimmt"
Orginalton Felswand: "SCHRAPP"
Orginalton Aufschläger (Ralf(eine Etage tiefer)): "UMPF"

Die beiden anderen Stürze sind besser dokumentiert:










Ich möchte betonen, das auch der zweite Sturz nicht gestellt war. 
Vielen Dank nochmal an Heinz, der  extra für mich nach dem Sturz noch ein wenig in dieser bequemen Position verharrt war damit ich dieses Photo schiessen konnte   .....gut....es blieb ihm eigentlich auch nichts anderes übrig, da er aus eigener Kraft wohl nicht mehr aus dieser misslichen Lage gekommen wäre   

Ich hoffe aber es geht ihm soweit gut und ich denke auch, das der Ganzkörpergips allerhöchstens noch 8 Wochen dran bleiben muss.


----------



## määd (6. Juni 2005)

YOOOO!!!!!! War mal wieder eine lustige Ahrtalrunde und es ist immer wieder schön doch noch Explorerelemente in deinen Touren zu finden. Was zieht denn der komische Mensch auf dem Cafe-Foto für ein Gesicht??? eigenartiger Mensch


----------



## Enrgy (6. Juni 2005)

määd schrieb:
			
		

> Was zieht denn der komische Mensch auf dem Cafe-Foto für ein Gesicht??? eigenartiger Mensch



Muß am gestreifen Bike liegen...    Quasi Alcatraz-Design...


----------



## schneifel (6. Juni 2005)

Da schaut der mit dem Haribo- bike Edition Colorado besser drein.
Der ist mit seinem Design halt zufrieden ! )))

Schöne Tour und wie immer ein klasse Bericht mit tollen Fotos


----------



## Kalinka (6. Juni 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Muß am gestreifen Bike liegen...    Quasi Alcatraz-Design...


*Das bike ist im Leopardenlook... und die sind nicht gestreift sondern gefleckt.
Ich finde es aber ehrlich gesagt ganz nettes Diehsein, aber ich bin ja auch ein Mädchen... davon wird sein Gesichtsausdruck aber keineswegs intelligenter 
Karin *


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (6. Juni 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> Oben konnte dann der Kletterfelsen begutachtet werden.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (6. Juni 2005)

Wie immer ein amüsanter Bericht.   

Schade, daß ich den unterhaltsamsten Teil der Tour verpaßt habe. Nein, ich meine nicht den besonders plakativen Sturz, sondern die netten Trails.   

Bis zum nächsten Mal,

Ralf


----------



## Handlampe (6. Juni 2005)

Um das zu Beginn des Berichtes klar zu stellen: Den Teilnehmern dieser Veranstaltung ging es natürlich primär nur um 2 Sachen:













Diese depperte Radfahrerei war ja nur lästiges Vorspiel. 
Aber trotzdem gibt es ein paar Impressionen zum notwendigen Übel. 

Das eigentliche Startfoto zur Tour war ja eigentlich kein wirkliches Startfoto mehr, da waren wir nämlich schon auf dem "Gipfel" auf 160 müNN.
Immerhin waren das 100 hm am Stück, die die Teilnehmer schon in den Knochen hatten.






Hinter dem Böling ging es dann um den Ringwall auf den ersten kleinen Trail, wo sich die Gruppe kurz teilte. Meine Co-Guideöse führte die erste Gruppe auf etwas leichteren Weg , wo hingegen die etwas Wagemutigeren die wohl einzig schwierige Stelle dieser Tour in Form eines recht steilen aber kurzen Downhills meistern durften bzw. wollten aber nicht konnten   






Wir nennen die Person hier mal: Unbekannter Nr.1

Weiter ging es Zick-Zack über ein paar kleine Trails durch den Wald. Hier konnten unsere Youngster dann ihre vorhandene Fahrtechnik ausspielen:






Im weiteren Verlauf ging es dann am Römerhof vorbei wieder in den Wald, um dann auf breiten Wegen den eisernen Mann zu erreichen, dessen Legierung an diesem Tag nicht geklärt werden konnte.
In Richtung Buschhoven ging es in langer Kolonne zum Römerkanal. Dort gab es die erste große Rast. 
Hier erwies es sich wieder als äusserst praktisch seine persönliche Bäckermeisterin dabei zu haben:






*AUCH DU WIRST EIN CREMESCHNITTCHEN BEKOMMEN*


 Fotographisch festhalten ließ sich die mit Cremeschnittchen gefüllte Dose nicht...die war schneller leer als die Fotoapparate eingeschaltet waren.

Durch Buschhoven und weiter auf dem Jagdweg vorbei am Kottenforster Bahnhof kolonnten wir Richtung Witterschlick.
Bildlich festgehalten vom Kameranachwuchs F.M. aus L am R.






Ziel waren die kleinen Trials kreuz und quer durch die Naturwaldzellen,welche von nicht ganz ausgelasteten Teilnehmern auch gerne zweimal gefahren wurden. Es folgten weitere kleine Pfade entlang des Brüser Berges, in denen der Nachwuchs, hier mit Felix im Bild, wieder zeigen durfte was er konnte:






Kurz vor dem Witterschlicker Grillplatz teilte sich die Gruppe ein weiteres Mal in Trailer und Untrailer. Die letze Abfahrt im Hohlweg war auch für die Anfänger was zum Üben. Auf einem netten Pfad durch den Bachgrund rollten wir dann nach Witterschlick. Hier gab es die letzte große Teilung in GrillanzünderInnen und knalllharte Dreckschweine.
Die GrillanzünderInnen fuhren direkt zum Ziel, fuhren nicht über Los und zogen keinen 4000,- ein. Und das ohne Verfahrer der eher orientierungslosen Co-Guidöse.
Dort wurde der Grill angezündet (Ralf), das Tischlein gedeckt (Elke), die Kinder warm verpackt (Annette) und Salat angerichtet(Karin).

Die KHDS erklommen wieder die knallharten 90hm hinaus aus dem Rheingraben, hinein in die Voreifel bzw. in den Kottenbusch bzw. Kottenwald bzw. Kottenforst (diverse neue Wortschöpfungen verschiedener Teilnehmer)
Auf breiten Wegen hatte der Chef-Guide eigentlich geplant wieder auf die schmale Allee zu kommen- irgendwie fand die Gruppe dann auch dort hin......nur wie, ist mir bis heute nicht ganz bekannt. Durch einen glücklichen Zufall ging es dann wieder auf den richtigen Weg......obwohl.....richtiger Weg?






Hatte sich der Guide nicht doch zu weit nördlich gehalten.....in Anbetracht der Grachten rechts und links des Weges wohl anzunehmen.
Trotz allem fand die Gruppe der KHDS nach einem letzten unfahrbaren Brennesseldownhill (hier half wohl die beste Fahrtechnik nichts) wieder zurück zu den GAZ.

Glücklich vereint gingen dann GAZ und KHDS zum gemeinsamen schlemmen über.






Für die Statistik:

*33,3 % Teilnehmerinnen*...für eine TT-Tour absoluter Rekord
und  9 % Youngster.....da soll noch einmal Einer sagen wir fördern nicht den Nachwuchs.

Schön wars !!!

Alle Bilder (auch ein paar sehr schöne Portrais von meiner Co-Guidin und ChefvomJanzen Karin) gibt es hier


----------



## blitzfitz (6. Juni 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Statistik:
> 
> *33,3 % Teilnehmerinnen*...für eine TT-Tour absoluter Rekord
> und  9 % Youngster.....da soll noch einmal Einer sagen wir fördern nicht den Nachwuchs.
> ...



In der Tat eine der besten Touren, die ich je gefahren bin!!   

Den Nachwuchstalenten F&F hat es super gut gefallen und ich hoffe, sie haben nun Blut geleckt.   

Herzlichen Dank an Guide und Guidöse, sowie die vielen Helferlein, die zum Gelingen beigetragen haben.

Ciao,
      Ralf

P.S. Die Nicht-Männer-Quote ist zwar schon rekordverdächtig, aber eben noch nicht gut genug. Zitat Ferdinand: "Die Tour war klasse, aber wo waren die anderen Kinder???"


----------



## Daywalker74 (6. Juni 2005)

Tach auch!!

Das ist mal wieder ein klasse bericht!!!  Die Sache mit dem Kühlschrank war schon klasse! So voll war der noch nie, seid ich da wohne  !!Alles drin, was der Mann zum "Überleben" brauch!!

Der Nachwuchs war ja echt schwer auf zack!!
Der beste Komentar eines der Jungstars:darf ich da auch runterfahren.....??
Gemeint war eine "kleine" Mutprobe,die einige Teinehmer gefahren waren!!
Wäre da nicht Papa Ralf gewesen  !!!
Warscheinlich hätte er es nicht ertragen können, wenn der Kleine da runtergefahren wär und er nicht  !!!

Und nochetwas ist zu berichten! Es gab da einen, der wärend der fahrt Äste aufhob und sie versuchte es anderen in die Speichen zu stecken! Oder er verteilte sie an vorbeikommende Hunde!?!?!?!?

Kompliment an den Guiden!!
Hätte nie gedacht, das es im Kottenbusch(!) soviele Trails gibt  

Bis zum nächsten mal!!


----------



## mahatma (7. Juni 2005)

Hallo.
Schöne Bilder!  
Hatte den Termin auch ins Auge gefasst, aber leider keine Zeit.  
Hoffentlich wiederholt ihr das noch mal. Es darf auch gerne ein wenig weiter Richtung Brühl sein.   

gruß mahatma


----------



## määd (7. Juni 2005)

klasse tour nur konnte ich die nacht nicht schlafen.... nein es lag nicht an der Frauenquote sondern an den Kottenforster -Riesenmonstermastermücken die viele kleine Beulen an meinen Waden hinterlassen haben.... aber was solls: ein bisschen verlust ist immer. Let'z roll!.....und liebe Karin mein Fahrrad ist ein Zebra und kein Leopard (Zebras sind die Tiere die aussehen wie gestreifte Pferde und Leoparden sind so Katzen mit Punkten drauf die Zebras fressen wenn sie können)
)


----------



## Enrgy (7. Juni 2005)

määd schrieb:
			
		

> .....und liebe Karin mein Fahrrad ist ein Zebra und kein Leopard...



sach ich doch....


----------



## derLange69 (7. Juni 2005)

Hi !
Auch ich fand den Tag klasse, ich glaube die Bilder sprechen wirklich für sich !  Nochmal ein großes Lob und vielen Dank an "Familie Handlampe" und Maria für die tolle Verpflegung.  


Gruß an alle,

Stephan


----------



## Coolhead (7. Juni 2005)

Hallo Uwe,
es war eine tolle Tour. Ein Dank auch an Maria, für den den tollen Kuchen.
Zu Hause angekommen hab ich meiner Kleinen erzählt das zwei Jungs ihres Alters mit gefahren sind und prompt: Warum hast du mich nicht mitgenommen?. Wobei sich das morgens ganz anders angehört hat.
Vielleicht lässt sich so etwas nochmal wiederholen.


----------



## Schildbürger (9. Juni 2005)

Hallo Uwe,

vielen Dank für die schöne Tour und das Grillen zum Abschluß.  
Die Youngster Ferdinand und Felix sind echt Klasse gefahren!  

Wenn sich nochmal eine Einsteigerrunde ergibt, werde ich wieder mitfahren (auch ohne Grillen.   )

Ich hatte die Woche viel um die Ohren, so das ich erst jetzt dazu komme im Forum zu schreiben.
Tschüss bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (12. Juni 2005)

am nächsten Samstag, 18.6. um 13.30 startet in Euskirchen meine Geburtstagstour (ich trete in den edlen Stand der FaSi ein), wer mitfahren will: bitte PM an mich, genaue Infos folgen dann! Ich würde mich freuen, den einen oder anderen von euch zu Radtour und anschließendem Bier + Essen begrüßen zu  können! Martin


----------



## Handlampe (13. Juni 2005)

supasini schrieb:
			
		

> am nächsten Samstag, 18.6. um 13.30 startet in Euskirchen meine Geburtstagstour (ich trete in den edlen Stand der FaSi ein), wer mitfahren will: bitte PM an mich, genaue Infos folgen dann! Ich würde mich freuen, den einen oder anderen von euch zu Radtour und anschließendem Bier + Essen begrüßen zu  können! Martin



Schade, bei mir passt es leider nicht, da ich zur Hochzeit vom Herrn Engry eingeladen bin.


----------



## Handlampe (13. Juni 2005)

Ich möchte hier mal den nächsten Großevent bekannt geben:

_*Am 17.07.05:*_

Den: 







*TTTT*

*Team Tomburg Touren Tag*

Startpunkt ist natürlich die Tomburg.
Angeboten werden mind. 2 Touren


Tour 1 

Einsteigerrunde mit unserer Guidöse Kalinka:  

Durch den Flamersheimer Wald teils über breite WAB, teils aber auch über schöne Trails zur Steinbachtalsperre. 
34km 440hm 



Tour 2 

Grössere Runde über Berg und Houverath zum Radioteleskop Effelsberg und dann auch weiter zur Steinbachtalsperre.

Hier geht es dann auch schon etwas zügiger voran.
Die Streckenlänge kann ich noch nicht genau sagen: 
Zwischen 50-60 km ca. 1000hm


Tour 3 

Falls es genügend Teilnehmer gibt bzw. auch genügend Interesse besteht (Ich hoffe es findet sich dann auch noch ein Guide aus dem Team) kann dann noch  eine dritte Gruppe aufgemacht werden.
Hier würde es dann z.B. noch zusätzlich Richtung Ahrtal gehen

Die Streckenlänge hier dürfte dann zwischen 60 und 80km bei ca. 1600 hm liegen.



Schöner Treffpunkt für die einzelnen Gruppen wäre dann die Steinbachtalsperre z.B. im Waldgasthaus im Biergarten.

Wenn es sehr heiß sein sollte bietet sich hier dann auch ein erfrischender Sprung in die Talsperre an.

Zu den Anmeldungen kommt ihr, wenn ihr auf die einzelnen Touren klickt


----------



## Coolhead (13. Juni 2005)

Moin, moin,
ich werde aber die Tour mit der Verfahrgarantie nehmen  
....wenn ich dann noch nicht in Österreich bin.


----------



## Kalinka (13. Juni 2005)

Coolhead schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, moin,
> ich werde aber die Tour mit der Verfahrgarantie nehmen
> ....wenn ich dann noch nicht in Österreich bin.


Na, das beziehe ich doch mal auf mich!
Kann doch gar nichts mehr passieren, wo ich jetzt ein eletronisches Helferlein habe.   
Das heißt zwar nicht, daß ich mich nicht verfahre, aber wenigstens merke ich es früher oder *später*    ... und es gibt eine track-back-Funktion...das bedeutet keine ungewollten Freiland-Übernachtungen mehr in unbekanntem Gebiet. 
Nur genug Batterien sollte frau haben!


----------



## M.Panzer (13. Juni 2005)

Ich werde gar keine Tour nehmen. Da ich dann schon in Östereich bin. Scheint so als soll ich beim TT nicht mehr mit fahren. Schade schade!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## on any sunday (13. Juni 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Nur genug Batterien sollte frau haben!



No comment.


----------



## Kalinka (13. Juni 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> No comment.


Der Herr Sonntag... natürlich genug Batterien für den Geko...wer will schon eine batteriebetriebene Frau!
Dürfen wir denn mir Ihrer Teilnahme rechnen?


----------



## Schildbürger (13. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

leider kann ich an dem Tag nicht.  
Bis zu einem anderen Mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (13. Juni 2005)

Ich hätte gerne an der "entschärften" Tour  teilgenommen, müßte ab an dem Tag von Bremerhaven aus anfahren - und das wäre zu weit.

Vielleicht veranstaltet Ihr ja mal wieder an einem anderen Tag eine Tour ohne außerordentliche sportlichen Ambitionen ....

Gruß

Derk


----------



## määd (14. Juni 2005)

na toll.... ich werde  mich ins büro setzen  und sportlich arbeiten und euch beneiden....es  sei denn es regnet und ihr verfahrt euch (wie immer) dann ist der Neid wohl auf meiner Seite


----------



## supasini (14. Juni 2005)

am 17.7. weile ich in den Alpen und werde euer bei einer goilen Alpenabfahrt gedenken  
Trotzdem schade, wäre sonst gerne mitgefahren


----------



## on any sunday (15. Juni 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Der Herr Sonntag... natürlich genug Batterien für den Geko...wer will schon eine batteriebetriebene Frau!
> Dürfen wir denn mir Ihrer Teilnahme rechnen?



Er weiss es noch nicht. In seinem Alter trifft er nicht mehr so gerne längerfristige Entscheidungen, könnte ja schnell was dazwischen kommen.   

An sich wären doch batteriegespeiste Frauen oder Hunde sehr sinnvoll, können auf Sparmodus betrieben werden, sind auslaufsicher, können bei Nichtgebrauch platzsparend verstaut werden und sind vor allem abschaltbar!   

Wenns sowas gebe, ich hätte mir schon sowas angeschafft
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
einen Hund.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Kalinka (15. Juni 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> An sich wären doch batteriegespeiste Frauen oder Hunde sehr sinnvoll, können auf Sparmodus betrieben werden, sind auslaufsicher, können bei Nichtgebrauch platzsparend verstaut werden und sind vor allem abschaltbar!
> Wenns sowas gebe, ich hätte mir schon sowas angeschafft
> .
> ...


Tja, der eine Wunsch kann erfüllt werden...




...aber so ein sensibles, facettenreiches, intelligentes, wunderschönes und anschmiegsames wie eine Frau...da werden die Männer noch ne Zeit schrauben müssen...an ihren Ansprüchen oder an der perfekten Roboter-Frau.


----------



## Enrgy (15. Juni 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> da werden die Männer noch ne Zeit schrauben müssen...



Ein wichtiges Teil gibts aber schon:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (16. Juni 2005)

Also, Herr Panzer

Wenn sie schon eine Tour unter dem Motto: "Mit dem TT...." in die Fahrgemeinschaften setzen, dann wäre es auch schön, wenn sie vorher auch ihren Plan ein wenig kund tun zwecks Terminabsprachen usw. 

Ich wäre gerne mitgefahren, allerdings sind ich, meine bessere Hälfte und mein Bruda ja bei Kollege Engry auf Hochzeit.


----------



## M.Panzer (17. Juni 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Also, Herr Panzer
> 
> Wenn sie schon eine Tour unter dem Motto: "Mit dem TT...." in die Fahrgemeinschaften setzen, dann wäre es auch schön, wenn sie vorher auch ihren Plan ein wenig kund tun zwecks Terminabsprachen usw.
> 
> Ich wäre gerne mitgefahren, allerdings sind ich, meine bessere Hälfte und mein Bruda ja bei Kollege Engry auf Hochzeit.



Tschuldigung Herr Wisskirchen ich gelobe Besserung. Mußte den Termin eh noch nach hinten verlegen. Aber schon mal für die Planung, ich will eine Familientour im August machen. Sie soll rund um den Wachtberg gehen. Lockeres rollen und in der ein oder anderen Gaststätte halten um sich das ein oder andere Hefe zu genemigen. Der Abschluß soll dann bei uns im Garten stattfinden und ein wenig gegrillt werden. Genauer Termin wird noch bekannt gegeben. Viel Spaß morgen, bis dahin Gruß Micha.


----------



## M.Panzer (18. Juni 2005)

Damit ich nicht wieder einen auf den Deckel bekomme!!!!!! Werde für morgen noch einmal die Tour von heute posten, da die Leute die sich angemeldet haben nicht gekommen sind. Also wer Lust hat eine gemütliche Sonntagstour mit einem Besuch bei Ritter Roland zu machen, sollte sich bei mir anmelden. In der Hoffnung das der ein oder andere kommt Gruß Stuntbeck. Ist nicht zu schwierig es können also auch nict so trainierte mitfahren.


----------



## Handlampe (20. Juni 2005)

Einige vom Team waren am Sonntag "Artfremd unterwegs"

Gucks du hier


----------



## Enrgy (20. Juni 2005)

Da habt ihr ja mächtig zugeschlagen


----------



## supasini (21. Juni 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Einige vom Team waren am Sonntag "Artfremd unterwegs"
> 
> Gucks du hier



Röööspecct!  
mit euch werd ich wohl weiterhin lieber mtb fahren


----------



## on any sunday (21. Juni 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Einige vom Team waren am Sonntag "Artfremd unterwegs"
> 
> Gucks du hier



Und wo sind die Fotos der wahren Helden in Malmedy, den alten Männern mit ihren fliegenden Kisten, die sich im Glutofen der staubigen Ardennen geschunden haben? Und ihr rollt so locker auf der Strasse rum, faule Bande.


----------



## M.Panzer (22. Juni 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Einige vom Team waren am Sonntag "Artfremd unterwegs"
> 
> Gucks du hier



Meine Hochachtung das war ja ne super Tour beneidenswert.


----------



## M.Panzer (22. Juni 2005)

Ich abe für den 02.07. mal wieder eine Tour reingesetzt. Ich hoffe es bleit trocken bis dahin. So das wir die Schlammtour von Karnevals Samstag würdig zum Abschluß bringen. Mal sehen wer alles Lust auf ein kühles Weizen hat. Bis die Tage Gruß Micha.


----------



## Handlampe (24. Juni 2005)

Wollte mich dann auch mal für die nächste Woche in den Urlaub verabschieden. Hab auch heute noch quasi "just in time" mein neues Schätzchen bekommen





welches  ich dann mal ausgiebig in Kroatien testen werde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Centurion (24. Juni 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte mich dann auch mal für die nächste Woche in den Urlaub verabschieden. Hab auch heute noch quasi "just in time" mein neues Schätzchen bekommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grüß mir Winetou!   Nein, viel Spaß im Urlaub!!!

Die Knipskiste ist wirklich gut Uwe, (etwas schwerer als Deine alte Knipse) nur Vorsicht: Sie macht ganze  gute Videos, sogar mit Ton, aber die fressen Unmengen an Speicher...

Centurion


----------



## Montana (24. Juni 2005)

Hallo Uwe  
Das liest sich überaus interessant. Da bin ich gerne dabei.
Da simmer dabei ... dat is prima ... 

Grüsse aus Köln

Guido

P.S. Natürlich passt bei mir Tour 1   



			
				Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte hier mal den nächsten Großevent bekannt geben:
> 
> _*Am 17.07.05:*_
> 
> ...


----------



## Scottti (25. Juni 2005)

Habe für morgen mal ein TT-Lastminute-Ründchen für 12.00 Uhr reingesetzt.
Gefahren weden die Schmankerln der Region.


----------



## M.Panzer (27. Juni 2005)

Bin gestern noch mal die Tour von kommenden Samstag abgefahren. Sie ist super und es ist für jeden was dabei. Kurz vor Schluß kommt noch ein richtig schöner Uphill, wer den durchfährt ohne abzusteigen bekommt von mir auf dem Rolandsbogen einen ausgegeben.   Na, das ist doch was, also schnell anmelden. Bis dann euer Stunt-beck.


----------



## rpo35 (1. Juli 2005)

TATA...der staatlich geprüfte Geburtstagsmelder ist da...  

*HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH ZUM GEBURTSTAG UWE !!*
    
Alte Hütte...feier schön und laß dich reich beschenken ! Bin heute abend auf einer Cocktail-Fete und werde zwischendurch mal an dich denken...  

Liebe Grüsse & hoffentlich bis demnächst mal
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (1. Juli 2005)

*Alles Gute zum 37. Geburtstag Uwe*


----------



## M.Panzer (1. Juli 2005)

Ja dann von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag Uwe. Für alle die morgen vielleicht doch bei mir mit wollten, ich habe die Tour gecancelt. Auf Grund der Wetterverhältnisse, da ich nicht wie wegen der Schlammtour in Verruf kommen möchte. Ich fahre allerdings trotzdem, also wer sich nicht vor etwas Schlamm scheut ist herzlich eingeladen. Gruß Micha.


----------



## blitzfitz (1. Juli 2005)

*Haeppi Boerssdai zum 37. Geburtstag, Uwe* 

Tja, da wird der Jung ein Jahr aelter und wat iss? Nix iss! Er nimmt Reissaus und fluechtet nach Kroatien.   

Wuensche einen schoenen Geburtstag in trauter Zweisamkeit gehabt zu haben!

Also, alter Mann. Schaun wir mal, ob es noch fuer einen Alpencross reicht.   

Bis denne,
            Ralf


----------



## rpo35 (2. Juli 2005)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> ...Also, alter Mann. Schaun wir mal, ob es noch fuer einen Alpencross reicht.
> 
> Bis denne,
> Ralf


Da mach ich mir überhaupt keine Sorgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (2. Juli 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Da mach ich mir überhaupt keine Sorgen...



Ja, ich fuerchte auch, wir werden das eine oder andere Ausscheidungsrennen sehen......   

Ralf


----------



## Montana (2. Juli 2005)

Hallo 

Gibt es irgendwo eine Anreisebeschreibung zum Parkplatz an der Tomburg ?
Kann sein das wir schon mal in der Nähe waren.     Ich bin aber aber nicht sicher. 

Grüsse aus Köln 

Guido


----------



## blitzfitz (2. Juli 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Gibt es irgendwo eine Anreisebeschreibung zum Parkplatz an der Tomburg ?
> Kann sein das wir schon mal in der Nähe waren.     Ich bin aber aber nicht sicher.
> ...



Anfahrtsskizze findest du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=99846&page=1&pp=25

Viel Spass,
               Ralf


----------



## Montana (2. Juli 2005)

Dank Ralf , aber ist das Bild kaputt     oder verlässt mich mein Sehnerv   ?
Im Netz habe ich nun das gefunden :

Anfahrt Mit dem Auto 
über die A 565/ Meckenheim-Nord/ Richtung A 61 (B 266) bis Ende/ L 471 links bis Wormersdorf/gegenüber der Kirche rechts Tomberger Straße bis zum Parkplatz an der Tomburg  

Das müsste es doch sein oder ?   

Grüsse aus Köln

Guido




			
				blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Anfahrtsskizze findest du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=99846&page=1&pp=25
> 
> Viel Spass,
> Ralf


----------



## rpo35 (2. Juli 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Dank Ralf , aber ist das Bild kaputt     oder verlässt mich mein Sehnerv   ?...


Kaputt ist es nicht, aber grottenschlecht...


----------



## blitzfitz (3. Juli 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Dank Ralf , aber ist das Bild kaputt     oder verlässt mich mein Sehnerv   ?
> Im Netz habe ich nun das gefunden :
> 
> Anfahrt Mit dem Auto
> ...



Genau. So solltest du es finden.
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.Panzer (3. Juli 2005)

Jetzt müsste das TT nur noch mal eine Tour von der Tomburg starten. Schön wäre es wenn wir auch nochmal Samstags fahren würden. Obwol in diesem Monat wird es wohl nicht mehr dabei sein. Nächstes WE wartet der Erbeskopf und dann 14 Tage die Zugspitze auf mich. Ich hoffe im August wirds mal wieder mit dem TT-Kern ne Tour geben. Bis dann der Stunt-beck.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (3. Juli 2005)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt müsste das TT nur noch mal eine Tour von der Tomburg starten. Schön wäre es wenn wir auch nochmal Samstags fahren würden. Obwol in diesem Monat wird es wohl nicht mehr dabei sein. Nächstes WE wartet der Erbeskopf und dann 14 Tage die Zugspitze auf mich. Ich hoffe im August wirds mal wieder mit dem TT-Kern ne Tour geben. Bis dann der Stunt-beck.


Interessanter Weise fällt es dem aufmerksamen Betrachter auf, dass am 17. Juli sogar drei Touren von der Tomburg starten.


----------



## Montana (3. Juli 2005)

Mmmmhh    also ich habe aus diesem Grund nach einer Anfahrskizze gefragt. Bis zum 17.ten

Grüsse aus Köln Guido



			
				Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Interessanter Weise fällt es dem aufmerksamen Betrachter auf, dass am 17. Juli sogar drei Touren von der Tomburg starten.


----------



## Enrgy (3. Juli 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Interessanter Weise fällt es dem aufmerksamen Betrachter auf, dass am 17. Juli sogar drei Touren von der Tomburg starten.




Und Dieter, kommste nochmal mit auf den Wespentrail?


----------



## M.Panzer (4. Juli 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Interessanter Weise fällt es dem aufmerksamen Betrachter auf, dass am 17. Juli sogar drei Touren von der Tomburg starten.



Dem aufmerksamen Betrachter hätte aber auch auffallen müssen das ich dann schon an der Zugspitze weile.   Es ist übrigens schon länger keine Tour mehr von der Tomburg gestartet.   Na ja ich hoffe das wenigsten im August einiges statt findet an dem ich auch teilnehmen kann. Bis dann Gruß Stunt-beck.


----------



## Handlampe (4. Juli 2005)

Melde mich aus Kroatien zurück und bedanke mich natürlich zuerst mal für die vielen Geburtstagsglückwünsche.

Habe wohl einen der schönsten Nationalparks dieser Erde gesehen: Ich sag nur: Plitwitzer Seen.

Jeder, der schon mal da war wird verstehen was ich meine. Ein Traum






Wasserfälle, wohin das Auge schaut, überall gluckert, zischt, blubbert und gluckst es.........so muss wohl das Paradies ausgesehen haben.


----------



## Enrgy (4. Juli 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Wasserfälle, wohin das Auge schaut, überall gluckert, zischt, blubbert und gluckst es.........so muss wohl das Paradies ausgesehen haben.



Paradies? Wo sind denn da die Trails? Ist doch alles unter Wasser!  

Und abgesoffne Trails haben wir hier seit letzter Woche auch wieder


----------



## p_pipowitsch (5. Juli 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Melde mich aus Kroatien zurück und bedanke mich natürlich zuerst mal für die vielen Geburtstagsglückwünsche.
> 
> Habe wohl einen der schönsten Nationalparks dieser Erde gesehen: Ich sag nur: Plitwitzer Seen.
> 
> ...



Mensch, dat kennen wir doch alle aus diversen Winnetouhighlights. Das war was, als ich damals mit meinem anonymen Alkoholikerfreund Sam Howkins beim Dreh des ersten Rothaut Streifens Blutsbrüderschaft gesoffen habe, wenn ich mich nicht irre..


----------



## juchhu (5. Juli 2005)

p_pipowitsch schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch, dat kennen wir doch alle aus diversen Winnetouhighlights. Das war was, als ich damals mit meinem anonymen Alkoholikerfreund Sam Howkins beim Dreh des ersten Rothaut Streifens Blutsbrüderschaft gesoffen habe, wenn ich mich nicht irre..


 
Der lachende Hickser als artikuliertes "?!" von Sam nach dem "wenn ich mich nicht irre." fehlt noch.   

VG Martin


----------



## Handlampe (6. Juli 2005)

Freue mich, das trotz einiger Absagen sich zu unserem Tourentag am 17.7. jetzt schon immerhin 15 Biker/innen gemeldet haben.

Bin mal gespannt, wieviele es noch werden.

Übrigens darf ich hier nochmal die Tourguides der einzelnen Runden vorstellen:

Karin alias Kalinka führt die Einsteigertruppe im gemässigten Tempo zur Steinbach
Meine Wenigkeit macht den Guide der "nicht-Fleisch-nicht-Fisch" Truppe
"Da wo vorne ist, ist" Oli hetzt die sportlich ambitionierten Biker durch die Eifel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (9. Juli 2005)

Hab mich mal bei der TTTTT3 eingetragen. Will hoffen, das nichts dazwischen kommt.
Grüüüße XCR


----------



## redrace (9. Juli 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mich mal bei der TTTTT3 eingetragen. Will hoffen, das nichts dazwischen kommt.
> Grüüüße XCR



HUHU

Ich verbringe das WE an der Mosel beim EMC Cup!! Vielleicht klappt es ja beim nächsten Mal! Anläufe habe ich schon viele genommen um mal bei Euch mit zu fahren!!


----------



## Splash (9. Juli 2005)

Ich wollt mal bei der kleinen Runde mit kommen. Aber lt. wetter.com müssen wohl noch ein paar der Mitfahrer ihren Teller brav aufessen, damit das Wetter brauchbar wird


----------



## Montana (10. Juli 2005)

bleiben und abwarten schlage ich mal vor, Die Vorhersagen über eine Woche hinweg sind viel zu ungenau. Ich würde mich freuen nächste Woche dort ne kleine Runde mit zu fahren.  

Grüsse aus Köln

Guido



			
				Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollt mal bei der kleinen Runde mit kommen. Aber lt. wetter.com müssen wohl noch ein paar der Mitfahrer ihren Teller brav aufessen, damit das Wetter brauchbar wird


----------



## Manni (11. Juli 2005)

By the way...
das die dritte Tour als schnell eingestuft ist heißt hoffentlich nicht, dass es nur über Forstwege geht oder?   

Gruß Manni


----------



## Handlampe (12. Juli 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mich mal bei der TTTTT3 eingetragen. Will hoffen, das nichts dazwischen kommt.
> Grüüüße XCR



Na....über hohen Besuch aus WBTS-Land würd ich mich natürlich sehr freuen 




			
				redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Ich verbringe das WE an der Mosel beim EMC Cup!! Vielleicht klappt es ja beim nächsten Mal! Anläufe habe ich schon viele genommen um mal bei Euch mit zu fahren!!



....ich denke....irgendwann haut es nochmal hin. 
Viel Spass beim Mosel Cup.....und grüss mir den Ralf.


----------



## Handlampe (12. Juli 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> By the way...
> das die dritte Tour als schnell eingestuft ist heißt hoffentlich nicht, dass es nur über Forstwege geht oder?
> 
> Gruß Manni




....also, da brauchst du dir bei Oli keine Sorgen machen.....aus welchen Ärmeln der Kollege teilweise die Trails zaubert, verwundert auch mich immer wieder.


----------



## Handlampe (12. Juli 2005)

*!!! ACHTUNG !!!*

Kleine zeitliche Änderung der leichten Tour:

Start ist eine halbe Stunde später, also: *12.30 Uhr*

Hat den einfachen Grund: Wir wollen ja alle Gemeinsam an der Steinbach eine kleine Rast im Biergarten einlegen und die Gruppe um unsere Guidöse Karin wäre bei gleicher Startzeit viiiel zu früh da.

Hier schon ein paar Bilder von der leichten Strecke:


----------



## Montana (12. Juli 2005)

Hallo Uwe , Ok dann 12:30 Uhr   Übrigens die Bilder von der Strecke sehen ja echt klasse aus   
So sollte das Wetter und  sollten die Trails sein 

Bis Sonntag

Guido


			
				Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> *!!! ACHTUNG !!!*
> 
> Kleine zeitliche Änderung der leichten Tour:
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (12. Juli 2005)

Tach Uwe,

für wann ungefähr planst du den Ausflug in den Pfälzer Wald? 

Es gibt einen ausführlichen Bericht in der aktuellen Bike-Ausgabe über die MTB-Strecke dort (_u.a mit Udo Bölts usw_). Ich möchte jetzt in den Schulferien ein Wochenende für so was widmen, mit Übernachtung evtl. zelten.

Ich bin am Sonntag bei eurer TTTTour dabei, *hoffentlich diesmal ohne Verletzte!* (_tja, man glaubt's kaum!_). Da könnten wir etwas darüber quatschen.

VG Mikkael


----------



## JürgenK (13. Juli 2005)

Hallo Uwe,

haste nochmal die Wegbeschreibung für Sonntag irgendwo? Wie kam man da nochmal hin??????????  

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## on any sunday (14. Juli 2005)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Uwe,
> 
> haste nochmal die Wegbeschreibung für Sonntag irgendwo? Wie kam man da nochmal hin??????????
> 
> ...



Also, Sonntag irgendwo liegt genau neben Dorf Weisnicht,   Kleingroßstadt und Siedlung Keineahnung.


----------



## JürgenK (14. Juli 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Also, Sonntag irgendwo liegt genau neben Dorf Weisnicht,   Kleingroßstadt und Siedlung Keineahnung.




Jetzt fällt´s mir auch wieder ein.

Danke


----------



## HomeOnEarth (14. Juli 2005)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
wollte mich bezüglich des WE mal erkundigen was bei Euch über 60-80km schnell und anspruchsvoll heist!
Bringt doch mal ein paar Zahlen, z.b. Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit, werden Pausen gemach (eine im Biergarten, gibt es da Erdinger Alkoholfrei  ), sind Downhillpassagen    dabei etc.   
Würde mich riesig freuen von Euch zu hören.  

Bis bald Jens


----------



## mikkael (14. Juli 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Also, Sonntag irgendwo liegt genau neben Dorf Weisnicht,   Kleingroßstadt und Siedlung Keineahnung.


..und da wohnt der Herr Sonntag mit seinen Bikes und Enduro fröhlich vor sich hin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race4Hills (14. Juli 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollt mal bei der kleinen Runde mit kommen. Aber lt. wetter.com müssen wohl noch ein paar der Mitfahrer ihren Teller brav aufessen, damit das Wetter brauchbar wird


 
Wir essen alles auf, auch Dich  komm einfach mit, es wird klasse.

Gruss Race


----------



## Splash (14. Juli 2005)

Ich seh s´chon, dass Ihr alle fleissig am futtern seid, so wie sich die Wettervorhersage entwickelt hat. Nachdem ich nun mein grösstes Hindernis (Kurbel bzw Zahnkranz defekt) nun beseitigt habe, freue ich mich auf Sonntag und hoffe, dass das Wetter wirklich so bleibt


----------



## Enrgy (14. Juli 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Ich seh s´chon, dass Ihr alle fleissig am futtern seid...



Vor lauter Fressen werd ich dann Sonntag mit Bauchschmerzen im Bett liegen...


----------



## 130/100 (14. Juli 2005)

Oh fein, nach 10 Monaten mal wieder mit den TTs unterwegs! Aber da es mir im Winter die Haxe zerlegt hat, werde ich mich erst mal ganz beschieden in der mittleren Gruppe einordnen.
Wie es aussieht kommt ein nennenswerter Teil der Teilnehmer aus Köln oder dem Kölner Umland. Ich biete deshalb eine Mitfahrgelegenheit vom Agnesviertel im Golf an! Ich lasse mich natürlich auch gern von jemandem mitnehmen... 

Bis dahin viel Licht!


----------



## Handlampe (14. Juli 2005)

Puh....da bin ich aber froh, das ich nur die mittlere Tour guide, wenn ich da sehe, wer sich Alles zur grossen Runde angemeldet hat inc. der fitten Jungs der 7Hiller und WBTS'ler

Da gönn ich mir doch eine "gemütliche" Runde mit den Feierabendbikern & Friends


----------



## Handlampe (14. Juli 2005)

HomeOnEarth schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> wollte mich bezüglich des WE mal erkundigen was bei Euch über 60-80km schnell und anspruchsvoll heist!
> Bringt doch mal ein paar Zahlen, z.b. Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit, werden Pausen gemach (eine im Biergarten, gibt es da Erdinger Alkoholfrei  ), sind Downhillpassagen    dabei etc.
> Würde mich riesig freuen von Euch zu hören.
> ...



Hi Jens

Ist immer schwer zu sagen, wie schnell es nun wird. Trotz Allem Ergeiz handelt sich nicht um ein Rennen....naja....zumindest fast nicht   ...wenn ich mir allerdings die Kandidaten für die grosse Tour anschaue.......gut.....vergiss alles was ich gesagt habe......es wird ein Rennen  

Aber mal Spass beiseite. Natürlich wird auch gewartet. Ich denke mal das der Schnitt so zwischen 16 und 18 liegen wird....ich weiss allerdings nicht, was Oli Genaues vor hat.

Wenn du dir unsicher bist, fahr halt bei mir mit.....wird zwar was langsamer.....aber dafür bestimmt amüsanter.....wir haben schliesslich dann noch Luft zum lachen.

Ich hoffe, das Timing klappt so gut, das wir uns wirklich alle an der Steinbach treffen.....da kannst du dann immer noch die Gruppe wechseln.
Achja.....an der Steinbach gibt es natürlich Steinbacher


----------



## Splash (14. Juli 2005)

Wenn ich jetzt mal blöd rein fragen darf: Wie findet man denn zu besagtem Parkplatz? Oder gibt es evtl sogar ne Info, die man ins Navi eingeben kann (für die Faulen unter uns)?   ..


----------



## Handlampe (14. Juli 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich jetzt mal blöd rein fragen darf: Wie findet man denn zu besagtem Parkplatz? Oder gibt es evtl sogar ne Info, die man ins Navi eingeben kann (für die Faulen unter uns)?   ..



Hi Slash

Anfahrtskizze gibt es auf der ersten Seite dieses Threads.
Für die Navi: Meckenheim Wormersdorf; Tomberger Strasse

Die Tomberger Strasse musst du dann leicht bergan wieder aus dem Ort heraus fahren. Am blauen P Schild (ich werd da wohl auch was hinpappen) rechts zum Parkplatz


----------



## Enrgy (14. Juli 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> .....aber dafür bestimmt amüsanter.....wir haben schliesslich dann noch Luft zum lachen.


...die werden wir auch brauchen!




			
				Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ...an der Steinbach gibt es natürlich Steinbacher


sachma,daist ja auch noch ein erklecklicher Rückweg zu meistern (20km?).Gibts ne entschärfte Variante für die Alkoholleichen?  



			
				Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Am blauen P Schild (ich werd da wohl auch was hinpappen) rechts zum Parkplatz


oh, wie vornehm, gibts auch einen Einweiser am Parkplatz?

Mannoman, was für ein Großevent steht uns denn da bevor! Jetzt fehlt nur noch Juchhus Grill&Fahrtechnikkurs, die uns hinterher mit lekka Grillspezialitäten verwöhnen!


----------



## Fungrisu (14. Juli 2005)

Hallo Uwe,
wenn wir schon nicht in einer Gruppe fahren :-( dann will ich mal hoffen das wir uns zu einem gemeinsamen Getränk an der Steinbach treffen.
Ich freu mich auf Sonntag.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (14. Juli 2005)

Hallo  Herzlichen Glückwunsch im Voraus . 29 Mitfahrer(innen) im Moment. Da kann man ja fast schon ein dem Anlass gemässes Trikot in Auftrag geben.   Ich drücke mal feste die Daumen    für gutes Wetter , aber es sieht ja sehr danach aus. Bis Sonntag VG Guido


----------



## juchhu (15. Juli 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Mannoman, was für ein Großevent steht uns denn da bevor! Jetzt fehlt nur noch Juchhus Grill&Fahrtechnikkurs, die uns hinterher mit lekka Grillspezialitäten verwöhnen!


 
Jaja, das schafft Begehrlichkeiten. 

Juchhus Grill&Fahrtechnikkurs *ã  *läßt sich natürlich problemlos buchen. Leider ist der Juchhus Grill&Fahrtechnikkurs *ã *für kommenden Sonntag schon ausgebucht. Rechtzeitiges Vorbestellen empfiehlt sich. Zusätzlich kann noch zur Unterhaltung das Programm "Die Bären sind los" gebucht werden.  

_Anmerkung in eigener Sache: Trotz aller Unkenrufe ist der donnertäglich Fahrtechnikurs immer noch kostenfrei. Da hier langfristig ein Ende abzusehen ist, empfiehlt sich ein rechtzeitiger Besuch. Nicht warten, sondern starten._


Viel Spass beim TT-Großevent wünscht Euch der Juchhus Grill&Fahrtechnikkurs *ã *

VG Martin


----------



## Udo1 (15. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich muss mich leider von der Sonntagstour abmelden.
Ich habe an meinem Felt-Bike (Fully) Lagerschaden Aufnahme Hinterradschwinge. Die Fa. ist nicht in der Lage das richtige vollständige Ersatzteilpacket zu liefern.

Bis demnächst
Udo1


----------



## Knax (15. Juli 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich da sehe, wer sich Alles zur grossen Runde angemeldet hat inc. der fitten Jungs der 7Hiller und WBTS'ler


... na da bin ich doch mit von der partie   
mache morgen extra eine trainigspause, damit es sonntag krachen kann   
ne keine sorge: für den speed ist XCRacer zuständig - tourenfahrer hin oder her   
mfg
Knax


----------



## Splash (17. Juli 2005)

Muss leider wieder absagen - meine Kurze (2 1/2 Jahre) hat mich die Nacht über auf Trab gehalten und ich hab jetzt mal max 3 Stunden geschlafen und werde mich gleich wohl wieder hin legen.

Ich hoffe, dass Ihr das in Kürze wieder macht, damit ich dann endlich mal mit kann ...


----------



## Centurion (17. Juli 2005)

...o.k. bin der Erste...

Vielen Dank an Trail-Guru Uwe (Handlampe) für die schöne Tour:

"Die Sierra Tomburg war sehr schön und die vielen Trails habe ich ja auch gut überstanden...    ."

Die mittlere Gruppe war sehr nett und es ist immer mal wieder nett andere Leute aus dem Forum kennenzulernen - hier überwog ja die Feierabendbiker-Fraktion (und ein Sauerländer hatte sich ja auch drunter gemischt  ..)mit dem leichten Ruhrpott-Akzent   u. Humor (echt nette Leute    )

Danke!

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Enrgy (17. Juli 2005)

Jou, danke nochmals für die geile Tour. Immer wieder erstaunlich, welches Trailgewitter da auf uns niederging. Zum Verschnaufen gabs dann Sauerländer Waldautobahnen - aber nicht zuviele. Auch der Wespentrail machte heute seinem Namen zum Glück keine Ehre und es gab keine Verluste durch Stichattacken zu verzeichnen. Pannen wurden sparsam im Doppelpack genommen, so ist das korrekt.
Was soll man noch sagen - Wetter optimalst, Truppe auch, Strecke und Landschaft sowieso - gerne immer wieder! 

Ach ja, da wir diverse Ausfälle an Hightech-Aufzeichnungsmaterial hatten, hier noch schnell die Daten der mittleren Tour:

52,3km
950Hm
3.38h Fahrzeit
14,4 AVSpeed
24,1°C AV Temp


----------



## mikkael (17. Juli 2005)

Geile Sache war's heute, Uwe. 
Ohne Euch hätten wir es wahrscheinlich _doch nicht_ geschafft! 

Ausnahmsweise war ich heute nicht als _Krankenwagenfahrer_ unterwegs und endlich ist mir eine komplette Team Tomburg-Runde _ohne Ereignisse_ gelungen.












Gerne immer wieder, wobei für die nächste Runde bestelle ich jetzt schon mir einen  ortskundigen Guide! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Montana (17. Juli 2005)

Hallo Tomburger 

vielen Dank für die nette Organisation und die schöne Einsteiger - Runde. Ganz besonderen Dank an unsere sympatische Guidöse Karin die uns toll geführt hat. Wir haben alle Wege relativ schnell gefunden  . Die Strecke war erstklassig , nette lange trails    und der Pausenort richtig urig. Das Strecken - Profil war sehr gut passend ausgewählt . Kompliment.   Ich habe viele nette Leute kennengelernt und mich sehr gut unterhalten . Ich komme gerne mal wieder.

Viele Grüsse aus Köln 

Guido (Montana)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael13 (17. Juli 2005)

Hallo Uwe,

das war ja was: Super tour und geile trails!
Nochmals vielen Dank für die tolle tour!!

bikergrüße
Michael


----------



## Manni (17. Juli 2005)

Nabend,
auch von mir nochmals danke für die schöne Tour Oli, hoffe du hast bald wieder nen fahrbaren Untersatz   
Und für das Stückchen Kuchen auch nochmal vielen Dank an die freundliche Spenderin   

Gruß Manni


----------



## Fungrisu (17. Juli 2005)

Hallo ihr Stollenbeißer, ich schließe mich den anderen mal an und sage vielen Dank an das Team Tomburg. Es war eine sehr schöne Tour mit geilen Trails. Olli ich hoffe das Du bald wieder fahren kannst.
Wir kommen bestimmt noch mal um mit Euch zu fahren.
Dem Jürgen geht es auch wieder besser. Das Knie wurde mit 3 Stichen genäht.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## JürgenK (17. Juli 2005)

Tach Uwe und Tomburg-Team,

schöne Touren habt ihr da auf die Beine gestellt. Nette Leute, viele Trails und super Stimmung. Die Feierabendbiker kommen bestimmt nochmal in euer Revier.

Danke und bis zum nächstenmal

Jürgen


----------



## hama687 (18. Juli 2005)

ich schlies mich einfach mal an


----------



## Knax (18. Juli 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> ich schlies mich einfach mal an


...und noch einmal: super tour mit schönen trails und netten leuten... schade nur, dass wir die große runde nicht zu ende fahren konnten, aber jetzt haben wir (wieder einmal) einen grund runter zu kommen   
mfg
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p_pipowitsch (18. Juli 2005)

Tach Zusammen,
ich wollte nur kurz eine kleine Zusammenfassung zum ersten Teil der Tour 1 mit Olli abgeben. 
Teilstück bis zur Steinbach, an der wir 17 Bier lang auf Tour 2 mit Tourguide Uwe gewartet haben.
*Tomburg, Rheinbacher Wald, Todenfeld, Berg, Naturfreundehaus * _(nicht Naturfreudenhaus wie einige Mitfahrer sich wahrscheinlich insgeheim wünschten)_ *Vischltal * _(wo uns leider ein Sturz ereilte und wir uns von zwei der 7 Berge verabschieden mussten, Gute Besserung!)_ _Wo wir gerade bei Sturz sind, zum Punkt Rheinbacher Wald hätte ich noch eine Kopfübereinlage von der Brücke mit Herrn Blitzfitz nachzutragen. und jetzt habe ich mich vor lauter Stürzen verfahren_. *Krählingen, Hochtürmer, Sahrbachtal / Kirchsahr, Winnen, Sahrbachtal,* _Winnen (nein leider nicht ein zweites mal, wir mussten ja pünktlich zum gemeinsamen Treffpunkt)_, *Radioteleskop, Scheuren * mit abschließenden Trailanflug auf die *Steinbach*. Bei dieser Anfahrt hat dann Ollis Hinterbau den Abgang gemacht. 24 Stücke Kuchen später kam dann der Jenige, der aus meiner Zusammenfassung einen Bericht verfasst?! 

Damit ich auch noch persönlich werden kann, es war mir eine Freude und ein Fest zugleich.
Bis demnächst Gruß Pavel


----------



## Blut Svente (18. Juli 2005)

So ein Event behommt nur das TT hin   
PREMIUM GUIDING by TT.
 Blut Svente    
www.7hills.de


----------



## Kalinka (18. Juli 2005)

Was macht das TT, wenn es eine Tourentag ausschreibt, der eine sehr schnelle, eine schnelle und eine langsame Tour beinhalten soll. Wer vom TT liesse sich schon auf ein langsame Runde als Guide ein...langsam gibt es im Wortschatz der Tomburger nicht wirklich.
Da wir halt die Freundin zur Guidöse geschult, mit Navi aufgerüstet und zweimal durch die Tour gescheucht, um zu gewärleisten, daß beim Event niemand abhanden kommt.
So fand ich mich leicht nervös in fremdem Gebiet (Orientierungslegastenie) mit nicht wenigen Mitfahrern am TTTT  an der Tomburg ein.





Renate vergewisserte sich noch vor der Tour, ob ich auch genug Batterien für den geko hatte und los ging es.
Nach den ersten Fast-Auffahrunfällen, verursacht durch eine plötzlich und verwirrt bremsende Guidöse, hielten sich die Verfahrer in Grenzen.  
Auch die Batteriewitze wurden im Laufe der Tour weniger, was nicht zuletzt an der von Uwe so schön ausgewälten Strecke lag.










Auch größere Hindernisse konnten durch starken Zusammenhalt der Gruppe gemeistert werden: 




Tja, die gemeinsame Pause mit allen drei Gruppen fiel drei Platten der Gruppe zwei zum Opfer: 
*Wo bleibt der Guide?*




*Pause gabs troztdem:*







Mir hat es Spaß gemacht mit so vielen netten Leuten, die jeden Verfahrer mit stoischer Gelassenheit oder bester Laune ertragen haben.


----------



## hama687 (18. Juli 2005)

wo ist den der rest der bilder?^^


----------



## on any sunday (18. Juli 2005)

Grosses Powowow des Team Tomburgs.   

Sehr vergnüglicher Sonntag im Kreise von heimischen Indianern unter Führung des Häuptlings Uwe. Die Götter hatten keinen Regen, sondern den Geist des Staubes geschickt und den Planeten brennen lassen. Nur der alte Manitou knarzte mit seinen alten Knochen.

Ab dem baufälligen Wigwam des TT wurden die grünen Jagdgründe des weissen Mannes auf kleinen Jagdpfaden durchfahren, auf der Suche nach der großen weißen Schüssel, die den Himmel absucht. Nach einer Pause an dem großen blauen Wasser, das am Stein und Bach liegt, führte uns der, der das Feuer in den Händen hält, wieder ohne Verluste zu seinem Wigwam zurück.

Der Gott Tschipees hat mir buntes Himmelsbild geschickt





und im Anhang findet man den Tschpees Track.

How

Michael


----------



## Handlampe (18. Juli 2005)

Als erstes Mal natürlich mal einen herzlichen Dank an alle Teilnehmer, die so zahlreich erschienen sind. Im Ganzen waren es dann wohl 34 Biker die teilweise von weit her angereist waren.
Vielen Dank an meine Guidöse Karin und den erstklassigen Bericht.
Vielen Dank auch an Mikkael für die schönen Bilder. Und natürlich auch Danke an das Rest des Teams, vor allen Dingen Oli für die Leitung der Speedies.....er hat ja leider einen hohen Preis zahlen müssen.

Hier gibt es natürlich nur einen Bericht von der Strecke die ich geführt habe.

Den Kurzbericht zur Speedgruppe hat ja freundlicherweise schon der Herr Pipowitsch, seines Zeichens Kernmitglied des TT, abgeliefert. Es war mir ja eigentlich schon klar, das es zu dieser Gruppe keine Bilder geben würde......man war ja schliesslich nicht zum Spass da.   

Mein Trüppchen startete leider schon etwas verspätet, da Kollege Claus alias Centurion erst eintrudelte als wir quasi schon auf dem Sprung waren.

Es ging durch den Wormersdorfer Wald über die ersten kleinen Trails inc. Holzstegen zur Waldkapelle- weiter zum Schwarzen Kreuz und durch den schönen Fichtenwald Richtung Meisenberg






Weiter über Todenfeld nach Berg. Hier trailten wir uns über den schönen Pfad am Naturfreundehaus hinunter



 

 


_(Klicken für grössere Bilder)_

Im Tal angekommen ging es dann rechts auf den langen Anstieg Richtung Hochtürmen. Aber noch vorher zweigten wir auf der Höhe ab um auf einem kurzen Trail Eichen zu erreichen. Dieses Teilstück bin ich auch erst das zweite Mal gefahren und hab mich auch prompt ein wenig verfranst.
Unten angekommen gab es 3 Vorkommnisse:
1. Die wohl einzige Matschstelle im Umkreis von 200 km
2. Den Plattfuss von Michael
3. Den Parallelplattfuss von Mikkael, welchen er natürlich erst bemerkte, als sein Fast-Namensvetter seinen Defekt schon behoben hatte.

Hier darf ich wohl im Namen Aller einen kleinen Dank an den Chef-Feierabendbiker Hardy aussprechen, der mit seiner in Patronen abgefüllten Luft schnell wieder für die Selbige im Fahradgummi sorgte.

Diese Zwangspause warf uns natürlich noch ein wenig im Fahrplan nach hinten. Aber "Jeck jemaht hamer uns deswejen äfer net"

Die Strecke führte uns nach Houverath und auf den feinen selektiven Trail hinunter zum Limbach.
Das Tal ging es dann zuerst aufwärts zur nächsten Uphillprüfung, an welcher ich wieder eine Ausschreibung machte: 
Ein Freigetränk für den Erstbefahrer.

Was soll ich sagen....der Berg blieb unbefahren.

Nach kurzem Schiebestück war der Weg dann aber wieder befahrbar






Nach schönem Trail einen Grat hinab gab es dann unseren nächsten Verspätungsgrund:
Ruppiger Weg über dem Sahrbachtal- links und rechts dichtes Gebüsch....und vor uns eine Barriere von 3-4 Bäumen quer- kein durchkommen. So hiess es also zurückstiefeln und das Hinderniss weitläufig durch den Wald umschieben- hat bestimmt auch wieder 10 Minuten gekostet.

Danach gab es dann wieder eine nette Auffahrt wo dann die Säfte flossen:






Weiter zur Martinshütte auf das Highlight dieser Tour:
Den Wespentrail bis hinunter zum Effelsberger Bach.

Im Bild ist Volker im Schlüsselstück des Pfades zu sehen:






Durch das Tal ging es dann zur Schüssel.






Aufgrund unserer Verspätung habe ich dann die Schleife zum Decke Tönnes ausgelassen und es ging direkt am Gut Unterdickt vorbei durch den Flamersheimer Wald auf breiten Schotterpisten Richtung Steinbachtalsperre. 
Kurz vor dem letzten Trail erwischte mich dann auch das Pannenpech.

Das war dann das endgülige Aus für das gemeinsame Treffen aller 3 Gruppen an der Steinbach.

Als wir ankamen hatten wir eigentlich Glück, da die Speedgruppe gerade auf dem Sprung war. Es gab da nur ein Problem: Chefguide Oli hatte es den Rahmen zerbröselt: Ein hoch auf VOTEC..... obwohl....kann man garnicht verstehen...normalerweise sind die Teile doch total robust.....gehen höchstens 1- 2 mal im Jahr zu klump.

Naja, so viel also Oli aus (der wohl noch Einiges mit der Gruppe vor hatte)....und als einziges Trostpflästerchen für unsere noch nicht ganz ausgelastete schnelle Truppe gab es von mir dann noch eine kleine 8 km Schleife mit schnellem Singeltrail um dann wieder an der Steinbach einzuschlagen, wo dann meine Mannschaft so lange gewartet hatte...hatte ich zumindest gedacht....da noch Einige hinterhergehetzt waren, die ich am Start wohl vergessen habe.

Im Zusammenschluss von Gruppe 1 und 2 ging es dann ein wenig gemächlicher  zusammen zurück zum Startpunkt- natürlich vorher noch einmal hoch zum Beuelskopf






um dann über einige Pfade auf denen wir noch mal ziemlich Staub aufgewirbelt haben






wieder zur Tomburg zu kommen.

Alle Bilder von mir gibt es hier 
Bilder von Karin gibt es hier
Bilder von Mikkael gibt es hier


----------



## Handlampe (18. Juli 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Grosses Powowow des Team Tomburgs.
> 
> Sehr vergnüglicher Sonntag im Kreise von heimischen Indianern unter Führung des Häuptlings Uwe. Die Götter hatten keinen Regen, sondern den Geist des Staubes geschickt und den Planeten brennen lassen. Nur der alte Manitou knarzte mit seinen alten Knochen.
> 
> ...


----------



## blitzfitz (18. Juli 2005)

Tour war spitze! Keine weiteren Worte.

Ralf


----------



## XCRacer (18. Juli 2005)

Auch ich darf mich für die fachkundige Führung durch's Land der Tomburger bei euch bedanken. Waren richtig feine Trails dabei. Auch die Traildichte ist bemerkenswert. Bis demnächst


----------



## inimtb (18. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen, was soll man sagen, super Tour. 
Beeindruckend viele und schöne Trails...und nette Leute.  
Sind auf jeden Fall wieder dabei.


Jens und Ines


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (18. Juli 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Alle Bilder von mir gibt es hier
> Bilder von Karin gibt es hier
> Bilder von Mikkael gibt es hier



Hallo Uwe,

ich habe deinen Bilderlink verbessert, war ein http zu viel.


----------



## Centurion (19. Juli 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Kurz vor dem letzten Trail erwischte mich dann auch das Pannenpech.




Ja der dauernde schleichende Plattfuß des Trail-Gurus Uwe darf auch nicht unerwähnt bleiben. Als der Plattfuß unseres maximal 1,5 Bar-Guides dann endlich  richtig repariert wurde habe ich noch nie jemanden so schön und mit Hingabe, mit ca. 2000 Kolbenstößen pro Minute, mit einer Lilliput-Pumpe sein Rad aufpumpen sehen   .

(Bei Juchem Rädern ist der dauernde Plattfuß, glaube ich, aber ab Werk eingebaut    )

Also wenn Uwe soviel Ausdauer auch woanders zeigt, dann kann ich nur sagen:  arme Kalinka     

Gruß Centurion


----------



## Kalinka (19. Juli 2005)

Centurion schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn Uwe soviel Ausdauer auch woanders zeigt, dann kann ich nur sagen:  arme Kalinka     
> Gruß Centurion


Kein Kommentar


----------



## Kalinka (19. Juli 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Als erstes Mal natürlich mal einen herzlichen Dank an alle Teilnehmer, die so zahlreich erschienen sind. Im Ganzen waren es dann wohl 34 Biker die teilweise von weit her angereist waren.
> Vielen Dank an meine Guidöse Karin und den erstklassigen Bericht.
> Vielen Dank auch an Mikkael für die schönen Bilder. Und natürlich auch Danke an das Rest des Teams, vor allen Dingen Oli für die Leitung der Speedies.....er hat ja leider einen hohen Preis zahlen müssen.


...Du hast vergessen Deinen Eltern zu danken, die Dich immer im allem unterstützt haben, Deinem Manager gebührt ebenfalls Dank, er hat immer an Dich geglaubt...und zuletzt natürlich Dein fantastisches Publikum, ohne das Du jetzt nicht dort wärst, wo Du stehst


----------



## Scottti (19. Juli 2005)

*Tourenbericht aus der Sicht des Speedgruppenguides:  *  

Es war schon ein erlesenes TrÃ¼ppchen welches am Sonntag am Ã¼blichen Startpunkt des TT eintraf und sich nach kurzem Hinweis des Cheforganisators wie eine Heerschar junger Bluthunde um meine Waden versammelte.
Einige hatten extra ihr Ã¼bliches Samstagstraining ausfallen lassen um besonders ausgehungert und aggressiv in Erscheinung treten zu kÃ¶nnen. Offenbar hatte der Cheforganisator Handlampe ein ordentliches Promotionfeuerwerk im www gezÃ¼ndet und es geschafft alle LeistungstrÃ¤ger der Region auf diese Tour anzuspitzen. Uwe, der Don King des MTB-Forums.
Langsam verdeutlichte sich, welche Rolle mir bei diesem Spiel zugeteilt worden war. Uwe lieÃ die Hunde von der Kette und ich durfte unter dem Pseudonym âTourenguideâ als Beute vorne wegfahren. Wirklich geschickt eingefÃ¤delt! 
Wer nun einen Bericht erwartet aus dem hervorgehet wo wir langgefahren sind, dem muÃ ich leider mitteilen, dass dies nicht mÃ¶glich ist, da ich nur meinem Fluchtinstinkt gefolgt bin. Die dabei abgerasten Wege kannte ich selber nicht.
In meinem RÃ¼ckspiegel konnte ich noch verfolgen, wie ein Ã¼bereifriger KlÃ¤ffer aus den sieben Bergen zum Beckerhecht auf meine Wade ansetzte, die jedoch verfehlte und eine unsanfte Landung im Dreck hinlegte. GlÃ¼ck gehabt! Einer seiner BlutsbrÃ¼der blieb mit Ihm zurÃ¼ck. Somit waren es nur noch neun die mich beiÃen wollten. Das Ausscheidungsfahren hatte begonnen. Die zentrale Frage war nun, wer wÃ¼rde als nÃ¤chstes von der Gruppe abplatzen? Wer wÃ¼rde ein- oder zusammenbrechen? Diese Frage beantwortete sich auf eine fÃ¼r mich unerwartete und unangenehme Art. Mein bis dahin einzig treuer verbÃ¼ndeter Sacho Panzer, alias VOTEC M6, brach am Hinterlauf auseinander und verweigerte die Weiterfahrt. Wehrlos stand ich nun da und stellt mich meinem Schicksal. Das hÃ¤mmern des Spechtes in meinem Ohr verstummte und ErnÃ¼chterung kehrte ein. Keiner hat mich gebissen.

GruÃ


----------



## JürgenK (19. Juli 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> ...Du hast vergessen Deinen Eltern zu danken, die Dich immer im allem unterstützt haben, Deinem Manager gebührt ebenfalls Dank, er hat immer an Dich geglaubt...und zuletzt natürlich Dein fantastisches Publikum, ohne das Du jetzt nicht dort wärst, wo Du stehst




    
Ich hätte es nicht treffender formulieren können  
    

Wir Feierabendbiker haben übrigens nie an dir gezweifelt, Uwe


----------



## mikkael (19. Juli 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> ...Du hast vergessen Deinen Eltern zu danken, die Dich immer im allem unterstützt haben, Deinem Manager gebührt ebenfalls Dank, er hat immer an Dich geglaubt...und zuletzt natürlich Dein fantastisches Publikum, ohne das Du jetzt nicht dort wärst, wo Du stehst


Eins geht noch: *"Ich war jung, unerfahren und brauchte dringend Geld.."*   

 Mikkael


----------



## Handlampe (19. Juli 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> ...Du hast vergessen Deinen Eltern zu danken, die Dich immer im allem unterstützt haben, Deinem Manager gebührt ebenfalls Dank, er hat immer an Dich geglaubt...und zuletzt natürlich Dein fantastisches Publikum, ohne das Du jetzt nicht dort wärst, wo Du stehst




....na....da geht doch noch was:

Ich danke natürlich dem Herrn, unserem Schöpfer, das er diese Trails erschaffen und die dazu passenden Bergfahrräder aus den Rippen geschnitten hat.


----------



## Papa Ratzi (19. Juli 2005)

Hosianna!!

Gesegnet seien alle eure Touren, vor allem zum Auge Gottes!


Kommet doch einmal vorbei, dann drehen wir eine Runde im Vatikan...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (19. Juli 2005)

Scottti schrieb:
			
		

> *Tourenbericht aus der Sicht des Speedgruppenguides:  *
> Gruß



Da bin ich ja versucht, zu meinen, dass das Beste an den TT Touren die postwendenden, literarischen Ergüsse sind.   

Ralf


----------



## Enrgy (19. Juli 2005)

Hier noch der Link zum Höhenprofil der mittleren Gruppe:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/150054/size/big/cat/7924/page/1

Wenn ich noch so einigermaßen alles zusammenbekommen habe, dürften das ca. 40% Trailanteil auf den 52km gewesen sein   

Das Gebiet Richtung Steinbach und auch von dort zurück bietet ja gnadenlos viel an diesen ekligen, engen, kurvigen Wegen, die man ja niieeee fahren würde, wenn man nicht dem Guide folgen müsste...  

Gefällt mir fast noch besser als die Tour zum Steinerberg (kenne ja nur die "eine")


----------



## Cheetah (19. Juli 2005)

And the Oscar goes to..
.Team Tomburg!

Dann nimmt er den Biker Oscar in Form einer goldenen Pumpe entgegen,  und spricht voller Rührung:



			
				Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Als erstes Mal natürlich mal einen herzlichen Dank an alle Teilnehmer, die so zahlreich erschienen sind. Im Ganzen waren es dann wohl 34 Biker die teilweise von weit her angereist waren.
> Vielen Dank an meine Guidöse Karin und den erstklassigen Bericht.
> Vielen Dank auch an Mikkael für die schönen Bilder. Und natürlich auch Danke an das Rest des Teams, vor allen Dingen Oli für die Leitung der Speedies.....er hat ja leider einen hohen Preis zahlen müssen..



Wir dürfen gespannt sein, welches Meisterwerk uns der große weise Mann aus Alfter als nächstes präsentieren wird.


----------



## Kalinka (20. Juli 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wir dürfen gespannt sein, welches Meisterwerk uns der große weise Mann aus Alfter als nächstes präsentieren wird.


Der große, weise Mann aus Alfter ist so weise, daß er sicher mal andere zum Zuge kommen läßt  
Wie sieht es aus Frank, kommt da was?

Schick doch bitte mal Donnerstag Deine Frau bei uns vorbei und hüte die Kinder.


----------



## Cheetah (20. Juli 2005)

Hallo Kalinka,
ich organisiere, ich improvisiere und ich schicke. Wenn Sie dann nicht bei euch an kommt, liegt es nicht an mir!


Und von mir kommt auch noch was, wart es ab, und sei dabei.


----------



## Handlampe (23. Juli 2005)

Da Einigen im Team (unter anderem auch mir   ) der Termin der Herr Sonntag's Sonntags Tour ein wenig zu früh war, werden wir uns wohl ein wenig im Team Tomburg Land amüsieren.


P.S.

Bastel gerade an dem nächsten Tourentag- diesmal im Ahrtal.
Als möglicher Treffpunkt der Gruppen würde sich diesmal das Krausberghaus anbieten.

Nur die Frage, wann der Termin sein könnte. Ich denke, vor dem Septemper wird das nix mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (24. Juli 2005)

Hi Uwe    Gibts ne leichte   Tour kommen natürlich auch die KFLer . September klingt gut   VG Guido 



			
				Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Bastel gerade an dem nächsten Tourentag- diesmal im Ahrtal.
> Als möglicher Treffpunkt der Gruppen würde sich diesmal das Krausberghaus anbieten.
> 
> Nur die Frage, wann der Termin sein könnte. Ich denke, vor dem Septemper wird das nix mehr.


----------



## mikkael (24. Juli 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Bastel gerade an dem nächsten Tourentag- diesmal im Ahrtal. Als möglicher Treffpunkt der Gruppen würde sich diesmal das Krausberghaus anbieten. Nur die Frage, wann der Termin sein könnte. Ich denke, vor dem Septemper wird das nix mehr.


Hallo Uwe,
wir wollen am 05.07. für das Wochenende zum Pfälzer Wald. 

Michael kommt mit, aber wahrscheinlich auch der eine oder andere Feierabendbiker auch noch.  Geplant ist: Freitag Nachmittag Abfahrt, 2 Übernachtungen dort, Sonntag Nachmittag zurück.

Hier etwas mehr dazu: Pfälzer Wald Auflug 1  -  ..2 

Also was ist?

VG Mikkael


----------



## blitzfitz (24. Juli 2005)

Ich melde mich mal für die nächsten zwei Wochen ab - Familienurlaub OHNE Bike.

Bis im August wieder,
                            Ralf


----------



## Handlampe (24. Juli 2005)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich melde mich mal für die nächsten zwei Wochen ab - Familienurlaub OHNE Bike.
> 
> Bis im August wieder,
> Ralf



Viel Spass Ralf......und erhol dich gut....du wirst die Kraft im September bestimmt noch brauchen.
Ich hoffe, das wir zu unserem AlpenX alle komplett sind. Oli hat sich heute böse über den Lenker abgerollt- auf die Schulter....ich hoffe mal, es ist nichts gebrochen.


----------



## Enrgy (24. Juli 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Oli hat sich heute böse über den Lenker abgerollt- auf die Schulter....ich hoffe mal, es ist nichts gebrochen.




Wie, war mein Chef dabei? Dachte, er wollte Dackel schneiden...

Aua aua, gute Besserung, lass es roentgen! Die Schmerzen werden dich ein paar Monate begleiten. Meine sind auch noch nicht weg, aber biken geht ja zum Glueck wieder ganz gut.

Ich glaube, ich leih mir hier doch mal ein Bike und fahr ueber die Golden Gate ins Marin-County, da gibts massenhaft Trails. Waere wohl eine Suende, das nicht zu machen...

Gestern waren wir auf einem Familientreffen mit origin. amerik. Barbecue, bei leckeren 35Grad im Schatten. Solche riesigen Stuecke Fleisch hab ich noch nie gesehen, ein Brocken auf unseren Grill und der waere voll...


----------



## schneifel (24. Juli 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Da Einigen im Team (unter anderem auch mir   ) der Termin der Herr Sonntag's Sonntags Tour ein wenig zu früh war, werden wir uns wohl ein wenig im Team Tomburg Land amüsieren.
> 
> 
> P.S.
> ...



Da bin ich ja mal gespannt !!! Ihr seid ja immer für ne Überaschung gut. 
  
Wenn auch etwas spät : Grosses Lob für die "Steinbach-Touren" - echt Klasse !!!      

PS: Ich hoffe Olli's Votec lebt noch......dann fühlt meins sich nicht so alleine


----------



## Manni (24. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
ich hab da ein Problem:
Meine Gabel ist undicht    Aus dem linken Tauchrohr tritt Öl aus   

Ich werde jetzt morgen mal versuchen einen Radladen zu finden, der die Dichtungen selbst austauschen kann und die Gabel nicht einschicken muß. Weil sonst ist das Teil ja drei Wochen weg und mit trainieren ist essig. 

Vielleicht kennt ja jemand von euch einen Laden der sowas für Manitou-Gabeln macht? 

Gruß Manni


----------



## sibby08 (24. Juli 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich hab da ein Problem:
> Meine Gabel ist undicht    Aus dem linken Tauchrohr tritt Öl aus
> 
> ...



Hallo Manni,
versuch es mal hier: http://www.bikeandrun.net/
Kleiner, feiner Laden und der Mechaniker weiß was er tut. Ich kann den Laden nur empfehlen.

Gruß
Sibby


----------



## on any sunday (24. Juli 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich hab da ein Problem:
> Meine Gabel ist undicht    Aus dem linken Tauchrohr tritt Öl aus
> 
> ...



Wo kommt denn das Öl raus? Ist doch eine Mars, oder? Ich habe hier noch ein paar Dichtungen von meiner alten Manitou rumfliegen. Könnten passen. Oder komm einfach vorbei, dann machen wir das Teil auf und schauen mal, an welcher Dichtung es liegt.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Manni (25. Juli 2005)

Nabend Herr Sonntag,
so versierte Biker zu so später Stunde   
ich wußte doch es war eine gute Idee hier im TT-Threat zu Fragen und nicht im Technik Forum   

Es kommt quasi unter den Faltenbälgen, direkt am Abstreifer (als Masch-Bauer würd ichs einfach Wellendichtring nennen) raus. 
Wenn ich die Gabel einfedern lasse, dann ist da eine Stelle an der das Öl nichtmehr abgestriffen wird und mit den Tauchrohren herraus kommt, beim Einfedern sammelt es sich dann schön unter den Faltenbälgen an. Ist ein ca 5mm breiter Bereich, scheinbar ist da doch mal was gröberer Schmutz dran gekommen, die Standrohrbeschichtung ist aber noch 1a.

Deine Dichtungen könnten mir da in der Tat wertvolle Dienste erweisen, denn laut Answer haben die Manitou Mars, SX-E, Spyder-R und SX-R  alle die gleiche Dichtung.

Ich schau es mir morgen mal genauer an und meld mich dann bei dir.
Ärgerlich vor allem, da die Dichtungen letztes Jahr erst getauscht wurden und das Rad aufgrund meiner Dreckallergie immer gut gepflegt war.

Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (25. Juli 2005)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Manni,
> versuch es mal hier: http://www.bikeandrun.net/
> Kleiner, feiner Laden und der Mechaniker weiß was er tut. Ich kann den Laden nur empfehlen.
> Gruß
> Sibby



ZUSTIMMUNG!


----------



## Scottti (25. Juli 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Wie, war mein Chef dabei? Dachte, er wollte Dackel schneiden...
> 
> Aua aua, gute Besserung, lass es roentgen! Die Schmerzen werden dich ein paar Monate begleiten. Meine sind auch noch nicht weg, aber biken geht ja zum Glueck wieder ganz gut.


Danke, is nur'n Haarriss. Aber Haare wachsen ja nach...  



			
				Schneifel schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn auch etwas spät : Grosses Lob für die "Steinbach-Touren" - echt Klasse !!!
> 
> PS: Ich hoffe Olli's Votec lebt noch......dann fühlt meins sich nicht so alleine.


Der Chirurg hat sich noch nicht geäußert. Hoffentlich übernimmt's die Kasse.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (25. Juli 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

da wir noch den ein oder anderen freien Platz haben, möchte ich auch hier anbieten, dass sich der oder andere noch anschliessen kann:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=148964

Schaut einfach mal dort herein und überlegt, ob Ihr vielleicht Lust und Laune habt, spontan mitzufahren. Ob jetzt am ersten Wochenende, am zweiten Wochenende oder die ganze Zeit, spielt eigentlich keine Rolle.

Am ersten Wochenende besteht sogar noch die Möglichkeit, eine Fahrgemeinschaft zu bilden.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## M.Panzer (26. Juli 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen, ich bin wieder im Lande. Ich mußte leider meinen Urlaub am Freitag kurzfristig beenden. Da mein Vater ins Krankenhaus gekommen ist. Deshalb sehe ich mich auch gezwungen für am Donnerstag Abend eine Feierabendtour anzusetzen. Es geht mal wieder Richtung Landskrone. Es wäre schön wenn sich einige Leute des TT bei mir einfinden würden. 

P.s. : Die Touren am 17. müssen ja echt klasse gewesen sein, schade das ich da nicht konnte.


----------



## Handlampe (26. Juli 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Uwe,
> wir wollen am 05.07. für das Wochenende zum Pfälzer Wald.
> 
> Michael kommt mit, aber wahrscheinlich auch der eine oder andere Feierabendbiker auch noch.  Geplant ist: Freitag Nachmittag Abfahrt, 2 Übernachtungen dort, Sonntag Nachmittag zurück.



Bei mir könnte es klappen. 
Was verstehst du denn unter Freitag Nachmittag Abfahrt, Mikkael?

Ich muss auf jeden Fall Freitag noch arbeiten. Vor 17 Uhr dürfte als Start für mich zu früh sein.

Wie sieht es denn mit dem Rest des Teams aus?


----------



## mikkael (30. Juli 2005)

@Uwe

wir müssen etwa 3 Stunden fahren, sogar 4 wenn es mit dem Verkehr ganz blöd läuft. Dabei macht es mir eigentlich nichts aus, wenn wir um 5 oder 6 Uhr, oder sogar später starten, Hauptsache wir finden eine geeignete Bleibe.

VG Mikkael


----------



## Handlampe (1. August 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> @Uwe
> 
> wir müssen etwa 3 Stunden fahren, sogar 4 wenn es mit dem Verkehr ganz blöd läuft. Dabei macht es mir eigentlich nichts aus, wenn wir um 5 oder 6 Uhr, oder sogar später starten, Hauptsache wir finden eine geeignete Bleibe.
> 
> VG Mikkael



Hi Mikkael

Mein Brüderchen, Kollege Backloop und meine Wenigkeit würden dann doch erst am Samstagmorgen anreisen. Hast du schon eine passende Bleibe bzw. kümmerst du dich drum? 
Wir bräuchten ja dann logischerweise nur für eine Nacht Unterkunft.

P.S.

Für Alle, die vielleicht auch am Samstag mitfahren möchten: 1 Platz im Auto wäre noch frei.


----------



## mikkael (2. August 2005)

Moin,

also, bei mir schaut es ähnlich aus, was die Anreise bzw der Anreisetag angeht. Am Freitag Abend wird es jetzt doch schwer. Ich würde dann am Samstag früh starten, so bald auch der Michael zustimmt.

VG Mikkael


----------



## mikkael (2. August 2005)

OK, kurzes Update:

Onkel Sonntag und ich, wir fahren auch Samstag früh hin. 

Jetzt müssen wir uns nur abstimmen, wie?

1. Zeit, Treffen usw: Wo treffen wir uns? Wann? Hier oder dort? Damit verbunden: Grosse Fahrgemeinschaft oder 2 Autos? Bei 5 Personen im Sharan müssen alle Bikes (zumindest die Vorderräder) abgebaut sein.

2. Unterkunft: Die Sache mit der Übernachtung sollte eigentlich nicht problematisch sein, aber wenn wir uns Zeit sparen wollen, legen wir uns zumindest auf den Ort der Übernachtung fest: Johanniskreuz, Rodalben, Elmstein, Hochspeyer, Schopp usw?? Danach können wir im Web suchen.

3. Strecken: Einige von uns kennen sich aus. Trotzdem gibt es GPS Tracks vom Bikepark, Streckenbeschreibungen von der Bike-Park-Website oder aus "Bike".

Also, jetzt hast den Ball! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (4. August 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> OK, kurzes Update:
> 
> Onkel Sonntag und ich, wir fahren auch Samstag früh hin.
> 
> ...



Zu 1:

Grosse Fahrgemeinschaft fänd ich natürlich am besten. Zur Zeit sind wir ja 5 Personen (Allerdings hat unser Dieda auch Interesse bekundet)
Bei mehr als 5 Personen müssen wir ja dann mit 2 Autos fahren.

Bei einem Auto müsstet ihr dann wohl zu uns kommen (ist allerdings kein grosser Umweg) Bei 2 Autos können wir auch getrennt fahren. 
Start von Alfter würd ich sagen: 7 Uhr

Zu 2:

Wir hatten damals schon ein wenig Probleme eine Unterkunft zu bekommen. Beim ersten Mal war es eine Frühstückspension in Rodalben   
Beim zweiten Mal haben wir in Rodalben nichts mehr bekommen und sind dann nach Pirmasens in ein Hotel ausgewichen.
Wäre also nicht schlecht, wenn wir vorher schon was telefonisch klar machen könnten (Ich verlass mich da auf dich Mikkael, als Cheforganisator   

Zu 3:

Ich kenne nur den Fatty- aber der ist ja schon tagesfüllend. Ansonsten gibt es ja noch diesen Bikepark


----------



## Hammelhetzer (4. August 2005)

Hi Uwe,

OAS und ich haben uns heute abend auf freundliche und nette Art "Guten Tag" gesagt   und dabei auch dieses Thema angekeucht  . Michael wollte Mikkael heute noch mal kontaktieren. Mir wird das jetzt allerdings etwas zu spontan (nachdem OAS auch noch nichts verbindlicheres wußte), so 'ne Vorlaufszeit von 2-3 Tagen brauche ich situationsbedingt  .

Ihr könnt also für dieses Mal zu fünft düsen.

Ciao und viel Spass
Didda


----------



## Enrgy (4. August 2005)

Hi Jungs,
unser Urlaub geht gerade in die letzten 2 Stunden, noch schnell Postkarten schreiben (eben echtes Lastminute...)  
Hatte ja alles hier mitverfolgt und muss trotz eurer Anreise am Samstag leider erkennen, dass das nix fuer mich wird. Meine Kondition ist dank 3 woechiger Bikepause und dem lekka Fastfood hier auf unter Null gesunken...ich brauch erstmal wieder langsames Aufbautraining.
Wenn ich dann so sehe, was alles in Planung ist - Schweiz, Alpencross, Marathons etc., dann denk ich, ich bin eh nur ein Hindernis und keuch hinterher.

Muss ich das ganze mal mit zippi im Herbst angehen, aber vielleicht gibts ja nochmal eine gemeinsame Fahrt?

Wuensch euch viel Spass, macht ordentlich Fotos (Mikkael, nimm die Helmcam mit!!), damit uns das Wasser aus den Mundwinkeln laeuft...


Gruss Volker (low-enrgy)


----------



## on any sunday (4. August 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> OK, kurzes Update:
> 
> Onkel Sonntag und ich, wir fahren auch Samstag früh hin.
> 
> ...




Erde an Mikkael, lebst du noch  Oder soll ich mein grosses Zelt mitnehmen, reicht für 5 Mann.


----------



## mikkael (4. August 2005)

Jo, organisiert habe ich ja noch gar nichts, aber in der Touristik gibt es immer ein Last-Minute. Ich bin zur Zeit geschäftlich sehr viel unterwegs (heute in der schönen Lausitz gewesen), leider sperrlich erreichbar (wofür ich mich entschuldige), aber morgen werde ich mich mehr um die Angelegenheit kümmern.

Wenn wir um 7 Uhr im TT-Land sein sollen, dann muss ich so gegen 6 hier starten, 6.30 beim Michael. Nehme Sharan o.ä. mit, somit wäre die Fahrgemeinschaft für 5 Biker/Bikes (abgebauter Form) möglich. Etwas eng, aber was soll's.

Die restlichen Details spreche ich mit Michael.

VG Mikkael


----------



## mikkael (5. August 2005)

Moin,

Hier sind die Unterkünfte in Rodalben. Welche Preisklasse soll es dann sein (bevor ich da zusage)?

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (5. August 2005)

*Rodalben fällt flach*

Mal schauen, was sich denn hier in der Gegend so anbietet. 
Wo ist denn das Team?

Achja....die machen ja alles.....ausser biken.

In Urlaub fahren- Häuser bauen- verletzt sein- verschollen sein.... uswusw.


Dann werd ich mich wohl am Sonntag bei Hardy zur Ahrtaltour anschliessen .


----------



## Hammelhetzer (5. August 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> *Rodalben fällt flach*
> 
> Mal schauen, was sich denn hier in der Gegend so anbietet.
> Wo ist denn das Team?
> ...


Fein.

Können wir zusätzlich evtl. auf das WE 26.28.8. für die Pfalz planen? Wäre bereit, mich in's Orgateam einzubringen.

Gruß
D. aus E.


----------



## Handlampe (8. August 2005)

Obwohl man das Wetter nicht wirklich als stabil bezeichnen konnte startete ein noch verbliebener jämerlicher  Rest des Teams Richtung Ahrtal.

Startpunkt war:







Für Alle mit schlechten Augen, die das Schild auf dem Photo vielleicht nicht lesen können: Der Startpunkt war Dernau

Der jämerliche Rest waren:






v.l. meine Wenigkeit, Thomas und Thomas

Als kleines x-Cross Training hatten Kollege backloop und ich vorher schon fleissig die Rucksäcke gepackt und so ging es, zugegebener Weise nur etwa halb beladen auf die Trails hinunter Ri. Bad Neuenahr






Die Trails rund um Steckenbergturm und Co. sind zwar  technisch nicht so anspruchsvoll wie z.B. rund um Altenahr.....dafür kann man es hier auf griffigem Waldboden richtig fliegen lassen.






....und als der grosse Regen kam, gab es für uns das:







Eine eigene Schutzhütte inc. dazu passenden Aussichtsturm, von welchem sich der Schauer trockenen Fusses herrlich beobachten liess






Nachdem sich der Himmel dann ausgekotzt hatte ging es auf feinem Singletrail hinunter nach Bad Neuenahr um dann über einige Pfade wieder an Höhe zu gewinnen.
Es folgte der lange aber sehr angenehm zu fahrende Anstieg nach Ramersbach am Bachemer Bach vorbei.






Hinter uns das Unwetter über dem 7Gebirge






Zum Abschluss gab es dann die übliche Jause auf dem Krausberg mit lecka Weizen und danach dann auch die üblichen Pfadverfehlungen auf dem schönen Singletrail hinunter nach Dernau.
Ausserdem wurde am Ende der Tour wieder ein kleines Fahrtechnikseminar abgehalten:
Thema des Lehrinhaltes.....wie sollte es auch anders sein: Enge Spitzkehren
Leider sind alle Teilnehmer an der Schlüsselkehre gescheitert.....aber es waren gute Ansätze sichtbar.


----------



## rpo35 (8. August 2005)

Nabend Uwe,

da sind wir uns ja fast über die Räder gerollt...
Wann seid ihr denn los ? Wir hatten perfektes Wetter  Warst sicher am Samstag wieder saufen und bist nicht früh genug aus dem Bett gekommen wie ?...

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Und nochmal: Danke für den geilen Uphill (Steinerberg...)


----------



## Handlampe (8. August 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend Uwe,
> 
> da sind wir uns ja fast über die Räder gerollt...
> Wann seid ihr denn los ? Wir hatten perfektes Wetter  Warst sicher am Samstag wieder saufen und bist nicht früh genug aus dem Bett gekommen wie ?...
> ...



......nicht ganz....wir waren ja in der anderen Richtung unterwegs.
Wir sind kurz nach 12 gestartet....und ich weiß garnicht was du willst....wir hatten auch perfektes Wetter. Den einen Schauer haben wir ja bestens abgepasst.

P.S. Der Koppen ist schon klasse, gell....ich denke so wie ihr ihn gefahren seid  (hauptsächlich hoch....so fahre ich die Sache auch immer) ist schon die bessere Wahl....so hat man keine Schiebestellen und kann diese herrliche Passage:






komplett fahren.


Achja....bevor ich es vergesse: Das nächste Mal wird aber mal artig kurz durchgeklingelt, wenn ihr bei uns in der Gegend seit.....ansonsten muss der Onkel Handlampe mal ganz böse werden und dann wird das Licht ausgeknipst.


----------



## rpo35 (8. August 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ...Achja....bevor ich es vergesse: Das nächste Mal wird aber mal artig kurz durchgeklingelt, wenn ihr bei uns in der Gegend seit.....ansonsten muss der Onkel Handlampe mal ganz böse werden und dann wird das Licht ausgeknipst.


Sorry, war total spontan... Mit den meisten dieser Passagen war gestern aber nicht zu spassen; bissl glatt war's...


----------



## Backloop (8. August 2005)

Ich piss mich weg. Das Schild über der Hütte hatte ich ja überhaupt nicht gesehen. "Zum langen Köbes" Also dann hättest Du eigentlich die Faxen machen müssen und ich hätte fotografiert  
Mein Fazit: Mega-Veranstaltung


----------



## blitzfitz (9. August 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Als kleines x-Cross Training hatten Kollege backloop und ich vorher schon fleissig die Rucksäcke gepackt ......



Das lob ich mir. Endlich wird mal ernsthaft trainiert. Und? Wieviel Stunden hat Karin nachher den Rücken massieren müssen?   

Ralf


----------



## Backloop (9. August 2005)

Hallo Ralf,
wie siehts denn Sonntag bei Dir mit "Trailpflege" im Wiedtal aus?
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## mikkael (9. August 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Obwohl man das Wetter nicht wirklich als stabil bezeichnen konnte startete ein noch verbliebener jämerlicher  Rest des Teams Richtung Ahrtal.


Boah, ey.. Schaut super aus, eure Tour. Tolle Fotos, Uwe! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (9. August 2005)

Hi,
ich bin Donnerstag dabei   jedenfalls wenn schnell nicht heißt das es keine Serpentinen gibt.  
Also vom Kaliber auf dem Photo da müssen die schon mindestens sein wenn ich mir die Fahrt antue    
Aber da mach ich mir eigentlich wenig Sorgen   
Gruß Manni


----------



## Pepin (10. August 2005)

@handlampe

ich muß mal schauen ob ich es am 11. also morgen schaffe mitzufahren. da meine freundin aus dem kurzurlaub zurück kommt. wann meinst du denn sind wir wieder zurück?


----------



## M.Panzer (10. August 2005)

Hallo sind alle wieder da vom TT ? Wie wärs denn mal wieder mit einer Samstagnachmittag-Runde. In den 7 Bergen oder von der Tomburg wär doch auch ganz lustig. Bis dann Gruß Micha.


----------



## supasini (10. August 2005)

Samstag nachmittag ab Tomburg fänd ich auch seeehr schön - ich bin abends in Rheinbach auf ner Fete eingeladen


----------



## Fungrisu (10. August 2005)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo sind alle wieder da vom TT ? Wie wärs denn mal wieder mit einer Samstagnachmittag-Runde. In den 7 Bergen oder von der Tomburg wär doch auch ganz lustig. Bis dann Gruß Micha.



Hallo Stollenbeißer vom TT,
Samstag 7Berge dann kommt doch am Samstag einfach bei uns Team 7Hills mit.
Wir würden uns freuen    wenn wir mal wieder ein paar Trials mit Euch vom TT fahren könnten.
Wir starten am Samstag um 14 Uhr in Königswinter an der Fähre.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Handlampe (10. August 2005)

Fungrisu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Stollenbeißer vom TT,
> Samstag 7Berge dann kommt doch am Samstag einfach bei uns Team 7Hills mit.
> Wir würden uns freuen    wenn wir mal wieder ein paar Trials mit Euch vom TT fahren könnten.
> Wir starten am Samstag um 14 Uhr in Königswinter an der Fähre.
> ...



Samstag in den Sevenhills- fänd ich gut, muss eh bis 12 arbeiten und käme dann direkt von Mehlem durch den grossen Fluß geschwommen.


----------



## Handlampe (10. August 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> @handlampe
> 
> ich muß mal schauen ob ich es am 11. also morgen schaffe mitzufahren. da meine freundin aus dem kurzurlaub zurück kommt. wann meinst du denn sind wir wieder zurück?



Hi Micha

Also, ich denke, vor 21 Uhr wirst du nicht wieder in Spich sein. 

...wenn du mitfährst, achte bitte drauf, das ich den Termin auf 17 Uhr gelegt habe.


----------



## Pepin (10. August 2005)

das schafe ich nicht aber ist mir auch was stressig. denke einandermal.

übrigens seit ihr auch bei rad am ring mit den rennrädern?


----------



## Handlampe (10. August 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> das schafe ich nicht aber ist mir auch was stressig. denke einandermal.
> 
> übrigens seit ihr auch bei rad am ring mit den rennrädern?



Na klar: Beim 24 Stundenrennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.Panzer (10. August 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag in den Sevenhills- fänd ich gut, muss eh bis 12 arbeiten und käme dann direkt von Mehlem durch den grossen Fluß geschwommen.



Tja Uwe dann lass uns doch mal die Fahnen vom TT hoch halten. Ich schwimme dann mit durch den großen Fluß. Bis dann der Stunt-beck!


----------



## Pepin (10. August 2005)

@handlampe
was habt ihr für eine start nummer wir die 150 und 151. sehen uns bestimmt.
habt ihr mit box?


----------



## blitzfitz (10. August 2005)

Backloop schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ralf,
> wie siehts denn Sonntag bei Dir mit "Trailpflege" im Wiedtal aus?
> Gruß
> Thomas



Klar! Anmeldung in Last Minute Biking oder per Telefon.   

Ralf


----------



## Fungrisu (11. August 2005)

Oh, da freuen wir uns aber sehr wenn Herr Handlampe persönlich am Samstag vorbeischaut und gleich noch den Mister M.Panzer mitbringt.
Vielleicht findet sich ja bis Samstag noch der ein oder andere vom TT.
Ich stehe in Königswinter und warte da auf Euch. Das will ich mir ansehen wenn ihr über den großen Fluss geschwommen kommt     
Also dann bis Samstag 14 Uhr an der Fähre.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## M.Panzer (11. August 2005)

Fungrisu schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, da freuen wir uns aber sehr wenn Herr Handlampe persönlich am Samstag vorbeischaut und gleich noch den Mister M.Panzer mitbringt.
> Vielleicht findet sich ja bis Samstag noch der ein oder andere vom TT.
> Ich stehe in Königswinter und warte da auf Euch. Das will ich mir ansehen wenn ihr über den großen Fluss geschwommen kommt
> Also dann bis Samstag 14 Uhr an der Fähre.
> ...


Schauen wir doch mal ob der Mr. M. Panzer sogar seinen Verpflegungsrucksack dabei hat. Vielleicht kommt ja der Herr Nörgelwitsch auch noch mal. Bis Samstag Gruß Micha.

P.s.: Uwe solltest du erst noch zu mir kommen zeig ich dir noch nen schönen Trail vom Rodderberg nach Mehlem.


----------



## Handlampe (12. August 2005)

Puh, so ganz sicher ist das mit morgen bei mir noch nicht. Hab heute lange arbeiten müssen.....mein Rad liegt noch total versifft von der Tour von gestern im Auto......müsste ich dann jetzt noch fit machen, wozu ich aber gar keine Lust habe, meine Klamotten müsste ich teilweise noch waschen.

Also, wenn ich um 14 Uhr nicht an der Fähre bin.....bitte nicht auf mich warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fungrisu (12. August 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Puh, so ganz sicher ist das mit morgen bei mir noch nicht. Hab heute lange arbeiten müssen.....mein Rad liegt noch total versifft von der Tour von gestern im Auto......müsste ich dann jetzt noch fit machen, wozu ich aber gar keine Lust habe, meine Klamotten müsste ich teilweise noch waschen.
> 
> Also, wenn ich um 14 Uhr nicht an der Fähre bin.....bitte nicht auf mich warten



Och Uwe,
mach kein Quatsch ich habe schon den anderen erzählt das wir morgen hohen Besuch bekommen.   
Also lass uns nicht hängen sonst werden wir sehr     

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Handlampe (12. August 2005)

Fungrisu schrieb:
			
		

> Och Uwe,
> mach kein Quatsch ich habe schon den anderen erzählt das wir morgen hohen Besuch bekommen.
> Also lass uns nicht hängen sonst werden wir sehr
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Nicht böse sein, aber nach der gestrigen (zwar sehr schönen) aber doch rechten feuchten Tour steht mir der Sinn zur Zeit nicht gerade nach MTB


----------



## Hammelhetzer (12. August 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht böse sein, aber nach der gestrigen (zwar sehr schönen) aber doch rechten feuchten Tour steht mir der Sinn zur Zeit nicht gerade nach MTB


Mönsch,

Uwe,

nicht schwächeln! Denk doch daran, wie das Schild "Wisskirchen 3Km" dir damals soviel Kraft gegeben hat!!

Wenn's gar nichts wird, kannste dich ja zur Blitzfitz-Tour am Sonntag dazugesellen. Außerdem will ich morgen so'n 100er Asphalt-Roller machen (nicht zu früh), wäre doch 'ne Alternative...

Ciao
Dieter


----------



## Enrgy (12. August 2005)

@Handlampe

Uwe, ich würds mir überlegen - morgen soll es noch halbwegs trocken bleiben, Sonntag gibts wieder Regen!

Rad fitmachen, papperlapapp! Nen Schluck Öl auf die Kette und gut ist! Klamotten kannste auch 2x anziehen. Bei den 7hillern fährste eh immer hinten...


----------



## Handlampe (13. August 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn's gar nichts wird, kannste dich ja zur Blitzfitz-Tour am Sonntag dazugesellen. Außerdem will ich morgen so'n 100er Asphalt-Roller machen (nicht zu früh), wäre doch 'ne Alternative...
> 
> Ciao
> Dieter



Nee, werd ich wohl nicht machen. Bei dem angekündigten Sauwetter bleib ich schön mit dem Popo zuhause.
Rennrad heute wäre eine gute Idee gewesen, muss allerding heute Abend zeitig wieder zurück sein, da ich noch was vor habe.

Also wird das WE wohl bikefrei bleiben


----------



## Backloop (13. August 2005)

So Zeit für einen anonymen Brief an die Familie W. aus A.  
Ihr beiden elenden Ar...ma...! Hab jetzt meine Klickies fest gezogen und werde euch demnächst in Dernau auf dem feinen Trail mal zeigen wie´s gemacht wird.
gez. Anonymus


----------



## Hammelhetzer (13. August 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, werd ich wohl nicht machen. Bei dem angekündigten Sauwetter bleib ich schön mit dem Popo zuhause.
> Rennrad heute wäre eine gute Idee gewesen, muss allerding heute Abend zeitig wieder zurück sein, da ich noch was vor habe.
> 
> Also wird das WE wohl bikefrei bleiben


Tja, 

habe meinen Roller wie geplant durchgezogen. Für morgen aktiviere ich wohl auch meinen Weicheimodus und sage Ralf ab, die Wetteraussichten rechtfertigen keinerlei Anreise, werde mich wohl in der Ville verstecken...

Gruß
Weichei


----------



## blitzfitz (13. August 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Tja,
> 
> habe meinen Roller wie geplant durchgezogen. Für morgen aktiviere ich wohl auch meinen Weicheimodus und sage Ralf ab, die Wetteraussichten rechtfertigen keinerlei Anreise, werde mich wohl in der Ville verstecken...
> 
> ...



Noch kann ich die Tour nicht absagen, da Badehose (Gene) morgen unbedingt mitfahren will. Na hoffentlich ist der Name nicht Programm.   

Ralf


----------



## M.Panzer (14. August 2005)

Ich möchte mich bei den 7-Hillern für die schöne Tour gestern bedanken. Hab mich ja wohl auch für den richtigen Tag entschieden, da es ja heute wieder mal aus Kübeln regnet.   Ich hoffe die Tomburger die ins Wiedtal wollten werden nicht allzu naß. Bis dann Gruß Sunt-beck


----------



## Fungrisu (14. August 2005)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte mich bei den 7-Hillern für die schöne Tour gestern bedanken. Bis dann Gruß Sunt-beck



Ja es war mal wieder eine schöne Runde gestern und gleich 3 Gäste am Start   
War denn wenigsten auch was neues an Wegen bzw. Trials für dich dabei?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (14. August 2005)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ich hoffe die Tomburger die ins Wiedtal wollten werden nicht allzu naß. ...



Nachdem sich heute morgen nun auch der letzte Teilnehmer aus verständlichen Gründen abgemeldet hatte, war ich doch versucht, die Tour buchstäblich ins Wasser fallen zu lassen. Ich habe mich aber dann trotzdem aufgerafft und bin zwei Stunden im Dauerregen unterwegs gewesen.

Was soll ich sagen - MENSCHENLEERE Wälder, GENIALE Trails, OPTIMALE Temperaturen, PERFEKTE Bedingungen ...........................................

um die Regensachen für die große Tour zu testen.   

Na ja, die Jacke hat es einigermaßen überstanden, die Regenhose (Tschibotüte) ist ein Totalreinfall.
Insgesamt war es es nette Runde. Besonders die engen Trails mit integriertem Sturzbach erinnerten eher an Rafting als an Biken.

Bis zum nächsten Mal bei hoffentlich etwas trockenerem Wetter.

Ciao,
      Ralf


----------



## Handlampe (14. August 2005)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll ich sagen - MENSCHENLEERE Wälder, GENIALE Trails, OPTIMALE Temperaturen, PERFEKTE Bedingungen ...........................................
> 
> um die Regensachen für die große Tour zu testen.



Stimmt, Ralf, daran hatte ich garnicht gedacht: Zum testen war es ja wirklich ideal.   

Andere Sache: Unser Vortreffen zum X-Cross soll ja am 23. steigen. Was hälst du denn davon, wenn wir dieses mit der Deutschland-Tour kombinieren- die endet ja bekannterweise am 23. in Bonn.

Also: Gemeinsam die Zielankunft bzw. die 2 Runden in Bonn anschauen und dann im Biergarten bzw. Kneipe einkehren


----------



## Fungrisu (14. August 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Was hälst du denn davon, wenn wir dieses mit der Deutschland-Tour kombinieren- die endet ja bekannterweise am 23. in Bonn.
> 
> Also: Gemeinsam die Zielankunft bzw. die 2 Runden in Bonn anschauen und dann im Biergarten bzw. Kneipe einkehren



Hallo Uwe,
ja trommel mal Deine Leute zusammen denn wir brauchen jeden Mann an der Strecke. Wir werden mit 10 Leuten von der Berufsfeuerwehr an der Letzten Etappe der Giant Tour (Deutschlandtour) teilnehmen. Da können wir jede Anfeuerung vom Streckenrad gebrauchen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## blitzfitz (14. August 2005)

Naechstes Wochenende ist bestimmt besseres Wetter. Waere das nicht einen zweiten Versuch wert, in die Pfalz nach Rodalben zu starten?

Ralf


----------



## blitzfitz (14. August 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Andere Sache: Unser Vortreffen zum X-Cross soll ja am 23. steigen. Was hälst du denn davon, wenn wir dieses mit der Deutschland-Tour kombinieren- die endet ja bekannterweise am 23. in Bonn.
> 
> Also: Gemeinsam die Zielankunft bzw. die 2 Runden in Bonn anschauen und dann im Biergarten bzw. Kneipe einkehren



Finde ich gut. Hab mal eine Email an alle verschickt.

Ralf


----------



## M.Panzer (15. August 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, Ralf, daran hatte ich garnicht gedacht: Zum testen war es ja wirklich ideal.
> 
> Andere Sache: Unser Vortreffen zum X-Cross soll ja am 23. steigen. Was hälst du denn davon, wenn wir dieses mit der Deutschland-Tour kombinieren- die endet ja bekannterweise am 23. in Bonn.
> 
> Also: Gemeinsam die Zielankunft bzw. die 2 Runden in Bonn anschauen und dann im Biergarten bzw. Kneipe einkehren



Darf man sich bei euch anschließen auch wenn man mit dem X-Cross nichts zu tun hat? Fährst du von der Arbeit mit dem Rad nach Bonn dann könnten wir ja vielleicht zusammen fahren. Gruß Micha.


----------



## M.Panzer (15. August 2005)

Fungrisu schrieb:
			
		

> Ja es war mal wieder eine schöne Runde gestern und gleich 3 Gäste am Start
> War denn wenigsten auch was neues an Wegen bzw. Trials für dich dabei?
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Ja danke es hat Spaß gemacht waren ein par schöne Trails dabei. Werde bestimmt ödfters mit euch fahren. Gruß Micha.


----------



## Handlampe (15. August 2005)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Naechstes Wochenende ist bestimmt besseres Wetter. Waere das nicht einen zweiten Versuch wert, in die Pfalz nach Rodalben zu starten?
> 
> Ralf




JAAAA, nächstes Wochende MUß gut werden: Hab keine Lust, das 24 Stundenrennen am Ring im Regen zu fahren. 

Damit hat sich das mit Rodalben natürlich erledigt.....es sei denn.....es gibt noch Menschen aus unserem Team die nach dem Zieleinlauf am Samstag um 19.30 noch Lust und Kraft haben ein wenig zu biken.

Die bekommen aber dann von mir persönlich einen Einlauf.....nach dem Rennen müssen Alle mind. 3 Wochen kein Rad mehr sehen wollen, weil sie bis zur Ohnmacht gekämpft haben


----------



## Handlampe (15. August 2005)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Darf man sich bei euch anschließen auch wenn man mit dem X-Cross nichts zu tun hat? Fährst du von der Arbeit mit dem Rad nach Bonn dann könnten wir ja vielleicht zusammen fahren. Gruß Micha.



Jau, das könnten wir machen....ich hoffe, ich bekomme was früher frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (15. August 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> JAAAA, nächstes Wochende MUß gut werden: Hab keine Lust, das 24 Stundenrennen am Ring im Regen zu fahren.



Na denn, möge die Macht mit Euch sein!

Ralf


----------



## M.Panzer (16. August 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Jau, das könnten wir machen....ich hoffe, ich bekomme was früher frei.



Ist gut du kannst dich ja bei mir melden. Meine Nummer hast du ja. Ich bin ja schnell an den Ringsdorfwerken. Gruß Micha.


----------



## M.Panzer (16. August 2005)

Wie wärs denn wenn sich nochmal ein par Leute vom TT bei mir einfäden um zur Landskrone zu fahren. Da es ja wettermäßig besser werden soll könnte man es doch nächste Woche mal als Feierabendtour angehen. Ich warte auf Vorschläge. Bis dann Gruß Micha.


----------



## Fungrisu (16. August 2005)

So bevor ich das Vergesse   
Wir vom Team 7Hills wünschen unseren Freunden vom TT am Wochende beim 24h Rennen viel Glück und Erfolg.   
Zeigt mal was ihr drauf habt. Kommt alle Gesund wieder.

Also Jungs Kette rechts und Vollgas   

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Scott55 (16. August 2005)

hy ic will mit fahren wann fahrt ihr wo hin muß ich kommen


----------



## M.Panzer (17. August 2005)

Scott55 schrieb:
			
		

> hy ic will mit fahren wann fahrt ihr wo hin muß ich kommen



Ist jetzt die Frage wo du mit fahren willst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.Panzer (17. August 2005)

Hallo Uwe ich wollte am Samstag mal mit meinem Sohn zum Ring kommen zwecks anfeuern des TT. Wie finde ich euch denn am besten? Gruß Micha.


----------



## Handlampe (18. August 2005)

Fungrisu schrieb:
			
		

> So bevor ich das Vergesse
> Wir vom Team 7Hills wünschen unseren Freunden vom TT am Wochende beim 24h Rennen viel Glück und Erfolg.
> Zeigt mal was ihr drauf habt. Kommt alle Gesund wieder.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank Jörg.....wir werden unser Bestes geben.

Hab schon mitbekommen, das ihr eurer 24 Stunden Rennen schon bravourös abgeschlossen habt.

Gratulation zum 6. Platz


----------



## schneifel (19. August 2005)

Hi, 

Wünsche dem Team für die 24h viel Erfolg !!!!!!!

Bin Sa. auf Richtfest bei meinem Bruder. Wenn ich So. noch lebe schau ich mal vorbei um euch anzutreiben.

7-Hiller Platz 6 ( Daumen hoch !).. und was mach ihr ?

Gruß aus der Eifel


----------



## Blut Svente (19. August 2005)

Viel Glück beim 24h Rennen.
Sowas machen nur . Ich weis wovon ich rede.  
MACHT DAS GUT    

Gruß Stefan     (Frauenbeauftragter vom Team 7Hills)


----------



## Fungrisu (19. August 2005)

schneifel schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Wünsche dem Team für die 24h viel Erfolg !!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Wir haben heute Grillfest mit dem gesamten Team und den Betreuern vom 24h Rennen. Wir feiern unsere Platzierungen vom 24h Rennen     
Und morgen dann wie immer ab ins 7Gebirge.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Pepin (20. August 2005)

Gratuliere zu eurem Platz 48 bei Rad am Ring.

ihr wart richtig stark.

war ein super event wie radlerfruen.de hatten auch riesig spaß.


----------



## Handlampe (21. August 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> Gratuliere zu eurem Platz 48 bei Rad am Ring.
> 
> ihr wart richtig stark.
> 
> war ein super event wie radlerfruen.de hatten auch riesig spaß.



Danke Micha

Wir waren auch sehr zufrieden. Bei 350 Teams war das ganz OK.
Wir hatten auch richtig Spass. Gerade am Morgen hatten zwar Alle ihren Tiefpunkt und wegen der Probleme mit unserem Transponder war auch die Stimmung ein wenig schlechter, aber dank des tollen Wetters lief es später wieder richtig gut.

Werde diesen Event noch lange in Erinnerung behalten: Einfach Klasse   :

Die Vollmondfahrt durch die Nacht.

Die Hochgeschwindigkeitsstelle durch die _Fuchsröhre_ ( Hier war Markus unsere Nr. 1 mit gemessenen 94 km/h  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ....bei mir hat es nur zu 82 km/h gerreicht)

Das herrrliche Geschlängel  mit 70 Sachen hinunter nach _Breidscheid.
_
Die Quälerei durch das _Kesselchen_ hoch zum _Karusell_.....die anschliessende Rampe zur _Hohen Acht_

Ab  dem _Wippermann_ bzw. _Brünnchen_ die Suche nach gleich starken Fahrern um dann hinter dem letzen Anstieg zum _Schwalbenschwanz_ auf der langen Geraden der _Döttinger Höhe_ einen Zug Richtung Ziel aufzumachen um dann mit 40 Klamotten an dem Rest der RTF'ler....Einzelfahrer usw. vorbeizublasen.

Hier nochmal einen ganz speziellen Dank an unseren Cheforganisator, Mutter der Kompanie, Hauptbeleuchter und Grillkönig im Team Tomburg: *Miguel*

Ich glaube, da müssen wir uns im Team noch was einfallen lassen um uns mal bei ihm zu bedanken.


----------



## Pepin (21. August 2005)

Ja ihr wart gut eingerichtet !!!


----------



## Fungrisu (21. August 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Micha
> 
> Wir waren auch sehr zufrieden. Bei 350 Teams war das ganz OK.
> Wir hatten auch richtig Spass. Gerade am Morgen hatten zwar Alle ihren Tiefpunkt und wegen der Probleme mit unserem Transponder war auch die Stimmung ein wenig schlechter, aber dank des tollen Wetters lief es später wieder richtig gut.



Hallo TT,
das Team 7Hills gratuliert Euch zu dieser guten Platzierung.   
Das wichtigste ist aber der Spaß und das alle gesund geblieben sind.
Erholt Euch gut   

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Enrgy (21. August 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Die Vollmondfahrt durch die Nacht.



Ich hoffe, du hast mal angehalten und ein paar Bilder gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (21. August 2005)

Glueckwunsch zum Platz unter den ersten 50!

Wie kannst du nur um 10:40 wieder am Computer sitzen???? Ich haette nach so einem Rennen den ganzen Tag geschlafen.   

Ciao,
       Ralf


----------



## Pepin (21. August 2005)

ist sogar noch platz 47 geworden:

Endergebnis Teamwertung


----------



## Enrgy (22. August 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> ist sogar noch platz 47 geworden:
> 
> Endergebnis Teamwertung




Das wäre dann ein guter 2. Platz in der Damenwertung...


----------



## M.Panzer (22. August 2005)

Ja von mir auch herzlichen Glückwunsch zu der guten Platzierung. Ich hoffe der gute Paul ist auch wieder auf dem Damm. Die Idee nächstes mal mit zwei Teams zu starten finde ich eigendlich ganz gut. Bis morgen Gruß Micha.

P.s. : Uwe solltest du doch früher frei bekommen melde dich dann fahren wir gemeinsam.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (22. August 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> ist sogar noch platz 47 geworden:



Herzlichen Glückwunsch dem Team Tomburg zu dieser Klasseleistung   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Handlampe (22. August 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Herzlichen Glückwunsch dem Team Tomburg zu dieser Klasseleistung
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Jörg




Wär doch mal was für nächstes Jahr: WBTS vers. TT


----------



## Handlampe (22. August 2005)

Wie schaut es denn mit unserem Treffen morgen aus?

Ich versuche um 15.30 unter der Südbrücke zu sein. Kann aber noch nicht versprechen, ob ich es schaffe. Melde mich vorher aber nochmal bei Ralf.

P.S.

Hab noch einen Termin für den kommenden Sonntag eingetragen


----------



## blitzfitz (22. August 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schaut es denn mit unserem Treffen morgen aus?
> 
> Ich versuche um 15.30 unter der Südbrücke zu sein. Kann aber noch nicht versprechen, ob ich es schaffe. Melde mich vorher aber nochmal bei Ralf.



Alles klar. 15:30 unter der Suedbruecke auf der Beueler Seite.

Bis morgen,
               Ralf


----------



## FAT A (22. August 2005)

Auch vonmeiner Seite (Team RTC Frechen 809) 62 Rang Glückwunsch .... ich bin zwar die ganze Zeit 43-44min die Runde gefahren hat aber leider nicht für die ersten 50 gereicht , dank meiner kollegen ;-) ... also bis zum nächsten Jahr . Wie wär es mit einer starken Team Kombi um unter die sretn 10zu kommen nächstes Jahr ?

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (23. August 2005)

Tach zusammen!!

Das war echt ein klasse Ereignis auf dem Nürburgring! Nachdem die Nebenwirkungen(verkrampfte Beine,blutleere im Kopf;müdigkeit.....) vorbei sind,kann ich auch mal was dazu schreiben! Hey, es ist sogar noch der 47ste Platz rausgesprungen! Vielleicht steigen wir ja noch höher,wenn die ganzen Dopingfälle bekannt werden  !


Eigentlich kann man dazu ja nichts schreiben,man muß es einfach erlebt haben!
Nachts den Ring mit einem Mega-Strahler am Rad erleuchten  ! Dann die Roten Lampen,die wie auf einer Perlenschnur aussahen, wenn man zur hohen Acht oder Breitscheid hochfuhr!

Ein großes DANKESCHÖN an unserem spanischen Organisator!   !!
Einfach klasse gemacht!!!!

Hoffe, das wir nächstes Jahr wieder dabei sind!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (23. August 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Wär doch mal was für nächstes Jahr: WBTS vers. TT


Gute Idee Uwe. Hatte ich auch schon dran gedacht.  Das sollten wir mal im Auge halten   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## määd (24. August 2005)

Liebe Handlampe
hm... bei den grandiosen Erfolgen sei dir und Thomas mal ausnahmsweise verziehen dass ihr meine überausgrandiose Party versäumt habt (bei der unserer alter kleiner Basketballkollege zusammen mit meinem Bruder noch meinen Verstärker gehimmelt haben)


----------



## Fungrisu (26. August 2005)

An alle vom Team Tomburg,
am 18.09.05 wird der RSC Unkel verschiedene geführte MTB Touren anbieten.
Wir vom Team 7Hills waren bei der letzten Veranstaltung dabei. Es ist keine CTF sondern eine geführte Tour.

Mehr infos gibt es hier: RSC Unkel

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Handlampe (28. August 2005)

Na, wundert mich schon, das heute nur so Wenige mitfahren wollen.......ist wohl zu schönes Wetter, wa.

Sogar unser Crossguide Ralf hat abgesagt....was ist denn da los?


----------



## määd (28. August 2005)

lauftrining. in 2 Wochen gehts in Köln an den start. brauche übrigens noch menthalen Support. Biete dafür als Bestechung Bier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (28. August 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Na, wundert mich schon, das heute nur so Wenige mitfahren wollen.......ist wohl zu schönes Wetter, wa.
> 
> Sogar unser Crossguide Ralf hat abgesagt....was ist denn da los?


Wärste mal mit über'n Kermeter gefahren - wo der Wind heute auch noch aus der falschen Richtung kam...


----------



## mikkael (28. August 2005)

Mensch, Uwe,
Erst Speedrekord am Ring, dann Bleipflicht bei einer TTT! 
Tja, für Viele gibt es andere Beschäftigungen für einen gemütlichen Sonntag!  

VG Mikkael


----------



## blitzfitz (28. August 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Sogar unser Crossguide Ralf hat abgesagt....was ist denn da los?



Tja, manchmal ist höhere Gewalt angesagt - Umzugsschlepperei bei meinen Eltern.

Bis bald,
            Ralf


----------



## Handlampe (28. August 2005)

Na, da sind ja heute doch noch Einige zusammen gekommen.
Am Start an der Tomburg waren wir immerhin 7 Biker + 1 Bikerin.

So z.B. mit so seltenen aber immer wieder gern gesehenen Teilnehmern wie unserem Vertexto alias Gerd und unserem Bäckermeister Micha







Das es natürlich am Ende wieder das übliche TT- Ausscheidungsrennen wurde und wir letzlich mit 5 Bikern wieder gemeinsam das Ziel erreichten war ja klar. 
Trotz Allem herrschte heute aber eher ruhiges Tempo vor, da ja doch Einige ein wenig Balast mit sich rum schleppten.

Genaue Wegbeschreibungen möchte ich mir jetzt ersparen, nur soviel, das aus den geplanten 60-70 km dann doch nur ca. 50 km mit etwa 1200hm geworden sind.

Liegt auch z.B. daran, das ich wieder  kleine Laufpassagen eingelegt habe, um diverse neue Trails wiederzufinden und so auch mal die Gruppe für 15 Minuten alleine im Wald stehen ließ.

Ich denke, das es sich dafür teilweise auch gelohnt hat:






Alle Bilder gibt es hier


----------



## M.Panzer (29. August 2005)

Tja Uwe, leider wäre mir das ganze zu spät geworden. Da ich meinen Sohn auch noch vor dem ins Bett gehen sehen wollte. Ich muß aber sagen es war wie immer eine herliche Tour!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hat mir viel Spaß gemacht, wenn man von den interessanten Beiträgen der Birgartenbesitzer absieht. Ich wünsche euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß und super Wetter auf der Tour durch die Alpen. Gruß der Stunt-beck.


----------



## on any sunday (1. September 2005)

Jetzt hätte ich doch beinah vergessen, den Jungs alles Gute für den Alpencross zu wünschen:

Viel Regen, viele Verfahrer, schlammige, rutschige Trails, verblockte und unschiebbare Aufstiege, Abfahrten die in Sackgassen enden, Nebel für die bessere Aussicht, kalte Duschen, geschlossene Hütten, tollwütige Kühe, vergessene Kamera auf dem Gipfel, volle Speicherkarten, leere Akkus, ausgelaufene Trinkflaschen, verseuchte Quellen, Bikeverbot im ganzen Alpenraum etc., Pest, Cholera..  

Gabelbruch und Kettenstrebenriss ihr Säcke.


----------



## Handlampe (1. September 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt hätte ich doch beinah vergessen, den Jungs alles Gute für den Alpencross zu wünschen:
> 
> Viel Regen, viele Verfahrer, schlammige, rutschige Trails, verblockte und unschiebbare Aufstiege, Abfahrten die in Sackgassen enden, Nebel für die bessere Aussicht, kalte Duschen, geschlossene Hütten, tollwütige Kühe, vergessene Kamera auf dem Gipfel, volle Speicherkarten, leere Akkus, ausgelaufene Trinkflaschen, verseuchte Quellen, Bikeverbot im ganzen Alpenraum etc., Pest, Cholera..
> 
> Gabelbruch und Kettenstrebenriss ihr Säcke.



Tja, bei soviel Anteilnahme kann ich dir nur recht viel Spass bei deiner Arbeit wünschen, Herr "Fastalpencrosser" Sonntag   


P.S.

Was hab ich da gerade von meinem Bruda gehört: Da soll es ein übles Wetterphänomen geben........schimpft sich "Azorenhoch" ....keine Ahnung was das Genaues ist- hört sich jedenfalls übel an. Soll sich in der nächsten Woche wohl irgendwie in den Alpen festsetzten.

VERDAMMT !! So ein Pech aber auch.....kannst echt froh sein, das du nicht dabei bist


----------



## Enrgy (1. September 2005)

na dann seht mal zu, daß ihr heile in ganzen stücken wiederkommt!

PS: ich hätte da noch einen - Crash der SD-Karte beim Einlesen am PC daheim...  

So Junx, haut rein, will TÄGLICH ein Update mit Bildern hier sehen


----------



## Handlampe (2. September 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> PS: ich hätte da noch einen - Crash der SD-Karte beim Einlesen am PC daheim...



Na, da haste ja noch den absoluten SuperGAU für mich eingebaut....ich will doch tausende von Photos machen




			
				Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> So Junx, haut rein, will TÄGLICH ein Update mit Bildern hier sehen



Nö, der Laptop im Rucki ist mir dann doch ein wenig zu schwer


----------



## Backloop (2. September 2005)

Noch einmal schlafen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p_pipowitsch (2. September 2005)

Backloop schrieb:
			
		

> Noch einmal schlafen ...



Mit wem?


----------



## Backloop (3. September 2005)

Backloop schrieb:
			
		

> Noch einmal schlafen ...



Ausgeschlafen...


----------



## M.Panzer (6. September 2005)

Na da kann mal wieder sehen der Herr meint es immer gut mit den Tomburgern,   kaum setzen die einen Alpencross an wird das Wetter auch einsame Spitze.   Wie gerne wäre ich auch dabei, aber nein ich muß ja täglich 13-14 Stunden malochen.            Ich freue mich aber schon auf die Bilda!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Bis die Tage GRuß Stunt-beck.


----------



## Enrgy (6. September 2005)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber nein ich muß ja täglich 13-14 Stunden malochen...


Micha, du weißt doch, was selbständig heißt:
"Arbeitet selbst und ständig"


----------



## Handlampe (12. September 2005)

Sooo, sind wieder Alle mehr oder weniger heile von unserem Alpen-Cross zurück



Es war der Wahnsinn


----------



## Enrgy (12. September 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Es war der Wahnsinn


Wir haben auch nicht weniger erwartet... 
Willkommen zurück!
Natürlich haben wir es uns nicht entgehen lassen, die Abwesenheit der Tomburgschen Streitmacht zu einigen Raubzügen durch Ahrerne Täler, Steinerne Berge, Teuflische Leys und Schrockige Felsen zu nutzen...
Konnten leider nix mitnehmen, Rucksäcke waren zu klein (ging euch ja sicherlich ähnlich!)
Daher alle Trails und Wurzeln noch an Ort und Stelle, gereinigt, geputzt und zum Tourappell bereit, aye Sir!

Paar Bildchen finden sich in meinem Album.

Hoffe, der Bericht aus den Alpen dauert nicht zuuu lange  

Grüße Volker


----------



## Hammelhetzer (12. September 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Sooo, sind wieder Alle mehr oder weniger heile von unserem Alpen-Cross zurück
> 
> 
> 
> Es war der Wahnsinn


...eben war's noch phantastisch. Merke schon - Wahnsinn setzt jenseits aller Phantasie ein .

"Endlich wieder normale Leute"  . Jetzt haut in die Tasten Jungs.

Gruß
Hammelhetzer


----------



## Handlampe (13. September 2005)

Mädels....ich habe gerade meine Bilder durchgeschaut........euch wird der Sabber aus den Mundwinkeln laufen.

Bericht kann aber noch dauern, da ich natürlich auch noch die tausenden Bilder von Ralf und Manni ansehen muss.



....dieses hier möchte ich euch aber nicht vorenthalten:


----------



## supasini (13. September 2005)

und - wann gibt's wieder ein nettes töurchen?
- bei bedarf könnte ich auch mal was anbieten...

mein TA-Bericht dauert leider noch was, aber irgendwann hab ich auch zeit (*hoff*) - heinz hat unsere tour ja ohne sturz überstanden, dafür hat's alle anderen mehr oder weniger kräftig gemault, mich bis ins krankenhaus...

bis die tage, martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (13. September 2005)

supasini schrieb:
			
		

> und - wann gibt's wieder ein nettes töurchen?
> - bei bedarf könnte ich auch mal was anbieten...



...ich hab jetzt erst mal für die nächste Zeit genug. Die nächsten 7 - 14 













Stunden werd ich wohl kein MTB mehr anpacken


----------



## supasini (13. September 2005)

Philipp - mein Sohn, den kennst du noch nicht - war ja mit auf TA - er ist seitdem nicht mehr mit Rad gefahren. Aber Hoffnung besteht, er ist weiter am aufrüsten und spart seit 1 Woche auch ernsthaft auf ein RR.

Morgen hab ich aber eh keine Zeit - muss nen Vortrag halten, deshalb sitz ich noch an der Kiste. Mittwoch nachmittag wollte ich aber was radeln, wie wärs?


----------



## Handlampe (13. September 2005)

supasini schrieb:
			
		

> Mittwoch nachmittag wollte ich aber was radeln, wie wärs?



Mittwoch hab ich mich schon bei den Jungs vom Team Meckenheim eingetragen- geht ja quasi vor meiner Haustüre los- das kann ich mir doch nicht entgehen lassen.


----------



## on any sunday (13. September 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Mädels....ich habe gerade meine Bilder durchgeschaut........euch wird der Sabber aus den Mundwinkeln laufen.
> 
> Bericht kann aber noch dauern, da ich natürlich auch noch die tausenden Bilder von Ralf und Manni ansehen muss.
> 
> ...




Ahhh, die Quattro Torri, formerly known as Cinque Torri.


----------



## Handlampe (13. September 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ahhh, die Quattro torri, aka known as Cinque Torri.



Stimmt....man sollte sich beeilen, wenn man sie sehen möchte. Mal schauen wann es nur noch die due torri sind.


----------



## Enrgy (13. September 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Mittwoch hab ich mich schon bei den Jungs vom Team Meckenheim eingetragen- geht ja quasi vor meiner Haustüre los- das kann ich mir doch nicht entgehen lassen.


Biste für die Tour konditionell nich etwas "overdressed"?   Schlage vor, du schraubst abwechselnd eine Kurbel ab und fährst immer nur mit einem Bein.  



			
				Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt....man sollte sich beeilen, wenn man sie sehen möchte. Mal schauen wann es nur noch die due torri sind.


Schei$$ Mountainbiker, die kriegen alles klein!  

PS: wer schiebt denn da auf dem Foto? sieht garnicht so steil aus *wegduck*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (13. September 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> PS: wer schiebt denn da auf dem Foto? sieht garnicht so steil aus *wegduck*



Dort schieben noch mehr , ist zwar breit, aber reichlich steil. Vor dem Rifugio wird es wieder flacher, aber wenn man weiter Richtung Passo Giau will, wird es noch steiler und gerölliger, war aber mit der XR kein Problem.  

Gut das ich da schon war Dödelmieten, deshalb hält sich mein sabbern in Grenzen.


----------



## blitzfitz (13. September 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ahhh, die Quattro Torri, formerly known as Cinque Torri.



Ja, so ein Bild habe ich auch.   









und noch eins vom Limojoch






Ciao,
      Ralf


----------



## Race4Hills (13. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen wir sind auch wieder zurück aus dem Urlaub, Lago und Dolomiten waren einfach suuuuper,

Gruss Ines und Jens



 

 





 

 



             
weitere Bilder könnt Ihr hier einsehen!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/8668


----------



## M.Panzer (13. September 2005)

Hallo Alpencrosser schön das ihr wieder da seit.   Die Bilder versprechen ja einiges. Nur Ralf das letzte deiner Bilder irritiert dann doch. Was ist das denn für´n hässlicher Vogel da auf dem Rad? Bis bald Gruß Stunt-beck.


----------



## Handlampe (13. September 2005)

Race4Hills schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen wir sind auch wieder zurück aus dem Urlaub, Lago und Dolomiten waren einfach suuuuper,
> 
> Gruss Ines und Jens



Hallo ihr Beiden

Feine Photos   

Bei solchen Aussichten fällt es wirklich schwer schlechte Bilder zu machen.....die Erfahrung hab ich in den Dolomiten auch machen müssen


----------



## blitzfitz (13. September 2005)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Alpencrosser schön das ihr wieder da seit.   Die Bilder versprechen ja einiges. Nur Ralf das letzte deiner Bilder irritiert dann doch. Was ist das denn für´n hässlicher Vogel da auf dem Rad? Bis bald Gruß Stunt-beck.



Keine Ahnung. Er liess sich einfach nicht abschuetteln. Und das 8 Tage lang.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (14. September 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ... Bei solchen Aussichten fällt es wirklich schwer schlechte Bilder zu machen ...


Ich hab's geschafft!  Hätte auch gerne schönere Fotos gemacht, als ich Anfang Juli u.a. den Bindelweg gefahren bin. Dummerweise ist er im Regen fast versunken, mein Bruder und ich waren nach jeder Tour nass bis auf die Haut und die Marmolada konnten wir hinter den Wolken nur erahnen. 
Aber jetzt weiß ich ja, wie schön es dort sein kann ...   

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Manni (14. September 2005)

Mein Favorit ist aber immernoch das Pfundererjoch:






Die 7Mb Breitbandversion gibt es hier .

Gruß Manni


----------



## Enrgy (14. September 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Favorit ist aber immernoch das Pfundererjoch


erinnert mich etwas an die Bilder der ersten Marssonde....nur waren da keine Männchen zu sehen


----------



## p_pipowitsch (14. September 2005)

Mein Favorit ist aber immernoch das Pfundererjoch:


Gruß Manni

Klar, du hast ja auch, nach dem dein Freilauf kurz vor Überquerung des Bergsattel geplatzt ist, nicht mehr treten müssen.

Gruß
Xowitsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (14. September 2005)

p_pipowitsch schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, du hast ja auch, nach dem dein Freilauf kurz vor Überquerung des Bergsattel geplatzt ist, nicht mehr treten müssen.


Aaah, erste interessante Details...


----------



## Handlampe (15. September 2005)

Bei der Analyse unseres ersten Tages bin ich schon ein wenig traurig geworden.

Der Trail den wir gesehen haben, der von der Brennergrenzkammstrasse nach Gossensass runterführt, den wir nicht gefahren sind, scheint wohl ein richtiges Zückerchen zu sein


----------



## on any sunday (15. September 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Analyse unseres ersten Tages bin ich schon ein wenig traurig geworden.
> 
> Der Trail den wir gesehen haben, der von der Brennergrenzkammstrasse nach Gossensass runterführt, den wir nicht gefahren sind, scheint wohl ein richtiges Zückerchen zu sein



Eindeutig ein Fall von Nichterfüllung. Geh dich beim Reiseveranstalter beschweren und verlang dein Geld zurück, wurde schließlich hier Trail Grenzkammstrasse Gossensass ausführlich beschrieben.    Ich hatte den aber vor zwei Jahren auch ausgelassen, geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid.  

Ach so, die Wanderweg Nr. kannte ich auch nicht, hättest ja Thomas fragen können, der war dieses Jahr schonmal da.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Handlampe (15. September 2005)

So, immerhin steht jetzt schonmal der Anfang die Berichtes

Guckst du hier


----------



## Handlampe (15. September 2005)

Die erste Etappe ist nun auch schriftlich fixiert

Alpencross 2005


----------



## blitzfitz (15. September 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Die erste Etappe ist nun auch schriftlich fixiert
> 
> Alpencross 2005



Gut so! Weiter so!

Aber bitte nicht wie die Harry Potter Autorin, nur eine Geschichte pro Jahr.   

Ralf


----------



## Manni (15. September 2005)

p_pipowitsch schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Favorit ist aber immernoch das Pfundererjoch:
> 
> 
> Gruß Manni
> ...



Hab mir die Nabe heute mal angeschaut:
Beide Klinken sind am oberen Ende abgeschert und dann ist die eine Klinke noch an der Nut in der die Feder sitzt durchgebrochen   
Vor dem nächsten Alpencross also erstmal Klinkenputzen


----------



## Enrgy (16. September 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir die Nabe heute mal angeschaut:
> Beide Klinken sind am oberen Ende abgeschert und dann ist die eine Klinke noch an der Nut in der die Feder sitzt durchgebrochen
> Vor dem nächsten Alpencross also erstmal Klinkenputzen


Klarer Fall von Übertraining...


----------



## Handlampe (16. September 2005)

Sonntag sieht ja mit dem Wetter ganz gut aus, also hab ich eine Tour ab Tomburg reingestellt.
Hier  geht es zum Termin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (16. September 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag sieht ja mit dem Wetter ganz gut aus, also hab ich eine Tour ab Tomburg reingestellt.
> Hier  geht es zum Termin


Tach.

Kann wie bereits mitgeteilt leider nicht teilnehmen. Das mit dem Erschlagen der Berucksackten würde ich mir noch mal überlegen - wie soll der Michael P. aus W. denn dann seine Plunderstückchen transportieren?


----------



## Handlampe (16. September 2005)

Die zweite Etappe ist online 

Ist ein wenig länger geworden, daher musste ich sie in Teil 1 und 2 trennen


----------



## Handlampe (17. September 2005)

3. Etappe steht

Bitte nochmal der Hinweis: Schreibt eure Kommentare bitte hier in den Thread, dann bleibt der Reisebericht "sauber"


----------



## supasini (17. September 2005)

tschulligung - für die verschmutzung deines TA-Threads.
darf ich morgen denn nen trinkrucksack anziehen? wiegt auch deutlich unter 7 kg, versprochen!


----------



## Handlampe (17. September 2005)

supasini schrieb:
			
		

> tschulligung - für die verschmutzung deines TA-Threads.
> darf ich morgen denn nen trinkrucksack anziehen? wiegt auch deutlich unter 7 kg, versprochen!



Hmm, das kann man gerade nochmal durchgehen lassen. Es wird aber auf jeden Fall vorher noch gewogen.


----------



## Enrgy (17. September 2005)

Gegen Euren Alpenbericht kann man natürlich nicht anstinken - trotzdem waren wir hier ja wie gesagt nicht untätig und haben etwas in eurem Revier gewildert. 
Mit der Tomburg-Steinerberg-Tour hatte ich ja nach dem Nacht-Desaster letztes Jahr noch ne Rechnung offen. Also flugs den guten zippi als Begleitung eingeladen und mal RECHTZEITIG losgefahren, so daß uns zumindest die Dunkelheit nix anhaben konnte.
Doch wie es nun mal so kommt, gabs dann andere "Problemchen" konditioneller Art.  
Der Anstieg zum Steinerberg wurde für mich im oberen Teil (in festen Gedanken an euere Alpentour) zur ersten längeren Wanderung. Trotz diverser Futteraufnahmen kam irgendwie so ein ekliges Leeregefühl im Bauch auf (der ist doch garnicht leer!!), was sich dann zügig in die Beine ausbreitete, unterstützt von herrlichen Pulswerten nahe dem Kammerflimmern...
Aber wenigstens war diesmal die Hütte oben geöffnet!

Endlich hab ich auch wieder den richtigen Weg vom Steinerberg zum Schrock gefunden, dort wurden dann natürlich in bestem Licht ein paar schöne Fotos geschossen. Der Ansteig nach Kalenborn war dann die nächste Qual. Selbst auf der Straße nach Hilberath konnte ich nicht mehr im Windschatten bleiben - Flasche leer!
Dafür sind wir aber dann doch noch die original Route ab Hilberath durch den Ersdorfer Wald gefahren. Nach den "Niederlagen" letzes Jahr gabs also diesmal  dann eben ein Unentscheiden zwischen mir und der Tour...

Fotos gibts hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/8640

Dem schönen Wetter Tribut zollend bin ich dann auch noch als Belohnung am Tag drauf ins Baybachtal gefahren, wohlwissend, daß man hier mehr schiebt und trägt als fährt, also genau richtig für um meine müden Knochen.

Bericht und Fotos gibts hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2157871&postcount=265


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (19. September 2005)

So trafen sich immerhin 9 Biker des Teams heute an der Tomburg. Hauptsächlich führte unser HGPS (Human Global Position System) Oli 






auf verschlungenen Wegen, fast an der STBTS vorbei in die Hardt. In diesem kleinen Waldgebiet vergnügten wir uns auf bekannten Pfaden bzw. Bobbahnen an  Gräben und Kreuzen vorbei.






Über Bad Münstereifel gelangten wir dann zum Decken Tönnes. Grossen Ärger gab es dann, als wir dann später auf dem ehemals schönen Pfad Richtung Gut Unterdickt diese ach so bekannten Spuren entdeckten:









Lange haben wir daran gezweifelt, aber jetzt haben wir endlich den Schuldigen für diesen Frevel gefunden und es ist wirklich so, wie es Alle sagen:







Die verdammten Mountainbiker machen alles kaputt 
















In Scheuren wurde die Gruppe dann ein wenig kleiner (die üblichen Ausscheidungen halt) da Martin und Helmut den direkten Heimweg angingen.
Der Rest fuhr noch zur Steinbach wo die übliche Rast noch ausstand. Diesmal aber nicht im Waldgasthof, dieser sollte wohl von MTB'lern boykotiert werden. Was uns nämlich da von Kollege Michael (Rotwildjünger) und Freundin, welche uns im Flamersheimer Wald entgegen kamen, erzählt wurde.......unterste Schublade. 

Anstonsten wieder eine sehr feine Runde mit alten Bekannten und herrlichem Wetter.

Am Ende waren es 76 km und 1250 hm


----------



## määd (19. September 2005)

Es war wie immer bei TT eine tolle Tour. Hiermit entschuldige ich mich für die Unverschämtheit mal mit breiten Schlappen an den Start zu gehen.


----------



## Enrgy (19. September 2005)

Ist das jetzt ein Spezialrahmen? So dicke Reifen passen soch da garnicht rein, oder?  
Wenigstens gibts keine Platten mehr!


----------



## Handlampe (19. September 2005)

Der 1. und 2.Teil zur 4. Etappe sind fertig


----------



## Handlampe (19. September 2005)

Mal in die Runde gefragt. Was haltet ihr denn von einem 2. Versuch Elzbachtal als Ganztagestour. Das letzte Mal haben wir es ja nicht geschafft, die Tour komplett zu beenden.
Mein Vorschlag wäre diesmal ab Bonn zu starten und dann in Moselkern mit der Bahn zurück. Dank GPS  und besserem Kartenmaterial dürfte die Wegfindung diesmal ein wenig besser sein.


----------



## rpo35 (19. September 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Der 1. und 2.Teil zur 4. Etappe sind fertig


Mein lieber Scholli, ihr habt ja mächtig Höhenmeter geschrubbt !! Aber mal ehrlich: Ist es euch nicht auch leichter gefallen, euch auf 1500hm am Stück einzustellen als das ständige rauf und runter in unserer Region ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Handlampe (19. September 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein lieber Scholli, ihr habt ja mächtig Höhenmeter geschrubbt !! Aber mal ehrlich: Ist es euch nicht auch leichter gefallen, euch auf 1500hm am Stück einzustellen als das ständige rauf und runter in unserer Region ?
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



ABSOLUT

Wenn man einmal seinen Tritt gefunden hat, klappt das wunderbar. 

So wie ich das gesehen hab, hast du bei deinem AC doch ein ähnliches Höhenmeterpensum absolviert.


P.S.

Muss jetzt erst noch deinen Tag 4 und 5 schmöckern


----------



## rpo35 (19. September 2005)

415km verteilt auf 5 Etappen mit insgesamt ca. 11000hm. Ich dachte, bei euch wirds ein bisschen mehr; hab noch nix weit unter 2000 gesehen...


----------



## Handlampe (19. September 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> 415km verteilt auf 5 Etappen mit insgesamt ca. 11000hm. Ich dachte, bei euch wirds ein bisschen mehr; hab noch nix weit unter 2000 gesehen...



Mit dem einen Tag am Garadsee waren es 521 km mit knapp 16000hm.

Dafür haben wir aber nicht an jedem Berg ein Rennen gestartet


----------



## määd (20. September 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das jetzt ein Spezialrahmen? So dicke Reifen passen soch da garnicht rein, oder?
> Wenigstens gibts keine Platten mehr!




Ach quatsch das passt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fluxxxxxx (21. September 2005)

Tach zusammen!

Wollte mal nachfragen, ob bei Euch an diesem Wochenende ne Tour geplant ist. Wenn ja dann wo und wo der Treffpunkt wäre.

Gruß an Handlampe

Sven


----------



## Handlampe (22. September 2005)

Hat ein wenig länger gedauert, aber die 5. Etappe des Alpencrosses ist online


----------



## Handlampe (22. September 2005)

Fluxxxxxx schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen!
> 
> Wollte mal nachfragen, ob bei Euch an diesem Wochenende ne Tour geplant ist. Wenn ja dann wo und wo der Treffpunkt wäre.
> 
> ...



Hi Sven

Ich denke, das am WE nichts läuft, da ein Kernmitglied Geburtstag feiert. Also wenn, dann nur eine Ausnüchterungstour


----------



## supasini (22. September 2005)

schön sieht's aus im Val Venegia, muss ich mir auch mal angucken gehen!
wir haben auf dieser Etappe 2003 die Wolkenwand schon bei der Auffahrt zum Passo Valles "genossen" http://www.die-sinis.de/Martin/Radfahren/Mehrtages-Touren/Transalp_2003/transalp_2003.html#Tag5
und deshalb gar nix gesehen   

bisher kenn ich alles außer der Verbindung Col Locia - Alleghe, musst du mir irgendwann mal was drüber erzählen! seid ihr da denn die legendäre Abfahrt nach Alleghe gefahren, auf die man aus Richtung Forcella Ambrizzola kommt? 

so, meine Vermutung für den weiteren Weg: 5-Croci, Kaiserjägerweg, Pasubio (Rif. Lancia?) und dann irgendwie zum Lago... 

Ach ja: jetz will ich aba auch gelobt werden, dass ich so brav in diesen Thread schreibe und nicht dahin, wo der ommetar "eigentlich" hingehört...


----------



## p_pipowitsch (22. September 2005)

supasini schrieb:
			
		

> bisher kenn ich alles außer der Verbindung Col Locia - Alleghe, musst du mir irgendwann mal was drüber erzählen! seid ihr da denn die legendäre Abfahrt nach Alleghe gefahren, auf die man aus Richtung Forcella Ambrizzola kommt?
> 
> so, meine Vermutung für den weiteren Weg: 5-Croci, Kaiserjägerweg, Pasubio (Rif. Lancia?) und dann irgendwie zum Lago...



So isser halt de Machtin, er kennt se alle, und wenn er se nit kennt dann vermutet er se ens grad.


----------



## supasini (22. September 2005)

p_pipowitsch schrieb:
			
		

> So isser halt de Machtin, er kennt se alle, und wenn er se nit kennt dann vermutet er se ens grad.




ja nu , neee, eigentlich ja gar nich...
...aber zufällig die strecke die TT dies Jahr gefahren hat, ist bisherfast komplett die Rennstrecke von 2000, und die haben wir 2002/03 in zwei AlpenX unter den Rädern gehabt... meine Vermutung ist schlicht, dass ihr die Strecke dann weiter gefahren seid... bin halt neugierig und versuche so ein bisschen schneller rauszukriegen, wo's langging.


----------



## Fluxxxxxx (22. September 2005)

Alles klar!

Na dann feiert mal schön! Und denkt dran: Nicht die letzten Muskelzellen durch Alkohol vernichten!   

Werd halt öfters reinschauen wenn eine Tour geplant ist.

CU

Sven


----------



## Handlampe (24. September 2005)

Habe mir aber schon überlegt, eine kleine Ausnüchterungstour mit Dame für den Sonntag reinzustellen. Vielleicht als Startpunkt das Ahrtal?


----------



## Enrgy (24. September 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mir aber schon überlegt, eine kleine Ausnüchterungstour mit Dame für den Sonntag reinzustellen. Vielleicht als Startpunkt das Ahrtal?


Ich denk die Dame feiert erst nächsten Samstag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (24. September 2005)

oder am Sonntag beim TUS Kreuzweingarten-Rheder beim Cross-Duathlon mitmachen: 5x2 km Crosslauf, 4x5,5 km MTB im Kreuzweingartener Wald.
Ich bin dabei, man kann als Team oder auch alleine starten (welche Schuhe zieht man dann an?)
http://www.kreuzweingarten.privat.t-online.de/index.htm
übrigens gibt es dort im Anschluss hinreichende Elektrolyte und Kehlenhydrate! - also am Besten per Rad anreisen...


----------



## Happy_User (24. September 2005)

supasini schrieb:
			
		

> (welche Schuhe zieht man dann an?)
> http://www.kreuzweingarten.privat.t-online.de/index.htm



Hi,

also wenn Du der Läufer bist, solltest Du einen Laufschuh mit Profil (Trail Klasse) wählen. Den Bildern nach scheint man ja auf Rasen zu laufen, kannst sonst heute schon einmal üben, auf Schmierseife zu laufen. Alternativ kannst Du Dir ja einen alten Fahrradmantel unter die Schuhe tackern.  Aber nicht zu lange Nägel nehmen. 

Grüße

 HU


----------



## Handlampe (24. September 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denk die Dame feiert erst nächsten Samstag?



Diesee Aussage entspricht der Wahrheit. Heute feiert Markus.


----------



## Enrgy (24. September 2005)

Na dann gratulier ich doch schonmal ganz brav!!


----------



## Handlampe (24. September 2005)

Falls noch Jemand auf die 6. Etappe unseres Alpencrosses wartet....dauert wohl noch ein wenig, mind. noch bis Montag Abend


----------



## M.Panzer (25. September 2005)

Na dann auch von mir alles Gute, Markus!! Wenn ich das etwas früher gewußt hätte, wäre dir eine Torte sicher gewesen. Bis die Tage Gruß Micha.

P.s. : Ach, Uwe du bekommst bald Ärger mit meiner Herzallerliebsten. Denn immer wenn ich von dem AlpenX lese schwimmt unter meinem Tisch alles, vor lauter Seiber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (25. September 2005)

Na, da hab ich ja heute doch noch die 6. Etappe geschafft zu schreiben.
Mir ist sogar beim Schreiben noch das Wasser in die Schuhe gelaufen.   

Alpencross 2005


----------



## Enrgy (25. September 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist sogar beim Schreiben noch das Wasser in die Schuhe gelaufen...


Vom Bier letzte Nacht oder was?  

Gleich mal lesen, was ihr noch so erlebt habt.


----------



## gr8 J (25. September 2005)

hi team tomburg,

bin neu im forum,komme ursprünglich aus todenfeld, wohne jetzt in bonn, bin nach viel lauferei letztes jahr seit 3-4 wochen auf MTB umgestiegen (geil , habe eigentlich immer wenig zeit, versuche aber die wenige zeit in zukunft mit viel dreck unter den reifen zu verbringen und dachte , was liegt näher als bei euch mal anzufragen, ob ich mich bei ner tour in der eifel mal an euch ranhängen könnte (und versuchen könnte dranzubleiben)???

bin bisher von BN aus im kottenforst gefahren, ein paarmal vom tomburg parkplatz aus, steinbachtalsperre einmal und zuletzt ecke maulbach/hochthürmer...

... also wenn ihr lust habt nem neuling geile single trails und lange wolf-kreierende aufstiege zu zeigen, würde ich mich über ne antwort freuen!

gruß
jan


----------



## p_pipowitsch (25. September 2005)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann auch von mir alles Gute, Markus!! Wenn ich das etwas früher gewußt hätte, wäre dir eine Torte sicher gewesen. Bis die Tage Gruß Micha.





			
				Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann gratulier ich doch schonmal ganz brav!!



Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche.
Glaube weiß auch jetzt warum alle Angst vor dem Dreißigsten haben. Mann ging es mir heute bescheiden.


----------



## Kalinka (26. September 2005)

p_pipowitsch schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche.
> Glaube weiß auch jetzt warum alle Angst vor dem Dreißigsten haben. Mann ging es mir heute bescheiden.


Soll das heißen, ich kann mir für nächste Woche Sonntag schon ma nen Sarg bestellen?  
Ich hatte viel Spaß und keinen dicken Kopf am nächsten Tag.


----------



## M.Panzer (26. September 2005)

p_pipowitsch schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche.
> Glaube weiß auch jetzt warum alle Angst vor dem Dreißigsten haben. Mann ging es mir heute bescheiden.



Na dann komm erst mal in unser Alter. Ich wollte ich würde noch mal 30 und nicht 40!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## M.Panzer (26. September 2005)

Hat nicht irgend jemand Lust von den Tomburgern mit zum Wasgau Marathon zu kommen. Soll ein echtes Highlight sein. Biken mit den Profi´s. Der Lauf findet am 15. Oktober statt. Schauen wir mal. Gruß Stunt-beck.


----------



## Derk (26. September 2005)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann komm erst mal in unser Alter. Ich wollte ich würde noch mal 30 und nicht 40!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ich weiß nicht, was Ihr beide wollt. 
Ihr jungen Spunde gehört ja noch nicht einmal der Ü50 - Crew dieses Forums an.

Gruß und nachträglichen Glückwunsch
Derk


----------



## Fubbes (26. September 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Na, da hab ich ja heute doch noch die 6. Etappe geschafft zu schreiben.
> Mir ist sogar beim Schreiben noch das Wasser in die Schuhe gelaufen.
> 
> Alpencross 2005


Echt gut geschrieben, dein Tourbericht (auch wenn du Probleme mit dem "das" bzw. "dass" hast). Einige wirklich Klasse Bilder. Warte mit Spannung auf die Fortsetzung. So viele Pannen habe ich in 10 Jahren nicht erlebt ...

Übrigens, was hast du mit deinem Avatar gemacht, der sieht ja übel aus (ich meine nicht das Motiv  ).

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## Handlampe (26. September 2005)

Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> (auch wenn du Probleme mit dem "das" bzw. "dass" hast). .... So viele Pannen habe ich in 10 Jahren nicht erlebt ...



Dass hat mein Deutschlehrer früher auch immer gesagt.

Trotz der Pannen war es aber einfach gigantisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.Panzer (27. September 2005)

Also Uwe ich sitze gerade im eigenen Saft. Nachdem ich nun auch die 5. und 6. Etappe gelesen habe. Das mit Thomas finde ich auch sehr schade. Aber sowas kommt leider immer mal wieder vor. Ich für meinen Teil kann es kaum noch erwarten die Nockberge ab nächster Woche unter meine Stollen zu nehmen. Die Bilder und die Berichte sind einsame Spitze,   wenn du noch 10 AlpenX gefahren bist, solltest du ein Buch schreiben. Bis die Tage Gruß Stunt-beck !


----------



## Hammelhetzer (29. September 2005)

> Gertrud und Der-mit-dem-gelben-Trikot



MöÖÖnsch Uwe,

das bewunderte Leuchtmittel ist jetzt nur noch "Der-mit-dem-gelben-Trikot"     . So vergänglich sind Ansehen und Ruhm.

Wäre da nicht besser "Der-mit-Dem-Juchem-in-der-komischen-Farbe"    

Gruß
"Der-sich-erstmal-für-zwei-Wochen-verkrümmelt"


----------



## supasini (29. September 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre da nicht besser "Der-mit-Dem-Juchem-in-der-komischen-Farbe"



Alsooo - ich mag Haribo!


----------



## Manni (29. September 2005)

Hallo,
da Uwe wohl noch was länger braucht   hab ich schonmal meinen Bericht  fertiggestellt. Unter Alpencross 2005 könnt ihr ihn finden.   In der Galerie  habe ich außerdem die aus meiner Sicht besten Photos gesammelt. Sind aber recht viele geworden   
Ich fürchte Modem-User werden an den großen Bildern weniger Freude haben   

Gruß Manni


----------



## blitzfitz (30. September 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> da Uwe wohl noch was länger braucht   hab ich schonmal meinen Bericht  fertiggestellt. Unter Alpencross 2005 könnt ihr ihn finden.   In der Galerie  habe ich außerdem die aus meiner Sicht besten Photos gesammelt. Sind aber recht viele geworden
> Ich fürchte Modem-User werden an den großen Bildern weniger Freude haben
> 
> Gruß Manni



Hey Manni,

klasse Bericht!   

Und nebenbei bemerkt, Du gehörst für mich natürlich eindeutig und unzweifelhaft zu den Finishern! Die letzten paar Meter waren eh nur runterrollen.   

Ralf


----------



## Handlampe (30. September 2005)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Und nebenbei bemerkt, Du gehörst für mich natürlich eindeutig und unzweifelhaft zu den Finishern! Die letzten paar Meter waren eh nur runterrollen.
> 
> Ralf



Tztztz....für mich gehört er natürlich und unzweifelhaft zu den Fast-Finishern   

Mann, ich bekomm den Bericht nicht fertig. Ich glaub ich setz mich jetzt noch ein wenig dran.


----------



## Handlampe (2. Oktober 2005)

Yupiii, ich hab es geschafft, die 7. Etappe steht im Netz

Jetzt fehlt noch der letzte Tag am Gardasee.....dann bin ich durch


----------



## on any sunday (2. Oktober 2005)

Nabend Herr Handleuchte.  

Jetzt, wo das Werk fast vollendet ist, meldet sich der verhinderte Delinquent auch mal. Sehr schöner, in bewerter Qualität verfasster Bericht, es war also eine  typische Tomburgtour, nur hoch drei.  

Den Bruder diese Typen 






habe ich vor einer Woche auch kennengelernt





Leider hat sich dessen Kumpel todesmutig vor mein Vorderrad gestürzt und dient seitdem als optimaler Stiefelwärmer. 





Ich mußte mir einfach noch eine Prise Alpen geben.

Wer das hier kennt, weiß entschieden zu gut Bescheid.   





Das hier dürfte bekannter sein





und liebe Kinder, das passiert immer nur, wenn man sich alleine im Wald befindet.





Bis zur hoffentlich baldigen, nächsten Tour durch den heimischen Waldraum.

Grüsse

Mikele Capuccino


----------



## Manni (2. Oktober 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Yupiii, ich hab es geschafft, die 7. Etappe steht im Netz
> 
> Jetzt fehlt noch der letzte Tag am Gardasee.....dann bin ich durch



So,
da hab ich mein Waterloo gerade verdrängt und dann sowas    
Egal ob Finisher oder Fast-Finisher. Ich überleg mir schon mal nen neuen  Nick    Wie wäre es mit Luftpumpe?   

Schöner Bericht Uwe  

Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (3. Oktober 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend Herr Handleuchte.
> 
> Jetzt, wo das Werk fast vollendet ist, meldet sich der verhinderte Delinquent auch mal. Sehr schöner, in bewerter Qualität verfasster Bericht, es war also eine  typische Tomburgtour, nur hoch drei.




Sehr hübsche Bilder, Herr Sonntag, aber jetzt sag mir doch mal, wie du mit dieser Downhillmaschine die Berge hochgekommen bist? 
Die hat doch mindestens.............150 Kilo?

RESPEKT, da musst du ja jetzt richtig Dampf in den Waden haben....oder waren da doch irgendwelche neumodischen, motorischen Hilfsmittel im Spiel???


P.S.

Es gibt mal wieder was vom TT....am kommenden Sonntag: 

Ahrtal


----------



## Handlampe (3. Oktober 2005)

Hups, habe gerade erst bemerkt das der Termin am 9. Oktober ja mit unserem Alpencrossnachtreffen kollidiert.
Was tun?

Ich hätte eigentlich mal wieder Lust auf eine große Runde?

Was sagt denn der Rest?


----------



## rpo35 (4. Oktober 2005)

Moin,

Zeit zum Schlafengehen und zum Gratulieren !!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag Daywalker74 (Thomas) !!  und immer schön weiter Biken...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Kalinka (4. Oktober 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> Zeit zum Schlafengehen und zum Gratulieren !!
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag Daywalker74 (Thomas) !!  und immer schön weiter Biken...
> ...


Wie immer der erste unser Ralph...dafür werde ich dann heute am Abend persönlich ein Bussi vorbeibringen beim Jubilar.


----------



## rpo35 (4. Oktober 2005)

@Karin: Sag mal, der komische Vogel in dem Kessel deines Avatars; ist das Uwe ?...


----------



## blitzfitz (4. Oktober 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hups, habe gerade erst bemerkt das der Termin am 9. Oktober ja mit unserem Alpencrossnachtreffen kollidiert.
> Was tun?
> 
> Ich hätte eigentlich mal wieder Lust auf eine große Runde?
> ...



Wir können gerne die Runde durch das Wiedtal mit einer größeren Meute angehen.

Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (4. Oktober 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @Karin: Sag mal, der komische Vogel in dem Kessel deines Avatars; ist das Uwe ?...


Wer sonst würde sich selbst im Kessel noch im Wiegetritt bewegen?  
Alles Gute Thomas!! Sauf nich soviel!


----------



## Manni (4. Oktober 2005)

Auch von mir alles Gute Thomas   

Gruß Manni


----------



## supasini (4. Oktober 2005)

und ich reihe mich auch in das Gratulationskorso ein: Jlöckwonsch, junger Hüpfer!


----------



## Kalinka (4. Oktober 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @Karin: Sag mal, der komische Vogel in dem Kessel deines Avatars; ist das Uwe ?...


*Die Ähnlichkeit ist rein zufällig *  
Nein, da werden alle bikenden Machos, Rechtschreib-Besserwisser  und Techniklaberfreaks von mir im Geiste gargekocht    
...obs was nützt?


----------



## supasini (4. Oktober 2005)

neee! gar labert es sich nur schneller   
(vgl. RGT-Regel: Die Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit verdoppelt sich bei einer Erhöhung der Temperatur um 10°C)


----------



## Manni (6. Oktober 2005)

Ne DIMB-Info die euch interessieren dürfte:

Verheerendes Trailverbot am Gardasee !!! Wir müssen den Wahnsinn
stoppen!!!
Soeben ist bekannt geworden: ab Mai 2006 sind am heißgeliebten Lago
kraft Gesetz alle Trails verboten, die schmaler sind als ein
quergestelltes Bike und die steiler sind als 20%. Doch noch haben wir
gemeinsam mit unserem Mitstreiter Marco Toniolo die Hoffnung, den
Wahnsinn zu verhindern. 
Es ist an der Zeit, dass wir wieder einmal mit Mails aktiv werden. Das
hat in Baden Württemberg 2003 auch Schlimmeres verhindert. Schreibt
ruhig in deutsch an >>> [email protected] <<< (Tourismusverwaltung) und
spitzt die Euch bekannten Hoteliers und anderen Gewerbetreibenden an,
damit diese auf die Barrikaden gehen. Macht keinen Hehl daraus, dass Ihr
unter diesen Umständen nicht mehr zum biken nach Trentino reisen würdet.
Das hat beim letzten Mal auch gewirkt. Viele weitere Infos findet Ihr
hier in unserem Open Trails! Forum: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=188171&page=1&pp=25
Dort könnt Ihr dann auch bitte posten, wenn Ihr gemailt habt. Dadurch
bekommen wir einen Überblick, wieviele Mails rausgegangen sind.


Open Trails!


Gruß Manni


----------



## Handlampe (6. Oktober 2005)

Für alle TT-Alpencrosser:
Das Nachtreffen am Sonntag bei Ralf findet nicht statt, also auf in's Ahrtal


----------



## Handlampe (8. Oktober 2005)

Der letzte Tag unseres Alpencross  wäre dann auch schriftlich festgehalten.


----------



## Fubbes (9. Oktober 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Der letzte Tag unseres Alpencross  wäre dann auch schriftlich festgehalten.


Du schreibst, der Shuttleservice war günstig. Weißt du noch den Preis?


----------



## supasini (9. Oktober 2005)

hallo uwe + co.
habe heute von 11-1/2 12 in altenahr auf dem parkplatz gestanden - nühs!
was war los? habe wegen der tour einige terminliche und eheliche problemchen gehabt, sehr ärgerlich! oder sollte es etwa mehrer "parkplätze vor dem tunnel" geben? martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (9. Oktober 2005)

supasini schrieb:
			
		

> hallo uwe + co.
> habe heute von 11-1/2 12 in altenahr auf dem parkplatz gestanden - nühs!
> was war los? habe wegen der tour einige terminliche und eheliche problemchen gehabt, sehr ärgerlich! oder sollte es etwa mehrer "parkplätze vor dem tunnel" geben? martin



Tach Madihn

ACHTUNG ACHTUNG

Text bitte genau lesen: Da stand: Parkplatz vor dem Tunnel an der *Umgehungsstrasse*.

Du hast warscheinlich an dem gebürenpflichtigen Parkplatz mitten in Altenahr gestanden.
Der P den ich meinte liegt etwa 100 Höhenmeter überhalb von Altenahr.

Übrigens: Es gibt da diese fürchterlich neumodischen Geräte, mit denen man über extrem lange Entfernungen miteinander kommunizieren kann: *OHNE KABEL*

Da drückt man ein paar Nummern (die man z.B. im Last-Minute-Biking findet) und.....schwups.....schon werden sie geholfen.


----------



## supasini (10. Oktober 2005)

tja, da war ich wirklich am falschen parkplatz! 
dummerweise werden die termine im "last-minute-b." sofort gelöscht, mein hilfeanruf nach hause zwecks tel-nr. war somit erfolglos... werde mir das nächste mal deine nummer ins händi hauen! bess demnähx, martin


----------



## p_pipowitsch (10. Oktober 2005)

supasini schrieb:
			
		

> hallo uwe + co.
> habe heute von 11-1/2 12 in altenahr auf dem parkplatz gestanden - nühs!
> was war los? habe wegen der tour einige terminliche und eheliche problemchen gehabt, sehr ärgerlich! oder sollte es etwa mehrer "parkplätze vor dem tunnel" geben? martin



Ich glaube wir *hatten* da eine Stelle, die der Machtin noch nicht kannte, nur blöd das diese vor der Tour lag.


----------



## supasini (10. Oktober 2005)

also ehrlich - ich hab bei euch schon so viele Trails kennengelernt, die ich nicht kannte! darum wollte ich doch mitfahren, in den Ahrbergen sind bei mir sehr viel mehr weiße Flecken als alles andere...
und wenn ich zufällig die letzte TT-Tour und die diesjährige AlpenX-Strecke kannte heißt das noch garnix!

Außerdem habe ich eher den Eindruck, dass ich euch nix Neues zeigen kann: wollte immer mal ne Strecke reinstellen, aber die besten Trails, die ich so kenne sind für euch alle bekannt und ausgelutscht...
...ich werde mal weiterrecherchieren...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

war ne tolle , anspruchsvolle und lustige Tour gestern   
Der fast unfahrbare Felsanstieg hoch zum Hornberg endete gestern in einen Wettbewerb zwischen den TT Kernmitgliedern. Hier der gestrige Sieger:


Uwe alias Kopfkerze   
















Aber auch die anderen scheiterten nur knapp. 
Hier einige wenige Bilder 

Viele Grüße und bis zur nächsten Tour.

Jörg


----------



## on any sunday (10. Oktober 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> war ne tolle , anspruchsvolle und lustige Tour gestern
> Viele Grüße und bis zur nächsten Tour.
> ...



Du sahst aber garnicht lustig aus und hast gepfiffen wie eine alte Dampflok, als dich der "Motorradfahrer" am kleinen Flachstück zum Steiner Berg überholt hat.  

Da fragt man sich doch, warum man sich diese Tortouren immer wieder antut  Weils vielleicht doch Spaß macht, es im normalen Leben nirgends so viel verstrahlte Leute auf einem Haufen gibt, man sich kluge Radschläge von Halbwissenden anhören muß, stundenlang an steinernden Bergen warten muß? Isch hann keine Ahnung.   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. Oktober 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Du sahst aber garnicht lustig aus und hast gepfiffen wie eine alte Dampflok, als dich der "Motorradfahrer" am kleinen Flachstück zum Steiner Berg überholt hat.



Ich sah nicht nur garnicht lustig aus, ich habe mich sogar noch 10 mal schlimmer gefühlt. Um es genau zu sagen es ging mir zum  :kotz: 
Ich hätte es wissen müssen. Es war ein TT-Termin   
Aber um so mehr Spaß hat er gemacht   Demnächst passe ich auch noch den Reifendruck der Temperatur, der Luftfeuchtigkeit und der jeweiligen Höhe an, dann klappts auch mit dem Aufstieg


----------



## grüner Frosch (10. Oktober 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> war ne tolle , anspruchsvolle und lustige Tour gestern
> Der fast unfahrbare Felsanstieg hoch zum Hornberg endete gestern in einen Wettbewerb zwischen den TT Kernmitgliedern. Hier der gestrige Sieger:
> ...




Das war klar, Uwe hatte ja schon am Samstag den Uphill gewonnen   Alle mußten schieben, Uwe ist gefahren, er hat bestimmt ein Magnet am Voderrad


----------



## Enrgy (10. Oktober 2005)

bode777 schrieb:
			
		

> D er hat bestimmt ein Magnet am Voderrad


Quatsch, das ist die bleischwere Mazzotschi-Gabel, die das VR am Boden hält. Und bergauftreten hat er ja vor kurzer Zeit genug trainiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (10. Oktober 2005)

Was soll man da noch schreiben.

Ist ja fast alles gesagt worden. Ich hab schon wieder 2mal unterm Tisch gelegen   

Kleine Kurzbeschreibung der Tour:

Mit dabei waren:

Herr Sonntag (Michael)
Herr Spitfire  (Jörg)
Herr Tagträumer (Thomas)
Herr Nörglowitsch (Markus)
Der Spanier ( Miguel)
Claus
Eric


Wetter: Traumhaft.....was allerdings leider auch andere Menschen bemerkt hatten

In diesem Zusammenhang für alle kommenden Touren:

*NIEMALS*.........und ich meine niemals an einem sonnigen Herbstsonntag zwischen 13-17 Uhr nur den Versuch starten auf den Wegen entlang der Ahr sich mit dem Geländefahrrad einen Weg zu bahnen.
Sämtliche Personen mit Rentenanspruch treffen sich dort und ab einer Gruppenstärke von 3 Personen wissen aber auch Alle etwas über ihr alleiniges Anrecht zur Begehung dieses Weges zu berichten.
Sehr interessant ist auch immer wieder zu beobachten: Zweigt der Weg auch nur wenige Meter von der Ahr ab.....und geht dann auch noch bergan.....SCHWUPS......ist man wieder alleine unterwegs.

Hier kann man von Glück reden, das die Industrie noch keine geländegängigen Gehhilfen entwickelt hat.






Schon auf der ersten Auffahrt vom Parkplatz zur Seilbahn kamen uns Busladungen von Wandergruppen entgegen. Allerdings auch nur wegen dieser seilgeführten Aufstiegshilfe.
Auf den folgenden Trails war dann wieder Ruhe.

- hinab und durch das Vischeltal
- hoch nach Krälingen
- runter in's Sahrbachtal


 
- am Kotzeberg entlang (Das Teil heisst wirklich so, Jörg, du hast dich also  nicht nur so gefühlt   


 
- hinunter in's Ahrtal (Pützfeld)
- Hornberg
- Ahrtal (Altenburg)
- halbe Auffahrt zum Schrock
- wieder hinunter in's Ahrtal
- Ahrschleife mit Gehhilfen und Wanderstockausweichübungsseminar
- Auffahrt zum Steiner Berg: nicht auf dem kompletten Kotzeweg ab Mayschoß (diesmal heisst der Weg nur bei uns so, da sich hier schon diverse Mitbiker ihres Mageninhaltes entledigt haben....obwohl, bei Eric war es ja auch fast so weit) sondern die leicht entschärfte Version.
Aber immerhin gab es doch 350 hm mit am Ende bis zu 20% Steigung zu bezwingen.
- Steiner Berg
- Abfahrt über Schrock nach Reimerzhoven
- Ahrtal
- Altenahr
- Auffahrt zum Parkplatz


 


Mal wieder eine Tour mit netter Gesellschaft....wird allerdings Zeit, das mal wieder ein paar Neulinge dabei sind, den alten Gebietskennern kann ich ja mittlerweile nicht mehr viel Neues zeigen.

Und Eines noch:






Ständig diese gute Laune geht mir langsam auf den Sa**.....wir sind doch nicht zum Spass hier


----------



## on any sunday (10. Oktober 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hier kann man von Glück reden, das die Industrie noch keine geländegängigen Gehhilfen entwickelt hat.



Gibbet doch schon, soll eine gewisser Herr Juchem aus der Eifel herstellen.


----------



## p_pipowitsch (11. Oktober 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Gibbet doch schon, soll eine gewisser Herr Juchem aus der Eifel herstellen.



...meinst du diese, meist in wirklich furchtbaren Farben lackierten?


----------



## Handlampe (14. Oktober 2005)

Mittwoch: Eröffnung der (Hand) Lampen- Saison

Tag und Nachtfahrt im 7 Gebirge:

Termin


----------



## Fungrisu (14. Oktober 2005)

Schade da muss ich leider arbeiten   
aber es wird sich bestimmt noch eine Möglichkeit ergeben.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Handlampe (15. Oktober 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Mittwoch: Eröffnung der (Hand) Lampen- Saison
> 
> Tag und Nachtfahrt im 7 Gebirge:
> 
> Termin




ACHTUNG:

Hab den Termin auf Dienstag vor verlegt....da das Wetter bis dahin noch halten soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (15. Oktober 2005)

WE-Touren jibbet nit mehr   

Wenn schon keiner bei mir mitfährt - ich würd' ja...


----------



## Handlampe (15. Oktober 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> WE-Touren jibbet nit mehr
> 
> Wenn schon keiner bei mir mitfährt - ich würd' ja...



Tach Dieda

Ich will morgen bei den SIT Leuten mitfahren....wenn noch ein Platz frei ist....


----------



## Hammelhetzer (15. Oktober 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Tach Dieda
> 
> Ich will morgen bei den SIT Leuten mitfahren....wenn noch ein Platz frei ist....


Sei dir vergönnt Uwe,

habe selber irgendwie keinen Termin > 3h endeckt, der die Anreise gerechtfertigt hätte. Hatte gestern auch am Eifelsteig nach Gemünd runter ein bisschen Spitzkehren geübt, und ha!, beim dritten Angriff hatte die S!au klein beigegeben. Ich war so stolz auf mich...das Bohnbachtal hoch, konnte ich dann Gottseidank meine wahren Qualitäten ausspielen....  

Gruß
Diedda


----------



## Hammelhetzer (17. Oktober 2005)

Tach auch.

War nicht hier im Tomburg-Thread auch mal die Planung für den Fatty (??) und/oder Pfälzer Wald??

Es kommt ja bald noch ein Brückentag (1.November)  . Alle die Nase noch voll von den letzten Ausflügen, oder geht was  ? Wäre doch ein schöner finaler Ausklang  , oder gibt's noch was anderes im Angebot? Ich stünde jedenfalls bereit, ggfls. Vorplanung einfach per PM.

Ciao
Hammelhetzer


----------



## Enrgy (17. Oktober 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Tach auch.
> War nicht hier im Tomburg-Thread auch mal die Planung für den Fatty (??) und/oder Pfälzer Wald??


Gute Idee, Dieter! An die Tour hab ich bei dem Wetter derzeit auch schon gedacht.


----------



## Handlampe (17. Oktober 2005)

Mal schauen, ob wir das hinkriegen mit Rodalben.

Ich war übrigens gestern mit meiner Maus an der Sieg unterwegs, Wir sind bis Dattenfeld mit der Bahn und dann bis Siegburg mit dem Bike zurück.
Was soll ich sagen: Traumhaft   

Sehr schöne Trails und vor allem: Keine Sau unterwegs- und das am Sonntagnachmittag bei Kaiserwetter.
Werd die Tour noch ein wenig verbessern und dann stell ich sie mal rein: Absolut empfehlenswert


----------



## Spooky (17. Oktober 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war übrigens gestern mit meiner Maus an der Sieg unterwegs, Wir sind bis Dattenfeld mit der Bahn und dann bis Siegburg mit dem Bike zurück.
> Was soll ich sagen: Traumhaft
> 
> Sehr schöne Trails und vor allem: Keine Sau unterwegs- und das am Sonntagnachmittag bei Kaiserwetter.
> Werd die Tour noch ein wenig verbessern und dann stell ich sie mal rein: Absolut empfehlenswert


Hi Uwe,

in der Ecke war ich vor drei-vier Wochen auch unterwegs. Von Schladern bis zur Siegmündung und von da aus am Rhein zurück nach Köwi. Habe mich dabei zumeist am Sieghöhenweg orientiert, bin aber neben der Strecke auch immer mal wieder auf nette Trails gestossen. Genau wie ihr beiden bin ich bis Hennef kaum einer Menschenseele begegnet   Solltest du noch Kartenmaterial brauchen melde dich einfach bei mir.

Habe heute mal meine Mirage im 7G ausgetestet, hier zwei Appetithappen für deinen morgigen Nightride    :









Ich werds morgen wohl nicht rechtzeitig schaffen   

Wünsch euch viel Spaß   


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## Enrgy (17. Oktober 2005)

Super Bilder!   
Hoffe, auch wir haben morgen beim Sundown eine entsprechende Aussicht.
Dazu kommt noch der recht helle Mond, da lassen sich echt prima Bilder machen.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (17. Oktober 2005)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Habe heute mal meine Mirage im 7G ausgetestet, hier zwei Appetithappen für deinen morgigen Nightride    :



Sagenhafte Bilder Marco    

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Hammelhetzer (18. Oktober 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Idee, Dieter! An die Tour hab ich bei dem Wetter derzeit auch schon gedacht.


@all

bleibt abzuwarten, wie die Wetterentwicklung aussieht. Wenn man hier im Thread allerdings etwas rumblättert wird man doch eh leicht feststellen, dass es nichts schöneres als ein kaltes Schlammbad gibt mit Mud Tyres Reifenbreite 5.0  . 

Jedenfalls scheint es einen harten Kern von Interessenten zu geben. Wer könnte denn guiden, wer hat Tracks, oder sollte man versuchen, 'nen Local als Guide zu bekommen  . Ich denke,  ein oder zwei Ganztagestouren wären das richtige, Ausscheidungsfahren muß es nicht unbedingt werden. Mit Mäusen-unterwegs-seiern und ähnliches können diese ja mitnehmen und auf u.U. verkürzte Routen schicken oder so.

Die Übernachtung sollte man rechtzeitig planen, Hotelzimmer kann man im Übrigen auch stornieren, wenn's Wetter total abdriften sollte (entgegen der vagen Langzeitprognosen).

Fahrgemeinschaft wirkt sinnvoll, einen Mitfahrerplatz kann ich anbieten, bei Demontage von HR und VR auch zwei.

Meinungen und Kommentare   

Gruß
Didda


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (18. Oktober 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> .. wer hat Tracks..


Uwe hat doch die offizielle Karte (Prospektscan) in seinem Fotoalbum. Rodalben ist auch noch auf der MagicMaps RLP drauf. Der Weg ist wohl ähnlich dem Lieserpfad *uups*   gut ausgeschildert.


----------



## Race4Hills (19. Oktober 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Werd die Tour noch ein wenig verbessern und dann stell ich sie mal rein: Absolut empfehlenswert


 
Guten morgen zusammen, hallo Uwe,

wirst Du auch die GPS Daten zu verfügung stellen?  

Dir noch einen schönen Tag Gruss Jens


----------



## M.Panzer (19. Oktober 2005)

So ich bin wieder da. Auch wenn ich immer noch etwas benommen bin. Der Saisonabschluß in Lemberg bei Pirmasens war das absolut beste Event, das ich in den letzten Jahren gefahren bin. Nächstes Jahr sollten die Tomburger da geschlossen auftreten, ihr werdet es nicht bereuen. Habe für am Samstag eine Tour reingestellt. Hoffe das sich diesmal einige Leute finden die mich begleiten wollen. Bis dann, Gruß Stunt-beck.


----------



## Handlampe (19. Oktober 2005)

Race4Hills schrieb:
			
		

> Guten morgen zusammen, hallo Uwe,
> 
> wirst Du auch die GPS Daten zu verfügung stellen?
> 
> Dir noch einen schönen Tag Gruss Jens



Neenee Jens, von meinen Touren gibet grundsätzlich von mir keine GePeEs-Daten, da musste schon selber mitfahren


----------



## Handlampe (19. Oktober 2005)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> So ich bin wieder da. Auch wenn ich immer noch etwas benommen bin. Der Saisonabschluß in Lemberg bei Pirmasens war das absolut beste Event, das ich in den letzten Jahren gefahren bin. Nächstes Jahr sollten die Tomburger da geschlossen auftreten, ihr werdet es nicht bereuen.



Da war ich doch schon, Micha.

Ohne Zeitnahme find ich halt nicht so doll.


----------



## Handlampe (19. Oktober 2005)

Wie sieht es denn mit dem Winterpokal aus:

Team Tomburg wie letztes Jahr:

Ralf
Thomas
Oli
Markus
Oli
Uwe

ich höre?


----------



## p_pipowitsch (20. Oktober 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es denn mit dem Winterpokal aus:
> 
> Team Tomburg wie letztes Jahr:
> 
> ...


Wer sind denn Oli und Oli?
Mir ist alles egal. 
Im Sommer wird sich wieder zeigen was die Punkte wert sind! 

Gruß
Manistdasfrühdunkelabends


----------



## M.Panzer (20. Oktober 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es denn mit dem Winterpokal aus:
> 
> Team Tomburg wie letztes Jahr:
> 
> ...



Wie sieht es denn mit einem zweiten Team aus. Wo sind denn die restlichen Tomburger?


----------



## M.Panzer (20. Oktober 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Da war ich doch schon, Micha.
> 
> Ohne Zeitnahme find ich halt nicht so doll.



Aber die Trails sind doch vom feinsten oder Uwe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (20. Oktober 2005)

**********WERBUNG**********

ACHTUNG: Terminänderung
* 01.11.2005 Team Tomburg - Siegesfahrt*
​
Es geht auf Strecke. Von Dattenfeld an der Sieg folgen wir dieser talabwärts bis nach Siegburg- natürlich gibt es immer wieder  die umliegenden Hügel auf schönen Trails zu erklimmen. Im Allgemeinen sind hier die Berge nicht so hoch wie z.B. im Ahrtal, dafür sind die Pfade hier meist Menschenleer und nicht weniger schön.



 

 

 

​
Und das Alles in zwei Schwierigkeitsgraden mit anschließendem Treff in der Sieglinde

Anmeldung  zur leichteren Strecke mit Guidöse Karin

Anmeldung  zur schwereren Strecke mit mir als Guide


----------



## Hammelhetzer (20. Oktober 2005)

@Uwe,

Finger weg von Schraubstock, Feile, Drehbank und allen CNC-Aktivitäten!!!  . Wer innerhalb von 1,5h 14 Teilnehmer gewinnt, kann da auch was kommerzielles daraus machen.

Scheinst die "der-mit-dem-gelben-Trikot-Phase" gut überwunden zu haben. 

@Wasserschutzkontrollbehördebeamtin

Die angedeutete Männer-Tour guidest ja eher du  . Uwe hat ja nur die Biker um sich geschart    

Gruß
Hammelfolgenblindlings


----------



## on any sunday (20. Oktober 2005)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die Trails sind doch vom feinsten oder Uwe?



Das Leuchtmittel fährt halt immer unter sportlichen Gesichtspunkten oder hat Angst, das sein Radcomputer ausfällt. Obwohl, stellt Juchem Computer her.   

Ich halte den Wasgaumarathon für einen der schönsten und singeltrailreichsten Marathons in Deutschland. War dieses Jahr leider verhindert, habe aber auch schon sieben T-Shirts aus dem Wasgau im Schrank zu liegen.   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Handlampe (20. Oktober 2005)

Hui....da wird mir ja schwindelig.......wenn das so weiter geht, können wir ja einen eigenen Zug chartern.

Vielleicht sollte ich die Teilnehmerzahl doch noch ein wenig erhöhen......bis jetzt sind ja noch nicht mal die gesetzten TT-Kernmitglieder dabei.


----------



## grüner Frosch (21. Oktober 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hui....da wird mir ja schwindelig.......wenn das so weiter geht, können wir ja einen eigenen Zug chartern.
> 
> Vielleicht sollte ich die Teilnehmerzahl doch noch ein wenig erhöhen......bis jetzt sind ja noch nicht mal die gesetzten TT-Kernmitglieder dabei.



Stellst Du Ampeln an den Trails auf? Sonst wird es bei der Menge an Anmeldungen zu einem Rückstau kommen


----------



## Splash (21. Oktober 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Die Begrenzung pro Gruppe beträgt 12 BikerInnen. Also, wer zuerst kommt, malt zuerst..




^^ Also bei der "leichteren" Gruppe sind jetzt schon 13 angemeldet. Ich glaube das werden noch richtig viele mehr, wenns so weiter geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (21. Oktober 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hui....da wird mir ja schwindelig.......wenn das so weiter geht, können wir ja einen eigenen Zug chartern.
> Vielleicht sollte ich die Teilnehmerzahl doch noch ein wenig erhöhen......bis jetzt sind ja noch nicht mal die gesetzten TT-Kernmitglieder dabei.


Also mir reichen 12, wenn ich schon einen Termin aufs Auge gedrückt bekomme. Mitfahren darf nur noch wer freiwilling den Lumpensammler für die leichte Tour macht 

Auch schulde ich den Bikern um vennerider ja noch den Jägerpfad...nur wann. Hab Euch nicht vergessen und arbeite daran. Wird wohl November werden, aber dann zählt es wenigsten für den Winterpokal


----------



## Eifelwolf (21. Oktober 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Auch schulde ich den Bikern um vennerider ja noch den Jägerpfad...nur wann. Hab Euch nicht vergessen und arbeite daran. Wird wohl November werden, aber dann zählt es wenigsten für den Winterpokal




Also, bisher fährt das MTM als absolute Rookies noch nicht beim Winterpokal mit. Wir sind ja eher die Genußbiker..... oder genießen evtl. geweckte Schuldgefühle bei Frauen (wann gibt es die schon einmal...?)   !


----------



## JürgenK (21. Oktober 2005)

Mahlzeit  ,

sach mal Uwe, das mit den 12 Teilnehmern pro Gruppe ist ja verständlich, wenn man noch einigermaßen vorankommen will. Aber was willst du mit den restlichen Leuten machen??? Zum Beispiel mit mir???Absagen???    

Oder kannst du noch einen 2ten Guide auftreiben, der die gleiche Strecke fährt, aber vielleicht 30 Minuten später???


ooh, ooh, ooh, denk dir mal was aus.

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## Kalinka (21. Oktober 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Also, bisher fährt das MTM als absolute Rookies noch nicht beim Winterpokal mit. Wir sind ja eher die Genußbiker..... oder genießen evtl. geweckte Schuldgefühle bei Frauen (wann gibt es die schon einmal...?)   !


Ja, ne, is klar...verprochen ist vesprochen.
Leider habe ich am 29/30.10.2005 Wochenenddienst, da ginge es nur So erst am frühen Nachmittag...so ab 13:00 (deshalb auch die Terminverlegung der TT-Siegestour).
Tja, für die Tour reichen 3h... könnte also gehen. Ich geh mal in mich und überlege, wann ich den Testlauf fahre, damit ich nicht auf dem Rückweg mit Euch einen Megaverfahrer einbaue. Ich bin den Weg ja erst 5-6 mal gefahren, wie soll frau sich da den Rückweg merken    
Naja, vielleicht ist das Wetter mir diesen Sonntag gnädig.


----------



## Kalinka (21. Oktober 2005)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit  ,
> sach mal Uwe, das mit den 12 Teilnehmern pro Gruppe ist ja verständlich, wenn man noch einigermaßen vorankommen will. Aber was willst du mit den restlichen Leuten machen??? Zum Beispiel mit mir???Absagen???
> Oder kannst du noch einen 2ten Guide auftreiben, der die gleiche Strecke fährt, aber vielleicht 30 Minuten später???
> ooh, ooh, ooh, denk dir mal was aus.
> ...


Tja, das ist hier nicht der Lieserpfadfreeeed
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Wenn das TT eine Tour einstellt, bestimmt der Guide die Regeln, da wird nicht diskutiert
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Jedoch steht der Winterpokal im Raum und ich wurde die leichte Runde sicher später nochmal anbieten
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...nach dem 07.11.2005. Sie sicher auch beim dritten Mal so schön ist wie beim ersten.


----------



## Enrgy (21. Oktober 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> wie soll frau sich da den Rückweg merken


...Schuhläden zählen...


----------



## Eifelwolf (21. Oktober 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ne, is klar...verprochen ist vesprochen.
> Leider habe ich am 29/30.10.2005 Wochenenddienst, da ginge es nur So erst am frühen Nachmittag...so ab 13:00 (deshalb auch die Terminverlegung der TT-Siegestour).
> Tja, für die Tour reichen 3h... könnte also gehen. Ich geh mal in mich und überlege, wann ich den Testlauf fahre, damit ich nicht auf dem Rückweg mit Euch einen Megaverfahrer einbaue. Ich bin den Weg ja erst 5-6 mal gefahren, wie soll frau sich da den Rückweg merken
> Naja, vielleicht ist das Wetter mir diesen Sonntag gnädig.



Karin, wegen dem MTM brauchst Du keinen Testlauf zu absolvieren - Du kennst in groben Zügen die Strecke und das MTM liebt (und lebt!) die Improvisation!   

Wenn ich also richtig zwischen den Zeilen lese (habe ich erst spät entwickelt, bin auf einer Schule nur mit Jungs aufgewachsen...   ) , könnte es am 30.10. tatsächlich zu der Dschungelexpedition kommen. Dann werde ich das MTM schon einmal psychisch vorbereiten....


----------



## M.Panzer (21. Oktober 2005)

Leider mußte ich die Siegestour wieder absagen da ich am 01.11. nicht da bin. Schein so Uwe als sollten wir nicht mehr miteinander fahren.   Und da jetzt auch noch der Hammelhetzer für morgen abgesagt hat werde ich wol mit den 7-hillern fahren. Hab keine Lust wieder alleine zu düsen. Bis dahin Gruß Micha.


----------



## Handlampe (21. Oktober 2005)

Nochmal für Alle: Wenn ich noch Oli oder Thomas als Co-Guide anlernen kann, dann ist das mit der Teilnehmerzahl ok. Vielleicht sollten wir dann wirklich in zwei Gruppen fahren.

Oli könnte sich z.B. wieder von den Racern hetzen lassen   

Allerdings muss ich den Beiden ja erst nochmal die Tour zeigen- wenn es klappt, dann gebe ich am Sonntagabend Bescheid.

Die leichte Gruppe ist defenitiv *voll*

Also, jeder der sich jetzt noch anmeldet kann leider nicht bis 12 zählen und wird am Startpunkt sofort mit faulen Eiern beworfen und von seinem Bike wird jeweils ein Laufrad entspeicht.... nagut, wenn Kollege Wingover mitkommt stellt das für ihn nicht wirklich ein Hinderniss dar   

Von Diesem hab ich dann auch das nette Stückchen von der Drachenschanze aus seiner letzten Feierabendrunde geklaut.


----------



## blitzfitz (21. Oktober 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es denn mit dem Winterpokal aus:
> 
> Team Tomburg wie letztes Jahr:
> 
> ...



Jou, passt scho.

Wann geht's eigentlich los?

Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schneifel (21. Oktober 2005)

Nabend Uwe

Tip an die Guides:

Macht es doch anders:

....je Tour dürfen nicht mehr als 12 Teilnehmer das Ziel erreichen 

ok, ok schlechter Scherz...Freue mich schon auf den Ausritt    

LG Thomas


----------



## Handlampe (22. Oktober 2005)

schneifel schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend Uwe
> 
> Tip an die Guides:
> 
> ...



   

Du meinst......so wie immer: Team Tomburg Ausscheidungsfahren


----------



## Eifelwolf (22. Oktober 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Die leichte Gruppe ist defenitiv *voll*




*Frechheit!!!!  *  

 :kotz:


----------



## Scottti (23. Oktober 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es denn mit dem Winterpokal aus:
> 
> Team Tomburg wie letztes Jahr:
> 
> ...



Na dann melde uns doch mal an.
Wollen wir mal sehen was uns das unangenehme Sommertraining gebracht hat.
Auf in den Punktekampf!!!


----------



## Scottti (23. Oktober 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal für Alle: Wenn ich noch Oli oder Thomas als Co-Guide anlernen kann, dann ist das mit der Teilnehmerzahl ok. Vielleicht sollten wir dann wirklich in zwei Gruppen fahren.
> 
> Oli könnte sich z.B. wieder von den Racern hetzen lassen
> 
> Allerdings muss ich den Beiden ja erst nochmal die Tour zeigen- wenn es klappt, dann gebe ich am Sonntagabend Bescheid.



OK Uwe, lasse mich evtl. überreden.
Über mein Honorar sollten wir allerdings nicht in diesem Fred verhandeln... wir telefonieren...


----------



## Handlampe (23. Oktober 2005)

Hab mal ein wenig beim VRS- gesurft:

Einfache Fahrt ab Siegburg: 5,80 

Gruppentarif (ab 10 Personen): Nur jede 2 Person zahlt, also 2,9  pro Person


Fahrrad kostet jeweils 2,10 

Hab aber mal bei VRS angefragt ob es da auch einen Gruppentarif gibt. 
Auch habe ich nachgefragt ob es auf Grund der vielen Fahrräder zu Platzproblemen kommen kann.

Ich hoffe, das sich die Kollegen morgen dazu äussern werden.



Ich mach jetzt hier mal die Gruppe ab Siegburg auf und bitte Alle, die ab hier fahren sich kurz bei mir zu melden, damit ich das Ticket zumindest schonmal einen Tag vorher besorgen kann.

Der Rest wie z.B. unsere Kölner bzw. Hennefer Fraktion sollte sich dann selber um die Fahrscheine kümmern.


----------



## Manni (23. Oktober 2005)

So ich habe mal bei der Bahn nachgesehen. Von Leverkusen nach Dattenfeld braucht man 1:23. Von Köln Deutz aus noch 1h. 
Wenn genug Biker zusammen kommen, könnten wir auch ein Gruppenticket ziehen. 5er Tagesticket kostet 29 Euro und gilt eben auch schon für die Rückfahrt. Macht pro Person 6 Euro. Zuzüglich Biketicket dann nochmal 6 Euro für hin und zurück. Außerdem ist Spaß vorprogrammiert.   

Vorteile Bahnfahrt:

1. Isotonische Getränke jeglicher Art und in unbegrenzter Menge sind zulässig.

2. Wir habe im Zug die Plätze für die Bikes schonmal sicher    da wir in Siegburg direkt durchfahren können. Kann mir nicht vorstellen wo in so ne S-Bahn 30 Bikes rein sollen   

3. Kein Stress, keine Verfahrer und Verspätungen. 

Also Interessenten sind doch sicher Marco-Lev, Schreiner2 und ....????
2 Plätze sind noch mindestens zu vergeben.

Gruß Manni


----------



## Beach90 (23. Oktober 2005)

also ich kann euch sagen das die s-bahnen keine fahrradabteile haben , sondern hin und wieder mal 3 klappplätze an der wand , also verteilt euch gut im zug ,
euer (nicht bahnfahrender) max


----------



## JürgenK (24. Oktober 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> ...Also Interessenten sind doch sicher Marco-Lev, Schreiner2 und ....????
> 2 Plätze sind noch mindestens zu vergeben.
> 
> Gruß Manni




Mahlzeit Manni,

plan mich mal bitte mit ein. 

Vielen Dank

Jürgen  , der noch ein bischen trainieren muß :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (24. Oktober 2005)

Also, wenn wir in Siegburg in die Bahn einsteigen und diese ist schon mit marodierenden Bikern aus Leverkusen und Köln gefüllt, dann fliegen Diese an der anderen Türseite raus   

Weil, ihr wiss ja: Die Mountainbiker machen die ganzen Wagen kaputt......oder waren es doch die Wege  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Tja, die Anfrage an die Bahn hinsichtlich des Platzangebotes für 30 Räder war nicht wirklich befriedigend.
_
Orginalton:
Sehr geehrter Herr Wißkirchen!

Wir haben Ihre Mail dankend erhalten und beantworten gern Ihre Fragen:

 In Bahnen und Zügen werden die Fahrräder nur in den dafür mit einem Fahrradsymbol gekennzeichneten Stauräumen befördert. 

Für die Beförderung von Fahrrädern werden EinzelTickets oder 4erTickets der Preisstufe 1b oder 2a ausgestellt. Ein EinzelTicket der Preisstufe 1b/2a kostet 2,10 und ein 4erTicket 7,00. Gruppentickets für die Beförderung der Fahrräder sind im aktuellen Preisstufen nicht definiert und werden nicht ausgestellt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Verkehrsverbund Rhein-Sieg GmbH 
i.A. Daniela Schmidt _


Ich fahre zwar öfter mit der Bahn, man weiß aber gerade nie, welche Züge die Bahn auf die Reise schickt.

Bei den normalen S- Triebwagen sehe ich kein Problem. Pro Fahrradfläche passen so 5 Räder rein- und davon gibt es einige. Wir müssen uns halt gut verteilen.


Trotz Allem......ich glaube, das größte Abenteuer dieser Tour dürfte die Bahnfahrt werden


----------



## sibby08 (24. Oktober 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> ... Vorteile Bahnfahrt:
> ...
> 3. Kein Stress, *keine* Verfahrer und *Verspätungen*.


Du sprichst von der DB, bist Du Dir da bei Punkt 3 sicher?  

Sibby


PS: Würde ja auch gerne mitfahren, aber ich bin wohl leider zu späth  
(oder gibbet vielleicht eine Warteliste falls jemand abspringt, von der Tour wohl gemerkt und nicht vom Zug  )


----------



## Michael13 (25. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Uwe,

da habe ich doch noch den letzten freien Platz erwischt bei deiner 
TT Siegestour!! 

@Manni
wann wollt Ihr denn  am 1.11.05 mit der S-Bahn losfahren ? und ab wo?
Wollt Ihr In Bürrig starten oder Wiesdorf?  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## hama687 (25. Oktober 2005)

Ich glaub ich versteigere meinen Leichten Platz bei der Tour bei ebay  
Freu mich schon ps idde von Montana   

Zum Platz angebot in der Bahn wie Uwe schon sagt wenns die "neuen" S Bahnen sind gibts da wenig Probleme nur wenns wirklich die alten Waagen sein solletn wo man noch die Stange in der Mitte hatt haben wir ein Problem denn da passen max. 5 Fahrräder rein habs versucht mit nen paar Freunden und das word schon eng und so weit ich weis bzw wenn uns der Schaffner net Angelogen hatt haben die sogar nur 1 Stelle im Ganzen Zug dh 5 Leute pro Zug ....


----------



## Redking (26. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Uwe,
da mir die mehr oder weniger 34 Biker in einem Zug als totale Überfüllung vorkommt, möchte ich für einige Mitfahrer die Gelegenheit anbieten von Siegburg mit dem Rad bis nach Dattenfeld zu fahren! (Über Straße)
Es würde dann um 8:00 Uhr am Siegburger Bahnhof oder um 8:20 am Hennefer Bahnhof losgehen?
In 2:30 Stunden sollten die 40 Kilometer locker zu schaffen sein und nachher sind diese Fahrer auch noch fit genug deine Tour zu schaffen!

Viele Grüße

Klaus


----------



## Delgado (26. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Uwe,
> da mir die mehr oder weniger 34 Biker in einem Zug als totale Überfüllung vorkommt, möchte ich für einige Mitfahrer die Gelegenheit anbieten von Siegburg mit dem Rad bis nach Dattenfeld zu fahren! (Über Straße)
> Es würde dann um 8:00 Uhr am Siegburger Bahnhof oder um 8:20 am Hennefer Bahnhof losgehen?
> In 2:30 Stunden sollten die 40 Kilometer locker zu schaffen sein und nachher sind diese Fahrer auch noch fit genug deine Tour zu schaffen!
> ...



Um 8:00 brauchste noch Licht am Rad.

Ansonsten netter Vorschlag, der aber bei 95% der Forumsbiker auf Unverständnis stoßen wird.

Biete übrigens parallel eine Anreise mit Bike von Reichshof aus.


Brauchst Du Smileys? 
Soll ja einige Wenige geben, die ohne auskommen.


Ansonsten hier (in der Reihenfolge ihres Auftritts):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (26. Oktober 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Um 8:00 brauchste noch Licht am Rad.
> 
> Ansonsten netter Vorschlag, der aber bei 95% der Forumsbiker auf Unverständnis stoßen wird.
> 
> ...


Hallo Michael,
die Idee ist ja sehr gut. Wir könnten ja eine Sternfahrt organisieren:
Ich würde ab Odenthal (ich glaube Startzeit wäre ca. 6.00 Uhr) eine Tour anbieten.
Grüße
Bernd
(Smileys bitte selber einfügen)


----------



## sibby08 (26. Oktober 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Um 8:00 brauchste noch Licht am Rad.
> 
> Ansonsten netter Vorschlag, der aber bei 95% der Forumsbiker auf Unverständnis stoßen wird.
> 
> ...



Die Uhr wird doch am Wochenende wieder umgestellt, da ist es morgens wieder früher hell (und leider abends noch früher dunkel). Also um acht braucht man wohl kein Licht mehr.

Sibby


----------



## Handlampe (26. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Uwe,
> da mir die mehr oder weniger 34 Biker in einem Zug als totale Überfüllung vorkommt, möchte ich für einige Mitfahrer die Gelegenheit anbieten von Siegburg mit dem Rad bis nach Dattenfeld zu fahren! (Über Straße)
> Es würde dann um 8:00 Uhr am Siegburger Bahnhof oder um 8:20 am Hennefer Bahnhof losgehen?
> In 2:30 Stunden sollten die 40 Kilometer locker zu schaffen sein und nachher sind diese Fahrer auch noch fit genug deine Tour zu schaffen!
> ...



Gute Idee Klaus, wird aber warscheinlich wirklich nicht viele geben, die da mitmachen.
Was hälst du von der Alternative für alle die Lust haben:

1 Bahn früher, dann nur bis z.B. Eitdorf und von da mit dem Rad weiter.
Da wäre ich auch dabei.


----------



## Handlampe (26. Oktober 2005)

Übrigens, für Alle die es noch nicht mitbekommen haben:

*Die Gruppen sind voll*


----------



## Redking (26. Oktober 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Idee Klaus, wird aber warscheinlich wirklich nicht viele geben, die da mitmachen.
> Was hälst du von der Alternative für alle die Lust haben:
> 
> 1 Bahn früher, dann nur bis z.B. Eitdorf und von da mit dem Rad weiter.
> Da wäre ich auch dabei.



Hallo Uwe,
ich wollte halt nur das für mich leidige Bahnfahren ersparen!
Wenn du mir sagst, wann ihr in Eitorf sein wollt, bin ich auch dort!
Dieter(Hammelhetzer) will auch erst ab Hennef radeln mit wohl den anderen aus dem Bergischen!

Ich stoppe morgen mal die Zeit wielange ich für die Strecke brauche! 
Also auch die Zeit für die Teilstücke!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Manni (26. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
wollte nur kurz durchgeben, das vier der Bergischen Biker (andy_b, michael13, JürgenK? und Manni) höchstwahrscheinlich mit dem Auto direkt zum Tourstart fahren. Nach der Tour fahren wir dann mit der Bahn zurück zum Auto   
Ist sicher auch ne Option für alle anderen die mit dem Auto kommen. 

Gruß Manni


----------



## Beach90 (26. Oktober 2005)

hallo , wenn ihr straße fahrt , komme ich euch vielleicht bis eitorf oder herchen entgegen , bisschen windschatten für die letzten meter


----------



## Hammelhetzer (26. Oktober 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens, für Alle die es noch nicht mitbekommen haben:
> 
> *Die Gruppen sind voll*


Wegen meiner PM?????


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (26. Oktober 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens, für Alle die es noch nicht mitbekommen haben:
> 
> *Die Gruppen sind voll*


Hallo Uwe,
vielleicht auch wegen mir (zusätzlich zu Hammelhetzer):
Ich kann auch gerne die Sternfahrt (ich von Odenthal) anbieten, liefere die *angemeldeten*  ! Teilnehmer am Treffpunkt ab und fahre alleine wieder zurück (ohne an der Tour teilzunehmen  )!
Ich möchte wirklich niemandem organisatorische Probleme bereiten !  
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Handlampe (26. Oktober 2005)

Also, damit sich hier niemand wieder direkt angesprochen fühlt.......auch nicht gewisse holzige Personen:

Ich habe einfach erwähnt, das die Gruppen voll sind. ENDE


Warum mache ich überhaupt eine Gruppenbegrenzung: Damit jeder denkt: Ach, für mich gilt das nicht.......ich bin ein Ausnahmefall.

Hat schon einen Sinn mit der Begrenzung: Alle die dabei sind (mich eingeschlossen) sollten doch ein wenig Spass haben....und wenn die Gruppen zu groß werden ist es dann schwer alle unter einen Hut zu bekommen.


Ausserdem geht die Welt doch nicht unter.....die nächste Tour kommt bestimmt....und die geht dann auch noch rückwärts .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (26. Oktober 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Also, damit sich hier niemand wieder direkt angesprochen fühlt.......auch nicht gewisse holzige Personen:
> 
> Ich habe einfach erwähnt, das die Gruppen voll sind. ENDE
> 
> ...


   
Alles klar.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Redking (27. Oktober 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ...und die geht dann auch noch rückwärts .


Hallo Uwe,
bietest du dann vorher das Fahrtechnikseminar für Rückwärtsfahren an??  
Ich kann nämlich das noch nicht!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Hammelhetzer (27. Oktober 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem geht die Welt doch nicht unter.....die nächste Tour kommt bestimmt....und die geht dann auch noch rückwärts .



Kann ich wenigstens länger schlafen  .

Im übrigen dachte ich, du hättest deine Bücher von soundso verbrannt. Aber das Gedankengut hat dich schon infiziert - die Singletrails hockbiken und talwärts dann mit der Bahn?


----------



## Handlampe (27. Oktober 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich wenigstens länger schlafen  .
> 
> Im übrigen dachte ich, du hättest deine Bücher von soundso verbrannt. Aber das Gedankengut hat dich schon infiziert - die Singletrails hockbiken und talwärts dann mit der Bahn?




....da sieste ma, Diedda....schon sind wieder 2 Plätze frei geworden...


----------



## Enrgy (27. Oktober 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ....da sieste ma, Diedda....schon sind wieder 2 Plätze frei geworden...


3 Plätze! Da ich nächsten Montag und Samstag arbeiten darf, möchte ich wenigstens Dienstag auspennen, um auf eine 5-Tage-Woche zu kommen   In meinem Alter brauche ich eben meinen Schönheitsschlaf, auch wenns nix mehr bringt  
Alsdann, gute Fahrt und viel Spaß, keinen Regen und Pannen!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (27. Oktober 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ....da sieste ma, Diedda....schon sind wieder 2 Plätze frei geworden...


und einer schon wieder weg  .

@Redking:
ich fahre dann doch mit dir die Sieg hoch, trage mich gleich ein. Nicht vergessen: Hennef, 08:34

Ciao
Hammelmelder


----------



## Redking (27. Oktober 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> @Redking:
> ich fahre dann doch mit dir die Sieg hoch, trage mich gleich ein. Nicht vergessen: Hennef, 08:34
> 
> Ciao
> Hammelmelder



An alle anderen die mit dem Rad aus Richtung Siegburg anreisen wollen!

Hier bitte eintragen! 

Es wird eine gemütliche Anreise mit einem Schnitt um die 20 Km/h!
Ist auch schneller zu schaffen aber so haben wir dann mehr Energie für Uwe!  

Wenn jemand den genauen Zeitpunkt kennt wann die Bahn in Eitorf ist bitte mir mitteilen!

@ Max(Beach90) wir werden den Radweg entlang der Sieg ab Eitorf fahren ist schöner ohne Autos! Sind ja schonmal ein Stück dort gemeinsam gefahren!  
Kannst uns gerne entgegen kommen!


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (27. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> An alle anderen die mit dem Rad aus Richtung Siegburg anreisen wollen!
> 
> Hier bitte eintragen!
> 
> ...




Ihr Mädchen könntet was früher starten und mich abholen


----------



## Redking (27. Oktober 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr Mädchen könntet was früher starten und mich abholen


Mensch Michael damit du uns dann nachher abhängst! Nee sind doch nicht blöd!
Habe ja jetzt Bergab keinen Vorteil mehr!  

Gruß
Klaus

PS: Musst du mich immer wieder daran erinnern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (27. Oktober 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr Mädchen könntet was früher starten und mich abholen


Mit Mädchen fahren macht ja Spass. Gehe mal davon aus, dass du dem Mädel die ganze Zeit auf den Allerwertesten glotzt  . Ach was, nur 'n Scherz, lass auch mal andere in den Wind


----------



## Delgado (27. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ja jetzt Bergab keinen Vorteil mehr!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Doch 'nen Gewichtsvorteil


----------



## Redking (27. Oktober 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Mädchen fahren macht ja Spass. Gehe mal davon aus, dass du dem Mädel die ganze Zeit auf den Allerwertesten glotzt  . Ach was, nur 'n Scherz, lass auch mal andere in den Wind


Hey Dieter,
bist du schwul?? Wenn du mir die ganze Zeit auf den Arsch schauen willst!!
*Jedem Tierchen sein pläsierchen!*



			
				Delgardo schrieb:
			
		

> Doch 'nen Gewichtsvorteil


Aber nur an mir!   Denn dein Bike hat ja den Gewichtsnachteil gegenüber meinem!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Hammelhetzer (28. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Dieter,
> bist du schwul?? Wenn du mir die ganze Zeit auf den Arsch schauen willst!!
> *Jedem Tierchen sein pläsierchen!*


Mitnichten. 

Doch wie sagt der Rennfahrer so schön: "Hannemann, geh' du voran!"


----------



## hama687 (28. Oktober 2005)

muss mich leider abmelden mein bike ist schott naja viel spass am dienstag


----------



## Enrgy (28. Oktober 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> ...mein bike ist schott...


Glas bricht schneller als Stahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (28. Oktober 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> muss mich leider abmelden mein bike ist schott naja viel spass am dienstag



Ach herrjeh, was ist Dir denn passiert? Brauchst' Ersatzteile?


----------



## hama687 (28. Oktober 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Ach herrjeh, was ist Dir denn passiert? Brauchst' Ersatzteile?




Tja Fully halt Die "Schwinge ist irgendwe gerissen oder ähnliches" und nun muss ich auf die Versicherung warten aber danke     wörd schon gerne mit kommen       

Zur frage ja nen Ersatz Rahmen


----------



## Andreas-MTB (28. Oktober 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja Fully halt Die "Schwinge ist irgendwe gerissen oder ähnliches" und nun muss ich auf die Versicherung warten aber danke   wörd schon gerne mit kommen
> 
> Zur frage ja nen Ersatz Rahmen



Schau bei H&S" vorbei, Hardtail Rahmen mit kleinen Fehlern (Lack) zwischen 59 - 99.-, den Krempel umschrauben und mitradeln


----------



## Splash (29. Oktober 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja Fully halt Die "Schwinge ist irgendwe gerissen oder ähnliches" und nun muss ich auf die Versicherung warten aber danke     wörd schon gerne mit kommen



Dann haste Dein Ziel von wegen "Bike kaputt bekommen" von letztem Mittwoch ja doch erreicht. Evtl ist das nächste Mal n Freerider eher was für Dich?


----------



## hama687 (29. Oktober 2005)

ne werd ein "Hardtail" von Corratec wenns gut geht kaufen... mal abwarten


----------



## M.Panzer (30. Oktober 2005)

Habe für nächsten Samstag ne Nußeckentour angesetzt, vielleicht hat ja der ein  oder andere Lust dabei zu sein. Bis dann Gruß Micha.


----------



## schneifel (31. Oktober 2005)

Hi, 
leider bekomme ich es morgen zeitlich nicht auf die Reihe teilzunehmen. 

Also Leute: Flucks anmelden da mein "Startplatz" frei wird !!

Wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Spaß

Gruss Thomas


----------



## supasini (31. Oktober 2005)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Habe für nächsten Samstag ne Nußeckentour angesetzt, vielleicht hat ja der ein  oder andere Lust dabei zu sein. Bis dann Gruß Micha.



jaaa, hab Lust (und mich eingetragen)! bin leider z. Zt. etwas krank - am Samstag aber sicher wieder fit! *hoff*


----------



## p_pipowitsch (31. Oktober 2005)

Da ich keinem von Euch (Olli, Uwe) als Guide einen Korb geben könnte, ohne mir danach das Leben nehmen zu müssen, habe ich mich für morgen ausgetragen. Wünsche Euch viel Spaß, vor allem bei der Bahnfahrt.
Gruß
Verpissowitsch


----------



## Manni (31. Oktober 2005)

Hat sich erledigt. Bis Morgen.
Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (31. Oktober 2005)

p_pipowitsch schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich keinem von Euch (Olli, Uwe) als Guide einen Korb geben könnte, ohne mir danach das Leben nehmen zu müssen, habe ich mich für morgen ausgetragen. Wünsche Euch viel Spaß, vor allem bei der Bahnfahrt.
> Gruß
> Verpissowitsch



Na, sollte es nicht eher Dummeauredowitsch heißen. 
Ausserdem immer dieses Gebrabel von Einigen mit der Bahnfahrt. Wir sind  gestern noch gefahren. Im Gesamten gibt es 4  Fahrradabteilungen pro Zug. In Jedes passen mind. 10 Räder....also überhaupt kein Problem.

Ausserdem denke ich mal das die Gruppe auf Grund des morgen angesagten schlechten Wetters eh noch um einiges kleiner werden wird.
Mit den Tickets sollten wir dann doch lieber direkt vor Ort regeln, also bitte, alle die ab Siegburg fahren, früh genug am Bahnhof sein- mind. 20 Minuten, damit das am Automaten nicht so stressig wird


----------



## Handlampe (31. Oktober 2005)

...bin ein wenig genervt......muss ausgerechnet morgen dieses Regenband über uns hinweg ziehen   

Wir waren gestern nochmal bei herrlichen Bedingungen auf der Strecke unterwegs....tja, wollen wir mal das Beste hoffen und es schüttet nicht aus Eimern....


----------



## Montana (31. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Uwe, nur Mut  . Das wird schon werden mit dem Wetter. Leider   wird das KFL Team ja nicht am Start sein können , da entweder krank , bike kaputt oder auf Pänz aufpassen angesagt ist. Wir wünschen euch eine klasse Tour bei möglichst gutem Wetter . 
Bis zum nächsten Mal. Viele Grüsse aus Colonia.

Guido




			
				Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ...bin ein wenig genervt......muss ausgerechnet morgen dieses Regenband über uns hinweg ziehen
> 
> Wir waren gestern nochmal bei herrlichen Bedingungen auf der Strecke unterwegs....tja, wollen wir mal das Beste hoffen und es schüttet nicht aus Eimern....


----------



## Eifelwolf (31. Oktober 2005)

Aktueller Wetterbericht für den 01.11.2005, Siegburg: 18 Grad , bewölkt, kein Regen.   

Und: Wo das Kernteam des MTM bisher geschlossen aufgetreten ist, hat's noch nie geregnet....   
OK, uns gibt's auch noch net soooo lange....


----------



## Beach90 (31. Oktober 2005)

also soweit ich weiss soll´s heute nacht en bisschen regnen und morgen im laufe des tages besser werden , also schutzbleche raus ihr mädchen   

...mein gott uwe , das werden ja immer weniger   



lg max


----------



## Kalinka (1. November 2005)

Moin Jungs und Mädels,

da wir wegen der großen Teilnehmerzahl nicht einfach absagen wollen, werden Uwe und ich am Bahnhof in Siegburg sein und nach Dattenfeld fahren. wir sammeln ein was übrig bleibt und fahren (mit Schutzblechen) 
Absagen gerne unter 0163/2520361.  
Wir gehen jetzt Frühstücken.
Karin und Uwe


----------



## grüner Frosch (1. November 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Jungs und Mädels,
> 
> da wir wegen der großen Teilnehmerzahl nicht einfach absagen wollen, werden Uwe und ich am Bahnhof in Siegburg sein und nach Dattenfeld fahren. wir sammeln ein was übrig bleibt und fahren (mit Schutzblechen)
> Absagen gerne unter 0163/2520361.
> ...



Bis gleich!!


----------



## Lipoly (1. November 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> , also schutzbleche raus ihr mädchen



IHR WEICHEIER  
Ich habe 19kg Fahrrad und 2,6er Reifen drauf und fahre ABSICHTLICH OHNE schutzbleche   

@max
MIT schutzblechen fahren ist was für mädchen

ALSO BIS GLEICH

lars


----------



## Splash (1. November 2005)

Was sind Schutzbleche?

Ich hoffe nur, dass das Wetter wirklich etwas trockener wird, da es mir noch an tauglicher Regenkleidung mangelt und die Regenjacke vorletzte Woche das zeitliche gesegnet hat ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (1. November 2005)

@ karin und uwe : lasst es euch schmecken   

@ lars : ne ne lars , ich hol mir heute meine schlammpackung , dann seh ich morgen nochmal 15 jahre jünger aus


----------



## Splash (1. November 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> @ lars : ne ne lars , ich hol mir heute meine schlammpackung , dann seh ich morgen nochmal 15 jahre jünger aus



Ja klar - wo anders muss man für ne Fango-Packung richtig Geld zahlen ...


----------



## sibby08 (1. November 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> IHR WEICHEIER
> Ich habe 19kg Fahrrad und 2,6er Reifen drauf und fahre ABSICHTLICH OHNE schutzbleche
> 
> ALSO BIS GLEICH
> ...



Verstehe ich, es wär ja sonst noch ein Kilo mehr   

Udo


----------



## Beach90 (1. November 2005)

ob schutzblech oder nicht , wir kommen ehe wieder in siegburg an wie ein gummibärchen nach 5 tagen seenot   

so ich hau mir jetzt noch ne waschmaschiene EPO rein , dann merk ich vom regen auch gar nix mehr ( fahr ich drunter her ) 

bis gleich max


----------



## Cheetah (1. November 2005)

*Das Regenband ist durch!* Es wird noch was nachtröpfeln und dann ist es gut. Vielleicht kommt mittags sogar die Sonne was raus. Was kann noch schief gehen? Der Wind dreht sich nach West (unwahrscheinlich), und wir kriegen dieses Regenband noch mal ab. Nachmittag könnten sich lokale leichte Schauer bilden.

*Also, ihr Sonnenschein Verwöhnten, auf zur Sieg!*


----------



## Handlampe (1. November 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Was sind Schutzbleche?




Ja......ich stehe zu meinen Fehlern

Ja....ich bin bekennender Schutzblechfahrer

Ja...ich hoffe der liebe Gott verzeiht mir diese Untaten wenn ich vor ihn treten muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (1. November 2005)

Et hätt noch emmer joot jejange!


----------



## sibby08 (1. November 2005)

Tja, hatte mich erst auf den letzten Drücker entschlossen mitzukommen und dann passierten die Dinge, die halt nur in solchen Momenten passieren:
- Schutzblech ließ sich nicht montieren (Fox Talas hat wohl ein anderes Innen Maß als Fox Float) - Adapter suchen = 5 Min. Verzug
- Zu späth für nach Siegburg, also nach Hennef zum Bahnhof hechten und Aaaaah! an der Sieglinde wurde wohl heftig Hallowien gefeiert und die ganzen Idioten die wohl den Alk nicht vertragen haben da Flaschen-weit-wurf gespielt   :kotz:    :kotz: 
Unmöglich und vor allem auch von der Sieglinde aus, das um 10.00 Uhr es noch aussah wie Sau! das ist ein öffentlicher Weg.
Naja einen lauten brüll gelassen und mich vorsichtig dadurch gemacht = noch ne Minute Verzug. 
So am Bahnhof angekommen ließ sich die Tür vom Zug nicht mehr öffnen und da blieb mir nur noch übrig freundlich zu   was auch erwiedert wurde (Daywalker habe ich noch erkannt).
Grundsätzlich bin ich ja selber schuld, wer zu späth kommt den straft halt das Leben.

Ich hoffe ihr hattet eine schöne Tour.

Udo


----------



## Cheetah (1. November 2005)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe ihr hattet eine schöne Tour.



Ja, eine richtig schöne Sonnenschein Genießertour.


----------



## Lipoly (1. November 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, eine richtig schöne Sonnenschein Genießertour.




Jo sau geile Tour
War mit Klaus ncohwas streeten aber meine Oberschenkel   
Habe grade erstmal mim Gartenschlauch das Stinktier abgespritzt und steht jezt bei mir im Zimmer und kriegt ne Putzlappenkur
MFG
lars

PS: WER BRAUCHT SCHON SCHUTZBLECHE ODER LEICHTE KOHLEFASERBIKES


----------



## Kalinka (1. November 2005)

Also wer hätte heute morgen mit so einem *genialen Wetter *  gerechnet?!?
Mir hat es sehr viel Spaß gemacht die langsame Gruppe zu guidösen.
Ein Dank an meine Mitfahrer...es war ein toller Tag.
Geduscht sind wir und nun gibts Pizza und Döner (der macht schöner...für Uwe  )


----------



## Handlampe (1. November 2005)

Kann mich meiner Vorrednerin anschliessen: Mal wieder eine riesen Gaudi. Hat ja alles perfekt geklappt- sehr ungewöhnlich für TT-Touren

Bei unserer kombinierten mittel bis schnellen Truppe gab es nur einen Plattfuss der von Stefan von unserern 7 Hügelfreunden in absoluter Rekordzeit abgefertigt wurde.

Naja....die Bilder sind so lala....wird wohl doch Zeit, das ich meine alte Kamera ausmustere- mal schauen, was man für einen kleinen Bericht noch rausholen kann.


----------



## Lipoly (1. November 2005)

wo Bleiben Die Bilder? :d :d :d :d


----------



## Beach90 (1. November 2005)

geile tour , ich habe noch 45 minuten am bahnhof gegen die kälte gekämpft *bibber*
aber wirklich gut durchdacht , die strecke 

lg max 

wo bleiben die bilder ? *grrr*


----------



## Michael13 (1. November 2005)

Hallo Uwe,

mal wieder eine geniale Tour    
Auch das Wetter hat wieder mitgespielt  
Aber als wir mit dem Auto zurück nach Leverkusen gefahren sind hat es mich noch kurz vor der Haustür erwischt, ich mußte vom Opladener Bahnhof noch 1 km mit dem bike nach hause fahren: Sauwetter, Sturm und Regen ohne Ende   aber egal wenn man dann zu hause heiß duschen kann!

Bis dann
Michael


----------



## Handlampe (1. November 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> wo Bleiben Die Bilder? :d :d :d :d


Da ich hier zu Hause bei mir jedes Bit mit Handschlag persönlich ins Netz verabschiede, musst Du leider bis morgen abend warten, da werde ich bei Uwe sein. 
Das Foto deiner Bachdurfahrt ist preisverdächtig.
Bericht und Bilder folgen morgen.
...die Pizza war LEEECKER und jetzt ab auf die Couch mit der alten Dame  
Ups,  da habe ich doch unter Uwes Namen gepostet...Blutleere im Kopf   

*Karin*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (1. November 2005)

Hallo Uwe & Karin & alle andern Mitfahrer,

Danke für die herrliche Tour bei traumhaften Wetter!  

Schade, das heute nicht der Winterpokal angefangen hat sonst hätte ich schon 24 Punkte!  

Gruß
Klaus

Ps. Uwe was macht der Schleichende?? 
Ich habe bei mir auch einen entdeckt beim Radduschen!    Habe die Stelle schon markiert!


----------



## Blut Svente (1. November 2005)

so ein kack. mal wieder nix zu meckern an der route  sogar das wetter hat noch ein einsehen gehabt   
halt stopp es haben 54 hm gefehlt    

  lg stefan


----------



## Eifelwolf (1. November 2005)

*Pech gehabt*

haben alle diejenigen, die dem Wetter-Unken zu sehr vertraut haben... es war schönster Sonnenschein!

Mit leicht dezidierter, aber netter und gutgelaunter Truppe ging es eine sehr schöne, abwechlungsreiche Route durch das Siegtal. Die Ausarbeitung der Tour einschl. den diversen Vortouren müssen sehr zeitintensiv gewesen sein - danke schön!   

Dank natürlich auch an Maria, die mit ihrem fliegenden Kuchenbuffet (hmmmm... lecker!) für volle Mägen sorgte.


----------



## JürgenK (1. November 2005)

Mahlzeit,

eine tolle Stimmung in unserer Gruppe, angenehme Zeitgenossen von allen Rheinseiten, und überhaupt  

Bis zum nächsten Mal, muß jetzt Augenpflege betreiben von der Anstrengung  

Jürgen


----------



## Splash (1. November 2005)

War wirklich eine super schöne Tour mit klasse Guidöse und toller Kuchen-Verpflegung zwischendurch. 
Wenn Ihr es mir nachsieht, dass ich konditionell wirklich das Schlusslicht war, komme ich beim nächsten Mal wirklich gerne wieder mit


----------



## grüner Frosch (2. November 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> *Pech gehabt*
> 
> haben alle diejenigen, die dem Wetter-Unken zu sehr vertraut haben... es war schönster Sonnenschein!
> 
> ...




Unverschämt, Olli und Uwe haben uns keinen Kuchen präsentiert  

Noch einmal vielen Dank an die Guide´s, war einen perfekte Tour   , hat alles gepaßt, nette Leute, super Wetter, anspruchsvolle Abfahrten  

Natürlich erwarten wir jetzt die gleiche Qualität für die Frühlingsveranstaltung


----------



## Race4Hills (2. November 2005)

Perfekt was soll man sonst noch sagen, liebe Tomburger nur weiter so, schade dass das schöne Wetter jetzt vorbei ist, somit war es wohl auch die letzte Tour von Euch. 2006 bin ich wieder dabei.   
Splashi nicht jammern das wird schon mit ein wenig Training. 

Gruss Jens


----------



## Lipoly (2. November 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> War wirklich eine super schöne Tour mit klasse Guidöse und toller Kuchen-Verpflegung zwischendurch.
> Wenn Ihr es mir nachsieht, dass ich konditionell wirklich das Schlusslicht war, komme ich beim nächsten Mal wirklich gerne wieder mit



Konditionell warst du vor mir! ich bin nur immer recht weit vorne gefahren und hatte somit bei den downhills keine bremse vor mir und konnte gasgeben

gruß lars


PS:FOTOS! FOTOS! FOTOS!


----------



## Handlampe (2. November 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> PS:FOTOS! FOTOS! FOTOS!




Tja, bei den Neuigkeiten mit dem Photoalbum werd ich mir zur Zeit überlegen noch Bilder upzuloaden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (2. November 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, bei den Neuigkeiten mit dem Photoalbum werd ich mir zur Zeit überlegen noch Bilder upzuloaden



schmeiss den kram in zip arhie die niht größer sind als 4mb;schieb alles per mail an meine e-mail adresse und ih laade es aufm meinen webspace hoh wenn das inkl. karins bilder niht über 20mb sind


lars


----------



## Enrgy (2. November 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, bei den Neuigkeiten mit dem Photoalbum werd ich mir zur Zeit überlegen noch Bilder upzuloaden


Da es ja scheinbar egal ist, wenn im Forum zig-User als inaktive Leichen umherschwirren, würde ich für jede Tour einen oder zwei neue User anlegen und dann die 25MB vollpacken.


----------



## Handlampe (2. November 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Da es ja scheinbar egal ist, wenn im Forum zig-User als inaktive Leichen umherschwirren, würde ich für jede Tour einen oder zwei neue User anlegen und dann die 25MB vollpacken.



Gute Idee, Volker   

Sehr offen für Vorschläge scheinen unsere Admins nicht zu sein


----------



## Handlampe (2. November 2005)

Soo, nachdem ja das Photoalbum begrenzt wurde und meines daher nun hoffnunglos überfüllt ist gibt es von mir nur einen Bericht ohne Bilder zur Tour von Gestern


Also:

Es ging mit der Bahn Siegaufwärts




und mit dem Bike Siegabwärts


----------



## Lipoly (2. November 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Soo, nachdem ja das Photoalbum begrenzt wurde und meines daher nun hoffnunglos überfüllt ist gibt es von mir nur einen Bericht ohne Bilder zur Tour von Gestern
> 
> 
> Also:
> ...



Text ist doch noch unbegrenzt möglich auch wenn juchhus beitrag extrem kurz war    

also das angebot steht noch! her mit den bildern! marsch marsch


----------



## juchhu (2. November 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Da es ja scheinbar egal ist, wenn im Forum zig-User als inaktive Leichen umherschwirren, würde ich für jede Tour einen oder zwei neue User anlegen und dann die 25MB vollpacken.


 
Der Volker wieder: Nimmt den Salzstreuer und kippt ein Pfund Salz in die Wunde. 

Ehrlich gesagt, zweifle ich ein bisschen an der Auffassungsgabe gewisser Leute.

Keine Stellungnahme zu meinen Vorschläge lässt mich nichts Gutes hoffen. Aber die düstere Zukunft habe ich schon prognostiziert.

Würde im Ansatz Dein Vorschlag umgesetzt werden, explodiert die Useranzahl und der Speicherbedarf. 

Dieser kleine Stellregler, der sieht so geil aus. Wenn ich den drehe, wieder alles wieder gut. 

VG Martin

PS: Kann in einigen Tagen ein paar Domänes (freiwählbar, wenn nicht schon belegt ) und Speicherplatz auf meinem neuen Web-Server zur Verfügung stellen. Rahmenbedingungen werden vorher ausgehandelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.Panzer (2. November 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Soo, nachdem ja das Photoalbum begrenzt wurde und meines daher nun hoffnunglos überfüllt ist gibt es von mir nur einen Bericht ohne Bilder zur Tour von Gestern
> 
> 
> Also:
> ...




Na das ist doch mal ne Tourenbeschreibung die man schnell gelesen hat. Wenn die Tour so gut war wie der Bericht kurz ist, dann ärgert es mich noch mehr das ich nicht dabei war.  
Schade das sich noch kaum einer gefunden hat zur Nußeckentour.  

Bis dann Gruß Micha.


----------



## Handlampe (2. November 2005)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Schade das sich noch kaum einer gefunden hat zur Nußeckentour.
> 
> Bis dann Gruß Micha.






....wie kannst du die Tour auch einen Tag vor Beginn des Winterpokals legen


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (3. November 2005)

Wenn auch etwas spät, auch von meiner Seite ein riiiiesen Dankeschön an unsere Guideöse.   

Die Tour war superklasse, Kuchen Eis-lecker und das Wetter traumhaft.

Knackige Uphills und super Abfahrten. Von allem was dabei... Brücke, Bach und Baum.

Auch wenn mir Abends etwas der rechte Zeige- und Mittelfinger gekrampft hat, weil ich meinen 19-Kilo-Panzer mit V-Brakes runterbremsen musste, komm ich auf die nächste Tour definitiv wieder mit.

Was mich aber jetzt stört:
1. Ich bin von heute (gleich 9.00 ist Abfahrt) bis zum 13.11. im Schwarzwald. Ohne PC und ohne Anschluss an das Leben (OK, das Radl hab ich dabei).
D.h. ich sehe die geilen Tour-Bilder erst in 1 1/2 Wochen !!     

2. Habe eben die Mail bekommen, daß Wolf von der DIMB die Ausweise morgen druckt und am WE verschickt. D.h. ich fahre völlig DIMB-los durch die Gegend !

Na denn, bis demnächst.
Bleibe Euch allen auf jeden Fall erhalten.


----------



## M.Panzer (3. November 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ....wie kannst du die Tour auch einen Tag vor Beginn des Winterpokals legen



Da kannst du mal sehen Uwe da der Pokal letztes mal am 01.11 angefangen hat bin auch diesmal davon ausgegangen das er am 01.11. anfängt. Macht aber nichts ich stelle die Tour gleich nochmal rein für Sonntagmorgen um 10 Uhr ich hoffe ihr seit dann alle da. Gruß Micha.


----------



## Kalinka (3. November 2005)

So nun bin auch ich endlich dazu gekommen einen ausführlichen Bericht über die leichte Tour der TT-Siegesfahrt zu schreiben:

Es ging mit der Bahn problemlos siegaufwärts

und mit 8 Mitstreitern bei schönstem Wetter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





siegabwärts 

Bilder sende ich gerne per Mail zu...auch die HOCHKANNT gedrehten Filmchen...gut dass ich ein Schlepptop habe


----------



## Eifelwolf (3. November 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Bilder sende ich gerne per Mail zu...auch die HOCHKANNT gedrehten Filmchen...gut dass ich ein Schlepptop habe



Wenn Du mir die Bilder zusendest, stelle ich sie - trotz der neumodischen Bilderregelung - gerne ins Forum ein... ich denke, das Volk will sehen, was es verpasst hat.


----------



## Manni (3. November 2005)

Hallo Kalinka und Uwe,
da habt ihr ja tolle Touren zusammengestellt!  
Trailanteil gefühlte 80%, Spaßfaktor 100% Genau das richtige bei top Wetter.   
Die Photos der schnellen Truppe lade ich heute abend hoch.

Gruß Manni


----------



## Splash (3. November 2005)

Bevor es vergessen wird, gilt es noch eine besondere Auszeichnung an Cheetah (Frank) zu überreichen:


----------



## rpo35 (3. November 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Soo, nachdem ja das Photoalbum begrenzt wurde und meines daher nun hoffnunglos überfüllt ist gibt es von mir nur einen Bericht ohne Bilder zur Tour von Gestern
> 
> 
> Also:
> ...


Ich finde den Bericht auch ohne Bilder klasse... Trotzdem ein Tip: Ein bischen mehr Pepp könntest Du erreichen, in dem Du jedem Buchstaben eine andere Farbe gibst.
So bekommst Du (zumindest vom Aufwand her) das Gefühl, einen ähnlich schönen Bericht wie früher geschrieben zu haben... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Race4Hills (3. November 2005)

Hallo Uwe ich habe noch Webspace FREI, wenn Du lust hast, dann werde ich Dir ein Fotoalbum anlegen und Du kannst die Bilder dort veröffentlichen,

http://race4hills.paritzsch.de/gallery/albums.php

schau es Dir einfach mal an. 

Gruss Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (3. November 2005)

Also ich sehe schon 3 Vorteile für die Verfasser der bilderlosen Kurzberichte:
1. man ist seeeeehr schnell mit dem Bericht fertig (läßt sich ja auch direkt während der Tour als SMS verschicken)
2. Alle die nicht dabei waren, werden dann bei der nächsten Tour versuchen mitzukommen, um nix mehr zu verpassen!
3. Das leidige Mitschleppen von Fotoequipment entfällt völlig - dazu noch die dauernden Pausen wegen der Knipserei...  


So, hier hats noch kurze-Hosen-taugliche 18°C und ich geh gez beikn...


----------



## Kalinka (3. November 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor es vergessen wird, gilt es noch eine besondere Auszeichnung an Cheetah (Frank) zu überreichen:


ja, richtig...nur was fangen wir jetzt mit Andreas an, wenn Frank sich mit Freundlichkeit, Rücksicht und Fahrrad stemmen für andere das Andreaskreuz verdient.
Also Andreas, wir müssen Dich auf einen Kurs für schlechtes Benehmen und Egoismus schicken...sonst wirds demnächst zu nett in und um Hennef  
Vielleicht hat Frank ja nur nen "schlechten" Tag gehabt...Renate raunte mir sowas ins Ohr.
Außerdem steht Dir bauchfrei besser


----------



## Handlampe (3. November 2005)

Race4Hills schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Uwe ich habe noch Webspace FREI, wenn Du lust hast, dann werde ich Dir ein Fotoalbum anlegen und Du kannst die Bilder dort veröffentlichen,
> 
> http://race4hills.paritzsch.de/gallery/albums.php
> 
> ...




Prima Jens   

Obwohl ich mich ja fast schon ein wenig schäme, wegen des Aufwandes, so dolle sind die Bilder mit meiner ollen Kamera nicht geworden.

Soll ich dir die Bilder als E-Mail schicken und du stellst sie rein ?


----------



## Handlampe (3. November 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde den Bericht auch ohne Bilder klasse... Trotzdem ein Tip: Ein bischen mehr Pepp könntest Du erreichen, in dem Du jedem Buchstaben eine andere Farbe gibst.




...ich weiß nicht Ralph.....nicht, dass das auch zu viel Speicher frist und bald auch eingestellt wird


----------



## Race4Hills (3. November 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Prima Jens
> 
> Soll ich Dir die Bilder als E-Mail schicken und Du stellst sie rein ?



Ob Du sie mir per E-Mail schickst oder Sie selbst rein stellst, wäre ja egal. Ich habe Dir einen User eingerichtet (sieh E-Mail), was die Quallität angeht, sind wir doch nur Gutes von Dir gewohn und Karins Bilder gleich noch hinterher hoch laden, vielleicht sind die ja besser. 

Bin mal gespamnnt


Gruss Jens


----------



## Lipoly (3. November 2005)

Race4Hills schrieb:
			
		

> n und Karins Bilder gleich noch hinterher hoch laden, vielleicht sind die ja besser.



habe  karin schon angeschrieben

wenn sie die bilder schickt sind sie kurze zeit später drinne

lars


----------



## Race4Hills (3. November 2005)

Hier sind die ersten Bilder, vermutlich auch nicht besser als Deine  LACH

Tomburger-Tour-vom-01-11-2005-mit-Handlampe-und-Kalinka

Viel Spass


----------



## Hammelhetzer (4. November 2005)

Race4Hills schrieb:
			
		

> Hier sind die ersten Bilder, vermutlich auch nicht besser als Deine  LACH
> 
> Tomburger-Tour-vom-01-11-2005-mit-Handlampe-und-Kalinka
> 
> Viel Spass


Vielleicht hätte man die Bilder doch nicht veröffentlichen sollen. Sie ergänzen jedenfalls die umfangreiche Berichtserstattung ganz hervorragend    .

Ob da 'ne neue Kamera wirklich geholfen hätte


----------



## Kalinka (4. November 2005)

Ich habe es geschafft!

Hier die Bilder der leichten TT-Siegestour. Das zweite Startfoto ist mir irgendwie abhanden gekommen und wird nachgereicht.

*FOTOS oder Photos   *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (4. November 2005)

VIELEN DANK, FÜR DIE BILDER....

MFG    Lars


----------



## R-Bike (5. November 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Soo, nachdem ja das Photoalbum begrenzt wurde und meines daher nun hoffnunglos überfüllt ist gibt es von mir nur einen Bericht ohne Bilder zur Tour von Gestern
> 
> 
> Also:
> ...




Bin zwar ein wenig spät dran, aber will mich hier auch noch mal für die Supertour bedanken.
 
(War ich froh, das ich mich trotz anfänglichem Regens aus dem Bett gequält habe   )

Ich war zwar zum ersten Mal dabei (und denke nicht zum letzten Mal), habe mich aber sofort sehr wohl gefühlt.
Wäre schön, wenn´s außer den Bildern von Jens doch noch ein paar Fotos von der "mittelschnellen" Gruppe geben würde.

Robert


----------



## Handlampe (6. November 2005)

....oder 2. Team Tomburg Touren Tag


So kam es, dass sich in Dattenfeld an der Sieg rein zufällig eine ganze Horde von Menschen traf, die auch alle rein zufällig bergtüchtige Fahrräder dabei hatten






Was tun? 

Nur so zusammen rum hängen und auf den Bus warten wäre ja albern gewesen. Aber es gab die rettende Idee. Warum nicht einfach Gruppen bilden und zusammen die Sieg hinunter radeln.

Da sich das TT ein wenig auskannte wurden einfach 4 Guides gestellt und der Rest folgte mehr oder wieder angewiedert.

Die vermeintlich Langsameren folgten Karin. 

Die Möchtegernschnellen folgten den Möchtegernschnellen Oli, Thomas und mir.

Anfangs blieb die schnellere Gruppe brav beisamen.






Es ging über den langen Trail- teils an der Sieg, teils direkt an der Bahnlinie entlang eben nach Herchen.
In Herchen folgte der erste Anstieg und die Trennung der Gruppe.
Dank meiner extremen unbeliebtheit hatte ich es ein wenig schwer Leute für meine etwas schnellere Gruppe zusammen zu bekommen. Aber nach Androhung von Schlägen war es mir doch noch möglich- 8 Biker zu "begeistern"- der Rest blieb bei Oli und Thomas.
Im Verlauf der Tour sollten sich die beiden Gruppen aber immer wieder "finden"

So z.B. hier nach der Rampe hoch nach Merten






Es war kaum zu bemerken, dass Feiertag war, zu menschenleer war die Strecke.
Einmal war es aber dann doch zu erkennen:






NEIN NEIN....nicht, wegen der rot-weiß gekleideten FC-Fans im Hintergrund, die gerade ihre Hoffnungen auf den Klassenerhalt zu Greabe tragen....nein, an Feiertagen fahren MTB'ler doch grundsätzlich auf dem Hinterrad.

Nach der zweiten Zusammenkunft auf der Drachenschanze






blieben wir dann bis zur großen Zusammenkunft an der Sieglinde beisammen.







Wieder eine sehr lustige Fahrt mit tollen Mitbikern   

Einige Bilder gibt es bei Jens in der Gallerie 

Vielen Dank an ihn für den zur Verfügung gestellten Webspace


----------



## R-Bike (6. November 2005)

Super das das mit den Bildern doch noch geklappt hat.
 

Jetzt geh´ich ´ne Runde cruisen.

Bis denne
Robert


----------



## Redking (6. November 2005)

Danke an Karin und Uwe für die schönen Bilder.  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## andy_b (6. November 2005)

Hallo Uwe,

bin zwar etwas spät dran, war aber Dienstag abend nach meiner 3.Tour in 4 Tagen ziemlich fertig und brauchte erstmal ein Sauerstoffzelt.
Kann mich jetzt wieder bewegen und tippe ein dickes Dankeschön.  
Komme bestimmt mal wieder vorbei.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.Panzer (6. November 2005)

Hallo Uwe wie wäre es denn wenn wir im Dezember eine Nußecken- Trail- Tour starten? I got the Nußecken and you got The Trail´s. Gruß Micha.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (10. November 2005)

Tach die Herren Tomburger.

Nachdem sich die Herrschaften ja auch auf anderen nicht gänzlich grenz-konditionellen Veranstaltungen herumtreiben, wollte ich mal höflich anfragen, ob vielleicht Interesse bestünde, dem Herrn Bergmarder aus dem Rennradforum mal wieder die Messlatte hoch zu legen ?  ?  Anspruchsvollen Tourvorschlag hätte der Herr Bergmarder wohl anzubieten, weitere Infos über mich.

Gruß
Herr Hammelsucher


----------



## Handlampe (10. November 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Tach die Herren Tomburger.
> 
> Nachdem sich die Herrschaften ja auch auf anderen nicht gänzlich grenz-konditionellen Veranstaltungen herumtreiben, wollte ich mal höflich anfragen, ob vielleicht Interesse bestünde, dem Herrn Bergmarder aus dem Rennradforum mal wieder die Messlatte hoch zu legen ?  ?  Anspruchsvollen Tourvorschlag hätte der Herr Bergmarder wohl anzubieten, weitere Infos über mich.
> 
> ...



Tach Didi

Leider klappt bei mir am WE nicht. Am Samstag muss ich arbeiten und am Sonntag ist MTB angesagt


----------



## Handlampe (12. November 2005)

Nachtfahrt durch den flachen Kottenbusch am Donnerstag

Anmeldung


----------



## Handlampe (12. November 2005)

Na, da ist das Team morgen ja fast vollzählig, bis auf meine Wenigkeit

Das heißt:

Satt Punkte

Von mir gibt es dann auch noch ein paar von der falschen Rheinseite.


----------



## Vertexto (13. November 2005)

Tach Tomburger ,
seit ihr jetzt auch unter die Warmduscher gegangen?  
Ich war auf jeden fall an der Tomburg und bin dann alleine los ,irgendwie bin ich auch bis Altenahr gekommen und zum Steinerberg.
Auf der rücktour habe ich mich etwas verfahren und so waren es dann auch nur  
38Km bei 2 Std 15 min fahrzeit und knapp 700 Hm
Gruß Gerd


----------



## blitzfitz (13. November 2005)

Vertexto schrieb:
			
		

> Tach Tomburger ,
> seit ihr jetzt auch unter die Warmduscher gegangen?



Tja, Gerd. Es wird halt jeder älter.   
Aber keine Sorge, ich glaube, jeder war heute trotzdem irgendwie unterwegs. Teilweise recht schlammig.   

Ciao,
      Ralf


----------



## p_pipowitsch (14. November 2005)

Vertexto schrieb:
			
		

> Tach Tomburger ,
> seit ihr jetzt auch unter die Warmduscher gegangen?
> Ich war auf jeden fall an der Tomburg und bin dann alleine los ,irgendwie bin ich auch bis Altenahr gekommen und zum Steinerberg.
> Auf der rücktour habe ich mich etwas verfahren und so waren es dann auch nur
> ...



Es soll sogar Teammitglieder gegeben haben, die über den Ausfall der Tour nicht informiert wurden, und um 10.45 Uhr auf dem Rad saßen und alles andere als warm geduscht haben.

Gruß
Sickowitsch


----------



## M.Panzer (14. November 2005)

p_pipowitsch schrieb:
			
		

> Es soll sogar Teammitglieder gegeben haben, die über den Ausfall der Tour nicht informiert wurden, und um 10.45 Uhr auf dem Rad saßen und alles andere als warm geduscht haben.
> 
> Gruß
> Sickowitsch



Muß das ein scheiß Team sein, wo entweder die Mitfahrer nicht informiert werden das die Tour abgesagt ist, noch eine Antwort auf die Frage mit der Nußeckentour bekommen. Was soll uns das wol sagen????


----------



## Enrgy (14. November 2005)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Muß das ein scheiß Team sein, wo entweder die Mitfahrer nicht informiert werden das die Tour abgesagt ist, noch eine Antwort auf die Frage mit der Nußeckentour bekommen. Was soll uns das wol sagen????


...man strebt nun höheren Dingen zu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (14. November 2005)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Muß das ein scheiß Team sein, wo entweder die Mitfahrer nicht informiert werden das die Tour abgesagt ist, noch eine Antwort auf die Frage mit der Nußeckentour bekommen. Was soll uns das wol sagen????



Micha....halt mal den Ball flach. 
Ich hatte z.B. mit der gestrigen Tour garnichts zu tun und Kollege p Punkt war nach den Angaben von meinem Bruda leider nicht Ereichowitsch.....und mit deiner Nußeckentour hatte ich leider vergessen.....ich hoffe du kannst mir verzeihen, hab halt zur Zeit auch ziemlichen Brasel auf der Arbeit....und damit verdiene ich nunmal meine Brötchen....und leider nicht mit Touren planen und ausschreiben.


----------



## Handlampe (14. November 2005)

Apropos Touren: 

Werd die Nachtfahrt am Donnerstag wieder aus dem Programm nehmen. Bin mit meiner geplanten und gefahrenen Streckenführung überhaupt nicht glücklich und aufgrund der schlechten Wettervorhersagen werd ich auch nicht mehr viel rumprobieren können.....


----------



## M.Panzer (15. November 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Micha....halt mal den Ball flach.
> Ich hatte z.B. mit der gestrigen Tour garnichts zu tun und Kollege p Punkt war nach den Angaben von meinem Bruda leider nicht Ereichowitsch.....und mit deiner Nußeckentour hatte ich leider vergessen.....ich hoffe du kannst mir verzeihen, hab halt zur Zeit auch ziemlichen Brasel auf der Arbeit....und damit verdiene ich nunmal meine Brötchen....und leider nicht mit Touren planen und ausschreiben.



Is ja ald jod, die Arbeit geht natürlich immer vor, ist doch klar. Es wäre doch halt ganz nett mal wieder mit den Kernmitgliedern zu fahren, weiß gar nicht ob ich sie noch einmal wieder erkenne. Lass uns doch einfach mal den 03.12 oder 04.12 im Auge behalten. Nix für ungut Gruß Micha.


----------



## Kalinka (15. November 2005)

ich hab am WE an Dich gedacht. Am Sonntag gabs die erste Schlammpackung für mein neues Bike.
Die Gebrüder Wisskirchen und Maria hatten jedenfalls Ihren Spaß und ich konnte an meiner Schlammphobie arbeiten...frau soll sich ihren Ängsten ja stellen  
Eigentlich sollte es im Winterpokal auch Schlammpunkte geben...z.B. proportional zur Schlammschicht auf der Technik  
LG
Karin


----------



## Hammelhetzer (15. November 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab am WE an Dich gedacht. Am Sonntag gabs die erste Schlammpackung für mein neues Bike.
> Die Gebrüder Wisskirchen und Maria hatten jedenfalls Ihren Spaß und ich konnte an meiner Schlammphobie arbeiten...frau soll sich ihren Ängsten ja stellen
> Eigentlich sollte es im Winterpokal auch Schlammpunkte geben...z.B. proportional zur Schlammschicht auf der Technik
> LG
> Karin


Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

wäre doch der geeignete Moment, das als Herzenswärmespender gedachte, mittlerweile aber idiotische   "Es ist Frühling" aus deinem Profil zu entfernen. Sonst lädt der Herr Hammelhetzer zu 'ner richtig gemütlichen Frühlingstour   durch die Börde ein  .

Gruß
Team Hammelburg


----------



## Cheetah (15. November 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
> 
> wäre doch der geeignete Moment, das als Herzenswärmespender gedachte, mittlerweile aber idiotische   "Es ist Frühling" aus deinem Profil zu entfernen. Sonst lädt der Herr Hammelhetzer zu 'ner richtig gemütlichen Frühlingstour   durch die Börde ein  .
> 
> ...



Stimmt, 'Mitglied' ist *voll* kreativ dagegen.


----------



## Delgado (15. November 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, 'Mitglied' ist *voll* kreativ dagegen.



Wie wär's mit "Te(rr)oretiker*" ?  

























Liebe Schüler, es muss natürlich Theoretiker heißen


----------



## p_pipowitsch (15. November 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> und Kollege p Punkt war nach den Angaben von meinem Bruda leider nicht Ereichowitsch......



Über das Thema Erreichbarkeit müssen wir uns in unserem Zeitalter bestimmt nicht unterhalten, außer man wohnt auf der Fahneshütte.


----------



## Cheetah (15. November 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wär's mit "Te(rr)oretiker*" ?


Da ich mich bei einer seiner Touren abgemeldet habe  , steht mir dass nicht zu, klingt aber trotzdem gut. Praktisch würde ich den Herrn Hämefetzer gern mal kennen lernen .  z.B.*hier*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (15. November 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich mich bei einer seiner Touren abgemeldet habe  , steht mir dass nicht zu, klingt aber trotzdem gut. Praktisch würde ich den Herrn Hämefetzer gern mal kennen lernen .  z.B.*hier*



Reicht auch eine Rohloff-Kette als Eintrittskarte   

Speedhub habe ich nämlich keine ... und werd' auch keine kriegen


----------



## Hammelhetzer (15. November 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich mich bei einer seiner Touren abgemeldet habe  , steht mir dass nicht zu, klingt aber trotzdem gut. Praktisch würde ich den Herrn Hämefetzer gern mal kennen lernen .  z.B.*hier*


Habe gerade ein Motivationsloch, was springende Bäume und beinstellende Wurzeln anbelangt, insbesondere in Verbindung mit Matsch und Modder. Ziehe derzeit stumpfsinniges Gegen-den-Wind-Fahren auf Wirstschaftswegen und Nebenstrecke vor. Am Wochenende geht's wieder in die verwunschenen Winkel der Vor-Eifel.   Wenn jemand mit möchte  

Die Einladung für den Ho-Tschi-Minh nehme ich an, sobald ich wieder Kettenöl für staubige Bedingungen verwende, um dann auch endlich mal lustvoll einen in der Sieglinde zu zischen.

Mein Profil   wurde nach einem intellektuellem Kraftakt    geändert.

Gruß
Hammelinsverderbenlocker


----------



## Cheetah (15. November 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Reicht auch eine Rohloff-Kette als Eintrittskarte
> 
> Speedhub habe ich nämlich keine ... und werd' auch keine kriegen



Spontaneität oder geheucheltes Interesse an den wahrscheinlich dicksten Singlespeednaben der Welt reichen auch.


----------



## Delgado (15. November 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Profil   wurde nach einem intellektuellem Kraftakt    geändert.
> 
> Gruß
> Hammelinsverderbenlocker



..... wobei kleine Schafe (Böcke) erst zu Hammeln werden, wenn man ihnen mit ner Zange die Hoden abknipst. Schmecken dann auch besser; Die Hammels, nicht die Hoden ....


Gruß Hodenknipser


----------



## Hammelhetzer (15. November 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ..... wobei kleine Schafe (Böcke) erst zu Hammeln werden, wenn man ihnen mit ner Zange die Hoden abknipst. Schmecken dann auch besser; Die Hammels, nicht die Hoden ....
> 
> 
> Gruß Hodenknipser


Juchhu will seinen Hund fressen??? Du steckst mit ihm unter einer Decke????

Ich bin entsetzt und gehe dann jetzt doch lieber auf Nightride, ts, ts, ts...


----------



## Cheetah (15. November 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gerade ein Motivationsloch, was springende Bäume und beinstellende Wurzeln anbelangt, insbesondere in Verbindung mit Matsch und Modder. Ziehe derzeit stumpfsinniges Gegen-den-Wind-Fahren auf Wirstschaftswegen und Nebenstrecke vor. Am Wochenende geht's wieder in die verwunschenen Winkel der Vor-Eifel.   Wenn jemand mit möchte
> 
> Die Einladung für den Ho-Tschi-Minh nehme ich an, sobald ich wieder Kettenöl für staubige Bedingungen verwende, um dann auch endlich mal lustvoll einen in der Sieglinde zu zischen.
> 
> ...


Entgegen meiner üblichen Vorlieben, versuche ich den MM(Matsch  und Modder  ) Anteil gering zu halten. Nun gut, bis zum Frühling und damit schließt sich der Kreis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (15. November 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> . Sonst lädt der Herr Hammelhetzer zu 'ner richtig gemütlichen Frühlingstour   durch die Börde ein  .
> 
> Gruß
> Team Hammelburg



Apropos

Wann lädt denn der Kollege Hammelguider mal zu einem netten Nightride um die Braunkohleseen in der Ville ein?

Ich glaube, da gibt es ein paar Interessenten vom TT ....und ich glaube auch vom MTM.


----------



## grüner Frosch (15. November 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos
> 
> Wann lädt denn der Kollege Hammelguider mal zu einem netten Nightride um die Braunkohleseen in der Ville ein?
> 
> Ich glaube, da gibt es ein paar Interessenten vom TT ....und ich glaube auch vom MTM.



Ja, hieeeer, wooo, wann, bin dabei


----------



## Eifelwolf (15. November 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, da gibt es ein paar Interessenten vom TT ....*und ich glaube auch vom MTM*.



...wäre durchaus möglich, lebt das MTM doch u. a. nach der (frei erweiterten) biblischen Devise: "Nur wer nimmt *und * gibt, hat Meckerberechtigung!"


----------



## Hammelhetzer (15. November 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos
> 
> Wann lädt denn der Kollege Hammelguider mal zu einem netten Nightride um die Braunkohleseen in der Ville ein?
> 
> Ich glaube, da gibt es ein paar Interessenten vom TT ....und ich glaube auch vom MTM.


Herr Stresslampe.

habe letzten Samstag mittag noch in einer Hauruck-Aktion neue Reifen gekauft, weil's mir im Köpfchen gezuckt hatte und nur noch "Steinerberg, Steinerberg..." gabbern konnte. Gottseidank ging der Anfall vorüber und habe mich klammheimlich wieder aus dem dann in's Wasser oder sonstwo hingefallenen Event deines Brüderchens ausgetragen  und mich in's Niemandsland verzogen.

Die Reifen stehen nach wie vor im Kämmerchen und beim nötigen Sachzwang sollte es mir auch gelingen, diese genauso wie einige andere Antriebskomponenten fachgerecht auszutauschen.

Mach 'nen Vorschlag bezüglich Termin (entweder Nightride oder Höllenride am WE) und ich fühle mich dienstverpflichtet (wie's im Amtsdeutsch heißt).

Mfg,
Mit freundlichen Grüßen

HammelamHakenHaber

P.S: schönes Nightridewetter heute, wenigstens hat der Mond nicht geblendet


----------



## Derk (15. November 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Herr Stresslampe.
> 
> 
> Mach 'nen Vorschlag bezüglich ...Höllenride am WE) und ich fühle mich dienstverpflichtet (wie's im Amtsdeutsch heißt).
> ...



Für eine parallel dazu stattfindende, gemässigte, freundinnen-/ehefrauengeeignete Ville-Seen-Rad - Rundfahrt     würde ich mich dann als Guide anbieten.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (15. November 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Für eine parallel dazu stattfindende, gemässigte, freundinnen-/ehefrauengeeignete Ville-Seen-Rad - Rundfahrt     würde ich mich dann als Guide anbieten.


Vergiss es,

du fährst im Hauptfeld.  Das arrangieren wir anders.

Heidschnuckenhinterherfahrer.


----------



## Scottti (15. November 2005)

Donnerstag 17.11.05, 18:00 Uhr Parkplatz Tomburg:
TT-Akku-Ausscheidungsfahren.   

Die Tour wird voraussichtlich grobe Richtung Steinbachtalsperre gehen.
Sollte die Schneefallgrenze auf 500m sinken, wird auf jeden Fall der Michelsberg in lockerem Tempo angefahren. 

Anmeldung: Da oben ^


----------



## Juppidoo (16. November 2005)

@handlampe, bruda......

wir planen mal wieder ein Weihnachtsessen.    Natürlich ist euer Team wie immer herzlich eingeladen. Verfolgt einfach mal unseren Fred, was sich da so tut.

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## Kalinka (16. November 2005)

Juppidoo schrieb:
			
		

> @handlampe, bruda......
> 
> wir planen mal wieder ein Weihnachtsessen.    Natürlich ist euer Team wie immer herzlich eingeladen. Verfolgt einfach mal unseren Fred, was sich da so tut.
> 
> ...






...wir beobachten....


----------



## Scottti (18. November 2005)

Auswertung des Akku-Ausscheidungsfahren:

Hiermit bestätige ich unter Bezeugung durch Christoph die Krampe, dass die Sigma Herstellerangaben mit 3 Std. Leuchtdauer im 5W-Betrieb der Wahrheit entsprechen.

Details:

Abblendlichtniveau: 2:45 h   
Standlichtniveau: 0:15 h    
Teelichtniveau: 0:15 h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krampe (18. November 2005)

Freut mich das Du es noch geschafft hast    aber es war ja auch nicht richtig dunkel .. Richtig fahrbar ist das ca. 2 std. finde ich wenn man die strecke nicht so gut kennt.
Dank der von Dir organisierten Hubschrauberunterstützung ging es am Anfang ja auch besser..  (bis auf den Lärm dabei)

Dann halt...


----------



## Handlampe (20. November 2005)

Bevor unser Fred wieder in der Versenkung verschwindet wollte ich doch mal kundtun das mir die heutige Runde mit dem Kernteam in unserem Herrrschaftsgebiet viel Freude bereitet hat. Nachdem ich ja gestern mit meinem Bruda im schlammigen Kottenforst unterwegs war, waren doch die Wege Rund um die Tomburg bzw. zur Steinbach erstaunlich gut befahrbar- teilweise sogar trocken !!!


----------



## Pepin (20. November 2005)

die tomburg muß ich auch mal kennenlernen


----------



## Handlampe (20. November 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> die tomburg muß ich auch mal kennenlernen




....jep. lohnt sich....ganz schön sympatisch, diese Tomburg


----------



## p_pipowitsch (21. November 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ....jep. lohnt sich....ganz schön sympatisch, diese Tomburg



Noch sympathischer sind die Typen mit den Rädern dort im Wald. 
Was mir noch einfiel, der Frau mit dem Hund müssen wir verzeihen, da waren wir einfach zu nah an Euskirchen.

Gruß
Diskutierowitsch


----------



## Hammelhetzer (21. November 2005)

Mahlzeit!

Für alle Heimatkundeinteressierten biete ich am kommenden Samstag eine weitgehend unkommentierte Führung durch den ehemaligen Braunkohlentagebau zwischen Kierdorf, Hürth, Brühl und Weilerswist.

Details siehe LMB.

Gruß
Herr Hammelhetzer


----------



## Handlampe (21. November 2005)

Das nächste TT-Projekt liegt an


Guckst du hier


----------



## Handlampe (26. November 2005)

Geht denn jetzt morgen was von der Tomburg? 

Hätte halt noch die Tour in Ahrweiler im Köcher inc. Bikeanfahrt.

P.S. 

Ich wäre morgen ohne Frau unterwegs...


----------



## Scottti (28. November 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Geht denn jetzt morgen was von der Tomburg?
> Hätte halt noch die Tour in Ahrweiler im Köcher inc. Bikeanfahrt.
> P.S.
> Ich wäre morgen ohne Frau unterwegs...



Ja, ging, jedoch leider ohne Dich da Du ja telespielend verhindert warst.

Hier die Fotos: 
Deck Tönnes:        Kirche am Michelsberg:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (30. November 2005)

War heute mit meinem Brüderchen auf kleiner Erkundungsfahrt im Ahrtal. Besonderheit war, dass wir uns ohne Mithilfe besonderer motorisierter Hilfsmittel ab Alfter auf den Weg machten um satt WP- Punkte abzusahnen.


Obwohl die Orientierung wegen teils höchst verwirrender Wegemarkierungen ein wenig erschwert war:







fanden wir dann doch das sonnendurchflutete Ahrtal:



 

 

Hoch nach Ramersbach hatte ich dann auch das erste weiße Erlebnis in diesem Winter.

Die weiteren Trails im Ahrweiler Wald waren dann allerdings wieder Schneefrei- dafür gab es aber dann eine geschlossene Laubdecke von 5-10cm






Einen kleinen Dämpfer gab es allerdings dann doch noch bei der Tour.
Ein Trimm-Dich-Pfad den ich bis jetzt immer nur Bergan gefahren bin und welcher als feiner Wurzelpfad auch bergab sicherlich viel Spass gemacht hätte, wollte ich in die Tour am Sonntag mit einbauen......was soll ich sagen....er wird nie wieder kommen   
Auf 3m aufgefräst- mit feiner Erde bedeckt- und mit einer 50T Walze mind. 2 Tage verdichtet- 

Ergebnis: Waldautobahn inc. mehrerer Anschlussstellen und Parkplätze

Am Ende waren es dann 102 km und 1500hm und ich war ziemlich platt


----------



## Handlampe (30. November 2005)

Ups....da hab ich für meinen Bruder einen Bericht geschrieben....naja....wer ihn kennt weiß, dass er nicht von ihm kommen kann


----------



## JürgenK (30. November 2005)

Daywalker74 schrieb:
			
		

> War heute mit meinem Brüderchen auf kleiner Erkundungsfahrt im Ahrtal. Besonderheit war, dass wir uns ohne Mithilfe besonderer motorisierter Hilfsmittel ab Alfter auf den Weg machten um satt WP- Punkte abzusahnen.
> 
> 
> Obwohl die Orientierung wegen teils höchst verwirrender Wegemarkierungen ein wenig erschwert war:
> ...



 Die Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden. 
Die gewünschte Seite ist zurzeit nicht verfügbar. Möglicherweise sind technische Schwierigkeiten aufgetreten oder Sie sollten die Browsereinstellungen überprüfen.   

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Keine Bilder???

Viele Grüsse

Jürgen


----------



## hama687 (30. November 2005)

ich hab bilder


----------



## Redking (1. Dezember 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Am Ende waren es dann 102 km und 1500hm und ich war ziemlich platt



Hallo Uwe, darauf freu ich mich dann am Sonntag wenn ich auch mit dem Rad anreise!  


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## grüner Frosch (1. Dezember 2005)

> Obwohl die Orientierung wegen teils höchst verwirrender Wegemarkierungen ein wenig erschwert war:



Das sind doch Eure Markierungen: bei den ersten zwei Runden ist einer ausgefallen, bei den zweiten zwei Runden sind drei ausgefallen - was ja für Euch noch immer zu wenig ist- also wurde nochmal richtig Gas gegeben und siehe da, bei den dritten zwei Runden sind sieben ausgefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (1. Dezember 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Das nächste TT-Projekt liegt an
> 
> 
> Guckst du hier



Wird bei der Tour Licht benötigt?

Udo


----------



## on any sunday (1. Dezember 2005)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Wird bei der Tour Licht benötigt?
> 
> Udo



Ja, aber eine Handlampe reicht.


----------



## Handlampe (1. Dezember 2005)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Wird bei der Tour Licht benötigt?
> 
> Udo




Hmm...ich werde als Beleuchtung wohl nicht ausreichen- bring mal lieber Eigene mit.

Obwohl....bei schönem Wetter ist es ja noch fast bis 17 Uhr hell- verdammt, ich glaub ich hab die Tour zu früh angesetzt....müssen wir halt besonders langsam fahren, damit wir zumindest den letzten Pfad als Darktrail hinbekommen.


----------



## Redking (3. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Uwe und die anderen Mitfahrer der Tour am Sonntag!

Wer reist aus der Richtung Bonn mit dem Rad an?
Bitte bei mir melden!

Ich will mit dem Rad nach Ahrweiler und alleine werde ich den Rhein rauf und dann die Ahr rauf. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Handlampe (4. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Uwe und die anderen Mitfahrer der Tour am Sonntag!
> 
> Wer reist aus der Richtung Bonn mit dem Rad an?
> Bitte bei mir melden!
> ...



Hi Klaus

Mein Bruder und ich werden wohl mit der Bahn anreisen....


----------



## Redking (4. Dezember 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Klaus
> 
> Mein Bruder und ich werden wohl mit der Bahn anreisen....



Hallo Uwe, und auch mit der Bahn zurück!   

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## mikkael (4. Dezember 2005)

Tja, TTjungs.. Mit mir habt ihr aber nicht gerechnet! 

War das eine ereignisreiche Runde heute Abend! Ein Rückblick..


Schon am Anfang team- bzw. familieninterne Führungskrise (in der Öffenlichkeit ausgetragen) 
Schon wieder Verluste, aber 7 aus 10 angekommen, Quote verbessert sich allmehrlich! 
Uwe musste Bremspanne vortäuschen (habe ich mit dem Training übertrieben?) 
Aussichtshügel entpuppte sich als ne Lachnummer! 
Hierfür galt die Geld-Zurück-Garantie nicht, leider haben wir die Kleingedruckte bzw. Tomburger AGBs nicht gelesen! 
Klaus @redking fuhr schon wieder ohne Licht! 
Ahrweiler hat eine wunderschöne Altstadt und einen geilen Weihnachtsmarkt! 
Ein Dreierwurf aus 30 m Höhe (Bananenschale in die Mülltonne vom Aussichtsturm) 
Treppenliebhaber wie ich wurden nicht enttäuscht!  
Kaffeefahrten im Wald: rein in den Trail, schnell zurück auf die Strasse! (5 mal hintereinander) 
Das abendliche Menü: Glühwein, Kakao, Omas Kartoffelsuppe, Wurst & Pommes und nochmal Glühwein!
Uwe gab eine Glühweinrunde aus! 
Ich musste nicht den "Krankenwagenfahrer" spielen! 

Die 95 km von Erkrath nach Ahrweiler hat sich voll gelohnt, ich kann nur sagen "Hasta la Vista!". Bin gespannt auf den Bericht!

VG Mikkael


----------



## Redking (4. Dezember 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, TTjungs.. Mit mir habt ihr aber nicht gerechnet!
> 
> War das eine ereignisreiche Runde heute Abend! Ein Rückblick..
> 
> ...



Ich kann mich nur Mikkael anschließen und mich nochmals *bedanken*!

Obwohl Mikkael nicht ganz recht hatte, mein Licht war oft an, aber durch seine hervorragenden Beleuchtung sah man mein kleines Licht nicht!  

Auch noch einen Dank an Jörg der mich mit nach Hause nahm!  

Gruß 
Klaus


----------



## Handlampe (4. Dezember 2005)

Auch mir war  es wieder eine Freude viele bekannte und auch neue Gesichter kreuz und quer über die Hügel rund um Ahrweiler zu führen.

Obwohl auch einige Angemeldete nicht gekommen sind (Oli hat übrigens am falschen Bahnhof gestanden  ) sind wir mit 9 Bikern ab Ahrweiler bei noch erträglichen Bedingungen gestartet.

Leid tut es mir um Kollege *bestson*. 
Du warst ja so schnell weg, dass ich garnicht reagieren konnte.....dann hättest du wenigstens noch 1 Schleife mitfahren können und wärst nicht umsonst angereist.


----------



## bestson (5. Dezember 2005)

[Leid tut es mir um Kollege *bestson*. 
Du warst ja so schnell weg, dass ich garnicht reagieren konnte.....dann hättest du wenigstens noch 1 Schleife mitfahren können und wärst nicht umsonst angereist.[/QUOTE]

ähem, hüstel
hallo jungens!
weiß auch nicht mehr, was gestern mit mir los war...hatte vor einer woche die (vogel?)grippe,und bin seitdem nicht mehr gefahren.
hört sich klar nach ausrede fürs schwächeln an, doch mein kreislauf  war wirklich nicht mehr so rund.die abfahrt nach ahrweiler hat aber trotzdem spaß bereitet!
werds die nächsten tage mal ein weniog ruiger angehen lassen, und mich dann mal wieder sehen lassen.
bed dehmnäx
bestson


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (5. Dezember 2005)

Danke...
...für die schöne Tour mit langen Anstiegen   (wir haben zwar auch steile aber leider nicht so lang  ). Hat Spaß gemacht  . Ich drohe jetzt schon mal mit meiner Anwesenheit auch bei diversen zukünftigen Touren...ich muss ja bei euch WPs abzocken  .
@ pepin, cheeta und redking...
Wie sieht es aus mit Fahrgemeinschaften zu Touren der TT-Jungs?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Redking (5. Dezember 2005)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> @ pepin, cheeta und redking...
> Wie sieht es aus mit Fahrgemeinschaften zu Touren der TT-Jungs?
> 
> Gruß Jörg


Hallo Jörg,
bin bei Anreise mit dem Bike über jeden Mitfahrer erfreut!  

Auch wenn ich dann die Punkte teilen muss!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Pepin (5. Dezember 2005)

@schnegge
wenn ich mal wieder zeit habe bin ich dafür zu haben


----------



## Manni (7. Dezember 2005)

Kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen   
Ein paar Impressionen vom Ahrtalglühen hab ich auch mal angehängt.

Treffpunkt Bahnhof Ahrweiler, tatsächlich haben sich neun verwegene Biker eingefunden um das Ahrtal zu glühen, bzw. zu brennen wenn man nach den Leuchtmitteln einiger Teilnehmer geht   
Kreuz und quer, rauf und runter, da verlor selbst der Guide die Orientierung. Macht aber nix   Solange die Trails stimmen sind solche Kleinigkeiten zu verschmerzen   
Über steilste Rampen, vorbei an Aussichtstürmen runter über rutschige Serpentinen.    Nur die Aussicht litt bei dem Regenwetter.
Zurück in der Altstadt von Ahrweiler wurde der Weihnachtsmarkt geplündert. Die Tour war anstrengender als gedacht. So mußten die Teilnehmer schnellstens die Energiespeicher für den Heimweg auffüllen. Das war für die fliegenden Händler wohl das Geschäft ihres Lebens   








Bis zum nächsten Mal,
Gruß Manni


----------



## Hammelhetzer (10. Dezember 2005)

Eintrag bitte ignorieren: mir isses zu kalt geworden


----------



## Daywalker74 (11. Dezember 2005)

Nabend!

Auch so ein Tag geht mal zuende!
Heute war ja eine Runde von der Tomburg ausgeschrieben! Mit "reger" beteiligung! 1 Mitfahrer! Mit sovielen habe ich ganicht gerechnet  !

Kleiner Tourbericht!
Es ging von der Tomburg auf bekannten Wegen nach Todenfeld,Naturfreunehaus,Krälingen usw.! Bis dahin noch nichts spektogales passiert!
Aber bei der Abfahrt vom Krausberg,bei km37, wurde es "lustig"! Auf dem sehr schmalen Singletrail,wo ich mal wieder viiiiiiieeeeeeellll zu schnell auf eine Kurve zusteuerte! Natürlich ging es satt geradeaus richtung Baum! Warum stehen davon auch soviele im Wald rum  ! Fahre blieb unverletzt! Aber das Rad bedankte sich auf seine Art! Mit einer satten acht im Vorderrad! Oder mit einem mega ei  !Nach einigen versuchen das Rad wieder zu richten, was natürlich nicht gelang, wurde zu groberen methoden gegriffen! Rad raus und drauf rumgesprungen, bis das Rad ohne schleifen wieder "rund" lief!

Von da an war ein neues Rad geborenas Mavic EGG 223 Disk! Mit passemden Schwalbe Egg 2.1!  
Mit klasse kurvenverhalten,super haftung! Noch eine supereigenschaft dieses Rades! Es fährt ganz von alleine um Pfützen!Braucht man nicht mal zu lenken!!!!
Muss das mal zur Bike schicken! Die sollen das mal testen  

Nach restlichen "eirigen" 27km wurde dann doch noch die Tomburg erreicht!

Tour: 65km, 1330 hm

Machts gut!!


----------



## Enrgy (11. Dezember 2005)

Vergiß es, Eggwalker! Darauf habe ich seit 26.5. diesen Jahres ein Patent...  

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/129667/cat/7295

Logisch auch, daß du nix abgekriegt hast. Du bist ja auch so dünn, du fliegst locker zwischen Baum und Rinde durch, ohne eines von beiden zu berühren


----------



## Andreas-MTB (11. Dezember 2005)

öhm... Spenden-Fred für Thomas?


----------



## Daywalker74 (12. Dezember 2005)

Stimmt!!! Wie konnte ich das vergessen!!! So gut habe ich das nicht hinbekommen  ! Aber hatte ja auch kenen fahrenden "Gegner"  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (16. Dezember 2005)

Melde mich aus dem Urlaub zurück



*SCHÖN WAR'S*


----------



## grüner Frosch (16. Dezember 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Melde mich aus dem Urlaub zurück
> 
> 
> 
> *SCHÖN WAR'S*




NEIDDDDDD      

Wo ist das?


----------



## Eifelwolf (16. Dezember 2005)

Ich tippe auf "Zehnerkar"   . Übrigens gemein, dass die (Ski-)Tour nicht ins LMB eingestellt wurde..... welcome back, Uwe!


----------



## Manni (16. Dezember 2005)

und hier gibts nur Regen, Regen und nochmals Regen   
Geiles Bild


----------



## Kalinka (16. Dezember 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Ich tippe auf "Zehnerkar"


 Rüüüchtüüüch! Zehnerkar morgens um 08:30 Uhr.
Fast alleine auf der Piste, wegen der frühen Stunde und der auf dem Foto überhaupt nicht zu erahnenden Sicht von max. 5 m.



			
				Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens gemein, dass die (Ski-)Tour nicht ins LMB eingestellt wurde..... welcome back, Uwe!


Hey, die 4 Tage meinen Süßen ganz für mich alleine....das gönnst Du mir doch, oder?


----------



## Eifelwolf (16. Dezember 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Rüüüchtüüüch! Hey, die 4 Tage meinen Süßen ganz für mich alleine....*das gönnst Du mir doch, oder*?




Natürlich, dies und noch viel mehr. Außerdem bin ich für die Sparte "Süßer" bei (allen) Angehörigen des TT nicht wirklich zuständig....   . Wenn die Betreuung im TT aber durchweg so intensiv ist, wechsele ich sofort das Team....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (16. Dezember 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich, dies und noch viel mehr. Außerdem bin ich für die Sparte "Süßer" bei (allen) Angehörigen des TT nicht wirklich zuständig....   . Wenn die Betreuung im TT aber durchweg so intensiv ist, wechsele ich sofort das Team....




Obwohl, die Rolle als unser "Süßer" beim MTM-Team würde Dir auch gut stehen


----------



## Kalinka (16. Dezember 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich, dies und noch viel mehr.


Eine Dame genießt und schweigt    



			
				Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem bin ich für die Sparte "Süßer" bei (allen) Angehörigen des TT nicht wirklich zuständig....   .


Na, das ist ja eine Sache des Standpunktes   Intensive Einzelbetreuung gibt es im TT doch immer... für die Bauchmuskeln


----------



## on any sunday (16. Dezember 2005)

Ist das auf dem Bild die Carrerabahn Anfängerpiste, in die Spurrillen einklinken und erst im Tal wieder rauskommen.


----------



## Enrgy (16. Dezember 2005)

Wie langweilig. Eine 50m breite und zugeschneite Forstautobahn. Gibts da keine Singletrails? Frei nach dem Gardasee-Sperrungs-Motto: nur so breit, wie quergestelle Skier...


----------



## p_pipowitsch (17. Dezember 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Wie langweilig. Eine 50m breite und zugeschneite Forstautobahn. Gibts da keine Singletrails? Frei nach dem Gardasee-Sperrungs-Motto: nur so breit, wie quergestelle Skier...



Jetzt hackt doch nicht alle so auf Uwe rum. Er fährt halt noch nicht so lange Ski wie Rad. Ihr habt bestimmt auch mal mit Stützrädern auf einem großen freien Gelände angefangen.
Gruß
Skifahrowitsch


----------



## Handlampe (17. Dezember 2005)

p_pipowitsch schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt hackt doch nicht alle so auf Uwe rum. Er fährt halt noch nicht so lange Ski wie Rad. Ihr habt bestimmt auch mal mit Stützrädern auf einem großen freien Gelände angefangen.
> Gruß
> Skifahrowitsch




Arschmadowitsch


----------



## Eifelwolf (17. Dezember 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ...Gibts da keine Singletrails? ...



Doch: Nennt sich "Gamsleiten 2". Absolventen können nach evtl. mehrfachem Überschlag ein passendes T-Shirt erwerben. Aber wenn ein Bild vom G 2 eingestellt worden wäre, wäre der Neid (zumindest meiner) nahezu unerträglich....


----------



## Kalinka (19. Dezember 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Doch: Nennt sich "Gamsleiten 2". Absolventen können nach evtl. mehrfachem Überschlag ein passendes T-Shirt erwerben. Aber wenn ein Bild vom G 2 eingestellt worden wäre, wäre der Neid (zumindest meiner) nahezu unerträglich....


na, und ich dachte Du hättest Deine Obertauern-Kenntnisse aus Uwes Bildbeschriftung bezogen...aber die sind ja echt!
Das Video unserer gemeinsamen Gamsleiten II-Abfahrt haben wir noch zurückgehalten, wir sind ja bescheiden!


----------



## Eifelwolf (19. Dezember 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> na, und ich dachte Du hättest Deine Obertauern-Kenntnisse aus Uwes Bildbeschriftung bezogen...



*räusper* hmpf, Deine weibliche Intuition täuscht Dich nicht.... deshalb auch der "  "....




			
				Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber die sind ja echt!
> Das Video unserer gemeinsamen Gamsleiten II-Abfahrt haben wir noch zurückgehalten, wir sind ja bescheiden!



Sind sie auch trotzdem. Altersgemäß habe ich das letzte Mal dort in einem ehemaligen (?) Hospiz (total urig) genächtigt. In den frühen Neunzigern habe ich dort auch einmal ein regelrechtes Schnee-Inferno erlebt. Leider liegt Obertauern nicht gerade um die Ecke   .


----------



## Coolhead (24. Dezember 2005)

Ich wünsche allen ehemaligen Mitfahrern und innen, eine frohe Weihnacht.
Wir haben auf jeden Fall weiße Weihnachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (26. Dezember 2005)

....ich muss fahren.....

Am Donnerstag werd ich mal ein wenig in HH-Gebiet wildern...leider nur zu dunkler Stunde, da ich arbeiten muss.
Wer Lust hat mitzuwildern kann sich hier eintragen


----------



## Hammelhetzer (26. Dezember 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ....ich muss fahren.....
> 
> Am Donnerstag werd ich mal ein wenig in HH-Gebiet wildern...leider nur zu dunkler Stunde, da ich arbeiten muss.
> Wer Lust hat mitzuwildern kann sich hier eintragen


Beitrag gemeldet, hier wird nicht gewildert  !!  Der Herr Hammelhetzer wird das ganze deshalb (zeitweise) begleiten  . Mit "Parkplatz am Berggeistsee" meinst du den Parkplatz am Birkhof, direkt an der Strasse Brühl-Weilerswist?

Ciao
Dieter


----------



## Handlampe (27. Dezember 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Der Herr Hammelhetzer wird das ganze deshalb (zeitweise) begleiten  .



Na, das passt mir doch gut in den Kram.....wenn ich mal wieder an Orientierungsverlust leide, hab ich zumindest ein Helferlein.



			
				Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Mit "Parkplatz am Berggeistsee" meinst du den Parkplatz am Birkhof, direkt an der Strasse Brühl-Weilerswist?



Nein, mein ich nicht. Ich mein den Parkplatz direkt am See. Die Strasse führt nachher zum Franziskanerkloster bzw. nach Walberberg hinunter.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (27. Dezember 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Die Strasse führt nachher zum Franziskanerkloster bzw. nach Walberberg hinunter.


Du denkst zuviel an's Bier - das ist ein Dominikaner-Kloster (sagt mein Kartenwerk).

Trotzdem, das Franziskaner ist schon lecker [hier sollte jetzt der Bier-Smileye sein - geht aber nicht]

Ihr reist mit dem Rad an? Werden uns schon finden. Ich komme durch die Ville vom Birkhof her.

Ciao
Hammelsäufer


----------



## Handlampe (28. Dezember 2005)

Hi Dieter

Ich rechne jetzt fest mit dir als Co-Guide. Wollte die Tour heute eigentlich schonmal mit meinem Brüderchen gefahren sein, hat aber auf Grund diverserer Materialschwächen nicht hingehauen....im Hellen krieg ich die Tour ja zusammen....aber wenn's finster ist  
Manoman, zwei MTB's reichen anscheinend bei diesen Wetterverhältnissen nicht aus.....alles geht zu Bruch, schmurgelt, verschleisst.....ich könnte :kotz: 

Naja, gibt es halt ne schöne Explorertour.....viel mehr als wir 3 werden es eh nicht werden. Ich weiß nicht was mit den Leuten los ist.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (28. Dezember 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Dieter
> 
> Ich rechne jetzt fest mit dir als Co-Guide. Wollte die Tour heute eigentlich schonmal mit meinem Brüderchen gefahren sein, hat aber auf Grund diverserer Materialschwächen nicht hingehauen....im Hellen krieg ich die Tour ja zusammen....aber wenn's finster ist
> Manoman, zwei MTB's reichen anscheinend bei diesen Wetterverhältnissen nicht aus.....alles geht zu Bruch, schmurgelt, verschleisst.....ich könnte :kotz:
> ...


Ich gehe jetzt gleich in's Bettchen, um fitt zu sein - gebe morgen früh noch 'nen kleinen Zustandsbericht, heute morgen war's einfach nur herrlich. Die zwei "Plumpser" haben einfach dazu gehört - bei Schnee werde ich nicht nur von Ponys, sondern auch von durchgeknallten Border Collies zur Schnecke gemacht. Der hat andererseits Tomburg-Qualitäten - rast wie ein Wahnsinniger unhaltbar die Trails entlang, aber am Ende wartet er lieb auf seinen Herrn [wieso funktionieren die ganzen Smilies nicht mehr??]

Ciao
Dieter


----------



## Derk (29. Dezember 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ..viel mehr als wir 3 werden es eh nicht werden. Ich weiß nicht was mit den Leuten los ist.



Versuch einer Antwort :

                                  Handlampe
                  +              Hammelhetzer
                  +              Schwierigkeit : mittel
                  +              Geschwindigkeit :  mittel
                                  -----------------------
Überlebenschance für
"normalos"                    kaum gegeben


----------



## Delgado (29. Dezember 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Versuch einer Antwort :
> 
> Handlampe
> +              *Hammelhetzer*
> ...




.... zumal sich der Hammelschänder neuerdings unlauterer Trainingsmethoden bedient (brrrrrrrr)


----------



## Hammelhetzer (29. Dezember 2005)

Kleiner Zustandsbericht Ville, 

Donnerstag morgen.

Geschlossene Schneedecke, Schneehöhe fast tauglich für Langlaufskier. Temperatur -3.5°, leichtes Schneenieseln; mäßiger, kalter Wind aus Nord. An den Seen bilden sich jetzt erste dünne Eisränder. Kurzum: ein Wintermärchen. Man darf auf sehr gute Sichtverhältnisse hoffen.

Gruß
Schneehammel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (29. Dezember 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Versuch einer Antwort :
> 
> Handlampe
> +              Hammelhetzer
> ...


Solange Dieter ständig Schneeproben sammelt, wird das Tempo wohl nicht zu hoch sein... 

@Hammelcacher
leere mal selbigen, dann klaptts auch wieder mit den Hammelsmilies... 

Werde mich morgen mittag nochmal im 7GB austoben, bevor der ganze Dreck wieder taut 

Guten Rutsch (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes!)
wünscht enrgy


----------



## Hammelhetzer (29. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> .... zumal sich der Hammelschänder neuerdings unlauterer Trainingsmethoden bedient (brrrrrrrr)


Tja,

wenn's nicht doch immer soweit zu fahren wäre, könnte ich meine sodomistischen Neigungen sogar auf rosa Plüschtiger ausdehnen .

Glaube nicht, dass Uwe ein Rennen veranstalten will - aber auch kein Pilzesuchen. Und Schwierigkeit "Mittel" ist bei Schnee und Glatteis darunter recht schnell erreicht.

Gruß
Hammelhetzer


----------



## Hammelhetzer (29. Dezember 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Solange Dieter ständig Schneeproben sammelt, wird das Tempo wohl nicht zu hoch sein...
> 
> @Hammelcacher
> leere mal selbigen, dann klaptts auch wieder mit den Hammelsmilies...
> ...


Volker,

wenn der Köter sich lustvoll im Schnee wälzen darf, steht mir das gleiche Recht zu .

Auf die Idee mit'm cache bin ich auch gekommen, ob der späten Stunde ward' ich aber von der Experimentierlust verlassen...

Gleichfalls Guten Rutsch
Hammelsmilie


----------



## Enrgy (29. Dezember 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> ob der späten Stunde ward' ich aber ...


22.47Uhr = späte Stunde?? da kommt man gerade durchnäßt/gefroren vom Nightride wieder, versorgt sein Rad, duscht, futtert und schreibt nen Bericht mit Bildern ins Forum, danach noch WP-Punkte eintragen - ach ne, mach ich ja nur 1x pro Monat 
Naja, Nightride bei Schnee sit schon ganz gut, da sieht man auch mit der  kleinsten Funzel noch überraschend gut. Wehe aber, es kommt eine Stelle, wo kein Schnee liegt...


----------



## Handlampe (29. Dezember 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Versuch einer Antwort :
> 
> Handlampe
> +              Hammelhetzer
> ...




Da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen zu machen. Bei solchen Witterungen mutiere ich automatisch zur Handbremse


----------



## grüner Frosch (29. Dezember 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen zu machen. Bei solchen Witterungen mutiere ich automatisch zur Handbremse



Naja, war schon anstrengend! 

Hat mal wieder sehr viel Spaß gemacht, mit den Alfterern-Brother´s bei Schnee, Matsch, Eis und - wo war der See nochmal - um die Ville-Seen zu fahren. 

Hamelhetzer hat auch zur Belustigung beigetragen - wäre aber nicht nötig gewesen 

Dankend hab ich auch den Shuttle-Service von Daywalker angenommen. Die Idee, noch nach Alfter zurück zu fahren, war doch nicht so gut  Ich hoffe, die Matsch-Schnee-Eisberge haben dein Transporter nicht allzu sehr zugesetzt.

Übrigens - gefrorene Toffifee schmecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (30. Dezember 2005)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, war schon anstrengend!



War was anderes erwartbar ?


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. Januar 2006)

Ich wünsche allen Bikern ein frohes neues Jahr 2006


----------



## Handlampe (5. Januar 2006)

Ich werde dieses WE ein wenig mit Herrn Sonntag radeln gehen, aber wie sieht es denn dann das nächste WE mit einer Tour im TT-Gebiet aus?
Ich hätte mal wieder Lust auf Ahrtal?

Scheinbar hat sich der TT Kern zur Jahreswende wieder einen guten Vorsatz vorgenommen:

DIESES JAHR FAHRE ICH KEIN MTB MEHR.

*HALLO*

Wie schauts aus ?????


----------



## mikkael (6. Januar 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte mal wieder Lust auf Ahrtal?


Ich auch! 

VG Mikkael

PS. Unverbindlicher Kundenwunsch: _Zimmer mit Meerbl.._ äääh.. _vernünftige Startzeit!_


----------



## Hammelhetzer (6. Januar 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde dieses WE ein wenig mit Herrn Sonntag radeln gehen, aber wie sieht es denn dann das nächste WE mit einer Tour im TT-Gebiet aus?
> Ich hätte mal wieder Lust auf Ahrtal?
> 
> Scheinbar hat sich der TT Kern zur Jahreswende wieder einen guten Vorsatz vorgenommen:
> ...


Tach.

Bin dieses Wochenende auf Asphalttour, geht irgendwie auf Schleichwegen durch Holland...wenn noch jemand mit möchte .

Bezüglich Ahr: schöner und perfekter Vorschlag, leider min. 4 Monate zu früh. Habe gerade wieder Matschallergie und fahre nur noch im Wald, wenn's auch genug Insekten hat .

Bezüglich weiterer Planung: der "Tag der Arbeit" liegt dieses Jahr ja perfekt auf einem Montag. Wie wäre es denn, wenn man den "Tanz in den Mai" in Form eines min. zweitägigen Eifel-Crosses begeht? Wäre doch mal 'ne Sache für dich Uwe, das auszuarbeiten. Wäre ich zuverlässig dabei 

Ciao
Hammelverdrücker


----------



## Manni (6. Januar 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde dieses WE ein wenig mit Herrn Sonntag radeln gehen, aber wie sieht es denn dann das nächste WE mit einer Tour im TT-Gebiet aus?
> Ich hätte mal wieder Lust auf Ahrtal?
> 
> Scheinbar hat sich der TT Kern zur Jahreswende wieder einen guten Vorsatz vorgenommen:
> ...



Auf die Feierabendbiker ist scheinbar mehr verlaß  
Wenn es nicht grad 10cm Neuschnee gibt bin ich immer dabei  

Gruß Manni


----------



## Hammelhetzer (6. Januar 2006)

Was'n das für''n geiler Termin morgen um 9:00 ab Euskirchen von Elch007?

"Bitte nur Mädels" - ist das nun à la Delgado-Mädchen-Definition (Nichtfahrowitsch, Voteckiller-Scotttiee,  OAS, etc) oder ist da wer völlig durchgeknallt   .

Bin leider morgen mit Onkel Sonntag unterwegs ...

Ciao
Hammelmädel


----------



## Scottti (11. Januar 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Was'n das für''n geiler Termin morgen um 9:00 ab Euskirchen von Elch007?
> 
> "Bitte nur Mädels" - ist das nun à la Delgado-Mädchen-Definition (Nichtfahrowitsch, Voteckiller-Scotttiee,  OAS, etc) oder ist da wer völlig durchgeknallt   .
> 
> ...



Ne, Voteckiller wohnt nicht mehr in EU...


----------



## Hammelhetzer (11. Januar 2006)

Scottti schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, Voteckiller wohnt nicht mehr in EU...


  ...und wieder ist einer der Besten von uns gegangen - was dir dort zu billig ,  oder was. Wo treibste dich jetzt rum 

Gruß
Hammelwunderer


----------



## Daywalker74 (12. Januar 2006)

Mein neuer Schatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (12. Januar 2006)

Daywalker74 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein neuer Schatz


Hi Thomas,

sieht gut aus. Welche Reifenbreite bekommst du da denn rein?


----------



## Fungrisu (12. Januar 2006)

Daywalker74 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein neuer Schatz



Hi Thomas, 
wie sieht es denn mit einer Halterung für Stützräder aus


----------



## blitzfitz (12. Januar 2006)

Daywalker74 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein neuer Schatz



Sieht ja ganz nett aus, aber irgendwas fehlt. Was nur???

Jetzt weiß ich es! Die typische Wisskirchen Klümpchenfarbe ist nicht dran. Also Thomas, du mußt es unbedingt noch umlackieren mit Nikolausrot, i-Dötzchen-Orange oder Stachelbeergrün.  

Ralf


----------



## Daywalker74 (13. Januar 2006)

Tach auch!

Im moment habe ich da den Racing Ralph 2.25 aufgezogen! Eine Nummer größer würde noch reinpassen @Hammelh.!

Und nun zum Onkel Blitzfurz 
Solche Kirmesfarben kannst Du an Dein Rad schmieren! Vielleicht wirst Du dadurch was schneller !!!


Tja Fungrisu!, Stützräder das ist so ein problem! Bei Trial haben diese Dinger einen riesen Nachteil! Man bleibt oft hängen oder Sie fleigen bei schneller fahrt einfach weg und verletzen andere Biker 

Wünsche allen ein schöenes und bikereiches WE!!!


----------



## Handlampe (15. Januar 2006)

Ich war am Samstag auch mal wieder unterwegs- mit meiner Kalinka im Ahrtal:

Traumhaft war es: 

Einfach tolle Bedingungen: Blauer Himmel- Temperaturen um die Null- gefrorener Boden:

KEIN MATSCH

Wir sind von Walporzheim gestartet um den langen Aufstieg nach Ramersbach zu fahren. Hab wieder eine neue Variante auf absolut einsamen Wegen entdeckt- nichts spektakulöses- aber trotzdem fein:






Oben ging es dann auf freier Fläche Richtung Neuenahrer Wald:






Mit lecka warmen Tee haben wir uns auf dem Steckenbergturm aufgewärmt um dann den Lenneweg abwärts zu gleiten.

Die letzte Serpentine des "sichnichtentscheidenobnundochaufdemAsphaltwegweitergehenden" Trail - den Mitbikern des Ahrtalglühennightrides bekannt- hab ich dann mein Rad zerschossen bzw. ich bin ein wenig unsanft auf dem Bremsgriff der Vorderbremse gelandet, was dieser leider nicht ausgehalten hat. 

Ein bischen Schwund ist halt immer- ansonsten eine sehr schöne Tour


Weil's so schön war, gibt es am kommenden Sonntag mal einen offiziellen Termin in dieser Region:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1945


----------



## Hammelhetzer (17. Januar 2006)

Tach.

Wollte nur mal darauf hinweisen, dass es Rennrad-news.de noch gibt und dort zielgruppengerechte Angebote bestehen; insbesondere da der Zustand der Waldwege dieses Wochenende wohl vorallem die Hersteller von Antriebskomponenten erfreuen dürfte, könnte Schmalspur ja eine echte Alternative sein.

Mfg
Hammelhetzer


----------



## mikkael (19. Januar 2006)

Mr. Handlamp,

Hast du das Datum für die TT-Dernau-Runde geändert??  Auf einmal ist es am 29.01.? Ich dachte es wär an diesem Sonntag?

VG Mikkael


----------



## Handlampe (19. Januar 2006)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Mr. Handlamp,
> 
> Hast du das Datum für die TT-Dernau-Runde geändert??  Auf einmal ist es am 29.01.? Ich dachte es wär an diesem Sonntag?
> 
> VG Mikkael



Hi Mik

Ähm....irgentwie hat ich auch den 22. im Kopf.....hat ich auch so geplant, hab dann aber scheinbar den 29.eingegeben  
Hmm, jetzt haben sich ja schon Einige eingetragen, kann ich den Termin wohl nicht mehr ändern. 
Kannst du am 29.?? oder bist du dann auf den Kanaren? Währe schade wenn uns der Kameramann fehlen würde....hab mir gerade nochmal dein Filmchen von Opladen reingezogen.....einfach klasse.


----------



## Redking (19. Januar 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Mik
> 
> Ähm....irgentwie hat ich auch den 22. im Kopf.....hat ich auch so geplant, hab dann aber scheinbar den 29.eingegeben
> Hmm, jetzt haben sich ja schon Einige eingetragen, kann ich den Termin wohl nicht mehr ändern.
> Kannst du am 29.?? oder bist du dann auf den Kanaren? Währe schade wenn uns der Kameramann fehlen würde....hab mir gerade nochmal dein Filmchen von Opladen reingezogen.....einfach klasse.



Hallo Uwe,
wollte auch mit ,aber an dem Sonntag bin ich schon verplant, diesen wäre es optimal gewesen.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (20. Januar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Uwe,
> wollte auch mit ,aber an dem Sonntag bin ich schon verplant, diesen wäre es optimal gewesen.
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Schade...aber das Ahrtal läuft uns ja nicht weg, gell, dafür biste ja am TT-Geburtstag dabei


----------



## mikkael (20. Januar 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du am 29.?? oder bist du dann auf den Kanaren?


Du weisst schon, am 29. bin ich leider schwer verhindert!  Ich bin dorthin unterwegs wo du verhindert nicht mitkommen konntest! 

Bei der anderen Runde bin ich natürlich dabei, wenn's Kuchen gibt! 



			
				Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> hab mir gerade nochmal dein Filmchen von Opladen reingezogen.....einfach klasse.


Ich habe dir zum TT-Geburtstag einen Gefallen getan und dein Interview in voller Länge ins Netz gestellt: Erster Teil - Zweiter Teil

Viel Spass! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## on any sunday (20. Januar 2006)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe dir zum TT-Geburtstag einen Gefallen getan und dein Interview in voller Länge ins Netz gestellt: Erster Teil - Zweiter Teil
> Viel Spass!
> 
> VG Mikkael


 
Zuviel Zeit wegen Hühnergrippe und Einbruch der Türkeitouristik oder müssen wir für dich bald sammeln gehen.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (20. Januar 2006)

Tach auch.

Den Termin bitte nicht verschieben. Habe zwar auch nach der Anmeldung gesehen, dass es NICHT diesen sondern erst nächsten Sonntag ist. Habe aber jetzt auch schon eine Eigenveranstaltung am Samstag und 'nen Eintrag für den Sonntag in der Ville gemacht. Da ich mich über neue Gesichter freue, würde ich ungern absagen.

Ciao
Hammelhetzer


----------



## mikkael (20. Januar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Zuviel Zeit wegen Hühnergrippe?


Ja, Chicken-Wings-Saison ist eröffnet!


----------



## Handlampe (28. Januar 2006)

Na, was ist los Kinder.......kommt spielen. 
Bei den prima Wettervoraussichten für den Sonntag wird das bestimmt eine feine Runde im Ahrtal.

Ich vermisse noch so einige Stammgäste und Kernmitglieder des TT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (28. Januar 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Na, was ist los Kinder.......kommt spielen.
> Bei den prima Wettervoraussichten für den Sonntag wird das bestimmt eine feine Runde im Ahrtal.
> 
> Ich vermisse noch so einige Stammgäste und Kernmitglieder des TT


Sorry,

habe mich jetzt auch ausgetragen . Aber ich kann weder die Kälte (Ville aktuell -7°C) ab, noch sehe ich mich den fahrtechnischen Anforderungen (Schnee- und Glatteis) gewachsen. 

Ciao
Hammelverpisser


----------



## Manni (28. Januar 2006)

Sorry Uwe,
ich würde ja sooo gerne   bei dem geilen Wetter  
aber meine Schwester fliegt am Montag für ein Jahr nach Australien, da kann ich leider nur kurz vor der Haustür Biken gehen.

Gruß Manni

P.S. Ich hoffe nächstes Wochenende wird das Wetter ähnlich.


----------



## Enrgy (28. Januar 2006)

Tja, würde ja gerne, aber mir sind 1100Hm bei den Temperaturen doch etwas zuviel bei meiner derzeitigen Dauertiefkondition. Trotzdem wie immer viel Spaß und keine Pannen!


----------



## grüner Frosch (28. Januar 2006)

Au weia!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Handlampe, Daywalker, o.a.s 

Da bin ich ja am Sonntag die Handbremse 

Zu Sicherheit nehm ich mir ein Lasso mit und werde es heimlich bei der Bergauffahrt dem Simplonfahrer um den Hals werfen 

Ich glaub, ich hab Sonntag doch was anderes vor


----------



## grüner Frosch (29. Januar 2006)

Hallo Uwe,

da Du ja immer den positiven Abgesang gewöhnt bist, hier mal etwas Kritik:

Strecke war *******!!
Wetter war noch beschissener!!!!!
Spaß hatten wir auch nicht!!!!!
Und das wir Bergab schieben mußten, war eine absolute Zumutung!!!!

Für meinen Teil werde ich unter solchen Bedingungen nieeeeeeeeee mehr mitfahren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Die, die Zuhause geblieben sind, haben nichts verpaßt 

Ausser auf trockenen, eisfreien Brücken, da kommt halt Freude auf 

Hochachtungsvoll

grüner Frosch


----------



## Fungrisu (29. Januar 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Uwe,
> 
> da Du ja immer den positiven Abgesang gewöhnt bist, hier mal etwas Kritik:
> 
> ...



Tach zusammen,
tja Boris da wärst Du besser mal bei uns auf der strasse weiter mit gefahren.
Wir hatten auf dem Rennrad sehr viel Spass und ne Frau hatten wir auch dabei  

Ich will ja mal hoffen das ihr alle wieder heile nach Hause gekommen seid.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Handlampe (29. Januar 2006)

Fungrisu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> tja Boris da wärst Du besser mal bei uns auf der strasse weiter mit gefahren.
> Wir hatten auf dem Rennrad sehr viel Spass und ne Frau hatten wir auch dabei
> 
> ...



Jaja.....die kranken Kollegen von den 7 Hügeln. Bei -45 Grad auf dem Rennrad.

Aber Jörg......wir hatten auch unseren Spass....zwar keine Frau dabei, aber es waren ja einfach traumhafte Bedingungen. Kleinen Bericht gibt es noch. 
Wieviel km habt ihr denn noch abgespult ?


----------



## schneifel (29. Januar 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Uwe,
> 
> da Du ja immer den positiven Abgesang gewöhnt bist, hier mal etwas Kritik:
> 
> ...




Da hat dieser Frosch es auf den Punkt getroffen : ES WAR WIEDER MAL SAUGEIL !!!! ........ich lass mich gerne wieder blicken. Schöne trails

Ride on- Fligh high  
Schneifel


----------



## Daywalker74 (30. Januar 2006)

schneifel schrieb:
			
		

> Da hat dieser Frosch es auf den Punkt getroffen : ES WAR WIEDER MAL SAUGEIL !!!! ........ich lass mich gerne wieder blicken. Schöne trails
> 
> Ride on- Fligh high
> Schneifel



kann mich da nur anschließen! die tour war spitze!! großes  kompl. an den guiden! 

hey,grüner frosch! das an der brücke war doch ein naturinstink von dir! kann das auch verstehen, der bach war einfach verlockend! da muß man einfach von der brücke hüpfen


----------



## Fungrisu (30. Januar 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja.....die kranken Kollegen von den 7 Hügeln. Bei -45 Grad auf dem Rennrad.
> 
> Aber Jörg......wir hatten auch unseren Spass....zwar keine Frau dabei, aber es waren ja einfach traumhafte Bedingungen. Kleinen Bericht gibt es noch.
> Wieviel km habt ihr denn noch abgespult ?



Hallo Uwe,
ja das stimmt die Bedingungen waren natürlich  
Weil ich mit dem Rad zum Treffpunkt gefahren bin habe ich die 100km voll bekommen.
Ich werde mich vielleicht für Samstag noch eintragen.

Vielleicht bis Samstag
Gruß aus den Sieben Mountain
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (30. Januar 2006)

Daywalker74 schrieb:
			
		

> kann mich da nur anschließen! die tour war spitze!! großes  kompl. an den guiden!
> 
> hey,grüner frosch! das an der brücke war doch ein naturinstink von dir! kann das auch verstehen, der bach war einfach verlockend! da muß man einfach von der brücke hüpfen



Jetzt wo Du es sagst  Ich konnte quasi nichts dafür, es sind meine Urinstinkte schuld gewesen


----------



## Handlampe (31. Januar 2006)

*Zur Landskrone*

Zu einem sehr markanten Punkt des Ahrtales führte uns diese kleine Wintertour bei phantastischem Wetter:
Dieser Vulkankegel inc. Kapelle und Gipfelkreuz ist nämlich sicher dem ein oder anderen Autofahrer  schon in's Auge gesprungen, welcher auf der A 61 gerade das Ahrtal auf der hohen Brücke überquert hat
Wenn dieser Autofahrer dann auch noch ein gewisses Interesse an einem Ausdauersport mit bergtauglichen Zweirädern hat, wird er sich sicherlich auch schon die Frage gestellt haben: Gibt es da rauf bzw. runter vielleicht ein paar hübsche nicht zu breite Wege, welche es sich zu fahren, lohnen würde???

Diese Frage kann nun beantwortet werden:

JA, die gibt es


Start unserer Wintertour war Dernau:

Am Start waren:

Boris (grüner Frosch)
Michael (on any sunday)
Thomas (schneifel)
Thomas (daywalker 74)
Claus
und meine Wenigkeit.

Zum Aufwärmen gab es erst einmal den feinen Trail von Dernau entlang der Ahr Richtung Ahrweiler.
Ein normalerweise sehr schöner Abschnitt unterhalb der Katzley entpuppte sich aber bei den Witterungsbedingungen als kleine Schlitter bzw. Laufpassage:







Bevor es den werten Teilnehmern allerdings zu kalt wurde, gab es also dann die erste "kleine" Steigung hoch nach Ramersbach auf einsamsten Wegen:

]
	
 

 

 



Auch wenn wir mit die Ersten waren (ausser ein paar Waldbewohnern), die nach dem Schneefall diese Wege befahren haben, war die Strecke denoch nicht zu schwierig, da der Schnee nicht zu tief war.
Trotzdem sorgte die lange Steigung doch dafür dass nun auch wirklich Niemandem mehr kalt war.

In Ramersbach angekommen wurde der besagte Schnee dann aber doch etwas tiefer:






Interessant war zu sehen, dass wir uns nun über der Schneefallgrenze befanden, wohingegen im Tiefland (im Hintergrund ist das Siebengebirge zu erkennen) alles Schneefrei war:






Es folgte die lange Fahrt durch den Ramersbacher Wald mit abschließendem Kuckidenthaftcremetestdownhill hinunter nach Heimersheim.
Kurz die Ahr überquert und auf der anderen Seite duch die Weinberge Richtung der verlandeten Krone:






Nach kuzer Sprintwertung mit Bergankunft erreichten wir dann unser Primärziel der Tour: Die Landskrone

Ja gut......die Aussicht von dort oben ist schon fein.....wenn man sich jetzt mal die schwere Autobahnbrücke wegdenkt und das gebrummel der Autos ausblendet.....






Als Belohnung gab es als Abfahrt den feinen Serpentinendownhill hinunter nach Heppingen. Bei mir war zwar der Spass im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ein wenig "gebremst", da meine Vorderradbremse anfing zu zicken: Sie bremste zwar wie der Teufel.....allerdings auch dann noch, wenn man den Bremshebel wieder losgelassen hat  
So ging es für mich also nur noch mit einer Bremse weiter.

Wieder wurde die Ahr überquert und wieder gab es einen langen Aufstieg hinauf zum Steckenberg zu meistern.
Als Downhill wartete dann der Lenneweg der bei diesen Bedingungen herrlich zu fahren war. 
Fast wieder unten angekommen gab es dann doch den ersten Anflug von Meuterei auf der Bounty, als ich nämlich noch einmal hoch wollte, anstatt direkt hinunter in's Tal zu rollen.
Aber ich glaube, für die "Winkelgasse" haben sich die zusätzlichen Höhenmeter gelohnt.
Ich glaube, so einen Trail gibt es nicht ein zweites Mal......

Nach einem letzten kurzen Knipp ging es dann durch die Weinberge hinunter an die Ahr. Eigentlich hatte ich den Brückentrail hinter dem Kloster Calvarienberg fest mit in die Tour eingeplant, hatte dieses Vorhaben aber aufgrund allgemeiner Müdigkeit wieder verworfen, da es dafür wieder zusätzlich ca. 60 hm zu absolvieren galt.

Aber schau einer an.....wenn man dem gemeinen Bergradfahrer nur ein kurzes "toller Singletrail" in's Ohr hustet....dann mobilisiert er aber auch wirklich die letzten Reserven (gell, Boris ?)

So packten wir also  diesen feinen Trail  über die 11 Holzbrückchen auch noch  mit in das Programm. 
Achja....1 von diesen 11 Brücken (in Buchstaben: Eine von elf Brücken) war tatsächlich eisfrei.....und genau auf dieser einen macht unser grüner den Frosch.  

Sah auf jeden Fall sehr elegant aus  


Der Rest der Runde war dann Ausrollen auf dem Ahrtalradweg zurück nach Dernau.

Am Ende waren es dann 50 km und 1100hm


----------



## grüner Frosch (31. Januar 2006)

Ob am Samstag das Wetter auch so schön ist????


Bei der nächsten Tour soll bitte diesesmal ein Anderer für Untehaltung in Form von lustigen Abflügen sorgen 

Nur die Quotenfrau fehlt noch, oder gibt es die nur auf´m Rennrad mit 7 Hügeln drauf/drunter? (Im Schlepptau von Jörg)


----------



## on any sunday (1. Februar 2006)

Ja, doch, schön, schön. Ein Lob auf den Handmoser des Ahrtals.  

Für das Wetter konnte er ja nichts, die Bodenbeschaffenheit war für die etwas ruppigeren Streckenabschnitte ideal, für andere Streckenteile eher nicht. Übrigens, Schnee essen Bremse auf.  

Auch ich habe mich bei jeder Vorbeifahrt gefragt: Kann man da zweirädrig rauf? Ist bei Typen wie uns anscheinend genetisch bedingt. Meine Mitfahrer bei diversen Autofahrten bekommen immer Panik, wenn ich z.B. in Spanien die Hügel längs der Strasse nach den besten Endurostrecken abscanne.  

Frohes Schaffen

Mikele


----------



## Handlampe (1. Februar 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Ob am Samstag das Wetter auch so schön ist????




Tja, laut Wettervorhersage soll es Schnee geben....also beste Bedingungen für neue Stunts. 

Vom eigentlichen TT-Stamm sind ja tatsächlich nur noch mein Bruder und ich übrig.....was mit dem Rest ist  
...zumindest sind einige vom erweiterten Stamm dabei und vielleicht ist auch Oli dann wieder aus dem Skiurlaub zurück.


----------



## Manni (1. Februar 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, laut Wettervorhersage soll es Schnee geben....also beste Bedingungen für neue Stunts.
> 
> Vom eigentlichen TT-Stamm sind ja tatsächlich nur noch mein Bruder und ich übrig.....was mit dem Rest ist
> ...zumindest sind einige vom erweiterten Stamm dabei und vielleicht ist auch Oli dann wieder aus dem Skiurlaub zurück.




Hallo Uwe,
sag doch mal was zum Schwierigkeitsgrad, km, hm, Tempo, Trails, Mitfahrer  

Gruß Manni


----------



## Redking (2. Februar 2006)

Hallo Uwe,
kann ich mit dem Rad anreisen oder ist die Anreise von 40 Kilometer zuviel, so das ihr immer auf mich warten müsst???
Ich habe als kleinste Übersetzung nur 22-28. Ist die Tour dann überhaupt fahrbar??

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Manni (2. Februar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Uwe,
> kann ich mit dem Rad anreisen oder ist die Anreise von 40 Kilometer zuviel, so das ihr immer auf mich warten müsst???
> Ich habe als kleinste Übersetzung nur 22-28. Ist die Tour dann überhaupt fahrbar??
> 
> ...



Bergab sicher


----------



## Fungrisu (2. Februar 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Uwe,
> sag doch mal was zum Schwierigkeitsgrad, km, hm, Tempo, Trails, Mitfahrer
> 
> Gruß Manni



Manni die Augen auf im Forumverkehr  
Uwe hat es doch im LMB schon grob beschrieben!!!

Hier nur für dich  
TT- Geburtstag

Flexible Rundfahrt zum offiziellen 2-jährigen.
Die Strecke und ob wir in mehreren Gruppen fahren wird vor Ort entschieden.

Hab mal im Groben die Strecke zusammengestellt:
Ca. 45 km ca. 1000hm.

Bei Bedarf kann natürlich auch beliebig gekürzt werden.
Falls dies für den Ein oder Anderen Biker doch für die Jahreszeit zu viel ist, werde ich mein Brüderchen bitten eine kleinere Runde zu guiden.

Schön währe es natürlich, wenn wir alle Gemeinsam die Runde drehen würden....dann wird halt das Tempo an den Langsamsten angepasst.....und ich will kein Gemeckere von den Rennfahrern hören.

Gruß Jörg

P.S.
falls ich es am Samstag nicht schaffen sollte wünsche ich Euch allen viel Spass und eine Sturzfreie Tour!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (2. Februar 2006)

Fungrisu schrieb:
			
		

> Manni die Augen auf im Forumverkehr
> Uwe hat es doch im LMB schon grob beschrieben!!!
> 
> Ca. 45 km ca. 1000hm.



Aber erst nach meiner Frage


----------



## Lüni (2. Februar 2006)

Hallo Uwe,

ich würde gene mit kommen muß schon mal üben bin ja ein bißchen kontaktscheu beim Biken. 

Gruß
Jörg

PS.: Ich kann mich nun sogar wieder richtig anmelden!


----------



## Handlampe (3. Februar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Uwe,
> kann ich mit dem Rad anreisen oder ist die Anreise von 40 Kilometer zuviel, so das ihr immer auf mich warten müsst???
> Ich habe als kleinste Übersetzung nur 22-28. Ist die Tour dann überhaupt fahrbar??
> 
> ...




.....hmmm, ich weiß nicht, also ich kann jetzt nur von mir reden: Ich fahre die 25 km von Alfter nicht mit dem Rad an.....allein schon aus dem Grund, weil ich dann schon an der Tomburg erfroren währe.....aber das musst du natürlich selber entscheiden.

Zum Thema Übersetzung: Mach dir da mal keine Sorgen: Soo extreme Steigungen sind nicht dabei


----------



## Manni (3. Februar 2006)

Ich bin raus,
Grippe im Vormarsch  
Wünsche euch morgen viel Spaß,

Gruß Manni


----------



## Schnegge (3. Februar 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin raus,
> Grippe im Vormarsch
> Wünsche euch morgen viel Spaß,
> 
> Gruß Manni


DAnn mal gute Besserung


----------



## Redking (3. Februar 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin raus,
> Grippe im Vormarsch
> Wünsche euch morgen viel Spaß,
> 
> Gruß Manni



Schade Manni,
aber die Gesundheit geht vor.

Also gute Besserung

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (4. Februar 2006)

Hallo Uwe,
ich fahr jetzt mal los.

Bis gleich

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Fungrisu (4. Februar 2006)

Was ich noch vergessen habe dir eben zu sagen Uwe.
Happy Birthday an das Team Tomburg von den Freunden der 7 Hügel.    

Es war mal wieder eine sehr schöne Tour mit Euch. Es war wieder für jeden was dabei  
Das Wetter hat ja so gerade noch zu uns gehalten.
Jetzt will ich mal hoffen das wir den ein oder anderen von Euch auch mal Samstags bei uns sehen. Wir würden uns auf jeden Fall freuen.

Bis dahin Gruß Jörg
(einer von den drei)


----------



## Handlampe (4. Februar 2006)

Fungrisu schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich noch vergessen habe dir eben zu sagen Uwe.
> Happy Birthday an das Team Tomburg von den Freunden der 7 Hügel.



Danke Jörg, hat mir auch wieder viel Spass gemacht.
Nächsten Samstag werde ich wohl arbeiten müssen, dann könnte ich danach endlich mal bei euch vorbeischauen. Mal schauen, vielleicht klappts ja mal.

P.S.

Sind ein paar nette Photos von heute dabei. Den Bericht wird es aber warscheinlich erst am Montag geben, weil ich jetzt zuerst einmal nach Siegburg tigern werde- mit dem Rad- bei Nieselregen


----------



## grüner Frosch (4. Februar 2006)

Hi Uwe,

ist mal wieder die richtige Entscheidung gewesen, heute mit Euch zu fahren 

Hier meine Daten der Tour:

KM: 34,60
Dauer: 3:37 Std
Hm: 980

Ich hoffe, Thomas geht es noch gut  Zumindest hab ich heute mal nicht den Quotensturz hingelegt


----------



## Redking (4. Februar 2006)

Hallo Uwe, nicht das jetzt mein Rad platt ist sondern ich auch.

Ich weiß jetzt das ich zu einer Tour der Tomburger nicht mehr mit dem Rad anreise. 

Also nicht das ich brutales Bremsversagen mit anschließendem Bremszugriss hatte. Habe ich euch alle auf den Downhills total aufgehalten.
Der linke Schuh hat etliche Spuren vom Bremsen. 
Gut das bei dem Sturz nichts passiert ist!  
Der Tacho läuft jetzt wieder aber von alleine!





Also es war eine coole Geburtstagsparty mit einigen Zwischenfällen,
aber ohne Torte!
Danke an alle die dabei waren für einen schöne Tour!

Gruß
Klaus

P.S: Ich trage 7:15 im WP ein, obwohl ich 10 Stunden mit dem Rad weg war!


----------



## Lüni (4. Februar 2006)

Hallo Uwe,

auch ich möchte mich den Lob für die Tour anschließen war ne echt schöne Runde! 

@all die heute dabei waren: Seit dem Parkplatz vermisse ich meine Brille eine schwarze Rudy Project vielleicht hat Sie ja jemand entdeckt. 

Bis bald
Jörg


----------



## Fungrisu (4. Februar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Der Tacho läuft jetzt wieder aber von alleine!!!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus
> ...



Hallo Klaus das ist doch prima wenn der Tacho von alleine läuft.
Das gibt jede menge Punkte bei WP   

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Fungrisu (4. Februar 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Jörg, hat mir auch wieder viel Spass gemacht.
> Nächsten Samstag werde ich wohl arbeiten müssen, dann könnte ich danach endlich mal bei euch vorbeischauen. Mal schauen, vielleicht klappts ja mal.
> 
> P.S.
> ...



Hallo Uwe,
ich bin nächste Woche auch nicht da.
Ich muss leider zum Skifahren in die Alpen  
Vielleicht klappt es ja dann in den nächsten Wochen mal.
Euch viel Spass morgen bei der Tour.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## v6bastian (5. Februar 2006)

Hallo liebe TT-ler,

vom mir auch besten Dank für tolle Tour. Es tierisch Spaß gemacht bei Euch mitzufahren.   Die Strecke war genau richtig für mich, anspruchvoll aber nicht übertrieben. Ganz klasse, vor allem die schönen Anstiege die sich so ewig hinziehen. Ich denke da bekommt man zumindest einen kleinen Vorgeschmack auf die Alpen.  

Ein sehr witzige Truppe die sich am Samstag zusammen gefunden hat und die rücksichtsvoll mit einander umgegangen ist. Ich fands auch sehr nett, daß Du Uwe mal nachgefragt hast ob es mir zu schnell geht. Danke. 

Werde auf jeden Fall demnächst wieder dabei sein und Happy Birthday nochmal nachträglich.

Gruß Bastian

PS: Klaus war einerseits voll witzig, andererseits mein persönlicher Held. Ohne Bremsen und mit nen 28er Ritzel hinten. Echt cool der Mann


----------



## 130/100 (6. Februar 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> *Zur Landskrone*
> 
> Zu einem sehr markanten Punkt des Ahrtales führte uns diese kleine Wintertour bei phantastischem Wetter:




Wunderschöne Bilder Uwe!

Wird dringend Zeit, daß ich ich mich bei Euch mal wieder "dranhänge"... Bin in den letzten Monaten leider kaum zu sportlichen Aktivitäten, geschweige denn radeln gekommen. Aber der nächste Sommerurlaub kommt bestimmt und Robinson-Club auf Malle ist einfach nicht mein Ding!  

Grüße aus Köln! Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (6. Februar 2006)

-----


----------



## Handlampe (6. Februar 2006)

2 Jähriges

Es trafen sich,
vom Kernteam:

Thomas (daywalker74)
Markus (p.pipowitsch)
Miguel (Entertainer)
Uwe (Handlampe)

- von der Aussenstelle Süd

Ralf (blitzfitz)


alte Bekannte:

Jörg (Schnegge)
Jörg (fungrisu)
Jörg (Lüni)
Michael (meg-71)
Boris (grüner Frosch)
Klaus (REDKING)

und 2 neue Gesichter:

Bastian (v6bastian)
Damijan (bicycle)


Als Erstes vorweg: Das Team wird langsam Alt und Zahm:

KEINE PANNEN- KEINE VERLUSTE auf der Tour.

Diverse kleine Abflüge gab es- mein Bruder hier als Erstes zu erwähnen- die aber alle ohne Knochenbrüche abliefen.

Da ein Kernmitglied allerdings schon vor der Tour den Pannenservice benötigte fuhr eine Gruppe mal kurz hinauf zum eigentlichen Namensgeber des TT:

Die Tomburg bzw. was davon noch übrig ist:







Wieder einmal ist diese nicht zu verstehende gute Laune der Teilnehmer zu erkennen: VERDAMMT....WIR SIND DOCH NICHT ZUM SPASS HIER.

Die normalerweise schöne Aussicht auf die rheinische Tiefebene mit dem Siebengebirge konnte man sich dann denken, da eine milchige Suppe weite Blicke leider nicht zuließ.
Allerdings hatte der Nebel auch etwas Schönes: So tauchte er die ganze Landschaft in winterlichen Raureif:






Streckenmäßig gab es Standardkost:

Todenfeld- Berg- Naturfreundehaus. 
Der Trail hatte es allerdings diesmal in sich: Mehr oder weniger komplett vereist konnte man ihn getrost als fahrtechnische Schwierigkeit bezeichnen- zumal die Schlüsselstelle am Ende dann auch noch versperrt war:






Es folgte die lange Auffahrt nach Krälingen- auf Schnee dann auch etwas anstrengender als normalerweise.

Kurz hinter Quälingen lachte er noch:






Klaus-später dann nicht mehr wirklich.

Auch Damijan hatte (wieder)Spass






-auch wenn es auf dem Photo so aussieht, als hätte er bei diversen vorherigen Stürzen schon sämtliche Zähne verloren  


Es ging abwärts in's Vischeltal:









Hier hatte Klaus dann schon nicht mehr so viel zu lachen: Seine gute alte Cantibremse war den Umständen nicht mehr gewachsen und quitierte ihren Dienst- KEINE Bremswirkung mehr. Fortan bremste Klaus dann auf den Socken bzw. mit den Schuhen.

Kurz durch das Ahrtal ging es dann ab Pützfeld hinauf zum Hornberg. 
Kurz vor dem Gipfel gab es von mir wieder die obligatorische Ausschreibung:
Wer bei dieser Witterung den Uphilltest schafft erhält einen Kasten des Getränkes seiner Wahl.
Ich war mir ziemlich sicher, dass bei diesen Verhältnissen es niemand schaffen würde. 
Ziemlich warm wurde mir dann allerdings, als ich feststellte, dass die Bedingungen garnicht so schlecht waren- noch wärmer wurde mir, als mein Bruder sich bis zur letzten Felsstufe vorkämpfte- an dieser allerdings hängen blieb und wie ein Maikäfer auf den Rücken purzelte. Als dann Markus das Gleiche eine Etage tiefer praktizierte, konnte ich wieder durchatmen.

Auf  der Singletrailabfahrt ging es nach Altenburg. Hier ließ ich mein Vorhaben, nocheinmal Richtung Schrock zu fahren aufgrund der doch anstrengenden Verhältnisse fallen und wir fuhren wieder Richtung Vischeltal, welches wir komplett bis nach Hilberath folgten.







Von Hilberath zeigte uns Markus noch den Einstieg in einen schönen Trail, der allerdings meinem Bruder zum Verhängniss wurde (ups....war ja schon sein zweiter Sturz heute- einmal beim rauf-und einmal beim runterfahren)

An der Strasse nach Altendorf verabschiedeten sich Miguel und Markus und der Rest fuhr nach letzter kurzer Auffahrt wieder ab zur Tomburg.


----------



## rpo35 (6. Februar 2006)

Netter Bericht Uwe...wie immer 
Ich hab wohl was verpasst ...und latürnich Happy Birthday nachträglich 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Redking (6. Februar 2006)

> Als Erstes vorweg: Das Team wird langsam Alt und Zahm:
> 
> KEINE PANNEN- KEINE VERLUSTE auf der Tour.
> 
> ...



Hallo Uwe, 
danke für den netten Bericht!  
Über einige Sachen habe ich mich köstlich amüsiert 

Genauso wie bei der Tour. 
 Einige Mitfahrer haben mir ja versichert das Sie an meiner Stelle ausgerastet wären!  
Also ich Bike nur zum Spaß und selbst keine Bremswirkung hält mich nicht davon ab! 
Ich hatte bloß schiss das ich irgendwo vorknalle, denn ich kannte ja keinen einzigen Weg.

Gerissener Bremszug und fast gerissene Ketten sind ja keine Pannen. 

Ich freue mich schon auf die Tour,  
wenn die Wetterverhältnisse besser sind und ich mit dem anderen Bike komme!

Gruß 
Klaus


----------



## Pepin (7. Februar 2006)

tolle bilder von der tomburg und umgebung


----------



## Fungrisu (7. Februar 2006)

Hallo Uwe,
das sind ja wirklich super Bilder die Du da gemacht hast  
Der Bericht ist auch klasse da hatte ich doch beim lesen gleich noch mal div. Bilder vor Augen.
Vor allem Klaus ( Häuptling qualmende Socke  )
Ich freu mich schon auf die nächste Tout mit Euch. 
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Handlampe (9. Februar 2006)

Hab mal das nächste größere Projekt in's Auge gefasst:
*
JAKOBSWEG* kompett.

Bin schon viele Teilstücke dieses phantastischen Hauptwanderweges des Eifelvereins gefahren. Absolut Traumhaft. 
Wir vom TT haben ihn ja schon mal von Moselkern aus versucht- leider sind wir wegen einiger größerer Pannen und vieler Verfahrer mangels Kartenmaterial gescheitert.
Dank meinem kleinen elektronischen Freund dürfte die Navigation diesmal ein wenig einfacher sein.
Diesmal möchte ich auch von Bonn bzw. Alfter aus starten um das Elzbachtal talabwärts zu fahren.

Tja....die Tour ist natürlich nicht ganz ohne, mit 115 km und 2300 hm. Aber für alle, die z.B. für einen Alpencross trainieren genau das Richtige.

Mal schauen, wer sich das zutraut.....ist ja noch ein bisschen hin- also noch genug Zeit zum trainieren  


Der Termin steht im LMB


----------



## Enrgy (9. Februar 2006)

Muß ich jetzt einen Alpencross machen, um für die Tour zu trainieren? 

Ich bin raus. Das sind ja mal wieder 3 Touren auf einmal für so einen fetten alten Sack wie mich...


----------



## Schnegge (9. Februar 2006)

Hey,

das hört sich doch Richtig gut an  . Hab mir den Termin auf jeden Fall schon mal vorgemerkt  . Muss nur mal genau abchecken ob der Termin nich' mit irgendwas anderem wie Arbeit, Freundin....oder sonstigem wichtigem oder unwichtigem kollidiert  .

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lüni (9. Februar 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mal das nächste größere Projekt in's Auge gefasst:
> *
> JAKOBSWEG* kompett.
> 
> ...



Hallo Uwe,

hört sich ja wirklich herausfordernd an aber

[Krugschwätzer Modus an]

der Jacobsweg endet grundsätzlich in Santiago de Compostela in Spanien und nicht in Moselkern!  

[Krugschwätzer Modus aus]

Die Etappe durch unsere Ecke ist aber ohne Frage die schönste. 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## on any sunday (9. Februar 2006)

Ich habe mich vorsorglich eingetragen, bevor das Kontingent wegen Überfüllung wieder limitiert wird. Ist aber eher unwahrscheinlich.  

Der Jakobsweg in Spanien ist auch sehr schön. Bin ich mit der Heiligen Honda auch teilweise schon langgepilgert.


----------



## Manni (9. Februar 2006)

Müßte man die Tour nicht einen Monat vorverlegen  
Da entgehen einem ja mindestens 20 Wp Punkte  

Gruß Manni

P.S. Termin notiert


----------



## rpo35 (9. Februar 2006)

Hmm...ein Samstag......hab mich mal eingetragen. Hoffentlich klappt's !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Handlampe (10. Februar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm...ein Samstag......hab mich mal eingetragen. Hoffentlich klappt's !
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



.....na, das hoffe ich auch, würd mich freuen


----------



## grüner Frosch (10. Februar 2006)

Hallo Uwe,

auch ich hab mich mal eingetragen. Meine längste MTB Tour, die ich bisher gefahren bin, betrug ca. 95 KM.

Welche Zeitspanne planst Du? Gibt es eventuell eine Möglichkeit, unterwegs auszusteigen und mit dem Zug die Rückreise anzutreten? (Das aber wirklich nur zur Not)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (10. Februar 2006)

Jakobsweg: ich bin dabei! 
 - zumindest haben mir meine Ärzte Hoffnung gemacht, dass ich im April spätestens wieder Radeln kann: ich werde konservativ "behandelt"


----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. Februar 2006)

Mal ne blöde Frage,

kann es sein das hier einige den Jakobsweg mit dem Pilgerweg oder auch genannt Wege der Jakobspilger verwechseln ?  Denn der Pilgerweg geht quer durch Europa und verläuft in der Eifel z.B. über Blankenheim, Prüm. Dieser hat nichts mit dem EWW1 - Jakobsweg zu tun den Uwe abfahren möchte. Oder irre ich da  

Bin die Woche nach Ostern in Urlaub und kann wohl nicht. Wenn doch, trage ich mich sofort ein.


----------



## Derk (10. Februar 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mal das nächste größere Projekt in's Auge gefasst:
> *
> JAKOBSWEG* kompett.
> 
> Tja....die Tour ist natürlich nicht ganz ohne, mit 115 km und 2300 hm.



Der HWw01 des Eifelvereins weist  lt. unserer Aufzeichnung in MagicMaps wirklich nur rd. 115 km auf.  Wegen des Reliefs der Strecke werden es jedoch in Wirklichkeit wohl noch so einige Kilometerchen Fahrtstrecke mehr werden ....

Aber Ihr seid ja harte Burschen ....


----------



## Handlampe (10. Februar 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Zeitspanne planst Du?



Hi Boris. 

Es geht also wirklich über den ganzen Tag, bis die Sonne untergeht.....ich denke, wir wollen ja auch eine Mittagspause mit Einkehr einlegen.



			
				grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eventuell eine Möglichkeit, unterwegs auszusteigen und mit dem Zug die Rückreise anzutreten? (Das aber wirklich nur zur Not)



Nach ca. 60 km kommen wir nach Mayen. Hier kannst du die Bahn nach Andernach nehmen und dann normal über die Rheinschiene mit der DB zurück fahren.
Noch früher ginge es am Laacher See- Das Brohltal über Strasse bis zum Rhein und dann wie gehabt....
Es ist natürlich so, daß das schönste Stück im Elzbachtal erst am Schluss kommt-also: Zähne zusammenbeißen.  

P.S. 

Für so eine große Tour ist die Beteiligung nicht schlecht: Hut ab.....alles fitte Menschen hier


----------



## v6bastian (10. Februar 2006)

Hi,

ich hab gehörrt Leute die alpencrossen wollen müssen hier einen Test bestehen? Sowas wie Jacobsmuschel essen?  

Ach so, Jacobsweg fahren. Kann ja nicht viel schlimmer sein. Bin dabei ... 


Gruß Bastian

PS: Trau ich mich erst seit dem ich von den kleinen Rettungsanker weiß.


----------



## Manni (10. Februar 2006)

v6bastian schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich hab gehörrt Leute die alpencrossen wollen müssen hier einen Test bestehen? Sowas wie Jacobsmuschel essen?
> 
> ...



Wehe wenn du in Andernach aussteigst   dann wäre der Test ja nicht bestanden! 
Man so ne Grippe ist vielleicht zäh, kann dieses Wochenende wieder nicht Biken. Ich spür schon meine Waden schrumpfen


----------



## v6bastian (10. Februar 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Wehe wenn du in Andernach aussteigst  dann wäre der Test ja nicht bestanden!
> Man so ne Grippe ist vielleicht zäh, kann dieses Wochenende wieder nicht Biken. Ich spür schon meine Waden schrumpfen


 
Waden schrumpfen? Ich glaube das was viel schlimer für Dich ist, ist das, dass dein Ranking im WP ziemlich schrupft    . Deine Waden bekommst Du schon wieder hin aber den Ersten Platz geb ich nicht mehr ab


----------



## Handlampe (12. Februar 2006)

Wir waren heute zu dritt ( Thomas, Oli und ich) im Kofo unterwegs und haben so ziemlich jeden Trail zwischen Alfter und Heiderhof bzw. Godesberg mitgenommen- aber natürlich auch wieder zurückgebracht. Mit so einer kleinen Gruppe kann man auch schonmal ein wenig Gas geben- hat Spass gemacht. Da können 79 km durch den Kofo auch schonmal ein wenig müde machen.
 Immer wieder verwunderlich, wo Kollege Scottti, nach wochenlanger Bikeabszinenz die Fitness hernimmt 
Ist wohl ein heimlicher NichtWPpunkteeintrager.


----------



## Eifelwolf (12. Februar 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ...Immer wieder verwunderlich, wo Kollege Scottti, nach wochenlanger Bikeabszinenz die Fitness hernimmt
> Ist wohl ein heimlicher NichtWPpunkteeintrager.



Ich tippe darauf, dass durch stark erhöhten Verzehr von "Sachertorte" eine Art Verwandschaft zu Evi Sachenbacher aufgetreten ist, so dass nun auch bei Oli ein genetisch bedingter erhöhter Hämoglobinwert vorliegt. Unausweichliche Folge: Schutzsperre!


----------



## schneifel (13. Februar 2006)

Hi Uwe, das wird ja immer besser!!
Jakobsweg komplett?! Ich bin auch dabei. Und das mit den Hardtail von der Pleitefirma. Mutig wa!!!!   

Gruß Schneifel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (13. Februar 2006)

Moin!

Was tun, wenn man erst um 13Uhr zur Arbeit muß?? Richtig, früh aufstehen und sich auf den Bock setzen! Habe ne kleine Runde im 7.Geb. gedreht, bei icht klasse Wetter 

Zur Tour von gestern! Bin doch immerwieder überrascht, wieviele Trails es im Kottenforst gibt! War ne klasse Runde Bruda !
Hey Oli, welche Drogen nimmst Du um so fit zu sein??? ! Nächstes mal bitte ein paar mitbringen!! Gib es zu, Du warst garnicht skilaufen, sonder irgendwo auf den Kanaren radeln !

Die Tour am 22.04. wird ja echt immer voller! Bruder sollte echt mal ein limit setzen, sonst werden es einfach zuviele!! Ich sage da nur noch, Lampen nicht vergessen !!!!

Machts gut!


----------



## Scottti (13. Februar 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Ich tippe darauf, dass durch stark erhöhten Verzehr von "Sachertorte" eine Art Verwandschaft zu Evi Sachenbacher aufgetreten ist, so dass nun auch bei Oli ein genetisch bedingter erhöhter Hämoglobinwert vorliegt. Unausweichliche Folge: Schutzsperre!



....habe heute Morgen so viel getrunken wie noch nie und siehe da, liege wieder unter 16mg. Somit ist meine Schutzsperre aufgehoben und ich darf wieder Punkte sammeln.


----------



## Schnegge (14. Februar 2006)

Hab da noch mal ne Frage   zum LMB-Eintrag:



			
				LMB schrieb:
			
		

> ...Durchquerung des Vulkanparks inc. Laacher See ...



müssen wir 'ne Badehose mitbringen  bzw. nen zweiten Satz Klamotten  oder gibts nen shuttle-service  der die Sachen ans andere Ufer bringt...


----------



## rpo35 (14. Februar 2006)

Ich kann über's Wasser fahren...bin eben extrem wasserscheu...


----------



## Handlampe (15. Februar 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Hab da noch mal ne Frage   zum LMB-Eintrag:
> 
> müssen wir 'ne Badehose mitbringen



Hmm, vielleicht fährt ja Gene (Badehose) mit....da haben wir das Kleidungsstück schonmal gespart


----------



## Handlampe (15. Februar 2006)

Übrigens gibt es jetzt auch wieder einen Termin für eine TT-Einsteigerrunde......auch in der Osteifel. Schaut mal in's LMB.
Ist aber Zeitlich noch weiter entfernt als zu unserer Mammuttour.


----------



## Marco_Lev (15. Februar 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, vielleicht fährt ja Gene (Badehose) mit....da haben wir das Kleidungsstück schonmal gespart



ne uwe, der hat ja garkein MTB mehr. hat er doch zu geld gemacht und sich dafür nen golfschläger gekauft  

gruß marco


----------



## Montana (15. Februar 2006)

Der erste Mittwoch seit ewigen Zeiten an dem ich nicht durch den Königsforst radeln kann  bringt mich zwangsläufig dazu  auf bessere Zeiten zu hoffen. Daher hab ich mich mal flott für diesen netten Termin angemeldet . Is´ ja noch was hin , aber besser ist das ....  

Gruß

Guido



			
				Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens gibt es jetzt auch wieder einen Termin für eine TT-Einsteigerrunde......auch in der Osteifel. Schaut mal in's LMB.
> Ist aber Zeitlich noch weiter entfernt als zu unserer Mammuttour.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (15. Februar 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens gibt es jetzt auch wieder einen Termin für eine TT-Einsteigerrunde......auch in der Osteifel. Schaut mal in's LMB.
> Ist aber Zeitlich noch weiter entfernt als zu unserer Mammuttour.


Opa Sonntag bietet Abkürzungen - das Leuchtmittel schreibt seine erste Trekkingradtour aus - *was ist das für eine verderbte Welt, wenn Zaunkönige herrschen, wo Adler es nicht wagen ?!?!?*

Gruß
Hammelspeare


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (15. Februar 2006)

@Handlampe:

Wäre das hier nichts für Deinen tollen Bericht von Eurem Alpencross im letzten Jahr?
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/sixcms/detail.php?id=109698

Gruß

Sibby


----------



## Handlampe (15. Februar 2006)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> @Handlampe:
> 
> Wäre das hier nichts für Deinen tollen Bericht von Eurem Alpencross im letzten Jahr?
> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/sixcms/detail.php?id=109698



Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Enrgy (16. Februar 2006)

Hab grad mal deinen Bericht geprüft. Das sind 6028 Wörter. Es werden aber nur Berichte mit max. 6000 Worten akzeptiert. Da mußte also nach was dran feilen, bis das paßt. Laß einfach das schlechte Wetter weg...


----------



## on any sunday (16. Februar 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Hab grad mal deinen Bericht geprüft. Das sind 6028 Wörter. Es werden aber nur Berichte mit max. 6000 Worten akzeptiert. Da mußte also nach was dran feilen, bis das paßt. Laß einfach das schlechte Wetter weg...



Nicht verzählt?, ich zähle nur 6023.   Muß dir langweilig sein. Ich fürchte, der spezielle Humor ist nicht ganz massenkompatibel, aber wir verstehen ihn.


----------



## sibby08 (16. Februar 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für den Tipp


 
Ist doch selbstverständlich 

Bei Veröffentlichung (wovon ich ausgehe) erwarte ich aber ein persönliches, Hand(lampe) signiertes Exemplar der Druckfassung!

Sibby


----------



## rpo35 (16. Februar 2006)

Ähm...ihr könnt euch so oft verzählen, wie ihr wollt. Aber ihr solltet zumindest das Richtige zählen und zwar die *ZEICHEN* !! 6000 *Zeichen* dürfen's sein...

Meiner hat übrigens 24669 Zeichen und 4714 Wörter. Frage mich ernsthaft, wie jemand einen brauchbaren Alpencross-Bericht mit 6000 Zeichen auf die Beine stellt 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (16. Februar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Frage mich ernsthaft, wie jemand einen brauchbaren Alpencross-Bericht mit 6000 Zeichen auf die Beine stellt
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



Vielleicht in Steno


----------



## Redking (16. Februar 2006)

Hallo Uwe,
es wird sich doch auf dem Jakobsweg nach dem langsamsten gerichtet und auch mal mehrere Pausen gemacht
Wenn nicht melde ich mich wieder ab.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## rpo35 (16. Februar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Uwe,
> es wird sich doch auf dem Jakobsweg nach dem langsamsten gerichtet und auch mal mehrere Pausen gemacht
> Wenn nicht melde ich mich wieder ab.
> 
> ...


Bei der Anzahl Mitfahrer geht das Tempo von alleine runter ...habe übrigens bei solchen Touren auch keine Lust auf Rennen...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Redking (16. Februar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Anzahl Mitfahrer geht das Tempo von alleine runter ...habe übrigens bei solchen Touren auch keine Lust auf Rennen...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


Hast du eine Ahnung, das interessiert die nicht, wenn du hinterher hechelst!


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Handlampe (16. Februar 2006)

Natürlich werden Pausen gemacht. Es soll ja auch eine große Mittagspause mit Einkehr geben. 
Natürlich wird sich nach dem Langsamsten gerichtet.
Ich möchte aber nochmal betonen, dass ich für die Tour einen ganzen Tag veranschlagt habe......und den werden wir auch brauchen. 

Die Tour ist schwer und darüber sollte sich Jeder im Klaren sein. 
2400hm ist eine Menge Zeug, vor Allem gibt es gerade am Ende im Elzbachtal immer wieder kurze giftige Anstiege die ganz schön in die Beine gehen.

Wie ich ja schon erwähnt habe, haben wir die Route damals schon einmal in die anderer Richtung probiert....und wir haben es nicht wieder zurück bis nach Bonn geschafft. Sicher hatten wir ein paar größere Defekte und wir haben uns auch mehrmals verfahren, aber ich weiß nicht ob wir es geschafft hätten, wenn alles Reibungslos verlaufen wäre.

Wir waren ziemlich platt


----------



## rpo35 (16. Februar 2006)

Vielleicht sollte man die "Einkehr" auf ein Picknick im Freien mit Eigenversorgung aus dem Rucksack beschränken um es etwas kürzer zu halten ?! Wäre jedenfalls dumm, wenn man für die Pause z.b. 2 Std. verplämpert, um sich dann abends die Lunge aus dem Hals radeln zu müssen...


----------



## rpo35 (16. Februar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du eine Ahnung, das interessiert die nicht, wenn du hinterher hechelst!
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus


Ich war schonmal dabei...Uwe nannte es liebevoll "das Schwitzen der Lämmer"...


----------



## Handlampe (16. Februar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollte man die "Einkehr" auf ein Picknick im Freien mit Eigenversorgung aus dem Rucksack beschränken um es etwas kürzer zu halten ?! Wäre jedenfalls dumm, wenn man für die Pause z.b. 2 Std. verplämpert, um sich dann abends die Lunge aus dem Hals radeln zu müssen...




Wir schauen einfach mal wie es läuft, Ralph....


----------



## rpo35 (16. Februar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war schonmal dabei...Uwe nannte es liebevoll "das Schwitzen der Lämmer"...


Ich zitiere mich mal selbst......hier nochmal, vor allem für REDKING, zum Schmunzeln...
Uwe: Ja klar...will da nicht reinfuchteln und bin da eh ziemlich flexibel. Ich plan den Tag und die halbe Nacht ein und lege meine Mirage in den Rucksack...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Enrgy (16. Februar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm...ihr könnt so oft verzählen, wie ihr wollt. Aber ihr solltet zumindest das Richtige zählen und zwar die *ZEICHEN* !! 6000 *Zeichen* dürfen's sein...


...uups, da war der Wunsch wieder Vater des Gedankens. Aber, da ja auch das 6000er Limit so gerade erreicht wird, kann Uwe ja einfach nur die Anfangsbuchstaben der Wörter einreichen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scottti (17. Februar 2006)

*Suggestivfragen mit Konsequenzandrohungen:*



			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Uwe,
> es wird sich doch auf dem Jakobsweg nach dem langsamsten gerichtet und auch mal mehrere Pausen gemacht
> Wenn nicht melde ich mich wieder ab.
> 
> ...



Hallo Uwe,

es wird sich bei der Tour doch nicht etwa nach dem langsamsten gerichtet?
Wenn ja, dann melde ich mich wieder ab.


----------



## grüner Frosch (17. Februar 2006)

Scottti schrieb:
			
		

> *Suggestivfragen mit Konsequenzandrohungen:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn der Pillenschlucker mitkommt, melde ich mich wieder ab


----------



## Handlampe (19. Februar 2006)

Na, da haben wir ja gerade mal schlappe 82 Punkte an einem Tag im Team gesammelt- allerdings auf dem Rennrad. So kann es weitergehen, dann gewinnen wir das Ding noch


----------



## on any sunday (19. Februar 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Na, da haben wir ja gerade mal schlappe 82 Punkte an einem Tag im Team gesammelt- allerdings auf dem Rennrad. So kann es weitergehen, dann gewinnen wir das Ding noch



Melde dich mal, wenn ihr wieder eine Rennradtour in die Eifel macht, lieber die Hügel der Eifel als dieser wunderbare Wind, der heute über die Steppen des Kölner Nordens wehte, Hell on Wheels. 

Grüsse

Mikele


----------



## Kalinka (20. Februar 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der Pillenschlucker mitkommt, melde ich mich wieder ab


Also da muss ich den Olli mal in Schutz nehmen. Er neigt bei Höhentraining eben zu erhöhten Hämoglobinwerten. Das ist alles natürlich...er war doch Skifahren. Im TT wird nicht mehr gedopt, als in anderen Teams


----------



## Delgado (20. Februar 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> .... Im TT wird nicht mehr gedopt, als in anderen Teams




*Fläätdropteam Hennef:*


----------



## Enrgy (20. Februar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...lieber die Hügel der Eifel als dieser wunderbare Wind, der heute über die Steppen des Kölner Nordens wehte, Hell on Wheels. ...


dann dreh doch um und laß dich mit Rückenwind vorantreiben... immer dieser falsche Ehrgeiz...


----------



## grüner Frosch (20. Februar 2006)

> Im TT wird nicht mehr gedopt, als in anderen Teams



Für ein paar Tipps bin ich immer dankbar, da mein persönlicher Höhentrainer gerade in Italien festgenommen wurde


----------



## on any sunday (20. Februar 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> dann dreh doch um und laß dich mit Rückenwind vorantreiben... immer dieser falsche Ehrgeiz...



Das hat ja auch bis zur Hälfte der Tour wunderbar geklappt. Habe weder Ehre, noch bin ich geizig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (20. Februar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Das hat ja auch bis zur Hälfte der Tour wunderbar geklappt. Habe weder Ehre, noch bin ich geizig.


Dann biste in die falsche Richtung gefahren. Ist doch immer schöner, sich heim blasen zu lassen  , als sich nach hause zu quälen...


----------



## Scottti (20. Februar 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der Pillenschlucker mitkommt, melde ich mich wieder ab



Sollte sich noch dieser Bode777 anmelden, werde ich meinen Startplatz räumen!


----------



## grüner Frosch (20. Februar 2006)

Scottti schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte sich noch dieser Bode777 anmelden, werde ich meinen Startplatz räumen!



Jou, wenn DER mitfahren will, melde ich mich immer zweimal mehr ab.   

Sebst die MTM´ler haben den schon ausgechlossen


----------



## rpo35 (2. März 2006)

Hier gibt's 'nen Grund, euren Fred wieder nach oben zu holen...
Der blitzfitz hat Geburtstag    ...und wieder hat mich einer eingeholt... Herzlichen Glückwunsch aus der Aachener Ecke; spätestens Ende April sehen wir uns nach langer Zeit noch einmal wenn nicht's dazwischen kommt !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Kalinka (2. März 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier gibt's 'nen Grund, euren Fred wieder nach oben zu holen...
> Der blitzfitz hat Geburtstag    ...und wieder hat mich einer eingeholt... Herzlichen Glückwunsch aus der Aachener Ecke; spätestens Ende April sehen wir uns nach langer Zeit noch einmal wenn nicht's dazwischen kommt !
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



Auf Dich ist doch immer Verlass!

Ich schließe mich den guten Wünschen fürs Blitzfitzchen an.


----------



## Handlampe (2. März 2006)

Tztztz, da hat ein Teammitglied Geburtstag und ich vergess es. Da muss zuerst unser belgischer Geburtstagsmelder kommen.


Von mir natürlich auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (2. März 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ...Da muss zuerst unser belgischer Geburtstagsmelder kommen...


...war übrigens heute wieder Schneebiken im Venn...


----------



## blitzfitz (2. März 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier gibt's 'nen Grund, euren Fred wieder nach oben zu holen...
> Der blitzfitz hat Geburtstag    ...und wieder hat mich einer eingeholt... Herzlichen Glückwunsch aus der Aachener Ecke; spätestens Ende April sehen wir uns nach langer Zeit noch einmal wenn nicht's dazwischen kommt !
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



Liebe Freunde des Allwetterpedalierens,

herzlichen Dank für Eure gutgemeinten Wünsche, insbesondere an meinen Namensvetter (allerdings mit pfft im Ausklang  ) Eine wirklich treue Seele wie schon in 2005. Wie kann ich das nur wieder gut machen?  

Ich freue mich schon auf unsere nächste gemeinsame Tour!

Bis demnäx,
             Ralf


----------



## rpo35 (2. März 2006)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wie kann ich das nur wieder gut machen?  ...


Immer locker bleiben...


----------



## on any sunday (2. März 2006)

Auch von mir herzlichen Glühstrumpf an die fitze Blitze; gut das ich meinen Geburtsdatum nicht angegeben habe, bin aber auch noch nicht so lange wieder um ein Jahr gealtert und deshalb hier der Stubenälteste. 

Gut Nächtle

Mikele


----------



## on any sunday (2. März 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Immer locker bleiben...



Wer solche Musik beim Stehradeln hört






und solche merkwürdige Sitzcreme benutzt






muß auch reichlich locker bleiben.


----------



## rpo35 (3. März 2006)

Was die Creme betrifft: Es soll hier Biker geben, die 'ne Frau haben; ich gehöre dazu...Die Mucke is zwar nix zum Radeln, aber trotzdem cool


----------



## Enrgy (3. März 2006)

Wer is dat? Heintje zwo? 

@ Opa Sonntach
...von wegen Stubenältester...  so alt wie ich bin, kannst du dich garnicht fühlen!


----------



## on any sunday (3. März 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Was die Creme betrifft: Es soll hier Biker geben, die 'ne Frau haben; ich gehöre dazu...Die Mucke is zwar nix zum Radeln, aber trotzdem cool



Was ist überhaupt eine "Creme Correction Aides". Klingt so, als ob die auch für dich sehr hilfreich wäre.   Ich höre jetzt auf, hier weiter zu spamen, sonst bekomme ich von Uwe Haue.


----------



## blitzfitz (10. März 2006)

Hallo Miteinand,

der Auftakt zur Trailsinfonie findet am 26.03. statt. Vorverkauf gibt es hier.  

Ciao,
     Ralf


----------



## Handlampe (13. März 2006)

Wir (Thomas, Claus und ich) haben uns gestern den ersten Teil des Jakobsweges bis nach Mayen angetan

Leck mich fett......das war kein Spass.
Naja, 85 km mit 1700hm ist schon nicht ganz ohne. Aber dann 3/4 der Strecke ohne kleines Kettenblatt- hinten max. noch 3 funktionierende Gänge und mind. 3 Kilogramm Matschschneeeisbeton am Rad- Oh Mann.

Da kann man für die große Tour nur auf bessere Bedingungen hoffen (obwohl....Schlechtere wie gestern kann es garnicht geben)- Ansonsten gibt es keine Chance die Geschichte an einem Tag zu schaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (13. März 2006)

der neue film vom TT:

TEAM TOMBURG
Platzende Schenkel

in den hauptrollen:                                                 

uwe "handlampe"                                                      
klaus "schwadlappe"
thomas "daywalker74"

regie: Jakob Weg

der film handelt von 3 kranken mtb´lern, die bei fast unmöglichen äußeren und materiellen bedingungen,es nicht scheuten, das unmögliche zu wagen!
es würden keine mühen und kosten gescheut!tonnen von schlamm,schnee usw. wurden rangeschafft, um dieses meisterwerg zu drehen! aber am ende drehte sich garnichts mehr!!das arbeitsmaterial und seine besizter versagten (fast) alle ihren dienst!!

der zweite teil des filmes sollte im april gedreht werden!
aber ob der jemals zuende gedreht wird............!!! wir werden es erleben!


----------



## blitzfitz (14. März 2006)

Daywalker74 schrieb:
			
		

> der neue film vom TT:
> 
> TEAM TOMBURG
> Platzende Schenkel



Stellt euch nicht so an!

Bin am Wochenende die geplante Tour im Wiedtal für den 26.03. abgefahren und werde sie wohl auch etwas überarbeiten müssen - kürzen, kürzen, kürzen.  





Bis bald,
           Ralf


----------



## rpo35 (14. März 2006)

11,3er Schnitt; schleift Deine Bremse ?......duck und wech...


----------



## Handlampe (14. März 2006)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Bin am Wochenende die geplante Tour im Wiedtal für den 26.03. abgefahren und werde sie wohl auch etwas überarbeiten müssen - kürzen, kürzen, kürzen.



...tja.....kürzen kann man den Jakobsweg leider nicht. Hab meine ausgeschriebenen Tourdaten aufgrund der nun teilweise vorhandenden realen Daten schon ein wenig nach oben korrigieren müssen: Ich bin jetzt bei geschätzten *120km und 2500 hm*


----------



## rpo35 (14. März 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich bin jetzt bei geschätzten *120km und 2500 hm*


Ist doch nicht schlimm; ein zwei Klicks und man(n) ist wieder raus...


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (14. März 2006)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Stellt euch nicht so an!
> 
> Bin am Wochenende die geplante Tour im Wiedtal für den 26.03. abgefahren und werde sie wohl auch etwas überarbeiten müssen - kürzen, kürzen, kürzen.
> 
> ...


Na das sieht ja mal nach einer anspruchsvollten Tour aus - mehr als 2 H-km!

Grüße

Bernd


----------



## Derk (14. März 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ...tja.....kürzen kann man den Jakobsweg leider nicht. Hab meine ausgeschriebenen Tourdaten aufgrund der nun teilweise vorhandenden realen Daten schon ein wenig nach oben korrigieren müssen: Ich bin jetzt bei geschätzten *120km und 2500 hm*



Kleine Frage :  Waren die GPS - Daten denn brauchbar ?  Ich nehme ja an, dass  Ihr die im Thread "HWW Eifelverein"  erstellten  Dateien zugrundgelegt habt.


----------



## Handlampe (14. März 2006)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Kleine Frage :  Waren die GPS - Daten denn brauchbar ?  Ich nehme ja an, dass  Ihr die im Thread "HWW Eifelverein"  erstellten  Dateien zugrundgelegt habt.



Na, da nimmst du nicht ganz richtig an. Hatte den Jakobsweg schon vor eurer Aktion "digitalisiert".

Kann aber sagen, das der kleine elektronische Helfer beim Nachfahren solcher Wege wirklich eine große Hilfe ist, da die Markierungen doch teilweise sehr mangelhaft sind.


----------



## blitzfitz (14. März 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> 11,3er Schnitt; schleift Deine Bremse ?......duck und wech...


Na ja, ich musste halt öfters den Klappspaten auspacken und den Weg freischaufeln. Das nächste Mal kommt eine Schneefräse in den Anhänger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (15. März 2006)

hey, so schlimm sieht das doch garnicht aus! das wird dann wieder ein ausscheidungsrennen wie man es von uns gewohnt ist !

hoffe, du kürzt nicht die schönen trails weg!!


----------



## Red Devil (16. März 2006)

@Daywalker74 was heißt den Ausscheidungsrennen???

Kann ich danach 2 Wochen nicht biken weil ich dicke Beine hab? 
Bin noch nie mit Euch gefahren, weiß also nicht wie hoch Euer Tempo so ist, aber mittlerweile befürchte ich das schlimmste.

Einen nachdenklichen Gruß Red Devile


----------



## rpo35 (16. März 2006)

Red Devile schrieb:
			
		

> ...Einen nachdenklichen Gruß Red Devile


Wäre schön, wenn Du kommst ! Dann brauche ich nicht so schnell zu fahren... 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Hammelhetzer (16. März 2006)

Red Devile schrieb:
			
		

> @Daywalker74 was heißt den Ausscheidungsrennen???
> 
> Kann ich danach 2 Wochen nicht biken weil ich dicke Beine hab?
> Bin noch nie mit Euch gefahren, weiß also nicht wie hoch Euer Tempo so ist, aber mittlerweile befürchte ich das schlimmste.
> ...


Quatsch,

die wollen nur spielen . Bedenke immer: ohne dich könnten sie's schaffen


----------



## Red Devil (16. März 2006)

@Hammelhetzer

ach die wollen nur spielen.....puh da bin ich ja beruhigt...

Ich hoffen nur das ich nicht das Spielzeug bin!


----------



## blitzfitz (16. März 2006)

Red Devile schrieb:
			
		

> @Hammelhetzer
> 
> ach die wollen nur spielen.....puh da bin ich ja beruhigt...
> 
> Ich hoffen nur das ich nicht das Spielzeug bin!



Keine Sorge. Es wird doch immer bestens für alle Mitfahrer gesorgt. Übrigens führt die Strecke am Linzer Krankenhaus vorbei. Zur Not können wir ja neben der Pause an der Nescher Mühle auch dort noch einkehren.  

Ciao,
      Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red Devil (17. März 2006)

Ein Glück das wir am Krankenhaus vorbei kommen....da gibt´s ein paar nette Schwestern 
Dann kann ich mich nach der Fahrt dort schön verwöhnen lassen, wenn Ihr mich unterfordert habt oder so...... 

Gruß Boris aka Red Devile


----------



## supasini (18. März 2006)

das gemeine bei den Tomburger ist, dass die schnell starten, man kommt gut mit, fühlt sich richtig prima - aber wenn man dann irgendwann etwas müder wird ist das Einfahren beendet und es wird endlich Gas gegeben. So hat man immer das schöne Gefühl, anderen zu wohlverdienten Pausen zu verhelfen! (bis jetzt war ich zum Glück meist zweitlangsamster, das ist pschyschologisch noch so grade erträglich! )


----------



## rpo35 (18. März 2006)

Nabend Tomburger, vor allem Uwe,

Bereits 20 Anmeldungen für den Jakobsweg !! Seid ihr sicher, dass das gehen wird ? Meine Erfahrung hat gezeigt, dass man mit solch großen Gruppen einfach mehr Zeit benötigt.
Habe heute noch mit Boris drüber diskutiert; wir hatten mal eine Tour mit ca. 15 Bikern im Aachener Stadtwald und haben ca. 1/3 mehr Zeit benötigt als üblich. Und das bei nur 30km, auch wenn diese sehr traillastig waren.
Bin mir echt nicht so sicher, ob das klappt !?

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Handlampe (18. März 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend Tomburger, vor allem Uwe,
> 
> Bereits 20 Anmeldungen für den Jakobsweg !! Seid ihr sicher, dass das gehen wird ? Meine Erfahrung hat gezeigt, dass man mit solch großen Gruppen einfach mehr Zeit benötigt.
> Habe heute noch mit Boris drüber diskutiert; wir hatten mal eine Tour mit ca. 15 Bikern im Aachener Stadtwald und haben ca. 1/3 mehr Zeit benötigt als üblich. Und das bei nur 30km, auch wenn diese sehr traillastig waren.
> ...




Ach Ralph, isch weiss et doch auch nich. Lass uns nicht so viel nachdenken. 
Als Erstes haben wir ja noch den Notanker Mayen bei km 80. 
Notfalls fahren wir dann halt nur bis dahin- und das dürfte bei dem Zeitfenster kein Problem werden. 
Als Zweites kenne ich die meisten Mitfahrerkollegen ja auch persönlich und ich glaube, da kann sich jeder gut genug einschätzen, ob er diese große Distanz packt. Und ich glaube auch, das sich bei noch nicht ausreichender Fitness bzw. bei schlechteren Bedingungen dann doch der Ein oder Andere wieder abmelden wird. 

Das Horrorzenario mit vereisten Schaltungen- Schnee und Eis werden wir ja hoffentlich nicht mehr erleben.

Also, abwarten und Tee trinken, gell.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (20. März 2006)

Tach.

Hab' mal 'ne Frage, Uwe: ist der Parkplatz - von Buschhoven aus gesehen - in Richtung Bonn oder Richtung Euskirchen? Muß zugeben, dass ich die B56 in aller Regel meide und daher gerade rätseln müßte...Überlege mir, mit'm Bike anzureisen (bei gutem Wetter). Die Asphalt-Route ist mir bestens bekannt. Gibt's aber eigentlich 'ne halbwegs leicht zu findende Überleitung aus der Ville, komme ich da über den Erfttal-Weg hin (das schwarze Dreieck), oder lande ich da irgendwann im Fangzaun von der Police Academy?

Gruß
Hammelpfadsucher


----------



## Handlampe (20. März 2006)

Tach Dieda.

Du könntest den Karl-Kaufmann-Weg (Hauptwanderweg 2 des Eifelvereins) fahren. Markierung ist das schwarze Dreieck auf weißem Grund. Der Weg startet ja in Brühl und würde dich über Metternich und Weilerswist durch den Kottenforst  am Eisernen Mann vorbei genau bis zum Parkplatz am Forsthaus in Buschhoven führen.  

Der Parkplatz liegt, wenn du aus Richtung Euskirchen die B56 fährst auf der linken Seite.


----------



## Handlampe (20. März 2006)

Nochmal für alle Freunde des geruhsamen Flachwaldbikens:

Am kommenden Samstag gibt es wieder einmal eine einsteigerfreundliche Rollfahrt durch den Kottenforst

Hier geht es zum Termin


----------



## Hammelhetzer (20. März 2006)

Hab mir letzthin - angeregt durch die lebhafte Diskussion im Forum - den Wanderführer des Eifel-Ev. gekauft. Kann da ja nochmal nachschauen. 

Was ist denn mit dem Internetmuffel Claus aus Kerpen? Oder sonst noch jemand aus'm Erftland, der mit'm Bike anreisen will  ?

Ciao
Hammelbegleitersucher


----------



## Daywalker74 (21. März 2006)

also, was macht man, wenn man heute den ganzen tag frei hatte??
richtig, man setzt sich aufs radel und fährt ne "kleine" runde!

bei leichtem schneegestöber in alfter gestartet, ging es dann in die, wieder mal,verschneite eifel! kann dieses weiße zeug bald nicht mehr sehen 

am ende standen 116km und 6,19h auf der uhr! höhenmeter?? ne menge!!!habe keinen höhenmesser an meinem tacho !
kann nur sagen, der höchste punkt der tour war der steinerberg!

aber diese großen touren scheinen ja bei unserem TT im moment "normal"zu sein!!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (21. März 2006)

Daywalker74 schrieb:
			
		

> am ende standen 116km und 6,19h auf der uhr! höhenmeter?? ne menge!!!



 Der Wahnsinn auf 2 Rädern hat einen Namen *DAYWALKER74*  
Respekt vor dieser Leistung  
Aber als ich noch so jung war Du hätte ich mit Sicherheit die 150KM voll gemacht  War doch noch hell oder nicht  

VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (23. März 2006)

Ich habe heute nach der Arbeit wieder ein wenig Kottenforstscanning betrieben und die Route für Samstag ein wenig erweitert. Mir hat die Strecke heute viel Spass gemacht- viele kleine nicht zu schwere Trails  bei fast idealen Bodenbedingungen- tja, die dürften wir dann am Samstag warscheinlich nicht mehr haben- bei der Wettervorhersage. 

Es gibt übrigens deswegen einen kleinen Zusatz zur Tourauschreibung: Bei Dauerregen- NEIN DANKE

Ich geb das dann aber früh genug bekannt.

P.S.

Alleine fahren ist ja bekanntlich doof- also, was macht man? Man fährt einfach in den Kottenforst, da trifft man eigentlich immer jemand Bekannten- is ja nicht groß, das Gebiet- die paar hundert Hektar.

Da radelt man halt gemütlich durch dieses Gebiet- da kommt einem  plötzlich ein TT'ler entgegen. Was tun? Ignorieren? Die Flucht ergreifen? Oder vielleicht doch zusammen weiterfahren?

Na, letzteres  haben Oli und ich dann heute getan


----------



## Hammelhetzer (24. März 2006)

Das bisschen Geniesel heute geht aber nicht als Dauerregen durch, näh ??? Es ist Ende März, da wird gefahren .

Bin heute morgen schließlich den "Plumps"-Trail am Concordia dank neuer Felsstoß gänzlich ohne fusseln entlanggezischt .

Ciao
Weicheierhetzer

P.S.: reicht doch schon, wenn Opa S.. wegen eines kleinen Regentropfen im Wetterbericht das Weite sucht...


----------



## on any sunday (24. März 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: reicht doch schon, wenn Opa S.. wegen eines kleinen Regentropfen im Wetterbericht das Weite sucht...



Hey Hammelschwätzer,

ich war für den Klötenforst garnienimmer angemeldet. Außerdem glaube ich, das Uwe und Meinereiner in Bezug auf Feuchtigkeit von oben auf dem selben Meinungslevel sind. Aber ich schau mir das Wetter morgen mal an, vielleicht gibts einen Überraschungsgast, du harte Hund, du.  

Hammelkauer


----------



## Handlampe (24. März 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Das bisschen Geniesel heute geht aber nicht als Dauerregen durch, näh ??? Es ist Ende März, da wird gefahren .




Ruhich, ruhich, Brauner. 
Ich kenne da einen gewissen Hammelanmelder, der des öfteren schon den Schwanz eingezogen hat: Mal zu kalt....dann wieder zu warm, aber zu matschig......tztztz


----------



## blitzfitz (24. März 2006)

Die Sinfonie am Sonntag wird NICHT abgesagt!

Ich werde sie höchsten umbenennen - von SInfonie in C-Dur in Händel's Wassermusik.  

Also, Regenschirm nicht vergessen und bis Sonntag.

Ralf


----------



## Hammelhetzer (24. März 2006)

@oas
Hab' ich nie behauptet. Der moderene Überwachungsstaat funktioniert aber mehrschichtiger und weiß mehr .

@Uwe
merke schon, die Landskrone haste mir nie verziehen . Und doch muß man mal auf was verzichten können.

Um die Wogen zu glätten: Wetter-Online meldet doch für morgen Sonne zum Regen . Wird schon klappen.

Gruß
Hammeloptimist


----------



## rpo35 (24. März 2006)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Die Sinfonie am Sonntag wird NICHT abgesagt!...


@Ralf: Hab Dir bereits eine PM geschickt. Bin bei den Wasserorgelspielen nur dann dabei, wenn die morgige Tour ausfällt. Aber so wie's ausschaut kommen die Jungs.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## blitzfitz (24. März 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @Ralf: Hab Dir bereits eine PM geschickt. Bin bei den Wasserorgelspielen nur dann dabei, wenn die morgige Tour ausfällt. Aber so wie's ausschaut kommen die Jungs.
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



OK. Und denk daran, dein gelbes Quietscheentchen mitzunehmen.


----------



## rpo35 (24. März 2006)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> OK. Und denk daran, dein gelbes Quietscheentchen mitzunehmen.


Ich nehm besser 'nen Schnorchel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (25. März 2006)

Na.....also, die Tour heute im Kofo findet auch statt. Wenn es regnet, dann gibt es wenigstens warmen Regen.


----------



## blitzfitz (25. März 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Na.....also, die Tour heute im Kofo findet auch statt. Wenn es regnet, dann gibt es wenigstens warmen Regen.



Stimmt. Der Regen hatte heute schon fast Duschtemperatur.  
Jetzt komme mir aber keiner mit dem Warmduscherklischee. Ich bevorzuge Sonne und steh dazu!

Ralf


----------



## rpo35 (25. März 2006)

Nabend,

die heutige Schlammschlacht hat mir gereicht; ich melde mich nochmal bei besserem Wetter 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Hammelhetzer (25. März 2006)

So,

das war 'ne prima Tour mit viel Spass, schönen Trails und vorallem neuen, netten Gesichtern. Schön, wenn man Leute, die man als Forumsmitglied schon so lange kennt, auch mal in echt kennenlernt. Danke auch noch mal an mein Rückreiseshuttle, so konnte ich noch schön an Swift und Erft im letzten frühlingshaften Tageslicht von Weilerswist aus gemütlich heimrollen.

Wußte gar nicht, das Uwe Pferdenarr ist - sonst wären die "amüsanten" Reitwegeinlagen gar nicht zu erklären .

Ciao
Hammelhetzer


----------



## Eifelwolf (25. März 2006)

Jo, die Tour hat bei den ersten frühlingshaften Temperaturen diesen Jahres (es wird doch wohl nicht Sommer werden?) wirklich Spaß gemacht. Der Kottenforst wurde trailmäßig ausgewrungen bis auf den letzten, per Schilderdekret verbotenen Rückeweg (vorsichtshalber und um das Verbot zu unterstreichen hatte man sorgfältig umfangreiches Geäst in den Weg gelegt). 

Der Satz des Tages "ja, es geht gut" wird mir noch lange in den Ohren klingen  . Wettermäßig haben wir Glück gehabt - nun ja, wenn Engel reisen.... 

Toll, auch einmal neue Gesichter zu sehen. Dank an den Tourguide Uwe, dem hier das noch fehlende Tourmerkmal "Höhenmeter" an Hand der rekonstruierten Route mit "312" mitgeteilt werden kann (max. Steigung 14%, max. Gefälle 26%). Die restlichen Tourdaten kommen sicherlich vom Guide persönlich...


----------



## Derk (26. März 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, die Tour hat bei den ersten frühlingshaften Temperaturen diesen Jahres (es wird doch wohl nicht Sommer werden?) wirklich Spaß gemacht. Der Kottenforst wurde trailmäßig ausgewrungen bis auf den letzten, per Schilderdekret verbotenen Rückeweg (vorsichtshalber und um das Verbot zu unterstreichen hatte man sorgfältig umfangreiches Geäst in den Weg gelegt).


 
Hallo ,

ich konnte leider nicht so früh in Buschoven sein - dort erwischte mich gegen 14:00 Uhr  der einzige Nachmittagsregen.

Das mit dem Geäst kann ich nur unterstreichen.
Soweit in MagicMaps für den Kottenforst gestrichelte Linien auf Pfade hindeuten, muß man regelmäßig damit rechnen, dass die Pfade zugewachsen sind oder aber mit Geäst versperrt.

Mit An- und Rückreise durchs Rheintal brachte ich es gestern auf 87 km.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7bergezwerg (26. März 2006)

Die Tour gestern hat ein Heidenspaß gemacht. Das der Kottenforst so schöne Trails hat - wer hätte es gedacht!
Wir werden sicher noch öfter mitfahren.

Danke an die gute Führung von Uwe und die nette Gesellschaft.
Gruß
von Lissy und Peter


----------



## 7bergezwerg (26. März 2006)

Die Tour gestern hat ein Heidenspaß gemacht. Das der Kottenforst so schöne Trails hat - wer hätte es gedacht!
Wir werden sicher noch öfter mitfahren.

Danke an die gute Führung von Uwe und die nette Gesellschaft.
Gruß
von Lissy und Peter


----------



## blitzfitz (26. März 2006)

*Sinfonie in C-Dur im Wiedtal - Der Tourbericht*

Nachdem sich das Orchester trotz Sommerzeitumstellung PÜNKTLICH (ja wirklich  ) im Konzertsaal am Linzer Bahnhof eingefunden hatte, wurden die Instrumente gestimmt und sich seelisch auf den ersten Satz eingelassen. An den Instrumenten darf ich vorstellen:

Red Devile (Boris)
Roadrunner1 (Markus)
Handlampe (Uwe)
Daywalker74 (Thomas)
lüni (Jörg)

und der Dirigent blitzfitz (Ralf) 





Wegen etwas kleinerer Teilnehmerzahl beschloss der Dirigent die Sinfonie kurzerhand in ein Kammerkonzert für ein Streich-Sextett (jeder streichelt sein Instrument doch gerne, oder?) zu ändern.
Nach kurzer Rollfahrt vorbei an der Linzer Burg wurde das Programm schnell anspruchsvoller. Hinauf in die Höhen wollte die Partitur und die Streicher folgten willig. Das Tempo stieg, ebenfalls die Temperatur, sodass erste Stripeinlagen einfach nicht verhindert werden konnten. (Na ja, ein bisschen Sonnenbank könnte den Anblick etwas erträglicher gestalten.)





Schnell wurde der Forstweg tiefer und enger und insbesondere dunkler! NEIN, es war kein Nightride!!





Auf der Höhe wurde gequert, die rheinischen Gefilde langsam verlassen und über das dominierende Thema des Konzertes (Trails, Trails, Trails) in das bezaubernde Wiedtal abgetaucht. Die Abfahrt war schnell, technisch und wie immer leidenschaftlich. Im Tal angekommen war das seelige Grinsen aus den Gesichtern der Instrumentalisten einfach nicht zu tilgen. (Immer das Gleiche. Gibt es denn woanders nicht auch suchtgefährdende Wege??)

Na ja, der Dirigent tat sein Bestes, die Leidenschaft wieder einzufangen und auf den nächsten Trail zu lenken. Diesmal auf und ab und immer an der Wied entlang.





Ach was könnte die Partitur zu beschwingten Ehren kommen, wenn doch nicht immer wieder kleine Intermezzi die Kohärenz stören würden. Aber so isses halt. Manche machen eben ihre Morgentoilette auf der Tour. Nächstes Mal bringe ich vielleicht noch einen Satz Zahnbürsten mit.  





Kleine Schwierigkeiten, eingestreut durch die preussische Obrigkeit, .....




wurden wie immer mit geübter Eleganz und Synchronität befolgt. Hier muss ich doch meinem Orchester ein großes Lob aussprechen. Solche leichtfüßige Eleganz sieht man sonst nur im Wasserballett.





Nach weiteren Varianten des Themas (nochmal: Trails, Trails, Trails) erreichten wir die Nescher Mühle, an der das Publikum in die wohlverdiente Pause entlassen wurde.





Doch jede Sünde, und sei sie noch so süß, wird hart bestraft. Die nächste Rampe kommt bestimmt und ganz besonders auf dieser Tour. Sogar die ganz Harten gaben auf und dienten den Naturgesetzen - kleine Schritte und immer schön schieben. Man beachte die leicht gekrümmten Körperhaltungen, die die innere Demutshaltung zum Ausdruck bringen.





Aber jede Geißel findet ihr Ende. Auf dem Bärenkopp war die Welt wieder in Ordnung. Man schob sich einen weiteren Müsliriegel hinter die Kiemen, probierte das mitgeschleppte Sprühöl an der Kette aus (nicht das es irgendetwas bewirkt hätte ...) und ließ im Allgemeinen die Seele baumeln.





Doch bald klopfte der Dirigent auf das Pult, das Sextett formierte sich, um dem nächsten Trail zu huldigen. Diesmal eine gewagte Variante, denn die Trailmelodie schwang sich in gefährliche Höhen empor, immer mit dem Abgrund liebäugelnd. Aber auch diese technische Schwierigkeit wurde von dem erfahrenen Sextett mit Leichtigkeit gemeistert.





Vom Bärenkopp hinein in das Hochscheider Tal. Hier wurde den Freeride-Talenten jede Möglichkeit geboten. Ja ja, auch Tourenbiker können springen, wie dieses Photo eindrucksvoll belegt. (Bike und beide Füße in der Luft!)





Der geneigte Musikliebhaber wird nun mittlerweile erkannt haben, dass das Thema der Trailsinfonie in nur alle erdenkliche Varianten wissenschaftlich zerlegt, analysiert und experimentell bestätigt wurde.

Nach vollbrachtem Meisterstück kehrten die schweissgebadeten Künstler schließlich in der Blitzfitz Alm ein. Bei Kuchen, Berliner und Kaffee wurden die Lebensgeister wieder etwas aufgefrischt, bevor die letzte Abfahrt hinunter zum Bahnhof in Linz wie im Flug verging.




Herzlichen Dank an das Orchester. Ihr habt euch selbst übertroffen. (Euer Dirigent)

Tourdaten:  57km, 1508 Hm, Wetter super (trocken und nicht zu kalt, nicht zu warm).

Bis zum nächsten Mal,
                              Ralf


----------



## rpo35 (26. März 2006)

Ja ist ja schon gut Ralf, ich ärgere mich ja schon......bin "vor der Haustür" gestartet und habe mit viel mehr Regen gerechnet heute...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Manni (26. März 2006)

Schön wenn man den Finger noch in die Wunden legen kann.
 

Gruß Manni


----------



## Scottti (27. März 2006)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Tourdaten:  57km, 1508 Hm, Wetter super (trocken und nicht zu kalt, nicht zu warm).
> 
> Bis zum nächsten Mal,
> Ralf



Ja su ne driss, das kommt davon wenn man sich nicht den Wecker stellt.  
Hatte aber auch ne andere Uhrzeit im Kopf.
Da die Ausschreibung um 11.15 Uhr nicht mehr im Netz war, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass Ihr um 11 gestartet seit.
 Vielleicht lässt sich die Tour ja in einigen Wochen nochmal wiederholen.  

Aber trocken war es den Bildern zu Folge nur von oben!


----------



## on any sunday (27. März 2006)

Da der Deutsche Wettermusikdienst Händels Wassermusik im Spielplan angekündigt hatte, habe ich auf die ferne Aufführung verzichtet. Wie man so liest, war das eine üble Fehlinformation. Aber ich war ja auch noch von Uwes Kottensinfonie geschwächt.  

Hoffe, das es dieses Jahr nochmal auf den Sommer Spielplan kommt. 

Grüsse

Mikele


----------



## Handlampe (27. März 2006)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Herzlichen Dank an das Orchester. Ihr habt euch selbst übertroffen. (Euer Dirigent)




Herzlichen Dank an den großen Maestro. 

Auf dieser perfekt geschriebenen Overtüre wäre es wohl keinem Orchester möglich gewesen eine Disharmonie zu erzeugen.


----------



## Red Devil (27. März 2006)

Hey Ralf, äh Maestro 

möchte mich Uwe mit seinem Dank an Dich anschließen, war ne super Tour! 

Auch wenn ich am Anfang echte Bedenken hatte ob ich in einem so erstklassig besetztem Orchester überhaupt mitspielen kann.

Aber nach dem ersten Salti oder war´s schon ein Salto ? (Uwe hat es besser mit bekommen als ich selber!)
Na es endete zumindest in einem Tusch mit tiefen Einschlag......
seitdem weiß ich zumindest wofür Fahrtechnik so alles zu gebrauchen ist

Gruß Boris


----------



## Handlampe (27. März 2006)

So gab es dann am Samstag auch mal wieder eine kleine Runde durch den Kottenforst zu bewältigen. 
TT bis auf meine Wenigkeit  nicht vorhanden. MTM immerhin mit einem Fahrer dabei und dazu einige bekannte und auch zwei neue Gesichter.





Von links: Karin (Kalinka), Mikele (on any sunday), Uwe (dat bin ich),Helmut (Eifelwolf), Dieda (Hammelhetzer), Peter und Lissy (7bergezwerg).

Der Altersdurchschnitt unserer videlen Truppe lag wohl um die 40 Lenze.
 Nachdem also dann Alle ihre  Reumadecken und Gehhilfen in den jeweiligen Reisebussen zurück gelassen hatten, konnte es dann los gehen.

NEIN- und es ging nicht direkt zum Bahnhof Kottenforst zu Kaffee und Kuchen. 
Nach einer kurzen Trailschleife um Buschhoven ging es dann zwar schon in Richtung des oben genannten Rentnertempels. Auf Grund einer gewissen Senilität des Guides wurde dieser aber auf der Hinfahrt verfehlt und erst kurz vor Meckenheim die Bahnstrecke Bonn-Euskirchen überquert:

Hier lautete dann das Motto:

Schnell rüber- das schaffen wir noch- kann ja nichts passieren- wir haben ja Helme auf:





Weiter führte die Strecke über schnurgerade Wege bis zum Jägerhäuschen um dann wieder auf schnurgerader Strecke bis kurz vor Röttgen zu führen. Hier wurde es dann endlich auch ein wenig trailiger- für manche dann ein wenig zu trailig:





Na......wo is denn der verdammte Chickenway

Andere hatten dabei richtig Spass:





An diversen Wassern entlang trailte sich die Gang weiter Richtung Süden:





...um dann am Ringwall Venne die Buckelpiste zu testen:





Nun folgte die einzige längere Abfahrt dieser Runde zum Gut Marienforst in der Lissy ihre (Ab)flugkünste testete. Aber auch Peter hob ab, wobei die Landung wohl besser als bei ihr war:





Tja....jetzt waren wir unten- da konnten wir natürlich nicht bleiben- also wieder hoch- da hier sollte ja nicht im Spass enden. 
Wieder am Ringwall nahmen wir dann Karin wieder in unser Trüppchen auf und  unser Seniorenausflug folgte wieder einigenTrails, vorbei am Annabergerhof bis fast zur Waldau. 





Vorher wurde aber noch links abgebogen und der zweite etwas anspruchsvollere Downhill hinunter zum Katzenlochbach genommen (Ja, Dieter, das Teil hieß wirklich so)

Hoch nach und später durch Röttgen kamen wir dann auf die Witterschlicker Allee und es ging  in die diversen Trails am Rande des Brüser Berges bzw. später Witterschlicks 





....um dann doch kurz vor Ende der Tour doch noch im Seniorenparadies: Bahnhof Kottenforst einzutreffen.
Hier gab es die verdiente Rast bei Kaffee und Kuchen.

Der Rest bis nach Buschhoven war dann nur noch ausrollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (27. März 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ist ja schon gut Ralf, ich ärgere mich ja schon......bin "vor der Haustür" gestartet und habe mit viel mehr Regen gerechnet heute...



Keine Sorge, Ralph. Du wirst schon noch deine Chance bekommen, die legendären Wiedtaltrails kennenzulernen.  

Ralf


----------



## blitzfitz (27. März 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffe, das es dieses Jahr nochmal auf den Sommer Spielplan kommt.



Ja, Herr Sonntag und auch Ollie aus der Eifel, das Stück wird nochmal wiederholt. Einfach nur auf die großflächige Plakatierung im 7GB, Ahrtal und Eifel achten.


----------



## Daywalker74 (27. März 2006)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> *Sinfonie in C-Dur im Wiedtal - Der Tourbericht*
> 
> 
> Ein herzliches dankeschön an den dirigenten! klasse tour!!!!
> ...


----------



## Lüni (28. März 2006)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> *Sinfonie in C-Dur im Wiedtal - Der Tourbericht*...




Auch ich kann nur das allgemeine Lob Lied auf die Wiedtal Sinfonie mit singen.  Schön war es auch wenn mir am Ende etwas die Melodie abhanden gekommen ist, so war doch die Einkehr in die Blitzfitz-Alm ein gekonnter Abschluss. Noch einmal ein Dankeschön an die Wirtin.

Jörg


----------



## Roadrunner1 (28. März 2006)

Schließe mich den Vorrednern an. War eine schöne Tour. Auch wenn es etwas matschig war. Wir wurden ja mit leckerem Kuchen und Kaffee auf der Alm belohnt 
Dank an deine Gattin.
Den Bildern zufolge waren wir zu einer Sonntags Kuchenrunde unterwegs. 

Roadrunner


----------



## rotwildjünger (29. März 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

nach einer gewissen bikefreien Zeit befinde ich mich wieder im Training....

Ob es für die Tour am 22.4. reicht wird sich noch zeigen.

Ist in der Zwischenzeit eine Frühlingsaufbautour z.B. am kommenden Wochenende geplant ?

Gruß & bis bald
Michael


----------



## Hammelhetzer (29. März 2006)

rotwildjünger schrieb:
			
		

> Ist in der Zwischenzeit eine Frühlingsaufbautour z.B. am kommenden Wochenende geplant ?
> 
> Gruß & bis bald
> Michael


Klar,

am Samstag ex Steinbachtalsperre mit Herrn Hammelhetzer. Ist zwar keine "echte" TT-Tour, aber den Formaufbau dürfte das nicht stören.

Ciao
Hammelhetzer


----------



## Enrgy (30. März 2006)

@ Hammeldieda
Uups, Hoher Besuch angesagt?
sogar rikman hat sich eingetragen. Naja, war bestimmt ein Anwenderfehler. Kennt sich eben nicht so gut aus mit dem Forum


----------



## Handlampe (9. April 2006)

Nach dem Motto: "Unsere Tour soll schöner werden" war ich heute mit meiner besseren Hälfte rund um den Laacher See unterwegs....was soll ich sagen: Da gibt es ja noch ein paar herrliche Trails, die der Jakobsweg auslässt.....tztztz....die werden natürlich noch mit eingebaut, damit die Kollegen, die am 22. nur bis Mayen mitfahren wollen auch noch auf ihre Kosten kommen. 

Übrigens wird die Strecke dadurch nur unwesentlich länger.....aber viiieeel schöner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (12. April 2006)

Morgen,
wie wäre es denn Ostern mit ner Tour im Siebengebirge/Ahrtal oder sonst wo?
Muss auch keine 100+x km Tour sein  Außer am Ostersonntag hab ich Zeit.
Gruß Manni


----------



## on any sunday (12. April 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen,
> wie wäre es denn Ostern mit ner Tour im Siebengebirge/Ahrtal oder sonst wo?
> Muss auch keine 100+x km Tour sein  Außer am Ostersonntag hab ich Zeit.
> Gruß Manni



Wie wäre es Ostermontag ins Siebengebirge/Ahrtal     Nee, ist doch ein Scherz, oder? Frag Uwe, warum man das vermeiden sollte.

Ich fahre am Samstag zur Wehebachtalsperre, kannst dich ja anschließen wenn du magst. Wenn es uns zu voll wird, können wir uns ja absetzen, ich kenne mich ja aus,  vielleicht kommt Schreiner auch mit.  

Für Montag schwanke ich noch zwischen einer größeren Cyclocross Tour durchs Bergische incl. "Rund um Köln" oder der ollen, geklauten TT Tour Satzvey-BaMü-Satzvey.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Manni (12. April 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es Ostermontag ins Siebengebirge/Ahrtal     Nee, ist doch ein Scherz, oder? Frag Uwe, warum man das vermeiden sollte.
> 
> Ich fahre am Samstag zur Wehebachtalsperre, kannst dich ja anschließen wenn du magst. Wenn es uns zu voll wird, können wir uns ja absetzen, ich kenne mich ja aus,  vielleicht kommt Schreiner auch mit.
> 
> ...


Ja nu  eben in der Eifel und das Siebengebirge begrenzt sich ja auch nicht nur auf den Petersberg... Ich will mal wieder Anstiege und vor allem Downhills mit mehr als 200hm  Man könnte ja auch nachts fahren, wenn die Ostereiersucher weg sind 


Ist gebongt Michael, ich bin dann am Samstag am Lidl oder wars nen Aldi? Sag mal ne Uhrzeit.
Ich nehm das Hardtail, aber wie fix sind die Jungs denn so?

Gruß Manni


----------



## Handlampe (12. April 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen,
> wie wäre es denn Ostern mit ner Tour im Siebengebirge/Ahrtal oder sonst wo?
> Muss auch keine 100+x km Tour sein  Außer am Ostersonntag hab ich Zeit.
> Gruß Manni



Für Montag könnte man vielleicht in's obere Ahrtal -Schuld, Blankenheim......die Ecke. Da geht es meistens mit dem Wandereraufkommen.

Am Samstag bin ich ja auch bei den WBTS'lern unterwegs.

Den Freitag gibt es ja auch noch....


----------



## Manni (12. April 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Für Montag könnte man vielleicht in's obere Ahrtal -Schuld, Blankenheim......die Ecke. Da geht es meistens mit dem Wandereraufkommen.
> 
> Am Samstag bin ich ja auch bei den WBTS'lern unterwegs.
> 
> Den Freitag gibt es ja auch noch....



Ne passt schon, ich komme einfach Samstag mit  

Gruß Manni


----------



## on any sunday (12. April 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Ist gebongt Michael, ich bin dann am Samstag am Lidl oder wars nen Aldi? Sag mal ne Uhrzeit.
> Ich nehm das Hardtail, aber wie fix sind die Jungs denn so?
> 
> Gruß Manni



Am Aldi, gegenüber ist aber der Lidl.  9:30 Uhr 

Der harte Kern mit R2D2 oder XZehRazer ist schon fix, aber wenn es uns zu langsam wird, können wir uns ja absetzen.  

Grüsse

Mikele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (12. April 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen,
> wie wäre es denn Ostern mit ner Tour im Siebengebirge/Ahrtal oder sonst wo?
> Muss auch keine 100+x km Tour sein  Außer am Ostersonntag hab ich Zeit.
> Gruß Manni



Hallo allerseits,

eine Führung durchs Wiedtal/Westerwald kann ich leider auch nicht anbieten, da ich blöderweise unter "ärztlicher Aufsicht" im Bett liege.   Ich wünsche euch allen aber viel Spass - wo auch immer. 

Bis bald mal,
Ralf


----------



## Handlampe (16. April 2006)

Nachmal an alle Geisteskran... ich meine, alle lustigen Bikegesellen die sich mit uns am Samstag in den Jakobsweg stürzen wollen.

Ich habe schon eine Einkehr in Monreal geplant. Da solch eine größere Rast aber doch immer ziemlich viel Zeit frist sollte doch jeder genug Proviant dabei haben, damit wir notfalls diese Rast auch sparen können.  

Ich möchte auch nocheinmal darauf hinweisen dass, wenn es abzusehen ist das wir die ganze Strecke nicht schaffen sollten dann auch Alle nur bis Mayen fahren.


P.S.

So einen kleinen Dämpfer hab ich allerdings schon wieder bekommen: Die Wettervorhersage sieht noch nicht sehr prickelnd aus.
Ich will mal hoffen, dass sich das im Laufe der Woche noch ändert......weil dann für Sonntag besseres Wetter angekündigt ist. 
Hoffentlich verschiebt sich die Sache noch ein wenig nach vorne.

Bei Regen werde ich die Tour absagen.


----------



## on any sunday (16. April 2006)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> eine Führung durchs Wiedtal/Westerwald kann ich leider auch nicht anbieten, da ich blöderweise unter "ärztlicher Aufsicht" im Bett liege.   Ich wünsche euch allen aber viel Spass - wo auch immer.
> 
> ...



Weichei 

Unter Aufsicht? Bist du so ein renitenter Patient?  Gute Besserung, von was auch immer.  

Grüsse

Mikele


----------



## Handlampe (17. April 2006)

Wieder schlechte Nachrichten für die Jakobswegtour:


_Bahnstrecke zwischen Mayen-Ost und Andernach gesperrt

Die Deutsche Bahn Netz führt in der Zeit von 08. April bis 02. Mai 2006
größere Instandhaltungsarbeiten auf der Strecke der Pellenz-Eifel-Bahn zwischen Andernach und Mayen-Ost durch. Daher werden die Züge in diesem Streckenabschnitt durch Busverkehr ersetzt. _

Damit fällt wohl der Notnagel weg.....mit dem Fahrrad im Bus ist ja so eine Sache, meistens zicken die Fahrer immer ziemlich rum.


----------



## blitzfitz (17. April 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Weichei
> 
> Unter Aufsicht? Bist du so ein renitenter Patient?  Gute Besserung, von was auch immer.
> 
> ...



Keine Sorge, Herr Doktor Sonntag. Bin bald wieder auf dem Damm. Ich übe ja schon wieder im Keller das Fahrradschieben.  

Ralf


----------



## Derk (17. April 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Damit fällt wohl der Notnagel weg.....mit dem Fahrrad


 
Hallo Uwe,

keine Angst, ich melde mich zu der Tour bestimmt nicht an, möchte aber einen Ausweg aufweisen.

Aussteiger könnten sich ja schon in Maria Laach verabschieden und von dort per Landstraße ( L116) über Nickenich nach Andernach runter radeln. Es sind dann zwar 14km zu bewältigen, davon aber die letzten 10 km bergab etwa 335 hm. Der ANstieg von etwa 105 hm auf den ersten 4 km werden die Cracks, die Dich begleiten, sicherlich noch in den Beinen haben.

Schönes Rest-Ostern wünscht
Derk

PS: Einige km vor Maria Laach, nämlich in Schalkenbach, bietet sich die Möglichkeit, entspannt auf Landstraße durch das Vinxtbachtal hinunter zum Rhein zu fahren.


----------



## Manni (18. April 2006)

Habe mich wieder abgemeldet, seit der Rureifelrunde plagen mich Probleme mit meiner Kniemuskulatur.  
Die 5 Kings werden dafür Sonntag in Essen den CTF angehen. Sind zum Glück nur 70km/1400Hm, ohne Zeitdruck und mit Garantie auf eine Zielankunft bei Tageslicht  

Wünsche euch viel Spaß,
Manni


----------



## rpo35 (18. April 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mich wieder abgemeldet, seit der Rureifelrunde plagen mich Probleme mit meiner Kniemuskulatur.
> Die 5 Kings werden dafür Sonntag in Essen den CTF angehen. Sind zum Glück nur 70km/1400Hm, ohne Zeitdruck und mit Garantie auf eine Zielankunft bei Tageslicht
> 
> Wünsche euch viel Spaß,
> Manni


Find ich schade, fand Dein Grinsen selbst in den steilsten Rampen so klasse  Wenn sich die Wetterprognosen bestätigen, wird's eh verschoben und dann bist Du dabei... 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Manni (18. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Find ich schade, fand Dein Grinsen selbst in den steilsten Rampen so klasse  Wenn sich die Wetterprognosen bestätigen, wird's eh verschoben und dann bist Du dabei...
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



Ich hab mich nur gefreut, dass ich bei den fiesen Uphills das Hardtail genommen hab. Dafür wars bergab nicht so angenehm.  Eine schön trailige Runde wars, werde mich nun öfters bei euch blicken lassen, jedenfalls wenns nicht grad ne Racerunde wird.  Bei den ganzen CC-Bikes ist das aber wohl Wunschdenken  

Gruß Manni

Wäre gerne dabei, aber 110km und 2500hm sind doch was anderes. Dafür bin ich dann wohl bei on any sundays Vormittagstour dabei


----------



## Marco_Lev (18. April 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre gerne dabei, aber 110km und 2500hm sind doch was anderes. Dafür bin ich dann wohl bei on any sundays Vormittagstour dabei



manni,
hör` ich da etwa ein leises mama?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (18. April 2006)

Übrigens: Nochmal bei Wetter.com vorbei geschaut ? Plötzlich kein Regen mehr in Sicht... Hoffentlich klappts !

Grüße
Ralph

Ps: Mama lass mich krank werden...


----------



## on any sunday (18. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens: Nochmal bei Wetter.com vorbei geschaut ? Plötzlich kein Regen mehr in Sicht... Hoffentlich klappts !
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph
> ...



Shit, das Wetter wird anscheinend doch nicht schlecht, der Belgier fährt mit, kann es noch schlimmer kommen.


----------



## rpo35 (18. April 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Shit, das Wetter wird anscheinend doch nicht schlecht, der Belgier fährt mit, kann es noch schlimmer kommen.


Nee, geht nicht...der Belgier fühlt genauso...


----------



## rpo35 (18. April 2006)

...übrigens klinken sich da klammheimlich immer mehr aus......


----------



## Handlampe (19. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ...übrigens klinken sich da klammheimlich immer mehr aus......




....hab ich doch gesacht.

Das Ausscheidungsrennen findet jetzt sogar schon vor den TT Touren statt.


----------



## supasini (19. April 2006)

hi uwe etc.,
ich klink mich auch aus...
wollte ja eigentlich mit meinem bruder mitfahren, das klappt aber zeitlich doch nicht so, wie wir uns das dachten, werden stattdessen einen alternativen kürzeren Törn drehen.
Euch viel Spass und uns allen geiles Wetter!

Bietest du dehmnähx noch mal die 3-Täler-Tour an? die haben wir letzten Herbst gesucht aber nur partiell gefunden.
(Oder würdest du mir ersatzweise den GPS-Track davon mal "leihen"?)
Liebe Grüße, Martin


----------



## Derk (20. April 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ....hab ich doch gesacht.
> 
> Das Ausscheidungsrennen findet jetzt sogar schon vor den TT Touren statt.


----------



## rpo35 (20. April 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ...Damit fällt wohl der Notnagel weg.....mit dem Fahrrad im Bus ist ja so eine Sache, meistens zicken die Fahrer immer ziemlich rum.


Das kannst Du voll knicken Uwe...mit 10 und mehr Bikern unmöglich ! Kannst Du jetzt nochmal kurz für Ortsunkundige zusammenfassen, was die Instandhaltungsarbeiten für uns bedeuten bzw. was Du nun geplant hast ? Ich werde ca. 5:45 hier mit dem PKW in Richtung Alfter starten und bis zu Deiner Haustür kommen...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Handlampe (21. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst Du jetzt nochmal kurz für Ortsunkundige zusammenfassen, was die Instandhaltungsarbeiten für uns bedeuten bzw. was Du nun geplant hast ?



Ich??....planen??

Ich weiß von nix..... 

Plan ist: Ankommen......falls nicht gibt es genug Möglichkeiten auch mit dem Rad wieder Richtung Rhein zu fahren um dann mit der Bahn wieder zurück....


P.S.

Für Samstag sind über 20 Grad angekündigt: Werde die Tour wohl wegen zu starker Hitze absagen müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (21. April 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich??....planen??...


Na gut...hauptsache, ich hab am Ende 'nen Schuldigen...


----------



## on any sunday (21. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Das kannst Du voll knicken Uwe...mit 10 und mehr Bikern unmöglich ! Kannst Du jetzt nochmal kurz für Ortsunkundige zusammenfassen, was die Instandhaltungsarbeiten für uns bedeuten bzw. was Du nun geplant hast ? Ich werde ca. 5:45 hier mit dem PKW in Richtung Alfter starten und bis zu Deiner Haustür kommen...
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph







			
				Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich??....planen??
> 
> Ich weiß von nix.....
> 
> ...



Hallo Mädels,

war schon klar, das Uwe keinen Plan hat. Die Instandhaltungsarbeiten betreffen nur die Leute, die halt vorhatten von Mayen per Bahn wieder Richtung Rhein zu kommen. Schienenersatzverkehr, tolles Wort , ist auf Radfahrer nicht eingerichtet, Einer ist ok, ein ganzes Rudel hat keine Chance.

Ab Mayen ist übrigens der Break Even Point, bis dahin dürfte der Rhein näher sein, Richtung Monreal ist die Mosel näher. 

Hab hier nur eine grobe Routenkarte, aber wir dürften ab Daun den ersten Teil des Lieserpfads fahren, sehr schön. Wenn absehbar ist, das wir im Dunkeln durchs Elzbachtal fahren würden, könnte man dann auch den Lieserpfad weiterfahren, aber das soll der Führer   entscheiden.

Bisch morschen.

Mischael


----------



## Scottti (21. April 2006)

*Die Trails sind trocken und die Temperaturen verlocken!

Morgen gehts ab! Bis zur Mosel!!!  *

Das Wetter ist keine Ausrede mehr.


----------



## 130/100 (21. April 2006)

Na großartig,
jetzt habt Ihr die Tour trotz logistischer Hindernisse durchorganisiert  und nun muss auch ich mich ausklinken! Gestern auf dem Heimweg vom Büro hat es mir die hintere Bremsscheibe zerbröselt und dabei auch gleich noch den Bremssattel. "Tötet Onkel Shimano!"  
Bin heute den ganzen Tag unterwegs und habe so keine Zeit, mich kurzfristig um Ersatz zu kümmern...

Ich hoffe, ich werde deshalb nicht ebenfalls zerbröselt, wenn ich mich wieder mal bei Euch sehen lasse. Ich wünsch Euch jede Menge Spaß und trockene Strecken ohne Wanderer!!!!!


----------



## Handlampe (21. April 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hab hier nur eine grobe Routenkarte, aber wir dürften ab Daun den ersten Teil des Lieserpfads fahren, sehr schön. Wenn absehbar ist, das wir im Dunkeln durchs Elzbachtal fahren würden, könnte man dann auch den Lieserpfad weiterfahren, aber das soll der Führer   entscheiden.
> 
> Bisch morschen.
> 
> Mischael



Da haben Sie aber eine sehr grobe Routenkarte Herr Sonntag.

Also, wenn wir noch nach Daun bzw. lieserpfad wollen, dann müssen wir wirklich die Zelte einpacken.
Die Strecke geht ab Mayen bis Monreal und dann ins Elzbachtal.....

Beim nächsten Mal solltest du vielleicht doch auf eine Wanderkarte, und nicht auf den guten alten Weltatlas im Maßstab 1:4 000 000 schauen


----------



## on any sunday (21. April 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Da haben Sie aber eine sehr grobe Routenkarte Herr Sonntag.
> 
> Also, wenn wir noch nach Daun bzw. lieserpfad wollen, dann müssen wir wirklich die Zelte einpacken.
> Die Strecke geht ab Mayen bis Monreal und dann ins Elzbachtal.....
> ...



Schäm, war wohl überarbeitet und habe da wohl was verwechselt und nur die Wanderwegmarkierung (Schwarzes Dreieck) gesehen, Mayen oder Manderscheid, egal, Hauptsache Europa.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (21. April 2006)

Ich lass mich einfach überraschen ...meine Sigma schmeiß ich mal vorsichtshalber in den Rucksack.
Ich war eben noch ein bisschen üben; beim Alpen-x war die erste Etappe am schlimmsten und danach ging's bestens...hoffentlich klappt das auch diesmal...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## on any sunday (21. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lass mich einfach überraschen ...meine Sigma schmeiß ich mal vorsichtshalber in den Rucksack.
> Ich war eben noch ein bisschen üben; beim Alpen-x war die erste Etappe am schlimmsten und danach ging's bestens...hoffentlich klappt das auch diesmal...
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



Du bist ein sehr kranker Mann.


----------



## rpo35 (21. April 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist ein sehr kranker Mann.


Du hast was vergessen: Unheilbar...


----------



## schneifel (21. April 2006)

Zack,Zack 

Alle in die Heia....so wegen durchhalten  

Wir sehen uns  morgen früh um 7:30 am Bahnhof 

 Bin auch unheilbar krank...glaub ich ?!


----------



## rpo35 (21. April 2006)

schneifel schrieb:
			
		

> Zack,Zack
> 
> Alle in die Heia....so wegen durchhalten  ...


Jawohl Chef...bin bald weg...muss schon gegen 5:45 los hier...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## schneifel (21. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Jawohl Chef...bin bald weg...muss schon gegen 5:45 los hier...
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph




Ich fahr aber erst um 6:00 los  

Bis denne


----------



## Race4Hills (21. April 2006)

Hallo Uwe, hallo Ralph,

leider kann ich wegen meiner akuten Rückenverletzung nicht mit fahren, obwohl das Wetter so toll ist und über haupt die Tomburgtouren immer eine der Besten sind.

Schade doch es wird schon wieder 

Viel Spass, sonne und trockene Trails

 Jens


----------



## rpo35 (21. April 2006)

Schade Jens...hoffentlich geht's bald besser !!
@schneifel: Von wo startest Du denn ?


----------



## rpo35 (23. April 2006)

Moin Männer...war um 23:45 Zuhause; duschen und dann eine riesen Portion Nudeln und 'ne ganze Schüssel Salat. Direkt nach dem Essen in die Kiste taugt nicht; also noch schnell die Bilder hochgeladen...
Viel Spaß beim Bericht schreiben Uwe...war 'ne richtig geile Tour !! 
Falls jemand irgend welche Bilder in hoher Auflösung haben möchte, Pm oder Mail mit Dateiname(n) !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## blitzfitz (23. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Spaß beim Bericht schreiben Uwe...war 'ne richtig geile Tour !!



Tolle Bilder und stramme Leistung! Da wird mir richtig schwer ums Herz, nicht dabei gewesen zu sein.  

Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (23. April 2006)

*Wir haben es geschafft*


Ich hab auch nicht direkt schlafen können, Ralph.....noch zuviel Adrenalin im Körper. 
Mann, war das Klasse.
Bin im Bett nochmal die ganze Tour durchgegangen, was wir an dem einen Tag alles erlebt haben.......

Sehr schöne Bilder, Ralph....da werd ich doch Einige zum Berichtschreiben mißbrauchen


----------



## schneifel (23. April 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> *Wir haben es geschafft*
> 
> 
> Ich hab auch nicht direkt schlafen können, Ralph.....noch zuviel Adrenalin im Körper.




.......oder lag es am Sauerstoffmangel im Kleinhirn   

Klasse die Tour..UND WIR HABEN ES GESCHAFFT...hab aber auch nicht daran gezweifelt.

Uwe, für deinen Bericht : Es waren keine 6- sondern 7 Plattfüsse. Als ich heute das Votec aus dem Bus holte...siehe da- plattes Hinterrad..tz, tz. Wegen der Schläuche müssen wir noch mal mit Herrn sunday Kontakt aufnehmen.

Olli, ich schick dir nächste Woche ne PN wegen des Downhill Lenkers.

Weiter so !!!


----------



## rpo35 (23. April 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ...Sehr schöne Bilder, Ralph...


Danke...dieses hier wird Foto des Monats; Titel: "Die Bergung des Onkel Sonntag"...






Übrigens: Aus dem Familientag sind Umräumarbeiten im Kinderzimmer vom Junior geworden...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Roadrunner1 (23. April 2006)

Hi
War eine super Ausfahrt und eine sehr lustige Truppe. Zum Ende der Tour wurden die Sprüche immer besser. Gestern habe ich erstmal eine riesengroße Portion Nudeln gegessen, meinen Flüssigkeitshaushalt wieder in Ordnung gebracht, geduscht und bin dann 'topfit' ins Bett gefallen.


----------



## supasini (23. April 2006)

saagenhaft! ich bin schwer beeindruckt!  - und ganz froh, dass ich mich verdrückt habe: bin heute mit meinem Bruder 80 km/1200 Hm gefahren und das war bei meinem momentanen Trainingsstand schon so ziemlich das Maximum.
Martin


----------



## Manni (23. April 2006)

Ja bei den Photos kann man schon neidisch werden, allerdings wäre mir das auch zu krass gewesen. Bei dem Schnitt und trotzdem 12  Stunden Fahrzeit   Konntet ihr das Manitou retten?   und wo ist Onkel Sonntag .... Bin schon auf den Bericht gespannt  

Gruß Manni


----------



## Enrgy (23. April 2006)

Riisspäkkt! Da habt ihr ja wirklich ganz nett zugeschlagen. 14,6er Schnitt auf die Entfernung und bei 2,5 Hkm - au weia! 
Mir hätte ein Drittel der Strecke zum plattsein gereicht:kotz: 
Es ist schon erstaunlich wieviele Biker solch eine Tour zuende fahren können. Spricht für eure endlosen Winterpokal-Kilometer in den letzten Monaten! Bin zwar selber schon 2x von Mayen um den Laacher See und auf den Hochsimmer gefahren, aber das war mir schon genug!
Aber das Elztal werde ich mir wohl schon nochmal geben, sieht ja lekka aus der "Sägezahn"-Teil im Höhenprofil. 

PS: zum obigen Bild fällt mir nur ein : Opa rettet Opa....


----------



## Roadrunner1 (23. April 2006)

Bis zur Mittagspause auf dem Autohof (unsere Pausen lagen im späteren Verlauf öfters an unidyllischen Punkten) in der Nähe des Laacher Sees lag der Schnitt sogar bei knapp 16. Zeitweise hatte ich das Gefühl auf der Flucht zu sein. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, hatten wir bis zur Mittagspause nur einen kürzeren Stopp, welcher, zwecks Reifenplatten an meinem Bike, etwas verlängert wurde. Doch mit den Reifenflicken sollte ich nicht alleine sein. Es entwickelte sich später eine regelrechte Schlauchtausch-Orgie mit einigen Skurilitäten. Und zum Schluss wurden bis zu 12Euro pro Schlauch verlangt  
Aber das schärfste war, dass Markus Helmuts Ersatzschlauch direkt requirierte als er uns verließ.
Das Elztal sollte man aber nur zu Zeiten mit geringem Wanderaufkommen durchfahren. Vielleicht gibt es dort breitere Wege, aber den Weg, den wir gefahren sind, war sehr schmal.
p.s. Dabei war der andere Opa mit einem normalem Tourenbike auf dem Trail. Ich habe mich gefragt, ob der zu der Stelle gefahren ist.


----------



## Handlampe (23. April 2006)

Bericht gibt es erst in den nächsten Tagen. 
Heute war das Wetter einfach zu schön. 

Da haben Oli und ich noch eine schöne Runde mit den Mädels zur Steinbach gemacht.

P.S.

Übrigens gibt es jetzt einen neuen Pächter im Waldgasthaus Steinbach.

Jetzt haben überhöhte Preise und pampiges Benehmen gegenüber Bikern wohl ein Ende.

Die Preise  sind jetzt absolut zivil und das Essen war einfach lecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (23. April 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> *Wir haben es geschafft*
> 
> 
> Ich hab auch nicht direkt schlafen können, Ralph.....noch zuviel Adrenalin im Körper.
> ...


----------



## rpo35 (23. April 2006)

Ich bin's nochmal,

Helmut hat eben einige Bilder in o.g. Auflösung bestellt und schon geht der Ärger los...bei WEB.DE gehen max. 4mb pro mail...
Ich lade jetzt alle Bilder in einem RAR-Archiv hoch; für DSL-User sollte das am besten sein. Den Link zum Downloaden gibt's morgen.

Wer kein DSL hat...wie gehabt; PM oder Mail.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Daywalker74 (23. April 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> *Wir haben es geschafft*
> 
> Nabend!
> 
> ...


----------



## rpo35 (23. April 2006)

Achtung !!
Ging schneller als ich dachte:
http://www.ralph-patzel.de/mtb/22_bonn_moselkern.rar

Je nach Browser Links-klick und speichern oder Rechts-Klick und Ziel speichern unter...
Sind zwar knappe 75MB, aber mit einer anständigen Verbindung geht das recht flott.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## on any sunday (24. April 2006)

Hallo Pilger  

Da der ultimative Bericht vom Master of Desaster noch etwas dauert, hier meine rein subjektive, parteiische und kurze Darstellung der Jakobs Expedition.

Es trafen sich also tatsächlich mehr als 10 Pilger zu nachtschlafender Zeit am Alfter der Welt. Als Erstes wurde der Verfasser dieser Zeilen Opfer übelster Schutzblechdiskriminierung, was sich aber wenig später bitter rächen würde.

Lockeres Einradeln war angesagt und so ging es über Asphalt bis zum Kottenforst, wo man auf die ersten, vom nächtlichen Regen durchweichten, Pfade stieß, soviel zum Thema Schutzblech. Diese Wegbeschaffenheit und ein verklemmter Daywalker führten zu ersten Verzögerungen.

In der Nähe von Meckenheim wandelten wir zum ersten Mal auf dem Jakobsweg und nahmen noch 3 weitere Pilger auf, unter ihnen auch den unheimlichen Scotti und Herrn Popowisch oder so. Dies führte zu der üblichen TT Tempoverschärfung, die erst an einem tothäßlichen, neuzeitlichen Aussichtsturm über Bad Neuenahr eine kurze Unterbrechung erfuhr. Dort oben war auch der erste, aber beileibe nicht letzte, Luf(s)tverlust eines Reifens zu verzeichen, Betroffener in jeder Hinsicht Pilger Roadrunner1.

Die Geschwindigkeit wurde weiter hochgehalten, der Autor ließ sich aber nicht beirren und bildete körnerschonend meist das Schlußlicht, wohlwissend, daß das Spiel heute deutlich länger als 90 Minuten dauert und erst der Schaffner in Moselkern abpfeift.

Am idyllischen Laacher See wurde der zweite Platten verzeichnet und kurz danach der malerische Autohof an der A61 zwecks Nahrungsaufnahme angesteuert. Dieser gastliche Ort wurde dann wieder in Richtung Jakobsweg verlassen, um sich über weiter Hügel dem geografischen Höhepunkt der Tour, dem Hochsimmer zu nähern. Meinem Eindruck nach ließen sich hier schon bei manchem Pilger leichte Verschleisserscheinungen erkennen.

Der feine Trail nach Mayen verursachte bei Pilger Schneifel auch leichte Luftverluste und ich spendete ihm Trost und Schlauch. Auch am Trailende lachte die Gummiindustrie und applaudierte Pilger Scotti, Platten Numero 4. Pilger Daywalker hatte diesmal eine Schraube locker, wen wundert das, dem aber der gute Samariter Sonntag abhelfen konnte.

In Mayen mußte uns ein Pilger topfit verlassen, leider waren diese Krämpfe in den untern Extremitäten etwas hinderlich. Dank der nun anwesenden Sonneneinstrahlung machte Mann sich teilweise nakich und es wurde in Monreal eine Pause eingelegt, die durch aufgeplusterter Hefeteilchen lecker war, aber uns Dank Scottis abgeplusterten Reifen den fünften Platten bescherte.

Jetzt wartete aber das wunderschöne Elzbachtal auf die Pilger, Es war die perfekte Uhrzeit, von Monreal wagte kein Wanderer mehr den Weg gen Moselkern, die Sonne lachte und wir hatten Sonnenbrillen, perfekt. Angeblich sollte es tendenziell bergab gehen, tat es auch. Leckere Mischung aus breiteren Wegen, schmalen Trails und einsamer Flußidylle. Aber da es teilweise am Hang entlang ging, war die ein oder andere Schiebung dabei.

Deshalb Vorsicht, wer nicht immer schön aufpaßt, kann wie Pilger Sonntag vom Pfad der Tugend abkommen und sich unversehens im Abseits befinden. Außer des sechsten Plattens auf dieser Tour und versiegenden Nahrungsmitteln kann also von der Durchquerung nichts Negatives berichtet werden. Im Gegentum, Höhepunkt war natürlich die plötzlich ins Auge springende Burg Elz in ruhiger Abendstimmung. Von dort ging es wirklich nur noch bergab und die ermatteten Pilger erreichten den Pudels, äh, Moselkern. Lobet und preiset das große Manitou.

Ein Dank geht an den Pilgervater Handlampe, eine Wallfahrt, die dieses Jahr nur schwer zu toppen sein wird.

Pilger Mikele


----------



## Kalinka (24. April 2006)

Zwar war ich nicht dabei (nur zur Nachsorge beim Pilgervater), dennoch ist es mir immer wieder ein Vergnügen die verbalen Ergüsse des Herrn Sonntag zu lesen. Ein Hoch auf den Meister des geschriebenen und doppelgedeuteten  Wortes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (24. April 2006)

Wie wahr, wie wahr Karin... ...und alles entspricht der vollen Wahrheit und ist frei von Übertreibung...eeehrlisch; großes Ehrenwort, ich war dabei


----------



## Handlampe (24. April 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Dank geht an den Pilgervater Handlampe, eine Wallfahrt, die dieses Jahr nur schwer zu toppen sein wird.
> 
> Pilger Mikele




Was soll ich da noch schreiben???

Besser als von unserem radelndem siebenten Wochentag lässt sich die Geschichte einfach nicht formulieren.


----------



## Enrgy (24. April 2006)

Als Nichtteilnehmer erwarte ich eine Story, an der ich genauso lange lese, wie ihr gefahren seid... 
Du schreibst ja nicht mit dem Hintern, obwohl der ja scheinbar nicht sooo weh tun kann, wenn du gestern schon wieder zur Steinbach geschaukelt bist.


----------



## rpo35 (24. April 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll ich da noch schreiben???
> 
> Besser als von unserem radelnden siebenten Wochentag lässt sich die Geschichte einfach nicht formulieren.


Du schreibst !! Und zwar so wie sich's gehört mit feinen Bildern. Wenn nicht komme ich vorbei und klaue Dir die Arschcreme...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Red Devil (24. April 2006)

Hey ihr tapferen Pilger

das hört sich ja einfach genial an was ihr da am Samstag vollbracht habt 
und man sieht es ja an den Bildern, pilgern hilft. Zum mindest sorgt es schon mal für schönes Wetter 

Um so bedauerlicher das ich mich noch so kurzfristig hab abmelden müssen, wobei ganz ehrlich gesagt, ob ich da hätte mithalten können..............fraglich. 
frei nach dem Motto ´´ohne dich können sie es schaffen´´ und sie haben es geschafft. 

Jetzt freue ich mich auf den Bericht und die Bilder von Uwe 

Hut ab Boris


----------



## on any sunday (24. April 2006)

Tschuldigung, wollte hier keinen durch meine kleine kreative Mittagspause von der Arbeit abhalten.


----------



## Schnegge (24. April 2006)

So bin auch wieder unter den Lebenden  .

War 'ne absolut geniale Pilgeraktion . Dank noch mal an die Handlampe für die super geniale Route (perfekter Abschluss im Elzbachtal  )  und das spitzen guiding   . War 'ne tolle Gruppe und die Sorge einiger Leute, dass man mit so vielen bikern so 'ne lange Tour nich' durchziehen kann hat sich als vollkommen unbegründet erwiesen  .

Gestern bin ich dann noch, da es ja nichts besseres zu tun gab, mit Solanum die CTF in Essen gefahren... waren ja nur 68km mit 1200hm....

Meine Erkenntnisse der Pilgertour: 
seh zu, dass du nicht top fit bist, sonst kommst du nie an  und wer bremmst wird langsammer


----------



## rpo35 (24. April 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> ...und die Sorge einiger Leute, dass man mit so vielen bikern so 'ne lange Tour nich' durchziehen kann hat sich als vollkommen unbegründet erwiesen  ....


Zur Zeit dieser Äusserungen waren noch 19 oder 20 Biker gemeldet. Du kannst sicher davon ausgehen, dass wir im Stockdüstern in Moselkern angekommen wären . Ich darf gar nicht dran denken, wieviele Plattfüsse noch dazu gekommen wären...tja, Tubeless rulez 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Schnegge (24. April 2006)

Da hast'e natürlich recht. Ich hab aber auch die Aussage gehört: "Mit mehr als 6 Leuten kann man so was nich' durch ziehen"  . Im Endekefekt kommt's eh nich' auf die Menge an, sondern vorallem auf die Leute...und die ham am Samstag ja gut gepasst . 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## mac_cgn (25. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank, dass ihr mich mitgeschleppt habt. Ich bin 3 x gestorben und 3 x wiederauferstanden. Würde mich der nächsten Tour aber gerne wieder anschließen.

Grüße Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (25. April 2006)

Mac_cgn: Ja, ich denke es war eine gute Mischung aus fiten und zähen Bikern. Ich habe bei weniger harten Touren schon gestandene Männer mit Tränen in den Augen gesehen...
Übrigens: Regnet e in Alfter auch ? Wenn ja, schreibt Uwe sicher gerade am Bericht......mach mal hin alte Petroleumfunzel...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Handlampe (25. April 2006)

Etappen einer Pilgerfahrt   oder:

Die Jakobs-Sisters on Tour​


Viele wollten mit......aber nur die Gläubigsten folgten dann endültig den Spuren des (anfänglich) schlammigen Jakobs. 

Völlig ungewöhnlich für eine TeamTomburgJakobsTour wurde der Pilgerzug sogar im Laufe des Weges  noch größer, doch dazu später mehr.







_
7:40 Uhr km 0,0_





Von links wären da die folgenden Pilger zu erwähnen:

Guido, der mehrfach Gestorbene
Uwe, der Pilgervater
Markus, der Roadrunnende
Ralph, der Ausländige
Jörg, der Langhaarige
Helmut, der Zähe
Thomas, der Schneifelige
Thomas, der Speichige
Michael, der Ältere

So machte sich der Zug also auf um von Alfter Richtung Santiago de Compostela zu pilgern. Halt! Es war nicht Santiago de Compostela, sondern Moselkern welches zu erpilgern galt, aber es sei dem Verfasser dieser Zeilen diese kleine Verwechslung nachzusehen, klingen doch die beiden Ortschaften äusserst ähnlich.
Fast pünktlich konnte sich also der Tross der Tapferen gen Süden auf die Suche nach der Sonne machen, hatte sich diese leider zu Beginn des Zuges hinter dicken Nebelschwaden versteckt.
_
8:05 Uhr km6,7_





Nach der Durchquerung einiger Ortsteile wurde der Kottenforst und mit ihm die ersten kleinen Trails erreicht. Einige belgische Teilnehmer waren hier schon nicht mehr zu halten und für die Kamera fast schon zu schnell.



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





_8:10 Uhr km 8,8_





Obwohl topfeben, gab es schon die ersten kleinen Prüfungen in Form von leicht vermatschten Bachläufen zu bestehen. Hier im Bild: Jörg, auf der Suche nach der Jakobsmuschel.



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





_8:50 Uhr km 18,2_





So stießen dann in Villiprott noch drei Pilger hinzu um den Zug zu komplettieren:

Oli, der Scottige
Markus, der sich am Sack kraulende
Helmut, der Topfite



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





_9:20 Uhr km 26,4_





Der Weg führte in das Drachenfelser Ländchen welches eigentlich seinen Namen wegen der herrlichen Aussicht auf Siebengebirge inklusive Drachenfels trägt. Auf dem Bild ist diese herrliche Aussicht förmlich greifbar.



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





Auf tiefem Geläuf folgten wir weiter unserer Bestimmung und den ersten Gipfel mit der Landskrone galt es zu bezwingen. Glücklicherweise befand sich die Prozession schon auf einer gewissen Höhe, wodurch sich der Anstieg in Grenzen hielt. 
Dafür war dann aber die feine Serpentinenabfahrt hinunter in's Ahrtal auf extra für uns verlegtem grünen Teppich um so länger:
_
9:48 Uhr km40,8_














-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





Das Ahrtal wurde zügig durch Bad Neuenahr, vorbei am Spielkasino gequert und es folgte die Strafe für unsere Downhillfreuden.

So sprach der Herr: 
"Tuet Busse  und erzwingt diesen garstigen Berg nur mit Hilfe euerer Muskelkraft und zweirädriger Hilfsmittel. Zur Strafe eueres Frevels sollet ausserdem am Gipfel ein häßlicher Turm mit Aussicht auf die Nebelschwaden, die ich euch schicken werde, stehen."

_Also, taten wir Busse und erzwangen und siehe da, sein Wille geschah.

10:30 Uhr km 34,2_


----------



## Enrgy (26. April 2006)

Super Uwe, das hat dann wieder gewohntes TT-Bericht-Format!!


----------



## rpo35 (26. April 2006)

Kann ich nur beipflichten  ...muss aber mal kurz den Job von Nörgelwitsch übernehmen: Würde bei den Bildern nicht über 800x600 Pixel gehen; das Querscrollen ist lästig... 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## on any sunday (26. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich nur beipflichten  ...muss aber mal kurz den Job von Nörgelwitsch übernehmen: Würde bei den Bildern nicht über 800x600 Pixel gehen; das Querscrollen ist lästig...
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



Was kann den Uwe dafür, wenn du zu knausrig für einen großen Monitor bist. Deine Armut kotzt mich an.


----------



## juchhu (26. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich nur beipflichten  ...muss aber mal kurz den Job von Nörgelwitsch übernehmen: Würde bei den Bildern nicht über 800x600 Pixel gehen; das Querscrollen ist lästig...
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph


 
Jaja, jetzt rummeckern.  
Dabei sind es doch gerade Deine zwei Bilder mit je 600 Pixelbreite, die den Rahmen sprengen. 

Demnächst die Bilder dem armen Uwe in mehreren Auflösungen (also auch kleiner  ) anbieten,
sonst dauert seine Berichterstellung länger als die eigentliche Tour.

VG Martin


----------



## rpo35 (26. April 2006)

@Juchhu: Erklär mir mal, warum ich Dich nicht verstehe...


----------



## rpo35 (26. April 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...Deine Armut kotzt mich an.


Hab's meinem Chef ausgerichtet...


----------



## juchhu (26. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @Juchhu: Erklär mir mal, warum ich Dich nicht verstehe...


 
n...will?

Antwort: "Weil Du es nicht brauchst!"  

Zurück zum Thema: Wann gehts endlich weiter? Das ist ja hier wie in den Achtzigern mit den Dallas-Folgen. 

Uwe  , an die PC-Tastatur, hacken, weiter gehts. Kundschaft wartet. 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (26. April 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Zurück zum Thema: Wann gehts endlich weiter? Das ist ja hier wie in den Achtzigern mit den Dallas-Folgen.


Ich denke heute, denn ich hab nen Korb von meinem persönlichen Leuchtguide bekommen. Er ist mit seiner PCse verabredet


----------



## Handlampe (26. April 2006)

Je länger ich mir Zeit lasse, desto mehr Hits gibt es auf den Fred


----------



## juchhu (26. April 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke heute, denn ich hab nen Korb von meinem persönlichen Leuchtguide bekommen. Er ist mit seiner PCse verabredet


 
Mhm, zwei Herzen schlagen in meiner Brust  .
Das eine weint mit Dir wg. der verpassten Gelegenheit,
und das andere freut sich auf die baldige Fortsetzung des Pilgertage(äh -stunden-)buchs. 

VG Martin  

PS:



			
				Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Je länger ich mir Zeit lasse, desto mehr Hits gibt es auf den Fred


 
Jaja, jetzt verfällt selbst der Pilgervater dem schnöden Mammon. 

Wenn jetzt demnächst noch Werbung von Maglite mit Uwe als neuer Werbestar mit dem Slogan "Der Dir den Weg leuchtet" oder "Der auf Deinem Weg leuchtet" oder "Das ist 'ne Leuchte" hier im Thread erscheint, dann sei Gott gedankt äh Gute Nacht Maglite-Marie.


----------



## Eifelwolf (26. April 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke heute, denn ich hab nen Korb von meinem persönlichen Leuchtguide bekommen. Er ist mit seiner PCse verabredet


 
Ist der "Stern" "schnuppe", handelt es sich um eine "Sternschnuppe"  . 

Aber, Karin, Boris (Grüner Frosch) sucht in diesem Moment noch Mitfahrer(innen), und ich schaffe es zeitlich nicht mehr bis Obikoven.....


----------



## Handlampe (26. April 2006)

Neuenahrer Berg- Autohof Mendig






Die unendliche Güte des Herrn allerdings belohnte das Mertyrium des langen Aufstieges mit einigen Pfaden hinab vom Neuenahrer- und später dann vom Steckenberg
*
10:45 Uhr km 34,5*





*11:04 Uhr km 43,2*





Durch pures Handauflegen verwandelte in Folge der heilige Markus den  verknoteten Antriebsstrang und ein völlig verbogenes Schaltauge des frommen Thomas W. wieder in eine wunderschöne Einheit aus Antrieb gepaart mit geschmeidigen Schaltvorgängen.




*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*






Der Rest des Pilgerzuges wartete bereits um die Abfahrt nach Schalkenbach zu überstehen.
Hier hatte wohl Luzifer persönlich teuflich längliche Rillen mit seinem Pferdefuß in den teilweise feuchten Erdboden geschlitzt. 
Aber dank ihres tiefen Glaubens überstanden alle Pilger auch diese Prüfung ohne Schaden.

*11:38 Uhr km 49,4*




*
12:05 Uhr km 56,2*





Unsere Gebete wurden erhört: 

Zwischen den beiden Bildern liegen 20 Minuten.
Fuhr Ralph gerade noch durch tiefe Wolken, so konnte sich Guido an der Ruine Olbrück schon über die ersten Sonnenstrahlen erfreuen.
Auch die Wegverhältnisse wurden immer besser. Das Anfangs tiefe Geläuf wich nun immer mehr nur noch gelegentlichen Pfützen.




*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*






So befanden wir uns also bereits mitten im Vulkanpark Brohltal/Laacher See, Schauplatz des wohl gewaltigsten Vulkanausbruches in Mitteleuropa vor über 13.000 Jahren.
Glücklicherweise blieben uns an diesem Tage die Eruptionen erspart, allerdings machten sich die Aduptoren so manchen Wallfahrers aufgrund der hügeligen Vulkanlandschaft schon bemerkbar. Immer wieder gab es kleine giftige- oder aber auch längere, bimsige Tuffsteigungen zu meistern

*12:20 Uhr km 56,2*





Wehr, Startpunkt einer schönen CTF wurde erreicht und unbemerkt der folgenden Gläubigen wurde der Jakobsweg für kurze Zeit verlassen.




*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*





*
12:52 Uhr km 67,0*





Über den Kraterrand und anschließendem Trail erblickte der Tross  den Laacher See.  Hier galt es eigentlich im Kloster Maria Laach einzukehren und um Sündennachlass zu bitten: Aber was taten die Ungläubigen:

*13:00 Uhr km 69,3*





Sie zogen vorbei. Sollte das der Allmächtige verzeihen?
Als kleine Strafe nahm er kurz darauf die Luft eines Reifens zu sich auf und die Büssenden wurden wieder zu einer Pilgerpause gezwungen.
Ausserdem wurde der Proviant knapp und die Wallfahrer wurden zur Rast an unwirtlicher Stelle genötigt.
War das schon die gerechte Strafe Gottes....wir werden es nicht erfahren.

*13:45 Uhr km 72,4*


----------



## Handlampe (27. April 2006)

Von Mendig nach Monreal







So konnte nach Auffüllung aller lebenswichtigen Mittel der ungastliche Ort des Autohofes wieder verlassen werden. 
Doch sollten die geistig Schwachen mit ihren vierrädrigen Kisten in Form der A 61 noch für kurze Zeit unsere Begleiter sein, bevor uns die Route wieder auf den Jakobsweg brachte.  Auf  asphaltiertem Strässchen ging es hoch nach Bell um dort dann schon wieder den rechten Pfad zu verlassen. 
Doch nur der Pilgervater wusste von diesem Frevel und seine Wallfahrer wurden dann auch von einem schönen Kreuzpfad und anschließender Abfahrt auf schmalen Wegen hinunter nach Obermendig abgelenkt.
Hier wartete wieder der Jakowe auf seine Jünger und was der heilige Jakobus hier  als Prüfung bereit gestellt hatte offenbarte die Leidensfähigkeit seiner Söhne.
Schon die erste Steigung bis zur halben Höhe des Hochsteines verlangte den Reisenden mit Neigungen um die 20% viel ab. Doch nach kurzer Erholung erblickten die Wallfahrer dann das eigentliche Ziel:

*14:30 Uhr km 80,8*





Bei genauer Betrachtung des Bildes ist der Aussichtsturm auf dem Gipfel des Hochsimmer zu erkennen.
So erreichten dann auch Alle, Manche auf Knien rutschend, Manche Rosenkranz betend und Manche ihr Hobby verfluchend diesen höchsten Punkt (586 müNN) der Reise und Alle durften ausrufen:

 "Hochsimmer gekommen"

Doch einigen Teilnehmern war hoch noch nicht hoch genug:

*15:00 Uhr km 83,6*





So wurden dann auch die letzten Stufen des gemeinsamen Leidensweges erklommen um dann oben die herrliche Aussicht zu genießen, auch wenn dort ein paar von der Tour besonders entstellte Brüder diese Aussicht ein wenig verstellten  






Doch nicht nur Mensch, sondern auch Material war teilweise am Ende. So konnte leider nicht verhindert werden, dass einige geliebte Stahlrösser die Gelegenheit nutzten,den Turm bestiegen um dann Selbstmord zu begehen:






Mögen Sie in der Hölle schmoren.




*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*






Es folgte die längste und abwechslungsreichste Abfahrt der Strecke: 
Anfangs durch Nadelwald führend, dann über Asphalt auf freier Fläche und dann hinter St. Johann auf feinem Trail hinunter in das Nettetal.

Ein berauschender Abschnitt, den sich die Pilgerbrüder auch noch längere Zeit im Tal bei diversen Reperaturarbeiten im Geiste verinnerlichen konnten.

Mayen wurde erreicht. Leider musste uns hier Bruder Helmut verlassen. Seine Beine gehorchtem ihm nicht mehr und so konnten wir nicht anders, als ihn zurück zu lassen, nicht ohne ihm noch zuzurufen:

Heiliger Jakobus, Kapitel 7, Vers 13 : "Gehet hin in Krämpfen"

Die letzte lange Steigung wartete auf uns Sünder, 




*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*






....um dann endlich durch ein idylisches Tälchen (dies sollte schon ein Vorgeschmack auf das Elzbachtal sein) das schmucke Fachwerkstädtchen Monreal zu erreichen: 

*16:45 Uhr km 97,5*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (27. April 2006)

> Doch nicht nur Mensch, sondern auch Material war teilweise am Ende. So konnte leider nicht verhindert werden, dass einige geliebte Stahlrösser die Gelegenheit nutzten,den Turm bestiegen um dann Selbstmord zu begehen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh Du Heiliger, seiet so nett und saget mir: Wo werdet Ihr die Stahlrösser beerdigen   Dieses könnt Ihr mir mit der Briefpost mitteilen, die Briefpost, welche durch kleine metallerne Leitungen zu meinem Taubenschlag führet


----------



## rpo35 (27. April 2006)

Na Meister Lampe, wo waren wir heute wohl ?...





Der Bericht ist genial... 

Grüße
Ralph

Ps: @grüner frosch: Mein Bike steht und ist nicht gesprungen...


----------



## grüner Frosch (28. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @grüner frosch: Mein Bike steht und ist nicht gesprungen...



Schade, auch Deins hätte ich wiederbelebt


----------



## Daywalker74 (28. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Na Meister Lampe, wo waren wir heute wohl ?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Man, da wird man ja direkt neidisch Ralf! Habe Urlaub und bin noch keinen Meter geradelt!  Habe viel im,um,auf dem Haus zu tun! Aber es hat sich gelohnt!

Mensch Bruda, WAS für ein genialer Bericht!   Einfach klasse!!!


----------



## Handlampe (28. April 2006)

Von Monreal nach Moselkern






Monreal wurde erreicht, aber so schnell dann nicht mehr verlassen: 
Bruder Oliver musste zu seinem Sündenerlass 200 mal den Reifenkranz beten:






_Gegrüßet seist du, Black Shark Mud
Du bist voll der Reifen
du bist gebenedeit unter den Mänteln 
und gebenedeit ist die zerfranste Karkasse deiner Seite.

Heiliger Schwalbe
Bitte für uns Radler
jetzt und in der Stunde deines Luftverlustes, Amen_


Nach unendlichen Gebeten konnte sich der Tross endlich wieder in Bewegung setzen:

Das wunderschöne und völlig einsame Elzbachtal wartete auf die Pilger:






Tief eingeschnitten verläuft dieses herrliche Tal Richtung Mosel und man glaubt teilweise alleine auf der Erde zu sein.
Obwohl die Reisenden teilweise heftige Steigungen bewingen mussten, 









...so wurden Sie doch immer wieder mit tollen Abfahrten auf unzähligen Pfaden hinab in die Bachauen belohnt.


















*
19:15 Uhr km 117,7*





Ein Aufschrei unter den Pilgern: "Wir sind da......die Burg Eltz"
Doch leider war es nur die Burg Pyrmont, die sich den Gläubigern gegen die langsam untergehende Sonne präsentierte.










Noch weitere 7 km waren zu überstehen als sie plötzlich vor den Augen der müden Reisenden auftauchte:
*
20:00 Uhr km 125,3*





Die Burg Eltz

Erleichterung machte sich breit. Es war fast geschafft. 
Dort, wo sich normalerweise Menschenmassen zwischen Burg Eltz und Moselkern bewegten, glitten die Pilger nun im letzten Abfahrtsrausch auf schmalen, menschenleeren Pfaden hinunter nach:






Das Ende einer anstrengenden aber herrlichen Pilgerreise.


----------



## Handlampe (28. April 2006)

Am Ende meines "Tagebuches eines Pilgers" möchte ich mich bei allen meinen mitleidenden, den Glauben verlieren und wiedererlangenden, auf die Zähne beißenden, Albernheiten machenden, im Abfahrtsrausch befindlichen,  von Krämpfen geplagten, die Landschaft genießenden  *Mitpilgern* bedanken: 

Für mich war es ein unvergesslicher Tag

































im Gedenken an:


----------



## Enrgy (28. April 2006)

zitat:

Gegrüßet seist du, Black Shark Mud
Du bist voll der Reifen
du bist gebenedeit unter den Mänteln
und gebenedeit ist die zerfranste Karkasse deiner Seite.

Heiliger Schwalbe
Bitte für uns Radler
jetzt und in der Stunde deines Luftverlustes, Amen

ATOMROFL.......ich lieg grad unterm Tisch.....

Auch als nur "passiver" Teilnehmer kann ich nur sagen:

Klasse geplant
klasse vorbereitet
klasse Wetter besorgt
die richtigen Mitfahrer eingekauft
bis auf die paar Platten ist wohl alles heil geblieben
Super-Bericht geschrieben!

Dann kommt ja wohl nach dem Eifelcross übermorgen direkt der nächste Mehrteiler?


----------



## Handlampe (28. April 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Dann kommt ja wohl nach dem Eifelcross übermorgen direkt der nächste Mehrteiler?





...dafür bin ich dann aber nicht zuständig


----------



## rpo35 (28. April 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ...ATOMROFL.......ich lieg grad unterm Tisch.....


...genau an der Stelle hab ich mich hier auch nicht mehr eingekriegt...

Danke Uwe, bin wieder schwer beeindruckt !!

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Schnegge (28. April 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> zitat:
> Auch als nur "passiver" Teilnehmer kann ich nur sagen:
> 
> Klasse geplant
> ...



Als "aktiver" Teilnehmer kan ich nur sagen:

genau  und nochmals Dank an die heilige Handlampe  

Gruß 

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (29. April 2006)

Hi,
Glückwunsch für den Jakobsweg. wäre gerne mitgekommen, aber muß erst was an die kondition tun, hoffe ich bin bald soweit. Habt ihr den track zufällig in Magicmaps-format... wäre cool!
Gruß
Guillame


----------



## Hammelhetzer (30. April 2006)

Tach.

*Geht irgendwas am 1. Mai?????*


----------



## Handlampe (30. April 2006)

Giom schrieb:
			
		

> . Habt ihr den track zufällig in Magicmaps-format... wäre cool!
> Gruß
> Guillame



Jep, da iser


----------



## Handlampe (30. April 2006)

So, werd jetzt mal ein wenig an den Filmchen basteln, die ich auf der Pilgerfahrt gemacht habe. Ist teilweise schob ziemlich wackelig, mit einer Hand die Trails zu fahren. Muss mir unbedingt demnächst mal die Helmkamera von Mikkael ausleihen.

Den Film gibt es dann allerdings nicht im Netz, der wird einfach zu groß.


----------



## rpo35 (30. April 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ...Den Film gibt es dan allerdingsa nicht im Netz, der wird einfach zu groß.


Wenn er fertig ist, sagst Du mir wie groß er ist. Dann schmeiß ich die Bilder wieder runter und uploade den Film. So können wir ihn zumindest allen DSL-Usern schnell zur  Verfügung stellen.
Apropos Bilder: Habt ihr alle zugegriffen ?

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Schnegge (30. April 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ....können wir ihn zumindest allen DSL-Usern schnell zur  Verfügung stellen.
> Apropos Bilder: Habt ihr alle zugegriffen ?


Gute Idee  und nochmals Dank für die Bilder  

Gruß

Jörg


----------



## Giom (1. Mai 2006)

@Handlampe
Super, Danke!!


----------



## Manni (1. Mai 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Jep, da iser




Super Uwe  
dann können wir langsamen Biker das ja mal als Zweitagestour angehen  

Gruß Manni


----------



## Handlampe (1. Mai 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Super Uwe
> dann können wir langsamen Biker das ja mal als Zweitagestour angehen
> 
> Gruß Manni




.....du willst dich ja wohl nicht als langsamen Biker bezeichnen...tztztz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (1. Mai 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Super Uwe
> dann können wir langsamen Biker das ja mal als Zweitagestour angehen
> Gruß Manni


Oder mit dem Wagen bis Moselkern, dann rechts des Elztals Richtung Mayen und dort auf die Jakobs-Route stoßen. Sind auch noch gut 60km mit mind. 1000Hm


----------



## rpo35 (1. Mai 2006)

Nabend,

ich hab den hier mal 2-geteilt angehängt: Teil 1 überwiegend NRW; Teil2 RP und die ganzen Stellen, an denen Uwe sich verfahren hat bereinigt...

@Uwe: Was ist mit den Bildern ?

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Enrgy (1. Mai 2006)

Hi Ralph,
wie kriege ich die TXT-Datei in Magic MAps? Oder ist die für die Top50?


----------



## rpo35 (1. Mai 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ralph,
> wie kriege ich die TXT-Datei in Magic MAps? Oder ist die für die Top50?


Einfach importieren oder !?...Ich teste mal eben...


----------



## rpo35 (1. Mai 2006)

Yep...auf 2D-Karte wechseln; Pfad importieren; ASCII Datei importieren...


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (1. Mai 2006)

@Uwe/Handlampe

Auch von mir *Gratulation*:

Zu der schönen Tour
Zu dem schönen Bericht und den tollen Bildern
...  
Liebe Grüße

Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (1. Mai 2006)

Übrigens klappt das nur,  wenn man seine MM-Dateien vie Internet aktualisiert hat.  Unaktualisiert erscheint der Dateipunkt "Pfad Export/Import"  nämlich nicht.  Das war zumindest meine Erfahrung nach dem Aufspielen des MM-Programms (Vers. 1.5) von der DVD.


----------



## mac_cgn (1. Mai 2006)

Hallo Uwe,

lade den Film hier hoch, http://beta.sevenload.de hoch. 

Der Vorteil ist, dass man den Film zum anschauen nicht herunter laden muss. Er wird von Server während des downstreams in Flash umgewandelt. Dann könne sich auch diejeningen den Film anschauen die kein DSL haben... 

Bin schon gespannt auf den Film...

Gruß Guido


----------



## rpo35 (1. Mai 2006)

mac_cgn schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Uwe,
> 
> lade den Film hier hoch, http://beta.sevenload.de hoch. ...


Klingt gut ! Schwing die Hufe alter Mann...


----------



## Handlampe (1. Mai 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt gut ! Schwing die Hufe alter Mann...




Ruich, Brauner.
Der Film ist zwar fertig, allerdings schmiert mein Rechner beim Rendern immer wieder ab, sollte vielleicht meinen 386'er doch mal aufrüsten 

P.S.

Übrigens, das Filmchen ist ca. 5 Minuten lang und etwa 100MB groß


----------



## Handlampe (1. Mai 2006)

mac_cgn schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Uwe,
> 
> lade den Film hier hoch, http://beta.sevenload.de hoch.
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tipp, Guido, hab mich auch gleich mal angemeldet.
Jetzt muss nur noch mein Rechner mitmachen


----------



## supasini (2. Mai 2006)

bei ebay gefunden:

"Ich trenne mich von meinem Nicolai, da ich nach einem Umzug von Heidelberg nach Köln eigentlich fast nur noch Rennrad fahre, und ich bei den kleinen Touren hier mit dem Hardtail unterwegs bin. Und mein Nicolai will schließlich raus, in die Wildnis, auf die Trails...(kleiner Scherz) Tja, die kleine Familie braucht halt einfach eher etwas Geld als drei Räder im Keller.

Zur Sache. Ich bin mit dem Rad eigentlich alles gefahren: Mehrtagestouren, Marathon (z.B. den echt schweren Erbeskopf), *Spaßtouren mit den Verückten vom Team Tomburg* (siehe das mtb-news.de Forum) "

http://cgi.ebay.de/Nicolai-Helius-G...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

lg, martin


----------



## Hammelhetzer (2. Mai 2006)

Btw.

Weiß jemand etwas von einem Bergzeitfahren, das am 25. Mai in Ahrbrück stattfinden soll?


----------



## blitzfitz (2. Mai 2006)

supasini schrieb:
			
		

> bei ebay gefunden:
> 
> "Ich trenne mich von meinem Nicolai, ...
> 
> Zur Sache. Ich bin mit dem Rad eigentlich alles gefahren: Mehrtagestouren, Marathon (z.B. den echt schweren Erbeskopf), *Spaßtouren mit den Verückten vom Team Tomburg* (siehe das mtb-news.de Forum) "



WHOW! Ruhm und Ehre bis tief nach Baden-Würtemberg. 

Ralf


----------



## Handlampe (2. Mai 2006)

Hmmm, das Filmchen ist jetzt online....ähnelt bei mir aber eher einer Diashow  

Vielleicht klappt das bei euch besser.

Schaut halt mal rein 

http://sevenload.de/videos/l8Uh68z


P.S.

Der Schluss ist ein wenig abgehackt, da ist mein Rechner wieder abgestürzt.


----------



## rpo35 (2. Mai 2006)

Bei mir läuft er ziemlich sauber...die Auflösung ist zwar recht grob aber ok. Kann ich den jetzt da auch runterladen ?

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (2. Mai 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm, das Filmchen ist jetzt online....ähnelt bei mir aber eher einer Diashow
> 
> Vielleicht klappt das bei euch besser.
> 
> ...


 
Bei mir läuft der Film flüssig (DSL 1000).
Da hast Du aber viel Arbeit reingesteckt und das Resultat kann sich sehen lassen .
Auch Dein Bericht war wieder sehr lesenswert. 
Da fällt mir noch gerade ein, wann können wir eigendlich Deinen Aplencross Bericht in der Mountainbike lesen? Den Wettbewerb müsstest Du ja gewonnen haben  

Gruß
Sibby


----------



## Schnegge (2. Mai 2006)

bei mir läuft's auch sauber  ... die Auflösung wird wohl mit der Kamera zusammenhängen... 
Aber jut jemacht Uwe... gleiche Qualität wie die gewohnten Handlampe-Bericht.. 

Dank und Gruß

Jörg


----------



## Handlampe (2. Mai 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir läuft er ziemlich sauber...die Auflösung ist zwar recht grob aber ok. Kann ich den jetzt da auch runterladen ?
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



Keine Ahnung, glaub aber nicht.

Du wolltest ja eh noch Bilder haben, was hälst du davon, wenn ich dir ne CD mit dem ganzen Krempel brenne und zu der UCI Tour mitbringe?


----------



## Handlampe (2. Mai 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir läuft's auch sauber  ... die Auflösung wird wohl mit der Kamera zusammenhängen...
> Aber jut jemacht Uwe... gleiche Qualität wie die gewohnten Handlampe-Bericht..
> 
> Dank und Gruß
> ...




Hey, Hauptdarsteller  
Die Auflösung mit 640*480 ist eigentlich recht hoch, bei mir auf dem Mediaplayer sieht das auch sehr ordentlich aus......das wird dann wohl noch bei sevenload kleingehackt.


P.S.

Schöne Tour hast du da bei euch geguided, ich hoffe, das nächste Mal muß ich nicht arbeiten, wenn du wieder unterwegs bist


----------



## Handlampe (2. Mai 2006)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir läuft der Film flüssig (DSL 1000).
> Da hast Du aber viel Arbeit reingesteckt und das Resultat kann sich sehen lassen .
> Auch Dein Bericht war wieder sehr lesenswert.
> Da fällt mir noch gerade ein, wann können wir eigendlich Deinen Aplencross Bericht in der Mountainbike lesen? Den Wettbewerb müsstest Du ja gewonnen haben
> ...



Dankedanke, war aber garnicht so viel arbeit, hab da ein schickes Programm, das sehr komfortabel ist. 
Mehr Arbeit war die einhändige Rumturnerei auf dem Rad beim Filmen  

Tja, mit dem Wettbewerb....war mir dann doch zu blöd, den Bericht so zu vergewaltigen und kleinzuhacken, damit er die erforderliche Größe erreicht


----------



## rpo35 (2. Mai 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ...was hälst du davon, wenn ich dir ne CD mit dem ganzen Krempel brenne und zu der UCI Tour mitbringe?


Dat issen Wort......

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (2. Mai 2006)

Ach...noch was: Falls noch jemand die Bilder downloaden muss/will; die liegen noch bis Freitag abend da, dann sind 'se wieder futsch. Hab chronischen Speicherplatz Mangel...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## sibby08 (2. Mai 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Dankedanke, war aber garnicht so viel arbeit, hab da ein schickes Programm, das sehr komfortabel ist.
> Mehr Arbeit war die einhändige Rumturnerei auf dem Rad beim Filmen
> 
> Tja, mit dem Wettbewerb....war mir dann doch zu blöd, den Bericht so zu vergewaltigen und kleinzuhacken, damit er die erforderliche Größe erreicht


 
Denke ich mir, einhändig nen Singletrail ist bestimmt anstrengend (spart aber Bremsbelag an einer Bremse  ). 

Schade, hatte mich schon auf das "Hand(lampe)signierte Exemplar gefreut  .


----------



## Enrgy (2. Mai 2006)

Klasse Film, Uwe!
den ersten Trail neben der Straße bin ich auch schon 2x gefahren, leider zu kurz das Teil!
Ansonsten meine Hochachtung vor deinen Fahrkünsten, einhändig bergab ist nicht so mein Ding... 
Der ganze Film hat ja schon Fagerlin-Charakter und braucht sich dahinter nicht zu verstecken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (3. Mai 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ...einhändig bergab ist nicht so mein Ding... ...


erinnerst Du Dich ?... Aber stimmt schon; vor allem Bremsen ist dann richtig heikel...


----------



## grüner Frosch (4. Mai 2006)

Ola Kollega´s,

wie reist Ihr am Sonntag nach Mayen?

Durch die Formel 1 Veranstaltung am Nürburgring wird ja in Richtung Mayen richtig was los sein! Die Ahrtalbrücke (A61) soll am Sonntag morgen zwischen 5:30 und 6:30 wegen Sanierungsarbeiten gesperrt werden, ob diese Sperrung noch Auswirkung auf unsere spätere Anreise hat????

Übrigens: Ich hätte noch einen Mitfahrerplatz frei - wer will?


Grüße


----------



## Montana (4. Mai 2006)

Grüss Dich Boris. Danke für die Anreise - Infos. Wir planen so gegen 9:00 in Köln zu starten. 
Da Du auch dabei bist sollten wir Regensachen nicht vergessen.    

Grüsse aus der Stadt des 2.Ligafussballs  

Guido


*EDIT :* Klasse Video Uwe 




			
				grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Ola Kollega´s,
> 
> wie reist Ihr am Sonntag nach Mayen?
> 
> ...


----------



## Derk (4. Mai 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Ola Kollega´s,
> 
> wie reist Ihr am Sonntag nach Mayen?
> 
> ...


 
Fahrt doch mit dem Rad hin, dann kommt Ihr garantiert in keinen Stau !


----------



## Bikenstoffel (4. Mai 2006)

Hab mich ausgetragen, da mein Radl seid eben wegen andauernder Röchelgeräusche beim Arzt ist. Der Doc muß jetzt erst mit dem Professor Scott sprechen um eine anschliessende OP oder wirksame Therapie/Medikation
abzuklären...so eine schei**e  

Bin mal gespannt wann ich den Hobel wieder zu Hause habe.

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß am Sonntag. 

greetings
Christoph


----------



## schneifel (4. Mai 2006)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Fahrt doch mit dem Rad hin, dann kommt Ihr garantiert in keinen Stau !




Das ist doch ne Idee. Werde ich machen!! 

Fahrt dann nachher aber nicht so schnell, da ich ja schon 20 km in den Knochen hab. Hoffentl. bleibt das Wetter 

Gruß schneifel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (4. Mai 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Da Du auch dabei bist sollten wir Regensachen nicht vergessen.
> 
> Grüsse aus der Stadt des 2.Ligafussballs
> 
> Guido



Da ich auf der richtigen Rheinseite fahre, wird es wohl trocken bleiben , außerdem gilt der Regenfaktor nur für den Königsforst  

2. Liga = endlich können wir mal wieder Spiele gewinnen!!!


----------



## grüner Frosch (4. Mai 2006)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Fahrt doch mit dem Rad hin, dann kommt Ihr garantiert in keinen Stau !



Wenn Du mitfährst (natürlich von Alfter), werde ich das machen!!!!


----------



## Derk (4. Mai 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du mitfährst (natürlich von Alfter), werde ich das machen!!!!


 
Nein - ich bin doch nicht verrückt .

Ich mache das anders.

Ich werde an einem der letzten langen Wochenenden im Mai  mit dem Sohnemann (und vielleicht auch mit meiner Tochter)  per PKW  zur Mosel fahren , dort das/die Zelte auf einer Moselinsel aufschlagen zwischen Pommern und Treis-Karden  und von dort aus vier Tage lang die Moselseitentäler in den Hunsrück und die Eifel beradeln ( Elsbach, Baybach , Dünnbach, wilde Elster usw.).

Ich werde berichten.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Handlampe (4. Mai 2006)

Also, ich kann nur jedem die Anfahrt mit Bahn empfehlen: Kein Stress; immer wieder lustig mit mehreren Leuten und bei den Sritpreisen auch um einiges billiger.

Wir werden uns um 9:21 Uhr in Roisdorf in die Bahn setzen.

P.S.

Wir waren gestern noch rund um Mayen unterwegs. Hab für die Zusatzschleife noch ein paar feine Trails gefunden.

Die Rückfahrt (zwar auf Asphalt) auf der Bahntrasse war auch sehr sehr schön- immer wieder von blühenden Obstbäumen umsäumt.

Wenn das Wetter hält wird das richtig klasse am Sonntag.


----------



## Race4Hills (4. Mai 2006)

Einen kleinen Bericht findet Ihr hier auf unser HP

http://www.paritzsch.de/html/mtb_2006.html

 weiter Bilder die nicht im Bericht enthalten sind 

http://race4hills.paritzsch.de/gallery/

 Vielen Dank an Handlampe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 der uns zwischendurch den Weg geleuchtet hat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Wie wir sehe waren doch die meisten von Euch recht zufrieden und hoffen auf eine neue Tour für Genuss BIKER 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Bis bald Ines und Jens


----------



## Handlampe (6. Mai 2006)

Nochmal was Organisatorisches für morgen

Wir haben jetzt 8 Biker, die gemeinsam mit der Bahn anreisen:

Thomas
Natascha
Karin
Maria
Uwe

Im Zug sitzen:

Markus
Jörg

Ab Bonn kommt dazu:

Dirk


Dann werde ich auf jeden Fall schonmal für die 5 Leute ab Roisdorf ein WE Ticket ziehen.

Markus und Jörg haben ja dann schon Eins, worauf dann Dirk noch mitfahren kann.

Wir rechnen dann die 60EU für 2 Tickets durch 8....ähm...da wären dann 7,5 EU für Jeden

Es wären also dann noch 2 Plätze frei.....na, wer fährt noch mit

Andreas??
Gerd??
Gabi??



P.S.

War heute nochmal rund um Mayen unterwegs....die Trails sind herrlich,knochentrocken,flowig....einfach der Hit.


----------



## Ommer (6. Mai 2006)

Das wird bestimmt eine super Tour morgen, das Wetter wird gut, ich wünsch Euch viel Spaß! 

Gruß

Achim


----------



## derLange69 (6. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
habe mich gerade noch für die morgige Tour eingetragen ...
Werde aus Siegburg mit dem Auto anreisen, falls noch jemand hier aus der Gegend startet und zusammen fahren möchte : 0160/1572546

Bis morgen,
Stephan


----------



## schneifel (7. Mai 2006)

Geschafft!

Flott wieder daheim....hab ja nicht mehr gebremst )

Großes Lob an die Guidine u. den Guide  

Werde mich noch ein Stündchen in den Garten verkrümmeln......Hängematte wartet....und ein kaltes Weizen

Bis denne

Thomas


----------



## Cheetah (7. Mai 2006)

Zweiter! 

Klasse Tour, 1a Konzept, Natur pur und schöne Trails mit Klasse Schüsselstellen. 

Großen Dank an das Guide Duo, Karin und Uwe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (7. Mai 2006)

*Familie Wisskirchen legt jetzt tote Säuger auf das offene Feuer, als Abschluss für den schönen Tag!
Hat Spaß gemacht mit Euch...Bericht folgt!*


----------



## Montana (7. Mai 2006)

Jetzt die Lobhuldigung  aus dem Königsforst  und die habt ihr euch wirklich verdient  

Vielen Dank an Karin und Uwe für diesen super schönen MTB Tagesausflug in die Vulkaneifel   Unsere Tour führte über sehr interessante abwechslungsreiche Wege und das Ganze ging durch eine atemberaubend schöne Gegend. Es gab u.a. einige sehr nette "Fahrtechnik anspruchsvolle" trails . Die zwei Pausenorte waren ebenfalls hervoragend ausgewählt.  Lecker Eis und lecker Radler . Wat willste mehr  

Wenn nur das gefährliche Loch  und die ganzen Schumi Fans auf der A61  nicht gewesen wären 

Immer wieder gerne . Ihr braucht bloss zu rufen.

LG Guido


----------



## Race4Hills (7. Mai 2006)

Einfach nur GEILE MEILE  

hier von Ines und mir die ersten Bilder auf unserer Seite

LG Jens


----------



## Michael13 (7. Mai 2006)

Hallo Karin u. Uwe,

auch von den Leverkusenern bikern ein großes Lob für die tolle Tour u. tolle trails  

Hat mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht 

bikergrüße
Michael


----------



## Kalinka (7. Mai 2006)

Race4Hills schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach nur GEILE MEILE
> 
> hier von Ines und mir die ersten Bilder auf unserer Seite
> 
> LG Jens


Man seid Ihr schnell
Ich gehe jetzt schlafen und der Rest folgt.


----------



## meg-71 (7. Mai 2006)

Da hat Uwe mal wieder ein schönes Kapitel im Großen Buch der flowigen Trails aufgeschlagen. Es hat mir heute sehr viel Spaß gemacht mit all den netten Biker. 
Dank auch von mir an die beiden Guides Karin und Uwe.
MfG Michael


----------



## Vertexto (7. Mai 2006)

Da kann ich mich den vorrednern nur anschließen,
Super Tour mit netten Menschen ,wie immer viel gelacht(ich auf jeden fall)
Sorry noch das ich mich am Ende abgesetzt habe, aber wurde mir sonst zu spät,muß ja leider noch Ar.... 
Gruß 
Gerd


----------



## Eifelwolf (8. Mai 2006)

Auch meinen Dank an die Ausrichter der TTTT 07.05.2006 für das stundenlange über-Pläne-hocken/austüffteln-und-anschließend-im-Grünen-rumfahren. Es war schön, wieder einmal ein paar Forums-Nicknames persönlich kennenzulernen .

Ein paar Impressionen der Low-Speed-Gruppe nachfolgend:


Die Gruppe sammelt sich bei herrlichem Sonnenschein am Ostbahnhof in Mayen:









Die ersten Trails führen bergauf....







Low-Speed-Gruppe beim Anrollen








Im Gänsemarsch hinter der Guidöse an der netten Nette entlang







Kurz vor der Eisdiele, das Feld ziiiiiieeeeeht sich bis zum Horizont....


----------



## Race4Hills (8. Mai 2006)

Der Dayworker fliegt übers Wasser, hier das heiß begehrte 

VIDEOder Rest folgt.

Wer eine bessere Auflösung haben möchte, dem kann ich eine CD brennen, gebt Eure Adresse per PN bekannt.

Bis bald auf ein neues mit den TTT ´s

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vertexto (8. Mai 2006)

Hi,
hier noch das Profil der Tour von Gestern.
Gruß 
Gerd


----------



## Focus-Rider (8. Mai 2006)

Ich kann mich den anderen nur anschliessen:

Nette Leute
Ideales Wetter
Super Tour

Jederzeit gern wieder


----------



## grüner Frosch (8. Mai 2006)

wie alle Anderen wollte ich mich auch für die schöne Tour bedanken. Es ist sehr schön gewesen, mal wieder etwas anderes zu sehen  Ich könnte mir gar nicht vorstellen, bei so einem perfektem Tag im perfektem Gelände zu Hause rumzusitzen. Was wäre das für ein Horror!!!!    

Was mich wundert, mein Bike war nach der Tour genau so sauber wie vorher, selbst bei genauem Hinsehen konnte ich kein Staubkrümelchen entdecken 

Das spricht für die perfekte Routenauswahl 

Ich freu mich auf eine Wiederholung, Ihr könnt Euch nicht vorstellen, wie


----------



## Cheetah (8. Mai 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> wie alle Anderen wollte ich mich auch für die schöne Tour bedanken. Es ist sehr schön gewesen, mal wieder etwas anderes zu sehen  Ich könnte mir gar nicht vorstellen, bei so einem perfektem Tag im perfektem Gelände zu Hause rumzusitzen. Was wäre das für ein Horror!!!!
> 
> Was mich wundert, mein Bike war nach der Tour genau so sauber wie vorher, selbst bei genauem Hinsehen konnte ich kein Staubkrümelchen entdecken
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe, wir sehen uns bei der Weibern CTF. Bis dahin


----------



## Schnegge (8. Mai 2006)

Auch von mir ein dickes Dankeschön und Lob für die perfekt organisierte Tour   
Hab ich mich beim Aufstehen noch für verrückt  erklärt, so war ich dann nach dem anfänglichen Trailgewitter  100% sicher, dass ich mir tierich in den Ar$ch gebissen hätte, wenn ich nicht dabei gewesen wär'...  

Gruß

Jörg


----------



## Handlampe (8. Mai 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Ich freu mich auf eine Wiederholung, Ihr könnt Euch nicht vorstellen, wie



Borisborisboris.....du arme Socke.
Ich leide wirklich mit dir....jetzt ganz ohne Spass....ich kenne das auch von meinem Heuschnupfen....da freut man sich auf den Frühling.....dann ist er da und es geht garnix mehr. Bei mir sind es aber nur die Augen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (8. Mai 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Borisborisboris.....du arme Socke.
> Ich leide wirklich mit dir....jetzt ganz ohne Spass....ich kenne das auch von meinem Heuschnupfen....da freut man sich auf den Frühling.....dann ist er da und es geht garnix mehr. Bei mir sind es aber nur die Augen....



Obwohl juckende Augen bei einer schönen schnellen Abfahrt auch nicht so wirklich lustig sind!!


----------



## Holzlarer (8. Mai 2006)

so dann reih ich mich mal in die danksagungen ein. habt ihr euch aber auch echt verdient: absolut perfekte tour!!  war ja alles dabei, vom "wetten das" -würdigem stapeln der räder im transregio bis hin zum einfangen wilder tiere, dazwischen tolle landschaft, geniale wege und nette mitfahrer. der hammer keine panne bei über 30!!! biker/innen und alle 3 stürze glimpflich. ich bewundere euren einsatz, ist ja nicht grade selbstverständlich während der woche im dunkeln mim rad durch die eifel zu streifen um so ne tour vorzubereiten.

wünsch euch viel spass bei der lahn tour und hoffe bis bald mal

gruss dirk


----------



## Harnas (8. Mai 2006)

Auch ich möchte hier noch ein *dickes* Lob loswerden  
Es war einfach von Anfang bis Ende eine durch und durch *T*olle *T*our, einfach *T*opp!  

Vielen Dank !!!


----------



## Handlampe (8. Mai 2006)

Race4Hills schrieb:
			
		

> Der Dayworker fliegt übers Wasser, hier das heiß begehrte
> 
> VIDEOder Rest folgt.



Echt gut geworden, das Wideho, Jens

Hier gibt es noch das Standbild von mir dazu:


----------



## Hammelhetzer (8. Mai 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Echt gut geworden, das Wideho, Jens
> 
> Hier gibt es noch das Standbild von mir dazu:


Offensichtlich Thomas W. aus A.???

Wo wir bei den Flußdurchquerungen sind: Ihr habt den Lieser-Termin gesehen??


----------



## Riderin (9. Mai 2006)

Hallo, viele Grüße auch von mir, für die allererste Tour überhaupt wars einfach spitzenmässig. Viele nette Leute und eine herrliche Tour 

ich hoffe, demnächst sieht man sich öfter ;-)


----------



## Roadrunner1 (9. Mai 2006)

Auch ich möchte mich auf diesem Wege bei den Guides für die schöne Tour und das tolle Wetter bedanken  
Die Teilnehmer waren alle jut drauf. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass man mit so vielen so reibungslos über die Trails jagen kann. 
Hier noch die Fotos von mir.


----------



## Eifelwolf (9. Mai 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen dem allseits sehnlichst erwarteten Bericht von Karin habe ich mich auf die Präsentation einiger Bildchen beschränkt und jegliche dem Bericht vorgreifende Kommentierung verkniffen .






			
				Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, Helmut, dann mußt du vielleicht doch noch ein wenig in die Tasten hauen.....Karin wollte keinen Bericht schreiben





Na, dann...... aber wieder im TT-Thread, der TTS-Thread findet irgendwie keinen Anklang und zudem sind die zugehörigen Fotos ebenfalls hier im TT-Thread:


*Bericht der Krabbelgruppe der TTS-Tour am 07.05.2005 aus der subjektiven Sicht eines Mitfahrers:*


Wie bei Touren des Team Tomburgs, soweit sie denn auch für Normalsterbliche geeignet sind, üblich, fingen die eigentlichen Vorbereitungen in Form einer Anmeldung im LMB bereits Wochen vorher an: _Meeeensch, haste gesehen... demnächst wieder eine TTTT.... musste mit!_. Die internen Informationskanäle liefen heiß.

Dem Kenner genügt dabei das Kürzel TTTT, um zu wissen, das es sich hierbei stets um ein besonders köstliches Praliné im Mountainbiketourenbereich handelt. Insoweit war es nicht verwunderlich, dass sich 4 wackere Gesellen des MTM in die Anmeldeliste eintrugen. Leider konnten hiervon tatsächlich jedoch nur 2 an der Veranstaltung teilnehmen. Dazu noch der ein oder andere öfters bei MTM-Unternehmungen gesehene Biker. Und der mit Spannung erwartete Tag, der 7. Mai, war da.

Die Spannung war so hoch, dass sich das Rest-MTM, welches in den Anfahrtsweg noch einen kräftigen Formel-1-Stau mit einkalkuliert hatte (der allerdings erst auf dem Rückweg stattfand), bereits als Erste kurz nach 10.00 Uhr am vereinbarten Treffpunkt, dem Bahnhof Ost in Mayen, eintraff. Macht nix, so konnte man alle eintrudelnden Mitfahrer(innen) ausgiebig begrüßen.

Der Bahnhofsvorplatz füllte sich schnell, bekannte und neue Gesichter, bekannte Nicknames und zugehörige Echtnamen, die einem einfielen oder nicht.... die üblichen Probleme halt. Irgendwann quietschte der Regionalexpress, System Sardinenbüchse, vor dem Bahnhof und lud nochmals eine große Gruppe Biker, darunter die Initiatoren, aus. Wir waren komplett!

Schnell fanden sich, auch dank Uwes unausschlagbaren Überredungskünsten, die zwei Gruppen zusammen: Die Gruppe unter Uwes Führung (16 Biker) driftete in einer traillastigen Zusatzschleife von rd. 17 km erst mal Richtung Schloß Bürresheim, um sich dann wieder in Mayen auf die Fährte der vorausgefahrenen Krabbelgruppe zu heften.

Diese Krabbelgruppe, bestehend aus 15 Teilnehmer(innen), wurde geguidet von Karin alias Kalinka, die sich zunächst als solche zu erkennen gab, einige Richtlinien proklamierte und bereits eine Steilvorlage mit dem Satz: _Heute keine Verfahrer, weil heute habe ich nicht nur meinen Geko, sondern ich kenne auch die Strecke_ lieferte. Der Satz hatte etwas 200 Meter Fahrtstrecke Bestand bis zur ersten kleinen Brücke noch in Mayen, die wir hätten nehmen müssen, wir aber erst einmal dran vorbei rollten. Aber es sollte der einzige Navi-Patzer (wenn es denn einer war) bleiben. Zudem war die einzige einheimische Teilnehmerin dieses Unternehmens in unserer Gruppe  beruhigend. Unberuhigend dagegen, dass ein Großteil der Fahrradcomputer (im Umgangsdeutsch: Tachometer) ausfiel. Seltsam.

Schnell ließen wir Mayen hinter uns und erklommen die dortigen Schiefersteinbrüche. Die Strecke führte über Wege und zu einem hohen Prozentsatz über interessante Trails. Ich freute mich, die Enduro und nicht das Tourenbike eingepackt zu haben. Und trotz des Sonntages waren erstaunlich wenige Wanderer und sonstige Störelemente unterwegs. Super!

Irgendwann erreichten wir einen recht einsamen Bauernhof, der wohl sein Milchvieh gegen Pferde eingetauscht hatte. Und eines der Ersatzmilchviehtiere hatte wohl beschlossen sich uns anzuschließen und daher bereits seine Koppel verlassen. Dem fachfräulichen Zugreifen von Renates Händen war das Tier jedoch nicht gewachsen und landete (nein, nicht im hohen Bogen) auf dem Longierplatz des Bauernhofes. Und wenn es nicht verhungert oder weggeräumt worden ist, dann steht es dort noch immer.

An einer besonderes schönen Stelle, die den Wunsch aufkeimen ließ, eine Mayener Sektion des Alpenvereines zu gründen, wurde eine Rast, verbunden mit der Überlegung, die Bürresheimer Gruppe möge nun langsam einmal aufschließen, eingelegt. 

In diesen Momenten richten sich alle Augen stets auf Maria. Der uninformierte Leser muss dazu wissen, Maria beherrscht professionell die Kunst des Backens und hat ihren Rucksack bei Biketouren stets vollgepackt mit eigenen Erzeugnissen. Maria muss wohl diese Blicke (o.k., Frauen sind im Interpretieren von Blicken routiniert) gemerkt haben, denn es kam der niederschmetternde Satz: _Den Kuchen gibt es später, der größere Teil führt nämlich die andere Gruppe mit sich_. Nun gut, dafür gab Renate und Karin eine Runde Süßigkeiten aus. Und allen gings gut.

Die Tour führte weiter, oft entlang an dem Flüsschen Nette. Diese musste zwar nicht durchfahren werden, dafür ein schmales, aber schon relativ recht tiefes Rinnsal. Vor mir blutete eine stramme Wade. Eine Bärentatze hatte erfolgreich zugeschlagen. Und dann fiel der Blick auf die Kläranlage. Kläranlagen stehen stets in baulichem Zusammenhang mit Rinnsalen. Egal. 

Nicht egal war dagegen der Salto einer Bikerin, welche sie beim Runterfahren einer Treppe einlegte. Letztlich verlief jedoch alles glimpflich. Und auch bei dieser (Zwangs-) Pause holte uns die Gruppe Bürresheim nicht ein.... wir waren offensichtlich zu schnell unterwegs. 

Das verführte unsere Guidöse zu einem Griff in ihre (unermessliche) Trickkiste: Wir standen auf einer Asphaltstraße vor dem Ort Ochtendung (der mit der Eisdiele), und unsere Guidöse bemerkte mit einem gewissen Ton der Selbstzufriedenheit in ihrer Stimme: _Dort_ (sie zeigte dabei auf einen rd. 200 Meter entfernten Punkt auf der Asphaltstraße) _sind wir herausgekommen, und haben dann diesen Bogen_ (der Finger ging bis zum Horizont, folgte offensichtlich noch ein gutes Stück der Erdkrümmung, um sich dann ganz langsam und weit ausschweifend unserem Standpunkt zu nähern) _zu fahren. Das ist die Zusatzschleife, um die andere Gruppe_ _aufschließen zu lassen_. 

Nun, es hatte keiner aufgeschlossen, wir waren aber entschlossen, nunmehr alleine die Eisdiele zu stürmen  zumal dies hinsichtlich der Platzreservierung gewisse Vorteile mit sich bringt. Und tatsächlich trudelte ein halbes Eisbällchen später auch die andere Gruppe ein.

Nach ausgiebigem Eisverzehr (der Tagesumsatz dürfte dem eines sonst üblichen Wochenumsatzes entsprochen haben) ging es nun gemeinsam auf die ehemalige Bahnlinie Richtung Polch, eine reine Rollstrecke, landschaftlich aber schön gelegen. Die Tunneldurchfahrten lassen einen erahnen, wie das Biken wohl in den ostdeutschen Bergwerken sein muss, in denen heute zum Teil Bikerennen gefahren werden. 

In Polch wurde Zwischenstation an einem Biergarten gehalten  außer Gerd, der war schon unauffindbar weiter. Nach Einnahme des (balastierenden) Abschlusstrunkes fielen die noch verbleibenden rd. 5 km bis zum Ausgangspunkt zwar etwas schwerer, waren aber doch noch zu bewältigen. Nach allgemeinem Wunschäußerung auf weitere TTTT-Unternehmungen (ich erwähne dies nicht uneigennützig) und allgemeinderVerabschiedung zwängten sich die einen in den Zug, die andern in den Autobahnstau. 

Ein toller Bike-Tag mit perfekter Organisation war zu Ende... und dieser Bericht auch. Nein, hoppla, eines fehlt noch: Vielleicht schleife ich irgendwann einmal das MTM (zzgl. evtl. Anhänge) nach Mayen und wir fahren die Tour (dann aber die große Runde) als kleinen Trost für die Daheimgebliebenen nach. Die klasse Routenführung hat durchaus ein mehrmaliges Befahren verdient!


----------



## Kalinka (9. Mai 2006)

Also, da ich erstens ein negatives Zeitmanagment habe und zweitens schon so viele Fotos hier drin sind und drittens der "pelzige" Helmut eine so schöne, ausführliche Beschreibung geliefert hat, *Danke*...
*ich schreib nichts mehr.*Prima, wenn man sich auch nach der Fahrt auf die Mitfahrer verlassen kann.
Wer mir per pm seine email-Adresse und seine beiden Namen sendet (zwecks Zuordnung) kriegt die Gruppenfotos und seine eigenen zugesendet...allerdings erst nächste Woche, da wir ja die Lahn erbiken in den nächsten 4 Tagen! Ich habe viiiiieeeeele Fotos.


----------



## Enrgy (9. Mai 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> da wir ja die Lahn erbiken in den nächsten 4 Tagen...


Macht ihr auch noch was anderes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (9. Mai 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Macht ihr auch noch was anderes?


----------



## Derk (9. Mai 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Macht ihr auch noch was anderes?


 
Ganz bestimmt.

Ich kann das beurteilen, habe ich doch beide schon auf einem gemeinsamen  Ausflug erlebt.

Es steht mir zwar nicht an, ein - nach Augenschein  und persönlichem Eindruck sehr berechtigtes  - hohes Lied über Kalinka anzustimmen,  von Uwe, dem Erleuchteten , habe ich aber auch nicht den Eindruck,  dass seine Reflektoren erblindet sind.

Tschüß Derk


----------



## rpo35 (9. Mai 2006)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz bestimmt.
> 
> Ich kann das beurteilen...


@Karin, @Uwe: Ich weiß, der Begriff "normal" ist Ansichtssache. Aber das gibt mir jetzt doch zu Denken... 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Kalinka (9. Mai 2006)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz bestimmt...
> ...Es steht mir zwar nicht an, ein - nach Augenschein  und persönlichem Eindruck sehr berechtigtes  - hohes Lied über Kalinka anzustimmen...


Laß Dich nicht abhalten...ich bin immer offen für langatmige Lobhuddelei und übertriebene Komplimente 


			
				Derk schrieb:
			
		

> ...von Uwe, dem Erleuchteten , habe ich aber auch nicht den Eindruck,  dass seine Reflektoren erblindet sind.


Tja, gerade die Reflekoren sind Uwes Schwachstelle (eine der wenigen  ).
Deshalb ist er auch so schnell bergab...er sieht es nicht!


----------



## Derk (9. Mai 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> langatmige Lobhuddelei und übertriebene Komplimente


 
Eigentlich bin ich dafür bekannt,  Sachverhalte sachlich, zutreffend und präzise  zu beschreiben. 
Schließlich  verdiene ich damit mein Geld.


----------



## on any sunday (9. Mai 2006)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich bin ich dafür bekannt,  Sachverhalte sachlich, zutreffend und präzise  zu beschreiben.
> Schließlich  verdiene ich damit mein Geld.



Ich spame mal mit. Du bist kein Politiker, scheinst aber eine gewisse Sehschwäche zu haben.


----------



## määd (9. Mai 2006)

ola!
tja da hab ich anscheinend am sonntag ein feines türchen verpasst. Tolles video von der Elstaltour übrigens vor allem die atemberaubenden Sprünge *fg* ne im Ernst...toll in fünf Minuten soooo weit zu fahren. ;-)
 bin dann demnächst auch wieder dabei. Der Speck muss weg!!!

 

PS steht nciht auch bald ein Lampengeburtstag an????? Grit Millen, Wleisch und Fürstchen? Biel Vier und spiel Faß?


----------



## Kalinka (9. Mai 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ich spame mal mit. Du bist kein Politiker, scheinst aber eine gewisse Sehschwäche zu haben.



Äh, wie darf ich das jetzt verstehen


----------



## Kalinka (9. Mai 2006)

määd schrieb:
			
		

> ola!
> tja da hab ich anscheinend am sonntag ein feines türchen verpasst. Tolles video von der Elstaltour übrigens vor allem die atemberaubenden Sprünge *fg* ne im Ernst...toll in fünf Minuten soooo weit zu fahren. ;-)
> bin dann demnächst auch wieder dabei. Der Speck muss weg!!!
> 
> ...



Guuuuute Ideeeee, wo das *Gut Wisskirchen *doch nun in neuem Farbglanz nicht mehr zu übersehen ist. Da dürfen aber nur Biker kommen... sieht schlecht aus für Dich Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (9. Mai 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ich spame mal mit. Du bist kein Politiker, scheinst aber eine gewisse Sehschwäche zu haben.


 
Wenn Du damit meinst, dass mein Auge wohlgefällig auf gewisse Tourteilnehmerinnen fallen mußte ......  gilt dies im vorliegenden Tourfall  selbstverständlich  und in aller Ehre nicht nur für  Kalinka sondern auch für die andere Mitradlerin Lissy.


----------



## määd (9. Mai 2006)

@ Kalinka
... und nur solche biker die zum geburtstag ne neue federgaabel bekommen haben *gg*
..... hey ich fahre außerdem noch hollandrad


----------



## Handlampe (9. Mai 2006)

*Nach diesem vorzüglichen Zeilen des Hauptberichterstatters unseres MTM-Schwesterteams, Helmut, bleibt mir nur noch zu berichten, wo denn nun die "langsame-schnelle" Gruppe die Zeit bis zur großen Zusammenkunft gelassen hat:*







Man beachte mal genauer den etwas "hügeligeren" Verlauf des Höhenprofiles bis zum Ende der Zusatzschleife.
Schon kurz nach der Verabschiedung der Krabbelgruppe und kurzem Einrollen entlang der Nette ging es in den ersten Trail- natürlich bergan- natürlich steil





_Noch lacht Frank_

Nach kurzem Verschnaufen auf dem Trail ging es dann weiter bergan bis zur ersten Aussicht auf Mayen





_v.l. Gerd, Markus, Andreas, Michael, Michael_


Wer hoch kommt, darf auch runter trailen. So führte der Pfad wieder hinunter zum Eiterbach.
Der folgende Anstieg (diesmal auf Forstweg) verlief dann wieder auf  die Höhen des Vorderwaldes. 
Diesmal gab es dann keine Aussicht...obwohl, das kleine Schild "Fußweg zum Freizeitpark" verhieß dann doch eine Aussicht.....und zwar auf einen feinen Singletrail komplett hinab in das Nettetal






Nach 200 hm auf "flowigen" Trail kann man die Stimmung der Teilnehmer im Tal  durchaus als erquickt bezeichnen. 
Leider hatte dann auch ein Sicherungssplint von Thomas' Bremse viel Spass auf dem Trail und entschloß sich, einfach mal da zu bleiben.
So durfte dann Kollege schneifel den Rest der Tour mit einer Bremse bestreiten.... 
Unten angekommen hatte dann Frank ein Einsehen mit seinen Lungen und legte am Sportplatz eine kleine Rast ein um auf uns zu warten.
Der Rest packte die zweite Steigung Richtung Sankt Johann an. 
Zuerst gemächlich zeigte die Steigung dann ihre böse Fratze:
Schlappe 30% auf tiefem Kiesbett war dann für alle radelnden Mitfahrer zu viel:






Weiter auf Asphalt gelangten wir dann endlich nach Sankt Johann.
Die folgende Abfahrt ....natürlich auf Singletrail war den Jakobsjüngern der Teilnehmer ja schon bekannt.
Diesmal kamen wir sogar ohne jedlichen Plattfuß hinunter. Nur für Thomas dürfte diese Abfahrt in seinem späteren Leben einige traumatische Einbrände zurück lassen.
Bei der Jakobstour: Platt gefahren
Bei dieser Tour: Mit einer Bremse teilweises hinunter geschoben. 

Wieder im Nettetal stellte ich Alle vor die Frage: Nochmal kurz hoch....und nochmal runter???

Ich hatte mit mehr Wiederspruch gerechnet....Alle wollten wieder hoch. Also gab es zum Abschluß noch eine kurze 15 % Rampe um dann endgülig wieder  an die Nette zu trailen um dann Frank aufzufischen und die Verfolgung der Krabbelgruppe aufzunehmen. 



Eigentlich hätten wir nur bis hierher fahren müssen:





_Oli vor dem Tunnel, den wir dann am Ende alle Gemeinsam zurück durchfahren haben_


Bilder von mir gibt es hier


----------



## rpo35 (9. Mai 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> *...*hinunter zum Eiterbach....


:kotz: baaaah wie ekelig...ich fahr nicht mehr mit Euch...
Wäre schon gerne wieder dabei gewesen, hatte mich aber zur Plackerei an der Saar angemeldet...traumhafte Strecke; solltest Du Dir auch mal gönnen Uwe..

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## on any sunday (9. Mai 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Äh, wie darf ich das jetzt verstehen



Dazu verweigere ich die Aussage. Ich sach nur viel Spaß an der Lahn.


----------



## i-men (9. Mai 2006)

Auch von mir nen kräftiges Dankeschön an Uwe und Karin. Da habt Ihr die Messlatte für die 2006er Touren ja mal wieder ziemlich hoch gelegt. Mal sehen ob das noch getopt werden kann.

@ Uwe   Wo ist den das Video als Du auf der Bahntrasse durchs Feld gepflügt bist? 

Ingo

Hier noch die Tourdaten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schneifel (9. Mai 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Diesmal kamen wir sogar ohne jedlichen Plattfuß hinunter. Nur für Thomas dürfte diese Abfahrt in seinem späteren Leben einige traumatische Einbrände zurück lassen.
> Bei der Jakobstour: Platt gefahren
> Bei dieser Tour: Mit einer Bremse teilweises hinunter geschoben.



Yooh, ich überlege glatt mit Nordic Walking anzufangen. Dann muss ich keine Trails mehr "runterschieben" sondern kann mit den Stöcken fuchteln und biker vertrimmen. 

Quatsch!!!! das machen wir doch erst wenn wir tot sind.

PS: Die Julie "beisst" schon wida 

Ride on- fly high


----------



## Schnegge (9. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

erst ma' Dank an die leuchtende Tatze für den(Teil?)bericht  


Da Herr blitzfitz den Bericht zur Sinfonie in C-Dur in diesem Fred veröffentlicht hat, an dieser Stelle meine Frage an die Herren:

Daywalker74 
Scottti
Manni
on any sunday
Roadrunner1

und wer sich sonst noch so hier anmelden wird...

wie sieht's aus mit gemeinsammer Anreise ????
Ich weset ja nit wat Ihr jeplant habt... Ich könnt' auf jedenfall 2 bikes plus biker mit ins Auto packen... oder gibts die Möglichkeit den Start/Zielort mit ÖPNV in akzeptablen Zeiten zu erreichen (hier bietet sich natürlich auch die gemeinsamme Anreise an).

Gruß 

Jörg


----------



## Race4Hills (10. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen, tolle Kommentare und Berichte, hier der zweite Teil von meinen Dreharbeiten,

Entenmarsch

und 
nochmals der Link zum 

Moses Video

Viel Spass beim 

Bis bald auf ein neues

Jens


----------



## Daywalker74 (10. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

mensch, soviel lob ist das TT ja garnicht gewöhnt!   Gibt es den garnichts negatives zu berichten ! Die Wege zu schmal, der Wald zu überfüllt??? Zu schnelles Tempo??? 

War echt ne super-geile Tour! Soviele lachende Gesichter! Klasse Truppe! Hätte nie gedacht, das sich soviele Biker anmelden! Aber die Orga war ja spitzenmäßig!

Jens, das Video ist klasse geworden!  Kann es mir nicht oft genug ansehen! Obwohl, die Nässe der Nette hat spuren bei mir hinterlassen! Kränkele seitdem ein wenig vor mich hin! Hoffe, das es am WE weg ist!!

Bis zur nächsten Tour!!


----------



## grüner Frosch (10. Mai 2006)

Daywalker74 schrieb:
			
		

> Obwohl, die Nässe der Nette hat spuren bei mir hinterlassen! Kränkele seitdem ein wenig vor mich hin! Hoffe, das es am WE weg ist!!
> 
> Bis zur nächsten Tour!!



Ihr seid ja doch Menschen


----------



## grüner Frosch (10. Mai 2006)

Daywalker74 schrieb:
			
		

> Obwohl, die Nässe der Nette hat spuren bei mir hinterlassen! Kränkele seitdem ein wenig vor mich hin! Hoffe, das es am WE weg ist!!
> 
> Bis zur nächsten Tour!!



Ihr seid ja doch Menschen   Und ich dachte schon, bei den Alfterern Hardcore-Sisters läuft Royal-Blood durch die Adern!!!!!!


----------



## meg-71 (11. Mai 2006)

Man soll Team Tomburgtouren ja nicht verharmlosen, den es stehen ja heufig Schilder wie dieses am Wegesrand:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]
MfG Michael


----------



## rpo35 (11. Mai 2006)

Huch...seit wann gehört denn das Blasen zur Gattung der Signale?


----------



## on any sunday (11. Mai 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Huch...seit wann gehört denn das Blasen zur Gattung der Signale?


Und ist noch lange kein Grund in Deckung zu gehen, obwohl....


----------



## Riderin (11. Mai 2006)

Nabend zusammen!

Sind heute Abend ( Schneifel und ich) eine super Tour hier in der Mayener Gegend gefahren.
Schöne Trails..
Wir werden mal eine interessante Tour zusammenstellen, falls Ihr Lust habt, noch mal die Osteifel unsicher zu machen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (11. Mai 2006)

Riderin schrieb:
			
		

> ...falls Ihr Lust habt, noch mal die Osteifel unsicher zu machen ;-)


Nur keine Hemmungen ! Planen, Termin einstellen und sich über die vielen Teilnehemer freuen  Wenn's paßt bin ich gerne dabei !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## schneifel (11. Mai 2006)

Bin gerade Zuhause angekommen  

Riderin hatte ne tolle Strecke ausgetüftelt...so um die 1000 Höhenmeter.
Es gibt noch einiges Interessantes in der Mayener Gegend.

Keinen Plattfuss...ätschi


----------



## Daywalker74 (12. Mai 2006)

Nabend!

Normalerweise machen wir solche Schilder vor jeder Tour [email protected]! Aber diesmal scheinen wir eins "Vergessen" zu haben !!!

Wünsche den Bikern, die Morgen bei Herrn Blitzfitz mitfahren, viel spaß bei der Tour! Kann leider nicht dabei sein, weil die Grippe mich noch im Griff hat !
Werde daher auch am WE keine Tour machen! Will meinen Köper nicht noch mehr schinden!!!

Machts gut Leute!!!


----------



## blitzfitz (12. Mai 2006)

Daywalker74 schrieb:
			
		

> Werde daher auch am WE keine Tour machen! Will meinen Köper nicht noch mehr schinden!!!



Thomas, hast wohl deinen Zenit schon überschritten, oder? Ist das erste Mal, dass ich dich schwächeln seh.

Kopf hoch, ab ins Bett, lass dir eine Wärmflasche und den Kamillentee bringen und träume vom surrenden Freilauf.  

Bis zum nächsten Trail,

Ralf


----------



## Fungrisu (12. Mai 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre schon gerne wieder dabei gewesen, hatte mich aber zur Plackerei an der Saar angemeldet...traumhafte Strecke; solltest Du Dir auch mal gönnen Uwe..
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



So wie es aussieht war das wohl wieder mal eine sehr schöne TT Tour.
Wäre auch gerne dabei gewesen. Habe mich aber wie Ralph an der Saarschleife verausgabt.
Wie Ralph schon gesagt hat"eine sehr geile Strecke" super Trails und klasse Orga.
Wie bei den TT Touren  

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Schnegge (12. Mai 2006)

Daywalker74 schrieb:
			
		

> Wünsche den Bikern, die Morgen bei Herrn Blitzfitz mitfahren, viel spaß bei der Tour! Kann leider nicht dabei sein, weil die Grippe mich noch im Griff hat !
> Werde daher auch am WE keine Tour machen! Will meinen Köper nicht noch mehr schinden!!!



Danke, Spaß  werden wir haben... auch wenns uns ohne deine ansteckenden Lache  schwerer fallen wird  .
Also besser Dich... ähh ich meine Gute Besserung  

Gruß

Jörg


----------



## blitzfitz (13. Mai 2006)

Wetter ist gut und (noch?) trocken.

Die Tour findet natürlich statt.

Bis nachher,
               Ralf


----------



## blitzfitz (13. Mai 2006)

*Wiedtal Biken & Grillen*

Was soll ich noch schreiben? Es war wieder einmal eine feineTour nach klassischen Rezept: Start - Trail - Pause - Trail - Kuchen - Trail - Abhängen.

*+++++ Start +++++*




*+++++ Trail +++++*
Video auf sevenload (leider in Hochkant): Trail nach Arnsau

*+++++ Kuchen +++++*




*+++++ Abhängen +++++*




So, nun zu den Daten.  Trotz widrigster Wettervorhersagen konnten sich die folgenden Biker nicht zu einer Last Minute Absage durchringen:
Jörg (lüni)
Jörg (Schnegge)
Markus (Roadrunner1)
Olli (scotti)
und der Guide Ralf (blitzfitz).

Als der Tacho nach der Rückkehr auf die Blitzfitz-Alm ausgeschaltet wurde, standen 2000Hm und 73km auf der Anzeige.




Aber zurück zur eigentlichen Tour. Nachdem die diversen Filets, Steaks, Würstchen, Brote, Salate für den zweiten Part der Tourausschreibung im Kühlschrank der Alm verstaut waren, konnte professionell mit ersten Aufwärmübungen begonnen werden. Im folgenden Bild ist Olli Schwarzenegger in bekannter Pose zu bewundern.




Nach erfolgreichem Start bei bestem Wetter, d.h. es war trocken, wurde zunächst der erste Bergrücken vorbei am Linzer Krankenhaus und am Hof Ronig erklommen. Wieder einmal liess es sich nicht vermeiden, dass einige Mitfahrer mit einem gewissen Hang zum Exhibitionismus sich Ihrer Kleider entledigen wollten. Und das mit der fadenscheinigen Erklärung, die Steigung der Routenführung würde kausal zur Erhöhung der Körpertemperatur beitragen.  Na ja, wer's glaubt.  





Auf der Höhe, am Rothe Kreuz Weg, sammelte das Team zunächst fleissig Höhenmeter über seltenst befahrene Wege auf der Rheinseite des Bergrückens. Auf die Frage nach dem Höhenprofil der Tour konnte der Guide nur mit einem Schulterzucken und mit den Worten " rauf und runter, rauf und runter ......" antworten.

Doch irgendwann war es dann so weit und die erste Abfahrt in das liebliche Wiedtal nach Arnsau konnte genossen werden (siehe Video weiter oben). In Arnsau wurde die Wied gequert, an diesem Tage bestimmt 4-5 Mal und die nächste der vielen Rampen in Angriff genommen. Oben angekommen war erst einmal eine Pause auf der Weißenfelser Ley nötig.




Doch nach kurzer Rast erzwangen die Miriaden von Hängeraupen die Flucht der kleinen Fahrradgruppe. Raupen am Trikot, Raupen im Helm, Raupen auf dem Bike und dicke Zecken am Bein. Mann, die Natur ist hart.

In den folgenden Stunden gab es das Rossbacher Trailgewitter. Nicht, dass es einer falsch versteht. Bis zur Pause in der Nescher Mühle war das Wetter hervorragend, die Trails staubtrocken und (!) kein Wanderer unterwegs. Nach der obligatorischen Kuchenpause führte die Route über das Rossbacher Häubchen in das Elsbachtal, dort nach Breitscheid auf den Bärenkopp und dann wieder zur Wied zurück. Irgendwann fiel es dann auch den Mitfahrern auf, dass die Route Rossbach aus nur allen erdenklichen Himmelsrichtungen anfuhr und wieder verliess. Der krönende Abschluss war wieder einmal der feine Trail mit viel Flow von Over zum Campingplatz, der aber natürlich durch eine häßliche Rampe (auch so ein Kotzeweg) erarbeitet werden musste.

Zum Schluß blieb nur noch das Wallbachtal in Richtung Linz hinaufzurollen, wobei hinaufrollen vielleicht etwas untertrieben ist. Die letzten 200 Hm sind eben doch noch eine kleine Bergprüfung.

Aber, Motivation ist alles!! Die Steaks und das Weizen warteten.  




Ciao und bis zum nächsten Mal,
                                         Ralf

P.S. Weitere Photos gibt es bei mir im Photoalbum.


----------



## Scottti (14. Mai 2006)

Was soll man da noch schreiben?

Der Tourenguide und Veranstalter dieses Events konnte den hohen Erwartungen der anspruchsvollen Truppe in vollem Umfange gerecht werden.

Die Grillsession war natürlich der krönende Abschluss.  

Herzlichen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scottti (14. Mai 2006)

* Ralf, du solltest unbedingt deinen Arzt aufsuchen.  *

Ich bin zwar nicht der absolute Fachmann, aber diese EKG-Auswertung halte ich für äußerst bedenklich.
Diese kurzen zwischenimpulse könnten ein Kammerflimmern sein!


----------



## Schnegge (14. Mai 2006)

*T*olle *T*our Ralf  

Das war ja wohl 'ne Eier legende Wollmilchsau  
Es war alles dabei: hoch, runter, flach, steil, leicht und lange ansteigend, trocken, matschig, grasig, teerig, trailig, aldirettig, spaßig, sonnig, verregnet, durchgebraten, angebraten, durstig, roßbachig,...  

Ich komme wieder, keine Frage  

Gruß

jörg


----------



## Roadrunner1 (14. Mai 2006)

Ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen.
Es war eine in allen Belangen abwechslungsreiche Tour, mit einem gemütlichen und geselligen Ausklang. Jetzt weiß ich auch was ein Joghuretten Kuchen ist. Aber nächstes Mal bin ich bei meiner Kuchenwahl konservativer. Bienenstich o.ä.
Obwohl dann das darauffolgende Thema vielleicht weniger interssant werden wird. Von wegen Nachts aufstehen um .....
Und mit dem Wetter sind wir m.E. noch gut weggekommen. Die Wetterprognose, welche Olli in seiner Kleiderwahl nicht berücksichtigt hatte, war ja nicht so prickelnd. 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Daywalker74 (14. Mai 2006)

Sagtmal, das Fleisch auf dem Grill, waren das eure angefressenen Waden??? 

Tja, da scheint ja der Herr Doktor, WIEDermal eine klasse Tour aus dem Ärmel gezaubert zu haben!! 
Und ich war nicht dabei !

Werde mich aber jetzt auch mal auf mein neues "Trainingsrad" schwingen!
und ne Runde drehen!!


----------



## Lüni (14. Mai 2006)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> *Wiedtal Biken & Grillen*
> 
> Was soll ich noch schreiben? Es war wieder einmal eine feineTour nach klassischen Rezept: Start - Trail - Pause - Trail - Kuchen - Trail - Abhängen.
> 
> ...




Eine perfekte Tour die angekündigten Parameter unseres Guides stimmten auf den Meter in Länge, und Höhe wie auch in der Zeit. Eine optimale AlpenX Trainingsrunde mit Sägezahnprofil für die Kondition, Regen als Prüfung für die Moral, Test von neuem Equipment, Auseinandersetzungen mit allerlei Getier und ein gemütlicher Abschluss auf einer Alm. 

Super  

Bis Bald Jörg


----------



## Roadrunner1 (16. Mai 2006)

Hi
Nachdem Olli auf der Samstagstour die Asymmetrie beim Hinterbau aufgefallen ist, bin ich mit meinem Simplon Stomp am Montag zum Händler nach St. Augustin. Der meinte das wäre alles in der Toleranz. Heute habe ich mal den Dämper ausgebaut. Und siehe da, es war Spannung in der Wippe. Und aus dem Millimeter wurden Zentimeter.
Aber schaut selbst. Ich hoffe man kann das auf den Bildern erkennen.
Meines Erachtens ist der Hinterbau 'leicht' verzogen.

Gruß Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (16. Mai 2006)

Roadrunner1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Nachdem Olli auf der Samstagstour die Asymmetrie beim Hinterbau aufgefallen ist, bin ich mit meinem Simplon Stomp am Montag zum Händler nach St. Augustin. Der meinte das wäre alles in der Toleranz. Heute habe ich mal den Dämper ausgebaut. Und siehe da, es war Spannung in der Wippe. Und aus dem Millimeter wurden Zentimeter.
> Aber schaut selbst. Ich hoffe man kann das auf den Bildern erkennen.
> Meines Erachtens ist der Hinterbau 'leicht' verzogen.
> ...



Kein Wunder!

Schau Dir mal Deine Oberschenkel an  

Du solltest auf Hardtail umsteigen; Classic Klein oder sowas  


Grüße 

Michael


----------



## Hammelhetzer (16. Mai 2006)

Roadrunner1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Meines Erachtens ist der Hinterbau 'leicht' verzogen.


Angenommen,

ein Auto oder sonstwas hätte dich gerammt und du würdest die Bilder als Schadensbeweis an die gegnerische Versicherung einsenden, würden die anstandslos zahlen


----------



## juchhu (16. Mai 2006)

Roadrunner1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Nachdem Olli auf der Samstagstour die Asymmetrie beim Hinterbau aufgefallen ist, bin ich mit meinem Simplon Stomp am Montag zum Händler nach St. Augustin. Der meinte das wäre alles in der Toleranz. Heute habe ich mal den Dämper ausgebaut. Und siehe da, es war Spannung in der Wippe. Und aus dem Millimeter wurden Zentimeter.
> Aber schaut selbst. Ich hoffe man kann das auf den Bildern erkennen.
> Meines Erachtens ist der Hinterbau 'leicht' verzogen.
> ...


 




Ist das ein Riss (roter Kreis) in bzw. an den Verbindungsstück zwischen den Hinterradstreben?


----------



## Enrgy (16. Mai 2006)

Ist da überhaupt noch was gerade?  

@juchhu
schau dir mal den Riß über dem Schaltwerk im Fotoalbum an.... 

"wer hats erfunden?"


----------



## Redking (16. Mai 2006)

*EDIT* Sorry wusste ich nicht das es schon erneuert wurde!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Roadrunner1 (16. Mai 2006)

Ne, das mit dem Riss war letztes Jahr November. Daraufhin wurde mir der Hinterbau getauscht und ab Januar diesen Jahres gab es eine Rückrufaktion über deren Homepage.
Ist kein Riss. Habe extra nochmal sauber gemacht. Auch sonst sehe ich keine 'Bruchstellen'.


----------



## juchhu (16. Mai 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Enrgy schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Danke für den Hinweis.

Toleranz hin oder her. Wenn der Dämpfer ausgebaut ist, sollte das Hinterrad in direkter Line zur Tretlagermitte und Steuerlager sein. Ich unterstelle allerdings, dass das Hinterrad mittig auf die Nabe zentriert wurde.

Solche, durch was auch immer ausgelösten Spannungen sind der Tod der Lager und auf Dauer auch der Schweissnähte.

Zeigt den Jungs mal die Situation ohne Dämpfer. Ob die dann noch was von Toleranzen erzählen.

Entweder ist die Hinterradschwinge in sich verzogen oder aber die Lager sind nicht richtig eingesetzt worden.


----------



## Enrgy (16. Mai 2006)

Roadrunner1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist kein Riss....Auch sonst sehe ich keine 'Bruchstellen'.


jaa, noch nicht...
Wer hat denn die Schwinge eingebaut? Wenn du nicht ständig quer nach Meterdrops aufkommst (was ich mal nicht glaube, obwohl ich dich nicht kenne ), muß das Teil doch schon beim Einbau krumm gewesen sein! Weiterfahren unter den Bedingungen killt dir früher oder später so ziemlich alles, was da hinten beweglich ist.


----------



## Roadrunner1 (16. Mai 2006)

Was mich am meisten ärgert ist die 'Abfertigung' beim Händler. Die haben sich noch nicht einmal die Mühe gemacht den Hinterbau vom Hauptrahmen zu trennen. Das wäre eine Sache von Minuten gewesen um der Sache auf den Grund zu gehen. Stattdessen bekomme ich als Antwort, "wenn es knarzt solle ich nochmal vorbeischauen, dann müsste der Rahmen getauscht werden". Ich fühlte mich irgendwie verschaukelt. 
Ist schon meine zweite Schwinge. Wurde damals dort getauscht. Zu dem Zeitpunkt war aber alles symmetrisch.
Nein ich bin ein gemäßigter Touren und CC Biker. Drops mache ich nur unfreiwillig 
Gruß
Markus


----------



## Schnegge (16. Mai 2006)

Roadrunner1 schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich am meisten ärgert ist die 'Abfertigung' beim Händler. Die haben sich noch nicht einmal die Mühe gemacht den Hinterbau vom Hauptrahmen zu trennen. Das wäre eine Sache von Minuten gewesen um der Sache auf den Grund zu gehen. Stattdessen bekomme ich als Antwort, "wenn es knarzt solle ich nochmal vorbeischauen, dann müsste der Rahmen getauscht werden". Ich fühlte mich irgendwie verschaukelt.
> Ist schon meine zweite Schwinge. Wurde damals dort getauscht. Zu dem Zeitpunkt war aber alles symmetrisch.
> Nein ich bin ein gemäßigter Touren und CC Biker. Drops mache ich nur unfreiwillig
> Gruß
> Markus



Hallo Markus,

das sieht ja schlimmer  aus als es den Anschein gemacht hat.
An deiner Stelle wäre ich auch tierisch angepi$$t  wegen dem Händler. Von Leverkusen nach Sankt Augustin sind ja schon ein paar Meter. Außerdem konnte man ja schon im eingebauten Zustand sehen, dass das ganze außerhalb der Fertigungstoleranz war  . Wünsche dir noch viel Glück bei der Problembeseitigung und tritt dem Händler mal ordentlich in den Ar$ch  

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (16. Mai 2006)

Ja, ja, der alte Roadrunner. Und ich habe noch gesagt, laß den 5 m Drop aus.  Kein Wunder, das das österreichische Qualitätsprodukt, eigentlich ein Widerspruch  , die Flügel streckt.

Im Ernscht, tritt den Händler ordentlich auf die Füße, das er gefälligst hurtig einen neuen, geraden Rahmen beschafft. Viel Glück.

Grüsse

Mikele


----------



## on any sunday (16. Mai 2006)

Achso, noch was zur Wiedtaltour von Herrn Blitzfitz. 

Welche heidnischen Mächte werden denn auf der Alm angebetet, das bei den bescheidesten Wetteraussichten es trotzdem immer trocken bleibt. Na ja, bei Typen, die für die Verbreitung dieser nervigen, neumodischen, kabelosen Telefone  verantwortlich sind, wundert mich garnichts mehr. 

Grüsse

Mikele


----------



## blitzfitz (16. Mai 2006)

Roadrunner1 schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich am meisten ärgert ist die 'Abfertigung' beim Händler.


Markus, du hast mein vollstes Mitgefühl. Ich glaube, fast jeder hat schon mal eine ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht. Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass deine Kiste schnell und möglichst unkompliziert wieder fahrbereit wird.

Bis bald wieder,

Ralf


----------



## blitzfitz (16. Mai 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Achso, noch was zur Wiedtaltour von Herrn Blitzfitz.
> 
> Welche heidnischen Mächte werden denn auf der Alm angebetet, das bei den bescheidesten Wetteraussichten es trotzdem immer trocken bleibt.



Ja hallo, Herr Sonntag! Ich hoffe, diesmal wird es Euer Majestät eine Lehre sein. Eine Blitzfitz Tour sagt man nicht ungestraft ab.   Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass meine Mächte etwas schwächelten, so dass der eine oder andere Regentropfen nicht verhindert werden konnte.

Bis Sonntag, Herr Sonntag!

Ralf


----------



## blitzfitz (16. Mai 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Achso, noch was zur Wiedtaltour von Herrn Blitzfitz.
> 
> Welche heidnischen Mächte werden denn auf der Alm angebetet, das bei den bescheidesten Wetteraussichten es trotzdem immer trocken bleibt.



Ja hallo, Herr Sonntag! Ich hoffe, diesmal wird es Euer Majestät eine Lehre sein. Eine Blitzfitz Tour sagt man nicht ungestraft ab.   Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass meine Mächte etwas schwächelten, so dass der eine oder andere Regentropfen nicht verhindert werden konnte.

Bis Sonntag, Herr Sonntag!

Ralf


----------



## Roadrunner1 (19. Mai 2006)

Tach zusammen. Danke für die Anteilnahme. 
Nachdem ich Simplon per Mail von meinem klitzekleinen Toleranzproblem geschrieben habe, bekam ich einen Anruf von deren Service Abteilung. Die haben als Ursache eine verzogene Kettenstrebe ausgemacht. Das war schon wahrscheinlich beim Einbau der Sitzstreben. Am Mittwoch ging die Kettenstrebe, sowie Schwingen- und Strebenlager per Express raus, so dass am Donnerstag der Postbote das Paket bei mir ablieferte.
Bastelstunde eingelegt und siehe da.







Die Aktion hat 3 Tage gedauert. Der damalige Sitzstreben-Austausch 3 Wochen + 2 Mal Anfahrt. 
Nochmal Dank an meinen Namensvetter bei Simplon, welcher mir beim Lagertausch telefonisch geholfen hat. 
Gruß


----------



## sibby08 (20. Mai 2006)

Roadrunner1 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen. Danke für die Anteilnahme.
> Nachdem ich Simplon per Mail von meinem klitzekleinen Toleranzproblem geschrieben habe, bekam ich einen Anruf von deren Service Abteilung. Die haben als Ursache eine verzogene Kettenstrebe ausgemacht. Das war schon wahrscheinlich beim Einbau der Sitzstreben. Am Mittwoch ging die Kettenstrebe, sowie Schwingen- und Strebenlager per Express raus, so dass am Donnerstag der Postbote das Paket bei mir ablieferte.
> Bastelstunde eingelegt und siehe da.
> 
> ...


 
Na geht, doch  
Und das alles ohne Umweg über den Händler, Respekt Simplon!
Ich denke das war auch der richtige Weg von Dir Dich beim Hersteller direkt zu melden. Hatte bei mir ja auch geholfen - wenn auch die Abwicklung über Feld lief (bis auf den Chef aber ohne Probleme).
Also wieder viel Spaß mit Deinem Bike.

Gruß
Sibby


----------



## Riderin (20. Mai 2006)

Gibt es schon Fotos von Kalinka von der Mayen-Tour?

Grüße Jana


----------



## Handlampe (21. Mai 2006)

Riderin schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es schon Fotos von Kalinka von der Mayen-Tour?
> 
> Grüße Jana



Hi Jana

Photos von Karin gibt es am Dienstag


P.S.

Und es gibt was Neues vom TT:

Guckst du hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (21. Mai 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Und es gibt was Neues vom TT:
> 
> Guckst du hier



Ich hoffe dann mal auf die 'kleinen Filmstopps' um meinen Plus bei* TT Tempo mittel*  wieder in den aeroben Bereich zu bringen.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (21. Mai 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Und es gibt was Neues vom TT:


Da dürfen die Flachland-Poser natürlich nicht fehlen, habe mich also angemeldet. 

Einer muß ja die Slapsticks machen...   

Ciao
Hammelstar


----------



## Enrgy (21. Mai 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Einer muß ja die Slapsticks machen...


Ich sage nur "Wespentrail"....  

Und "wie zufällig" liegt dieser auch noch auf der Route zum Effelsberg, wenn ich mich recht entsinne


----------



## Hammelhetzer (21. Mai 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sage nur "Wespentrail"....
> 
> Und "wie zufällig" liegt dieser auch noch auf der Route zum Effelsberg, wenn ich mich recht entsinne


Siehste Volker: ich habe meinen absoluten Tiefpunkt gut überwunden ...aber was kommt bei dir? 

Kommste auch mit ?


----------



## Enrgy (21. Mai 2006)

Entscheide ich kurzfristig, je nach Fitnesstand und Wetterlage. 60-70km sind mir eigentlich zuviel.


----------



## on any sunday (22. Mai 2006)

Mmmmh, rein zufällig   habe ich mir gestern sowas bestellt







Da die Suche in Köln beim local Dealer nach einem preiswerten miniDV Camcorder mit analogem Videoeingang erfolglos, dafür aber wiedermal wie ein Besuch im Tal der Ahnunglosen war , werde ich mich heute online auf die Suche machen.

Ist also nur eine Frage der Zeit, wann ich auch in der Lage bin leckere, bewegte Äktschenbilder zu liefern.

Mikele Spielberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (22. Mai 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Mmmmh, rein zufällig   habe ich mir gestern sowas bestellt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super Michael,
ich wollte mir so ein Ding ja für den Alpencross anschaffen, aber wenn jetzt jeder sowas hat ist das auch nicht nötig, dann kannst du ja den Kameramann machen   

@Tomburger: Wäre morgen gerne dabei, aber bei dem Wetter  Ich hoffe ihr bietet demnächst nochmal ne Runde im 7Gebirge an!  

Gruß Manni


----------



## Riderin (22. Mai 2006)

Super Uwe, der Termin ist im Hinterköpfchen notiert ;-)


----------



## Enrgy (22. Mai 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Super Michael,
> ich wollte mir so ein Ding ja für den Alpencross anschaffen...


...oha, das gibt aber ne leckere Akkuschlepperei und auch nochn Ladegerät...


----------



## Manni (22. Mai 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ...oha, das gibt aber ne leckere Akkuschlepperei und auch nochn Ladegerät...



Deshalb ists ja praktisch wenn Herr Sonntag mir die Plackerei abnimmt


----------



## Handlampe (22. Mai 2006)

Hmmm....jetzt hab mal wieder ein wenig vorschnell den Termin für die Drehareiten zum Film "Die Biker der Tafelrunde" reingestellt.
Da meldet sich schon der erste Kernbiker ab: Mein Brüderchen. Tja....mit dem Rest des Kernteams kann man ja fast nur noch " Die Biker des Tafelvierecks" drehen. 
Überlege gerade, den Termin zu verschieben.....nur, wo hin??

Die ganzen WE's danach sind eigentlich schon verplant. 

Möglichkeit wäre noch der 25.6.

Ich versteck jetzt erstmal den Termin und melde mich dann bei allen angemeldeten, ob sich was verschiebt.


P.S.

Falls hier dann doch noch der ein oder andere Kern TT'ler reinschaut.

Meldet euch mal, ob ihr z.B. am 25.6. könnt?

Markus, Oli, Miguel, Helmut, Thomas, Ralf.....


----------



## grüner Frosch (22. Mai 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm....jetzt hab mal wieder ein wenig vorschnell den Termin für die Drehareiten zum Film "Die Biker der Tafelrunde" reingestellt.
> Da meldet sich schon der erste Kernbiker ab: Mein Brüderchen. Tja....mit dem Rest des Kernteams kann man ja fast nur noch " Die Biker des Tafelvierecks" drehen.
> Überlege gerade, den Termin zu verschieben.....nur, wo hin??
> 
> ...



Und ich hab mich schon Zuhause für diesen Termin krummgelegt, der Haussegen hin schief, mußte für diesen Termin jede Menge Überzeugungsarbeit ableisten - und jetzt so was


----------



## Lipoly (22. Mai 2006)

@Tomburger:
Morgen is slow motion bergauf angesagt! ich fahre ggf. mit dem Stab Supreme mit
dafür gehts bergrunter zur sache!
ich freu mich
mfg lars


----------



## blitzfitz (22. Mai 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Meldet euch mal, ob ihr z.B. am 25.6. könnt?



25.6. passt gut. Nicht vergessen, eine Woche vorher geht es auf den Rheinhöhenweg.  

Viele Grüße,
              Ralf


----------



## Daywalker74 (22. Mai 2006)

Tach Herr M. Spielberg! 

Klasse Teil hast Du dir da angeschaft!
Habe mich in letzter Zeit auch nach sowas umgeschaut! Aber die Preise....... !

Wo hast Du das her und wieviel mußt Du noch bezahlen?? 

Tja Bruda da war ich esch am sicken, als ich den Termin gelesen habe!
25.06. wäre ok!!

An alle, die morgen abend mitfahren! Die Tour wird 7 km länger sein! Habe sie heute nochmal abgefahren und von lästigen Bäumen befreit! Aber die ganz dicken brocken leider nicht! Säge zu klein


----------



## rpo35 (22. Mai 2006)

Daywalker74 schrieb:
			
		

> ...und wieviel mußt Du noch bezahlen?? ...


12x38,20 oder so...

Übrigens: Hier können sich 3 Tomburger den Weicheipokal von gestern abholen...Danke Mikele...
Schade dass ihr nicht dabei wart...Wetter war ok ! Wiederholung (wie schon von Herrn Sonntag angedeutet auch ohne WC) ist versprochen.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (22. Mai 2006)

Das war ein Fehler,Herr erpeo !!! Merk Dir mal eins: es wird kein nächstes mal geben  !!!

Bis demnächst!!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## rpo35 (22. Mai 2006)

Daywalker74 schrieb:
			
		

> Das war ein Fehler,Herr erpeo !!!...


Ich hab's nur verlinkt, der Onkel Sonntag ist alles Schuld....
Aber wenn wir schon dabei sind, den hier finde ich cool:


----------



## Handlampe (22. Mai 2006)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> 25.6. passt gut. Nicht vergessen, eine Woche vorher geht es auf den Rheinhöhenweg.
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Ralf



Eine Woche vorher komm ich gerade von der Deutschlandtour zurück.....mit 20 cm Hornhaut aufm Hintern


----------



## on any sunday (22. Mai 2006)

Daywalker74 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach Herr M. Spielberg!
> 
> Klasse Teil hast Du dir da angeschaft!
> Habe mich in letzter Zeit auch nach sowas umgeschaut! Aber die Preise....... !
> ...



Die üblichen Verdächtigen:

http://www.geckocams.com/

http://www.helm-kamera.de

http://pacelog.com

Mini DV Camcorder JVC GR-D270EX






Ist zwar nicht mit Lanc fernbedienbar, aber Sony oder Canon waren mir dann doch zu teuer.

Alles vom Munde abgespart und bar bezahlt.


----------



## Eifelwolf (22. Mai 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich hab mich schon Zuhause für diesen Termin krummgelegt, der Haussegen hin schief, mußte für diesen Termin jede Menge Überzeugungsarbeit ableisten - und jetzt so was


 
Tja, und ich hatte heute den Wanderweg-Nr. 7-Trail (TT-Jargon: Wespentrail) auf Hochglanz gewienert - wenn ihr mir hier schon Matschspuren vor meiner Haustüre zieht, soll's auch ordentlich aussehen  . Bei den Filmaufnahmen winke ich dann einmal von den Schwarzwaldhöhen hinunter


----------



## Scottti (23. Mai 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.
> 
> Falls hier dann doch noch der ein oder andere Kern TT'ler reinschaut.
> 
> ...



Mal angenommen ich komme ohne Fahrradcomputer, Pulsmesser, GPS-Gerät, Digitaler Fotokamera, Video-Helmkamera und Mobiltelefon auf einem ungefederten Fahrrad zum Tourenstart, daß nur mit Werkzeug und einem Ersatzschlauch ausgerüstet ist, darf ich dann überhaupt noch mitfahren? 

mfg


----------



## Daywalker74 (23. Mai 2006)

Hi!

Die Tour findet statt! Egal, ob es regnet oder wie matschig es im Wald ist!

Nachdem mein Arbeitgeber bekanntgegeben hat, das er wärend der WM bis 22 Uhr geöffnet hat!!! Über 20 "Kollegen" haben sich freiwillig dafür gemeldet!   

Die sollte man ERSCHIEßEN!

Also, ich MUß heute fahren!!

Bis gleich!!

Gruß ein sehr geladender Dayandnightwalker!!!!


----------



## rpo35 (23. Mai 2006)

Daywalker74 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Die Tour findet statt! Egal, ob es regnet oder wie matschig es im Wald ist!...


Das glaubt Dir keine Sau...


----------



## Enrgy (23. Mai 2006)

Uwe, klau deinem Bruda mal die Ausrufezeichentaste, dat sieht ja ekelhaft aus... 

und lieber Thomas, was sollen denn die Fußballer sagen, die müssen soager während der ganzen WM arbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (23. Mai 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Uwe, klau deinem Bruda mal die Ausrufezeichentaste, dat sieht ja ekelhaft aus... ...


Nimm die Shift-Taste gleich mit...


----------



## p_pipowitsch (24. Mai 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Die Biker des Tafelvierecks" drehen.
> Überlege gerade, den Termin zu verschieben.....nur, wo hin??
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt heul und nörgel hier nicht so rum, diese Aufgaben sind schon verteilt.
Um kurz zu intervenieren und meinen Job zu erledigen,  du meintest bestimmt Ritter des Tafelviertels.

Ausweichtermin finde ich super, vielleicht kann an diesem Termin der ein oder andere Hammelätzer nicht, oder drehen wir die Killerbienen greifen an. Mal schauen ob ich zum Dreh meine spanisches Synchronstimme und mein austrainiertes Stuntdouble aktivieren kann.  
Unsere Gagen werden dir wohl nicht ganz unbekannt sein Herr Spielberg.

Gruß
Ill be back


----------



## p_pipowitsch (24. Mai 2006)

Daywalker74 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Die Tour findet statt! Egal, ob es regnet oder wie matschig es im Wald ist!
> 
> ...




Mein Beileid,

aber mal intensiver drüber nachgedacht, so könnte ich schnell in den Halbzeitpausen wieder Bier und Chips für das nächste Spiel kaufen.

Gruß
Delling und Netzowitsch


----------



## p_pipowitsch (24. Mai 2006)

Scottti schrieb:
			
		

> Mal angenommen ich komme ohne Fahrradcomputer, Pulsmesser, GPS-Gerät, Digitaler Fotokamera, Video-Helmkamera und Mobiltelefon auf einem ungefederten Fahrrad zum Tourenstart, daß nur mit Werkzeug und einem Ersatzschlauch ausgerüstet ist, darf ich dann überhaupt noch mitfahren?
> 
> mfg



Keine Diskussion, du wirst aus dem Team geschmissen, geteert und (mit alten Rock Shox Dämpfern) gefedert.


----------



## Handlampe (24. Mai 2006)

Hab den Termin für die Filmtour auf den 25.6. verschoben.
Ich hoffe, alle angemeldeten Teilnehmer kriegen das mit, ansonsten können wir an dem alten Termin ja ne ganz normale TTT starten


----------



## Montana (24. Mai 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hab den Termin für die Filmtour auf den 25.6. verschoben.
> Ich hoffe, alle angemeldeten Teilnehmer kriegen das mit, ansonsten können wir an dem alten Termin ja ne ganz normale TTT starten



Uwe, da sind doch Einige der Angemeldeten aufm Lieserpfad oder so  

Gruß Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (24. Mai 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Uwe, da sind doch Einige der Angemeldeten aufm Lieserpfad oder so
> 
> Gruß Guido


Der wird sicher auch noch in die Filmtour eingebaut... 

Also man begibt sich gemütlich auf den Lieserpfad, wartet dort auf den abgehetzten Filmtroß, der ja schon seit 5 Uhr morgens unterwegs ist und 150km und 4500Hm in den Beinen hat, glänzt dann ausgeruht mit super Fahrszenen und läßt den Troß seine restlichen 87,34km und 1345Hm bei Dunkelheit abspulen...


----------



## Daywalker74 (24. Mai 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Uwe, klau deinem Bruda mal die Ausrufezeichentaste, dat sieht ja ekelhaft aus...
> 
> sag mal, gibt es hier nur noch nörgler?? gestern bei der tour auch nur gemecker,gemotze, dummes gerede.
> aber das gehört ja dazu, sonst macht das ganze ja keinen spaß.
> ...


----------



## Andreas-MTB (24. Mai 2006)

...eben, mein Gott war das gestern schei$$e mit Euch ....


----------



## Daywalker74 (25. Mai 2006)

tach

bin heute mal das bergzeitfahren von ahrbrück nach lind gefahren. klasse orga. 
sogar unser guide unserer deutschlandtour ist gefahren. war aber kein ernstzunehmender gegner 
es waren 4km und 240hm zu bezwingen. habe 13,35min gebraucht.

am 11 juni findet nochmal sowas statt. es geht von kesseling den steinerberg hoch. 
schade, daß das tt team nicht da ist. das wär ein klasse rennen.
oder tt gegen 7hills


----------



## Lipoly (25. Mai 2006)

Daywalker74 schrieb:
			
		

> oder tt gegen 7hills



das wären schon mindestens 2 guides...das gibt ernstzunehmende probleme


----------



## Fungrisu (26. Mai 2006)

Daywalker74 schrieb:
			
		

> schade, daß das tt team nicht da ist. das wär ein klasse rennen.
> oder tt gegen 7hills



Was Rennen gegen TT wann wie wo wir sind dabei    
Aber nicht  wenn ihr verliert 

nein nein das war nur Spaß

Aber wo gibt es denn mehr Infos zu diesem Rennen Thomas?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## blitzfitz (28. Mai 2006)

*A Biker's Dream Come True!*

Manche Tage gibt es nur einmal im Leben. Vorgestern fuhr ich die Sella Ronda in den Dolomiten, natürlich mit Bindelweg. Es war phänomenal!!

*Kaiserwetter und keine Menschenseele ausser mir auf diesem Traumtrail. 
*




An der Porta Vescovo





Langkofel





Mehr bei mir im Photoalbum.



 

 



Zufällig kam an diesem Tag auch der Giro d'Italia über den Passo Pordoi. Ich habe mich dann unauffällig (mit Fully und Transalprucksack) zwischen Hauptfeld und Nachzügler gemischt und bin ebenfalls den Pass hinuntergesaust. Unten haben mich dann natürlich die Carabinieri aus dem Verkehr gezogen.  Aber, was für ein Spass! Die Rückfahrt über das Grödner Joch nach Wolkenstein verging dann noch wie im Flug. Am Ende waren es 80km und 2750Hm.

Ciao,
      Ralf


----------



## Manni (29. Mai 2006)

Sehr, sehr schick  
Bei Herbstwetter und 7 Tage Regen fallen deine Bilder hier in D aber unter seelische Grausamkeiten  

Seit wann fährst du eigentlich Fully  


Gruß Manni


----------



## Daywalker74 (29. Mai 2006)

Das ist mal wieder typisch ralf. gerade heim gekommen und zack die klasse bilder ins netz stellen.

kann mich da nur manni anschließen.

aber so langsam kehrt auch in meinen körper wieder leben ein. bin gestern, mit dem kerntean, ne "kleine" runde mit dem rennrad gefahren. am ende standen fast 160km und 2150hm auf der uhr


----------



## Enrgy (29. Mai 2006)

Wenn ihr weiter so bekloppt trainiert, könnt ihr den Alpencross direkt vor der Haustüre beginnen...


PS: die Runde kenn ich nur "in weiß" mit Stöckskes inne Hand und Brettas unter de Füße...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (29. Mai 2006)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> *A Biker's Dream Come True!*
> 
> Am Ende waren es 80km und 2750Hm.
> 
> ...



Hi Ralf,
was bist du denn genau für ne Runde gefahren? Gibt's die irgendwo als Beschreibung / GPS-Track / Download? 
"Biker's Dream" trifft's ja gut, ich wollte die Sella-Ronda immer schon mal drehen (am liebsten mit MTB, RR und Mopped, im Winter dann mal mit Ski um's zu komplettieren, aber kann man ja langsam angehen...) rundgekommen bin ich schon, aber nur als Additionstour auf verschiedenen AlpenX.
Aber vielleicht kriege ich meine Frau ja doch noch zu einem Sommerurlaub in den Bergen überredet...


----------



## on any sunday (29. Mai 2006)

Gut das ich da schon war und sich deshalb mein Neid in Grenzen hält.  

@supasini

Ich glaube, der Herr Blitzefitze ist noch ohne elektronische Hilfsmittel unterwegs, aber hier mtb_dolomiten_2003 könnte dir geholfen werden.


----------



## blitzfitz (29. Mai 2006)

supasini schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ralf,
> was bist du denn genau für ne Runde gefahren? Gibt's die irgendwo als Beschreibung / GPS-Track / Download?
> ...



Hi Martin,

mit so neumodischem Schnickschnack wie Dschi-Pie-Ess kann ich nicht dienen, aber vielleicht hilft ja auch die gute alte Tabaccokarte.  

Startpunkt war Wolkenstein. Im Zentrum an den Waldrand und auf schönem Trail im Wald parallel zur Strasse bis nach La Selva. Dort auf Teer bis nach Ciaslat, über die Wiese und wieder auf einen sehr schönen Trail hinauf bis zum Sporthotel Monte Pana. Danach Trail hinauf zum Weg 528, weiter auf Schotter hinauf zum Weg 526-528. Die letzten 150Hm zum Rif Comici sind Tragestrecke. (Natürlich kann man auch gleich auf Asphalt den Sellapass hochfahren, der Weg über Rif. Comici hat aber das wesentlich bessere Panorama). Rif. Comici mit klasse Blick auf den Sellastock - Weg 526-528 bis zur Steinernen Stadt (Hier muss man etwa 600m tragen. Bei mir war es etwas länger, ich hatte mich etwas verfranzt.) - Sella Pass - Rif. Valentini - Weg 655 bis Lupo Bianco - Passo Pordoi bis zum Hotel Pordoi - Schotter bis Rif. Belvedere - Rif. Fedarola (Ging bei mir nicht, da alles im Schnee versunken war. Ich bin dann den Pass ganz raufgefahren und über Weg 601 zum Rif Sass Beccei zum Rif. Fedarola) - Bindelweg (601) bis zur Porta Vescovo (2478m, die letzten 100Hm Tragen) - Weg 698 - Weg 680 - Passstrasse - Arraba - Passo Campolongo - Corvara - Grödnerjoch - Wolkenstein. Die letzte Passage bin ich Strasse gefahren, da ich zu lange beim Giro d'Italia zugeschaut hatte und etwas spät dran war. Die schönere Variante ist aber Arraba - Renaz - Cherz - Weg 1022 - Uita Inzisa - unterhalb vorbei an Negerhütte - Weg 24 - Corvara

Viel Spass beim Nachfahren!

Ralf


----------



## Stefan_SIT (30. Mai 2006)

Hallo Ralf,
schöne Tour! Da kriegt man direkt Wehmut ...    Ich bin die Nummer letztes Jahr zwischen Arabba und St. Ulrich anders herum gefahren und habe mich ebenfalls an der Steinernen Stadt verfranzt. Und das, obwohl ich Depp die Gegend vom Skifahren sehr gut kenne. Ich hätte das Bike nur ein paar Höhenmeter nach oben schieben brauchen und schon wäre alles ganz easy gewesen ... 
Schade, dass du am Grödner Joch keine Zeit mehr hattest. Der Weg 654 hinunter nach Wolkenstein wäre eine sehr geile Alternative gewesen! Wunderschöner Trail ohne viel Höhenmeter. Nur so als Tipp für's nächste Mal.

Ride On!
Stefan

P.S.: Meine Wehmut dauert auch nur noch 7 Wochen. Dann geht's von Sterzing kommend über das Pfundererjoch durch den Fanes-Sennes-Nationalpark, dann noch mal über Bindelweg, Sella Joch, Friedrich-August-Weg, Auf der Schneid und den Schlern mit Hammerwand-Trail hinunter nach Völs und über den Adolf-Munkel-Weg zurück nach Sterzing. Das wird sicher der Hammer!
Vorher muss ich noch zwei Wochen an den Gardasee - aber das werde ich auch überleben ...


----------



## supasini (30. Mai 2006)

habe die Tour weitgehend auf der Karte nachvollziehen können, NEID!
den Weg von Corvara nach Wolkenstein sind wir letztes Jahr hoch auf Schotter links der Straße geht irgendwann in eine Schiebepassage über) und nur das letzte Stück Passtraße, runter dann - wie vorgeschlagen - den 654er, mit Stunteinlagen... http://www.radfahren.die-sinis.de/AlpenX/TransAlp_2005/transalp_2005.html#TA05-5
naja, der AlpenX rückt näher, die Vorfreude steigt, wenn auch die Wetteraussichten nicht zum Trainingsfleiß beitragen!

Auf jeden Fall schon mal vielen Dank für die Infos, Ralf, ich habe mir die Route direkt mal in meine Sella-Karte reingemalt (ist aber "nur" Kompass  )

cu, martin


----------



## blitzfitz (1. Juni 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Meine Wehmut dauert auch nur noch 7 Wochen. Dann geht's von Sterzing kommend über das Pfundererjoch durch den Fanes-Sennes-Nationalpark, dann noch mal über Bindelweg, Sella Joch, Friedrich-August-Weg, Auf der Schneid und den Schlern mit Hammerwand-Trail hinunter nach Völs und über den Adolf-Munkel-Weg zurück nach Sterzing. Das wird sicher der Hammer!
> Vorher muss ich noch zwei Wochen an den Gardasee - aber das werde ich auch überleben ...



Na herzlichen Glückwunsch. Sieht für uns alle ja nach einer erstklassigen Saison aus.  

Happy riding,
                Ralf


----------



## on any sunday (2. Juni 2006)

In der ersten Juli Woche werde ich auch eine größere Dolomitenrunde ab St. Vigil unternehmen, ohne Schnee und mit optimiertem Trailanteil. Planung habe ich dieses Mal anderen Leuten überlassen und nur abgenickt.  Hoffe, das nicht wieder was dazwischen kommt.  

Bon giorno

Mikele


----------



## Race4Hills (2. Juni 2006)

Einfach klasse Bilder aus den Dolomitten, Bindelweg kannst Du oder Ihr Anderen natürich auch hier anschauen, auf unserer Homepage.

Bis zur nächsten Tour, schaut mal auf den 10.5. Tour von Schnegge

Gruss Jens


----------



## andy_b (2. Juni 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Meine Wehmut dauert auch nur noch 7 Wochen. Dann geht's von Sterzing kommend über das Pfundererjoch durch den Fanes-Sennes-Nationalpark, dann noch mal über Bindelweg, Sella Joch, Friedrich-August-Weg, Auf der Schneid und den Schlern mit Hammerwand-Trail hinunter nach Völs und über den Adolf-Munkel-Weg zurück nach Sterzing. Das wird sicher der Hammer!



Hallo Stefan,

bin den Adolf-Munkel-Weg Richtung St.Ulrich letztes Jahr gefahren.
Bis zur Brogles-Hütte (ich meine so hieß die) lautet mein Fazit: nie wieder.
Landschaftlich zwar ein Traum, im Prinzip aber Mountain-Walking.

Die Übernachtung auf der Hütte war auch nicht der Reisser. Fliessend kaltes Wasser bei einem Abstand zwischen Wasserauslauf und Waschbecken von geschätzten 20 cm. Gepennt habe ich dann in kompletter Bike-Kleidung. Das alles nur für den Fall das du dort nächtigen möchtest.

Die Abfahrt am nächsten Morgen von dort Richtung St.Ulrich war genial, aber die mußt du ja hoch .....

Gruß
Andreas
(Opladener Biker)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (3. Juni 2006)

Mal eine kurze Anfrage an unseren Außenposten Süd:

Ralf, du hast doch bis jetzt erst eine Anmeldung für deine Rheinhöhenwegtour. 
Da ja die Meisten vom Team am 18.6. noch auf Deutschlandtour sind, können wir ja leider nicht teilnehmen.

Was hälst du denn von einer Verschiebung des Termines??
Vielleicht um 1 Woche ?

Wenn wir gerade beim verschieben sind. Was würdest du denn außerdem für eine Verschiebung der Rheinseite halten?

Gerade im Bereich Boppard gibt es ja herrliche Singletrails. 
Man könnte ja auch bei der Tour die Seiten wechseln um die schönsten Trails zu kombinieren.
Ich stelle mich gerne als Co-Guide mit meinem kleinen elektronischen Sat-Finder zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (3. Juni 2006)

andy_b schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> bin den Adolf-Munkel-Weg Richtung St.Ulrich letztes Jahr gefahren.
> Bis zur Brogles-Hütte (ich meine so hieß die) lautet mein Fazit: nie wieder.
> ...


Danke für die Tipps, ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob wir den kompletten gleichen Weg nehmen, den du genommen hast. Könntest du mir deine genaue Strecke (nur den A-M-Weg betreffend) einscannen oder genauer beschreiben? Wäre super. 
Ich will von der Seiser Alm kommend über St. Ulrich und den Raschötz nur Teile des Adolf-Munkel-Weges fahren und dann Richtung Norden runter nach Vilnöss. Einkalkuliert habe ich das schon, dass es Begegnungen mit Rotsocken und auch Trage- und Schiebepassagen geben wird. M.E. sind die aber nur relativ kurz (30 Min.). Kann mich aber auch irren. 
Schlafen auf der Brogleshütte ist ebenfalls nicht geplant, eher schon auf der Raschötzhütte oder der Gschnaggenhardt(?) Alm.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Handlampe (3. Juni 2006)

ACHTUNG

Kurzer Hinweis für die Tour von morgen. Hab da ein wenig die Daten verwechselt. Es war schon länger geplant, dass wir morgen eine große Tour mit den Rennrädern machen wollen (230 km) um uns ein wenig auf unsere Deutschlandtour vorzubereiten. Hatte ich nur völlig vergessen.
Daher hab ich die MTB-Tour für morgen raus genommen.
Ich hoffe, die beiden Micha's (Herr Meg und Herr Sonntag), die sich eingetragen haben sind mir nicht zu böse. Fahren könnt ihr ja trotzdem: Der eine Micha kennt sich bestens aus und der andere Micha mit diversen elektronischen Hilfsmitteln ja auch


----------



## Handlampe (3. Juni 2006)

@blitzfitz

Wunderschöne Bilder aus den Dolomiten, Ralf. Da bleibt Einem wirklich hin und wieder die Spucke weg. 
Hab mir die Bilder gerade angeschaut und mir manchmal gedacht: Wo steht der Hochleistungsrechner, der diese Grafiken berechnet hat- das kann doch nicht real sein.


----------



## Race4Hills (6. Juni 2006)

Ruhrpottcross 2006 Finsher 144km mit 3400Hm in 2 Tagen

Hallo zusammen, wir haben mal reißaus genommen und schlugen uns längs duch die grüne Hölle des Ruhrgebiets incl. Fangopackung und Pferde*******  (wurde zensiert, sagt MANN auch nicht nur FRAU), doch am Ende waren wir glücklich und leerten noch einen Kasten Bier.

....    ERDINGER Alkoholfrei      ..... 

für schnelle genesung der Beine.
Hier vor ab ein paar Impressionen.

http://race4hills.paritzsch.de/gallery/view_photo.php?set_albumName=album02&id=20060604_Ruhrpott_Cross_020

http://race4hills.paritzsch.de/gallery/view_photo.php?set_albumName=album02&id=20060604_Ruhrpott_Cross_023

http://race4hills.paritzsch.de/gallery/view_photo.php?set_albumName=album02&id=20060604_Ruhrpott_Cross_087

http://race4hills.paritzsch.de/gallery/view_photo.php?set_albumName=album02&id=20060604_Ruhrpott_Cross_094

http://race4hills.paritzsch.de/gallery/view_photo.php?set_albumName=album02&id=20060604_Ruhrpott_Cross_102

Beim nächsten mal fahren wir in Dortmund los, damit wir die Singeltrails bergab genießen können und nicht bergauf. 

Noch mehr Bilder findet Ihr hier auf unserer Homepage 

www.race4hills.paritzsch.de

Bis bald Gruss Ines & Jens


----------



## Manni (6. Juni 2006)

Race4Hills schrieb:
			
		

> Beim nächsten mal fahren wir in Dortmund los, damit wir die Singeltrails bergab genießen können und nicht bergauf.



Kommt mir bekannt vor  
Hat die Navigation gut geklappt?

Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race4Hills (6. Juni 2006)

@Manni

Navigation war super gut beschrieben, da wir das Roadbook mit hatten und die laufende Nr übereinstimmte mit den gesetzten Wegepunkten.
Bis auf die neue Schnellstrasse, die quer durch den Singeltrail geht, war es alles sehr genau.
Noch mals vielen Dank für all Deine sonstigen Berichte und Tracks

Bis bald Gruss Jens


----------



## Montana (8. Juni 2006)

* +++++ Achtung Werbung +++++ *



Wir feiern ja nun sehr bald 1 Jahr KFL-Team, denn unsere 1.Tour fand ja am 3.Juli 2005 statt. 

Aus diesem Anlass folgt hier nun die Einladung zum 

1. KFL-T-TT  

*Köngsforst Lüderich-Team-Touren Tag*








Fronleichnam Donnerstag  15.06.2006

10:00 Uhr Parkplatz Köln-Brück Am Wildpark 

Abhängig von der Anzahl der Anmeldungen wird es zwei Gruppen geben 

*1. leichte Gruppe *  

Guide: Montana ca. 40 km   max. 500 hm 

Es geht in ruhigemTempo über Forstautobahnen und ein paar netten geeigneten Singletrails durch den Königsforst und über moderate Steigungen auf den einen oder anderen netten Hügel. 	

*2. mittlere Gruppe*  

Guide : Schnegge   (zurzeit in Planung) 

Die verschärfte etwas schnellere und etwas längere Version für die Fortgeschrittenen. 

Dauer beider Touren ca. 4 Std.  nach dem Ende der Touren treffen wir uns dann alle noch in einem netten urigem Biergarten 

Hier bitte anmelden

Viele Grüsse Guido

*+++++ Werbung off +++++*​


----------



## redrace (12. Juni 2006)

HUHU! Achtung Werbung!!

Sonntag schon was vor?? Fahrgemeinschft bilden und ab hier hin!!. Die Strecke wird richtig was gutes sein dafür lege ich meine Hand ins Feuer!!


----------



## Enrgy (13. Juni 2006)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> ...dafür lege ich meine Hand ins Feuer!!


...nicht schwer bei deinem Job...


----------



## rpo35 (13. Juni 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ...nicht schwer bei deinem Job...


Muahhhhhhhh...ich roll hier mit dem Stuhl durch die Bude und kann nicht mehr


----------



## Race4Hills (16. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen, habe gerade ein Video erfolgreich hochgeladen,

schaut hier   

Video Link  Naafbachtal Tour 2006

Viel Spass beim looken

Gruss Jens


----------



## Handlampe (17. Juni 2006)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU! Achtung Werbung!!
> 
> Sonntag schon was vor?? Fahrgemeinschft bilden und ab hier hin!!. Die Strecke wird richtig was gutes sein dafür lege ich meine Hand ins Feuer!!



Hey Meik.

Sind gerade von unserer Deutschlandtour zurück und brauchen erstmal ein paar Tage Pause


----------



## blitzfitz (18. Juni 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Meik.
> 
> Sind gerade von unserer Deutschlandtour zurück und brauchen erstmal ein paar Tage Pause



Seid wann brauchst du denn eine Pause????

Sag bloß, der Zahn der Zeit nagt auch an deiner Wade.  

Ralf


----------



## Handlampe (18. Juni 2006)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Seid wann brauchst du denn eine Pause????
> 
> Sag bloß, der Zahn der Zeit nagt auch an deiner Wade.
> 
> Ralf



Hi Ralf

Eigentlich ging es mir nach den 1200km wirklich noch gut. 
Die abschließende 7-stündige Wanderung auf die Schöttelkarspitze allerdings (müsstest du eigentlich auch kennen- liegt in der Nähe von Krün) hat mir und ich glaube auch den Anderen den Rest gegeben


----------



## supasini (18. Juni 2006)

ist aber ne superschöne Wanderung!
nur der Rückweg... da hätte ich mir letzten Sommer sehr mein Bike gewünscht, das hat ordentlich genervt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (18. Juni 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ralf
> 
> Eigentlich ging es mir nach den 1200km wirklich noch gut.
> Die abschließende 7-stündige Wanderung auf die Schöttelkarspitze allerdings (müsstest du eigentlich auch kennen- liegt in der Nähe von Krün) hat mir und ich glaube auch den Anderen den Rest gegeben



Also, was lernen wir daraus?? Steige niemals aus dem Sattel. Niemals!  

Ralf

P.S. Nach diversen Verfahren in der Gegend zwischen Steinerberg und Hohe Warte kamen bei mir heute auch 127km und 2200Hm zusammen. Da half am Abend nur noch ein großes Weizen, um die Schmerzen zu lindern.


----------



## Daywalker74 (18. Juni 2006)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Also, was lernen wir daraus?? Steige niemals aus dem Sattel. Niemals!
> 
> Ralf
> 
> P.S. Nach diversen Verfahren in der Gegend zwischen Steinerberg und Hohe Warte kamen bei mir heute auch 127km und 2200Hm zusammen. Da half am Abend nur noch ein großes Weizen, um die Schmerzen zu lindern.




127km und 2200hm??? da kann ich ja nur noch drüber lachen  die hatten wir bei der tour schon nach 70km  und das bei jeder etappe


----------



## supasini (18. Juni 2006)

cool! 127 km nach 70 km? wenn ich fitter wäre und mich trauen würde hätt ich's gerne gesehen!


----------



## Daywalker74 (19. Juni 2006)

supasini schrieb:
			
		

> cool! 127 km nach 70 km? wenn ich fitter wäre und mich trauen würde hätt ich's gerne gesehen!




meine die HM nach 70 km


----------



## rpo35 (19. Juni 2006)

Daywalker74 schrieb:
			
		

> meine die HM nach 70 km


Er konnte Dich verstehen, wollte aber nicht


----------



## Enrgy (19. Juni 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Er konnte Dich verstehen, wollte aber nicht


...wer will das schon... 

Was ist denn nun mit eurem Alpencross - startet ihr von Alfter aus? Wäre ja nach dem Trainingswahn das mindeste, was wir Daheimbleiber erwarten dürfen


----------



## Scottti (20. Juni 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ralf
> 
> Eigentlich ging es mir nach den 1200km wirklich noch gut.
> Die abschließende 7-stündige Wanderung auf die Schöttelkarspitze allerdings (müsstest du eigentlich auch kennen- liegt in der Nähe von Krün) hat mir und ich glaube auch den Anderen den Rest gegeben



...und ich sach noch, lass uns bis zum Gardasee durchfahren  , dann wäre uns diese anstrengende Wanderung erspart geblieben  , aber auf mich hört ja keiner!  

Als unbeteiligter  würde ich mich allerdings schon für ein Höhendiagramm und ein paar Fotos interessieren. Kommt da noch was?


----------



## blitzfitz (20. Juni 2006)

Scottti schrieb:
			
		

> .Als unbeteiligter  würde ich mich allerdings schon für ein Höhendiagramm und ein paar Fotos interessieren. Kommt da noch was?



Klar, wo bleibt der übliche TT Bericht? Mittlerweile müssten doch alle wieder aus dem Koma erwacht sein, oder?


----------



## Handlampe (21. Juni 2006)

Die Tour am Sonntag wird dann doch wohl nur eine ganz normale TT-Runde ohne Filmaufnahmen....dafür hätte ich nämlich gerne gute Bedingungen, sprich Trockenheit....und die ist zur Zeit nicht so sicher


P.S.

Bericht von der Deutschlandtour gibt es natürlich....allerdings dann im Rennradforum...kann aber nochwas dauern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (26. Juni 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ...dafür hätte ich nämlich gerne gute Bedingungen, sprich Trockenheit....und die ist zur Zeit nicht so sicher...



Jaja... janz schön nass sin wa jeworden  

Nochmals Dank für Führung zu schönen trails und Flammkuchen (von Olli und Uwe)  und den super Zumerdingeralkoholfereibringservice (von Uwe)   

Ach ja; wie schon angedroht:



* WERBUNG EIN ​*

Die Fortsetzung von 
*
KFL and Friends meets highlifecruiser*

gibts demnächst hier  


* WERBUNG AUS  *​


Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Handlampe (28. Juni 2006)

Der Film von Schnegge's spektakulösen Abflug scheint unwiderruflich verloren.
Diverse ältere Filme hab ich noch auf der Karte wiederherstellen können.....nur dieser Spezielle ist nicht mehr drauf


----------



## Manni (28. Juni 2006)

Ja, war mal wieder eine schöne TT-Tour:
Heiß und staubig und durch Wälder voller blutsaugender Pferdebremsen. Das Ausscheidungsfahren begann bereits vor der eigentlichen Tour und auch unterwegs gaben sich die Guides alle Mühe die angereisten Biker im Wald auszusetzten, wäre euch ja fast zweimal gelungen  
Die flowigen Trails  und das ausschweifende Gelage an der Steinbachtalsperre haben uns dafür aber auch angenehm entschädigt.  Am Ende gabs dann nach 63km und 1100Hm noch ne Gratisdusche mit Bikewäsche. Bei einem Schnitt von 14,6km/h bin ich froh, das Marco dabei war und ihr so nicht noch schneller konntet  und Marco weiß jetzt auch was die Tomburger so berühmt berüchtigt macht  Die Messlatte für den Rheinsteig liegt hoch Ralf  

Impressionen:




















Wer hat eigentlich alles Gruppenphotos an der Tomburg geschossen? Ich hätte gerne eins in Orginalgröße 


Gruß Manni


----------



## juchhu (1. Juli 2006)

Hallo Uwe @Handlampe,

herzlichste Glückwünsche an den Entwickler und Veranstalter der TTTT (TeamTomburgTraumTouren). 

Auf das Du uns weiter mit Deinen Touren und Berichten den Alltag versüsst. 

Also, , viele  und ordentlich was zu  und zu  mit netten  .

VG Martin


----------



## Eifelwolf (1. Juli 2006)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch  zum Geburtstag, Uwe, und viele bunte Farben (für die Hobbygeräte) sowie ein Schweißgerät (für verlorene Schaltaugen) auf dem Geschenketisch .

Zur Resozialisierung morgen wäre natürlich die CTF in Andernach genau das Richtige..


----------



## M.Panzer (7. Juli 2006)

Einen wunderschönen guten Tag wünsche ich!!!!!!!!!! Ich hoffe es kennt mich der ein oder andere noch. Möchte mich auf jeden Fall mal wieder zurück melden und bei Uwe entschuldigen das ich für die letzte Tour nicht abgesagt habe. Aber meine Sonntagsverkäuferin hatte sich kurzfristig krank gemeldet so das ich in den Laden musste.  Aber jetzt bin ich wieder da und habe für morgen Samstagnachmittag eine gemütliche Tour rin gestellt. Vielleicht hat ja irgend ein Tomburger Lust mit zu fahren bis dann Gruß Stunt-beck. Ach ja vielleicht finden sich ja auch wieder ein par Nußecken oder sonstiges zum naschen für die Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (7. Juli 2006)

Die erste Etappe unserer Deutschlandtour ist online:

Guckst du hier


P.S.

Tach Mischael

Morgen kann ich leider nicht. Muß arbeiten und danach zum Onkel Juchem, da mal wieder alle Räder hinüber sind


----------



## Riderin (7. Juli 2006)

ihr seid ja verrückt *lach*

super!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## M.Panzer (8. Juli 2006)

Super Tourenbeschreibung wie immer Uwe. Schade das du heute nicht dabei sein kannst, das nächste mal Gruß Micha.


----------



## Spooky (8. Juli 2006)

Hi Micha,

musste mich leider wieder abmelden, da ich es nicht rechtzeitig schaffen werde  

Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## Handlampe (8. Juli 2006)

Hatte ganz kurz eine Tour für morgen reingestellt----und gleich wieder gelöscht.
Morgen gibt es doch die CTF in Ahrweiler, da werden mein Bruda und ich wohl mitfahren.


----------



## mikkael (8. Juli 2006)

tja, kaum bin ich dabei, ist die Tour weg! 

Euch viel Spass, Jungs.. Bei der nächsten Ahrtalrunde bin ich dabei!

VG Mikkael


----------



## Riderin (9. Juli 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=227257

;-)


----------



## Handlampe (9. Juli 2006)

Mein Bruda und ich sind heute die CTF von den Sturmvögeln Bad-Neuenahr- Ahrweiler gefahren.

Naja, da ich das Gebiet selber gut kenne, hab ich dann doch den ein oder anderen Trail vermisst- fast nur FAB- teilweise auf Asphalt bergab. Das wir Beide am Ende einen Schnitt von über 22 km/h hatten zeugt auch davon, das es nicht wirkliche technische Passagen gab.

Aber bevor ich nur meckere:  Orga und Streckenmarkierung waren top.
Und landschaftlich ist die  Ecke auch immer wieder ein Genuß.


----------



## Enrgy (10. Juli 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> fast nur FAB- teilweise auf Asphalt bergab...


...ihr habt mein Beileid...


----------



## Handlampe (11. Juli 2006)

Soo, für die, die es interessiert. Es gibt die zweite Etappe unserer Deutschlandtour

Hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (11. Juli 2006)

Werbung für die Rheinhöhenweg-Tour am Sonntag:

Es wird toll, viele Trails, ganz einfache 2400Hm und nur 100km! Wetter wird auch prima, Tempo ist kein Thema und im Notfall einfach ne Panne vortäuschen  Also meldet euch an, ich will nicht alleine hinterher fahren   

Gruß Manni


----------



## Fungrisu (11. Juli 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Bruda und ich sind heute die CTF von den Sturmvögeln Bad-Neuenahr- Ahrweiler gefahren.
> 
> Naja, da ich das Gebiet selber gut kenne, hab ich dann doch den ein oder anderen Trail vermisst- fast nur FAB- teilweise auf Asphalt bergab. Das wir Beide am Ende einen Schnitt von über 22 km/h hatten zeugt auch davon, das es nicht wirkliche technische Passagen gab.
> 
> ...



Hi Uwe,
wenn ich das gewußt hätte wären wir gerne mit euch zusammen gefahren.
Wir 7 Hiller´s sind auch zu dritt in Ahrweiler gefahren.
Wie du schon sagst es hätten schon ein paar mehr Trails dabei sein können.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Handlampe (11. Juli 2006)

An alle Rheinhöhenwegler am nächsten Sonntag:

Wie schaut es mit der Anfahrt aus:

Mein Bruda und ich starten in Roisdorf mit der Bahn- Kollege Fungrisu kommt vielleicht noch hinzu:

Wie schaut es denn mit der nördlichen Fraktion aus: Herr Sonntag und Manni....auch mit der Bahn unterwegs??

Dann währen wir 5.....also ein WE Ticket voll


----------



## Manni (11. Juli 2006)

Bahn? Weißte wann ich aufstehen müßte um mit der Bahn um 7:40 in Koblenz zu sein???? Das We-Ticket gilt nicht zufällig im ICE  

Ne laß mal Auto ist viel bequemer  Herr Sonntag, Mitfahrgelegenheit gefällig?  Kannste von den Dolomiten schwelgen  

Gruß Manni


----------



## Giom (11. Juli 2006)

Ich fahre von troisdorf mit dem Auto los. Ich kann also auf dem weg gerne jemanden mitnehmen. Ansonstens, fährt euer bahn über bonn? wenn ja, dann könnte ich dort miteinsteigen (kenne roisdorf nicht). Wo? könnten wir uns treffen? wieviel uhr?
gruß
guillaume


----------



## on any sunday (12. Juli 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> An alle Rheinhöhenwegler am nächsten Sonntag:
> 
> Wie schaut es mit der Anfahrt aus:
> 
> ...



Tja, wenn ich alleine wäre, würde ich auch mit der Bahn kommen, da aber Manni mit dem Auto fährt, greife ich auf diesen Shuttle Service zurück.  

Ist nur die Frage des Startpunktes für die Autofahrer.

Am Koblenzer HBF und Umfeld kostenfrei parken ist nicht. Der Zug bis Bingen kostet 10 EUR plus 3,50 fürs Rad.

Würde wir uns in Roisdorf treffen und das Wochenendticket optimal nutzen, wäre der Minimalpreis pro Person 9,50 incl. Rad. Rückfahrt ab Koblenz ist auch incl., da das Ticket ja einen Tag gilt. Die einfache Fahrt Bonn-Bingen kosten 22,50, da würde sich ein Wochenendticket also schon ab 2 Leuten lohnen.

Ich bin für ein Treffen in Roisdorf. Was sagen die anderen Delinquenten dazu?

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Manni (12. Juli 2006)

Ok, dann schließe ich mich an, wann wollen wir uns in Roisdorf treffen? Ist ja schon Wahnsinn am Sonntag so früh los zu müssen, dank OAS bleibt mir nun aber im Zweifelsfall nix anderes übrig


----------



## blitzfitz (12. Juli 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Werbung für die Rheinhöhenweg-Tour am Sonntag:
> 
> Es wird toll, viele Trails, ganz einfache 2400Hm und nur 100km! Wetter wird auch prima, Tempo ist kein Thema und im Notfall einfach ne Panne vortäuschen  Also meldet euch an, ich will nicht alleine hinterher fahren
> 
> Gruß Manni



Klasse Werbung, und das alles ohne einen Eurocent dafür zu bekommen. Es lebe das Internet!!  

Allso, meldet euch alle an!

Bis Sonntag in aller Herrgottsfrühe.  

Ralf


----------



## on any sunday (13. Juli 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, dann schließe ich mich an, wann wollen wir uns in Roisdorf treffen? Ist ja schon Wahnsinn am Sonntag so früh los zu müssen, dank OAS bleibt mir nun aber im Zweifelsfall nix anderes übrig



Der Zug fährt in Roisdorf um 6:21 ab. Das macht erforderlich, das du mich spätestens um 5:30 am Aldi einsammelst. Ich glaub, wir lassen die Sache, ist ja unmenschlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (13. Juli 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Der Zug fährt in Roisdorf um 6:21 ab. Das macht erforderlich, das du mich spätestens um 5:30 am Aldi einsammelst. Ich glaub, wir lassen die Sache, ist ja unmenschlich.



Ja, man wird nicht Jünger,
also bis Sonntag 5:30 Herr Sonntag 

Ist jetzt Rheinhöhenweg eigentlich = Rheinsteig oder nicht


----------



## Giom (13. Juli 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Der Zug fährt in Roisdorf um 6:21 ab.



müsste noch 30 min mehr von troisdorf aus rechnen... ich glaube statt bahn fahre ich direkt nach koblenz


----------



## Giom (15. Juli 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich weiß nich wie groß der HBF in Koblenz ist, gibt es einen genauen Punkt wo wir uns treffen?
gruß
Guillaume


----------



## blitzfitz (15. Juli 2006)

Giom schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen,
> ich weiß nich wie groß der HBF in Koblenz ist, gibt es einen genauen Punkt wo wir uns treffen?
> gruß
> Guillaume



Kein Grund zur Panik. Der Bhf ist recht klein. Wir treffen uns direkt vor dem Haupteingang. Falls alle Stricke reissen, hast du noch meine Handynummer.

Bis morgen in aller Frühe,

Ralf


----------



## Roadrunner1 (15. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen
Werde auch ab Roisdorf dazustoßen.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Scottti (15. Juli 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Soo, für die, die es interessiert. Es gibt die zweite Etappe unserer Deutschlandtour
> 
> Hier



*Weiter so Uwe!*
Das werde ich mir im Winter noch einige male durchlesen .

Ich komme übrigens grade von der Maintaltour zurück.
Hier das Höhenprofil von Aschaffenburg bis Bayreuth : ______________

Aus Trainingsgründen habe ich dann eben auf mein Steinbike zurückgegriffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (17. Juli 2006)

Am Dienstag bin ich leider noch am Rursee und muß den gaaaaaaaaaanzen Tag faul rumliegen, manchmal sogar zur Abkühlung ins Wasser 
Wünche Euch heiße Höhenmeter im Siebengebirge


----------



## blitzfitz (17. Juli 2006)

Hallo Allerseits,

den Bericht zur Sonntagstour werde ich wohl frühestens am Freitag schaffen. Aber ihr könnt ja schon mal Videoclips und Photos unter hier isses anschauen.

Viel Spass damit,
                      Ralf


----------



## Handlampe (17. Juli 2006)

Hihi...echt klasse geworden, das Foto, Ralf . 







Das mußt du aber mit einer ganz schön kurzen Belichtungszeit fotografiert haben.....ansonsten hätte es bei meiner Geschwindigkeit von mind. 35 km/h  ganz schöne Bewegungsunschärfe gegeben 


P.S.

Die paar wenigen Bilder von mir gibt es hier


----------



## Günni69 (18. Juli 2006)

Ein Kompliment an den Fotografen, echt tolle Bilder. 
Wenn ich dann mal groß und stark bin fahre ich solch eine schöne Tour auch mal mit.


----------



## Handlampe (18. Juli 2006)

Die dritte Etappe unserer Deutschlandtour ist öffentlich


----------



## blitzfitz (21. Juli 2006)

*Rheinhöhenweg 2006 -  Der Bericht*

Es war lang. Es war steil. Es war heiß. Es war unglaublich sonnig, ABER wir hatten unsere Sonnenbrillen auf!





An einem schönen Sonntagmorgen trafen sich in aller Herrgottsfrühe, ja fast noch Nacht, zehn durchgeknallte Biker am Bahnhof in Koblenz. Nachdem es in 2005 eine schöpferische Pause gab, stand nun wieder einmal die beliebte Rheinhöhentour von Bingen/Rüdesheim nach Koblenz auf dem Spielprogramm der Team Tomburger Festspiele. Dem diesjährigen Ensemble gehörten an:


Michael (on any sunday)
Die Gebrüder Wißkirchen Uwe und Thomas (handlampe, daywalker74)
Markus (pipowitsch)
Helmut
Ollie (ollie)
Markus (Roadrunner1)
Guido (Pardus)
Guillaume (Giom)
und ich (blitzfitz).

An dieser Stelle sei noch einmal ein herzliches Beileid an Manfred (manni) ausgesprochen, der sich am Tag vorher sehr unglücklich zerlegt hat und leider nicht mitfahren konnte. Manni, wir wünschen Dir gute Besserung!

Für die Statistik, gefahren wurden 101km und knapp 2500 Hm. Allerdings streitet sich die Fraktion mit Garmin GPS Geräten immer noch mit den CICLO Fanatikern, ob es nicht doch 2650 Hm waren. Egal, ging jedenfalls permanent rauf und runter.




Am Anfang der Tour fragte doch tatsächlich jemand, wie hoch die Verlustquote auf einer Team Tomburg Tour wäre, was lapidar mit 10% beantwortet wurde. Dabei sind doch alle Touren mit mittel/mittel ausgeschrieben. Aber diesmal sollte es doch tatsächlich ein Kernmitglied treffen.

Die kurze Zugfahrt von Koblenz nach Rüdesheim wurde zunächst längst notwendigen Wartungsarbeiten (z.B. Reifen aufpumpen) oder der Fortsetzung der unterbrochenen nächtlichen Traumphase gewidmet. In Bingen spürten die Stahlrösser zum ersten Mal die frische Morgenluft und rollten erst einmal zur Fähre nach Rüdesheim.



In Rüdesheim wartete schon der erste Anstieg, ab durch die Weinberge hinauf zum Niedermaldenkmal.



Auch wenn das folgende Photo zur Annahme verleiten könnte, wir wären in der Ägäis gestartet, so ist dem nicht so. Die Tour war auch ohne Umwege lange genug.




Nach kurzer Pause am Denkmal, der eine oder andere Biker mußte unausweichlichen Körperfunktionen nachgeben und Balast abwerfen, führte die Route direkt in den Wald und über schöne Wege zur Eisernen Hand und dann weiter zu den Zwölf Aposteln.

Neben den Panoramaaussichten und Tiefblicken auf Gevatter Rhein gab es immer wieder heftige Berg- und Technikprüfungen, die die letzten Kräfte forderten. Man beachte im folgenden Video, wie diese trailige Schlüsselstelle gutturale, ja fast schon tierische Laute dem Athleten zu entlocken vermochte.

Uphill Prüfung

Und immer wieder erfreute sich das Herz an schönen Wegen und tollen Bildern.  Hier zwei Videoclips auf dem Weg zur Burg Gutenfels: vor der Burg; an der Burg 
Der erfahrene Biker weiß, auf jede Abfahrt folgt eine Auffahrt. Und so war es. Hinauf nach Dörscheid bei gefühlten 43 Grad im Schatten. So war dann die Pause auf der Alm mit exklusivem Wasser aus der Kristallkaraffe und niederländischer Betreuung genau das Richtige für müde Waden.





Frisch gestärkt machte sich danach das Team an die nächste Abfahrt, die, wen wundert es, nur das Vorspiel für eine brutale Kletterpassage war. Keine weiteren Worte dazu. Es sei nur soviel gesagt, dass keiner mehr Luft für Blödeleien hatte. Aber jedes Leiden hat ein Ende und der Spass auf den Trails konnte immer wieder neu entdeckt werden. Mancher hatte soviel Spass, dass er sogar sein Fahrrad vergaß.




Von einem der nächsten Highlights, die Spitzkehrenabfahrt von der Burg Maus, kann ich leider nicht berichten. Es war keine Zeit für Photos da. Nur das beseelte Grinsen aller Teilnehmer am Ende des Trails bleibt im Gedächtnis haften.

Immer wieder führte die Route über den Kamm durch Weizenfelder. Allerdings drängt sich mir der Eindruck auf, das genmanipulierter Weizen einfach höher wächst, oder?



Diese Idylle ist Wahnsinn und manche fühlten sich mit jedem Meter stärker und stärker. Da half nur eine dedizierte Trainingseinheit, um die Gewalt über die Hormone wiederzuerlangen.



Und weiter bei schönstem Kaiserwetter:






Zum letzten Photo fällt mir übrigens ein berühmtes Zitat ein: "Wo ein Baum ist, da ist auch ein Fluss."

Ja, wie schon eingangs erwähnt, gab es doch tatsächlich die 10%-tige Verlustquote. Leider erwischte es Schlauchlos-Uwe. Ein Knall, ein Schrei, der Reifen hin und die Tour war zuende.




Uwe holperte dann zum Rhein hinab und fuhr zum nächsten Biergarten mit dem Bähnle nach Koblenz. Für die Anderen hieß es natürlich wieder einmal: "Wo geht's lang?", "Na da, wo's rauf geht!"

In Prath fanden wir mit freundlicher Unterstützung der Eingeborenen auch bald den Einstieg in die Pulsbachklamm. Ein wirkliches Kleinod mit einer 5 Sterne Empfehlung. Wie im Rausch vergingen die Minuten, Stunden (?) der Abfahrt über enge Trails, Wurzelpassagen, kleine Brücken, Absätze und Stufen und immer entlang eines schattigen Bächleins bis zum Rhein hinunter. Eines der vielen Highlights der diesjährigen Tour. Hier noch ein kleiner Videoclip dazu: Pulsbachklamm

Natürlich fehlten auch dieses Jahr nicht die Feuerwehrfeste, Pfarrfeste und sonstige Pausen. Aber dazu ein anderes Mal.

Die letzten Meter in der Abendsonne waren besonders schön, bevor ab Bacharach nach Koblenz ausgerollt werden konnte.




Hach, wat war et wedder schee. Ein Traumtag!!!  

Ralf


----------



## rpo35 (21. Juli 2006)

Feiner Bericht Ralf - wie immer 
Warum "Schlauchlos-Uwe" passen mußte ist mir allerdings schleierhaft 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## blitzfitz (22. Juli 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Feiner Bericht Ralf - wie immer
> Warum "Schlauchlos-Uwe" passen mußte ist mir allerdings schleierhaft
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



Na ja, wenn der Riss in der Karkasse 5cm übersteigt und das auch noch in der Lauffläche, hilft auch ein dicker Flicken nicht mehr. Ein eingezogener Schlauch drückt sich immer durch.

P.S. Vielen Dank für die Blumen.


----------



## rpo35 (22. Juli 2006)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja, wenn der Riss in der Karkasse 5cm übersteigt und das auch noch in der Lauffläche, hilft auch ein dicker Flicken nicht mehr...


Ups...ja dann


----------



## Cheetah (22. Juli 2006)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja, wenn der Riss in der Karkasse 5cm übersteigt und das auch noch in der Lauffläche, hilft auch ein dicker Flicken nicht mehr. Ein eingezogener Schlauch drückt sich immer durch.
> 
> P.S. Vielen Dank für die Blumen.


Das waren doch bestimmt wieder die Michelin CC Reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (22. Juli 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Das waren doch bestimmt wieder die Michelin CC Reifen.



Genau!


----------



## Spooky (22. Juli 2006)

Hi Ralf,

Toller Bericht   Geile Fotos   Traumtour  

Vielleicht hätte ich mich doch Sonntag morgen mal aus dem Bett quälen sollen   Irgendwie hab´ich das Gefühl was verpasst zu haben  


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Handlampe (22. Juli 2006)

Goiler Bericht, Ralf  

Danke auch für die zugeschickten einzelnen Videoclips. Werd bei Gelegenheit mal was daraus basteln.

.....und für das Protokoll:

Ich bin nicht nach meinem endgültigen Reifenplatzer mit der Bahn zurück nach Koblenz. Hab die 35 km schon mit eigener Kraft bewältigt. Hab mich sogar hinter Boppard noch ein wenig in die Weinberge getraut


----------



## blitzfitz (22. Juli 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> .....und für das Protokoll:
> 
> Ich bin nicht nach meinem endgültigen Reifenplatzer mit der Bahn zurück nach Koblenz. Hab die 35 km schon mit eigener Kraft bewältigt. Hab mich sogar hinter Boppard noch ein wenig in die Weinberge getraut



Oh, Massa. Wie konnte ich nur annehmen, dass du den einfachen Weg zurücknehmen würdest.  

Ralf


----------



## on any sunday (24. Juli 2006)

Schöner Bericht, der aber leider die akustischen Qualen auf diversen Feuerwehr-, Pfarr- etc.. Fest Pausen nicht ganz wiedergeben kann.  

Endlich konnte man mal richtig rheinsehen, optisch höchst ansprechend und zur Abwechselung etwas Kultur bei einer Tomburgtortour. 

Ich werde allerdings meinen Benutzernamen in "Der Wisskirchener ihr Servicefahrer" abändern.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Handlampe (24. Juli 2006)

Es gibt wieder einen Tourentag: Guckst du hier


----------



## on any sunday (24. Juli 2006)

Nachtrag zur Rheinhöhenwegtour.

GPS Track im PCX5 Format im Anhang, passendes Programm GPS Trackmaker

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## on any sunday (27. Juli 2006)

Für alle Helmkamera und Heimvideo Interessenten: Durch die holländischen Berge Dutch Mountains


----------



## blitzfitz (27. Juli 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Für alle Helmkamera und Heimvideo Interessenten: Durch die holländischen Berge Dutch Mountains



Super! Wie kann ich es runterladen?

Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (28. Juli 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Für alle Helmkamera und Heimvideo Interessenten: Durch die holländischen Berge Dutch Mountains



   Auch hier nochmal die Frage. Wo ist das ?


----------



## rpo35 (28. Juli 2006)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch hier nochmal die Frage. Wo ist das ?


Streng geheim


----------



## Deleted 18539 (28. Juli 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Streng geheim



   Danke für die Info


----------



## Handlampe (28. Juli 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Streng geheim




....und eigentlich auch streng verboten.
Obwohl.....Onkel Sonntag hat ja gar nichts Schlimmes getan. Nach der Geschwindigkeit zu urteilen ist er ja hinunter gewandert  ....und das ist dort ja nicht verboten....trotzdem, sehr schönes Wihdeho


----------



## XCRacer (28. Juli 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt wieder einen Tourentag: Guckst du hier


 Habe mich mal angemeldet, in der Hoffnung, dass ich nicht arbeiten muß.
Freue mich schon


----------



## Handlampe (29. Juli 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mich mal angemeldet, in der Hoffnung, dass ich nicht arbeiten muß.
> Freue mich schon



Hi René

Endlich mal Jemand, der mit mir die große Runde fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (29. Juli 2006)

Hier mal die groben Daten für unseren Tourentag:


Die Krabbelgruppe mit Helmut als Guide: Ca. 30 km 800 hm
Die Spielegruppe mit Boris als Spielleiter: Ca. 40 km 1300 hm
Die Schauspielercombo mit mir als Fremdenführer: Ca 60 km 1600 hm

Alles findet auf relativ kleinem Raum kreuz und quer um Dernau statt. Es kann also durchaus sein, dass sich die ein oder andere Gruppe über den Haufen fährt.


----------



## rpo35 (29. Juli 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi René
> 
> Endlich mal Jemand, der mit mir die große Runde fährt.


Evtl. bin ich auch dabei. Melde mich dann zwecks Fahrgemeinschaft bei dir René 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Scaramouche (29. Juli 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal die groben Daten für unseren Tourentag:
> 
> 
> Die Krabbelgruppe mit Helmut als Guide: Ca. 30 km 800 hm
> ...




Schade,
bei der Krabbelgruppe wäre ich gerne dabei, aber wir kommen wg. Bau- und Gartenarbeit im Moment nur Sonntags zum fahren. Und dann fährt kein anderer .
Viel Spaß


----------



## Spooky (29. Juli 2006)

Scaramouche schrieb:
			
		

> nur Sonntags zum fahren. Und dann fährt kein anderer .


Hi Lissy,

Fahrt ihr morgen ? Wenn ja wo ?

Grüße
Marco


----------



## Handlampe (30. Juli 2006)

Da ja die Anmeldungen für unseren Tourentag ein wenig "schleppend" verlaufen gibt es hier noch ein paar Impressionen aus dem herrlichen Ahrtal von der kleinen Explorertour von Boris und mir.

Boris am Start in Dernau:






Dat bin ich auf dem klasse Trail vom Alfred-Dahm-Turm






Auf dem Trail zur Katzlei:







Hier gibt es ein kleines Video von dem Trail über die Katzlei


----------



## black (30. Juli 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Da ja die Anmeldungen für unseren Tourentag ein wenig "schleppend" verlaufen gibt es hier noch ein paar Impressionen aus dem herrlichen Ahrtal von der kleinen Explorertour von Boris und mir.



evtl. schließ ich mich euch noch an..


----------



## Fungrisu (1. August 2006)

Hi Uwe,
wir würden gerne mit euch fahren aber am nächsten Wochenende 12 - 13 August ist doch in Duisburg das 24 Std. Rennen wo wir wieder dran teilnehmen. Sonst würden wir sehr gerne mit dem TT und dem TTL fahren.

Euch viel Spass am Samstag und wenig Verluste  

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Eifelwolf (1. August 2006)

Falls jemand mit der Bahn zum TTTT kommen möchte: Die Regionalbahn 12172 fährt um 9:11 Uhr ab Gleis 5 in Remagen Richtung Ahrtal und wäre planmäßig um 9:35 Uhr in Dernau (Gleis 2 oder Gleis 17  ). Fahrradmitnahme ist _begrenzt_ möglich (am WE sind viele nette, gesprächige ältere Wanderer an Bord ). Der Zug fährt leider nur im Stundentakt. 

Da die Ahrtalbahn nun nicht gerade mit Pünktlichkeit glänzt, wäre ein vorheriges Outen der Bahnfahrer sinnvoll  .


----------



## inimtb (1. August 2006)

...es sei denn, wir verstzten meine Tante (der ich zeimlich viel zu verdanken habe), die uns am Freitag in Aschaffenburg zum 60. Geburtstag eingeladen hat. 9:30 im Ahrtal, das ist nicht zu schaffen. Schade, dass die Tour nicht am Sonntag ist


----------



## rpo35 (1. August 2006)

inimtb schrieb:
			
		

> ... Schade, dass die Tour nicht am Sonntag ist


Ja, sonntags sind die Wege so schön frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (1. August 2006)

inimtb schrieb:
			
		

> ...es sei denn, wir verstzten meine Tante (der ich zeimlich viel zu verdanken habe), die uns am Freitag in Aschaffenburg zum 60. Geburtstag eingeladen hat. 9:30 im Ahrtal, das ist nicht zu schaffen. Schade, dass die Tour nicht am Sonntag ist


Sonntagmorgen Leuscheidtour


----------



## on any sunday (1. August 2006)

Ein kleiner Teaser (neudeutsch für Anmacher)   für die TTTT Tour am Samstag Felswegchen und das Serpentinen Monster


----------



## Handlampe (1. August 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ein kleiner Teaser (neudeutsch für Anmacher)   für die TTTT Tour am Samstag Felswegchen und das Serpentinen Monster



Sehr schön....haben wir nur leider am Samstag nicht auf der (Speise)karte


----------



## rpo35 (1. August 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schön....haben wir nur leider am Samstag nicht auf der (Speise)karte


Ey, mach uns keine Schande Uwe...


----------



## Handlampe (1. August 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ey, mach uns keine Schande Uwe...



Den kennst du doch schon von unserer letzten Tour, Ralph.

Diesmal gibts ein paar anderer genau so leckere Sachen.....


----------



## rpo35 (1. August 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Den kennst du doch schon von unserer letzten Tour, Ralph.
> 
> Diesmal gibts ein paar anderer genau so leckere Sachen.....


Hoffentlich krieg ich den Wolf noch vertrieben, sonst muß ich im stehen fahren


----------



## Riderin (1. August 2006)

oh weh, mir schwant Schlimmes :-(


----------



## rpo35 (1. August 2006)

Riderin schrieb:
			
		

> oh weh, mir schwant Schlimmes :-(


Ganz cool bleiben, alles kein Problem


----------



## black (2. August 2006)

vielleicht gehts ja hier her? 

ohhh Schroeck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (2. August 2006)

black schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht gehts ja hier her?
> 
> ohhh Schroeck


Den kenn ich. Gibt aber, extra für mich, 'nen Chicken way drum herum


----------



## Handlampe (2. August 2006)

black schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht gehts ja hier her?
> 
> ohhh Schroeck





....lustiges Wegeraten.....nee, den gibt's auch nicht.
Obwohl der mit meinem neuen Bügelmaschinchen sicherlich ein riesen Spass ist.


----------



## rpo35 (2. August 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ....lustiges Wegeraten...


Ich mach mit  wie siehts denn hiermit aus ?


----------



## Deleted 18539 (2. August 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mach mit  wie siehts denn hiermit aus ?



Ich könnte Dich köppen  Hast Glück das ich für das Foto kein Copyright eingepflegt habe


----------



## rpo35 (2. August 2006)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnte Dich köppen  ...


Dann köpp ich aber zurück


----------



## Enrgy (2. August 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ...mit meinem neuen Bügelmaschinchen...



Haste das alte Schiffschaukel-Juchem endlich beerdigt? 

Ich bin Samstag nicht dabei. Wäre eh nur die kleine Runde gefahren, und dafür ist mir der Start um 9.30 bei weitem zu früh. Dann ist man ja spätestens um 2 fertig mit der Tour.
Wünsch euch allen trotzdem viel Spaß und gutes Wetter! Die Hitze ist ja nun wohl erstmal durch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (2. August 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin Samstag nicht dabei. Wäre eh nur die kleine Runde gefahren, und dafür ist mir der Start um 9.30 bei weitem zu früh. Dann ist man ja spätestens um 2 fertig mit der Tour.




Tztztz, Volker, du bist ganz schön bequem geworden...


----------



## Handlampe (2. August 2006)

....hat zwar ziemlich gedauert, aber ich bin jetzt bei der 4.Etappe


----------



## Eifelwolf (3. August 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wäre eh nur die kleine Runde gefahren, und dafür ist mir der Start um 9.30 bei weitem zu früh. Dann ist man ja spätestens um 2 fertig mit der Tour.
> Wünsch euch allen trotzdem viel Spaß und gutes Wetter! Die Hitze ist ja nun wohl erstmal durch...


 
Nee, nee, eine 16,5-stündige Tour mit Nightride-Beleuchtung ist auch bei der Krabbelgruppe - trotz gemäßigtem Tempo - so nicht vorgesehen...  . Schon eher eine Punktlandung zur KuK-Zeit (Kaffe-und-Kuchen-Zeit) am Krausberg. Die Zeit bis dahin werden wir sinnvoll in den hübschen Ahr-Highlands "verfahren".
Danke für die guten Wünsche, und die Hitze vermisse ich bisher nicht wirklich.


----------



## Enrgy (3. August 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Tztztz, Volker, du bist ganz schön bequem geworden...


...naja, immerhin bin ich grundsätzlich schlecht in Form  und hab auch seit 3 Wochen außer Schnorcheln im 28° warmen Wasser keinerlei sportliche Aktivitäten durchgeführt


----------



## on any sunday (4. August 2006)

Na gut, ich habe mich mal in die TT Uni eingeschrieben, aber nur um endlich wieder nass zu werden und das neue Bügelbrett von Tante Uwe zu bestaunen.


----------



## rpo35 (4. August 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich habe mich mal in die TT Uni eingeschrieben...


Müssen wir jetzt alle unterschreiben, damit du unsere Ärsche filmen darfst ?


----------



## on any sunday (4. August 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Müssen wir jetzt alle unterschreiben, damit du unsere Ärsche filmen darfst ?



Isch arbeite nur mit Profis.


----------



## Enrgy (4. August 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Müssen wir jetzt alle unterschreiben, damit du unsere Ärsche filmen darfst ?


Wenn du ihm deinen Wolf zeigst...


----------



## juchhu (4. August 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Müssen wir jetzt alle unterschreiben, damit du unsere Ärsche filmen darfst ?


 
NUTZUNGS- UND VERWERTUNGSVERTRAG

§ 1

Mein Arsch und ich, im Weiteren "Ich, Arsch" genannt, räumen OAS die zeitlich und räumlich uneingeschränkten Nutzungs- und Verwertungswerte ...


----------



## rpo35 (4. August 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du ihm deinen Wolf zeigst...


Da sagst Du was  freue mich schon auf blöd grinsende Mitfahrer, wenn ich spätestens ab km 10 dauernd im Wiegetritt fahre  
@juchu: Bring reichlich Kopien mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (4. August 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> @juchu: Bring reichlich Kopien mit


 
Nene, lass mal, ich Arsch, werde schon immer wegen meiner Haftungsfreistellungserklärung verarscht. 

Der Begriff "Ich, Arsch" indiziert übrigens die Hoffnungslosigkeit und den ausgebeuteten Status des Schaubikers (("Ich war jung und brauchte das Geld!") gegenüber dem allmächtigen Filmproduzenten OAS Spielberg, auch unter den Branchenhaien "Bruce, der Allmächtige" genannt.

Kann auf Wunsch Kontakt zu sehr erfahrenen Medienanwälten herstellen.

VG Martin


----------



## rpo35 (4. August 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Nene, lass mal, ich Arsch, werde schon immer wegen meiner Haftungsfreistellungserklärung verarscht. ...


Ist mir klar   ich hatte das damals zu der Spendentour auch vor, hab's mir dann aber anders überlegt


----------



## grüner Frosch (4. August 2006)

So, sieht ja gar nicht so schlecht aus für morgen:





Hier nochmals die Daten für die mittlere Tour:

KM: 47
HM: 1405

Freu mich schon auf die Runde!!! 

Bis morgen.

Boris


----------



## black (4. August 2006)

so jungs..

fahrer nr. 22 ist auch dabei...  

bis morjen


----------



## Pardus (4. August 2006)

Hi,

wo in Dernau trifft man sich den zur morgigen Tour...

Gruß Guido


----------



## Eifelwolf (4. August 2006)

Siehe LMB: 

Treffpunkt Bahnhof Dernau


----------



## Hammelhetzer (4. August 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Freu mich schon auf die Runde!!!
> 
> Boris


Da weiß ich doch,

welches Hinterrad ich mir suche .

Habe im Auto dann auch noch 'ne isotone Kaltschale für hinterher


----------



## grüner Frosch (4. August 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Da weiß ich doch,
> 
> welches Hinterrad ich mir suche .
> 
> Habe im Auto dann auch noch 'ne isotone Kaltschale für hinterher




Kalte Getränke können wir auch auf der Alpinen Hütte am Krausberg vernichten


----------



## Montana (5. August 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Kalte Getränke können wir auch auf der Alpinen Hütte am Krausberg vernichten



Leider nicht  dafür hattest Du mit dem Wetter recht  
Wir hätten aber Andere am Kausberg verni ...  können. 

Und auch hier mein Kommentar : 

Vielen Dank an Boris, Helmut und Uwe für den schönen TT und TTL Tourentag.

Zusammenfassung : Top Sache   die nach einer Wiederholung verlangt. 

Abschliessend noch von ganzem Herzen gute Besserung an unser Sturzopfer. Hoffentlich bist Du so bald wie möglich wieder gesund.

Grüsse us Kölle

Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (5. August 2006)

Nabend,

auch von mir einen herzlichen Dank !! War, wie immer,  eine feine Tour mit euch. Schade, dass das mit dem Krausberg geplatzt ist, aber da kann man nix machen. Wenn man sicht jetzt aber die Karte ansieht, kommt man sich schon ein bisschen verarscht vor - das kriegst du wieder Uwe 






Alle Bilder von mir...klick...
Und natürlich auch von mir gute Besserung an Dieter !!

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Eifelwolf (5. August 2006)

Kleine Zwischeninfo: Wie sich die Guides nebst Karin (als optischem Blickfang) vor Ort im Krankenhaus überzeugen konnten, geht es unserem Hammelhetzerchen schon wieder recht gut. Es brauchte - entgegen dem ersten Eindruck - nichts operiert zu werden, lediglich ein paar Meter Katzendarm halten momentan seine Außenhülle etwas zusammen. In ein paar Tagen kann er voraussichtlich schon wieder das Krankenhaus verlassen.

Mehr vom TTTT später.


----------



## black (5. August 2006)

Nabend!

super tour, nette Leute.. hat einfach nur spaß gemacht mit euch... 

werd mich öfters mal bei euch einklicken.  

hier noch ein schönes vid ..


mfg
André


----------



## rpo35 (5. August 2006)

black schrieb:
			
		

> ...hier noch ein schönes vid ...


Das war echt knapp....für mich  @black: Ich hab' 12 Bilder von dir bekommen; sind das alle von dir ?


----------



## Handlampe (6. August 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Alle Bilder von mir...klick...
> Und natürlich auch von mir gute Besserung an Dieter !!
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph




Mal wieder tolle Photos mit dabei: Das hier hat ja schon fast was Künstlerisches:


----------



## rpo35 (6. August 2006)

Ja, und das, obwohl du gezickt hast  Willst du mir deine "guten" Bilder auch zuschicken ? Hab' die von André auch schon und würde dann alle in einem Album hochladen...wenn euch der copyright Hinweis nicht stört.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (6. August 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, und das, obwohl du gezickt hast  Willst du mir deine "guten" Bilder auch zuschicken ? Hab' die von André auch schon und würde dann alle in einem Album hochladen...wenn euch der copyright Hinweis nicht stört.
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



Ich hab ja mehr Filmchen gedreht, die ich noch ein wenig zusammenschneiden wollte. Die wenigen Bilder kann ich dir aber zu schicken


----------



## Enrgy (6. August 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Mal wieder tolle Photos mit dabei: Das hier hat ja schon fast was Künstlerisches:...


...ne, das hat Tradition: Uwe beim Plattenflicken... 
Scheint so, als ob dir das "Glück" auch beim neuen Bike treu bleibt. Welche MArke ist das? Gegenüber dem Juchem sieht das Rad unter dir richtig winzig aus. Wenigstens genug Schrittfreiheit, um das Erbgut zu schonen!


----------



## rpo35 (6. August 2006)

Die Bilder von André sind jetzt auch drin...klick...


----------



## Handlampe (6. August 2006)

Zuerst gibt es hier ein Filmchen von mir von einer anderen Veranstaltung

Rheinhöhenweg


----------



## supasini (6. August 2006)

Auch meine Bilder sind online, vor allem Hammelhetzer-Rettungsaktion und Nachlese im urgemütlichen und sehr preiswerten Biergarten sind zu bewundern...
Guckst du hier


----------



## on any sunday (6. August 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Zuerst gibt es hier ein Filmchen von mir von einer anderen Veranstaltung
> 
> Rheinhöhenweg



Auch neuer Rechner ? Feines Filmchen, meine leichte Brückenschwäche hätte man aber rauslassen können.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## rpo35 (6. August 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ...Die wenigen Bilder kann ich dir aber zu schicken


Sag mal, muß dafür noch ein neuer Satellit hochgeschossen werden ?


----------



## black (7. August 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @black: Ich hab' 12 Bilder von dir bekommen; sind das alle von dir ?




jepp, die anderen waren alle wischi waschi verschwommen...  


mal gespannt auf Meister Lampes Videos..


----------



## Eifelwolf (7. August 2006)

*TTL und TT: *

*DIMB/MTB-Stammtisch goes to Rheinbach  -> **guckst Du hier.*


----------



## Nurse (7. August 2006)

SKANDAL !

Hammelhetzer wechselt zu den Nordic Walker !!









Gerüchtehalber arbeit er an seinem Comeback


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (7. August 2006)

Liebe Schwester,

das Buch hätten sie lieber vorher lesen sollen. Aber wenigstens hat die Familie die häuslichen Stützstrümpfe mitgebracht. Und wie immer eine Flasche in der Hand, gell Jonny Walker.  

Grüssen sie mir bitte ihren Zellengenossen, den Herrn Hammelhetzer, von mir. Das nächste Mal wird wieder in der Männergruppe  mitgefahren, da passiert sowas nicht. 

Gutes Heilfleisch und so.

Grüsse

Hammelversteher


----------



## rpo35 (7. August 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...Das nächste Mal wird wieder in der Männergruppe  mitgefahren, da passiert sowas nicht...


Bei meinem einbeinigen Rodeoritt die Treppe runter hat aber auch nicht viel gefehlt 
Aber was die Männergruppe betrifft muß ich dir Recht geben. Ich fands bis Samstag immer schade, dass meine liebe Gattin nicht biken mag. Am Samstag sind diese erst in großer Stückzahl verloren gegangen, weil sie unbedingt Asfalt fahren mußten und dann wurden die Partner angekeift "warum rufst du nicht an  "  Der TTT hat mich geheilt 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Nurse (7. August 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe Schwester,
> 
> das Buch hätten sie lieber vorher lesen sollen.



Lieber Sunday,

sie meinen ich hätte das Buch vorher lesen sollen? 
Ob das hilft?  

Ich hätte eher dem Herrn Hammelhetzer mal früher das Buch zu lesen geben sollen  

lg


----------



## grüner Frosch (7. August 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Das nächste Mal wird wieder in der Männergruppe  mitgefahren, da passiert sowas nicht.
> 
> Hammelversteher



Das nehme jetzt ich persönlich! 

Das Tempo, was Herr Hammelhautabzieher da vorgelegt hat, ist der Männergruppe mindestens ebenbürtig gewesen 

Grüße vom Guide mit der schnellsten mittleren Gruppe!!!!!!


----------



## rpo35 (7. August 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> ...Das Tempo, was Herr Hammelhautabzieher da vorgelegt hat, ist der Männergruppe mindestens ebenbürtig gewesen ...


Tja, diesmal scheinbar vor allem bergab


----------



## Derk (8. August 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Da weiß ich doch,
> 
> welches Hinterrad ich mir suche .


 
Hallo Dieter,

hättest Du auf den steilen und engen Ahr-Trails doch besser auf den Weg geachtet statt nach anderen Sachen zu schauen .... 

Ich wünsche Dir gute und baldige Besserung.

Derk


----------



## rpo35 (8. August 2006)

Nabend zusammen,

hab' heute morgen im Radio gehört, dass im Kreis Aachen in der letzten Zeit massenhaft Bikes geklaut wurden, jedoch kein einziges in Roetgen 
Wenn das mal kein Grund für einen Besuch ist...
12.8.6 - Die legendären "Dutch Mountains" ab Roetgen. Wird nicht ohne die Runde 

@Handlampe: Weißt du schon, ob du arbeiten mußt ?

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Handlampe (9. August 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @Handlampe: Weißt du schon, ob du arbeiten mußt ?



Zu 80% Ja. Wenn nicht, bin ich dabei, aber wohl eher nicht...


----------



## Handlampe (9. August 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @Handlampe: Weißt du schon, ob du arbeiten mußt ?
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



Jetzt steht es zu 100% fest. Ja, ich muß arbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (9. August 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt steht es zu 100% fest. Ja, ich muß arbeiten


Keine Panik, die DT laufen dir/uns nicht weg  Frohes Schaffen und mach mal hin mit dem Film


----------



## Handlampe (14. August 2006)

Karin, Maria und ich waren gestern in der Wahner Heide unterwegs. Hab mich nachträglich ziemlich drüber geärgert, das ich keine Cam dabei hatte. 
Ist ja wirklich klasse dort. Herrliche Landschaft- Tolles Wetter
Dank meinem Satellitenfinder haben wir auch wieder wunderschöne neue Streckchen aufgetan.
Auch die Rückfahrt über Rösrath war sehr schön- Anfangs zwar ein wenig verregnet, wurde danach aber wieder besser.


----------



## supasini (15. August 2006)

ich habe mich noch mal mit meinem Homepage-Editor auseinandergesetzt und kann jetzt die Bidschen auch größer machen. Also könnt ihr euch die vom TTTT jetzt in groß angucken: http://www.radfahren.die-sinis.de/Aktuelles/TTTT_2006_Dernau/TTTT/tttt_0.html


----------



## Handlampe (15. August 2006)

TATAA

Die fünfte Etappe


----------



## Handlampe (19. August 2006)

War heute wieder rund um Altenahr unterwegs um endlich diesen neuen Wanderweg im Sahrbachtal zu testen. 
Ist ja ein echtes Schmuckstück. Jetzt kann man endlich die schönen Trails am Radioteleskop und die im Ahrtal kombinieren. Ich war begeistert.
Ich glaube- die Tour am nächsten Samstag wird eine der Besten, die ich je zusammengebastelt habe.


----------



## Spooky (19. August 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube- die Tour am nächsten Samstag wird eine der Besten, die ich je zusammengebastelt habe.


Und ich muß wahrscheinlich arbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (19. August 2006)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich muß wahrscheinlich arbeiten



Schade, Marco. Immer der verdammte Job. Da kann ich auch ein Lied von singen.
Bin gespannt, was du von deiner heutigen Tour zu berichten hast


----------



## Cheetah (19. August 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube- die Tour am nächsten Samstag wird eine der Besten, die ich je zusammengebastelt habe.



Muss ich sehen!


----------



## Redking (19. August 2006)

Frank nimmst du mich mit!
Mal sehen wer die Leute dann wohl mehr aufhält, du oder ich?
Ich glaube ich bau mir schnell noch ein leichtes Bike. 
So ich freu mich schon auf den kommenden Samstag. 
Und wünsche mir trockenes Wetter. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Nurse (19. August 2006)

hier mal ne kurze info von der krankenschwester des hammelhetzers  

er kann schon wieder hetzen und also steht somit fast alles zum besten  ...

die paar fäden die noch drin sind stören fast gar nicht  .....


----------



## Cheetah (19. August 2006)

Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Frank nimmst du mich mit!


Aber klar doch.
Somit ist ab Troisdorf noch ein Platz frei.


----------



## Handlampe (20. August 2006)

Etappe 6


----------



## Handlampe (22. August 2006)

Bei meinen heutigen abendlichen Exkursionen durch den Kottenbusch sind mir doch wieder einige neue feine Trails unter die Räder gekommen.
Die möchte ich der Welt natürlich nicht vorenthalten.


Termin


----------



## Deleted 18539 (24. August 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube- die Tour am nächsten Samstag wird eine der Besten, die ich je zusammengebastelt habe.



Wollte zwar kneifen da ich seit Wochen nicht mehr auf dem Rad gesessen habe, aber das laß ich mir nicht entgehen   Zieh mal sicherheitshalber meine Wanderschuhe an   Wetterbericht sagt leichter Sprühregen. Fährst Du dann auch ? Habe das Problem das ich ab morgen Mittag kein I-Net habe. Fahre in die Schneifel und die haben sowas noch nicht  

VG

Jörg


----------



## Handlampe (24. August 2006)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte zwar kneifen da ich seit Wochen nicht mehr auf dem Rad gesessen habe, aber das laß ich mir nicht entgehen   Zieh mal sicherheitshalber meine Wanderschuhe an   Wetterbericht sagt leichter Sprühregen. Fährst Du dann auch ? Habe das Problem das ich ab morgen Mittag kein I-Net habe. Fahre in die Schneifel und die haben sowas noch nicht
> 
> VG
> 
> Jörg



Würde mich natürlich sehr freuen, wenn du dabei bist. 
Kann dir aber auch sagen: Bei jeder Art von Regen werde ich nicht fahren- währe zu Schade um die schöne Runde. Schick mir doch deine HandyNr. dann schick ich dir ne SMS ob die Tour statt findet.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (24. August 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Bei jeder Art von Regen werde ich nicht fahren- währe zu Schade um die schöne Runde.



Stimmt. Nr. ist per PM unterwegs. Ich müßte Samstag bis 08:30 Uhr Bescheid wissen. Danke.

VG

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seven-hornets (24. August 2006)

Hallo Uwe,

hab mich grad auch angemeldet. 
Meine erste Tour mit dem berühmten TT, hoffentlich halt ich euch nicht zu sehr auf.

Ausserdem schick ich dir auch meine Handy-Nr. - falls die Tour ins Wasser fallen sollte.

Ciao

Achim


----------



## grüner Frosch (24. August 2006)

Sieht doch für Samstag gar nicht sooo schlecht aus!!!!


----------



## Handlampe (24. August 2006)

seven-hornets schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Uwe,
> 
> hab mich grad auch angemeldet.
> Meine erste Tour mit dem berühmten TT, hoffentlich halt ich euch nicht zu sehr auf.



Höhö.....Team Tomburg kann man zur Zeit nicht sagen....ich bin der Einzige der zur Zeit im Lande ist.....der Rest überquert gerade die Alpen.

Mach dir keine Sorgen wegen dem Tempo......wird nicht schnell werden....dafür sorgen schon andere Teilnehmer


----------



## on any sunday (24. August 2006)

Netter Versuch Frosch.  

Die Wirklichkeit schaut eher düster aus.


----------



## monsterchen (24. August 2006)

Hab mich für Sa. eingetragen und vorsorglich Regenreifen aufgezogen. Ich glaub meine "xcr Dry" kann ich für den rest des Jahres vergessen. Na dann hoffentlich bis Samstag.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Handlampe (24. August 2006)

Ich frag mich auch immer wo Boris diese Wettervorhersagen her hat.
Vielleicht  von www.immersonnenschein.de


----------



## Handlampe (25. August 2006)

Hier schüttet es gerade aus Eimern.

Zu 80% findet die Tour morgen nicht statt. Es sind doch sehr viele Trails dabei, die bei Nässe absolut keinen Spass machen.

Endgültig werd ich das morgen um 8 bekannt geben. 
Also, bitte schaut dann nochmal rein.


----------



## Coolhead (25. August 2006)

Tja Uwe,

hier scheint die Sonne schon den ganzen Tag. 

gruß
Stefan


----------



## supasini (25. August 2006)

bei uns war auch bis auf zwei kleine schauern alles trocken...
ich hoffe doch sehr, dass wir fahren können - immerhin hat mein sohn zugesagt, dass er mitfährt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krampe (25. August 2006)

Zu 80% findet die Tour morgen nicht statt. Es sind doch sehr viele Trails dabei, die bei Nässe absolut keinen Spass machen.
Hi Uwe,
Ich möchte aber bei jedem Wetter fahren...   
Was soll ich den für Reifen aufziehen  , und welche Übersetzung  .
Irgendwas muß ich doch meinen Technikern sagen.. 
Ok, wir können ja nur eine 50 Km Runde fahren, bei  2 Runden werden die Bikes zu verschlammt.. 
grüsse....


----------



## on any sunday (25. August 2006)

Nabend die Herren.

Ich wollte eigentlich auch fahren, da die Wetteraussichten doch nicht so dramatisch sind. Allerdings sind bis morgen die Trails wahrscheinlich noch nicht abgetrocknet und ich würde Uwe rechtgeben und die Tour auf trockenere Zeiten verlegen.

Als Alternative würde ich meine Tour zum Nürburgring anbieten Rech-Nürburgringumrundung-Rech und mich als Aushilfsguide verdingen. Hatte dann vor über den Krausberg Richtung Steinerberg zu fahren. Wird natürlich nicht so traillastig.

Startzeit und Ort könnten ja bleiben, dürften dann ungefähr 80 km und 1800 Hm werden. 

Mieser Vorschlag   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## grüner Frosch (25. August 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend die Herren.
> 
> Ich wollte eigentlich auch fahren, da die Wetteraussichten doch nicht so dramatisch sind. Allerdings sind bis morgen die Trails wahrscheinlich noch nicht abgetrocknet und ich würde Uwe rechtgeben und die Tour auf trockenere Zeiten verlegen.
> 
> ...



Also: Fahren möchte ich auch auf jeden Fall!!!!!

Neben Deinem Vorschlag, der nicht schlecht ist, könnten wir auch "meine" Ahrrunde drehen. Die ist natürlich auch nicht so Traillastig wie dem Herrn Handlampe seine, aber die Trails, die dabei sind, kann man ohne Probleme auch im nassen fahren. Die Runde: Treffen auf der Kalenborner Höhe, Schwedenkopf, Rech, Bergpfad, rauf zum Wandererkreuz, Bobbahn nach Rech zurück, rauf zum Hornberg, geht auch im nassen noch gut zu fahren, Altenburg, Pützfeld, Steinerberghaus, Kesseling, Rott rauf, Ahrbrück, Hengstberg, Sahrbachtal, Unterkrählingen, Vischeltal und zurück. Daten: ca. 70 KM und 1800 - 2000 Hm. Eine etwas abgeänderte 5 Täler-Tour!

Ich möchte mich hier nicht aufdrängen, fahre gerne auch die Tour von Herrn Sonntag mit!!!

Aber vielleicht hat Uwe ja noch etwas im Hinterkopf, es ist ja schließlich "SEIN" Termin.


----------



## Giom (25. August 2006)

na dann sind wir schon einige, die fahren möchten, wunderbar, ich wäre auch dabei.
Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## rpo35 (25. August 2006)

Boris und ich wollten auch ursprünglich mitfahren, kommen bei den Wetteraussichten aber definitiv nicht. Bei über 1 Std. Anfahrt muß das Wetter schon etwas besser sein. Uwe wird die Runde sicher noch einmal anbieten 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Krampe (25. August 2006)

Giom schrieb:
			
		

> na dann sind wir schon einige, die fahren möchten, wunderbar, ich wäre auch dabei.
> Gruß
> Guillaume


Hi,
Du ziehst bestimmt den Racing Ralph auf die Felge oder?   
Gruß Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (25. August 2006)

also: irgendjemad sollte jetzt nen verbindlichen treffpunkt und zeit reinstellen, ortskundige Guides und begeisterte Mitfahrer sind wir dann sicher genung, Spass gibt's auch mit Regenjacken und wenn wir zu nass weden brechen wir eben ab. Wir sind dabei! martin und philipp


----------



## Giom (25. August 2006)

Krampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> Du ziehst bestimmt den Racing Ralph auf die Felge oder?
> Gruß Christof



ne ne nobby nic, aber zieh du den racing ralph an und fahr vor mir. Sobald du stürzt, weiß ich daß ich aufpassen muß. Und laß dann Boris vor, sonst fährt er dich drauf


----------



## monsterchen (25. August 2006)

Hey giom!
Was macht eigendlich dein Steuersatz, haste das wackeln noch ganz wegbekommen? Wolltest ja noch nen Spacer unterlegen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## grüner Frosch (25. August 2006)

OK- laßt uns alle, die mitfahren möchten, an dem vereinbarten Treffpunkt um 10:00 Uhr aufschlagen, vor Ort können wir uns immer noch entscheiden, wo es hergehen soll!!!  

Vielleicht kommt ja unser Obertrailguru doch noch    und wir fahren als brave Lämmerleins hinter Ihm her


----------



## grüner Frosch (25. August 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Boris und ich wollten auch ursprünglich mitfahren, kommen bei den Wetteraussichten aber definitiv nicht. Bei über 1 Std. Anfahrt muß das Wetter schon etwas besser sein. Uwe wird die Runde sicher noch einmal anbieten
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



Ich hoffe, Ihr werdet noch einmal so eine schöne Tour wie im Frühjar anbieten


----------



## Giom (25. August 2006)

monsterchen schrieb:
			
		

> Hey giom!
> Was macht eigendlich dein Steuersatz, haste das wackeln noch ganz wegbekommen? Wolltest ja noch nen Spacer unterlegen.
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Hab's vor 30min hinbekommen, mit spacer. Danke für den tip 
Das Schaltauge hab ich auch gewechselt, bike ist wieder fahrbereit. Muß mir nur noch etwas blut aus dem Alpenurlaub morgen früh reinspritzen, und es kann los gehen


----------



## Riderin (25. August 2006)

viel Spaß morgen ;-)

muss arbeiten :-(


----------



## Handlampe (26. August 2006)

Schongutschongut.

Wir fahren. Ich werde die Tour allerdings entschärfen.


----------



## Redking (26. August 2006)

Morgen Uwe, was bedeutet entschärfen?
Weniger HM und Km oder alles nur Forst-Autobahn?

Bis gleich geh jetzt erstmal einkaufen!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## supasini (26. August 2006)

vielleicht haben wir ja alle unsere Wetzstähle und Schleifsteine mit und ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (26. August 2006)

...benötigen diese gar nicht! Uwe hatte ein Einsehen und hat eine überraschend große Gruppe über sagenhafte Trails gescheucht: war ne Superaktion, vor allem bergab  
Bilder kommen noch!
ach und @Klaus: für die persönliche Rekordjagd: laut meinem Tacho waren es 53,6 km und 1319 Hm (SKANDAL!!! HERR HANDLAMPE HAT MAAASSLOS UNTERTRIEBEN!!! wenn sich das rundspricht fahren dehmnähx noch irgendwelche Krabbelgruppen mit...)


----------



## Giom (26. August 2006)

laut Garmin 1543hm, dann kann sich Klaus sein record aussuchen


----------



## grüner Frosch (26. August 2006)

Hallo Uwe.
Hallo ihr "egal was Uwe macht, wir fahren auf jeden Fall"    
Hallo Herr Sonntag, der Trick mit dem Ersatzguide hat geklappt!!! 
Hallo Herr Krampe, Danke für den Massentransport 

War heute eine perfekte Tour, Wetter absolut super, nicht zu warm, nicht zu kalt. Trails hätten ein bisgen trockener sein können, waren aber trotzdem gut zu befahren 

Zusammenfassung: Hat sich ABSOLUT gelohnt, mal wieder an einem freien Tag früh aus dem Bett zu quälen 

Bin sehr auf die Bilder und Videos gespannt.

Bis Dienstag.

Boris

PS - Uwe ist doch zu 80% ein Weichei


----------



## monsterchen (26. August 2006)

Man war daß ne geile Tour ,da hat Uwe nicht übertrieben. 

Und das Wetterproblem hatte sich auch in ein paar süße weiße Wölkchen aufgelöst. 

Ich hatte nur leider etwas zu wenig Körner dabei, so mußte ich meine Fettreserven angreifen. Das führte dann dazu, daß meine Hose rutschte und ich dadurch ständig am Sattel hängen blieb.

Ansonsten bleibt zu sagen weiter so "Trailgott" Uwe  

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Redking (26. August 2006)

Hallo,
ich bedanke mich für die super tolle Tour.  
Also das mit den Fotos wird was dauern sind 87 Fotos und 13 Videos.
Damit das alles Super zusammen passen würde wäre es genial wenn Uwe aus meinem Material wieder so ein extrem gutes Video zusammen stellen würde! 

Ich werde wegen den Höhenmetern den Durchschnitt aus den beiden Werten nehmen. 1431Hm 
Bei mir stehen 54,25 Kilometer auf der Uhr

Die ersten 10:









































Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Handlampe (26. August 2006)

Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Damit das alles Super zusammen passen würde wäre es genial wenn Uwe aus meinem Material wieder so ein extrem gutes Video zusammen stellen würde!



Das wird nicht hinhauen, Klaus. Dann müßtest du mir die Vids schon mailen, von sevenload bekomme ich die nicht runtergeladen. 
Und bei der Masse hat das bei meinem Rechner keinen Zweck....wegen ständigem abschmieren


----------



## Redking (26. August 2006)

Ich dachte ich gebe Sie dir persönlich, also dir meinen USB Stick mit allen Bildern und Videos drauf. 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Handlampe (26. August 2006)

Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte ich gebe Sie dir persönlich, also dir meinen USB Stick mit allen Bildern und Videos drauf.
> Gruß
> Klaus




....das ist zwar ne Idee....räumt aber immer noch nicht das Problem mit meinem abstürzenden Rechner beiseite.

...ach....bevor ich es vergesse....mir hat's auch richtig Spass gemacht,  super Truppe...konnte die Tour ja dann auch wie geplant fahren. 
Nur meine Fahrradwahl war nicht wirklich sehr glücklich. Gerade auf dem letzten Trail hinunter an die Ahr hätt ich mir mein Fully gewünscht....die leichten Vibrationen haben mein Sichtfeld doch leicht eingeschränkt- man, meine Matschschlampe ist aber auch ein bocksteifes Luder


----------



## Enrgy (26. August 2006)

Schick ihm doch ein Foto vom USB-Stick, geht am schnellsten und braucht am wenigsten Platz.... 

Sooo, habt ihr also einen schönen Tag verbracht, freut mich zu hören!  

Ich hoffe, diese oder eine leicht abgewandelte Tour wird nochmal im Herbst bei güldenem Laub angeboten, es gab ja noch mehr Interessenten, die nicht dabei waren.
Nun warte ich erstmal gespannt den Bericht mit Höhenprofil ab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (26. August 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe, diese oder eine leicht abgewandelte Tour wird nochmal im Herbst bei güldenem Laub angeboten, es gab ja noch mehr Interessenten, die nicht dabei waren.



Aber selbstverfreilicht, Herr Volker. Ich glaub, die Tour wird so ein echter Klassiker, mit dem neuen Sahrbachweg.


----------



## Redking (26. August 2006)

Du Uwe es gibt hier bei den ganzen Leuten die dich kennen jemanden der deinen Rechner wieder zum Stabilen laufen bring?

Oder du musst mir dein Bearbeitungs-Programm geben, aber das würde ein halbes Jahr dauern bis ich das alles auf dir Reihe kriegen würde.
Hier die nächsten 10 Bilder. Achso ichstell alle rein ob scharf oder nicht! 

Mit den Videos wird es dann noch was dauern bis die Hochgeladen werden.










































Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (26. August 2006)

Nochmehr??? Okay die nächsten! 

























































Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (26. August 2006)

Mir wird es langsam langweilig.
Dort findet ihr den Rest
Videos kommen noch! dauert halt etwas mit dem Upload!





















































Hier gab es einen Platten bei mir und kurz danach gab der Nobby auf!





Gruß
Klaus


----------



## rpo35 (27. August 2006)

supasini schrieb:
			
		

> ......laut meinem Tacho waren es 53,6 km und 1319 Hm (SKANDAL!!! HERR HANDLAMPE HAT MAAASSLOS UNTERTRIEBEN!!!...


Moin,

kannst dich ja demnächst mal für unseren Rurtalcross vormerken - da wird sie geholfen  Beim nächsten mal wird die 2000er Marke garantiert geknackt !




Grüße
Ralph


----------



## supasini (27. August 2006)

@ rpo35 
Hi Ralph, bin ich dabei, aber nur, wenn der Untergrund einem die Körner nicht so aus den Beinen saugt wie gestern. Dann schaffe ich keine 2000 Hm!

@ all
Ich habe meine Photos von gestern auf meiner HP eingestellt, Klickhttp://www.radfahren.die-sinis.de/Aktuelles/26_8_06_Sahrbachtal_Ahrberge/26_8_06_sahrbachtal_ahrberge.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (27. August 2006)

supasini schrieb:
			
		

> @ rpo35
> Hi Ralph, bin ich dabei, aber nur, wenn der Untergrund einem die Körner nicht so aus den Beinen saugt wie gestern...


Das stimmt allerdings ! Ich war schon lange nicht mehr so fertig  

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Daywalker74 (27. August 2006)

tach jungs!

wenn man das so liest, scheint mein bruda da ja was feines zusammenge(trailt)baut zu haben. und ich hänge in den alpen rum....... war ein fantastischer alpencross. bilder und bericht dauern noch was. eins kann ich schon mal sagen, es war ein sehr trailiger alpencross 

ein dickes lob an unseren guiden den blitzefitz!


----------



## blitzfitz (27. August 2006)

Daywalker74 schrieb:
			
		

> es war ein sehr trailiger alpencross



Ja, es war wieder einmal klasse. Nach 460km und 13200 Hm sind alle mit einem breiten Grinsen vor der Eisdiele in Riva vorgefahren. Hier schon mal ein paar Photos.

An der Bochetta di Pedenoletto:




Und phantastischer Trail in der Wand der Bochetta.








Finisherphoto:




Am Fimbapass und am Rif. Graffer:





Ciao,
      Ralf


----------



## Redking (27. August 2006)

Hallo,
da ich glaube das nicht alle die Videos finden verlinke ich die hier mal.
Obwohl mich gestern schon jemand der nicht dabei war mir Fotospamming angekreidet hat!! 

Heut übe ich mich im Linkspamming! 

Wespentrail

Ortschaft

Brücke

Uwe

Klaus

Jan

Martin&Giom

Stefan

Radweg

Steiner Berg

Stauverursacher

Ahrbrücke


Viel Spaß beim schauen. 
Um jedes Wort zuverstehen müsst ihr die Lautstärke etwas aufdrehen! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## on any sunday (27. August 2006)

Wer oder was ist Alpencross  , für wirkliche Männer geht nichts über einen Ahr- und Sahrbachtalcross.  

Wieder eine feine Runde von den Machern von "Tomburg Trailmassaker", "Ohne ihn können wir es schaffen" und "Zurückgebliebene werden zurückgelassen"  

Falls einer nochmal die schrocklichen und koppischen Trails erleben möchte, allerdings mit anderen Darstellern, bitte tön Bewegte Ahr

Gut Nächtle.

Michael


----------



## Handlampe (27. August 2006)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, es war wieder einmal klasse. Nach 460km und 13200 Hm sind alle mit einem breiten Grinsen vor der Eisdiele in Riva vorgefahren. Hier schon mal ein paar Photos.



Waow, na, das sind ja schon wieder ein paar appetitanregende Photos, Ralf. Da bleibt Einem doch wieder die Spucke weg.  Ich weiß nicht ob ich jetzt   wegen den irren Aufnahmen, oder   weil ich nicht dabei war, soll.

Freu mich auf den Bericht


----------



## Manni (27. August 2006)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, es war wieder einmal klasse. Nach 460km und 13200 Hm sind alle mit einem breiten Grinsen vor der Eisdiele in Riva vorgefahren. Hier schon mal ein paar Photos.
> 
> Ciao,
> Ralf




Sehr schicke Bilder, da scheint ihr ja das einzige dauerhafte Sonnenloch gefunden zu haben  Mehr davon   und nen ausführlichen Bericht, da weiß ich doch schon was ich nächsten Sommer nachholen muss  Dazu brauch ich dann noch die Höhenprofile, Übernachtungsdaten usw... 

Gruß Manni


----------



## Red Devil (28. August 2006)

> Zitat von blitzfitz
> Ja, es war wieder einmal klasse. Nach 460km und 13200 Hm sind alle mit einem breiten Grinsen vor der Eisdiele in Riva vorgefahren. Hier schon mal ein paar Photos.


 was geile Fotos und das Wetter erst !!
Und bei uns Reeeeeeegen 
So und nun warte ich gespannt auf den Bericht mit vielen Fotos 

Gruß Boris


----------



## Happy_User (28. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

war eine schöne Tour die nach einer Wiederholung verlangt. Bei dem aktuellen Blick aus dem Fenster bleibt da ja wohl nur die Hoffnung auf einen "indian Summer" im September.  

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## Krampe (28. August 2006)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dem aktuellen Blick aus dem Fenster bleibt da ja wohl nur die Hoffnung auf einen "indian Summer" im September.


Hi @ all,
sieht so aus..  Ich hab mir für morgen mal die passende Bereifung gekauft (Handlampes zu80%findetdieTournichthusträusperähmokwirfahren "special" Tourenbereifung )  
@ Herr Handlampe, 
es bleibt doch so zu min. 10% bei der Tour morgen ? 
Du weißt, meine Techniker wollen nicht unnötig die Reifen hin und herwechseln.. 
Grüsse Krampe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (28. August 2006)

Krampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi @ all,
> sieht so aus..  Ich hab mir für morgen mal die passende Bereifung gekauft (Handlampes zu80%findetdieTournichthusträusperähmokwirfahren "special" Tourenbereifung )
> @ Herr Handlampe,
> es bleibt doch so zu min. 10% bei der Tour morgen ?
> ...



Klar fahren wir morgen - und wenn ich über die Winterklamotten noch ein Tauchanzug anziehem muß - das Wääääääääääättttteeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrr bekomt mich NICHTklein


----------



## Hammelhetzer (28. August 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Klar fahren wir morgen - und wenn ich über die Winterklamotten noch ein Tauchanzug anziehem muß - das Wääääääääääättttteeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrr bekomt mich NICHTklein


Herrlich!!

*Solange es solche Biker gibt, brauchen wir uns um den Bestand keine Sorgen zu machen.*

(Stand mal so in einer Ausgabe von "Das Motorrad" aus den Siebzigern ob eines Berichtes über einige unerschütterliche Teilnehmer des Elefantentreffens. Für Kreidlerfahrer war das natürlich religionsspendende Pflichtlektüre).


----------



## Enrgy (28. August 2006)

Ich entscheide mich kurzfristig ob ich komme. 60km Anreise für eine von-unten-oben-links-und-rechts-naß-Tour sind mir die Sache nicht wert.


----------



## grüner Frosch (28. August 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Herrlich!!
> 
> *Solange es solche Biker gibt, brauchen wir uns um den Bestand keine Sorgen zu machen.*
> 
> (Stand mal so in einer Ausgabe von "Das Motorrad" aus den Siebzigern ob eines Berichtes über einige unerschütterliche Teilnehmer des Elefantentreffens. Für Kreidlerfahrer war das natürlich religionsspendende Pflichtlektüre).



Kreidler - herrlisch, die konnte man immer so gut drehen (mit etwas Nachhilfe )


----------



## Hammelhetzer (28. August 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Kreidler - herrlisch, die konnte man immer so gut drehen (mit etwas Nachhilfe )


Den Nachhilfeunterricht hatten wir genommen


----------



## Eifelwolf (28. August 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> ...über einige unerschütterliche Teilnehmer des Elefantentreffens. Für Kreidlerfahrer war das natürlich religionsspendende Pflichtlektüre).


 
Ich hatte gleich die Ahnung, dass wir uns aus einem früheren Leben kannten . Auch wenn ich nicht von einer Kreidler, sondern vom Gesinnungsgegner, einer Hercules MK 3 M, halb erfroren am Nürburgring vom Sattel gefallen bin. 

Und heute? Da stehen "echte Elefanten" im Stall, und ich fahre Fahrrad...  .


----------



## Hammelhetzer (28. August 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> einer Hercules MK 3 M


Vom Saulus zum Paulus????

Du mußt doch moderne Dämpfungssysteme hassen wie der Teufel das Weihwasser    !


----------



## Handlampe (28. August 2006)

Krampe schrieb:
			
		

> @ Herr Handlampe,
> es bleibt doch so zu min. 10% bei der Tour morgen ?
> Du weißt, meine Techniker wollen nicht unnötig die Reifen hin und herwechseln..
> Grüsse Krampe



Tz....morgen geht es durch den Kottenbusch.....da kann es von mir aus schütten wie aus Eimern....


----------



## grüner Frosch (28. August 2006)

Hi Uwe,

Du sagst also nicht zu 80% ab?   Gut so, denn so werden wir morgen durch unsere Brillen sehen!!! Macht nichts - umso besser werden die Trails!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (28. August 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Tz....morgen geht es durch den Kottenbusch.....da kann es von mir aus schütten wie aus Eimern....


Ist der Boden halbwegs wasserfest wie im 7GB oder versumpft man da so wie im Königsforst?


----------



## grüner Frosch (29. August 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der Boden halbwegs wasserfest wie im 7GB oder versumpft man da so wie im Königsforst?



Die Hauptwege sind "wasserfest", die Trails könnten etwas matschig werden!

Königsforst- bin dort noch nie im nassen gefahren?


----------



## Race4Hills (29. August 2006)

Das sieht dann so aus 

******* alt da draussen.

Bis bald mal

@UWE was war das noch mit dem Arbeitsspeicher ?????


----------



## Handlampe (29. August 2006)

So, die siebte und letzte Etappe ist fertig. Jetzt fehlt nur noch das Schlusswort.


----------



## Enrgy (29. August 2006)

Hui, da war ich aber froh, das Rad so schnell ins Auto gepackt zu haben! Direkt hinter Röttgen kam ein fetter Wolkenbruch runter. Ich hoffe, ihr per-Bike-Heimfahrer konntet euch wo unterstellen. Aber so waren wenigstens eure Räder wieder sauber... 

Danke nochmal für die schöne Tour!  Die Trails und Wege waren wirklich klasse und bis auf die ein - zwei Stellen sehr gut befahrbar, man bekam nicht mal nasse Schuhe. Das will bei DEM Wetter derzeit schon was heißen!

Greetz enrgy


----------



## Redking (30. August 2006)

Hallo, auch ich bedanke mich für die Trails und die nette Begleitung.
Komisch das es wiedermal so lustisch war! 
Lag das daran das ihr alle Blau ward?





Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (30. August 2006)

Wie schön, das sich der Kottenforsttreff mittlerweile auch etabliert.
So trafen sich 10 Biker und 1 Bikerin (immerhin fast 10% Frauenanteil....dafür ist unsere Frau ganz schön fit  ) in Röttgen zum fröhlichen Trailrollen durch den Kottenforst. Wetter war schlecht angesagt aber was soll ich schreiben: Zur regulären Tour gab es keinen Tropfen Regen, teilweise schien sogar die Sonne und auch die Bedingungen waren erstaunlich trocken.
Keine Pannen- keine Ausfälle- VERDAMMT....da stimmt doch was nicht.

Zum Start verlief die Strecke Standardmäßig über die diversen kleinen Trails am Ortsrand von Röttgen und an verschiedenen kleinen Weihern entlang. 
Um auf schnellstem Weg zum Ringwall Venne zu kommen gab es dann den üblichen topfebenen, schnurgeraden, kottenforsttypischen Schotterweg. Am Ringwall durfte dann natürlich die Abfahrt zum Gut Marienforst nicht fehlen. 
Am Stadtrand von Godesberg befanden wir uns fast wieder auf Rheinniveau- das konnte natürlich nicht so bleiben- also wieder rauf. Es folgten die schönen Trails im Waldstück hinter der Siedlung Heiderhof.
Nach kurzer Abfahrt began nun die "Extendet Version". Nicht wie üblich hinunter nach Pech, fuhren wir nun weiter bergan Richtung Berkum- die Kugel immer im Auge. 
Auf feinst geschottertem Feldweg (für einen Feldweg auch eher ungewöhnlich) verlief die Strecke nun über die freie Fläche hoch zur Kriegergedächtnissstätte mit feiner Aussicht auf das Siebengebirge. Im umliegenden kleinen Waldstück wurden dann natürlich auch noch die diversen kleinen Trails mitgenommen und wieder zurückgegeben um dann auf grasigem Feldweg wieder abwärts zu rollen. 
Im "Heiligen Stumpf" - das Waldstück heißt auf der Karte wirklich so, meisterten wir dann auch noch ein paar schmale Pfade um dann irgendwie nach Pech zu kommen.
Hoch zum Sportplatz und wieder Richtung Ringwall in den Wald. 
Da ich ja wieder mit meiner Matschschlampe unterwegs war und auch Christof extra seine neuen Black Shark Mud montiert hatte mußte endlich was passieren: Bisher war das alles viel zu trocken...
Aber da gibt es ja noch den feinen Reitweg am Huppenberg mit feinsten Schlammlöchern.  

So langsam wurde es dunkel. Den schönen Trail hinüber zum Ringwall schafften wir noch....naja, meine Fahrkünste schwinden dann eher potenziell zur Lichtabnahme, sodas ich dann noch einen kleinen Überschlag über einen Wassergraben hingelegt habe.
Am Ringwall kam dann zur Dunkelheit auch noch ein leichtes Grollen im Hintergrund sodas wir uns entschlossen noch den kleinen Trail hinter dem Wall mitzunehmen um dann am Forsthaus Venne vorbei auf schnellstem Weg über Schmale bzw. Venner Allee zurück zum Startpunkt zu fahren.
Keine Sekunde zu spät kamen wir wieder am Parkplatz an. 
Nachdem alle Teilnehmer ihre Räder im Auto verpackt hatten öffnete der Himmel die Schleusen.
Aber da war noch was......achja....die Alfterer Fraktion (Thomas, Christof, Boris und ich) war ja garnicht mit dem Auto da  
So kam ich dann auch noch eher unfreiwillig zur geplanten OB (Ohne Brille) Tour. Im völligen Blindflug huschten die Bäume an mir vorbei. Sowas bezeichnet man also als Starkregen.

Naja, so sind, wie Volker es schon erwähnt hat, zumindest die Räder wieder sauber geworden.


----------



## grüner Frosch (30. August 2006)

War mal wieder eine sehr schöne Feierabendrunde 

Ich habe gehört, 1x täglich herzhaft lachen soll sehr gesund sein, Danke Uwe, gestern bin ich sehr gesund nach Hause gekommen  (Wie macht man das? Abrollen über einen Wassergraben ohne naß zu werden? )

Und unser Frauenanteil ist mal wieder sehr zügig unterwegs gewesen 

Grüße.


----------



## Handlampe (30. August 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> (Wie macht man das? Abrollen über einen Wassergraben ohne naß zu werden? )



Pure Körperkontrolle


----------



## Enrgy (30. August 2006)

Schade, daß es von uns aus 65km (einfache Strecke) Anfahrt sind. Der Wald ist wirklich klasse, wie schon gesagt waren Trails und normale Wege für die derzeitige Wetterlage extrem gut befahrbar. Kein Vergleich zum Königsforst, der sicher derzeit wieder im Schlamm versinkt.
Ich will ja bei meiner derzeitigen Kondition nicht größenwahnsinnig erscheinen, aber die Nähe zum 7GB würde ja eine Kombination geradezu aufdrängen. Zuerst einige Hügel und Wege (<2m, logo! ) im 7GB, dann mit der Fähre rüber und noch feinstes Trailsurfen im Kottenforst...
Nachteil der Geschichte ist nur, daß es nicht mehr nach Feierabend zu schaffen ist, trotz Licht sind die Trails für Fremde schon mitunter tückisch wegen der Wurzeln. So müßte man das entweder an einem Wochenende machen, was dann die üblichen Probs mit Fußgängern im 7GB mit sich bringt, oder man hat mal nen Tag frei unter der Woche.

@ cheetah
schau mal in google earth unter folgenden Koordinaten, dort ist das "Haus", über das wir uns gestern unterhalten haben  

50°39'04.93'' N    7°06'15.24'' E


By the way, auf der Zufahrt zur Tomburg kommt als letztes auf der rechten Seite ein durch eine hohe Mauer abgegrenztes Grundstück. Hab mich schon immer gefragt, was da wohl dahinter ist. Schaut euch mal den Garten an - der Teich hat allein schon die Ausmaße 20x40m!!

50°35'57.20'' N   6°58'54.76'' E

Sodele, genug gespannt und gespammt...


----------



## Redking (30. August 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schön, das sich der Kottenforsttreff mittlerweile auch etabliert.
> 
> Nicht wie üblich hinunter nach Pech, fuhren wir nun weiter bergan Richtung Berkum- die Kugel immer im Auge.
> 
> Naja, so sind, wie Volker es schon erwähnt hat, zumindest die Räder wieder sauber geworden.


Du meinst doch wohl nicht dir hier.





Beweis für Sonne:






Hoffe kein Bild ist euch zu unscharf!


Also mein Rad ist noch dreckig! 



Gruß
Klaus


----------



## monsterchen (30. August 2006)

Hallo leute!

War ne schöne Tour gestern. Nur der Heimweg, war nicht ganz so toll.
Bin direkt nach Röttgen in einen Wolkenbruch geraten, der mich dann braf bis Oberkassel begleitet hat .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Handlampe (30. August 2006)

Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffe kein Bild ist euch zu unscharf!



Na also, geht doch ....


----------



## Cheetah (30. August 2006)

@ Handlampe: schade das ich deinen Stunt nicht ganz gesehen hab
@ Enrgy: nettes Anwesen
@ grüner Frosch: ich hab gerade meine Reifen frisch poliert 
@ mit nicht dem Radanreiser: da haben wir noch mal Glück gehabt, der Regenguss sah wirklich schlimm aus, aus den trockenen Auto heraus betrachtet 
@ all: Klasse Tour , gerne wieder. Ja Lachen ist gesund


----------



## Riderin (30. August 2006)

mal was für Euch dalasse ;-)

http://www.radsportclub-mayen.de/

Grüße Jana


----------



## Handlampe (1. September 2006)

Riderin schrieb:
			
		

> mal was für Euch dalasse ;-)
> 
> http://www.radsportclub-mayen.de/
> 
> Grüße Jana



....da bin ich leider in der Schweiz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (7. September 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ....da bin ich leider in der Schweiz.


Was'n hier los - seid ihr alle in die Schweiz ausgewandert ? Ich mach trotzdem mal ein bisschen Werbung hier für Extremcouching am Samstag Abend...aber vorher wird geradelt   

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Daywalker74 (7. September 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Was'n hier los - seid ihr alle in die Schweiz ausgewandert ? Ich mach trotzdem mal ein bisschen Werbung hier für Extremcouching am Samstag Abend...aber vorher wird geradelt
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph




das hört sich ja echt verlockend an. verdammt, warum muß ich am samstag arbeiten    sonst wäre ich dabei! wünsche viel spaß!!


----------



## Handlampe (11. September 2006)

Tach zusammen

Melde mich aus der Schweiz zurück.

ACHTUNG: WERBUNG

Also Jungs, wenn ihr eure Mädels auch mal auf einen Einsteigerfreundlichen Alpenross mitnehmen wollt: Geht zu den Kollegen von SIT.

Absolut empfehlenswert  

Atemberaubende Landschaften, tolle Streckenführung, Feines Händchen bei den Unterbringungen, lockeres Guiding

Perfekt.

Wenn dann auch noch das Wetter mitspielt, wie bei uns, dann ist es einfach ein TRAUM

Auf dem Bild sieht man die herrliche Bergwelt rund um den Bernina-Pass in der Brille unseres Chefguiden Stefan, nachdem wir diesen Pass mit der rhätischen Bahn "erobert" haben......alleine die Fahrt mit dieser Bahn ist schon eine Reise wert.


----------



## Cheetah (11. September 2006)

Welcome Back, meine mobile Leuchte nebst werter Begleitung.
Es freut mich dass ihr eine schöne Zeit verbraucht habt.


----------



## Handlampe (11. September 2006)

Wie sieht es denn mit den Alpencrossern vom TT aus? Wann kann man denn mit einem Bericht rechnen.
Habe gerade von meinem Bruda mitbekommen das der Chefguide Fitzblitz die Daten erst rausgeben will, wenn alle ihren Bericht geschrieben haben.....das kannste nicht machen, Ralf...dann gibt es ja erst im Winter was zu lesen 

Nach und Nach zu veröffentlichen find ich eh viel spannender.


----------



## p_pipowitsch (11. September 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es denn mit den Alpencrossern vom TT aus? Wann kann man denn mit einem Bericht rechnen.
> Habe gerade von meinem Bruda mitbekommen das der Chefguide Fitzblitz die Daten erst rausgeben will, wenn alle ihren Bericht geschrieben haben.....das kannste nicht machen, Ralf...dann gibt es ja erst im Winter was zu lesen
> 
> Nach und Nach zu veröffentlichen find ich eh viel spannender.



Problem ist das ich, verantwortlich für die Federführung der 2. Etappen,  direkt mal anfangen müsste. Außerdem muss doch Herr Doktore die Berichte noch ein wenig pimpen und korrekturlesen. 
Was macht dein Fitnesszustand? Lacktat wirst du letzte Woche wohl kaum aufgebaut haben.
Grüßt ditsch der Teamowitsch


----------



## Handlampe (11. September 2006)

p_pipowitsch schrieb:
			
		

> Was macht dein Fitnesszustand? Lacktat wirst du letzte Woche wohl kaum aufgebaut haben.
> Grüßt ditsch der Teamowitsch



Tach Vierundzwanzowitsch.

Naja. Hatte ja oben immer genügend Zeit diverse Ampullen zu verarbeiten.
Der Trend ging ja zum Zweitrucksack, damit ich das ganze Epo/Eigenblut/Testosterongedönse transportieren konnte.

Meine Ziele für das 24 Stunden Rennen sind nicht sehr hoch.......30'er Rundenzeiten sollten allerdings schon drin sein.


----------



## Eifelwolf (12. September 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ...Melde mich aus der Schweiz zurück...Also Jungs, wenn ihr eure Mädels auch mal auf einen Einsteigerfreundlichen *Alpenross* mitnehmen wollt:...Absolut empfehlenswert


 
​


			
				Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wann kann man denn mit einem Bericht rechnen?...


 
 
?
Kleingedruckt: Oder wurde die Aufgabe schon delegiert?​ 


P.S.: Nennst Du Dein neues Radl jetzt "Alpenross"... ? Allerdings, zwei Personen auf *einem* Rad durch die Alpen....  .


----------



## mikkael (14. September 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Ziele für das 24 Stunden Rennen sind nicht sehr hoch..


Bei uns kannst die Mitternachtstunden testen.. 

*1. Offizieller Midnightride der Feierabendbiker* 
Unvernünftiger, unsportlicher Abschluss der Sommersaison in den Wäldern um Dhünn. Es wird geradelt bis Mitternacht! Termin ab/bis Schöllerhof, ab 21.00 Uhr, etwa 2,5 bis 3 Stunden. 

Zum Schluss mindestens ein stück Zwiebelkuchen à la Hardy (noch nicht confirmed) und grünes, alkoholarmes, scheussliches Bier (confirmed). Passend dazu kann Solanum Schokokuchen bringen oder eine Tomburger-Torte! 

Anmeldungen für alle Geistesgestörte, Zuhause-um-Erlebnis-bittende und Nicht-zufällig-Babysittende: Hier! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (19. September 2006)

Wettervorhersage sieht prächtig aus......also ab in die sieben Berge

Termin


----------



## Harzerbergziege (20. September 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Tach Vierundzwanzowitsch.
> 
> Naja. Hatte ja oben immer genügend Zeit diverse Ampullen zu verarbeiten.
> Der Trend ging ja zum Zweitrucksack, damit ich das ganze Epo/Eigenblut/Testosterongedönse transportieren konnte.
> ...



Hi,

habe gehört Ihr wart auch auf den Ring, Rennrad oder MTB?

Gruß
Tobias


----------



## Handlampe (20. September 2006)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe gehört Ihr wart auch auf den Ring, Rennrad oder MTB?
> 
> ...



Rennrad....mit zwei Teams. War Klasse. Haben uns sogar zum Vorjahr verbessert: Von 28 auf 30 Runden.

Mich hat es auch gejuckt, mal die MTB-Strecke abzufahren.....aber ich hab meine Körner noch für die jeweiligen Rundensprints gebraucht


----------



## blitzfitz (25. September 2006)

*Team Tomburg AlpenX 2006 - Der Bericht (Tag 1)*

Endlich kam der 18. August und der diesjährige Alpencross des Team Tomburgs nahm seinen Lauf. Allgemeiner Treffpunkt war Garmisch, wo nach und nach alle Teilnehmer eintrudelten. Das TT AlpenX Team 2006 bestand aus:

Helmut (?)
Jörg (lüni)
Olli (Scotti)
Thomas (daywalker74)
Markus (p_pipowitsch)
Klaus (autsch!) und
Ralf (blitzfitz)

Leider mussten wir uns etwas ersatzgeschwächt in das Abenteuer stürzen, da die handliche Lampe diesmal nicht mitfahren konnte.

Getreu dem Motto "Die Ersten werden die Ersten" sein, waren Thomas, Klaus und Ralf schon bei Tageslicht in Garmisch und waren die Ersten auf den Garmischer Sahnetrails. So richtig schön zu Warmfahren. Später am Abend kam denn auch der Rest der Delegation an und checkte im Hotel "Edelweiss und Almenrausch" ein. Kein Scherz, dieses Edeldomizil heisst wirklich so.  

Nun denn, Samstag, der 19. August, war der Tag der ersten Etappe. Er sollte der Beginn einer langen Woche aus Leid und Qual, aber vielmehr noch mit Spass, Glückseligkeit, vielen Rausch- und Traumzuständen sein. Insgesamt kamen am Ende ca. 460 km und 13300 Hm zusammen.





Wie es sich für eine richtige Tour gehörte, war zunächst lockeres Einrollen bei herrlichstem Wetter (Föhn!) unter dem Angesicht der Zugspitze angesagt.





Vorbei am Eibsee war das erste Ziel die Hochthörlehütte.





Es wollte keiner glauben, aber schon am ersten Tag gab es eine Tragepassage (autsch!).





... und das nach gerade mal 500 Höhenmetern. Die Hochthörlehütte war schnell erreicht und damit auch die erste Rast mit Apfelschorle und diversen festen Nahrungsmitteln. Dazu eine wirklich zuvorkommende und überaus freundliche Bedienung. Na ja, der nächste AlpenX macht woanders Pause.

Auf schneller Piste mit zuerst kurzen und weiter unten langen und flowigen Traileinlagen wurden die überflüssigen Höhenmeter vernichtet und Ehrwald erreicht. Hinter Ehrwald beginnt der Märchen-, äh, Lärchenwald. Bei Sonnenschein einfach ein verzauberndes Licht.





Nun rollten wir schon auf den Spuren Hannibals gen Süden - auf der Via Claudia. Über Stock und Stein und durch manchen Hohlweg, ... hier müsste Hannibal noch einmal mit seinen Elefanten entlangfräsen ..., führte die Route Richtung Fernpass.





Der Trail hinunter und durch Schloss Fernstein war eines der vielen Leckerbissen, die wir auf dieser MTB Gourmettour geniessen durften. Mich kribbelt es schon wieder in den Knien.  





... und einmal mit Bikern ...





In Imst angekommen zog sich die Route auf dem Inntalradweg noch endlos und relativ unspektakulär  bis nach Landeck. Es muss einfach dieses Teilstück gewesen sein, was alle verbliebenen Reserven kostete. Ansonsten wäre das folgende Photo der völlig Erschöpften nicht zu erklären.





Dies war der erste Streich (81 km, 1490 Hm) und der zweite folgt sogleich. Markus, du bist dran!

Ciao,
      Ralf


----------



## blitzfitz (25. September 2006)

*Team Tomburg AlpenX 2006 - Der Bericht (Tag 2)*

Landeck - Ischgl Bodenalpe

Morgens wieder reichlich früh aufgestanden, und wirklich gut beim alten Wolfgang Amadeus gefrühstückt, ging es auch schon fast los. Warum nur fast, weil wir, wie es sich die ganze Woche fortsetzen sollte, auf Klaus (autsch!) warten mussten. Also schnell den eigentlich mit perfektem Luftdruck gespeisten Schlauch geflickt und wieder auf 10,794N/mm² aufgepumpt. Während dessen hatten wir Anderen schon mal die Gelegenheit genutzt unsere Regenverhüterlis über unsere Rucksäcke zu streifen, da es leicht anfing zu nieseln.





Ganze hundertfünfzig Meter vom Hotel weggekommen kam auch schon die erste Rampe zum Warmfahren. Nach dieser, oben schon leicht feucht von innen, fing es dann richtig an in Form von Regen feucht bis nass zu werden. Der Weg nach St. Anton war ein eher unspektakuläres, matschiges Auf und Ab. Da der Regen zeitweise noch stärker wurde, legten wir eine kleine Pause ein und gaben uns die tägliche Wahrheit für 50 Cent.









Die österreichische Express verschlungen und schnell aufs Rad die letzten Meter auf dem Teer bis St. Anton abgerissen.





Nach kurzer, trockener unidyllischer Pause mittig in Stanton ging es weiter Richtung Heilbronner Hütte. Das Wetter wurde wieder konstant, der Regen kehrte an Fäden zurück. Entlang eines netten Tals zog sich ein schöner Trail bergauf, der wahrscheinlich bergab sehr gut fahrbar gewesen wäre.





Der anschließende Rest bis zur Heilbronner Hütte war ein schlechter Film über breite und vor allem nasse Wege  und schlammige Pfade, mit Trage- und Schiebepassagen bei Temperaturen um 5 Grad Celsius (gefühlte -15°).
Endlich bekam der Film eine Wende mit Happy End und die Hütte tauchte von der Sonne angestrahlt vor uns auf. 





Nach Aufnahme von allem was dort für Geld zu bekommen war, ging es weiter Richtung Galtür.





Durch die Sonne zu Gegenanstiegen motiviert, die wir hätten umfahren können, folgte die Highlightabfahrt zum Skigebiet von Galtür. Die Senkung des Adrenalinspiegels erreicht, rollten wir über einen netten Verbindungsweg mit leichten Wellen am Flüsschen Trisanna entlang nach Ischgl.





Aufgrund diverser Probleme musste die Bodenalpe über unsere verzögerte Ankunft informiert werden. Die Telefonstimme brachte nicht nur Irritationen aufgrund der Restzeiteinschätzung, sondern vielmehr bezüglich des Geschlechts der Selbigen. Auf dem letzten Anstieg des Tages sollten wir alle kennen lernen, wie steil blaue Skipisten für den Biker bergauf sein können. An der Bodenalpe endlich angekommen wurden wir nicht, wie zu vermuten wäre vom Alm-Öhi, sondern nett von der bauchfreien Heidi und ihrer stringtragenden Schwester begrüßt.
Den Speichel kurz aus den Mundwinkel gewischt und sofort, wie von Heidi ausdrücklich gewünscht, zum Essen. Nach dem reichhaltigen Mahl wurden eiligst die netten Zimmer bezogen, um die nassen Sachen nach erfolgter kostenloser Wäsche zu trocknen.

Der Pipowitsch!


----------



## rpo35 (25. September 2006)

Lese Eure Berichte immer gerne, aber könnt Ihr Euch nicht mal angewöhnen, die Bilder mit einer Auflösung von max. 800x600 einzustellen ? Bei einer Bildschirmauflösung von 1024x768 muß man zum Lesen schon quer scrollen 

Ansonsten weiter so 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (25. September 2006)

ich find die auflösung optimal! 
(1280x1024 pt)

@ralph: hatten wir das nicht neulich in einem anderen thread: deine Armut kotzt mich an


----------



## rpo35 (25. September 2006)

supasini schrieb:


> @ralph: hatten wir das nicht neulich in einem anderen thread: deine Armut kotzt mich an


Ja stimmt und ich wußte dass das kommt...ist mir aber wurscht 
Im ernst: Eine höhere Auflösung ist doch vor allem bei Notebook Benutzern bald noch Luxus. Zum Thema Armut: Ich hab hier 'nen 17er TFT, der ist sicher um Welten besser als die meisten 20" Monitore


----------



## supasini (25. September 2006)

okee, ich gebe zu: ich sitze gerade an meinem stationären pc: 19" TFT, deutlich billiger als der 17"er, den ich vorher hatte. und mein neuer durchaus luxuriöser läppi hat nur 1024x768 (mehr macht bei nem 12"-subnotebook auch keinen sinn!) - da hätte ich mich auch geärgert - konnt's mir aber nicht verkneifen - Freundschaft!


----------



## Manni (25. September 2006)

supasini schrieb:


> ich find die auflösung optimal!
> (1280x1024 pt)
> 
> @ralph: hatten wir das nicht neulich in einem anderen thread: deine Armut kotzt mich an



  Solche Bilder in 800x 600 wären Frevel! Jedes Pixel wurde schließlich hart erkämpft


----------



## blitzfitz (25. September 2006)

@rpo35, @supasini: weiter so ihr beiden! Mehr von den Wortgefechten. Der Sieger bekommt ein Bild in Wunschauflösung von mir.  

Ralf


----------



## blitzfitz (25. September 2006)

Manni schrieb:


> Solche Bilder in 800x 600 wären Frevel! Jedes Pixel wurde schließlich hart erkämpft



Hi Manni,

schade, dass du nicht dabei sein konntest. Aber du weisst ja, du bist in unser aller Herzen mitgefahren.

Ralf


----------



## rpo35 (25. September 2006)

Manni schrieb:


> Solche Bilder in 800x 600 wären Frevel! Jedes Pixel wurde schließlich hart erkämpft


Hast recht, aber alles am richtigen Platz


----------



## Manni (25. September 2006)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> Hi Manni,
> 
> schade, dass du nicht dabei sein konntest. Aber du weisst ja, du bist in unser aller Herzen mitgefahren.
> 
> Ralf



Alle guten Dinge sind 3 (Anläufe für Garmisch Gardasee  )


----------



## rpo35 (25. September 2006)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> ...Mehr von den Wortgefechten...


Du wirst mir doch nicht zum Mimöschen werden ?


----------



## blitzfitz (25. September 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Du wirst mir doch nicht zum Mimöschen werden ?


Was heisst hier Mimöschen?? Ich warte immer noch darauf, dass die Fetzen fliegen.   Wie war das noch, bei .... sitzen Sie in der ersten Reihe. Also, wat iss jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (25. September 2006)

Solange sich Martin hier raushält, gibts auch keine Fetzen


----------



## blitzfitz (25. September 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Solange sich Martin hier raushält, gibts auch keine Fetzen


Tja, einer muss ja der Weisere sein.   

Mal was Anderes. Du hast am Samstag eine Singletrailtour vor?? Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja mal nach Aachen/Roetgen.

Ralf


----------



## rpo35 (25. September 2006)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> ...Du hast am Samstag eine Singletrailtour vor?? Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja mal nach Aachen/Roetgen.
> 
> Ralf


Die Tour ist als Wunschkonzert ausgeschrieben, aber die Wünsche von Weitgereisten haben natürlich Vorrang  Hör Dich doch mal bei Euch um, vielleicht haben ja noch mehr Interesse. Würde mich jedenfalls freuen !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## supasini (25. September 2006)

isch hab Angst vor den Mods: nachher werde ich wegen Spamens 10 Tage gesperrt - das will ich nicht riskieren!


----------



## rpo35 (25. September 2006)

supasini schrieb:


> isch hab Angst vor den Mods: nachher werde ich wegen Spamens 10 Tage gesperrt - das will ich nicht riskieren!


----------



## Enrgy (26. September 2006)

supasini schrieb:


> isch hab Angst vor den Mods: nachher werde ich wegen Spamens 10 Tage gesperrt - das will ich nicht riskieren!



Dazu hat man Zweit- und Drittacounts...


----------



## juchhu (26. September 2006)

Tach zusammen,

bisher sehr schöner Bericht.  

Nur diese lästigen Offtopics und Sperrphobien nerven etwas. 

Ralf @blitzfitz, weiter so  !  

VG Martin


----------



## supasini (26. September 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Ralf @blitzfitz, weiter so  !
> 
> VG Martin



@ juchhu:
Hi Martin,
du hast das Prinzip nicht verstanden: die faulen Säcke haben sich drauf geeinigt, dass jeden Tag ein anderer schreibt: Wir warten auf Pipowitsch!

Also los: *wo bleibt der nächste Tag?* War schließlich Zeit genug!!!


----------



## juchhu (26. September 2006)

supasini schrieb:


> @ juchhu:
> Hi Martin,
> du hast das Prinzip nicht verstanden: die faulen Säcke haben sich drauf geeinigt, dass jeden Tag ein anderer schreibt: Wir warten auf Pipowitsch!
> 
> Also los: *wo bleibt der nächste Tag?* War schließlich Zeit genug!!!


 

Ähm, ich glaube, ich habe das Prinzip doch verstanden.
Denn Pipowitsch war zuständig für den 2. Tag.
Beitrag wurde aber von Ralf gepostet.
Meine Aufmunterung galt Ralf als pars pro totum. 

So, genug gelobhudelt; wann kommt der 3. Tag?

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (26. September 2006)

Du hast Recht!

!!! WEITERMACHEN !!!


----------



## blitzfitz (26. September 2006)

*Auf den Spuren der Römer*

Wer das Singletrailfest im Wiedtal vor 10 Tagen leider verpasst hat, bekommt hier noch einmal die Gelegenheit, unbekannte Singletrails im Wiedtal kennzulernen.

Hier geht es zur Anmeldung: Auf den Spuren der Römer

Ciao,
      Ralf


----------



## blitzfitz (27. September 2006)

*Team Tomburg AlpenX 2006 - Der Bericht (Tag 3)*

Ischgl/Bodenalpe - Sta. Maria: 70 km, 2183 Hm

Der Tag begann mit Schmerzen. Allen steckten noch die 2500 Hm des Vortages in den Knochen. So schlichen sich die Herren gebeugten Kreuzes in den Frühstücksraum und schlurften zu Tische. Doch das änderte sich schnell, als unsere bauchfreie, freundliche Bedienung, die Markus gestern schon so trefflich zu beschreiben wusste,  den Kaffee brachte. Die Rücken richteten sich, die Knie streckten sich und ein schimmernder Glanz zeigte sich wieder auf den Augen. Heidi kann einfach Wunder vollbringen. Aber halt, es kann nicht Heidi gewesen sein, denn wir hatten die Schweiz noch nicht ganz erreicht.

Heute stand sie endlich auf dem Programm  die erste Königsetappe. Singletrails ohne Ende am Fimbapass. Leider liess das Wetter erst einmal nichts Gutes vermuten  es regnete Bindfäden. Wir war natürlich nicht die Ersten, die sich auf den Weg zum Pass machten. Wie auch (autsch!). So konnten wir die anderen Biker beobachten, wie sie langsam im Dauerregen verschwanden. Aber hatte ich nicht schon erwähnt, dass wir auf diesem AlpenX Glück mit dem Wetter hatten? Als wir endlich startbereit waren, wurde der Regen weniger, hörte auf, es trocknete ab und wir fuhren den Regenwolken hinterher, aber erreichten sie nicht mehr.





Vor der Schiebepassage von der Heidelberger Hütte hinauf zum Fimbapass gönnten wir uns noch eine Pause, die Mancher für ein Bad im Naturpool zu nutzen wusste.





Durch den nächtlichen Dauerregen war der Pfad zum Fimbapass kein Pfad mehr, sondern eine knietiefe Schlammwüste. Mann, war das eine Sch So wurde auch der untere Teil, der sonst recht fahrbar ist, ebenfalls zur Tragepassage. Doch was solls. Wir wurden auf der anderen Seite des Passes mehr als entschädigt. Der Trail vom Fimbapass ist einer der schönsten, die ich kenne. Im oberen Teil noch etwas verblockt, steil und rutschig wird er weiter unten zu einem Sahnestück erster Güte. Nicht einfach, mit grobem Geröll und tiefen Stufen, die sich mit flowigen Kurven abwechseln und einfach lang, lang, lang. Alles fahrbar, geht aber an die Kräfte. Es will schon etwas heissen, wenn man zwischendurch anhalten muss, weil die Arme zittern und der Trail einfach kein Ende nehmen will.













Weiter unten im Tal suchten wir den Trail (und fanden ihn natürlich auch) nach Scuol. Der Trail entpuppte sich schnell als besonders herausfordernd, da es galt, burmesische Hängebrücken zu überwinden.





Da kann schon mal so ein Biker den Kampf gegen seinen inneren Schweinehund verlieren und an seine Leistungsgrenzen kommen.





In Scuol war wieder Pastapause, bevor noch einmal ein Pass überwunden werden musste. Der Weg zum Passo Costainas führt durch ein einsames Tal, immer sanft ansteigend und weiter oben zu einem Trail sich verengend. Wirklich sehr schön.









Oben auf dem Pass begegneten wir einer Herde Rinder und Jörg liess es sich nicht nehmen, Bulle zu spielen. An sich eine nette Idee, wäre da nur nicht die Erkenntnis, dass Kühe einfach saublöde sind und alles für bahre Münze nehmen. Na ja, jedenfalls standen sich beide Kontrahenden mehr oder weniger Kopf an Kopf (Vorderrad) gegenüber. Nur hatte die Kuh offensichtlich nicht so viel Spass. Leider, leider, leider konnte dieses Ereignis nicht photographisch dokumentiert werden. So viel sei aber verraten, Jörg hat es überlebt.

Es folgte die Abfahrt nach Lü.





Nach einigen Irritationen ob der Routenausschilderung (Sind wir noch im richtigen Jahrhundert??) ...





... erreichten wir mit den letzten Sonnenstrahlen unser Hotel Stelvio in Sta. Maria. Und wie es sich gehört, es wurde zuerst einmal der Gaul versorgt, bevor das Weissbier eingekippt werden konnte. 





Einfach wieder ein Klassetag!

Dies war der dritte Streich und der vierte folgt sogleich.

Ciao,
        Ralf


----------



## blitzfitz (27. September 2006)

*Team Tomburg AlpenX 2006 - Der Bericht (Tag 4)*

Sta. Maria  S. Caterina: 63km, 2155 Hm


Nach dem gestrigen Trailfestival am Fimbapass und Passo Costainas konnte es kaum noch besser kommen. Und doch! Es gibt immer noch das berühmte I-Tüpfelchen, oder die Kirsche auf dem Sahneeis. Aber der Reihe nach .

Der Tag begann nach bestem Muster. Die Sonne lachte vom blauen Himmel, die Luft etwas frisch und in Deutschland goss es in Strömen.

Eigentlich hätten wir uns zum Frühstück in ungebremster Vorfreude völlig ungehemmt die Bäuche vollschlagen können, wäre da nicht Herr W. aus A. gewesen. Offenbar war ihm der Singletrailrausch des Vortages zuerst auf den Magen und dann auf das Gemüt geschlagen. Man stelle sich nur vor, dass jemand zwischen Königsetappe und Kaiseretappe tatsächlich auf die Idee kommen kann, mit dem Bus nach Hause zu fahren???? Fast schon ein Fall für die Klapsmühle. Zum Glück gibt es ja die Drogen vom freundlichen Apotheker um die Ecke. Also, kurzerhand den schwächelnden Kollegen durch kompetente psychologische und geistige Betreuung, sowie mittels der gerade erwähnten weissen Wunderdrops ins Nirwana versetzt und Team Tomburg war wieder startbereit.

Nach der obligatorischen weiteren Verzögerung (autsch!) konnten wir dann endlich in die Etappe starten. Auch heute fehlte das gemütliche Einrollen. Schon der erste Meter ging nach oben. Zuerst durch den schattigen Wald, später in der Sonne folgten wir dem kleinen Asphaltband zum Passo Umbrail hinauf.





Wie schon in den Vortagen war auch wieder Harvey, das Alter Ego von Ollie mit von der Partie. Die Einen kurbelten gemütlich die etlichen Höhenmeter hinauf, die Anderen fuhren Rennen. Und natürlich Harvey, der keine Ruhe ließ und Ollie in den Waden zwickte. So wurde Harvey zu steten Begleitung während dieser sieben Tage und zu einer immer wieder erheiternden Bereicherung. Nicht wahr, Ollie?

Auf dem Pass angeommen, das Stilfser Joch, oder war es das Jochbein der vollbusigen Bardame (??), im Blick stärkte man sich für die noch fehlende Schiebe- und Tragepassage des Tages.





Vom Passo Umbrail bogen wir in eines der vielen Highlights des Tages ein, den Trail zur Bocchetta di Forcola. Teilweise verblockt, meistens fahrbar und mit Traumaussichten auf Stilfser Joch und Ortler.









Doch die Bocchetta, so hoch sie auch ist, bedeutete noch nicht ganz oben. Über extrem ausgesetzte Pfade wurde die Forcella di Pedenole angefahren. Und das in einer Landschaft, die einfach unbeschreiblich ist. Wir kamen aus dem Staunen nicht mehr heraus.













Oben an der Forcella war Harvey wieder da! Die Forcella ist nicht ganz 2800m hoch, aber Harvey musste die Schallmauer durchbrechen. So kletterte er die fehlenden fünf Höhenmeter über Stein und Fels nach oben .. und schaffte es.









Das nächste Teilstück ist wohl einer eindrucksvollsten Downhills der Alpen. Bilder, die sich unwiderruflich in die Hirnhaut brennen. Zunächst schwingt sich die Trasse über alte Militärstrassen sanft den Hang hinunter, 





, bevor der Hang in eine fast senkrechte Steilkante abbricht! Ein Fahrfehler würde eine unmittelbare Vernichtung von hunderten von Höhenmetern nach sich ziehen. Wahrhaftig ein Adrenalinrausch erster Güte. Waaaahnsinn!





Zitternd rauschten wir an den Lago di Cancano vorbei und über die Torri die Fraele nach Bormio, wo wieder einmal Pause angesagt war.









Der Rest der Tagesetappe von Bormio nach S. Caterina war dann nur noch Pflichtübung.

Wirklich eine Kaiseretappe.  

Ciao,
        Ralf


----------



## JürgenK (28. September 2006)

Super Bilder , beneidenswert 

Jürgen


----------



## Handlampe (29. September 2006)

Feiner Bericht......aber hast du den jetzt doch Alleine geschrieben, Ralf?

Außer dem 2. Tag von Herrn p.P. sehe ich keine anderen Verfasser.


P.S.
Am übernächsten Freitag hab ich mal einen NR rund um die Tomburg als gemütliche Tour mit Rast an der Steinbach reingestellt. 
Ich bitte um rege Teilnahme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (29. September 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Feiner Bericht......aber hast du den jetzt doch Alleine geschrieben, Ralf?
> 
> Außer dem 2. Tag von Herrn p.P. sehe ich keine anderen Verfasser.
> 
> ...



Yepp, aber keine Sorge. Es kommen auch noch weitere Autoren zum Zug.

Übernächsten Freitag kann ich leider nicht. Da bin ich garnicht im Lande. Ich wünsche euch auf jeden Fall viel Spass!

Ralf


----------



## sibby08 (29. September 2006)

Hallo liebes Team Tomburg  

wird es in diesem Jahr noch mal eine Wiederholung der 
Team Tomburg - Siegesfahrt geben?
Letztes Jahr habe ich Euch ja nur noch vom Bahnhof Hennef aus hinterher Winken können.

Gruß
Sibby


----------



## blitzfitz (30. September 2006)

*Team Tomburg AlpenX 2006: Die Filme*

Die filmischen Meisterwerke des Team Tomburg Alpencross 2006 sind Online und zwar hier: Videoclips TT Alpencross 2006

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## blitzfitz (30. September 2006)

*Team Tomburg AlpenX 2006 - Der Bericht (Tag 5)*

S. Caterina - Peio di Cogolo: 53 km, 1938 Hm

Der 5. Tag!

*Bella Italia!*

Nach standesgemäßer Nächtigung in dem feinen Hotel SPORT des kleinen, schön gelegenen Skiortes Sta. Catarina, machen wir uns am 5. Tage unserer Reise bei strahlend blauem Himmel auf den weiteren Weg Richtung Süden. 

Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier! Soll heißen:
Rucksack an, rauf aufs Rad und ab in die Richtung wo die Luft dünn wird.

So schrauben wir uns weiter die Passstraße hinauf, die wir am Vorabend zwecks Nächtigung verlassen hatten. Glücklicher Weise wird die Passstraße von nun an deutlich schmaler und das Verkehrsaufkommen geringer. Die einkehrende Ruhe und das Surren der Reifen auf dem Asphalt lassen mich mal wieder in eine Art Trance-Zustand verfallen. Mit der geistigen Aktivität eines Maultieres verrichte ich brav meine Arbeit am Berg und reiße Meter um Meter ein größeres Loch zu den Verfolgern. Harvey hat mal wieder das Kommando übernommen. Doch plötzlich versperrt ein riesiges weißes Wollknäuel mit tausenden von Beinen die Fahrbahn. Verflixt, ne Demo gegen Baumwolle! Die bringen mich noch vollkommen aus dem Tritt. Weg da ihr faulen Schafe! Geht gefälligst auf die Wiese arbeiten! Dank meiner massiven Drohungen öffnet sich der Pulk vor mir und ich kann meine Flucht fortsetzen.





Nach etwa 900HM am Stück erreichen wir am Rifugio Bonetta unser erstes Zwischenziel. Hier ist es mit der Besinnlichkeit von Natur und Bergen nun wieder vorbei.
Vor unserem Rastplatz liegt ein ordentlich frequentierter Parkplatz, der dem Durchschnittstouristen die Möglichkeit verschafft, ohne körperliche Anstrengung die Bergwelt zu erleben. Jörg bleibt vom diesem Trubel unbeeindruckt und lässt die Sonne auf den Hormonspiegel wirken.





Toll, dafür bin ich nun wie von der Tarantel gestochen hier hoch gedüst!
Nun ja, *vergessen wirs halt* und genießen die Abfahrt.

Also, wo ist der Trail?   ..ähh,..mmmhh,...ach!  *Vergessen wirs halt!* 





Weiter geht die Fahrt! Nun entgegen den Touristenströmen, die uns auf der Asphaltabfahrt in Ihren Autos und auf den Motorrädern entgegenkommen. Die Tatsache, dass wir uns für diese Abfahrt den Berg hinaufgequält haben, sowie der starke Fahrtwind, treiben mir die Tränen in die Augen. Unten angekommen stehen wir nun zu viert da und warten auf den Rest. Und warten,und warten,warten,und telefonieren. Ach ihr habt auf der Abfahrt doch noch einen Trail gefunden und seit schon am Fuße des nächsten Anstieges. Okay, wir kommen jetzt nach Also heißt es für uns ausgerissene Asphaltcowboys von nun an wieder bergan und Aufschließen zu denen, die uns verließen. Ach ne,*vergessen wirs halt* 

Nach kurzer Stärkung am Ort der Wiederbegegnung machen wir uns auf den gemeinsamen Weg in Richtung Rifugio Bozzi. Nun wirds richtig fies. Der grobschottrige, schmale Karrenweg, der sich an der Bergflanke hinaufzackt, lässt keinen Moment der Erholung zu. Als i-Tüpfelchen findet dieses fröhliche Bergradeln nun unter der prallen Mittagssonne statt. Zu meinem Entsetzen sind wir nicht die einzigen Biker auf dieser Route. So werden auf dieser Auffahrt erneut meine Urinstinkte geweckt und meine gespaltene Persönlichkeit (Harvey) folgt seinem Jagdtrieb. Ich erreiche meine Beute nach einigen Minuten und muss kurz darauf leidlich feststellen, dass sie sich jetzt an mein Hinterrad gehängt hat. Ich bin nun der Gejagte! In Folge erreiche ich also das Rifugio Bozzi mit Sternchen vor den Augen und frage mich Musste das jetzt sein?,*vergessen wirs halt* 





Ich torkele hinein in die Behausung Palimm, palimm und bestelle mir zur Stärkung schnell eine Flasche Pommes Frittes und eine Tüte Cola. Nach und nach füllt sich der Tisch und die fröhliche AlpenX-Truppe ist wieder beisammen.

Nach erfolgter Stärkung werden die letzten Meter bis zum Bergrücken schiebender Weise zurückgelegt. 





Hier oben auf  2613m Höhe beginnt neben den mäuerlichen Relikten aus der Zeit des kalten Krieges die finale Abfahrt. 





Ein wunderbarer Singletrail zieht sich wie ein Faden durch die Berglandschaft. Endlich eine richtige Bikestrecke. Schade nur, dass wir bereits nach einigen hundert Metern flicken müssen. Doch egal, das wird schnell erledigt und weiter gehts! 
Nach wenigen hundert Metern haben wir dann den nächsten Platten. *vergessen wirs halt* 





Eigentlich kommen mir diese Pausen ganz gelegen. Offenbar habe ich es bei der Auffahrt etwas übertrieben. Ich fühle mich schlapp und müde, will es mir aber natürlich nicht anmerken lassen. Doch da erwischt mich einer von diesen gemeinen Papparazzi ...





Nach der Flicksession gehts weiter.
Nun bekommt Harvey die Quittung für seine Bergrennen:

Sturz 1: Über den Lenker schräg zur Seite in die Büsche. Nix passiert, ich lache noch!
Sturz 2: Gerade über den Lenker mit Purzelbaum in die Büsche. Nix passiert, ich lache!





Sturz 3: 
Keiner lacht mehr! Ich verliere das Gleichgewicht und falle samt Fahrrad Kopfüber einen Abhang hinunter. Erst drei bis vier Meter im freien Fall, dann mit einigen Überschlägen im Steilhang. Als ich zum Stehen komme, sortiere ich mich kurz und stelle fest: Nix passiert! Helm und Rucksack haben alles absorbiert.
Dass mir hier nichts passiert ist, verstehe ich bis heute nicht!
In solchen Momenten beginnt man über den Sinn des Lebens nachzudenken. 
Wer das schon mal getan hat, weiß, dass man dabei keine Antwort findet, also *vergessen wirs halt*





Der Film zur Bergung durch die freundliche Bergrettung

Nach der Bergung, sowie Richt- und Reparaturarbeiten an Mensch und Material, geht es weiter. Ich fahre nun vorsichtiger, im Gegensatz zu Klaus, der auf einmal vor mir zwischen den Felsen liegt (Autsch!). Bis auf Fleischwunden an den Händen ist aber nix passiert.

Jetzt haben alle die Schnauze voll.

Ab in das Tal und zum gebuchten Wellnesshotel (Hotel Ortles).

Wie hätte es nach einem solchen Tag auch anders kommen sollen? 
Wir werden überrascht von einer vollkommen überbuchten Spelunke mit kleinen, schlecht ausgestatteten Zimmern für extra viele Eurotaler. Ralf und Jörg verweigern die Zimmer und suchen sich eine Alternative im Nachbarort. Der Rest vom Trupp kündigt aus Protest das reservierte Abendmahl und speist außerhalb.

Nach Königs- und Kaiseretappe empfand ich diesen Tag einfach als,naja, 
*vergessen wirs halt!!!* 

(vermutlich subjektiv beurteilt)

*Carpe diem!*
_Olli, Scottti, Harvey_


----------



## supasini (30. September 2006)

da ist tatsächlich ziemlich subjektif: ich fand dies Abfahrt von der Forcella di Montozzo diesen Sommer ziemlich geil, wir haben allerdings auch keinen ungewollten Bodenkontakt gehabt 
Wir sind zur Bozzi-Hütte auch Rennen geahren, aber gegen das Gewitter in unserem Nacken. So mussten wir dort eine gute Stunde Pause einlegen und konnten uns am köstlichen hausgebackenen Brot gütlich tun...
mehr dehmnähx in unserem bericht auf meiner seite, vielleicht nioch innerhalb der nächsten zwei wochen?


----------



## Handlampe (1. Oktober 2006)

Olli, du bist nun endgültig als Berichteschreiber angagiert.

Erste Klasse  

Hab mich trotz deiner Überschläge herrlich bei der Lektüre amüsiert.
Dir ist ja glücklicherweise nichts passiert.......aber was ist mit Harvey ???

Lebt ER noch ?


----------



## blitzfitz (1. Oktober 2006)

*Team Tomburg AlpenX 2006 - Der Bericht (Tag 6)*

Peio di Cogolo  Rif. Graffer: 36 km, 1515 Hm

Die heutige Etappe könnte man schon fast als Ruhetag oder Ausrollen zum Gardasee bezeichnen. Trotz der Kürze und der geringen Höhenmeterleistung gab es trotzdem wieder ein paar Passagen zum Beißen für Jedermann. Aber der Reihe nach.

Nachdem sich das Team am Vorabend wegen der einschneidenden Erfahrungen im Hortel Ortles getrennt hatte, wurde zwangsläufig ebenfalls getrennt gefrühstückt und dann in den Sattel geschwungen. Ollie schleppte Team A in den nächsten Bikeshop in Peio, um für unschlagbare 18 ein fast brandneues Edelmodell eines Sattels zu ergattern. Die Seele seines alten Models geistert nun um den Lago die Pian Palu, die sterblichen Überreste wurden in Peio beerdigt. Während sich also Team A um Ollies Allerwertesten sorgte, lag Team B (Jörg und Ralf) in Fucine im Kornfeld in der Sonne und gab sich dem lauen italienischem Lebenstil hin. Aber jede Pause ist einmal vorbei und kurz vor Mittag rollte Team Tomburg wieder wie eine Eins.





Die paar Kilometer bis Dimaro waren schnell abgespult. Von Dimaro zieht sich eine wirklich schöne Strecke durch den Wald hinauf nach Madonna di Campiglio. Immer schön schattig und oft an einem säuselnden Bächlein entlang, so dass wir die 1000 Hm bis Madonna kaum merkten, würden Einem nicht ständig die eigenen Körpersäfte in die Augen laufen.





In Madonna die Campiglio angekommen fehlte nur noch der kleine Schlußanstieg zum Rif. Graffer.




Also entschlossen wir uns, die hiesige Bäckerei und Thomas Schokoladenvorräte zu plündern und eine Pause einzulegen.





Bei Helmut artete die Pause allerdings in einen persönlichen Flohmarkt aus. Fein säuberlich alle Habseligkeiten den vorbeieilenden Touris zum Verkauf angeboten. Ihm war allerdings nur mäßiger Erfolg beschieden. Vielleicht wäre vorheriges Waschen oder zumindest Entlüften dem Verkauf etwas förderlicher gewesen.





Nachdem jeder gesättigt war und ausreichend geschlafen hatte, machten wir uns an den Schlußanstieg hinauf zum Rif. Graffer. Das heranziehende Gewitter gab natürlich sein Scherflein zur Entscheidungsfindung bei. Und wieder mal auf Los gehts, Mädels rollte das Team gen Berg.

Zuerst noch zusammen, 





 zog sich das Feld weiter oben am Berg schon weiter auseinander. Der Grad der Steigung ließ sich immer wieder an der Stärke des Kopfschüttelns entgegenkommender Wanderer ablesen. Na ja, die Mountainbiker sind schon völlig daneben, wenn sie eine rote Skipiste nicht runter, sondern hinauffahren.

Das Rifugio liegt etwas in einer Senke, was bei den auffahrenden Bikern eine unglaubliche Demotivation auslösen kann. Der Grund ist die Bergstation der Kabinenseilbahn, die noch einmal 200 Hm über dem Rif liegt. Und eben diese sieht man die ganze Zeit, auch wenn der Höhenmesser schon längst meldet, dass das Rif. Graffer schon fast erreicht sein müßte. Trotzdem, kein Problem. Alle sind oben angekommen.





Nachdem alle die Wellnesslandschaft des Rifugios besucht hatten, traf man sich zum wohlverdienten Gipfelbier. Dann krachte das Gewitter über uns herein. Prasselnder Regen, Blitze und Totalausfall der zivilisatorischen Errungenschaften, die einen Stecker haben. Wie es sich auf einem Alpencross gehört, war das schlechte Wetter aber nicht von langer Dauer und das Gewitter verzog sich wieder. Ganz zur Freude des Hobbyphotographen .









So, das war der vorletzte Tag und wir warten nun ganz gespannt auf die glorreiche Zieleinfahrt an der Hafenmole von Riva. Jörg, lass knacken!

Ciao,
        Ralf


----------



## Handlampe (3. Oktober 2006)

War heute mit Olli mal wieder was rund um die Tomburg räubern.
Dabei hat er mir  wieder ein paar neue Sachen Rund um Scheuren, Maulbach usw. gezeigt.
Sehr fein.

Hab jetzt auch die groben Daten für die Tour am Freitag: 

40 km und ca. 600 hm. 

Wenn es allerdings doch zu lang bzw. zu viel wird können wir die Sache auch jederzeit verkürzen- dann tummeln wir uns halt nur im Rheinbacher Stadtwald- dann fällt allerdings die Rast an der Steinbach flach....naja.....schaun wir mal.


----------



## hama687 (4. Oktober 2006)

Also wenn ich die Bilder sehe muss ich glatt ne drehen mir verkneifen das mein Bike mal wieder nicht geht Das sieht ja hammer aus, nächstes Jahr mach ich auch in den Alpen Urlaub da kann kommen was will 
*
Geilllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll*


----------



## rpo35 (4. Oktober 2006)

Nabend,

will nur schnell dem Thomas noch alles Jute zum Geburtstag wünschen  ...junger Schnösel wat de bes...

Feier schön und lass Dich ordentlich beschenken 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (4. Oktober 2006)

Hallo thomas,

alles gute zum Geburtstag 

 

Gruß
Sibby


----------



## grüner Frosch (4. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Thomas,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag   Ich wünsch Dir alles Gute und immer genügend Luft in den Reifen 

Boris


----------



## Handlampe (5. Oktober 2006)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Hallo liebes Team Tomburg
> 
> wird es in diesem Jahr noch mal eine Wiederholung der
> Team Tomburg - Siegesfahrt geben?
> ...



Hmm, warscheinlich dieses Jahr nicht mehr. Ich fahr ja nicht so gern Wiederholungen.
Mensch....hättest du im letzten Jahr am Bahnhof ein wenig mehr Elan gehabt, dann würdest du die Strecke jetzt kennen.


----------



## sibby08 (5. Oktober 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hmm, warscheinlich dieses Jahr nicht mehr. Ich fahr ja nicht so gern Wiederholungen.
> Mensch....hättest du im letzten Jahr am Bahnhof ein wenig mehr Elan gehabt, dann würdest du die Strecke jetzt kennen.


 
... ich hab ja noch auf den Türöffner gedrückt, aber der Zug fur einfach los.
Der größte Zeitverzug war aber definitiv an der Sieglinde. Die hatten dort von der Hallowien Party so viele Scherben zurück gelassen das ich mein Bike von Anfang Sieglinde bis auf der Brücke tragen musste.
Was solls vielleicht ergibt es sich ja noch mal. Ich dachte halt nur weil die Tour ja so einen großen Anklang gefunden hatte...

Gruß
Sibby


----------



## Handlampe (5. Oktober 2006)

Nunja....die Prognose für morgen sieht ja nicht sehr spassig aus.....aber bevor ich hier wieder als Weichei beschimpft werde, warte ich dann doch bis morgen ab.

Trotzdem werde ich bei Regen nicht fahren. 
Wenn ich dann von der Arbeit wieder daheim bin (ich hoffe das wird so gegen 16.30 Uhr sein), geb ich hier dann bekannt ob die Tour ausfällt.


----------



## Redking (5. Oktober 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wenn ich dann von der Arbeit wieder daheim bin (ich hoffe das wird so gegen 16.30 Uhr sein), geb ich hier dann bekannt ob die Tour ausfällt.


Hmmm da wollte ich schon eine halbe Stunde unterwegs sein um rechtzeitig dort zu sein??? 

Fährst du auch mit dem Rad zum Startpunkt?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Kalinka (6. Oktober 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hmm, warscheinlich dieses Jahr nicht mehr. Ich fahr ja nicht so gern Wiederholungen...



...aber ich! Ich als Light-Guide der Siegsfahrt plädiere für Wiederhohlung!
Ich bearbeite mein Leuchtmittel mal ein wenig


----------



## sibby08 (6. Oktober 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:


> ...aber ich! Ich als Light-Guide der Siegsfahrt plädiere für Wiederhohlung!
> Ich bearbeite mein Leuchtmittel mal ein wenig


 

Danke Karin 
Der 1. November würde sich da ja wieder anbieten (wenn Petrus mitspielt).

Gruß
Sibby


----------



## Handlampe (6. Oktober 2006)

Na, das Wetter sieht ja ganz gut aus. 
Hier ist es so windig.....da kann es garnicht regnen  
Also, die Tour findet statt.....und falls es doch regnet.....dann gibt es wenigstens warmen Regen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (6. Oktober 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Na, das Wetter sieht ja ganz gut aus.
> Hier ist es so windig.....da kann es garnicht regnen
> Also, die Tour findet statt.....und falls es doch regnet.....dann gibt es wenigstens warmen Regen



Hat jemand einen Raketenantrieb fürs Rad damit ich das jetzt noch schaffe???

Gruß
Klaus
Der Auto fahren zur Tour blöd findet.


----------



## Cheetah (7. Oktober 2006)

*Super! Ich bin begeistert! *

Die Tour hat genau meinen Geschmack getroffen:
Das Wetter spielte wider erwarten voll mit,
viele flowige Trails,
zuverlässiges Guiding, 
lecker Essen und Trinken zu fairen Preisen,
und lauter nette Biker

Gerne wieder
Danke


----------



## Handlampe (7. Oktober 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:


> *Super! Ich bin begeistert! *
> 
> Die Tour hat genau meinen Geschmack getroffen:
> Das Wetter spielte wider erwarten voll mit,
> ...



Mir hat es auch sehr viel Spass gemacht. Wer hätte geglaubt, dass wir bei den Wetterprognosen trocken geblieben sind (von oben und von unten)

-Spaubtrockene Wege
-Gutes Timing - so konnten wir den schönen Downhill von Todenfeld über den Mersenberg hinunter zur Waldkapelle noch mit dem letzten natürlichen Licht fahren.
- Heftiger Wind- der aber nicht wirklich störend war- vielmehr der nächtlichen Stimmung etwas unheimliches gab
- Ein Waldgasthaus Steinbach quasi für uns alleine
- Ein Bikerstammtisch wo sich Theorie und Praxis direkt begegneten 
- Eine tolle Truppe Biker
- Ein perfekter Co-Guide

P.S. 

Ein kleines Trüppchen (Klaus, Giom, Michael, Thomas und ich) sind am Ende nochmal zur Tomburg hoch. Das war dann noch das Tüpfelchen auf dem i: 
Kaum waren wir oben, zeigte sich der fast volle Mond und hüllte die Ruine in ein fahles Licht: Tolle Stimmung







Übrigens, pünktlich, als mein Brüderchen und ich wieder in Alfter waren, began es zu regnen.


----------



## Tazz (7. Oktober 2006)

Wooohhw ............. 

Danke ich bin gerne wieder in der Einsteiger Tour dabei , ihr habt einen super Job gemacht     Danke 

Super Truppe

Schönen Gruß
Renate


----------



## Redking (7. Oktober 2006)

Ich bedanke mich auch für den kurzweiligen Abend mit super Stimmung und tollen Leuten.
Das nebenbei noch erstklassige Trails gesurft wurden war der Höhepunkt.

Super Bild Uwe!





Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## blitzfitz (7. Oktober 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Übrigens, pünktlich, als mein Brüderchen und ich wieder in Alfter waren, began es zu regnen.



Uwe, einfach klasse!!!!  

So ein Mist, dass ich nicht dabei sein konnte, aber es gibt ja bestimmt ein nächstes Mal.

Ralf

P.S. Wer von den Vieren spielte denn das Schlossgespenst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (7. Oktober 2006)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> P.S. Wer von den Vieren spielte denn das Schlossgespenst?



ich weiß nur daß ich auf dem Bild trotz dunkelheit noch einfach zu erkennen bin... schon wieder der kleinste gewesen!


----------



## Handlampe (7. Oktober 2006)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> P.S. Wer von den Vieren spielte denn das Schlossgespenst?



Das war eindeutig mein Bruder, allerdings mit einigen elektrischen Hilfsmitteln.  






Leider hast du die Beleuchtung nicht in Aktion gesehen, Ralf.....ich hab mich weggeschmissen.  

Ein Geblitze und Geblinke....da kann jedes Karusell auf der Kirmes einpacken.


----------



## blitzfitz (7. Oktober 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Das war eindeutig mein Bruder, allerdings mit einigen elektrischen Hilfsmitteln.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi hi hi hi hi hi hi, ha ha ha ha ha.  

Ich lieg' auch so schon in der Ecke. Das ist ja echt Karneval. Hi hi hi.

So, ich muss jetzt zum Flieger. Ich wünsche euch allen noch ein paar schöne Touren in den nächsten zwei Wochen.  

Ralf


----------



## rpo35 (7. Oktober 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:


>


Muahhhhhhhhh....der Tag ist gerettet


----------



## Kalinka (7. Oktober 2006)

Thomas, schon mal über ne Nikename-Änderung nachgedacht...
*Nightlighter *
Der Job als Stehlampe für meine neue Wohnung ist auch noch frei.
Zumindest als Discolampe für die Einweihungsparty musst DU kommen!


----------



## grüner Frosch (7. Oktober 2006)

Hier folgt noch mein Dank an den wunderschönen Lichternigtride  

Die TT´ler haben als Speedfront-/Backguide sowie Pausenunterhalter beste Arbeit geleistet 

Wieso fahren wir nicht öfters einen NR an der Tomburg??

Möge der Weihnachtsbaum mit euch sein!!!!!


----------



## Enrgy (7. Oktober 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Leider hast du die Beleuchtung nicht in Aktion gesehen, Ralf.....ich hab mich weggeschmissen.
> 
> Ein Geblitze und Geblinke....da kann jedes Karusell auf der Kirmes einpacken.



"Kleine Taschenlampe brenn'
schreib "Ich lieb' dich" in den Himmel.
Oh
dann weiß ich es genau
keine Macht kann uns mehr trennen!

Ich schalt mich ein
ich schalt mich aus
ich glüh' in hundert
schicken Farben."


----------



## sibby08 (7. Oktober 2006)

Oh Mann! Ich Idiot dachte immer der Helm wäre dafür Gedacht den Kopf zu schützen, stattdessen ist er dafür da um ein paar Lämpchen anzubringen. So kann man sich irren.
   

Gruß
Sibby


----------



## Handlampe (8. Oktober 2006)

Heute war  ToMiMä (Tour mit Mädels) im Kottenforst angesagt.
Die Tour war schön, wir haben allerdings einen Fehler gemacht.
Wir wollten in der Waldau am Venusberg beim Wildpark einkehren:
Gut.....es war Sonntagnachmittag
Gut.... es war herrliches Herbstwetter
Gut....es ist ein beliebtes Ausflugsziel für Familien und Rentner...

aber so etwas Stümperhaftes wie dort hab ich ja selten erlebt:
Kuchen ordert man an der Theke: Ging Superschnell.....sah auch superlecka aus und es lief einem schon das Wasser im Mund zusammen als die herrlichen Stücke Nußtorte....Herrencreme...Pflaumenkuchen usw. direkt vor der Nase abgeschnitten wurden.
Aber was passiert dann ....man bekommt nichts von den Leckereien in die Hand....man muß auch nicht bezahlen....stattdessen erhält man einen merkwürdigen Zettel mit irgendeiner Tischnummer und wird gebeten, draussen wieder Platz zu nehmen.......und das war es dann auch.

Die Taktik sollte wohl so laufen: Die Bedienung nimmt die Getränke auf und nimmt dabei die ominösen Zettelchen mit....toller Plan....wenn jetzt die Bedienungen Plan gehabt hätten wäre dieser Plan vielleicht aufgegangen.
Aber anstatt zackiger Bedienungen lief dort nur ein völlig überfordertes Personal wie aufgescheuchtes Federfieh herum und würdigte uns keines Blickes.
Nach ca. 1 Stunde und mehrmaligen Versuchen der Kontaktaufnahme bekamen wir eines dieser aufgescheuchten Geflügel zu packen. Als dieses allerdings mit Pipi in den Augen zu verstehen gab, das wir noch 10 Minuten warten sollten war dann unsere Geduld zu Ende:

Mööööp.......FALSCHE ANTWORT

Nagut, wir sind dann ohne Kuchen abgezogen, ich für meinen Teil hab dann meinen Zettel gegessen und war danach quasi pappsatt.

Also, mein Tipp

NICHT MIT LEHREM MAGEN IN DEN GASTHOF "WALDAU".......ihr werdet elendig verhungern.


----------



## Splash (8. Oktober 2006)

Bei Reber (die mit den roten Mozart-Kugeln) in Bad Reichenhall (zugegebenerweise etwas weiter als ne Radtour von hier weg) läuft das auch so, dass man sich an der Kuchentheke was raus sucht und n Zettel in die Hand bekommt, um den sich dann die Platzbedienung mitsamt der Getränke kümmert. Allerdings funktioniert das dort absolut tadellos. Scheint also weniger am System, als eher am ausreichenden (Quantität) und guten (Qualität) Personal zu liegen. Wer dort mal in die Region kommt, den kann ich den Besuch dort also auch empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monsterchen (8. Oktober 2006)

@Handlampe:

Anfängerfehler 

Jessica

(über Thomas account)


----------



## Kalinka (9. Oktober 2006)

Splash schrieb:


> ...Scheint also weniger am System, als eher am ausreichenden (Quantität) und guten (Qualität) Personal zu liegen. ...


Ja, das denke ich auch..wie das Bedienpersonal so lange an so laut rufenden, stark gestickulierenden und hungrig dreinblickenden Leuten (8 an der Zahl!!!) vorbei laufen kann...das Bedarf schon extra Schulung.
Das beste war jedoch: Mit letzer Kraft fuhren wir genervt auf Waldautobahnen den direkten Weg zum Bahnhof Kottenforst...dort angekommen, gesetzt, bestellt, geschmaust und bezahlt schneller als wir uns in der Waldau der Kellnerin überhaupt bemerkbar machen konnten! Gut der Kuchen in der Waldau sah um Klassen besser aus...aber vom Gucken wird Ottonormalbiker eben nicht satt.


----------



## Delgado (9. Oktober 2006)

Splash schrieb:


> Biker-Stammtisch by DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg - Nächster Termin: 29.9. in Troisdorf




Du Optimist,

führst Du schon den Termin für 2007 in der Signatur  ?


----------



## Handlampe (9. Oktober 2006)

Falls jemand einen SIGMA Ni-Pack in den Wäldern rund um die Tomburg findet:
*
DER IST MIR* 

Naja, zumindest ist er jetzt mir, da ich Karin heute schon einen Neuen besorgt habe.
Ihren flammneuen, unbenutzten hab ich am Freitag als Ersatzakku mißbraucht.
Ich überlege gerade ob ich ihn nicht doch benutzt habe.....vielleicht ist das die neue Generation von Akkus, die sich nicht entladen bei der Nutzung, sondern einfach weniger werden......bis sie dann komplett verschwinden  

Zumindest ist er weg.
Ich glaube allerdings doch, dass er sich durch den Reißverschlussspalt, der  an meinem Rucksack offen stand, verkrümmelt hat.

VERDAMMT


----------



## Cheetah (9. Oktober 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Falls jemand einen SIGMA Ni-Pack in den Wäldern rund um die Tomburg findet:
> *
> DER IST MIR*
> 
> ...


Das schreit doch nach einer Wiederholung der Freitagstour, mit lustigen Akkusuchen.


----------



## Lüni (9. Oktober 2006)

*Rif Graffer  Torbole: 76 km 1457 Hm*

Der letzte Tag begann wie gewohnt die Sonne lacht.





Nach dem Frühstück ging es relativ (Autsch) zügig los auf den letzten langen Singletrack Downhill.





Der Weg war durch den Regen am Vorabend zwar an der einen oder anderen Stelle etwas rutschig und
das Brenta Panorama war auch nicht Flow fördernd, aber dennoch ein weiterer Abschnitt auf unserem
Weg zum Lago der sich ins Hirn eingebrannt hat.

Es ging runter bis zur Cascata di Mezzo





und dann wieder rauf zum Lago di Val d Agola. 





Ich habe jeden Moment damit gerechnet die Verwandten von Bruno zu sehen, aber die waren wahrscheinlich 
zum Lamm essen auf dem Weg nach Deutschland. 
Nach kurzer Rast ging es noch einmal mächtig rauf u.a. über einen Wiesenweg 
bei dem sich dann noch einmal kurzzeitig Harvey zu uns gesellte.
Als dann der Passo Bregnde l Ors bezwungen war, hatten wir mit ca 1900 m den höchsten Punkt des Tages erreicht.
Abwärts ging es zunächst auf Schotter und dann auf Asphalt nach Stenico.





Dem nun unaufhaltsamen Zug zum Lago stellten sich durch einen Verfahrer nur noch ein Schiebstück
auf übler felsiger Piste und die unzureichende Verpflegung eines Mitstreiters (Autsch) in den Weg.
Als das Val di San Pietro bezwungen war ging es über Tenno nach Riva. Das obligatorische Foto
beim ersten Blick auf den See durfte natürlich nicht fehlen.





Der aufkommende Frust, die durch schieben hart erkämpften Höhenmeter auf Asphalt wieder vernichten zu haben,
war beim Überfall auf die Eisdiele in Riva vergessen.





Nach dem Eis und dem Sind wir coole Typen Foto ging es ins Hotel nach Torbole.




Würden Sie diesen Typen Ihr Bike anvertrauen?

Wir hatten es geschafft zu siebt gestartet und alle heil am Gardasee angekommen. 
Wir hatten 5 erwähnenswerte Stürze von denen sich 4 innerhalb einer Stunde ereigneten. 
Wir hatten 3 Platte Reifen von denen 2 sich innerhalb von 10 Minuten ereigneten. 
Wir hatten einen defekten Sattel ansonsten hatten wir keine Materialausfälle. Wir hatten einen richtigen Regentag und sonst fast immer Sonne.


Jörg


----------



## Lüni (9. Oktober 2006)

Torbole  Garmisch  Bonn

Zum Tag der Rückreise gibt es nicht mehr viel zu sagen außer, dass statt der erwarteten rasenden Rosi als Fahrerin
ihr Opa uns nach Garmisch gebracht hat. 





Er wusste zwar den Weg nicht (ohne Ralf wären wir vermutlich immer noch bei Innsbruck) und sein rechter Fuß konnte
leider das Gaspedal nicht sonderlich weit nach unten treten, aber wir sind angekommen.


So das war der aller letzte Tag des Team Tomburg AlpenX 2006.

Ich hätte schon die eine oder andere Idee für 2007 sollten wir mal bei einem Bier besprechen.


Jörg


----------



## on any sunday (9. Oktober 2006)

Eine Runde Mitleid für Uwe!  

Erst wurde er von Weibsvolk zu einer Runde durch den Kottenforst genötigt (anstatt mit bewerten Nachbarn in die Rureifel zu fahren), erleidet dort einen akuten Kuchenast und verliert dann noch lebendswichtige Energie an der Tomburg.
Sehr, sehr traurig.  

Alles wird gut.

Mikele


----------



## supasini (10. Oktober 2006)

Super Bericht, Jungs 
Macht richtig Lust auf nächsten Sommer!!!

Aber von wegen Helden-Foto: da waren wir dieses Jahr schamloser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (10. Oktober 2006)

Haltet das Forum sauber! Solche Fotos gehören eindeutig in irgendwelche Fetischforen! Außerdem kann man da Nippel sehen. Wehret den Anfängen.


----------



## sibby08 (10. Oktober 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Haltet das Forum sauber! Solche Fotos gehören eindeutig in irgendwelche Fetischforen! Außerdem kann man da Nippel sehen. Wehret den Anfängen.


 
Was denn, die haben doch sogar noch die Arm- und Beinlinge an 

Sibby


----------



## supasini (10. Oktober 2006)

wir hatten tatsächlich kurz in Erwägung gezogen, uns nur mit Arm- Beinlingen und Buffs über'm Gesicht einen Tag in die Sonne zu legen...
...haben's dann aber gelassen, ich weiß auch nicht mehr, warum?!


----------



## Enrgy (10. Oktober 2006)

Wieso ist bei dem Kerl da links der Bereich, wo sonst die Unterhose sitzt, auch von Sonne gebräunt? AC nur mit Shirt und Beinlingen gefahren?


----------



## Lüni (11. Oktober 2006)

supasini schrieb:


> Super Bericht, Jungs
> Macht richtig Lust auf nächsten Sommer!!!
> 
> Aber von wegen Helden-Foto: da waren wir dieses Jahr schamloser





Da liegt der Unterschied in der Tat auf der Hand. Ein Foto mit coolen Typen  und ein schamloses Helden Foto 

Jörg


----------



## supasini (12. Oktober 2006)

so, genug gespannt - das Spezial-Photo ist wieder auf meine Festplatte verbannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (15. Oktober 2006)

Kurz zur Kottenforsttour am Dienstag.

Hab den Termin um eine halbe Stunde nach vorne gelegt, da es doch ca 45 km werden und ich das Tageslicht noch ein wenig ausnutzen möchte.

Ich hoffe, es klappt trotzdem bei Allen. Wenn doch nicht, dann meldet euch bei mir, vielleicht kann man noch einen 2. Treffpunkt ausmachen.


----------



## Scaramouche (16. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Uwe,
dann melde ich mal Peter und mich wieder ab. Um 18:00 Uhr wär für uns schon knapp geworden, aber 17:30 Uhr schaffen wir garnicht. 

Wir wünschen Euch viel Spaß und vielleicht ergibt sich was für Sonntag ????


----------



## Handlampe (16. Oktober 2006)

Scaramouche schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,
> dann melde ich mal Peter und mich wieder ab. Um 18:00 Uhr wär für uns schon knapp geworden, aber 17:30 Uhr schaffen wir garnicht.
> 
> Wir wünschen Euch viel Spaß und vielleicht ergibt sich was für Sonntag ????



Sorry, Lissy.
Soll wohl morgen einer der letzen schönen Herbsttage werden, da wollte ich noch ein wenig das Sonnenlicht ausnutzen.

Ich hoffe ihr seid nicht böse.


----------



## Scaramouche (16. Oktober 2006)

Nööö - is o.K.

Viel Spaß


----------



## Handlampe (16. Oktober 2006)

Ich brauche mal eure Meinung.

Ich möchte ja endlich die Team Tomburg Trikots an den Start bringen.
Grundfarbe soll schwarz sein.
Mein orginales Logo war ja Einigen zu Comicmäßig.

Was haltet ihr hier von.
Soll links vorne auf das Trikot


----------



## Handlampe (16. Oktober 2006)

Hier die Variante für unsere Teammitglieder vom TTL


----------



## Giom (16. Oktober 2006)

find ich gut. wie wäre es mit allen buchstaben rot mit weißer linie am rand?
gruß
guillaume


----------



## monsterchen (16. Oktober 2006)

@Uwe

Passt zu euch sieht aus wie das Logo von ner "Speed-Metal" Band. 
Schnell seid ihr ja und sweit ich weis fährt keiner von euch ein Carbonbike.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## grüner Frosch (17. Oktober 2006)

Hi Uwe,

sieht so ganz gut aus, nur die Beschriftung könnte etwas mehr "Kontrast" vertragen, weil sie sonst kaum auf einem Shirt zu sehen sein wird  

Alles Andere ist sehr gut 


Ich habe gesehen, der Weihnachtsbaum fährt heute Abend wieder mit


----------



## Krampe (17. Oktober 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Hi Uwe,
> 
> sieht so ganz gut aus, nur die Beschriftung könnte etwas mehr "Kontrast" vertragen, weil sie sonst kaum auf einem Shirt zu sehen sein wird
> 
> ...


Hi,
dann kann ich ja mit einer Lampe fahren  
gruß
christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (17. Oktober 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> der Weihnachtsbaum fährt heute Abend wieder mit


 
na das ist ja praktisch   ich bin heute abend im Siebengebirge unterwegs, dann kann ich von drachenfels oder von der löwenburg aus gucken wo ihr seid


----------



## grüner Frosch (18. Oktober 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> na das ist ja praktisch   ich bin heute abend im Siebengebirge unterwegs, dann kann ich von drachenfels oder von der löwenburg aus gucken wo ihr seid



Hallo Giom,

wir haben gestern nach einem kleinen Lämpchen im Siebengebirge ausschau gehalten, haben es aber nicht gesehen 

Danke an unseren Trailguru Uwe für die neuen Trails, nur der Staub zwischen den Zähnen störte doch etwas  

Perfektes Wetter, was wollte man mehr?


----------



## Daywalker74 (18. Oktober 2006)

man, war das ne sch..... runde

-zuviel staub in der luft,das man fast nichts mehr sehen konnte
-blendendes Gegenlicht
-viiiiiieeeelll zu schmaaale wege
-guide wußte den weg nicht mehr, so das die tour im dunkeln endete
-leute mit nichts zum trinken dabei hatten
-leute die lachten
-leute die tempo machten

     


also, es war eine PERFEKTE FEIERABEND RUNDE! dickes lob an den trail-guru-handlampe. da kann man einfach nicht motzen 
die gruppe war auch echt klasse. viel gelacht. tempo war dann doch gegen ende der tour ein wenig zu hoch für mich. merke halt immernoch die verletzung


----------



## monsterchen (18. Oktober 2006)

Ich hätte ja niiiiiiie gedacht, daß man so viel Spaß bei so wenig Hm haben kann.   

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Giom (18. Oktober 2006)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Ich hätte ja niiiiiiie gedacht, daß man so viel Spaß bei so wenig Hm haben kann.
> 
> Gruß Thomas


 
ohhhh das geht auch. Mit den Tomburger kann man auch ohne höhenmeter ganz platt werden. Ich kann mich an einem "am Rhein entlang locker rollen" in richtung koblenz erinnern


----------



## Kalinka (18. Oktober 2006)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> man, war das ne sch..... runde
> 
> -zuviel staub in der luft,das man fast nichts mehr sehen konnte
> -blendendes Gegenlicht
> ...


*Du bist doch voreingenommen und überhaupt nicht neutral.* Ich hatte schon am Sonntag genug von der Runde (schlechter Tag, 4 Nummern zu große Schuhe??) und bin froh gestern pausiert zu haben...hätte Euch nur aufgehalten (auch mit passenden Schuhen). Außerdem ist zu viel Lachen total ungesund!


----------



## Handlampe (18. Oktober 2006)

Mir hat es übrigens auch sehr viel Spass am gestrigen Abend bereitet.

Da hab ich ja ne ganz schön spassige und vor Allem auch fixe Gruppe durch den Kottenbusch geführt.
Mit 9 Leuten hatten wir auch eine ideale Größe.....und wenn dann noch alle fitt sind und Lust auf radfahren haben macht es umso mehr Spass
Mit Ueli konnten wir auch mal wieder ein neues Gesicht begrüßen.

Angenehmer und schneller Bikekollege.....und dann auch noch angehender Pysiotherapeut......der Mann ist gekauft


----------



## meg-71 (18. Oktober 2006)

Nix da gekauft der Mann ist schon bei uns im TTL Team 



PS  Er heist übrigens Ueli, das ist schweitzerisch.(und wer hatts erfunden)
Gruß Michael


----------



## Enrgy (18. Oktober 2006)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Nix da gekauft der Mann ist schon bei uns im TTL Team


Alles eine Frage der Ablösesumme. Früher oder später landen alle beim Tabellenführer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (19. Oktober 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Alles eine Frage der Ablösesumme. Früher oder später landen alle beim *Tabellenführer*...




... den Rocking Corn Flakes .... ähhhh Snowflakes   ?


----------



## grüner Frosch (19. Oktober 2006)

Delgado schrieb:


> ... den Rocking Corn Flakes .... ähhhh Snowflakes   ?



Nix da, nicht nur Geld entscheidet, wir geben Ihm ein warmes Nest , viel besser als nur auf der Ersatzbank zu sitzen


----------



## M.Panzer (21. Oktober 2006)

Soooooooooooo bevor ich mir wieder eine Schelte von leuchtenden Tomburgern einfange, möchte ich mitteilen das ich für den 1.11. eine Tour reingesetzt habe. Es wird ein Nightride mal anders rum vom Dunkeln in die Sonne ( hoffe ich) . Wer also auch mal etwas früher aus dem Bett kommt, kann gerne mitfahren, einige Leute kennen ja schon ein wenig von der Tour. Sollte es allerdings in den nächsten 2 Woche viel regnen wird die Tour verkürzt. Also bis dann Gruß Micha.


----------



## Handlampe (21. Oktober 2006)

Sieh mal Einer an.....der Herr Panzer lebt ja auch noch. Ich dachte schon, du wärst von bösen Kindern in deinen Ofen geschupst worden


----------



## Krampe (21. Oktober 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Sieh mal Einer an.....der Herr Panzer lebt ja auch noch. Ich dachte schon, du wärst von bösen Kindern in deinen Ofen geschupst worden



Hi Uwe,
was macht eigentlich Dein Rucksack in meinem Bus    
Gut , gehört nicht hierher, aber ich dachte es interessiert Dich  
Grüsse Christof


----------



## rpo35 (21. Oktober 2006)

Jungs, der Bericht ist fertig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (21. Oktober 2006)

Krampe schrieb:


> Hi Uwe,
> was macht eigentlich Dein Rucksack in meinem Bus
> Gut , gehört nicht hierher, aber ich dachte es interessiert Dich
> Grüsse Christof



Verdammt.....und ich dachte, ich könnte deinen Bus als rollenden Müllcontainer mißbrauchen 

Kann ich den Rucki am Montag bei dir abholen?


----------



## Krampe (21. Oktober 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Verdammt.....und ich dachte, ich könnte deinen Bus als rollenden Müllcontainer mißbrauchen
> 
> Kann ich den Rucki am Montag bei dir abholen?



Du weißt, das Sondermüllfahrten extra kosten verursachen  
Wie wär´s mit ner extra großen Portion Fritten im Vorgebirgsgrill? :kotz: 
Aber Montag geht klar  
Immer dieses Weizen...   
Grüsse....


----------



## rpo35 (21. Oktober 2006)

Krampe schrieb:


> ...Wie wär´s mit ner extra großen Portion Fritten im Vorgebirgsgrill? ...


Wie war denn eigentlich euer Imbiss beim Knauf ? Wieviele Fliegen sind euch gefolgt ?


----------



## Handlampe (21. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Wie war denn eigentlich euer Imbiss beim Knauf ? Wieviele Fliegen sind euch gefolgt ?



Hab ich dir schon in deinem Fred beantwortet......der Schuppen hatte zu


----------



## rpo35 (21. Oktober 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hab ich dir schon in deinem Fred beantwortet......der Schuppen hatte zu


häh...ich habs wohl auf den Augen...und wo ward ihr dann ?
Edit: Schon ok...ihr habt gepostest, wärend ich den Bericht schrieb...hab jetzt alles gelesen ;-)


----------



## M.Panzer (22. Oktober 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Sieh mal Einer an.....der Herr Panzer lebt ja auch noch. Ich dachte schon, du wärst von bösen Kindern in deinen Ofen geschupst worden



Ich will hoffen das du dich auch mal früh aus dem Bett quälen kannst. Denn es gibt ja Anschließend noch lecker Frühstück in der Backstube.


----------



## blitzfitz (23. Oktober 2006)

Hallo, ich bin wieder da.

Zwei Wochen Strandurlaub in Griechenland (fast) ohne Biken war schon hart. Aber eine Inselrundfahrt habe ich mir doch nicht verkneifen können. Allerdings war das Material eher gegen als für mich (siehe unten).  



 



Ciao,
      Ralf


----------



## rpo35 (23. Oktober 2006)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> ... Allerdings war das Material eher gegen als für mich (siehe unten).  ...


...welcome back


----------



## Race4Hills (24. Oktober 2006)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin wieder da.
> 
> Zwei Wochen Strandurlaub in Griechenland (fast) ohne Biken war schon hart. Aber eine Inselrundfahrt habe ich mir doch nicht verkneifen können. Allerdings war das Material eher gegen als für mich (siehe unten).
> 
> ...




Hi Ralf, naja was soll man dazu sagen.

Doch hätte der Eigentümer sein Rad ein wenig besser gewartet, so mit FETT und ÖL, würde es nicht so Quitschen, knacken und  BLOCKieren.
 denn was da abgebildet ist, ist doch nicht Dein Bike oder ?


----------



## blitzfitz (24. Oktober 2006)

Race4Hills schrieb:


> Hi Ralf, naja was soll man dazu sagen.
> 
> Doch hätte der Eigentümer sein Rad ein wenig besser gewartet, so mit FETT und ÖL, würde es nicht so Quitschen, knacken und  BLOCKieren.
> denn was da abgebildet ist, ist doch nicht Dein Bike oder ?



Nein, nein, es ist NICHT mein Rad. Ich habe seelische Qualen gelitten, überhaupt auf so etwas fahren zu müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (24. Oktober 2006)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> Nein, nein, es ist NICHT mein Rad. Ich habe seelische Qualen gelitten, überhaupt auf so etwas fahren zu müssen.



Hast Du überhaupt eine Panne damit gehabt? vielleicht ist es besser als ein gepflegtes bike. Guck mal Uwe zum beispiel, mal reifen geplatzt, mal 2 speichen kaputt usw.
gruß
guillaume


----------



## Enrgy (24. Oktober 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> ...vielleicht ist es besser als ein gepflegtes bike. Guck mal Uwe zum beispiel, mal reifen geplatzt, mal 2 speichen kaputt usw.
> ...


...wo sind denn Uwes kirmesfarbene Huddelmöhren gepflegt?? 

*ganzschnellwegduck*


Ich würde mit den Bildern mal im Technikbereich zur Gaudi nen Thread eröffnen, so nach dem Motto "über Nacht leichter Flugrost - kriegt man das weg?" 

Du hast doch wohl nicht noch etwa Leihgebühr für diesen Kernschrott gezahlt?


----------



## Daywalker74 (24. Oktober 2006)

Ciao,
      Ralf[/QUOTE]

huaha. schmeiß mich gerade weg. die gabel ist echt der knaller


----------



## Marco_Lev (25. Oktober 2006)

damit kann man auch mal am berg kräftig in den wiegetritt gehen ohne das die gabel eintaucht  
alles andere zur wippunterdrückung ist doch nur geldmacherei...

GM


----------



## rpo35 (25. Oktober 2006)

Quasi SPV für Arme  ...Ralf: Sag bitte dass Du damit nicht gefahren bist


----------



## blitzfitz (25. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Quasi SPV für Arme  ...Ralf: Sag bitte dass Du damit nicht gefahren bist



Ich weiss garnicht, was ihr wollt. Es war das beste Stück aus dem Fuhrpark. Fuhr sich in der tat wie ein Hardtail, also gaaanz hart. Aber, keine Panne auf 60km!  

Ralf


----------



## Handlampe (28. Oktober 2006)

@Ralf

Darf ich dich wieder für das TT im WP einplanen.....dann sind wir wieder komplett das alte Team.


----------



## grüner Frosch (28. Oktober 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:


> @Ralf
> 
> ...... das alte Team.


----------



## blitzfitz (28. Oktober 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:


> @Ralf
> 
> Darf ich dich wieder für das TT im WP einplanen.....dann sind wir wieder komplett das alte Team.



Klar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (28. Oktober 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


>



Hi Boris, altes Haus!

von wegen "altes" Team. Der Einzige, der bei TT mit Seniorenlizenz fahren darf, bin ich.  

Ralf


----------



## grüner Frosch (29. Oktober 2006)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> Hi Boris, altes Haus!
> 
> von wegen "altes" Team. Der Einzige, der bei TT mit Seniorenlizenz fahren darf, bin ich.
> 
> Ralf



O.K. - zeig es den jungen Schnöseln!!!


----------



## Handlampe (31. Oktober 2006)

Soo, unser Team ist offiziell.

Ich bitte also alle TT'ler zum Diktat bzw. zum Eintragen in's Team


----------



## Handlampe (6. November 2006)

Wie sieht es denn am Sonntag mit einer netten Tour im Ahrtal aus?
Lenetrail fänd ich mal wieder ganz nett. Mit Start an der Tomburg gäb es auch satt Punkte


----------



## grüner Frosch (6. November 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn am Sonntag mit einer netten Tour im Ahrtal aus?
> Lenetrail fänd ich mal wieder ganz nett. Mit Start an der Tomburg gäb es auch satt Punkte



Ich kann nicht!


----------



## Giom (6. November 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn am Sonntag mit einer netten Tour im Ahrtal aus?
> Lenetrail fänd ich mal wieder ganz nett. Mit Start an der Tomburg gäb es auch satt Punkte



wenn Mitfahrer aus fremden Teams akzeptiert oder zumindest geduldet sind, dann wäre es bei mir OK, allerdings frühstens ab 11h00, 12h00 noch besser.
gruß
guillaume


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (6. November 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn am Sonntag mit einer netten Tour im Ahrtal aus?
> Lenetrail fänd ich mal wieder ganz nett. Mit Start an der Tomburg gäb es auch satt Punkte




Ich bin dabei. Punkte, Punkte, Punkte!


----------



## meg-71 (6. November 2006)

Ich wäre auch dabei. Jungs bringt die Lampen mit, für eine laaaange Tour.


----------



## Daywalker74 (6. November 2006)

Ist ja wohl klar, von wo aus am Sonntag  gestartet wird. Jeder der TTler fährt von daheim los. Das Auto wird stehengelassen !

Brudaaaaa, am Sonntag wird es um 6:41Uhr hell, Sonnenuntergang ist um ca 17:32 Uhr. Da sind ne menge Punkte zu machen. Müssen die Ice-Männchen vom TTL überholen


----------



## p_pipowitsch (7. November 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn am Sonntag mit einer netten Tour im Ahrtal aus?
> Lenetrail fänd ich mal wieder ganz nett. Mit Start an der Tomburg gäb es auch satt Punkte



Du willst mich, denjenigen der jedes Jahr den letzten Platz in der Wertung bucht, doch wohl nicht mit irgendwelchen Punkten ködern! Mensch da sehe ich doch gerade, dass ich den ersten Termin für W-Punkte schon verpasst habe. Verdammt! Aber ne is kla, da sind schon einige mit über 20 Zählern.

Gruß
Antiwinterpokalowitsch


----------



## supasini (7. November 2006)

hi Leute, was ist mit einer trailigen Tour am Samstag? Guckt ihr hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3557
Alterfreigabe bzw. Einschränkung bitte beachten 

@ Thomas alias Daywalker: du bist in deinem jugendlichen Leichtsinn Winterpokal-unklug: ich bin gestern nur 5 km weiter gefahren, habe aber dafür 3 Punkte mehr bekommen!  Motto: "ruhig, Brauner, ruhig!" Aber wenn du mal in unser Alter kommst...


----------



## Giom (7. November 2006)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Müssen die Ice-Männchen vom TTL überholen



ob das klappt wenn wie derzeit angemeldet mehr "Ice-Männchen von TTL" als Tomburger an die Rund angemeldet sind?
@ Uwe: danke schon mal für die Punkte!


----------



## blitzfitz (7. November 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> ob das klappt wenn wie derzeit angemeldet mehr "Ice-Männchen von TTL" als Tomburger an die Rund angemeldet sind?
> @ Uwe: danke schon mal für die Punkte!



Ach, Giom. Du musst noch viel lernen. Wir Tomburger fahre doch meistens unangemeldet mit, um die jungen französischen Heisssporne möglichst lange zu verwirren.  

Ralf


----------



## Giom (7. November 2006)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> Ach, Giom. Du musst noch viel lernen. Wir Tomburger fahre doch meistens unangemeldet mit, um die jungen französischen Heisssporne möglichst lange zu verwirren.
> 
> Ralf



und ihr trägt die Punkte im winterpokal dementsprechend nicht? ja ja...


----------



## grüner Frosch (8. November 2006)

Kollegen vom TTL,

im Geiste bin ich bei Euch  Zeigt es den TT´lern


----------



## Giom (8. November 2006)

na hoffentlich zeigen wir aber nicht dabei, daß wir für die gleiche strecke doppelt so viel punkte machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (8. November 2006)

ich würde Sonntag u.U. gerne mitfahren (U: familiäre Abstimmung, Zeitbedarf, körperlicher Zustand nach zu erwartender Namenstagsfeier mit Döppekooche, Bier und Genever) - gibt's einen LMB-Termin oder macht ihr hier Treffpunkt/Zeit/Dauer öffentlich oder wird's eine Geheim-Aktion?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (8. November 2006)

supasini schrieb:


> ich würde Sonntag u.U. gerne mitfahren (U: familiäre Abstimmung, Zeitbedarf, körperlicher Zustand nach zu erwartender Namenstagsfeier mit Döppekooche, Bier und Genever) - gibt's einen LMB-Termin oder macht ihr hier Treffpunkt/Zeit/Dauer öffentlich oder wird's eine Geheim-Aktion?



Da ist so ein Geheimeintrag am 12.11. für Rheinbach Wormersdorf im LMB - scheint aber Top Secret zu sein   

Martin - Sonnenbrille  absetzen !!!


----------



## Krampe (8. November 2006)

supasini schrieb:


> ich würde Sonntag u.U. gerne mitfahren (U: familiäre Abstimmung, Zeitbedarf, körperlicher Zustand nach zu erwartender Namenstagsfeier mit Döppekooche, Bier und Genever) - gibt's einen LMB-Termin oder macht ihr hier Treffpunkt/Zeit/Dauer öffentlich oder wird's eine Geheim-Aktion?



Was, heimlich Trainieren?  Ich trage mich sofort mit ein..


----------



## grüner Frosch (8. November 2006)

Krampe schrieb:


> Was, heimlich Trainieren?  Ich trage mich sofort mit ein..



Brav, brav, so hatte ich mir das vorgestellt!  

Das mit dem gelben Sprudelwasser werde ich demnächst bei Dir mal einlösen bzw. vernichten


----------



## meg-71 (8. November 2006)

Heute morgen habe die Grünröcke ne Treibjagt um die Tomburg veranstaltet. Wolln wir mal hoffen das Sie bis So. weg sind sonst muß Uwe die Tour von Schwierigkeit: mittel in mittel Gefährlich umändern
G Michael


----------



## Giom (8. November 2006)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Heute morgen habe die Grünröcke ne Treibjagt um die Tomburg veranstaltet.





eine jagd um die Tomburg? die sind bestimmt auf der spur von dem, der im sommer die ganze ernte gestohlen hat...


----------



## Handlampe (9. November 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> na hoffentlich zeigen wir aber nicht dabei, daß wir für die gleiche strecke doppelt so viel punkte machen


----------



## Janne-man (9. November 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> eine jagd um die Tomburg? die sind bestimmt auf der spur von dem, der im sommer die ganze ernte gestohlen hat...



Jetzt weiß ich ja auch wer die ganzen Heuballen geklaut hat, die ich so mühsam zusammengerollt habe!


----------



## Enrgy (10. November 2006)

Sommer- und Kurze-Hose-Bildchen sind ab sofort verboten!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (10. November 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Sommer- und Kurze-Hose-Bildchen sind ab sofort verboten!!








Bekomme ich jetzt einen Verweis.


----------



## p_pipowitsch (10. November 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Bekomme ich jetzt einen Verweis.



ja klar, die hat doch noch ne kurze Hose an


----------



## monsterchen (10. November 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Bekomme ich jetzt einen Verweis.



Hey Herr Sonntag wusste garnicht , daß du so ne hübsche Enkeltochter hast. 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Enrgy (10. November 2006)

So ne Krankenschwester hat jeder in unserem Seniorenteam, nix Besonderes...


----------



## grüner Frosch (10. November 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> So ne Krankenschwester hat jeder in unserem Seniorenteam, nix Besonderes...



Können wir nächstes Jahr bei Euch mitmachen?


----------



## grüner Frosch (10. November 2006)

Uweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, was macht das Projekt, wo DU uns schon einmal die Entwürfe gezeigt hast????????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (10. November 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Uweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, was macht das Projekt, wo DU uns schon einmal die Entwürfe gezeigt hast????????????



wird zeigt das Boris wieder draußen biken darf, der hat schon langeweile


----------



## grüner Frosch (10. November 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> wird zeigt das Boris wieder draußen biken darf, der hat schon langeweile



genauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu, aber ich trinke jetzt BIER!!!!!!!!!!   :kotz:


----------



## Handlampe (10. November 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Uweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, was macht das Projekt, wo DU uns schon einmal die Entwürfe gezeigt hast????????????



Wenn es morgen regnen sollte, komm ich dich hinkendes Hüpftier mal besuchen, dann kannst du mir erklären, was für ein Projekt du meinst?


----------



## monsterchen (10. November 2006)

@grüner Frosch

Hey Boris ich bring dir nächste Woche mal Miss 1000Volt vorbei, wer so viel spamt hat auch Zeit zum Babysitten und ich kann Punkte Punkte Punkte sammeln.    

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## grüner Frosch (11. November 2006)

monsterchen schrieb:


> @grüner Frosch
> 
> Hey Boris ich bring dir nächste Woche mal Miss 1000Volt vorbei, wer so viel spamt hat auch Zeit zum Babysitten und ich kann Punkte Punkte Punkte sammeln.
> 
> ...



Ich hätte nieeeeeeeeeemals gedacht, daß Du so ein fieser Möp sein kannst  Ne, laß mal, das ist für so alte, kranke Menschen wie ich nicht mehr gesund, kriegste ja einen Herzinfarkt!! Die Tapferkeitsmedallie kannst Du Dir alleine verdienen


----------



## supasini (12. November 2006)

ich fahre nicht mit: hier hat's gerade noch mal so richtig geschüttet und mit der immer noch ein bisschen in den Knochen hängenden Erkältung fahre ich wenn lieber kurze Törns - euch viel Spaß! martin


----------



## Krampe (12. November 2006)

Hallo Uwe,
Das Wetter kann sich nicht entscheiden, ich schon... 
Mir ist es zu naß heute hab ich beschlossen und fahre nicht mit . Den MiristdasWetteregalfahren viel Spaß auf der Tour. 
Oder soll ich doch????   
NeinNeinNeinNeinNein......
Gruß Christof


----------



## Handlampe (12. November 2006)

supasini schrieb:


> ich fahre nicht mit: hier hat's gerade noch mal so richtig geschüttet und mit der immer noch ein bisschen in den Knochen hängenden Erkältung fahre ich wenn lieber kurze Törns - euch viel Spaß! martin



Weichei





Krampe schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,
> Das Wetter kann sich nicht entscheiden, ich schon...
> Mir ist es zu naß heute hab ich beschlossen und fahre nicht mit . Den MiristdasWetteregalfahren viel Spaß auf der Tour.



......siehe Oben


----------



## Lüni (12. November 2006)

Hi Uwe,

heißt das die Tour wird von Dir nicht abgesagt?

Ich wäre dabei!

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Scottti (12. November 2006)

*Wertter in Meckenheim (am Fuße der Tomburg):*

20°, Sonnenschein, windstill, trockene Bodenverhältnisse.

Also, beste Bedingungen!  

mfg
ein Einheimischer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (12. November 2006)

Scottti schrieb:


> *Wertter in Meckenheim (am Fuße der Tomburg):*
> 
> 20°, Sonnenschein, windstill, trockene Bodenverhältnisse.
> 
> ...


 
genial, bin gleich da! brauch nur noch zeit mich mit sonnenmilch einzucremen, dann kann`s losgehn


----------



## Giom (12. November 2006)

Na, dann hat's doch prima geklappt mit dem Wetter


----------



## Krampe (12. November 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> Na, dann hat's doch prima geklappt mit dem Wetter



Hi Guillaume,
Ich hoffe Du hast nicht zu viel Sonnenbrand abbekommen   
Ich hab mich dann doch noch bewegt.. Aber nicht mit dem Rad weil es mir einfach zu heiß heute war .
Grüsse Christof


----------



## meg-71 (12. November 2006)

Das war mal wieder eine Klassiche Team Tomburg- Tour mit nur einem Tiefdurckgebiet am Calvarienberg als Tiefpunk.



Da schien noch die Sonne
Ein freidfertiger Mensch 



es darf nur Keiner A....loch zu Ihm sagen 
Gruß Michael


----------



## blitzfitz (12. November 2006)

Klasse TT Tour. Wie immer.


----------



## Scottti (12. November 2006)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> Klasse TT Tour. Wie immer.



Und klasse Punkteleistung Ralf!  

An solchen Regentagen hat man immer die besten Chancen im Ranking nach oben zu gelangen. Wenn jetzt noch Pipo seine Punkte einträgt siehts richtig gut aus.

Also bis Donnerstag Männer.
Anreise zum Bahnhöfchen nur mit Rad gestattet. Es sollen 17°C werden.


----------



## p_pipowitsch (13. November 2006)

Scottti schrieb:


> Und klasse Punkteleistung Ralf!
> 
> An solchen Regentagen hat man immer die besten Chancen im Ranking nach oben zu gelangen. Wenn jetzt noch Pipo seine Punkte einträgt siehts richtig gut aus.
> 
> ...



Ihr wolltet es ja nicht anders, jetzt muss der Kuchen halt durch 5 geteilt werden. Aber was sein muss, muss sein. Einmal in der Statistik auf Platz 16 vorgezogen und den anderen Jungs von der Tomburg kurz die Ränge gezeigt.

Gruß
Datziehichgeradowitsch


----------



## Handlampe (13. November 2006)

*Herbstfahrt an die Ahr*

oder: 

Das große Familientreffen.

Schau mal einer an. Da muß das Wetter erstmal schlechter werden, schon kommen sie plötzlich Alle wieder aus den Löchern.
Und wenn ich schreibe Alle, dann mein ich auch Alle:
Das gesamte Kernteam Tomburg versammelte sich am Parkplatz unterhalb "ihrer" Ruine.

Miguel  @Entertainer
Olli  @Scottti
Markus @p.pipowitsch
Thomas @daywalker74
Ralf @blitzfitz
Helmut
Uwe @Handlampe

Dazu unser leider stark dezimiertes Schwesterteam TTL
mit

Guillaume @giom
Michael @meg-71

Komplettiert wurde die Runde durch einen 7 Gebirgssympatisanten und Alpenbezwinger

Jörg @Lüni


Start wie gewohnt an der Tomburg.....doch was war das.











Nein, nicht die hässlichen Gestalten da auf den Bildern....


...Trockenes Geläuf..... 

Wozu hatte ich denn jetzt wieder meine alte bockharte Schlammschlampe aus dem Schuppen gezerrt??
Naja, schlamm drüber, es musste dann auch so gehen.
Allgemeines gequatsche und gequasel war allgegenwärtig: Wie es halt bei einem Familientreffen so ist.
Die Strecke führte uns an Hilberath vorbei nach Kalenborn, wo auch unsere TTL'er ihren Spass hatten:







Hier übernahm ein einheimischer Scottti  die Führung der Truppe. 
Oberhalb der Weinberge verlief nun die Strecke hinüber zur "Bunten Kuh", die zu dieser Jahreszeit irgendwie garnichtmehr herrausstechen wollte, zwischen all den farbenprächtigen Weinreben und bunten Wäldern.

Es folgte der obligatorische "Bustrail" ......ich taufe ihn jetzt einfach mal so, weil oben am Einstieg, soweit ich mich errinnern kann ein verwittertes Schild mit der Aufschrift "Fußweg zur Bushaltestelle" steht.
Die Ahr wude überquert und der äusserst schmalen Pfad direkt an dieser Richtung Ahrweiler eingeschlagen.
So langsam konnte ich dann auch wieder aufatmen: Ich hatte mein Rad nicht umsonst mitgenommen: Es began zu regnen.
Den Brückentrail am Kloster Calvarienberg, den wir diesmal von oben nach unten befuhren schafften wir noch einigermaßen trocken.
Aber am Kloster selber öffnete der Himmel dann die Schleusen.

Und da wir Alle teilweise, gerade wenn wir mit dem Rad unterwegs sind, doch noch da hin gehören, fanden wir den absolut passenden Unterstand:







Nachdem es dann aber wieder aufgehört und wir zwei verlorene Söhne (Ralf und Thomas) wieder aufgesammelt hatten konnte es weiter gehen. 
Durch das Bachemer Tal folgte nun der lange Aufstieg Richtung Ramersbach. Allerdings sollten wir schon vorher zum Steckenberg in den Neuenahrer Wald abbiegen. 
Oben angekommen gab es ein Highlight der Tour: Den Leneweg mit zentimeterhohem Laub wieder hinunter: Ein Riesenspass, oder zu Neudeutsch: Absolut flowig
Für Markus bzw. seine Federgabel wohl zu flowig. Nach diversen Einstellarbeiten und Aufholmanövern machte er den Abflugowitsch, allerding glücklicherweise ohne nennenswerte Schäden für Mensch und Maschine. 
Nagut, die Gabel hat auch vorher schon nicht funktioniert, aber zeig mir mal  ne Manitou, die funtioniert.
Fast in Neuenahr verabschiedeten sich dann Helmut und Miguel von der Truppe wegen dringender Terminarbeiten.

Der Rest stiefelte nocheinmal hoch um die Winkelgasse als finale Abfahrt unter die Räder zu nehmen.

Wieder an der Ahr veraschiedete sich nun Ralf, der ja mit dem Rad von Linz angereist war  um wieder Heimwärts zu rollen.

Wir fuhren nun  Ahraufwärts  teilweise über den Radweg, teilweise über Trails zurück nach Resch um dann durch die Weinberge inc. kleiner Tragepassage wieder hinauf zur Kalenborner Höhe zu kommen.







Das Wetter hatte sich ein wenig gewandelt.
Es herrschte nun ein leichter Nieselregen mit böhigem Wind mit Schmuddelgarantie vor.
Es war 16 Uhr....eigentlich hätten wir aber schon die (nichtvorhandenen) Lampen einschalten können.

So ging es auf schnellstem Wege über Hilberath zurück zur Tomburg.


----------



## M.Panzer (13. November 2006)

Hallo Uwe super Bericht schade das ich nichrt dabei war beim Familientreffen( hoffe doch das ich mich noch dazu zählen darf). Habe mich für Mittwoch auch bei Pepin eingetragen. Fährst du von der Arbeit dort hin dann könntest du mir den Weg weisen, Gruß Stunt-Beck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (13. November 2006)

M.Panzer schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe super Bericht schade das ich nichrt dabei war beim Familientreffen( hoffe doch das ich mich noch dazu zählen darf). Habe mich für Mittwoch auch bei Pepin eingetragen. Fährst du von der Arbeit dort hin dann könntest du mir den Weg weisen, Gruß Stunt-Beck.



Hi Micha.

Ich habe am Mittwoch frei und fahre, wenn, von Alfter.
Bin mir aber noch nicht ganz sicher ob ich Absage, da ich vielleicht mit meinem Bruder doch was größeres unternehmen werde....wenn das Wetter besser wird.


----------



## M.Panzer (13. November 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hi Micha.
> 
> Ich habe am Mittwoch frei und fahre, wenn, von Alfter.
> Bin mir aber noch nicht ganz sicher ob ich Absage, da ich vielleicht mit meinem Bruder doch was größeres unternehmen werde....wenn das Wetter besser wird.



Na dann werde ich wohl mit michael alleine fahren müssen, denn laut Wetterbericht soll es ja ab Mittwoch besser und wärmer werden. Werde gleich noch fahren bis dann Gruß Micha.


----------



## Handlampe (14. November 2006)

@blitzfitz

Hey Ralf, hab mir gerade dein Alpencrossvideo zusammen mit meinem Bruder angeschaut.

   * SUPER*


Man, da bekomm ich ja direkt wieder Fernweh


----------



## blitzfitz (14. November 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:


> @blitzfitz
> 
> Hey Ralf, hab mir gerade dein Alpencrossvideo zusammen mit meinem Bruder angeschaut.
> 
> ...



Fernweh ist bei mir schon fast Dauerzustand. War ganz schön schwierig, die Bilder und Videos zusammenzustellen, ohne mit den Füßen zu scharren.


----------



## Handlampe (15. November 2006)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> War ganz schön schwierig, die Bilder und Videos zusammenzustellen, ohne mit den Füßen zu scharren.




.....kenn ich


----------



## blitzfitz (15. November 2006)

Mann, so gut waren wir noch nie ..................




Das kann nicht von langer Dauer sein.  

@Fam. Wisskirchen: Tja, da habt ihr euch heute 137km abgestrampelt und  es hat trotzdem nicht gereicht. Ihr habt mich noch nicht!!  

Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (15. November 2006)

Mist.
Bis jetzt war ich ja (klammheimlich) ganz stolz, dass ich mal irgendwo vor den Wisskirchens lag... aber jetzt habt ihr mich überholt!
Aber super, wie hoch euer Team steht : wenn auch die Dirter und Streeter dieses Jahr mit saaagenhaften Trainingsumfängen mal so richtig zeigen, wo der Hammer hängt! 9 Stunden/Tag sind regelmäßig drin


----------



## Daywalker74 (15. November 2006)

@Ralf

Morgen ist auch noch ein Tag. Sage nur: genieße Deine Platz an der Sonne. Es werden die letzten Stunden da oben sein


----------



## grüner Frosch (16. November 2006)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> @Ralf
> 
> Morgen ist auch noch ein Tag. Sage nur: genieße Deine Platz an der Sonne. Es werden die letzten Stunden da oben sein



Hi Thomas, was macht der Dachausbau?!?


----------



## Daywalker74 (20. November 2006)

Was soll man davon noch halten Ralf??

Bei dem Wetter. RESPEKT


----------



## Giom (20. November 2006)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter. RESPEKT



Bei dem Wetter oder nicht... einfach RESPEKT

Arbeitest Du gerade an der Planung einer neuen Tour?
(121km mit dem MTB im Dauerregen: Linz - Westerwald - Eitorf - Siegtal - Hennef - Siegburg und zurück)


----------



## M.Panzer (25. November 2006)

Hallo Uwe schade das wir heute und morgen Weihnachtsmarkt haben sonst wäre ich mit dabei in den 7 Bergen. hoffe du wirst bald wieder so ne Tour reinsetzen. Was ist denn mit eurem Team los, ist das jetzt ne Zweiklassengesellschaft? Viel Spass heute Gruß Micha.


----------



## Scottti (27. November 2006)

M.Panzer schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit eurem Team los, ist das jetzt ne Zweiklassengesellschaft?



Die Klassifizierung findet im Wald statt, nicht auf der Punktetafel!!
Daher auch das Teammotto "Abgerechent wird im Sommer".


----------



## M.Panzer (29. November 2006)

Scottti schrieb:


> Die Klassifizierung findet im Wald statt, nicht auf der Punktetafel!!
> Daher auch das Teammotto "Abgerechent wird im Sommer".



Jawolllllll Olli, du kannst ja am Sonntag bei uns mitfahren das gibt reichlich Punkte  Gruß Micha.


----------



## Handlampe (29. November 2006)

Wie sieht es denn mit den diversen WM-GWG - Touren dieses Jahr aus.

Soll heißen: Weihnachtsmarkt-Glühweinglühtouren.

Ich werde mal für den 16.12. meine Tour in Ahrweiler wieder reinsetzen- hoffentlich dieses Jahr ohne Regen.
Die Tour kann ich auch allen Einsteigern, fortgeschrittenen Einsteigern, eingestiegenen Fortschreitern usw. empfehlen: Die Trails im Ahrweiler Stadtwald sind nicht zu schwer und herrlich flowig


Wie sieht es mit Kollege blitzfitz als Guide für eine Linzer-Weihnachtsmarkttour aus?


----------



## grüner Frosch (29. November 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit den diversen WM-GWG - Touren dieses Jahr aus.
> 
> Soll heißen: Weihnachtsmarkt-Glühweinglühtouren.
> 
> ...



Gib mir mal ungefähr eine Zeit, wann Ihr da seid, zum Glühweintrinken erscheine ich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (29. November 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Gib mir mal ungefähr eine Zeit, wann Ihr da seid, zum Glühweintrinken erscheine ich auch.



Habe nichts Anderes erwartet  

Tja, Zeit ist schwierig....du weist ja, die Trails sind so traumhaft, dass man überhaupt nicht mehr aufhören möchte zu fahren  

Ich denke so zwischen 19 und 20 Uhr


----------



## blitzfitz (29. November 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit Kollege blitzfitz als Guide für eine Linzer-Weihnachtsmarkttour aus?



Gute Idee. Ich schau mal, wann ich es hinbekomme.


----------



## Giom (29. November 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Gib mir mal ungefähr eine Zeit, wann Ihr da seid, zum Glühweintrinken erscheine ich auch.



Na trag dich im LMB ein, damit du nicht vergißt, wie das funktionniert


----------



## mikkael (30. November 2006)

Off-Topic-Erinnerung* 

Ihr seid herzlich eingeladen:

- - - - - - - - - - 

* Weihnachtsfeier der Feierabendbiker  *

Unsere Weihnachtsfeier findet am *07.12.2006, Donnerstag um 19.00 Uhr im Restaurant Rausmühle in Wermelskirchen* statt. 

Die Tische sind reserviert, z.Z. für bis zu 25 Biker. Es werden hier definitiv keine WP-Punkte gesammelt!

Hier kann man sich eintragen: *Weihnachtsfeier der Feierabendbiker*

- - - - - - - - - - - 

Viele Grüsse! 

Mikkael


* Sorry für die Störung!


----------



## Kalinka (30. November 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit den diversen WM-GWG - Touren dieses Jahr aus.
> Soll heißen: Weihnachtsmarkt-Glühweinglühtouren.
> Ich werde mal für den 16.12. meine Tour in Ahrweiler wieder reinsetzen- hoffentlich dieses Jahr ohne Regen.
> Die Tour kann ich auch allen Einsteigern, fortgeschrittenen Einsteigern, eingestiegenen Fortschreitern usw. empfehlen: Die Trails im Ahrweiler Stadtwald sind nicht zu schwer und herrlich flowig
> Wie sieht es mit Kollege blitzfitz als Guide für eine Linzer-Weihnachtsmarkttour aus?


Das wirst Du nicht! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Am 16.12.2006 bist Du mit mir und Deinem Bruda im ICE auf dem Weg nach Berlin! DU TROLLO!


----------



## on any sunday (30. November 2006)




----------



## Enrgy (30. November 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:


> ... im ICE auf dem Weg nach Berlin...


...dann wird er Glühwein eben dort vernichtet...


----------



## M.Panzer (30. November 2006)

Am 03.12. findet auch schon eine WM-Tour statt. Aber für die restlichen Tomburger zu früh.


----------



## Handlampe (30. November 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Das wirst Du nicht!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ups

Also findet die WM Tour eine Woche früher am 9.12.  statt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (30. November 2006)

mikkael schrieb:


> Unsere Weihnachtsfeier findet am *07.12.2006, Donnerstag um 19.00 Uhr im Restaurant Rausmühle in Wermelskirchen* statt.




Bin ich Skifahren




M.Panzer schrieb:


> Am 03.12. findet auch schon eine WM-Tour statt. Aber für die restlichen Tomburger zu früh.




....siehe oben


----------



## Deleted 18539 (30. November 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Also findet die WM Tour eine Woche früher am 9.12.  statt.



Geiiil, da kann ich auch  
Würde mal sagen Lampen nicht vergessen oder ?  Es sei denn es gibt den Glühwein vor oder während der Tour  

VG


----------



## Handlampe (30. November 2006)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Geiiil, da kann ich auch
> Würde mal sagen Lampen nicht vergessen oder ?  Es sei denn es gibt den Glühwein vor oder während der Tour
> 
> VG



Hey, freut mich, das du mal wieder dabei bist, Jörg


----------



## supasini (5. Dezember 2006)

dafür bin ich nicht dabei  - wir singen dummerweise am 9. in der Abendmesse und wie ich meinen Chorleiter kenne fände der das weniger amüsant, wenn ich nicht zum Einsingen da bin und in der Messe dann schlammbespritzt versuche, zur Kommunion von der Empore zu droppen


----------



## grüner Frosch (5. Dezember 2006)

supasini schrieb:


> dafür bin ich nicht dabei  - wir singen dummerweise am 9. in der Abendmesse und wie ich meinen Chorleiter kenne fände der das weniger amüsant, wenn ich nicht zum Einsingen da bin und in der Messe dann schlammbespritzt versuche, zur Kommunion von der Empore zu droppen



Klemme doch die Noten an den Lenker und zwitschere unterwegs den Kollegen etwas vor.    Da hast Du wenigstens das Einsingen gespart!!!


----------



## Enrgy (9. Dezember 2006)

Zitat: 
"Der vielleicht schönste und stimmungsvollste Weihnachtsmarkt der Region erfreut an den Adventswochenenden wieder die Gäste und Kunden Ahrweilers... 
Dieser Weihnachtsmarkt übt auf seine Gäste, die schnell zu Freunden Ahrweilers werden 
eine fast magische Anziehungskraft aus.
Nicht nur wegen seiner fast schon sprichwörtlichen Gemütlichkeit, wenn offene Feuer in den Eisenkörben  
das Markttreiben erhellen und bei klirrender Kälte  
zusätzlich zum Glühwein wärmen.  
 Der Ahrweiler Weihnachtsmarkt ist der beste Ort, um sich auf das besinnlichste Fest im Jahr einzustimmen "

Gut, daß wir den Glühwein erst nach der Winkelgasse zu uns genommen haben, das wäre ein "Spaß" geworden...:kotz: 
Ich glaub, ich bin in menem Leben noch nie soviele Serpentinen gefahren wie heute... 
und im Dunkeln mit Laub im Wald, der keinen Trail mehr erahnen läßt, ist das noch viel spaßiger! Naja, frei nach dem Filmtitel "Enrgys Gespür für Trails"... 
War wirklich ein lecker Ründchen mit ner prima Truppe, was wir da heut gedreht haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (9. Dezember 2006)

Für mich war es auch wieder ein Fest mit der kleinen aber erlesenen Truppe auf Trailsuche zu gehen- mit der Erkenntniss, das sowohl meine Beleuchtung als auch meine Augen nicht Nachtwinkelgassentauglich sind.

Vielen Dank auch nochmal an Gerd für's nach Hause bringen.
Und schöne Grüsse an Jörg, der hoffentlich nicht so :kotz: Heim fahren musste.

Kleiner Bericht folgt dann warscheinlich erst am Montag.


----------



## mikkael (10. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Uwe,
sorry, dass ich nicht rechtzeitig geschafft habe, mich auszutragen; musste wieder dienstlich weg. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Uplooser (10. Dezember 2006)

WM-Tour Ahrweiler

Schön! Schön! Schön!
Dank an AnySunday fürs mehrfache Warten.


----------



## Manni (10. Dezember 2006)

Uplooser schrieb:


> WM-Tour Ahrweiler
> 
> Schön! Schön! Schön!
> Dank an AnySunday fürs mehrfache Warten.



Ausscheidungsfahren oder wie


----------



## Enrgy (10. Dezember 2006)

Manni schrieb:


> Ausscheidungsfahren oder wie


...nur bergab...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. Dezember 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Und schöne Grüsse an Jörg, der hoffentlich nicht so :kotz: Heim fahren musste.


Danke Uwe, es ging so.
Ich habe die Beschreibung Ahrtalglühen im LMB-Termin wohl zu wörtlich genommen   Das erste mal glühte der A.... im Schlemmer-Eck am Bahnhof, dann am Rasthof Peppenhoven und vor Bergheim nochmal über der Leitplanke  Mist, wäre so gerne mit über den doch "schwach" besuchten Weihnachtsmarkt gegangen  Meine Bilder gibt es morgen.

Danke für die super Tour. Wo Du überall die Trails hervorzauberst ist wirklich unglaublich  

VG


----------



## Deleted 18539 (11. Dezember 2006)

OAS hatte wohl mit einer harten Tour gerechnet und sich sicherheitshalber vor dem Start mit speziell auf den harten MTB-Sport abgestimmten Nahrungsmitteln versorgt.






Nachdem auch endlich der Guide eingetroffen war ging es endlich los. Durch Ahrweiler ging es dann in den Wald den elend langen Anstieg hoch, immer wieder durch Uwe mit versteckten und Wegen durch unwegsames Gelände, bis zum Steckenberg-Turm. Dort genossen wir die Aussicht auf Bad-Neuenahr und Umgebung






Von dort ging es dann bei einsetzender Dämmerung weiter durch die Wälder und Trails Ahrweilers bis zum Bad Neuenahrer Berg. Der wohl häßlichste Aussichturm Deutschlands wurde rot und gelb angestrahlt, was vom Tal wie eine riesige Kerze  aussehen sollte. Und ich dachte schon die machen das nur für uns  






Und dann zündete Uwe ein Feuerwerk der Trails. Einfach klasse. Enrgy stürzte sich meist mutig als erster in die Laubbahn. Die anderen folgten seinen gezogenen Spuren. Aufgrund meiner doch sehr hellen Lampe konnte ich trotz Hardtail einigermaßen gut mithalten und habe Uwe sogar in einer Spitzkehre fast ausgebremst  Uwe mutierte immer mehr zur Standlampe. Den Winkelgassentrail runter kam er 5 Min. später an als wir  
Leider ereilte mich gegen Ende der Tour das A....glühen. So konnte ich leider nicht mit zum Weihnachtsmarkt  
Danke Uwe für die tolle Tour und die netetn Mitfahrer.  Es macht einfach riesig Spaß im dunkeln über die Trails zu surfen. 

Ach so. Den Parkplatz hat OAS natürlich so nicht hinterlassen. Der sah schon vorher so aus.  

Wenige Handyfotos gibt es noch hier


----------



## on any sunday (11. Dezember 2006)

Das Glühen über abendliche Ahrwelten war sehr fein und die zahlreich erschienen Senioren waren für das Betreute Fahren sehr empfänglich.

Dank umfangreicher Laubsägearbeiten waren die Trails in der Dunkelheit trotz ausreichender Beleuchtungsmittel nicht immer sichtbar und anscheinend nur mit eingebauten Laubradar zügig zu befahren.

Es wurden typische, prägnante Männergespräche geführt: Was ist los  ..............Kurbel  

Es war mir ein Fescht und viel Spaß in Bärlin.

Grüsse

Mikele


----------



## Handlampe (12. Dezember 2006)

Ja prima.

Danke an meine Vorschreiber.

Da hab ich mir doch die Berichteschreiberei gespart- hatte eh keine große Lust dazu.
Bleibt mir nur noch 2 Photos hinzuzufügen:

Pah: Wer fährt schon im Siebengebirge, wenn man viel schönere Aussichten auf das Selbige haben kann:








Und hier nochmal der komplette Haufen in der "Kerze"






Ansonsten gibt es von mir erstmal keine Nightrides mehr als Guide- muß mir zuerst mal ein paar neue Augen zulegen.


----------



## Daywalker74 (14. Dezember 2006)

Für mich fällt das Radeln zunächst erstmal flach. Die Grippe hat mich voll im griff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (14. Dezember 2006)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Für mich fällt das Radeln zunächst erstmal flach. Die Grippe hat mich voll im griff



Quatsch nicht, sondern gib's ihr!


----------



## meg-71 (24. Dezember 2006)

Auch den TTlern frohe Weihnachten. 
Ich habe mich für die Tour morgen angemeldet, möchte aber erst ab höhe Meckenheim mitfahren da ich nach Krankheit noch nicht so ganz fitt bin, wie können wir uns da verständigen?


----------



## Handlampe (24. Dezember 2006)

Hi Micha

Die Runde sieht etwa so aus:






Kannst dir jetzt überlegen, wo du mit einsteigst.
Vielleicht an der Tomburg?

Da dürften wir so etwa um halb 2 sein.
Ansonsten können wir ja telefonieren.


----------



## Handlampe (5. Januar 2007)

Da hab ich doch die nächste feine Streckentour in Planung:

Die Kanal-voll-Tour-2007

Start in Nettersheim und dann auf bzw. neben dem Römerkanalwanderweg über Kall und Mechernich nach Rheinbach- kurzer Abstecher zu einer weltberühmten Ruine oberhalb von Rheinbach-Wormersdorf, weiter ab Buschhoven durch den Kottenforst, hinüber zur Villenseenplatte bis zum Bahnhof in Brühl-Kierberg.
Dann im feinen Kaiserbahnhof (toller Biergarten) die Strecke ausklingen lassen.

Eigentlich geht der Römerkanalwanderweg bis Köln HBF....hab aber keine Lust, die letzten 10 km durch das Stadtgebiet zu gondeln.

Ausserdem beträgt die reguläre Streckenlänge 110 km, aber mit den diversen Trailschlenkern, die ich gerne noch einbauen würde, wirds bestimmt ein wenig mehr.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (5. Januar 2007)

wann?????


----------



## supasini (6. Januar 2007)

hi uwe,
du bist mir (mal wieder) eine nasenlänge voraus... ich habe im dezember angefangen, mit meiner frau zusammen den römerkanalwanderweg abzufahren mit der planung, da nächstes jahr (also dieses - 2007) mal eine schicke tour anzubieten. für das stück von mechernich bis hardtwald (einschließlich) könnte ich mich als trail-co-guide anbieten, das habe ich fertig. ich lass mich aber auch gerne von deinen trails überraschen...
lg, martin


----------



## Giom (6. Januar 2007)

das hört sich schon gut an... ich freue mich schon auf die Tour!
Gruss
Guillaume


----------



## Derk (6. Januar 2007)

Hallo Uwe,

ich empfehle, die Tour am Bahnhof Blankenheim-Wald beginnen zu lassen. Dann hätte man noch eine landschaftlich sehr schöne Strecke durch das Urft-Tal bis Nettersheim zu bewältigen und käme auch an interessanten /besichtigungswerten römischen Bauten vorbei.

Ich hatte diese Tour übrigens auch in der Planung und einen GPS-Track des Römerkanal-Wanderweges gefertigt. Wenn Du die zugehörige Datei haben willst, melde Dich.

Gruß
Derk

P.S.:  Ich habe gerade Dir die Dateien per e-mail zugesandt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Januar 2007)

Moin Moin ! 
hab den Römerkanl auch schon von Nettersheim bis ungefähr Rheinbach bezwungen. Kann ich euch empfehlen  
Bereits dir ersten Meter ab Nettersheim sind landschaftlich sehr schön. Passt bei Urft nur genau auf das ihr euch auf dem Weg hinauf zur "Stolzenburg" nicht verfahrt, die Markierung ist hier eher dürftig und mit GPS wars au net viel besser.
Da Stück von Eiservey und Haus Hombusch im Mechernicher Wald ist auch ganz nett. Nur so als Tips !   Dann mal viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (7. Januar 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> wann?????



....ich denke mal, das es wohl April oder Mai werden wird.



supasini schrieb:


> Für das stück von mechernich bis hardtwald (einschließlich) könnte ich mich als trail-co-guide anbieten, das habe ich fertig.



Jau, können wir ja bei Gelegenheit mal zusammen abfahren.
Ich denke, du willst bestimmt auch den netten Grabentrail im Hardtwald mitnehmen.


----------



## Handlampe (7. Januar 2007)

Danke schonmal an Alle für die diversen Tipps


----------



## Handlampe (7. Januar 2007)

Wir waren heute übrigens mit dem Kernteam auf dem Steinerberg und sind dann weiter zu dem Windbruch, den die Windhose im letzten Jahr auf dem Grad zwischen Steiner- und Krausberg verursacht hat. Ihr wisst schon die, die damals auch den Korbflechter in Remagen inc. Wohnwagen in den Rhein geweht hat.

Waow.....ganz schön wenig Wald hats jetzt da oben noch. Gibt ganz neue Aussichten.
Wie schaut es aus: Wer beteiligt sich an den Kosten einer kleinen Seilbahn?

In die Schneise könnte man einen herrlichen Bikepark bis hinunter nach Dernau zimmern.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (7. Januar 2007)

Das Kernteam der autonomen Villebiker ist heute von Erftstadt aus u.a. an der SBTS vorbeigefahren. Irgend jemand 'ne Ahnung, was es da heute umsonst gab??? Auto- und Spaziergängermassen zum Abwinken...


----------



## Manni (7. Januar 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Das Kernteam der autonomen Villebiker ist heute von Erftstadt aus u.a. an der SBTS vorbeigefahren. Irgend jemand 'ne Ahnung, was es da heute umsonst gab??? Auto- und Spaziergängermassen zum Abwinken...



Sonne?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (7. Januar 2007)

Scheint in der Tat ein begehrter Artikel zu sein  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (7. Januar 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> .
> Ich denke, du willst bestimmt auch den netten Grabentrail im Hardtwald mitnehmen.



ich hab da noch einige andere nette abschnitte auf der pfanne, die teils schön flowig zu fahren sind und auch für dschipiess-nachfahrer kaum zu finden sein dürften... einen traileinstieg suche ich selber fast jedes mal 
ist halt hausrevier


----------



## Handlampe (8. Januar 2007)

Ich denke, aus der Kanal-voll-Tour 2007 kann man einen schönen Event basteln:

So können sich die Teilnehmer z.B. überlegen die komplette Tour zu fahren: ca. 110km.

.....Biker, die sich nicht ganz so viel zutrauen könnten dann von Rheinbach z.B. miteinsteigen- ein paar schöne Trails um die Tomburg mitnehmen und dann die gleiche Strecke fahren wie die Großen- sprich Kottenforst- Mertener Heide- Ville, also eher flaches Terain. Und am Ende treffen sich Alle zusammen zum feinen Abschluss im Kaiserbahnhof.

Ich hoffe da ein wenig auf die Guides unseres TTL Schwesterteams, welche vielleicht den Part für die Krabbelgruppe übernehmen könnten.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Januar 2007)

für wann ist den die kanale-grande tour geplant ? vielleicht hab ich ja frei und schliesse mich mal an.


----------



## black (8. Januar 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Da hab ich doch die nächste feine Streckentour in Planung:
> 
> Die Kanal-voll-Tour-2007
> 
> ...



Ja das gibts ja net...
ich begrüße euch.. !!
Da ich selber aus Nettersheim komme und natürlich den Kanalweg im gesammten Urfttal kenne werde ich mich gerne als Guide anbieten bzw. mich der Guppe anschließen..!

Haltet mich auf dem Laufenden bezüglich Datum der Tour ect... 
Baue dann im Urfttal die "Leckerbissen" mit ein....

für weitere Fragen einfach PM.....

mfg
black


----------



## Enrgy (8. Januar 2007)

So zahlreich wie sich hier potentielle Co-Guides um Mithilfe reißen, wird das hinterher auf 150km rauslaufen. Dann doch eher ne 2 Tagestour draus machen?!


----------



## M.Panzer (19. Januar 2007)

Hallo Uwe gibt es dieses Jahr denn keine Jubeltour oder habe ich die gar schon verpasst? Gruß Micha.


----------



## Handlampe (20. Januar 2007)

M.Panzer schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe gibt es dieses Jahr denn keine Jubeltour oder habe ich die gar schon verpasst? Gruß Micha.



Hi Micha.

Stimmt. Ist ja eigentlich wieder Jubiläumstourzeit.
Dieses Jahr findet sie sogar pünktlich am 30.01. statt. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob ich sie ins LMB stellen soll, die Anfahrt bzw. der Anflug nach La Palma ist doch für eine Tour für die Meisten  zu weit


----------



## Handlampe (20. Januar 2007)

Ach übrigens......gibt es wieder eine neuen Bereich in unserer Region zu erkunden:
*
Den Kotten*

Nachdem es den Forst wohl nicht mehr gibt  

War selber zwar noch nicht nachschauen, aber ein Arbeitskollege von mir ist am morgen danach durchgefahren bzw. durchgetragen. Liegt wohl sehr viel flach dort.


----------



## Schnegge (20. Januar 2007)

jaja

hab gerad' gelesen, dass östlich von Köln auch noch

*Der Köngigs*

zu erkunden ist


----------



## Race4Hills (1. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

KANALVOLL TOUR 2007

@ Handlampe für wann ist denn die geplant, hab mal wieder kein PLAN, würde gerne mit dabei sein.


Gruss Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (1. Februar 2007)

Wir sind wieder zurück.




Und hier ein erster Eindruck von einem atemberaubenden Biketripp:








Das sind die Vulkane an der Südspitze von La Palma. Der hübsche blaue Hintergrund ist der Atlantik.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (1. Februar 2007)

*Pah!!!!!**   *


----------



## monsterchen (2. Februar 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wir sind wieder zurück.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   Ich will auch dahin


----------



## MasifCentralier (2. Februar 2007)

Kleine Frage   Wird hier Morgen irgendwo im Gebiet der Tomburg ne Tour gefahren? Ich weiß die Bedingungen sind besch... aber was solls


----------



## Derk (2. Februar 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Kleine Frage Wird hier Morgen irgendwo im Gebiet der Tomburg ne Tour gefahren? Ich weiß die Bedingungen sind besch... aber was solls


 

Schau doch mal:


http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4011


----------



## MasifCentralier (2. Februar 2007)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis, war wohl zu blind Nur doof, dass Morgen nichts ist.


----------



## Krampe (3. Februar 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Hinweis, war wohl zu blind Nur doof, dass Morgen nichts ist.



Eingetragen von Pepin 
Ort 53842 Troisdorf/Spich 
Land Nordrhein-Westfalen 
Treffpunkt Grünerweg 18 bei Pepin 
Beschreibung Heute fahren wir in angepasstem Tempo durch die Wahnerheide. Mal schauen wo es uns hinführt. Die Strecke richtet sich nach den Mitradlern. 
Dauer ca.3h 
Kontakt [email protected] 
Start 03.02.2007 11:00 
Tempo langsam 
Schwierigkeit leicht 
Mitfahrer CaptainFuture79 
bikekiller 
bernhardwalter 
Udo1 
Krampe 
grüner Frosch 
Merlin 
stadtloewe 

Alles Einzugsbereich der Tomburger (wir reisen fast immer nit dem Rad an...)


----------



## MasifCentralier (3. Februar 2007)

Da seit ihr aber schon en nettes Stück unterwegs, oder?


----------



## Enrgy (3. Februar 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Da seit ihr aber schon en nettes Stück unterwegs, oder?



Ein Kernleitspruch des TT lautet schließlich "Wir sind ja nicht zum Spaß hier!"....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (3. Februar 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wir sind wieder zurück.


ja, *wir*! 

Hallo Team!


----------



## Handlampe (3. Februar 2007)

mikkael schrieb:


> ja, *wir*!
> 
> Hallo Team!



Hallo TTE


----------



## Krampe (4. Februar 2007)

War ne schöne Frühjahrs TT - Tour heute mit gefühlten ca. 2000 Hm   
@ Uwe, 
diesmal hast Du nicht Deinen Rucksack bei mir im Bus vergessen sondern Deine Mütze... 
Gruß Christof


----------



## Giom (4. Februar 2007)

wenn er das nächste mal den kopf vergißt kannst du die mkütze drauf tun


----------



## Handlampe (10. Februar 2007)

Um die tristen Wintertage ein wenig zu versüssen gibt es hier mal in loser Reihenfolge ein paar Bilder von unserem Tripp auf die Kanaren.

Im Bild zu sehen ist ein Kern TT'ler kurz vor dem südlichsten Zipfel von La Palma


----------



## Enrgy (10. Februar 2007)

Schön schön - aber habt ihr euch auch mal drauf geeinigt, wer einen Bericht schreibt? Zumindest ein paar Anekdoten wären schon angebracht. TT ohne was zu lachen - das geht ja mal gaaarnicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (10. Februar 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Schön schön - aber habt ihr euch auch mal drauf geeinigt, wer einen Bericht schreibt? Zumindest ein paar Anekdoten wären schon angebracht. TT ohne was zu lachen - das geht ja mal gaaarnicht!



Also, Bericht werde ich warscheinlich nicht schreiben, weil ich wohl einen Film mit den schönsten Bildern und kleinen Videos zusammenschneiden werde. Diesen gibt es aber dann nur auf DVD, wegen der Qualität.


----------



## Enrgy (10. Februar 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Also, Bericht werde ich warscheinlich nicht schreiben...


...jaa gut, aber ein paar Highlights in Wort und Schrift wären schon cool. Oder war alles vollkommen ereignislos und ihr habt euch wegen der LAndschaft mal am Riemen gerissen und seid brav und stumm dem Guide hinterhergezuckelt?  Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.... 
Wenn ich da an euere Deutschlandreise letztes JAhr denke...aber logisch, was soll denn da noch kommen... 

Naja, wenn Mik die DVD hat, werd ich sie mir auch mal ziehen.


----------



## Race4Hills (12. Februar 2007)

HI UWE,

Hallo der "REST",

KANALVOLL TOUR 2007

@ Handlampe für wann ist denn die geplant, hab mal wieder kein PLAN, würde gerne mit dabei sein.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gruss Jens


----------



## blitzfitz (15. Februar 2007)

Hallo Team,

ich bin jetzt für das lange Wochenende erstmal in den Süden verschwunden. Und das ohne Bike.  

Fahrt fleissig und sammelt eifrig Punkte für den WP!  

Bis denne,
Ralf


----------



## sibby08 (15. Februar 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Um die tristen Wintertage ein wenig zu versüssen gibt es hier mal in loser Reihenfolge ein paar Bilder von unserem Tripp auf die Kanaren.
> 
> Im Bild zu sehen ist ein Kern TT'ler kurz vor dem südlichsten Zipfel von La Palma


 
Schöne Bilder Uwe!
Hach, da wächst doch direkt wieder die Vorfreude auf meinen 1. Bike Urlaub den ich bei M-bike auf Mallorca vom 25.02. - 04.03. abhalten werde. Ich hoffe das sich dort ähnlich schöne Aussichten bieten.


----------



## Handlampe (16. Februar 2007)

Was ist denn jetzt schon wieder hier los. Ich dachte, morgen wird gefahren, Bruder.
Hallo, Herr daywalker....sind sie zur Zeit wieder daysleeper.


----------



## Daywalker74 (16. Februar 2007)

Hi!

jo, bin echt ein daysleeper.hatte gestern keine lust mehr,eine karnevalstour im 7.geb.ins netz zu stellen.die rückfahrt von mehlem war echt der "knaller" 2mal platt gefahren,beim 2ten mal versweigerte dann auch noch die pumpe ihren dienst. sie liegt jetzt übrigens im rhein....! nach etwas schieben kam dann doch noch ein anderer radler mit einer funktionstüchtigen pumpe vorbei.

war sehr angefressen, als ich um 21.30uhr daheim einrollte.


----------



## andy_b (16. Februar 2007)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> war sehr angefressen, als ich um 21.30uhr daheim einrollte.



Gib's zu, du warst verbittert 

Palmanesische Grüße
Andy


----------



## grüner Frosch (17. Februar 2007)

Ola Daywalker,

bin morgen auch bei Deiner Tour dabei und werde ganz schön das Tempo versauen!  

Bis morgen.

Boris


----------



## Giom (17. Februar 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Ola Daywalker,
> 
> bin morgen auch bei Deiner Tour dabei und werde ganz schön das Tempo versauen!
> 
> ...



werde dich tretten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (17. Februar 2007)

glaube eher, wir werden die anderen abschleppen müssen


----------



## grüner Frosch (18. Februar 2007)

Hi Thomas,

danke für die schöne Runde von der Tomburg durch das Ahrtal und zurück. Es war alles dabei, Schlamm, Pfützen (Giom brauchte fast einen Schnorchel), Technik und Rampen. Zum Schluß wurden meine Beine doch etwas schwer, aber als guter Guide hat man ja etwas Power im Rucksack!!! 

Nur die Sonne kam nicht raus, so war es doch etwas kühler als geplant!

Schön auch noch einmal den Kollegen aus dem Siebengebirge zu treffen und für die moralische Unterstützung von Herrn Krampe 

Bis demnächst.

Boris


----------



## Krampe (18. Februar 2007)

Hi,
tja, schöne "gemütliche" Runde durch Eifeliges Gelände.., Danke.. 
Ich glaube am Ende waren alle etwas müde (außer dem TTL - Punkte- und Höhenmeterführenden  ) .
@ Grüner Frosch; Respekt, wieder ganz der alte...(der feuchte Schlamm scheint Dir gut zu tun.. )
Also ich trinke noch eins auf die Tour.. 
Christof


----------



## Giom (19. Februar 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> @ Grüner Frosch; Respekt, wieder ganz der alte...(der feuchte Schlamm scheint Dir gut zu tun.. )




ich schliesse mich an, Respekt an dem Frosch, wieder ganz der alte: kaum merkt er ich komm hinten aus dem schlamm nicht raus, zieht er vorne weg

Also Boris, nach der Tour gestern, darfst du einfach nicht mehr behaupten du wärst unfit... hast dein come back geschafft

Danke Daywalker für die Führung, auch wenn`s dir auf dem rückweg schwer fiel, die Tomburg wieder zu finden

de giom


----------



## Lüni (20. Februar 2007)

Auch ich danke für die nette Tour auch wenn der befürchtete Schlamm auf dem Weg von der Tomburg zur Ahr nicht aus blieb.

Ich hatte am Ende gute 100 km und fast 6h auf der Uhr zum Leidwesen meiner Mitbewohner.

Bis bald
Jörg


----------



## Daywalker74 (20. Februar 2007)

Hi!

das war echt ne spaßige runde mit dem kernteam der leichten tomburgern.
tja, mister höhenmeter-giom,das schlammfahren üben wir nochmal !
dachte schon, du hättest platt gefahren.was auch zu erwähnen ist:keine panne bei der tour 

@lüni 100km? RESPEKT zum ausruhen blieb bestimmt keine zeit daheim, wenn man das von dir liest 

heute war ja ein fantastisches wetter. habe ne kleine runde mit dem rr gegreht.vorbei an den karnevalshochburgen.

also, bis zur nächsten tour. dann hoffentlich wieder mit tt beteiligung


----------



## Scottti (20. Februar 2007)

Rosenmontag wollte ich ja eigentlich Radfahren.
Statt dessen habe ich den ganzen Tag folgendes getan:
:kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: 

Gibt's dafür auch Punkte?


----------



## Daywalker74 (20. Februar 2007)

Scottti schrieb:


> Rosenmontag wollte ich ja eigentlich Radfahren.
> Statt dessen habe ich den ganzen Tag folgendes getan:
> :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:
> 
> Gibt's dafür auch Punkte?



tja, wenn du vorher einen berg hochgefahren bist, dann ja


----------



## MasifCentralier (23. Februar 2007)

@daywalker
Fahrt ihr eigentlich so jeden Sonntag um 11 an der Tomburg los? Weil es ist ja nicht so oft was eingetragen. Und wie stehts diese?
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (26. Februar 2007)

etwas grauenhaftes ist passiert: TTL hat uns im Winterpokal überholt   

@masihaumichtot fahren nicht jeden sonntag von der tomburg los.aber es ist so der hauptstartpundt von unseren touren.


----------



## Giom (26. Februar 2007)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> etwas grauenhaftes ist passiert: TTL hat uns im Winterpokal überholt



ich hab nix damit zu tun


----------



## MasifCentralier (27. Februar 2007)

@daywalker
Danke für den geilen Namensvorschlag


----------



## blitzfitz (28. Februar 2007)

Hallo Team,

wie sieht es aus? Seid ihr schon fit? Wenn ja, dann geht es hier zur Anmeldung.  

Ciao,
      Ralf


----------



## Redking (28. Februar 2007)

Oh mein Gott  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 zum Glück bin ich da verabredet.
Euch viel Spaß.
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Red Devil (28. Februar 2007)

@Ralf: wie lang ist ´´ziemlich lange´´? Also Mittagessen daheim wird wohl nichts, oder? 

@Giom: Wieso bist du eigentlich angemeldet? Keine Lust mehr auf Löwenburg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (28. Februar 2007)

Red Devil schrieb:


> @Giom: Wieso bist du eigentlich angemeldet? Keine Lust mehr auf Löwenburg?


Er hat gehört, daß man 3000Hm auch fahren kann, ohne einen Meter doppelt unter die Reifen zu nehmen...


----------



## supasini (28. Februar 2007)

@blitzfitz: ralf, wie sind die hm einzustufen? sind das "echte ciclo-Hm" oder ist jeder kleine hubbel mit drin? ciclos wären mir deutlich zu hart, gps-Hm in feinster Auflösung nur einfach so verdammt hart...
wie groß ist denn die chance, dass es bei dir zum schwächeanfall kommt? eigentlich hatte ich mir schon vorgenommen, mal deine nächste tour mitzufahren - aber das :O


----------



## juchhu (28. Februar 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> @blitzfitz: ralf, wie sind die hm einzustufen? sind das "echte ciclo-Hm" oder ist jeder kleine hubbel mit drin? ciclos wären mir deutlich zu hart, gps-Hm in feinster Auflösung nur einfach so verdammt hart...
> wie groß ist denn die chance, dass es bei dir zum schwächeanfall kommt? eigentlich hatte ich mir schon vorgenommen, mal deine nächste tour mitzufahren - aber das :O


 
Die Frage muss nur lauten:

Bei Magicmaps den Schwankungsausgleich (SA) auf 100%? Ja oder nein?
Wenn "ja", dann ist es echte 3.500 hm. 
Viel Spass dabei. 

PS: Bei nein und SA=0% kannst Du ca. 20-30% abziehen.


----------



## Giom (28. Februar 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> @blitzfitz: ...
> wie groß ist denn die chance, dass es bei dir zum schwächeanfall kommt?


 
bin in herbst mit blitzfitz im wunderschönen blitzfitzland noch gefahren... er hat noch bei jeder Rampe bis zu den ohren gegrinst


----------



## Schnegge (28. Februar 2007)

Ich kann mich auch noch an den Gesichtsausdruck  und die Rampen  erinnern...


----------



## Manni (28. Februar 2007)

Eure Fitness kotzt mich an


----------



## Krampe (28. Februar 2007)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> etwas grauenhaftes ist passiert: TTL hat uns im Winterpokal überholt
> 
> @masihaumichtot fahren nicht jeden sonntag von der tomburg los.aber es ist so der hauptstartpundt von unseren touren.



Kaum ist man mal nicht da, verpasst man die schönsten Änderungen im Ranking.... 
Ich hab auch nix damit zu tun..


----------



## blitzfitz (28. Februar 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> @blitzfitz: ralf, wie sind die hm einzustufen? sind das "echte ciclo-Hm" oder ist jeder kleine hubbel mit drin? ciclos wären mir deutlich zu hart, gps-Hm in feinster Auflösung nur einfach so verdammt hart...
> wie groß ist denn die chance, dass es bei dir zum schwächeanfall kommt? eigentlich hatte ich mir schon vorgenommen, mal deine nächste tour mitzufahren - aber das :O



Das Profil stammt aus MagicMaps. Habe da nix eingestellt, sondern nur Wegpunkte gesetzt. Kann durchaus sein, dass es einige hundert Höhenmeter weniger sind. Die meisten Streckenteile bin ich schon mal gefahren, aber halt noch nie an einem Stück. Ich denke mal, es wird schon nicht so schlimm. Urbach- und Aubachtal ist Downhill von der A3 bis nach Altwied. Ausstiegspunkte gibt es nach 500Hm und ca. 1000Hm.

Also gib dir einen Ruck und fahr mit.  

Ralf

@Red Devil: sag deiner Holden, du würdest etwas später zum Mittagessen kommen ( 18:00 Uhr?) und fahr mit!


----------



## Red Devil (28. Februar 2007)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> @Red Devil: sag deiner Holden, du würdest etwas später zum Mittagessen kommen ( 18:00 Uhr?) und fahr mit!



OK! 

Ähm @Steffi ich komm was später Heim 

@Spooky wie sieht es mit einer Anfahrtstour zur Blitzfitztour aus?

Gruß Boris


----------



## supasini (28. Februar 2007)

meine Frau sagt: mach et, sini! 
und ich bin ein brawer ehemann und mach et 

bin angemeldet: kommt ihr mich dann irgendwann einsammeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (28. Februar 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> meine Frau sagt: mach et, sini!
> und ich bin ein brawer ehemann und mach et
> 
> bin angemeldet: kommt ihr mich dann irgendwann einsammeln?


Für einen der über 2000hm im Rurtal packt, ist das doch 'ne Lachnummer


----------



## on any sunday (2. März 2007)

Nabend!

Endlich eine leichte Frühlingstour zum Bergaufeinrollen.  Werden aber mit Sicherheit weniger Hm; wenn man sich das Profil so ansieht, komme ich überschlagsmäßig auf ca. 2200 Hm. Weiß nicht, was sich das Programm da zusammenrechnet. Damit die Sache schwieriger wird, komme ich wahrscheinlich mit meinem neuen, leichten Freireiter. Von Spaß war nie die Rede.  

Gut Nächtle.

Michael


----------



## juchhu (2. März 2007)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> *Das Profil stammt aus MagicMaps. Habe da nix eingestellt, sondern nur Wegpunkte gesetzt. Kann durchaus sein, dass es einige hundert Höhenmeter weniger sind.* Die meisten Streckenteile bin ich schon mal gefahren, aber halt noch nie an einem Stück. Ich denke mal, es wird schon nicht so schlimm. Urbach- und Aubachtal ist Downhill von der A3 bis nach Altwied. Ausstiegspunkte gibt es nach 500Hm und ca. 1000Hm.
> 
> Also gib dir einen Ruck und fahr mit.
> 
> ...


 


on any sunday schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Endlich eine leichte Frühlingstour zum Bergaufeinrollen.  Werden aber mit Sicherheit weniger Hm; wenn man sich das Profil so ansieht, komme ich überschlagsmäßig auf ca. 2200 Hm. *Weiß nicht, was sich das Programm da zusammenrechnet.* Damit die Sache schwieriger wird, komme ich wahrscheinlich mit meinem neuen, leichten Freireiter. Von Spaß war nie die Rede.
> 
> ...


 
Och, die Magicmaps-Software macht das schon ganz ordentlich
(im Gegensatz zu anderen Programmen  ). 

Wenn man bei der Höhenmeterangabe allerdings ein Vergleichbarkeit mit barometrischen Höhenmesser (in Radcomputer/Pulsuhren) haben will, muss man die Standardeinstellung im Magicmaps ändern.

Im 3D-Menü den Menüpunkt *Einstellungen* wählen.
Dann Untermenüpunkt *Einstellungen* wählen.
Reiter *Pfad* anklicken.
*Schwankungsausgleich *(SA) von 0% auf 100% erhöhen.
Durch diese Angabe nähert sich Magicmaps der Höhenmeterangabe der barometrischen Höhenmesser (meist mit mindestens +/- 5 hm Hysterese) erfahrungsgemäß bis auf eine Abweichungen von weniger als +/- 3%-5% an.
Button *Speichern* anklicken
Auswertung des 2D-Pfades wiederholen.
Gegenüber SA=0% sollte die SA=100% nun rund 30% weniger hms anzeigen und liegt dann in der geschätzten Größenordnung von OAS.
VG Martin

PS: Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens auch, wie diese ganzen Höhenmeterbolzorgien zu Stande kommen.  Naja, 2.200-2.500 hm überfordern mich trotzdem.


----------



## rpo35 (2. März 2007)

Moin Gemeinde,

wollte nur kurz meinem Namensvetter mit f zum Geburtstag gratulieren !
Herzlichen Glückwunsch "Almöi"    ...und immer schön fit bleiben  

Ralph


----------



## Cheetah (2. März 2007)

*Dem Wirt von der Blitzfitzalm alles Gute. Schau dir dein Leben(Bergwiese) weiter von der richtigen Seite an.

 Herzlichen Glückwunsch  ​*


----------



## Redking (2. März 2007)

Na da ist ja noch ein Fisch
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 unter uns! 





Herzlichen Glückwunsch Ralf
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Viel Glück, Gesundheit und Zufriedenheit auf all deinen Wegen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Stefan_SIT (2. März 2007)

Hallo Ralf,
 , alles Gute  , viel Glück  und Gesundheit 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Red Devil (2. März 2007)

Hallo Ralf von der Blitzfitzalm,

auch von Steffi und mir alles gute zum Geburtstag 

Bleib wie du bist!  

Gruß Boris und Steffi


----------



## blitzfitz (2. März 2007)

Euch allen vielen herzlichen Dank für die zahlreichen und wohlgemeinten Glückwünsche! Ich freue mich sehr darüber.  

Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (2. März 2007)

Auch von mir natürlich eine herzlichste Gratulation an unseren Teamleader zum Geburtstag.

Und immer schön fit(z) bleiben.

P.S.

Habe mich natürlich zu deiner Kindergartentour angemeldet.


----------



## Manni (2. März 2007)

Auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch Ralf!  

Gruß Manni


----------



## gerdu (2. März 2007)

Hi Ralf,

bei so viel Prominenz werd ich mich mal für Deine Hammertour anmelden, obwohl mir nach Montag immer noch der Rücken weh tut (für Insider: ich sollte besser Biken als Kugeln schmeissen). 

Happy Birthday aus Mülheim und bis die Tage,

Uwe


----------



## Daywalker74 (2. März 2007)

alles gute zum gebrutstag herr doktor. wünsche dir noch viele sturzfreihe km auf dem radl.


----------



## Handlampe (3. März 2007)

Morgen soll es also 16 Grad und Sonnenschein geben. Na, dann will ich mal hoffen, dass das stimmt.
Zum Ahrtal werde ich aber dann nur befestigte, möglichst matschfreie Wege nehmen. Die Trails rund um Ahrweiler sind ja auch nach heftigem Regen immer noch bestens zu fahren.


----------



## Giom (3. März 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Morgen soll es also 16 Grad und Sonnenschein geben.




Und heute sollte es bis 10°C warm sein... im Schmelztal waren es nur 3.

Ich mach's morgen wetterabhängig, Regen hatte ich heute genug (und hoffentlich bin ich morgen nicht voll erkältet)

Gruß
guillaume


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (3. März 2007)

soo, nachdem der Herr Sonntag  sich auch zur Teilnahme an dieser und zum Streichen seiner Veranstaltung entschlossen hat und meine Loyalitätskonflikte sich in Rauch aufgelöst haben: ich bin morgen höchstwahrscheinlich dabei, vermutlich sogar mit Philipp (der hat sich immer noch nicht im Forum angemeldet und taucht deshalb nicht im LMB auf...) nur bei Sauwetter bleib ich zu Hause - es ist kaum zu glauben, dass das morgen erträglich sein könnte, wenn man aus dem Fenster schaut!


----------



## Handlampe (3. März 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> - es ist kaum zu glauben, dass das morgen erträglich sein könnte, wenn man aus dem Fenster schaut!


 
Ich kann das auch nicht glauben.....aber es soll wohl so sein. Trotzdem fahr ich wohl mit meiner Matschschlampe, es sei denn  heute Abend setzt noch der Extremfön ein, der ja hier in den Regionen doch sehr häufig auftritt, und bläst die Wege wieder trocken.
Auch wenn ich versuchen möchte, relativ unspektakulär über breite Pisten zum A-Tal zu kommen, so wird es doch sicherlich noch das Ein oder andere Pfützchen geben


----------



## Enrgy (3. März 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...so wird es doch sicherlich noch das Ein oder andere Pfützchen geben


...und welchen magischen Einfluß Pfützen auf Tomburger Fahrweise haben, dürfte wohl allseits bekannt sein...also haltet euch bei Pfützen entweder VOR ihnen (schwierig ) oder mindestens 2 Radlängen hinter ihnen auf - versetzt daneben könnte feucht werden... 
Viel Spaß, von oben wirds wohl trocken bleiben!


----------



## Daywalker74 (3. März 2007)

bin am überlegen, ob ich morgen mitfahren soll. ist ja echt einiges an wasser vom himmel gefallen heute. und auf eine matschtour habe ich nicht wirklich große lust.
würde da eher das rad mit den dünnen reifen vorziehen.


----------



## supasini (3. März 2007)

ooch weichei, komm - wird sicher lustisch!


----------



## Krampe (4. März 2007)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> bin am überlegen, ob ich morgen mitfahren soll. ist ja echt einiges an wasser vom himmel gefallen heute. und auf eine matschtour habe ich nicht wirklich große lust.
> würde da eher das rad mit den dünnen reifen vorziehen.



Ah, du willst erst im August wieder fahren? Dann ist auch alles trocken..garantiert... 
Los komm einfach mit, wir sind auch ganz nett zu dir...


----------



## Giom (4. März 2007)

ach neee, ich kann den innere schweinehund nicht besiegen.... 
der sagt mir, bleib zu hause, mach einen ruhetag. Und damit wird wieder nix, ich hab wieder dazu kein bock, echt kein bock bei dem wetter zuhause zu bleiben
Bis gleich


----------



## Daywalker74 (4. März 2007)

ok, bin dabei. auf in die schlammschlacht .

@giom mach einen ruhetag, auch die anderen vom ttl sollten einen machen.
damit tt euch im wp auf den fersen bleiben dann 

bis gleich


----------



## Giom (4. März 2007)

Also klasse Tour Mr Handlampe heute!
Co-Guide scottti auch Klasse.
Mann bin ich froh dass ich nicht auf Thomas gehört habe, und aus diesem beinah sommerlichen sonntag keinen ruhetag gemacht habe.

Gruß & auf Wiedersehen bei der Blitzfitz-Mördertour
Guillaume


----------



## Handlampe (4. März 2007)

Na, dass war doch mal wieder ein feiner Ausritt bei herrlichem Frühlingswetter.
Auch wenn es hin und wieder ein wenig feucht von unten wurde.

Mit dabei waren:

@scottti - Oli
@daywalker74 -Thomas
@supasini - Martin
@on any sunday - Michael
@hummok - Uli
@krampe - Christof
@giom - 
@grüner Frosch - Boris

und natürlich ich.

Heute gab es mal eine kleine Änderung in der Wegführung. Durch die Felder von Meckenheim konnte erstmal gemütlich eingerollt werden. An Adendorf vorbei statteten wir dem Kottenforst einen kleinen Besuch ab. Über diverse Trails im Kofo auf ebenen Teräng verlief nun die Route weiter durch das Drachenfelser Ländchen.
Hier konnte man dann tatsächlich die Aussicht auf die 7 Berge genießen (was den Teilnehmern der Jakobswegetour vor einem Jahr leider verwehrt war) 
In der Ferne war dan auch schon unser erstes Etappenziel zu erkennen: Die Landskrone.
Nach kurzem Besuch der Aussichtsplattform ging es nun auf den leicht glitschigen Trail hinunter in's Ahrtal. 
Wer weit runter fährt, muß wieder weit rauf.
Unter diesem Motto ging es nun bergauf- und das doch ziemlich lange. Ziel war diesmal nicht der Neuenahrer Berg, sondern der Lennetrail welcher, wie nicht anders zu erwarten, wieder bestens zu fahren war- immer wieder ein großer Spass. 
Fast unten folgte nun die zweite Schleife im Neuenahrer Wald. Wieder aufwärts war nun das nächste Ziel die Winkelgasse und glaubt mir: Im Hellen ist die ganze Geschichte doch viel amüsanter als im Finsteren mit 5 Watt Sigmakerze.
Ahraufwärts am Kloster Calvarienberg hoch um dann direkt wieder den hübschen Brückentrail abwärts zu nehmen.
An der Ahr entlang folgten nun noch diverse Trails bis nach Dernau um hier endlich die erschöpften Vorräte an der Tanke aufzufüllen.
Weiter durch herrliche Abendstimmung, vorbei an der Saffenburg folgten wir nun weiter der Ahr.
Hier zog Oli dann den ultimativen Uphillkontest aus dem Köcher. 
Mir ist nun auch ein passender Name für diesen neuen Streckenabschnitt eingefallen: 

Die Oja Rampe - benannt nach seinem Entdecker Oliver Jaschob. 
Wer es nachfahren bzw. schieben möchte. Kurz vor Reimerzhoven über die neue Holzbrücke über die Ahr - ein Stück Ahrabwärts und nach wenigen Metern links in den Berg. Ab hier ist die Route nicht zu verfehlen: Immer dem steilsten Weg folgen  
Anfangs noch erträglich neigt sich die Rampe am Ende bis zu 30% um über mehrere Serpentinen (die das Teil nicht wirklich entschärfen) auf den Scheitelpunkt zu gelangen.
So blieb es auch nur zwei Fahrern vorbehalten diese Mörderrampe komplett zu bezwingen: Dem Erstbefahrer und unserem durchgeknallten französischen Mitfahrer vom TTL. 
Über einen netten Trail ging es nun auf die reguläre Route von Reimerzhoven hoch Richtung Grillhütte um nun unserer standatisierte Rückfahrt über Kallenborner Höhe - Kallenborn- Hilberath zurück zur Tomburg zu nehmen.

Eine feine Tour mit dem üblichen Spass und netten Leuten bei tollem Wetter.



P.S. 
Wenn vielleicht jemand ein Höhenprofil posten könnte- ich würde mir gerne mal die Oja Rampe anschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (4. März 2007)

was für eine tour,was für ein wetter,was für komische leute:

ein giom, der nach einer unsamften begegnung mit einem anderen rad die böschung runterrutschte.für jeden normalbiker war es ein kleiner abhang. für mister giom muß es aber ein sturz aus dem 3.stock gewesen sein 

ein supasini,der ruhige hinterherfahrer 

ein herr sonntag, der es immerwieder schaft, anzukommen.und das mit einer erkältung. RESPEKT 

ein scottti, der da ne "abkürzung" kennt. oh ja, sie war kurz aber steil (30%) leider nicht geschaft 

ein mr krampe,  mit arg verkramp(ft)e(n) gesichtsausdruck nach olis "abkürzung 

ein grüner frosch, der sich öfter mal mit dem tourguiden anlegte und für unruhe sorgte. und sich auch mit dem rad manchmal etwas neben der piste befand . aber er sorgte für eine menge spaß in der gruppe 

ein hummok der neue. der die erste tour von und mit ttlern machte. ob wir ihn jemals wiedersehen 

und natürlich den Hauptdarsteller:die handlampe, der immer alles im griff hatte. eine tolle tour aus dem tt hut zauberte. auch wenn ihm heute 2 mal die luft ausging 

bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## supasini (4. März 2007)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> ein supasini,der ruhige hinterherfahrer



guckst du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3497270&postcount=113


----------



## grüner Frosch (5. März 2007)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> ein grüner frosch, der sich öfter mal mit dem tourguiden anlegte und für unruhe sorgte. und sich auch mit dem rad manchmal etwas neben der piste befand . aber er sorgte für eine menge spaß in der gruppe



Zuhause hatte ich dann auch mal bemerkt, dass, wenn der Berg vorbei ist, mann seine Absenkung an der Vorderradgabel zurücknehmen sollte 

Jaaaaaaaaaaaa, ist ja gut, ich werde nieeeeeeeeee mehr einen Routenvorschlag bei Mstr. Oberhandlampe vorschlagen   

ACHTUNG an ALLE
Überholt nieeeeeeeeeemals am Berg ein TT-Mitglied, dabei könntet Ihr aus Versehen die Böschung oder einen Abhang runtergeschubst werden. Zum Glück hat unser Teamleader überlebt!!!     

Hat ne Menge Spaß gemacht und Spaß hatten wir auch mal wieder sehr viel


----------



## Scottti (5. März 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Jaaaaaaaaaaaa, ist ja gut, ich werde nieeeeeeeeee mehr einen Routenvorschlag bei Mstr. Oberhandlampe vorschlagen



Ich möchte garnicht wissen, wann wir nach nach Hause gekommen wären, wenn wir dem Routenvorschlag von Boris gefolgt wären.


----------



## grüner Frosch (5. März 2007)

Scottti schrieb:


> Ich möchte garnicht wissen, wann wir nach nach Hause gekommen wären, wenn wir dem Routenvorschlag von Boris gefolgt wären.



Wer konnte denn noch wissen, das Du einen Routenvorschlag machst, der auf gefühlte Berghöhe von 2000 HM geht, mit permanent zwischen 28 und 30 % Steigung  :kotz:


----------



## Enrgy (5. März 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Wer konnte denn noch wissen, das Du einen Routenvorschlag machst, der auf gefühlte Berghöhe von 2000 HM geht, mit permanent zwischen 28 und 30 % Steigung  :kotz:



Dazu sei der alte, inzwischen scheinbar einigen entfallene Tomburger Grundsatz Nr.1 ans Herz gelegt: "Wir sind ja nicht zum Spaß hier!".... 

PS: wenn die Rampenbezwinger so gut im Futter stehen, können sie ja mal im Urlaub das hier probieren:
http://www.steineggerhof.com/de/mountainbike/die_wand.php

Ich bin einmal da hoch, war ein schöner Spaziergang...


----------



## supasini (5. März 2007)

hier noch eine kleine bebilderte Nachlese:
Wie Uwe richtig bemerkte: an der LAndskrone schon 1000x vorbeigefahren, aber heute zum ersten Mal von oben den Blick auf Ahrtal und Autobahn genossen. Thomas macht das dann besonders malerisch:







von unten sieht das dann so aus - vor Lachen sind wir fast vom Rad gefallen 






wenn man's nicht lesen kann: auf dem Schild steht: 
*441 m² und Baugenehmigung*
*für ein Traumhaus mit unverbauter Sicht*

 

@Boris: es ehrt dich, dass du die Ehre eures Teamführenden Giom retten willst, aber der schon zitierte Absturz wurde dummerweise dokumentiert und es ist deutlich zu sehen, dass es ein brutal steiler, verblockter Trail war, auf dem eigentlich jeder normale Biker massiv absturzgefährdet ist:











war ne goile Tour, nächsten Sonntag wird dann richtig geblutet, nicht wahr, Herr Sonntag?!

p.s.: wie sieht's mit Fahrgemeinschaften o.ä. aus? Ich fahre von Euskirchen aus und könnte noch min. einen mitnehmen bzw. bräuchte von dort eine Mitfahrgelegenheit...


----------



## hummock (5. März 2007)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> ein hummok der neue. der die erste tour von und mit ttlern machte. ob wir ihn jemals wiedersehen



*Und ob*

Hallo Jungs vom TT,

war gestern eine schöne Tour die viel Spaß gemacht hat,besonderst die Anstiege 
und wo kriegt man schon solche Stunteinlagen geboten 

Bis zum nächsten Ausritt

Uli


----------



## Giom (5. März 2007)

Und hier das Höhenprofile
gruß
guillaume


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krampe (5. März 2007)

war ne goile Tour, nächsten Sonntag wird dann richtig geblutet, nicht wahr, Herr Sonntag?!

p.s.: wie sieht's mit Fahrgemeinschaften o.ä. aus? Ich fahre von Euskirchen aus und könnte noch min. einen mitnehmen bzw. bräuchte von dort eine Mitfahrgelegenheit...[/QUOTE]

Alternativ ist eine *Ich weiß es* Tour in Planung , vielleicht um Bad Mü. rum
mal sehen.. 
es dürften deutlich unter 3500 hm werden und 100 - km.. 
Grüsse Krampe


----------



## Hammelhetzer (5. März 2007)

Ich kenne zwar die genauen Umstände nicht, aber seid ihr - gemessen am Profil - nicht 'ne gute Stunde zu lang unterwegs gewesen ? Es muß doch andererseits furchtbar matschig und schlammig gewesen sein??

@Krampe
wie konkret sind deine BaMüEi-Pläne? Meine Form ist ein zartes Gewächs, das erst in der ersten Aprilwoche den 100%-Test bekommen soll, da suche ich noch nach friedvollen Alternativen...möglichst mit sehr geringem Unterschied zwischen Brutto- und Nettofahrzeit.


----------



## Krampe (6. März 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Ich kenne zwar die genauen Umstände nicht, aber seid ihr - gemessen am Profil - nicht 'ne gute Stunde zu lang unterwegs gewesen ? Es muß doch andererseits furchtbar matschig und schlammig gewesen sein??
> 
> @Krampe
> wie konkret sind deine BaMüEi-Pläne? Meine Form ist ein zartes Gewächs, das erst in der ersten Aprilwoche den 100%-Test bekommen soll, da suche ich noch nach friedvollen Alternativen...möglichst mit sehr geringem Unterschied zwischen Brutto- und Nettofahrzeit.



Also schon konkret. Ich glaube das hüpfende grüne kleintier wollte auch dort fahren.. 
Wir hatten mal wieder als Startpunkt den Parkplatz an der Steibatalsp. ins Auge gefasst. So viele Pausen wie bei der TT-tour gibt es natürlich nicht, wir wollen ja fahren... 
Die Tour dient also dem allgemeinen Formwachstum der Wissenden und nicht einem Test der Unwissenden... 
Grüsse Christof


----------



## Hammelhetzer (6. März 2007)

Wann wollt ihr los? Für Sonntag - Sonnenschein vorausgesetzt - habe ich zwischenzeitlich schon eine RR-Tour verabredet, aber Samstag wäre ich verbindlich dabei, wenn's nicht zu früh los geht. Oder es pisst am Sonntag, dann bin ich auch dabei...


----------



## Uplooser (7. März 2007)

@Boris: es ehrt dich, dass du die Ehre eures Teamführenden Giom retten willst, aber der schon zitierte Absturz wurde dummerweise dokumentiert und es ist deutlich zu sehen, dass es ein brutal steiler, verblockter Trail war, auf dem eigentlich jeder normale Biker massiv absturzgefährdet ist:
[/QUOTE]

Also laut Fotos sieht das wirklich gefährlich aus. Hier wären auch Bergmarder verunglückt.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (7. März 2007)

Uplooser schrieb:


> Also laut Fotos sieht das wirklich gefährlich aus. Hier wären auch Bergmarder verunglückt.



Was ist mit Bergmardern???????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (8. März 2007)

Die folgende Weisheit möchte ich euch nun doch nicht vorenthalten.  

Why bicycle shorts are always black!!!

Ciao,
      Ralf


----------



## Schnegge (10. März 2007)

*Aufruf zur "Ich will's wissen"-Hinfahrgemeinschaft...*
danach is' doch eh Ausscheidungsfahren angesagt, oder ?  

Ich werde Morgen ab Refrath losfahren entweder die A3 runter (etwas schneller  ) oder die A59 und am Rhein entlang (etwas schöner  ). Als Treffpunkt würde ich den Parkplatz bei Möbel Airport um 8°° vorschlagen. Bei Laufraddemontage bekomme ich 3 Räder und 3 Peronen ins Auto. Also wer is' dabei? Vorschläge für evtl. günstigere Treffpunkte oder späteres Aufgabeln sind natürlich willkommen  .

Ich geh mich jetzt für morgen dopen  , natürlich nur mit Coffein  

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## supasini (10. März 2007)

so, ich bin raus: nach 18ter-Geb-Party meiner Tochter und 40ter-Geb-Party meines Brudas (beides heute abend) ist mir das morgen vor allem deutlich zu früh - und wir haben, so wie ich die Pänz kenne, morgen früh das Haus voll Leute, da gibt's zu viel zu tun... Euch allen viel Spass, ich hoffe dass ich morgen nachmittag was auf's Rädchen komme und denke dann an euch! lg, martin


----------



## Krampe (11. März 2007)

*Aufruf an unser TTL Teammitglied :*_Giom, zeig ihnen was wir drauf haben_ 
Euch viel Spaß heute,
Krampe


----------



## Giom (11. März 2007)

guck mal dass ihr mit dem Frosch heute was tut und richtig gas gibt!!!
Bei der nächsten grossen Tour sollltet ihr schon mit dabei sein.
gruss
guillaume


----------



## Daywalker74 (11. März 2007)

also, habe gerade eine riesen portion champ.rahmschnitzel mit fettstäbchen und salat verdrückt,nachtisch 500gr becher nicovanille (563kcal) und ich habe immernoch HUNGER. das gibt es doch nicht.

das war aber auch heute eine tour
bin mal auf den bericht von unserm herrn blitzfitz gespannt


----------



## Krampe (11. März 2007)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> also, habe gerade eine riesen portion champ.rahmschnitzel mit fettstäbchen und salat verdrückt,nachtisch 500gr becher nicovanille (563kcal) und ich habe immernoch HUNGER. das gibt es doch nicht.
> 
> War es das was du wissen wolltest?
> Wieso waren es keine 3500 hm?
> ...


----------



## Kompostman (12. März 2007)

Moin, bin gut in HH angekommen.
War eine sehr geile Tour gestern und es hat richtig Spass gemacht. Wenn es klappt würde ich beim nächsten mal gerne wieder mitfahren. (Jetzt weiß ich ja auch wo ich springen kann ;-))

Wer ein paar coole Bilder hat, bitte mal eine E-mail an mich, denn ich hätte die gerne für meine Seite.

Alex


----------



## Kompostman (12. März 2007)

Geiles Wetter! Schwing mich gleich aufs Rad.

Scheiß Studenten!:-D :-D


----------



## on any sunday (12. März 2007)

Sonntags, 7:15 Uhr in Deutschland, kein Regen, kein Weckerversagen. Mist.  

Muss dann wohl sein, Rad ins Auto und Richtung Süden; Blitzlinz, Linzfitz, Blitzdings,... ach egal und seine Blitzer zum gepflegten Bergradeln treffen.

Feinstes Wetter, aber damit hörten schon die Feinheiten auf. Mud regiert, bergauf und bergab, mein schönes neues Rad. Ansonsten nichts Neues Richtung des westernen Waldes, und das ist gut so. Immer auf und ab, dazwischen als Höhepunkte feine Trails ala Blitzefitze. Auch die übliche Pause an der idyllischen Tankstelle durfte nicht fehlen.  

Diverse Pausen aus reifentechnischen und optischen Gründen, wie immer war der Herr mit dem vollgefederten Bergrad dabei, das noch aus der Zeit stammt, wo die Federwege aus Holz gemacht wurden.  

Aber auch ein alter Mann mit neuzeitlicherer Ausstattung machte den Schnitt kaputt. Danke, Danke, Danke für das Warten , ich hoffe ich bin bald wieder etwas zügiger unterwegs. 

Aber auch ohne diese Verzögerungen hätte es sich wohl nicht vermeiden lassen, das sich 11 Menschen im höchst suizidaler Absicht über dunkelste, westerwäldische Landstrassen auf den Heimweg machen mussten. Sowas brauche ich nicht nochmal. 

Trotzdem, oder gerade deswegen, fände ich eine Wiederholung der Tour, so Mitte Juni wäre günstig , nicht verkehrt, trotz der lockeren 110 km und 2200 Hm.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (12. März 2007)

Die Ich wills wissen Tour oder Warum gestandene Männer im Matsch spielen

Endlich ist der Frühling da, ein laues Lüftchen umspielt die Nase, süße Blumendüfte umschmeicheln die Sinne . So träumte der Guide als er im frühen Morgenlichte bei Temperaturen knapp über dem Gefrierpunkt zum Treffpunkt der Ich wills wissen Tour radelte.

Ein volles Dutzend leidenswilliger Biker hatte sich in der frühen Morgenstunde eingefunden, um herauszufinden, was sie niemals wissen wollten. Ob die leidenswilligen Kandidaten auch leidensfähig waren, sollte sich im Laufe dieses langen Tages zeigen.

Das bunte Dutzend waren:
Guillaume (giom)
Bernd (mobile)
Michael (on any Sunday)
Uwe (Handlampe)
Uwe (gerdu)
Thomas (Daywalker74)
Andy (andy_b)
Jörg (Schnegge)
Uli (hummock)
Alex (Kompostman, unser Gast aus dem hohen Norden)
Thomas (monsterchen)
und
Ralf (blitzfitz)

In der Summe brachte es das Team auf ca. 110km, 11h Tourzeit, davon 8h im Sattel und 2400 gemessene Höhenmeter, aber mindesten 3500 gefühlte Höhenmeter!!





Bei besten Bedingung (trockener, fester Asphalt) rollte man sich warm, um schon nach 10min. die besonderen Witterungsbedingungen kennen- und fürchten zu lernen, die uns den langen Tag begleiten sollten  tiefer, klebriger, brauner Matsch. Im Tal der Verschönerung bei Linz wurde deshalb ein netter, kleiner Serpentinentrail zur ersten Uphillprüfung, an der alle jämmerlich versagten. Na ja, wer sein Radl liebt, der schiebt.

Oben angekommen führte die Route durch Dattenberg durch die Felder mit touristischen Ausblicken auf Remagen, Gevatter Rhein und die Erpeler Ley über Hof Ronig in das nächste matschige Tal. Hier ereilte uns die obligatorische Wisskirchen-Panne und es sollte nicht die Letzte bleiben. Dumm nur, dass sich Uwe immer die schattigen Plätze aussucht, wo eine Panne in der Sonne doch so viel erträglicher wäre. Irgendwann war dann der Schlauch getauscht und wir konnten das Warmfahren wieder aufnehmen.





Der erste Berg wurde noch im sanften Morgenlicht bei Rothe Kreuz überfahren 





Danach wurden die mühsam erkämpften Höhenmeter völlig sinnlos, überaus mühelos und mit großem Spassfaktor wieder zügig auf dem Downhill in das Ariendorfer Tal vernichtet.
Ach ja, sagte ich schon etwas über die widrigen Witterungsbedingungen? Es war einfach immer noch zuviel Wasser im Wald. Da wir auf einer Tour nicht einfach nur fahren, sondern uns auch intellektuell zu verständigen wissen, wurden hochgeistige Theorien über die Ursache des Zuviel Wasser im Wald eruiert.  Jetzt wissen wir es! Es ist das Schmelzwasser des nicht dagewesenen Winters.

Wie dem auch sei, der Matsch brachte längst verschüttet geglaubte Kindheitserinnerungen ans Tageslicht und jeder der Mitfahrer wünschte sich die Wiederholung des Matsche-Downhills. Nicht vergessen  Brille auf, Mund zu und der Spass beginnt. 





Nach dem touristischen Abstecher zum Schloss Arenfels und die kurze Fahrt durch die Weinberge von Bad Hönningen drehte der Kompass wieder in Richtung Wald. Durch das Moorbachtal führte die Tour hinauf in luftige Höhen bis zum Malberg. Hier passierten wir den Skilift (kein Scherz!) und konnten schwach am Horizont das Industriedenkmal Grube Georg erkennen, den Scheitelpunkt der Tour. Nur vergingen bis dahin noch etliche Stunden.

So mancher fragt sich (besonders Freunde und Bekannte, die nicht Biken), warum sich die Verrückten  dies antun. Dabei ist die Antwort doch sooo einfach  rauffahren, um runterfahren zu können! Die Abfahrt vom Malberg war denn auch eines der vielen Highlights. Sahniger, flowiger Trail auf weichem Blätterboden.





Schon Konfuzius wusste auf jeden Weg nach unten folgt ein Weg nach oben. Und so war es auch. Zuerst trailig an der Wied entlang und immer steiler werdend bis auch der letzte Biker vom Radl musste, um dem Muskelfaserriss zu entgehen. 





Wer arbeitet, der muss auch ruhen. Diesmal am Aussichtspunkt oberhalb von Datzeroth:





Über liebliche Almwiesen durch das Örtchen Wolfenacker suchten wir den nächsten Trail, der uns in das idyllische Fockenbachtal führte. Eigentlich sollte die anschliessende Bergfahrt auf einem kleinen Asphaltsträßchen der Erholung dienen. Aber offensichtlich funktioniert dies auf Team Tomburg Touren überhaupt nicht. Kleine Spurtetappen lassen sich einfach nicht verhindern. Als Nebeneffekt leidet natürlich die Leidenswilligkeit bzw. Leidensfähigkeit der Nicht-Rennfahrer unter den Mitfahrenden.





Der Vollständigkeit halber möchte ich nicht unerwähnt lassen, dass wir nicht nur W-Pannen hatten. Auch unser Gast aus dem hohen Norden fühlte sich solidarisch und wollte ebenfalls unbedingt seinen Reifen flicken.







Am Ende des Fockenbachtales fuhren wir auf Schotter wieder auf die Höhe bis an die A3. Hier war nun endlich Mittagspause angesagt und wir kehrten beim freundlichen Tankstellenwirt ein. Besonders die idyllische Aussenterasse mit Ausblick freute das Herz und die Seele.





Frisch gedopt wollten die Männer wieder spielen gehen. Und natürlich hatte der Guide immer wieder eine der schönen, schlammigen Spielwiesen parat. Natürlich bevorzugt bergauf!





Die Abfahrt durch die idyllischen Täler des Urbaches und Aubaches war zwar wunderschön (wenn man Natur liebt), aber unspektakulär, da wenig Schlamm und keine Trails. 

So langsam neigte sich der Tag dem Ende zu und der Guide mahnte zur Eile. Schliesslich sollte der Felsentrail noch bei Tageslicht befahren werden. Aber nee, just zu diesem Zeitpunkt musste der Eingangs erwähnte Herr U.W. wieder eine Panne vortäuschen. Sein Bruder T.W übte sich dann in orthodoxen Schlauchdiagnosemethoden, die aber eine Beschleunigung der Problembewältigung nicht nachhaltig erreichen konnten.





Aber was tut man nicht alles, um seine Mitfahrer glücklich zu machen. Kurzerhand wurde der Tourverlauf etwas entschärft (keiner hats gemerkt) und wir erreichten den Felsentrail hinunter nach Altwied. Was für ein Sahnestück!





Altwied und Linz trennte, neben vielen Kilometern, jetzt nur noch der letzte Berg. Schnell das letzte Powergel eingeworfen und in die Pedale getreten. Wir waren spät dran, aber wir hatten unsere Sonnenbrille auf.
Die Sonne kämpfte mit dem Horizont zu, verlor und verschwand. Tja, das heisst, es wurde dunkel. Stockdunkel! Das folgende Bild zeigt die verwegenen Radler etwa eine Stunde vor dem Zieleinlauf





Im Rennradsport kennt man ja den Begriff Belgischer Kreisel, doch was ist ein TT Wurm??? Ganz einfach. In Ermangelung ausreichender Leuchtmittel wurde christlich geteilt. Der erste Biker bekommt den Scheinwerfer und der letzte das Blinklicht. Und dazwischen?? Nichts!! Also ein langer Lindwurm aus dunklen, verwegenen und bis zur Unkenntlichkeit verdreckten Gestalten und eben eine Funzel vorne, eine Funzel hinten. Na, zum Glück hat uns keiner gesehen. ;-) Für das nächste Mal werde ich die alte kölsche Weisheit beherzigen: Un ich sach noch, Jong, nemm et Lämpschen mit.

Es war ein langer, aber perfekter Tag. Ein großer Dank an alle Mitfahrer, die allesamt mit Humor und Biss bis zum Ende durchgehalten haben und hoffentlich auch in Zukunft noch mal mit mir fahren. Die obligatorische 10%-tige Verlustquote eines normalen Team Tomburg Ausscheidungsrennens wurde diesmal nicht erreicht. Alle kamen an. Trotzdem nicht vergessen, das Motto des Team Tomburg heisst Wir sind ja nicht zum Spass hier!

Ciao,
       Ralf

P.S. Weitere Bilder in meinem Photoalbum.


----------



## Giom (12. März 2007)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> warum sich die Verrückten dies antun. Dabei ist die Antwort doch sooo einfach  *rauffahren, um runterfahren zu können*!



Andersrum Ralf, andersrum!



blitzfitz schrieb:


> Wir sind ja nicht zum Spass hier!



Besser Ralf, viel besser!

Das war echt eine schöne Tour   

gruß
guillaume


----------



## Kompostman (13. März 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> Andersrum Ralf, andersrum!



Nein, Guillaume. Beides! 

@Ralf: Danke für den Bericht! Schöne Photos dabei.

@U.W.: Wie sind deine Photos geworden? Poste doch auch mal ein paar gute.... Ich warte da speziell auf eins.....


----------



## hummock (13. März 2007)

@Blitzfitz

Hallo Ralf,

super Wetter,klasse Mitfahrer,superschöne Tour,toller Guide 

und zum Schluß noch ein guter Bericht mit schönen Bildern.

*Was will man mehr?*

MfG
Uli


----------



## monsterchen (13. März 2007)

Danke Ralph    !!!

Was für eine Tour, ich wollte es wissen  und jetzt weis ich es. Hinter Linz fängt das Bikerparadies an.    
Schade , daß es noch so früh dunkel wird   , ich hätte noch ewig durch diese wunderbare Landschaft fahren können. 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Handlampe (13. März 2007)

Feiner Bericht zur "Ich will es gar nicht mehr wissen" Tour, Ralf  

Ich hatte am Abend dann auch noch ein Aha-Erlebniss.

Nicht nur meine Augen hatten ein wenig Probleme mit dem Sehen an diesem Tag, wohl auch meine Kamera.

So hat sich dann auch der allgegenwärtige Schlamm auf den Bildern und Filmen verewigt, nämlich als feine Schleimspur fast zentrisch in der Bildmitte  
So befand sich dieser hübsche Fleck, unbemerkt vom Fotografen, seit etwa dem 2. Bild formschön auf der Linse. 

Trotzdem wird es mich nicht abhalten, einen kleinen Film zusammenzuschneiden.


P.S.

Hier noch mein Foto des Tages von unserem Kollegen mit dem HH auf dem Nummernschild. Jetzt weiß ich auch wofür diese Abkürzung steht:







Natürlich: "Hüpfender Hanseat"


----------



## blitzfitz (13. März 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> So hat sich dann auch der allgegenwärtige Schlamm auf den Bildern und Filmen verewigt, nämlich als feine Schleimspur fast zentrisch in der Bildmitte



Da wird sich Kompostman aber freuen. Endlich mal das Liteville so richtig zum Fliegen gebracht, perfekt photographiert und was sieht man? Ein Bike in größter Schärfe und einen verschmierten Fleck dort wo der Biker sitzen müsste. Das nennt man Schicksal!  

Ralf

P.S: Massa, wir warten alle gespannt auf den Film.


----------



## blitzfitz (13. März 2007)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Schade , daß es noch so früh dunkel wird   , ich hätte noch ewig durch diese wunderbare Landschaft fahren können.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Thomas



Keine Sorge. Die Tage werden länger und ich arbeite schon an der nächsten Megatour. "Best of Wiedtal Trails" oder so ähnlich.  

Ralf


----------



## Handlampe (13. März 2007)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> Da wird sich Kompostman aber freuen. Endlich mal das Liteville so richtig zum Fliegen gebracht, perfekt photographiert und was sieht man? Ein Bike in größter Schärfe und einen verschmierten Fleck dort wo der Biker sitzen müsste. Das nennt man Schicksal!



Na, da hab ich noch ein wenig Glück gehabt, der Fleck liegt doch ein wenig weiter unten, Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kompostman (13. März 2007)

Schade mit dem Matschfleck auf der Linse. Müsste man bei solchen Bedingungen öfters mal checken. Hat mir leider auch schon gute Bilderserien versaut. Aber thx für das cool Bild. (Ach noch was: Ich habe BN auf dem Nummernschild! Was denn auch sonst....)
Könntest du mir das nochmal in guter Auflösung an meine E-mail Adresse schicken: nur.alex(klammeraffe)gmx.de
thx

Bei der nächsten Tour bin ich wieder dabei wenn es sich irgendwie bei mir einrichten lässt. Aber bitte rechtzeitig Bescheid sagen.
Ach, habt ih was dagegen, wenn ich die Bilder die ihr hier postet auf meiner Seite einbaue? Sie sind jetzt drin. Wenn ja nehme ich sie gerne wieder raus.

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Handlampe (13. März 2007)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Könntest du mir das nochmal in guter Auflösung an meine E-mail Adresse schicken: nur.alex(klammeraffe)gmx.de



Hi Alex

Hab das Bild schon an die Bergschrund Adresse geschickt. War das OK?

Ansonsten schick ich es nochmal an die andere Adresse


----------



## Handlampe (14. März 2007)

So, das kleine schlammige Video ist online.

Die Qualität....naja, sevenload halt. Wer eine bessere will muß die sich schon bei mir holen, als SVCD, obwohl, der Schlammfleck auf der Linse bleibt auch bei der besseren Qualität erhalten


----------



## Kompostman (14. März 2007)

Danke ist angekommen & ein schönes Video ist es geworden!


----------



## rpo35 (14. März 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> So, das kleine schlammige Video ist online...


Moin Uwe,

du mußt noch ein, mittlerweile etwas betagteres, Video von einer Ahrtal-Tour haben. Kannst du das nicht noch mal hochladen ?

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## xadax (18. März 2007)

echt geiles video und die tour ist auch klasse.
vllt könnte ralf alias blitzfitz,mir die tour mal detailliert zusenden.
wir würden sie auch gerne mal fahren,aber mit euch können/könnten wir nicht mithalten.
falls du das machen kannst ralf,wäre ich dir sehr dankbar.
damit du weißt,wer vllt noch mitfahren würde,das ist nifnaf.
kennst du bestimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (18. März 2007)

So, nachdem letztes Wochenende das erste große Event gefeiert werden konnte, steht auch schon gleich das nächste Highlight im LMB.

Die Ultimative Wiedtal Singletrailtour

Bis zum Termin sind dann auch hoffentlich alle Trails abgetrocknet.  

Ciao,
      Ralf


----------



## xadax (18. März 2007)

blitzfitz schrieb:*Die Nummern sind die einzelnen Trails.*

wenn man die anklickt,erscheint eine fehlermeldung


----------



## Kompostman (18. März 2007)

Ich bin wieder mit am Start wenn alles passt!


----------



## Handlampe (27. März 2007)

Nachdem der Herr blitzfitz in "seinem" Tal mit der _best of collection_ vorlegt, werde ich dann mal in "meinem" Tal nachlegen und: 

Das Ahrtal The very best of singletrail. 

präsentieren. 
Start wird in Walporzheim sein- hat den Vorteil, das der erschöpfte Biker auch schon nach *17* der *24* Trails aussteigen kann- verpassen würde er dann nur so bekannte wie auch flowige Stücke wie den Lenètrail oder aber die weltberühmte Winkelgasse.

Die Eckdaten wären: 65km und 2300hm.

Leider muß ich die Trails rund um Schuld auslassen, da die Tour sonst devinitiv zu groß würde.

Termin vorraussichtlich: Mitte Mai hier in diesem Kino


----------



## Enrgy (27. März 2007)

Schön schön, was mir leider in letzter Zeit auffällt bei den ausgeschriebenen Highlight-Touren ist, daß es nicht mehr unter 60km oder 2000Hm abgehen kann  
Es ist zwar sehr lobenswert, daß die Guides da schon im Vorfeld an die konditionsschwächeren Interessenten denken und Ausstiegsmöglcihkeiten einplanen, trotzdem finden sich scheinbar kaum noch attraktive 40km/800-1000Hm Touren.  
Mag zwar sein, daß man von Planerseite sich für solch einen Klacks schon garnicht mehr aufs Rad setzt, es war aber auch mal anders. Müssen denn die attraktiven Touren immer in einer Marathonveranstaltung enden? Finde ich schade, weil ich gern mit euch fahre, aber so dann doch lieber meist nicht teilnehme.
Aber mal schauen, wie das angekündigte Großereignis angenommen wird, vielleicht werden ja 2 Gruppen gemacht oder so. Ich beobachte weiter...

Und überaupt, der WP ist vorbei, lange Touren sind also vollkommen sinnlos...


----------



## JürgenK (27. März 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Schön schön, was mir leider in letzter Zeit auffällt bei den ausgeschriebenen Highlight-Touren ist, daß es nicht mehr unter 60km oder 2000Hm abgehen kann
> Es ist zwar sehr lobenswert, daß die Guides da schon im Vorfeld an die konditionsschwächeren Interessenten denken und Ausstiegsmöglcihkeiten einplanen, trotzdem finden sich scheinbar kaum noch attraktive 40km/800-1000Hm Touren.
> Mag zwar sein, daß man von Planerseite sich für solch einen Klacks schon garnicht mehr aufs Rad setzt, es war aber auch mal anders. Müssen denn die attraktiven Touren immer in einer Marathonveranstaltung enden? Finde ich schade, weil ich gern mit euch fahre, aber so dann doch lieber meist nicht teilnehme.
> Aber mal schauen, wie das angekündigte Großereignis angenommen wird, vielleicht werden ja 2 Gruppen gemacht oder so. Ich beobachte weiter...
> ...




Ich gebe Volker ungern Recht, aber das kann ich unterschreiben.

Touren in mittlerer Geschwindigkeit bis ca. 1400 HM und einer Pause wären mir auch angenehmer um andere Reviere kennen zu lernen. Außerdem kann man dann nachmittags/abends noch was anderes machen.

Jürgen

Smileys funktionieren nicht


----------



## supasini (27. März 2007)

ich schließe mich den Vorrednern an: bis ca. 1500 Hm kann ich noch mithalten, ohne dass ich zum allzugroßen Klotz am Bein werde (ein kleiner bin ich ja immer...) - aber dann verlässt mich Mut und Kondition! Also: auch nochmal Touren für die Senioren einplanen!
lg, martin


----------



## Enrgy (28. März 2007)

JürgenK schrieb:


> Ich gebe Volker ungern Recht...



alte Bratze! 




JürgenK schrieb:


> Außerdem kann man dann nachmittags/abends noch was anderes machen.


jaja, noch ne Runde mitm Dackelschneider, wa?! 

Wie gesagt, die beiden von Ralf und Uwe ausgeschriebenen Touren sind ja schon mit Notausstieg angekündigt.
Aber das sind bislang die einzigen Touren, die das anbieten. Nun kann man natürlich sagen "dann trainiert eben mehr", aber das ist leichter gesagt als getan. Vor allem bringt mir mehr fahren auch keinen schmerzfreieren Hintern, eher im Gegenteil.
Viele lange Touren können auch garnicht großartig abgekürzt werden, so zB, jene mit Zuganreise (Jakobsweg oder Eifelcross). Beides sicher Highlights unserer Region, aber ich würde sowas eben lieber auf 2 Tage verteilen. Daher kommt eine Teilnahme eben nicht in Frage.
Kürzere Touren gibts ja auch in der Nähe, aber ich habe ehrlich gesagt eben keine Lust, öfter als 1-2x pro Jahr über FABs durch den KFL zu sumpfen.


----------



## Giom (28. März 2007)

solche Touren gibt es auch regelmässig im LMB oder? ich meine Touren um die 1500hm sowie über 2 Tage. Hatte Frank letztes Jahr nicht zum Beispiel den Lieserpfad auf 2 Tage angeboten, wo schliesslich nur 2 Leute waren? Gibt es nicht gerade im LMB einen attraktiven Vorschlag von Herrn Sonntag in Belgien 2700 in 3 Tagen zu fahren? Wer Herr Sonntag kennt (alle hier oder?) weisst, dass er immer lanschaftlich top-Strecken anbietet. Und da es für alle etwas geben muss, finde ich es gut wenn es ein paar anstrengendere Event-Touren gibt. Ich bedanke mich herzlich bei allen Leuten die Touren regelmässig anbieten...weiter so  Wenn die Tour mir zu kurz, zu hart, inattraktiv oder terminlich nicht passt, dann melde ich mich nicht an. Wenn die Tour meine Erwartungen und mein Leistungsniveau entspricht, dann freue ich mich, melde mich an. 
Gruss
Gullaume


----------



## Spooky (28. März 2007)

Ich denke das sich das im Laufe der Saison wieder auf ein 'normales' Niveau einpendeln wird. Jetzt zum Anfang der Saison ist es in etwa so wie beim Start zum WP ... alle sind einfach nur heiß auf lange, schöne Touren. Für irgendwas muß der Pokal ja gut gewesen sein.

BTW: Dann schließe ich mich den Best-Of-Ankündigungen doch mal an, April Wiedtal, Mai Ahrtal und Juni Siebengebirge (von mir vorläufig aber ohne Eckdaten)  


Grüße
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kompostman (28. März 2007)

Ich bin ja erst zwei mal mitgefahren, aber ein Frage an die Fraktion, die kürzere Touren will: Warum plant ihr nicht selber mal welche? Da würden sich dann doch bestimmt einige anmelden. Mich eingeschlossen wenn es zeitlich passt.

Gruß

Alex dersichnebendentourenvonralfunduweauchaufanderetourenfreut.


----------



## Schnegge (28. März 2007)

Was geht denn hier ab  

Wieso werden sich hier über ein *freiwiliges *unentgetliches *Angebot * einiger guides beschwert  Wer eine Tour reinstell und plant hat jawohl das recht diese so zu planen wie er das möchte  ... wem das Angebot nicht passt kann doch selbst Touren einstellen  

Gruß vom Jörg
der seine Touren weiterhin nach seinem eigenen Geschmack anbieten wird


----------



## Derk (28. März 2007)

@ Hammelhetzer :    Dieter, bist Du krank ?
                            Wo bleibt denn Dein Beitrag ?


----------



## grüner Frosch (28. März 2007)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Was geht denn hier ab
> 
> Wieso werden sich hier über ein *freiwiliges *unentgetliches *Angebot * einiger guides beschwert  Wer eine Tour reinstell und plant hat jawohl das recht diese so zu planen wie er das möchte  ... wem das Angebot nicht passt kann doch selbst Touren einstellen
> 
> ...



Hi Jörg,

ich glaube, das die lieben Kollegen das nicht so böse meinen, sondern lediglich ein paar Wünche vortragen. Die möchten halt gerne mal "interessante" oder einfach mal andere Gebiete anfahren ohne daraus einen Marathon zu starten. Nur, eine weite Anfahrt lohnt m.M. nach nicht für eine 3 Std. Tour.


----------



## Pardus (28. März 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

also die Touren mit Uwe und dem TT waren fÃ¼r mich in der letzen Session das Highlight und eine gute Vorbereitung fÃ¼r den Alpen Cross. Ich hechele meist auch  hinterher und auf dem Jakobsweg letztes Jahr bin ich fast liegen geblieben. Trotzdem ziehen mich gerade die Touren um/Ã¼ber 2000 hm (Kilometer sind dann ja eigentlich Nebensache) immer wieder magisch an.  

Da ich sonst kaum Leute kenne, auÃer eine Fraktion in den Wupperbergen,  die solche Touren anbieten und ich leider auch nicht zu jedem Termin Zeit habe, bin ich froh dass Uwe solche Touren plantâ¦ 

Also von mir aus weiter soâ¦


----------



## on any sunday (28. März 2007)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Was geht denn hier ab
> 
> Wieso werden sich hier über ein *freiwiliges *unentgetliches *Angebot * einiger guides beschwert



Ganz ruhig Brauner, ich werde bestimmt meine Touren für *Zwangsrekrutierte* und *Abkassierte* weiterhin anbieten wie ich das möchte.  
Die Angebote für Bekloppte werden sich in Grenzen halten und die paar Deppen, die hier Touren anbieten, wollen sich auch noch mit Normalsterblichen abgeben.  



grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Nur, eine weite Anfahrt lohnt m.M. nach nicht für eine 3 Std. Tour.



Das mag bei Fröschen anderes sein, aber es kommt nicht immer auf die Länge an.


----------



## Manni (28. März 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Nur, eine weite Anfahrt lohnt m.M. nach nicht für eine 3 Std. Tour.



Unter 3-Tagestouren steige ich garnicht erst ins Auto  

Mein einziger Kritikpunkt ist die schlechte Abstimmung der 2000+x Tour-Guides untereinander, da kann man unmöglich überall mit  

Gruß Manni


----------



## määd (28. März 2007)

oha.... das pensum ist aber gestiegen bei den HandlampeTours. Hoffentlich komm ich da wieder ran.... nach langer Abstinenz

Das spricht wohl erstmal für die Familienrunden mit 1500 hm bei 130 km oder was

(Uwe tritt mich mal in den Arsch)


----------



## Uplooser (28. März 2007)

Derk schrieb:


> @ Hammelhetzer :    Dieter, bist Du krank ?
> Wo bleibt denn Dein Beitrag ?


Hey Hammelmarder wat is !?! Die Uhr läuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (28. März 2007)

määd schrieb:


> oha.... das pensum ist aber gestiegen bei den HandlampeTours. Hoffentlich komm ich da wieder ran.... nach langer Abstinenz
> 
> Das spricht wohl erstmal für die Familienrunden mit 1500 hm bei 130 km oder was
> 
> (Uwe tritt mich mal in den Arsch)



Hi Jan.....du lebst!!!!  Ich dachte schon, du wärst mit deiner Freundin bei der letzten Tour in der Wahner Heide in denTreibsand geraten.
Hoffentlich bis bald.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (28. März 2007)

Uplooser schrieb:


> Hey Hammelmarder wat is !?! Die Uhr läuft.



????????

Hab' mit Tomburgern kein Problem, nette Menschen, freundliche Gesichter. Finde Touren mit 2000 HM+ ok. Fahrtechnisch muß ich immer abwegen.


----------



## Handlampe (28. März 2007)

Find ich Super, dass hier mal wieder richtig was los ist.

Naja, die Highlighttouren sind....wie der Name schon sagt: Hochlichttouren.....sollen also was ganz Besonderes werden.

Und da Ralf begonnen hat, konnte ich die Sache doch nicht auf mir sitzen lassen  

Find ich auch gut, das andere Kollegen mitziehen, wie zum Beispiel der Chef vom 7Gebirge, Marco alias Spooky, der eine "BestofTour" in seinem Gebiet anbietet.

So kommen wir vielleicht dieses Jahr in jedem Gebiet in den Genuss einer "BestofTour"......fänd ich klasse.


Ansonsten wird es natürlich auch wieder ganz "normale" Touren geben.
Die Meisten kennen das TT doch mittlerweile: Wir müssen doch erstmal aus dem Winterschlaf aufwachen.....wie eigentlich jedes Jahr



P.S.

Ausserdem mußte ich mir von Kollegen Fungrisu von den Sevenhillern sagen lassen, das ein gewisser KingCAZAL (der noch nie bei uns mitgefahren ist) von den ehemaligen Bonner Löwen behauptet: 

Das TT veranstaltet nur Kaffeefahrten......also bitte



P.P.S.

Übrigens war ich heute mit dem grünen Hüpftier auf Explorertour im unterern Ahrtal bei Bad Bodendorf unterwegs.
Herausgekommen ist eine sehr schöne "normale" Tour mit 32 Km und knapp 800hm mit ein paar feinen neuen Trails.


----------



## Krampe (28. März 2007)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Was geht denn hier ab
> 
> Wieso werden sich hier über ein *freiwiliges *unentgetliches *Angebot * einiger guides beschwert  Wer eine Tour reinstell und plant hat jawohl das recht diese so zu planen wie er das möchte  ... wem das Angebot nicht passt kann doch selbst Touren einstellen
> 
> ...



Hi Jörg,
Dann mußt Du ja nur noch die geplante Geschwindigkeit (langsam/mittel/schnell) einhalten oder genauer definieren damit man nicht umsonst anreist und/oder die Tour vorzeitig abbrechen muß weil die Körner nicht ausreichen.
Bei einer langen Tour sollte der Guide das mehr beachten.
Das Problem haben aber einige hier die Touren nach eigenem Geschmack anbieten und kein Geld dafür verlangen..
@all
Wieso habe ich eigentlich keine Smileys mehr hier , was???
Und wo kann ich meine Punkte für den Sommerpokal eintragen?
Wann wird denn endlich mal ne lange Tour angeboten?
Alles ungelöste Fragen...
Grüsse Christof


----------



## Redking (28. März 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> So kommen wir vielleicht dieses Jahr in jedem Gebiet in den Genuss einer "BestofTour"......fänd ich klasse.



Ui das wird ja geil für mich Best of Heide!    
Leider setzt ihr euch dafür nicht aufs Rad!   

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Krampe (28. März 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Ui das wird ja geil für mich Best of Heide!
> Leider setzt ihr euch dafür nicht aufs Rad!
> 
> Grüße
> Klaus



Wieso?
10 x Best of Heide ist doch auch schön!
Da kann man nach belieben aussteigen und später wieder einsteigen oder so...
Mit den Höhenmetern wird`s natürlich schwer 
Gruß Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (28. März 2007)

Kaum bin ich mal zwei Tage im britischen Ausland und schon geht hier die Post ab.  

Aber keine Sorge, jeder bekommt, was er sich wünscht, ob lang, mittel oder kurz. Das Jahr ist ja noch jung. Aber vergesst nicht, euch trotz all dieses Geschreibsels dennoch aufs Radl zu setzen.  

Happy Riding,

Ralf

P.S. Ich habe auch noch Touren im Hinterkopf für Krabbelgruppen und ebenso für Normalbiker (wer auch immer dies in diesem Forum sein möge  )


----------



## on any sunday (28. März 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Fahrtechnisch muß ich immer *abwegen*.



Freudscher Ferschreibär?


----------



## Enrgy (29. März 2007)

Schnegge schrieb:


> ... wem das Angebot nicht passt kann doch selbst Touren einstellen...



Aye Käptn...

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=222

Und, besser so?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (29. März 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Freudscher Ferschreibär?



Oops,

lag wahrscheinlich an meiner Gutenachtmedizin .

Abwegig, was du so denkst .


Tja, Best of Villetrails ist z.Z. leider nicht, da sich Forstamt und Kyrill leider zu einer sehr unchristlichen Allianz verbunden haben und viele meiner Lieblingstrails tatsächlich unpassierbar gemacht haben (zw. ständiges Übertragen von Bäumen erforderlich machen)  .


----------



## Cheetah (29. März 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Aye Käptn...
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=222
> 
> Und, besser so?



Welche Mehrheit bestimmt wo es lang geht, die Einfache, die Relative oder die Absolute? Ich finde so was sollten wir vorher festlegen, oder in Rahmen einer Tagesordnung als Top 1 abarbeiten.

*Es lebe die Demokratie!*


----------



## Fungrisu (29. März 2007)

Spooky schrieb:


> Dann schließe ich mich den Best-Of-Ankündigungen doch mal an, April Wiedtal, Mai Ahrtal und Juni Siebengebirge (von mir vorläufig aber ohne Eckdaten)
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Marco



Tach zusammen,
ich würde mich gerne dir anschließen Marco. Dann können wir ja zusammen ein Best of Siebengebirge ausarbeiten.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## blitzfitz (29. März 2007)

Fungrisu schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> ich würde mich gerne dir anschließen Marco. Dann können wir ja zusammen ein Best of Siebengebirge ausarbeiten.
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Weiter so, liebe Freunde!!

2007 wird ein Megajahr.  

Ciao,
      Ralf


----------



## supasini (29. März 2007)

ok, ich biete dann "Best of Rund um Euskirchen" an, Termin noch ungewiss, aber ca. 60 km/1200 Hm - sollte auch für mittelfitte machbar sein (immerhin will ich ja auch mithalten


----------



## Kalinka (30. März 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Ui das wird ja geil für mich Best of Heide!
> Leider setzt ihr euch dafür nicht aufs Rad!
> 
> Grüße
> Klaus


Ich aber


----------



## Spooky (30. März 2007)

Hey Jörg,

cool, wenn du dabei bist brauchen wir ja eigentlich gar nix vorzubereiten, sondern können die Tour einfach mal spontan angehen.  

Habe jetzt aber erst einmal noch zwei andere Events zu planen, mit dem Thema befasse ich mich erst wieder im Mai  


Grüße
Marco



Fungrisu schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> ich würde mich gerne dir anschließen Marco. Dann können wir ja zusammen ein Best of Siebengebirge ausarbeiten.
> 
> Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (30. März 2007)

Ok, ich sehe schon, dieses Jahr gibts in jedem Gebiet nur noch "Best of"-Touren. 
Aber nächstes Jahr dann bitte nur noch eine einzige Tour: 
"Best of Best of"!!   ...Die ist dann 600km+ und dauert....lange....


----------



## Kompostman (31. März 2007)

Ich hätte dann noch ein Best of Hamburg anzubieten...
incl. Kiez, Schanze und Fischmarkt!


----------



## Handlampe (1. April 2007)

An alle Bestof Guides:   ICH WILL ÜBERALL MIT


Verdammt.....warum hat das Jahr nur 365 Tage.....


P.S. 

Dann bau ich mit Boris noch eine Best of Kottenforsttrails Runde, dann sind auch Alle beruhigt, die mit den Höhenmetern ein wenig Probleme haben


----------



## Kompostman (1. April 2007)

oh ja, da können wir mal was zusammen machen. Das ist ja mein altes Hosentaschenrevier! Wenn ihr Bock habt, können wir das gerne zusammen in Angriff nehmen. ich glaube zwar nicht, dass einer von uns Wege kennt die den anderen fremd sind aber.....lustig könnte das werden.
Meld dich mal per PM wenn du Bock hast.

Gruß

Alex (Der nicht mehr schläft und so die 365 Tage besser nutzen kann. Tagsüber biken und nachts zwischen Bonn und Hamburg pendeln. ;-))


----------



## Giom (1. April 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> An alle Bestof Guides:   ICH WILL ÜBERALL MIT



best Of Rückseite Löwenburg mit mir? Ich kennte da einen Weg
guillaume


----------



## supasini (1. April 2007)

wie oft?!


----------



## blitzfitz (1. April 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> wie oft?!



Rückseite der Löwenburg = 150m Hm Differenz

Giom Faktor = mindestens 3000 Hm pro Tour

Ergo 3000 / 150 = 20!!

Viel Spass beim Schwindeligfahren!!    

Ralf


----------



## Giom (1. April 2007)

falsch!
schmelztalsperre - Löwenburg: 320 hm

3200 / 320 = 10 !


----------



## supasini (1. April 2007)

ich mach dann oben nickpik während du die letzen 9 uphills fährst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kompostman (3. April 2007)

So, nachdem ich jetzt schon ein paar mal von euren Touren profitiert habe, ist mir gestern beim fahren die Idee gekommen, mal eine Tour hier in HH zu veranstalten. Ich würde das mit einem Besuch in HH kombinieren, einer Stadtrundfahrt per Bike und natürlich einer abendlichen Tour über Kiez und Schanze.
Für Unterkünfte könnt eich kostengünstig sorgen. Die Fahrt hoch als Fahrgemeinschaft oder per Bahn kostet ja auch nicht die Welt. (Mache ich ja auch jedes mal wenn ich mit euch fahre...)

Wer von euch hätte denn prinzipiell Lust dazu? Termin ist ja frei wählbar. Tagsüber könnte die Holde (Sofern sie denn nicht mitkommt) ja die Stadt unsicher machen.

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Enrgy (3. April 2007)

Kompostman schrieb:


> .... kostengünstig ..... kostet ja auch nicht die Welt. ....Tagsüber könnte die Holde ja die Stadt unsicher machen....


Das sind 2 Dinge, die sich grundsätzlich widersprechen...


----------



## Handlampe (3. April 2007)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Wer von euch hätte denn prinzipiell Lust dazu? Termin ist ja frei wählbar. Tagsüber könnte die Holde (Sofern sie denn nicht mitkommt) ja die Stadt unsicher machen.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Alex



Habe Interesse. War zwar schon in der Hansestadt.....aber die Kombi hört sich sehr interessant an.  

Gibt es denn dann auch eineTour in den berühmten Harburger Bergen?


----------



## Kompostman (4. April 2007)

Kennst du noch andere gute Bikegebiete hier?  
Die guten Trails die es hier gibt, sind schon alle südlich der Elbe zu finden. Aber dank der S-Bahn ist man fix da.

Aber ich könnte auch noch einen Nightride durch den Volkspark anbieten, bzw [email protected] 
Ich fänd's cool mich mal revanchieren zu können.


----------



## blitzfitz (9. April 2007)

Liebe Biker,

heute war einfach der perfekte Tag, um die BestOf Edition Tour am 29.04. testzufahren. Trockene, aber gleichzeitig weiche, geschmeidige Trails und dazu ein Wetterchen, dass die Seele lacht.  
Als Vorgeschmack drei Bilder der heutigen Tour:













Ach ja, wer es noch nicht gelesen haben sollte. Die Tour ist als "schwer" eingestuft und nach dem heutigen Rennen (dank meiner Mitfahrer) ist diese Einstufung absolut zutreffend.





Mit einer 20-iger Gruppe würde ich mal auf eine Gesamttourenzeit (incl. Pausen, Pannen etc.) auf 9+ Stunden tippen. Aber wie heisst es noch so schön beim Team Tomburg "Wir sind ja nicht zum Spass hier!"  

Ciao,
      Ralf


----------



## grüner Frosch (9. April 2007)

Tststs, also, ich/wir sind heute morgen auch 72 Km gefahren, haben dafür aber nur 3,5 Std. gebraucht. Was war denn bei euch los, wieder mal Pannen ohne Ende mit der TT-Abteilung aus Alfter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kompostman (9. April 2007)

Ich freu mich, sieht ja viel versprechend aus!


----------



## grüner Frosch (9. April 2007)

blitzfitz schrieb:


>



Ist das Rote da unten rechts unser Giom auf ner Abfahrt vor Thomas!?


----------



## blitzfitz (9. April 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Ist das Rote da unten rechts unser Giom auf ner Abfahrt vor Thomas!?



Mal ganz ruhig da im grünen Teich. Die Bilder sind nach ästhetischen Gesichtspunkten ausgewählt. Natürlich liegen die richtig schmachvollen Bilder (frag nicht für wen  ) zensiert bei mir in der Schublade.

Nur eines darf ich verraten. Am Ende war keiner mehr vorne oder hinten, sondern alle Drei fix und alle.  

Ralf


----------



## Daywalker74 (9. April 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Tststs, 72 Km gefahren, haben dafür aber nur 3,5 Std. gebraucht.
> 
> dafür sind ja frösche in dieser jahreszeit bekannt, das sie das maul weeeiit aufreißen
> wo ist den das höhenprofil hä? das sah sicher so aus ________________
> ...


----------



## Giom (9. April 2007)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> Am Ende war keiner mehr vorne oder hinten, sondern alle Drei fix und alle.
> 
> Ralf



So war das auch. Meister Blitzfitz hat in der Tour nichts vergessen. Es gibt nicht nur nette Trailabfahrten, es gibt auch mehrere... "nette" Rampen und Trailauffahrten

gruß
guillaume


----------



## Kompostman (9. April 2007)

Das scheint ja immer besser zu werden!


----------



## grüner Frosch (10. April 2007)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> grüner Frosch schrieb:
> 
> 
> > wo ist den das höhenprofil hä? das sah sicher so aus ________________
> ...


----------



## Enrgy (10. April 2007)

Neee, Giom fährt _/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\_     

/\= Löwenburg 
/\= Löwenburg 
/\= Löwenburg 
/\= Löwenburg 
/\= Löwenburg 
/\= Löwenburg 
/\= Löwenburg 
/\= Löwenburg 
/\= Löwenburg 
/\= Löwenburg


----------



## grüner Frosch (10. April 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Neee, Giom fährt _/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\_
> 
> /\= Löwenburg
> /\= Löwenburg
> ...



Du sollltest doch damit aufhören


----------



## monsterchen (10. April 2007)

Mann, ihr fangt hier aber schon früh mit dem Vorspiel an. 

Aber is lustig  

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (10. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gerade versucht, den Treffpunkt für den 29igsten im Termin mir anzusehen. Da bekomme ich aber leider nur einen toten Link angezeigt. 
Könnte das berichtigt werden? 

Grüße

Holger


----------



## blitzfitz (10. April 2007)

Happy_User schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe gerade versucht, den Treffpunkt für den 29igsten im Termin mir anzusehen. Da bekomme ich aber leider nur einen toten Link angezeigt.
> Könnte das berichtigt werden?
> ...



Schon geschehen.

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## Happy_User (10. April 2007)

Super Danke.
Dann muss nur noch das Wetter stimmen. )


----------



## Handlampe (23. April 2007)

Na, die Anzahl der Anmeldungen für die BestofAhrtaltrails sind ja wohl eher bescheiden.

Was ist denn da los? Kommen die Herrschaften nicht so früh aus dem Quark?


----------



## Kompostman (23. April 2007)

Wat der Bauer nicht kennt,.....


----------



## andy_b (23. April 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Na, die Anzahl der Anmeldungen für die BestofAhrtaltrails sind ja wohl eher bescheiden.
> 
> Was ist denn da los? Kommen die Herrschaften nicht so früh aus dem Quark?



Moin Uwe,

du bist lustig.
Mißfallen über den von dir gewählten Termin habe ich schon im OAS-Thread gepostet. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3630944&postcount=1382

Ich wäre gerne dabei. Wie sieht's aus mit Terminänderung ?
(Ich weiß schon, einen Termin wo alle können gibt's nicht)

Gruß Andy


----------



## supasini (23. April 2007)

nix, dat datum is juut!
ist familiär eingebucht, und die Terminänderung bei der Malmedy-Aktion hat mir da schon den Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Man kann eben nicht alles haben!
cu, martin


----------



## mikkael (24. April 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Na, die Anzahl der Anmeldungen für die BestofAhrtaltrails sind ja wohl eher bescheiden.
> 
> Was ist denn da los? Kommen die Herrschaften nicht so früh aus dem Quark?


Hallo Uwe,

das Gleiche hier. Ich will, aber ich kann an *dem Tag* nicht, weil ich mit Michael in Belgien bin.

Vielleicht lässt sich da was ändern bzw anpassen. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Scottti (25. April 2007)

*Hi Mikkael,*

Danke für den Tip mit dem Thunder Mountain Trail.* Supergeil!!!*  
Den Titel TTE hast Du Dir jetzt echt verdient. 

Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (26. April 2007)

Scottti schrieb:


> *Hi Mikkael,*
> 
> Danke für den Tip mit dem Thunder Mountain Trail.* Supergeil!!!*
> Den Titel TTE hast Du Dir jetzt echt verdient.
> ...


Hi Oli..

wie war die Reise? Mann, ich will wieder hin!!! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Handlampe (26. April 2007)

mikkael schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,
> 
> das Gleiche hier. Ich will, aber ich kann an *dem Tag* nicht, weil ich mit Michael in Belgien bin.
> 
> ...



Tja, da hab ich wohl ein wenig gepennt.
Aber ich werd den Termin jetzt nicht mehr verschieben....aber das Ahrtal läuft ja nicht weg.


----------



## Scottti (28. April 2007)

mikkael schrieb:


> Hi Oli..
> 
> wie war die Reise? Mann, ich will wieder hin!!!
> 
> VG Mikkael



Einfach klasse! Ich will auch wieder hin!
Wir sehen uns bestimmt noch bei einer Tour in diesem Sommer, werde dir dann mehr berichten.

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## Kompostman (28. April 2007)

Hat jemand spontan Lust heute Nachmittag im Kottenforst oder Siebengebirge eine Runde zu fahren?
Wenn ja ruft einfach mal durch: 0179/6840027

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Happy_User (29. April 2007)

Moin,

ich mache mich gleich auf die Socken nach Linz. Sollte hoffentlich ohne Stau pünktlich eintreffen. ;-)))

Grüße


----------



## Enrgy (29. April 2007)

Den Stau gibts erst auf den Trails...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krampe (29. April 2007)

War ne nette Runde heute Ralf 
Das "richtige" Weizen hat auf jeden Fall heute Abend wieder super geschmeckt  ,was meistens eine Nachwirkung einer schönen staubigen u. sonnigen Tour mit netten Leuten ist.
Wenn nicht dieser ständige Gripmangel gewesen wäre..in der Servicewüste Wiedtal (is ok..die Tomatensuppe )
Grüsse Christof


----------



## Handlampe (29. April 2007)

*Waow*

Schon wieder ein perfekter Biketag.
Langsam wird es unheimlich.

Da hat Ralf wirklich nicht zu viel versprochen: Ein Trailfeuerwerk mit allem was das Bikerherz begehrt.
Mit vielen tollen bekannten Trails (teilweise aber in unbekannter Richtung) und einigen für mich zumindest neuen spektakulären Pfaden in wunderschöner Landschaft im und um das herrliche Wiedtal.

Tolle Mittagspause mit lecka Essen (teilweise auch in unbekannter Richtung serviert

Und dazu ein großer lustiger Haufen Biker, der sich erstaunlich homogen durch das Traillabyrinth ohne größere Schäden mit viel Spass bei der Sache manövriert hat.

*Einfach Spitze*


----------



## schneifel (30. April 2007)

Super Ralf !!!

Schöne Landschaft und klasse Trails . Grosses Lob an den Guide 

on dat op de schääl sick...

Jetzt sind die trails im wiedtal auch richtig staubfrei

gruß Thomas


----------



## Fungrisu (30. April 2007)

Was soll man noch dazu sagen? Das war einfach nur        

Außer der super Tour war mein persönliches Highlight der nette Mensch der uns spontan eine Kiste Wasser zur Verfügung gestellt hat  

Gruß Jörg


----------



## andy_b (30. April 2007)

*Echt Super *

war die Best of Wiedtal Runde.
Tolle Ansammlung von schönen Trails, schön kompakt, mit einer gemessen an der Teilnehmeranzahl erstaunlichen Performance. 

Danke Ralf    

Gruß 
Andy


----------



## Happy_User (30. April 2007)

Moin,

war klasse gestern. Immer wieder gerne. Selten soviel gelacht und einmalige Trails. Eine Runde, die man glatt zwei Mal fahren muss. 
Was sind da schon eine Stunde Anfahrt????

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## on any sunday (30. April 2007)

Schleimer, ihr.  

Ich fand die Runde zu staubig, zu steil, diese schmalen Wege waren ja echt gefährlich, die vielen Leute nervig, der Anfahrtsweg viel zu weit und der Streckenverlauf hatte ja mit einer Runde rein garnichts zu tun. Nie wieder.


----------



## Happy_User (30. April 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Schleimer, ihr.
> 
> Ich fand die Runde zu staubig, zu steil, diese schmalen Wege waren ja echt gefährlich, die vielen Leute nervig, der Anfahrtsweg viel zu weit und der Streckenverlauf hatte ja mit einer Runde rein garnichts zu tun. Nie wieder.


Ja, der Staub hat mich auch irritiert. Bei uns im Club wird vorher immer gewässert 

Grüße
 Holger

PS: Morgen etwas geplant?


----------



## Kompostman (30. April 2007)

Servus!

Ich bin gestern Nacht um halb drei hier in HH angekommen. Um 0800 in der Uni gewesen und einen Zettel an der Tür gefunden:

Seminar fällt wegen Krankheit aus.

Nun, ja. Die Autobahn war wenigstens frei.

Die Tour war richtig klasse und auch mit der gesamten Gruppe hat es richtig viel Spass gemacht! thx an alle die dabei waren!
Ich freue mich schon auf Bilder, Filme und den Bericht!


----------



## blitzfitz (30. April 2007)

*Wiedtal Singletrails BestOf Edition  Der Bericht
*
Und wieder einmal ist ein spektakulärer Tourentag zu Ende gegangen.
Ein weiteres Highlight  presented by _*Blitzfitz Biking Adventure Tours*_.

Zu früher Morgenstunde fanden sich sage und schreibe 27 (in Worten siebenundzwanzig!) Trailolholics auf dem Großparkplatz vor der Blitzfitzalm ein. So wurde der Guide gleich zu Beginn richtig gefordert, um die zahlreichen Kraftfahrzeuge parktechnisch korrekt einzuweisen. Danach gab es keinen Wendehammer mehr und meinen guten Ruf in der Nachbarschaft wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr.

Gebucht haben und mitgefahren sind:

Alex (Kompostmann)
Manni (Manni)
Boris (grüner Frosch)
Martin (supasini)
Michael (on any Sunday)
Andy (andy_b)
Jörg (schnegge)
Christof (Krampe)
Thomas (daywalker74)
Sebastian (MasifCentralier)
Uwe (Handlampe)
Holger (Happy_User)
Guillaume (Giom)
Thomas (schneifel)
Jörg (Fungrisu)
Carsten (sun909)
Marco (Marco_Lev)
Bernd (mobile)
Thomas (monsterchen)
Dominik (dom2111)
Ulrich (Pausenbiker)
Bernd (singhof)
Ollie (scotti)
Rene
Klaus
und natürlich der Guide Ralf (blitzfitz)

Zur Statistik:

Länge: 78km
Höhenmeter: 2250Hm
Dauer: über 10 Stunden
Rollzeit: mindestens genauso viel
Kalorienverbrauch: 4500  7000 kCal je nach persönlichem Einwaagegewicht




Zügig setzte sich der Tross in Bewegung und natürlich zuerst bergauf, wie es sich für eine Team Tomburg Tour gehört. So bewegte sich der Pulsschlag auch schon jenseits der 160er Marke, bevor der erste kleine Trail erreicht war. Weiter bergauf war der Bergrücken schnell erklommen und man fuhr ein kleines Stückchen Asphalt, um das erste Highlight zu erreichen. Bis zum Traileinstieg durfte jeder Biker einen gehörigen Schuss Wilden Westen schmecken. Die Cowboys auf ihren Rössern donnerten den staubtrockenen Forstweg hinunter, dass es nur so staubte. Der Staub knirschte zwischen den Zähnen, die Sicht gleich Null und es fehlte nur noch die musikalische Untermalung von Bonanza oder der Shiloh Ranch. Komisch, dass danach alle vorne fahren wollten.

Endlich war der Einstieg in den legendären Trail über den Grat nach Arnsau erreicht. Ach, was schreibe ich mir die Finger wund? Schaut euch das Bild und den Clip einfach an und träumt weiter:





Video zum Bild: Trail R8

Es folgte ein kleiner Schlenker mit einem Miniserpentinentrail, bevor die Tour den Trails der Wied flussabwärts folgte (MTB Scenic Trail).





Wenig später überquerten wir die Wied über eine Hängebrücke (wie noch so oft an diesem Tag) und ab in den nächsten Trail. Natürlich hatte auch diesmal Blitzfitz Biking Adventures die eine oder andere technische Prüfung eingestreut. So, wie die Brücke auf dem folgenden Bild, an der alle verzweifelten. 





Gut, dass uns der eigens aus Hamburg eingeflogene Fahrtechnikexperte zeigen konnte, wie es geht: Der Fahrtechnikprofi

Auf jeden Trail folgte ein Anstieg. Die Tour führte wieder in die Höhe zu den gelben Rapsfeldern, bevor der nächste Trail lockte. Hier wäre fast die Tour zuende gewesen. Ein tückischer Ast, durch Zauberei der Gnome im Wald zum Leben erweckt, bemächtigte sich des Hinterrads des Guides. Wo grobe Kräfte sinnlos walten, hält es auch einen Blitzfitz nicht mehr auf dem Rad und ab ging es in die Botanik. Glücklicherweise stand ein Baum in der Flugbahn und die nicht völlig verkümmerten, steinzeitlichen Urinstinke erlaubten es dem Guide, sich affengleich und elegant um den Baum zu wickeln und unversehrt wieder aufzustehen. Nur das Schaltwerk am Bike war fast abgerissen. Doch die zärtlichen Hände eines grünen Frosches erweckten es noch einmal zum Leben, so dass die Tour auch zuende gefahren werden konnte. O Fortuna, Dank sei Dir!

Dann machte der nächste Trail gleich nochmal so viel Spass!

Natürlicher Bikepark

Vorbei an der Nescher Mühle wartete eine der häßlichen Rampen auf die Gruppe. Erschöpft oben angekommen wurde auch gleich einer der Mitfahrer Opfer des zahlreichen Rotwilds in der Region. Ein Reh sprang ihm in die Bresche, und das auf einem breiten Traktorweg ausserhalb des Waldes. Schnell war es wieder verschwunden. Was bleibt, ist eine Geschichte und ein blauer Fleck.

Über Nescher Mühle fuhren wir, natürlich über Trails, zurück nach Roßbach, um das nächste der unzähligen Highlights der Tour anzufahren  den Over Trail.

Unten an der Wied wurde das Flüsschen wieder einmal auf einer Hängebrücke überquert und hinein ging es in die nächste Schwierigkeit  Trail Uphill.





Zur langersehnten Rast kehrte man in Waldbreitbach ein. Die Räder wurden zum 20000 Euro Photo fein säuberlich aufgereiht,





bevor Leib und Seele versorgt wurden.








Ich frage mich immer noch, wem es nach diesen Portionen an der nächsten Rampe besser ging. Dem Fitnessbiker oder dem Cowboy, der auf sein Steak nicht verzichten konnte. Erfahren werde ich es wohl nie, da der Kotzeberg diesmal nicht zum Kotzeberg wurde.

Gerade mal oben auf dem Malberg angekommen, wurde keine Sekunde verschenkt und sofort wieder Trailspass en masse geboten.

Malbergtrail

Aber auch die folgenden Berge boten Highlights ohne Ende. Hier eine der berüchtigten Spitzkehren. Man beachte, wie der Photograph künstlerisch das Gesicht des Fahrers verdeckte, um die Gesamtästhetik des Shots nicht zu gefährden.





Neben der Planung des Tourverlaufs darf auch eine solide Logistik bei einer derartigen Tour nicht fehlen. Und so konnten die Biker in Niederbreitbach eine Verpflegungsstelle anfahren, an der Oma und Sohn überaus hilfsbereit und freundlich den Dürstenden Wasser gaben. Dafür ein herzliches Dankeschön an diese Familie im Wiedtal!!

Im weiteren Verlauf der Tour musste noch das Fockenbachtal gequert werden, welches natürlich auch seine eigenen Herausforderungen stellte.





Das Video zu diesem Bild: 
Fockenbachtal

Und so ging es weiter. Trails, Trails, Trails et cetera ..





Als zum Schluss der letzte Trail im Abendlicht befahren wurde, war dann doch jeder ziemlich froh, dass es zur Blitzfitzalm nur noch bergab ging.





Alles in allem ein Supertag! Tolle Leute, selten so viel gelacht, Spass ohne Ende von morgends bis abends und dazu phantastisches Wetter. Von diesem Tag werden wir alle im nächsten Winter zehren!

Ciao und bis zur nächsten Blitzfitz Biking Adventure Tour,

Euer Blitzfitz.

P.S Mehr Photos in meinem IBC Photoalbum und weitere Videoclips auf Sevenload.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (30. April 2007)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> ...Man beachte, wie der Photograph künstlerisch das Gesicht des Fahrers verdeckte, um die Gesamtästhetik des Shots nicht zu gefährden...


  

Um mir meine Entscheidung, nicht mitzufahren, als richtig vor Augen zu führen, bin ich gestern nur halb soweit und nur 1/4 so hoch gefahren und es hat mir schon gereicht. Trotzdem mußte ich zwischendrin immer an euch denken *snief*


----------



## Giom (30. April 2007)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> Hier wäre fast die Tour zuende gewesen. Ein tückischer Ast, durch Zauberei der *Gnome *im Wald zum Leben erweckt, bemächtigte sich des Hinterrads des Guides. Wo grobe Kräfte sinnlos walten, hält es auch einen Blitzfitz nicht mehr auf dem Rad und ab ging es in die Botanik.


 
Böse Anspielung 
Aber hey... hab nix getan 
war 'ne Klasse Tour Meister Blitzfitz


----------



## blitzfitz (30. April 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> Böse Anspielung
> Aber hey... hab nix getan
> war 'ne Klasse Tour Meister Blitzfitz



Hi Giom,

hatte ich wirklich nicht im Sinn. Ehrlich. Großes Pfadfinderehrenwort.  
Aber wo du es sagst, es waren ganz bestimmt die Gnome im Wald.  

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## andy_b (30. April 2007)

Hallo Ralf,

nochmal mein Kompliment, diesmal zur tollen Berichterstattung.

Insbesondere das kleine Detail, uns ein verbittertes  Gesicht durch an Perfektion grenzende Photographie zu ersparen, wobei allerdings der Fahrer auf Grund seiner verängstigt krampfhaften Körperhaltung dann doch erkennbar ist.    

Gruß 
Andy


----------



## Marco_Lev (30. April 2007)

vielen dank für die super geniale tour, und den tollen bericht, ralf  
werde mich gerne wieder blicken lassen.

gruß marco


----------



## supasini (30. April 2007)

soo, ich bin auch wieder einsatzfähig. Gestern hatte ich ja daran gezweifelt, ob ich sehr bald wieder Lust auf Radeln bekommen würde, aber heute hat's mich beim Schrauben mit meinem Sohn und seinem Freund schon wieder gejuckt: alles ist gut! War 'ne geniale Tour gestern, werde ich noch oft und gerne dran zurückdenken (ich bin erst zweimal in meinem Leben mehr Hm an einem Tag gefahren) - an die Trails und den Spass, die Schmerzen sind schon wieder weg 
Ich überleg mir noch mal, ob ich ein "Best round Euskirchen" wirklich anbieten kann, solche Trails gibt's hier einfach nicht 
DANKE! martin


----------



## M.Panzer (3. Mai 2007)

Hallo Ralf da bokomme ich direkt feuchte Augen wenn ich das lese und sehe. Aber da ich z.Z. durchschnitlich 350 Stunden im Monat arbeite leidet meine Kondition doch sehr  Ech schade das ich nicht dabei war aber du weißt ja der Tag wird kommen. Gruß an alle Micha( Stunt-beck)


----------



## blitzfitz (3. Mai 2007)

M.Panzer schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf da bokomme ich direkt feuchte Augen wenn ich das lese und sehe. Aber da ich z.Z. durchschnitlich 350 Stunden im Monat arbeite leidet meine Kondition doch sehr  Ech schade das ich nicht dabei war aber du weißt ja der Tag wird kommen. Gruß an alle Micha( Stunt-beck)



Hi Micha,

Du lebst noch!!  

Vielleicht schaffst Du es ja doch nochmal Deine 24h-Backstube mal kurz zuzumachen und mitzufahren. Ich würde mich freuen.   

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## M.Panzer (4. Mai 2007)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> Hi Micha,
> 
> Du lebst noch!!
> 
> ...



Ich werde alles drann setzen es so schnell wie möglich zu ermöglichen. Habe dann natürlich auch wieder verpflegung im Rucksack. Gruß Micha.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (4. Mai 2007)

M.Panzer schrieb:


> Ich werde alles drann setzen es so schnell wie möglich zu ermöglichen. Habe dann natürlich auch wieder verpflegung im Rucksack. Gruß Micha.



Na, da musst du ja zwei Rucksäcke mitnehmen, Micha: Einen Hinten und einen Vorne....nagut, den hast du ja mittlerweile eh immer dabei


----------



## Holzlarer (5. Mai 2007)

habs heute geschafft an einer der legendären blitzfitz-touren teilzunehmen. und es ist so wie es immer beschrieben wird, klasse route mit sahne-trails in einer wünderschönen landschaft, richtig lecker  kuchen und kaffee zum abschluss und ein sagenhaftes timing hat der guide, da fällt sogar der einzige richtige regen seit 4 wochen genau in die mittagspause! sagenhaft. danke nochmal und auch dank an all die netten mitfahrer für einen richtig schönen bike-tag.

gruss dirk


----------



## Günni69 (5. Mai 2007)

Den Ausführungen von Dirk schliesse ich mich gerne an und kann es nur bestätigen. Es war ein super Tag mit einer genialen Trailtour (ist wie Weihnachten und Ostern auf einen Tag, wenn man sonst bisher nur in der Ville rumgeurkt ist  ), super nette Leute, tolles Timing mit der Regenschauer passend zur Pause in der Mühle   und einem sehr reichhaltigen und super leckeren Kuchenbuffet (nochmal vielen Dank und Kompliment an die Bäckerin) zum Schluss der Tour.  

Ich finde es echt toll, dass Leute wie Ralf und natürlich auch die ganzen anderen solche Touren anbieten und so anderen ermöglichen auch mal andere Gebiete mit dem Moutainbike zu erforschen ohne sich gnadenlos zu verfahren oder die Hightlights erst gar nicht zu finden. 

Freue mich schon auf weitere gemeinsame Touren und zehre bis dahin von den heutigen Erlebnissen.


----------



## ultra2 (6. Mai 2007)

Auch von mir einen herzlichen Dank für die sehr schöne Tour und die "Aftershowparty" . Bestens organisiert, sehr gut geguidet, schöne Trails, sehr nette Mitfahrer, und nicht zu vergessen, der überaus leckere Kuchen.  Es hat alles gepasst. Also, nochmals vielen Dank und gerne wieder.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MasifCentralier (6. Mai 2007)

@günni

Ich weiß das gehört hier nicht rein, aber hast du denn mittlerweile dein Glide ES oder irgendein anderes neues Rad?
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Tazz (6. Mai 2007)

Das müssen wir unbedingt nochmal machen   

Super lieben Dank für die schöne Tour  Gestern   Herr blitzfitz das Grinsen könnte nicht größer sein  

Nur gut das man die Trails und eure Umgebung nicht mitnehmen konnte  sonst hättet Ihr alle hier bei uns im Königsforst fahren müssen  , ich hätte sie mitgenommen .......................... 

Grüsse von Renate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (6. Mai 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> ...Nur gut das man die Trails und eure Umgebung nicht mitnehmen konnte  sonst hättet Ihr alle hier bei uns im Königsforst fahren müssen  , ich hätte sie mitgenommen ..........................



...du trägst sie doch für immer in deinem Herzen....


----------



## blitzfitz (6. Mai 2007)

Wiedtal Singletrails für Einsteiger  Der Bericht

Und wieder war es ein schöner Tourentag presented by *Blitzfitz Biking Adventures*.

Nach der extremen Deluxe Singletrailtour der letzten Woche stand diesmal die Wellnessrunde für Genussbiker im Programm. Natürlich mit einer Auswahl der besten Singletrails, die das Wiedtal zu bieten hat, und der einen oder anderen Fahrtechnikübung.

Gebucht hatten und mitgefahren sind:

Sylvia (KiBa)
Günther (Günni69)
Ralf (Konfuzius)
Jens (ultra2de)
Renate (Tazz)
Marco (Spooky)
Iris (Timber)
Renate (Harnas)
Helmut (Eifelwolf)
Dirk (Holzlarer)
und der Guide Ralf (blitzfitz)





Zuerst möchte ich mich ganz herzlich bei den Damen der Schöpfung für das entgegengebrachte Vertrauen bedanken. Eine 40%-tige Damenquote bei einer Tour mit immerhin über 900 Höhenmetern und 45km, auch wenn sie als Wellnesstour ausgeschrieben war, ist schon bemerkenswert. Vielen Dank und ich zähle auf Euch für die nächste Tour.  

Kurz nachdem sich das Feld rollend in Bewegung gesetzt hatte und sich in die erste Steigung verbiss, hieß es bereits Stop! Anhalten! Defekt!. Renates Schaltwerk wollte nicht mehr mitspielen. Aber dafür gibt es ja Guides. Es ist doch immer wieder erstaunlich, wie eine sanfte Hand widerspenstige Schaltwerke wieder zur Mitarbeit überreden kann. Also war die Unterbrechung kurz, nicht der Rede wert und weiter ging es den Berg hinauf in den ersten Minitrail: Trailvideo

Auf dem Bergrücken angekommen, wartete der Übungsparcour auf die Mitfahrenden. Schliesslich hieß die Tour ja Singletrails für Einsteiger. Schön hintereinander holperte das Feld über die Wurzeln. Um die BikerInnen auf die Leiden, Strapazen und Entbehrungen der etwas anderen Blitzfitztouren vorzubereiten, durfte natürlich die obligatorische Trage- oder Schiebepassage nicht fehlen.





Im weiteren Verlauf der Tour wechselten sich breite Forstwege, kleine Pfade und teilweise Unwege stetig ab und man näherte sich den Trails rund um die Westerwaldklinik: Kliniktrail

Hinter dem Örtchen Over dann endlich das erste große Highlight  der Panoramaweg hinunter zur Wied. Der Weg lässt sich mit viel Schwung fahren und führt zum Örtchen Gasbitze. Kurzerhand wurde er daher von Renate zu Gastrail umbenannt und sie gab Gas: Gas-Trail

Über Stock, Stein und Brücken kam das Etappenziel, die Neschermühle, immer näher.





Wie es sich für jede Blitzfitztour versteht, war das Wetter natürlich perfekt. Aber nein, schon wieder wurden die staubtrockenen Trails bemängelt und dass der Guide sie wohl mal hätte giessen können.   Das ließ er sich natürlich nicht zweimal sagen und bemühte in einer ruhigen Minute das rote Telefon. Wie bestellt, formte sich sofort eine dunkle Wolke, um die Trails etwas anzufeuchten. Gut, dass wir zwischenzeitlich die Pausenstation Nescher Mühle erreicht hatten, denn die Giesskanne fiel etwas größer als bestellt aus. Wolkenbruch und es schiffte aus allen Rohren.





Aber das war den Herrschaften der Wellnesstour auch nicht recht und so musste abermals das rote Telefon bemüht und wieder Sonnenschein bestellt werden. Aber das sind ja Kleinigkeiten für den Guide.  
Die Sonne kam wieder zum Vorschein und die Gruppe folgte einem idyllischen Pfad der Wied entlang.





Die Sonnenstrahlen halfen den Bikern auch den letzten Anstieg hinauf,





und die Blitzfitzalm war schnell erreicht. Die letzten Meter

Wie schon im letzten Jahr durfte der Kuchen für den Ausklang der Tour nicht fehlen. Die folgende Bildserie muss man sich eigentlich als Film mit Untertiteln vorstellen:




*Mein Kuchen!!*




*5 Minuten später.*




*Was war das denn???*

Es war wieder einmal eine schöne Tour mit netten, lustigen Leuten und wird ganz bestimmt nicht die Letzte bleiben. Mir schwebt schon das Konzept des nächsten Events vor Augen  Auf den Spuren der Römer: Der Limespfad aus Bikersicht.   Wie immer demnächst im LMB.

Ciao und bis zur nächsten Tour bei *Blitzfitz Biking Adventures*,

Euer Blitzfitz





P.S. Weitere Photos gibt es bei mir und bei Marco (Spooky) im IBC Photoalbum, die Videoclips auf sevenload unter blitzfitz.


----------



## Eifelwolf (6. Mai 2007)

Einer supertollen Tourvorbereitung folgt nun, wie man sieht, eine genauso erstklassige Tournachbereitung. Da wir während der Tour permanent über mögliche Pannen geredet haben, sind eben auch keine aufgetreten (bis auf das erwähnte unkooperative Schaltwerk)  .

Die Tour bleibt in guter Erinnerung, genauso wie ein paar markante Aussagen, deren Sinn sich erst nach längerer Überlegung erschließt: _"Deutlich über sechzig Kilogramm"_  .


----------



## Spooky (6. Mai 2007)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> P.S. Weitere Photos gibt es bei mir und bei Marco (Spooky) im IBC Photoalbum, die Videoclips auf sevenload unter blitzfitz.



Genau, und für alle die zu faul zum suchen sind hier die Links:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=17435

http://de.sevenload.com/alben/TooKHGT



Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Da wir während der Tour permanent über mögliche Pannen geredet haben, sind eben auch keine aufgetreten (bis auf das erwähnte unkooperative Schaltwerk)  .


Was heißt hier eigentlich keine Panne.  mein armer kleiner Shifter ist kapott  Aber so ein Triple-Speeder hat auch was für sich  

Auch von mir nochmal herzlichen Dank an Herr und Frau Blitzfitz für die schöne Tour und das anschließende Buffet. Auch wenn Sylvia fast alles allein vertilgt hat 


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Konfuzius (6. Mai 2007)

Hi Ralf,

auch von mir ein dickes Lob und vielen Dank für die super Tour und die standesgemäße Nachbereitung!
Schöne Gegend, schöne Trails, nette Leute, alles klasse.  Bin demnächst sicher wieder dabei!

Gruß
Ralf

PS: Schick mir doch mal die Tel-Nummer von Deiner Wetter-Connection


----------



## KiBa (6. Mai 2007)

Das war ja nun meine allererste Tour gestern und ich muß sagen, ich bin schwer begeistert! Das war das rundherum Wohlfühlprogramm, die klasse vorbereitete Tour, das perfekt abgestimmte Wetter und die vielen netten Leute.  

Das war ganz sicher nicht meine letzte Tour. Vor allem wenn am Ende ein sooooo leckeres Kuchenbuffet wartet (Danke, danke, danke!). Falls jemand von euch nichts von dem Erdbeer-Kuchen abgekriegt hat, hier noch ein Tipp. Nächstes mal einfach etwas schneller am Buffet sein. Der war einfach zu gut.    

Nochmals vielen vielen Dank an Ralf, das war ein perfekter Tag.  

Viele Grüße
Sylvia


----------



## Handlampe (7. Mai 2007)

Wir haben gestern auch einen sehr feinen Biketag erlebt.
Zusammen mit Scottti und Scotttinchen sind Kalinka und ich gestern morgen bei diesigem Wetter in Brohl gestartet um dann mit der Brohltalschmalspurbahn hinauf in den Vulkanpark und in die Sonne zu rumpeln.
Bei herrlichem Wetter ging es dann quasi mit dem Bike von Engeln quasi nur noch runter wieder zurück zum Rhein.

Naja, das quasi beinhaltete dann doch fast 900 Höhenmeter bergauf  

Mit schöner Pause an der Burg Olbrück verlief die Strecke später hinüber nach Wehr, weiter am Laacher See vorbei. Bis nach Kell fuhren wir dann weiter am Brohltal vorbei  durch die tolle wellige Landschaft des Vulkanparkes um dann endlich über schicken Trail in das vorher genannte Tal abzutauchen. Ab dem Tönnissteiner Sprudel gab es noch ein paar nette Pfade im Brohltal zu meistern um dann wieder am Rhein zu enden.
Den schönen Tag beendeten wir dann in Bad Breisig bei lecka Pizza und Crepes.


----------



## on any sunday (7. Mai 2007)

*Wiedtal Singletrails BestOf Edition  **Der Film*

Gar nicht so einfach, tagelange Touren auf 10 Minuten zu kürzen und bitte nur zu Hause gucken; ich will ja nicht die aufstrebende Konjunktur behindern.  

Grüsse

Mikele


----------



## Enrgy (7. Mai 2007)

Der Herr Sonntag mausert sich trotz hohem Alter mit neuem Gefährt scheinbar zum rüpelhaften Kurverräuber und Serpentinen-Abkürzer...tz tz tz.... 

Wenn nicht das letzte Bildchen im Film wäre, könnte man meinen, ihr wärt nur bergab gefahren - wie langweilig.... 

Nettes Veedeeooh aus der Sonttagsfahrerproduktion!


----------



## supasini (7. Mai 2007)

sehr schönes Video, Michael - würde ich gerne mal in scharf sehen (DVD/CD oder so...) - macht aber schon wieder mächtig Appetit auf die nächste Best of... Tour am Samstag. Leider ja ohne Helmkamera


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kompostman (7. Mai 2007)

Cooles Vid, leider nur etwas pixelig. Was hast du denn für eine Cam?


----------



## on any sunday (7. Mai 2007)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Cooles Vid, leider nur etwas pixelig. Was hast du denn für eine Cam?



Pixelig liegt an Sevenload, Technik gibts hier zu lesen.

Man sieht sich am Brocken.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Kompostman (7. Mai 2007)

Hast du eine Möglichkeit das Vid in besserer Qualität hochzuladen? Ich würde es gern etwas besser haben wenn das geht!


----------



## supasini (7. Mai 2007)

hi Alex,
ich bringe am Samstag noch mal 'n Maßband mit, um die Geometrie deines Rades genauer unter die Lipe zu nehmen. Ich bin doch noch immer am überlegen, welche Größe ein LV für mich haben muss. Wäre cool, wenn ich noch mal ein Stückchen fahren dürfte (auch in der Pause) - ich habe die Vermutung, dass der cm, den mir der Sattel zu hoch war das für mich ein bisschen unangenehme Fahrgefühl ausgemacht hat...


----------



## Kompostman (7. Mai 2007)

Klar, kein Thema, aber ich weiß noch nicht 100% ob ich kommen kann.


----------



## Giom (7. Mai 2007)

echt cooler film Michael


----------



## Happy_User (7. Mai 2007)

Hi zusammen,

sieht ja nicht wirklich hipp aus mit dem Wetter für Samstag. Wie sehen den die Pläne bei Regen aus?

Grüße

Holger


----------



## Giom (7. Mai 2007)

Happy_User schrieb:


> Wie sehen den die Pläne bei Regen aus?



von 8h00 bis 17h00 im Siebengebirge, zumindest für mich. Euch allen viel Spass, und hoffentlich ohne Regen


----------



## Handlampe (8. Mai 2007)

Happy_User schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> sieht ja nicht wirklich hipp aus mit dem Wetter für Samstag. Wie sehen den die Pläne bei Regen aus?
> 
> ...



Tach Holger

Hab es schon in den Termin geschrieben: Bei Nässe findet die Tour nicht statt, also auch wenn es am Freitag heftig geregnet hat.
Ich geb aber dann noch früh genug Bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (8. Mai 2007)

Hi Uwe,

Alles klar. 

grüße

Holger


----------



## supasini (8. Mai 2007)

also das letzte Mal, als der Herr Handlampe mit Nicht-stattfinden einer Ahrtour gedroht hat ...


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=99846&page=103


...haben sich die Mitfahrer zusammengerottet und damit gedroht, unter fremder Führung im Ahrtal rumzufahren.
Da hat der Herr H. ein Einsehen gehabt und uns doch eine schöne Strecke gezeigt (Sahrbachtal, Wespentrail und das ein oder andere Leckerli, das dauch am Samstag angefahren werden soll...)

Also: wenn es nicht schüttet: ICH WILL FAHRN!!! EGAL, AUCH WENN DIE TOUR GEKÜRZT WERDEN MUSS!!!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (8. Mai 2007)

Sollte Herr Supasini nicht gerade unterwegs sein?


----------



## MasifCentralier (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
ich bin auch dafür, da es Samstag und Sontag auf jeden Fall nass sein wird, das etwas weniger spectakuläres in der Eifel, oder im 7gb gefahren wird.
Dazu kommt auch noch, dass ich im Moment nur meinen CC-Hobel dahab, von daher war diese Zustimmung rein eigensinnig 
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## grüner Frosch (8. Mai 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin auch dafür, da es Samstag und Sontag auf jeden Fall nass sein wird, das etwas weniger spectakuläres in der Eifel, oder im 7gb gefahren wird.
> Dazu kommt auch noch, dass ich im Moment nur meinen CC-Hobel dahab, von daher war diese Zustimmung rein eigensinnig
> Gruß
> Sebastian



Schon Garantie beansprucht?


----------



## MasifCentralier (8. Mai 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Schon Garantie beansprucht?



 neeee, nur Erstinspektion. Diese Gelsschneiderei muss man  ja machen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kompostman (8. Mai 2007)

was hast du denn mit deinem Stereo gemacht?


----------



## MasifCentralier (8. Mai 2007)

Nüüüxxx
Aber damit man Garantie hat muss man das zur Erstinspektion bringen.
*******, aber notwendig


----------



## Redking (8. Mai 2007)

Hmm wenn das eh aus fällt wegen dem Wetter brauche ich mich ja nicht anzumelden und die Geschwindigkeit reduzieren. 

Werde morgen mal das Rad checken  und nach eine Fahrgelegenheit suchen.

Denn mein Leitspruch gilt ja seit letzten Jahr:


> Reise nie mehr mit dem Rad zu eine Team Tomburg Tour an.



Vielleicht kann ich mich ja so vor Gerolstein und den Rennen da drücken:

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Mc Wade (9. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
fahre am Samstag zur TT-Tour, solltest Du ( Redking ) also noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit suchen kann ich Dich ab Troisdorf mitnehmen !
Bei Interesse melde Dich einfach, klären dann alles weitere !
Gruss
Willibald


----------



## Lüni (10. Mai 2007)

Hallo Uwe,

ich habe mich auch mal für Samstag angemeldet werde mich aber schon gegen Mittag absetzen.

Viele Grüsse
Jörg

PS.: Laut Wetter.de sinkt seit gestern die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit


----------



## Handlampe (10. Mai 2007)

Auf meiner heutigen Fahrt durch den Kottenforst hab ich festgestellt, das der Boden den Regen aufgesaugt hat wie ein Schwamm, also wirklich matschig war es nicht. Ich denke wir können am Samstag fahren.


----------



## supasini (10. Mai 2007)

tolltolltolltolltoll


----------



## Handlampe (10. Mai 2007)

Hihi, Kollege Hammelhetzer hat wohl genug von den Trails im Ahrtal und macht lieber ne eigene Tour am Samstag.

Naja, einmal Krankenhaus reicht ja auch  


P.S.
Was ist eigentlich mit Herrn Giom los?

Ich meine mich errinnern zu können, das unser kleine Franzose Anfangs angemeldet war


----------



## supasini (10. Mai 2007)

Apropos HiHi, Uwe, gelesen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=277287 unten


----------



## MasifCentralier (10. Mai 2007)

Dem wars gläub isch auch zu ruschig  Der fährt im 7Gb glaub ich. 
Ich bin übrigends wohl auch dabei, denn meinen geliebten Würfel konnte ich heut schon abholen 
Bis dann
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (10. Mai 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit Herrn Giom los?
> Ich meine mich errinnern zu können, das unser kleine Franzose Anfangs angemeldet war


*Lästermodus an* ...das sind dem zuwenig HM pro Kilometer. Der fährt doch am Wochenende scheinbar nix mehr unter 3000Hm. *Lästermodus aus*


----------



## supasini (10. Mai 2007)

Giom fährt nicht mehr im Ahrtal, das ist viel zu gefährlich auf den verblockten und steilen Bergpfaden...


----------



## Giom (10. Mai 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit Herrn Giom los?
> 
> Ich meine mich errinnern zu können, das unser kleine Franzose Anfangs angemeldet war



Hi,
so wie es aussieht wird weder Ahrtal noch Siebengebirge im Programm sein. Ich bin seit letztem Samstag wegen einer dicken Erkältung nicht mehr auf dem Rad gewesen. Ich war gestern 45min locker joggen (den Regen wollte ich mir nicht entgehen lassen), aber das war kein Erfolg. Ich werde noch ein paar Tage ausruhen, mit der Hoffnung daß ich nächsten donnerstag am Feiertag wieder Gas geben kann.
Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## Giom (10. Mai 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> *Lästermodus an* ...das sind dem zuwenig HM pro Kilometer. Der fährt doch am Wochenende scheinbar nix mehr unter 3000Hm. *Lästermodus aus*



4000


----------



## Enrgy (10. Mai 2007)

@supasini

Heute bilden wir wohl das Dream-Team im Lästern...  


Wer will nochmal, wer hat noch nicht??


----------



## supasini (10. Mai 2007)

komm am Samstag mit, dann können sich all die Power-Radler an uns für alle Untaten rächen - spätestens nach 1200-1400 Hm ist's bei mir wieder so weit... ich könnte :kotz:

aber die zweite Hälfte der Tour kenne ich viel schlechter als die erste und will die unbedingt mitnehmen! Können wir doch zusammen hinterherfahren, oder?  

ich pack auch ne tube popokräm ein


----------



## Enrgy (10. Mai 2007)

Ich hatte mich ja schon angemeldet, aber dann haben wir für morgen eine Einladung zu einer 40er Feier bekommen, die ich nicht ausschlagen kann. 

Ok, die Aussicht auf länger schlafen am Samstag statt 5.30 aufzustehen hat auch nicht unwesentlich zur Abmeldung beigetragen, trotzdem wäre ich gerne mitgekommen. Da es aber keine "Wellness-Kullertour" ist, spare ich mir aber eine Anreise mit Restallohol und nur 2-3h Schlaf...


----------



## supasini (10. Mai 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich ja schon angemeldet, aber dann haben wir für morgen eine Einladung zu einer 40er Feier bekommen, die ich nicht ausschlagen kann.



wieee - so junge Leute kennst du? Eigene Kinder?  



Enrgy schrieb:


> Ok, die Aussicht auf länger schlafen am Samstag statt 5.30 aufzustehen hat auch nicht unwesentlich zur Abmeldung beigetragen, trotzdem wäre ich gerne mitgekommen. Da es aber keine "Wellness-Kullertour" ist, spare ich mir aber eine Anreise mit Restallohol und nur 2-3h Schlaf...



Weichei! ich bin letzten Sonntag 120 km RTF mit meinem Kollegen Hei(n)z gefahren, nachdem ich Samstags als das Bier alle war auf Rotwein umgestiegen bin - ohne die Schlagzahl zu verringern :kotz: das hat wehgetan! musste aber nur mit dem Rad anreisen, gerade fahren war aber schwierig.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (10. Mai 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hihi, Kollege Hammelhetzer hat wohl genug von den Trails im Ahrtal und macht lieber ne eigene Tour am Samstag.


Ich kühle so leicht aus und erkälte mich, wenn ich oben immer solange warten muß . Außerdem muß ich gegen 21:00 zu Hause sein.

Na, meine Ausschreibung unterscheidet sich ja ein büschen von dem, was ihr vorhabt und ist auch nicht unbedingt als zeitgleich zu bezeichnen. Abgesehen davon, dass ich noch ein Männerrad fahre, Mädels.

Ansonsten ist deine Einschätzung nicht sooo verkehrt Uwe: jedes Jahr Kuraufenthalt im Ahrtal muß nicht sein. Fahren die Herren vom TT eigentlich auch mal wieder Dackelschneider?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (10. Mai 2007)

@ hammelhetzer: wenn du wüsstest, was die jungs im sommer vorhaben mit ihren schmalen reifen...   
das wird richtig heftig - und dient nur als Training für die 24h Nürburgring oder so


----------



## Kompostman (11. Mai 2007)

Hi Uwe,

ich muss dir für morgen leider absagen! Ich hoffe, dass wir die Tour nachholen können. Hätte dich mal gerne als Guide gehabt. Dann muss ich dich eben wann anders über die Abfahrten hetzen!!


----------



## Happy_User (11. Mai 2007)

Hi Uwe,

geht mir leider auch so. Ich muss noch einiges für die LCMT vorbereiten und die letzten Ersatzteile kaufen. Na ja, das Jahr ist noch lang...

grüße

Holger


----------



## Scottti (11. Mai 2007)

Leider muss auch ich mich dem Ausredengestammel anschließen.  
Das verspätete Aprilwetter hat meiner Gesundheit zugesetzt


----------



## MasifCentralier (11. Mai 2007)

Mir ist der nächste. Meiner Gesundheit gehts auch echt nicht sonderlich. Aber viel Spaß euch dreien(die da wohl noch können)


----------



## Vertexto (11. Mai 2007)

Hi,
hab mich auch mal eingetragen in der hoffnung das es trocken bleibt.
Ich werde dann aber nur bis max.13 Uhr mitfahren und mich dann verp......
Grüße
Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (11. Mai 2007)

@ vertexto

das war aber ne kurze Hobby-Auszeit....


----------



## Krampe (11. Mai 2007)

Scottti schrieb:


> Leider muss auch ich mich dem Ausredengestammel anschließen.
> Das verspätete Aprilwetter hat meiner Gesundheit zugesetzt



Ich stehe zu meiner Abmeldung 
Der Marathon letztes Wochenende hat meiner Gesundheit zugesetzt  und ich möchte einen "normales" Trainig fahren (soweit man das bei Herrn Hammelhetzer behaupten kann)
Grüsse Christof


----------



## Vertexto (11. Mai 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> @ vertexto
> 
> das war aber ne kurze Hobby-Auszeit....



Hi Enrgy,
ich habe ja nie gesagt welches Hobby ich aufgegeben habe    
Wie sieht es denn mit Dir morgen aus? keine Zeit?

Gruß
Gerd


----------



## Enrgy (11. Mai 2007)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit Dir morgen aus? keine Zeit?



...siehe weiter oben...#3134.....


----------



## Vertexto (11. Mai 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...siehe weiter oben...#3134.....



Ups,  hatte ich ganz übersehen,na dann viel Spaß auf dem Kindergeburtstag und trink nicht soviel Mineralwasser  
bis dann.
Gerd


----------



## Handlampe (11. Mai 2007)

Na, das gibt  ja ein lauschiges kleines Trüppchen.

Da gibt es allerdings ein Problem für mich: Ich brauche mind. 15 Personen, die mir dann mit diversen Ersatzteilen für mein Fahrrad aushelfen.  

P.S.

Best of Ahrtal wird es so von mir nur einmal geben.


----------



## Giom (11. Mai 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Da gibt es allerdings ein Problem für mich: Ich brauche mind. 15 Personen, die mir dann mit diversen Ersatzteilen für mein Fahrrad aushelfen.


 
Nimm dein Giant, das ist das zuverläßigste was du hast. In der Pfalz bist du damitganze 2 Tage pannenfrei gefahren. Scheinbar kommst du mit dem bike gut klar (könnte ich nicht, ist mir zu groß )

gruß
de giom


----------



## hummock (11. Mai 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> die mir dann mit diversen Ersatzteilen für mein Fahrrad aushelfen.



Hi Uwe,
werde mich auch mal anmelden, außer Kontaktlinsen habe ich einiges dabei ,
kann Dich ja nicht im dunkeln Wald alleine lassen.

MfG
Uli


----------



## Handlampe (11. Mai 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> Nimm dein Giant, das ist das zuverläßigste was du hast. In der Pfalz bist du damitganze 2 Tage pannenfrei gefahren. Scheinbar kommst du mit dem bike gut klar (könnte ich nicht, ist mir zu groß )
> 
> gruß
> de giom



Apropos Pfälzer Wald.

Hätte da eine nette SVCD mit einem 10 Minuten Video für alle Teilnehmer des Fattytripps, die ich eigentlich morgen an die Kollegen die mitfahren verteilt hätte. 
Da aber niemand mitfährt, der dabei war, brauch ich auch keine CDs mitzubringen.


----------



## Handlampe (11. Mai 2007)

So, hab jetzt nocheinmal in div. Wettervorherschätzerseiten geschaut und Alle geben an, das es morgen früh regnen soll.
Ich stehe morgen um 6.30 Uhr auf und wenn es dann regnen sollte, dann cancel ich die Tour. 

Also bitte an alle Mitfahrer: Schaut morgen vor dem Losfahren noch einmal kurz hier hinein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (11. Mai 2007)

Nabend,

da in Belgien Sturm und Wasser herrschen, bin ich bei der Pest Off Only Once Veranstaltung dabei. 

Zedeh vom Fatty habe ich auch , fände aber eine DVD aus fernen Landen nicht verkehrt. 

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## supasini (11. Mai 2007)

Haha, die Senioren kommen! langsam, aba gewaltisch!
bis morgen, michael!


----------



## Redking (12. Mai 2007)

Also hier regnet es zur Zeit.

Also bin ich raus das wird mir zu nass!
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Enrgy (12. Mai 2007)

Moin die Herren,

bingerade fahruntüchtig heimgekommen, schön naßgeworden schon aufm Weg vom Tresen zum Parkplatz. Naja, wir hatten ja grade 5 Wochen Sommer, nu kommt der Herbst mit Sturm, Regen und Blätterfall und bald frierts und schneits, dann ist auch wieder Winterpokal.... 

Back on toppick: 
Weiterreichende Regenfronten von Westen beobachte ich immer hier:

http://www.wetteronline.de/euroradf.htm

der NAhbereich wird wunderbar vom Bonner Radar abgedeckt:

http://www.meteo.uni-bonn.de/forschung/gruppen/radar/eaz_z_ani.htm

Ich wünsche euch, daß der Regen gleich nachläßt und ihr wenigstens einen Teil fahren könnt.

Ich geh gez schlaaafen, vor 12 werd ich nicht wach *hicks*....


----------



## Handlampe (12. Mai 2007)

Naja, is ja schön nass da draussen. Weil ich aber keinen Ärger haben möchte, findet die Tour statt.
Allerdings ist es jetzt keine Bestoftour mehr, weil ich so einige Sachen auslassen werde


----------



## supasini (12. Mai 2007)

So, hier mal ein kürzest Bericht mit Wetterschwerpunkt: wir haben es tatsächlich getan!
um 8.15 Uhr waren insgesamt 7 Radler in Walporzheim, es hörte auf zu regnen, trotzdem sind wir in Regenjacken los in den Neuenahrer Wald, dort die Regenjacken ausgezogen und Trails gerockt, die erfreulich viel Grip boten und nicht so ätzend staubten wie neulich im Wiedtal, nicht war, Herr Blitzfitz?!
Dann im Altenahrer Wald rumgefahren, die Sonne knallte, niemand hatte Sonnencrème dabei, also sind wir solidarisch vom Steinerberghaus die schöne Trail-Abfahrt ins Langfigtal runter und zurück zum Parkplatz, es waren immerhin 55 km und 1350 Hm - und wir haben insgesamt ca. 20 Regentropfen abbekommen 

Danke Uwe, für die schöne Tour, danke an die Mitfahrer für die sehr angenehme Gruppe!


----------



## MasifCentralier (12. Mai 2007)

Wo die Herren sich nun heute nicht so verausgabt haben, will da nicht wer Morgen was fahren. Ich dachte so an gemütliche 50km oder so.
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Mc Wade (12. Mai 2007)

Hallo Uwe

nochmals mein Dank für eine schöne Tour mit klasse Trails und einem wirklich anspruchsvollen Uphill, da ich mir ja einen Anstieg gespart habe (eingeknickt), wurden es bei mir nur 1100 hm und 50 Km ! 
Für einen kopletten Best0f... muss ich noch ein paar extra Einheiten trainieren !
Freue mich schon jetzt auf eine weitere Tour mit TT oder supersini  

War eine klasse Truppe - dank an alle für eine gelungene Tour, bei einem eigentlich nicht zu erwartenden Wetter !

Bis dahin.....

Willi


----------



## Lüni (12. Mai 2007)

Ja ich kann mich nur anschließen war ne schöne Tour heute bei nahezu perfekten Bedingungen.

Sorry, dass ich mich nicht richtig verabschiedet habe, die Zeit wurde knapp und ich hatte ja nicht so lange Freigang heute und wenn Mann gegen die Auflagen verstößt na ja was soll ich sagen  

Bis zu nächsten mal.

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (12. Mai 2007)

Jaja, kaum wird das Wetter nach 5 Wochen mal ein bischen schlechter , schon verwandelt sich Deutschland in ein Lazerett von kränkelnden Bikern und Weicheiern  

Bericht gibt es demnächst von mir wieder in Form eines kleinen Films.

Zwei Bilder möchte ich euch allerdings nicht vorenthalten:

Martin in Action auf dem Koppen








Über dem Kesselinger Tal


----------



## Kompostman (13. Mai 2007)

Sehr geile Bilder! Hier in HH schifft es seit Tagen leider fast durchgehend!

Echt schade, dass ich nicht mit am Start war!


----------



## Happy_User (13. Mai 2007)

Also da ja die geplante best of ahrtal trail tour nicht statt gefunden hat, müsste diese ja doch noch nachgeholt werden.  Es könnte ja sonst der Eindruck entstehen, der Guide kennt nicht mehr trails. 

Grüße

Holger


----------



## Vertexto (13. Mai 2007)

das war mal wieder eine schöne Tour durchs Ahrtal, was will man mehr(Trails und HM )
Auf der hinfahrt regnete es noch, aber dann.... jaja wenn Engel reisen kann auch Petrus nicht so unfair sein und so hatten wir fast nur Sonnenschein, pech für alle anderen die nicht mitgefahren sind  .
So hatten wir eine doch recht Homogene Truppe und natürlich unseren Guide Uwe der uns Zielsicher durchs die Trails lotste.
Mir hat es sehr gut gefallen und bin bei gelegenheit wieder dabei.
grüße Gerd


----------



## Handlampe (13. Mai 2007)

Hab mir ja jetzt auch die neue Version (2) von MagicMaps zugelegt.
Ist ja wirklich toll, allerdings hab ich  den Ärger, das ich ständig aus dem Programm fliege mit einem Runtime error.

Hat sonst noch jemand Probleme mit sowas?

Ausserdem finde ich es nicht gut, dass es die Funktion nicht mehr gibt, die Karte auf den Track zu zentrieren.


----------



## Enrgy (13. Mai 2007)

Never change a running system...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (13. Mai 2007)

Hi Uwe,

schon den Patch eingespielt? Auf den DVDs sind immer die alten Versionen.

http://www.magicmaps.de/service/download/int-kartenwerke-20.html

Grüße

Holger


----------



## Handlampe (13. Mai 2007)

Danke für den Tipp, Holger.

Hab ihn aufgespielt, mal schauen ob es nun besser ist.


----------



## supasini (14. Mai 2007)

Hi Uwe, kannst du mir da "Action-Photo" in voller Auflösung schicken? und gibt's noch andere gute Bilder? du hast das ja echt drauf mit der Fotografiererei, bei mir sieht das immer wesentlich unspektakulärer aus...
lg, martin


----------



## Handlampe (16. Mai 2007)

Ich möchte natürlich auch hier auf den nächsten TT Best of Event hinweisen:

BestOfKoTTenforst


Mit anschließendem 






*inc. Film und Fotoschau.*


Wir werden wohl 2 Strecken in Angriff nehmen, da die Runde mit fast allen Trails ca. 90 km lang wird: Also eher was für die fortgeschrittenen Einsteiger.
Daher wird es auch noch eine abgespeckte Runde mit etwa 50 km geben


----------



## M.Panzer (16. Mai 2007)

Hallo Tomburger ich hoffe ihr kennt mich noch. Ich habe für Samstag eine Tour angesetzt. Vielleicht gibt es ja den ein oder anderen der Lust hat mal wieder eine Tour mit mir zu fahren. Das Wetter hat mich ja nicht im Stich gelassen es wird bestimmt auch etwas Matsch dabei sein . Dafür gibt es aber auch wieder selbstgebackenes von mir also ran an den Pc und meldet euch. Werde auch bald mal wieder bei euch dabei sein Gruß Micha ( Stunt-beck)


----------



## Handlampe (20. Mai 2007)

Ich war gestern in den Ardennen unterwegs. Allerdings mit dem Rennrad. Wir sind von Spa aus den Wallonnischen Pfeil gefahren. Ist quasi wie eine Radtouristik in Deutschland. 
Gleichzeitig ist der Fleche Wallonne auch ein Frühjahrsklassiker bei den Profis.

Jungejunge. Wir sind zwar nur die 160'er Strecke gefahren, diese hat allerdings auch schon 3000 Höhenmeter- und was für Rampen teilweise.


----------



## bolt (20. Mai 2007)

hi,

schade, hätte ich das gewusst, wär ich da auch gefahren. wäre eine gute vorbereitung auf den bimbach-marathon (205km/ 3500HM) pfingstsonntag (natürlich RR) gewesen. 

fährt da noch jemand?

marco


----------



## Handlampe (20. Mai 2007)

bolt schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> schade, hätte ich das gewusst, wär ich da auch gefahren. wäre eine gute vorbereitung auf den bimbach-marathon (205km/ 3500HM) pfingstsonntag (natürlich RR) gewesen.
> 
> ...



Mist, hätte ich hier doch besser mal Bescheid gesagt, da Niemand vom TT Zeit hatte. Hab zum Glück noch einen alten Basketballkumpel gefunden, der erst seit kurzem Rennrad fährt. Der arme Kerl hat ganz schön gelitten.....ich allerdings auch 


P.S.

Am Pfingstsonntag bin ich unterwegs.


----------



## Spooky (20. Mai 2007)

Apropos Bescheid geben -   fährt jetzt irgendwer im Kottenforst ? Wir sind gleich da unterwegs, ich habs Handy dabei ... Evtl bis gleich  


VG
Marco


----------



## blitzfitz (28. Mai 2007)

Ein paar Impressionen vom langen Wochenende am Gardasee. Es war spektakulär, 3 Tage, 7200 Hm   




































Ciao,
    Ralf

P.S. Noch mehr bei mir im Photoalbum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krampe (28. Mai 2007)

Tja das sieht ja fast so spektakulär wie meine kurze Kottenforstrunde eben aus..Besonders das Wetter und das Panoraaaama und auch sonst...   
Super Bilder, das sieht nach mächtig Spaß aus... 
Grüsse Christof


----------



## on any sunday (28. Mai 2007)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> Ciao,
> Ralf



Je nach Gemütszustand sind solche Bilder aufbauend oder höchst depremierend.  

Dürfte die Bocca di Fobbia Tour sein. Die Warnung an dem Felsen ist durchaus berechtigt. An so einem kleine Bäumchen wie im zweiten Bild, könnte sogar die selbe Stelle sein, hing mal ein Mitfahrer und konnte seine Absturz nur knapp verhindern. Das war nicht lustig. Der Kottenforst ist da schon ungefährlicher. 

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Enrgy (28. Mai 2007)

Da habt ihr aber viel abgeklappert - Altissimo, Tremalzo, Idro See (mein Favorit ) Dann die schmalen Grate über der Molkerei, wie von Herrn Sonntag durchaus richtig beschrieben, sind nicht ohne...


----------



## Handlampe (28. Mai 2007)

Da schieß ich doch mal dazwischen:

Wir kommen gerade von einer feinen Tour durch Deutschland:

In 7 Tagen: Von Wertheim am Main: Die Tauber aufwärts- die Altmühl abwärts bis an die Donau 


Und das alles ohne *MTB*

Obwohl wir es dann doch bei manchen Abstechern, wie hier in die Gungoldinger Wachholderheide im Altmühltal, gebraucht hätten: 






_Im Bild sehen wir Andreas auf seinem Fivespeeder mit kevlarverstärktem Titankörbchen._


Trotzdem war es herrlich bei traumhaftem Wetter durch wunderschöne Landschaften und tolle Städte zu cruisen.


----------



## Happy_User (29. Mai 2007)

Also Uwe,

dass ist ja wohl klar Off Topic. ;-)))


Grüße

Holger


----------



## Scottti (30. Mai 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Dürfte die Bocca di Fobbia Tour sein. Die Warnung an dem Felsen ist durchaus berechtigt. An so einem kleine Bäumchen wie im zweiten Bild, könnte sogar die selbe Stelle sein, hing mal ein Mitfahrer und konnte seine Absturz nur knapp verhindern. Das war nicht lustig. Der Kottenforst ist da schon ungefährlicher.
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Michael



Aus meiner Sicht ist der Jörg durch seinen Rucksack ausreichend geschützt...   (Insider)


----------



## Krampe (31. Mai 2007)

Scottti schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht ist der Jörg durch seinen Rucksack ausreichend geschützt...   (Insider)



Der Protektor ist doch viel zu groß...

Pokal    oder Spital   
Guß Krampe


----------



## Enrgy (31. Mai 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Pokal    oder Spital
> Guß Krampe




an der Stelle eher "Pokal oder Bahre"...


----------



## Krampe (31. Mai 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> an der Stelle eher "Pokal oder Bahre"...



Für eine Seite muß man sich entscheiden..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krampe (31. Mai 2007)

milady69 schrieb:


> http://www.************.org/missions/liens/link.php?m=1&l=1&u=7&k=1q5I0e5licY2VpbrMeOJ7Lhf6Vu5L



Werbung


----------



## Lüni (31. Mai 2007)

Scottti schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht ist der Jörg durch seinen Rucksack ausreichend geschützt...   (Insider)




Nach dem ich erleben durfte wie die theoretische Aussage (Rucksack als Schutz) durch praktische Versuche bestätigt wurde, fühlte ich mich sicher.

Viele Grüsse
Jörg


----------



## MasifCentralier (1. Juni 2007)

Kleine Frage am Rande, fährt irgendeiner von euch nach Willingen?


----------



## supasini (5. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leutz,
inspiriert von den "Best of..." - Touren von Uwe und Ralf biete ich auch mal eine an: "Best of... rund um Euskirchen"
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4620
an der Feinabstimmung feile ich noch, genauere Daten zu Länge und Hm sowie Streckenverlauf demnächst im LMB. Aber meldet euch schon mal reichlich an!
lg, martin


----------



## Daywalker74 (11. Juni 2007)

klasse bilder ralf!

das " tt-kernteam" ist von seiner 2ten deutschland-tour zurück.rennrad,
8 tage, 1300km. hm müßten sich so bei 17500 einpendeln.weiß das nicht genau. bericht wird bestimmt noch vom bruda folgen.


----------



## Handlampe (16. Juni 2007)

Ich freue mich, dass ich für unseren Bestof-Event am übernächsten Sonntag im Kottenforst unseren Eifelwolf als Co-Guide gewinnen konnte.

Ich hatte ihm als Belohnung eine halbe Flasche Bier versprochen.

Nachdem ich ihn aber gestern versetzt habe, da wir die Strecke mal abfahren wollten und er umsonst nach Alfter angereist war musste ich die Belohnung schon auf eine ganze Flasche Bier erhöhen.

Ich hoffe es klappt dann am Montag mit der Ortsbegehung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (16. Juni 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich freue mich, dass ich für unseren Bestof-Event am übernächsten Sonntag im Kottenforst unseren Eifelwolf als Co-Guide gewinnen konnte.
> 
> Ich hatte ihm als Belohnung eine halbe Flasche Bier versprochen.
> 
> ...


Hallo Uwe,
braucht ihr noch einen CoCo Guide???
Ich nehm auch kein Bier!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## hama687 (17. Juni 2007)

meine herren ihr seit ja alle ziemlich reise erfahren, hatt einer vllt ein paar schöne Tipps was man sich in den Dolomiten bei Bruneck, genauer Gais anschauen müsste?

War einer von euch schon in der gegend und hatt ein paar Trail Tipps odersogar Bilder oder ähnliches?

ps. das ist das erste mal das ich in den Alpen bin... was sollte man auf jeden fall dabei haben

Gruss an die erfahrenen Alex


----------



## Handlampe (17. Juni 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,
> braucht ihr noch einen CoCo Guide???
> Ich nehm auch kein Bier!
> 
> ...



Co Guides sind immer gerne gesehen, wenn sie die Strecke wirklich kennen.
Sind mir lieber als die Möchtegerncoguides: "Warum sind wir denn jetzt hier lang gefahren....da drüben wäre es doch viel schöner gewesen....."


Dann müsstest du aber auch am Montag um 17 Uhr zur Ortsbegehung kommen


----------



## Enrgy (17. Juni 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> zur Orts*begehung* kommen


Ihr wollt die Strecke wirklich ablaufen? Puh, bei 90km dauert das aber sicher recht lange.... 

Bei geeignetem Wetter werd ich mir das Spektakel auch onboard anschauen...


----------



## Redking (17. Juni 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Co Guides sind immer gerne gesehen, wenn sie die Strecke wirklich kennen.
> Sind mir lieber als die Möchtegerncoguides: "Warum sind wir denn jetzt hier lang gefahren....da drüben wäre es doch viel schöner gewesen....."
> 
> 
> Dann müsstest du aber auch am Montag um 17 Uhr zur Ortsbegehung kommen



Du Uwe ich weiss jetzt nicht wie ich das einordnen kann.
Also die Strecke kann ich nicht wirklich kennen. Ich kann dir ja noch nicht mal den Möchtegerne vormachen, ich kenn ja dort keine Wege. 

Wie 90 Kilometer???

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Kompostman (17. Juni 2007)

Hat bei mir leider nicht geklappt mit der Tour, aber ich hoffe, dass ihr viel Spass hattet.


----------



## Happy_User (18. Juni 2007)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich muss die Best of Kottenforst + Grillen leider absagen. Ich verpacke meine Bikes am Sonntag um  in der Nacht mich  auf den Weg nach Ischgl zu machen. Die Qualität der Skipisten im Sommer testen. ;-)))

Grüße

Holger


----------



## Eifelwolf (18. Juni 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> ...Wie 90 Kilometer???...


 
Interessant, wie die "kleine Runde" (lt. Uwe rd. 50 km) kilometermäßig mutiert; im Euskirchener Thread wurde sogar die kleine Runde mit der großen Runde (90 km) zu einer Tour-Strecke von 140 Kilometer addiert  .


----------



## Handlampe (19. Juni 2007)

Nachdem ich gestern mit Helmut in einen feinen Platzregen im Kottenforst geraten bin wollte ich in diesem Zusammenhang noch darauf hinweisen, dass die Veranstaltung am Sonntag bei Regen nicht stattfindet.

Bitte schaut vorher nocheinmal hier im Fred vorbei.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (19. Juni 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Nachdem ich gestern mit Helmut in einen feinen Platzregen im Kottenforst geraten bin


Du meinst den, der so gegen 19:15 (Erftstädter Zeit) los ging?   

Ich hatte es bis auf drei Tropfen trocken nach Hause gebracht .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krampe (19. Juni 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Nachdem ich gestern mit Helmut in einen feinen Platzregen im Kottenforst geraten bin wollte ich in diesem Zusammenhang noch darauf hinweisen, dass die Veranstaltung am Sonntag bei Regen nicht stattfindet.
> 
> Bitte schaut vorher nocheinmal hier im Fred vorbei.


----------



## Handlampe (20. Juni 2007)

Ich hatte mal überlegt für Sonntag Getränke zu besorgen und Jeder der sich dann besaufen will  kann dann ein paar Taler in die Getränkekasse schmeißen.


----------



## Enrgy (20. Juni 2007)

Können wir bei Regen auch gleich um 12 mit dem Besäufnis anfangen? Dann ist man wenigstens abends wieder halbwegs fahrtüchtig...*hicks*


----------



## JürgenK (21. Juni 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Können wir bei Regen auch gleich um 12 mit dem Besäufnis anfangen? Dann ist man wenigstens abends wieder halbwegs fahrtüchtig...*hicks*



Das ist eine super Idee , die könnte auch von mir sein.
Wie wäre es mit einer Abstimmung


----------



## Enrgy (21. Juni 2007)

Ach nee, der Herr Juppidoo lebt auch noch! 
Trotz des miesen Wetters - es ist noch nicht November, also kein Winterpokal, kannst dich wieder hinlegen...


----------



## Handlampe (21. Juni 2007)

Soo, nachdem es heute den ganzen Tag geschüttet hat und auch die Aussichten ziemlich übel sind werde ich die Tour um 1 Woche verschieben.

Das hat für euch dann auch einen kleinen Vorteil: Zufälligerweise fällt der Termin dann genau auf meinen Geburtstag.

Die Getränke und das Grillzubehör gehen auf mich.

Die toten Tiere bringt ihr aber bitte weiterhin selber mit, da ich ja nicht weiß wer noch zum grillen bleiben möchte.

Wäre natürlich schön, wenn Viele bleiben würden.

Tut mir leid wenn jetzt Einige zu dem späteren Termin nicht können aber ich habe keine Lust mit 30 Matschklumpen zu grillen - ist sicherlich nicht so schön.


----------



## supasini (21. Juni 2007)

tja, da hast du mich geschickt ausgebremst - und ich habe keine Chance mehr, die BOT-Touren alle zu fahren: gemeien!!!
wir wollten am Sonntag direkt nach der Tour in die Alpen starten 
und dann 10 Tage Trails sufen  
allen, die dabeibleiben viel Spass, martin


----------



## Handlampe (21. Juni 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> tja, da hast du mich geschickt ausgebremst - und ich habe keine Chance mehr, die BOT-Touren alle zu fahren: gemeien!!!
> wir wollten am Sonntag direkt nach der Tour in die Alpen starten
> und dann 10 Tage Trails sufen
> allen, die dabeibleiben viel Spass, martin



Sorry, Martin. 

Trotzdem euch auch viel Vergnügen.


----------



## Handlampe (21. Juni 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ach nee, der Herr Juppidoo lebt auch noch!
> Trotz des miesen Wetters - es ist noch nicht November, also kein Winterpokal, kannst dich wieder hinlegen...



Hier, du alter Spamkönig. Wo ist eigentlich deine Anmeldung?
Jetzt gibt es ja einen neuen Termin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (21. Juni 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ... ich habe keine Lust mit 30 Matschklumpen zu grillen - ist sicherlich nicht so schön...


Kommt ganz drauf an... 






Handlampe schrieb:


> Hier, du alter Spamkönig. Wo ist eigentlich deine Anmeldung?
> Jetzt gibt es ja einen neuen Termin



Hab doch geschrieben, daß ich eine Anmeldung kurzfristig vom Wetter abhängig mache. Damit hab ich mir ja schonmal einen Click gespart. Warten wir mal nächste Woche ab, eingeplant hab ich es auf alle Fälle.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (21. Juni 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Soo, nachdem es heute den ganzen Tag geschüttet hat und auch die Aussichten ziemlich übel sind


Pah,

ich hoffe immer noch darauf, auch heute trocken heim zu kommen. Nur bewegen sich die Wolken auf dem Internetradar ein bisschen zu langsam.


----------



## Enrgy (21. Juni 2007)

Mach halt ein paar Überstunden...


----------



## JürgenK (21. Juni 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ach nee, der Herr Juppidoo lebt auch noch!
> Trotz des miesen Wetters - es ist noch nicht November, also kein Winterpokal, kannst dich wieder hinlegen...



Böser alter Mann...


----------



## Redking (21. Juni 2007)

Oh nee jetzt miuss ich wohl oder übel beim Jens mitfahren oder bei Ford Köln.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Miss Neandertal (22. Juni 2007)

Hallo ihr Team Tomburger,  

habe schon so einiges von euch gehört über Inimtb und Race4hills.
Nun las ich von der Tour und bin dann doch mal dabei. Freue mich und bin sehr gespannt, was dieser Kottenforst so zu bieten hat   

Ciao und bis dahin - hoffentlich ist das Wetter gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riderin (22. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen 

ich freu mich auf die Tour, dann eben erst nächste Woche.

Könnte ich evtl. noch mal den Link zur Tourbeschreibung haben, ich möchte ihn gerne weiterleiten.

Grüße aus der Eifel
Jana


----------



## Handlampe (22. Juni 2007)

Miss Neandertal schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Team Tomburger,
> 
> habe schon so einiges von euch gehört über Inimtb und Race4hills.
> Nun las ich von der Tour und bin dann doch mal dabei. Freue mich und bin sehr gespannt, was dieser Kottenforst so zu bieten hat
> ...



Hi Anette

Freue mich auf ein neues Gesicht.

Naja, dieser Kottenforst ist stark zu vergleichen mit dem Königsforst: Nicht besonders spektakulär, dafür fahren aber ziemlich viele nette Leute mit dem Geländerad herum 


@Jana: Meinst du diesen Link: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4509


----------



## Handlampe (23. Juni 2007)

Waow, schon 37 Anmeldungen  

Ich glaub ich muß für das Grillen doch den Fußballplatz in Alfter mieten


----------



## Tazz (23. Juni 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Waow, schon 37 Anmeldungen
> 
> Ich glaub ich muß für das Grillen doch den Fußballplatz in Alfter mieten




Sach mal Uwe  ist das denn jetzt auch für unsereins machbar die schnelle Runde mit euch zu drehen ? da ja so viele dort sein werden kann die Geschwindigkeit nicht so flott sein  ........................................

oder Grillen wir sofort ?   ähhhm ich meine auf dem gemieteten Fußballplatz 

Nun ja  wie auch immer ich freu mich


----------



## Manni (23. Juni 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Sach mal Uwe  ist das denn jetzt auch für unsereins machbar die schnelle Runde mit euch zu drehen ? da ja so viele dort sein werden kann die Geschwindigkeit nicht so flott sein



Die Anzahl der Starter sagt nichts über das Tempo aus  
Schonmal was von TT-Auscheidungsfahren gehört   


Gruß Manni


----------



## Tazz (23. Juni 2007)

Manni schrieb:


> Die Anzahl der Starter sagt nichts über das Tempo aus
> Schonmal was von TT-Auscheidungsfahren gehört
> 
> 
> Gruß Manni



ähmmm .......  

Meinst Du etwa auch eine Ausscheidung durch schubsen und treten  im TT - Gebiet ? oder meinst Du wirklich nur die Langsamen ? Gibs dann einen Besenwagen direkt zum Grill   

Gruß von Mir


----------



## supasini (23. Juni 2007)

also aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen: wenn die Tomburger dazukommen (in diesem Fall: Uwe, Thomas und Olli, unterstützt durch Giom und Boris (okee, der war völlig unschuldig) wird auch eine supasini-Trailtour zur Ausscheidungsfahrt: von 18 gestarteten Bikern sind nur 11 im Ziel eingelaufen...

Woran das wohl gelegen hat?!


----------



## Handlampe (23. Juni 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> ähmmm .......
> 
> Meinst Du etwa auch eine Ausscheidung durch schubsen und treten
> [/SIZE][/SIZE]



Hi Reni.

Geschubst und getreten werden bei uns nur kleine Franzosen.

Ansonsten gibt es natürlich keinen Besenwagen zum grillen....ist ja auch garnicht nötig: Wenn sich der Letzte des Lindwurmes auf die Strecke begeben hat, ist der Erste ja schon wieder da


----------



## Handlampe (23. Juni 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> also aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen: wenn die Tomburger dazukommen (in diesem Fall: Uwe, Thomas und Olli, unterstützt durch Giom und Boris (okee, der war völlig unschuldig) wird auch eine supasini-Trailtour zur Ausscheidungsfahrt: von 18 gestarteten Bikern sind nur 11 im Ziel eingelaufen...
> 
> Woran das wohl gelegen hat?!




WAAA....böse Verleumdungen


----------



## Tazz (23. Juni 2007)

Nun gut , ich kann auch am Grill warten  ................ einer muß ja das Ding zum glühen bringen 

Und die kleinen Franzosen tuen mir jetzt leid , obwohl die sicher schneller weg sind als man schubsen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fungrisu (23. Juni 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Sach mal Uwe  ist das denn jetzt auch für unsereins machbar die schnelle Runde mit euch zu drehen ? da ja so viele dort sein werden kann die Geschwindigkeit nicht so flott sein  ........................................
> 
> oder Grillen wir sofort ?   ähhhm ich meine auf dem gemieteten Fußballplatz
> 
> Nun ja  wie auch immer ich freu mich



Wir können ja vor der Tour ausmachen das der erste der in Alfter wieder ankommt den Grill bedienen muss  
So werden wir die raser schon ruhig stellen  

Ich habe auch schon mal schönes Wetter bestellt!!!

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Tazz (23. Juni 2007)

Fungrisu schrieb:


> Wir können ja vor der Tour ausmachen das der erste der in Alfter wieder ankommt den Grill bedienen muss
> So werden wir die raser schon ruhig stellen
> 
> Ich habe auch schon mal schönes Wetter bestellt!!!
> ...



Sehr gute Idee


----------



## Handlampe (23. Juni 2007)

Fungrisu schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon mal schönes Wetter bestellt!!!
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Bei richtig heißem Wetter haben wir sogar ein Rahmenprogramm:









Wassersport...


----------



## Fungrisu (23. Juni 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Bei richtig heißem Wetter haben wir sogar ein Rahmenprogramm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh coole Sache extrem Rafting    
Ich bringe mal vorsichtshalber meine Schwimmweste mit


----------



## Giom (23. Juni 2007)

Manni schrieb:


> Die Anzahl der Starter sagt nichts über das Tempo aus



stimmt, aber je nachdem mit welchem bike Uwe am start ist kann man die Anzahl der Pausen einschätzen

gruß
guillaume


----------



## Giom (23. Juni 2007)

Fungrisu schrieb:


> So werden wir die raser schon ruhig stellen



Jörg? bist du das echt? Du schreibst das??? Neee, da muß wohl jemand dein Kennwort geknackt haben


----------



## supasini (23. Juni 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> stimmt, aber je nachdem mit welchem bike Uwe am start ist kann man die Anzahl der Pausen einschätzen
> 
> gruß
> guillaume




naja, es gab ja die Vermutung, dass das Giant pannensicher sei, aber auch das war nur pannen SICHER: wenn Dirk nicht gewesen wäre hätte Uwe gaaanz locker die Pannen-Schweine-Kappe gewonnen...


----------



## grüner Frosch (23. Juni 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> naja, es gab ja die Vermutung, dass das Giant pannensicher sei, aber auch das war nur pannen SICHER: wenn Dirk nicht gewesen wäre hätte Uwe gaaanz locker die Pannen-Schweine-Kappe gewonnen...



Als Mitfahrer von Uwe brachst Du nur folgende Dinge mitführen:

Spray gegen Knarzen und Knacken(nicht mit Kacken verwechseln! )
3-4 Schläuche
1 Kurbel
1 Schaltwerk
1 Bremse
2 Speichen

Damit ist die Weiterfahrt auf jeden Fall gesichert


----------



## Handlampe (23. Juni 2007)

.....ihr könnt mich doch Alle mal......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (23. Juni 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> .....ihr könnt mich doch Alle mal......


...bei der nächsten Panne stehenlassen?


----------



## Redking (23. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

Ersatzketten und Pedale nimmt Uwe auch ab und wann mal in Anspruch. 

Ich hoffe alle wissen das es erst ne Woche später los geht. Nicht das die Meute schon morgen beim Uwe steht!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Handlampe (23. Juni 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...bei der nächsten Panne stehenlassen?



....und dann??

....verirrt ihr euch im Wald


----------



## mikkael (23. Juni 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ....und dann??
> 
> ....verirrt ihr euch im Wald


Als TTE (Ehrenmitglied)   werde ich im pannensicheren TTTC* sitzen. 

*Team Tomburg Team Car!


----------



## Krampe (24. Juni 2007)

Hi Ihr verstrahlten,
Also bei der Teilnehmerzahl wird sich wohl keiner verfahren bzw. verirren. Es gibt ja genug Leute die man fragen kann..oder einfach der Spur folgen.. 
Ich finde es aber gut das die Wege um Alfter City mal wieder richtig freigefahren werden. Es ist schon wieder alles zugewachsen.. 
Schon hier mein Dank an dich Uwe.. 
Habt ihr übrigens mal gerechnet wie groß die Grillfläche sein muß nach einer großen Runde? 
Bei einer durchschnittlichen Schnitzelgröße  "über Tellerrand hängend"  X 40 Teilnehmer reicht der kleine Partygrill nicht mehr...
Gruß Christof


----------



## Fungrisu (24. Juni 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> Jörg? bist du das echt? Du schreibst das??? Neee, da muß wohl jemand dein Kennwort geknackt haben



Wir können doch den Zielsprint ruhig anfahren und dann kurz vor dem Ziel muss man dann nur früh genug bremsen und noch einen vor lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fungrisu (24. Juni 2007)

Uwe hast du mal nachgehört ob du mit 40 Anmeldungen   im LMB vielleicht ins Guinnes Buch der Rekorde kommst?


----------



## Andreas-MTB (24. Juni 2007)

Fungrisu schrieb:


> Uwe hast du mal nachgehört ob du mit 40 Anmeldungen   im LMB vielleicht ins Guinnes Buch der Rekorde kommst?



Die Dunkelziffer nicht angemeldeter Teilnehmer wird vermutl. noch viel höher sein


----------



## Handlampe (24. Juni 2007)

Ich hoffe mal, das alle 40 mitbekommen haben, das die Sache verschoben wurde. Ansonsten muss ich heute schon mit Einigen fahren.
Naja, so entzerrt sich die Geschichte vielleicht ein wenig


----------



## Enrgy (24. Juni 2007)

Fungrisu schrieb:


> ... nachgehört ob du mit 40 Anmeldungen   im LMB vielleicht ins Guinnes Buch der Rekorde kommst? ...


Nein, aber sicher in den Bereich der nach Holy-DIMB-Rules (oder so) genehmigungspflichtigen Touren...Laß das mal bloß nicht das Ordnungsamt mitbekommen...


----------



## Krampe (24. Juni 2007)

Gibt`s eigentlich ein Kühlhaus wo wir das ganze Grillfleisch lagern können? 
Ich möchte nicht gerne die ganze Zeit meine Schnitzel im Rucksack spazieren fahren (wegen der Fliegen und so..)


----------



## Handlampe (25. Juni 2007)

Hallo ich bin es, euer *Schiebe*r

Habe den Termin jetzt auch noch um 1 Stunde nach vorne gelegt, damit wir nicht erst in der Dämmerung wieder zurück sind


----------



## ultra2 (25. Juni 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin es, euer *Schiebe*r
> 
> Habe den Termin jetzt auch noch um 1 Stunde nach vorne gelegt, damit wir nicht erst in der Dämmerung wieder zurück sind



Auch das werden wir klaglos hinnehmen. 

TEAM III


----------



## Günni69 (25. Juni 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin es, euer *Schiebe*r
> 
> Habe den Termin jetzt auch noch um 1 Stunde nach vorne gelegt, damit wir nicht erst in der Dämmerung wieder zurück sind








 Hast Du dafür die Strecke verdoppelt? Es bleibt doch bis 22:00 Uhr hell. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Na egal, hauptsache es bleibt jetzt bei dem Termin, da ich mich sonst wieder austragen kann.


----------



## bernhardwalter (25. Juni 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin es, euer *Schiebe*r
> 
> Habe den Termin jetzt auch noch um 1 Stunde nach vorne gelegt, damit wir nicht erst in der Dämmerung wieder zurück sind



Finde ich gut den Termin 1 Std. vorverlegt zu haben,denn wir haben um 20.00 Uhr noch ein Vortreffen für unsere Schweiztour,freue mich schon auf die Tour mit der riesigen Meute 

LG
Bernhard II


----------



## Riderin (25. Juni 2007)

ich stelle mir gerade die ganze Meute zusammen im Gelände vor *gggg*
Hoffentlich sind da wenig Wanderer und Pseudo-Nordic-Walker unterwegs.
Ansonsten könnte ja wer eine Signalhupe vom letzten Fußballspiel mitbringen *gacker*


freu mich schon!
Also starten wir um 11 *notier*

Grüße aus der Eifel
Jana


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (26. Juni 2007)

Mal 'ne Frage: ist die Verwendung eines Mountainbikes eigentlich zwingend, oder dürfte man auch mit'm Kajak kommen?


----------



## Tazz (26. Juni 2007)

Riderin schrieb:


> ich stelle mir gerade die ganze Meute zusammen im Gelände vor *gggg*
> Hoffentlich sind da wenig Wanderer und Pseudo-Nordic-Walker unterwegs.
> Ansonsten könnte ja wer eine Signalhupe vom letzten Fußballspiel mitbringen *gacker*
> 
> ...



 sach mal wo bist Du denn die ganze Zeit abgeblieben ???  schön von Dir zu lesen  bis Sonntag 
wenn Uwe  nicht schon wieder .........................verschiebt 

Grüße Renate


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (27. Juni 2007)

Das Wetter hat auch einen Vorteil!!!!
Bei der Tour von Siegburg nach Windeck anfang des Jahres war das Wetter super,aber bei gut 30 Fahrern gab es für die hinteren Leute das Problem des Staubfressens      

Das sollte uns zumindest Sontag erspart bleiben   
Ne Schlammpackung soll ja angeblich gut sein  

Bin mal auf die Dunkelziffer gespannt....vielleicht knacken wir ja die 50


----------



## mikkael (27. Juni 2007)

Tom-Siegburg schrieb:


> .vielleicht knacken wir ja die 50


Keine Ahnung, was DAS für ein Spass es sein soll , mit so vielen Leuten 90 km zu biken? 

*Warum nicht direkt grillen*?

Uwe, kannst du mal die Uhrzeit und Location der Grillveranstaltung veröffentlichen, ich glaube, ich werde doch woanders biken und anschliessend zur Gaudi rüberkommen.

VG Mikkael


----------



## Fungrisu (27. Juni 2007)

Vielleicht sollte der Uwe jetzt doch lieber am Sonntag Startnummern austeilen.
Und starten könnte man dann zwischen 7 Uhr und 10 Uhr   

Also ich freue mich auf Sonntag und bin gespannt wie und was so alles auf uns zu kommt  

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Scaramouche (27. Juni 2007)

Na vielleicht sollten wir ja lieber Tretboote nehmen - bei der Wettervorhersage....


----------



## Günni69 (27. Juni 2007)

Scaramouche schrieb:


> Na vielleicht sollten wir ja lieber Tretboote nehmen - bei der Wettervorhersage....



Also gerade haben sie aber für das WE besseres Wetter und höhere Temperaturen gemeldet. Von einer kleinen Schauer ist bis jetzt auch noch keiner gestorben und dann staubt es auch nicht so.


----------



## Redking (27. Juni 2007)

Wer fährt auch mit dem Rad nach Alfter???
Also ich würde so um 9:30Uhr an der Aggerbrücke in Troisdorf starten.

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Riderin (27. Juni 2007)

die Temperaturen sollen bis auf 25°C raufklettern ;-)   

fragt sich nur, wo.

Grüße Jana


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (27. Juni 2007)

Riderin schrieb:


> die Temperaturen sollen bis auf 25°C raufklettern ;-)
> 
> fragt sich nur, wo.
> 
> Grüße Jana



NA Klar in der Köln-Bonner-Bucht! Heute waren es auch 20 °C! 


Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Günni69 (28. Juni 2007)

@ Handlampe

Denke das wird sicher noch mehr interessieren und poste es deswegen mal hier rein.

Besteht für die Leute die mit dem Bike anreisen evtl. die Möglichkeit die mitgebrachten toten Tiere kühl zu lagern, damit sie sich bis zur Zubereitung nicht von selber aus dem Staub machen? 
Auf dem Bike ist es schwer eine Kühltasche mitzubringen und es handelt sich ja nicht um ein halbes Schwein sondern nur um einen kleinen Snack.  

Wie sieht es mit Teller und Besteck aus?

Noch etwas zur Wetterlage. Also auch wenn sie ein paar Schauern gemeldet haben, aber es soll laut Zeitung erstmal das letzte zum Grillen geeignete WE sein. Solltest die Tour demnach nicht nochmal verschieben, sonst fällt sie nachher noch in den Winterpokal.   

@ Redking

Wir kommen auch mit dem Bike, aber der Umweg über Troisdorf ist mir dann doch etwas zu weit.


----------



## Handlampe (28. Juni 2007)

Günni69 schrieb:


> @ Handlampe
> 
> Denke das wird sicher noch mehr interessieren und poste es deswegen mal hier rein.
> 
> ...



Mein Bruda besorgt noch einen Kühlschrank, zusätzlich zu Seinem und Meinem haben wir dann 3

Ausserdem wohnen meine Eltern im Haus gegenüber und könnten bei Engpässen sicherlich auch noch Kühlung zur Verfügung stellen.

Teller und Besteck sind natürlich vorhanden, zwar nur in Papp und Kunststoffauführung, aber wir Biker haben ja normal keine großen Ansprüche.

Für Alle, die mit dem Auto anreisen werde ich gleich noch eine kleine Anfahrtskizze in's LNB stellen.


@Hammelhetzer

Mein Bruda und ich waren gestern noch im Kofo. Hab extra meine Schlammschlampe ausgepackt. was soll ich sagen: Weniger Schlamm als vermutet. Alles noch gut fahrbar.

Kotten- ist halt nicht Königsforst


----------



## Handlampe (28. Juni 2007)

So, Anfahrtskizze gibt es im Termin



mikkael schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, was DAS für ein Spass es sein soll , mit so vielen Leuten 90 km zu biken?



Wer hat den da von SPASS gesprochen???

Spass dürftest du allerdings bei dem fertigen Film von La Palma haben, den ich am Abend zeigen werden.


----------



## hama687 (28. Juni 2007)

hi handlampe, wie sieht es denn mit der anreise per bahn aus? bis wo hin fahr ich da am besten

gruss alex


----------



## Hammelhetzer (28. Juni 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> @Hammelhetzer
> 
> Mein Bruda und ich waren gestern noch im Kofo. Hab extra meine Schlammschlampe ausgepackt. was soll ich sagen: Weniger Schlamm als vermutet. Alles noch gut fahrbar.
> 
> Kotten- ist halt nicht Königsforst



Ich bin zwar der Onkel aus der Ville, aber wollte dir auch schon Entwarnung geben: Bodenverhältnisse sind ok, und Ville und Kottenforst gehen doch recht nahtlos ineinander über, wenn man mal von dem Matschtrail bei Metternich absieht.

Wann kommt Ihr eigentlich am Eisernen Mann vorbei, ca?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (28. Juni 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> hi handlampe, wie sieht es denn mit der anreise per bahn aus? bis wo hin fahr ich da am besten
> 
> gruss alex



Bundesbahnstrecke zwischen Köln und Bonn. Haltestelle Roisdorf
Es halten aber nur Regionalbahnen, keine Regionalexpresse.

Hab auch in der Anfahrtskizze den Bahnhof markiert.


----------



## juchhu (28. Juni 2007)

Tach Uwe,

großer Organisator des Lokalforums.   

Falls Du bei der Größe doch eine Sekunde über die Organisation dieser 'Veranstaltung' nachdenkst,
dann kann ich Dir einen guten Tippgeber empfehlen:

Thomas Beckemeier von der IG Sauerland.

Die sind veranstaltungserprobt.

Kontakt über ThomasBeckemeier (äth] aol.com.

Viel Spass.

VG Martin


----------



## Tomax77 (28. Juni 2007)

Bin heute ein kurze Trainingsrunde im Kottenforst gefahren. Die Wege sind größtenteils gut fahrbar, trotz ergiebiger Regenfälle  
Hoffe es bleibt jetzt einigermaßen trocken, dann wird die Tour am Sonntag eine nette Gaudi.

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Daywalker74 (29. Juni 2007)

46 anmeldungen bis jetzt  

hey bruda, so langsam sollten wir mal nachdenken, wie wir die vielen leute im garten stapeln 
das aufblasbare parkhaus ist auch bestellt 

noch 4 anmeldungen..........................


----------



## Harzerbergziege (29. Juni 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> So, Anfahrtskizze gibt es im Termin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Uwe, 

du warst auf La Palma?
War vor 3 Jahren da. Habe mit Otes ein paar runden gedreht. Warst auf eigener Achse unterwegs oder mit den  guides?

Würde Sonntag auch gerne kommen, aber muß meine bessere Häflte auf das Nürbungringrennen am 4.8 vorbereiten.  

Tobias


----------



## Krampe (29. Juni 2007)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> 46 anmeldungen bis jetzt
> 
> hey bruda, so langsam sollten wir mal nachdenken, wie wir die vielen leute im garten stapeln
> das aufblasbare parkhaus ist auch bestellt
> ...



Ich überlege noch ob ich nicht doch mit meinem Bus anreisen soll... 
Wie sieht`s mit Parkmöglichkeiten im Vorgarten aus?


----------



## Riderin (29. Juni 2007)

test


----------



## Riderin (29. Juni 2007)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> 46 anmeldungen bis jetzt
> 
> hey bruda, so langsam sollten wir mal nachdenken, wie wir die vielen leute im garten stapeln
> das aufblasbare parkhaus ist auch bestellt
> ...



da legst Di nieder  
das ergibt voraussichtlich 88 Steaks und unzählige Würstel und Spieße 

ich könnte Euch anbieten, noch einen Elektrogrill mitzubringen 

Grüße Jana


----------



## Riderin (29. Juni 2007)

verflixt!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Giom (29. Juni 2007)

Riderin schrieb:


> ich könnte Euch anbieten, noch einen Elektrogrill mitzubringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riderin (29. Juni 2007)

Giom schrieb:


>



WAS?   

machst Du Feuerchen?


----------



## Giom (29. Juni 2007)

ich esse eh kein fleisch... ausser... 
na doch


----------



## Riderin (29. Juni 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> ich esse eh kein fleisch... ausser...
> na doch



ausser jemand würde es Dir wegfuttern


----------



## Cecil974 (29. Juni 2007)

Na toll Jana... hier treibst du dich also rum  Haste uns etwa vergessen??


----------



## Daywalker74 (29. Juni 2007)

@ krampe dein LKW würde uns den blick zur sonne versperren. 

@riderin elektro-grill willst du uns beschämen. es wird nur über beste holzkohle gegrillt. um grills mache ich mir da keine sorgen. sind genug vorhanden. aber die sitzgelegenheiten werden knapp.

aber notfalls kann ja jeder seine sattelstange samt sattel abmontieren und in den rasen rammen und sich darauf setzen. 

aber den gebrüder handwalker wird bestimmt nochwas einfallen.

bis sonntag


----------



## Redking (30. Juni 2007)

Hallo Thomas und Uwe ,
 soll ich doch mit dem Auto kommen und eine Biertischgarnitur mitbringen????  

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Scaramouche (30. Juni 2007)

aber die sitzgelegenheiten werden knapp.

aber notfalls kann ja jeder seine sattelstange samt sattel abmontieren und in den rasen rammen und sich darauf setzen. 

aber den gebrüder handwalker wird bestimmt nochwas einfallen.

bis sonntag[/quote]


Hey Gebrüder Handwalker,
ich könnte euch noch Biertischgarnituren (3) anbieten. Abholbereit Bonn-Auerberg.


----------



## Enrgy (30. Juni 2007)

Ich bin raus. Mir wird das abends zu spät, ich muß um 7 daheim sein. 
Außerdem haben sich 2 alte Kämpen aus meinen Bike Anfangstagen gemeldet, mit denen ich über 10 Jahre nicht mehr gefahren bin. Wir wollen hier eine Reunion-Runde drehen und von den alten Zeiten schwelgen...

Wünsch allen viel Spaß, keinen Regen und ne schöne Party!    

PS: im Voraus Gratulieren bringt Unglück, daher lass ich es hier....


----------



## ultra2 (30. Juni 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ich bin raus. Mir wird das abends zu spät, ich muß um 7 daheim sein.



Wir haben extra im Heim längeren Ausgang beantragt. Und auch bewilligt bekommen 

Wir sind noch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (30. Juni 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas und Uwe ,
> soll ich doch mit dem Auto kommen und eine Biertischgarnitur mitbringen????
> 
> Grüße
> Klaus



Hi Klaus

Wäre nicht wirklich schlecht. Wir haben zwar schon 3 Garnituren....aber bei 50 Leuten. 
Obwohl ja sicher nicht Alle zum grillen bleiben werden...


----------



## Redking (30. Juni 2007)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Hi Klaus
> 
> Wäre nicht wirklich schlecht. Wir haben zwar schon 3 Garnituren....aber bei 50 Leuten.
> Obwohl ja sicher nicht Alle zum grillen bleiben werden...



Gut Thomas dann spar ich mir die die 20 Kilometer radfahren bis zu euch und komme mit dem Auto.

Dann bis morgen 11Uhr.
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Enrgy (1. Juli 2007)

So der Herr Handlampe, nu aba!!

       


Zum 93.ten alles Gute, ne pannenfreie Geburtstagstour in guinnessrekordverdächtiger Größe und weiterhin viel Spaß am biken!!


----------



## Vertexto (1. Juli 2007)

Hi Uwe,
auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburstag, und bleib wie Du bist. 


P.S.
Ich werde nacher mit dem Bike anreisen und dann aber nur für 1-2 Stunden mit euch fahren.
Freue mich schon auf eine lustige Tour  
Grüße
Gerd


----------



## jokomen (1. Juli 2007)

Hallo Uwe,

von mir auch schon einmal vorab herzliche Glückwünsche    zum 93.ten. Erstaunlich, dass man in dem Alter noch so gut biken kann!  
Ich freu mich schon drauf, Dich links und rechts abstützend, von Annette und mir, durchs Gelände zu begleiten.   

Bis gleich, >>>> Gruß Jürgen


----------



## rpo35 (1. Juli 2007)

jokomen schrieb:


> ...Erstaunlich, dass man in dem Alter noch so gut biken kann!  ...


Man(n) muß nur wollen 

Uwe: Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag !! 
Bleib wie du bist, aber vor allem fit und gesund !!

Viele Grüße
Ralph

Ps: Hab' die BOT nicht vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (1. Juli 2007)

Hallo Uwe,

auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Günni69 (1. Juli 2007)

Die schönen Dinge gehen leider immer am schnellsten vorrüber und so war es auch heute bei der Best of Kottenforst. 
Es war heute wirklich ein Erlebnis bei diesem Event dabei sein zu können. Alles paßte perfekt (sehr schönes Wetter und die Schauern haben sich glücklicherweise bis zum abend zurückgehalten, super nette Leute, klasse Tour durch den Kottenforst und eine tolle Aftertourparty mit leckerem Essen und kühlen Getränken).    

Uwe dir und allen anderen die an der Umsetzung des reibunsglosen Tagesablauf beteiligt waren, vielen herzlichen Dank. 
Es war wirklich eine Meisterleistung solch einen Ansturm ( über 50 Biker) zu bewältigen.  

Damit das ganze in Erinnerung bleibt und man auch später nochmal in den Erinnerungen schwelgen kann, habe ich während des Tages einige Bilder gemacht. Die könnt ihr euch in unserer Bildergalerie anschauen. 
Wenn jemand ein Bild in der orginal Größe haben möchte, kann er sich ja bei mir melden. Nun viel Spaß beim Bilder gucken.


----------



## Tazz (1. Juli 2007)

Super Tag war das heute mit euch das müssen wir unbedingt nochmal machen  Danke für´s Guiden an Eifelwolf und Kalinka und an den Mann hinten  Redking sehr schöne Tour habt Ihr zusammen gezimmert 
Danke schön 
@Handlampe noch einen schönen Geburtstag und reichlich Geschenke 
@ Günni69 sehr schöne Bilder 

Grüße


----------



## Cheetah (1. Juli 2007)

*Ich kann nur  sagen: Hut ab vor den Machern! SUPER* ​
@Uwe, können wir deinen Geburtstag nächstes wieder so feiern?


----------



## Cheng (1. Juli 2007)

Hy Uwe,

auch von unserer Ecke aus Eschweiler alles Gute. Nur weiss ich nicht wozu wir genau gratulieren sollen, zu Deinem Geburtstag oder diesem Mega-Event was Du heute auf die Beine gestellt hast. Erinnert mich ein wenig an die Spenden-Tour von rpo35 in Roetgen vor ca. 2,5 Jahren.
Auf jeden Fall denke ich das es ein absolut gelungener Geburtstag für Dich gewesen ist. Leider für uns auf einem Sonntag, sonst wären es sicher noch 6-10 Leute mehr geworden. Aber irgendwann hast Du auch uns am Hals , versprochen!

Grüße von allen Ombas!


----------



## joscho (1. Juli 2007)

Das war eine ganz große Show heute. Tolle Leute, prima Strecke, gutes Wetter - wenig Pannen (in der großen Gruppe).

Besonderen Dank an die Gastgeber und (den)die (Back)Guides.


----------



## Harzerbergziege (2. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute,

das war wohl eine tolle Tour. Leider konnte ich nicht kommen. Herzlichen Glückwunsch nochmal Uwe.

Gruß

Tobias


----------



## blitzfitz (2. Juli 2007)

Tja, Uwe

diese BestOf Tour war wieder einmal ein Highlight und Du hast die Meßlatte wieder ein Stückchen nach oben verschoben.  
Ich unterschreibe alles, was meine Vorredner/Innen so geschrieben haben. Weiter so!  

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## ultra2 (2. Juli 2007)

Eine so große Horde am Start habe ich zuletzt beim Marathon in Limburg gesehen 

Eine sehr schöne Tour und Aftershowparty. 

Hat sehr viel Spass gemacht. Nächstes Jahr gerne wieder. 

Vielen Dank nochmals an den Initiator und die Guides Kalinka, Eifelwolf und Redking. Besonderen Dank an [email protected] für sein unermüdliches Bemühen, mir die Tour auch auf anderen Blättern als ausschlieschlich dem Großen zu ermöglichen. Gut das die Runde nicht höhenlastig war. 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (2. Juli 2007)

Klasse Tour,

hat echt spaß gemacht mit der Meute....war super!   

Freue mich auf die nächste "Best of Tour" wo auch immer,aber ich denke die 
Teilnehmerzahl kann so schnell nicht getoppt werden!   

Auch von mir Dank an die Guides und den Besenwagen Klaus   


@Handlampe ,hoffe der Englische Rasen hat nicht zu sehr gelitten unter den vielen Leuten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (2. Juli 2007)

Hey Uwe,

kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen. Super Sache, vom Anfang bis zum Ende    

Hat gestern richtig großen Spass gemacht über "Deine Trails" zu brettern. Wir (Annette und ich) kommen bestimmt nochmal vorbei, um weitere Highlights von Dir zu erfahren  

Bis demnächst mal Jürgen


----------



## Miss Neandertal (2. Juli 2007)

Hallo Uwe, Helmut und Kalinka (Karin?)

war eine super nette Runde mit euch - hat wahnsinnig viel Spaß gemacht.    

Auch das Grillen, Essen und Trinken danach - eine super geniale Orga von euch und euren Müttern!!! Dank auch an die, die uns so locker-flockig geduldet haben  

Kommt gerne mal bei uns vorbei. Hügel, Trails ... sind in allen Variationen vorhanden - auch wenn ihr es nicht glauben wollt! Habe schon einige zum Staunen gebracht!   

Liebe Grüße aus dem Dorf an der Düssel

Annette


----------



## Red Devil (2. Juli 2007)

Hallo Uwe, Thomas, Helmut, Karin sowie allen weiteren Co- Guides

auch von den "südlichen" Siebenjebirchs Zwerjen nochmals vielen Dank für die schöne Runde durch euren KOFO!! 

Es hat riesigen Spass gemacht hinter euch herzu hetzen, der KOFO hat wirklich jede Menge schöner flowiger Trails zubieten. 

...wenn nur nicht soviele Bäume im Weg stehen würden, gell Jörg?  

Bis zu nächsten Mal

Steffi und Boris


----------



## Fungrisu (2. Juli 2007)

Red Devil schrieb:


> Es hat riesigen Spass gemacht hinter euch herzu hetzen, der KOFO hat wirklich jede Menge schöner flowiger Trails zubieten.
> 
> ...wenn nur nicht soviele Bäume im Weg stehen würden, gell Jörg?



Also was ich dazu zu sagen habe! 
Zu Anspruchsvoll für mich die Trails   
Das Vorderrad hat es wohl nicht überlebt  
Der Rahmen ist wohl noch heile  

Nette Leute nette Strecke scheiß Bäume  

Gruß Jörg


----------



## monsterchen (2. Juli 2007)

Mehr davon!!!!!!!!!!!!   

;und DANKE!!!!!!!!   

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Kompostman (2. Juli 2007)

Da scheine ich ja mal wieder was verpasst zu haben....


----------



## Handlampe (2. Juli 2007)

Auch wenn es jetzt ein wenig schleimich klingt:

Vielen Dank an Euch Alle.


Das war ein sehr schöner Geburtstag für mich. Ich hatte sehr viel Spass mit so vielen tollen radelnden Menschen. 


Und wie sagt Hanibal vom Äi-Team immer so schön: Ich liebe es, wenn ein Plan funktioniert.

Natürlich noch einen speziellen dank an Helmut, meinen Co, der die Meute wohl super im Griff gehabt hat.
Danke auch an Willi, für den Spitzengrill und alle anderen Utensilien die er beigesteuert hat.
Klaus, unser ehrenamtlicher Backguide und Chefgriller ist noch zu erwähnen.

Meinen Backguide und Chefkamerawegwerfer Thomas alias Taggeher darf ich selbstverständlich auch nicht vergessen.

.....meine Maus, die unermütlich vor, - bei, und nach der Tour gewühlt hat.... 


Natürlich auch vielen Dank an alle Anderen, die zwar nicht dabei waren, aber gratuliert haben.


Der Bericht folgt natürlich noch....obwohl ich persönlich diesmal keine Bilder gemacht habe.


----------



## Günni69 (2. Juli 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Der Bericht folgt natürlich noch....obwohl ich persönlich diesmal keine Bilder gemacht habe.



Wenn Du Bilder für den Bericht brauchst, kannst du dich gerne bei meinen bedienen, sind ja genug vorhanden.  
Auf den Bericht bin ich aber mal gespannt, denn alleine die Teilnehmerliste nimmt ja schon eine halbe Seite in Anspruch.  
Nein, ich schreibe keinen für die langsame Gruppe.


----------



## Handlampe (2. Juli 2007)

Günni69 schrieb:


> Nein, ich schreibe keinen für die langsame Gruppe.




Komm, los Günni  

Schöne Bilder übrigens. Ich denke aber, dass entweder Helmut oder Karin einen Bericht zur Krabbelgruppe schreiben werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kompostman (2. Juli 2007)

Dann herzlich Glühwunsch auch noch von mir!


----------



## Konfuzius (2. Juli 2007)

Ja, auch ich möchte natürlich nicht mit Lob geizen!  
Sehr schöne Tour und Après-Bike-Party, die "TT-Best-of"-Veranstaltungen setzen Maßstäbe  
Vielen Dank an Guide Uwe und alle Helfer!

Bin gerne demnächst wieder dabei!

Viele Grüße
Ralf


----------



## bonsai.68 (2. Juli 2007)

Ich möchte mich hier auch ganz herzlich bedanken   , war ein super Erlebnis dabei gewesen zu sein.
Team Tomburg kann man nur weiterempfehlen.
Super Stimmung , tolle Organisation, einfach Perfekt.

Danke Uwe für die tolle La Palma DVD, habe sie mir gleich am selben Abend 2 mal reingezogen.   

Da hast Du Dir eine menge Mühe gegeben.

Bis Bald Micha


----------



## Eifelwolf (2. Juli 2007)

Danke für die Blumen  ! Ich möchte natürlich nicht dem (von mir erbettelten  ) Bericht von Karin vorgreifen, aber zumindest ein paar Eindrücke samt einer spärlicher Anzahl Fotos meinerseits unters Forum bringen...  .

Begonnen hat alles im Vorgebirgsörtchen Alfter bei der Großfamilie Wißkirchen. Mama und Papa Wißkirchen schauten zwar ein wenig skeptisch, welche Anzahl von Bikern da den heimischen Garten füllten, halfen jedoch pragmatisch bei der Unterbringung der toten Säuger bei nachbarschaftlichen und eigenen Kühlschränken und schienen auch das ein oder andere Rad fachmännisch in Augenschein zu nehmen.

Schnell wurden zwei Gruppen, die für die große und die für die kleine Runde, gebildet. Sagenhafte 33 Biker(innen) meldeten sich für die kleine Runde; die Namen bekomme ich leider nicht mehr alle zusammen  .

Gemeinsam mit der kleinen D ) "große-Runde-Gruppe" ging es auf die ersten Anhöhen der Alfterer Pyrenäen, wo man sich auseinanderdividierte, aber sich als Geisterfahrer ...







...nach einigen Trails bald wiedersah. 

Auch frisch gefällte und liegengelassene Bäume konnten den Vortrieb der großen "kleinen-Runde-Gruppe" nicht wirklich aufhalten:






Apropos Foto.... vor allem an die mitlesenden, aber nicht teilnehmenden Jungs der Hinweis: Die Frauenquote war diesmal erfreulich hoch.

Der Trail am Quarzwerkesee (lesbar? Hier in Lautschrift: Kwarz-Wärke-Seh) präsentierte sich zwar immer noch schlammig, aber nicht so unter Hochwasser wie in den letzten Tagen. Hier der Auslauf des Trails:







Nach einer Reifenpanne konnte ein zweiter ebenfalls unter Schwindsucht leidender Schlauch bei einer größeren Pause gewechselt werden.






Hier sieht man auch Günni beim Erstellen seiner rd. 70 Fotos dieser Tour  :






Die Schleife mit der rasanten Abfahrt nach Friesdorf herunter ließen 3 Biker(innen) aus; eine weitere Bikerin verabschiedete sich ebenfalls, um den Heimweg anzutreten.

Bei der restlichen Strecke bemerkte man bei der Gruppe eine erhöhte Kurbelumdrehungszahl, der hungrige Magen schien auf das bevorstehende Grillen aufmerksam zu machen. Karin führte uns jedoch vorab noch von der etwas eintönigen Feldautobahn weg auf einen Trail, der letztlich in dem äußerst flowigen Hardtbach-Trail mündete. 

Erfreulicherweise hatte, durch Karin informiert, der Grillmeister bereits den Grill angeheizt und die Lizenz zum Getränkeausschank, so dass bei Ankunft der kleinen D ) "großen-Runde-Gruppe" die große "kleine-Runde-Gruppe" schon ein gewissen Sättigungs- und Zufriedenheitsgrad ausstrahlte. Der weitere Abend verlief dann äußerst schwofig  .

Hier noch ein paar Tourfakten: Streckenlänge 66 km, Fahrtdauer rd. 4 1/4 Stunden, AVS 15,6 km/h.

Wettermäßig haben wir sehr viel Glück gehabt, wenn ich das derzeit tobende Unwetter mit Blitz und Hagelschlag und die Wetterkapriolen in den letzten zwei Wochen bedenke.

Meinen Dank an Uwe für das Ausrichten, die Grillmaterialen inkl. Grundstücksgestellung und was da sonst noch anfiel. Speziellen Dank an Klaus @ Redking für seine Hilfe als bekannt-verläßlicher Backguide, ohne den ein Zusammenhalten einer solch großen Gruppe mit 33 Köpfen kaum möglich gewesen wäre. Dank auch an Karin für die Hilfe beim "Schweineöhrchen" (Insider) und beim Guiden des Special-Trails. Nicht zuletzt aber auch Dank an die Gruppe selbst, die durch ihre Disziplin ein Zusammenhalten sehr erleichtert hat  .

Bis zum nächsten Event - und es wäre schön, wenn der oder die andere "Neue" auf den Geschmack gekommen wäre und man sich bald wiedersieht.


----------



## on any sunday (2. Juli 2007)

Burzeltag war auch dabei , habe ich wohl überlesen. Dann noch nachträglich 

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf dem Uwe Wisslampe, äh Handkirchen, oder so.

Konnte leider nicht anwesend sein, da ich mein Motorfahrzeug für Wales auf seine Tauchtauchlichkeit testen mußte.  Ich hoffe, das ich noch in diesem Jahrhundert die La Palma DVD zu sehen bekomme. Ansonsten wäre ich etwas verbittert.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Riderin (2. Juli 2007)

Es war eine super Tour, die neinfach nur Spaß gemacht hat und hoffentlich bald so noch einmal wiederholt wird.

Vielen Dank an die Guides 

herzliche Grüße auch an die Eltern des Geburtstagskindes!!


Grüße Jana


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomax77 (2. Juli 2007)

Schließe mich an.

Es war eine spassige Tour mit netten Leuten und ebenso netten Trails durch die Ville und den Kottenforst. 
Die Organisation war für die große Meute klasse und auch die Verköstigung danach ließ keine Wünsche offen.  

Bitte mehr davon. 

Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## Loehr (2. Juli 2007)

Danke für die tolle Tour.

Hat alles gepaßt, viele nette Leute, top Reiseleitung und die Verpflegung war auch bestens. Hat viel Spaß gemacht.

Grüße Lorenz


----------



## Scaramouche (2. Juli 2007)

Wir schließen uns allen Vorrednern an oder wie sagt der Rheinländer:

Näh, wat wor dat jod.....

Peter und Lissy


----------



## AGE73 (2. Juli 2007)

Auch von mir als Einsteiger, vielen Dank für dieses großartige Event, es hat Appetit auf mehr gemacht (und damit meine ich nicht nur die Bratwurst  )

Viele Grüße 
Angelo


----------



## Redking (2. Juli 2007)

Hallo Biker,
mir hat es auch sehr viel Spaß gemacht! 
Obwohl ich nur 63,5 Kilometer in 4:21 Stunden gefahren bin.
Im Schnitt war Helmut als Führender der Gruppe eine Kilometer in der Stunde schneller. 

Ach und meine Bilder sind vom Geburtstagskind als Beweismittel sichergestellt wurden. 

Grüße
Klaus
der, der hinter euch herfuhr!


----------



## Race4Hills (2. Juli 2007)

Mir fehlen die Worte!

BOOOOOOHHHR ÄÄÄÄIIIIIHHHHH

Ich hoffe auch das Ihr noch alle schön gefeierert habt.

VIELEN HERZLICHEN DANK FÜR DIESEN ECHT TOLLEN BIKE TAG

LG Ines und Jens


----------



## schneifel (2. Juli 2007)

Super!!!!!

Nette Leute, schnelle trails, lecker weizen und schweinkram vom grill.  
De jeburtstachsuwe häd en schön tour usjetüftelt  

Na, jetzt hab ich doch sicher den pannenrekord.....nach 500 mtr. nen platten.. 
..danke für die vielen pumpen 

gruss thomas


----------



## Tazz (2. Juli 2007)

Das schönste Foto hab übrigens ich auf meinem Handy 

Uwe und sein Pokal ..................................................


----------



## Roadrunner1 (2. Juli 2007)

Schließe mich den Vorrednern an. Super Mega-Event. Es hat mir Spaß gemacht mal wieder dabeigewesen zu sein. 
Gruß
Roadrunner


----------



## Giom (3. Juli 2007)

schneifel schrieb:


> Na, jetzt hab ich doch sicher den pannenrekord.....nach 500 mtr. nen platten..



nene... nach 500m hast du angehalten, aber nach 100m hast du mir schon gezeigt, daß erstaunlich wenig luft in deinem hinterrad war.


Wahrscheinlich haben sich sonntag früh vor dem Start alle Nachbarn gefragt _*"was haben die beiden Bruder da wieder veranstaltet?*_" Ihr seid bestimmt in der Strasse genau so bekannt wie im Forum

Das Kind hatte Geburtstag

Ein cooler Event

Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (3. Juli 2007)

Tja und das Ergebnis der ganzen Lobhuddelei...
Nächstes mal wird die Afterbikeparty auf dem Alfterer Sportplatz stattfinden, weil dann statt *50 *Teilnehmern *100* kommen. 
Aber dann ohne mich...oder wir klonen Uwe und Helmut und machen 4 Gruppen.


----------



## Mc Wade (3. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

möchte mich meinen Vorrednern/Innen anschließen, war eine gelungene Bikeveranstaltung mit einem schönen Abschluss im Garten der Fam. Wißkirchen.

Dank an alle Aktivisten !

Gruss

Willi


----------



## joscho (3. Juli 2007)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Tja und das Ergebnis der ganzen Lobhuddelei...
> Nächstes mal wird die Afterbikeparty auf dem Alfterer Sportplatz stattfinden, weil dann statt *50 *Teilnehmern *100* kommen.



Da bin ich ja froh, dass die Teilnehmerzahl nicht direkt mit den Lenzen des Geburtstagkindes verknüpft ist  Sonst müssten wir ja nun 50 Jahre warten. 
Ich kenne den Sportplatz ja nicht, aber ob da diese nette familiäre Atmosphäre herrscht  Nun ja, wir werden es hoffentlich herausfinden.




> Aber dann ohne mich...oder wir klonen Uwe und Helmut und machen 4 Gruppen.


Hat doch prima geklappt. Aber klonen können wir natürlich auch ausprobieren. Wobei wir den/die Backguides nicht vergessen sollten. 
Hauptsache es gibt ein nächstes Mal. 

Hier noch mal die Teilnehmer bzw. die Angemeldeten dieses Super-Events;


----------



## Kalinka (3. Juli 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> ...
> Hat doch prima geklappt. Aber klonen können wir natürlich auch ausprobieren. Wobei wir den/die Backguides nicht vergessen sollten.
> Hauptsache es gibt ein nächstes Mal....



Also, wenn meinem Klon ein Orientierungsgen ins Erbgut manipuliert wird, dann sind wir zwei   einverstanden wieder zu backguiden.

Bei allem Bauchweh im Vorfeld, wegen der Größe der Veranstaltung...
Hat Spaß gemacht!


----------



## bernhardwalter (3. Juli 2007)

Kurz und schmerzlos,

  klasse Tour,schöne Strecke mit wenig Pannen auf die Menge bezogen.
klasse _Alfterbikeparty_ mit vielen tollen Events,schade nur das ich schon so früh fahren mußte

Dank an Uwe und Thomas und natürlich an das gesamte Orgateam.

LG

Bernhard II


----------



## Handlampe (3. Juli 2007)

So, ich möchte ja nichts vorgreifen. Aber der nächste Best-of-Event ist schon in Vorbereitung. 
Oli alias Scottti seines Zeichens TT Gründungsmitglied und wandelnde kartografische Eifelenzyklopädie hat schon zarte Andeutungen gemacht:

*Best of Sahrbachtal*

Das kleine aber feine Seitentälchen des Ahrtals hat so einige Leckerchen zu bieten.
Und in dem Zusammenhang fällt mir natürlich auch wieder ein Tier aus der Eifel ein....ein räuberisches Tier...um genauer zu werden....ein Eifelwolf  

Da dieses räuberische Wesen ja quasi dort sein Revier hat, könnte man doch wieder sehr schön zwei Gruppen kombinieren.
So gäbe es ja z.B. mal wieder die Möglichkeit einer gemeinsamen Einkehr


----------



## schwarzfahrerx4 (3. Juli 2007)

Hallo Uwe,

... ich fahr´überall mit euch hin   
... als MTB-Neueinsteiger hat dieses Jahr ja schon einige tolle Erlebnisse
       für mich gehabt   
... aber eure Tour war bisher der Mega-Knaller    
... Respekt für eure Mühe und Dank für diesen tollen Tag   

... schöne jrooß us eggeb

       Gerd     

... die Teichbewohner bringe ich noch vorbei !!!


----------



## ecirtap (3. Juli 2007)

Da ich nun endlich meinen Router wieder zur Kommunikation bewegen konnte, kommt nun hier mein allererster Eintrag in diesem Forum und der ist gleich voll des Lobes.

Vielen Dank an Uwe und alle seine Helfer für dieses Mega-Bike-Event!  

Tolle Organisation, wunderschöne Strecke (auch wenn ich zwischendurch mal gezweifelt habe, ob ich als Mountainbike-Neuling nicht doch die kleine Runde hätte wählen sollen), nette Leute, äußerst schmackhafte Verköstigung und zwei beeindruckende Filme.  

Das macht Lust auf mehr und lässt mich schon voller Vorfreude auf die nächste Best-Of-Tour blicken.

Gruß
Patrice


----------



## Deleted 57408 (5. Juli 2007)

Hallo Zusammen!

Dies ist eine Nachricht für den Frank, der sich vergangenen Sonntag in der Krabbelgruppe als hilfsbereiter und freundlicher Pannenhelfer betätigt hat. Vielen Dank für´s zur Verfügung stellen Deiner Hochleistungspumpe und die Unterstützung bei der Reifenpanne. Irgendwie hat sich der Ventiladapter Deiner Pumpe in meine Satteltasche verirrt, und den würde ich Dir natürlich gerne wieder zukommen lassen. Kenne jedoch Deinen Usernamen leider nicht. Wenn Du oder einer der anderen netten Mitfahrer dies also liest bitte PM an mich.

Schönen Gruß an alle anderen!

Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günni69 (5. Juli 2007)

Hallo Peter,

der von dir gesuchte gelbe Engel war Frank @ Cheetah. 

@ alle anderen Teilnehmer

Wo sind eigentlich die ganzen anderen Bilder die am Sonntag gemacht worden sind?


----------



## Kalinka (6. Juli 2007)

*Wie alles begann:*

Zitat Uwe: _Ich brauche einen Guide für die Krabbelgruppe der Best of Kottenforst-Tour !?!_

Meine unausgesprochenen Gedanken: Nein, nicht schon wieder, immer ich!
Doch dank meiner Wochenenddienste, Uwes Spätschicht und des anhaltend schlechten Wetters, ging dieser Kelch an mir vorüber. Es fanden sich einfach keine 10 Termine zum Abfahren der Route um diese in mein orientierungsbefreites Hirn zu meißeln. 
Stattdessen traf es den Wolf Helmut vom TT-light, der wohl dem Chef nicht zu widersprechen wagte. Ob er wohl ahnte, was da auf ihn zukam?
Trotz Terminverschiebung und Uhrzeitverlegung, ließen sich über 50 Biker nicht abhalten, an dieser Veranstaltung teilzunehmen. Woran lag es? An den sympathischen, gut aussehenden und kompetenten Guides (Uwe und Helmut), Co-Guides (Thomas und Karin) und Lumpensammler (Klaus)?
An der angekündigten A(l)fter-bike-Grillparty mit Freibier? 
An Uwes bekannter und vielversprechender Trailsucht?
Nun, als die 51 sich in Alfter einfanden, war es fast wie ein Familientreffenso viele bekannte Gesichter: Die MTB-Mädels (Renate, Sonja und Ines, leider ohne Maria), KFL III (Renate und Verstärkung),  natürlich ein paar 7-Hiller, Iris (traute sich auch ohne Marco), Jana,  Olli & Verena, Lissy mit Männe, der einradelnde Stefan Ein paar unbekannte Gesichter gab es natürlich auch, aber der Tag war ja noch jung.
Die Aufteilung in die langsamere und die schnelle Gruppe war etwas unausgeglichen. 32 BikerInnen ließen sich nicht überzeugen in die schnelle Gruppe zu wechseln. So blieben der Chef-Lampe nur 17 Biker übrig.
So fuhren dann fast pünktlich um 11:30 Uhr 51 BikerInnen gemeinsam durch Alfter und verursachten einen Stau! 







Eine CTF ist ein Dreck gegen diesen Anblick. Noch bevor der Anstieg zum Böling bewältigt war der erste Platte und eine defekte Bremse.






Thomas und Klaus gaben technische Hilfe und so sammelten sich die beiden Gruppen ein letztes Mal auf dem Böling mit Aussicht auf die 7 Berge










, bevor sich die Krabbelgruppe in einer ca. 5 km langen Reihe hinter Helmut einfädelnd auf den ersten kurzen Trial begab, dem Uwe sei Dank noch eine Reihe sehr schöner folgten.
Was soll ich über die Krabbelgruppe berichtenich habe sie ja nur von hinten erlebt !
Also für 33 Leute ging es eigentlich zügig. Was an den Trials angestaut wurde,





...fuhren wir auf den Forstwegen wieder raus.






Es gab noch zwei schnell behobene Platten unterwegs. Leider verließ uns am Abzweig zur Friesdorfschleife Frau Monsterchen, die platt war und Knieprobleme hatte. Ein kleines Grüppchen von 5 sparte sich unter Führung der Backguidöse die Ab- und Auffahrt bei Friesdorf. Auf einer schönen breiten Bank warteten wir auf die Rückkehr des unermüdlichen Restes. Verkürzt wurde uns die Zeit durch das Zusammentreffen mit der schnellen Gruppe, die ihr rasantes Tempo nur durch schwere Verluste des Reifenprofils bis zum Stillstand reduzieren konnte.
Vor dem Guidewechsel an der A565 wurde mit dem drahtlosen Telefon der Chefanzünder Papa Wisskirchen über unsere baldige Ankunft im Basecamp informiert. Während des kurzen Guidewechsels kamen doch tatsächlich Beschwerden von hinten, das Tempo währe zu hoch das ich das noch erleben darf. Noch nie hat sich jemand  beklagt, ich wäre zu schnell ! 
Nach den letzten Trial-Sahne-Stückchen ging es dann straßig und feldwegig zurück nach Alfter, wo der Grill schon rotglühend auf jede Menge tote Tiere wartete. Er wurde nicht enttäuscht, keine 5 min nach der Ankunft brutzelte es.






Bei Eintreffen der Schnellen waren wir schon satt und der Kühlschrank leer. Aber in Nachbars Schuppen gut verschlossen lagerte auch für die schnellen Nachzügler noch Flüssiges.

Dank der vielen freiwilligen Helfer ein gar nicht so stressiger Tag für mich.
Da war _Klaus_ der ewige Backguide, der auch noch dringend benötigte Sitzmöbel mitbrachte.
Unsere Guide-Helden natürlich, die sich auch von Dauerregen nicht vom Exploren abhalten ließen.
Da war Willi, der den super Grill, Grillkohle, Gläser und eine Kasten Bier stellte.
Da waren Salate, Aioli (mhhh!), Brot, fast jeder brachte etwas mit!
Natürlich Mam und Pap Wisskirchen, die Nachtisch, Obst, Wasser und Herzblut stellten.

*Schön war es mir Euch allen!!!*


----------



## blitzfitz (6. Juli 2007)

Hallo Karin,

Sehr schöner Bericht.   Wann kommt jetzt Deine ganz persönliche BestOf Tour?  

BTW, ich habe auch noch ein paar Photos:

Eine *Team Tomburg BestOfEdition Tour* brought to you by siehe oben....








Der *Anfang*:




Das *Ende*:




*Pannen*:






Den Rest bei mir im Fotoalbum

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## Handlampe (6. Juli 2007)

*AHHHH **Ralf*

Mach die Fotos weg....die hab ich schon alle im Bericht verbaut....


Der kommt morgen


----------



## Giom (6. Juli 2007)

streit im tomburger team?


----------



## Handlampe (7. Juli 2007)

*Entschuldigung......wo geht es denn hier zur Demo:* 

*ReTTet die Tomburg.*






Ah ja, da lang......DANKE.

Dann wollen wir doch mal schauen, wer alles an dieser nicht angemeldeten Demo teilgenommen hat:

Willi -       _@Mc Wade_
Lissy-      _@Scaramouche_
Oli-          _@Scottti_
Verena      _@Scottinchen_
Christof-   _@Krampe_
Thomas-   _@Tomax77_
Angelo-    _@AGE73_
Guillaume- _@Giom_
Frank       _@Cheetah_
Jörg         _@Fungrisu_
Gerd        _@Vertexto_
Tom         _@Tom-Siegburg_
Boris        _@Red Devil_
Steffi        _@Kim Possible_
Ralf          _@Konfuzius_
Jörg         _@joscho_
Jens         _@ultra2_
Renate      _@Tazz_
Uli            _@Pausenbiker_
Ines          _@inimtb_
Ralf          _@blitzfitz_
Jana         _@Riderin_
Bernhard   _@bernhardwalter_
Günni       _@günni69_
Sonja       _@soka70_
Thomas    _@schneifel_
Robert      _@robikhan_
Annette    _@Miss Neandertal_
Lorenz     _@Loehr_
Jürgen     _@jokomen_
Boris       @_@grüner Frosch_
Stefan   _  wingover_
Jens        _@Race4Hills_
Renate    _@Harnas_
Iris          _@timber_
Gerd       _@schwarzfahrerx4_
Peter      _@Petejupp_
Tom       _@Merlin_
Dagmar   _@Flyhai_
Michael   _@bonsai.68_
ecirtap    _@Patrice_
Thomas  _@monsterchen _

Frau Monsterchen ...helf mir nochmal beim Namen, Thomas

Frank

plus meinen Demohelfern:

Helmut (Guide der KG)  _@Eifelwolf_
Karin (Backguidöse der KG)  _@Kalinka_
Klaus (Ehrenbackguide der KG) _@Redking_
Thomas (Backguide der Schnellen) _@daywalker74_


Aber *STOP*

Ihr werdet sicher schon bemerkt haben, dass es sich garnicht um eine nichtangemeldete Demo handelte, vielmehr handelte es sich um eine nichtangemeldete MTB Tour des Team Tomburgs in der Serie der "Best of" Touren.

Dieses Mal war der KoTTenforst dran.

Dank ergiebiger Regenfälle durfte sich die Bikerschaft dann auch auf herrliche Bedingungen freuen:






Und so wurde auch niemand entäuscht. 






Der Clip zum Bild

Aber um es vorweg zu nehmen: Diese Bilder waren trotz des schlechten Wetters der vergangen Tage die absolute Ausnahme im Trockenwald Kottenforst.


Wie ordnet man 50 Biker gleichmäßig in zwei homogene Gruppen ein: 

SO ?

Naja, ich weiß nicht. Immerhin konnte ich dann doch 18 Biker überzeugen, mit mir zu fahren.

Trotz Allem wurde erstmal gemeinsam mit dem Konvoi die erste Steigung heraus aus der rheinischen Tiefebene erklommen.
Vom Böling gab es dann auch nach dem ersten kleinen Trail eine schöne Aussicht auf Bonn mit dem dahinter liegenden Siebengebirge.






 Allen Teilnehmern der schnellen Gruppe dürfte sich dieser Anblick in die Netzhaut gebrannt haben, da Thomas und Thomas eine Etage tiefer mit ca. 13 Luftpumpen einem luftlosem Reifen zu Leibe rückten.

Während sich die Krabbelgruppe schon so langsam wieder auf den Weg machte, wurde hier noch ein wenig geklönt.






Die ersten Meter im fahrenden Modus seht ihr im kleinen Filmschnipsel. 

Der Anfang

Die Strecke zum Jägerhäuschen und dann auch weiter bis nach Adendorf verlief dann hauptsächlich  über topfebene Forstautobahnen. Vielleicht auch garnicht so schlecht, war doch das angeblich geländegängige Material hier noch nicht überfordert.
Kaum ging es allerdings in die Trails bei Adendorf machte nun ein Bike nach dem Anderen schlapp.

In kurzer Folge gab es 3 Pannen unterschiedlichster Art.

Ein Kettenriß war da noch das Unspektakulärste:






Spektakulärer war da schon der Sattel von Bernhard.






Es muß wohl hier irgendwo passiert sein: 

Die perfekte Welle

Gegen diese Pannen muß dann natürlich unser blitzfitzes Ralf mächtig anstinken: Plattfuß....wie langweilig.

Wenn schon dann richtig:







Aber nach dieser "Best of" Pannenserie konnte es nun weiter an Villip vorbei in den Westen des Kofo gehen. Ziel war der Ringwall Venne mit seinen zahlreichen Trails in seiner näheren und weiteren Umgebung.

Die Trails

Am Forsthaus Venne vorbei galt es nun den ersten richtigen Downhill hinunter nach Kessenich zu bewältigen. Ein schön flowiges Teil.
Im heißen Rheingraben angekommen wurde der Drang nach Flüssigem unter den Teilnehmern unerträglich. Glücklicherweise konnte uns Jörg zu einer blauen Oase führen.
Apropos platt, dann schon orginell: Das kann ich auch.
Auf der Fahrt platt fahren kann Jeder, aber nach 10 Minuten Pause:






Nach erfolgreicher Reparatur hieß es nun wieder aus dem Rheintal hinaus zu kommen. Nach 110 Höhenmetern war das Werk vollbracht und wir befanden uns wieder auf Kofohöhe.
Vorbei am Annaberger Hof trafen wir dann die kleine Delegation der CTF Tomburg, die sich genüsslich auf einer Bank rekelte und auf den Rest der Meute wartete.
Die Verfolgung Dieser über den feinen Downhill hinunter nach Friesdorf nahmen wir dann auch direkt in Angriff.
Leider sollte die Verfolgung nicht mit Erfolg gekrönt sein, da der Downhill für Jörg schmerzhaft endete.

Noch vor dem Sturz

Noch während diese Clips passierte es dann: Ab in die Matschrinne und danach unkontrolliert gegen den Baumstumpf mit abschließendem Salto vorwärts.
Sowohl Fahrer als auch Bike waren danach nicht mehr ganz taufrisch:

Achter

Jörg verließ uns dann auch um sich aber später von Bekannten frisch geduscht doch noch zum abschließendem Grillen im TT Außenposten Alfter bringen zu lassen.  

Ein Glück für mich, das Jörg bei dem folgendem Uphill mit teilweise geschmeidigen 20 % hinauf zum Venusberg nicht mehr dabei war, wäre ich dann doch auch noch  von einem weiteren Biker abgehangen worden.
An den Unikliniken vorbei folgte nun noch eine kleine Abfahrt auf schmalem Pfad um dann nach direktem Wiederaufstieg auf der Höhe zu landen. Langsam bekamen wir unsere Höhenmeter zusammen.
Wieder an dem Gut Annaberg angekommen schwenkten wir nun in Richtung Waldau um dann später nach kleiner Ab-






und direkter Auffahrt nach Röttgen zu gelangen.
Richtung Witterschlick folgte nun noch ein kleiner Schlenker, den unser Kameramann Thomas noch für ein paar spektakuläre Clips nutzte.

Da uns der Duft der wohl jetzt schon brutzelnden toten Tiere im 5 km entfernten TT Basiscamp entgegenwehte, ließen wir die letzte Schleife, nocheinmal hoch in den Kottenforst, aus um direkt über Impekoven und später durch die Felder zurück nach Alfter zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (7. Juli 2007)

Uwe,

wie immer ein 1A Bericht.  Nochmal vielen Dank für die Klassetour!

Ciao,
Ralf

P.S: Und Du hast wirklich schöne Photos ausgesucht.


----------



## blitzfitz (7. Juli 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> streit im tomburger team?



Aber nein, Giom. So was nennt man Harmonie unter Freunden.  

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## Handlampe (7. Juli 2007)

Ähm, falls sich der Ein oder Andere Ortskundige im Bericht wundern sollte: Es ging in den Osten des Kottenforstes...nicht in den Westen....


----------



## monsterchen (7. Juli 2007)

Super Berichte von euch    

......ach ja, Frau monsterchen heisst Jessica. 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## reifi1610 (12. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin neu in eurem Gebiet bei Rheinbach. Ihr macht ja super Touren.... wie ich hier lese.

Fahrt Ihr auch in der Woche Abends mal. Ich suche noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit. Ich komme aus Odendorf.

Mit sportlichem Gruß
reifi1610


----------



## Handlampe (12. Juli 2007)

reifi1610 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin neu in eurem Gebiet bei Rheinbach. Ihr macht ja super Touren.... wie ich hier lese.
> 
> ...



Hi Reifi

Wir fahren auch Abends, allerdings nicht zu festen Zeiten. Ich muss auch zugeben, dass wir letzte Zeit (bei dem Wetter) sehr wenig gefahren sind.

Schau halt einfach öfter mal in's LMB


----------



## reifi1610 (12. Juli 2007)

@Handlampe,

Ok, dann werde ich mal öffters hier reinschauen und mich dann mal melden.

reifi


----------



## robikhan (13. Juli 2007)

Hi Reifi,

ich wohne auch in Rheinbach und fahre natürlich auch öfters in der Woche (leider nicht im Moment, da noch bis ende Juli beruflich in Frankfurt bin).
letzte Woche sind wir zu dritt ca. 40km gefahren. Machen wir einfach ganz spontan.

Meld dich einfach mal...
VG Robert


----------



## robikhan (13. Juli 2007)

So, auch ich wollt mich für die geile Tour am 01.07. bei allen Organisatoren bedanken. War das erste mal für mich, aber bestimmt nich dat letzte.....

Streckenauswahl - vor allem die vielzahl der Singletrails war einfach genial.
Das anschließende Grillen, echt klasse!!!!

Viele Grüße 
Robert


----------



## MasifCentralier (13. Juli 2007)

Obwohl ich noch nicht mit den heiligen Weihen einer Mitgliedschaft in einem tt-Teams gesegnet worden bin wohne ich mit Abstand am naechsten an der Nahmensgebenden Ruine und wuerde gern mal unter der Woche mit dir die Voreifel unsicher machen. Wie waers mit nach den Schulferien?
Gruss
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (16. Juli 2007)

Schon interessant, wieviele Leute doch übrig bleiben, wenn ich mal ne schnelle Tour ankündige.  

Trotzdem war es gestern eine feine Tour....und auf giom kann sich doch immer verlassen wenn es um hohes Tempo und lange Distanzen geht.

So sind wir also zu dritt los um mal wieder ein wenig im oberen Ahrtal zu exploren. 
Mensch, gerade zwischen Denn-Ahr- und Kesselingertal gibt es ja richtig schöne Fleckchen. War ja teilweise wie Urlaub im teilweise unbekannten einsamsten Gebieten zu fahren, auch wenn mal 200 Höhenmeter umsonst gefahren wurden um an zwar tollen aber sackgassigen Aussichtspunkten zu Enden.

Sehr schöne Gegend, welche ich dann auch mal weiter Richtung Nürburgring erkunden werde.

Ansonsten haben wir sämtliche am Wege befindlichen Tankstellen  entflüssigt um über die Runden zu kommen.
Ich glaube, soviel habe ich noch nie auf 72 km getrunken.
Da wir aber immer genug Reserven hatten fand ich es persönlich trotz der Hitze erträglich zumal uns auch immer wieder ein nettes Lüftchen entgegenbließ.

Danke an meine beiden Mitfahrer: Giom und Bruda Thomas. Hat wirklich Spass gemacht.


----------



## Tazz (16. Juli 2007)

*Höhenrunde ums untere Ahrtal*


guck mal Uwe !! Da war ich gestern mit den Jungs .............
Ich hätte Dich doch mitgenommen  
Tankstellen gabs bei uns ....äääähhmmmm ................... eine 
wo zum Henker seit ihr hergefahren , ich wäre fast verdurstet 

Aber super schön wars bei uns auch   und ein Wind wehte auch 

Grüße ich


----------



## Kompostman (16. Juli 2007)

Und ich war nicht mit! Und das bei mir vor der Haustür!


----------



## monsterchen (16. Juli 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Schon interessant, wieviele Leute doch übrig bleiben, wenn ich mal ne schnelle Tour ankündige.



...aaaber ich wäre doch sooooo gerne dabei geweswen  , aber mein Patenkind   hat an dem Tag seinen 3. Geburtstag gefeiert.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Daywalker74 (16. Juli 2007)

Die Runde war echt erste Sahne.Landschaftlich ein Hochgenus.
Aber mein Körper hat sich heute auf seine weise für das anstrengende WE bedankt. Die Arbeit ging heute so gut wie nichts. War nur schlapp und abgespannt.
Aber woran mag das gelegen haben 
Zuviel Staub von den Vorderleuten geschluckt?Zuviel Ozon????zuviele Sterne gesehen, wo eigentlich die Sonne hätte scheinen sollen 
Das "Rennen" am Samstag mit Scottti???

Tja, bald können wir auf ein neues Mitglied zählen. Nicht war Giom


----------



## Giom (16. Juli 2007)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Zuviel Staub von den Vorderleuten geschluckt?



selber schuld 
es stand auch nichts von Spaß in der Tourausschreibung


----------



## Handlampe (17. Juli 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Höhenrunde ums untere Ahrtal*
> 
> 
> guck mal Uwe !! Da war ich gestern mit den Jungs .............



Wo kann ich gucken, Renate??

Gibt es Bilder? Hätten wir uns beinahe über den Haufen gefahren?
Obwohl, ihr wart ja scheinbar doch woanders unterwegs.

Bei uns waren es auch nur 2 Tankstellen. Allerdings lagen die jeweils genau zum richtigen Zeitpunkt.


----------



## joscho (17. Juli 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wo kann ich gucken, Renate??



Wenn ich da gerade mal für dat tazz einspringen darf? Wir sind im wesentlichen diese Tour gefahren;
http://gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.7581/



> Hätten wir uns beinahe über den Haufen gefahren?


Unwahrscheinlich. Wir waren meist so was von langsam unterwegs, da hätte die Zeit zum ausweichen wohl immer gereicht 



> Obwohl, ihr wart ja scheinbar doch woanders unterwegs.


Vielleicht habt ihr uns im Schatten liegend einfach übersehen  Und uns war ja sowieso schwarz vor Augen. Na ja, nicht allen. Unsere Bergziege ist eindeutig saharatauglich.



> Bei uns waren es auch nur 2 Tankstellen. Allerdings lagen die jeweils genau zum richtigen Zeitpunkt.


Wenn wir überhaupt noch mal bei so einem Wetter fahren, dann planen wir die Tour nach den Tankstellen. So viel Flüssigkeit habe ich noch nie an einem Tag in mich reingekippt.

Ciao...
joerg


----------



## Tazz (17. Juli 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Wenn ich da gerade mal für dat tazz einspringen darf?
> 
> Ciao...
> joerg




Danke joscho 

und Uwe  wenn Du mich fragst waren wir garnicht so langsam  nur diese Hitze  ...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (17. Juli 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Wenn ich da gerade mal für dat tazz einspringen darf? Wir sind im wesentlichen diese Tour gefahren;
> http://gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.7581/



Danke Jörg

Na, dann hätten wir uns ja wirklich beinahe getroffen. Z.b. im Bereich des Steiner Berges. Wir haben die Asphaltstrecke die ihr wohl hinunter gefahren seid bei unsere Auffahrt gekreuzt.

Dann wäre es sicher zum Unfall gekommen: Die Einen halb verdurstet in der Abfahrt, die Anderen mit Sternen vor den Augen in der Auffahrt.

Aber vielleicht habt ihr ja auch eine andere Abfahrt gewählt, wäre eigentlich ne Schande den Steiner Berg über den Asphalt wieder runter zu fahren, da wirklich JEDE ander Abfahrt schöner ist.....und es gibt da ne ganze Menge.

Annsonsten Respekt vor der Leistung. Da habt ihr ja ganz schön was abgespult .


----------



## joscho (17. Juli 2007)

Hi Uwe,



Handlampe schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht habt ihr ja auch eine andere Abfahrt gewählt, wäre eigentlich ne Schande den Steiner Berg über den Asphalt wieder runter zu fahren, da wirklich JEDE ander Abfahrt schöner ist.....und es gibt da ne ganze Menge.



Schande, oh Schande. Wir sind Asphalt gefahren - und da ging es uns eigentlich noch ganz gut. So richtig begonnen abzubauen haben wir zwei, Rallef natürlich nicht, so ab Kreuzberg. Aber da sind meine Erinnerung nur noch verschwommen.

Also, ich sehe schon - es muss eine Best of Tankstellen rund um Ahrweiler von Euch geben  Dann lernen wir vielleicht nicht nur noch die andere Tanke kennen, sondern auch ein paar nette Trails  Übrigens, unsere Tanke war bei Ahrbrück. Wo die Eure(n)?

Ciao...
Joerg


----------



## Handlampe (23. Juli 2007)

Das nächste TT Projekt ist in Vorbereitung:

Der *Moselhöhenweg* von Bullay nach Koblenz mit einigen Extras.

93 km ; 2300 hm

Sieht auf der Karte ganz schön lecka aus. Mein Brüderchen und ich werden die Strecke am nächsten WE mal abfahren.


----------



## Happy_User (23. Juli 2007)

Hi Uwe,

klingt interessant. Mal sehen, ob der Termin bei mir irgendwie klappt. Bahn von Koblenz  nach Bullay klappt ganz gut. Muss nur noch Auto -> Koblenz zeitlich reinpassen.

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## Krampe (24. Juli 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Das nächste TT Projekt ist in Vorbereitung:
> 
> Der *Moselhöhenweg* von Bullay nach Koblenz mit einigen Extras.
> 
> ...



Super,
Sag bitte bescheid wann, damit ich die Bluttransfusion rechtzeitig durchführen kann


----------



## Giom (24. Juli 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Super,
> Sag bitte bescheid wann, damit ich die Bluttransfusion rechtzeitig durchführen kann



wieviel brauchst du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (24. Juli 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> wieviel brauchst du?


ha, wir haben den amateur mtbler gefunden, der für rasmussen fährt.


----------



## Giom (26. Juli 2007)

Happy_User schrieb:


> ha, wir haben den amateur mtbler gefunden, der für rasmussen fährt.


 
nix da! ich habe schon offen gestellt, wo ich mich in den nächsten wochen befinden werde:



Giom schrieb:


> hallo Chistof,
> cooles bild! in 2 wochen geht's für mich auch los. Erst 2 Wochen in der Schweiz bzw. im Wallis, und dann mitte September nach Italien von der Adria- zur Mittelmeeküste übers Apennin, eine woche. Freue mich schon total drauf. Aus so Urlaub kommt man bestimmt etwas fitter als vorher... cool!
> Gruß
> Guillaume


 
Ich sage es ganz offen dass ich in Italien sein werde, und nicht in Mexico!
bei Dr Ferrarri, na und?


----------



## Handlampe (26. Juli 2007)

Da im 7Gebirge nicht mehr wirklich viel los ist (ausser das unser Franzose Furchen in die Wege zur Löwenburg zieht) hab ich für nächsten Mittwoch mal wieder ne Feierabendrunde reingestellt.
Wir sollten fahren, solange wir noch dürfen.

Termin


----------



## Enrgy (26. Juli 2007)

Hab mich mal eingetragen, im 7GB war ich schon ein halbes Jahr nicht mehr. Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, daß wir am Ende mit Licht fahren? Ich pack vorsichtshalber mal meine 5W Powerlampe ein...

PS: sind Gioms Spurrillen schon in den Topo-Karten verzeichnet?


----------



## Cheetah (26. Juli 2007)

In den 25000er Karten noch nicht, aber zoom in Google Earth mal ganz nah ran


----------



## on any sunday (26. Juli 2007)

Mischt, habe am Mittwoch einen TÜV- und Tuningtermin für meinen Power Pickup.


----------



## Giom (26. Juli 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> PS: sind Gioms Spurrillen schon in den Topo-Karten verzeichnet?





Cheetah schrieb:


> In den 25000er Karten noch nicht, aber zoom in Google Earth mal ganz nah ran



habt ihr richtig geguckt?


----------



## sibby08 (29. Juli 2007)

Habe mich für Mittwoch auch mal angemeldet. 
Es wird aber zeitlich eng bei mir. 2 Kollegen sind im Urlaub und da ist es mit pünktlich feierabend so eine Sache...

Gruß
Udo


----------



## supasini (30. Juli 2007)

So, 
offensichtlich haben einige Mitfahrer den Bericht Ã¼ber die Best of Trails - Rund um Euskirchen vom 17.06. nicht gefunden/gelesen, deshalb poste ich das ganze Spiel einfach nochmal hier.
Wer's schon kennt: runterscrollen!

lg, martin

================================================

*Best of Trails: Rund um Euskirchen*

Die Ausschreibung: 
_Ich erlaube mir ebenfalls eine Best of Trails-Tour anzubieten: Trails rund um Euskirchen. Es werden etwas 80 km und 1600 Hm. Es werden mÃ¶glichst viele Trails in und rund um Euskirchen mitgenommen, die sich halbwegs sinnvoll zu einer Tour verknÃ¼pfen lassen.
Die Deja vus habe ich erfolgreich minimieren kÃ¶nnen.

Bei Regen fÃ¤llt die Tour ins Wasser!
MinderjÃ¤hrige mit HaftungsunterlassungserklÃ¤rung des Erziehungsberechtigten,
Helmpflicht, jedeR fÃ¤hrt auf eigenes Risiko.

Es gibt verschieden MÃ¶glichkeiten, aus der Tour auszusteigen und flach wieder nach Euskirchen zurÃ¼ckzurollen, bei Bedarf Ã¼bernimmt mein Bruder die Krabbelgruppe.
Eine Einkehr kann auf der Tour erfolgen, ansonsten besteht im Anschluss die MÃ¶glichkeit zum Grillen in Sinis Garten.
Bitte Grillzeugs selber mitbringen, es ist zu hoffen, dass noch Reste vom Vortag (Geburtstag...) Ã¼brig geblieben sind, die der Vernichtung ungeduldig entgegensehen. Ich werde ne Kiste alkoholfreies Weizen fÃ¼r die Sportler reservieren!

Dauer 6 h
Kontakt 01520 1762469
Start17.06.2007 11:00
Tempo mittel
Schwierigkeit mittel_







So fing nach langer Planung alles an: meine diesjÃ¤hrige Geburtstagstour im Rahmen der Team-Tomburg-Best-of-Trails-Touren einzureihen erforderte zwar Mut und eine ganze Reihe (sehr schÃ¶ner) Explorer-Touren, aber Anfang Juni konnte ich die Tour dann ins Forum einstellen. Mein Problem waren nicht die Trails in der Umgebung, sondern eine sinnvolle und schÃ¶ne Verbindung derselben.

Das war dann endgÃ¼ltig eine Woche vor dem groÃen Tag fertiggestellt, so dass die dann fast genauso gefahrene Runde auch als Trackshot ins Netz gestellt werden konnte.

Die Anmeldungen trÃ¶pfelten aber nur, durch stetes TrÃ¶pfeln kamen dann bis zum 17.6. morgens immerhin



Morgens um 11 ist die Welt noch in Ordnung, und 15 Biker stehân vor unserem Haus:

Uwe (Handlampe)
Simon (sRogge)
Sebastian (MasifCentralier)
Willibald (McWade)
Boris (grÃ¼ner Frosch)
John (Trekki)
Thomas (Daywalker74)
Carsten (sun909)
Guillaume (Giom)
Chris
JÃ¶rg (sinux)
Philipp (littlesini)
Paul (PaulS)
Carsten
Thomas
und der Guide Martin (supasini)






AngekÃ¼ndigt fehlte Oli (Scotti), den wir um 11:25 Uhr zwischen Euskirchener Heide und Billigerwald treffen wollten und Dirk (D!RK) - wir warten auf seine Ankunft, das sollte heute zur lieben Gewohnheit werden (das Warten auf D.).
In der Zwischenzeit hatte Giom Gelegenheit, endlich mal stabile Rahmen aus hochwertig verschweiÃtem HiTen-Stahl in einer angemessenen RahmengrÃ¶Ãe probezufahren (lediglich die farbliche Abstimmung und die Speichenreflektoren lieÃen die Style-Polizei einschreiten, so dass er letzlich doch mit einem Merida-Rad fahren musste):






Das Warten fiel aber bei optimalem Wetter nicht ganz so schwer: extra hatte ich in den letzten 3 Tagen die Trails noch etwas anfeuchten lassen um Ã¼bermÃ¤Ãiger Staubentwicklung vorzubeugen und die Griffigkeit zu erhÃ¶hen. Nun strahlte die Sonne mit dem supasini um die Wette.

Nach ca. 800 m bogen wir auf den ersten Trail ein: durch den Schillerpark entlang des Mitbachs:






Trail 2 fÃ¼hrte durch die hohle Gasse zum AngstwÃ¤ldchen.
Am Billiger Wald trafen wir Olli, und gemeinsam mit Giom und den noch nicht ganz ausgelasteten Jungspunde konnten die ersten Rennen beginnen. Die FamilienvÃ¤ter und Ã¤lteren Semester nahmen das gelassen, wussten sie doch, was 1400 Hm ohne lÃ¤ngere Steigung auf Dauer bedeuten. Im Billiger Wald kamen die Trails 3+4: âder Zaunâ und âgestÃ¼rzte BÃ¤umeâ (da waren es dann 18 Mountainbiker).
Nach dem kurzen Trail 5 âMÃ¼llkippeâ ging es durch die Felder zum Kreuzweingartener Wald. Ich hatte extra desn TUS Kreuzweingarten-Rheder geben, die Strecke abzusperren, aber irgendwie waren die FlatterbÃ¤nder nicht lÃ¤ngs, sondern quer zum Weg angebracht. Egal - die nÃ¤chsten Trails folgten: âdurch die BÃ¤umeâ am Waldrand (6) (Problem fÃ¼r MasifCentralier, vielleicht sollte er auf solchen Touren in Zukunft den Syntace Speed Cutter mitnehmen!) , am âSchlammlochâ (7) und der âuntere Waldrandâ (8). Dann zum âRÃ¶merkanaltrailâ (9) ein kurzes StÃ¼ck zurÃ¼ck und bergauf - doch halt: da fehlen doch einige!!!
D!RK hat den ersten PlattfuÃ des Tages - und weder Schlauch noch Flickzeug dabei. Schnell geflickt, er bekommt meinen einzigen Schlauch und immerhin kann die neue Pumpe eingeweiht werden. Man muss nur dran denken, dass der Reifen luftleer eingebaut werden muss, da der selbstgeschweiÃte Brakebooster seiner HS11 sich nicht Ã¶ffnen lÃ¤sst...
Nach dem Kulturprogramm âRÃ¶merkanaltrailâ folgt gleich die Stufenabfahrt vom Sportplatz nach Kreuzweingarten, durch den Ort und hinauf zum Kreuz. Die erste Kurve wurde schon ausfÃ¼hrlich im Rund-um-Euskirchen-Thread diskutiert - und macht ihrem Ruf alle Ehre. Trotz bis zu drei Versuchen hat sie heute nur einer fahrenderweise (naja, fahren geht anders...) bezwungen.

(ganz viele Bilder auf meiner HP, hier nur die schÃ¶nsten)

Thomas zeigt dem groÃen Bruda, wie's geht:









zweiter oder dritter Versuch von Uwe, schÃ¶ne Airtime (leider auch erfolglos)






Wir umrunden den Berg, bestaunen den Ringwall, ohne ihn zu befahren und biegen auf Trail Nr. 10, eines der Highlights in unserer Ecke ein: den SchÃ¼tzengrÃ¤bentail (so benannt, weil die GrÃ¤ben, die man im unteren Teil immer wieder quert vom Volkssturm gegrabene und zum GlÃ¼ck nie benutzte SchÃ¼tzengrÃ¤ben vom Ende des 2. Weltkriegs sind). Backguide JÃ¶rg sendet per HÃ¤ndi den ersten Hilferuf, nach einen kurzen Verbindungstrail fahren wir Ã¼ber den oberen Teil des âPastors Weiherchen-Trailâ (11) zur Hardtburg und sind wieder alle zusammen. Jetzt kommt das nÃ¤chste lÃ¤ngere ForststraÃenverbindungsstÃ¼ck zur Steinbach, wo wir die Felsenabfahrt zum See nehmen wollen. Dummerweise reiÃt Dirk auf dem Weg dorthin die Kette, Willi hat einen Nietstift, aber leider nur einen schwarzen. Ich niete die Kette damit neu, in der Hoffnung, dass das hÃ¤lt, ein Teil der Gruppe kauft sich Grundnahrungsmittel am Spielplatz, Philipp geht Kagge von Rad und Fahrradflasche im Steinbach abwaschen, dort sind wir dann endlich wieder zusammen um Trail Nr. 12 zu fahren: den oberen Steinbachtrail.
Nach diesem traumhaften Trail kommt einer der wenigen echten âBergeâ der Tour, also ein Anstieg mit mehr als 100 Hm am StÃ¼ck: den gelben Weg hoch auf die Arloffer StraÃe. und schon ruft Trail 13 uns: Ã¼ber den Reitweg fahren wir zum neuen Trail durch den Arloffer Wald, unten durch dicke MatschlÃ¶cher etwas Fango sammeln und dann auf Asphalt die Arloffer StraÃe wieder hoch. Es verabschieden sich Paul (PaulS) und Carsten aus Euskirchen, die von JÃ¶rg (Sinux) nach Hause begleitet werden: JÃ¶rg auf meinem Quantec, bei dem die Verschraubung der vorderen Bremsleitung am Hebel locker ist und deshalb keinerlei Bremskraft mehr aufgebaut werden kann.

Trail No. 14 ist einer der feinsten in der ganzen Gegend: der â3-Wege-Trailâ oder auch âAmeisentrailâ runter vom Hartenberg. Da haben die verbleibenen 15 Biker richtig SpaÃ!
Durch die Felder fahren wir nach Iversheim, PannenkÃ¶nig Dirk (D!RK) muss den HÃ¼gel hochschieben... (ganz unten die kleine Figur)






.. der Freilauf hat sich vÃ¶llig gelockert (âKlar hab ich den festgezogen! Klar mit dem richtigen Drehmoment!â) Das kann aber Uwe (Handlampe) nicht lange auf sich sitzen lassen - und tÃ¤uscht einen Platten vor: Das Wisskirchen-Dream-Team flickt in Rekordzeit (GÃ¤hn)...






In der Zwischenzeit tauschen die anderen FahrrÃ¤der, testen Liteville und schwÃ¤tzen dummes Zeuch - wie Ã¼blich halt. Am Iversheimer Friedhof werden die Wasserflaschen wieder aufgefÃ¼llt und endlich, endlich ist unser Kleinster mal der GrÃ¶Ãte!






Wer gezÃ¤hlt hat wird bemerkt haben, dass es immer noch 15 Radler sind - das kann und darf nicht so bleiben!
Also wird Trail Nr. 15 an den Kalkmagerweisen oberhalb von Iversheim befahren, Sebastian (MasifCentralier) tÃ¤uscht ebenfalls eine Panne vor in derHoffnung, in die Entscheidungsschlacht um die Schweinekappe eingreifen zu kÃ¶nenn, der Guide verfÃ¤hrt sich (hat keiner gemerkt, oder?  - durch die Felder nach Wachendorf.
Hinter Wachendorf biegen wir am Tennisplatz in den kleinen Wald zwischen Wachendorf und Lessenich ein und fahren Ã¼ber Trail Nr. 16, der zwei nette BrÃ¼ckenpassagen hat. Diese stellen die Truppe vor ungeahnte Schwierigkeiten, die zwar im Video dokumentiert sind, aber aus Mangel an geeigneten Kompressionswerkzeugen leider hier nicht eingestellt werden kÃ¶nnen...
Darum hier nur zwei Verweigerungsimpressionen:









Zeit zum Bildermachen und Filmen haben wir reichlich - Uwe ist weg! Er hat angeblich wieder platt gefahren und holt damit in der Pannenstatistik mit Dirk auf. (irgendwo gab es noch ne Mini-Panne bei Uwe, so dass neutrale Beobachter zu diesem Zeitpunkt von einem Stand von Uwe=2,5 : Dirk=3 sprachen...)

(Fortsetzung folgt...)


----------



## supasini (30. Juli 2007)

(Fortsetzung)

Nach einer ÃberfÃ¼hrungspassage Ã¼ber den RÃ¶merkanalwanderweg fahren wir die Trails Nr. 17-20 an den Katzensteinen: mal rauf, mal runter (Uwe auf dem ersten Bild) ÃberfÃ¼hrung an den TennisplÃ¤tzen Kommern-Sd vorbei, zur Barbara-Kapelle, die Waldtrails Richtung Elefantenkopf. Trail 22 runter vom Elefantenkopf (Giom auf dem zweiten Bild), dort verabschiedet sich Oli (âZu Hause ist warm gekocht!â - tja, Olli, so ist das, wenn man verheiratet ist! Aber du wolltest ja unbedingt ) dann Trail 23 zum MÃ¼hlensee.

Am See verabschieden sich Thomas aus Bonn (der nur einmal im Jahr MTB fÃ¤hrt, gut mitgehalten hat und sogar die BachbrÃ¼cke im ersten Versuch schaffte!), Chris und Carsten (sun909) - noch 12...
An der Sommerrodelbahn zeigt Dirk seinen unbedingten Siegeswillen: obwohl er wegen rutschender SattelstÃ¼tze die meiste Zeit mit viel zu tiefem Sattel fÃ¤hrt und schon ziemlich kaputt ist schafft er es dennoch, den schwarzen Nietstift aus der Kette zu drÃ¼cken! Kettenniet-Aktion Nummer 2, diesmal mit einen korrekten Stift, uneinholbare vier kapitale Pannen auf einer Tour: die Schweinekappe is wech, Uwe!
Wir versÃ¼Ãen mit GetrÃ¤nken und fettreduzierten Lebensmitteln fÃ¼r das Dickerchen den Abend, kÃ¼ndigen unsere Heimkehr fÃ¼r frÃ¼hestens 19 Uhr an, verabschieden uns von John (Trekki)









Aber es folgen noch einige schÃ¶ne StÃ¼cke: Nr. 24 am Zaun des Freilichtmuseums entlang, Nr. 25 Felsentrail nach Eicks, der Uwe endgÃ¼ltig von der QualitÃ¤t der Tour Ã¼berzeugt, danach ist das Grinsen aus seinem Gesicht trotz erlittener Schmach nicht mehr zu entfernen, Nr. 26 oberhalb Kommern bis zur Barbara-Kapelle, 27-29 zur und durch die Schavener Heide und 30 am Golfplatz Burg Zievel. Ãber den Billiger Berg wird das letzte Rennen des Tages gefahren, Philipp (littlesini) macht das letzte Drittel einen souverÃ¤nen Backguide und treibt die Scahfe vor sich her und wer bei den 18 kleinen Bikerlein mitgezÃ¤hlt hat wird es auch sicher herausbekommen haben: 11 erreichen nach 8 1/2 Stunden das Ziel.

Birgit hat den Grill angemacht und wir nehmen noch âne MÃ¤nnermahlzeit zu uns (Bier und Fleisch - ok, es gab auch noch SchwarzwÃ¤lder Kirsch und Erdbeertorte )

Es war ne tolle Tour, danke an alle, die mitgefahren sind, vor allem an Philipp (littlesini) und JÃ¶rg (sinux), die Ã¼ber lange Strecken die Backguides gemacht haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (1. August 2007)

Hach, war dat schön

Heute hat es mal wieder richtig Spass gemacht mit alten Bekannten und neuen Gesichtern durch das 7Gebirge zu fahren.
Was für ein perfektes Wetter...vor allem bei dem Weizen danach.






Auch wenn es diesmal eher einer Kaffeefahrt mit 26km und 750 Hm glich war doch die Stimmung in der Truppe wieder einwandfrei. 

Danke an Alle fürs mitfahren.





-c- volker l.


----------



## Enrgy (1. August 2007)

Sodele, auch wieder daheim, frisch gestriegelt und schon Reibekuchen verputzt. Nicht, daß ich vom biken noch abnehme!!
Erschreckenderweise zeigt der Tacho aber den wahren Zustand des Fahrers an, der sich nach der Runde wie nach 50km und 1300Hm gefühlt hat. Aber da auf jeden Anstieg ein schöner Trail-DH folgte, war das persönliche Mißempfinden am Berg eher Nebensache.... 

PS: hier noch die Links zu den Extrem-Bikern
Lukas Stöckli und 
Stuntzis 3-Monats-Tour


----------



## sibby08 (2. August 2007)

Kann Euch nur zustimmen. War eine Super Feierabendrunde. 
Uwe, Du hast schöne Strecken aus den Hut gezaubert, locker 80% davon war neu für mich  . Mir brennen jetzt noch die Beine (aber eher von dem Brennnessel Trail am Ölberg  ). 
Eines hat mich heute Morgen jedoch erschrocken: Die Waage zeigte fast ein Kilo mehr an als Gestern. Ist das nun der Extreme Muskelaufbau von der Tour oder doch nach der Tour das Weizen, die Pizza ... 

Bis demnächst mal

Gruß
Sibby


----------



## monsterchen (2. August 2007)

Das war doch mal wieder ein schönes Ründchen  .

Da kann man mal sehen, was bei gewissenhafter Vorbereitung für eine gute Tour rauskommt. 

bis demnächst

Thomas


----------



## Race4Hills (17. August 2007)

Hallo habe eine Tour am Samstag eingestellt im siebengebirge, vielleicht sieht man oder Frau sich ja.

Gruss jens

Impressionen Alpencross 2007


----------



## Miss Neandertal (20. August 2007)

Hallo liebe Team-Tomburger,

sind glücklich, heil und fit aus den Alpen zurück und möchten ein paar von euch zu einer 2-Tages-Tour im Bergischen Land einladen.

Schaut euch die Infos doch mal an! 
Würde mich freuen, wenn der ein oder andere bzw. auch Frau!!!! mitkommen würde.

Schöne Grüße
Annette


----------



## Handlampe (20. August 2007)

Miss Neandertal schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Team-Tomburger,
> 
> sind glücklich, heil und fit aus den Alpen zurück und möchten ein paar von euch zu einer 2-Tages-Tour im Bergischen Land einladen.
> 
> ...



Hi Annette.

Mein Bruder und ich (also die kläglichen Reste vom TT) sind zu diesem Termin warscheinlich in den Alpen.
Klappt also leider nicht, schade.


----------



## Miss Neandertal (20. August 2007)

Na dann viel Spaß!

Ist ja nicht die letzte Tour, die wir anbieten ;-)


----------



## Handlampe (22. August 2007)

Ich habe die nächste Streckentour schon in Planung:

*Die Mosel - Von Cochem nach Koblenz*

, u.a. mit der bei den Jakobsjüngern bekannten Burg Elz. 
War jetzt schon einmal mit meinem Brüderchen dort unten unterwegs. Feines Fleckchen. 
Das Problem ist immer: Wenn man alle schönen Trails zusammenpacken will, wird die Tour einfach zu heftig.

Zur Zeit hab ich schon abspecken müssen, da die Tourdaten über 100km bzw. 3000hm gingen.

Ich hoffe dass ich mit abgespeckten 85km und 2300hm nun hinkomme.
Ausserdem hoffe ich die Tour Mitte/Ende September fertig zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pardus (22. August 2007)

Hallo Uwe,

das Wochenende um den 08.09 / 09.09 wäre nicht schlecht.....

Gruß Guido


----------



## Handlampe (23. August 2007)

Ich wollte morgen früh nocheinmal Ri. Mosel nach Cochem aufbrechen um noch ein paar hübsche Trails zu erkunden.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand Zeit und Lust mitzukommen.


----------



## supasini (23. August 2007)

Pardus schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,
> 
> das Wochenende um den 08.09 / 09.09 wäre nicht schlecht.....
> 
> Gruß Guido



falsch: gaaanz schlecht:
8.9. Marathon in Daun
9.9. Duathlon in Kreuzweingarten


----------



## Manni (23. August 2007)

Außerdem sind da 50% der Tomburger noch sammt Plastikrad auf Alpentour  

Gruß Manni


----------



## Handlampe (23. August 2007)

Daher hab ich den Termin nun auf den 16.9.07 gelegt.

Klickst du hier


----------



## Giom (23. August 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Zur Zeit hab ich schon abspecken müssen, da die Tourdaten über 100km bzw. 3000hm gingen.
> 
> Ich hoffe dass ich mit abgespeckten 85km und 2300hm nun hinkomme.


 

 . . .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (23. August 2007)

@Uwe

Wie früh ist denn Morgen früh. Also ich habe 3 Stunden wäre also um 10:30 wieder zu Hause.
Gruß


----------



## Krampe (23. August 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Daher hab ich den Termin nun auf den 16.9.07 gelegt.
> 
> Klickst du hier



   *Danke*


----------



## Handlampe (23. August 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> @Uwe
> 
> Wie früh ist denn Morgen früh. Also ich habe 3 Stunden wäre also um 10:30 wieder zu Hause.
> Gruß




Hi Seb

Früh heißt 7:04Uhr ab Bonn-Bad Godesberg


----------



## Handlampe (25. August 2007)

So, war also gestern nochmal an der Mosel.

Ich glaub, ich zieh dahin  
Absolut genial.... da gibt es Trails bis zum abwinken. Ich glaube der Trailanteil liegt noch ein wenig höher als auf der legendären blitzfitze Rheinhöhentour.

Man muss halt schonmal ein wenig suchen, da der markierte Moselhöhenweg doch das Ein und Andere Mal die schönsten Täler inc. Trails auslässt.

Wir werden dann warscheinlich die letzten Kilometer an der Mosel fahren, da die Tour doch ziemlich heftig ist. Gestern hab ich es schon wieder nicht geschafft alles zu Ende zu fahren (hatte allerdings auch nur bis 16 Uhr Zeit)

Die letzte Steigung Ri. Burg Eltz mit teilweise 20% hat mir dann den Rest gegeben. 

Aber ich kann nur sagen: Jede....und wirklich jede Steigung wird irgendwie belohnt mit einem tollen Trail oder einer klasse Aussicht.

Ich war begeistert.


----------



## Handlampe (25. August 2007)

Verabschiede mich mal für 1 Woche in die Alpen.

Zur Appetitanregung für die Moseltour: Oberhalb von Cochem:


----------



## Happy_User (25. August 2007)

UWE.... 
Bitte eine Woche später. Ich muss am 15./16. arbeiten. Das gibt da welche, die brauchen das neue SAP. 

Grüße 

(un)happy_user


----------



## Giom (25. August 2007)

Schade, ich werde nicht dabei sein können. Eine kleine Apenninüberquerung von der Adria zur Mittelmeerküste steht an. 

Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## Enrgy (25. August 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> Schade, ich werde nicht dabei sein können. Eine kleine Apenninüberquerung von der Adria zur Mittelmeerküste steht an.
> 
> Gruß
> Guillaume



Zitat Tourbeschreibung: 
"Der erste Teil der Strecke der TransItalia 1 bis Fanano ist von Serac Joe noch nicht abgefahren worden, weist *Pioniercharakter* auf."

Wenn in der endgültigen Tour ab nächstes Jahr dann einige Berge mehrmals gefahren werden, wissen wir wer dahinter steckt...


----------



## Giom (25. August 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Zitat Tourbeschreibung:
> "Der erste Teil der Strecke der TransItalia 1 bis Fanano ist von Serac Joe noch nicht abgefahren worden, weist *Pioniercharakter* auf."



Interessant
so weit hatte ich bei der Buchung nicht gelesen. Hab nur die Bilder geguckt und nach km- und hm-Angaben geschaut. fand ich attraktiv


----------



## Krampe (26. August 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> Interessant
> so weit hatte ich bei der Buchung nicht gelesen. Hab nur die Bilder geguckt und nach km- und hm-Angaben geschaut. fand ich attraktiv



Die Strecke ist aber inzwischen mehrfach gefahren worden also werden _Giom`s Extrarunden _wohl wegfallen, die anderen werden schon dafür sorgen....   
Fast wären wir ja zusammen gefahren aber aus Zeitgründen mache ich das:http://seracjoe.de/html/chur___g.html
Gruß Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (26. August 2007)

ja, schade kollege. Das wäre lustig gewesen. Deine Tour sieht auch attraktiv aus. Nur warum die an dem Dienstag einen Ruhetag eingeplant haben verstehe ich nicht.
gruß
guillaume


----------



## Krampe (26. August 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> ja, schade kollege. Das wäre lustig gewesen. Deine Tour sieht auch attraktiv aus. Nur warum die an dem Dienstag einen Ruhetag eingeplant haben verstehe ich nicht.
> gruß
> guillaume



Ich bin ganz froh das so ein Tag dabei ist , aber das kann schwieriger werden als erwartet. So was kenne ich von der letzten Tour.. 
Fährst du auch mit 8kg Rucksack? 
Gruß Christof


----------



## Giom (26. August 2007)

hm, nein, Gepäcktransport dabei


----------



## Handlampe (4. September 2007)

....scheinen sich diese Mitglieder zu fragen.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (4. September 2007)

Vierwaldstädter See?


----------



## Happy_User (4. September 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ....scheinen sich diese Mitglieder zu fragen.


Hi Uw,

also die Frage habe ich mir auch gestellt. Ruhig ist es geworden. Wie waren den die Alpen? Hoffe nicht zu verwässert.

Vielleicht klappt ja der nächste Termin bei mir am 16.09., es sein den, Du kannst diesen noch enmal schieben. ;-)

Obwohl, der Winter naht. :-(((

Grüße

Holger


----------



## Giom (4. September 2007)

das bild ist eine Fälschung !
Die beiden Bruda gleichzeitig so ruhig und nachdenklich, neee, das ist 'ne Fälschung!!!!
Aber gut gemacht


----------



## Handlampe (4. September 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Vierwaldstädter See?



Nee, Achensee





Happy_User schrieb:


> . Wie waren den die Alpen? Hoffe nicht zu verwässert.



War OK, Holger. Hatten zwar nicht immer das beste Wetter, aber hatten genügend Alternativprogramm.
So kann man z.B bei schlechtem Wetter herrlich durch eine Klamm laufen- Naß wird man eh, dafür ist aber keine Sau unterwegs






...nur mein Brüderchen tut mir ein wenig leid.
Karin und ich sind ja seid Sonntag wieder im Lande. 
Thomas ist aber gerade auf dem Weg zum Gardasee, natürlich mit dem MTB. Und zur Zeit scheint das Wetter ja wirklich ziemlich übel zu sein, da unten...


----------



## Handlampe (5. September 2007)

War heute an meinem letzten Urlaubstag nochmal an der Mosel unterwegs und hab die ganze Strecke abgefahren. Reine Fahrzeit 7h30m.
2600hm 93km. Bin ein wenig müde. 
War um 19 Uhr wieder daheim, allerdings ohne Panne und mit 2 kleinen Pausen. Mal sehen wie es bei der Tour läuft.

Es wäre schade um jeden Trail, den wir auslassen müssten. Einfach genial an der Mosel. Gerade im unteren Teil sind die Pfade völlig einsam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (5. September 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Nee, Achensee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dem Bild nach zu urteilen hast Du also deine Kamera doch noch bekommen?
Sieht klasse aus!


----------



## Miss Neandertal (6. September 2007)

Hallo Uwe,

wirst du die Moselrunde denn auch mal in einer "Lightversion" anbieten ?
Wie du weißt, scheue ich mich nicht vor körperlichen Qualen und bin auch so einiges gewöhnt, aber diese Eckdaten erschrecken mich ein wenig  

Bietet deine Karin eigentlich mal Touren an ?! 
Suche doch immer und dauernd nach bikenden Mädels, die ein bisschen was drauf haben


----------



## Handlampe (6. September 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Dem Bild nach zu urteilen hast Du also deine Kamera doch noch bekommen?
> Sieht klasse aus!



Jau, Udo. Sie ist tatsächlich noch gekommen...die Kamera meine ich natürlich.


----------



## Handlampe (6. September 2007)

Miss Neandertal schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,
> 
> wirst du die Moselrunde denn auch mal in einer "Lightversion" anbieten ?
> Wie du weißt, scheue ich mich nicht vor körperlichen Qualen und bin auch so einiges gewöhnt, aber diese Eckdaten erschrecken mich ein wenig



Puh, ist schwierig an der Mosel weil es dauernd rauf und runter geht und das meistens recht steil. Die Alternative direkt an der Mosel kann man ziemlich vergessen, da der Radweg zumeist an der Bundesstr. verläuft.
Die Tour kürzer machen würde heißen die netten Trails rund um Cochem auszulassen- währe ne Schande.
Hmm, die einzige Möglichkeit währe halt, du fährst so lange mit wie du Luft hast, fährst dann mal ne Etappe an der Mosel und wir fischen dich dann im nächsten Ort wieder auf usw...


----------



## Enrgy (6. September 2007)

Miss Neandertal schrieb:


> Suche doch immer und dauernd nach bikenden Mädels, die ein bisschen was drauf haben


Frag mal Solanum...


----------



## Handlampe (10. September 2007)

Schade das sich jetzt so langsam alle wieder von der Moseltour abmelden. 

Ich kann eigentlich nur sagen: Ist eine der schönsten Streckentouren, die ich bis jetzt so zusammengestellt habe.

Aber Hauptsache ist: Wir bekommen mind. 5 Personen für das WE Ticket zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (11. September 2007)

ich wollte mit dem Auto bis Koblenz anreisen, EU-Rheinbach-dort auf die Autobahn. Würde gerne noch Menschen mitnehmen, is doch aus spritspartechnischen Gründen sinnvoller. In unser Auto passen bis zu 5 Leuten incl. Räder.
Christof, wir hatten da schon mal drüber gesprochen... Treffpunkt?


----------



## sinux (11. September 2007)

auf den autobahnen kenn ich mich ja z.zt. besser aus als im wald:
also uffpasse - der auf- und abfahrt rheinbach ist bis 30.09. gesperrt wegen baustelle.
musste entweder weiter bis meckenheim oder schon in heimerzheim drauf...

lg
Jörg


----------



## Pardus (11. September 2007)

Hallo Uwe,

ich werde mich gleich anmelden.... Bin letze Woche mal zu Probe den Rheinhöhenweg von Köln nach Andernach gefahren.... 

Für 90 km und 2000 hm reicht die Fitness allemale, aber ob da noch mehr drin ist werden wir sehen...

Gruß Guido


----------



## MasifCentralier (11. September 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> ich wollte mit dem Auto bis Koblenz anreisen, EU-Rheinbach-dort auf die Autobahn. Würde gerne noch Menschen mitnehmen, is doch aus spritspartechnischen Gründen sinnvoller. In unser Auto passen bis zu 5 Leuten incl. Räder.
> Christof, wir hatten da schon mal drüber gesprochen... Treffpunkt?



Bin ich dabei!


----------



## Krampe (11. September 2007)

...nur mein Brüderchen tut mir ein wenig leid.
Karin und ich sind ja seid Sonntag wieder im Lande. 
Thomas ist aber gerade auf dem Weg zum Gardasee, natürlich mit dem MTB. Und zur Zeit scheint das Wetter ja wirklich ziemlich übel zu sein, da unten...[/QUOTE]

Warum?  
Ich bin am Montag zurückgekommen und als "schlecht" kann man das ja nicht bezeichnen...    (siehe Photoalbum "Chur -  Gardasee")
Gruß Christof


----------



## Manni (12. September 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Warum?
> Ich bin am Montag zurückgekommen und als "schlecht" kann man das ja nicht bezeichnen...    (siehe Photoalbum "Chur -  Gardasee")
> Gruß Christof



Abwarten,
Bericht folgt noch, sobald sich die Teilnehmer von den unmenschlichen Strapazen erholt haben 
Eins vorneweg, es war schlimmer als jede TT-Tour zuvor  

Gruß Manni


----------



## supasini (12. September 2007)

So, wegen der Anreise zur Moseltour am Sonntag: ich fahre in EU um 6:40 los, bin dann spätestens 7:00 in Rheinbach-Wormersdorf und lade potentielle Mitfahrer an dem Platz vor der Bäckerei ein (da kann man gut halten, geht die Straße dran vorbei L471/Wormersdorfer Str.) 
bisher wollen Scottti und MasifCentralier (der aber noch nicht angemeldet ist) mitfahren, sind also noch zwei Autoplätze frei (wovon einer von Krampe im Prinzip vorgebucht ist). wenn wir die auch noch voll kriegen hätten wir ein komplettes WE-Ticket für die Bahnfahrt voll  wir müssten so spätestens um 8:00 in Koblenz sein, so dass wir sicher den Zuch kriegen.
Ich freu mich schon, hoffe, gutes Wetter ist bestellt


----------



## Krampe (12. September 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> So, wegen der Anreise zur Moseltour am Sonntag: ich fahre in EU um 6:40 los, bin dann spätestens 7:00 in Rheinbach-Wormersdorf und lade potentielle Mitfahrer an dem Platz vor der Bäckerei ein (da kann man gut halten, geht die Straße dran vorbei L471/Wormersdorfer Str.)
> bisher wollen Scottti und MasifCentralier (der aber noch nicht angemeldet ist) mitfahren, sind also noch zwei Autoplätze frei (wovon einer von Krampe im Prinzip vorgebucht ist). wenn wir die auch noch voll kriegen hätten wir ein komplettes WE-Ticket für die Bahnfahrt voll  wir müssten so spätestens um 8:00 in Koblenz sein, so dass wir sicher den Zuch kriegen.
> Ich freu mich schon, hoffe, gutes Wetter ist bestellt



Hi Martin,
Ich fahre auf jeden Fall bei dir mit... 
Gruß Christof


----------



## Daywalker74 (12. September 2007)

Hi Leute!

So, das Leben ist in meinem Körper zurückgekehrt. Wenn ich bekenke, daß wir letzte Woche um diese Zeit fast am Schlern erfroren wären........! Unglaublich.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Enrgy (12. September 2007)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> ...daß wir letzte Woche um diese Zeit fast am Schlern erfroren wären........! Unglaublich.
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Uii, wärste fast ein neuer Ötzi geworden... 
Waren die Skilifte schon in Betrieb?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (12. September 2007)

Hi Volker!

Die Lifte waren leider noch nicht in betrieb. Skier wären echt vom Vorteil gewesen . Wanderschuhe aber auch. War ja fast eine Alpenübergehung. Mehr sag ich nicht. Bericht ist ja in arbeit


----------



## Roadrunner1 (12. September 2007)

Hallo Thomas 
ich glaube wir hatten eine ähnliche Route über den Krimmler Tauern genommen. Wir waren auch im Schnee steckengeblieben.


----------



## Manni (12. September 2007)

Roadrunner1 schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas
> ich glaube wir hatten eine ähnliche Route über den Krimmler Tauern genommen. Wir waren auch im Schnee steckengeblieben.



Also steckengeblieben sind wir nicht. Auf TT-Touren gibt es nämlich nur eine Richtung und das ist vorwärts   Zur Not wird dann eben eine längere Gratwanderung eingelegt  Mehr gibts später.


Gruß Manni


----------



## Handlampe (12. September 2007)

Mein Bruda und ich hätten noch 3 Plätze auf unserem WE-Ticket frei.
Wie sieht es denn mit den Bikerkollegen aus, die von weiter nördlich anreisen?

Uli, Guido und Mikkael.....wie kommt ihr nach Koblenz?


----------



## supasini (12. September 2007)

also wenn sich sonst keiner meldet: interessiert wäre ich schon, vermute aber, dass wir mit dem auto auch ein Ticket (fast) vollkriegen
ich nehme bisher 

Christof aka Krampe
Oliver aka Scottti und
Sebastian aka MasifCentralier

mit.

Vielleicht krieg ich ja Philipp aka littlesini noch überredet, wird ihm aber vermutlich zu früh sein... dann wäre das Auto voll und das Ticket auch!

zum bestellten Wetter: 







und zu den Abmeldungen:  weinst du über jede einzelne?


----------



## hummock (12. September 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Uli, Guido und Mikkael.....wie kommt ihr nach Koblenz?



Hallo Uwe,

habe mal bei Martin angefragt.

MfG
Uli


----------



## supasini (12. September 2007)

Uli ist wahrscheinlich No. 5 (PN), dann bin ich auf jeden fall 10 vor 7 in Wormersdorf, weil das Radverstauen natürlich auch noch was dauert!


----------



## Daywalker74 (12. September 2007)

Roadrunner1 schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas
> ich glaube wir hatten eine ähnliche Route über den Krimmler Tauern genommen. Wir waren auch im Schnee steckengeblieben.



Hi! 

Am Krimmler Tauern war es Wettermäßig ok. Nur die 2 STD trage und schiebepassage . Aber man ist ja auf dem Gipfel entschädigt worden. WAS für ein Panor. und die anschl. Abfahrt......Zucker


----------



## MasifCentralier (13. September 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> Uli ist wahrscheinlich No. 5 (PN), dann bin ich auf jeden fall 10 vor 7 in Wormersdorf, weil das Radverstauen natürlich auch noch was dauert!



Kommst du zu mir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (13. September 2007)

So ich spiele dann doch mit dem Gedanken mich Sonntag um 5 Uhr hinters Lenkrad zu klemmen. 2500 hm und 88 km ist ja nix.  Vermisse auch schon wieder das Bergaufschieben  

Ist der Treffpunkt der Bonner Hauptbahnhof und kann man dort gut parken? 
Ich denke mal bei 9 Mitfahrern + Guide sind alle Biketickets voll, oder ist jemand schon versorgt?


Gruß Manni


----------



## Pardus (13. September 2007)

Ich fahre mit dem Auto nach Koblenz .... bin also sozusagen versorgt.. dann kann ich morgens ein paar Minuten länger schlafen... 

Gruß Guido


----------



## Pardus (13. September 2007)

http://www.oneview.de/myoneview/communities/my_community_links.jsf?communityID=45523083&tags=Video

sind auch ein paar TT Videos dabei...


----------



## on any sunday (13. September 2007)

So, habe meinen Panzer vom Weststalpenstaub  befreit. Außer einen heftigen Kratzer am Unterrohr keine Beschädigung, schon erstaunlich.  

Eigentlich ist mein Bedarf nach unmotorisierter Fortbewegung nach letzter Woche gedeckt, aber die kleine Moseltour tue ich mir dann doch noch an. 

Manni, dann können wir ja zusammen fahren, würde aber lieber bis Koblenz fahren.

Grüsse

Mikele


----------



## Manni (13. September 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> So, habe meinen Panzer vom Weststalpenstaub  befreit. Außer einen heftigen Kratzer am Unterrohr keine Beschädigung, schon erstaunlich.
> 
> Eigentlich ist mein Bedarf nach unmotorisierter Fortbewegung nach letzter Woche gedeckt, aber die kleine Moseltour tue ich mir dann doch noch an.
> 
> ...



Finde ich praktisch  wann soll ich in Pesch sein


----------



## Tazz (13. September 2007)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Am Krimmler Tauern war es Wettermäßig ok. Nur die 2 STD trage und schiebepassage . Aber man ist ja auf dem Gipfel entschädigt worden. WAS für ein Panor. und die anschl. Abfahrt......Zucker



Wow  auch bei den TT`s sind se ohne Verluste nach Hause gekommen 
Sauber 

Wo sind die Bilder ?  oder gibts keine ??
Grüße
Renate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (13. September 2007)

@Manni, Du kannst zu uns kommen. Wir haben noch Tickets. Sei um 6Uhr in der TT-Zentrale

HILFERUF: Also folgendes. Ein planloser VollPfosten hat meine SD Karte mit den den besten Bildern, die ich je in meinem Leben geschoßen habe, gelöscht.
Wer kennt jemanden der die Bilder zurückholen kann. Habe schon in versch.Fachläden nachgefragt.Aber ne Pauschale von 100 zu zahlen, fand ich recht teuer.
Wer kann mir da helfen?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## on any sunday (13. September 2007)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> HILFERUF: Also folgendes. Ein planloser VollPfosten hat meine SD Karte mit den den besten Bildern, die ich je in meinem Leben geschoÃen habe, gelÃ¶scht.
> Wer kennt jemanden der die Bilder zurÃ¼ckholen kann. Habe schon in versch.FachlÃ¤den nachgefragt.Aber ne Pauschale von 100â¬ zu zahlen, fand ich recht teuer.
> Wer kann mir da helfen?
> 
> GruÃ Thomas



Hey Tommiboy,

probiere mal das hier PC Filerecovery


----------



## Scottti (13. September 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> Uli ist wahrscheinlich No. 5 (PN), dann bin ich auf jeden fall 10 vor 7 in Wormersdorf, weil das Radverstauen natürlich auch noch was dauert!



Das nenne ich Service!


----------



## mikkael (14. September 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> unmotorisierter Fortbewegung..


So, ich *muss* mich noch 3 Wochen unmotorisiert bewegen (u. a. mich genesen), daher werde ich leider nicht zum Weintraubensammeln nach Mosel kommen können.

VG Mikkael


----------



## Krampe (14. September 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> So, habe meinen Panzer vom Weststalpenstaub  befreit. Außer einen heftigen Kratzer am Unterrohr keine Beschädigung, schon erstaunlich.
> 
> Eigentlich ist mein Bedarf nach unmotorisierter Fortbewegung nach letzter Woche gedeckt, aber die kleine Moseltour tue ich mir dann doch noch an.
> 
> ...



Ich finde Westalpenfahren versaut den Fahrstil...


----------



## supasini (14. September 2007)

Nr. 5 lebt - und heißt Uli (hummock).
das Auto EU-Wormerdorf-Koblenz ist voll.
ich bin um 10 vor 7 in Wormersdorf.
bis denne!


----------



## MasifCentralier (14. September 2007)

Wo denn in W-dorf?


----------



## monsterchen (14. September 2007)

Hey Uwe!

Weist du eigendlich ob wir den selben Zug zurück, wie hin bekommen  ,dann könnten wir ja ne Kiste Bier unter den Sitz für die Rückfahrt  verstecken   .

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## joscho (15. September 2007)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> HILFERUF: Also folgendes. Ein planloser VollPfosten hat meine SD Karte mit den den besten Bildern, die ich je in meinem Leben geschoßen habe, gelöscht.



Ist die Karte physikalisch zerstört? Was ist ein "planloser VollPfosten"?

Das wichtigste ist nun, dass keinerlei weiterer Schreibzugriff stattfindet. Am besten also den mech. Schreibschutz aktivieren. Wenn die Karte nur "logisch" defekt ist, dann stehen die Chancen meist nicht so schlecht - je nachdem was nach der Zerstörung alles passiert ist. Ganz gute Erfahrung habe ich mit R-Studio gemacht. Von SanDisk selbst gibt es ja auch Recovery-Tools ([SIZE=-1]RescuePRO, [/SIZE]kostenlose Beilage). Ein guter Kandidat zumindest bei Festplatten ist testdisk.
Die meisten Programme haben eine Art "Vorschau", mit der man sehen kann, was gerettet werden könnte wenn man eine Vollversion hat. Also, probieren.



> Wer kennt jemanden der die Bilder zurückholen kann. Habe schon in versch.Fachläden nachgefragt.Aber ne Pauschale von 100 zu zahlen, fand ich recht teuer.



Na ja, bevor Du da noch mal hinfahren musst 

Viel Erfolg
joerg

R-Stuido: http://www.haage-partner.de/datenrettung/RStudio.html
TestDisk: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
GetDataBack: http://www.runtime.org/german/index.html


----------



## sibby08 (15. September 2007)

doppelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (15. September 2007)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> HILFERUF: Also folgendes. Ein planloser VollPfosten hat meine SD Karte mit den den besten Bildern, die ich je in meinem Leben geschoßen habe, gelöscht.
> Wer kennt jemanden der die Bilder zurückholen kann. Habe schon in versch.Fachläden nachgefragt.Aber ne Pauschale von 100 zu zahlen, fand ich recht teuer.
> Wer kann mir da helfen?
> 
> Gruß Thomas


 
Ich glaube ich habe da was für Dich:
http://www.pcinspector.de/Sites/smar...htm?language=2
Das Programm ist sogar kostenlos  
Ich habe es auch schon mal erfolgreich eingesetz.

Viel Erfolg!

Gruß Sibby


----------



## Scottti (15. September 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Wo denn in W-dorf?



Treffen wir uns doch einfach an der Orts-Durchgangsstraße vor der Kirche.
Ich stelle mich mal, in der Hoffnung dort abgeholt zu werden, dahin.

Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## supasini (15. September 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Wo denn in W-dorf?



guckst du hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4049932&postcount=3424

(da, wo ich dich das letzte Mal eingesammelt hab 
ist aber einfach zu finden, ich fahre laaangsam die Hauptstraße lang und nehme die ersten 4 Radfahrer mit, die mir begegnen 


ich hoffe, dass es morgen tourenmäßig geht - ich hab gerade den fetten Albert draufgemacht, weil meine NN zumindest an der Hinterhand schwächeln (2 Schnitte in der Flanke, von denen der kleinere auf der Ahrtrailtour für den Plattfuß verantwortlich war und das Profil sieht nach satten 1350 km ziemlich schlecht aus) werde also noch langsamer unterwegs sein (bergauf - bergab braucht ihr euch keine Sorgen um's Tempo zu machen )


----------



## Krampe (15. September 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> guckst du hier:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4049932&postcount=3424
> 
> (da, wo ich dich das letzte Mal eingesammelt hab
> ist aber einfach zu finden, ich fahre laaangsam die Hauptstraße lang und nehme die ersten 4 Radfahrer mit, die mir begegnen



Ich stelle mich auch einfach an die Straße oder Bäckerei... 
So viele Autos und bikes wird es ja um die Zeit nicht geben... 
Ich habe mein Radel heute noch vom Tremalzostaub befreit um noch Gewicht zu machen.. 
Bis morgen..


----------



## MasifCentralier (15. September 2007)

Hi,
ich wollt ma nachhören, warum wir uns schon mitten in der Nacht aufn Weg machen, das fängt doch erst um 9h an, oder? (sry in der Jugend braucht man vieeeeeeeeeeeel schlaaaaaaaaf )
Gruß


----------



## hummock (15. September 2007)

Hallo Moseltrailer!!!

Muß mich leider abmelden.Hatte heute einen kleinen Unfall 
Statt zur IFMA bin ich dann im Krankenhaus gelandet 
Habe mit meinem Schädel eine überflüssige Lampe abgehangen
wobei das Ergebnis eine 5cm lange Schnittwunde ist.

Die meisten Unfälle passieren halt im Haushalt 

Wünsche euch morgen eine schöne Tour bei bestem Wetter 


MfG
Uli


----------



## blitzfitz (15. September 2007)

*Team Tomburg AlpenX 2007 - Der Bericht (Tag 1)*

Und wieder einmal, wenn der Sommer in den letzten Zügen schwelgt (und fast ertrinkt), war es soweit  Zeit für den Team Tomburg Alpencross. Schon lange hatten die Recken mit den Hufen gescharrt und schliesslich war es am 1. September soweit. Vier wackere Ritter der Tomburger Tafelrunde brachen auf, um Tod und Teufel das Fürchten zu lehren. Die Helden auf dieser Odyssee waren

 Jörg (lüni)
 Thomas (daywalker74)
 Manni (manni) und
 Ralf (blitzfitz)




Tod und Teufel haben sie zwar nicht gefunden, dafür aber unschätzbare Kenntnisse über den erfolgreichen Kampf gegen Naturgewalten erworben. Aber ich greife vor. Eins nach dem Anderen.

Für die statistischen Fanatiker unter uns waren es:

 7 Tage
 531 km
 14524 Hm
 3 edle metallene Rösser und 1 Plastikrad
 + diverse Trage-, Schiebe- und Fahrmeter am Entspannungstag am Gardasee





Startpunkt des diesjährigen Kreuzritterzuges war Kirchberg in Tirol. Leider hatte das Tourismusbüro geschlossen und Kirchberg zeigte sich uns vor der kalten, grauen und besonders nassen Schulter. Angenehmer Nebeneffekt, der Rucksack ist leicht, denn schliesslich trägt man als Ritter seine Regenrüstung vollständig am Körper. So rollt die Karawane langsam, aber noch bei bester Laune gen Berg. Aber schon nach wenigen Kilometer, kurz vor der Klooalm, der erste Halt. Captain Autsch mit dem Plastikrad klagte über springende Antriebe. Grund des Übels war ein entzündeter und eiternder Zahn auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt.





Captain Autsch mutierte zu Dr. Autsch, die restlichen Ritter assistierten bei der folgenden Operation und in Null Zeit war der üble Zahn operativ entfernt. Klar, dass man hier Dr. Autsch besonders gratulieren darf.





Der Weg führte weit hinauf ins Tal bis zur ersten Schiebepassage. Tja, auf jedem Alpencross gibt es Schiebepassagen, aber noch schwante den wackeren Rittern nicht, was es diesmal bedeuten sollte 





Nachdem das Stangenjoch bei kuscheligen 6 Grad und eisigem Wind erfolgreich bezwungen werden konnte, mussten die Lebensgeister in der Baumgartenalm wieder erweckt werden.





Schnaps und Milch  es gibt nichts Besseres!!

Frischt gestärkt wurde der Wildkogel erfahren bzw. teilweise schon wieder erstiegen. Auf der anderen Seite im Pinzgau reißt die dichte Regenwolke perfekt zum richtigen Zeitpunkt auf und der berühmte Wildkogeltrail versetzt das Bikerquartett in Extase. Der Trail vom Wildkogel entschädigt für alles. Erst auf einem langen felsigen Pfad am Hang entlang surfend, dann später im Wald auf einem erdigen Wurzeltrail mit vielen Stufen und Kehren geht es rasch hinab Richtung Hohenneukirchen.













Leider war der Untergrund im unteren Teil des Berges doch noch etwas feucht, was zu einer plötzlichen, unkontrollierten und vollständigen Separation von Ross und Reiter führte. Dem Ross riss die Achillesferse, äh Reifenmantel auf 15cm, so dass an ein weiteres Fortkommen erst einmal nicht zu denken war.





Heldenmutig stürzten sich die Ritter Manfred von Leverus Kusinus und Ralfonso von und zu Burg Linz in die unbekannte Einöde, um Ersatz zu erlangen. Und siehe da, das Glück war den Rittern hold. Die Pinzgauer Eingeborenen entpuppten sich als hilfsbereites und frohes Völkchen und der hochteutschen Sprache mächtig. Der Herr Papa eines Dorfjungens trennte sich mit vielen Worten von seinem abgefahrenen Racing Ralph, der Ritter Jörg schon bald wieder Flügel verleihen sollte.

Schnell wurden die 25 km auf dem Tauernradweg nach Krimml abgespult, leider wieder bei Regen. Nach Vorder- und Unterkrimmel wird das Quartier in Oberkrimml Quartier erreicht. Nach kurzer Dusche wurde die örtliche Pizzeria überfallen und besetzt, bis die Hausdame die beseelten Ritter mit Nachdruck hinauswirft.

Welch ein Einstand am ersten Tag, TT-Auscheidungsfahren vom Feinsten!

Ca. 100 km, 2106 hm, 6:40 Fahrzeit bei durchschnittlich 11°C

Ciao,
       Ralf & Manni


----------



## blitzfitz (15. September 2007)

*Team Tomburg SchiebeX 2007 - Der Bericht (Tag 2)*

Der erste Tag war zwar nass und feucht, mit einigen Stürzen und Umwegen garniert, aber immer noch harmlos. Die schmerzhaften Prüfungen begannen am zweiten Tag. Zunächst noch märchenhaft verhangen,





sollten sich bald die wackeren Ritter auf vergessene und nie besessene Qualitäten besinnen müssen, denn der Alpencross wurde zum Schiebecross. Aber dazu komme ich gleich, meine lieben Leser.

Die Krimmlerwasserfälle im Blick und im Ohr kämpfte sich das Ritterquartett wagemutig durch die Phalanxen der Touristikindustrie.





Natürlich wurde den körperlichen Wollüsten nicht nachgegeben, stattdessen die Waden auf dem steilen Anstieg in das Krimmlerhochtal gequält.





Hinter dem Krimmlertauernhaus konnten endlich die Shuttletaxis mit den Kegelvereinen und die Gartenbauvereine auf Hollandrädern hinter sich gelassen werden und unsere Tomburg Ritter tauchten bewegt in die Krimmler Gletscherwelt ein.





Irgendwann ist jeder Weg zu Ende und auch das folgende Foto täuscht. Noch ein paar Meter Geholper auf grobem Felsgelände und die erste große Schiebepassage lockte.





Qual und Pein auf jedem Meter brachten die Ritter an ihre Grenzen der körperlichen und seelischen Erschöpfung.





Ganz nebenbei bemerkt, diese Foto entstand auf den ersten 50 Metern der 700 Höhenmeter Schiebequal. 





Gut, dass entgegenkommende Biker aus dem eidgenössischen Nachbarland immer wieder ein paar aufmunternde Worte für die Ritter übrig hatten  Hier gehts noch, aber oben wirds knackig!  

Tja, Heidis Verwandschaft sollte Recht behalten. Es wurde knackig und ich lass die nächsten Bilder für sich sprechen.









Bei den Strapazen kann man schon ein wenig Verständnis aufbringen, wenn dann mal einer den Mittelfinger hebt. 





Aber auch diese Marter fand ein Ende. Das Panorama auf dem Tauernpass ließ alle Schmerzen schnell in Vergessenheit geraten.





Nach ausgiebiger Rast, in der Körper und Seele betankt wurden, stürzten sich unsere vier Biker in einen der spektakulärsten und anspruchsvollsten Downhill. Die Treppe wurde noch schiebend bewältigt, bevor die Mega Holperei auch die letzten eingerosteten Synapsen freirüttelte. Klar, dass dieser Spass auch bezahlt werden musste - zwei Durchschläge bis unten.









Waren es auf dem Tauernpass noch winterliche Temperaturen, fuhr Team Tomburg im Tal zum ersten Mal in den Sommer zurück. Sonne und Wärme pur.





Ohne Probleme erreichten die Ritter das Nachtquartier, das Sporthotel Winkler in Stefansdorf. Nach gepflegtem Abenddinner wurde der geschundene Körper im Wellnessbereich wieder auf Hochglanz poliert und, wie immer, mit einem Weißbier am Abend noch einmal gesund durchgespült. 





Tourdaten: 88 km, 1850 hm

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## MasifCentralier (15. September 2007)

Darfman seinen Augen trauen?
Thomas ist dein dein Edelplastikrad mit dem leichtesten Rahmen, dens zu Zeit gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (16. September 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich wollt ma nachhören, warum wir uns schon mitten in der Nacht aufn Weg machen, das fängt doch erst um 9h an, oder? (sry in der Jugend braucht man vieeeeeeeeeeeel schlaaaaaaaaf )
> Gruß



so.
wann würde der Herr denn gerne losfahren?
um 1/4 vor 9?
dann vor der Haustür abgeholt werden?

schon mal darüber nachgedacht, dass ich auch ganz gerne noch was im bettchen bleiben würde?
insbesondere, da wir heute morgen bis 1:00 Uhr ein Konzert gesungen haben und ich ein klitzekleinesbisschen müde bin?
ich fahr doch nicht zum Spaß so früh los!
 
rechne das mal durch und lies die Tourausschreibung genauer dann verstehst du auch die Startzeit!!!



hummock schrieb:


> Hallo Moseltrailer!!!
> 
> Muß mich leider abmelden.Hatte heute einen kleinen Unfall
> Statt zur IFMA bin ich dann im Krankenhaus gelandet
> ...



Hi Uli,
*******, aber ich sach ja: Hausarbeit is Mocht, Radfahr'n is gesund!
bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Tour, martin


----------



## blitzfitz (16. September 2007)

*Team Tomburg SchiebeX 2007 - Der Bericht (Tag 3)*

Wie hat noch ein weiser Mann gesagt, Aller guten Dinge sind Drei. Die Weisheit dieses Knabens dürfen die vier Tomburger Ritter nun mit aller Rechtfertigung bezweifeln. Idyllische Weiten, panoramische Tiefblicke, sonnige Wiesen und eisige Höhen gab es zuhauf auf dieser denkwürdigen dritten Etappe. Alles andere war, na ja sagen wir mal vorsichtig, beindruckend fordernd. Der dritte Tag läutete die erste große Prüfung auf dem diesjährigen Schiebecross ein.

Nach ausgiebigem und bekannt reichhaltigem Frühstück machte sich das Expeditionsteam auf den Weg zur ersten Wasserstelle.





Ingenieure und Einzelhändlern unter sich mussten nach minutenlangem Eruieren des Lösungsraumes dann doch konkludieren, dass nicht alle Wasserkästen mitgenommen werden konnten. Zum Glück hat die moderne Technik ja flexible Getränkebeutel in allen Farben und Formen hervorgebracht, so dass einer Weiterfahrt bzw. dem Beginn der Fahrt nichts mehr im Wege stand.

Bei bestem Wetter folgte das Team der Route auf den Kronplatz. Das folgende Bild ist das aktuelle 2007 Bild. Allerdings unterscheidet es sich in kaum einem Detail von dem 2005 Bild  gleiche Fahrer, gleiches Maisfeld, gleiche tiefstehende Sonne etc. etc.





Obwohl Harvey diesmal das Team Tomburg nicht verstärkte, weilte sein Geist doch unter uns. Und so kann und darf es nicht verwundern, dass trotz wiederholter gegenseitiger Versicherungen, Nein, ich fahr heute nicht schnell und Nein, ich werde ganz gemütlich hinaufkurbeln, schon nach 100m der Wind die ehernen Vorsätze verblies und das Bergrennen begann. An dieser Stelle soll nur soviel verraten werden, dass natürlich ein Mitglied des Team Tomburgs die Bergwertung gewann.  





Nach kurzer Rast tauchte Team Tomburg in den Panoramaweg  Nr.8 ein, der vom Kronplatz in das nächste Tal führen sollte. Ein meditativer Supersingletrail, den der Guide 2005 aus Unerfahrenheit oder blankem Unvermögen dem Team noch vorenthalten hatte. Aber deshalb fährt man ja immer wieder über die Berge. Und so flogen, surften, schwammen und andere Superlative die Biker diesen flowigen Trail hinab, bis signifikante Navigationsschwierigkeiten kleine Unterbrechungen erzwangen.









Nachdem die Unstimmigkeiten zwischen Karte, GPS und zwei Navigatorenmeinungen aufgelöst werden konnten, stand den wackeren Rittern der Tomburger Tafelrunde die eigentliche Prüfung noch bevor. Und das, obwohl 1100 Hm die Waden schon etwas verhärtet hatten. Nächstes Etappenziel war St. Martin, um dort wieder in die luftigen Höhen zu kraxeln.





Für das, was dann kam, war eiserne Willenskraft gefragt. Zuerst noch fahrend, mussten die Ritter sehr bald die Steigungsprozente und steinerne Stufen neidlos anerkennen und dem Berg seinen Willen lassen. Getreu dem Motto, nicht Alpencross, sondern Schiebecross, erarbeitete sich das Team Meter um Meter die Göma Passhöhe. Na, zumindest wurde visuell etwas geboten. Das Panorama war einfach feinstes Schiebepanorama.  

Von der Göma bis zur Schlüterhütte sollte es dann eigentlich nicht mehr weit sein und auch kaum noch hinaufgehen (laut Guide). Interessant, wie weit doch Interpretations- und Auslegungsräume sein können. Die letzten Meter forderten das letzte von jedem Ritter und kurze Schwächeanfälle häuften sich.





Wie gut, dass die mitgeführten Dopingmittel (natürlich alles legal) eine sofortige konditionelle Besserung herbeiführen konnten.  





So konnten denn auch alle Biker das wirklich umwerfende Panorama bis zur Schlüterhütte ausgiebig geniessen.





Endlich an der Schlüterhütte angekommen, musste noch etwas auf das Quartier gewartet werden, da Heerscharen von Wanderern erst einmal verköstigt werden mussten. Das schreckt einen TT Ritter natürlich überhaupt nicht und so wurde das obligatorische Bergbier eben in der Diele neben mindestens 100 Wanderstiefelpaaren eingenommen. Beim Abendessen in der drangvollen Enge der Hüttenstube erschienen Pasta und Suppe gleich dreimal so groß. Vielleicht waren sie es auch. Es sind jedenfalls alle satt geworden. Dennoch zeigten die Strapazen des Tages Spuren.





Später am Abend durften unsere Kreuzritter noch das erste Gewitter erleben und sich am ersten harten Regen erfreuen, der sie auf den nächsten Etappen ständig begleiten sollte.





Was für eine Etappe! Klassisch Team Tomburg eben.  

Tourdaten: 66 km, 2826 hm

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## supasini (16. September 2007)

so Männer,
ich geh jetzt schlafen.
war das ein geiler Tag auf dem MTB!
alle Superlative wären Untertreibung, deshalb lass ich es und beschwer mich nur ein bisschen:
wieso nur 2400 und keine 2500 HM?
wieso keiner gescheitert?
wieso keine Panne des Guide?
wieso an der Mosel die längst Fahrzeit des Jahres (7:18) und die meisten Hm?
wieso Touren, auf denen eigentlich nur dem großen M gefolgt wird - und für die der Guide 3 Explorertouren benötigt 
(immer noch besser als dem kleinen v ) ?
war das geil, bin ich froh, euch zu kenne nund mit euch MTB zu fahren!
und warum es denifitif keine TT-Tour war: es hat Spass gemacht - die ganze Zeit!


----------



## Krampe (17. September 2007)

Wieder eine Traum - TT - Tour Uwe  
Sozusagen eine TTTT (gleichzusetzten mit vier Sternen)
Es war alles drin:
Trails, technische Abfahrten und Probleme, temporärer Gleichgewichtsverlust, tolle Aussichten, totaler Unterzucker und "Torfnasen" mit denen ich immer wieder fahren würde... 
Wenn auch der Versuch eines "Belgischen Kreisels" am Schluß der Tour nicht gelang und mehr einer Folge von Ausreißversuchen glich die aber alle keinen Erfolg hatten.. 
Was mache ich jetzt eigentlich mit der schicken Sonnenbrille die ich geliehen bekommen habe (Danke auch...)? Ich konnte sie leider nicht zurückgeben (würde ich aber gerne, denn ich finde sie passt nicht zu meinem Typ.. )
Gruß Christof


----------



## Handlampe (17. September 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Was mache ich jetzt eigentlich mit der schicken Sonnenbrille die ich geliehen bekommen habe (Danke auch...)? Ich konnte sie leider nicht zurückgeben (würde ich aber gerne, denn ich finde sie passt nicht zu meinem Typ.. )
> Gruß Christof










Och, ich finde eigentlich, dass sie dir ganz gut steht


----------



## Eifelyeti (17. September 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ....scheinen sich diese Mitglieder zu fragen.




Mach doch aus Team Tomburg das Team Uwe Wißkirchen !!!!!!

Ich kümmere mich derweil um meinen Sohn, meine Frau, mein Haus, meinen Traktor  und meine Waschmaschine. Aus letzterem kommt saubere  wohlduftende Wäsche die ich dann beim nächsten Zweiradausflug anziehen werde.

Gruß Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (17. September 2007)

Eifelyeti schrieb:


> Mach doch aus Team Tomburg das Team Uwe Wißkirchen !!!!!!
> 
> Ich kümmere mich derweil um meinen Sohn, meine Frau, mein Haus, meinen Traktor  und meine Waschmaschine. Aus letzterem kommt saubere  wohlduftende Wäsche die ich dann beim nächsten Zweiradausflug anziehen werde.
> 
> Gruß Paul



Wenn schon, dann TW (Team Wißkirchen)

Sach mal, Paule...um deinen Sohn mußt du dich doch nicht mehr kümmern. Ich dachte, der hat sein Abi schon durch und studiert mittlerweile  Quantenphysik.

Aber mal ernsthaft. Ich hoffe das ich es in der nächsten Woche mal schaffe hoch zu kommen um mir den Stöpsel anzuschauen.
Dann hab ich natürlich auch den Film zur TT Deutschlandtour 2007 im 
Gepäck.


----------



## MasifCentralier (17. September 2007)

Also, ich finde wir sollten hier mal den unglaublichen Aufwand zum zusammenstellen dieser Tour festhalten. Obwohl, vllt. sollte ich das besser nicht erwähnen nachher nimmst du noch nen Stundenlohn 
Und bitte lass den Tourensommer noch nicht zu Ende sein, wo doch gerade heute so ungefähr der wärmste Tag seit April war!


----------



## supasini (17. September 2007)

Mensch Sebastian, häng dich rein, arbeite was aus - wir fahren dann alle mit!
Du bist ja Schüler und hast doch jede Menge Zeit!

das Photo von Krampe ist aber auch super: drückt schon einiges von Sonntag aus!


----------



## MasifCentralier (17. September 2007)

Ich verfahr mich doch schon auf dem Weg von der Garage zur Hautür


----------



## toncoc (17. September 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> so Männer,
> ich geh jetzt schlafen.
> war das ein geiler Tag auf dem MTB!
> alle Superlative wären Untertreibung, deshalb lass ich es und beschwer mich nur ein bisschen:
> ...



zu deinen fragen werfe ich ein:
1. es wären über 2500hm gewesen, wenn du mit mir gekommen wärest.
für nächte mal dann +3000 für dich
2. alles fitte säue 
3. sieh es ein: hardtails sind nunmal die besseren bikes 
4. weil ihr nicht an sis wart; klick und klick
5. tja, wer nicht die hilfe der locals annimmt 


spaß beiseite
fetzengaudi wars.


----------



## Scottti (17. September 2007)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> Obwohl Harvey diesmal das Team Tomburg nicht verstärkte, weilte sein Geist doch unter uns. Und so kann und darf es nicht verwundern, dass trotz wiederholter gegenseitiger Versicherungen, Nein, ich fahr heute nicht schnell und Nein, ich werde ganz gemütlich hinaufkurbeln, schon nach 100m der Wind die ehernen Vorsätze verblies und das Bergrennen begann. An dieser Stelle soll nur soviel verraten werden, dass natürlich ein Mitglied des Team Tomburgs die Bergwertung gewann.



Es freut mich dies zu hören!  
Da du fast immer das gleiche Trikot trägst, kann das Foto letztendlich nur als vorgetäuschtes Understatement gedeutet werden. Trotzdem meinen Glückwunsch Ralf. 

Übrigens: Tolle Fotos und klasse Bericht! Ich freue mich schon auf die Fortsetzung.  

Gruß,
Harvey


----------



## Manni (17. September 2007)

Ich würde fast vermuten, dass Ralf davon ein ganzes Sortiment besitzt. 
Das Trikot auf dem Wegweiser hing da seit 2005, was auch erklärt, warum uns der Panoramatrail damals versagt blieb  

Weiter Ralf, der Bericht ist einfach spitze! Kommt mir so vor als wäre es erst gestern gewesen....  

Gruß Manni


----------



## monsterchen (17. September 2007)

Mann, war dat ne Tour gestern!!!!!!!!!  

Zum Glück hatte ich eben einen Termin bei meiner Physiotherapeutin, die meine ganzen Verhärtungen wieder lösen konnte. Jetzt kann ich wieder laufen und feste Nahrung zu mir nehmen.

Freue mich schon auf den Bericht.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## MasifCentralier (17. September 2007)

Gings dir auch so? Ich war heut Morgen echt froh, dass mein Schulweg zum Teil bergab geht, da mein linkes Knie als auch meine 4 Buchstaben eigentlich keine Bewegung vertragen konnten


----------



## on any sunday (18. September 2007)

Das war eine feine Weinprobe an der Mosel. 







Gut, das mich der frühe Starttermin, kurzfristige Absagen und ein weiter Anfahrtsweg nicht abhalten konnte, an dem fröhlichen Auf und Ab mit bunten Gesellen auf diversen Metall- und Plasikfahrzeugen entlang des Moselstromes teilzunehmen. 

Dank an Herrn Handlampe für den unermüdlichen Einsatz im Interesse des gemeinsamen Bergradelns in fernen Welten.  

Perfekter Tag auf perfekter Strecke bei perfektem Wetter, sozusagen Plusquamperfekt für die Altbotaniker unter uns.  

Gut Nächtle.

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (18. September 2007)

*Die Mosel* 

-bekannt für seine edlen Weine- aber auch bekannt für seine erlesenen Trails ???

Um dieser Frage nachzugehen veranstaltete das TT die:

*1. Moseltrailpobe*

Zu dem einheimischen Tester Boris







gesellten sich dann noch 10 "unheimliche" Tester um ab Cochem alle Pfade entlang der Mosel auf Herz und Nieren zu testen.






Von links: Claus, Michael, Thomas, Martin, Frank, Christof, Boris, Guido, Sebastian, Olli


Um es direkt vorweg zu nehmen: An diesem Tag konnten wir leider keine halbtrockenen oder gar lieblichen Trails verköstigen. 
Die Fans der herb-trockenen Wege kamen heute bei herrlichem Wetter eher auf ihre Kosten.

Vor dem obigen Startfoto hatten die Tester schon den ersten Trail: Einen _98'er Cochemer Kettenriesling_ hinter sich gebracht.
Schon unser erster Trail ist ob seiner Steilheit im Aufgang  bekannt für den ein oder anderen Kettenries.
Aber glücklicherweise kam das komplette Testerfeld ohne diesen Gefürchteten oben an. 
Aber ohne Panne verlief dieser Anstieg dann doch nicht. Wie auf der Tour schon erwähnt: Manche Räder sind so leicht- da muß man den Berg hoch bremsen.
So machte also Herrn Supasinis Bremse bereits nach kurzer Zeit schlapp:







Es konnte aber dann nach diversen Rückdrückversuchen doch weiter gehen, wir waren ja noch nicht oben.
Auf den nun folgenden unzähligen Trails sollte uns ein Gebäude stets im Blick bleiben:









Die aufkommenden Fragen, ob wir uns im Kreis bewegen würden konnte der Guide auf die nicht mehr 100% Zurechnungsfähigkeit der Teilnehmer schieben: Man kennt das ja bei so einer Trailprobe: Nimmt man das ein oder andere Trailchen zu viel, dann sieht man auch schon mal Gebäude, wo keine sind.






Hier alle Pfade aufzuzählen würde wohl den Rahmen sprengen. Hervorzuheben wäre da vielleicht der _07'er Pinnerberger Kerner_ hoch zum Wildpark.
Besonders durch seine netten kurzen >20% Bergaufstücke auf feinstem Schieferstein zeichnen diesen Pfad besonders im Bukett als äusserst offenmundig bei den Verkostern aus.
Als Belohnung gab es dann hinter dem Wildpark aber doch endlich mal etwas Liebliches: Über fast 3 Kilometer zieht sich dieser herrlich süffige Prädikatstrail immer am Hang entlang Richtung Klotten um dann erst im Abgang zuerst ein wenig schottriger und am Ende asphaltiger im Charakter zu werden.
Da waren wir also wieder im Moseltal, das durfte natürlich nicht so bleiben. Also wieder hoch. Zuerst auf einer Kreisstraße später auf wildschweinzerupftem Wiesenweg ging es nun Richtung Kavelocherhof. 
Hier auf den Eifelhöhen wurde der Asphaltanteil nun ein wenig höher.






In Kail dann folgte die erste ungewollte Gruppentrennung. Einige folgten unserem einheimischen Tester Boris, Einige meinem Bruder und die Wenigsten mir.
Aber glücklicherweise hat es ja auf der Höhe guten Empfang und so fanden sich dann Alle wieder zusammen zur nächsten Verköstigung ein: 
_Der rassige Qualitätstrail_ durch den Schilzergraben wartete auf seine Tester. 
In einsamsten Tälchen zieht sich dieser Pfad am und teilweise durch das Bächlein wieder hinunter an die Mosel.
In Pommern folgte nun der nächste Anstieg hinauf auf breiter Schotterpiste und angenehmer Steigung zum Martberg auf dem früher einmal eine Tempelstadt gestanden hat.
Gut für uns: Ließ es sich doch an der Ausgrabungsstätte herrlich rasten.






Auch konnten neue Fortbewegungsmittel getestet werden:






Man achte vor allen Dingen auf Martin Weißflog. Wenn er jetzt beim Abheben noch in den V-Stil gehen will, dann könnte es für die Hintermänner eng werden. Aber an die Sicherheit ist gedacht worden. Der Helm sitzt  

Nach verdienter Pause zog der Tross weiter zum nächsten Testobjekt:
Ein _88'er Hüttenberger Schlangengeist_. Ein Pfad aus der Gattung: Ausleseserpentinentrail.
Spitzkehren bis zum Abwinken, eine Enger als die Andere.






Na, da hat Seb ja so gerade noch die Kurve gekriegt.
Die meisten der Serpentinen sollten aber dann doch nicht mehr fahrbar sein.






Mit Umsetzen funktionierte zwar die ein oder andere Kurve, aber um den gesamten Trail bewältigen zu können gehört schon eine ordentliche Portion Fahrkönnen.
Kurz vor Karden, also kurz vor dem Moseltal bogen wir dann wieder ab auf ein schmales Asphaltsträsschen um Höhe zu gewinnen und Eines der Highlights dieser Tour zu probieren:
Den _Chateau Buchsbaum_. 
Man darf diesen Pfad als felsig und  sehr blumig im Geschmack bezeichnen:






Hier noch weitere Impressionen von diesem herrlichen Downhill:









---> Fortsetzung folgt


----------



## supasini (18. September 2007)

sagenhaft!
der Bericht kann glatt mit der Tour mithalten (unbedarfte Leser könnten vielleicht meinen, er würde diese toppen - aber mitnichten!)
weiter so 






und das nächste Mal nehmen wir alle Protektoren mit und begeben uns mit den Skiern auf nen felsigen Trail - vorher werden aber die altertümlichen Laschen durch vernünftige Klickies ersetzt!


----------



## Enrgy (18. September 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Perfekter Tag auf perfekter Strecke bei perfektem Wetter...



Ja, da hat der Herr Handlampe wieder zielsicher das letzte Wochenende erwischt, wo man noch von morgens bis abends in kurzer Hose auf staubtrockenen Trails fahren konnte.  

Bin auf den nächsten Teil des Reports gespannt, nur gut, daß ihr nicht am "Kröver Nacktarsch" vorbeigekommen seid...


----------



## Daywalker74 (18. September 2007)

Tach!

Also, der erste Tagesbericht vom Schiebecross 2007 gefällt mir garnicht. Plastikrad.........Capitän Autsch........   

Das ist doch bloß blanker NEID. Weil Herr Ralfonso von IchhabedeineBilderGelöscht seinen schweren amerk. Aluhaufen kaum über die Berge geschoben bekommen hat. 

Bruda, das ist echt ein erlesener Bericht


----------



## Enrgy (18. September 2007)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> ... Weil Herr Ralfonso von IchhabedeineBilderGelöscht...



...und, sind die Fotos wieder aufgetaucht in den Tiefen der CF/SD-Karte? 


Also Thomas, einen Vorteil hat dein Plastikstuhl ja: 
Man kann ihn problemlos mit der in jedem Haushalt zu findenden Heißklebepistole wieder zusammenbraten...
Und am Ende seines Lebens kommt er dann umweltgerecht in den gelben Sack... Oder du schiebst ihn auf der Arbeit in den Pfandautomaten, dann gibts wenigstens noch 25Ct zurück....

PS: wo hat Simplon eigentlich den grünen Punkt auf dem Rahmen angebracht, unterm Tretlager?


----------



## Manni (18. September 2007)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Tach!
> 
> Also, der erste Tagesbericht vom Schiebecross 2007 gefällt mir garnicht. Plastikrad.........Capitän Autsch........
> 
> Das ist doch bloß blanker NEID. Weil Herr Ralfonso von IchhabedeineBilderGelöscht seinen schweren amerk. Aluhaufen kaum über die Berge geschoben bekommen hat.



Stimmt, die Amischleudern haben uns ganz schön auf Trab gehalten  






Amibikes:

1 Karkasse zerlegt
2 Durchschläge
1 Hauptlager
1 Kettenriss
1 Steuersatz (fällt mir grad noch auf)


Europäische Wertarbeit:

2 Durchschläge (Plastikrad  )
1 Zahn am kleinen Kettenblatt abgebrochen (wurde beim Schieben eh nicht gebraucht)


Gruß Manni


P.S. Deine Berichte gehören verboten Uwe! Du hast mich bereits am Sonntag in eine Kriese gestürzt und jetzt dieser Bericht..... 
Ein weiterer Meilenstein auf der langen Liste verpaßter TT-Touren


----------



## blitzfitz (18. September 2007)

*Team Tomburg SchiebeX 2007 - Der Bericht (Tag 4)*

Der harte Regen vom Vorabend war am Morgen danach immer noch hart und man fragte sich, ob die Zeit nicht sinnvoller mit Schneemann bauen zu verbringen wäre. Aber nein, es gibt doch immer irgendeinen, der unbedingt fahren wollte. Schließlich ist der Winter noch fern. Zumindest kalendarisch.





Trotzdem fragte sich der heldenhafte Kreuzritter immer wieder: Ägypten?? Wo bitte gehts nach Ägypten??





Und so stürzte sich das Ritterquartett wagemutig in den eisigen Wind und gen Tal. Auf dem Weg von der Schlüterhütte zur Brogles Alm hatte der für Eis, Schnee und Blitze zuständige germanische Wettergott Thor offenkundig gerade Frühstückspause oder lag noch in der Falle, denn die Wolken rissen auf, die Temperatur stieg auf liebliche 9 Grad und die Sonne liebkoste die wettergegerbten roten Nasen.





Klar, dass wegen der überaus herrlichen Bedingungen immer wieder einmal eine kleine Pause eingelegt werden musste.





Nach diversen, aber doch immer noch nicht liebgewonnenen, Schiebepassagen auf dem Adolf-Munkel-Weg erreichte das Quartett endlich die Brogles Alm. Eine zünftige Brotzeit, etwas anderes gab es auch nicht, sollte die Lebensgeister wieder aufrichten. Die Wirtin meinte es wohl gut mit den ausgemergelten und ausgezehrten Kreuzrittern. Eine zentimeterdicke Speckscheibe sieht man selten. 





Bei schönster Sonne durfte noch kurz das blütenweisse Bergpanorama bewundert werden, 





bevor sich die Biker über den Pass wagten (Was? Was? Wer fragt da? Natürlich schiebend! Was denn sonst.). 

Der dann folgende Trail Nr.5 von der Brogles Alm hinunter nach St. Christina im Grödnertal ist einfach ein Gedicht. Scheinbar ohne Ende, samtig über Wiesen, kantig über Grate und knackig im Flussbett. Einfach alles, was das Herz begehrte.





Das Grödnertal wurde gequert und die erste Steigung in Richtung Seiser Alm mit Leichtigkeit genommen. Die letzte wirkliche Steigung (Steigung = Schiebung per definitionem ad absurdum) führte hinauf zum Rif. Comici, bei dem es wirklich den besten Latte Macchiato in ganz Bella Italia gibt. Wunderbar!

Genauso atemberaubend präsentierte sich die Aussicht auf den gegenüberliegenden Sellastock, die in der winterlichen Luft besonders brilliant ausfiel.









Wähnte sich manch Einer schon fast am Ziel, zauberte der Guide doch immer wieder eine kleine Schiebeüberraschung aus dem Hut. Diesmal knackige 42%.





Zum Glück war es die letzte Prüfung des Tages. Alles Weitere bis zur Friedrich-August-Hütte kann nur noch als leichte Bodenwelle bezeichnet werden. 

Wieder eine kalte, aber höchst beeindruckende Etappe!

Tourdaten: 48 km, 1763 hm

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## Handlampe (18. September 2007)

*Wo waren wir stehengeblieben*, ach ja, beim _Chateau Buchsbaum_, diesem Prädikatsdownhill hinunter nach Treis-Karden. Aufgrund seines herrliches Geschmackes hier noch zwei weitere Bilder:








Oben ist Herr Sonntag und unten Guido alias @Pardus im Trailgenuß festgehalten.

Dieser Trailrausch konnte dann wirklich nur durch die Mosel selbst gestoppt werden. In Treis-Karden erreichten wir diese und ich denke, dass die Teilnehmer froh waren mal eine kleine Trailpause in Form eines Abschnittes auf dem Moselradweg unter die Räder zu bekommen. 
Knapp 3 Kilometer dauerte diese Erholung bis nach Müden. Hätten die Teilnehmer gewusst, das es jetzt auf den Müdenerberg ging, wären sie vielleicht weiter gerollt, denn der Name sollte Programm sein.
Es folgte natürlich wieder ein Riesling und zwar der berühmte _trockene 26'er Müdener Lungenriesling._
Bis zu 26% Steigungsgehalt, auf 1,3km 180 Höhenmeter, umspielten hier die Lungen der Teilnehmer.
Oli erwies sich als taktischer Teamfahrer indem er am steilsten Stück den Guide vorfahren lies um dann die restliche Mannschaft geschickt blockierte  
So konnte das TT an diesem Berg einen Doppelsieg feiern.
Ich glaube nicht, das dieser Trail nachdem unsere Truppe ihn bewältigt hatte, noch trocken war, zuviele Körpersäfte dürften hier geflossen sein.
Nach kurzem Asphaltrollstück zweigten wir nun ab in den Wald um ein weiteres Highlight dieser Tour anzusteuern: Die Burg Eltz
Zuerst auf breitem Waldweg abwärts wurde dieser immer enger und endete, mittlerweile als herrlich flowiger Trail,  zuerst über einen Grat laufend und später als Hohlweg direkt im Elzbachtal. 
Ich bezweifele das irgendein Teilnehmer aufgrund des erhöhten Fahrspasses dieses Teilstückes  bemerkt hat, dass sich die Burg Eltz bereits auf der rechten Seite kurz im Sichtfeld gezeigt hatte.
Aber egal, nach kurzem trailigen Anstieg und dieser Kurve:






durfte sie dann bestaunt werden
*Die Burg Eltz:*






Eigentlich als Raststation des Guiden gedacht wollte aber die gesamte Truppe weiter, waren wohl alle nach dem Genuß der vielen Trails mehr als gesättigt.
Also quälten wir uns nun den netten steilen Asphaltweg, bestaunt von vielen holländischen Augenpaaren, hinauf zum Parkplatz auf welchem die fußkranken Wanderer via Shuttlebus zur Burg gekart wurden.
Unser Weg führte nun auf Schotter auf kurzer heftiger Rampe von diesem Parkplatz weg.
Unter den Blicken zahllreicher Fußkranker wurde dieser Uphillkontest unter die Räder genommen.
Nachdem ich als Erster diese Rampe mit sicherlich 30% mit Hängen und Würgen gepackt hatte durften sich der Rest des Teams dann die entsprechenden Kommentare der Zuschauer anhören:
"Ist ja garnicht so steil" "Mit den Rädern würde ich das auch schaffen"
So wollte dann auch Martin einem dieser Spezialisten sein Rad zur Verfügung stellen.
Nunja, die Ausreden waren dann wohl noch besser als die Sprüche vorher.
Unsere Fahrt verlief nun abseits der Mosel Anfangs durch den Wald, später durch die Felder Richtung Lassberg.
Hier dann plötzlich, am Drachenfliegerstartpunkt in Lassberg hatten wir die Mosel wieder im Blick:






Die Abfahrt nach Hatzenport gestaltete sich in der ersten Hälfte wieder äusserst trailig, wobei immer wieder leicht in den Weg geneigte Bäume zum langsameren Fahren zwangen.
In Hatzenport mussten dann zuerst einmal die flüssigen Reserven aufgefüllt werden. Ich glaube dass der kleine Kiosk mit uns mindestens einen Wochenumsatz erzielt hat. 
Doch schon gab es die nächste Trailleckerei zu verköstigen.
Den Hatzen(MTBs)porter Spätauslese:






Dieser Trail kann nur in freier Hanglage gedeien, wie dieses kleine  Video  beweist.






Weiter auf der Höhe bleibend folgte nun oberhalb von Löf der nächste Pfad






...mit darauffolgender steilen Berganpassage, welche manche der Tester nicht mehr fahrend absolvieren konnten.

In Moselsürsch stand dann Thomas alias monsterchen Kopf.






Hatte er doch zuviel Dornfelder verköstigt?
Oder hatte der Reifen zuviel Dornfelder abbekommen?
Aber immerhin war es dann tatsächlich der erste Plattfuß auf dieser langen Strecke.
Nach kurzer Reppause, welche die meisten der Teilnehmer dankend annahmen






,folgte nun der letzte steile linksmoselige Anstieg hinauf zum Ausoniusstein.
Nach einer weiteren Fahrt an der Hangkante ging es nun ein letztes Mal auf dieser Moselseite, Anfangs auf doch länger nicht genutztem Pfad, später auf Schotterpiste hinunter nach Lehmen.
Hier verabschiedete sich Boris von der Gruppe und machte sich mit dem Rad zurück auf den Heimweg.
Der Rest trailte nun direkt an der Mosel entlang um schliesslich die Mosel zu überqueren. 
Ein letztes Mal folgte ein längerer Aufstieg durch die Weinberge um nun auf der Sonnenseite weiter zu biken. Apropos Sonne. Diese stand mittlerweile schon recht tief und es war schon abzusehen, dass wir die Tour wie geplant nicht bei Tageslicht zu Ende bekommen würden.
So sollte dann der Dieblicher Dornfelder in der extremen Spätauslese der letzte Trail werden.
Und natürlich kein Dornfelder ohne Plattfuß. Diesmal erwischte es den anderen Thomas, unseren Taggeher. Einen äusserst lauschigen Platz, direkt an der Moseltalbrücke, über die die A61 die Selbige überquert war doch sehr gemütlich.
Der letzte 4,5 km lange Trail hatte es dann auch in sich. Völlig einsam, durch teilweise dschungelartige Landschaft wäre sicherlich bei mehr Kraftreserven der Teilnehmer spassiger gewesen.
So allerdings, bei äquivalentem Verlust von Licht und Kraft kann man den Trail, der immer wieder am Hang auf und ab führte als ein wenig zäh bezeichnen.









So war dann auch eine gewisse Erleichterung bei den Teilnehmern nicht zu übersehen als wir dann endlich gegenüber von Winningen wieder die Mosel erreichten.
Der Rest war dann nur noch rollen.....naja, nicht ganz. Nach diversen Ausreißversuchen riß dann das Feld doch ein wenig auseinander.
Aber alle, bis auf Frank?, fanden auf teilweise unterschiedlichen Wegen, kurz vor dem Bahnhof wieder zusammen.

Ein sehr anstrengender aber schöner Tag ging zu Ende.
Eine tolle Truppe hat die TT-Trailprobe mit bravur bestanden


----------



## Lüni (19. September 2007)

Manni schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Amischleudern haben uns ganz schön auf Trab gehalten
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also junger Freund da muß ich mal was klar stellen:

1. Die Karkasse und das Hauptlager gehen auf ein in der Schweiz entwickeltes Rad
2. Zwei Durchschläge und der Kettenriss gehen auf ein Canadisches Rad

D.h. wir hatten gar kein Amirad dabei!

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lüni (19. September 2007)

Ralf mal wieder ein klasse Bericht von unserem AlpenX für Männer.

Weiter so.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## blitzfitz (19. September 2007)

*Team Tomburg SchiebeX 2007 - Der Bericht (Tag 5)*

Der fünfte Tag des Team Tomburgs sollte als der weiße Tag in die Annalen der Tomburg eingehen.

Ausgeruht und voller Elan begannen die Tomburger Ritter den Tag mit dem restlosen Abräumen des Frühstücksbuffets. Na wenigstens waren diejenigen voll im Besitz ihrer geistigen und körperlichen Kräfte, die entweder selber unkontrolliert röchelnd oder schnarchend die Nacht verbrachten oder sich glückliche Eigentümer einer der wichtigsten Errungenschaften der modernen Gesellschaft, Oropax, nennen durften.

Ein phantastischer Morgen begrüßte die wackeren Ritter, alsbald sie die Friedrich-August Festung verliessen. Ein laues Lüftchen verblies die letzten kleinen unschuldigen Schäfchenwölkchen und man begab sich bei idealsten Bedingungen auf den sagenumwobenen Friedrich-August-Trail. Besonders "Manni, the Kid" konnte es kaum erwarten.





Trübten zunächst noch kleine Unschicklichkeiten, wie das unfreiwillige Entfernen des Antriebsstranges, das Fortkommen, so wurde der Tag mit jedem trailigen Meter und neuem Sonnenstrahl besser und besser.





Die Tagestemperatur stieg kontinuierlich und unsere Ritter spielten schon mit dem Gedanken, wieder unten ohne zu fahren. STOP!!! Was denkt da gerade der vorbelastete Leser??? OHNE Beinlinge heisst das und nicht irgend so ein Schweinskram. Schämts euch, oalle mitoanand!  





Auf der Tierser Alpe Hütte auf dem Weg zum Schlernplateau verzogen sich gerade die letzten Wolkenreste und ein schier unermeßlicher Weitblick tat sich vor den staunenden Augen auf.





In der Hütte wurde der Magen besänftigt, neue Kräfte für die natürlich zu erwartenden Schiebepassagen getankt, bevor Team Tomburg weiterziehen wollte. Unter Rittersleut ist es eine wohlmeinende Tradition, sein Wappen bei Freunden zu hinterlassen. Und so sollte es auch auf der Tierser Alpe Hütte sein. Das Tomburger Wappen wurde in den, in der Sonne glitzernden, weissen Sand geritzt. 





Frohgemut und bei fast sommerlicher Wärme begann man nun den majestätischen Schlern zu erfahren, äh eigentlich wieder einmal zu erschieben.





Trotz der Sonne, blauen Himmels und hochsommerlichen Temperaturen konnten sich doch noch einige Kältetaschen auf dem Gipfeltrail halten, die heimtückisch und verlogen den Rittern nach dem Leben trachteten.





Sagte ich eben, dass der Schlern erschoben wurde? Nun, das ist nicht ganz richtig. Natürlich mischten sich auch immer wieder knackige Tragepassagen in den Tourenverlauf.





Aber das sind ja alles Kleinigkeiten für richtige Männer, zumal die müden Muskeln im Schlernhaus auf der Sonnenterasse wieder gepflegt werden konnten. Nach einem Vodka on the Rocks freute sich Team Tomburg besonders auf eine wieder einmal besonders spektakuläre Abfahrt. Zunächst glitten die Rösser über liebliche Almwiesen,  





um danach den außergewöhnlichen Knüppelsteig hinunterzuprügeln.





Es folgten Wiesentrails und Waldtrails bis zum Sporthotel am Karerpass, dem Etappenziel.









Ein Traumtag bei idealen Bedingungen. Blauer Himmel, Sonne und Wärme pur. Nur die Schiebepassagen trübten ein wenig den Tourenflow. Aber es war eben eine Männertour.  

Tourdaten: 63 km, 1820 hm

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## toncoc (20. September 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Dieser Trail kann nur in freier Hanglage gedeien, wie dieses kleine  Video  beweist.





"uuuuuuhhhhh"

schön, schön.
wollte man die tour exakt wiedergeben hilft eh nur ne helmkamera...


----------



## Stefan_SIT (20. September 2007)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> [
> 
> ...


Oh Mann, stoße erst jetzt auf Euren Bericht. Das "schönste Gebirge der Welt" und dann so ein verschi$$enes Wetter. 
Solltet Ihr nochmal machen. Und damit Ihr wisst, wo Ihr ward:
Tierser Alpl Hütte im Juli 2006
Und mit der Hütte im Rücken (geschoben haben wir allerdings auch   ):
Schieben auf den Schlern

Ride On! und zur Belohnung für Euer Durchhaltevermögen einen goldenen Oktober
Stefan


----------



## Manni (20. September 2007)

Lüni schrieb:


> Also junger Freund da muß ich mal was klar stellen:
> 
> 1. Die Karkasse und das Hauptlager gehen auf ein in der Schweiz entwickeltes Rad
> 2. Zwei Durchschläge und der Kettenriss gehen auf ein Canadisches Rad
> ...




Ok das war ein Schnellschuß  
Schieben  wir die Defekte halt auf mangelnde Fahrpraxis infolge der übermäßigen Fußmärsche  

@Stefan: Klar fahren wir da wieder hin, ich hab mir auch gestern schon mein Klapp-Hardtail mit Tragetasche bestellt, ist auf den Klettersteigen einfach wendiger  


Gruß Manni


----------



## Kalinka (20. September 2007)

Manni schrieb:


> @Stefan: Klar fahren wir da wieder hin, ich hab mir auch gestern schon mein Klapp-Hardtail mit Tragetasche bestellt, ist auf den Klettersteigen einfach wendiger
> 
> Gruß Manni


Also Manni, mein Mitleid hält sich in Grenzen..vielleicht einfach den Veranstalter statt das Rad wechseln. Das TT steht halt für tolle Trails *und* Quälerei!
Mein Genuss-Alpencrösschen mit schönstem Wetter (90% kurz gefahren=subjektive Erinnerung), fast nur mit für die meisten Teilnehmer fahrbaren up- und downhills, außerdem wenigen Tragepassagen und ausgezeichenten Unterkünften, habe ich mit dem kleinen aber feinen Veranstalter aus dem Bergischen gemacht. 

Aber gut, fahrt ruhig wieder 2008, 2009, 2010...da haben wir immer was zu lesen und zu schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (20. September 2007)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Also Manni, mein Mitleid hält sich in Grenzen.. Das TT steht halt für tolle Trails *und* Quälerei!



Genau so sehe ich das auch. Man darf mein Gemecker hier auch nicht so eng sehen. Reine Neckereien  Ich fand die Tour wirklich super!

Wer bewußt mit Ralf, Jörg, Thomas und Konsorten in die Alpen fährt, ist garnicht auf Blümchenalpencross aus 
Aber dafür gibts dann auch Eventkino vom feinsten:
Wilde Rennen bergauf, Downhills am Abgrund, Schneestürme, emotionale Ausbrüche, Schicksalsschläge, dramatische Crashs, Wellnesshotels, Comedy, Biken von morgens bis in den Abend, Heimwerken unter erschwerten Bedingungen. Da bekommt man fürs Geld richtig was geboten.
Nächstes Jahr fahre ich gerne wieder mit. In der Schweiz soll es ja auch noch ein paar Berge geben.  


@ Ralf: Bei dem Bericht will man sofort wieder los  


Manni


----------



## supasini (20. September 2007)

Ich weiß jetzt auch, dass Thomas sein Rad passgenau ausgewählt hat:






Beim Joghurtbechertragen kriegt man keine so kalten Finger


----------



## Stefan_SIT (20. September 2007)

Kalinka schrieb:


> ... habe ich mit dem kleinen aber feinen Veranstalter aus dem Bergischen gemacht.
> ...


Danke, aber ... 


Kalinka schrieb:


> ... Mein Genuss-Alpencrösschen mit schönstem Wetter (90% kurz gefahren=subjektive Erinnerung), fast nur mit für die meisten Teilnehmer fahrbaren up- und downhills, außerdem wenigen Tragepassagen und ausgezeichenten Unterkünften, habe ich mit dem kleinen aber feinen Veranstalter aus dem Bergischen gemacht.
> ...


... Dein Genuss-Alpen*CROSS* (mal nicht untertreiben, ja! ) hatte dieses Jahr mit genau demselben Wetter auch so seine Problemchen. Wo es  um 16:00 Uhr noch so
Blick von der Diavolezza (3.000m)
aussah, sah es um 18:00 Uhr bereits so aus:
Diavolezza (3.000m)
Am anderen Morgen hatten wir die Hoffnung, dass es im Tal wieder grün war. Dies erfüllte sich leider nicht und wir hatten den ganzen Tag bis zur Varusch-Hütte Schnee, eisigen Wind und es sah so aus:
Nähe Berninahaus (2.100m)
Der komplette begehbare Rucksack wurde angezogen und dann passte das schon. Der Stimmung in der Gruppe machte es auch nichts aus. Aber das könnt ihr Euch ja aus der Erfahrung des letztes Jahres denken ...  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Kalinka (20. September 2007)

Manni schrieb:


> Genau so sehe ich das auch. Man darf mein Gemecker hier auch nicht so eng sehen. Reine Neckereien  Ich fand die Tour wirklich super!
> 
> Wer bewußt mit Ralf, Jörg, Thomas und Konsorten in die Alpen fährt, ist garnicht auf Blümchenalpencross aus
> Aber dafür gibts dann auch Eventkino vom feinsten:
> ...


Na also, geht doch!!


----------



## Kalinka (20. September 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Der komplette begehbare Rucksack wurde angezogen und dann passte das schon. Der Stimmung in der Gruppe machte es auch nichts aus. Aber das könnt ihr Euch ja aus der Erfahrung des letztes Jahres denken ...
> Ride On!
> Stefan


Ja, ich hörte davon, daß es wieder prima war!
Nächstes Jahr schleiche ich dann wieder hinten mit, damit das Wetter stimmt


----------



## Kalinka (20. September 2007)

Hinterher lese ich wieder den TT-Bericht und denke "eine gute Wahl"


----------



## blitzfitz (21. September 2007)

*Team Tomburg SchiebeX 2007 - Der Bericht (Tag 6)*

Der sechste Tag begann unscheinbar und unschuldig wie jeden Tag mit der obligatorischen Bikepflege.





Und doch sollte auch dieser Tag wieder mit einer ganz speziellen Prüfung für unsere Kreuzritter auf ihrem langen Ritt zum See aufwarten. Kühl war es immer noch, aber der Gefrierbrand vom Vortag war gut verheilt und das Team hoffte frohgemut auf den bisher noch ausgebliebenen Sonnenbrand.

Nach anfänglichen und nun wohlbekannten Navigationsübungen, die in etliche steile Höhenmeter ausarteten, fand der Guide zurück zu seinem Rhythmus und zum richtigen Weg. Der Karersee wurde passiert, Obereggen kurz gestriffen und das nächste Ziel, das Jochgrimm, ins Visier genommen.

Die Strassenauffahrt wäre kaum der Rede wert gewesen, wäre da nicht eine Gruppe anderer Reiter in buntem Gewand auf edlen Rössern reitend gewesen. Und hätte nicht ihr Anführer gemeint, etwas schneller reiten zu müssen, ja dann hätte es vielleicht ein gemütliches Hinaufkurbeln gegeben. So aber wurde dem Opfer ein kleiner Vorsprung gewährt, den man gekonnt mit viel Gelächter quälend langsam schmelzen lies, bevor die TT Ritter scheinbar mühelos und mit großer Leichtigkeit an dem bedauernswerten armen Tropf vorbeizogen. Ja ja, diese Rittersleut können schon mal recht herzlos sein.  

Auf dem Jochgrimm wurden zunächst die körperlichen Gelüste befriedigt (leckere Pasta!) und die traumhafte Aussicht auf Latemar, Rosengarten und in der Ferne den Schlern genossen.









Kilometer für Kilometer rückte der Gardasee näher, doch wärmer wurde es nicht. Und so träumte jeder von 28 Grad am Gardasee. Eben 14 Grad morgens und 14 Grad abends.  

Zum Glück musste Team Tomburg nicht bis zum letzten Tag warten. Die Abfahrt aus den Dolomiten hinab in das Etschtal war wie eine Fahrt aus dem Winter zurück in den Sommer. Endlich Sonne, Wärme, blauer Himmel und leckere, reife Äpfel an den Bäumen.





Natürlich wurde auf dem Weg ins Tal keine Herausforderung und kein noch so holperiger Trail verschmäht. Wurden dem einen Ritter noch anerkennende Blicke und wohlmeinende Kommentare mitgegeben, so musste doch manch anderer herbe Tiefschläge verdauen. Wanderer O-Ton: Der andere ist hier aber sauber durch..  





Waren es auf der Höhe gerade mal 6 Grad, wurden die Ritter unten im Etschtal mit molligen 25 Grad verwöhnt. Endlich konnte wieder kurz gefahren werden!





Auf der anderen Seite des Etschtales wartete der letzte Anstieg des Tages hinauf nach Andalo. Da der Höhenmesser mittlerweile längst die 2000Hm Marke an Tageshöhenmetern überschritten hatte, wurden die letzten Riegel ausgepackt und die letzten Energiereserven mobilisiert, um zum Hotel zu kommen. Alle kamen an!  

Das Abendessen im Hotel war das letzte Erlebnis dieses Tages. Den treuen Fans unter den Lesern wird sicher das Hotel Rustica aus dem TT Alpencross 2005 noch ein Begriff sein. Auch diesmal hatte das Team Glück, mit einer lebhaften italienischen Seniorengruppe zusammen speisen zu dürfen. Erlebte 120dB Dauergeräuschpegel und anhaltender Knallschaden. Zum Glück ohne Folgeschäden.

Manni, the Kid informierte die Tourleitung noch über die Tagesstatistik. Lang, hoch und doppelt so hohe Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wie sonst. Logisch, ein Trainingseffekt ist nicht ausgeblieben und die Ritter der Tomburg konnten mittlerweile doppelt so schnell schieben.

Tourdaten: 100 km, 2840 hm, eben wieder eine TT Etappe  

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## Handlampe (23. September 2007)

Was liegt denn heute an?

Ich hätte nochmal die 3-Täler Tour ab Bad Neuenahr anzubieten. Hat jemand Lust?


----------



## supasini (23. September 2007)

Lust: ja, sehr große!
aber ich hänge mit ner Grippe in den Seilen und werde noch nihct mal zum Pilze-Suchen in den Wald gehen: zu anstrengend


----------



## blitzfitz (23. September 2007)

*Team Tomburg SchiebeX 2007 - Der Bericht (Tag 7)*

Bereits die ersten Strahlen der Morgensonne ließen die Herzen hüpfen, denn es sollte ein schöner Spätsommertag werden.





Nachdem das Team dem morgendlichen Knallschaden im Frühstückssaal glücklich entkommen konnte, wurde die letzte Etappe in Angriff genommen. Jörg musste sich leider entschließen, auf der Strasse zum Gardasee zu rollen, denn sein Hauptlager im amerikanischen, aber in der Schweiz entwickelten, Edelrahmen hatte sich nun vollends verabschiedet. Wahrscheinlich hat es die endlosen Querbelastungen durch Schieben, Rad auf die Schultern heben, wieder Absetzen usw. nicht mehr verkraften können. So rollte also Jörg gemütlich dem See entgegen, während die anderen Drei noch ihre Tagesdosis an Schieberei und Tragerei suchten.

Der Hausberg von Andalo, Monte Gazza, versprach die sehnlichsten Wünsche zu erfüllen. Nachdem man sich auf den ersten 500Hm noch ein kleines Bergrennen mit einem Local lieferte, leider gab er schon kurz nach der Mittelstation des Sesselliftes auf, wurden die TT Biker wieder mit schönster Fernsicht verwöhnt. Bis zum fernen und schneebedeckten Alpenhauptkamm reichte der Blick und Eis, Schnee und Kälte schienen in einem anderen Leben zurückgelassen worden zu sein.





Phantastische Aussichten in die Brentadolomiten





versüßten so manch unappetitlichen Energieriegel.





Ein kurzer Verfahrer bescherte den Rittern der Tomburger Tafelrunde den ersten Blick auf den See.









Ist ja nicht mehr weit hätte es heißen können, doch Jörg war im Geiste beim Team auf dem Berg, denn der Route fehlte ja noch die Schiebepassage! Doch keiner musste verzagen, auch dieser Tag sollte sein Schiebehighlight haben.  





Schieben, Schieben und man kommt dem See nicht näher. Wie im Hamsterkäfig. Da kann man schon einmal ins Grübeln kommen.  





Aber jede Qual hat ein Ende und der Schöpfer ein Einsehen. Zum Schluss fand man noch herrliche Holperpfade, die wieder ein Grinsen in die ausgezehrten Züge zauberten.  









Auf den letzten Kilometern von Dro bis nach Torbole konnte sich Team Tomburg endlich einmal richtig austoben und verblies mit einem 40km/h Schnitt (auf MTBs!) so ziemlich alles, was sich in den Weg stellte. Glücklich am See angekommen, gab es eine feucht-fröhliche Wiedervereinigung mit dem verloren gegangenen Teammitglied und natürlich das obligatorische Finisherphoto.





Tja, das war er nun, der Team Tomburg Schiebecross 2007. Eisige Höhen, fordernde Klettersteige, ausgetretene Wanderschuhe, Verlustquote gleich Null und eine Pannenstatistik, die sich sehen lassen kann:


4 Reifen platt
1 Reifen geplatzt
1 Schwingenlager defekt
1 Zahnausfall im Kettenblatt
1 Kettenriss
2 Steuersätze defekt
1 Bremsbeläge hinüber
Zum Schluss kann jetzt nur noch berichtet werden, dass unsere Ritter vielleicht ein Buch schreiben werden (AlpenX für Fortgeschrittene  Schieben, aber effektiv!), ein planloser Vollpfosten die Bilder und Videos des Starphotographen löschte, der daraufhin in den See gehen wollte und ansonsten der Tag bei Pizza und Wein ausklang.  



 

 





Tourdaten: 66 km, 1305 hm

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Centurion (24. September 2007)

Hallöchen  !

Sehr schöner Alpen-X-Bericht und Chapeu den Helden  !

Centurion


----------



## Krampe (24. September 2007)

Super Bilder der Tour und schöner Bericht.. 
Am Besten das Photo mit der Pizza und dem Weizenbier (leider ist die Flasche nicht ganz drauf..)    
So unterschiedlich können die Witterungsverhältnisse also sein.. heftig... 
Da bin ich ja froh das wir zu gleicher Zeit im Sommer gefahren sind und mit etwas weniger Schiebestücken.. 
Gruß Christof


----------



## Kompostman (24. September 2007)

Schöne Berichte Ralf! Wann seid ihr denn am Lago gewesen. Ich war bis letzten Montag auch noch unten. Ich habe meinen kleinen Bericht bei mir auf der Bergschrund.de Seite.

Gruß

Alex


----------



## blitzfitz (24. September 2007)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Wann seid ihr denn am Lago gewesen.



Hi Alex,

wir waren am Samstag, den 8. September dort. Ein Super Sommertag.  

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## blitzfitz (24. September 2007)

*Team Tomburg SchiebeX 2007 - Der Nachtrag (Tag 8)*

Samstag, der 8. September, der TT Schiebecross war vorüber. Doch konnte das wirklich sein? Was tun mit der gähnenden Leere und dem Zucken in den Beinen? Die Lunge verlangte nach Hecheln, die Arme nach Tragen und Schieben und die Beine zitterten vor Verlangen.  

Jörgs Schwingenlager war immer noch defekt, aber es gibt ja Bikeverleihstationen in Torbole. Also wurde für Mittag ein Bike organisiert und danach bei Meckis erst einmal ein Latte Macchiato bestellt.





So ein Latte kann doch etwas müde machen, aber dafür gibt es am Strand nette Ruheplätzchen.





Gegen Mittag war Team Tomburg wieder startbereit um die Ponale Strasse nach Pregasina in Angriff zu nehmen. Aber, erst nach einem Eis in Riva an der Hafenmole. Da gibt es wirklich das beste Eis in ganz Bella Italia.





Bei Kaiserwetter konnte man den Scenic Trail hinauf nach Pregasina geniessen. Aber, wer hätte das gedacht. Auch hier wurde noch einmal die obligatorische Laufpassage eingeflochten.  









Neben der obligatorischen Laufpassage durfte natürlich auch das obligatorische Bergrennen nicht fehlen, das nicht ohne Spuren in den Gesichtern zu hinterlassen verlief.  





Späßchen am Rande,





wildes Posen am Strand,





und Baden und Relaxen rundeten einen perfekten Abschlusstag ab.





Interessiert wurden die vorbeifahrenden Biker begutachtet, die auffallend oft mit einer Fahrradmarke unterwegs waren, die besonders im süddeutschen Raum beliebt ist. Da könnte man sich fast dem O-Ton eines begnadeten Bikers anschliessen, der mal verkündete Specialized, wohin man tritt. Na ja, sind eben JDH Bikes.

So, das wars nun wirklich zum diesjährigen Team Tomburg Alpencross. Nett wars!  

Tourdaten: ?? km, ???? hm

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## Krampe (25. September 2007)

Das hätten wir ja zusammen ein Bier trinken können.. 
Ich war genau zur gleichen Zeit am gleichen Ort.
Das muß aber demnächst besser koordinifiziert werden . Ich hätte euch ja gerne mal durch Riva schieben sehen.. 
Gruß Christof


----------



## blitzfitz (25. September 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Das hätten wir ja zusammen ein Bier trinken können..
> Ich war genau zur gleichen Zeit am gleichen Ort.
> Das muß aber demnächst besser koordinifiziert werden . Ich hätte euch ja gerne mal durch Riva schieben sehen..
> Gruß Christof



Klar. Lass uns nächstes Jahr ein großes Happening am See veranstalten. 

Übrigens habe ich über verläßliche Kanäle gehört, dass Bruda Wißkirchen an einer Schiebetour durch das Ahrtal arbeitet. Nur Geduld und Du darfst mitschieben.  

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## Scottti (25. September 2007)

Respekt Ralf,

wirklich ein Top Bericht mit gigantischen Fotos!  
Aber so richtiger Neid will bei mir trotzdem nicht aufkommen.
Schieben und frieren sind nicht so meine Favoriten.
Einige Gesichter sehen nach dieser Woche um Jahre gealtert aus.  
Wie soll's denn nächstes Jahr weitergehen? 
Keine Etappe unter 3000HM, Seil und Eispickel mit im Gepäck?
What about HimalayaX?  

Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## Handlampe (27. September 2007)

Schöner Bericht, Ralf  

Ich muss mich allerdings Oli anschliessen: Wirkliche Neidgefühle kamen bei mir nicht auf.

Aber mal was Anderes:

WER IST DER STRANDPENNER DA NEBEN MEINEM BRUDA.




			
				blitzfitz;4081940
[url="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/416196" schrieb:
			
		

> [/url]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scottti (27. September 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht, Ralf
> 
> Ich muss mich allerdings Oli anschliessen: Wirkliche Neidgefühle kamen bei mir nicht auf.
> 
> ...



Das ist aber jetzt wirklich nicht nett!
Dein tierlieber Bruder findet den Yeti, nimmt ihn mit zum See, gibt ihm Speis und Trank und du nennest ihn einfach Strandpenner.
Das hat er nicht verdient, wir sollten Ihm einen ordentlichen Namen geben.
Wie wäre es mit Jörg?


----------



## Lüni (28. September 2007)

Also Ralf ich muss sagen mal wieder ein sehr schöner Bericht viele Dinge sehr treffend formuliert andere wiederum etwas manipuliert, aber schön vielen Dank dafür.   

Nur ich weiß gar nicht warum sich einige hier so komisch äußern bei der Planung sind mir immer nur die Kernattribute einer Team Tomburg Tour durch den Kopf gegangen: Ausscheidungsrennen, Wir sind ja nicht zum Spaß hier und Harvey. Ich gebe zu bei diesen Attributen sind mir noch andere eingefallen die sich vermutlich wieder finden: Männertour, Weil wir hart sind, sind wir hier, usw..

Ich fand die Tour klasse würde Sie mit kleinen Modifikationen sofort noch mal fahren! 

Nun zu den Kommentaren Penner und Yeti. Bei den vollkommen ungewohnten Temperaturen am Gardasee stehen manchen Menschen halt die Haare zu Berge und wenn man dann nicht aufpasst schießt einer ein Foto davon.
Es gibt da noch ein schönes Foto von Thomas (da passt Penner ganz gut) das ich bisher aus Rücksicht nicht veröffentlicht habe. Die Rechte habe ich einen kleinen Kreis schon angeboten bisher ohne echte Gebote, mal schauen ob sich da noch was tut sonst kommt es hier rein.

Viele Grüsse
Jörg


----------



## Pardus (29. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ist einer von euch morgen auf dem Rad unterwegs.... Würde gerne eine kleine Tour fahren... Das Wetter soll ja  gut ganz werden 

Gruß Guido


----------



## rpo35 (4. Oktober 2007)

Nabend zusammen,

möchte kurz dem Thomas zum Geburtstag gratulieren!! 
So kommt der Fred auch nochmal bisschen nach oben 

Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Andreas-MTB (4. Oktober 2007)

Hey Thomas, herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag und alles Gute im neuen Lebensjahr !!!


----------



## Daywalker74 (4. Oktober 2007)

Vielen herzlichen dank euch Beiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (4. Oktober 2007)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Thomas! 
Und viel Spaß mit Deinem neuen Simplon  .​


----------



## supasini (4. Oktober 2007)

*Hätzlichen Jlöckwonsch!*


----------



## toncoc (5. Oktober 2007)

alles gute auch von mir

etwas werbung in eigener sache - da ja hier einige am 13.10. schon eine andere feine tour fahren, wäre diese hier vielleicht was?


----------



## supasini (5. Oktober 2007)

ich denke noch sehr wohlwollend drüber nach


----------



## Krampe (5. Oktober 2007)

Glückwunsch Thomas, Du schöner Pfifferling....   
und alles Gute im neuen Lebensabschnitt... 

Grüße Christof


----------



## Handlampe (6. Oktober 2007)

Obwohl es ja heute die große Daywalkerparty gibt hab ich für morgen trotzdem mal eine Tour ab der Tomburg ausgeschrieben- so als Ausnüchterungsfahrt gedacht.

Termin


----------



## MasifCentralier (6. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
könnte mir irgendwer vllt. die Nummer vom Olli verraten.
Gruß


----------



## Handlampe (8. Oktober 2007)

Da hat sich doch gestern tatsächlich wieder einmal der gesamte Kern des TT zum gemeinsamen Radeln an der Tomburg eingefunden  

Immerhin 9 Kollegen machten sich nach Brudas Party am Vortag auf um den restlichen Alkohol im Blut zu verdunsten.
Oli wurde als Guide angagiert und zeigte uns, dass es rund um das Sahrbachtal doch ein paar nette Rampen gibt. Die Haupterkenntnisse der Tour waren dann auch: 
27% Steigung sind gerade noch zu packen; 30% bei leicht schlammigen Wegverhältnissen dann allerdings doch nicht mehr. 
Des weiteren muss ich sagen: Die Schlüsselstelle auf dem Wespentrail ist mit 150mm Federweg vorne und hinten keine wirkliche Schlüsselstelle mehr  

Naja, dafür durfte ich mich dann bei den diversen Uphillrennen mit meinem 16 Kilobock  hinten anstellen.

Ausserdem durfte ich meine neue Kamera ein wenig ausprobieren und hab doch einige feine Bilder geschossen.

Auf diesem hier z.B. wird dann doch deutlich, dass wir wieder mit TT-Geschwindigkeit unterwegs waren


----------



## rpo35 (8. Oktober 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...Auf diesem hier z.B. wird dann doch deutlich, dass wir wieder mit TT-Geschwindigkeit unterwegs waren


Vor allem scheinbar zu schnell für deine neue Cam


----------



## supasini (8. Oktober 2007)

bzw. für's I-Net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (8. Oktober 2007)

Auf welchem?
Und vielen Dank an Olli, dafür dass er mir gezeigt hat, dass ich direkt hinter meinem Haus nicht alle Trails kenne.


----------



## Handlampe (8. Oktober 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Vor allem scheinbar zu schnell für deine neue Cam



Hmm, dann solltest du vielleicht mal genauer hinschauen, Ralph...

Dirk im Vordergrund ist scharf.....das ist schon absichtlich mit einer langen Belichtungszeit fotografiert um diesen Wischeffekt beim Mitziehen zu erzielen, du Banause


----------



## MasifCentralier (8. Oktober 2007)

Wo is denn das Fotto nu?


----------



## rpo35 (8. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab' dir schon zig mal gesagt du sollst den Mist nicht rauchen


----------



## MasifCentralier (8. Oktober 2007)

War das an mich gerichtet, denn dann versteh ich garnichts mehr.


----------



## Handlampe (8. Oktober 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Ich hab' dir schon zig mal gesagt du sollst den Mist nicht rauchen



Na komm, das mit dem Wischeffekt brauch ich dir doch nicht zu erklären.
Diese Wischeffekte hast du doch auch in deinen Bildern.....nur halt bei den Bikern


----------



## rpo35 (8. Oktober 2007)

Genug gequatscht Uwe, rück dir Bilder raus!!
@MasifCentralier: Nee, ich meinte Uwe...


----------



## MasifCentralier (8. Oktober 2007)

Wo sieht man denn nun das doofe Bild??????????????????????????????


----------



## Handlampe (8. Oktober 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Genug gequatscht Uwe, rück dir Bilder raus!!



Mehr Bilder gibt es nicht, Ralph. Die Scharfen bekommen die einzelnen Personen persönlich. 
Ich hoffe wir sehen uns am 27.igsten bei den Ombas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (8. Oktober 2007)

Wir woll'n das Foto seh'n, wir woll'n das Foto seh'n, wir woll'n das Foto Foto seh'n!


----------



## MasifCentralier (8. Oktober 2007)

Uwe, sach ma willst du uns veräppeln, oder sollte da nun ein Foto sein? 
Cool magst du mir mal ein Bild von mir schicken?


----------



## Handlampe (8. Oktober 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


>



Ähm, jetzt bin ich verwirrt.....ist dieses Bild bei euch nicht zu sehen???

Bei mir schon


----------



## MasifCentralier (8. Oktober 2007)

Das meinte ich doch die ganze Zeit


----------



## Tazz (8. Oktober 2007)

UWE bitte mehr Ernsthaftigkeit 

Nu zeig mal das Bild


----------



## supasini (8. Oktober 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> Wir woll'n das Foto seh'n, wir woll'n das Foto seh'n, wir woll'n das Foto Foto seh'n!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (8. Oktober 2007)

Los hol das Bild raus. 

Sonst meldet sich TEAM III bei allen "Best off Touren" an.
Und dann kannst Du sehen wie deine Zeitpläne jäh zunichte gehen.


----------



## supasini (8. Oktober 2007)

hehehe, das is mein Job! (Zielvorgabe: immer vorletzter)


----------



## Tazz (8. Oktober 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Los hol das Bild raus.
> 
> Sonst meldet sich TEAM III bei allen "Best off Touren" an.
> Und dann kannst Du sehen wie deine Zeitpläne jäh zunichte gehen.



Oh oh oh .............................. 

Aber man muß ja auch was von der Landschaft haben  ist ja best off


----------



## Handlampe (8. Oktober 2007)

Hmm, sehr merkwürdig....und das hier:


----------



## MasifCentralier (8. Oktober 2007)

@Uwe
Ich hab sie dir geschickt


----------



## MasifCentralier (8. Oktober 2007)

Klappt, dass war ziemlich am Ende oder?


----------



## Enrgy (8. Oktober 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hmm, sehr merkwürdig....und das hier:



Warum hast du den Hintergrund mit Photoshop unscharf gemacht? 

Oder hat die Cam einen Fehler? 

Wahrscheinlich in der Nacht zuvor zuviele Bierleichen geknipst, wa?


----------



## Handlampe (8. Oktober 2007)

Nachdem fotocommunity nicht funktioniert, versuche ich hier mal mein Arcor Photoalbum.

Also das sollte jetzt Oli im Wespentrail sein:


----------



## rpo35 (8. Oktober 2007)

Das sind feine Bilder Uwe, warum nicht gleich so


----------



## Tazz (8. Oktober 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Das sind feine Bilder Uwe, warum nicht gleich so



Darf ich gerade mal Antworten  

Team III hatte vorher noch nicht gedroht .....................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (8. Oktober 2007)

Daran wird's liegen


----------



## rpo35 (8. Oktober 2007)

Daran wird's liegen...ups...2x *g*


----------



## Tazz (8. Oktober 2007)

He he


----------



## Enrgy (9. Oktober 2007)

@ Handlampe

ihr seid doch letztens an der Mosel bei Cochem rumgedüst - hier habe ich einen interessanten Bericht gefunden  

*Achtung, viele Bilder, längere Ladezeit möglich*


----------



## Pardus (9. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Thomas,

herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir....

Gruß Guido


----------



## Krampe (9. Oktober 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> @ Handlampe
> 
> ihr seid doch letztens an der Mosel bei Cochem rumgedüst - hier habe ich einen interessanten Bericht gefunden
> 
> *Achtung, viele Bilder, längere Ladezeit möglich*


So, und zu dem Bericht gibt es am 01.11.07 sogar die Tour vom Verfasser selber...


----------



## supasini (9. Oktober 2007)

ist zu früh, da hat der WP noch gar nicht angefangen!


----------



## Enrgy (10. Oktober 2007)

Rrrrrööchtööööög.....


----------



## Handlampe (15. Oktober 2007)

Wir werden unser Kürzel bald ändern müssen.

Wir sind dann die *TTS*: Die TeamTomburgSenioren


Heute wurde dann ein weiteres Kernmitglied 1 Jahr älter:

Oli (@Scotttti) hat die 33 voll gemacht.

 Alles Gute zum Geburtstag......bald hast du mich ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (16. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Oli,

 

jetzt bist du endlich reif genug, deine Freundin zu fragen, ob du noch mal nach La Palma darfst. 

Mikkael


----------



## MasifCentralier (16. Oktober 2007)

Alles Gute und en leichteres Rad


----------



## Eifelwolf (16. Oktober 2007)

mikkael schrieb:


> Hallo Oli,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Interessanter als die Klatsch-Presse. Was sagt denn eigentlich seine Ehefrau zur Romanze...?


----------



## blitzfitz (16. Oktober 2007)

Hi Olli,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag!
 

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## supasini (16. Oktober 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wir werden unser Kürzel bald ändern müssen.
> 
> Wir sind dann die *TTS*: Die TeamTomburgSenioren



also TTS wäre ja das passende Kürzel für die Helden vom betreuten Fahren für S., oder?


----------



## MasifCentralier (20. Oktober 2007)

Hi, hat wer Lust Morgen so gegen 11 an der Tomburg zu starten, und dann je nachdem wo man sich auskennt ein mittellanges Ründchen zu drehen. Ich dachte so an 4h Fahrzeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (22. Oktober 2007)

Hat denn jetzt eigentlich gestern die Tour: TT vers. 7Hiller statt gefunden? Also, als Karin und ich gestern von Frankreich nach Hause gefahren sind, hat es die ganze Zeit gesaut....


P.S. 

Wir haben auf der Rückfahrt noch einen kleinen Abstecher in das Dahner Felsenland im Pfälzer Wald gemacht....na, wenn man da nicht mal fein biken kann...


----------



## Giom (22. Oktober 2007)

von TT war nur Meister Blitzfitz dabei. Abgesehen davon war's nicht TT vers. 7Hills sondern 7Hills mit TT.
Jedenfalls hatte der Meister noch Tomburger Wetter bestellt, und trotz Regen, das hast richtig Spaß gemacht!
gruß
Guillaume


----------



## Handlampe (22. Oktober 2007)

Es ist also soweit:

Für uns alten Herrschaften gibt es nun:

*Die erste TT - Wanderung*


Es lohnt sich allerdings. Die Strecke ist äusserst spektakulär und verlangt ganzen Körpereinsatz.

Hier geht es zum Termin


----------



## supasini (22. Oktober 2007)

mit NW-Stöcken?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (22. Oktober 2007)

Sind Hunde zugelassen?


----------



## Handlampe (22. Oktober 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Sind Hunde zugelassen?



Wenn dein Hund klettern kann??

Ich befürchte das auf dem Pfad kein Hund hoch kommt....und unser Hund ist auch ein Kletterspezialist.....und auf dem Weg musste  er kapitulieren.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (22. Oktober 2007)

Geb mal 'n Tipp: an dem Teufelsauge, oder wo?

Ich behaupte mal fast, wo mein Köter nicht hochkommt, wäre es fast unvernünftig sich nicht anzuseilen - was habt ihr als Ausrüstung vor?


----------



## Eifelwolf (22. Oktober 2007)

Zum Teufelsloch (schaust Du hier, auch wegen der übrigen Altenahrer "Sehenswürdigkeiten"...) einschl. "Schwarzem Kreuz" kommt doch jeder Köter mit Mieze im Gepäck hoch. Der Uwe hat sicherlich etwas Extremeres auf Lager... schad', eine Woche zu spät für mich  .


----------



## redrace (22. Oktober 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Es ist also soweit:
> 
> Für uns alten Herrschaften gibt es nun:
> 
> ...



Ich beobachte das jetzt schon eine geraume Zeit!! Erst legst du die Termine zum biken immer dann wenn ich arbeiten muss und jetzt auch noch die Termine zum Wandern! Hab ich Dir was getan??   Beim nächsten Mal bau ich dir alles von deinen Bikes ab was du zum Rad fahren brauchst!!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (22. Oktober 2007)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Zum Teufelsloch (schaust Du hier, auch wegen der übrigen Altenahrer "Sehenswürdigkeiten"...) einschl. "Schwarzem Kreuz" kommt doch jeder Köter mit Mieze im Gepäck hoch.


Eben. Deswegen bin ich ja durchaus angetan, davon zu hören.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (22. Oktober 2007)

redrace schrieb:


> Ich beobachte das jetzt schon eine geraume Zeit!! Erst legst du die Termine zum biken immer dann wenn ich arbeiten muss und jetzt auch noch die Termine zum Wandern! Hab ich Dir was getan??   Beim nächsten Mal bau ich dir alles von deinen Bikes ab was du zum Rad fahren brauchst!!



Mensch, Meik

Das nächste Jahr hätte ich dann gerne deinen Schichtplan.....das kann doch so nicht weitergehen...


----------



## Handlampe (22. Oktober 2007)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Zum Teufelsloch (schaust Du hier, auch wegen der übrigen Altenahrer "Sehenswürdigkeiten"...) einschl. "Schwarzem Kreuz" kommt doch jeder Köter mit Mieze im Gepäck hoch



Pff, Teufelsloch, das gibt es bei der Wanderung nur zum warmlaufen....


----------



## Scottti (22. Oktober 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wir werden unser Kürzel bald ändern müssen.
> 
> Wir sind dann die *TTS*: Die TeamTomburgSenioren
> 
> ...



*Vielen Dank für die guten Wünsche!  *

Uwe, deine Digi SLR macht echt geile Bilder!

Mikkael, wann fliegen wir denn? Für mich bitte Ramenhöhe XL mit SPD, Danke!


----------



## MasifCentralier (22. Oktober 2007)

Also meinst du das mitbringen von Familienvorgesetzten wäre nicht so ne gute Idee?
Wie stehts um die Fotos?


----------



## Daywalker74 (22. Oktober 2007)

Was muß man da lesen wandern  

Sag mal Bruda, ist Dir Frankreich nicht gut bekommen. Ein wenig viel getrunken gell 
Das mit den TT-Senioren scheint ja langsam zu stimmen. 

Das ist ja genauso verrückt, wie am Sonntag. Weiß garnicht, ob man respekt haben soll, bei DEM Wetter zu biken oder einfach nur zu sagen

Naja, jedem das seine!

Also, bis zur nächsten Tour!


----------



## Cheetah (22. Oktober 2007)

Sollten die TT-Senioren gegründet werden, last mich Gründungsmitglied werden. Ich kenne mich da aus.


----------



## Giom (22. Oktober 2007)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Das ist ja genauso verrückt, wie am Sonntag. Weiß garnicht, ob man respekt haben soll, bei DEM Wetter zu biken oder einfach nur zu sagen



na sag's einfach... "  "

hab mich eh daran gewöhnt


----------



## Enrgy (22. Oktober 2007)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Das ist ja genauso verrückt, wie am Sonntag. Weiß garnicht, ob man respekt haben soll, bei DEM Wetter zu biken oder einfach nur zu sagen



Naja, das kommt drauf an, wo man fährt  

Ich bin ja dafür bekannt, lieber einmal zuviel bei einem eventuell zu erwartenden Regenschäuerchen daheim zu bleiben als naß zu werden.  
Reizt aber das Gelände so wie das Naafbachtal und angrenzende Bereiche am Sonntag, dann kann sogar ich über meinen Schatten springen und mich bei Sauwetter (so schlimm wars garnicht, nur Niesel und im Wald noch viele Trails trocken) aus dem Haus begeben. 
Daheim und alleine auf bekanntem Terrain wäre ich sicherlich nicht gefahren. Das habe ich vorsorglich am Samstag und heute gemacht, wieder von strahlend blauem Himmel verwöhnt. 

Ach ja, geh doch mit wandern, dann wirste wenigstens deinem Nickname mal gerecht... 

@ Uwe

Super Idee, man muß nicht immer aufm Bike sitzen, um im Gelände Spaß zu haben.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (23. Oktober 2007)

Hi Uwe,

bitte nochmal genau posten, welchen Parkplatz du meinst, nicht dass ich da was durcheinander bringe - bin schließlich nicht mehr der Jüngste. Ausserdem wird dir der Hund ewig Vorhaltungen machen, wenn ich im später erzähle, dass das für ihn genau das richtige gewesen wäre.

Übrigens habe ich noch 'ne kleine Sachspende für's TT, damit ihr wenigstens noch Weihnachten ohne Schmach im WP erleben werdet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (23. Oktober 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Hi Uwe,
> 
> bitte nochmal genau posten, welchen Parkplatz du meinst, nicht dass ich da was durcheinander bringe - bin schließlich nicht mehr der Jüngste. Ausserdem wird dir der Hund ewig Vorhaltungen machen, wenn ich im später erzähle, dass das für ihn genau das richtige gewesen wäre.
> 
> Übrigens habe ich noch 'ne kleine Sachspende für's TT, damit ihr wenigstens noch Weihnachten ohne Schmach im WP erleben werdet.



Mensch Dieda, du kannst mir glauben, dein Hund bzw. alle Hunde dieser Welt werden diesen Weg nicht schaffen.

Ansonsten, der Parkplatz, wie schon beschrieben befindet sich überhalb von Altenahr. 
Die B257 von der A61 kommend über die Kalenborner Höhe weiter Ri. Altenahr fahren. Am Abzweig Ri. Altenahr (Schild: Altenahr 0,5km) dann weiter geradeaus nicht R. Altenahr fahren. Nach ca. 500m noch vor dem ersten Tunnel links auf den Wanderparkplatz.


----------



## MasifCentralier (23. Oktober 2007)

Könntest du bitte meine Frage von weiter oben noch beantworten.


----------



## Fungrisu (24. Oktober 2007)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Das ist ja genauso verrückt, wie am Sonntag. Weiß garnicht, ob man respekt haben soll, bei DEM Wetter zu biken oder einfach nur zu sagen
> 
> Naja, jedem das seine!
> 
> Also, bis zur nächsten Tour!



Und wo warst du am letzten Sonntag  
Ich habe mich schon gefreut mal wieder mit dir ne Tour zu fahren  
Das Wetter war im Wiedtal gar nicht soooo schlecht.
So waren wenigstens nicht so viele Wanderer unterwegs.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Handlampe (24. Oktober 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Könntest du bitte meine Frage von weiter oben noch beantworten.



Welche der beiden Fragen?

Ich beantworte mal Beide:

Zu 1: Wenn sie gut klettern können.

Zu 2: Ich mach ne CD


----------



## MasifCentralier (24. Oktober 2007)

1. Dann wohl besser nicht, und ob ich komme weiß ich auch noch nicht so wirklich.
2. Sehr gut, hattest du denn meine e-mail Adresse erhalten?


----------



## Daywalker74 (24. Oktober 2007)

@Jörg

Es gab 2 Gründe, warum ich net dabei war.1 Grund:das Wetter. kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, das es im Wiedtal besser war. 2.Grund: DU. Da hätte ich ja bestimmt wieder Flugstunden genommen 

Hmm, überlege ob ich ne Tour zur Wandertour meines Bruders ins Forum stellen soll. 9 Uhr von der Tomburg zum Ausgangspunkt der Wandertour. Und dann mitwandern gehen. Das Bike kommt natürlich mit. Vom Alpencross ist man ja noch die Schiebe und Schlepperei gewohnt 
3 Kandidaten hätten da bestimmt auch lust zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (24. Oktober 2007)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Vom Alpencross ist man ja noch die Schiebe und Schlepperei gewohnt
> 3 Kandidaten hätten da bestimmt auch lust zu




Jou, Manni hat irgendwas an seinem Fusion, der dürfte dann schon von Leverkusen aus tragen...


----------



## Handlampe (24. Oktober 2007)

Da die Anmeldungen für die Wanderung ja eher mau sind gibt es hier noch ein nettes Bild von einer "Tragepassage"


----------



## bibi1952 (25. Oktober 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Da die Anmeldungen für die Wanderung ja eher mau sind gibt es hier noch ein nettes Bild von einer "Tragepassage"



Schönes Bild,
da war ich auch schon drauf, bei der DAV-Wanderung "Ahr 2000".
2000 hm an einem Tag!
VG Werner


----------



## supasini (25. Oktober 2007)

Hi Uwe,
wäre supergerne dabei, du hast mir ja schon öfter von der Passage vorgeschwärmt, oder?
"Leider" haben wir Familienaktion: Wandern vom Decke Tönnes zum Michelsberg mit Piknik und so, sicher auch nett - wenn auch nicht spektakulär.
also: ich bin virtuell dabei! lg, martin


----------



## Hammelhetzer (25. Oktober 2007)

Kleiner aber wichtiger Hinweis:

Am *Kreuz Meckenheim ist am kommenden Wochenende ab morgen abend die Abfahrt auf die B257 als auch auf die A565 gesperrt*. Daher unbedingt schon in Rheinbach abfahren, weiter über Wormersdorf!

@Martin
du gehörst also zu diesen lustigen Gesellen, die zum Tönnes hochfahren mit der Karre, sich dort allerlei vergorene und gebrannte Getränke genießen und sich dann freuen, einen schönen Ausflug in die Natur gemacht zu haben! (Wobei ich mich immer wieder wundere, wie diese Herrschaften wieder heil mit dem Auto zurückkommen)

Latsch gefälligst vom Schleidbachtal aus hoch .

@Uwe
Ich mag unangenehm sein, aber nicht mau :-((


----------



## supasini (25. Oktober 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> @Martin
> du gehörst also zu diesen lustigen Gesellen, die zum Tönnes hochfahren mit der Karre, sich dort allerlei vergorene und gebrannte Getränke genießen und sich dann freuen, einen schönen Ausflug in die Natur gemacht zu haben! (Wobei ich mich immer wieder wundere, wie diese Herrschaften wieder heil mit dem Auto zurückkommen)
> 
> Latsch gefälligst vom Schleidbachtal aus hoch .
> ...



Dieter, mal wieder einer deiner selbstdisqualifizierenden Beiträge  
woher willst du wissen, aus welchen Beweggründen wir eine bestimmte Strecke gehen? Könnte das evtl. mit Alter und körperlichem Zustand der Beteiligten zusammenhängen (Alter 1-69 Jahre)?
woher willst du wissen, dass wir beabsichtigen, besoffen Auto zu fahren?
woher willst du wissen, ob ich nicht mit dem Rad mit dem fitteren Teil der Truppe zum DT anreise?
überflüssiges Posting mit einem Hauch Selbsterkenntnis.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (25. Oktober 2007)

Deiner humorvollen Reaktion könnte man fast entnehmen, es sei was dran .


----------



## MasifCentralier (25. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
ihr zwei seit schon echt süß, wenn ihr euch nicht manchmal streiten würdet, wäre das ganze hier echt fad


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (25. Oktober 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Deiner humorvollen Reaktion könnte man fast entnehmen, es sei was dran .


Dieter, Du hast mal wieder das (bitter-ernste) Kölner Forum mit dem KTWR verwechselt...


----------



## Handlampe (25. Oktober 2007)

Also, bei z.Z.  einer Anmeldung zur Wanderung werde ich Diese absagen.

Ich warte mal bis Samstag Abend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (25. Oktober 2007)

Hm, was erwartest du ? SInd halt nun mal alles Biker hier. 

Meine Versuche im letzten WP Lauftreffs zu organisieren waren auch nicht sonderlich von Erfolg gekrönt.

Ist am Sonntag eigentlich Karin mit dabei ? Dann würde ich Iris evtl. überredet bekommen 


Grüße
Marco 



Handlampe schrieb:


> Also, bei z.Z.  einer Anmeldung zur Wanderung werde ich Diese absagen.
> 
> Ich warte mal bis Samstag Abend.


----------



## Handlampe (26. Oktober 2007)

Spooky schrieb:


> Ist am Sonntag eigentlich Karin mit dabei ? Dann würde ich Iris evtl. überredet bekommen
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Marco



Karin ist nicht dabei. Sie war ja erst neulich auf dem Pfad und öfter als 1 mal im Jahr bekomme ich sie da nicht hoch


----------



## redrace (26. Oktober 2007)

HUHU

Kannst du mir mal von der Wanderung einen Kartenausschnitt schicken !! Ich würde die gerne mal abgehen. Du machst ja immer Termine wo ich nicht kann und ich kann dann mal probieren ob mein klettersteigerfahrener Hund  da wirklich nicht hochkommt!


----------



## Enrgy (26. Oktober 2007)

redrace schrieb:


> HUHU
> 
> Kannst du mir mal von der Wanderung einen Kartenausschnitt schicken !! Ich würde die gerne mal abgehen. Du machst ja immer Termine wo ich nicht kann und ich kann dann mal probieren ob mein klettersteigerfahrener Hund  da wirklich nicht hochkommt!



Keine Karte, aber ein Foto von Uwe auf besagter Tour....


----------



## Giom (26. Oktober 2007)

vergiß es, klettern ist nix für Uwe. Beim dem Sport ist jedes Materialdefekt tötlich


----------



## Hammelhetzer (26. Oktober 2007)

redrace schrieb:


> ich kann dann mal probieren ob mein klettersteigerfahrener Hund  da wirklich nicht hochkommt!


Wenigstens bin ich nicht der einzige Bekloppte.

Der Uwe sollte mal den TTDD (Team Tomburg Dog Day) veranstalten. Damit toppt er dann alles und sich selber dazu.


----------



## Handlampe (28. Oktober 2007)

So, hab von Giom gerade ne PM bekommen:

Für den Winterpokal folgendes Team:

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
Giom 
[email protected]


Sind da alle Genannten einverstanden?



@Supasini: Sorry Martin, aber das sind ja alles orginal Tomburger, da kann ich nicht Nein sagen.

Aber wie sieht es denn mit einem zweiten TTWP aus.

z.B.

Oli
Markus
Martin
Sebastian
?


----------



## Giom (28. Oktober 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Für den Winterpokal folgendes Team:
> 
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> ...



jep, bin dabei.


----------



## supasini (28. Oktober 2007)

ok,
dann schlage ich mal ein Team für die Senioren der Region vor, 
Namensvorschläge: TTS oder TTÜ40 oder so was...
wer ist dabei?
Volker aka Enrgy? Michael aka OAS?
weitere Meldungen und Namensvorschläge sind erwünscht.
Im Gegensatz zum letzjährigen Team Betreutes Fahren für Senioren (was wir auch gerne wieder aufleben lassen können!) wäre mir aber daran gelegen, dass man wenigstens manchmal zusamen fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (28. Oktober 2007)

Na, das freut mich aber, das sich doch noch ein paar Menschen entschieden haben heute ein wenig zu wandern.

Wenn Alle kommen immerhin 7 Leutz.

Ich habe allerdings von meinem Bruder eine Auflage bekommen:

 Jörg alias Lüni darf nur mit Rad klettern


----------



## toncoc (28. Oktober 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Na, das freut mich aber, das sich doch noch ein paar Menschen entschieden haben heute ein wenig zu wandern.
> 
> Wenn Alle kommen immerhin 7 Leutz.
> 
> ...



wünsche euch viel spaß, wäre gerne gekommen, aber leider keine zeit


----------



## Daywalker74 (28. Oktober 2007)

Hi! 

Jo, mit dem WP-Team bin ich dabei.

Wegen der Wanderung. Überlege ne Tour von der Tomburg zu machen. Ab 12.30uhr ab der Tomburg. Hat jemand lust mitzukommen?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## meg-71 (28. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Thomas
 Wäre um 12:30 mit dabei, bin allerdings nicht so fitt da ich gestern nen harten 10 Meilen Lauf gemacht habe.
Gruß Michael


----------



## Daywalker74 (28. Oktober 2007)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas
> Wäre um 12:30 mit dabei, bin allerdings nicht so fitt da ich gestern nen harten 10 Meilen Lauf gemacht habe.
> Gruß Michael



Hi Michael!

Weiß jetzt nicht, ob das genau richtig für Dich wäre. Treffe mich um 12 bei Oli. Naja, das Tempo wird recht hoch sein. Wollen der TT-Wandergruppe "entgegengehen" Also, es geht richtung Ahrtal. Habe jetzt leider keine Handynummer von Dir!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## redrace (28. Oktober 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Keine Karte, aber ein Foto von Uwe auf besagter Tour....



Ach dann gehts ja ich hab gedacht die Wanderung wäre schwer!!
Sowas kann meiner!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (28. Oktober 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> So, hab von Giom gerade ne PM bekommen:
> 
> Für den Winterpokal folgendes Team:
> 
> ...



OK, überredet.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (28. Oktober 2007)

War 'ne sehr nette Tour mit angenehmen Teilnehmern. Keinesfalls der Extremmarathon, den ich erwartet hatte

Die Hundetauglichkeit ist definitiv eingeschränkt; meinen werde ich's wohl mal zumuten und verzweifelt hinterherhecheln. Definitiv nix für Hunde, die noch nicht regelmäßig über Felssteige etc gegangen sind oder die eine gewisse Altersgrenze hinter sich haben.

Interessenten, die an "Dog 'n Climb" Interesse haben, können mich ja mal kontaktieren. Es ist aber wirklich grenzwertig, an einer Stelle hilft nur, den Hund umzuheben (ausser man sucht einen nicht existenten Pfad über Schutt und durch Dornengestrüpp).

Hut abe vor dem jüngsten Teilnehmer Felix, aus dem sicher mal ein wahnsinniger Alpinist, ein beherzter Kanute oder ein guter Mountainbiker werden wird.


----------



## Handlampe (29. Oktober 2007)

So, das Team Tomburg für den WP wäre gegründet.
Die Teilnehmer können sich also dann wie gehabt anmelden.

Von Christof habe ich noch keine Antwort, würde dann aber auch noch mal abwarten, wenn Oli Lust hat ist er eigentlich gesetzt.


----------



## Giom (29. Oktober 2007)

ihr konnt sonst den Christof nehmen und ich kämpfe mich in die Einzelwertung hoch


----------



## supasini (29. Oktober 2007)

Christof kann m.W. auch bei uns mitfahren 
guckst du hier


----------



## Giom (29. Oktober 2007)

ne, der kann gerne TT fahren. Vielleicht fahre ich sonst mit den Windecker, wenn das Angebot drüben noch steht.
Ihr braucht euch keine Sorgen um mich zu machen, ich brauche den WP nicht um mich im Winter zu motivieren. Das reicht daß ich mir 1 oder 2 anspruchsvolle Ziele für den Sommer in den Kopf stecke.
Die Löwenburg ruft schon
gruß
Guillaume


----------



## Pardus (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es hier noch einen WP platz abzustauben...  Mir geht's dabei mehr um Spaß, als darum seriöser Punkte einzufahren.. So ein Platz in der Thekenmannschaft, C oder D Team wäre nicht schlecht... Beruflich komme ich leider nicht alzu oft zum biken...

Gruß Guido


----------



## supasini (29. Oktober 2007)

Lieber Freund, da hast du aber was gründlich missverstanden.
Kennst du nicht den Leitspruch des TT?
"Wir sind ja nicht zum Spaß hier!"


----------



## on any sunday (29. Oktober 2007)

Pardus schrieb:


> Beruflich komme ich leider nicht alzu oft zum biken...
> 
> Gruß Guido



Kenn ich, meistens fahre ich auch in meiner Freizeit.


----------



## Pardus (29. Oktober 2007)

ach so... ja dann bin ich hier wohl falsch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pardus (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Michael,

hast Du meine SMS am samstag erhalten....


----------



## Handlampe (29. Oktober 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> ihr konnt sonst den Christof nehmen und ich kämpfe mich in die Einzelwertung hoch




Jetzt zick hier mal nicht rum, Franzose.....du bist gesetzt.


Ich möchte in diesem Zusammenhang dann auch nochmal für den ersten WP-tauglichen TT-Nightright werben. Guckst du hier


----------



## Eifelwolf (29. Oktober 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ....Ich möchte in diesem Zusammenhang dann auch nochmal für den ersten WP-tauglichen TT-Nightright werben. Guckst du hier


 
Also die Neuauflage von *dem* hier (hatte seinerzeit _etwas_ Verwirrung verursacht)  :



Scottti schrieb:


> Hallo MTM'ler! Hier ein Termin vor Eurer Haustür:
> 
> Donnerstag 17.11.05, 18:00 Uhr Parkplatz Tomburg:
> TT-Akku-Ausscheidungsfahren.
> ...


----------



## Scottti (30. Oktober 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> So, das Team Tomburg für den WP wäre gegründet.
> Die Teilnehmer können sich also dann wie gehabt anmelden.
> 
> Von Christof habe ich noch keine Antwort, würde dann aber auch noch mal abwarten, wenn Oli Lust hat ist er eigentlich gesetzt.



Danke für die Blumen, aber ich möchte eure Punktewertung nicht in den Keller ziehen. Christoph ist genau der richtige Kandidat. Er pausiert z.Zt. um mit vollen Kräften in den WP einsteigen zu können. Also, lasst's krachen!
Ihr bekommt die WP-Punkte und ich hoffentlich die Bergwertungspunkte im Frühjahr!  

Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## Giom (30. Oktober 2007)

Scottti schrieb:


> und ich hoffentlich die Bergwertungspunkte im Frühjahr!



vergiß es


----------



## Handlampe (30. Oktober 2007)

Scottti schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen, aber ich möchte eure Punktewertung nicht in den Keller ziehen. Christoph ist genau der richtige Kandidat. Er pausiert z.Zt. um mit vollen Kräften in den WP einsteigen zu können. Also, lasst's krachen!
> Ihr bekommt die WP-Punkte und ich hoffentlich die Bergwertungspunkte im Frühjahr!
> 
> Gruß,
> Oliver



Junge, junge. 

Wat is denn mit dir los? Du weißt doch genau, dass es um nix geht.

Jetzt hab ich schon Martin verärgert, weil ich ihm eigentlich schon zugesichtert hatte im TT mitzufahren, ihm aber dann gesagt habe, dass ich am liebsten doch orginal TT'ler dabei hätte und jetzt zickt hier Einer nach dem Anderen rum.


LOS JETZT OLI........ANMELDEN


----------



## Handlampe (30. Oktober 2007)

Hier noch ein kleiner Nachtrag zu der sonntäglichen Wanderung.

Es war tatsächlich die (und es wird warscheinlich auch die Einzige bleiben)  erste TT Tour mit einem weiblichen Anteil von 50%.

Waow, das fand ich doch mal sehr nett. Stepfan alias Wingover sorgte für diese angenehme Überraschung.
Jörg brachte dann auch noch seinen Sohnemann  Felix mit, 







der bei der Kletterpartie eine richtig gute Figur hingelegt hat- RESPEKT.

Nach der Einroll bzw. Eingehphase durch das Naturschutzgebiet Ahrbogen
konnte es also mit der  8+1 Seilschaft in die Wand gehen.






Jeder Felszacken wurde mitgenommen und die Gruppe war schneller als ich gedacht hatte über den Grat und auf dem letzten Gipfel vor der Burg Are.






Der restliche Abstieg zur Burg bzw. nach Altenahr war dann für uns mittlerweile doch härteres Terrain gewohnten Bergspezialisten nur noch ein müder Spaziergang.
Da es noch relativ früh am Tag war wurde die Tour noch ein wenig verlängert und so ging es an der Jugendherberge vorbei Ri.  Altenburg um nach einer zweiten Rastpause durch das Vischeltal hoch zur Seilbahn zu gelangen.
Auf dem Weg zu dieser trafen wir dann zwei MTB'ler die wir mangels Stöcken leider nicht aufhalten konnten. 
So mussten sie halt verbal gestoppt werden und bei dem hitzig geführten Gespräch stellte sich dann auch herraus das diese radfahrenden Rowdys auf die Namen Oli und Thomas hörten.
Wir nötigten sie dann mit uns zusammen im Restaurant an der Seilbahnbergstation Kaffee zu trinken um ihnen das Radfahren endlich auszureden- leider ist es uns nicht gelungen.

Ich bedanke mich bei Allen, die dabei waren. Es hat mir sehr viel Spass gemacht und war mal wieder eine Abwechslung zu dieser monotonen Tämmelei.


Danke natürlich auch an Stephan für die Bilder, da meine Kamera ja schon nach dem ersten Bild schlapp gemacht hat.


----------



## Krampe (31. Oktober 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Junge, junge.
> 
> Wat is denn mit dir los? Du weißt doch genau, dass es um nix geht.
> 
> ...


Wie es geht um nix?   
Jetzt hab ich das ganze Jahr dafür trainiert und dann so ein Spruch... 
Ich will auf jeden Fall fahren...   
Was is jetzt?


----------



## supasini (31. Oktober 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich schon Martin verärgert, weil ich ihm eigentlich schon zugesichtert hatte im TT mitzufahren, ihm aber dann gesagt habe, dass ich am liebsten doch orginal TT'ler dabei hätte und jetzt zickt hier Einer nach dem Anderen rum.



richtig verärgern kannst du mich nur, wenn du unsere Wette gewinnen solltest - was aber eigentlich gar nicht sein kann, es sei denn, du steigst doch auf Vollgummi um.
Aber ein Tschulligungsbierchen nähm ich natürlich trotzdem, wenn das dann dein schlechtes Gewissen entlastet.  

und das Seniorenteam find ich erste Sahne, insbesondere, weil jetzt auch zwei Jungs aus EU die alten Herren verstärken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (1. November 2007)

So, jetzt geht es Schlag auf Schlag: 

Zu dem bekannten NR Termin für den Freitag gibt es jetzt noch einen Weiteren für den Samstag danach:

Schaut mal hier


----------



## Krampe (3. November 2007)

Der WP kann kommen, Super ,
Ich glaube das wird kein Spaß mit euch...


----------



## supasini (3. November 2007)

du hast das Wesen des TT präzise erfasst!


----------



## Giom (4. November 2007)

schade, dass es mit dem Winterpokal erst morgen losgeht, ich hätte für heute direkt 27 Punkte eintragen können. 
gruß
guillaume


----------



## 2dangerbiker (4. November 2007)

wie oft kommt man mit dieser Zeit die Löwenbug hoch? 
Punkte werden erst morgen gesammelt. Ich stehe morgen um halb sechs auf und werde die ersten Punkte holen.


----------



## Giom (4. November 2007)

Die Löwnburg war 6 mal drin, aber ich bin ihr dazwischen hin und wieder "fremdgefahren", drin waren auch Drachenfels, Lohrberg, Ölberg, Auge gottes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krampe (4. November 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> schade, dass es mit dem Winterpokal erst morgen losgeht, ich hätte für heute direkt 27 Punkte eintragen können.
> gruß
> guillaume


Du hast also noch geübt ... sehr gut, das kann ja noch was werden mit dir... 
Du mußt wenn das 7 Gebirge Nationalpark wird noch eine Sondergenehmigung beantragen weil du die Löwenburg mit deiner Fahrerei langsam aber sicher abträgst..In 5 Jahren ist es nur noch ein kleiner Hügel..


----------



## Giom (4. November 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Du hast also noch geübt ... sehr gut, das kann ja noch was werden mit dir...



ich wollte mal vor dem winter gucken, ob ich es geistlich noch drauf hatte, bzw. ob ich noch in der Lage war, mein gehirn einen ganzen Tag auszuschalten... klappt noch


----------



## Krampe (4. November 2007)

Ich habe nie an dir gezweifelt...


----------



## MasifCentralier (4. November 2007)

Hat denn wer Lust mit mir Morgen Nachmittag bis Frühaben den Winterpokal einzuleiten?
Gruß 
Sebastian


----------



## Enrgy (4. November 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Hat denn wer Lust mit mir Morgen Nachmittag bis Frühaben den Winterpokal einzuleiten?
> Gruß
> Sebastian



Der Winterpokal wird in gut 3 1/2 h eingeleitet....Akkus nicht geladen oder was?!


----------



## MasifCentralier (4. November 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Der Winterpokal wird in gut 3 1/2 h eingeleitet....Akkus nicht geladen oder was?!



Wenn du mir zu den Akkus ne Lampe schenkst


----------



## Handlampe (4. November 2007)

Ich war heute mit Karin schonmal ein wenig die Lage checken rund um die Tomburg. Tja, was glaubt ihr: Schlamm in allen Variationen.
Mir hat es trotzdem viel Spass gemacht, bis zur Steinbach zumindest. Dort ist mir dann, beim Versuch an meiner Schlammschlampe die Kurbel nachzuziehen die Schraube abgerissen.  

Ich wusste garnicht, das man mit einem so kleinen Tool solche Kräfte entwickeln kann.


----------



## MasifCentralier (4. November 2007)

Mustest du dann nach Hause schieben?


----------



## Eifelwolf (4. November 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...Mir hat es trotzdem viel Spass gemacht, bis zur Steinbach zumindest...


 
Da hätten wir uns ja heute sehen können  . Bin dann weiter Richtung Holzapfelweiher und dicke Tönnes (ist ja Sonntag-> Kirchenbesuch!), hab' mich gewundert, wie viele trotz Feinprötel mit dem MTB unterwegs sind.


----------



## Handlampe (4. November 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Mustest du dann nach Hause schieben?



Nee, ich hatte doch Karin dabei. Sie hat mir aufopferungsvoll dann ihr Bike zur Verfügung gestellt und ich durfte noch ein wenig länger im Dreck spielen.
Bin dabei doch tatsächlich zum Spezialicazided...oder so ähnlich Fan geworden. Diese Speciahlii..... diese speziellen Räder halt.....fahren sich echt klasse. Ich glaub, das ist mein nächtes Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (5. November 2007)

ja, kann ich mir gut vorstellen.
bei den Ombas stand ja auch eins in fast-Juchem-Violett rum...


----------



## Handlampe (6. November 2007)

Klasse, für Freitag ist Sturm angesagt. Das sind ja fast die selben Wetterverhältnisse wie letztes Jahr.....und da hat's richtig Spass gemacht.

Wenn einem der Wind um die Ohren pfeift....da macht es noch mal einen ticken mehr Spass durch die finstere Nacht zu fahren.


----------



## Tazz (6. November 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Klasse, für Freitag ist Sturm angesagt. Das sind ja fast die selben Wetterverhältnisse wie letztes Jahr.....und da hat's richtig Spass gemacht.
> 
> Wenn einem der Wind um die Ohren pfeift....da macht es noch mal einen ticken mehr Spass durch die finstere Nacht zu fahren.


 
 Du Uwe sag einmal........ 
................das ist jetzt nicht die Tour vom letzten Jahr, wo alle Frauen durch Abwesenheit geglänzt haben..........  und ich den Guide überholt habe ............   weil ich so unendlich schnell den Berg rauf wollte    

Cool und schon wieder sind Frauen angemeldet ............ ob ich´s wagen sollte


----------



## Krampe (6. November 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Klasse, für Freitag ist Sturm angesagt. Das sind ja fast die selben Wetterverhältnisse wie letztes Jahr.....und da hat's richtig Spass gemacht.
> 
> Wenn einem der Wind um die Ohren pfeift....da macht es noch mal einen ticken mehr Spass durch die finstere Nacht zu fahren.


Du hast den Schnee vergessen der noch kommen soll.... 
Wir sollten auch diesmal an der Steinba. reingehen und nicht draußen sitzen, ist einfach gemütlicher.. 
Und: nein, ich verleihe meine Fußheizung nicht...


----------



## MasifCentralier (7. November 2007)

Hi Uwe,
sorry, aber ich komm doch nicht, und möcht hier ein bisschen Werbung für den Schweigemarsch zum Gedenken der Holocaustopfer machen, der leider auch am Freitag um 17:00 ist.
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Handlampe (7. November 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Du Uwe sag einmal........
> ................das ist jetzt nicht die Tour vom letzten Jahr, wo alle Frauen durch Abwesenheit geglänzt haben..........



Genau die ist das, Renate



Tazz schrieb:


> :
> und ich den Guide überholt habe ............   weil ich so unendlich schnell den Berg rauf wollte



...dieses Mal werde ich  aber versuchen es zu verhindern, dass du mich abhängst....du weißt doch, ich hab Angst alleine im Wald.



Tazz schrieb:


> :
> Cool und schon wieder sind Frauen angemeldet ............ ob ich´s wagen sollte



ICH BITTE DARUM


P.S. 

Die Chancen stehen allerdings dieses Mal wieder nich schlecht, dass du die einzige Frau sein wirst....bei den Wetteraussichten.


----------



## Montana (7. November 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Die Chancen stehen allerdings dieses Mal wieder nich schlecht, dass du die einzige Frau sein wirst....bei den Wetteraussichten.



Hi Uwe .... vielleicht kommen noch ein paar Mädels  von den KFLern  

... mit langen Haaren sind sie unterwegs ....

voriges Jahr war das richtig nett bei euch


----------



## Handlampe (7. November 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Hi Uwe .... vielleicht kommen noch ein paar Mädels  von den KFLern
> 
> ... mit langen Haaren sind sie unterwegs ....
> 
> voriges Jahr war das richtig nett bei euch



....ja und was ist mit dir?


Übrigens, für Alle, die am Freitag nicht durch den Schlamm suhlen wollen, besteht natürlich auch die Möglichkeit einfach mit dem Auto zur Steinbach zu kommen. So gegen 19 Uhr müssten wir dort aufschlagen.

Und noch was: Wenn das Wetter wirklich so schlecht wie in der Vorhersage werden sollte dann überlege ich mir doch die ganze Sache um 1 Woche zu verschieben. Ich werde das dann bis Freitagnachmittag um 16 Uhr bekannt geben.


----------



## joscho (7. November 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Und noch was: Wenn das Wetter wirklich so schlecht wie in der Vorhersage werden sollte dann überlege ich mir doch die ganze Sache um 1 Woche zu verschieben.



Dann aber bitte um 1 Woche und 1 Stunde 

Die Vorhersage verspricht ein großes Abenteuer. Solltet ihr wirklich fahren, so gehört Euch jetzt schon mein Respekt 

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß und trockene Füße
joerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (8. November 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Dann aber bitte um 1 Woche und 1 Stunde
> 
> Die Vorhersage verspricht ein großes Abenteuer. Solltet ihr wirklich fahren, so gehört Euch jetzt schon mein Respekt
> 
> ...



Ja ich will dann auch mit.


----------



## Tazz (8. November 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ....ja und was ist mit dir?



Sorry für die späte .............. ähm  frühe Antwort 

Ich werde mal sehen wie sich das Wetter so entwickelt ........ 

Hat jedenfalls super viel Spaß gemacht im letzten Jahr , da wäre ich für eine Wiederholung


----------



## Redking (8. November 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Und noch was: Wenn das Wetter wirklich so schlecht wie in der Vorhersage werden sollte dann überlege ich mir doch die ganze Sache um 1 Woche zu verschieben. Ich werde das dann bis Freitagnachmittag um 16 Uhr bekannt geben.




Das würde mir sehr recht sein! 
Habe meine Neffen und so ist es nichts mit radfahren.
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Giom (8. November 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter wirklich so schlecht wie in der Vorhersage werden sollte ...


 
ach, das wird alles gut. Ein ganz normales Herbstwetter. Und für nächsten Freitag sehen die Wetterprognose sowieso nicht besser aus. 
gruß
guillaume


----------



## Krampe (8. November 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Und noch was: Wenn das Wetter wirklich so schlecht wie in der Vorhersage werden sollte dann überlege ich mir doch die ganze Sache um 1 Woche zu verschieben. Ich werde das dann bis Freitagnachmittag um 16 Uhr bekannt geben.


Waaas?
Wir sollten auf jeden Fall fahren....tz..tz..tz... Weicheier 
Und warum nur 30km?


----------



## Montana (8. November 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ....ja und was ist mit dir?
> 
> 
> Übrigens, für Alle, die am Freitag nicht durch den Schlamm suhlen wollen, besteht natürlich auch die Möglichkeit einfach mit dem Auto zur Steinbach zu kommen. So gegen 19 Uhr müssten wir dort aufschlagen.
> ...


*
Hi Uwe ...*

das ist immer schwer um 18:00 Uhr oder in diesem Fall noch früher im KF -West   bzw. in Rheinbach zu sein. Da war *ich* immer  zu spät dran. Die Tazz kann sich ja noch gut erinnern, was   ? Daher gebe ich den Vorschreibern recht. Etwas später wäre vieeeeeeeel besser für die aus dem Nordosten.
*

@ Krampe* 

Christof mit den Weicheier hast so Unrecht nicht  aber irgendwo ist eine Grenze  oder nicht  .... Wie sieht es mit ner WP tauglichen Anfahrt Alfter -> Köln-Brück und ruhige KF -  Ost Runde aus. Da hatten wir doch kurz in Adenau drüber gesprochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (8. November 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> *
> Hi Uwe ...*
> 
> das ist immer schwer um 18:00 Uhr oder in diesem Fall noch früher im KF -West   bzw. in Rheinbach zu sein. Da war *ich* immer  zu spät dran. Die Tazz kann sich ja noch gut erinnern, was   ? Daher gebe ich den Vorschreibern recht. Etwas später wäre vieeeeeeeel besser für die aus dem Nordosten.
> ...


*

Hi Guido

Ich denke, ich werde dieses Jahr sicher noch einen Termin machen, da ja auch morgen einige Vom Kern TT fehlen. Dann leg ich den Termin auf KF freundliche 19 Uhr.*


----------



## Tazz (8. November 2007)

He he 

Wir wollen mal schauen wie´s denn morgen wird ..................

aber die freundlichen 19.00 Uhr würden mir sicher auch besser passen  da ich letztes Jahr auch für Verzögerung gesorgt habe ( also es war im Grunde Guidos schuld  weil er am steuer  war  ) aber petzen soll man ja nicht .

Kernteam hin oder her  ich fahr auch mit den Teamanhängen

Gruß
Renate


----------



## Krampe (8. November 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> *@ Krampe* Christof mit den Weicheier hast so Unrecht nicht  aber irgendwo ist eine Grenze  oder nicht  .... Wie sieht es mit ner WP tauglichen Anfahrt Alfter -> Köln-Brück und ruhige KF - Ost Runde aus. Da hatten wir doch kurz in Adenau drüber gesprochen.


Hi,
Gute Idee, aber da muß ich mich wieder an "Pepin" hängen sonst find ich nicht im Dunkeln zu euch hin auf einem halbwegs schönen Weg... 
Der Rückweg wäre mir dann egal. Ich glaube letztes Jahr waren das 25 Punkte..


----------



## Handlampe (8. November 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Der Rückweg wäre mir dann egal. Ich glaube letztes Jahr waren das 25 Punkte..



...dann währe ich dieses Jahr aber mit dabei...als Teamcäptn.


Wie sieht es denn morgen mit der Anfahrt zur Tomburg aus? Fahren wir zusammen? Wir können auch mit dem Rad fahren  
Ich weiß nur nicht ob mein Licht reicht.


----------



## Giom (8. November 2007)

wann würdet ihr von alfter starten? Kann noch nicht genau zusichern, wann ich aus dem büro rauskomme, aber der akku der lupine sollte reichen.


----------



## Montana (8. November 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> He he
> 
> Wir wollen mal schauen wie´s denn morgen wird ..................
> 
> ...


Hallo  Geht`s noch ?  

Wir sind erstens etwas spät aus Colonia los  weil eine   nicht früher konnte  kamen dann in den dicken Stau in Bonn und haben uns dann einmal kurz verfahren.  aber flott Uwe bzw. Helmut angerufen und demütigst um Wartezeit bzw. etwas Geduld gebeten  Dem wurde aber problemlos nachgekommen ...  sind ja alles nette Leute da unten und die wollten, dass _wir _mitfahren. 

Zusammengefasst : Es war _unsere _Schuld  

Morgen wird das leider nichts mit mir aber so bald wie möglich. 

ät Uwe



> ..dann währe ich dieses Jahr aber mit dabei...als Teamcäptn.



Da würden wir uns wirklich riesig freuen. Wir planen das ein.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (8. November 2007)

Wie weit isses eigentlich von der Steinbach an den Bahnhof Euskirchen mit'm Rad?

Frage ist ernst gemeint, wie fährt man da hin, vice versa? Viellleicht noch nicht dieses mal, aber was wäre denn mit einer rauschenden Weihnachtsfeier an der Steinbach?


----------



## Krampe (9. November 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...dann währe ich dieses Jahr aber mit dabei...als Teamcäptn.
> 
> 
> Wie sieht es denn morgen mit der Anfahrt zur Tomburg aus? Fahren wir zusammen? Wir können auch mit dem Rad fahren
> Ich weiß nur nicht ob mein Licht reicht.


Wir können heute zusammen hinfahren ich nehme genug Akkus mit..


----------



## Giom (9. November 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Wir können heute zusammen hinfahren ich nehme genug Akkus mit..


 
wann startet ihr von Alfter?


----------



## Schnegge (9. November 2007)

Bin gesundheitsbedingt heute abend nicht dabei    

Bis demnächst auf'm trail
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krampe (9. November 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> wann startet ihr von Alfter?


Also ich wollte um ca.16:15 Uhr losfahren (kein Streß mit wenig PS.. )


----------



## Giom (9. November 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Also ich wollte um ca.16:15 Uhr losfahren (kein Streß mit wenig PS.. )


 
Hab noch gleich einen Termin, zu kanpp. Sehen uns an der Tomburg


----------



## Eifelwolf (9. November 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Wie weit isses eigentlich von der Steinbach an den Bahnhof Euskirchen mit'm Rad?...


 
Steinbach kennste, EU auch.... dazwischen die Strecke halt  . Nee, ich denke überschlägig Luftlinie 8 - 10 km. Musste aber gleich nach EU losfahren.




Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> ... Vielleicht noch nicht dieses mal, aber was wäre denn mit einer rauschenden Weihnachtsfeier an der Steinbach?


 
Alles schon dagewesen.

Die Wetterstation Nordeifel berichtet: Temperatur 3 Grad Celsius, Tendenz fallend (der Eifeler legt langärmelige Kleidung an); Schauerwetter (meist "Schauer" und weniger "Wetter"), überwiegend als Regen, teilweise Hagel. Heute Morgen auch als Schnee (da wars schon mal weiß). Böiger Wind.

Für die Steinbach wäre ein Fahrradschloß nicht verkehrt. Ich nehme an, der ein oder andere will tatsächlich drinnen sitzen  .


----------



## Hammelhetzer (9. November 2007)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Steinbach kennste, EU auch.... dazwischen die Strecke halt  . Nee, ich denke überschlägig Luftlinie 8 - 10 km. Musste aber gleich nach EU losfahren.


Ich habe etwas ungeschickt formuliert. Ich suche eine lauschige Nebenstrecke . Bin in der Kante eben zumeist mit dem RR unterwegs bei Tageslicht, da fahre ich gerne Strasse. Und mit'm MTB fahre ich halt durch den Wald und nicht über die Runkelfluren.

Deswegen meine Frage für eine Wegesempfehlung auf nicht matschiger Strecke von Kirchheim (bis dahin schaffe ich's noch alleine ) nach'm Bahnhof ohne Durchgangsverkehr.

Heute wird das allerdings nix mit mir.


----------



## cepaea (9. November 2007)

sind genau 12 km: großer Parkplatz an der Steinbach - bergauf, am kleinen Parkplatz links, auf Asphalt immer geradeaus, wenn die Straße leicht nach rechts knickt Rchtg. Kirchheim geradeaus auf gutem Feldweg durch den Wind, an der Straße geradeaus, auf Asphalt zum Hardtwald, im Wald sofort rechts, (ab hier mehrere sinnvolle Möglichkeiten) geradeaus bis zur Hardtburg, von hier Asphalt bis EU durch Stotzheim und über Radweg.

huups - das is nicht mein Account, geschrieben hat's der supasini, eingeloggt war sein Weib


----------



## Hammelhetzer (9. November 2007)

Inkognito praktisch. Danke. Ich schau's mir auch noch mal auf meiner EU-Karte an.


----------



## Tazz (9. November 2007)

Uhi uhi uhi .......

Uwe was hast Du denn für ein Wetter bestellt .........

Wo ich hier in Köln mal aus dem Fenster schaue ...............
Regen , Wind und kalt ist es auch noch .

Sorry ihr lieben  Renate bleibt zu Hause oder nee ich muß hier in Köln was kleines fahren ( ist ja WP ) aber hier könnte ich wenigstens abkürzen 

Euch viel Spaß 
Gruß
Renate


----------



## ultra2 (9. November 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Uhi uhi uhi .......
> 
> Uwe was hast Du denn für ein Wetter bestellt .........
> 
> ...



Wir sind halt Weicheier. Aber der frühe Starttermin, die wohlklingende Wetterbeschreibung vom Eifelwolf...

Beim nächsten Termin, der ja was später sein soll, damit der Stadtmensch es auch schafft sind wir dabei. 

Also euch viel Spass und zieht dran.


----------



## Enrgy (9. November 2007)

cepaea schrieb:


> geschrieben hat's der supasini, eingeloggt war sein Weib



Damit schenkst du ihr zum Einjährigen endlich den Virgin-Post...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (9. November 2007)

aber immerhin hat sie schon WP-Punkte...


----------



## Giom (9. November 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Uwe was hast Du denn für ein Wetter bestellt .........



Hat Uwe perfekt gemacht! War schön gemütlich da draussen
gruß
Guillaume


----------



## Tazz (10. November 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> Hat Uwe perfekt gemacht! War schön gemütlich da draussen
> gruß
> Guillaume



Ja so´n Mist  
wäre sicherlich schön mit euch geworden 
Dennoch habe ich hier in sehr flachem Gebiet 13 Punkte erradelt und Du hast ........ `Hüstel ....... nur ...... äh ............. 

Gruß für euch


----------



## Handlampe (10. November 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ja so´n Mist
> wäre sicherlich schön mit euch geworden
> Dennoch habe ich hier in sehr flachem Gebiet 13 Punkte erradelt und Du hast ........ `Hüstel ....... nur ...... äh .............
> 
> Gruß für euch



Bei mir waren es 20 Punkte mit Anfahrt von Alfter


----------



## Krampe (10. November 2007)

Schöne Tour Uwe  ,
Da wir etwas später von Alfter losgefahren sind und etwas schneller als "WP Tempo" fahren mussten um rechtzeitig an der Tomburg anzukommen war mir von Anfang an schön warm (kurzes Shirt und Hose hätten auch gereicht..).
Sie Strecke ab der Tomburg war wieder vom Feinsten, die Wege machen bei Dunkelheit schon mächtig Spass auch wenn man in dem ein oder anderen Schlammloch versunken ist. Auf jeden Fall sehr abwechslungsreich das Ganze.. 
Du hattest unseren Besuch in der Lokalität an der Steinbach. den Leuten dort ja schon vorher angedroht und wir wurden trotz unseres Aussehens eingelassen und bewirtet, sehr lecker...  
Die Rückfahrt war die ersten Meter schon etwas frisch und aber nach ein paar schönen schlammigen Trails und mit Laub bedeckten Wasserlöchern wurde mir wieder schön warm (besonders die Füße.. ).
Zurück an der Tomburg mit allen die gestartet waren (außergewöhnlich) und der Erkenntnis das gewisse Automarken einfach nicht mehr geklaut werden auch wenn die Türen aufstehen (ich würde mich Fragen warum  und die Marke/Model wechseln.. ) wurde es von unten trockener und von oben feuchter.
Der Rückweg brachte nochmal schön Punkte.. 
Also an alle Weicheier die nicht mit dabei waren : Ihr habt´s Versiebt
Gruß Christof


----------



## Handlampe (10. November 2007)

Da hat ja Christof fast schon alles geschrieben.

Mein persönliches Highlight war aber trotzdem das feine Flammkuchenessen mit netten Leuten an der Steinbachtafel.

So richtig spassig waren die Wege jetzt nicht gerade....ist irgendwie nicht meine Welt, dieser Schlamm. 
Gerade herunter vom Beuelskopf: Die Trails machen normalerweise richtig Laune.....aber in diesem Suud.

Mein Rad hat sich nach der Fangopackung auch bedankt....ich glaube es gab kein bewegliches Teil mehr was nicht irgentwelche merkwürdig knarcksende Geräusche von sich gegeben hat.
Meine Gabel hat es, glaube ich, auch hinter sich.  

Schei$$ November. Ich hasse den Monat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2dangerbiker (10. November 2007)

Eine Super Tour gestern 
die Wege (Bachläufe und Seen) hätten etwas trockener sein können 
Die Pause an der Steinbachtalsperre hat mir auch super gefallen.

Heute habe ich mein Rad genauer angekuckt:
Kette verschlissen
Kassette verschlissen
Bremsklötze muß auch bald erneuert werden
Trettlager müsste auch erneuert werden
Schaltwerksröllchen haben keine Funktion mehr, genaues schalten unmöglich
Freilauf war sowieso schon hin. 

trotzdem bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## Giom (10. November 2007)

Hi Manferd,
vielleicht solltest Du präzisieren, dass es nicht das bike war, das Du in deiner Signatur verkaufst... oder?
gruß
guillaume


----------



## bernhardwalter (10. November 2007)

Hallo Uwe,

letztendlich mit kurzen knappen Worten,einfach eine schöne Tour  bei relativ gutem Wetter und Bodenverhältnissen wie im KFL 

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Tazz (10. November 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Schei$$ November. Ich hasse den Monat.



Ja da lese ich aber doch wohl keine kleine aber feine Winterdepression herraus   

So Herr Handlampe !! da hab ich mal schnell deine 20 Punkte heute  eingeholt  allerdings auch mit Matschfahrt .................... 

Gruß 
Tazz


----------



## 2dangerbiker (10. November 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> Hi Manferd,
> vielleicht solltest Du präzisieren, dass es nicht das bike war, das Du in deiner Signatur verkaufst... oder?
> gruß
> guillaume




Oh, das hast du vollkommen recht.

An alle
Ich bin mit meinen ältern Fully bei dieser Tour unterwegs gewesen.

das Focusbike steht bei diesen schlechten Wetter, natürlich im warmen Keller und wartet auf bessers Wetter oder einen Käufer. Das Focusbike ist mir bei diesen Wetter viel zu Schade.


----------



## Handlampe (10. November 2007)

YEAH

Das TT auf Platz 5  

Sizilien machts möglich.


----------



## MasifCentralier (10. November 2007)

ja, Bei euch fahren ja auch alle 5. In meinem Team fahren immerhin 2


----------



## Daywalker74 (10. November 2007)

Kaum aus dem Flieger gestiegen.........




 

Darum hier ein paar schÃ¶ne Bilder von der mediteranen Mittelmeerinsel Sizilien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Im Hintergrund: Cafalu
Im Vordergrund: Gaffer






HÃ¶henmeterjunkie Oli (siehe auch Wikepedia:

_Als Junkie [ËdÊÊÅki] (von engl. junk = MÃ¼ll, Abfall) bezeichnet man in der Umgangssprache einen Menschen, der im fortgeschrittenen Stadium drogenabhÃ¤ngig ist._

auf einem der bis zu 25km langen Anstiege.






Zwei coole Typen unterhalb des brodelden Vulkans (Ãtna)


----------



## Giom (11. November 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> YEAH
> 
> Das TT auf Platz 5
> 
> Sizilien machts möglich.



Klasse Thomas ! Und danke an höhenmeter-Oli für seine Coaching-Leitung, hat Thoas bestimmt gut gebraucht. Dafür habe ich heute geschwächelt, aber ich mach das im Winter wieder gut.


----------



## Krampe (11. November 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> Klasse Thomas ! Und danke an höhenmeter-Oli für seine Coaching-Leitung, hat Thoas bestimmt gut gebraucht. Dafür habe ich heute geschwächelt, aber ich mach das im Winter wieder gut.


Das wollen wir auch hoffen.. 
Wenn ich die  Bilder  von Thomas sehe könnte ich sofort losradeln... und tue das jetzt auch..genau , Frustabbau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (11. November 2007)

Respekt Thomas 

90 Punkte ohne über das Wetter zu jammern. 

Neidvolle Grüße

Jens


----------



## Krampe (11. November 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> YEAH
> 
> Das TT auf Platz 5
> 
> Sizilien machts möglich.


Wieso Platz 5    
*Platz 4  *


----------



## Krampe (11. November 2007)

Ich habe den Eindruck *das* machen einige Teams hier..


----------



## Tazz (11. November 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Ich habe den Eindruck *das* machen einige Teams hier..



Wie geil ist das denn


----------



## blitzfitz (11. November 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Wieso Platz 5



Klasse, Jungs!   Ich wusste, dass ich mich auf Euch verlassen kann. Weiter so und ich kann bei meiner ruhigen Kugel bleiben.  

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## Enrgy (11. November 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Ich habe den Eindruck *das* machen einige Teams hier..



wie gut, daß beim wp nicht die geschwindigkeit zählt... 
66 Sachen soll der hamster machen? kann ichi mir nicht vorstellen, der hat sicher den tacho nicht auf das hamsterrad justiert sondern den bike laufrad umfang gelassen. aber 12 überschläge sind schon cool.


----------



## Handlampe (14. November 2007)

Ich erwarte viele Anmeldungen zur diesjährigen Glühweintour am 1. Advent im Ahrtal.

Natürlich wieder mit leicht geänderter Streckenführung. Aber trotzdem dürfen so Klassiker wie der Lenetrail oder die Winkelgasse natürlich nicht fehlen.

Ich mach die Tour auch nur aus einem Grund nochmal: Ich hab endlich ordentliches Licht.
Nochmal als Guide 5 Minuten hinter dem letzten Fahrer ins Ziel zu trudeln, weil ich keine Wege mehr gesehen habe- das muss ja nicht sein, gell. 

Termin


----------



## supasini (14. November 2007)

schade, da wär ich gerne dabei - bin aber im Harz, dort wird Komposters Wildsau eingeritten


----------



## on any sunday (14. November 2007)

Im Dezember in den Harz zum Bergradfahren? Sehr mutig Teamkollege. Da würde ich schonmal ein paar Glühkerzen ins Leichtwill schrauben, Glühwein in die Getränkebehältnisse füllen und mir reichlich warme Gedanken machen.

Uwe, ist schon bedenklich, wie schnell die Zeit vergeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (14. November 2007)

hab eben Flats bekommen, dann kann ich zumindest mit Wanderschuhen fahren, damit die Füße nicht so erfrieren wie gerade


----------



## Handlampe (15. November 2007)

Nächste Woche biete ich nochmal eine Kottenforstrunde bzw. Kottenforstumrundung an. Thema: Je breiter der Weg - je besser; so wenig Matsch wie möglich; keine Trails.


----------



## Tazz (15. November 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Nächste Woche biete ich nochmal eine Kottenforstrunde bzw. Kottenforstumrundung an. Thema: Je breiter der Weg - je besser; so wenig Matsch wie möglich; keine Trails.



Hey jehy jehy ............

ein paar Trails dürften es schon sein  gibt ja so schöne bei euch 
aber breite Wege finde ich auch gut , da kann ich dann den Matsch unfahren  aber die Uhrzeit die Du anbietest wäre noch zu bedenken ...........


----------



## Krampe (16. November 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Nächste Woche biete ich nochmal eine Kottenforstrunde bzw. Kottenforstumrundung an. Thema: Je breiter der Weg - je besser; so wenig Matsch wie möglich; keine Trails.


Ist doch alles staubtrocken hier...


----------



## 2dangerbiker (16. November 2007)

...und ich bin heute schon im Schnee gefahren.
war aber nicht sehr viel Schnee, ein knapper 1cm etwa. Ich bin in Walporzheim den Berg hoch bis zum Häuschen.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (16. November 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Nächste Woche biete ich nochmal eine Kottenforstrunde bzw. Kottenforstumrundung an. Thema: Je breiter der Weg - je besser; so wenig Matsch wie möglich; keine Trails.



Kann man dich bei Nichteinhaltung verklagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (17. November 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Kann man dich bei Nichteinhaltung verklagen?



Wehe Dir  
wenn muß sich das lohnen z.B. wenn Du einen Stund hinlegst 
also bitte fahr vor mir  und hey !......................... bitte in Zeitlupe


----------



## Enrgy (17. November 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> wenn muß sich das lohnen z.B. wenn Du einen Stund hinlegst



...Uwe legt sich nicht hin, und schonmal garnicht ne ganze Stunde! Ist doch viel zu kalt aufm Boden...


----------



## Enrgy (17. November 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Kann man dich bei Nichteinhaltung verklagen?



Nicht verklagen, Dieter, abmahnen !!


----------



## Daywalker74 (17. November 2007)

An die TT-Winterpokalteilnehmer:

Habe für morgen ne Tour von der Tomburg reingestellt. 

Werde von Alfter aus mit dem Rad anfahren.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Handlampe (17. November 2007)

So, und ich habe einen Termin für kommenden Donnerstag im Kottenforst reingestellt. Ich erwarte keine Anmeldungen.

Termin


----------



## Tazz (17. November 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...Uwe legt sich nicht hin, und schonmal garnicht ne ganze Stunde! Ist doch viel zu kalt aufm Boden...



Na, Du bist ja gut   ich meinte nicht den Handlampe   ich hatte da eher an den Autor gedacht   



Handlampe schrieb:


> So, und ich habe einen Termin für kommenden Donnerstag im Kottenforst reingestellt. Ich erwarte keine Anmeldungen.
> 
> Termin



Ja sicher Uwe   ....... mal schauen ob ich diesen Termin schaffen kann


----------



## Handlampe (18. November 2007)

Damit die Tour am Donnerstag nicht ganz so langweilig wird hab ich die Geschwindigkeit mal auf schnell erhöht.


----------



## Enrgy (18. November 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Damit die Tour am Donnerstag nicht ganz so langweilig wird hab ich die Geschwindigkeit mal auf schnell erhöht.



 

Würde noch die Nutzung der Lampen auf ein Minimum beschränken, so etwa alle 5 Biker 1 kleine 5W Sigma mit dreiviertel leerem Akku...  ...und ob ihr richtig steht, seht ihr, wenn das Licht angeht...


----------



## Krampe (18. November 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Damit die Tour am Donnerstag nicht ganz so langweilig wird hab ich die Geschwindigkeit mal auf schnell erhöht.


Da machen wir jede Menge Punkte für den Wp kaputt  aber vielleicht können wir mal den *Belgischen Kreisel* üben den wir bei der Moseltour nicht so richtig hinbekommen haben...   natürlich mit vorweihnachtlicher *Festbeleuchtung*, versteht sich ja von selbst...wegen der  Sonnenbrillen ...
Gruß Christof


----------



## blitzfitz (18. November 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> So, und ich habe einen Termin für kommenden Donnerstag im Kottenforst reingestellt. Ich erwarte keine Anmeldungen.
> 
> Termin



Schade. Kann mal wieder nicht. Bin in Berlin.

Viel Spass wünsche ich Euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (18. November 2007)

Kann da auch nicht mit. Wieso üblich in letzter Zeit!

Habe heute ne 117km Tour gemacht. Aber Punkte gibt es keine dafür!!!!!


----------



## supasini (18. November 2007)

wieso das? keine Punkte? wieso denn dann überhaupt aus dem Haus gehen?


----------



## monsterchen (18. November 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> So, und ich habe einen Termin für kommenden Donnerstag im Kottenforst reingestellt. Ich erwarte keine Anmeldungen.
> 
> Termin



Wat is dann dat für`n Treffpunkt da komm ich nich, da will ich nich und da kann ich auch nich , ich guck mal wann Thomas wieder Zeit hat.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Handlampe (18. November 2007)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Habe heute ne 117km Tour gemacht. Aber Punkte gibt es keine dafür!!!!!



Muss ich das verstehen??

Wie kommt es eigentlich, dass du dich einfach aus dem Haus schleichst, ohne was zu sagen??


----------



## Krampe (19. November 2007)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Habe heute ne 117km Tour gemacht. Aber Punkte gibt es keine dafür!!!!!


Komisch , in meinem Vertrag steht was anderes drin... 
Also ich lass mir nicht den Bonus am Pokalende entgehen... 
Die jetzt folgende Schlägerei mit Deinem Brudda könnt ihr beide übrigens als alternative Sportarten eintragen. Es muß nur lange genug dauern..   
Sportlicher Gruß 
Krampe


----------



## monsterchen (19. November 2007)

Heehhy reehhhdet doohhch mihhhteihhhnandehhhr.........   


Gruß

Wloke 7


----------



## supasini (19. November 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Muss ich das verstehen??
> 
> Wie kommt es eigentlich, dass du dich einfach aus dem Haus schleichst, ohne was zu sagen??



hat er doch...



Daywalker74 schrieb:


> An die TT-Winterpokalteilnehmer:
> 
> Habe für morgen ne Tour von der Tomburg reingestellt.
> 
> ...



aber wieso das keine Punkte gibt? ab sofort nur noch, wenn mindestens ein weiterer WP-TN dabei ist?


----------



## Enrgy (19. November 2007)

Wahrscheinlich isser 117km mitm Auto gefahren, Bike obendrauf....


----------



## Daywalker74 (19. November 2007)

Nagel aufm Kopf, Martin. Das wäre eigentlich sinnvoll!

@Bruda Du bekommst doch sonst fast alles mit, was hier passiert.Tour habe ich kurzfristig reingestellt, da sonst anscheinend niemand vom TT gefahren wäre. Ihr seid ja auch ne "kleine" Runde gefahren, wie ich das mitbekommen habe. Mich:kotz: halt im moment einfach ein paar Dinge hier an, was die Tourenabsprache betrifft.

@Enrgy
Nä Murat is klar.Alle SingleTrails im Ahrtal kompl. mit Berlingo gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (19. November 2007)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Nagel aufm Kopf, Martin. Das wäre eigentlich sinnvoll!
> 
> @Bruda Du bekommst doch sonst fast alles mit, was hier passiert.Tour habe ich kurzfristig reingestellt, da sonst anscheinend niemand vom TT gefahren wäre. Ihr seid ja auch ne "kleine" Runde gefahren, wie ich das mitbekommen habe. Mich:kotz: halt im moment einfach ein paar Dinge hier an, was die Tourenabsprache betrifft.
> 
> ...



Wenn Du fleißig keine Punkte einträgst, besser noch die vorhandenen löschst, fahr mit uns. Wir bieten Dir langsame und langweilige Touren.


----------



## Giom (19. November 2007)

so, ich habe mir eine neue Trainingsmaschine geholt... damit kann man bestimmt auch Punkte machen


----------



## Handlampe (20. November 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> so, ich habe mir eine neue Trainingsmaschine geholt... damit kann man bestimmt auch Punkte machen



Waow, feines Maschinchen- tolle Marke  

Sieht sehr schick und vor allen Dingen leicht aus. Da steht ja unserer Deutschlandtour 2008....ähm, ich meine Frankreichtour 2008 nichts mehr im Wege.


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (20. November 2007)

Hi @giom,

gratuliere  zum neuen Bike, sieht wirklich seehr   leicht aus, mindestens 2-3 kg leichter als das Merida. Und für die Rolle zu schade .. und für die Löwenburg auch. Wohl eher für Alpe´d Huez oder Mount Ventoux oder welches "Geheimprojekt  " planst Du damit.


----------



## 2dangerbiker (20. November 2007)

Fahren mit dieser Marke auch die gedopten von den Bonner T-Mobile? 

Jetzt müssen wir den Weg zur Löwenburg teeren. 
Viel Spass mit den Rad.


----------



## Krampe (20. November 2007)

Super Teil... 
Mit diesem Rad wirst du zum ersten Mal sehen das hinter der Löwenburg die Welt noch nicht zu Ende ist. 
Gruß Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (20. November 2007)

born 2bike wild schrieb:


> Wohl eher für Alpe´d Huez oder Mount Ventoux oder welches "Geheimprojekt  " planst Du damit.



Oder vielleicht auch Beides.   Unsere Planung für nächstes Jahr sieht zumindest mal Beides vor.


----------



## Redking (20. November 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Oder vielleicht auch Beides.   Unsere Planung für nächstes Jahr sieht zumindest mal Beides vor.



Wann soll es denn dahin gehen ???
Vielleicht trau ich mich ja auch mit? 

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Giom (21. November 2007)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Habe heute ne 117km Tour gemacht. Aber Punkte gibt es keine dafür!!!!!




so, Thomas, wenn Du weiterhin deine Punkte nicht einträgst, dann hab' ich dich bald überholt. Na von mir aus, wenn du dich jetzt schon daran gewöhnen willst, dass ein Franzose vor dir fährt
gruß
guillaume


----------



## Daywalker74 (21. November 2007)

Jetzt zufrieden Jungs???

Hey, Giom, klasse Rad hast Du Dir da zugelegt. War mir garnicht bekannt, das Giant soooo kleine Räder baut. Kenne ja nur den Riesenklumpen von meinem Bruda


----------



## Enrgy (21. November 2007)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> War mir garnicht bekannt, das Giant soooo kleine Räder baut...



Beim Bikehändler gehen die als Modelle im Maßstab 1:2 durch....


PS: interessant sind ja immer die Kommentare, welche zu den Touren eingetragen werden, nicht nur bei uns im Lokalforumsbereich, auch woanders hat man da kräftigen Humor. Wenn ich allerdings Mr. Handlampes Kommentar vom 18.11. lese:
"6 Mit Karin zu Karin durch den Kottenforst", kommen mir doch ernsthafte Bedenken, ob das so noch alles jugendfrei ist, womit hier Punkte gemacht werden...


----------



## Krampe (21. November 2007)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Jetzt zufrieden Jungs???


Danke


----------



## Tazz (21. November 2007)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Jetzt zufrieden Jungs???



Ich bin jetzt zwar kein Jung ........ aber !! 

Nööööööööööö ich bin nicht zufrieden  


hast ein bißchen viele Pünktchen    was ich auch bei Deinem Teamkollegen Krampe stark bemängle und wo wir gerade dabei sind Giom könnte auch mal ein bisschen weniger fahren  ( okey mit dem klasse neuen Bike kann ich es noch verstehen  ) .......... 
aber nett das Du fragst  

Kann leider auch nicht am Donnerstag mit euch fahren , da ich blöderweise Erkältet bin  und ich muß ja nun auch am Samstag funktionieren  und der Uwe hat es auf schnell geändert ,da kann ich sowieso nicht  deshalb !!! 

Bleibt doch besser auch zu Hause 

Es grüßt die 
Tazz


----------



## Handlampe (21. November 2007)

Naja, Renate, hatte ja eigentlich die Tour auf schnell gesetzt damit nicht so eine Langeweile aufkommt. Wenn ich allerdings gerade so hinaus auf den Vollmond schaue und darauf hoffe, das es morgen ähnlich klar wird, dann dürfte die Tour ja doch recht spassig werden.


----------



## Giom (21. November 2007)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Jetzt zufrieden Jungs???



Jep


----------



## MasifCentralier (21. November 2007)

Hi,
könnte mir vlt. irgendein Samariter für Morgen ne Lampe mitbringen, meine ist leider noch nicht fertig.
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (21. November 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Giom könnte auch mal ein bisschen weniger fahren



im moment bin ich noch ruhig
aber es ist nur 'ne Frage der Zeit bis ich ...


----------



## Handlampe (21. November 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Hi,
> könnte mir vlt. irgendein Samariter für Morgen ne Lampe mitbringen, meine ist leider noch nicht fertig.
> Gruß
> Sebastian



Sorry Seb, aber ich hab nur noch die Selbstgebaute. Ich werd meinen Bruder noch befragen und meld mich dann morgen nochmal bei dir.


----------



## Conzi (22. November 2007)

Hi Sebastian,
hab leider auch nur ein Dreilich-Spitzensignal und keine weiteren Beleuchtungteile übrig. Aber es gibt ja (fast) Vollmond ;-)

Martin


----------



## MasifCentralier (22. November 2007)

Egal, ihr werdet ja alle Flutlicht dabeihaben.


----------



## MasifCentralier (22. November 2007)

Hi,
ich komm doch nicht mit, meine Mutter spielt mal wieder das große Ar......ch


----------



## MasifCentralier (22. November 2007)

Oder auch nicht.


----------



## Conzi (23. November 2007)

Habe ich gestern eigentlich erwähnt, daß ich mein GPS zu Hause vergessen hatte und mich das sehr geärgert hat?! Falls nicht: _"Ich habe gestern mein GPS zu Hause vergessen und das hat mich sehr geärgert!"_ 

Hatte von Euch evtl. einer eins mit und hat die Strecke aufgezeichnet?


----------



## Handlampe (23. November 2007)

Conzi schrieb:


> Habe ich gestern eigentlich erwähnt, daß ich mein GPS zu Hause vergessen hatte und mich das sehr geärgert hat?! Falls nicht: _"Ich habe gestern mein GPS zu Hause vergessen und das hat mich sehr geärgert!"_
> 
> Hatte von Euch evtl. einer eins mit und hat die Strecke aufgezeichnet?



Hab zwar nicht aufgezeichnet, ich kann dir aber trotzdem den Track von dieser stupiden Kilometerfresserei schicken. Brauche nur deine EMA.


----------



## Tazz (23. November 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> im moment bin ich noch ruhig
> aber es ist nur 'ne Frage der Zeit bis ich ...



Ja ja das ist es was mir Angst macht  ....................... die Zeit und dein neues  



Handlampe schrieb:


> Naja, Renate, hatte ja eigentlich die Tour auf schnell gesetzt damit nicht so eine Langeweile aufkommt. Wenn ich allerdings gerade so hinaus auf den Vollmond schaue und darauf hoffe, das es morgen ähnlich klar wird, dann dürfte die Tour ja doch recht spassig werden.



Schnell schnell schnell  also wennste mich   fragst  wird das überbewertet  

Also ich denke Du solltest mal schön ne langsame Tour durch euren Wald eintragen und das am Besten mal an einem Samstag oder Sonntag  wo       selbst ich leicht teilnehmen kann 

So hoffe das ihr alle gestern Spaß hattet   und auch schön eure gemeinen Punkte vergessen habt einzutragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conzi (23. November 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...Brauche nur deine EMA...


Das wäre nett! Schickste bitte an   _mc [@] xalps.de_  . Vielen Dank!


----------



## Krampe (24. November 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> So hoffe das ihr alle gestern Spaß hattet  und auch schön eure gemeinen Punkte vergessen habt einzutragen


Wir vergessen ja so einiges  (besonders ich... wegen dem Alter.. ) aber _auf keinen Fall die Punkte_ für diese depremierende Runde ...und die lecker Pasta mit Weizenbier von der Fa. Paulaner hinterher..


----------



## Tazz (25. November 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Wir vergessen ja so einiges  (besonders ich... wegen dem Alter.. ) aber _auf keinen Fall die Punkte_ für diese depremierende Runde ...und die lecker Pasta mit Weizenbier von der Fa. Paulaner hinterher..



Ja ja lieber Herr Krampe  

Ich hatte natürlich nicht versäumt deinen Punkte stand zu Kontrollieren  
Was mich viel mehr erschüttert ist  das Du in sachen Punkten ganz vorne bist  und da kann ich nur sagen  Du darfst ruhigen Gewissens mal Vergessen deine Punkte einzutragen


----------



## Handlampe (25. November 2007)

Habe das Ahrtalglühen nun im Tempo ein wenig verlangsamt, damit noch ein paar Herrschaften und Herrschafterinnen mitfahren können. 
Die Hauptsache beim Ahrtalglühen liegt ja eben beim Glühen des gleichnamigen Getränkes und da würd ich mich über die ein oder andere Gesellschaft freuen.
Wenn es dem Ein oder Anderen dann zu langsam wird kann ich notfalls noch Oli oder meinen Bruder vorschicken, die können dann versuchen die Zügellosen zu zügeln.


----------



## MasifCentralier (25. November 2007)

Juhu, ich fühl mich Irre zügellos.

Hier übrigends was für alle Lupine-Poser:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/439465/cat/500/ppuser/82129
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/439463


----------



## Krampe (25. November 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Was mich viel mehr erschüttert ist  das Du in sachen Punkten ganz vorne bist


Das wird sich sicher bald ändern wenn das *warm up* für den Wp beendet ist und die Löwenburg unter absingen der französischen Nationalhymne von Stollenreifen abgetragen wird... 
Gruß Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (25. November 2007)

@den massiven Zentralen: da muss du aber noch mächtig an der B-Note arbeiten 
Arnolds Variante sieht etwas schicker aus


----------



## on any sunday (25. November 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Juhu, ich fühl mich Irre zügellos.
> 
> Hier übrigends was für alle Lupine-Poser:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/439465/cat/500/ppuser/82129
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/439463



Herr Central. Gibs zu, du hast einen Leitungsfetisch.   Du fährst schon ewig mit diesen Bremsleitungen rum und jetzt auch noch "Die Sendung mit der Maus" Nighrideausrüstung.

Upps, wenigsten im Forum ist der Herr supasini schneller.


----------



## Enrgy (25. November 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> @den massiven Zentralen: da muss du aber noch mächtig an der B-Note arbeiten



...Er sollte es mit Wireless LAN Kabeln versuchen, die tragen nicht so auf... 
Oder direkt den Rahmen als Leiter hernehmen... 

Schon seltsam - da wird auf dem ersten Stück versucht, den Elektronen einen möglichst kurzen weg vom Akku zu ermöglichen, nur um kurz darauf diese dann in einen schier endlosen, rechtsdrehenden Spineffekt durch das alte Telefonhörerkabel zu treiben...


----------



## MasifCentralier (25. November 2007)

Also, um hier mal alle Gerüchte zu zerstreuen:
Das Telefonkabel ist nicht aus styletechnischengründen verbaut sondern notwendig, wenn ich das Ding auf meinem Kopfschutz befestigen möchte.
Außerdem finde ich können sich die Elektronen gefälligst auch mal etwas mehr bewegen 

Die vom Arnold ist ja ganz anderen Bautyps, nämlich ohne Gehäuse und stylischen Warnblinkanlagenschalter.

Wenn noch irgendwer Vorschläge hat, welche Sigma Helmhalterung wohl am besten an die Lampe anpssbar wäre, wären diese Musik in meinen Ohren.
Gruß
Sebastian Eigen
Vorstandsvorsitzender d. AG EIGENbaulights


----------



## Tazz (25. November 2007)

Cheetah Cheetah Cheetah 
Komm mal schnell gucken  
da gibts noch einen größeren Gaffa Tape feti als Dich

Du muß da glaub ich helfen ,bei der Helmbefestigung 



MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Wenn noch irgendwer Vorschläge hat, welche Sigma Helmhalterung wohl am besten an die Lampe anpssbar wäre, wären diese Musik in meinen Ohren.
> Gruß
> Sebastian Eigen
> Vorstandsvorsitzender d. AG EIGENbaulights



Was der da schreibt


----------



## Cheetah (25. November 2007)

Na und! Im Dunkeln sieht man es eh nicht, es sei denn, das Tape wird so heiß, das es abbrennt , das sieht man dann.

Hilfe gibt es beim Stammtisch


----------



## Manni (25. November 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Juhu, ich fühl mich Irre zügellos.
> 
> Hier übrigends was für alle Lupine-Poser:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/439465/cat/500/ppuser/82129
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/439463



Hallo Sebastian,
ich habe hier noch ein fertiges Gardenaduschengehäuse rumfliegen,
kannst du gratis haben. Müßtest dir nur noch eine Lenker- bzw. Helmhalterung besorgen. Bringe ich bei Interesse zum TT-Glühen mit.


Gruß Manni


----------



## MasifCentralier (26. November 2007)

DAs klingt gut, die jetzige Dosenvariante ist von der Dteifigkeit her noch nicht so doll, abwohl beim STW Wert unschlagbar.


----------



## Enrgy (26. November 2007)

Ich sehs ja jetzt erst - bei der Bremsleitungsverlegung ist aber auch noch "a bissi" Tuning nötig...


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (26. November 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ich sehs ja jetzt erst - bei der Bremsleitungsverlegung ist aber auch noch "a bissi" Tuning nötig...


... das ist doch Absicht - wie sollte sonst das Telefonkabel halten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conzi (26. November 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> ...
> Das Telefonkabel ist nicht aus styletechnischengründen verbaut sondern notwendig, wenn ich das Ding auf meinem Kopfschutz befestigen möchte....



Aber warum sollte man den schweren Akku an den Helm machen wollen???


----------



## supasini (26. November 2007)

höhere Masse auf dem Helm = höhere Fliehkräfte in Kurven und beim Umgucken nach den Verfolgern = Stärkung der Nackenmuskulatur!







spart man richtig viel Geld, muss man nicht in die Mucki-Bude rennen!


----------



## MasifCentralier (26. November 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> höhere Masse auf dem Helm = höhere Fliehkräfte in Kurven und beim Umgucken nach den Verfolgern = Stärkung der Nackenmuskulatur!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Herr Pädagoge hat es mal wieder genau auf den Punkt gebracht. DAs hätte ein Profiler nicht schneller hinbekommen


----------



## Giom (26. November 2007)

lasst mal alle den junge in Ruhe...

Seb, tue einfach das Foto von deinem Bike da rein:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/509

und gut ist


----------



## MasifCentralier (26. November 2007)

Danke, das war sehr aufbauend.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (26. November 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> lasst mal alle den junge in Ruhe...
> 
> ...


Wen Du schon so "vernünftig" bist/tust, warum gibst Du ihm dann nicht anständig Hilfe:
1. An dem Bike gehören beide Bremszüge ordentlich verlegt.
2. Für die "Lampe" muss natürlich eine komplette neue Konstruktion her.
3. Und was VPP ist, kannst du ihm wohl auch erklären.

Und wenn Dir das alles zuviel Aufwand ist, dann sag ihm wenigstens, dass er das ganze hier löschen sollte (allerdings ändert das nicht an der Hässlichkeit in der Realität).


----------



## MasifCentralier (26. November 2007)

Es gibt natürlich auch Leute die lieber Posen als schnell Radfahren. Aber da mir das Aussehen meines Rades völlig wurscht ist, und die Bremse zu kürzen ein sinnloser Aufwand wäre, die Lampenkonstruktion Gewichts-, Preisrelations- und Leutchkraftsmäßig nicht zu toppen ist kannst du gerne über mein Rad lästern, wir sehen uns dann an der nächsten Rampe.
So long, pose on   (sry bisschen simpel, aber es reimt sich)


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (26. November 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Es gibt natürlich auch Leute die lieber Posen als schnell Radfahren. Aber da mir das Aussehen meines Rades völlig wurscht ist, und die Bremse zu kürzen ein sinnloser Aufwand wäre, die Lampenkonstruktion Gewichts-, Preisrelations- und Leutchkraftsmäßig nicht zu toppen ist kannst du gerne über mein Rad lästern, wir sehen uns dann an der nächsten Rampe.
> So long, pose on   (sry bisschen simpel, aber es reimt sich)


Du hast da was nicht verstanden:
ich bin auch kein Poser und ein Freund von "form follows function".

Dein Bike hat aber mit Funktionalität nicht das geringste zu tun (lassen wir mal die "Lampe" ausser acht):
1. Warum wird der Zug der Hinterradbremse so komisch verlegt?
2. Was ist der Sinn eines Bogen in der Vorderradbremse?
Und wg. des "unnützen" Aufwands:
1. Hättest Du bei einer fachmännischen Verlegung etwas weniger Gewicht. 
2. Reduzierst Du die Reparaturanfälligkeit, z. B. bei einem Sturz, Verfangen in einem Baum u.a.


----------



## 2dangerbiker (27. November 2007)

Ich muß leider die Tour am Samstag absagen.
Meine Frau hat Karten für die Springmaus besorgt und da muss ich hin.
Ich werde Samstag etwas früher an der Ahr biken. Vielleicht komme ich beim Treffpunkt vorbei und fahre eine Stunde mit.

Viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (27. November 2007)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Ich muß leider die Tour am Samstag absagen.
> Meine Frau hat Karten für die Springmaus besorgt und da muss ich hin.
> Ich werde Samstag etwas früher an der Ahr biken. Vielleicht komme ich beim Treffpunkt vorbei und fahre eine Stunde mit.
> 
> Viel Spass




Die Tour ist Sonntag, falls du das Ahrtalglühen meinst...


----------



## MasifCentralier (27. November 2007)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Du hast da was nicht verstanden:
> ich bin auch kein Poser und ein Freund von "form follows function".
> 
> Dein Bike hat aber mit Funktionalität nicht das geringste zu tun (lassen wir mal die "Lampe" ausser acht):
> ...



Kein Sinn, sondern einfach nur der Grund dass die Leitungen von Anfang an zu lang waren. Und das kürzen von Stahlflexleitungen ein Mörderaufwand ist. Ich werde sie aber sicher noch vor der nächten Saison irgendie kürzen.
Um die Lampe gings aber doch, und gegen die kann man nunmal wirklich nichts sagen. Für den Preis kriegt man sonst nicht mal ne Sigma 3W Halogenlampe.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (27. November 2007)

Jetzt mal ehrlich Seb: 

wer ein Cannondale fährt, für den ist so eine chicke Designerlampe doch ein unbedingtes Muss!

Fehlt - um in die CD-Oberklasse aufzusteigen - nur noch 'ne mintgrüne Lycra .


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (27. November 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> ...Um die Lampe gings aber doch, und gegen die kann man nunmal wirklich nichts sagen. Für den Preis....


Was für ein Wunder:
Klebeband als "professionelle" Befestigung und der Rest "Elektronikschrott"...


----------



## Hammelhetzer (27. November 2007)

Bernd,

jetzt lass ihn. Ist doch gut, wenn er Eigeninitiative hat. Und Bergauf fährt er dir definitiv davon.

Ausserdem ist das die einzige mir bekannte Lampe, in der man sich seinen Glühwein selber erwärmen kann .

@Seb
In dreißig Jahren bist du selber so ein gehässiger alter Sack, sei also gnädig mit uns


----------



## MasifCentralier (27. November 2007)

Arbeitest du zufällig für eine große deutsche Lampenfirma, oder warum hast du was gegen Selbstbau, oder bist du Perfektionalist . .. Oder vllt. Polizist und dich stört, dass meine Lampe nicht der StVO entspricht.
Auch egal, ich bin mächtig Stolz auf meine 400 Lumen Lampe für 25 Dukaten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (27. November 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> ... Und Bergauf fährt er dir definitiv davon.
> 
> ...


Was hat die Fähigkeit des Bikens mit solch einem Schrott zu tun...?


----------



## Kalinka (27. November 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> ...
> Auch egal, ich bin mächtig Stolz auf meine 400 Lumen Lampe für 25 Dukaten.


Kannst Du auch!!!
Vielleicht wollen die Dich lieber pöbelnd mit Bierflasche in irgendeiner Fußgängerzone sehen, statt mit Selbstinitiative beim gesunden Hobby. Das entspräche dann eher den Vorurteilen. Leuchte weiter und verlege Deine Bremsleitungen so krativ wie Du willst.


----------



## sibby08 (27. November 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Kein Sinn, sondern einfach nur der Grund dass die Leitungen von Anfang an zu lang waren. Und das kürzen von Stahlflexleitungen ein Mörderaufwand ist. Ich werde sie aber sicher noch *vor der nächten Saison* irgendie kürzen.
> Um die Lampe gings aber doch, und gegen die kann man nunmal wirklich nichts sagen. Für den Preis kriegt man sonst nicht mal ne Sigma 3W Halogenlampe.


 
Junge, wir haben Winterpokal - Du bist mitten in der Saison  !


----------



## Handlampe (29. November 2007)

Wegen der schlechten Vorhersagen für das Wochenende erwäge ich das Ahrtalglühen 1 Woche nach hinten zu verschieben.
Im teilweise starken Regen, so Vorhersage, hab ich nämlich keine Lust drauf.
Ich werde die Verschiebung bis Samstagabend bekannt geben.


----------



## supasini (29. November 2007)

find ich gut  !!!


----------



## redrace (29. November 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wegen der schlechten Vorhersagen für das Wochenende erwäge ich das Ahrtalglühen 1 Woche nach hinten zu verschieben.
> Im teilweise starken Regen, so Vorhersage, hab ich nämlich keine Lust drauf.
> Ich werde die Verschiebung bis Samstagabend bekannt geben.



HUHU

Wenn dann aber nur auf Samstag!! Sonntag bin ich nämlich arbeiten, und denk dran ich lass Dir die Luft raus, klau dir alle Sättel und Du bekommst keinen Glühwein!!


----------



## Enrgy (29. November 2007)

Sehr gute Idee mit der Verschiebung, ich war schon drauf und dran, mich wieder abzumelden. Erst durch den Regen und dann naß aufm Weihnachtsmarkt rumstehen ist nicht sooo der Bringer...


----------



## supasini (29. November 2007)

ich kann nächstes Wochenende nur Sonntags 
(Samstags Probenwochende in Steinfeld)


----------



## Handlampe (29. November 2007)

redrace schrieb:


> HUHU
> 
> Wenn dann aber nur auf Samstag!! Sonntag bin ich nämlich arbeiten, und denk dran ich lass Dir die Luft raus, klau dir alle Sättel und Du bekommst keinen Glühwein!!



Ha, wär doch gelacht, Meik, wenn es mal wieder so kommt wie immer: Du musst arbeiten und wir fahren Rad 

Hmm, mal ehrlich, das fänd ich sehr traurig, allerdings muss ich auch ein wenig auf meinen Bruder Rücksicht nehmen (er soll ja den Co-Guide spielen). Wenn der nämlich am nächsten Samstag arbeiten muss, werde ich wohl auf Sonntag schieben müssen.

Naja, abwarten, vielleicht klappts ja mit dem Wetter am Sonntag.


----------



## redrace (29. November 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ha, wär doch gelacht, Meik, wenn es mal wieder so kommt wie immer: Du musst arbeiten und wir fahren Rad
> 
> Hmm, mal ehrlich, das fänd ich sehr traurig, allerdings muss ich auch ein wenig auf meinen Bruder Rücksicht nehmen (er soll ja den Co-Guide spielen). Wenn der nämlich am nächsten Samstag arbeiten muss, werde ich wohl auf Sonntag schieben müssen.
> 
> Naja, abwarten, vielleicht klappts ja mit dem Wetter am Sonntag.



Na gut dann gilt die Drohung eben auch für deinen Bruder und dessen Arbeitgeber!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (30. November 2007)

Sehe gerade  , daß ich nächsten Samstag nicht kann, da ein lange geplantes Weihnachtsessen mit Freunden ansteht. Also ich wäre dann nur Sonntag dabei. Mal sehen, wie sich die Sache entwickelt. Für diesen Sonntag sieht das Wetter ja leider wirklich recht mies aus...

@redrace
kannst ja den Supermarkt ankokeln, dann biste eh zum Löschen vor Ort und Thomas braucht nicht arbeiten...


----------



## redrace (30. November 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> @redrace
> kannst ja den Supermarkt ankokeln, dann biste eh zum Löschen vor Ort und Thomas braucht nicht arbeiten...



Ich werde diese Maßnahme in den erweiterten Kreis meiner Möglichkeiten einen Sontagstermin zu verhindern aufnehmen!! Danke für den Tipp!!


----------



## Handlampe (1. Dezember 2007)

Tja, hätten wir doch heute das Ahrtalglühen gemacht.
Ich bin die Strecke übrigens heute alleine abgefahren und hab teilweise erstaunlich gut fahrbare Trails ohne viel Matsch vorgefunden, und das bei schönstem Wetter. Das dicke Ende kam allerdings ziemlich am Schluss.

Der superfeine flowige Leneweg hinunter vom Steckenberg existiert gerade im schönen Mittelteil nicht mehr    

Unglaublich, was die da für Furchen in den Wald gefräst haben, nur damit sie an ihr Holz kommen. Hätte ich irgendjemand mit einer Kettensäge getroffen, ich hätte ihn wohl sauber in Kaminofengerechte Stücke zerteilt.
Man findet die Streckenführung des alten Trails teilweise garnicht mehr, weil die mit ihren Monstermaschinen einfach Kreuz und Quer neue Furchen gezogen haben..
Diesen schicken Downhill muss man dann leider aus dem Programm streichen

P.S.

Da mittlerweile alle Wetterdienste für Morgen Regen ansagen hab ich den Termin nun auf den 9.12. verschoben. Bitte achtet darauf, das ich auch die Startzeit um 1 Stunde vorverlegt habe- Ich fahre persönlich dann doch lieber länger im Hellen, als in der Finsterniss.

Ich hab den Termin


----------



## Enrgy (1. Dezember 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Tja, hätten wir doch heute das Ahrtalglühen gemacht...



Ja, hab ich mir auch gedacht. Aber da machste nix. 



Handlampe schrieb:


> Der superfeine flowige Leneweg hinunter vom Steckenberg existiert gerade im schönen Mittelteil nicht mehr



Das ist allerdings übel!   

Also bis vorraussichtlich nächsten Sonntag dann!


----------



## redrace (1. Dezember 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> P.S.
> 
> Da mittlerweile alle Wetterdienste für Morgen Regen ansagen hab ich den Termin nun auf den 9.12. verschoben. Bitte achtet darauf, das ich auch die Startzeit um 1 Stunde vorverlegt habe- Ich fahre persönlich dann doch lieber länger im Hellen, als in der Finsterniss.
> 
> Ich hab den Termin



Du hast die Wahl!!

-Luft raus
-Sattel ab
-kein Glühwein

Entscheide dich aber schnell!!


----------



## MasifCentralier (1. Dezember 2007)

Hat denn wer Bock, Morgen trotzdem so (Pkt. zu fahren? So um 2 anna Tomburg.


----------



## Krampe (2. Dezember 2007)

Hi Leutz,

Da ich im Moment nicht fahre gucke ich ins www und sehe:

Die machen es wirklich ....Was meinst du dazu Giom ?

[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif]*Oberstdorf > Gardasee - Joe-Route, Level 5*, 7 Etappen mit 14100 Hm und 420 km, *Extremtour nonstop ohne Übernachtungen*[/FONT]


----------



## Handlampe (2. Dezember 2007)

redrace schrieb:


> Du hast die Wahl!!
> 
> -Luft raus
> -Sattel ab
> ...




Bin schon an einen neuen, sicheren,geheimen Ort umgezogen um mich vor deinen Übergriffen zu schützen 


P.S. 

Wenn das heute nicht langsam anfängt zu regnen bin ich ernsthaft angefressen.


----------



## juchhu (2. Dezember 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Bin schon an einen neuen, sicheren,geheimen Ort umgezogen um mich vor deinen Übergriffen zu schützen
> 
> 
> P.S.
> ...



Tja, gewisse Organisationen sollte sich mal um verlässliche Wetterdaten bemühen. Haben wir den keine(n), der(die bei der Flugüberwachung arbeitet? Die Jungs&Mädels müßten doch an bessere Detaillsinfos kommen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (2. Dezember 2007)

Ruhig Blut, es wurde ja angekündigt, daß zwischen dem Regen gestern abend und dem neuen Sturm/Regen heute nachmittag eine kleine Trockenphase durchzieht. Also gemütlich aufm Sofa abhängen und froh sein, daß man nicht raus muß!


----------



## juchhu (2. Dezember 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ruhig Blut, es wurde ja angekündigt, daß zwischen dem Regen gestern abend und dem neuen Sturm/Regen heute nachmittag eine kleine Trockenphase durchzieht. Also gemütlich aufm Sofa abhängen und froh sein, daß man nicht raus muß!



Sieht so eine kleine Trockenphase aus? 

http://www.meteo.uni-bonn.de/forschung/gruppen/radar/eaz_z.htm


----------



## MasifCentralier (2. Dezember 2007)

Dann kommt doch an die Tomburg.


----------



## joscho (2. Dezember 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Sieht so eine kleine Trockenphase aus?
> 
> http://www.meteo.uni-bonn.de/forschung/gruppen/radar/eaz_z.htm



Sieht so Regen aus 

http://www.meteox.de/

Besonders schön die Vorschau auf 15:00 Uhr  Dann doch lieber Rad pflegen, als Rad fahren. 

Schönen 1. Advent
joerg


----------



## Daywalker74 (2. Dezember 2007)

Hi Leute!

Das Jahr 2007 neigt sich langsam aber sicher dem Ende. Werde Silvester eine "eswerdennurbiker/innenparty" veranstalten. Werde dafür einen kleinen Deckungsbeitrag von 5 verlangen. Oder jeder der kommen möchte, bringt halt ne kleinigkeit mit. Man kann das ja alles vorher klären. 

Wer lust hat zu kommen, kann mir ja bis zum 20.12.07 ne pn schicken.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## on any sunday (2. Dezember 2007)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Deckungsbeitrag



Könntest du diesen Begriff etwas genauer erläutern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (3. Dezember 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Hi Leutz,
> 
> Da ich im Moment nicht fahre gucke ich ins www und sehe:
> 
> ...



Ist schon 'ne verrückte Sache. 120km/5000hm an einem Tag waren mir schon genug, widerum geht es hier um 14000hm und 420km in 3 Tag plus 2 Nächte. Das heißt, dass es in der Tat definitiv kein Renntempo ist, oder es sind zwar keine Übernachtung aber dafür längere Pausen eingeplant und sicherlich mehr zu essen unterwegs als Riegel und Gels.
Na ja, die Idee gefällt mir schon, aber ich denke nicht. Aber bis September ist noch viel Zeit und vorerst einige Marathon-Klassiker wie z.B. Kirchzarten, Swiss Bike Masters, Dolomiti und evtl. wieder Cristalp. Ich will mich nicht mehr so früh festlegen wie letztes Jahr, das wird von der Form im Frühjahr abhängen.
gruß
guillaume


----------



## supasini (3. Dezember 2007)

weichei!


----------



## Enrgy (4. Dezember 2007)

er wird langsam alt...


----------



## 2dangerbiker (4. Dezember 2007)

er wird langsam vernünftig...


----------



## supasini (4. Dezember 2007)

aber mit den paar Pünktchen würden wir ihn noch nicht mal bei den Senioren nehmen...


----------



## Giom (4. Dezember 2007)

Hey Martin,
an der Stelle möchte ich Kollege Scottti zitieren: abgerechnet wird im Sommer!
Oder habt ihr letztes Jahr geglaubt, ich würde das für die Punkte im Winterpokal tun?
Wart's mal ab.
de Giom


----------



## supasini (4. Dezember 2007)

Giom, du bist mein Held!


----------



## Giom (4. Dezember 2007)

das wußte ich


----------



## Daywalker74 (5. Dezember 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> das wußte ich



Hey, Du alt werdender Held! Was liest man da, was Du nächstes Jahr so alles fahren möchtes. Beim Swiss-Bike-Masters hätte ich auch inter. mal mitzufahren. Die 5000 HM........ Aber es gibt da ja noch ne kleine Runde !


 Thomas


----------



## Krampe (5. Dezember 2007)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Hey, Du alt werdender Held! Was liest man da, was Du nächstes Jahr so alles fahren möchtes. Beim Swiss-Bike-Masters hätte ich auch inter. mal mitzufahren. Die 5000 HM........ Aber es gibt da ja noch ne kleine Runde !
> 
> 
> Thomas


Ja , solage es nicht länger als 9 Std. dauert finde ich die Veranstaltung auch überlegenswert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2dangerbiker (5. Dezember 2007)

Swiss-Bike-Master große Runde unter 9 Stunden Respekt!!!
Werde nächste Jahr die kleine in Angriff nehmen, dies war 1996 mein erster Marathon überhaupt.


----------



## Daywalker74 (6. Dezember 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Ja , solage es nicht länger als 9 Std. dauert finde ich die Veranstaltung auch überlegenswert...



Dann sind wir ja schon 3 von den Tomburgern. Dann können wir ja bei der Schiebepassage den belgieschen Kreisel machen . Dann schaffen wir die Strecke locker unter 9 STD

Bis demächst


----------



## Krampe (6. Dezember 2007)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Swiss-Bike-Master große Runde unter 9 Stunden Respekt!!!


Danke... , aber wieso sollte das nicht gehen? 
Die schnellsten waren nicht unter 6 Stunden.... und ich wollte zum Abendessen zu Hause sein...  
Ein Tourenfahrer sollte das schaffen... 
Gruß Christof


----------



## 2dangerbiker (6. Dezember 2007)

Frage 9 Stunden kleine oder große Runde?

Ich habe 1996 für die kleine glaube ich so um die 6 Stunden gebraucht.

2000 habe ich die Große bei 90 km auf gehört.

2004 habe ich 9 Stunden und 45 Minuten gebraucht. 

für 2008 reicht mir die Kleine aber sicher.

Wer will den nächstes Jahr alles zu den Swiss-Bike-Masters und was für Strecken?


----------



## Krampe (6. Dezember 2007)

Die große Runde natürlich , sonst bin ich ja schon zum Kaffee zurück... 
Aber im Ernst, die kleine Runde ist doch arg kurz oder?


----------



## 2dangerbiker (6. Dezember 2007)

Ich wünsche dir schon mal viel Spass auf der großen Runde 
Wenn ich im Ziel mit meiner Familie schon beim Essen bin denke ich an dich wie du dich den nächsten und übernächsten Berg hochquälst 

2004 habe ich noch gesagt, nie wieder die Swiss-Bike-Masters. Daran habe ich mich jetzt auch dreieinhalb Jahre gehalten, aber die vier Jahre sind im Sommer wieder rum und alles soll passen. 1996 war ich alleine, 2000 mit meiner Frau, 2004 zu dritt (mit Marie) und 2008 zu viert (und Lara) und dann ist für immer, bei den Swiss-Bike Masters Feierabend.


----------



## Giom (6. Dezember 2007)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Wer will den nächstes Jahr alles zu den Swiss-Bike-Masters und was für Strecken?


 
wenn überhaupt, dann die große



Krampe schrieb:


> Die große Runde natürlich , sonst bin ich ja schon zum Kaffee zurück...
> Aber im Ernst, die kleine Runde ist doch arg kurz oder?


 
OK, in Sankt Wendel habe ich versagt, aber darf ich Dich daran erinnern, dass ungefähr 9 Stunden nach dem Start Deine Frau mich aus dem Zielbereich angerufen hat und gefragt hat "wo ist mein Mann?"


----------



## 2dangerbiker (6. Dezember 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> wenn überhaupt, dann die große
> 
> 
> 
> OK, in Sankt Wendel habe ich versagt, aber darf ich Dich daran erinnern, dass ungefähr 9 Stunden nach dem Start Deine Frau mich aus dem Zielbereich angerufen hat und gefragt hat "wo ist mein Mann?"



Sag deiner Frau lieber, dass sie erst nach min.10 besser 12 Stunden anrufen darf.


----------



## Krampe (6. Dezember 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> wenn überhaupt, dann die große
> 
> 
> 
> OK, in Sankt Wendel habe ich versagt, aber darf ich Dich daran erinnern, dass ungefähr 9 Stunden nach dem Start Deine Frau mich aus dem Zielbereich angerufen hat und gefragt hat "wo ist mein Mann?"


Da warst du ja nicht alleine. Mit dir haben 83 andere aufgegeben  was mehr als die Hälfte des Starterfeldes ausmachte  wenn ich mich zurückerinnere..
Wenn man ihr direkt gesagt hätte: auf *Rang 19* wäre doch alles klar gewesen... 
Sie weiß das ich nie freiwillig aufgebe... 
Gruß Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (7. Dezember 2007)

Jetzt hab ich die Faxen aber langsam dicke. Am Sonntag ist ja schon wieder Regen angesagt.

Mir ist das mittlerweile egal. Ich fahre die Tour auf jeden Fall. Nochmal wird nicht verschoben.

Muß man sich das Wetter halt schön saufen.


----------



## supasini (7. Dezember 2007)

machen wir den Mund beim Fahren eben auf!  
die Euskirchener Fraktion ist dabei - egal, was für'n Wetter ist :duckundweg:


----------



## MasifCentralier (7. Dezember 2007)

Das ist die richtige Einstellung, ich dachte ihr wärt alle zu so Ayurveda-Rentnern mutiert


----------



## Krampe (7. Dezember 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Das ist die richtige Einstellung, ich dachte ihr wärt alle zu so Ayurveda-Rentnern mutiert


Du hast recht Seb. , ich werte das als Weicheivergleich..   
Gruß Christof


----------



## Handlampe (8. Dezember 2007)

Soo, wenn morgen einigermaßen passables Wetter ist, werde ich mit dem Rad anfahren. Ich starte um 12 Uhr in Mehlem an der Fähre. Falls jemand aus dieser Richtung mitfahren möchte dann sollte er da auftauchen. Ich werde allerdings nicht warten. 
Wenn es morgen Mittag allerdings schon regnet, dann werde ich mit der Bahn fahren.

P.S.

Denkt bitte dran, dass ich die Tour um 1 Stunde zum ursprünglichen Termin vorverlegt habe. Also Start ist 13:45 Uhr in Ahrweiler am Bahnhof (nicht am Haltepunkt Ahrweiler Markt)


----------



## MasifCentralier (8. Dezember 2007)

Wann wären wir denn dann so am Ahrweiler Markt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (8. Dezember 2007)

Ich glaube von 12Uhr bis 16Uhr ist es trocken(von oben), wenn ich recht haben sollte, trinkt einen lecker Glühwein auf mich.


----------



## Handlampe (8. Dezember 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Wann wären wir denn dann so am Ahrweiler Markt?



Dürfte so zwischen 18-19 Uhr sein (Angaben ohne Gewähr)


----------



## MasifCentralier (8. Dezember 2007)

Das versteh ich nicht. Da steht doch 3-4 Stunden


----------



## Enrgy (9. Dezember 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> ...Da steht doch 3-4 Stunden



...ja, ohne Pannen...


----------



## Tazz (9. Dezember 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Dürfte so zwischen 18-19 Uhr sein (Angaben ohne Gewähr)



Da die Tour jetzt leider in einem Gebiet statt findet, wo sich der Regen fest setzten könnte  muß ich leider absagen  
Und damit ich nicht alleine bin   sage ich zumindest schon mal auch für ultra2 ab   der Kollege muß doch noch irgend wie Gesund ins Krankenhaus kommen  , da würde eine Erkältung nicht wirklich gut passen  

Ich wünsche euch aber super viel Spaß   

Neidvolle Grüße von der Tazz


----------



## ultra2 (9. Dezember 2007)

Tja Uwe, wie Renate schon geschrieben hat, ist mir das Risiko zu groß mir noch ca. eine Woche vor der OP eine Erkältung oder gar schlimmeres von einen der Mitfahrenden einzufangen. 

Ach und den Konfuzius lassen wir auch nicht mit euch mitfahren. Der ist schon krank und darf daher nur mit uns eine kleine Runde fahren, bei der wir bei eintrendem Regen sofort aufhören. 

Ich gehe aber fest davon aus, das wenn das Wetter jemals wieder besser wird, wir alle mehr oder minder gesund sind Dich um eine Tour durchs Ahrtal anbetteln werden. 

Euch allen viel Spass und möglichst wenig Regen. 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Handlampe (9. Dezember 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich gehe aber fest davon aus, das wenn das Wetter jemals wieder besser wird, wir alle mehr oder minder gesund sind Dich um eine Tour durchs Ahrtal anbetteln werden.
> 
> Euch allen viel Spass und möglichst wenig Regen.
> 
> ...



Du weißt ja, ich wiederhole nie eine Tour.

Ich höre hier immer nur Regen. Hier scheint die Sonne, und die Vorhersage hört sich auch nicht schlecht an.


----------



## ultra2 (9. Dezember 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Du weißt ja, ich wiederhole nie eine Tour.
> 
> Ich höre hier immer nur Regen. Hier scheint die Sonne, und die Vorhersage hört sich auch nicht schlecht an.



Dann halt ohne Glühwein. 

Ich will aber partout nicht nass werden. Und der Regenradar sieht mir schwer danach aus. Wenn man mir irgendwas ausser EPO im Blutbild nachweißt nehmen sie mich halt nicht unters Messer. Ich will das jetzt aber hinter mich bringen.


----------



## Enrgy (9. Dezember 2007)

In der nächsten Stunde wird es wohl etwas regnen in und um Ahrweiler, danach kommt dann eine Lücke, die wiederum von neuem Regen verfolgt wird. Frage ist nun, wie schnell der "zweite" Regen das Tourengebiet erreicht.... 

http://www.meteox.de/h.aspx?r=&jaar=-3&soort=loop1uur

Ich bin schon die ganze Woche nicht aufs Rad gekommen und werde mich dann mal bald auf die Socken machen. Gemeinsames Leid ist halbes Leid (oder so ähnlich)...


----------



## Tazz (9. Dezember 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> In der nächsten Stunde wird es wohl etwas regnen in und um Ahrweiler, danach kommt dann eine Lücke, die wiederum von neuem Regen verfolgt wird. Frage ist nun, wie schnell der "zweite" Regen das Tourengebiet erreicht....
> 
> http://www.meteox.de/h.aspx?r=&jaar=-3&soort=loop1uur



Da hab ich blödi leider auch geschaut  
und ich bin halt nicht schnell  

Uwe können wir das nicht wann anders noch mal fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (9. Dezember 2007)

So, wir (Katerpoldi und ich) haben die Fehler gemacht, aus alter Gewohnheit den Bahnhof Neuenahr anzufahren - da stand keiner (irgendwie logisch) auf den umliegenden Parkplätzen auch keine bekannten Autos... Das kommt davon, wenn man von einem Termin zum anderen fliegt und zwischendurch keine Zeit hat, seinen Kopf zu sortieren .
Trotzdem schön zu zweit durch die Neuenahrer Berge geschaufelt, werden dann den Resttag familiär genießen, hat auch was!


----------



## Krampe (9. Dezember 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> dann den Resttag familiär genießen, hat auch was!


Wie muß ich mir das vorstellen?  
Trinkt ihr alle zusammen *den Kasten Paulaner* leer? 
Aber nur mit Brezel gell...    :kotz: 
Gruß Christof


----------



## supasini (9. Dezember 2007)

altes Lästermaul - wenigstens machst du so keine Punkte!


----------



## Handlampe (9. Dezember 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> So, wir (Katerpoldi und ich) haben die Fehler gemacht, aus alter Gewohnheit den Bahnhof Neuenahr anzufahren - da stand keiner (irgendwie logisch) auf den umliegenden Parkplätzen auch keine bekannten Autos... Das kommt davon, wenn man von einem Termin zum anderen fliegt und zwischendurch keine Zeit hat, seinen Kopf zu sortieren .




....und da erschuf der liebe Gott das Funktelefon 

Mit Ralf hatten wir nämlich noch einen Kandidaten, der Bad Neuenahr angesteuert hat, allerdings hat er dieses wundersame kleine Kästchen genutzt um über relativ große Entfernung ohne große Kraftanstrengung mit mir zu kommunizieren.


----------



## Handlampe (9. Dezember 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Uwe können wir das nicht wann anders noch mal fahren



Nöö


----------



## Tazz (9. Dezember 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Nöö



Wieso ?  war die Tour nix  

Dann fahren wir was anderes  kann ja dann nur noch viel schöner werden


----------



## Handlampe (9. Dezember 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Wieso ?  war die Tour nix



Ich fahre:

a) keine Touren die nix sind und
b) keine Touren 2mal.


----------



## Enrgy (9. Dezember 2007)

Außerdem war kein KFL-Wetter, sondern über weite Strecken strahlender Sonnenschein, höhö...


----------



## Tazz (9. Dezember 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich fahre:
> 
> a) keine Touren die nix sind und
> b) keine Touren 2mal.





 Echt nicht  .................... das ist ja zum  

Freue mich jedenfalls für euch   das es super war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (9. Dezember 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ....und da erschuf der liebe Gott das Funktelefon



Funktelefon war am Start - allein die Nummern fehlten!


----------



## Lüni (9. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

schöne Tour, super Wetter und nette Begleitung alles hat gepasst. 

Den Zug habe ich verpasst und bin dann noch nach Haus gefahren.

Bis bald
Jörg

PS.: Ich hoffe der Glühwein war lecker.


----------



## Daywalker74 (9. Dezember 2007)

Das war mal wieder ein Bike-Tag wie er besser hätte nicht sein können. Leute, Wetter u.v.m. waren klasse 

Aber man muß auch mal ein dickes Lob und Kompl. an unsere einzige Weibliche Bikerin im Felde richten. Respekt 

Wo ist der Beircht und Bilder??

Tja, Herr Supahirni  kann mich meinem Bruda nur anschl.,von wegen Handy.Keine Nummer von irgendeinem Mitfahrer???? Komisch , habe Deine Nummer. Aber was soll es auch. Was passiert ist ist passiert!
Aber die warterei hat uns 1 Punkt gekostet 

Tazz: hast was verpaßt!

Bis denne


----------



## Handlampe (10. Dezember 2007)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Wo ist der Beircht und Bilder??




Mir sind hier leider die Hände gebunden, da in Bonn-Mehlem leider die passenden Kabel fehlen.


----------



## Kalinka (10. Dezember 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Mir sind hier leider die Hände gebunden, da in Bonn-Mehlem leider die passenden Kabel fehlen.


Ja, Bruda von meinem Freund,

da ist uns beim letzten gemeinsamen Urlaub ein Missgeschick passiert:
Ich habe dein Kabel, das nicht zu meiner Kamera passt und Du hast mein Kabel, daß bei Dir nicht passen dürfte


----------



## juchhu (10. Dezember 2007)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ja, Bruda von meinem Freund,
> 
> da ist uns beim letzten gemeinsamen Urlaub ein Missgeschick passiert:
> Ich habe dein Kabel, das nicht zu meiner Kamera passt und Du hast mein Kabel, daß bei Dir nicht passen dürfte



Na, wenn das nicht mal ein trifftiger Grund für einen weiteren gemeinsamen Urlaub ist, dann weiß ich es auch nicht.

Andere sprechen bei sowas immer von Familienzusammenführung.
Aber Kabelaustausch hat schon was von einen James Bond Film.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krampe (10. Dezember 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> altes Lästermaul - wenigstens machst du so keine Punkte!


Ich gebe dir teilweise recht, aber die Punkte hab ich mir schon vorher verdient. 
Rate mal was es als Belohnung gab...


----------



## MasifCentralier (10. Dezember 2007)

Wie lang waren wir eigentlich unterwegs? Ich hab ja leider keinen Tacho.


----------



## Handlampe (10. Dezember 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Wie lang waren wir eigentlich unterwegs? Ich hab ja leider keinen Tacho.




...moment...bei welchem Team fährst du nochmal....achja...nicht bei uns...wir sind genau 14 Minuten unterwegs gewesen 

Spass beiseite: Kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, da ich ja aus Bonn angefahren bin.


----------



## MasifCentralier (10. Dezember 2007)

Dann die Frage jetzt an alle, die mim Auto da waren.


----------



## on any sunday (10. Dezember 2007)

Laut meinem Teamkollegen Enerschi waren es 195 Minuten reine Rollzeit. War wieder ein feines Ahrtalglühen mit verdientem Wetterglück und verbitterungswürdigen Plattenpech. Wenn ich das Scott wieder erkennen kann, werde ich mich an die Ursachenforschung begeben. 

Gut Nächtle

Michael


----------



## Handlampe (11. Dezember 2007)

....oder biken im Starkregen.

Aus allen Himmelsrichtungen, viele auch mit dem Rad (Meckenheim; Alfter; Bonn-Mehlem; Linz) strömten die munteren Radlersleut zusammen um sowohl bei voller Tages-, wie auch schwumeriger oder aber auch Tagheller Kunstbeleuchtung rund um die Berge von Ahrweiler zu biken.

Meine Anfahrt zusammen mit Jörg und Thomas gestaltete sich durch das Drachenfelser Ländchen schon sehr angenehm.







Im Gäng-Bäng-Wald hinter Holzweiler entdeckten wir sogar einen richtig geilen Baum:






Ein Teilnehmer, der hier unerkannt bleiben möchte, machte sich auch gleich daran den Baum zu "hacken".






Am Bahnhof Ahrweiler traf sich dann der Rest der Meute, wobei  vorher wieder die verschiedensten Haltepunkte angefahren wurden. 
Von Bad Neuenahr bis Walporzheim reichte die Palette. Trotzdem schafften es dann aber fast Alle (bis auf die Euskirchener Fraktion, welche ja bekanntlich noch trommelnder Weise, ohne Funktelefone durch die Landschaften zieht  ) zum richtigen Startpunkt.
Getreu dem Motto: Keine Tour gleicht der Anderen startete die Runde ausnahmsweise mal in die nördlich gelegenen Weinberge von Ahrweiler. Die erste kleine Rampe führte hinauf in den Ringener Wald (fast währen wir wieder an dem geilen Baum vorbeigekommen) 












Hier lauerte auch schon der erste Paparazzo 






Das erste Ziel war der Silberberg mit anschließendem kleinen flotten Downhill in die Weinberge.









An den Weinbergen entlang ging es nun durch den besagten Starkregen Richtung Bunte Kuh.






Hier gab es dann das erste Türchen an unserem Trailadventskalender zu öffnen: Der Kuhtrial wieder hinunter in das Ahrtal. Verpackt mit viel Liebe und vielen engen Schleifen.
Ein Fest für Umdieeckezirkler.

















Im Ahrtal war jetzt eine kurze Rollpassage auf dem Ahrtalradweg Richtung Dernau angesagt. Im Ort selber wartete dann auch schon das Teamfahrzeug mit Proviant und Drogen.






In Dernau war dann der Wendepunkt der Route, ab jetzt verlief die Strecke wieder Ahrabwärts, Anfangs über den feinen Bergpfad, später über weitere kleine Trials mit netten Absätzen bis kurz vor das Kloster Calvarienberg.
Hier folgte der immer wieder gern gefahrene Brückentrial und damit auch das letzte spassige Stück der Tour.

Hier verabschiedete sich Ralf von der Truppe. Der nächste Familienvater (Jörg) konnte so gerade noch gehalten werden.

Ab jetzt hieß es: Höhe machen. Über 300 Höhenmeter am Stück galt es zum Steinthalskopf und später zum Häuschen zu bewältigen. Trotz teilweiser bester Piste (fast kein Matsch) kein Zuckerschlecken.
Am ersten Gipfel durften dann die Lampen montiert werden. So langsam wurde es frisch und im letzten Tageslicht konnte das lang angekündigte, gefürchtete, tazzische Wolkenband in der Ferne entdeckt werden. 
Schrecken machte sich breit: Was sollten wir tun? Räder wegschmeißen und flüchten? Mit den Verpackungen der Müsliriegel ein Biwak aufbauen und das Unwetter eingegraben abwarten? Mit der mitgeführten CO2 Patrone das Klima ändern?
Wir entschieden uns für eine völlig unerwartete Variante: Wir fuhren weiter Rad.

Und wir lagen mit unserer Entscheidung mal wieder Goldrichtig: Das Band war zu langsam für uns.
Endlich auf dem höchsten Punkt angelangt rollten wir nun auf breiter Schotterpiste Richtung Ramersbach....hätten wir auch nur geahnt, wie weit dieses Nest, rein in zeitlicher Sicht, noch von uns entfernt lag, wir hätten wohl resignierend auf den Nikolaus mit seinem Schlitten gewartet.
Es folgte  nämlich nun der Auftritt von Herrn Michael "schlauchlos" Sonntag. 

Nicht nur, das sein "fast" pannensicheres Schlauchlossystem plötzlich luftlos war. Nein, auch das Ventil des Ersatzschlauches erwies sich als humorlos und entließ das per CO2 Patrone eingeführte Gas direkt wieder in die Umwelt. Glücklicherweise wurde es dadurch zwar gleich 5 Grad wärmer, allerdings blieb der Schlauch platt. 
Der nächste Schlauch wurde eingezogen, welcher dann doch in der Folge der weiteren Tour satte 5 km halten sollte.
Während der Panne verließ uns nun auch mit Jörg der nächste Familienvater und machte sich auf den Heimweg.
Nach dieser doch etwas längeren Pause und auch aufgrund der Lust auf Glühwein in der Truppe wurde die Strecke nun radikal gekürzt. Sämtliche Trials im Neuenahrer Wald wurden gestrichen und der Ahrweiler Weihnachtsmarkt quasi direkt durch das Bachemer Tal angesteuert.
Nach langer Abfahrt (Herr Sonntag rollte mittlerweile wieder auf der Felge) hatten wir es endlich geschafft:






Der Glühwein war ganz schön lecka....ich hätte auch noch ein paar mehr trinken können. Leider löste sich die Gesellschaft relativ schnell auf. Hier hat natürlich das glühweinerprobte Team III gefehlt.

Trotzdem war es mir wieder ein Fest mit vielen netten Bikern das Ahrtal unsicher gemacht zu haben


----------



## Tazz (11. Dezember 2007)

Die Bilder sind gefälscht  , ihr seid sicher sickenass geworden  und hattet sicher keinen Spaß  .................................... 

Super Bericht   


@ Daywalker74 , ich weiß das ich was verpasst habe


----------



## Enrgy (12. Dezember 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> ... ihr seid sicher sickenass geworden...



Ja, aber unter den Klamotten, die Sonne brannte unerbittlich, wie man DEUTLICH  sehen kann! 

PS:  "tazzisches Wolkenband" - der hat Zeug zum Klassiker *prust*


----------



## Handlampe (12. Dezember 2007)

Hier geht es zur Glühweinsaisonabschlusstour

Termin


----------



## Tazz (12. Dezember 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hier geht es zur Glühweinsaisonabschlusstour
> 
> Termin



Hab mich soeben angemeldet  18.00 Uhr ist ne super Zeit und ich komme auch im Regen  
brauchst ja einen Profi  

Aber Entschuldigung das wird dann Leicht und Langsam  ...... oder wir kippen schon vorher Glühwein   dann bin ich etwas mutiger 

Gruß vom Wolkenband


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (12. Dezember 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hier geht es zur Glühweinsaisonabschlusstour
> 
> Termin



Hm... zwei Tage nach meiner OP. Ob ich da schon wieder mitfahren kann? Steht ja was von langsam und leicht. 

Ich trage mich lieber mal noch nicht ein.


----------



## MasifCentralier (12. Dezember 2007)

Hi,
wer hat außer mir Lust auf sagen wir mal 16Pünktchen am Samstag?
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Bonnekessel (12. Dezember 2007)

Wenn Ihr nach dem Punkte überprüfen mal lachen wollt:

Eisautomat:  http://www.rip.tv/video/watch/1547/ 

Kronkorken: http://www.rip.tv/video/watch/1550/

Säbelzahntiger: http://www.rip.tv/video/watch/1551/

Dose: http://www.rip.tv/video/watch/1552/ 

Flugsaurus: http://www.rip.tv/video/watch/1548/

Flucht auf den Baum: http://www.rip.tv/video/watch/1549/


Viel Spaß dabei


----------



## Handlampe (12. Dezember 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Hi,
> wer hat außer mir Lust auf sagen wir mal 16Pünktchen am Samstag?
> Gruß
> Sebastian



Es soll ja knackich kalt werden. Ich glaub, ich werd dann mal bei den 7Hillern mitfahren. Wie schaut's, Seb, bist du dabei....du wolltest doch mal etwas schneller fahren.


----------



## Krampe (13. Dezember 2007)

Da muß ich mich mal ganz gepflegt wegschmeißen....   
Komm, wir überprüfen alle unsere Punkte...
*Wer kann mir auch was von dem Zeug besorgen?*   
Scheint ja gut zu wirken..


----------



## MasifCentralier (13. Dezember 2007)

Mit den 7Hillern ist immer doof, da ich da so schlecht hinkomme. Mir wär hier irgendwo lieber. Klar, schnell ist immer besser


----------



## Enrgy (13. Dezember 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Mit den 7Hillern ist immer doof, da ich da so schlecht hinkomme...



Bei mir würde der Satz lauten:
Mit den 7Hillern ist immer doof, da ich da so schlecht hinterherkomme... 


Kleiner Nachtrag zum Ahrtalglühen: Die Tour fand auf den Tag genau 1 Jahr nach der letztjährigen Fahrt statt...


----------



## Handlampe (15. Dezember 2007)

Na, das was war ja heute ein nettes schnelles Toürchen mit den 7 Hillern. Endlich hab ich es mal geschafft mitzufahren.
Schon die Anfahrt mit Oli zusammen war recht flott.

7Gebirge war bestens zu fahren, relativ wenig Matsch und wenig Fußfolk.

Danke an alle 7Hiller für die schöne Tour und die netten Unterhaltungen (wenn mal Luft zum atmen da war)

Ich versuche demnächst wenigstens 1 mal im Monat mitzufahren um etwas an meiner Tempohärte zu arbeiten


----------



## Blut Svente (16. Dezember 2007)

da kommt der uwe endlich mal und verpasst auch noch den startschuß! aber dank mobiler kommunikationsgeräte haben die zwei das loch lässig zufahren können...
@ handlampe: tempohärte brauchste nich nur die richtige nummer 
 CU S


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krampe (16. Dezember 2007)

*Respekt *

An deiner Gesamtzeit sehe ich das du bestimmt 30 min. verschenkt hast oder/und tatsächlich flott unterwegs warst... 
Da war natürlich keine Zeit für einen kleinen Glühwein oder?


----------



## Handlampe (16. Dezember 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> *Respekt *
> 
> An deiner Gesamtzeit sehe ich das du bestimmt 30 min. verschenkt hast oder/und tatsächlich flott unterwegs warst...
> Da war natürlich keine Zeit für einen kleinen Glühwein oder?




Nee Christof, leider nicht. Hätte mir doch überlegen sollen, das Zeuch in die Trinkflasche zu tun.

Apropos Glühwein.

Ich hoffe, alle haben schon den Termin zu unserer letzten Glühweintour gesehen.


Nachdem ja z.B. schon alle vom Tourentreff Siebengebirge beim Ahrtalglühen durch Abwesenheit geglänzt haben hoffe ich auf zahlreiche Anmeldungen.


----------



## Giom (16. Dezember 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, alle haben schon den Termin zu unserer letzten Glühweintour gesehen.



Ich fahre Donnerstag schon nach Paris, wird also bei mir nix.
Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## Handlampe (20. Dezember 2007)

Ich glaube, das wird ne feine Tour morgen. Die Wege sind vollkommen matschfrei.
Schön, wenn es unter den Rädern so nett knirscht.


----------



## Tazz (20. Dezember 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das wird ne feine Tour morgen. Die Wege sind vollkommen matschfrei.
> Schön, wenn es unter den Rädern so nett knirscht.



Halloho  

Sagt mal !! gibts denn auch ne Addresse die ich ins Navi eingeben kann ? 
Ich kenn mich ja nicht richtig bei euch aus  ich kenne zwar die Rheinaue , aber dann hört es auch schon auf ..........

Also Adresse wäre supi  

Ich freue mich auf ne Tour mit euch ohne Matsch  Watt is denn mit Herrn Krampe ? morgen keine Punkte machen ..... oder sorgen das es zu langsam wird  

Wehe ihr wartet nicht auf mich   

Grüße und so


----------



## Kalinka (20. Dezember 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Also Adresse wäre supi



Tachchen Renate

Gib mal Ludwig-Erhard-Allee ein.

Zur Orientierung: Du fährst über die Südbrücke (A562), direkt hinter der Brücke (Abfahrt Rheinaue) runter und direkt links (unter der Autobahn durch). Jetzt bist du auf der Ludwig-Erhard-Allee. Nach gut 600m geht es links auf den großen Parkplatz Rheinaue bzw. Rheinpavillon. Ich komm dich dort abholen. Kannst dir dann auch 10 Minuten mehr Zeit lassen, da ich vorher ja noch den Rest unter der Brücke einsammeln muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (20. Dezember 2007)

Ups, der vorherige Eintrag war natürlich von mir, nicht von der verfrorenen Kalinka.

Der oben genannte Treffpunkt gilt natürlich für Alle, die mit dem Auto kommen. Hätte ich besser mal direkt als Startpunkt festgelegt. Werde aber trotzdem vorher noch unter der Brücke schauen.


----------



## Tazz (20. Dezember 2007)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Tachchen Renate
> 
> Gib mal Ludwig-Erhard-Allee ein.
> 
> Zur Orientierung: Du fährst über die Südbrücke (A562), direkt hinter der Brücke (Abfahrt Rheinaue) runter und direkt links (unter der Autobahn durch). Jetzt bist du auf der Ludwig-Erhard-Allee. Nach gut 600m geht es links auf den großen Parkplatz Rheinaue bzw. Rheinpavillon. Ich komm dich dort abholen. Kannst dir dann auch 10 Minuten mehr Zeit lassen, da ich vorher ja noch den Rest unter der Brücke einsammeln muss.



Ähmmm  

Danke Karin ,....... 
schön das Du morgen mitkommst


----------



## Tazz (20. Dezember 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ups, der vorherige Eintrag war natürlich von mir, nicht von der verfrorenen Kalinka.
> 
> Der oben genannte Treffpunkt gilt natürlich für Alle, die mit dem Auto kommen. Hätte ich besser mal direkt als Startpunkt festgelegt. Werde aber trotzdem vorher noch unter der Brücke schauen.



Das ist aber Schade  das se nicht mit kommt  

Gibt doch Glühwein  ........

Freue mich auf morgen , und Danke für die Adresse !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Redking (21. Dezember 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ups, der vorherige Eintrag war natürlich von mir, nicht von der verfrorenen Kalinka.
> 
> Der oben genannte Treffpunkt gilt natürlich für Alle, die mit dem Auto kommen. Hätte ich besser mal direkt als Startpunkt festgelegt. Werde aber trotzdem vorher noch unter der Brücke schauen.



Ist auch besser so, gut das ich hier gelesen habe. 
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## sibby08 (21. Dezember 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Ist auch besser so, gut das ich hier gelesen habe.
> Grüße
> Klaus


 
Klaus, Du radelst doch bestimmt zum Treffpunkt, oder?
Wenn ja, wann fährst Du los und wo entlang. Ich würde dann dazu stoßen.
Cheetah hat wieder zuviel Punkte Vorsprung, da muss ich was tun... .


----------



## Redking (21. Dezember 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Klaus, Du radelst doch bestimmt zum Treffpunkt, oder?
> Wenn ja, wann fährst Du los und wo entlang. Ich würde dann dazu stoßen.
> Cheetah hat wieder zuviel Punkte Vorsprung, da muss ich was tun... .



Hallo Udo, 
Es sind von mir ca. 19 Kilometer bis zur Rheinaue.
Starten würde ich 16:28 Uhr zu Hause zum Aggua in TroisdorfDort dann ab 16:30Uhr   Dann geht es aber nur über Radwege nach Bonn. Für dich würde die Mendener Brücke auf dem Weg liegen wenn du ab Siegburg an der Sieg entlang fährst. Dort wäre ich dann um 16:45 Uhr.
Mit Frank fahre ich gleich wenn er anruft.

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## melb (21. Dezember 2007)

Hi Uwe,
komme heut Abend doch nicht mit, schade. Erkältung!
Viel Spaß euch und frohe Weihnachten!
Kathrin


----------



## Krampe (21. Dezember 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Halloho
> 
> Ich freue mich auf ne Tour mit euch ohne Matsch  Watt is denn mit Herrn Krampe ? morgen keine Punkte machen ..... oder sorgen das es zu langsam wird
> 
> ...


 
Kann leider doch nicht.. 
Ich werde mich mit ehemaligen Mopped-Sponsoren treffen (Abschlußfeier beim Händler meines Vertrauens..) 
Aber deine Hoffnung auf keine Punkte bei mir kannst du vergessen...  
Ich fahre jetzt los, bei bestem Sonnenwetter... 
Gruß Christof


----------



## sibby08 (21. Dezember 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> Es sind von mir ca. 19 Kilometer bis zur Rheinaue.
> Starten würde ich 16:28 Uhr zu Hause zum Aggua in TroisdorfDort dann ab 16:30Uhr Dann geht es aber nur über Radwege nach Bonn. Für dich würde die Mendener Brücke auf dem Weg liegen wenn du ab Siegburg an der Sieg entlang fährst. Dort wäre ich dann um 16:45 Uhr.
> Mit Frank fahre ich gleich wenn er anruft.
> ...


 
Prima, entweder bin ich gleich am Aggua (wenn ich da nicht stehe , fahr durch) oder ich stehe unter der Mendener Autobahnbrücke. Ich schicke Dir noch meine Handy Nr per PN. Bis gleich.


----------



## Handlampe (21. Dezember 2007)

melb schrieb:


> Hi Uwe,
> komme heut Abend doch nicht mit, schade. Erkältung!
> Viel Spaß euch und frohe Weihnachten!
> Kathrin




Schade Kathrin

...dann mal gute Besserung und dir und Marco natürlich auch ein Frohes Fest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (21. Dezember 2007)

So, wie ich Uwe schon am Handy berichtet hatte, hat unser motorisierter Zubringerdienst in Buschhoven, beim Abholen von Frank, den Dienst unter Ablauf eines umfangreichen Mäusekinos auf der Anzeigentafel eingestellt. 

Wie der zu Hilfe gerufene Einsterne-24 h-Dienst feststellen konnte, lag es an diesem Teil...







... welches für 9,90  unter der Bezeichnung "Bremslichschalter" beim örtlichen Händler erhältlich ist, bei Versagen aber die gesamte Bordelektronik einschließlich Getriebebetätigung lahmlegt.

Da unser Gerät erst 3 Stunden später, also um 20.30 h, wieder einsatzbereit war, wurde es für Frank und mich statt Kottenforstglühen ein Glühen vor Franks heimischen Kamin. Schade, wir wären geren mitgefahren.


----------



## Tazz (22. Dezember 2007)

Sooooho  

Danke für die schöne Tour gestern durch den sonst vermatschten Kottenforst  
Väterchen Frost   hatte an dieser Stelle gestern ganze Arbeit geleistet denn es war alles schön fest gefroren ...... z.B. Spurrillen und Pfützen was für ein fahrspaß 

Der Abschluß mit dem Glühwein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und den netten Leuten hat mir besonders gut gefallen 

Das müssen wir unbedingt nochmal machen 


P.S.: Glühweinsmileys sind von Sibby entdeckt worden


----------



## sibby08 (22. Dezember 2007)

Mir hat es auch sehr viel Spaß gemacht mit Euch zu fahren.
Netter Abschluß mit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Nur die Rückfahrt war dann so richtig kalt, brrrrrrr .
Was soll es, mit 23 Punkten habe ich wieder Teamintern wieder Anschluß gefunden.

@Klaus: bist Du noch heil nach Hause gekommen? Es hat ja auf der Rückfahrt noch fürchterlich geknirscht an Deinem Rad  .


----------



## Daywalker74 (22. Dezember 2007)

Moin!

Nach einer endlosen heimfahrt........... (so schien es mir irgendwie) Nää, wat 2 Glühweine ausmachen können 

Die Tour war super . Aber hatten wir auch wirklich spaß, bei den Temparaturen? Bei dem Boden? Bei den Pannen?

Jaaaaaaaaa, wir hatten spaß. 

So, muß los. Muß noch mind. 1 Mio Kunden mit Lebensmitteln versorgen. Weihnachten kommt ja soooooo überraschend...... 


Gruß das Signallicht
Thomas


----------



## Krampe (22. Dezember 2007)

Wo gibts eigentlich das Regionalranking? 
Kann einer nochmal den Link hier veröffentlichen?
Ich möchte mal ges.sehen wo die anderen, die Sackgesichterteams stehen...  
Gruß


----------



## Enrgy (22. Dezember 2007)

Biddascheeeeen Herr Krampus....

http://wp.mtbsite.de/


Hinter uns nur Flaschen, vor uns nur Gedopte!


----------



## Krampe (23. Dezember 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Biddascheeeeen Herr Krampus....
> 
> http://wp.mtbsite.de/
> 
> ...


Danke (für den Link )

Ich halte von dem ganzen Glühweindoping aber nichts...uns dann wird das Ganze noch in Flaschen abgefüllt!? 
Gruß Christof


----------



## Tazz (23. Dezember 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Danke (für den Link )
> 
> Ich halte von dem ganzen Glühweindoping aber nichts...uns dann wird das Ganze noch in Flaschen abgefüllt!?
> Gruß Christof



Na na Du   immer hübsch höflich bleiben  
Muß ja nicht krank werden , dann wärt ihr sicher schon an uns vorbei gezogen  aber so .........  
Sind wir halt ERSTER  

und den 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gibt es immer erst nach der Tour  

Gruß und so


----------



## 2dangerbiker (23. Dezember 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Na na Du   immer hübsch höflich bleiben
> Muß ja nicht krank werden , dann wärt ihr sicher schon an uns vorbei gezogen  aber so .........
> Sind wir halt ERSTER
> 
> ...



NOCH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (23. Dezember 2007)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> NOCH



Aber wir rollen nicht vor dem Kamin.


----------



## Tazz (23. Dezember 2007)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> NOCH




 Du bekommst Fahrverbot  bis Weihnachten


----------



## Krampe (23. Dezember 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Na na Du  immer hübsch höflich bleiben
> Muß ja nicht krank werden , dann wärt ihr sicher schon an uns vorbei gezogen  aber so .........
> Sind wir halt ERSTER
> 
> ...


In der Weihnachtszeit schenkt man sich halt was... 
In diesem Fall wir euch halt den ersten Platz... 
Ich wollte erst in Januar mit dem Training beginnen und in der Vorweihnachtszeit etwas entspannen. 
Ich bleibe lieber bei meinem Ganzjahresgetränk, dann fällt die Umstellung leichter... (welche Umstellung eigentlich? ?)
Und wer sagt eigentlich das es im Wp immer höflich zugeht? 
Wir sind schließlich nicht zu Spaß da.... 
Gruß Christof


----------



## Tazz (23. Dezember 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Und wer sagt eigentlich das es im Wp immer höflich zugeht?




Weil ich ein Mädchen bin


----------



## Redking (23. Dezember 2007)

Die Teams ab dem Rang 14 stecke ich ja *alleine* in die Tasche! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Danke für die Tour Uwe.
Das nächste mal nicht immer durchs Unterholz damit mein Rad kein Single(speeder) während der Tour werden muss. 







Frohes Weihnachtsfest Euch allen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Hammelhetzer (23. Dezember 2007)

Tach Leute.

Brauche dringend eine Sattelstütze in 31.6. Weiß jemand, ob H&S morgen das Ladenlokal geöffnet hat? Hat jemand 'ne Stütze in der Verlosung?

Gruß
Hammelhetzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2dangerbiker (23. Dezember 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Du bekommst Fahrverbot  bis Weihnachten



bald ist ja Weihnachten


----------



## Tazz (23. Dezember 2007)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> bald ist ja Weihnachten



Hmmm.....................  

Na dann Fahrverbot bis 2008  
Aber für alle in eurem Team 

Es grüßt die Tazz


----------



## 2dangerbiker (23. Dezember 2007)

ne


----------



## sibby08 (23. Dezember 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Tach Leute.
> 
> Brauche dringend eine Sattelstütze in 31.6. Weiß jemand, ob H&S morgen das Ladenlokal geöffnet hat? Hat jemand 'ne Stütze in der Verlosung?
> 
> ...


 
H&S hat morgen bis 13:00 Uhr auf.
Ich habe Gestern einen Anruf von dort erhalten das meine Jacke vom Hersteller repariert zurück ist und da hatte ich nach gefragt wegen der Öffnungszeiten Morgen. Dort ist bestimmt weniger los als in den Lebensmittel Geschäften...


----------



## Hammelhetzer (23. Dezember 2007)

Danke!


----------



## Handlampe (23. Dezember 2007)

Bericht zum Kottenforstglühen erspar ich mir. Ich kann nur sagen, mir hat es sehr großen Spass gemacht mit 10 durch die Bank sympatischen Gleichgesinnten durch die Lande zu biken.
Waren ja auch traumhafte Bedingungen. Und bis auf die etwas zugige Fahrt entlang des großen Stromes war es auch überhaupt nicht kalt.

Und damit es sich auch gelohnt hat, die ganze Zeit, unsinniger Weise, die Kamera mitgeschleppt zu haben, gibt es hier mein einziges Bild.


----------



## ultra2 (23. Dezember 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Bericht zum Kottenforstglühen erspar ich mir. Ich kann nur sagen, mir hat es sehr großen Spass gemacht mit 10 durch die Bank sympatischen Gleichgesinnten durch die Lande zu biken.



Ich hätte die Quote ändern können. Aber ich stand ja einsam und verlassen vor dem Krankenhaus und keiner hat mich abgeholt. 

Danke TEAMkollegen


----------



## Tazz (23. Dezember 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich hätte die Quote ändern können. Aber ich stand ja einsam und verlassen vor dem Krankenhaus und keiner hat mich abgeholt.
> 
> Danke TEAMkollegen



Ich war ja da  ....... und Du noch nicht fertig   ............ und der Weihnachtsbaum der quer im Auto lag   war auch noch so ein Hinderungsgrund wegen extremen Platzmangel  

Aber wenn was ist  frag mich , ich erzähl wie es war 

Nur so viel  ES WAR SUPER


----------



## ultra2 (23. Dezember 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ich war ja da  ....... und Du noch nicht fertig   ............ und der Weihnachtsbaum der quer im Auto lag   war auch noch so ein Hinderungsgrund wegen extremen Platzmangel
> 
> Aber wenn was ist  frag mich , ich erzähl wie es war
> 
> Nur so viel  ES WAR SUPER



Papperlapapp Mir fehlten doch nur noch Helm, Bikeklamotten, Rucksack, Rad und Licht. Quasi fast fertig.


----------



## sibby08 (23. Dezember 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Bericht zum Kottenforstglühen erspar ich mir. Ich kann nur sagen, mir hat es sehr großen Spass gemacht mit 10 durch die Bank sympatischen Gleichgesinnten durch die Lande zu biken.
> Waren ja auch traumhafte Bedingungen. Und bis auf die etwas zugige Fahrt entlang des großen Stromes war es auch überhaupt nicht kalt.
> 
> Und damit es sich auch gelohnt hat, die ganze Zeit, unsinniger Weise, die Kamera mitgeschleppt zu haben, gibt es hier mein einziges Bild.


 
Und so sah das ganze aus dem Blickwinkel der Fotografierten aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (25. Dezember 2007)

Wünsche allen Mountainbikerinnen und Mountainbiker ein wunderschönes, besinliches und fröhliches Weihnachtsfest, mit vieelen und lecker und 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Tazz (25. Dezember 2007)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Wünsche allen Mountainbikerinnen und Mountainbiker ein wunderschönes, besinliches und fröhliches Weihnachtsfest, mit vieelen und lecker und
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Du hast den Baum vergessen  







Ja und ich wünsche euch auch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest


----------



## Konfuzius (25. Dezember 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich kann nur sagen, mir hat es sehr großen Spass gemacht mit 10 durch die Bank sympatischen Gleichgesinnten durch die Lande zu biken.
> Waren ja auch traumhafte Bedingungen. Und bis auf die etwas zugige Fahrt entlang des großen Stromes war es auch überhaupt nicht kalt.



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen!  
Super Tour, wie gewohnt bei Handlampe  

Ich wünsche den Tomburgern frohe Weihnachten!  

Grüße
Ralf

PS: ... und vielen Dank für das (TEAM III-obligatorische) Glühwein-Foto


----------



## ultra2 (31. Dezember 2007)




----------



## Enrgy (2. Januar 2008)

Danke nochmals an Karin, Thomas und Uwe für die geile Silvesterparty! 

Hier wurde wieder alles geboten, was eine echte Team Tomburg Veranstaltung ausmacht: nette Gesellschaft, Fachsimpeln und Ablästern bis zum Umfallen, statt beleuchteten Trails gabs Feuerwerk und die Höhenmeter wurden diesmal auf der Tanzfläche erarbeitet, die Dauer der Tour war wie immer nicht genau zu bestimmen, das Feld lichtete sich nach und nach, und als nach knapp 3h Schlaf der Wecker im Schädel hämmerte, war es klar: 

"Wir sind ja nicht zum Spaß hier".....


----------



## Handlampe (2. Januar 2008)

Na, das sind ja zur Zeit herrliche Bedingungen. Mein Bruda und ich werden morgen Abend sicherlich fahren. Ein wenig durch den knallharten Kottenforst.
Wer Lust hat kann sich ja hier melden, dann kann man vielleicht einen Treffpunkt ausmachen.

P.S. 

Nach dem Vorbild des hübschen Kalenders den ich von Volker geschenkt bekommen habe (Danke nochmal) habe ich jetzt einen TT Kalender 2008 erstellt. Wer Einen haben will- bitte melden. Da ich ihn allerdings drucken lasse, gibt's den nicht umsonst: Würde 12 Euronen kosten.
5 Exemplare gibt es, also schnell zugreifen


----------



## Tazz (2. Januar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Nach dem Vorbild des hübschen Kalenders den ich von Volker geschenkt bekommen habe (Danke nochmal) habe ich jetzt einen TT Kalender 2008 erstellt. Wer Einen haben will- bitte melden. Da ich ihn allerdings drucken lasse, gibt's den nicht umsonst: Würde 12 Euronen kosten.
> 5 Exemplare gibt es, also schnell zugreifen



Also bevor ich jetzt den *Fanartikel*  TT Kalender 2008 haben möchte ,müßte ich doch vorher wissen wie er ausschaut ....................


----------



## Giom (3. Januar 2008)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Hey, Du alt werdender Held! Was liest man da, was Du nächstes Jahr so alles fahren möchtes. Beim Swiss-Bike-Masters hätte ich auch inter. mal mitzufahren. Die 5000 HM........ Aber es gibt da ja noch ne kleine Runde !
> 
> 
> Thomas



bin angemeldet
und beim Black Forest und Cristalp stehe ich auch schon auf die Starterliste
Gruß
Guillaume
.
.
.
Krampe


----------



## Kalinka (3. Januar 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Also bevor ich jetzt den *Fanartikel*  TT Kalender 2008 haben möchte ,müßte ich doch vorher wissen wie er ausschaut ....................



Alle angezogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (3. Januar 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Also bevor ich jetzt den *Fanartikel*  TT Kalender 2008 haben möchte ,müßte ich doch vorher wissen wie er ausschaut ....................



Tja, leicht bekleidete Männer auf heißen Öfen halt. DIN A 4 Hochglanz.  

Ansonsten mußt du halt die Katze im Sack kaufen.


----------



## Handlampe (3. Januar 2008)

Bei den Wetteraussichten für das WE hab ich noch mal schnell einen Termin für Morgen Abend eingestellt, um nochmal ohne Fango-Packung zu fahren.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (3. Januar 2008)

Also in Köln beginnt der Fango gerade vom Himmel zu fallen.


----------



## Tazz (3. Januar 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Alle angezogen



Nackelig hätte ich sie auch nicht haben wollen  



Handlampe schrieb:


> Tja, leicht bekleidete Männer auf heißen Öfen halt. DIN A 4 Hochglanz.
> 
> Ansonsten mußt du halt die Katze im Sack kaufen.



Hmmmm   ........... nö sitze ja selbst oft auf nem schicken Rad  .............da brauch ich euch nicht noch in der Küche  

Ich dachte es wären schöne *Landschaftsfotos* von der *Tomburg *...... warum machste keine Trikots ? für euer Team


----------



## on any sunday (3. Januar 2008)

Der Trend geht anscheinend zu Custom Kalendern.  







Tazz schrieb:


> Ich dachte es wären schöne *Landschaftsfotos* von der *Tomburg *...... warum machste keine Trikots ? für euer Team



Weil die Herstellung von zwei Trikots zu teuer ist.


----------



## Kalinka (3. Januar 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ich dachte es wären schöne *Landschaftsfotos* von der *Tomburg *...... warum machste keine Trikots ? für euer Team




Es sind schöne Landschaftsfotos. Du kennst mich doch....was interessieren mich die komischen Radfahrer. Das ist halt immer das Problem. Jedesmal wenn ich abrücke, fährt mir so ein Vogel vor die Linse-ich kann nix dafür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (3. Januar 2008)

Hach ja. Ihr kennt das Spiel. Ersetze im vorherigen Post Kalinka durch Handlampe.


----------



## Tazz (3. Januar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hach ja. Ihr kennt das Spiel. Ersetze im vorherigen Post Kalinka durch Handlampe.



Tja Uwe ......................  

Das wird nicht besser im zunehmenden Alter


----------



## Eifelwolf (3. Januar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...Nach dem Vorbild des hübschen Kalenders den ich von Volker geschenkt bekommen habe (Danke nochmal) habe ich jetzt einen TT Kalender 2008 erstellt. Wer Einen haben will- bitte melden. Da ich ihn allerdings drucken lasse, gibt's den nicht umsonst: Würde 12 Euronen kosten.
> 5 Exemplare gibt es, also schnell zugreifen


 
Volkers Vorbild (ist der eines  ?) kenne ich leider nicht, aber wenn der Kalender in der Art von OaS Selbstgebasteltem wäre, könnte ich mich evtl. leicht zu einem Erwerb durchringen - 1 Euro pro Monat ist der Anblick mir wert!


----------



## Handlampe (4. Januar 2008)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Volkers Vorbild (ist der eines  ?) kenne ich leider nicht, aber wenn der Kalender in der Art von OaS Selbstgebasteltem wäre, könnte ich mich evtl. leicht zu einem Erwerb durchringen - 1 Euro pro Monat ist der Anblick mir wert!



Prima, Helmut

Dann hab ich ja schon 2 an den Mann gebracht. Einer für mich, Einer für meinen Bruda. Bleibt noch Einer übrig. 
Mal schauen ob sich die Herren blitzfitz und Scottti interessieren. Schliesslich gibt es sie ja auch auf dem Ein oder Anderen Bild zu bewundern.


----------



## Handlampe (4. Januar 2008)

Na, da freu ich mich aber. 
Das wird ja ne flotte Runde heut Abend: 7Hiller + redrace. 

Da brauch ich mich zumindest nicht warm anzuziehen. Bei dem Tempo wird mir schon nicht kalt werden.


----------



## redrace (4. Januar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Na, da freu ich mich aber.
> Das wird ja ne flotte Runde heut Abend: 7Hiller + redrace.
> 
> Da brauch ich mich zumindest nicht warm anzuziehen. Bei dem Tempo wird mir schon nicht kalt werden.



HUHU
Du kannst dich entspannen bei meinem Trainingsstand werdet Ihr wohl warten müssen!!


----------



## blitzfitz (4. Januar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Prima, Helmut
> 
> Dann hab ich ja schon 2 an den Mann gebracht. Einer für mich, Einer für meinen Bruda. Bleibt noch Einer übrig.
> Mal schauen ob sich die Herren blitzfitz und Scottti interessieren. Schliesslich gibt es sie ja auch auf dem Ein oder Anderen Bild zu bewundern.



Hi Uwe,

ja, blitzfitz ist dabei. Will auch einen.  
Auch wenn es auch im Moment nicht so ganz mit gemeinsamen Touren klappt, kann ich Eure Nasen dann wenigstens an der Wand bewundern.

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## Handlampe (4. Januar 2008)

Ein sehr feiner Nachtritt durch ein nahezu staubtrockenes 7Gebirge war das heute. Tolle Truppe und ein etwas zügigeres Tempo- wie bei 7 Hiller Beteiligung nicht anders zu erwarten. Trotzdem blieb immer noch Zeit für den ein oder anderen Plausch.

Als Highlight dann am Ende der Grenzgrabentrail + Extension von Stefan: Immer wieder ein Riesenspass bei Nacht.

Ganz besonderer Dank gilt natürlich Tom. Ohne ihn und seinen Ersatzakku wäre die Tour für mich wohl ziemlich früh zu Ende gewesen.
Tja, die Selbstbaulampen sind der Hit- nur die Akkus kränkeln ein wenig.


----------



## MasifCentralier (5. Januar 2008)

Wie wärs denn mit schönen Live-Tomburg Aussichten am Sonntag? DA könnten wir schön ne Runde drehen und uns das Geld für die bunte Pappe sparen


----------



## redrace (5. Januar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ein sehr feiner Nachtritt durch ein nahezu staubtrockenes 7Gebirge war das heute. Tolle Truppe und ein etwas zügigeres Tempo- wie bei 7 Hiller Beteiligung nicht anders zu erwarten. Trotzdem blieb immer noch Zeit für den ein oder anderen Plausch.
> 
> Als Highlight dann am Ende der Grenzgrabentrail + Extension von Stefan: Immer wieder ein Riesenspass bei Nacht.
> 
> ...



Zügiger?? Ich hab gedacht die haben sie nicht mehr alle!!  Aber zum Glück hat mein Akku ja gehalten(nicht der von der Lampe)!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (5. Januar 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn mit schönen Live-Tomburg Aussichten am Sonntag? DA könnten wir schön ne Runde drehen und uns das Geld für die bunte Pappe sparen



Ich weiß nicht, Seb. Gestern wars ja noch schön, aber heute ist es ja schon wieder am sauen und morgen soll auch nicht besser werden. Da sinkt bei mir die Lust wieder auf nahezu 0. Vielleicht wenn demnächst mein neues schlammtaugliches Rädchen  da ist.

P.S. Du bist übrigens das Pin-up des Monats November.


----------



## MasifCentralier (5. Januar 2008)

Goil, wie siehts denn eigentlich in der Trikotfrage aus?


----------



## Blut Svente (5. Januar 2008)

war gestern ne schöne tour tour mit der Handlampe.  Und heute kamen sogar 2 Brüda zu den 7 Hiller rüber... 
LGS


----------



## MasifCentralier (7. Januar 2008)

Hi,
ich wollt mich nur bei Olli für die gestrige Hetzjagd bedanken, die bei gefühlten frühlingshaften Temperaturen (in wirklichkeit 4°-0°C) und fast Matschloser Strecke (bis auf 80% selbiger) uns ins Ahrtal führte, wo es zwar keine Trails(zu nass) dafür aber diverse Kotzrampen zu befahren gab und uns nach 3h (43km/ über 1000hm) völlig gebräunt und schwer abgekämpft (nur Thomas und ich, Olli gings prima) wieder ausspuckte. 
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Handlampe (10. Januar 2008)

Hab gerade auch noch ein wenig geschmöckert. Die Geschichte mit dem Swisscross gefällt mir immer besser. So eine Combi aus top of graubünden und Freeride X Tour fände ich sehr interessant. Dafür würde ich auch den "freien" Tag sausen lassen. 
Wir könnten z.B. mit der räthischen Bahn hoch zum Bernina und dann die Route zum Lago del monte und weiter nach Livigno

Hab mal bei Magicmaps geschaut. Wir bräuchten 2 DVDs um die Region abzudecken. das wären jeweils 79 Teuronen   Da weiß ich noch nicht, ob ich das ausgeben soll.


----------



## Manni (11. Januar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hab gerade auch noch ein wenig geschmöckert. Die Geschichte mit dem Swisscross gefällt mir immer besser. So eine Combi aus top of graubünden und Freeride X Tour fände ich sehr interessant. Dafür würde ich auch den "freien" Tag sausen lassen.
> Wir könnten z.B. mit der räthischen Bahn hoch zum Bernina und dann die Route zum Lago del monte und weiter nach Livigno
> 
> Hab mal bei Magicmaps geschaut. Wir bräuchten 2 DVDs um die Region abzudecken. das wären jeweils 79 Teuronen   Da weiß ich noch nicht, ob ich das ausgeben soll.



Hi Uwe,
hat das Bier doch seine Wirkung getan  

Die DVDs brauchen wir ja auch nicht unbedingt, Jörg besorgt die Tracks und ein paar digimaps haben wir ja. 
Gib mal nen Link, zum Lago del Monte durchs Val da Fain soll es ziemlich fies ausgesetzt sein. Also wenn wir da auf den Poschiavo-Trail verzichten dann müssen wir dafür aber aufs Stilvserjoch und den Goldseetrail. Gegen ein paar Bahnuphills hätte ich dann auch nichts einzuwenden  


Gruß Manni


----------



## MasifCentralier (11. Januar 2008)

N'Abend,
ich glauber ihr solltet euch mal was ins Zeug legen WP mäßig 
WIr sind mit einem Mann in Unterzahl nur 112 Punkte hinter euch


----------



## Giom (11. Januar 2008)

fertig... das _*Giom-Mobile 2008*_ ist fertig







10,44 kg


----------



## MasifCentralier (11. Januar 2008)

Geeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilllll!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (11. Januar 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> fertig... das _*Giom-Mobile 2008*_ ist fertig
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Überteuerter Hersteller, aber sehr schönes Rad.


----------



## Lüni (12. Januar 2008)

Manni schrieb:


> Hi Uwe,
> hat das Bier doch seine Wirkung getan
> 
> Die DVDs brauchen wir ja auch nicht unbedingt, Jörg besorgt die Tracks und ein paar digimaps haben wir ja.
> ...



Es ware doch nur zwei Kölsch 
Manni ich denke es war unsere Taktik aus Überraschungsmoment, einwickelen und Argumenten in einer abgeschlossenen Umgebung

Ich werde die Tracks dieses WE bestellen.

Jörg


----------



## JürgenK (12. Januar 2008)

@Masif...
Super Idee, der Lauf gegen die Kälte


----------



## MasifCentralier (12. Januar 2008)

Ich hoffe es wird auch ein richtiger Erfolg. Wenn du kannst wäre es nett wenn du ein weinig Mund zu Mund Propaganda machen könntest 
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Handlampe (12. Januar 2008)

Hab für Sonntag, den 20. mal wieder einen Termin ab der Tomburg reingestellt.
Ich hoffe, das bis dahin mein neues Rädchen fertig ist.

Termin


----------



## Giom (13. Januar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, das bis dahin mein neues Rädchen fertig ist.



Was baust Du Dir? Brauchst Du nocht Teile?

Ich hätte eine komplette Spark 30 Ausstattung zu verkaufen, als einzelteile natürlich auch:

Reba SL
Mavic Crossride Disk und Shimano CS-M850 Kassette
Avid Juicy 5
Trutativ Firex Kurbel & trettlager
XT-Schaltwerk 2007 noch alte Bauweise)
LX Umwerfer 
LX Shifter 2007 (gleiche funktionalität wie die neuen XTR 2007 bzw. SRAM)
Scott Vorbau & Lenker
Scott Sattel
Shimano Pedale

Alles neu, ich bin nicht einmal damit gefahren.

Wer interessiert an irgendwas interessiert ist, einfach PN mit Preisvorschlag bevor ich die teile sonst in eBay inseriere.

Gruß
Guillaume
PS: den Rahmen behalte ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (13. Januar 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> fertig... das _*Giom-Mobile 2008*_ ist fertig
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit dem Rad wirst Du so manches Rennen verlieren!


----------



## Giom (13. Januar 2008)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Mit dem Rad wirst Du so manches Rennen verlieren!



à propos Rennen... ich habe Deinen Namen in der Staterliste der Swiss Bike Masters nicht gefunden


----------



## MasifCentralier (13. Januar 2008)

Hey Thomas wie wars heute?


----------



## Handlampe (13. Januar 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> Was baust Du Dir? Brauchst Du nocht Teile?
> 
> Ich hätte eine komplette Spark 30 Ausstattung zu verkaufen, als einzelteile natürlich auch:
> 
> ...



Hi Giom

Es wird ein schlammtaugliches Rad - also was mit Nabenschaltung.
Die Kurbel wäre vielleicht interessant für mich. Ich muss allerdings noch abwarten, da ich nicht weiß, welche Achslänge ich brauche für eine gerade Kettenlinie.


----------



## Daywalker74 (14. Januar 2008)

Hilferuf!

In der Nacht von Samstag auf Sonntag ist mir mein Simplon Mythos, Farbe Silber in Alfter, gestohlen worden. Es hatte eine Manitou Black Federganbel drin,Magura Luise FR Bremse Vielleicht hat es ja jemand gesehen.

Tja, Giom, die Ersatzteile werde ich alle brauchen können um mir ein neues Bike aufzubauen 

@Sebatian: War sehr vom Matsch gezeichnet. War aber nicht so anstrengend wie das WE davor


----------



## Happy_User (14. Januar 2008)

Hallo Thomas,

also ich hätte da auch noch eine neue Carbon Sattelstütze K-Lite im Angebot von FSA. Nicht gefahren. 

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## Enrgy (14. Januar 2008)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> In der Nacht von Samstag auf Sonntag ist mir mein Simplon Mythos, Farbe Silber in Alfter, gestohlen worden...



  Isn Witz, oder??


----------



## Daywalker74 (14. Januar 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Isn Witz, oder??



Nein, KEIN Witz! Es ist weg


----------



## Enrgy (14. Januar 2008)

Ach du Schaisse! Ich denk, das Teil steht über den Winter nur im Wohnzimmer?? Ham sie dir die Hütte geknackt oder was? Mann mann mann....


----------



## on any sunday (14. Januar 2008)

Beileid Thomas. Herr Heston würde sagen "nur aus meiner kalten, toten Hand".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (14. Januar 2008)

******* ist ja gar kein Ausdruck. Ich würd den Kerl jagen... wenn er wenigstens das Juchem vom Uwe gestohlen hätte, aber son schönes Simplon... das geht zu weit.
Ich werd auf jeden Fall die Augen offen halten.


----------



## supasini (14. Januar 2008)

nanana - nix gegen echte schöne eifelschweisskunst!
... aber das verstehst du in deinem Alter sicher noch nicht 

aber is echt obakagge. Das schlimmste ist das hilflos-wütende Gefühl hinterher. Mir sind schon einige Räder in meinem Leben geklaut worden, ist jedesmal ein echter Tiefschlag (und das meine ich nicht finanziell, sondern emotional.)
Ich hoffe, das Rad ist aus der Garage und nicht aus dem Häuschen geklaut worden (eben aus diesem Grund).

Aber jetzt hast du wenigstens nen Grund, dir ein schönes Liteville zu kaufen...


----------



## Eifelwolf (14. Januar 2008)

Also so ein Teil hier:





Werde die Augen offenhalten!


----------



## Tazz (14. Januar 2008)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Hilferuf!
> 
> In der Nacht von Samstag auf Sonntag ist mir mein Simplon Mythos, Farbe Silber in Alfter, gestohlen worden. Es hatte eine Manitou Black Federganbel drin,Magura Luise FR Bremse Vielleicht hat es ja jemand gesehen.




*Mensch Thomas *  ,

das tut mir Leid das Dein Rad weg ist   , hoffe es wird wieder gefunden  ......... 


Da kann man nur noch eines sagen " *was für beschissene Ar$chlöscher es doch gibt *"

@(Giom) kleiner Franzose  *sehr *schönes Bike  gut drauf aufpassen 

Gruß Tazz


----------



## Handlampe (14. Januar 2008)

Hmmm, hat fast die Handschrift von dem Heckenpenner, der mir im Sommer die beiden Laufräder von meinem Matschrad abgebaut hat, welches ich mit dickem U-Schloss am Bahnhof stehen hatte. Der wanderte ja auch seelenruhig in unsere Richtung bevor ich ihn gestellt habe. 
Ärgere mich jetzt, das ich nicht die Polizei eingeschaltet habe und solch asoziales Pack hier weiter ungestraft rumläuft.


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. Januar 2008)

Ich glaub in eurer Gegend werde ich nicht mit meinen Rad vorbei kommen   .Sowas ist echt Schei... !!!


----------



## Redking (14. Januar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hmmm, hat fast die Handschrift von dem Heckenpenner, der mir im Sommer die beiden Laufräder von meinem Matschrad abgebaut hat, welches ich mit dickem U-Schloss am Bahnhof stehen hatte. Der wanderte ja auch seelenruhig in unsere Richtung bevor ich ihn gestellt habe.
> Ärgere mich jetzt, das ich nicht die Polizei eingeschaltet habe und solch asoziales Pack hier weiter ungestraft rumläuft.



Thomas ich hoffe du bist dagegen versichert. Sonst ist es doppelt schlimm.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aber Uwe du solltest dem Dieb nicht deine Adresse geben.  
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## sibby08 (14. Januar 2008)

Das ist sehr schade Thomas. Man warum muss es immer solche Idioten geben? Ist echt zum  .
Ich werde auch die Augen offen halten, wenn es auch eher aussichtslos ist  .
Ich hoffe es war gut versichert.


----------



## Daywalker74 (15. Januar 2008)

Erstma vielen dank an eure anteilnahme. 

Bruda: wir müssen jagt auf diesen Typen machen. Vielleicht wohnt der hier in der nähe. Wenn wir Ihn gefunden haben machen wir das mit Ihm ( Monitor=fieser Typ)

Erstmal schauen, wie es weitergeht, von wegen Versicherung und so!

Machts gut!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (15. Januar 2008)

Hey Thomas,

tut mir echt in der Seele weh, dass zu lesen    Ob der auch genau weiss, was er da unterm Hintern hat, ist bestimmt fraglich ?  

Wenn Ihr den Typen gefunden habt, bitte ne kurze PN an mich. Vielleicht können wir ja mit 0,1 Tonnen Kampfgewicht etwas besser argumentieren.


----------



## rpo35 (15. Januar 2008)

Nabend Thomas,

das ist echt 'ne miese Sache - tut mir echt leid für Dich!  
Hoffentlich biste wenigstens entsprechend abgesichert.

Ich schaue hier seit der Trennung der Foren Köln/Aachen eher selten rein. So ideal war diese Teilung meines Erachtens auch nicht. In der Aachener Ecke ist es seit dem definitiv ruhiger geworden und irgendwie hat man nicht mehr alles so auf einen Blick.
Aber ich gelobe Besserung und mache mir auch bald mal Gedanken über eine "Best of" in Aachen.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Handlampe (16. Januar 2008)

*DER PIN-UP KALENDER ist da*

3 Exemplare sind noch da.

Ralf, Helmut und Oli dürften die 3 Interessenten sein. 
Am Sonntag könnte ich die Teile zur Tomburg mitbringen.
Allerdings bei zur Zeit 0 Anmeldungen brauch ich eigentlich gar keinen mitbringen.

P.S.

@Eifelwolf: Du bist ja am WE immer op jöck. Willst du das Teil vielleicht mal in der Woche bei mir abholen.


----------



## Blut Svente (16. Januar 2008)

@ Thomas : MEIN BELEID  
LGS


----------



## Eifelwolf (16. Januar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> *...*
> @Eifelwolf: Du bist ja am WE immer op jöck. Willst du das Teil vielleicht mal in der Woche bei mir abholen.


 
Wenn ich meine exakt 168 Bäume ermordet und durch den Fleischwolf gedreht habe, was nicht mehr lange dauern wird, könnten wir wieder einmal die Werktagabends-KoFo-Runden ins Visier nehmen. Sollte so zeitig sein, dass ich auch das Januar-Bild zumindest noch ein paar Tage ansehen kann...  .


----------



## Handlampe (18. Januar 2008)

Da mich die Erkältung fest im Griff hat und wegen der phantastischen Aussichten hab ich die Sonntagstour um 1 Woche verschoben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (18. Januar 2008)

Am Wochenende gibts eh nur "Venedig"-Touren....alles unter Wasser...


----------



## supasini (18. Januar 2008)

find ich grundsätzlich gut (das mit dem verschieben - nicht Land unter): am Sonntag wird die Schwiegermutter 70 und wir machen das Catering, da gibt's am WE eh keinen (oder nur nen kleinen zwischendurch)


----------



## MasifCentralier (18. Januar 2008)

Och man Uwe, jetzt hatte ich mich extra früh angemeldet weil du so traurig  warst, dass keiner auffer Liste Stand.

@ Helmut
Wie schauts denn bei dir aus?

@Olli, Thomas
Und bei euch?

Lg
Sebastian


----------



## Daywalker74 (18. Januar 2008)

Hi Masi.......!

Bei dem Schmuddelwetter, das am WE angesagt ist, werde ich keinen km auf dem Rad fahren. Werde stattdessen lieber am Sonntag in der Halle 90 Min einem Ball hinterherlaufen.


----------



## MasifCentralier (18. Januar 2008)

Cool, kann man da mitmischen?


----------



## MasifCentralier (25. Januar 2008)

Hi,
hat wer Lust heut den Feierabend zu verradeln? so ab 4 Uhr hatte ich mal gedacht, und dann in die Dämmerung hinein.
Gruß
Sebastian

P.S: Wenn wer Lust hat schreib mir bitte ne Sms: 0152 08575625


----------



## Giom (26. Januar 2008)

Hi,
das wäre cool wenn jemand der morgen die TT-'Sonntagstour fährt etwas Carbon-Paste hätte und die mitbringen könnte. Ich habe heute festgestellt dass meine Sattelstütze leicht runter rutscht und kräftiger möchte ich sie nicht festklemmen... und morgen finde ich kein Radladen offen.
@ Martin, du hast auch eine P6, hast Du zufällig Paste von Syntace?
Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## supasini (26. Januar 2008)

bring die paste mit, hab aber die von dynamics... wenn du dir ein filmdöschen mitbringst kannst du dir was abfüllen, das zeuch braucht man in homöopatischen dosen...

welches rad soll ich denn für morgen aus dem köcher ziehen: hart, schnell und dreckisch oder weich, schaukelnd und langsam?


----------



## Giom (26. Januar 2008)

super, danke


----------



## on any sunday (26. Januar 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> welches rad soll ich denn für morgen aus dem köcher ziehen: hart, schnell und dreckisch oder weich, schaukelnd und langsam?



Vollkommen egal, wenn der Fahrer auch weich, schaukelnd und langsam ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (26. Januar 2008)

micha, wenn du mi'm Panza kommst mach ich das auch 

dann fahren wir wie letztes Jahr lustisch hinterher und kriegen am Schluss die meisten Punkte


----------



## Handlampe (27. Januar 2008)

Hey. Dann können wir uns ja heute wieder ein wenig von dem Siebenhoch -WP - Team absetzten. 
Fehlt eigentlich nur Christof, dann wären wir komplett.

P.S.

Ich will kein Genörgel hören: Die 3 Stunden, die für die zeitliche Tourlänge heute stehen, sind nur die Angaben von einer kopierten Tour von früher  
Hab ich vergessen zu ändern....könnte also durchaus auch ein Stündchen länger werden.


----------



## MasifCentralier (27. Januar 2008)

Aber wir müssen pünktlich zum Handball wieder da sein


----------



## Giom (27. Januar 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> micha, wenn du mi'm Panza kommst mach ich das auch
> 
> dann fahren wir wie letztes Jahr *lustisch *hinterher und kriegen am Schluss die meisten Punkte



die letzte Rampe der Tour letztes Jahr fandt ihr - glaub' ich - nicht ganz so "lustisch"... nimm lieber was leichtes


----------



## Krampe (27. Januar 2008)

Hi,
wenn ich so rausschaue bin ich nicht so motiviert...
Vielleicht wirds ja noch...


----------



## Handlampe (27. Januar 2008)

Falls einer der geneigten Mitfahrer vielleicht noch einen Speichenmagnet für den Tacho zu viel hat: Bitte mitbringen - ich brauche noch Einen


----------



## Giom (27. Januar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Falls einer der geneigten Mitfahrer vielleicht noch einen Speichenmagnet für den Tacho zu viel hat: Bitte mitbringen - ich brauche noch Einen



bring ich mit


----------



## monsterchen (28. Januar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hey. Dann können wir uns ja heute wieder ein wenig von dem Siebenhoch -WP - Team absetzten.


----------



## Krampe (28. Januar 2008)

monsterchen schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (28. Januar 2008)

Und Daywalker hat seine Punkte von der Tour gestern nicht eingetragen, und vor allem, er ist der von unse der die Meisten Punkten gemacht hat


----------



## Hammelhetzer (28. Januar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Falls einer der geneigten Mitfahrer vielleicht noch einen Speichenmagnet für den Tacho zu viel hat: Bitte mitbringen - ich brauche noch Einen



Zwei Magneten sollen das Training ja ungemein vereinfachen - besonders wenn man auf Strecke und nicht auf Fahrzeit traniert .


----------



## Derk (28. Januar 2008)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Zwei Magneten sollen das Training ja ungemein vereinfachen - besonders wenn man auf Strecke und nicht auf Fahrzeit traniert .


----------



## Daywalker74 (28. Januar 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> Und Daywalker hat seine Punkte von der Tour gestern nicht eingetragen, und vor allem, er ist der von unse der die Meisten Punkten gemacht hat



So Giom, alle Punkte nachgetragen. War gestern abend echt nicht mehr in der Lage dazu. Zwei Std. Fußballspielen vor so einer Tour mache ich niiiiieeeee wieder.


----------



## blitzfitz (29. Januar 2008)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> So Giom, alle Punkte nachgetragen. War gestern abend echt nicht mehr in der Lage dazu. Zwei Std. Fußballspielen vor so einer Tour mache ich niiiiieeeee wieder.



Thomas, wo bleibt DAS PHOTO????  

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## MasifCentralier (29. Januar 2008)

Hey Guillaume, sag mal bitte deine Fahrzeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (29. Januar 2008)

sach ma, hast du keine Schule?
eingetragen hat er am Sonntag 3:15 (und das war auch die Ansage am Auto)


----------



## MasifCentralier (29. Januar 2008)

Nö, Schule ist bei mir mehr so ne Freizeitbeschäftigung 
Ich hatte halt 2.,3. Frei. Und du?


----------



## Handlampe (29. Januar 2008)

Soso, in anderen Freds wird ja scheinbar mehr zur Sonntagsour gepostet, als hier.
Allerdings muss ich dem Herrn Sonntag Recht geben: Bei solchen Normalotouren gibt es von meiner Seite keinen Bericht mehr- es sei denn es gab aussergewöhnliche Ereignisse- und so ein defektes Platikbike ist ja nichts aussergewöhnliches.

Und die Fotos hat ja Brüderchen geschossen- dann muss er sie auch reinstellen.

Ich kann übrigens nicht die Meinung von einigen Mitfahrern bestätigen, das es sehr matschig war. Ich fand es sogar ungewöhnlich trocken- also das hab ich viel schlimmer erwartet, nach den Regengüssen der vergangenen Tage.

@supasini: Also, Herr Oberstudienrat. Die Aussage "Es waren keine neuen Trails dabei" hab ich aber auf der Tour von ihnen anders in Erinnerung. Stichwort Houverath


----------



## supasini (29. Januar 2008)

stimmt, die Asphalt-Auffahrt war ich noch nicht gefahren 
aber ich würd gerne den Film über deine Abfahrtskünste sehen


----------



## Enrgy (29. Januar 2008)

Ui, die Schlammschlacht findet hier wohl nach der Tour statt...


----------



## Handlampe (30. Januar 2008)

Am Montag gibt es eine Karnevalsmuffeltour ab der Tomburg. Ich hoffe, das es vielleicht schneit. Dann gibt es eine schöne Runde zum Michelsberg, dieses Mal ganz gemächlich ohne viele Trails, dafür aber mit viel schöner Landschaft.


----------



## MasifCentralier (30. Januar 2008)

Könne wir das nicht lieber Freitag oder Samstag machen?
Und können wir Freitag das mit der Bremse machen?


----------



## Derk (31. Januar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Am Montag gibt es eine Karnevalsmuffeltour ab der Tomburg. Ich hoffe, das es vielleicht schneit. Dann gibt es eine schöne Runde zum Michelsberg, dieses Mal *ganz gemächlich ohne viele Trails*, dafür aber mit viel schöner Landschaft.


glaube ich nicht


----------



## Handlampe (31. Januar 2008)

Derk schrieb:


> glaube ich nicht



...was glaubst du nicht: Das gemächlich, oder die wenigen Trails?

Also bitte, Derk...wenn ich ne langsame Tour ausschreibe....dann ist die auch langsam...oder war dir die Kottenforstrunde damals zu schnell??

Nach diversen als Tour getarnten Rennen brauch ich selber mal was Ruhiges.


----------



## Giom (31. Januar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> und so ein defektes Platikbike ist ja nichts aussergewöhnliches.



Hey
Das Plastikbike hat nichts. das war nur ein Stück Holz im Schaltwerk, der danach ganz nach hinten geguckt hat, und die Kette war  dann so fest zwischen Speichen und kassete, dass ich vorsichtshalber den Kassettenabzieher von Herrn Sonntag genutzt habe... danke Michael

Gestern stellte sich beim Wechsel des Schaltauges heraus, dass der Schaltwerk auch komplett fällig ist.

Da ich am Merida die Riße immer beim Inspizieren des Bikes rechtzeitig gesehen habe, kann ich mich für 2007 nur an 4 Platten erinnern davon 2x wo ich allein unterwegs war, sonst keine defekte unterwegs. Somit dürfte ich bei der Pannenstatistik im Verhältnis zur Fahrleistung noch gut abschneiden

gruß
giom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (31. Januar 2008)

Willste mal meine Pannenstatistik hören?
0,0 und nochmal 0


----------



## Handlampe (31. Januar 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Willste mal meine Pannenstatistik hören?
> 0,0 und nochmal 0




Du bist noch jung....das ändert sich noch. 

Morgen passt mir nicht wirklich zum Bremse montieren. Vielleicht dann doch nächste Woche...

Ich bin auch wieder beim munteren Terminverschieben. 
Da Sonntag schön und Montag iiih werden soll, gibt es die Relaxtour schon am Sonntag

@ultra2: Ich hoffe, du liest das hier noch früh genug, Jens....und ich hoffe natürlich das du am Sonntag trotzdem dabei bist.


----------



## Tazz (1. Februar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Du bist noch jung....das ändert sich noch.
> 
> Morgen passt mir nicht wirklich zum Bremse montieren. Vielleicht dann doch nächste Woche...
> 
> ...



Welch ein schöner Zufall  das *ich *das *hier *gelesen hab  

Der beste Bremsen-Monteur ist der mit dem Namen Merlin  , aber das nur so mal am Rande 

 
*
Gar nicht schlecht*:
Wenn Du Sonntag fährst könnte es sein das die Jungs aus Team III alle dabei sind         außer abgehtdiepost  

ich hingegen werde 

Karneval feiern und da ist sicher das ich Sonntag nicht kann  
Aber macht schöne Fotos für mich 



*Kölle Alaaf *


----------



## on any sunday (1. Februar 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Willste mal meine Pannenstatistik hören?
> 0,0 und nochmal 0



Abgesehen von luftlosen Federelementen und losen Schrauben an tragenden Elementen.


----------



## supasini (1. Februar 2008)

@Zentralmassiv: wenn wir jedes Mal angehalten hätten, wenn du nach ner Lustpumpe geschrien hast wären wir noch mal ne Stunde länger unterwechs gewesen - und ich hätt nen neuen Reizverschluss für meinen Rucksack gebraucht. (Das Angebot mit der Einstellung der Fedaelemente steht!)

@Handlampe:
1. sorry - hab die ganze Zeit überlegt, welche für mich neuen Trails dabei waren und du hattest (latürnich) rächt: die Abfahrt, auf der's Scottti geschmissen hat, war dann doch neu.
2. willst du den GP-Träck haben? dann schreib mal ne Mail mit deiner Mail-Adresse!

@Scottti: wie geht's? Was gebrochen oder nur weh getan?


----------



## Giom (1. Februar 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Willste mal meine Pannenstatistik hören?
> 0,0 und nochmal 0



Hey seb, du meintest auch 2007 oder?



Giom schrieb:


> ...kann ich mich für 2007 nur an 4 Platten erinnern...


----------



## MasifCentralier (1. Februar 2008)

@ all
Als Panne gilt jawohl nur wenn was kapott ist!!!
@Giom
Ne, ich meinte natürlich 2009


----------



## supasini (1. Februar 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Als Panne gilt jawohl nur wenn was kapott ist!!!


----------



## Handlampe (3. Februar 2008)

Neee, war dat schee im Schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (3. Februar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Neee, war dat schee im Schnee



Mein Neid sei euch gewiß . Abäääääär: Irgendwann werde ich wieder soweit hergestellt sein...


----------



## Konfuzius (4. Februar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Neee, war dat schee im Schnee



Jo, dat wor schööön!  
Wieder mal ne nette Tour zusammengestellt, Uwe  
Auch wenn die Wegverhälnisse manchmal Schwierigkeit "mittel" gerechtfertigt hätten, aber der Anblick hats wett gemacht.
Lädst Du die Fotos igendwo im Internet hoch?

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Handlampe (4. Februar 2008)

5 Karnevalsbegeisterte Biker fanden sich zum Sonntagsumzug an der Tomburg ein:

@Lüni: Jörg
@Tom-Siegburg: Tom
@Barak: Barak
@Konfuzius: Ralf
@on any sunday: Micha

Schon an der Tomburg erwarteten  uns die ersten Schneefetzen, allerdings rollten wir zu Beginn der Tour wieder unter die Schneefallgrenze. Wenn dann extra für uns Biker Schlammschutzstege installiert sind, dann sollte man diese natürlich auch nutzen:






Doch bereits in der Auffahrt durften wir dieses ach so seltene weiße Zeug wieder unter die Reifen nehmen:











In Todenfeld war es dann endgültig überall weiß:











Zugegebener Weise bewegten wir uns ständig an der Kante der Schneefallgrenze: Biking on the edge.

Immer wieder änderte sich der Untergrund: Mal knirschend hart, dann wieder weiß gepudert mit nabentiefem schlammigen Untergrund. Halbgefrorenen Pfützen, die mal hielten, mal auch nicht, hübschen Eisplatten, die nicht hielten - zumindest nicht den Biker auf seinem Rad wenn dieser versuchte zu lenken uswusw.
Da wir in Richtung Steinbachtalsperre wieder an Höhe verloren wurde der Untergrund aber nun kontinuierlich wieder brauner im Farbton. Erst ab der Steinbach auf dem langen Anstieg zum Decke Tönnes durften wir wieder die weiße Winterlandschaft genießen:






Die letzten Meter zum Michelsberg waren dann recht zugig, zwar leider nicht mit der erhofften geschlossenen Schneedecke, aber trotzdem sehr schön:






Fast auf dem Gipfel:





Ralf auf dem Gipfel:





Jörg vor dem Gipfel:





Auf Anfangs leicht schneeverwehten Strecke gab es wieder Freude am Fahren. Die längere Abfahrt hinunter in das Lierstal war dann wieder ein Mix aus Schlamm und Schnee. 
Eigentlich sollte der Weg nun ständig leicht bergab, talsauswärts verlaufen.
Gut, im Tal waren wir....aber warum verlief der Weg seit nun 2 km leicht aufwärts: Eine optische Täuschung? Eine Sinnestäuschung, weil das Geläuf so schwer war, dass man nur das Gefühl hatte aufwärts zu fahren?
Die Lösung war schnell gefunden:  Der Guide hatte sich verfahren.
Also alles zurück auf null bzw. zurück zum Abzeig und nun durch das richtige Lierstal weiter abwärts. 
Nach der längeren Auffahrt nach Effelsberg verabschiedeten sich Jörg (Familienpflichten) und Barak (mööd) von dem Rest um über Strasse zurück zur Tomburg zu fahren. Die Sache entwickelte sich doch tatsächlich zur echten TT-Tour.  

Für die Verbliebenen gab es natürlich noch die Attraktion der Region zu bewundern:






Durch das Effelberger Bachtal ging es nun in das Sahrbachtal um dieses komplett bis nach Kreuzberg zu durchfahren. 
Das Vischeltal präsentierte sich wie üblich holprig, schlammig und die letzten Meter nach Hilberath waren dann entsprechend zäh. 
Zu sagen wäre noch, das der Hohlweg von Hilberath parallel zur Strasse nach Altendorf wieder gut fahrbar ist, allerdings der langgezogene Downhill Richtung Tomburg teilweise ziemlich mit Bäumen zugeworfen ist (macht keinen wirklichen Spass mehr).

Mit dem letzten Tageslicht erreichten wir dann die Tomburg.

Bilder in allen Größen gibt es hier


----------



## on any sunday (4. Februar 2008)

Und wiedermal war ich mit dem falschen Fahrzeug am richtigen Ort.  

Feine Tour   mit unerwarteteten Schneefreuden. Dummerweise hatte ich meinen Freireiter schon für La Balma eingemottet und den Oldtimer ausgeführt, mit zeitgemäßen Lenker und Sitzposition, Felgenbremsen und zeitgemäßen Bremswegen im Schnee. Die tauige Schlammpackung wasche ich aber doch lieber vom Odie ab.

Der ca. 30 prozentige Aufschlag auf die angekündigte Wegstrecke konnte Dank der humanen Geschwindigkeit noch verschmerzt werden und die reine Fahrzeit war deutlich größer als bei der TTT vom vergangenen Wochenende. 

Ach ja, könnte mir einer der GPSsler den Track schicken, I-Mehl auf meiner Heimseite.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (4. Februar 2008)

Tja,was soll man zu so ner Tour noch sagen...
Es gab so ziemlich jeden Untergrund den man sich vorstellen kann,
hervorzuheben natürlich die weiße Pracht  
An den Rückweg mag ich nimmer so denken,mein Bike wiegt immer noch 3 Kilo mehr als soll,schlimm diese schlammigen Täler!!!!!

Aber was ich immer noch nicht verstehe...wofür hast du die Rohloff an deinem Rad   
Wie man sehen konnte hat die weder ASR noch ABS und erst recht kein ESP  

War eine schöne "PANNENFREIE" Tour mit netten Mitfahrern,
Danke Uwe für die Schmerzen ähh,schöne Tour  
Bis zum nächsten mal

Grüsse

Tom


----------



## Giom (4. Februar 2008)

Tom-Siegburg schrieb:


> wofür hast du die Rohloff an deinem Rad
> Wie man sehen konnte hat die weder ASR noch ABS und erst recht kein ESP



Weil's wie 'ne Trommelbremse aussieht; das fand der kleine Uwe als Kind bestimmt schön geil um bei vollbremsungen die kumpels zu beeindrucken. Jetzt bremst das Ding wegen Übergwicht auch noch Berg hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (4. Februar 2008)

Tom-Siegburg schrieb:


> Aber was ich immer noch nicht verstehe...wofür hast du die Rohloff an deinem Rad
> 
> War eine schöne "PANNENFREIE" Tour mit netten Mitfahrern,
> Danke Uwe für die Schmerzen ähh,schöne Tour



Also, Tom. Da hast du die Antwort auf deine Frage schon direkt gegeben.

Stichwort: PANNENFREI


----------



## MasifCentralier (5. Februar 2008)




----------



## Enrgy (5. Februar 2008)

By the way, Uwe, willst du dir dein neues Schalammbike nicht im Sommer beim Juchem umlackieren lassen? Der hat bestimmt noch ein paar Liter alten 90er Jahre Kirmes-Effekt-Lack im Keller. Damit wir wieder was zu lästern haben, wenn das Rad ansonsten schon keine Ausfälle hat...


----------



## supasini (5. Februar 2008)

wo ist das neue Rad denn zu bewundern? Photo?!


----------



## on any sunday (5. Februar 2008)

In voller Schönheit. klick mich


----------



## supasini (5. Februar 2008)

alter Falter! dassiss ja ma goiel. Neidfaktor 99% (bis auf die Bremse).
mir gefallen die verschiebbaren Ausfaller auch besser als die Excenterlösungen am Tretlager, weiß is sowas von Hip, wusste gar nicht, dass Uwe so modisch ist!
Glückwunsch!
wo kann man sich das Rad abholen?


----------



## Enrgy (5. Februar 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> ...wo kann man sich das Rad abholen?



Frag mal den Dieb der anderen beiden Bikes...


----------



## Daywalker74 (7. Februar 2008)

Jungs, was ist mit mit einer Tour am Sonntag?? Wetter soll ja jut werden! Bruda, wie siehts aus? Stellst Du was rein? Oder wird mal zur abwechslung Rennrad gefahren???


----------



## Giom (7. Februar 2008)

Sonntag geht bei mir nicht...


----------



## Krampe (8. Februar 2008)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Jungs, was ist mit mit einer Tour am Sonntag?? Wetter soll ja jut werden! Bruda, wie siehts aus? Stellst Du was rein? Oder wird mal zur abwechslung Rennrad gefahren???


Ja Ja Ja ... 
Aber bitte nicht Rennrad.
Wie wärs mit einer schönen Endorfin - Tour?  
Grüsse  
Krampe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (8. Februar 2008)

Sehr gute Idee, wo ja gerade der Frühling ausbricht, nur bloß nix unter 2" Reifenbreite.


----------



## AGE73 (8. Februar 2008)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Jungs, was ist mit mit einer Tour am Sonntag?? Wetter soll ja jut werden! Bruda, wie siehts aus? Stellst Du was rein? Oder wird mal zur abwechslung Rennrad gefahren???



Hallo Thomas, 

was heißt gut? Es soll spitze werden.. 

Je nachdem wie groß(STEIL) die Route am Sonntag wird, wäre ich dabei 

Ciao
Angelo


----------



## MasifCentralier (9. Februar 2008)

Euch viel Spaß Morgen, ich bin total schlapp, und werde wohl Morgen nur mit Mühe durchs Haus fibern.


----------



## Handlampe (10. Februar 2008)

Puh, bin total unentschlossen. Ich weiß nur Eins: ICH WILL RAD FAHREN

Von den benachbarten Radtreffs macht auch leider niemand was. 
Rennrad fänd ich heute am Besten: Ohne Matsch....mal schauen


----------



## supasini (10. Februar 2008)

RR is ne feine Alternative - bin gestern fast fünf Stunden unterwegs gewesen, war absolut Klasse! und hinterher muss auch nicht geputzt werden


----------



## Daywalker74 (10. Februar 2008)

Kurzes Statement zur Tour von vor 2 Wochen

THEMA: Wir sind nicht zum Spaß hier







Hier noch eine "kleine" Bildserie, geschossen vom selben Standort:

Uwe in der Senke 





Giom (mit Rad) in der selben Senke


----------



## supasini (10. Februar 2008)

sehr schön, Thomas.
Aber ich warte immer noch auf die Heldenwiedios


----------



## Krampe (11. Februar 2008)

Da hätten wir uns ja fast getroffen...schade...
Ich hab morgens aber leider nicht mehr ins Forum geschaut ob ihr fahrt. 
Zugegeben, ich bin ein wenig begeistert vom Rad.. 
Heute ist aber def. der Akku leer.. 
Gruß Christof


----------



## MasifCentralier (11. Februar 2008)

Wasn fürn Rad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (11. Februar 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Wasn fürn Rad?



Fahrrad...


----------



## MasifCentralier (11. Februar 2008)

Haha, dass hört sich doch schwer nach neum Rad an, oder?


----------



## Handlampe (11. Februar 2008)

Krampe schrieb:


> Da hätten wir uns ja fast getroffen...schade...



Wozu hast du eigentlich Telefone? 
Naja, die Telefone hab ich ja erreicht, aber mit Telefonen alleine kann man leider nicht sprechen.

@daywalker74:   *BRUDA....wo bleibt der Bericht zur Höllenfahrt??*


----------



## Enrgy (11. Februar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> @daywalker74:   *BRUDA....wo bleibt der Bericht zur Höllenfahrt??*



Ihr seid zur Hölle gefahren??


----------



## Krampe (12. Februar 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Haha, dass hört sich doch schwer nach neum Rad an, oder?


Gut, schwer ist das Rad auch noch..., aber nur das hintere... 
@Handlampe; Und ich hab mich schon gefragt warum du auf Rauchzeichen nicht antwortest... 
Übrigens, ich beobachte gerade das auch andere Leute sich neue Räder zugelegt haben...bzw. in den WP eingestiegen sind  . Bei der Farbe würde ich da auf eine "Grüne Froschlackiereung" tippen..  
Gruß Christof


----------



## supasini (12. Februar 2008)

na, das is ja ma erfreulich...
...und so ne schöne Platzierung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (12. Februar 2008)

..vor allem schlüssige Argumentation  :





Freue mich, zumal ich die letzte Zeit bezgl. meinerseits standhaft angekündigten Frosch-Revivals von vielen nur noch mitleidig angeschaut worden bin  .


----------



## MasifCentralier (12. Februar 2008)

Mir war schon vor 3 Wochen oder so was beim H&S über den Weg gehüpft, aber dass dieses etwas auch so scnell wieder durch die Wälder hüpft hätte ich nicht gedacht. 

@Boris 
Was ist es denn geworden? Stage?


----------



## Handlampe (12. Februar 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ihr seid zur Hölle gefahren??




Jau


----------



## Krampe (15. Februar 2008)

Hallo Wp Team,
jetzt nach dem überschreiten der 600er Marke brauche ich Urlaub     von dem ganzen Fahrstress... 
bis in einer Woche
Gruß Christof


----------



## Daywalker74 (16. Februar 2008)

Tja, "Urlaub" hatte ich auch letzte Woche. Aber pünklich zum Urlaub kam der Virus. Der hat mich voll umgehauen. Aber langsam gehts wieder besser. Aber aufs Radfahren werde ich noch ne weile verzichten müssen.


----------



## supasini (16. Februar 2008)

ich werde dieses WE auch mal was anderes als Radeln machen, nachdem ich in den letzten 7 Tagen über 375 km gefahren bin und zwar nicht die 600, aber immerhin die 500er Marke geknackt hab...
Aber das war ja auch ein Wetterschen, was?!


----------



## Tazz (16. Februar 2008)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Tja, "Urlaub" hatte ich auch letzte Woche. Aber pünklich zum Urlaub kam der Virus. Der hat mich voll umgehauen. Aber langsam gehts wieder besser. Aber aufs Radfahren werde ich noch ne weile verzichten müssen.



Mensch Thomas  

Schade das Du nicht mit fahren konntest auf dem Jakobsweg  hätte Dir sicher viel Spaß gemacht

Das nächste mal buchst Du bitte die Erkältung/Grippe für danach


----------



## Handlampe (18. Februar 2008)

Extra für meinen Bruder gibt es am Sonntag die TT - REHA - Tour.

Ich denke, ich werde nach der Naafbachtalrunde mit bibi am Vortag auch ein wenig Ruhe gebrauchen.

Hier geht es zu den REHA - Plätzen


----------



## Daywalker74 (19. Februar 2008)

SupaBrada! Bin dabei.


----------



## bibi1952 (20. Februar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Extra für meinen Bruder gibt es am Sonntag die TT - REHA - Tour.
> 
> Ich denke, ich werde nach der Naafbachtalrunde mit bibi am Vortag auch ein wenig Ruhe gebrauchen.
> 
> Hier geht es zu den REHA - Plätzen



Hallo Uwe,
ich werde meine Reha am Sonntag mit der Familie  beim Frühstücksbuffet in Siegburg vornehmen. 
Zudem ist mir die andere Rheinseite suspekt . Ich bin dort noch nie mit dem Bike gefahren.

Bei den bisherigen Teilnehmern zur Tour Naafbachtal strong werden wir schon etwas über die Trails heizen können. Die Wetteraussichten sind auch gut (+16°). Die Reha am Sonntag wird gut tun.

VG Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (20. Februar 2008)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Ich bin dort noch nie mit dem Bike gefahren.



Solltest du aber mal tun, Werner. Gibt auch feine Eckchen bei uns hier.


----------



## Handlampe (20. Februar 2008)

Na, wenn so viele Bikersleut am Sonntag zu uns kommen um im TT- Land zu fahren, dann muss ich auch ein paar Zückerchen mit rein packen.

Ahrtal dürfte da genau das Richtige sein. Die Trails vom Steinerberg sind zwar nicht ganz einfach, aber dafür soo schön.


----------



## RennKröte (20. Februar 2008)

Huhu...... 

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt was für Zückerchen, soll ich Protektoren einpacken vieleicht


----------



## joscho (20. Februar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ahrtal dürfte da genau das Richtige sein. Die Trails vom Steinerberg sind zwar nicht ganz einfach, aber dafür soo schön.



Ah, verstehe - die REHA brauche ich nach der Tour 
Allein die weideähnliche Landschaft auf dem Steinerberg und der Ausblick vom selbigen ist die Anstrengung wert.


----------



## Handlampe (20. Februar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Huhu......
> 
> Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt was für Zückerchen, soll ich Protektoren einpacken vieleicht



Neenee, so schlimm wird es auch nicht. Gibt ein, zwei Stellen die ein wenig schwieriger sind, aber noch lange kein Grund sich in ne Rüstung zu zwängen.


----------



## RennKröte (20. Februar 2008)

Sach das mal nicht, Du weißt nicht wie dusselig ich sein kann, ehrlich... auf mich wirkt laut anderer schonmal die 2fache Erdanziehung....

Wie das was wir Sonntag am Bach hatten oder was doller....???
So unbequem ist das gar nicht, sind nur Knie- und Armprotektoren.


----------



## Scaramouche (20. Februar 2008)

Ich dachte das wird ne Reha-Tour - auch für (Wieder)Einsteiger? Ich wollte noch einen Bekannten mitbringen, der noch nicht so geländegängig ist...


----------



## Enrgy (20. Februar 2008)

Scaramouche schrieb:


> Ich dachte das wird ne Reha-Tour - auch für (Wieder)Einsteiger? Ich wollte noch einen Bekannten mitbringen, der noch nicht so geländegängig ist...



Wiedereinsteiger mit sehr guter Kondition und exzellenter Bikebeherrschung...


----------



## RennKröte (21. Februar 2008)

Scaramouche schrieb:


> Ich dachte das wird ne Reha-Tour - auch für (Wieder)Einsteiger? Ich wollte noch einen Bekannten mitbringen, der noch nicht so geländegängig ist...



Ach fahr einfach mit, mehr als umfallen kann man ja nicht, auch wenn das schonmal echt wehtut, meistens überlebt man das....!!!  

Naja und falls doch schwer werden wird und es Dich beruhigt, ich kann auch nix, aber ich hab Spaß dabei   

Und wenn´s nicht klappt, dann haben se uns halt am Arsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom-Siegburg (21. Februar 2008)

Och...der Uwe kann auch warten und einen ziehen  
Die letzte Tour im Schnee is mir so an die Substanz gegangen,da brauchte ich für die letzen km seelische Unterstützung...hat er ganz gut gemacht  
Und für die Damen hat er bestimmt ein Abschleppseil dabei...is ein toller Trainingsefekt


----------



## RennKröte (21. Februar 2008)

Stimmt, das mit dem Ziehen hat mein Mann auch mal mit mir gemacht...damals...als ich auf mein erstes Rennen wollte... ....da musste ich ihn die Berge hoch ziehen!!!

Tja auf das Rennen bin ich nie gefahren....seufz....


----------



## Kalinka (21. Februar 2008)

Tom-Siegburg schrieb:


> ...Und für die Damen hat er bestimmt ein *Abschleppseil* dabei...is ein toller Trainingsefekt



Hey, *das* gehört mir


----------



## Scaramouche (21. Februar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Ach fahr einfach mit, mehr als umfallen kann man ja nicht, auch wenn das schonmal echt wehtut, meistens überlebt man das....!!!
> 
> Naja und falls doch schwer werden wird und es Dich beruhigt, ich kann auch nix, aber ich hab Spaß dabei
> 
> Und wenn´s nicht klappt, dann haben se uns halt am Arsch





    ok ok - das hat mich überzeugt! Also - an alle Bergbezwinger - ihr habt einen Bremsklotz dabei


----------



## RennKröte (21. Februar 2008)

Scaramouche schrieb:


> ok ok - das hat mich überzeugt! Also - an alle Bergbezwinger - ihr habt einen Bremsklotz dabei



Inkl. mir mind. 2 würde ich sagen


----------



## Eifel-Litti (22. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe mich gerade angemeldet und verstärke am Sonntag die Fraktion der Nichtsotollfahrer.

Freut sich auf's persönliche Kennenlernen: Eifel-Litti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (22. Februar 2008)

Sag mal Bruda, gibt es am Sonntag was umsonst?? Schon 20 Anmeldungen 

Ist ja hammer.


----------



## Eifelwolf (22. Februar 2008)

Alles Dir zu Ehren, Thomas  !!!

@ Uwe: Hab Mich ja lange nicht gemeldet, läuft der Kalender-Deal noch? Würde dann Kohle mitbringen; reicht aber, wenn ich das Teil die näxten Wochen einmal Werktagsabends ins Auto legen kann, bevor ich es durch die Gegend im Rucksack spazieren fahre.


----------



## Enrgy (22. Februar 2008)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Sag mal Bruda, gibt es am Sonntag was umsonst??



Kurze-Hose-Wetter.... 

PS: vielleicht komm ich auch noch...


----------



## RennKröte (22. Februar 2008)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Sag mal Bruda, gibt es am Sonntag was umsonst?? Schon 20 Anmeldungen
> 
> Ist ja hammer.



Nöööööööööö gibbet bestimmt nicht, ist ja keine Kaffee Fahrt gemäß Postwurfsendung "Und jeder Gast erhält...."    

Wobei ´n Freßkorb ja schon ne nette Geste wäre, oder ´n Wurstpaket, Akkuschrauber, Rheumadecke..........bla.......bla..........bla........

War letzte Woche eben voll spaßy....und nu sind´s wieder so viele  

Ich freu micht


----------



## supasini (22. Februar 2008)

ma guckn, ob ich cepaea auch noch überredet kriege...


----------



## MasifCentralier (22. Februar 2008)

@ Uwe
Wär trotzdem cool, wenn du den Kalender mitbringst, dann kann ich mir den auch ma angucken.
Gruß
da Seb


----------



## Handlampe (22. Februar 2008)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Alles Dir zu Ehren, Thomas  !!!
> 
> @ Uwe: Hab Mich ja lange nicht gemeldet, läuft der Kalender-Deal noch? .



Kalender sind leider aus, Helmut. Den letzten hat dein krampiger Teamkollege erhalten. Aber der neue Kalender für 2009 ist ja schon in Arbeit. Da kommen dieses Mal auch nur Bilder von 2008 rein. 

Mal schauen. Am Sonntag gibt es doch bestimmt wieder ein paar nette Frühlingsmotive für den Monat Februar.


----------



## Krampe (22. Februar 2008)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Sag mal Bruda, gibt es am Sonntag was umsonst?? Schon 20 Anmeldungen
> 
> Ist ja hammer.


Die Touren werden ja immer perfekter...
Wie wärs mit gratis Weizenbier am Steinerberghaus?


----------



## Handlampe (22. Februar 2008)

Krampe schrieb:


> Die Touren werden ja immer perfekter...
> Wie wärs mit gratis Weizenbier am Steinerberghaus?



Na klar....aber nur für's TT. Wie sieht es aus, Christof, fahren wir zusammen zur Tomburg?


----------



## MasifCentralier (22. Februar 2008)

Juhuu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (22. Februar 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> @ Uwe
> Wär trotzdem cool, wenn du den Kalender mitbringst, dann kann ich mir den auch ma angucken.
> Gruß
> da Seb



Kann dir zumindest das Playmate Februar zeigen:


----------



## MasifCentralier (22. Februar 2008)

Geil, da lag Schnee aufm Nürburgring, oder wo ist das?


----------



## Handlampe (22. Februar 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Geil, da lag Schnee aufm Nürburgring, oder wo ist das?



Jau, ich glaub, vor 3 Jahren.


----------



## MasifCentralier (22. Februar 2008)

Hatte ich mir fast gedacht. So richtig Schnee wird hier wohl niemehr liegen.


----------



## Giom (22. Februar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Na klar....aber nur für's TT. Wie sieht es aus, Christof, fahren wir zusammen zur Tomburg?



werde morgen nach 10 Tagen krankeitsbedinge Pause zum ersten mal auf dem bike sitzen, je nachdem wie es läuft komme ich vielleicht sonntag auch. Evtl. gerne auch mit Anfahrt. Wann würdet ihr dafür starten?


----------



## Handlampe (22. Februar 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> werde morgen nach 10 Tagen krankeitsbedinge Pause zum ersten mal auf dem bike sitzen, je nachdem wie es läuft komme ich vielleicht sonntag auch. Evtl. gerne auch mit Anfahrt. Wann würdet ihr dafür starten?



Anfahrt mit dem Rad wäre nicht schlecht, allerdings sehe ich für die Abfahrt im wahrsten Sinne schwarz. Mit 20 Leuten zum Steinerberg- bis zur Tomburg zurück dürfte es mit dem Tageslicht kein Problem geben, allerdings dann weiter nach Alfter (mind. 1 Stunde)....hmmm...hab eigentlich keine Lust die Lampen mitzunehmen.


----------



## rockforce (22. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin der Tobias. Komme wie Supasini aus Euskirchen und lese hier schon einige Zeit mit. Kenne auch den Sebastian. Er ist ja bei uns im Verein.
Wäre es ein Problem,wenn ich Sonntag auch mitfahren würde ? 

Gruß Rockforce !


----------



## Daywalker74 (22. Februar 2008)

@Bruda Du kannst ruhig mit dem Rad anfahren, wenn Du magst. Werde mit dem Auto zur Tomburg kommen. Wenn der Verkrampte möchte, dann nehme ich Ihn auch mit zurück.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Handlampe (23. Februar 2008)

rockforce schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin der Tobias. Komme wie Supasini aus Euskirchen und lese hier schon einige Zeit mit. Kenne auch den Sebastian. Er ist ja bei uns im Verein.
> Wäre es ein Problem,wenn ich Sonntag auch mitfahren würde ?
> ...



Tach Tobi

Is natürlich kein Problem. Denk aber dran, das die sonntägliche Tour wirklich langsam wird...du weißt ja....REHA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (23. Februar 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> werde morgen nach 10 Tagen krankeitsbedinge Pause zum ersten mal auf dem bike sitzen, je nachdem wie es läuft komme ich vielleicht sonntag auch. Evtl. gerne auch mit Anfahrt. Wann würdet ihr dafür starten?



Hmmm willste von Troisdorf aus starten??? 

Mal schauen ob ich auch kann.

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## joscho (23. Februar 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Mal schauen ob ich auch kann.



Na logisch kannste. Musst doch mein nun nicht mehr ganz so schiefes Hinterrad begutachten  Ausserdem verhindert das von Anfang an jegliche Diskussion bzgl. "wer macht den Backguide"


----------



## Redking (23. Februar 2008)

Watt!!!! Hinten fahren?????
Nöööö ich möchte mal andere Bilder machen!

Den Weg zur Tomburg müsste ich noch kennen. 
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## joscho (23. Februar 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Watt!!!! Hinten fahren?????
> Nöööö ich möchte mal andere Bilder machen!



Aufstand, Streik, Revolution - ich fasse es nicht  Sag jetzt blos noch, Du fährst nicht in rot


----------



## Giom (23. Februar 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Hmmm willste von Troisdorf aus starten???



nein, ich wäre von der TT-Zentrale gestartet. Hälst Du mich für verrückt?


----------



## Redking (23. Februar 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> nein, ich wäre von der TT-Zentrale gestartet. Hälst Du mich für verrückt?



Du mich dann aber!
Mir bleibt wenn ich mit will nichts anderes übrig.
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (23. Februar 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> nein, ich wäre von der TT-Zentrale gestartet. Hälst Du mich für verrückt?






*ach ist das schön bei euch*  
..........freue mich auf Sonntag


----------



## supasini (23. Februar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Tach Tobi
> 
> Is natürlich kein Problem. Denk aber dran, das die sonntägliche Tour wirklich langsam wird...du weißt ja....REHA



das passt schon, der Tobi fährt ja auch ne REHA (oder so) - bei unserer letzten Tour konnte ich das nicht so genau erkennen, war ein kleines bisschen schlammig...


----------



## rockforce (23. Februar 2008)

ich entscheide bis heute abend ob ich mitfahre. hängt davon ab, ob ich mir überlege klitschko zu gucken oder nicht. 
wie komm ich mit dem bike von euskirchen am besten zur tomburg ?


----------



## Eifelwolf (23. Februar 2008)

rockforce schrieb:


> ich entscheide bis heute abend ob ich mitfahre. hängt davon ab, ob ich mir überlege klitschko zu gucken oder nicht.
> wie komm ich mit dem bike von euskirchen am besten zur tomburg ?


 
1. Mit dem "Voreifelexpress" (Zug) von EU nach Rheinbach oder Meckenheim und von dort den Rest per Bike

2. Per Bike immer am Fuße der Eifel entlang (parallel zu Landstraße EU-Rheinbach-Wormersdorf)

3. Du bist um 10.15 Uhr bei mir (Nähe Kneipe "Zu den vier Winden", erreichbar von EU über Kirchheim - Queckenberg/Loch) und wir fahren zusammen weiter. Dann sag' mir Bescheid. Sind allerdings ein paar Höhenmeterchen mehr.


----------



## rockforce (23. Februar 2008)

Stimmt doch, dass die Tour um 11.30 Uhr startet oder ?
Ich werde mir mal überlegen, wie ich dahin fahre. Werde mich aber dann hier nochmal melden. Würden wir uns dann an den vier Winden treffen ?

Danke für die Infos !


----------



## Eifelwolf (23. Februar 2008)

Startzeit lt. LMB: 11.30 Uhr (also nach der Kirche).
Bezgl. genauem Treffpunkt hast DU eine PN - sag' aber vorher Bescheid, wenn Du mitfährst.


----------



## rockforce (23. Februar 2008)

Ja danke ! 
Werde mich spätestens heute Abend melden.


----------



## rockforce (23. Februar 2008)

ein freund (stefan alias Speed-King) von mir, der auch im rsv ist, kommt morgen auch noch mit. ist ja kein problem oder ?

@ Eifelwolf

wir kommen morgen direkt zur tomburg.


----------



## Krampe (23. Februar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Anfahrt mit dem Rad wäre nicht schlecht, allerdings sehe ich für die Abfahrt im wahrsten Sinne schwarz. Mit 20 Leuten zum Steinerberg- bis zur Tomburg zurück dürfte es mit dem Tageslicht kein Problem geben, allerdings dann weiter nach Alfter (mind. 1 Stunde)....hmmm...hab eigentlich keine Lust die Lampen mitzunehmen.


Hi Uwe,
Komm, wir reisen per Rad an... 
Wenn uns dein Bruda mit zurück nimmt ist das super.. 
Kommst du bei mir vorbei?(liegt ja auf dem Weg) 
Mir fällt gerade ein das es am Steinerberghaus gar kein Weizenbier gibt.. 
Also bis morgen...
Christof


----------



## Krampe (23. Februar 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> nein, ich wäre von der TT-Zentrale gestartet. Hälst Du mich für verrückt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (23. Februar 2008)

Krampe schrieb:


> Hi Uwe,
> Komm, wir reisen per Rad an...
> Wenn uns dein Bruda mit zurück nimmt ist das super..
> Kommst du bei mir vorbei?(liegt ja auf dem Weg)
> ...



OK, wir fahren mit dem Rad. Ich würde dann um 10 Uhr bei mir starten.


----------



## Redking (23. Februar 2008)

Wenn ich morgen noch fahren kann bin ich um 10Uhr bei dir Uwe. 
Trage mich aber erst morgen früh ein!
Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Giom (24. Februar 2008)

doch ohne anreise für mich. sehen uns direkt an der Tomburg


----------



## Redking (24. Februar 2008)

Da habe ich wohl Pech gehabt.

Zu spät wachgeworden. 


Ohne Wunder keine Tour.

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Scaramouche (24. Februar 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Wenn ich morgen noch fahren kann bin ich um 10Uhr bei dir Uwe.
> Trage mich aber erst morgen früh ein!
> Viele Grüße
> Klaus



Hey Klaus,
ich hoffe du bist dabei, wer ist den sonst mein Betreuer als Bremsklotz?


----------



## Red Devil (24. Februar 2008)

Sorry Uwe,

mußt mich doch wieder abmelden, bekomme es leider zeitlich nicht geregelt!

CU Boris


----------



## Enrgy (24. Februar 2008)

Sodele, bevor hier die große Beweihräucherung losgeht, hier der Link zum Video der Serpentinenabfahrt nach Reimerzhoven. Hauptdarsteller ist irgend so´n kranker Typ... 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2P1DS59L

Leider hat meine SD-Karte wohl nen Schlag, so daß der obere Teil vom Steinerberg zum Schrock über die Felsen verloren gegangen ist. Ließ sich leider auch mit Rettungstools nix machen... 
Also Uwe, nich heulen, müssmer eben nochmal fahren. Dann schreibste die Tour ja eh als "schnell" und "schwierig" aus.... 

Ach ja, es war wirklich ein geiler Tag und ich hab wieder ein paar neue Trails kennen gelernt.


----------



## Giom (24. Februar 2008)

kann mir jemand die Tourdaten von heute sagen? km? Hm? Fahrzeit?
guillaume
PS das war kein Tomburger Wetter heute, aber gut so!


----------



## MasifCentralier (24. Februar 2008)

Giom, wie wollen wir eigentlich unsere Fahrzeit feststellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennKröte (24. Februar 2008)

Huhu.... 

Dann fang ich mal fluchs an mit der Beweihrächerung 

Man oh man Uwe, was ne schicke Tour und total geniale Zuckerchen die Du da raus gesucht hast 

Bin begeistert von der Eifel, man was ist das schööööön da oben auf dem Berg  

Ich buche Dich und Deinen Bruda zum Bergtraining, das muss ich noch verstärkt in mein Programm aufnehmen!!!!!

Für die Gegend würd ich auch im Sommer in der Woche angereist kommen, da bleibst ja länger hell 

Macht ihr denn auch schonmal Mehrtagestouren durch Eure Heimat???? Das würd ich mir wünschen, wenn sowas geht 

Ach und Lissy, Respekt an Deinen Bekannten, ich hätte mich durch die Tour nach dem 3. mal auf´m Radel nicht so grandios geschlagen 

lichsten Dank TeamTomburg

Krötchen


----------



## RennKröte (24. Februar 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> kann mir jemand die Tourdaten von heute sagen? km? Hm? Fahrzeit?
> guillaume
> PS das war kein Tomburger Wetter heute, aber gut so!



Huhu Bike Verschleißer...hatte ich auf´m Parkplatz auch gefragt, der Helmut (Eifelwolf) soll die Tour wohl per Tschipies mitgeschnitten haben?!!?!


----------



## Eifel-Litti (24. Februar 2008)

Wunderbare Tour und das mit dem Wetterchen, das habt Ihr ebenfalls klasse hingekriegt. Das einzige, was für mich noch offen ist, ist die Frage, ob denn mittlerweile mein Kaffee auf der Steinerberghütte fertig ist. Aber so wie ich die Lage einschätze, dauert das bis zur nächsten Tour...

Nochmals vielen Dank an die Initiatoren bzw. Guides, hat mir viel Freude gemacht.

Viele Grüße @all und bis bald mal wieder, Eifel-Litti

P.S.: @Enrgy: Das mit dem Video kriege ich niocht hin, muss man da einen Code eingeben oder sich anmelden oder was?


----------



## Giom (24. Februar 2008)

Hallo Mitfahrerin mit Bergisch-Gladbach-Bikerin Haarschnitt

Höhenmeter habe ich schon mal: 1181, Nur km und Fahrzeit wurden nicht aufgenommen.
Dann warten wir mal auf Helmut für die km. Spooky müßte ungefähr die gleiche Fahrzeit haben wie ich, aber ganz so genau muss es auch nicht sein.

Fürs Bergtraining kann ich Dir die Rückseite der Löwenburg empfehlen, pass aber auf die Spurrrilen auf

Gruß
guillaume


----------



## ultra2 (24. Februar 2008)

Schließe mich in der mir eigenen überschwenglichen Prosa an:

Danke Uwe.


----------



## sibby08 (24. Februar 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> ...Fürs Bergtraining kann ich Dir die Rückseite der Löwenburg empfehlen, pass aber auf die Spurrrilen auf
> 
> Gruß
> guillaume


 
Er meint damit das hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (24. Februar 2008)

Danke Uwe,  mal wieder ganz großes Kino 

Die Highlights aus meiner Sicht; tolle Trails, die töffelige Bedienung mit dem schlechtesten Kaffee der Region und Sitzstreik auf dem Trail kannte ich auch noch nicht


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (24. Februar 2008)

Hey Uwe

Absolut geiles Profil. Super Tour. Mit schönen Anstiegen und tollen Single-Trails. 

Also das Ahrtal ist grandios. Nur die Bedienung auf derAlm war "*******".  

Kein Bier und der Kaffee war auch grottenschlecht. Aber du sagtest ja, dass du den Laden evt. übernehmen willst. Als sogenannten Bikeranlaufpunkt. 

Neeee war schon traumhaft einen Weinberg zu erklimmen. War nicht das letzte mal in der Eifel an der Ahr........

und vielen Dank an unseren Backguide. hast du nicht am Ende noch Schokolade  verteilt. Oder wer war das 

Hätte fast nichts mehr abbekommen, weil Klaus soviel davon gegessen hat 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## RennKröte (24. Februar 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Er meint damit das hier:



Na damit kann ich ja nicht so viel anfangen, aber macht nix ich komm mit wenn ihr auf mich wartet!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wann und wo????

Wie jetzt hm und keine Länge???? Also ich mein Redking hätte was von 3h16Min reine Fahrtzeit gesagt, wobei wer anders 4h5Min verzeichnet hatte...???

Mich interessiert das Streckenprofil sehr, dann kann ich vieleicht mal beurteilen was das so bedeutet....????

Zur Bewirtung sag ich mal nix, ich schlepp demnächst ´n Fäßchen mit, dann krieg ich auch mein Bier, oder ich nehm Nachhilfe bei Team III...  

Das mit der Solanum Frisur ist ein prima Kompliment, DANKESCHÖN, sie ist meine Bike Göttin


----------



## AGE73 (24. Februar 2008)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Wunderbare Tour und das mit dem Wetterchen, das habt Ihr ebenfalls klasse hingekriegt. Das einzige, was für mich noch offen ist, ist die Frage, ob denn mittlerweile mein Kaffee auf der Steinerberghütte fertig ist. Aber so wie ich die Lage einschätze, dauert das bis zur nächsten Tour...
> 
> Nochmals vielen Dank an die Initiatoren bzw. Guides, hat mir viel Freude gemacht.
> 
> ...



Hallo Zusammen, 

auch wenn ich heute nicht gut drauf war, und deshalb mehrfach abgestiegen bin, kann ich mich dem nur anschließen 

ciao
Angelo

PS: Auch ich kann leider das Video nicht öffnen!?!


----------



## Eifelwolf (24. Februar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Huhu Bike Verschleißer...hatte ich auf´m Parkplatz auch gefragt, der Helmut (Eifelwolf) soll die Tour wohl per Tschipies mitgeschnitten haben?!!?!


 
Ich kann nur mit meinem Höhenprofil dienen, das ist ab/bis zu meinem Zuhause. Muss man also ein paar Meter abziehen. (Ankunft Tomburg etwa bei Kilometer 7, dort, wo die Kurve wieder anfängt nach oben zu steigen).


----------



## Spooky (24. Februar 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> Spooky müßte ungefähr die gleiche Fahrzeit haben wie ich, aber ganz so genau muss es auch nicht sein.



Wir hatten 04:15 auf der Uhr. Waren allerdings schon was früher an der Tomburg und sind schonmal die Trails Richtung Waldkapelle gefahren, da waren ca. 35min.


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (24. Februar 2008)

AGE73 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> auch wenn ich heute nicht gut drauf war, und deshalb mehrfach abgestiegen bin, kann ich mich dem nur anschließen
> 
> ...



Ja echt schade. Ich kann das Video leider auch nicht öffnen. Woran liegt das denn ??????????


----------



## Cheetah (24. Februar 2008)

Gerade am Anfang des Jahres sollte man vorsichtig mit Superlativen sein, denn deren inflationärer Gebrauch führt zu starker Abnutzung.

Trotzdem:
Klasse!
Einmalig!
Die Mutter aller Touren!​


----------



## MasifCentralier (24. Februar 2008)

Man muss das runterladen. Erstmal muss man oben rechts eine Buchstabenfolge eingeben, die danebensteht, und dann werden einem 2 Downloadoptionen angeboten, wobei man für die kostenlose ne Minute warten muss.
Noch Fragen?
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## sibby08 (24. Februar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Na damit kann ich ja nicht so viel anfangen, aber macht nix ich komm mit wenn ihr auf mich wartet!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wann und wo????


 
Och der Giom ist einfach nur die Löwenburg hoch und wieder runter, hoch und wieder runter, hoch und wieder runter... Das ganze 7x (ich glaube er hatte das mit *Sieben*gebirge irgenwie falsch verstanden).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennKröte (24. Februar 2008)

Hhhhhhhhhm und das was da ganz hoch geht ist dann der Berg hoch zur "Alm" (wenn ich das mal so nennen darf *hihihihi* so von 175m NN auf ca 530m NN????

Und das ab km 34 der Weinberg...????

Gut, dann kommt das ja ungefähr dem Halbmarathon gleich den ich fahren möchte in Sundern, dann müsste ich das ja hinkriegen glaube ich.

Boah ich hab immer Sorgen...ey....nerv nerv nerv... sorry


----------



## joscho (24. Februar 2008)

Zum Video:
Zum downloaden muss ein dreistelliger Code angegeben werden, der aber direkt links in großen Lettern neben dem Eingabefeld steht. Dann muss man ggf. noch etwas warten und auf "Free Download" klicken. Das war es (hoffentlich richtig wiedergegeben).

Bei Problem mit dem abspielen lautet die Empfehlung (wie immer); http://www.videolan.org/. Es gibt wenig, was damit nicht abgespielt werden kann. Bei geht es aber auch problemlos mit dem Media Player Classic. Das Video scheint mit DivX 5 kodiert zu sein.


----------



## RennKröte (24. Februar 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Och der Giom ist einfach nur die Löwenburg hoch und wieder runter, hoch und wieder runter, hoch und wieder runter... Das ganze 7x (ich glaube er hatte das mit *Sieben*gebirge irgenwie falsch verstanden).



Ich schrei mich weg    Geil, kommt meinem wir fahren zig mal um die geliche Talsperre á 11.6km rum um Ausdauer zu trainieren   

Macht nix, ich fahr trotzdem mit...umso besser, wenn´s zu hart wird, dann warte ich im Biergarten   

Franzosen....tstststsssssssssss


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (24. Februar 2008)

Danke. Habe es verstanden und lade die 44 MB gerade runter. Gottseidank gibt es DSL in der heuitigen Zeit....

Ich höre nur Geräusche und sehe den Uwe. 

Geiles Video. "Soso. So fährt man also wenn man krank war"


----------



## Giom (24. Februar 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> ich glaube er hatte das mit *Sieben*gebirge irgenwie falsch verstanden



oh doch, zum siebengebirge gab's auch was, schon länger her, man muss nur zwischen jedem Berg wieder zum Rhein runter


----------



## Eifel-Litti (24. Februar 2008)

Glückwunsch zu DSL, hab ich zwar auch, aber nur mit minimaler Übertragungsrate (da steckt vermutlich der Pächter der Steinerberghütte hinter). Egal, ich hab' eh nicht mehr viel vor heute abend, da kann ich mir genauso gut einen blauen Balken aus seeeeehr langsam mehr werdenden Strichen angucken. 

Und wehe, ich bin nicht drauf zu sehen, z.B. wie ich gerade voll cool den Downhill runterkachel - in Wirklichkeit: angsthäsig vom Bike steige und schiebe und so. Videos können ja sehr ungnädig sein... In ca. 45 Minuten weiß ich mehr!


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (24. Februar 2008)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zu DSL, hab ich zwar auch, aber nur mit minimaler Übertragungsrate (da steckt vermutlich der Pächter der Steinerberghütte hinter). Egal, ich hab' eh nicht mehr viel vor heute abend, da kann ich mir genauso gut einen blauen Balken aus seeeeehr langsam mehr werdenden Strichen angucken.
> 
> Und wehe, ich bin nicht drauf zu sehen, z.B. wie ich gerade voll cool den Downhill runterkachel - in Wirklichkeit: angsthäsig vom Bike steige und schiebe und so. Videos können ja sehr ungnädig sein... In ca. 45 Minuten weiß ich mehr!



Du armer. Na ja, man nimmt es halt mit Humor. Aber wie gesagt. Ich habe nur das Standbild vom Uwe. Geräuschkulisse ist da. Also man kann die Augen schließen und sich die Downhiller in Vernbindung mit dem Ton vorstellen


----------



## ultra2 (24. Februar 2008)

Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> Danke. Habe es verstanden und lade die 44 MB gerade runter. Gottseidank gibt es DSL in der heuitigen Zeit....
> 
> Ich höre nur Geräusche und sehe den Uwe.
> 
> Geiles Video. "Soso. So fährt man also wenn man krank war"



Hm... Ich höre Gebrabbel vom Energy und sehe Thomas


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (24. Februar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Hm... Ich höre Gebrabbel vom Energy und sehe Thomas



   merkwürdig

Ich glaube die 45 Minuten Wartezeit lohnen sich nicht.

Klappt das Video überhaupt bei jemandem ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (24. Februar 2008)

Litti: du bist nicht drauf!
aber du kanntest den Downhill ja...
wir können ihn aber zu Filmzwecken irgendwann nochmal unter die Räder nehmen


----------



## RennKröte (24. Februar 2008)

Ist Litti außer dem damaligen Fußballer nicht ein Mädchen  

Naja, also ich mein wenn hier jeder was anners sieht, dann sezten wir uns zusammen und hüpfen von einem Bildschirm zu nächsten, alá Daumenkino 

Ich kann´s gar nicht erst runterladen, weil man Mann über´m gleichen Modem versucht und versucht und versucht, versucht........auch schööööööön


----------



## RennKröte (24. Februar 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> Litti: du bist nicht drauf!
> aber du kanntest den Downhill ja...
> wir können ihn aber zu Filmzwecken irgendwann nochmal unter die Räder nehmen



  Wieso siehst Du das wenn Du gar nicht dabei gewesen bist...wie fies ist das denn


----------



## Enrgy (24. Februar 2008)

Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> Ich höre nur Geräusche und sehe den Uwe.
> 
> Geiles Video. "Soso. So fährt man also wenn man krank war"




Das ist der Thomas. Uwes Fahrkünste sind ja leider im Bit-Nirvana der SD KArte verschollen. F.U.C.K!!!

Joscho hat das schon richtig erklärt. Code ingeben, free DL klicken, 25sec oder so ähnlich warten und Datei auf Platte ablegen. Dann per Videolan (VLC) abspielen.
Ich hab das Ding mit VirtualDub bearbeitet und über DIVX gespeichert, weil die Cam über Spiegel aufnimmt und so die Aufnahme seitenverkehrt ist.
Ist nicht vergleichbar mit "richtigen" Helmcams, aber mir reichts aus.


----------



## Tazz (24. Februar 2008)

Nee nee  was für ein gedrängel hier bei euch  

Wollt auch nur mal ganz kurz *danke für die nette Tour* kund tun 

es war zum 







*Das müssen wir unbedingt noch mal machen  
*
Gruß 
Tazz


----------



## Eifel-Litti (24. Februar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Ist Litti außer dem damaligen Fußballer nicht ein Mädchen
> 
> Naja, also ich mein wenn hier jeder was anners sieht, dann sezten wir uns zusammen und hüpfen von einem Bildschirm zu nächsten, alá Daumenkino
> 
> Ich kann´s gar nicht erst runterladen, weil man Mann über´m gleichen Modem versucht und versucht und versucht, versucht........auch schööööööön



Frechheit: Naklar Fußballer, hast Du doch wohl gesehen, wie ich aus der Tiefe des Raumes kam! Und das Mädchen, das hieß entweder Lotti oder Lissi oder Lilli oder meinetwegen Pipi, aber Litti? Nee.

Alles weitere weiß der Supasini ("Sini", war das nicht/ ach Quatsch).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (24. Februar 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Nee nee  was für ein gedrängel hier bei euch
> 
> Wollt auch nur mal ganz kurz *danke für die nette Tour* kund tun
> 
> ...



Ja finde ich auch. Und du gibst uns Nachhilfe bzgl. Kaffeebestellung OK


----------



## Tazz (24. Februar 2008)

Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> Ja finde ich auch. Und du gibst uns Nachhilfe bzgl. Kaffeebestellung OK





 ja sicher mach ich das ........


----------



## joscho (24. Februar 2008)

@Enrgy

Danke für das Video  Nur beim nächsten mal bitte nicht so viel mit dem Kopf wackeln


----------



## RennKröte (24. Februar 2008)

Joooooooooo ne Menge los hier 

Prima Tazz, ich danke Dir ultra2 will´s nämmich nicht verraten und das mit Deinen mega smilies das übe ich auch noch 

@Eifel-Litti: Also wenn schon die rote Zora, die ist das ultimative Mädchen und ehrlich gesagt....wer bist Du denn von allen gewesen...bitte um Erkennungsmerkmale


----------



## on any sunday (24. Februar 2008)

Ich kann das WieDeo auch sehen und war nur kurzfristig und zufällig dabei;...................................................wenn man Mal seine Ruhe vor den Waldrowdies haben will.


----------



## RennKröte (24. Februar 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> oh doch, zum siebengebirge gab's auch was, schon länger her, man muss nur zwischen jedem Berg wieder zum Rhein runter



Dat sieht aus wie ´n EKG beim Kammerflimmern, aber das dürfte ja auch ohne Guide zu finden sein, oder????

Also würd ich auch gern die Tage mal fahren, macht da wer mit vieleicht???


----------



## Enrgy (24. Februar 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Nur beim nächsten mal bitte nicht so viel mit dem Kopf wackeln



Dann sei froh, daß die anderen Aufnahmen nix geworden sind. *DA* hab ich mit dem Kopf gewackelt... 
Ja ich weiß, das wackelt wie Hölle bei der Kameraposition auf dem Helmschirmchen...


----------



## Eifel-Litti (24. Februar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Joooooooooo ne Menge los hier
> 
> Prima Tazz, ich danke Dir ultra2 will´s nämmich nicht verraten und das mit Deinen mega smilies das übe ich auch noch
> 
> @Eifel-Litti: Also wenn schon die rote Zora, die ist das ultimative Mädchen und ehrlich gesagt....wer bist Du denn von allen gewesen...bitte um Erkennungsmerkmale



Erkennungsmerkmale? Lass mal sehen, also ich werde oft mit George Cloony verglichen, aber der kann nicht so gut Fußball alswie ich, außerdem sehe ich besser aus; ansonsten trinke ich eigentlich eher Tee als Kaffee und das war heute nachmittag auf der Hütte schließlich doch hilfreich, wie zu lesen ist. Aber wieso kennst Du überhaupt die rote Zora?


----------



## Handlampe (24. Februar 2008)

Nee, was für ein Spass.


Von mir natürlich auch nochmal herzlichen Dank an Alle, die dabei waren: EIN FEINES TRÜPPCHEN 

Und eines kann ich versichern: Bei der nächsten Runde wird der Krausberg angefahren: Hat zwar nicht so ne schöne Aussicht, dafür muss man aber nicht verhungern und verdursten - und ein paar feine Downhills gibt es noch gratis obendrauf.

@TEAM III: Könnt ihr mir mal eure Bankverbindung mailen: Ich muss noch das Geld für das Radler überweisen- das war nämlich lecka - im Gegensatz zu dem Kaffee, scheinbar. Da scheint Guido ja noch gut davon gekommen zu sein - ohne Kaffee


----------



## Redking (24. Februar 2008)

Danke, war echt Super der Tag heute mit Euch.

Zum Glück brauche ich jetzt wirklich eine Reha Tour! 

Gut etwas Fango gab es ja Heute.

Zum Glück war der Boden nicht gefroren.

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (24. Februar 2008)

Ich glaube, ich wage mich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster, wenn ich im Namen des TEAM III sage; lass mal gut sein  
Das Nächste gibt es dann hoffentlich auf dem Krausberg


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (25. Februar 2008)

Bei der nächsten Tour bin ich wieder dabei!!!!!  

Uwe hat echt klasse Touren im Kopf....und wir haben uns nicht mal verfahren  
War ne klasse Truppe und das bestellte Wetter kam ja auch noch,perfekter Tag eben!!!


----------



## Enrgy (25. Februar 2008)

Und bei 30 Mann *keine* Panne auf mitunter nicht gerade materialschonenden Trails ist auch nicht selbstverständlich..


----------



## Eifelwolf (25. Februar 2008)

Sicher? Habe dieses verdächtige Bild ohne Genehmigung aus dem Fundus von Jörg/Joscho zweckdienlich entwendet:


----------



## Rote Laterne (25. Februar 2008)

Hab ich wirklich soviel hm geschafft? Hallo Uwe - wie versprochen - hab mich umbenannt in die Rote Laterne! Damit demnächst jeder Guide weiss, was ihm blüht, wenn ich mich anmelde. Nämlich viele Pausen. 

Es hat megaSpaß gemacht. 

@ Rennkröte: Burkhard hatte auch viel Spaß und wird wohl weiter fahren. Demnächst dann wohl mit MTB-Schuhen und mehr Wasser.

Bis bald mal wieder

Gruß
Lissy

EX-Scaramouche


----------



## sibby08 (25. Februar 2008)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Sicher? Habe dieses verdächtige Bild ohne Genehmigung aus dem Fundus von Jörg/Joscho zweckdienlich entwendet:


 
Das sieht eher so aus, als würde das Bike auf den Anforderungen für den nächsten Trail abgestimmt. 
Das ist keine Panne, das ist Tuning  .


----------



## bernhardwalter (25. Februar 2008)

So,nun auch von mir ein paar nette Worte an Uwe @ Handlampe und Thomas @ Daywalker,habe schon lange nicht mehr so viel Spass und Freude am Fahren in einer so super tollen Gruppe erlebt   .
Das Wetter wurde von Stunde zu Stunde schöner und die Abfahrten vom Steinerberg einfach schöööööööööööööön   .
Danke für den schönen Tag an alle Mirfahrer
Bis demnächst einmal im Wald

Bernhard II


----------



## joscho (25. Februar 2008)

Sibby hat es richtig erkannt. Vorbereitung auf den langen Anstieg.

Hier würde ich allerdings von [SIZE=-1] *Prophylaxe *sprechen*:

*[/SIZE]







@Eifelwolf
Das Bild legst Du aber bitte nachher zurück!


----------



## Cheetah (25. Februar 2008)

Wenn ich mir den Fotofundus von Team III so anschaue, in den es scheinbar immer ein passendes Beweisfoto gibt, frage ich mich, ob Orwells Visionen nicht ganz anders Realität werden, als wir es uns ausmalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (25. Februar 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Das sieht eher so aus, als würde das Bike auf den Anforderungen für den nächsten Trail abgestimmt.
> Das ist keine Panne, das ist Tuning  .



Richtisch!! 

Das Setup auf die Anforderungen der 4.000Hm zum Steinerberg rauf abgestimmt.


----------



## RennKröte (25. Februar 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Hab ich wirklich soviel hm geschafft? Hallo Uwe - wie versprochen - hab mich umbenannt in die Rote Laterne! Damit demnächst jeder Guide weiss, was ihm blüht, wenn ich mich anmelde. Nämlich viele Pausen.
> 
> Es hat megaSpaß gemacht.
> 
> ...



Ach Iwoh, als wenn dass in so ner riesigen Gruppe aufgefallen wäre  

Aber gut, dann weiß ich wenigstens wer Du neuerdings bist  

Ich fand alles supi und Burkhard hat das echt geil gemacht,   ich glaub ich wär an seiner Stelle mit den Nerven am Ende gewesen und abends halb tot im Sofa verschwunden


----------



## RennKröte (25. Februar 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Gut etwas Fango gab es ja Heute.





Für Dich doch weniger als für andere.... 
Schmier, matsche....glitsch....wenn einer baden geht, dann kann manch anderer nicht wiederstehen. woll Giom... 

Aber tut ja auch echt gut so ne warme Fango Packung im Schulter- Nackenbereich, aber die nächste Reha sollte man dann wohl mit anschließender Massage buchen...  

Ich brauch das nach ner Fango Packung


----------



## Giom (25. Februar 2008)

das stimmt, Fango hatte ich direkt nach den ersten 30 Minuten
handlampe hat mich direkt drauf mitfahren lassen, bevor er ganz geschickt, die querliegenden Asten ausweicht und mir dabei den einzigen Notausgang versperrt. So was macht er mit mir regelmäßig


----------



## RennKröte (25. Februar 2008)

Finde auch da muss man in so ner riesen Gruppe auch echt höllisch aufpassen, geht so schnell dass man was nicht sieht...aber so lang es nicht weh tut und man nicht bei -8 Grad pitsche nass weiter muss...egal eigentlich 

Sag mal die Siebengebirgstour, ist das Wald gewesen oder Straße??? Ist das einfach zu finden wenn´s durch den Wald geht???? 

Also wir (Aushilfsfahrer und ich) wollen echt noch mehr Bergtraining machen, hat da jemand vieleicht paar Tips, oder fährt mit uns so viele Berge wie geht??? Wär prima


----------



## sibby08 (25. Februar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Also wir (Aushilfsfahrer und ich) wollen echt noch mehr Bergtraining machen, hat da jemand vieleicht paar Tips, oder fährt mit uns so viele Berge wie geht??? Wär prima


 
Also die Giom Methode ist da schon nicht schlecht (auch wenn wir hier unsere Witzchen drüber machen)
Da muss man schon den inneren Schweinehund für überwinden, um den selben Berg mehrfach hintereinander Hoch und runter zu fahren.
Der höchste Berg hier in der weitläufigeren Umgebung ist glaube ich die Hohe Acht bei Adenau. Man kann von Radsport Breuer aus "bequem" dort hoch fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennKröte (25. Februar 2008)

Giom scheint da schon der richtige Ansprechpartner, der sieht aus wie so ein richtiger Bergfahrer finden wir... Respekt 

Ja auf Dauer ist so ne Methode wahrscheinlich echt bisserl öde, aber wenn´s was bringt, dann ist ja jutt...

Er hat mir eben nen Link geschickt wo wir seine Trainingsmethoden nachlesen können, mal was abgucken können ist bestimmt nicht schlecht  

Werde in meine "Trainingsrunde" nach dem Bereitschaftsdienst mal alle Anstiege mitnehmen, da gehen einige immer von der Talsperre nach oben und direkt wieder runter. Längste dürfte allerdings nur so 1000m lang sein, schätze ich 

Problem ist halt, dass wir uns hier auch nicht so gut auskennen, obgleich ich schon im 8. Jahr hier wohne  habe ja erst seit August Ambitionen so richtig zu biken!!!


----------



## MasifCentralier (25. Februar 2008)

Hey Giom, guck mal, was ich gefunden habe. Wär das nicht was für dich.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=96351&sort=1&cat=46&page=1


----------



## supasini (25. Februar 2008)

Mensch Seb, der is doch viel zu groß!
(und außerdem noch ganz)


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (25. Februar 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Danke, war echt Super der Tag heute mit Euch.
> 
> Zum Glück brauche ich jetzt wirklich eine Reha Tour!
> 
> ...



Rennkröte und ich sind heute wirklich knapp 90 Minuten Reha gefahren und zwar auf Asphalt. Das tat wirklich gut. 

Allerdings hattest du doch gestern Schokolade Reicht Dir das nicht Klaus


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (25. Februar 2008)

@ All

Nochmals Danke an die Lieben die mich am Straßenrand gesehen haben und nachgefragt haben, wie es mir geht. Bin kurz vor dem Ziel in den Straßengraben (war unkonzentriert). Gott sei Dank keine Knochenbrüche oder Kopfverletzung Mir war nur gestern Abend ein bischen komisch. Hatte bestimmt erst dann den Sturz eigentlich registriert und wahrgenommen.......

War nur ein bischen unter Schock und hatte noch Adrenalinam Straßenrand

Aber das nächste mal werde ich klare Antwort geben Herr bernhardwalter 

("Ich bin gerade gestürzt")  

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (25. Februar 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Also die Giom Methode ist da schon nicht schlecht (auch wenn wir hier unsere Witzchen drüber machen)
> Da muss man schon den inneren Schweinehund für überwinden, um den selben Berg mehrfach hintereinander Hoch und runter zu fahren.
> Der höchste Berg hier in der weitläufigeren Umgebung ist glaube ich die Hohe Acht bei Adenau. Man kann von Radsport Breuer aus "bequem" dort hoch fahren...



Also für mich zählt im Moment je höher desto besser. Hoch und runter und immer den gleichen Berg ist vielleicht nicht jedermann`s Sache. Müsste man mal ausprobieren. 

Haben die denn ne vernünftige Alm?????????


----------



## Redking (25. Februar 2008)

Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> Rennkröte und ich sind heute wirklich knapp 90 Minuten Reha gefahren und zwar auf Asphalt. Das tat wirklich gut.
> 
> Allerdings hattest du doch gestern Schokolade Reicht Dir das nicht Klaus



Zwei kleine Stücke sollen reichen???? Ne, ne mein Konsum ist normalerweise höher. Aber ich konnte ja nicht unverschämter weise dem Thomas alles wegfuttern!
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (25. Februar 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Zwei kleine Stücke sollen reichen???? Ne, ne mein Konsum ist normalerweise höher. Aber ich konnte ja nicht unverschämter weise dem Thomas alles wegfuttern!
> Grüße
> Klaus



Da hast du verdammt recht. Habe Abends noch meine eigene Tafel zu Hause verputzt. Tat wirklich gut   Beim nächsten mal bringe ich ein paar Tafeln Schokolade mit. Versprochen Klaus!!
 Aber psssssssssssssst nicht weiter sagen.....


Gruß Stefan


----------



## Giom (25. Februar 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Hey Giom, guck mal, was ich gefunden habe. Wär das nicht was für dich.
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=96351&sort=1&cat=46&page=1


 
ich frage mich warum der hauptrahmen neu ist und er verkauft es...


----------



## MasifCentralier (25. Februar 2008)

Seltsam...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (25. Februar 2008)

Hab ihn angeschrieben. Anscheinend hat sein Händler Monatagfehler gemacht und Merida hat ihn erstattet, sonst nie ein Problem. Wahrscheinlich bin ich zu schwer.


----------



## Handlampe (25. Februar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Sag mal die Siebengebirgstour, ist das Wald gewesen oder Straße??? Ist das einfach zu finden wenn´s durch den Wald geht????



Hi Petra

Wir können ja gerne mal eine Höhenrunde im 7Gebirge machen. Ich glaub, da gibt es nichts besseres in der Gegend hier. Auf 30 km bekommt man auch schnell mal 1200 Höhenmeter auf die Uhr.

Ich bevorzuge da allerdings nicht die Giomsche Formel.....ca. 500 mal auf den selben Berg. Das Thema hatten wir ja schon hier. Die Löwenburg wird  so langsam abgetragen....aber nicht durch Erosion, Witterung o.ä.....nein, durch kleine Franzosen.


----------



## Spooky (25. Februar 2008)

Hey Uwe,

habe auch schon überlegt mich mal wieder mit einer Siebengebirgsrunde für die feine Tour am Sonntag zu revanchieren.

Mal schauen, wie das Wetter sich entwickelt. Peile einfach mal den Sonntag an.


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Handlampe (25. Februar 2008)

Spooky schrieb:


> Hey Uwe,
> 
> habe auch schon überlegt mich mal wieder mit einer Siebengebirgsrunde für die feine Tour am Sonntag zu revanchieren.
> 
> ...



Jaa, mach ma


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (25. Februar 2008)

Hey Uwe

Also für ne "Hochgebirgsetappe" bin ich zu haben. Dieses WE klappt nicht. Vielleicht bekommt man ja ein paar Leutchen für in zwei Wochen zusammen.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Handlampe (25. Februar 2008)

Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> Hey Uwe
> 
> Also für ne "Hochgebirgsetappe" bin ich zu haben. Dieses WE klappt nicht. Vielleicht bekommt man ja ein paar Leutchen für in zwei Wochen zusammen.
> 
> Gruß Stefan



Alles klar, Stefan. Wir schauen mal..


----------



## ultra2 (25. Februar 2008)

Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> Hey Uwe
> 
> Also für ne "Hochgebirgsetappe" bin ich zu haben. Dieses WE klappt nicht. Vielleicht bekommt man ja ein paar Leutchen für in zwei Wochen zusammen.
> 
> Gruß Stefan



Wenn ihr euch mal so richtig austoben wollt, bieten sich auch an:

http://www.7hills.de/

oder Uwes Freunde aus Windeck.


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (25. Februar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr euch mal so richtig austoben wollt, bieten sich auch an:
> 
> http://www.7hills.de/
> 
> oder Uwes Freunde aus Windeck.



Danke.  AAAAAAber da war doch der Jens bei.


----------



## ultra2 (25. Februar 2008)

Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> Danke.  AAAAAAber da war doch der Jens bei.



AAAAAAber?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krampe (25. Februar 2008)

Hi ihr Sonntagsfahrer,
Wer hat den Handschuh am Parkplatz der Tomburg geworfen? 
Habe jedenfalls einen gefunden und der Besitzer hat eher kleine Hände... 
Gruß Christof


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (25. Februar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> AAAAAAber?



Das AAAAAber war bezogen auf Jens Fitness und Leistungsvermögen.

Also wenn der mal Gas gibt......


----------



## ultra2 (25. Februar 2008)

Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> Das AAAAAber war bezogen auf Jens Fitness und Leistungsvermögen.
> 
> Also wenn der mal Gas gibt......



Ich schrieb ja auch austoben.


----------



## RennKröte (25. Februar 2008)

Also ich bin auch dabei wenn´s um Bergtraining geht, muss ich ja üben  

Glaub aber mehr als 2-3 schaffe ich noch nicht 

Mir haben gestern echt die Beine gebrannt, aber gut, denke da gewöhnt man sich auch dran...die REHA heute war okay, Kraft für mehr hätte es nicht gehabt das Krötchen  

Das waren aber doch nur 75 Minuten....tstststsssssss....Kaffee trinken zählt nicht dazu Aushilfsfahrer 

Wie es bei mir mit diesem WE aussieht weiß ich noch gar nicht, weiß nur dass ich ab morgen erstmal Bereitschaftsdienst machen muss, aber wie lange....hhhm keine Ahnung  auch wenn ich am WE einen Tag frei hab, heißt das nix mit der Bereitschaft.... (muss man nicht verstehen )

@Redking und Aushilfsfahrer: Schoki mitbringen und glauben die allein essen zu können wenn die Kröte das wittert  Ich denke das geht nicht, ich rieche Süßkram 10 Meilen gegen den Wind und vertilge alles was mir unter die Finger kommt wie ein Schwarm Heuschrecken


----------



## MasifCentralier (25. Februar 2008)

@Spooky
Vllt. hast dus schon gemacht, aber es wäre freundlichst, wenn du deine Fahrzeit kundtun würdest.


----------



## Giom (25. Februar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge da allerdings nicht die Giomsche Formel.....ca. 500 mal auf den selben Berg.




komm, ich fahre nicht immer den gleichen Berg hoch und runter, manchmal fahre ich auch von A nach B



sibby08 schrieb:


> Also die Giom Methode ist da schon nicht schlecht
> Da muss man schon den inneren Schweinehund für überwinden



ganz genau! "Hirn aus, weiter!" muss man dafür auch trainieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (25. Februar 2008)

Hi!

Näää, wat war dat schön jestern. Spaßfaktor war sehr hoch, vorallem auf dem Steinerberg War ne Supertruppe 

Hey Lissy, daß mit der roten Laterne ist ja nun etwas übertrieben. Warst doch nie alleine.

@ Spooky: Am Sonntag ne Tour im Siebengebirge Biste verrückt. Da biste doch nur am klingeln. Es sei den, man fährt mit dem ersten Sonnenstrahl los. Dann könnte man eine Runde schaffen.

Bis zur nächsten Tour.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Spooky (26. Februar 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> @Spooky
> Vllt. hast dus schon gemacht, aber es wäre freundlichst, wenn du deine Fahrzeit kundtun würdest.


Ja, habe ich schon irgendwo weiter oben geschrieben: 4:15 - 30min einrollen rund um die Tomburg.



Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Hi!
> @ Spooky: Am Sonntag ne Tour im Siebengebirge Biste verrückt. Da biste doch nur am klingeln. Es sei den, man fährt mit dem ersten Sonnenstrahl los. Dann könnte man eine Runde schaffen.


Wir brauchen keine Klingeln, dein Lachen kündigt uns kilometerweit im Voraus an 

Die Wetteraussichten für nächste WE sehen eh nicht so toll aus, na ja mal abwarten.


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Happy_User (26. Februar 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Sodele, bevor hier die große Beweihräucherung losgeht, hier der Link zum Video der Serpentinenabfahrt nach Reimerzhoven. Hauptdarsteller ist irgend so´n kranker Typ...
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2P1DS59L
> 
> ...


Moin,
mal eine bescheidene Frage, muss ich mich da erst registrieren, um das Video downloaden zu können? 

Der Bildschirm ist irgendwie nicht gerade selbsterklärend und will mir nicht irgendwelche Viewer auf meinem Rechner packen die dann ganz nebenbei gepflegtes user tracking etc,. machen.

grüße

HU


----------



## Enrgy (26. Februar 2008)

@ HappyUser

steht weiter oben schon geschrieben, also nochmal: 

du brauchst auf der Seite nur den Code (auf deinem Screenshot "BAK") in das Feld rechts daneben einzugeben und auf Download klicken. Dann öffnet sich ein Menü, wo du "Free Download" auswählst und die paar Sekunden warten mußt, bevor du nochmals auf download klicken kannst (die Wartezeit ist der Nachteil am Free-DL).

Dann ziehst du dir die Datei und schaust sie an. Falls sie nicht mit Mediaplayer oder so nem Gerümpel läuft, zieh dir den VLC-Player (Freeware) der spielt alles, was sich irgendwie bewegt oder Töne macht.  
Wüsste jetzt nicht, daß der VLC irgendwie tracking durchführt. 

Ich lade meine Datien lieber auf dieses Portal hoch, weil bei Sevenload oder ähnlichem Ramsch die Qualität nochmals runtergesetzt wird und die Datenmenge begrenzt ist. Dann soll sich lieber jeder den Film in unbeschnittener Qualität ziehen und lokal anschauen. Verursacht auch nur 1x Traffic, bei Sevenload oder youtube lädst du das Ding jedesmal neu runter.

Leider ist die Cam (Flycamone) nicht sooo der Bringer, sie hat ein paar Nachteile: Optik zoomt etwas zu stark, daher ist der Bildausschnitt klein und Wackler stören doppelt stark. Das ist auch noch mein Problem mit der Kameraposition vorne auf dem Helmschirmchen, wenn der Kopf leicht wackelt (kommt am Steinerberg-DH schon mal vor  ) dann wackelt die Cam vorne noch mehr.
Außerdem "wobbelt" sie recht schnell, d.h. bei schnellen Bildänderungen in der Vertikalen (Wackeln) scheint das Bild kurz gestaucht und gestreckt.
Ist halt alles nicht so das optimale, aber für 50 findest du derzeit noch nichts vergleichbares, was auch eine 2GB-Karte schluckt und längere Sequenzen aufnehmen kann.
Ich wollte mir ursprünglich die "Actioncam" kaufen, die ist aber mehr als doppelt so teuer, viel größer und bietet auch keine bessere Bildqualität.

Gruß enrgy


----------



## Fungrisu (26. Februar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr euch mal so richtig austoben wollt, bieten sich auch an:
> 
> http://www.7hills.de/



Tach,
so schlimm ist es nun auch wieder nicht.
Wir können auch anders   wenn wir wollen  

Also kommt ruhig mal an einem Samstag um 14 Uhr an die Fähre nach Königswinter und fahrt mal ne Runde mit uns durch das Siebengebirge.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## sun909 (26. Februar 2008)

Hi,
hier noch ein dickes Danke für die tolle Tour!

Nette Leute, prima Wetter, keine Pannen, also wie immer gut :top: 

Herzlichen und schöne Grüße aus Köln
sun909

P.S. Wäre bei Sonntagstour dabei und habe auch Klingel am Rad


----------



## Tazz (26. Februar 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> .Das ist auch noch mein Problem mit der Kameraposition vorne auf dem Helmschirmchen, wenn der Kopf leicht wackelt (kommt am Steinerberg-DH schon mal vor  ) dann wackelt die Cam vorne noch mehr.
> 
> Gruß enrgy



Na da mußt Du einfach mal was für deine Nackenmuskulatur tun 

 und das Nicken wird sichtlich weniger  

Sonst ist es ja nett geworden  

Grüße und so


----------



## sibby08 (26. Februar 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Na da mußt Du einfach mal was für deine Nackenmuskulatur tun
> 
> und das Nicken wird sichtlich weniger
> 
> ...


 
... oder eine Fox Talas einbauen, die fängt alle Stöße butterweich ab  .

Oh je, gleich kommt bestimmt der Cheetah und der Merlin um die Ecke und schimpfen wieder mit Mir


----------



## Enrgy (26. Februar 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Na da mußt Du einfach mal was für deine Nackenmuskulatur tun ...





sibby08 schrieb:


> ... oder eine Fox Talas einbauen, die fängt alle Stöße butterweich ab




Ihr zwei Experten...  fahrt den Steinerberg erstmal HALB SO SCHNELL runter wie ich, dann werdet ihr schon das Flimmern in den Augen haben...


----------



## Tazz (26. Februar 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ihr zwei Experten...  fahrt den Steinerberg erstmal HALB SO SCHNELL runter wie ich, dann werdet ihr schon das Flimmern in den Augen haben...



Pffffff............................ 

Ach, hier noch die super schnell aufgenommenen Fotos während der Abfahrt 
http://de.sevenload.com/alben/KWati6A


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (27. Februar 2008)

Super Fotos Renate!! 

Gibts bei 7load irgendeine Option, wie man die Bilder in einem Rutsch runterladen kann? Sonst sitz ich ja ewig da dran... 

Aber irgendwie scheinen die Bilder der Abfahrt wohl abhanden gekommen zu sein?   Zwischen Steinerberg und Reimerzhoven klafft eine Lücke in der ansonsten perfekt dokumentierten Tour...


----------



## Handlampe (27. Februar 2008)

Waow.

Da hab ich ja satte *200â¬* von meiner Versicherung fÃ¼r mein gestohlenes Rad bekommen.

Alleine der Rahmen kostet aktuell knapp 1500â¬

Meine nÃ¤chsten Aktionen werden jetzt erst mal sein: SÃ¤mtliche Versicherungen bei der *DEVK* kÃ¼ndigen.


Kann mir jemand eine gute Versicherung fÃ¼r Hausrat, Unfall, Auto empfehlen?


----------



## MasifCentralier (27. Februar 2008)

Lass dir doch auf jeden Fall den Neupreis vom Juchem attestieren, und dann beschwer dich. Dann müssen die ja wohl den Zeitwert errechnen, und dann nen rechtlichen "Preis" zahlen.


----------



## sibby08 (27. Februar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Waow.
> 
> Da hab ich ja satte *200* von meiner Versicherung für mein gestohlenes Rad bekommen.
> 
> ...


 
Wir haben soweit alles bei der VHV. Ob diese gut ist kann ich erst bei einem (hoffentlich nie) eintreffenden Schaden sagen.
Wie haben die denn die lächerliche Summe begründet?


----------



## Blut Svente (27. Februar 2008)

Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> Das AAAAAber war bezogen auf Jens Fitness und Leistungsvermögen.
> 
> Also wenn der mal Gas gibt......



Was passiert denn wenn er gas gibt?????????????????????????????????


----------



## RennKröte (27. Februar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Waow.
> 
> Da hab ich ja satte *200* von meiner Versicherung für mein gestohlenes Rad bekommen.
> 
> ...




Also ich habe mit meiner Versicherung nur top Erfahrungen gemacht und dass sogar als ich meine Beiträge noch gar nicht überwiesen hatte und sie dringend brauchte!!!!

Die haben mich sogar noch angeschrieben, dass ich Rechnungen noch einreichen soll, weil ich da noch was von ihnen zurück bekommen würde, was mir gar nicht klar war, dass sie dafür haften....

Keine Skizzen, schriftliche Erklärungen etc...bisher bloß ein Anruf und erkären was war und die Sache läuft 

Ich rede gerade so von den *R+V Versicherungen*, kosten bißchen mehr als alle anderen, aber sinnvoll investiert!!! (Haftpflicht, KFZ, Rechtschutz... hab ich schon beanspruchen müssen  )


----------



## RennKröte (27. Februar 2008)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> Was passiert denn wenn er gas gibt?????????????????????????????????



Gar nichts, weil seit heute hat der Aushilfsfahrer ein richtiges Bike  
Er weiß nur noch nicht was er damit alles können wird


----------



## Giom (27. Februar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Gar nichts, weil seit heute hat der Aushilfsfahrer ein richtiges Bike
> Er weiß nur noch nicht was er damit alles können wird



und, was für ein Bike? ja Rennkröte, ich hab's verstanden, ein schnelles, aber ich meine, was ist drauf geschrieben?


----------



## Tazz (27. Februar 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Super Fotos Renate!!
> 
> Gibts bei 7load irgendeine Option, wie man die Bilder in einem Rutsch runterladen kann? Sonst sitz ich ja ewig da dran...
> 
> Aber irgendwie scheinen die Bilder der Abfahrt wohl abhanden gekommen zu sein?   Zwischen Steinerberg und Reimerzhoven klafft eine Lücke in der ansonsten perfekt dokumentierten Tour...



 was soll ich dazu nur sagen ........ ich war sicherlich so schnell das mir kein Objekt vor die Linse gekommen ist  

Nö keine Ahnung   wie Du alle runtergeladen bekommst  

Gruß
Renate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennKröte (27. Februar 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> und, was für ein Bike? ja Rennkröte, ich hab's verstanden, ein schnelles, aber ich meine, was ist drauf geschrieben?



Moment, ich schreib mal eben alles ab, ist in der Küche geparkt.. 

Sieht aus wie meine RaceLady...voll gleiche Farbe und so ne Pulverschicht...

Steht cyclecraft drauf....
Lenker und Vorbau carbon alloy
Drehschaltung SRAM XO
Federgabel Rock Shox REBA verstellbar von 85-120mm
Scheibenbremsen irgendwas mit MAGURA und an den Heblen steht Louise  
Auf dem Dämpfer steht DT swiss, SSD 190L
Das Schaltding vorne an der Kette ist Deore LX
Die Eumel an den Klickies XT
Hinten das Schaltding SRAM XO
Auf den Laufrädern steht MAVIC RIDE DISC oder sowas und Bereifung ist Nobby Nic....

Hhhhhhhhhm so, hilft das was??? Hab je nicht so den Plan, aber ich hab mir Mühe gegeben  

Nicht dass ich hier irgendwas vorgreife was mein Mann selbst gern gemacht hätte....


----------



## Giom (27. Februar 2008)

was macht das bike Deines Mannes in der Küche? Na ja, scheinbar ist kein Platz mehr im Bad?


----------



## Redking (27. Februar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Waow.
> 
> Da hab ich ja satte *200â¬* von meiner Versicherung fÃ¼r mein gestohlenes Rad bekommen.
> 
> ...


Ich habe mit der Allianz nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht!
Bei drei Versicherung(BÃ¼ndel) bekommst du auf jede Versicherungsbeitrag 10 % Rabatt.

Was ist mit einer Haftpflichtversicherung???

Bei meinem Hausratsschaden hatte der Gutachter von denen den Verrechnungsscheck dabei. 

Also ich wÃ¼rde erstmal Einspruch einlegen und zu Juchem gehen und der soll  dir ein Wiederbeschaffungsgutachten von dem Bike machen.
Du weisst ja noch wie es ausgestattet war.

GrÃ¼Ãe
Klaus


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (28. Februar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Gar nichts, weil seit heute hat der Aushilfsfahrer ein richtiges Bike
> Er weiß nur noch nicht was er damit alles können wird



Hmmmm

Das werde ich in etwa einer Stunde testen  

@ All

Viel Spaß bei der Arbeit


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (28. Februar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Moment, ich schreib mal eben alles ab, ist in der Küche geparkt..
> 
> Sieht aus wie meine RaceLady...voll gleiche Farbe und so ne Pulverschicht...
> 
> ...



Das ist ein klarer Verstoß gegen das Datenschutzgesetz


----------



## RennKröte (28. Februar 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> was macht das bike Deines Mannes in der Küche? Na ja, scheinbar ist kein Platz mehr im Bad?



Es  in der Küche, während sich die RaceLady  im Bad schön macht!!!! Ist doch klar....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernhardwalter (28. Februar 2008)

Hallo Renate @Tazz

habe mir gerade in aller Ruhe die Bilder angeschaut,sehr schön


----------



## MasifCentralier (28. Februar 2008)

Hi,
an alle Rennradler, welches würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
1. Ein Scott Speedster C40, NEU von 2007 mit Garantie für ca. 360
2. http://www.rennrad-news.de/rennrad-markt/showproduct.php?product=4325

Sagt bitte vor allem was zu der Geo vom Scott, denn ich weiß, dass die bei den Mtbs etwas individuell sind.
Danke schonma.
LG Sebastian


----------



## supasini (28. Februar 2008)

c40 ist meines Wissens ein superedles Colnago - für den Preis nähm ich dann bitte auch 2-3 Stück 
wenn du aber das speedster S40 meinst: funzt sicher und der Preis ist natürlich geil. Die Tiagra ist in der aktuellen Tour im Dauertest sehr gut weggekommen, nur die Naben waren denen zu rau...
das andere Rad ist natürlich super ausgestattet, Ultegra ist XT-Niveau, ob 18 oder 20 Gänge ist nicht wichtig. An der Ultegra gehen irgendwann die Schalthebel kaputt (bei mir nach 14000 km) dann wird auf 10fach umgerüstet, die Kurbel kann beides. 
zu den LR kann man wenig sagen, auch von Fulvrum gibt es ganz einfache, die werden aber sicher auch funzen.
was mich aber wundert ist, dass er Bulls schreibt, auf den Bildern aber ien Simplon ist... würd ich mal nachfragen. 
Das Bulls/Simplon ist natürlich wesentlich hochwertiger!

die RH dürfte dir passen, die Sattelüberhöhung ist recht groß, as lässt sich aber durch rumdrehen vom Vorbau korrigieren
das Scott wird vermutlich ne Komfort-Geo haben, was aber für dich gut ist, Race-Geo ist auf'm RR extrem unbequem und eigentlich nur für Rennfahren und kürzere Strekcen empfehlenswert (und wer'n Stereo mit Totem fährt... )


----------



## Hammelhetzer (28. Februar 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Hi,
> an alle Rennradler, welches würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
> 1. Ein Scott Speedster C40, NEU von 2007 mit Garantie für ca. 360
> 2. http://www.rennrad-news.de/rennrad-markt/showproduct.php?product=4325
> ...



Beim Rose bekommst du ein neues Red Bull mit individueller Anpassung und Tiagra schon für unter 800uro mit voller Garantie (und beim Rose bedeutet das Wort noch was) und ohne Verschleißteile kurz vor der absoluten Austauschgrenze - ohne zusätzlichen Versandkosten bzw. vernachlässigbaren 3,95.


@Supasini
von welcher Ultegra-Kurbel sprichst du; persönliche Erfahrung/ausprobiert?


----------



## supasini (28. Februar 2008)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Beim Rose bekommst du ein neues Red Bull mit individueller Anpassung und Tiagra schon fÃ¼r unter 800â¬uro mit voller Garantie (und beim Rose bedeutet das Wort noch was) und ohne VerschleiÃteile kurz vor der absoluten Austauschgrenze - ohne zusÃ¤tzlichen Versandkosten bzw. vernachlÃ¤ssigbaren 3,95â¬.
> 
> 
> @Supasini
> von welcher Ultegra-Kurbel sprichst du; persÃ¶nliche Erfahrung/ausprobiert?



der massive spricht von 360 â¬ fÃ¼r das Tiagra-Rad!

zur Ultegra: ja, fahre die 6500er 53-39 Standard-Kurbel (2001 gekauft) seit letztm Jahr mit den aktuellen Schalthebel (6600) und habe nur noch Kette und Kasette getauscht. Funktioniert super, ist von Shimano auch so angegeben. (du kannst 10fach-Ketten auch auf dem MTB fahren - sehr geschmeidig  mit grottigem VerschleiÃ  - das hab ich aber aus naheliegenden GrÃ¼nden nicht ausprobiert... )


----------



## MasifCentralier (28. Februar 2008)

Ich will aber nur um die 400 hinlegen, und das Scott könnte ich halt günstig über e-bay bekommen, aber von nem Händler. 
Wenn du meinst, dass die Schalthebel kaputt gehen, sollte ich vllt. doch besser das Scott nehmen.
Das sind nur Simplon Aufkleber, aber den Rahmen find ich mit dem Aerodesign trotzdem irgendwie geiler.
Also, die Fulcrum sind die günstigsten, aber trotzdem min. doppelt so teuer wie die beim Scott.
Meint ihr denn Garantie beim RR ist ein Kaufkriterium? Wie seht ihr das halbe Kg unterschied?
Ein seeehhr radloser Sebastian


----------



## Delgado (28. Februar 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Meint ihr denn Garantie beim RR ist ein Kaufkriterium? Wie seht ihr das halbe Kg unterschied?
> Ein seeehhr radloser Sebastian




Unbedingt! Hab gerade neue Laufräder für mein, letztes Jahre gekauftes, Rose-Rad bekommen, da Industrielager kaputt.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (28. Februar 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Das sind nur Simplon Aufkleber, aber den Rahmen find ich mit dem Aerodesign trotzdem irgendwie geiler.


Bitte, bitte kein Bulls.

Du bist doch eigentlich ein netter und angenehmer Bursche und es gibt soviele Marken.


----------



## MasifCentralier (28. Februar 2008)

Aber der Gewichtsunterschied!!!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (28. Februar 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Aber der Gewichtsunterschied!!!



Von welchem Gewichtsunterschied redest du jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (28. Februar 2008)

Das Bulls: 8,8
Das Scott: min 9,3

Außerdem ist mir grad aufgefallen, dass die Hinterradnabe wohl ne 2200 ist, also unter aller Sau, oder?
Ich find Bulls eig. im Mtb-Bereich auch bescheiden.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (28. Februar 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Das Bulls: 8,8
> Das Scott: min 9,3
> 
> Außerdem ist mir grad aufgefallen, dass die Hinterradnabe wohl ne 2200 ist, also unter aller Sau, oder?
> Ich find Bulls eig. im Mtb-Bereich auch bescheiden.



Wenn die Räder so schwer sind, liegt das an den schrottigen Rahmen. Die fahren sich dann, als ob du auf einem Stein sitzt. Da ein Rennrad etwas höheren Reifendruck und keine Federelemente verwendet, macht das Radeln mit so einem Teil nicht wirklich Spass. Angesichts der Tatsache, dass du ja auch vermutlich in den nächsten Jahren nicht p.a. ein neues Rad anschaffen können wirst, wäre es sicher wichtiger, eine vernünftige Basis zum Aufstocken zu haben. Grundsätzlich rate ich dir zu einem Rad, dass es mit gleichem Rahmen auch in wesentlich höherer Ausstattung verfügbar ist und nicht, wo Sora oder Tiagra schon das Ende der Fahnenstange darstellen.

Schrottrahmen ist Schrottrahmen, bleibt Schrottrahmen.


----------



## supasini (28. Februar 2008)

naja, 9,5 kg sind aber kein Prob bei nem Renner...
(irgendsowas hat meiner auch, 2001er Radon Boa mit Ultegra).
mit Schalthebel kaputt gehen meine ich aber nach 15000 km oder so - fahr die erstmal!

aber wenn du wirklich das s(?)40 fÃ¼r 360 â¬ neu bekommst: das ist ein Preis, fÃ¼r den kannst du nix falsch machen!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (28. Februar 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> naja, 9,5 kg sind aber kein Prob bei nem Renner...
> (irgendsowas hat meiner auch, 2001er Radon Boa mit Ultegra).
> mit Schalthebel kaputt gehen meine ich aber nach 15000 km oder so - fahr die erstmal!
> 
> aber wenn du wirklich das s(?)40 für 360  neu bekommst: das ist ein Preis, für den kannst du nix falsch machen!



Ich kenne mich bei Scott zwar nicht übermäßig aus, aber ein halbwegs akzeptables Rad wurde letzthin von AS angeboten und kostete mit 30 oder 40% Nachlass noch über 1500. Da wundert mich ein 360 Angebot.

@Seb
mit der Rahmengröße haste dich auch schon auseinandergesetzt?


----------



## MasifCentralier (28. Februar 2008)

Das Speedster ist der einzige Alurahmen von Scott in der Kategorie Roadperformance. Ich denke die bauen schon recht leichte Rahmen, nur mit der HR-NAbe hab ich noch so meine Probleme.
Rahmengröße für 180-185 ist doch 58, oder?


----------



## supasini (28. Februar 2008)

kann man so einfach nicht sagen.
kann sein, muss aber nicht sein...
aber vermutlich passt das schon, du kannst Ã¼ber vorbau und sattelstÃ¼tze ne menge ausgleichen. das prob beim rr ist, dasss ein kleiner rahmen zwar gerne von profis gefahren wird, aber fÃ¼r den normalbiker eine gigantische sattelÃ¼berhÃ¶hung bedeutet.

bist du mit den 360 â¬ sicher? ich hab das rad nicht unter 700 gefunden!


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (28. Februar 2008)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> Was passiert denn wenn er gas gibt?????????????????????????????????




Da mußich mich ganz schön strecken, um dran zu bleiben. Denke ich


----------



## MasifCentralier (28. Februar 2008)

Jupp, 360 geil wa? Also du sagst kaufen?


----------



## supasini (28. Februar 2008)

selbst wenn das hr ******* ist: wenn's hin ist kannst du dir immer noch nen einfachen shimano-satz fÃ¼r kleines geld kaufen und liegst noch weit unter den 500 â¬...
wenn das ohne haken und Ã¶sen (hehler-ware - dann gehÃ¶rt dir das teil nÃ¤mlich leider nicht...) funktioniert find ich den preis sehr atraktiv - kann's aba immer noch nicht glauben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (28. Februar 2008)

Schick mir mal deine e-mailaddi.


----------



## supasini (28. Februar 2008)

versuch's doch mit "benutzer eine email schicken..."
mannmannmann - wozu hab ich das denn freigegeben?!


----------



## Handlampe (28. Februar 2008)

Von der REHA Tour gibt es von mir jetzt noch ein kleines Filmchen, mit viel geklautem Material.

Ich hoffe ich bekomme keinen Ärger mit den Autoren.

REHA - Tour 2008


----------



## MasifCentralier (28. Februar 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> versuch's doch mit "benutzer eine email schicken..."
> mannmannmann - wozu hab ich das denn freigegeben?!



Ich will dir aber von meinem email-acc ne e-mail weiterleiten.


----------



## Enrgy (28. Februar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich bekomme keinen Ärger mit den Autoren...



Nö, nur ne Abmahnung mit Schadensersatzforderung incl. abzugebender Unterlassenserklärung von meinem Abmahnanwalt... 

 Wirklich ein prima Filmchen, nur der Mittelteil ist verwackelt, muß am Alter des Kameramannes gelegen haben. Man munkelt, der ist in so nem Seniorenteam, was sich beim Fahren auch noch betreuen lässt...tsts, Sachen gibts... 

PS: 
Echt blöd, daß der ganze obere Teil vom Film futsch ist. Ärgert mich jetzt noch...


----------



## supasini (28. Februar 2008)

hauptsache, du kriegst irgendwann wieder deine Kölsch-Flaschen auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernhardwalter (28. Februar 2008)

Schöne Aufnahmen Uwe   aber wer war denn in der Abfahrt vor dir 

Gruß

Bernhard


----------



## Eifel-Litti (28. Februar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Von der REHA Tour gibt es von mir jetzt noch ein kleines Filmchen, mit viel geklautem Material.
> 
> Ich hoffe ich bekomme keinen Ärger mit den Autoren.
> 
> REHA - Tour 2008



Voll porno, ey. Da hat sich wer aber ganz schön Arbeit gemacht... Ist das immer so geil bei Euch?

Grüße: Eifel-Litti, der nach dem wunderbaren Ausflug mit allem Nachhall versuchen wird, öfter mal dabei zu sein.


----------



## Handlampe (28. Februar 2008)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Schöne Aufnahmen Uwe   aber wer war denn in der Abfahrt vor dir
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Bernhard



In dieser Abfahrt waren eigentlich ALLE vor mir. 
Der Fahrer im Film ist mein Brüderchen und der Kameramann ist Volker....ich sach ja....alles nur geklaut.


----------



## Giom (28. Februar 2008)

@Seb
schick mir mal den link zum rad per PN. Keine Angst, ich kauf's nicht vor Dir, ist bestimmt zu groß


----------



## RennKröte (28. Februar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Von der REHA Tour gibt es von mir jetzt noch ein kleines Filmchen, mit viel geklautem Material.
> 
> Ich hoffe ich bekomme keinen Ärger mit den Autoren.
> 
> REHA - Tour 2008



Oooooooooooooooh wie  ist das denn  

Dafür bringe ich *ganz für Dich alleine *zur nächsten Tour paar Nussecken mit


----------



## MasifCentralier (28. Februar 2008)

Das hier isses:
http://www.bikediscount.com/(S(id23nhm1icu4g3bja3putmbp))/ItemDetail.aspx?iid=4969&hasv=1


----------



## Hammelhetzer (28. Februar 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Das hier isses:
> http://www.bikediscount.com/(S(id23nhm1icu4g3bja3putmbp))/ItemDetail.aspx?iid=4969&hasv=1



Tolles Rad für unter 1000 Km im Jahr .

Laß es. Du hast doch mords Dampf und Power. Das taugt nicht für dich.


----------



## ultra2 (28. Februar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ....ich sach ja....alles nur geklaut.



Also ein paar Bildchen kommen mir in der Tat bekannt vor. Aber nett geklaut.


----------



## Giom (28. Februar 2008)

Bikediscount.com ist eigentlich bei scotts preislich günstig. Das für 360? Wenn Du nicht mehr Geld investieren willst/kannst, da wirst wohl kaum besser finden. Kannst immer noch ein jahr später eine komplett ultegragruppe für 499eur (zweirad-stadler) drauf bauen, und du hast immer noch ein gutes deal gemacht. gleich gilt für die Laufräder: die Aksium sind gar nicht so teuer.

ich finde es nicht verkehrt



Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Tolles Rad für unter 1000 Km im Jahr .
> 
> Laß es. Du hast doch mords Dampf und Power. Das taugt nicht für dich.



kannst Du dem Seb helfen was besseres bei dem Preis zu finden?

gruß
guillaume


----------



## Hammelhetzer (28. Februar 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> kannst Du dem Seb helfen was besseres bei dem Preis zu finden?
> 
> gruß
> guillaume



Ich kann ihm nichts günstigeres anbieten und freue mich, wenn er damit glücklich wird. Du selber brauchst allerdings ein Rad zum acht oder zehnfachen Preis, merkwürdig. Ich glaube nicht, dass es für ihn geeignet ist, fertig.

Danke wenn die Zeit mich lügen straft; die Erfahrung sagt was anderes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (28. Februar 2008)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Ich kann ihm nichts günstigeres anbieten und freue mich, wenn er damit glücklich wird. Du selber brauchst allerdings ein Rad zum acht oder zehnfachen Preis, merkwürdig. Ich glaube nicht, dass es für ihn geeignet ist, fertig.
> 
> Danke wenn die Zeit mich lügen straft; die Erfahrung sagt was anderes.



ich brauche es? weiss ich nicht. Aber ich gönne es mir


----------



## on any sunday (28. Februar 2008)

Hallo Herr Massiv,

zum Thema Rennrad. Für den Preis hol dir das Scott. Der Rahmen ist auf jeden Fall vernünftig, vorne Dreifach ist für dich sicherlich nicht notwendig, kannst ja das kleine Blatt abschrauben.  Falls irgendwann die Naben aufgeben, dürfte auf der Strasse länger dauern, sind immer noch neue Laufräder drin.


----------



## MasifCentralier (28. Februar 2008)

Ist bei dem, dass ich kaufen werde 2-fach kompakt.


----------



## Handlampe (29. Februar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Oooooooooooooooh wie  ist das denn
> 
> Dafür bringe ich *ganz für Dich alleine *zur nächsten Tour paar Nussecken mit



Lecka Nußecken.....da komme ich aber gerne drauf zurück.


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (29. Februar 2008)

Für Uwe Nussecken


Für Klaus Schokolade

Ihr kommt alle nicht mehr den Berg hoch.   

Wo soll das noch hinführen- Der Winter ist fast vorbei. 

Da heißt es abspecken


----------



## Giom (29. Februar 2008)

Wenn Du noch rauskriegen könntest, wie man es hinbekommt, daß auch Scottti den Berg nicht mehr hoch kommt, sag mir dann bescheid


----------



## MasifCentralier (29. Februar 2008)

Wo wir grad dabei sind, ich bin für Sparnferkel, mit brauner Soße, und Serviettenknödeln, wenns keine Umstände macht.
@ Uwe, und wer sich sonst noch angesprochen fühlen will.

Wie wärs mit ner kleinen 4-5h Runde Morgen?


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (29. Februar 2008)

@ Giom

Der Serviervorschlag mit einem Spanferkel ist nicht schlecht (vielleicht sollte es aber noch leben) also an den Lenker binden und ab nach oben.   

Könnte man mal probieren 

Morgen ne Tour   

Bei einer Windgeschwindigkeit von bis zu 120 km/h   

Das nenne ich mal ne Trainingsrunde. Passt aber auf die umstürzenden Bäume auf - Kyrill lässt grüßen


----------



## Giom (29. Februar 2008)

hm.... nö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (29. Februar 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> hm.... nö



nö bezogen auf das Tier

oder bezogen auf Tour mit 120 km/h 


Übrigens bin ich gestern mit dem neuen Bike unterwegs gewesen. Also das war wirklich klasse und mir ist

bewusst geworden, dass man mit einem Bike auch schnell bergrunter fahren kann.

Bin super zufrieden


----------



## Giom (29. Februar 2008)

auf die 120km/h. Essen tue ich alles. Ist auch hier im forum schon kritisiert worden. Ist aber so. In frankreich gib's jede Menge Leckereien.... freue mich schon auf dem Sommerurlaub! Ich bin dort im vorteil, ich verstehe die Speisekarte


----------



## MasifCentralier (29. Februar 2008)

Ich auch


----------



## Enrgy (29. Februar 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> ... In frankreich gib's jede Menge Leckereien...



Schnecken, Frösche, rohe Seeigel...:kotz: 

wobei - Scampi und Calamares futtern wir ja auch beim Italiener/Spanier, also was solls.


PS: wo gibts morgen 120km/h Rückenwind? Wäre ideal für eine A-B Tour, zurück dann per Bahn (wenn die noch fährt wegen der umgestürzten Bäume)...


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (29. Februar 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> auf die 120km/h. Essen tue ich alles. Ist auch hier im forum schon kritisiert worden. Ist aber so. In frankreich gib's jede Menge Leckereien.... freue mich schon auf dem Sommerurlaub! Ich bin dort im vorteil, ich verstehe die Speisekarte



Das glaube ich Dir

Habe mal ursprünglich Koch gelernt (Drei Jahre lang)

Kenne mich daher ein wenig mit der französischen Küche aus und kann auch aus diesem Metier noch das eine oder andere Wort. Also ich weiß wann ich Frosch bestell


----------



## RennKröte (29. Februar 2008)

Sach mal habt ihr alle Hunger gehabt in dem Moment  geht ja nur um Futter hier... 

@Uwe: Bring auf jeden welche mit wenn ihr nächstes WE wo fahrt, mit wem Du dann teilst oder nicht kannste dann gucken  Glaub Dein Bruda und Redking sind da die 5* Kandidaten 

Na dann mal viel Spaß morgen auf der 4-5h MTB Tour, ich glaub Euch kein Wort wenn´s die Emma dem Kyrill gleich tut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (29. Februar 2008)

Also, wenn ich das hier so lese, da habe ich ja echt bedenken,nächste Wochen zum Skilaufen nach Frankreich zu fahren.
Werde  das Auto am besten voll mit Lebensmittel packen.

Kann nur hoffen, das wenigstens die "Skihasen" schmecken   

Morgen ne Runde Rennrad fahren mit 120km/h Rückenwind?? Bin dabei.

Ach Bruda, warum regst Du Dich so über die DEVK auf?? Konnte nicht klagen. Mein neues Bike ist auch schon bei Canyon bestellt.....!


----------



## MasifCentralier (1. März 2008)

Isses aus Carbon?  Schnell, schnell, schnell antworte mir!!!


----------



## Handlampe (1. März 2008)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Ach Bruda, warum regst Du Dich so über die DEVK auf?? Konnte nicht klagen. Mein neues Bike ist auch schon bei Canyon bestellt.....!



Mach ma halblang, Kollege. Ohne mich hättest du keinen Cent bekommen...


----------



## AGE73 (1. März 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Hallo Herr Massiv,
> 
> zum Thema Rennrad. Für den Preis hol dir das Scott. Der Rahmen ist auf jeden Fall vernünftig, vorne Dreifach ist für dich sicherlich nicht notwendig, kannst ja das kleine Blatt abschrauben.  Falls irgendwann die Naben aufgeben, dürfte auf der Strasse länger dauern, sind immer noch neue Laufräder drin.



Hallo Zusammen, 

zum Thema Rennrad, habe einen Freund der sein neuwertiges Carbon-Rennrad Isaac Pascal mit Fulcrum 3, komplette Ultegra zu einem sehr guten Preis  verkaufen möchte.
Bitte bei Interesse kurze PN.

Danke 
Ciao
Angelo


----------



## MasifCentralier (1. März 2008)

Danke, für die Erwähnung, aber ich suche was für 400-500 und nicht für 2000+.


----------



## Handlampe (1. März 2008)

.. ich kann mich ja nicht zurückhalten, aber das Playmate im Monat März ist doch ganz besonders sexy. Vor allem das Bodypainting besticht:


----------



## MasifCentralier (1. März 2008)

Wie siehts denn mit den Windvorhersagen für Morgen aus?


----------



## joscho (1. März 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> .. ich kann mich ja nicht zurückhalten, aber das Playmate im Monat März ist doch ganz besonders sexy. Vor allem das Bodypainting besticht:



Sehr hübsch  Aber ob ich das einen ganzen Monat lang sehen wollte


----------



## Eifelwolf (1. März 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn mit den Windvorhersagen für Morgen aus?


 

Wind wieder auffrischend, dazu neuer Regen - ein kleineres Tief rauscht in der Nacht heran. Ist heute dank "Emma" schon einiges an Bäumen auf exponierten Flächen umgekippt, derzeit nette Hindernisläufe, und verwunderlich viel Wasser und damit Matsch im Wald. Trockenen Fußes war heute kein "Übersetzen" über den Houverather Bach (besser: Flüßchen) möglich, musste auf Landstraße ausweichen.


----------



## MasifCentralier (1. März 2008)

Heute war ja mal garnix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (1. März 2008)

Ta Da!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Mein Neuestes Schätzchen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Rennrad-Merida-S...5527&_trksid=p3286.c69.l1288#ebayphotohosting


----------



## supasini (2. März 2008)

Ja Glückwunsch, das is ma ein guter Preis! (wenn die Laufleistung nicht zu hoch ist und der Antrieb verschlissen, dann würde es nämlich direkt richtig teuer...)
Check auf jeden Fall unbedingt die Längung der Kette, frag bei der Abholung, wie oft die Kette in welchen Intervallen gewechselt wurde (am Renner kann ne gute Kette durchaus 4-5000 km halten). Bevor du ggf. ne neue drauf machst aber unbedingt den Zustand des Ritzelpakets überprüfen!
Dann noch Sattel gerade, nen vernünftigen Vorbau drauf und ab geht die Post! Wir erwarten Schnitte >35 km/h (bei Rennen darf's auch etwas mehr sein)


----------



## Schnegge (2. März 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Ta Da!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Mein Neuestes Schätzchen:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rennrad-Merida-S...5527&_trksid=p3286.c69.l1288#ebayphotohosting



Holla... das selbe Gerät steht bei mir in der Garage... nur mit 'nem 62er Rahmen... für den Preis sehr leicht, aber mit 'nem (vor allem für MTBler) gewöhnungsbedürftig weichen Rahmen und Laufragsatz... Bin davor auf Straße immer mit gemufftem CroMo-Rahmen unterwegsgewesen... War vom Fahrgefühl wie der Umstieg von Hardtail auf Fully... 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## MasifCentralier (2. März 2008)

Kette und Kasette wollt ich eh tauschen, dann bin ich aber erst bei 350, bei deutlich unter 9 Kg, und beim Scott hätte ich 400 hinlegen müssen, für min 9,5kg. Also, denk ich mal, dass das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis hier wohl besser ist


----------



## RennKröte (2. März 2008)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Wind wieder auffrischend, dazu neuer Regen - ein kleineres Tief rauscht in der Nacht heran. Ist heute dank "Emma" schon einiges an Bäumen auf exponierten Flächen umgekippt, derzeit nette Hindernisläufe, und verwunderlich viel Wasser und damit Matsch im Wald. Trockenen Fußes war heute kein "Übersetzen" über den Houverather Bach (besser: Flüßchen) möglich, musste auf Landstraße ausweichen.





Wiiiiiiiiiiiiiie jetzt   Warst Du gestern im Wald   
Bist Du denn verrückt  Da kann wirklich noch was passiern...nicht machen


----------



## Tazz (2. März 2008)

Was ist das denn ??  



















*Alles liebe zum* 44 *Geburtstag Herr blitzfitz *



Hoffe Du hast einen leckeren 

 bekommen und schöne  

Lass es Dir gut gehen und fahr so schöne Touren wie Du sie uns schon mal gezeigt hast 




















Liebe Grüße
Renate


----------



## MasifCentralier (2. März 2008)

Von mir auch herzliche Glückwünsche ins schöne Österreich

Thomas, warum bist du heut nich zu mir gekommen?


----------



## ultra2 (2. März 2008)

Auch vom mir die besten Wünsche zum 44sten

Mr. Mindestenssechzigkilo

Sorry das ich keine Smileys einfügen konnte, aber Renate hat das Netz leergeräumt.

Freue mich auch wieder auf Kaffee und Kuchen auf der Blitzfizalm...ja auf die Tour natürlich auch.


----------



## Pardus (3. März 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

war von euch schon mal einer in Sardinien, oder ist die Trans Sadenga mitgefahren, wenn ja dann bitte melden, denn ich bin für einen Kollegen aus der Schweiz auf der Suche nach allen möglichen Daten für eine Sardinien Durchquerung  Roadbook , Höhenprofile, GPS Daten, etc.... 

Würde mich freuen wenn ihr hier ein paar Hinweise ablegen könnte...

Gruß Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (3. März 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Ta Da!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Mein Neuestes Schätzchen:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rennrad-Merida-S...5527&_trksid=p3286.c69.l1288#ebayphotohosting



Na ja, ein reichlich hässliches, zerbeultes Schätzchen mit Toblerone Rohren und Shimpansozugverhau. Aber das sieht man ja beim hoffentlich vergnüglichen Fahren nicht.


----------



## RennKröte (3. März 2008)

Huhuhu....... 

@Uwe: Was und wo fährst Du denn mit wem am WE?????? War da nicht mal ne Idee von wegen Siebengebirge?????

Ich bin ab morgen nämmich wieder Radel fähig...... yippppppppiiiiiiiiiiiie ya yeaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## MasifCentralier (3. März 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Na ja, ein reichlich hässliches, zerbeultes Schätzchen mit Toblerone Rohren und Shimpansozugverhau. Aber das sieht man ja beim hoffentlich vergnüglichen Fahren nicht.



Hust, hust, hust, Herr ich fahre ein EITERGELBES Japsenmoped! 
Das Rad sieht aber in echt wirklich deutlich besser aus als auf den Fotos, und die Delle stört mich garnicht. Vor allem find ich die Messerspeichen irgendwie pornös.


----------



## Spooky (3. März 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Huhuhu.......
> 
> @Uwe: Was und wo fährst Du denn mit wem am WE?????? War da nicht mal ne Idee von wegen Siebengebirge?????
> 
> Ich bin ab morgen nämmich wieder Radel fähig...... yippppppppiiiiiiiiiiiie ya yeaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh



Guckst du hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5993

Grüße
Marco


----------



## RennKröte (3. März 2008)

Spooky schrieb:


> Guckst du hier:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5993
> 
> ...



Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaa wenn mir der Name so nix sagt, dann find ich´s auch nicht im LMB....  

Sonntag nix   ????

Kommt denn Tinka auch wieder mit???? Oder ein anderes Weibchen


----------



## Spooky (3. März 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaa wenn mir der Name so nix sagt, dann find ich´s auch nicht im LMB....
> 
> Sonntag nix   ????
> 
> Kommt denn Tinka auch wieder mit???? Oder ein anderes Weibchen



Hm, Sonntag werde ich eher in Sachen Abschlußtour unterwegs sein. Da muß noch ein bisserl was explored werden.

Wegen Samstag und der Tour von Chris. *Wir*  werden das kurzfristig entscheiden und vom Wetter abhängig machen. Ich denke aber, das wir beide am Start sind.


VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennKröte (3. März 2008)

Mein Mann kommt da aus dem Nachtdienst, weiß nicht ob der schon um 13h in SU sein kann und auch mag 

Ich frag mal....

Wetter soll aber wieder netter sein zum WE....war Chris auch bei der REHA Tour???


----------



## Spooky (3. März 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> war Chris auch bei der REHA Tour???



Nein


----------



## Izual (3. März 2008)

Kann leider nicht überall mitfahren   , ich hatte nämlich zeitgleich zur "REHA Tour" ne eigene Tour LMB gehabt! Sonst wär ich mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit mitgefahren!

VG Chris


----------



## blitzfitz (4. März 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Alles liebe zum* 44 *Geburtstag Herr blitzfitz *
> 
> 
> ...
> ...



An dieser Stelle vielen herzlichen Dank an Renate und die vielen anderen für die lieben Wünsche!!

Ich werde mich natürlich wieder mit ein paar schönen Touren revanchieren.  

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## Handlampe (4. März 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Huhuhu.......
> 
> @Uwe: Was und wo fährst Du denn mit wem am WE?????? War da nicht mal ne Idee von wegen Siebengebirge?????
> 
> Ich bin ab morgen nämmich wieder Radel fähig...... yippppppppiiiiiiiiiiiie ya yeaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh



Tachchen Petra. Ich wollte am Sonntag bei Miss Neandertal mitfahren. In der Solinger Ecke war ich auch schon ein paar mal. Feines Fleckchen mit tollen Trails. Das hier ist der Termin


----------



## RennKröte (6. März 2008)

Huhu Uwe 

Hhhhhhhhm...klingt wirklich spannend und von Solingen hab ich schon gehört, ist ja nicht weit von uns....

Nur....ich kann keine S3 Trails fahren  .....das muss ich noch ganz viel  üben....!!!

@spooky: Samstag 13h in SU sein, dass schaffen wir mit dem Nachtdienst nicht....schade...!!!

Also ich glaube wir suchen mal nach ner netten Strecke hier bei uns und bieten auch mal was an....wir kennen uns hier bloß net aus im Wald  Aber bis Sommer ist ja noch was Zeit


----------



## MasifCentralier (6. März 2008)

Hallo, an Krampe, Giom, Olli, Uwe usw, was geht am Sonntag? Es könnte wohl recht warm werden, hab ich gehört.


----------



## Giom (6. März 2008)

hi seb,
dieses we ohne mich
gruß
guillaume


----------



## Pardus (6. März 2008)

Hallo,

also das Wetter für Sammstag sieht ja eigentlich ganz gut aus ...

http://www.wetteronline.de/NRW/Koeln.htm

Hätte einer Lust eine Rheinhöhenweg Tour (linksrheinisch) zu fahren... Hier schon mal zum anschauen auf Google Earth

http://www.maxbenefit.de/gps/Rheinhoehenweg.kmz

Wenn sich einer meldet, stelle ich einen Termin ins Forum. Die Tour wird nur in eine Richtung gefahren und zurück gehts mit der Bahn. Die Distanz sollte so um die 60-70 km sein, dann ist man in Bad Breising. Die Tour ist knacking, ca. 1600 hm aber technisch nicht alzu anspruchsvoll. Also gut um sich wieder nach einem langen Winter an den Sattel zu gewöhnen...

Start ist der Bahnhof in Bonn. Kann Alternativ aber auch irgendwo in Bonn stattfinden.

Gruß Guido


----------



## MasifCentralier (6. März 2008)

Morgen ist schlecht, aber wie wärs mit Sonndag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pardus (6. März 2008)

Wollte eigentlich am Samstag fahren, da es am Sonntag zu regnen scheint...


----------



## Pardus (6. März 2008)

Samstag gegen 11:00


----------



## Handlampe (6. März 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Hallo, an Krampe, Giom, Olli, Uwe usw, was geht am Sonntag? Es könnte wohl recht warm werden, hab ich gehört.




Sonntag wollte ich nach Solingen zu Miss Neandertal. (Allerdings werde ich bei Regen kneifen)
Samstag muss ich arbeiten. Wenn, dann kann ich Samstag erst so ab 14 Uhr.


----------



## 2dangerbiker (6. März 2008)

Pardus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also das Wetter für Sammstag sieht ja eigentlich ganz gut aus ...
> 
> ...



Das hört sich sehr gut an. Wann willst du losfahren?
Für mich wäre der ein Treffpunkt im Kottenforst oder Bad Godesberg super.
Leider kann ich nicht so früh, will hofen das ich so gegen 12 Uhr zu euch stossen kann.


----------



## MasifCentralier (6. März 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Sonntag wollte ich nach Solingen zu Miss Neandertal. (Allerdings werde ich bei Regen kneifen)
> Samstag muss ich arbeiten. Wenn, dann kann ich Samstag erst so ab 14 Uhr.



Ich könnte auch erst so ungefähr dann. Da hätten wir ja noch so 4h. Oder ansonsten vllt. auch was Rennradel.


----------



## Pardus (7. März 2008)

Kein Problem... 

12:00 ist in Ordnung... An Bad Godesberg kommen wir ja auch vorbei...   

@MasifCentralier - Treffen um 12:00 am Bahnhof. Von dort aus Radeln wir los und hohlen 2dangerbiker in Bad Godesberg ab...

@2dangerbiker - Wenn Du Dir die Google Earth Karte anschaust... Wo könntest Du auf uns warten... Soweit ich mich erinnere gibt es auf dem Weg einen Minigolfplatz... Wie wäre es wenn wir uns dort treffen um 12:30

Bitte um Feedback - dann stelle ich die Tour ins Forum

Hier noch mal die Karte 
http://www.maxbenefit.de/gps/Rheinhoehenweg.kmz

Gruß Guido


----------



## Handlampe (7. März 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Ich könnte auch erst so ungefähr dann. Da hätten wir ja noch so 4h. Oder ansonsten vllt. auch was Rennradel.




Rennrad fänd ich auch nett. Werd auch mal Oli fragen und meld mich dann nochmal bei dir.


----------



## Enrgy (7. März 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Sonntag wollte ich nach Solingen zu Miss Neandertal. (Allerdings werde ich bei Regen kneifen)



Dann werde ich für Dich demnächst mal bei gutem Wetter einen Termin machen, damit Du mal wieder in unsere Gegend kommst...


----------



## MasifCentralier (7. März 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Rennrad fänd ich auch nett. Werd auch mal Oli fragen und meld mich dann nochmal bei dir.



Ok, ruf am besten heut Abend noch an. Nummer--> PM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (7. März 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Dann werde ich für Dich demnächst mal bei gutem Wetter einen Termin machen, damit Du mal wieder in unsere Gegend kommst...



Dann bin ich natürlich dabei.


----------



## Enrgy (9. März 2008)

Habe hier noch ein paar Onboard-Aufnahmen aus dem 7GB vom letzten Herbst, allerdings Trail pur ohne störenden Biker... 


Auge Gottes 74MB : http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RLJSZ4DC
Auge Gottes-Bad Honnef 87MB : http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VUY42VSY
Großer Breiberg 34MB : http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UA60H1LT


----------



## Handlampe (9. März 2008)

Da unsere 3 Täler Tour aus dem Jahre 2005 ein wenig vernebelt war (eine Schande bei den schönen Aussichten) gibt es nun eine Wiederholung im Jahre 08. Natürlich wieder mit verbesserter Rezeptur.

Termin


----------



## supasini (9. März 2008)

Do simmer dabei, dat ess prihima...

...war meine erste TT-Tour, selbstverständlich bei schönem Wetter nochmal gefahren, aber mit dem OrschinalGuide


----------



## Enrgy (9. März 2008)

Ich würd ja mitfahren, aber durch die Umstellung auf die Sommerzeit geht mir da die eine Stunde Schlaf verloren, die ich für die letzten 10km und 500Hm brauche...


----------



## Eifel-Litti (9. März 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Da unsere 3 Täler Tour aus dem Jahre 2005 ein wenig vernebelt war (eine Schande bei den schönen Aussichten) gibt es nun eine Wiederholung im Jahre 08. Natürlich wieder mit verbesserter Rezeptur.
> 
> Termin



Hätte große Lust, kann aber an dem Tag nicht (Famielje und so). Der kommende Sonntag (16.3.) steht nicht zufällig als Alternativtermin zur Verfügung?

Fragt ja nur: Eifel-Litti (mit besten Grüßen und nach wie vor den besten Erinnerungen an meine TT-Erweckung vor 2 Sonntagen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (10. März 2008)

Hehe, bin mal gespannt wer alles kurz vorher wieder absagt, weil die Zeitumstellung so plötzlich und unerwartet kommt. Kenne das noch aus dem letzten Jahr  

Ansonsten - doofer Termin - Haben wir doch am abend vorher unsere Abschlußfeier, ... 


Grüße
Marco



Handlampe schrieb:


> Da unsere 3 Täler Tour aus dem Jahre 2005 ein wenig vernebelt war (eine Schande bei den schönen Aussichten) gibt es nun eine Wiederholung im Jahre 08. Natürlich wieder mit verbesserter Rezeptur.
> 
> Termin


----------



## supasini (10. März 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> 3 Tätere TT Tour
> 
> Wat fürn Sche(iss).
> 
> ...



hab mal ein bisschen im Fred gegraben... 
findet sich auf Seite 49(!)ff.: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=99846&page=49


----------



## Happy_User (10. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich mich auch als absolut ortsunkundiger diesem vergnügen nicht entziehen will, mal so eine frage zur technik: gibt es einen google-maps-link zum startort? 


grüße

 holger


----------



## blitzfitz (15. März 2008)

Die Wetteraussichten für morgen sind ja mehr als bescheiden, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.  
Deshalb ist die Römertour morgen auch noch nicht abgesagt. Bei wechselhaftem Wetter (auch mal ein kleiner Schauer) wird gefahren.  

So, dann also Daumendrücken und hoffentlich bis morgen. Bei Absage schreibe ich es am Sonntag bis 10:30 hier in das Forum.

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## ultra2 (15. März 2008)

Ich muß leider absagen 

Mein Rad hat sich da eine Ausrede einfallen lassen...


----------



## Giom (15. März 2008)

ich sag's doch, alu ist nix


----------



## Giom (15. März 2008)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> Die Wetteraussichten für morgen sind ja mehr als bescheiden, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.
> Deshalb ist die Römertour morgen auch noch nicht abgesagt. Bei wechselhaftem Wetter (auch mal ein kleiner Schauer) wird gefahren.
> 
> So, dann also Daumendrücken und hoffentlich bis morgen. Bei Absage schreibe ich es am Sonntag bis 10:30 hier in das Forum.
> ...



bin um 12 uhr bei Dir
gruß
guillaume


----------



## ultra2 (15. März 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> ich sag's doch, alu ist nix



Ist dein Spark aus Plastik? 

Auf jeden Fall ist es auch ein Scott.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (15. März 2008)

Berichte bitte über den Fortgang der Garantiegewährung. Meine Rede, brechen tut alles; die Frage ist, was daraus anschließend wird.


----------



## Giom (15. März 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ist dein Spark aus Plastik?



ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (15. März 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ist dein Spark aus Plastik?
> 
> Auf jeden Fall ist es auch ein Scott.



Plastik oder Alu - das ist hier die Frage. Ein herzliches Beileid habt ihr beide verdient.  
Ich sag euch noch, fahrt Titan und alles wird gut!  

Ciao bis morgen,
Ralf


----------



## Tazz (15. März 2008)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> Plastik oder Alu - das ist hier die Frage. Ein herzliches Beileid habt ihr beide verdient.
> Ich sag euch noch, fahrt Titan und alles wird gut!
> 
> Ciao bis morgen,
> Ralf



Habe leider kein Titan   , das ist aber wiederum nicht der Grund warum ich mich wieder Abgemeldet habe ...........  

Ich sach nur "Tazzisches Wolkenband"

( Uwe kennt das schon)

Sorry von meiner Seite 


und euch ( sofern es statt findet) super viel  Spaß

Grüße Renate


----------



## Handlampe (16. März 2008)

Hi Ralf.

Versuche dann auch um 12 bei dir zu sein.


----------



## blitzfitz (16. März 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ich sach nur "Tazzisches Wolkenband"
> 
> ( Uwe kennt das schon)
> 
> Grüße Renate



Hallo Renate,

ich sehe kein Wolkenband, eher schon blauen Himmel. Die Tour findet statt.  

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## Krampe (16. März 2008)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> Hallo Renate,
> 
> ich sehe kein Wolkenband, eher schon blauen Himmel. Die Tour findet statt.
> 
> ...


Hi Ralf,
ich melde mich für heute ab.
Beim "Termin" kann ich mich irgendwie nicht abmelden weil ich nicht registriert bin?!??
Euch viel Spaß
Christof


----------



## Happy_User (16. März 2008)

Moin zusammen,

kann es sein, dass ich gestern ein paar TTler beim "fremdbiken" in Nideggen gesehen habe?

Grüße

Holger


----------



## Tazz (16. März 2008)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> Hallo Renate,
> 
> ich sehe kein Wolkenband, eher schon blauen Himmel. Die Tour findet statt.
> 
> ...



Mooooorgen  

Ja wo ich jetzt so raus schaue  ....... könnte der ein oder andere Regenschauer noch kommen ...........oder nicht  

Ich wünsche euch jedenfalls viel Spaß   
,für meinen Teil bleib ich lieber zu Hause und pflege meine Allergie gegen ich weiß nicht was 



Krampe schrieb:


> Hi Ralf,
> ich melde mich für heute ab.
> Beim "Termin" kann ich mich irgendwie nicht abmelden weil ich nicht registriert bin?!??
> Euch viel Spaß
> Christof



Ähmm 

Da hab ich jetzt aber nix mit zu tun 

 los Christof kannst fahren , wird nicht regnen


----------



## Daywalker74 (16. März 2008)

Moin!

So, von 2 Brettern und bestem Pulverschnee in Les Deux Alpes, direkt wieder rein in den heimischen Matsch.
War ein klasse Skiurlaub. Aber die Franzosen sind ein sehr unfreundliches Volk. Mußten alle beteiligten feststellen. Tja, es schein nur einen netten und sympatischen Franzosen zu geben. 

Ralf, bin um 12 Uhr bei Dir auf der Alm!


----------



## blitzfitz (16. März 2008)

Noch mal für alle: die Römertour FINDET STATT!  

Bis nachher,
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (16. März 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ähmm
> 
> Da hab ich jetzt aber nix mit zu tun
> 
> los Christof kannst fahren , wird nicht regnen




Renatesistschulddassichalleabmeldenrenateistschulddassichalleabmeldenrenateistschulddassichalleabmelden nä näh nä nä näää nä näää


----------



## Tazz (16. März 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Renatesistschulddassichalleabmeldenrenateistschulddassichalleabmeldenrenateistschulddassichalleabmelden nä näh nä nä näää nä näää



nee nee nee


----------



## Handlampe (16. März 2008)

So, jetzt regnet es auch in Bonn. Wenn ich mir allerdings das Regenradar anschaue, dann ist die ganze Sache um 13 Uhr auf jeden Fall durch....ich bin dabei.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (16. März 2008)

Muss mich leider auch abmelden, da mir ein paar berufliche Zwänge mehr Zeit als gedacht abverlangen. Viel Spaß und viele Grüße: Eifel-Litti

(bei uns fängt es gerade an zu regenen und zwar nicht zu knapp, macht mir die Entscheidung durchaus etwas leichter)


----------



## Redfraggle (16. März 2008)

Guten Morgen allerseits,

also bei mir regnet es schon und da sinkt meine Fahrradfahrlaune auf den
Nullpunkt. Denke ich  melde mich auch ab, obwohl ich total gerne gefahren wäre. Viel Spaß euch allen...
Gruß Barbara


----------



## ultra2 (16. März 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...Wenn ich mir allerdings das Regenradar anschaue, dann ist die ganze Sache um 13 Uhr auf jeden Fall durch....ich bin dabei.



Na wenn das so ist...

Sitze gerade mit dem Prittstift an meinem Scott und versuche die Schwinge zu reparieren. Wenn ich um 13.00h nicht am Treffpunkt bin hats aus irgendeinem Grunde (vermutlich die Trocknenzeit des Klebers) nicht geklappt. Dann wartet nicht auf mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennKröte (16. März 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Na wenn das so ist...
> 
> Sitze gerade mit dem Prittstift an meinem Scott und versuche die Schwinge zu reparieren. Wenn ich um 13.00h nicht am Treffpunkt bin hats aus irgendeinem Grunde (vermutlich die Trocknenzeit des Klebers) nicht geklappt. Dann wartet nicht auf mich.



Leih Dir gerne meins...muss Dienst schieben und kann auch nicht..*grrrrr*...kannste Dir holen


----------



## Handlampe (16. März 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Leih Dir gerne meins...muss Dienst schieben und kann auch nicht..*grrrrr*...kannste Dir holen



Also, Petra....da wird Jens ja eine ganze Palette Prittstifte brauchen: 

Rohre aufsägen- Zwischenstücke einsetzen - mit Pritt verkleben.....uswusw.

Irgendwann dürfte er dann die richtige Rahmengröße zusammengeklebt haben


----------



## ultra2 (16. März 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Leih Dir gerne meins...muss Dienst schieben und kann auch nicht..*grrrrr*...kannste Dir holen



Das ist nett von Dir,...aber als ich mit dieser Rahmengröße klar gekommen bin war ich ca. 12 Jahre alt.


----------



## RennKröte (16. März 2008)

Pah dafür stoße ich mir nicht den Kopf und kann unter manchen Bäumen einfach herfahren... 

Stefan hat auch Dienst...soll ich mal fragen...

Gibts Ostern ne Eifeltour????????????


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (16. März 2008)

Joooh

Ich habe auch Dienst.

Aber ich wäre heute auch im Regen gefahren.

Dann wird dat Bike mal wieder ein bischen sauber   
und Pfützenfahren macht doch riesig Spaß 

Also alle die frei haben 

Runter von der Couch und ab auf die Trails 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## blitzfitz (16. März 2008)

Mädels, ich glaube, das wird heute die reinste Schlammschlacht.  

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## Tazz (16. März 2008)

Und ??? schön nass geworden


----------



## blitzfitz (16. März 2008)

*Römertour - Der Bericht*

*Eigentlich *hätte die Sonne scheinen sollen ...
*Eigentlich *hätte sich keiner abmelden dürfen ...
*Eigentlich *hätte es eine ruhige und leichte Einsteigertour werden sollen ...
*Eigentlich *wollte der Guide bei Regen gar nicht fahren ...
Aber wie heisst es so schön, erstens kommt es anders und zweitens als man denkt.  
Nachdem die Anmeldeliste in den letzten Minuten vor dem Tourstart noch eine erhöhte Wechselfrequenz aufwies, sind dann zum Schluss wirklich mitgefahren:

John (Trekki) und Sohn
Thomas (Monsterchen)
Guilaume (giom)
Uwe (Handlampe)
Thomas (daywalker74)
Ralf (blitzfitz) als Guide
So ein richtiges Vorher/Nachherbild gibt es leider nicht, aber die beiden folgenden Bilder dürfen als Anhaltspunkt dienen.

*Vorher*




*Nachher*




Na ja, war halt ein wenig schlammig.  

Nachdem am Start, sowie einen Kilometer später, das absolut pannenfreie Rohloffrad des Herrn W. aus A. gerichtet werden konnte (soweit zum Kindermärchen, so ein Rad wäre das Non-plus-ultra für eine Schlammschlacht), konnte der eigentliche Startpunkt am Malberg endlich angefahren werden.





Vom Malberg über herrlich rutschige Kurven hinab ins Wiedtal,




wurde erneut die Wiedhöhe erklommen, um gleich danach durch das idyllische Nonnenbachtal wieder der Schwerkraft zu folgen. Manchmal allerdings verschwand der Weg im Wald der Bäume.









Der zweite Anstieg des Tages führte wieder hinauf auf die Rheinhöhen, aber nicht, ohne das eine oder andere lohneswerte Motiv festzuhalten.  





Die Burg Hammerstein lieferte dann endlich das versprochene Panorama rheinaufwärts und rheinabwärts.





Hinab durch die Weingärten von Leutesdorf sollte zum Schluss dann doch noch eine heftige Prüfung warten. Der dritte Anstieg des Tages war wegen des knöcheltiefen Bodens und gelegentlichen Kletterpartien durch umgefallene Bäume nun doch etwas kräftezehrend.





Wie schön, das manche Mitfahrer trotz der Strapazen ihre mädchenhafte Eleganz nicht verloren haben.





Zusammenfassend kann sicherlich gesagt werden, dass diese Tour eine Überraschung für jeden Mitfahrer war und so schnell nicht vergessen wird.

Danke an alle Mitfahrer für den Heidenspass heute nachmittag!!  

Ciao,
      Euer blitzfitz


----------



## Handlampe (16. März 2008)

Ich verbitte mir die Anspielungen auf die Rohloffnabe. Die Nabe arbeitet weiterhin ohne jegliche Panne.
Das Problem liegt halt daran, dass das Gehirn des Fahrers nicht immer pannenfrei arbeitet.

Ansonsten natürlich herzlichen Dank an unseren Chefnavigator Ralf







für eine völlig einsteigerfreundliche Tour mit einem für Einsteiger fast schon zu langsamen Tempo


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (16. März 2008)

Sind ja super Bilder....und man erkennt kaum die Gesichter...


...und war bestimmt ne riesen Gaudi 

Wäre ich auch gerne dabei gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (16. März 2008)

Also Herr Blitzfitz,

wenn das Deine 2008 Einsteigertour war, dann freue ich mich jetzt schon unheimlich auf Deine 2008er "Ich-will's-wissen"-Tour

Vergiss nicht im Termin zu schreiben: Die Tour wird ohne Sturm und Regen nicht gefahren.

Das war heute wieder ein riesen Spaß, und die regnerischen Bike-An- und Rückreise von Bonn nach Linz  dann zum Treff gehörten dazu... nicht wahr monsterchen? 

Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## RennKröte (16. März 2008)

Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> Sind ja super Bilder....und man erkennt kaum die Gesichter...
> 
> 
> ...und war bestimmt ne riesen Gaudi
> ...



Na wenn Du so auf Regen, Schlamm und Dreck abgehst, dann hätteste ja auch zur Arbeit radeln können     

Wo der kleine Franzose die ganze Power herholt ist mir unbegreiflich...

Erstmal schöööööööööööön noch nach Linz mit dem Radel anfahren.........nöööööööööö ist klar.........


----------



## Giom (16. März 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Erstmal schöööööööööööön noch nach Linz mit dem Radel anfahren.........nöööööööööö ist klar.........



hey, das war nicht meine Idee, monsterchen ist schuld
allerdings muss ich zugeben dass ich mich immer als solche dumme Ideen einlasse

gruß
der kleine Korse


----------



## skandinavia (16. März 2008)

Buhhhuuuuuuuu! Das sieht alles so verdammt schön aus ... viele Biker, viel Schlamm, schöne Wege und Ausblicke ... was will man mehr vom Leben? Ich glaube, ich muss mal über einen Umzug nachdenken. Hier gibt's nur wetterfühlige Weicheier! :-(


----------



## Daywalker74 (16. März 2008)

Die Touren von Herrn Blitzfitz haben schon etwas besonderes. 
Aber heute........LANGWEILIG 

Selten soviel Dreck gefressen ! Klasse Runde. Wer war nochmal alles dabei??? Habe mich wärend der Tour nur noch nach den Stimmen der Mitfahrer orientiert. Sahen ja alle gleich aus .

Bis zur nächsten Tour.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Eifel-Litti (16. März 2008)

Jungs, Ihr seid groß. Als Trost für meine Trauer ob der kurzfristigen Absage (ging wirklich nicht anders) hab' ich heute nachmittag wenigstens ne kleine Hausrunde drehen können, war aber nicht annähernd so Fango wie Euer Ding: Hut ab!

Voller Bewunderung: Eifel-Litti


----------



## monsterchen (17. März 2008)

Das war gestern der richtige Einstieg nach meiner Erkältung und das erste mal, das der Schlamm sogar unter die Hose gelaufen ist.

Meine Tochter hat mich auf den Bildern auch nicht wiedererkannt. 
Sie sagte nur: "Papa, ich kenn die doch garnicht."  

Tja Giom die Anreise war nötig um mal wieder das Gefühl von totaler Erschöpfung zu haben   .

Danke an den Guide der Guides, der es diesmal schaffte, das alle im hellen zurück kamen. 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Handlampe (17. März 2008)

Da ja einige Anfragen zu dem Treffpunkt zur TT 3T Tour waren, gibt es die Sache von Oben:


----------



## supasini (17. März 2008)

super parken kann man am sonntag auch auf dem lidl/aldi/was auch immer -P direkt auf der anderen seite der Gleise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (17. März 2008)

Es stellt sich die Frage:


Wie belämmert muss man sein, wenn man sich nach vorherigem Dauerregen und angesagtem weiteren Starkregen  auf eine Tour im blitzfitzrevier einlässt:







Sind das die Schafe?




....

....

....


....oder vielleicht doch diese hier:





Ein Monsterschaf und ein französisches Lämmchen





Ein orange gefärbter Paarhufer aus dem Siebengebirge





Ein Pfützenhammel


Gut, alle ein wenig belämmert, aber ansonsten eine sehr sympatische Rasse.
Und geboten wurde ja von Herrn blitzfitz wieder mal so Einiges (und nicht nur vermatschtes) an einsamsten Landschaften und Wegen


----------



## blitzfitz (18. März 2008)

Tolle Bilder, Uwe.  

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## Handlampe (24. März 2008)

Klasse, es schneit....und das selbst bei uns in Alfter....ich muss heute fahren .
Werd jetzt meinen Bruder aus dem Bett schmeißen und ich denke um 11 fahren wir von der Tomburg los. Wer Lust hat kann sich ja kurzfristig anschließen.


----------



## joscho (24. März 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Klasse, es schneit....und das selbst bei uns in Alfter...



Guten Morgen,

selbst das olle Köln ist weiss. Bin ich froh, dass ich nicht fahren muss 

Viel Spaß im Schnee
joerg


----------



## Rote Laterne (24. März 2008)

Hat am 24.02. nach der HandlampenRheinbachSteinerbergTour jemand zufällig einen schwarzen Handschuh (Pearl Izumi) auf dem Parkplatz gefunden   . Habe ich leider erst gestern festgestellt. Für sachdienliche Hinweise wenden Sie sich bitte an:

die Rote Laterne
Lissy


----------



## Handlampe (24. März 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Hat am 24.02. nach der HandlampenRheinbachSteinerbergTour jemand zufällig einen schwarzen Handschuh (Pearl Izumi) auf dem Parkplatz gefunden   . Habe ich leider erst gestern festgestellt. Für sachdienliche Hinweise wenden Sie sich bitte an:
> 
> die Rote Laterne
> Lissy



Jau, Krampe müsste den haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (24. März 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Jau, Krampe müsste den haben.



        

Danke Dir und viel Spaß im Schneegestöber.

Ich war leider die letzten Wochen durch eine Bronchitis ausser Gefecht gesetzt und muss mal wieder im Flachland anfangen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Handlampe (24. März 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Bin ich froh, dass ich nicht fahren muss



Na, so schlimm war es auch nicht, Jörg.

Wenn man z.B. die ersten Spuren in den Schnee ziehen darf:







....oder durch den Tiefschnee pflügen kann:







...oder erst nach einigem Herumirren die Madbachtalsperre findet (peinlich als Tomburger):







...dann  kann man auch bei diesen Bedingungen ein wenig Freude haben.

Dann darf man nach vorherigem Tiefentest auch mal solche Bachdurchfahrten auslassen:






Ansonsten darf man auch nicht verheimlichen, das die Bedingungen nicht immer optimal waren:


----------



## joscho (24. März 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Na, so schlimm war es auch nicht, Jörg.



Bei uns war nur so die erste Stunde schön. Danach fing es doch ziemlich schnell an zu tauen und wurde entsprechend matschig, nass und kalt.

ciao...
joerg


----------



## Daywalker74 (24. März 2008)

Top Bilder, Bruda!

Die Tour hatte echt von allem was.
Am besten haben mir Deine neuen Weißwandreifen an Endorfin gefallen


----------



## MasifCentralier (24. März 2008)

Echt gut das mit der Madbach 
Ich wollt mich auch noch panisch umziehen, als ich deinen Post um 10:45 gelesen hab, aber das sah so matschig aus hier bei uns. Aber ihr scheint ja auch etwas kältere Gefilde gefunden zu haben


----------



## Giom (24. März 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ....oder durch den Tiefschnee pflügen kann:



das ist ein fake, hast ein altes Foto rausgegraben, guck mal was  "der  Typ" für ein Bike fährt

Schon wieder schöne Fotos Uwe!!!

gruß
guillaume


----------



## ultra2 (25. März 2008)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Berichte bitte über den Fortgang der Garantiegewährung. Meine Rede, brechen tut alles; die Frage ist, was daraus anschließend wird.



So Dieterle,

habs wieder. Lief wie folgt: Montags zu Cyclewerx mitm Rad. Die haben sofort bei Scott angerufen und Scott wollte nur das Modelljahr (2005) wissen. Wegen der Farbe. Donnerstag die Cyclewerxer genervt (Scott wollte ja direkt am Montag das Teil rausschicken). War aber nix. Heute Anruf von den Werxlern Rad ist fettisch. Kosten wären null gewesen wenn ich das Rad bei Cyclewerx gekauft hätte, habe ich aber nicht ist ja direkt von Scott. So mußte ich halt den Umbau zahlen. Ja, ich hätte die paar Schrauben wohl auch selber ab- und wieder dranbekommen.


----------



## Eifelwolf (25. März 2008)

OK, es lief nicht mehr über "Gewährleistung", sondern über "Garantie". trotzdem verstehe ich diese Logik hier nicht:



ultra2 schrieb:


> ... Kosten wären null gewesen wenn ich das Rad bei Cyclewerx gekauft hätte, habe ich aber nicht ist ja direkt von Scott. So mußte ich halt den Umbau zahlen. ...


 
Warum ist der Erwerbsort wichtig? Rahmenbruch ist Rahmenbruch. Specialized war dies in meinem Fall egal. Da fing der Händler erst an rumzuzicken, als ich seine teuere Fox-Gabel nicht haben wollte (die Altteile passten teilweise nicht mehr), sondern mit einer privat erworbenen "Menja" angerückt kam.... die wollte er dann nicht für lau einbauen (selber basteln macht eh viel mehr Spaß...).


----------



## ultra2 (25. März 2008)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> OK, es lief nicht mehr über "Gewährleistung", sondern über "Garantie". trotzdem verstehe ich diese Logik hier nicht:



Isch habe keine Ahnung wie Scott das mit den Händlern normalerweise verrechnet. 
Die Aussage kam auch von Cyclewerx und nicht von Scott.


----------



## Daywalker74 (25. März 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> das ist ein fake, hast ein altes Foto rausgegraben, guck mal was  "der  Typ" für ein Bike fährt
> 
> Schon wieder schöne Fotos Uwe!!!
> 
> ...



"der Typ" fährt ein Bike, das unkaputtbar ist. Da kann sich die Firma die mit M anfängt und mit arida aufhört mal ein beispiel nehmen

Bin eben noch ne Runde im 7 Gebirge gefahren.Es war ein Traum. Rund um die "Giom"Löwenburg und Lohrberg lag richtig viel Schnee. Hat richtig laune gemacht. Habe da echt die Zeit vergessen. Und dan wurde es dunkel. Ohne Licht nicht gut.............!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (25. März 2008)

Mit Schnee im Wald isses aber nicht wirklich dunkel.... 

Es soll ja Leute geben, die den Sonnenuntergang auf dem Steinerberg knipsen, dann ohne Licht zur Tomburg zurück hecheln und kurz vor dem Ziel orientierungslos im Unterholz umhertappern...


----------



## RennKröte (26. März 2008)

Huhu... 

Also von Euch stehen ja für Freitag beim MTB Stammtisch auch einige auf der Liste....schööööööööööön....freut sich Krötchen... 

Kann mir denn jemand sagen was das BaGo ist???? Krieg ich da was zu essen??? Vor allem das *WAS* find ich wichtig... 

@Daywalker: Erklär mir mal bitte was an ner Schneefahrt so geil ist....ich fand´s :kotz: gestern...das mach ich nie nie wieder...voll ins Schneegestöber gekommen, mit Sicht unter 50m, Donnerschlägen und teilweise keine Flöckchen sondern Graupeln....pock...pock...pock...AUA  ....neeeeeee und mein GEsicht war blau-rot....*grrrrrrrrrr*

LG Kröte


----------



## Hammelhetzer (26. März 2008)

@Ultra
Zumindest darf man Scott also getrost auf die Liste der "kaufbaren" Hersteller setzen. Vorallem stark, wie schnell die vollstreckt haben. 

Kannste dich ja gleichmal so richtig im Schlamm suhlen .


----------



## Handlampe (26. März 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Kann mir denn jemand sagen was das BaGo ist???? Krieg ich da was zu essen??? Vor allem das *WAS* find ich wichtig...



Gucks du hier, Petra. Speisekarte

Das Bago liegt ziemlich nah am Bahnhof Bad Godesberg. Da liegt die Anfahrt mit der Bahn eigentlich auf der Hand. Dann könnten du und Stefan auch ein wenig picheln


----------



## RennKröte (26. März 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Gucks du hier, Petra. Speisekarte
> 
> Das Bago liegt ziemlich nah am Bahnhof Bad Godesberg. Da liegt die Anfahrt mit der Bahn eigentlich auf der Hand. Dann könnten du und Stefan auch ein wenig picheln



      
*Geilomat, was besseres gibt´s nicht als ner Frau im Vorfeld die Spiesekarte zu schicken.....*      

Ich bin begeistert...  Herzlichen Dank!!!!!!!!!!1

Na super, Bahn fahren, da Wipp so viele Bahnhöfe hat..... 

Aber man könnte ggf bei Mama nächtigen, dann klappt das und Sa gleich zu ner Tour mit Euch starten....????????????????????

Gucken wat der Herr da so zu sagt.....??????????????


----------



## Holzlarer (26. März 2008)

> Bin eben noch ne Runde im 7 Gebirge gefahren.Es war ein Traum. Rund um die "Giom"Löwenburg und Lohrberg lag richtig viel Schnee. Hat richtig laune gemacht. Habe da echt die Zeit vergessen. Und dan wurde es dunkel. Ohne Licht nicht gut.............!!!!!


hi thomas, das war ja mal echt ein traum gestern!! als nach dem fetten schneefall die sonne rauskam, sah´s aus wie in nem märchenwald, wahnsinn . hast du vieleicht ein paar bilder gemacht hat? ich depp hab meine kamera vergessen. das dunkle ging ja noch, aber das eingefrorene schaltwerk und die eingerorene bremse waren schon unangenehmer

bis sa , gruss dirk


----------



## Handlampe (26. März 2008)

Oh mann.....ich hab Urlaub....und dann dieses Wetter  
Ihr glaubt garnicht bis wohin mir die ganze Sache steht.

Naja, dann plan ich noch ein wenig.

Wer hätte denn Interesse an einer 2 Tagestour im Mai?
Da ja meine Jakobswegtour nach Moselkern nicht wirklich Einsteigerfreundlich ist, hab ich mir gedacht, die Sache in 2 Tagen zu fahren.

Als Übernachtungsmöglichkeit würde ich z.B. das Hotel Waldfrieden am Laacher See vorschlagen.

Die 2 Etappen würden dann zwischen 60 und 70 Kilometer liegen.

Na, hat wer Lust?


----------



## Handlampe (26. März 2008)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> .... aber das eingefrorene schaltwerk ....




...ich hör immer nur eingefrorenes Schaltwerk


----------



## Happy_User (26. März 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Oh mann.....ich hab Urlaub....und dann dieses Wetter
> Ihr glaubt garnicht bis wohin mir die ganze Sache steht.
> 
> Naja, dann plan ich noch ein wenig.
> ...


Hi Uwe,

wann den so grob?

Grüße
 Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (26. März 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Na, hat wer Lust?



Klar, wir Tomburger Matschanbeter sind doch für jeden Mist zu haben 
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (26. März 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Oh mann.....ich hab Urlaub....und dann dieses Wetter
> Ihr glaubt garnicht bis wohin mir die ganze Sache steht.
> 
> Naja, dann plan ich noch ein wenig.
> ...




Dto.


----------



## sun909 (26. März 2008)

Hier 

Hätte auch Lust... Kommt aber ein wenig auf den Termin an. 

Am Stammtisch bin ich nicht da, muß leider arbeiten...

Samstag bist du ja im 7G dabei? Dann können wir ja mal Kalender rausholen.

wie sieht eure Tour am So denn so geschwindigkeitstechnisch aus? Sind da die "normalen", sprich heizenden Team Tomburger am Start oder auch Normalos wie ich 

Oder kann man die Strecke ggf. abkürzen?

grüß
sun909


----------



## sun909 (26. März 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich muß leider absagen
> 
> Mein Rad hat sich da eine Ausrede einfallen lassen...
> 
> ...



Hi,
das sieht ja übel aus 

Hast du denn jetzt wieder einen 2005er Rahmen bekommen oder einen neuen? Und was wollten die alles haben? Nur Rechnung oder noch irgendwelche Wartungsnachweise?

Grüße
sun909, der sein Genius gerade eine Woche ziemlich gequält hat...


----------



## ultra2 (26. März 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> das sieht ja übel aus
> 
> Hast du denn jetzt wieder einen 2005er Rahmen bekommen oder einen neuen? Und was wollten die alles haben? Nur Rechnung oder noch irgendwelche Wartungsnachweise?
> ...



Hallo Carsten,

da nur der auf dem Bild rot eingefärbte Teil am Hinterbau defekt war haben sie auch nur diesen ersetzt.





Ich habe lediglich die Rechnung vorgelegt. Was für Wartungsnachweise?  

Ach, wo sie gerade Dämpfer sagen, ich habe noch einen Ersatzdämpfer der im Januar 2008 bei Scott in der Revision war. Falls deiner mal den Geist aufgibt.


----------



## MasifCentralier (26. März 2008)

Hi, ist der Flite Fluid eigentlich deiner Meinung nach deutlich bequemer als der normale Flite? 
Vor allem wenn er einmal eingeritten ist, da ich ihn nur kurz auf der Straße testen konnte, und er mir da nicht so komfortionös vorkam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikenstoffel (26. März 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Isch habe keine Ahnung wie Scott das mit den Händlern normalerweise verrechnet.
> Die Aussage kam auch von Cyclewerx und nicht von Scott.



Nach meinem Kenntnistand bekommen die Händler die Arbeitseinheiten für Garantie/Gewährleistung von Scott nicht erstattet. Ich schätze Cycle-Werx würde in einem solchem Fall dem Kunden auch kein Arbeitslohn berechnen, wenn man das Radl dort gekauft hat oder jährlich zur Inspektion bringt.


----------



## Handlampe (26. März 2008)

Noch was zum Zeitvertreib:

Kleines Suchbild:

Finden sie das weiße Endorfin:








Der erste Preis: So viele Kühlschränke wie sie tragen können.


----------



## Scottti (26. März 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Da ja meine Jakobswegtour nach Moselkern nicht wirklich Einsteigerfreundlich ist, hab ich mir gedacht, die Sache in 2 Tagen zu fahren.


----------



## on any sunday (26. März 2008)

Wo kann ich meine fünf Kühlschränke abholen?


----------



## Daywalker74 (26. März 2008)

@Petra

Oje, bei so einem Wetter hätte mir das auch keinen spaß gemacht. Aber bin gestern nach einem heftigen Schneeschauer ins 7 Gebirge gefahren. Ein Wintermärchen. Jungfräuliche Wege und Trails 


@Dirk

Hatte ne Kamera dabei aber leider war kein Saft mehr im Akku ! Hat mich sehr geärgert. Naja, der Vortrieb bestand nach etwa 2 Std nur noch aus 2 Gängen. Aber es ging trotzdem irgendwie.


----------



## Handlampe (27. März 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> wie sieht eure Tour am So denn so geschwindigkeitstechnisch aus? Sind da die "normalen", sprich heizenden Team Tomburger am Start oder auch Normalos wie ich
> 
> Oder kann man die Strecke ggf. abkürzen?
> 
> ...



Hi Carsten

Wenn das so weiter geht mit dem Regen, dann werden gar keine Tomburger am Start sein- dann werde ich die Tour verschieben


----------



## monsterchen (27. März 2008)

Auch ich habe den Schnee im 7Gb genossen und wurde von der Dunkelheit "überrascht".  Dann mußte ich feststellen, daß mein Kameraaccu bei kälte schnell die Biege macht  . Trotzdem hier ein paar Bilder  .






Übrigens, DEN Helm habe ich nur getragen, damit der Schnee nicht so laut in den Ohren knirscht.  






wehe, es lacht einer.......


----------



## MasifCentralier (27. März 2008)

Das muss doch irre heiß gewesen sein mit dem Ding. Ich bin grad ausm Skiurlaub bei bis zu Minus 10° und starkem Wind zurück, und mir war beim Freeriden mit nem Bell Bellistic aum Kopf trotzdem zu warm. 
Und da bin ich nicht aus eigener Kraft irgendwo hochgeeiert.


----------



## on any sunday (27. März 2008)

monsterchen schrieb:


> wehe, es lacht einer.......



Hö, hö, ich lach aber über deine Hose.  Ist ja das Gleiche wie eine Endurohose und nach meinen Erfahrungen doch reichlich schwer und warm bei der beinbetriebenen Fortbewegung.


----------



## ultra2 (27. März 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Hi, ist der Flite Fluid eigentlich deiner Meinung nach deutlich bequemer als der normale Flite?
> Vor allem wenn er einmal eingeritten ist, da ich ihn nur kurz auf der Straße testen konnte, und er mir da nicht so komfortionös vorkam.



Ich find in Sche... Habe ihn jetzt ausgetauscht gegen einen SLR XP TransAm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lüni (27. März 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hi Carsten
> 
> Wenn das so weiter geht mit dem Regen, dann werden gar keine Tomburger am Start sein- dann werde ich die Tour verschieben



Hi Uwe,

die letzten male als Du Touren wegen Regen abgesagt hast, hast Du Dich immer geärgert. Also lerne aus der Vergangenheit und getreu dem Motto "Wir sind nicht zum Spaß hier" lass alles so wie es ist.

Bis Sonntag!
Jörg


----------



## Handlampe (27. März 2008)

Lüni schrieb:


> Hi Uwe,
> 
> die letzten male als Du Touren wegen Regen abgesagt hast, hast Du Dich immer geärgert. Also lerne aus der Vergangenheit und getreu dem Motto "Wir sind nicht zum Spaß hier" lass alles so wie es ist.
> 
> ...



Nee Jörg, diesmal nicht. Bin heute Stücke der Tour gefahren: Ein DRAMA
Selbst, wenn es am Sonntag 20 Grad haben sollte, der metertiefe Schlamm wird immer noch da sein. 
Und glaub mir....ich werde mich am Sonntag nicht ärgern....mir steht der Schlamm bis oben hin- ich merke langsam wie ich agressiv werde. Verdammtes Dreckszeuch &$%$%$%&

Ich werde um 1 Woche verschieben.


----------



## MasifCentralier (27. März 2008)

Hervorragende Idee!


----------



## monsterchen (27. März 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Hö, hö, ich lach aber über deine Hose.  Ist ja das Gleiche wie eine Endurohose und nach meinen Erfahrungen doch reichlich schwer und warm bei der beinbetriebenen Fortbewegung.



Das Gewicht der Hose spielt bei einem 18Kg Gefährt eine untergeordnete Rolle. Sie ist aber recht bequem und vermittelt in Kombination mit dem Helm, so ein schönes Gefühl von Sicherheit  .

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Holzlarer (27. März 2008)

> Und glaub mir....ich werde mich am Sonntag nicht ärgern....mir steht der Schlamm bis oben hin- ich merke langsam wie ich agressiv werde. Verdammtes Dreckszeuch &$%$%$%&



ähm uwe, also wie soll´s ich sagen... bin heute auch teile der tour abgefahren. also ich glaube du wirst am sa sehr agressiv werden
mist, muss sogar 2 der schönsten stücke rausnehmen  dadurch steigt der eh hohe asphalt-anteil, aber immerhin schlammfrei


> Ich werde um 1 Woche verschieben.


 sehr schade, aber so kannst du immerhin was länger feiern

gruss dirk


----------



## RennKröte (27. März 2008)

Wie feiern morgen Abend??? Ich dachte essen und Fachsimpeln  Also ich glaub ich krieg Angst, da sind ja außer Redfraggle nur Jungs...


----------



## Lüni (28. März 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Nee Jörg, diesmal nicht. Bin heute Stücke der Tour gefahren: Ein DRAMA
> Selbst, wenn es am Sonntag 20 Grad haben sollte, der metertiefe Schlamm wird immer noch da sein.
> Und glaub mir....ich werde mich am Sonntag nicht ärgern....mir steht der Schlamm bis oben hin- ich merke langsam wie ich agressiv werde. Verdammtes Dreckszeuch &$%$%$%&
> 
> Ich werde um 1 Woche verschieben.



Und Du wirst Dich doch ärgern glaub mir!

Nächste Woche kann ich nicht, dann werde ich am Sonntag alleine das Ahrtal oder so unsicher machen oder hat noch jemand Lust?

Viele Grüsse
Jörg


----------



## Handlampe (28. März 2008)

Lüni schrieb:


> Nächste Woche kann ich nicht, dann werde ich am Sonntag alleine das Ahrtal oder so unsicher machen oder hat noch jemand Lust?



Wie, nächste Woche....davon war doch nie die Rede  

Ich hab um 2 Wochen verschoben 

Passt mir besser in den Kram, kann ich noch ein wenig rumprobieren...


----------



## Happy_User (28. März 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Nee Jörg, diesmal nicht. Bin heute Stücke der Tour gefahren: Ein DRAMA
> Selbst, wenn es am Sonntag 20 Grad haben sollte, der metertiefe Schlamm wird immer noch da sein.
> Und glaub mir....ich werde mich am Sonntag nicht ärgern....mir steht der Schlamm bis oben hin- ich merke langsam wie ich agressiv werde. Verdammtes Dreckszeuch &$%$%$%&
> 
> I*ch werde um 1 Woche verschieben*.


Guckst Du.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lüni (28. März 2008)

Happy_User schrieb:


> Guckst Du.



Entweder Herr Handlampe steht gerade im dunkeln oder er hat die Lampe an auch der Termin im LMB war auf den 6.4 verschoben (hat er jetzt schnell geändert)


----------



## Handlampe (28. März 2008)

Lüni schrieb:


> Entweder Herr Handlampe steht gerade im dunkeln oder er hat die Lampe an auch der Termin im LMB war auf den 6.4 verschoben (hat er jetzt schnell geändert)




....wie ändern??? Ich kann sowas garnicht....hab ich noch nie gemacht....weiß ich nicht wie das geht...


----------



## Lüni (28. März 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ....wie ändern??? Ich kann sowas garnicht....hab ich noch nie gemacht....weiß ich nicht wie das geht...




Ach so Du kannst das nicht, konnte ja keiner wissen waren bestimmt die Admins die machen immer so komische Sachen


----------



## on any sunday (28. März 2008)

Würde auf eine leichte, altersbedingte Kalenderschwäche tippen.


----------



## Lüni (28. März 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Würde auf eine leichte, altersbedingte Kalenderschwäche tippen.



Was ist schon eine Woche im Leben eines echten Mannes!


----------



## supasini (29. März 2008)

13.4. ist Mist: ich bin raus! 
da weile ich in La France beim Liteville-Treffen.
Ich bitte um den Track der aktualisierten Tour, fahre sie dann bei Gelegenheit in memoriam nach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (29. März 2008)

Und ich muss mich auf Zeit durch die Wälder um Bekond wühlen.


----------



## RennKröte (30. März 2008)

Morgen allerseits 

Ich erbitte eine präzise aber kurze Definition für den Wortlaut "schwer" im LMB für den 13.04.08.....vieleicht nicht nur von Handlampe, weil ich glaub der neigt zu Untertreibungen.... 

Tempo "mittel" heißt dann wahrscheinlich Durchschnitt 18km/h....????

 Dank Kröte


----------



## supasini (30. März 2008)

ich bin die Tour vor 2 Jahren mitgefahren: das "schwer" bezieht sich auf die konditionellen Anforderungen, 1800 Hm sind schon was (vor zwei Jahren waren es "nur" 1400), insbesondere, wenn es noch schlammig ist. Fahrtechnisch ist die Tour nicht extrem, hat aber auch einige knackige Stellen drin. Das Tempo ist auf solchen TT-Touren (ab der zweiten Stunde) meist machbar, es wird gewartet, aber es wird auch nicht getrödelt... 18er Schnitt alleine sagt gar nix, halte ich auf der Tour für sehr übertrieben. Damals waren es 12,5 bei mir


----------



## MasifCentralier (30. März 2008)

Hi,
wird jetzt heut noch irgendwo gefahren? Meinetwegen auch RR.


----------



## ultra2 (30. März 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> 13.4. ist Mist: ich bin raus!



Kann leider auch nicht an dem Termin. Meine ScottGeniusbettwäsche soll an diesem Wochenende geliefert werden. Und der ScottGeniuswimpel fürs Auto ebenfalls.   

Weiß jemand ob es ScottGeniusklingeltöne gibt? 

Aber den Track hätte ich auch gerne.


----------



## Manni (30. März 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Kann leider auch nicht an dem Termin. Meine ScottGeniusbettwäsche soll an diesem Wochenende geliefert werden. Und der ScottGeniuswimpel fürs Auto ebenfalls.
> 
> Weiß jemand ob es ScottGeniusklingeltöne gibt?
> 
> Aber den Track hätte ich auch gerne.



Du hast die Verlinkung vergessen.  
Finde den Termin in zwei Wochen übrigens super  


Gruß Manni


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (31. März 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> ich bin die Tour vor 2 Jahren mitgefahren: das "schwer" bezieht sich auf die konditionellen Anforderungen, 1800 Hm sind schon was (vor zwei Jahren waren es "nur" 1400), insbesondere, wenn es noch schlammig ist. Fahrtechnisch ist die Tour nicht extrem, hat aber auch einige knackige Stellen drin. Das Tempo ist auf solchen TT-Touren (ab der zweiten Stunde) meist machbar, es wird gewartet, aber es wird auch nicht getrödelt... 18er Schnitt alleine sagt gar nix, halte ich auf der Tour für sehr übertrieben. Damals waren es 12,5 bei mir





Hört sich eigentlich gut an. Habe aber die Nacht vorher einen dringenden Termin. Den kann ich nicht verschieben.   

Und nach einer langen Nacht dann so ne Tour


----------



## Happy_User (31. März 2008)

Moin zusammen,

ich merk schon, dass wird eine harte Tour. 
Je weniger, desto höher das Tempo. Habe schon einmal Gels bestellt.

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## Enrgy (31. März 2008)

Happy_User schrieb:


> Habe schon einmal Gels bestellt...



...vielleicht solltest du lieber Pils bestellen...


----------



## Stunt-beck (1. April 2008)

Ich muß sagen die Tour am Samstag hat mir richtig Spass gemacht  Werde zusehen das ich wieder öfter aus meiner Backstube zu euch stoßen werde. Schade nur das ich nicht bis zum Schluß mitfahren konnte. Wenn es aber Leute hier aus der Gegend geben sollte die Lust haben von Mehlem aus über den Rodderberg zu fahren dann einfach nur eine Mail schicken und wir treffen uns bis die Tage Gruß an alle Micha.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (1. April 2008)

...hach wenn ich nur daran denke, wie schön trocken das damals war.


----------



## MasifCentralier (1. April 2008)

Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr!

Boris, wann sieht man dein Grinsen denn mal wieder


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (2. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen 

Hat schon jemand seine vordere Bremsscheibe neben und nicht zwischen den Bremsklötzen gehabt. Das ist beim Radwechseln passiert. OK eigene Doofheit. Kam gut beim Bremsen........

@ Klaus

Hab jetzt auch endlich Transportsicherungen


----------



## Lüni (2. April 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...hach wenn ich nur daran denke, wie schön trocken das damals war.






Uwe ich höre da ein "wäre ich doch am Sonntag gefahren" raus  

Also ich habe nur trockene Trail und so 5 Wanderer in 4 Stunden an Ahr gefunden hat sich gelohnt. 

Jörg


----------



## grüner Frosch (3. April 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...hach wenn ich nur daran denke, wie schön trocken das damals war.



träum  

Klasse Idee mit dem Kalender  - Uwe, ist der Kalender noch zu erwerben?


----------



## Handlampe (3. April 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> träum
> 
> Klasse Idee mit dem Kalender  - Uwe, ist der Kalender noch zu erwerben?



Es gab nur 5 Exemplare.

Das nächste Jahr wird die Auflage größer.


----------



## MasifCentralier (3. April 2008)

Ich bestell auch schonmal einen vor.


----------



## blitzfitz (6. April 2008)

Die nächsten Touren in etwas südlicheren Gefilden stehen an:  

*Blitzfitz Biking Adventures presents:*

Zuerst die Tour für Geniesser und Wellnessbewusste:  Anmeldelink: Singletrails für Einsteiger
Dann die Tour für die Verrückten, wobei noch zu beweisen wäre, ob das nicht auch ein Genuss ist:  Anmeldelink: Die Ich will's wissen Tour

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## supasini (6. April 2008)

anmelden war leicht...
aber es ist keine Wiederauflage, sondern eine klare Verschärfung! damit stellt sich die Frage nach dem geeigneten Fahrrad...  ich werd mir vermutlich von meinem Vater den Flyer ausleihen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (9. April 2008)

....Sonntag soll das Wetter schon wieder bescheiden werden. Stellt euch schonmal drauf ein, das ich die Tour wieder verschiebe. Ich bin in den letzten beiden Tagen nochmal Teile abgefahren und es macht einfach keinen Spass bei dem Schlamm...

Gebe die Verschiebung bis spätestens Samstag bekannt.


----------



## RennKröte (10. April 2008)

Guten Morgen allerseits 

Wie jetzt ??? Verschieben???? Sooooo doofe Prognosen 

Ich wollte gerade fragen ob noch ein anderes Mädchen mitkommt, oder ob ich die Einzige wäre wenn ich mich eintragen würde????

 Grüße Krötchen


----------



## Giom (11. April 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> träum
> 
> Klasse Idee mit dem Kalender - Uwe, ist der Kalender noch zu erwerben?


 
da musst Du aber dieses Jahr mindestens einmal mit uns mitfahren, wenn Du wieder als Pin Up des Monats in der 2009-Auflage sein willst
Einfach gemütlich mitfahren, Frosch


----------



## Manni (11. April 2008)

Hey Uwe,
ab steht denn nun fest ob du Sonntag fährst? 
Wäre schön wenn du dazu heute was sagen könntest. Sonst fahre ich schon lieber morgen nen Ründchen.

Gruß Manni


----------



## on any sunday (11. April 2008)

Leichter Regen, 10 Grad, Matsch und wieder keine Aussicht.  Das kann ich bei mir vor der Haustür billiger haben, schade, bin raus.


----------



## grüner Frosch (11. April 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> da musst Du aber dieses Jahr mindestens einmal mit uns mitfahren, wenn Du wieder als Pin Up des Monats in der 2009-Auflage sein willst
> Einfach gemütlich mitfahren, Frosch




Können wir nicht ein Mixed-Team machen? Wie bei der Transalp! Ich trage auch freiwillig die Perüke und bringe auch den Fahrradschlauch zum Mitschleppen mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (11. April 2008)

Manni schrieb:


> Hey Uwe,
> ab steht denn nun fest ob du Sonntag fährst?
> Wäre schön wenn du dazu heute was sagen könntest. Sonst fahre ich schon lieber morgen nen Ründchen.
> 
> Gruß Manni



Manni, fahr morgen ein Ründchen.


ICH VERSCHIEBE DIE TOUR ein letztes Mal auf den *20.4.*

Wenn es dann wieder saut, dann cancel ich die Sache.....man, geht mir das Wetter auf den Zeiger


----------



## sun909 (11. April 2008)

shit,

an dem Tag ist auch die Blitzfitz-es gibt Kuchen-Tour...

Nun denn, dann muss man sich wohl zwischen hart und heftig oder locker und flockig entscheiden 

schönes WE trotz allem und schade mit Sonntag, war schon so weit, mich mit euch zu quälen.

grüße
sun909


----------



## blitzfitz (11. April 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Manni, fahr morgen ein Ründchen.
> 
> 
> ICH VERSCHIEBE DIE TOUR ein letztes Mal auf den *20.4.*
> ...



Ach, Uwe!!! Lies doch erst mal, welche anderen Touren schon im LMB stehen und hör endlich auf mit der Verschieberei, sonst wird das dieses Jahr nichts mehr.  

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## blitzfitz (11. April 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> shit,
> 
> an dem Tag ist auch die Blitzfitz-es gibt Kuchen-Tour...
> 
> ...



Wo ist Deine Anmeldung?  
Nach der Ankündigung oben zähle ich auf Dich!  

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## Handlampe (11. April 2008)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> Ach, Uwe!!! Lies doch erst mal, welche anderen Touren schon im LMB stehen und hör endlich auf mit der Verschieberei, sonst wird das dieses Jahr nichts mehr.
> 
> Ciao,
> Ralf



Bin schon im Bilde, Ralf....aber ich sehe da keine Konkurenz....bleibt ja sozusagen im Team. Ausserdem wird es bei meiner Tour ja sicherlich nicht bei dem Termin bleiben


----------



## Happy_User (11. April 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Bin schon im Bilde, Ralf....aber ich sehe da keine Konkurenz....bleibt ja sozusagen im Team. Ausserdem wird es bei meiner Tour ja sicherlich nicht bei dem Termin bleiben


Hallo Uwe,

also können wir ruhig doppelt buchen. 

Grüße

HU


----------



## Lüni (11. April 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...ICH VERSCHIEBE DIE TOUR ein letztes Mal auf den *20.4.*....



Mein Motto: Es gibt immer einen optimalen, aber keinen besseren als den erst möglichen Zeitpunkt.


----------



## Tazz (12. April 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Manni, fahr morgen ein Ründchen.
> 
> 
> ICH VERSCHIEBE DIE TOUR ein letztes Mal auf den *20.4.*
> ...




Ja ja das liebe Wetter  

Ähmmm bissel spät ,aber 

Heute fahren wir !!!!!  
Da kannste ja mit uns radeln


----------



## Handlampe (12. April 2008)

Ich hoffe, alle Beteiligten haben das mitbekommen:

Die Tour morgen ist wieder mal um eine Woche verschoben.


----------



## Pardus (13. April 2008)

Hallo Uwe,

ich bin froh das du die Tour verschoben hast... Wären heute lecker nass geworden... 

Gruß Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krampe (14. April 2008)

Hey Leute,
Ich wollte mich nochmal melden... 
Ist der Winterpokal schon vorbei?  
Wenn ja, wieso hat mich keiner mehr überholt? 
Wenn ja, wieso ist das Wetter immer noch so besch...  ? 
Wenn ja, kann ich mich von der Saison endlich mal erholen... 
Also, suche leichte einsteigertouren mit Erlebniswert für 40+ Senioren... 
Christof


----------



## Hammelhetzer (14. April 2008)

Krampe schrieb:


> Also, suche leichte einsteigertouren mit Erlebniswert für 40+ Senioren...
> Christof


Gibt's an der Ahr denn einen Kajakverleih? Da wäre ich dabei.


----------



## supasini (15. April 2008)

verstehe gar nicht, wieso ihr sonntag nicht gefahren seid, ich hab mir nen leichten Sonnenbrand geholt beim Rocken der geilsten Trails meines bisherigen Biker-Lebens (in Finale Ligure)


----------



## MasifCentralier (15. April 2008)

Wie kann man denn als Lehrer einfach mal eben nach Italia?
Samstag anner Ahr war übrigends auch schön, sogar'n bisschen wärmlich.


----------



## Eifelwolf (15. April 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Wie kann man denn als Lehrer einfach mal eben nach Italia?
> ....


 
Nur als Lehrer. In anderen Berufen würde es auffallen   !


----------



## Handlampe (19. April 2008)

Merkwürdig. 

Jetzt wo das Wetter am Sonntag gut zu werden droht, melden sich alle ab


----------



## supasini (19. April 2008)

tja, wäre supagern dabei, wir haben am Sonntag aber Patenkinderdienst...


----------



## MasifCentralier (19. April 2008)

Ich komm auch, aber nur wenn die Tour wirklich nach 5h zu Ende ist, schreibe nämlich Montag Englisch-LK.


----------



## ultra2 (19. April 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Merkwürdig.
> 
> Jetzt wo das Wetter am Sonntag gut zu werden droht, melden sich alle ab



Ach Uwe, verschieb doch die Tour. 

Kommste mit den Kleinen (das sind wir) beim Ralf zum Spielen. Wird doch bestimmt wieder schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pardus (19. April 2008)

bitte nicht verschieben....


----------



## Handlampe (19. April 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Ich komm auch, aber nur wenn die Tour wirklich nach 5h zu Ende ist, schreibe nämlich Montag Englisch-LK.



Das kann ich dir nicht versprechen. Bei so einer Strecke kann schon einiges passieren.

P.S.

Oli wollte auch fahren. Frag ihn doch mal ob er dich mitnimmt?


----------



## MasifCentralier (19. April 2008)

Könnte ich denn notfalls abkürzen? Oder orientieren wir uns eher weg voder Voreifel? Will Oli denn mitm Rad anfahrn?


----------



## supasini (19. April 2008)

Abkürzen wird sehr schwierig, da es erstmal das Rheintal runter, dann das Brohltal hoch und am Schluss quer durch die Berge wieder nach Neuenahr zurückgeht. da lässt sich kaum was sinnvoll machen... (falls die Tour so läuft wie vor x Jahren)


----------



## Happy_User (19. April 2008)

Hallöle,

kann mich an so etwas von 6 Stunden und mehr als Zeit erinnern. Also 1800 hm in 5h fahre ich noch nicht. Glaube auch, dass ich das in den letzten Jahren nicht gemacht habe. 

Sollte also Racetempo geplant sein, bitte Info an mich.

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## on any sunday (19. April 2008)

Ich bin leider auch schon anderweitig verplant. Und wenn sich Herr Masif die Tourenbeschreibung durchlesen würde, würde er wissen, das es sich eher weg von der Voreifel bewegt, Landkarten sollen auch schon erfunden worden sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (19. April 2008)

Ich verfahr mich doch schon auf dem Weg zur Tomburg


----------



## redrace (19. April 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Merkwürdig.
> 
> Jetzt wo das Wetter am Sonntag gut zu werden droht, melden sich alle ab


 
Abmeldungserkärung!!
Ich habe mich mit meinem besten Kumpel zum Straßentraining verabredet! Hatte ich nur mal wieder vergessen!
Viel Spaß Euch!


----------



## blitzfitz (20. April 2008)

*Singletrails für Einsteiger - Der Bericht*

Es ist noch April, aber der Winter hat den Kampf gegen den Frühling nun endlich verloren. So folgten denn unzählige BikerInnen dem Ruf der *Blitzfitz Biking Adventures* in den sonnigen Süden. Auch wenn der morgenliche Nebel noch Schlimmes erwarten liess, war wieder einmal Verlass auf das rote Telefon des Guides. Und heureka, pünktlich zum Tourenstart durfte sich das bunte Trüppchen über die ersten Sonnenstrahlen freuen, die im Laufe der Runde gewaltig an Kraft gewannen.

Eingestiegen in die Einsteigertour sind:

ultra2 (Jens)
Konfuzius (Ralf)
joscho (Jörg)
Cheetah (Frank)
KiBa (Sylvia)
Readking (Klaus)
Tom-Siegburg (Tom)
soka70 (Sonja)
Kalinka (Karin)
Holzlarer (Dirk)
sun909 (Carsten)
Harnas (Renate)
monsterchen (Thomas)
Schnegge (Jörg)
(Alexander)
(Roland)
(Joachim)
Waldbaer (Stefan)
und der Guide blitzfitz (Ralf)





Versprochen waren Singletrails für Einsteiger und so rollte das Feld langsam vom Parkplatz am Malberg runter, um sich den ersten Trails zu nähern. Im Prinzip immer _*tendenziell bergab*_ wurden die ersten Minirampen bezwungen, um dann einer rasanten Schotterabfahrt in das Wiedtal zu folgen. Dann, endlich! Der erste Trail!!  





Vorbei an der Westertalklinik führte der nächste Trail _*tendenziell bergab*_ auf den nächsten Berg bei Over. Hier konnte noch das Panorama ins Wiedtal genossen werden, bevor das Sahnestückchen dieses Tages unter die Stollen genommen werden konnte.













Adrenalin und freudetrunken querten die Damen und Herren Einsteiger die Wied, um kurz danach an der einzigen (?) Rampe des Tages das jeweilig persönliche Repertoire an Flüchen und Schimpfwörter auszuschöpfen.  
Aber jede Rampe hat ihr Ende, so auch diese. Immer weiter _*tendenziell bergab*_ auf schönsten Trails den Berg hinauf.





Wie es sich für eine langsame, leichte Einsteigertour gehört, fand sich immer wieder Gelegenheit zu einem entspannten Pläuschchen und machmal  bleiben die Damen der Schöpfung einfach unter sich.





Da fragen sich die Herren der Schöpfung doch bestimmt, welches Thema heute so faszinierend war.  

Über den Weg zur Kaffeepause ist wenig spektakuläres zu berichten, ausser dass ein paar Schäfchen verloren gingen und vom Schäfer wieder nach Hause gebracht werden mussten. Die Pause in Waldbreitbach war besonders gefährlich, da Sonnenschein und Karamelsahnetorte doch die Motivation für eine Weiterfahrt in das Bodenlose stürzen liessen. Sogar der frevelhafte Ruf nach einem Shuttle wurde laut. Tst, tst, tst.  





Zum Schluss führte die Route *tendenziell bergab* über Trails an der Wied entlang bis hoch hinauf nach Solscheid.









Vorbei an der kleinen Kapelle am Malberg





sollte es dann doch wirklich noch einmal tendenziell bergab gehen, bevor der finale Anstieg zum Malberg begann.





Als der Guide auf der Höhe des Malberges dann die finale Abfahrt, also _*tendenziell bergab*_, ankündigte, wollte ihm keine/keiner mehr glauben.  

Insgesamt aber eine wirkliche schöne Tour mit den besten BikerInnen und perfektem Wetter.  

An dieser Stelle noch ein großes Lob an Klaus, der heute wieder einmal ein ganz besonders hervorragender Backguide war. Danke!

Bis zum nächsten Mal in diesem Leben.  

Ciao,
    Euer Blitzfitz

P.S. Weitere Bilder gibt es bei mir im Fotoalbum.


----------



## Kalinka (20. April 2008)

Ich mache es dann auch nochmal hier:

Danke an den *Blitzfitz*, der wie nicht anders erwartet, eine schöne tendenziell abwärts führende Runde für Anfänger guidete und das Wetter perfekt hingekriegt hat.
Danke an die *SpaßFrauen* für ihre Ohren.
Danke an *Klaus*, fürs schwere Fahrrad.
Danke *Frank* fürs angefordete Technikgeschwafel.
Danke *Stefan* für die Bestätigung meiner Vermutungen.
Ach, und danke ans *Team III *für das Entzerren der Bestellung, ein edler Zug!
Und Danke an alle fürs Warten.
Es war unerwartet ein schöner Tag!


----------



## Handlampe (20. April 2008)

Kleiner Bericht von unserer Tour folgt noch.

Eines gibt es allerdings schon zu sagen: Eine typische TT Tour:

Mit 7 gestartet - mit 3 angekommen.

Ansonsten gab es feine Landschaften und nette Trails bei später herrlichem Wetter.


----------



## Löwe73 (20. April 2008)

Hi. Hätte Interesse auch mal mit zu fahren, wenn ich willkommen bin. Wann fahrt ihr denn das nächste Mal? Ich bin ab Freitag erstmal ein paar Tage zum Radeln im Allgäu. Eine interessante und nette Truppe, wie es aussieht auf den ersten Blick.

Ich bin aber mehr so der Tourenfahrer un dmag nichts waghalsiges. Habe manchmal Schiß.... und eine lausige Technik.

Gruß Löwe


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (21. April 2008)

Von mir auch mal ein dickes DANKE an den Herrn Blitzfitz für die schöne Tour!!
War alles wie versprochen,Kuchen und Spielen....und das Wetter hat auch mitgespielt!  

Bis zum nächsten mal,
Vg Tom


----------



## ultra2 (21. April 2008)

Was soll ich noch sagen, was meine Vorredner nicht schon gesagt bzw. geschrieben haben 

Wieder ganz großes Kino Herr Blitzfitz 



Wenn das Wetter so bleibt, kommen wir nächsten Sonntag nochmal vorbei.



Und darauf den Sonntag


und den folgenden...

Um es kurz zu machen - Danke


----------



## Pardus (21. April 2008)

Hallo Uwe,

bis zu dem Zeitpunkt als ich hinten gerausgefallen bin war es eine super Tour. Das Tempo war mir dann aber doch ein bisschen zu hoch. Ist immer mal wieder schön seine Grenzen gezeigt zu bekommen. Darf ich beim nächsten mal wieder mitfahren ?

Gruß Guido


----------



## Holzlarer (21. April 2008)

kann man den frühling schöner bergrüßen als mit so einer tour?  bikerherz was willst du mehr?  blitzfitz biking adventures all inclusiv: tolle lange trails, dank rotem telefon toller sonnenschein, nette mitbiker/innen , lecker kuchen, die schöne landschaft an der wied, keine panne, schöner bericht, klasse fotos. nur die rückfahrt hat sich trotz currrywurst, fritten, mixery und nem feinen trail bei linz ziemlich zäh gestaltet. ( na thomas, sitzt es sich heute wieder besser? ).

vielen dank ralf und bis morgen 

gute besserung an stefan(irriblue), der leider wegen kniebeschwerden nur bis bad honnef mitfahren konnte. ist an so einem tag schon bitter. 

gruss dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roadrunner1 (21. April 2008)

War ne schöne Tour gestern. Die nach oben korrigierten Tourdaten wurden durch das Wegstreichen von Pausen wieder wettgemacht  Ca. 2100hm und mehr als 75km standen nachher bei mir auf der Uhr. Eine Saison Eröffnung nach Art von Team Tomburg. 

p.s. Das Beheben eines Kettenrisses hat genauso lange gedauert wie das Flicken eines Platten am Hinterrad eines Rohloffes


----------



## määd (21. April 2008)

Danke an die Handlampe die auch mit viel Bier und wenig Schlaf noch bei Extremtouren munter leuchten kann. Solltest ich von Duracel sponsorn lassen lieber Uwe.
Dass es anscheinend weitere Ausfälle gab baut mein angeknicktes Ego wieder etwas auf ;-) Da gibts wohl nur eins: Trainieren.


----------



## MasifCentralier (21. April 2008)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> keine panne



Nix zu machen, wir hatten ja Uwe dabei 
Wem ist eigentlich die Kette gerissen?


----------



## Tazz (21. April 2008)

Roadrunner1 schrieb:


> War ne schöne Tour gestern. Die nach oben korrigierten Tourdaten wurden durch das Wegstreichen von Pausen wieder wettgemacht  Ca. 2100hm und mehr als 75km standen nachher bei mir auf der Uhr. Eine Saison Eröffnung nach Art von Team Tomburg.
> 
> p.s. Das Beheben eines Kettenrisses hat genauso lange gedauert wie das Flicken eines Platten am Hinterrad eines Rohloffes



Ihr seit doch wohl nicht wirklich 2100 hm gefahren    ..........


----------



## Handlampe (21. April 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ihr seit doch wohl nicht wirklich 2100 hm gefahren    ..........



Nee, wir sind doch nicht bescheuert. Bei mir waren es nur 2000


----------



## Tazz (21. April 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Nee, wir sind doch nicht bescheuert. Bei mir waren es nur 2000



*Puh ..... ich dachte schon *








 ...... ......... u.s.w.


----------



## Handlampe (21. April 2008)

Vor dem eigentlichen Bericht hier noch das beliebte BilderquiTTz

*Finde die 10 Fehler im rechten Bild.* 

Jeder 2.000.000 Anrufer erhält einen anderen Anrufer _GRATIS_.

Garantierte Gewinnsumme bis zum HoTT BuTTon: 100.000 Slotie


_Leitungen 1,2,4711,0815_


----------



## määd (21. April 2008)

Fehler1) den ziegen auf dem linken bild fehlen die sonnenbrillen.....?


----------



## ultra2 (21. April 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Vor dem eigentlichen Bericht hier noch das beliebte BilderquiTTz
> 
> *Finde die 10 Fehler im rechten Bild.*
> 
> ...




Schülerausflug?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (21. April 2008)

Kein Blut
Keine Tränen 
Kein Schweiß
Mal 3 macht 9 Fehler

Und es fehlt der Tomburger der im Hintergrund der sein MTB repariert
*Macht: 10 Fehler*


----------



## Redking (21. April 2008)

Danke Ralf und alle Anderen für den kurzweiligen Nachmittag!

Der Guide!








Hier findet ihr die Bilder und Videos!
Grüße
Klaus





blitzfitz schrieb:


> *Singletrails für Einsteiger - Der Bericht*
> 
> Es ist noch April, aber der Winter hat den Kampf gegen den Frühling nun endlich verloren. So folgten denn unzählige BikerInnen dem Ruf der *Blitzfitz Biking Adventures* in den sonnigen Süden. Auch wenn der morgenliche Nebel noch Schlimmes erwarten liess, war wieder einmal Verlass auf das rote Telefon des Guides. Und heureka, pünktlich zum Tourenstart durfte sich das bunte Trüppchen über die ersten Sonnenstrahlen freuen, die im Laufe der Runde gewaltig an Kraft gewannen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Handlampe (22. April 2008)

Start der parallel zur Einsteigertour von Ralf stattfindenden TT 3 Täler Tour war wieder Bad Neuenahr.

Mit dabei beim ersten Frühjahrsklassiker diesen Jahres waren:

Holger (Happy User)
Markus (Roadrunner1)
Oli (Scottti)
Sebastian (MasivCentralier)
Guido (Pardus)
Jan (määd)

...und der Guide

Eine nettes überschaubares Grüppchen, welches im Laufe des Tages noch überschaubarer werden sollte

Nach zweimaliger Verschiebung wegen Unbefahrbarkeit der Strecke konnte es also nun endlich los gehen.
Wie es so langsam im Ahrtal zur guten alte Tradition geworden ist fährt dann  auch mind. ein Teilnehmer zu Beginn einer Tour den falschen Bahnhof bzw. komplett falschen Startort an.
Dieses Mal war es dann Guido, der Bad Neuenahr mit Altenahr verwechselte, gut, kann ja bei den doch fast identischen Namen  schon mal vorkommen. 
Trotz des kleinen Umweges von ca. 15 Kilometer schaffte er es aber dann doch mit nur 10 minütiger Verspätung einzutreffen.
Jetzt fehlten nur noch 2 Sachen: Der Helm von Makus (der irgendwo in Leverkusen ein Regal beschützte, auf dem er vergessen wurde) und die angekündigten 20 Grad.
Stattdessen gab es nur eine ungemütliche Suppe. 
Sollte es eine Wiederholung der 3 Täler 0 Sicht Tour aus dem Jahre 2005 werden?

Treu dem Motto: Keine TT-Tour gleicht der Anderen gab es dann kurz hinter Heimersheim die erste Variation zu 2005. 
Dieses Mal wurden die Wege und Trails linksahrisch oberhalb von Bad Bodendorf abge(g)rast.
Naja, über meine Panne wurde ja schon diskutiert, nur wenn ich als Vornefahrender die ganzen Dornen aufsammele sollten doch meine Mitfahrer eigentlich Dankbar sein.
Abschluß dieses Abschnittes war dann die Abfahrt auf feinem Trail hinunter nach Sinzig.






Nach Überquerung der Ahr und Durchquerung von Sinzig folgte nun der Aufstieg auf den Höhenrücken auf der "richtigen" Rheinseite.







Vorbei an der Mönchsheide, wo das erste Mal in weiter Ferne unser Etappenziel: Die Burg Olbrück, auftauchte schlugen wir wieder die Richtung Rhein ein.

Dieses kleine Foto überhalb von Oberbreisig ist allen Teilnehmerm der 3 Täler 0 Sicht Tour 2005 gewidmet: Ja, es gibt hier oben tatsächlich eine Aussicht:







....zum Vergleich: 2005:






Serpentinentrailmäßig folgte nun die Abfahrt hinunter auf Rheinspiegelnivau nur um dann direkt wieder Serpentinentrailmäßig schnell Höhe zu machen. Die Schinderei wurde dann aber auch mit einer langen Pfadabfahrt wieder hinunter zum Rhein belohnt, wieder ein neues Teilstück der Strecke...

Die nächste Auffahrt war zum Glück nicht lang, dafür aber steil, hoch zur Burg Rheineck. Wieder ein neu entdeckter Pfad führte nun Handtuchschmal am Hang entlang hoch über das Vinxtbachtal.





_Guido mit Rhein und Burg Rheineck_

In einer kleinen Schleife ging es nun zu einem weiteren Aussichtpunkt hoch über dem Rhein.

Wieder der Vergleich:

2005:





2008:





Nach kurzer Pause nahmen wir die Abfahrt zum Rhein unter die Stollen: Natürlich trailmäßig






In Brohl angekommen verabschiedete sich der erste Teilnehmer im Feld:
Nach dem Motto: Ausstieg ohne Reue entschied sich Jan nur für den Halbmarathon und machte sich mit der Bahn auf den Rückweg nach Köln.

Für den Rest der Mannschaft folgte nun das dritte und letzte Tal: 
Das Brohltal

Da wir ja 2000 Höhenmeter zu füllen hatten, blieb es natürlich nicht bei einer Talfahrt- immer wieder zweigte der Weg über nette Rampen aus dem Tal ab um dann wieder im Selbigen zu landen.
Als Belohnung für die Strapazen gab es dann aber auch eine Besonderheit: Mineralwasser für lau hat man auch nicht auf jederTour:





_Oli am Tönnissteiner Sprudel_

Diese neuen Vorräte konnten dann am langen Aufstieg nach Kell direkt wieder verbraucht werden.
Keine Auffahrt ohne schöne Abfahrt: Dieses Mal auf einsteigerfreundlichem Serpentinenpfad.






Am Sanatorium Bad Tönnisstein angekommen musste dann auch Guido zwar nicht eingewiesen werden, aber doch erkennen das bei immer noch zu fahrenden guten 900 Höhenmeter die Tour doch ein wenig zu heftig für ihn werden würde. Dank modernster Satellitennavigation trat er nun über Strasse den Heimweg an.
Für den Rest ging es dann weiter durch das schöne Brohltal






Ab Weiler erfolgte nun der finale Aufstieg aus dem Brohltal um dann das erste Mal die sanften Hügel des Vulkanparkes zu bewundern.
Nächstes Etappenziel war der Bausenberg. Dieser Anstieg zwang allerdings die Teilnehmer zum Abstieg.....vom Rad. Dieses Mal allerdings nicht wegen der Steilheit des Weges- vielmehr die Bosheit in den Augen so manchen Ziegenbockes machte den Fahrern ein wenig Angst.






Allerdings erwiesen sich die Paarhufer alles völlig friedfertig und so konnte der Weg hoch auf den Gipfelgrat fortgeführt werden.






Nach flotter Abfahrt gab es nun ein ständiges Auf und Ab durch den herrlichen Vulkanpark zu meistern. Dabei rückte sie immer Näher:
Die Burg Olbrück






So greifbar nah lag sie da vor uns und doch so weit weg. 
Die Herren Ritter haben schon gewusst, warum sie ihre Häuschen auf irgendwelche Vulkankegel gestellt haben: Ganz schön schwer, da rauf zu kommen. Bei den meisten Eroberungsversuchen dürfte den Eindringlingen spätestens am Burgtor die Luft ausgegangen sein.
Gut, als alte Tomburger Raubritter hatten wir mit sowas natürlich schon Erfahrung und so konnte dann die Burg Olbrück eingenommen werden:






Das Gelage war dementsprechend:






Den Rest noch kurz zusammengefasst:

Nach einem Kettenriß (immer diese Kettenschalter) von Markus fuhren Oli und Sebastian schonmal weiter, da unser Schüler noch ein wenig pauken musste.

Hier also noch das Abschlussbild mit meinen letzten verbliebenen Mitstreitern Holger und Markus






Hinter Schalkenbach folgte dann der letzte Aufstieg des Tages um dann durch den Neuenahrer Wald bis zum Neuenahrer Berg zu gelangen. 
Den Abschluß bildete dann der flowige Trail hinunter nach Bad Neuenahr.


----------



## Roadrunner1 (22. April 2008)

Wie von dir gewohnt ein sehr schöner Tourenbericht.  Hier noch das Ergebnis meines Kettenrisses  


 
Ich habe Kassette, Kette und mittleres Kettenblatt tauschen müssen.


----------



## Happy_User (22. April 2008)

Roadrunner1 schrieb:


> Wie von dir gewohnt ein sehr schöner Tourenbericht.  Hier noch das Ergebnis meines Kettenrisses
> 
> 
> 
> Ich habe Kassette, Kette und mittleres Kettenblatt tauschen müssen.


Das kommt davon, wenn am Ende des Tages noch zuviel Dampf in den Beinen übrig ist. 

Grüße

Holger


----------



## RennKröte (23. April 2008)

Oooooooooooh jeh.....was für schöne Tour Berichte ...ich krieg ja gar nix mehr mit hier....  

Vorbei mein schönes Leben mit soooooooooo viel Frezeit, mein Semester hat wieder begonnen....

Naja, bin aber dennoch ein wenig gefahren, trotz Erkältung... wobei so ne Gruppentour dann auch so langsam echt mal wieder sein muss, nur dass ich derzeit glaub ich noch keine 2000hm schaffe, aber ich übe und übe und übe....

Habe ja einen wunderbaren Bergtrainer gefunden 

Gaaaaaaaaaaaaanz liebe Grüßlies an Euch alle!!!

Krötchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (23. April 2008)

​Zur Zeit ist ja noch KrÃ¶tenwanderung.    

Aber auch die Zeit geht vorbei. 



> FrÃ¶sche und KrÃ¶ten auf der Schlussetappe
> Wanderungen haben wieder eingesetzt / Ãrtlich Verluste durch Oster-FrÃ¶ste
> 
> Moorfrosch Moorfrosch-MÃ¤nnchen im Balzkleid.
> ...




GrÃ¼Ãe Klaus


----------



## Scottti (23. April 2008)

Super Tour, super Bericht!
Über die Auswahl der Fotos müssen wir uns aber nochmal unterhalten...


----------



## Schüpfenflueh (24. April 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> ​Zur Zeit ist ja noch Krötenwanderung.
> 
> Aber auch die Zeit geht vorbei.
> 
> ...



Ja so sind sie die triebhaften Kröten  ....


----------



## supasini (24. April 2008)

schöner Bericht einer sicher wieder tollen Tour - es ist schon sagenhaft, was die moderne Digitaltechnik möglich macht: mit der neuen Kamera sind sogar Ausblicke auf den Rhein etc. möglich!


----------



## RennKröte (24. April 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> ​Zur Zeit ist ja noch Krötenwanderung.
> 
> Aber auch die Zeit geht vorbei.
> 
> ...




Oooooooooh ja die Zeit die geht vorbei, ich wander noch bis Sonntag und dann bin ich erstmal wieder bißchen flexibler....   

Sind denn Kröten triebhaft   ?????


----------



## Daywalker74 (24. April 2008)

Hey Krötchen!

Wer mag wohl dieser Berführer sein? 

Habe gestern abend mal mein Kohlefaser-Pferd aus dem Stall gelockt und bin ne Runde durch das furztrockene 7.Gebirge "geritten" Nur geil 

Bis demächst!


----------



## RennKröte (24. April 2008)

Na ich kenn da ja nur den einen, der der ultimative Bergfahrer ist und so merkwürdige Methoden bis Ultimo ausreizt und die Kröte bitter böse bluten lässt...  

Kröte ist entlarvt oder wie oder was   

Wie Du startest Touren durchs 7GB uns sachst nix   da hätte man sich ja vieleicht doch noch aufgerafft und wäre nicht in der Eisdiele versackt...


----------



## ultra2 (24. April 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Na ich kenn da ja nur den einen, der der ultimative Bergfahrer ist und so merkwürdige Methoden bis Ultimo ausreizt und die Kröte bitter böse bluten lässt...



Kenne zwar auch andere, aber nur einen mit immer demselben Berg. 

Na dann Vorsicht bei dem was man zumindest seinen Landsleuten so kulinarisch nachsagt. Würde aber vielleicht das Bluten erklären.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (24. April 2008)

Falls sich am Sonntag jemand ein wenig langweilen möchte...


----------



## määd (24. April 2008)

Toller Bericht....da muss ich wohl fter mal wieder mit... beim nächsten mal 3/4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennKröte (30. April 2008)

_Aloha hea...he Aloha hea...he Aloha hea heeeeeeeeee...._

 *Krötchen ist das erste mal gerannt....lalalalala....* 

26.04.08 Sundern Hagen im Sauerland:
Starnummer 415, Kröte rennt auf 55km und 1300hm direkt auf Platz 4, nur 48 Sekunden nach der 3. Dame ihrer Klasse von insgesamt 24 Starterinnen.... ...freu...

Details kann man in meiner Trainingsverwaltung einsehen...so zum rosa Blümchen Helm, oder zu den GL Threadlern die ich hinter mir gelassen habe  oder auch zum Telefonat mit Mama im Rennen ...

Mir scheint als hätte ich noch ein bißchen mehr raushauen können vieleicht... aber ich hab brav gemacht was meine "Trainer" mir gesagt haben...by the way...

VelosophenJupp und Giom...Ihr seid die besten Trainer von der Welt 

Aber wieso habe ich denn bloß die Siegerehrung verpasst.......und mein .....na na na....wer ist das in Schuld........wo waren wir da denn??? Beim Bikewash oder schon auf der Wiese????

Hey kleiner Franzose....*TRET *mich....*SCHLAG *mich....*JAG* mich durch´s 7GB...lass mich *BLUTEN *Krötchen mag mal auf nem Treppchen stehen...

Hilf mir dabei...büüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüütte....ich brauche Dich....


----------



## 2dangerbiker (30. April 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> _
> Hey kleiner Franzose....*TRET *mich....*SCHLAG *mich....*JAG* mich durch´s 7GB...lass mich *BLUTEN *Krötchen mag mal auf nem Treppchen stehen...
> 
> Hilf mir dabei...büüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüütte....ich brauche Dich...._


_

wie süss_


----------



## Blut Svente (30. April 2008)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> wie süss



   VLL sollten wir uns auch vom Giom Coachen lassen


----------



## Günni69 (30. April 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> _Aloha hea...he Aloha hea...he Aloha hea heeeeeeeeee...._
> 
> *Krötchen ist das erste mal gerannt....lalalalala....*
> 
> ...



Hey, Glückwunsch zu dieser tollen Leistung.  
Jetzt wo du einmal Blut geleckt hast, klappt das in der nächsten Zeit sicher auch mit dem Treppchen.


----------



## RennKröte (1. Mai 2008)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> wie süss




 *Oooooooooooooh nein ooooooooooh nein....auweia..........und herrje!!!* 

*Ich bin nicht süß!!!! *​

Ich bin voll cool, so ähnlich wie die rote Zora nämlich!!! Ich heiße doch schon extra Kröte und nicht Schnecke oder sowas.... 

@Blut Svente: Mach das lieber nicht Dich vom Giom coachen lassen, sonst bist du hinterher auch öffentlich "süß"... 

@Günni: Dankeschön!! Oh ja, ich bin auch total stolz  allerdings muss ich sagen dass ich ja jetzt ein bißchen unter Druck stehe woll?!....nicht dass ich das nächstemal abkacke.... 

Naja, aber dann ist ja der Trainer Schuld....ist ja immer so....egal was nicht so klappt wie Frau sich das vorstellt, alles auf den Mann abwälzen     Oder wofür sind die sonst da   ????


----------



## Enrgy (1. Mai 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht süß!!!! .....Ich bin voll cool...



Voll cool wäre gewesen, die läppischen 48 Sekunden auch noch aufzuholen oder garnicht erst entstehen zu lassen...aber das ist sicher der Trainer schuld...


----------



## Spooky (1. Mai 2008)

@Rennkröte: Glückwunsch  

@All: Vielleicht hat ja irgendwer Lust sich hier anzuschließen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6340


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## ultra2 (1. Mai 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> ...Starnummer 415, Kröte rennt auf 55km und 1300hm direkt auf Platz 4, nur 48 Sekunden...
> 
> Hey kleiner Franzose....*TRET *mich....*SCHLAG *mich....*JAG* mich durch´s 7GB...lass mich *BLUTEN *Krötchen mag mal auf nem Treppchen stehen...
> 
> Hilf mir dabei...büüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüütte....ich brauche Dich....



Na da bin ich aber froh, das mir die Natur soviel Talent und Körpergewicht mitgegeben hat, das ich auch ohne ständiges Befahren der Löwenburg nicht aufs Treppchen komme. 

Trotzdem Glückwunsch Rennkröte


----------



## RennKröte (1. Mai 2008)

Spooky schrieb:


> @Rennkröte: Glückwunsch
> 
> @All: Vielleicht hat ja irgendwer Lust sich hier anzuschließen:
> 
> ...



Huhu

Dankeschön für die Glückwünsche an alle...  und ja der Trainer bzw die Trainer sind Schuld...ist doch klaro....  

Also eigentlich würd ich ja schon gern mal wieder ne Tour mit vielen machen, aber ich muss am Sonntag laut Trainer 1700hm fahren....

Jedenfalls wo ich Rennluft geschnuppert habe und das Treppchen anpeile (fragt sich nur wo.... )

Ob ich das schaffe bleibt abzuwarten....  

Wenn nicht, dann ruf ich Dich an und hau dem Trainer ab...Deal???  

LG Krötchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (1. Mai 2008)

Die Mai-Pinups


----------



## Giom (1. Mai 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Ob ich das schaffe bleibt abzuwarten....
> 
> Wenn nicht, dann ruf ich Dich an und hau dem Trainer ab...Deal???


 
Vergiß es Krötchen, Du schaffst das


----------



## Daywalker74 (1. Mai 2008)

Erstmal:

Herzlichen Glücksstrumpf an Krötchen  !

Kann mich nur vor Dir verneigen. Tolle, ne spitzen leistung. RESPEKT.
Das mit dem Treppchen schaffst Du auch noch.
Der kleine Franzose wird das schon mit Dir hingekommen !

Obwohl, bei der RR-Tour heute blieb er "etwas" hinter den TTlern....... 

Hey Krötchen, vielleicht solltest Du den Franzosen trainieren 

Giom: Du hast noch etwas mehr als 1 Monat bis zur Tour. Nutze Sie  

Sehen uns am Sonntag!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Giom (2. Mai 2008)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Giom: Du hast noch etwas mehr als 1 Monat bis zur Tour. Nutze Sie


 
Ach, vergiß nicht wer von uns französisch kann und somit die ganze Woche in Frankreich abends für Deine Ernährung verantwortlich ist 

Du hast noch etwas mehr als 1 Monat bis zur Tour. Nutze Sie zum französisch lernen 

Gruß
Fieser Franzose


----------



## Kalinka (2. Mai 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> Ach, vergiß nicht wer von uns französisch kann und somit die ganze Woche in Frankreich abends für Deine Ernährung verantwortlich ist
> Du hast noch etwas mehr als 1 Monat bis zur Tour. Nutze Sie zum französisch lernen
> Gruß
> Fieser Franzose







Ich habe keine Bedenken, daß Thomas auch ohne französisch an sein Essen kommt...ist dann nur die Frage, was er so bestellt und dann essen muss: Hirn, Nierchen, Zunge...lauter Dinge, die er gerne mag


----------



## Giom (2. Mai 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Bedenken, daß Thomas auch ohne französisch an sein Essen kommt...ist dann nur die Frage, was er so bestellt und dann essen muss: Hirn, Nierchen, Zunge...lauter Dinge, die er gerne mag


 
Du redest hier nur von leckeren Dingen, die ich selber esse. Dem Thomas werde ich Dinge bestellen, die selber nicht essen mag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (2. Mai 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> Du redest hier nur von leckeren Dingen, die ich selber esse. Dem Thomas werde ich Dinge bestellen, die selber nicht essen mag



Oh Gott, da tuen sich ja Abgründe auf


----------



## Daywalker74 (2. Mai 2008)

Wenn man das hier so liest, da muß man ja:kotz: 
Danke Karin..........!

Werd mir dann die wichtigsten Essen Bildlich aufs Handy laden. Das wird ja wohl auch ein franz. Kellner verstehen 

Also Giom, werde nicht abhängig sein. Werde keine Krötenverseuchte Suppe oder der Gleichen essen 

bis zur nächsten Tour!!!!

Gruß 
Thomas


----------



## MasifCentralier (3. Mai 2008)

Immer diese ignoranten Deutschen. Was ist denn zum Beispiel an Zunge auszusetzen 
Und Thomas, Schnitzel und Fritten haben die besseren Restaurants da nicht, dann musst du wohl immer Nudeln essen.


----------



## Centurion (5. Mai 2008)

Vor langer Zeit bin ich mal in Frankreich in eine BÃ¤ckerei gegangen. Da hab ich gesagt: âJe suis une baguette!â 
Hinter mir war eine lange Schlange von Kunden. Ich konnte damals die vielsagenden Blicke nicht deuten; jedenfalls alle im Laden, die VerkÃ¤uferinnen und die Kunden blieben ruhig und lieÃen sich nichts anmerken. 
Als das nicht ganz wirkte habe ich noch zÃ¶gernd Siâl vous plait!â gesagt. Dann bekam ich endlich mein heiÃersehntes franzÃ¶sisches StangenbrÃ¶tchen.  

Heute betrachtet kann ich verstehen warum die Franzosen (al la Asterix) sagen: âDie spinnen alle, die Deutschen!


----------



## supasini (5. Mai 2008)

isch war grad in fronkreisch - und es war sehr lecka dort: Krabben, Austern, todesmutig unbekannte Fische gegrillt - und geiler Wind mit schönen großen Wellen, Surfen macht auch Spaß


----------



## sibby08 (5. Mai 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Immer diese ignoranten Deutschen. Was ist denn zum Beispiel an Zunge auszusetzen


 
Z.B. das die schon mal jemand im selber im Mund hatte


----------



## Handlampe (5. Mai 2008)

Pfingstmontag gibt es wieder eine TT-Fahrt:

Guckst du hier


----------



## Badehose (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo Uwe,

hört sich nett an.
Hab aber noch nicht ganz begriffen wo die Touren denn jetzt starten. In Ahrbrück oder in Adenau?
Reise aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach mit dem Pkw an und könnte bei Bedarf noch eine Person mitnehmen/aufsammeln.
Würde dann die lange Tour mitfahren.

Gruß
Gene


----------



## Handlampe (5. Mai 2008)

Badehose schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,
> 
> hört sich nett an.
> Hab aber noch nicht ganz begriffen wo die Touren denn jetzt starten. In Ahrbrück oder in Adenau?
> ...



Gene, du alte Hose

Die Tour startet natürlich in Ahrbrück und wir fahren dann gemeinsam nach Adenau. Da kann sich dann das Trüppchen munter teilen.
Würd mich freuen, dich mal wieder im Berg zu versägen


----------



## Enrgy (5. Mai 2008)

Hmm, 10 Uhr ist mir leider zu früh (ist doch bis 20.30 hell?!), aber egal.
Ich bin dafür heute nochmal die Tour von letztens von der Tomburg zum Steinerberg gefahren, allerdings mit ein paar Änderungen auf dem Hinweg. 
Den herrlichen Trail am Naturfreundehaus konnte ich bei dem Wetter nicht auslassen, ebenso die Abfahrt über den Grat nach Kreuzberg. 
Am Ende dann nochmal die geile Abfahrt zur Waldkapelle - das ist echt der Burner zum Schluß! Auf der ganzen Tour hatte ich den Wald für mich alleine, einfach herrlich, ohne Fußgänger, rumlaufende Köter, stöckeschwingende Nebeneinanderherschleicher, rücksichtslose vollbehelmte Bergabfahrer etc. usw.
Nur einen Platten gabs - auf dem Stück wo letztens die Weinprobe im Trail stattfand... 

Das Beste: endlich habe ich auch alles in bewegten Bildern dokumentiert. Muß die Filmchen noch umwandeln, dann stelle ich sie wieder bei Megaupload rein und gebe hier die Links bekannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennKröte (6. Mai 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> Vergiß es Krötchen, Du schaffst das



Jaaaaaa, Juchu......Du hast gewonnen ich hab´s geschafft....  Ich werde TTTt gemacht...wir sehen uns bald Tomburger 




Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Hey Krötchen, vielleicht solltest Du den Franzosen trainieren
> 
> Giom: Du hast noch etwas mehr als 1 Monat bis zur Tour. Nutze Sie
> 
> Sehen uns am Sonntag!



Na na na Du Großmaul , also ich will ja nichts über seine gesamten sportlichen Aktivitäten verlieren, aber so einfach kannst Du das ja nun jetzt auch nicht grinsend sagen.... Genieß Du mal Dein kurzes Erfoglserlebnis, der ist schon bald wieder der Alte...warte ab, spätestens bei Eurer RR Tour!!! Dann zeigt er´s Dir nämlich...sooooo.... !!!!




Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Also Giom, werde nicht abhängig sein. Werde keine *Krötenverseuchte *Suppe oder der Gleichen essen



Ey was heißt denn hier bitte Krötenverseucht hhmmmm....Du Fiesie....   

Aber soll ich Dir mal was sagen....damit hast Du gleich die Erklärung geliefert warum der kleine Franzose nicht so fit war.......ich bin ne Seuche lalalalalaaaaaa....     Wie gut dass Du die nicht bekommen wirst weil Du keine so ne Suppe isst....  .....

Sooooooooo jute Nacht die Herren....
Krötchen 

P.S.: Wie doof dass ich Pfingstmontag doppelten Dienst habe.... :kotz:   Würd Euch gerne begleiten...


----------



## RennKröte (6. Mai 2008)

Ach Mist... Ich hab noch was vergessen.....:

*Daywalker, wo warst Du am Sonntag???????????????????*


----------



## Enrgy (6. Mai 2008)

Sodele,

wie angedroht und versprochen hier nun die Links zu den Helmcamaufnahmen von gestern zwischen Steinerberg und Tomburg:

Naturfreundehaus-Trail 42MB

DH Krälingen-Kreuzberg 47MB

Steinerberg Gipfel-DH 15MB

Schrock-Teufelsley 55MB

Teufelsley-Reimerzhoven  83MB

Highspeed Todenfeld-Waldkapelle 63MB (mit Rehbock von rechts bei 3min50  )

Viel Spaß!

PS: Das Prozedere bei Megaupload ist recht einfach: Den dreistelligen Code eingeben, warten bis die 25 Sekunden (oder wieviel auch immer) Wartezeit abgelaufen sind und dann Datei auf Platte speichern.


----------



## Spooky (7. Mai 2008)

Hi Uwe,

bin dabei, komme allerdings mit dem Auto. Weißt du, ob die Parkplätze am Bahnhof in Ahrbrück kostenlos sind, oder wo es kostenlose in Ahrbrück gibt ?


Grüße
Marco



Handlampe schrieb:


> Pfingstmontag gibt es wieder eine TT-Fahrt:
> 
> Guckst du hier


----------



## Handlampe (7. Mai 2008)

Spooky schrieb:


> Hi Uwe,
> 
> bin dabei, komme allerdings mit dem Auto. Weißt du, ob die Parkplätze am Bahnhof in Ahrbrück kostenlos sind, oder wo es kostenlose in Ahrbrück gibt ?
> 
> ...



Hi Marco

Die Parkplätze sind kostenlos.
Ich überlege allerdings gerade, ob ich auf Sonntag verschieben soll. Montag soll das Wetter wieder schlechter werden.
Kannst du auch Sonntag?

Direkt auch die selbe Frage an den zweiten Mitfahrer Dieter.....


----------



## sun909 (7. Mai 2008)

Hi,
also Montag könnte ich mir auch vorstellen, mitzufahren 

Allerdings muß ich um 18Uhr wieder geduscht in Köln sein und will auch nicht die Bremse spielen 

Wie zügig wird euer "mittel" denn so werden? TT-like? Kenne leider ad hoc die Mitfahrer vom Tempo gerade nicht so wirklich...

Sonntag kann ich allerdings nicht, um der Frage direkt vorzubeugen.

Sonnige Grüße aus dem tiefen Osten (Leipzig)...

Carsten

P.S. wenn jemand was von Radwelt Stadler braucht, der ist hier direkt neben an; kann ich gerne einpacken  Allerdings brauche ich die info bis 19uhr!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (7. Mai 2008)

Ich könnte auch am Sonntag, kein Thema.

Würde allerdings meine Pfingstplanung gerne bald abgeschlossen haben. Inwiefern aber sind 26°C ein Indiz für schlechtes Wetter? Auf Wetter-Online sind die Prognosen einfach nur fantastisch.


----------



## Spooky (7. Mai 2008)

Ne, Sonntag ist Family-Day, ...



Handlampe schrieb:


> Hi Marco
> 
> Die Parkplätze sind kostenlos.
> Ich überlege allerdings gerade, ob ich auf Sonntag verschieben soll. Montag soll das Wetter wieder schlechter werden.
> ...


----------



## Handlampe (7. Mai 2008)

Nagut, dann belassen wir es bei Montag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (7. Mai 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> also Montag könnte ich mir auch vorstellen, mitzufahren
> 
> Allerdings muß ich um 18Uhr wieder geduscht in Köln sein und will auch nicht die Bremse spielen



18 Uhr dürfte kein Problem sein, Carsten. Es gibt ja die diversen Ausstiegsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## ~TOM~ (8. Mai 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> also Montag könnte ich mir auch vorstellen, mitzufahren
> 
> Allerdings muß ich um 18Uhr wieder geduscht in Köln sein und will auch nicht die Bremse spielen



Carsten ich bin auch am überlegen......habe das gleiche Problem mit dem pünktlich Zuhause sein!
Können uns ja für die Weicheivariante entscheiden  
Beim SH fahren wir ja auch bloß Kurzstrecke   

Was ist mit Freitag (OK gehört nicht hier hin  )

VG Tom


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (8. Mai 2008)

Als Neubürger von Bonn und Wiedereinsteiger in die MTB Szene bin ich von der Landschaft um mich rum total begeistert und habe mir überlegt, dass, nachdem ich den Petersberg nun ohne umzufallen oder einen Kreislaufkollaps zu erleiden hinaufkomme,auch mal andere Touren fahren möchte.

Da ich bislang ohne Tacho, Höhenmetermessgerät, GPS, EPS, EDG, ABS und etc. und zudem meist allein fahre, kann ich nicht so ganz zuverlässig einschätzen, ob die hier angebotenen Touren nicht ne Nummer zu Hart für mich sind bzw. ob man mich bei meiner eher kurzen Erfahrung im Bereich des Mountainbiken überhaupt dabei haben will. Ich glaub nichts ist schlimmer, als auf ner schönen Tour ne Gurke mitdurchzuschleppen.

Für aufmunternde Worte, wie auch realistische Einschätzungen bin ich immer zu haben.

P.S. wollte heut ne kleine Feierabendtour in 7GB starten, einziger Fixpunkt ist das Einkehrhaus zwecks Einnahme alkoholfreien Weizens.


----------



## Pardus (8. Mai 2008)

Hallo Uwe, 

Sonntag wäre mir auch lieber...  Fahre allerdings auch gerne am Montag mit euch ne Runde.

Gruß Guido


----------



## Daywalker74 (9. Mai 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Ach Mist... Ich hab noch was vergessen.....:
> 
> *Daywalker, wo warst Du am Sonntag???????????????????*



Hi Krötchen!

Erstmal bitte ich 1000 mal um Entschuldigung. Das mit der "verseuchten" Suppe war beim besten Willen nicht so gemeint. 

Bin am Sonntag bei Marco mitgefahren. Wollte bei Eurer Runde nicht "stören"

Bis bald mal!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## RennKröte (9. Mai 2008)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Hi Krötchen!
> 
> Erstmal bitte ich 1000 mal um Entschuldigung. Das mit der "verseuchten" Suppe war beim besten Willen nicht so gemeint.
> 
> ...




Heeeeeeeeeeeee ich bin doch kein Monster sondern ein Spaßi der Deine große Schnauze prima findet, sofern Du ständig das Echo vertragen kannst 


Stören??? Was stören....?? Ich muss schon ackern und bluten auf den Runden und ehrlich gesagt wär ein break breaker von Vorteil gewesen, also komm bloß mit das nächste mal!!!!!

Ich hasse meinen Job bzw. meine Dienstzeiten gerade mal so richtig....ganz Pfingsten geprägt von Unregelmäßigkeiten, doppelten Diensten und Bereitschaft dazwischen   :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (9. Mai 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Ich hasse meinen Job bzw. meine Dienstzeiten gerade mal so richtig....ganz Pfingsten geprägt von Unregelmäßigkeiten, doppelten Diensten und Bereitschaft dazwischen   :kotz:



Mein Beileid, das ist übel. Gerade jetzt, wo wir so ein geiles Wetter haben... 

Ich schalt jetzt meine Büxe hier im Office aus und erst Dienstag früh wieder an...


----------



## Handlampe (9. Mai 2008)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> Da ich bislang ohne Tacho, Höhenmetermessgerät, GPS, EPS, EDG, ABS und etc. und zudem meist allein fahre, kann ich nicht so ganz zuverlässig einschätzen, ob die hier angebotenen Touren nicht ne Nummer zu Hart für mich sind bzw. ob man mich bei meiner eher kurzen Erfahrung im Bereich des Mountainbiken überhaupt dabei haben will. Ich glaub nichts ist schlimmer, als auf ner schönen Tour ne Gurke mitdurchzuschleppen.
> 
> Für aufmunternde Worte, wie auch realistische Einschätzungen bin ich immer zu haben.



Tach ZW

Einfach im LMB auf die Hinweise auf die Tempo und Schwierigkeit achten. Wenn bei uns langsam und leicht steht, dann wird garantiert auf Jeden gewartet. Fahr dann besser mal bei solchen Touren mit, um dich selber besser einschätzen zu können.



P.S.

Wo sind die Anmeldungen für Montag?

Die Strecke ist wirklich für jeden zu schaffen, der eine gewisse Grundkondition hat.....und das haben doch mittlerweile alle hier...

In diesem Zusammenhang frage ich mich gerade was mit unserem WP-Teamleader ist?
Christof?
Fährst du nicht mehr mit uns?


----------



## rockforce (9. Mai 2008)

ich würde sehr gerne mitfahren. 
nur ist es mir zu viel wenn ich auch noch von euskirchen mit dem rad anreise und auch wieder zurück muss.


----------



## Handlampe (9. Mai 2008)

rockforce schrieb:


> ich würde sehr gerne mitfahren.
> nur ist es mir zu viel wenn ich auch noch von euskirchen mit dem rad anreise und auch wieder zurück muss.



Tja, da gebe ich dir recht, das ist ein wenig viel. Die andere Möglichkeit ist halt die Bahn. Ich werde auch mit dem Zug anreisen. Dürfte über Euskirchen auch kein Problem sein....


----------



## MasifCentralier (9. Mai 2008)

Ich glaub ich komm auch, was is so mit Olli? Wir könnten ja mim Rad anreisen.


----------



## Krampe (10. Mai 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wo sind die Anmeldungen für Montag?
> 
> Die Strecke ist wirklich für jeden zu schaffen, der eine gewisse Grundkondition hat.....und das haben doch mittlerweile alle hier...
> 
> ...


Hi Uwe,
Wie du weißt musste ich mich im Wp total verausgaben und habe eine Regenerationsphase nötig gehabt. 
Deshalb bring mich bitte nicht in Zusammenhang mit Grundkondition oder ähnlich hässlichen Wörtern...
Momentan bin ich in einem Reha - Programm und lerne gerade wieder wie man Wanderer im 7- Gebirge verprügelt und sich dafür Kerben in den Lenker schnitzt. 
Montag muß ich kurzfristig entscheiden da ich nicht weiß wie sich mein Motorradtraining am N-Ring (Gp Strecke) am Sonntag auf meine allgemeine Verfassung auswirkt (Tempo: schnell ; Schwierigkeit: schwer).
Was heißt es wird auf keinen gewartet... 
Also, mal sehen ob es klappt...
Sonst zur nächsten Tour mal... 
Christof


----------



## Roadrunner1 (10. Mai 2008)

Hi Uwe
Ist noch ein Platz für das NRW Ticket frei? 
Ich würde dann mit dem Auto zu dem Startbahnhof anreisen. Uhrzeit bräuchte ich noch.
Gruß
Markus


----------



## Handlampe (11. Mai 2008)

Roadrunner1 schrieb:


> Hi Uwe
> Ist noch ein Platz für das NRW Ticket frei?
> Ich würde dann mit dem Auto zu dem Startbahnhof anreisen. Uhrzeit bräuchte ich noch.
> Gruß
> Markus



Hi Markus.

Ja, es ist noch ein Platz frei. Ich würde sagen, dann komm einfach zu mir. Wenn du gegen 8.15 Uhr bei mir bist, dann dürfte das reichen. Ich wollte mit dem Rad zum HBF nach Bonn fahren. Der Zug startet dort um 8.49 Uhr und man braucht etwa 20 Minuten mit dem Rad nach Bonn.


P.S. Helm nicht vergessen


----------



## Roadrunner1 (11. Mai 2008)

Dann bis morgen


----------



## rockforce (11. Mai 2008)

tue mir morgen die anreise per bike doch an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifel-Litti (12. Mai 2008)

Erster! Aber kein Wunder, hab' schließlich die Weichei-Variante genommen. Also die TT-Tour: Wunderbar, wie schon beim letzten Mal, schöne Strecke, tolle Natur und nette Mitfahrer. Als kleine persönliche Besonderheit kann ich verbuchen, dass es für mich die erstmalige bizarre Erfahrung war, am Nürburgring zuzugucken, wie sich Menschen freiwillig in Todesnähe bringen - jaja, ich weiß, machen wir als Mountainbiker auch ab und zu, aber dabei produzieren wir praktisch keinen Lärm, keine Abgase und gefährden eigentlich immer nur uns selbst. Na egal: *Philosophie-Modus aus*! 

Jedenfalls ganz herzlichen Dank, lieber Uwe, für die Initative und erst recht für's geduldige Reagieren auf unbotmäßige Vor-Fahrer. Sobald es wieder mal hinhaut, bin ich gern auf's Neue dabei.


----------



## v3lo (12. Mai 2008)

Ja Eifel-Litti kann ich mich nur anschließen
es war eine sehr schöne Runde und ich hatte
meinen Spaß an neuen Trails und knackigen Uphills

Danke für die gute Vorbereitung.

für die Bilder geb ich dir (Handlampe)
mal grad meine emailadresse hier

[email protected]

Gruß Fabian


----------



## Duafüxin (13. Mai 2008)

Mal ne Frage an die Tomburger:

Wo gibt es in Rheinbach/Meckenheim oder in der Nähe eine Tanke mit Hochdruckreiniger?

Bin WE-Meckenheimerin ohne Auto, daher hab ich noch nicht mal nen Überblick über die TS.

Danke schon mal, Steffi


----------



## helman (13. Mai 2008)

Super Job Handlampe!  Schöne Tour - auch wenn ich zum Weinkaufen, Eisessen und wegen schwindender Kräfte denletzten Teil nicht mitgemacht habe.  

Grüße
helman


----------



## MasifCentralier (13. Mai 2008)

Duafüxin schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Tomburger:
> 
> Wo gibt es in Rheinbach/Meckenheim oder in der Nähe eine Tanke mit Hochdruckreiniger?
> 
> ...



Die Tanke am Industriegebiet Nord in Rhb hat ganz sicher welche. Aber die Shell in Merl müsste auch welche haben.


----------



## rockforce (13. Mai 2008)

japs war eine sehr sehr schön tour gestern!
hat viel spaß gemacht.


----------



## Duafüxin (13. Mai 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Die Tanke am Industriegebiet Nord in Rhb hat ganz sicher welche. Aber die Shell in Merl müsste auch welche haben.



Super, Danke!!


----------



## Pardus (13. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich weis ja nicht wie es euch geht, aber mit mir war am Montag Abend nicht mehr viel anzufangen... War auf jeden Fall ne schöne Tour. 

Gruß Guido


----------



## Handlampe (13. Mai 2008)

Mir hat es auch viel Spass gemacht.

Coole Biker....coole Bikes:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (13. Mai 2008)

Und ratet mal wem dieses herrliche Rädchen in Titanium gehört


----------



## Handlampe (14. Mai 2008)

Start der Tour zum höchsten Gipfel der Eifel war Ahrbrück im Ahrtal.
12 Bikersleut fanden sich ein um den Versuch zu starten den (fast) Achthunderter zu bewingen. 
Respekt an unsere Youngster Fabian und Tobias die tatsächlich aus Euskirchen mit dem Rad anreisten- nicht schlecht, das. Auch Sebastian, der ja quasi direkt in der Tomburg wohnt hatte schon ein paar Kilometer in den Beinen.
Der Rest der Mannschaft verließ sich dann doch auf die Anfahrtsvariante mit 4 Rädern- die Tour sollte lang genug werden.

Versprochen waren laut Ausschreibung einsamste Strecken in der Hocheifel. Und so folgten wir also dem schönen Denntal taleinwärts, stetig bergan.







Nach flotter Abfahrt folgte das nächste einsame Tälchen: Das Alchenbachtal, hier nur leicht verdeckt durch eine Badehose:






Die drei Häuser von Herschbach zeigten dann, das dieses Fleckchen Erde doch besiedelt ist. Das war aber dann auch schon genug Zivilisation. Weiter verlief die Strecke nun durch die Wälder um langsam an Höhe zu Gewinnen.
In der Nähe der Eifel-Ardennen-Strasse tauchte unser Ziel dann das erste Mal auf:





Claus und Helmut in Formation vor der Hohen Acht

Nach letztem Steilanstieg über einen Asphalttrail hatten wir dann unser Ziel erreicht: Den Kaiser-Wilhelm-Turm

Wachen wurden postiert:









....und die Aussicht genossen:






Nach kurzer Rast durfte dann die erklommenen Höhenmeter wieder vernichtet werden. Auf nettem Trail ging es nun hinunter zur schönsten Rennstrecke der Welt: Der Nordschleife des Nürburgringes. Ab Streckenabschnitt Wippermann folgten wir nun der "grünen Hölle" entgegen der Fahrtrichtung. Immer wieder durften die ganzen Hobbyschumis bewundert werden die ihr nicht immer vorhandenes Können unter Beweis zu stellen versuchten.
Ab dem Beginn der ehemaligen Steilstrecke galt aber dann wieder die ganze Aufmerksamkeit der Streckenbeschaffenheit des selber zu befahrenen Weges. Mit Wurzeln und kleinen Sprüngen schraubt sich der ausgewaschene Weg hinunter zum Karusell: Ein herrlicher Abschnitt.

An der Klostertalkurve konnte ich dann die gesamte Truppe auf ihrem Weg hinunter nach Adenau ablichten:






Der nicht gerade langsame feine Downhill hinunter zum tiefsten Streckenabschnitt des Nürburgringes war für mich besonders angenehm: Ich durfte nämlich vorne fahren und musste keinen Staub schlucken.  

In Adenau war dann Auffüllen der Proviante an der Tanke angesagt. 
Ein letztes Mal machte sich nun die Gruppe auf den Weg um den letzen gemeinsamen Trail hoch über Adenau zu befahren.
Kurz hinter Adenau hieß es dann Abschied nehmen. Die Krabbelgruppe verabschiedete sich um über den Ahrtalweg zum Startpunkt zu cruisen.
Der Rest hatte noch ein paar Prüfungen vor sich.
Erst einmal ging es hoch nach Reifferscheid um dort oben auf dem Höhenrücken die herrliche Aussicht zu genießen:











Weiter durch Winnerath sollte es nun eigentlich wieder in das Ahrtal gehen.
Nach Abfahrt auf halbe Höhe wartete nun aber noch der Trail hoch über dem Campingplatz in Schuld auf uns- und der geht tendenziell nach oben:







Der ultimative Uphilltest folgte aber erst nach diesem Schmankerl: 50 Höhenmeter auf 200 Meter Wegstrecke- und das auf nicht gerade bestem Untergrund.
Der alte Mann Gene war dann auch der Einzige, der diesen Test komplett bestand: RESPEKT
Oben hatten dann nicht nur alle Teilnehmer ein wenig Luftnot, auch der Reifen von Tobi war ein wenig Luftlos.






Nach diversen Reperaturen folgte nun aber die Entschädigung für die vorherigen Strapazen: Ein Serpentinentrail schlängelte sich hinunter und spuckte die Biker direkt in Schuld aus, auch wenn manche leichte Probleme mit den richtigen Bremspunkten hatten  






Hier verabschiedeten sich Fabi und Tobi von der Gruppe um die Heimreise nach Euskirchen anzutreten. Auch Helmut machte sich auf den Heimweg und so blieben noch 6 tapfere Bikerlein übrig um die Variante mit extra scharf zu probieren.
Es folgte der nächte Uphilltest- allerdings dieses Mal nicht ganz so fies wie der vorherige.
Es gab allerdings auch jetzt wieder eine Belohnung:






Der herrliche Trail im freien Hang überhalb von Schuld.

Weiter verlief die Strecke nun aufwärts nach Harscheid um über einen weiteren Trail hinunter ins Lierstal zu gelangen.
Hier hatte der Guide die Rechnung ohne die Teilnehmer gemacht. Eigentlich hatte dieser vermutet, die Mannschaft hätte genug und wollte nun die Variante über den Ahrtalradweg fahren. Tja, ganz schön zäh, die Kollegen. Alle wollten nochmal hoch und so wurde dann der letzte Anstieg mit 200 Höhenmeter nach Lind auch noch absolviert um dann wirklich die 2000 voll zu machen.
Den Abschluß bildete dann ein Downhill auf Anfangs staubigster Piste auf der Linder Höhe- später durch den Wald und am Ende auch noch trailig wieder hinunter in das Ahrtal führend.

Den endgültigen Abschluß gab es dann bei der obligatorische Einkehr im sehr zu empfehlenden Cafe Ahrwind.
Bei Riesenportionen und lecka Radler konnte der Tag ausklingen.


----------



## Enrgy (15. Mai 2008)

Sehr schöne Bilder!

Passend dazu ist diese Woche ja auch "Team Tomburg Woche" im IBC-Kalender:

TT Alpencross


----------



## Happy_User (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo Ralf,

eine Frage zur geplanten Sonntagstour. Wie sieht es bei dem Wetter und den Aussichten aus, dass diese am Sonntag stattfindet?

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## supasini (15. Mai 2008)

Hi Ralf,
brauchen wir am Sonntag Lampen?


----------



## monsterchen (15. Mai 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> Hi Ralf,
> brauchen wir am Sonntag Lampen?



Wenn der Ralf so schnell fährt wie auf der letzten Feierabendrunde, brauchst du kein Licht,  keine Trinkflasche und kannst dir am Nachmittag noch was schönes mit deiner Frau vornehmen. 

Vieleicht komm ich auch, mal sehen ob ich zum spielen raus darf.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (15. Mai 2008)

ok, dann nehm ich halt das gps mit und aktiviere die trackback-funktion...


----------



## Roadrunner1 (15. Mai 2008)

Hier noch ein Foto vom besagten Biker Menü


----------



## blitzfitz (16. Mai 2008)

Happy_User schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf,
> 
> eine Frage zur geplanten Sonntagstour. Wie sieht es bei dem Wetter und den Aussichten aus, dass diese am Sonntag stattfindet?
> 
> ...



Hi Holger,

alles wird gut, auch das Wetter!  
Die Tour findet natürlich statt.

@Martin: diesmal keine Lampen!!
@Thomas: das Nachmittagsprogramm steht den Mitfahrern/Innen natürlich frei.  

Ciao,
Ralf

P.S. Und ich sach noch, ach ihr wollt es ja gar nicht wissen.


----------



## RennKröte (17. Mai 2008)

Ey.....bei dem Menue frage ich mich doch ernsthaft wie man(n) es danach wieder auf die Reihe bekommt sich wieder auf´s bike zu schwingen, ich würd das am nächsten Berg umgehend :kotz:

Bin leider noch nicht so fit dass ich mit Euch mit kann, aber ich werde fleißig gequält  

Kröte übt und übt...erst waren es 1700hm, Montag 1840hm und morgen ist scheinbar noch mehr geplant....

Spiele bestimmt bald Eure rote Laterne  

Hoffentlich dann bis bald 
Krötchen


----------



## Rote Laterne (17. Mai 2008)

Spiele bestimmt bald Eure rote Laterne  

Hoffentlich dann bis bald 
Krötchen[/QUOTE]

Hey Krötchen,

das ist mein Part


----------



## MasifCentralier (17. Mai 2008)

Danach ist keiner mehr gefahren.

@Ralf
Bis wann geht denn geplantermaßen die Tour? Bin so in Richtung Abend noch eingeladen.


----------



## Giom (17. Mai 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> @Ralf
> Bis wann geht denn geplantermaßen die Tour? Bin so in Richtung Abend noch eingeladen.



scroll mal en bißchen im thread auf dem Bericht von letzten Jahr oder frag Herr Sonntag

Ich galube Meister Blitzftz möchte dazu keine aussage mehr machen

gruß
guillaume


----------



## Giom (17. Mai 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> morgen ist scheinbar noch mehr geplant....



ja ! ! !



RennKröte schrieb:


> Spiele bestimmt bald Eure rote Laterne



nicht wenn der grüne Frosch kommt. Er bleibt immer brav gemütlich hinter mir


----------



## grüner Frosch (17. Mai 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> ja ! ! !
> 
> 
> 
> nicht wenn der grüne Frosch kommt. Er bleibt immer brav gemütlich hinter mir



Kann ich nur bestätigen, auch wenn es etwas anstrengend ist, wie z.B. heute


----------



## Handlampe (17. Mai 2008)

Hey Ralf
Ich hoffe es hat bei euch nicht zu sehr geregnet, ich wollte nämlich mein Sommerrad wieder in Bewegung setzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (17. Mai 2008)

ich lass das Race-Bike auch zu Hause und komme mit der Touren-Schaukel!


----------



## Happy_User (18. Mai 2008)

Moin,
ich habe mich einmal abgemeldet. Ist irgendwie nicht mein Wetter, für solche Touren. Eine leicht aufgelockerte Wolkendecke hätte mich schon motivieren können. :-(

Wünsche Euch viel Spass

 Holger


----------



## Fungrisu (18. Mai 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Kann ich nur bestätigen, auch wenn es etwas anstrengend ist, wie z.B. heute



Hi Boris,
schön das du wieder auf dem Rad bist. Und dann kommt DER grüne Frosch auch noch mit ins SG und ich bin nicht da  
Ich hoffe Giom hast du schön hinter dir gelassen  

Bis bald Lg Jörg


----------



## grüner Frosch (18. Mai 2008)

Fungrisu schrieb:


> Hi Boris,
> schön das du wieder auf dem Rad bist. Und dann kommt DER grüne Frosch auch noch mit ins SG und ich bin nicht da
> Ich hoffe Giom hast du schön hinter dir gelassen
> 
> Bis bald Lg Jörg



Hi Jörg,

hatte schon mit Dir gerrechnet 
Ja, war ne feine Runde mit Deinen Teamkollegen, alles was ich bisher nur runter kannte wurde diesesmal rauf gefahren 

Na ja, Giom werde ich wohl nicht mehr hinter mir lassen 

Bis bald mal. 

Boris


----------



## supasini (18. Mai 2008)

schöner Marathon heute - danke Ralf! 
110 km/2200 Hm/7:30 reine Fahrzeit und bei Subway's entjungfert worden...


----------



## RennKröte (19. Mai 2008)

Heeeeeeeeee und wo sind die obligatorischen Bidchen  ???

Hätten Euch fast im Wiedtal getroffen, aber erst hat mich der Trainer DH beim Überholmannöver einfach von meiner RaceLady geschubst  und dann, dann habe ich ihn bergauf voll hinter mir gelassen, den falschen Weg genommen, mich verfahren und musste dann runter an den Rhein und alles allein zurück...  

Komisch dass er sich bei solchen Machenschaften einer so großen Beliebheit erfreut...Sachen gibt´s.... 

Naaaaaaaa gut, in Wahrheit bin ich zum erstenmal abgekackt... hab voll den aua Rücken gehabt und wusste meine Beine nicht zu bewegen, grausam....was wäre bloß gewesen wenn wir die Blitzfitz Tour mitgemacht hätten... 

Ich hatte Mühe Giom zu überzeugen allein weiter zu fahren, aber er muss trainieren mein Kleiner  

Also Lissy, von wegen rote Laterne Dein Part... und von wegen grüner Frosch ist Letzter...weiß nicht wie ich meinen Körper wieder fit kriege...


----------



## Eifelwolf (19. Mai 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> ... und von wegen grüner Frosch ist Letzter.....


 
Nur, wenn er alleine fährt.


----------



## Giom (19. Mai 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> aber erst hat mich der Trainer DH beim Überholmannöver einfach von meiner RaceLady geschubst


 
ne ne... Uwe macht so was, ich nicht!

Jedenfalls war Sonntag 'ne fliegende Kröte unterwegs


----------



## supasini (19. Mai 2008)

Hi Krötchen, deine freundliche Anmerkung ist mir natürlich Befehl, dehalb hier das Photo des Tages:







soviel zu den Themen: trocken und staubig, keine Schlammräder erforderlich, wozu Schutzbleche (der Guide hatte eins) und Lampen werden nicht benötigt (der Guide hatte eine)...

Also ich hätte ja ein Rohloff-Rad genommen, wenn ich denn eins zur Auswahl gehabt hätte 

Und danke an dich, Renate: gemeinsam ist das Hinterherfahren viel schöner!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennKröte (19. Mai 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> ne ne... Uwe macht so was, ich nicht!
> 
> Jedenfalls war Sonntag 'ne fliegende Kröte unterwegs




  *Ääääääääääääähmmmmmmmmmmmm....
* 

Was haste denn bitte da gemacht???? Also bisher dachte ich in der Tat ich sei ausschließlich diejenige die abstürzt wo es nix abzustürzen gibt....pruuuuuuuuuust......  ....und dann auch noch verbildlichtes Beweismaterial.....goil....   

Nicht dass ich für meine große Schnauze noch doppelt und dreifach bluten werden muss....

@ supasini....hihi...Punkte im Gesicht, aber ich bin mir schon fast sicher die Handlampe postet schon ganz bald noch mehr, oder????


----------



## on any sunday (19. Mai 2008)

Ich kann da nur punktuelle (mehr Punkte)  Unterschiede zum letzten Jahr erkennen. Leider oder vielleicht doch Gott sei Dank, war ich gestern anderweitig beschäftigt. Hätte mich auch gerne am Feldende mit dem Herrn Leiden_will_er unterhalten.


----------



## Redfraggle (19. Mai 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Heeeeeeeeee und wo sind die obligatorischen Bidchen  ???
> 
> Hätten Euch fast im Wiedtal getroffen, aber erst hat mich der Trainer DH beim Überholmannöver einfach von meiner RaceLady geschubst  und dann, dann habe ich ihn bergauf voll hinter mir gelassen, den falschen Weg genommen, mich verfahren und musste dann runter an den Rhein und alles allein zurück...
> 
> ...



Hallo Du Kröte,
Regeneration ist da angesagt, komm zu mir in die Praxis, da machen wir Deine Beinchen schon wieder fit!
Lg. Barbara


----------



## Daywalker74 (19. Mai 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> Hi Krötchen, deine freundliche Anmerkung ist mir natürlich Befehl, dehalb hier das Photo des Tages:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2dangerbiker (20. Mai 2008)

Hallo Thomas,

habe dich nicht gesehen beim Schinderhannes. Wenn du die Siegerehrung noch gesehen hast, dann mußt du mich bei den alten Männer auf dem Treppchen gesehen haben.
War echt ein super Rennen, nur zum empfehlen.


----------



## Handlampe (20. Mai 2008)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> habe dich nicht gesehen beim Schinderhannes. Wenn du die Siegerehrung noch gesehen hast, dann mußt du mich bei den alten Männer auf dem Treppchen gesehen haben.



Hab ich das richtig gesehen....du hast deine Klasse gewonnen....HUT AB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (20. Mai 2008)

jep, Hut ab Manfred 

Und den Spooky dürfen wir anscheinend nicht unterschätzen: gute Zeit gemacht Marco 

gruß
guillaume


----------



## Daywalker74 (20. Mai 2008)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> habe dich nicht gesehen beim Schinderhannes. Wenn du die Siegerehrung noch gesehen hast, dann mußt du mich bei den alten Männer auf dem Treppchen gesehen haben.
> War echt ein super Rennen, nur zum empfehlen.



Wow Manfred, da kann ich nur sagen RESCHPEKT  Gratuliere! Da hast Du ja einen der superschönen Pokale mitgenommen. Wo bleibt das Siegerfoto???? 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## RennKröte (20. Mai 2008)

@ Redfraggle: Dein Angebot nehm ich super gerne an...geht das ohne Rezept  aber vorsicht da haste echt ne Menge zu tun, mein Bewegungsapparat ist richtig kernschrott....was ich auf der RaceLady mache ist nur Ehrgeiz und Willen...eigntlich kann der Körper gar nix 

@Daywalker: Ich gewonnen, wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeee bitte, Solanum war "nur" 2. haste die mal in action gesehen....

Ich bin aus gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz bestimmten Gründen nicht mitgefahren, aber scheint echt prima gewesen zu sein  War aber auch gut, denn wenn ich da so abgekackt wäre wie am Sonntag, prost Mahlzeit, voll die Blamage wäre das gewesen nach meiner Euphorie hier...

Glückwunsch an all die Erfolgreichen hier die ich ja so gut wie gar nicht kenne...

Wassen jetzt mit ausführlichen Tourbericht von Sonntag hier... gibbet keinen oder was????

Und wat is mit Stammtisch Beteiligung...grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....eintragen gefälligst!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Giom (20. Mai 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Wassen jetzt mit ausführlichen Tourbericht von Sonntag hier... gibbet keinen oder was????


 
tue den Herrn Blitzfitz nicht brutalisieren, der macht dat schon, laß ihm Zeit...


----------



## supasini (20. Mai 2008)

einen Bericht schreibt der Guide - wenn die Zeit gekommen ist!


----------



## Redfraggle (20. Mai 2008)

Hallo Krötchen,

klar geht  das ohne Rezept. Klingt doch gut seine private Physiotherapeutin zu haben!?
Hab schon Triathleten in Händen gehabt, auch wieder heile gemacht.
Lg. Barbara


----------



## MasifCentralier (20. Mai 2008)

Duuuuu Barbara....
Bei mir ziehts auch überall


----------



## RennKröte (20. Mai 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Duuuuu Barbara....
> Bei mir ziehts auch überall



Schnecke, Du bist zu jung .....!!!

Na dann muss ich wohl mal via PN abklären mit dem Fraggle wann und wo und wer dabei sein darf...


----------



## blitzfitz (20. Mai 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> tue den Herrn Blitzfitz nicht brutalisieren, der macht dat schon, laß ihm Zeit...



Ja ja ja, bin gerade von einer Geschäftsreise zurückgekommen und Sonntag abend war ich nicht mehr in der Lage, etwas zu schreiben.  Vielleicht gibt es den Bericht morgen abend.  

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## Redfraggle (20. Mai 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Duuuuu Barbara....
> Bei mir ziehts auch überall



Immer wieder das gleiche. Erwähnt Frau mal so nebenbei, dass sie Physiotherapeutin ist, kommen die ganzen Zipperlein zu Tage!
Bist Du da nicht ein bißchen jung für?
Könnte was machen, wenn ich was vorgesungen bekomme! Deal?!
Lg. Barbara


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (21. Mai 2008)

massiver: mach ma die Tür zu!


----------



## 2dangerbiker (21. Mai 2008)

Hallo Thomas, hier hast du das Siegerfoto von den alten Herren
Danke Uwe für den Tip


----------



## 2dangerbiker (21. Mai 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]

Hallo Thomas: Hier das Siegerfoto der alten Herren
Danke Uwe ür den Tip


----------



## Solanum (21. Mai 2008)

@ Manfred,
coolees Bild  verätst Du mir auch wo Du das her hast ? ...vielleicht gibts da ja noch mehr?!

vielen lieben Dank,

Iris


----------



## 2dangerbiker (21. Mai 2008)

Hallo Iris,

die Bilder hat Pierre (Flämischer Löwe) von mir gemacht. Ich glaube vielmehr Bilder hat er nicht gemacht.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Solanum (21. Mai 2008)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Hallo Iris,
> 
> die Bilder hat Pierre (Flämischer Löwe) von mir gemacht. Ich glaube vielmehr Bilder hat er nicht gemacht.
> 
> ...



ach so , dachte schon Du hättest ne schöne allgemeine Quelle aufgetan.... Daniela hätte die Fotos bestimmt weitergeschickt wenn sie welche hätten!....

aber Danke! !

bis Samstag

Iris


----------



## MasifCentralier (22. Mai 2008)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Immer wieder das gleiche. Erwähnt Frau mal so nebenbei, dass sie Physiotherapeutin ist, kommen die ganzen Zipperlein zu Tage!
> Bist Du da nicht ein bißchen jung für?
> Könnte was machen, wenn ich was vorgesungen bekomme! Deal?!
> Lg. Barbara



Klar doch, Goldkelchen am Start.
Also Herr OStD, auch Schüler können im Stress sein. Hab nächsten Freitag schon Musical Premiere.


----------



## blitzfitz (22. Mai 2008)

*Die "Ich will's wissen Tour" - Der Bericht*

Auch in diesem Jahr stand sie wieder im Programm, die "Ich will's wissen Tour". Auf und ab, ziemlich lang und natürlich wie im letzten Jahr durch schweren Boden. Als Satellitenbild gar nicht so unüblich für eine Rundtour sollte die Routenführung dennoch die Unbelehrbaren eine feuchte Lektion erteilen.





Interessanterweise unterteilt diese Tour die bikende Menschheit in zwei Hälften. Die eine Hälfte fuhr bereits letztes Jahr mit, wollte es wissen, hat daraus gelernt und kam nie wieder. Tja, und die andere Hälfte sind die Unbelehrbaren, die es immer noch wissen wollen oder ihren Partnern im letzten Jahr nicht zugehört haben.  

Gewagt haben es in diesem Jahr:






Renate (harnas)
Thomas (monsterchen)
Uwe (Handlampe)
Martin (supasini)
Gene (Badehose)
Manni (manni)
und der Guide Ralf (blitzfitz)

Nach dem Start am Bahnhof in Linz führte der Guide die Gruppe zunächst auf einem kurvenreichen Trail durch einen Menschenwald (Flohmarkt in Linz), wobei die menschlichen Bäume manchmal etwas ausschlagenden Charakter haben. Na ja, ist halt Frühling.

Doch schon bald wartete der erste Trail, natürlich bergauf, der auch gleich manchen der Leidenswilligen zum Schieben zwang. Von Dattenberg über die Felder nach Hof Ronig erklomm das Feld sehr bald luftige Höhen. Allerdings war der Weg dunkel und einsam. Ob vielleicht Geister hinter den knorrigen Baumstümpfen auf unschuldige Bikerinnen lauerten?





Kaum auf der Höhe angekommen, wurden die Höhenmeter auch gleich wieder vernichtet. In rasender Fahrt in das Tal nach Bad Hönningen hinunter erfuhr sich auch jeder sein ganz persönliches Pockengesicht. Und das, obwohl die Trails eigentlich staubtrocken sein sollten 









Natürlich hatte die Tour auch das eine oder andere Panorama Highlight zu bieten. Hier zum Beispiel Schloss Arenfels bei Bad Hönningen:





Vom Schloss durch die Weinberge führte die Strecke wieder hinauf auf den Malberg, um sich sogleich wieder über einen epischen Singletrail in das Wiedtal zu stürzen. Das Wiedtal wurde gequert, um danach gleich in den nächsten Singeltrail einzutauchen, der diesmal aber wieder bergan führte.

Staubtrockene Trails .....





Technische einfache und völlig fahrbare Wegeführung ....





und Ausblicke für den Seelenfrieden ...





Das Fockenbachtal wurde schnell über lauschige Wiesen,





rasante Forstabfahrten und technische Singletrails erreicht. Lang, lang, lang ist das Fockenbachtal, aber zum Glück wartete am Ende und kurz vor der A3 die berühmte Tanke aus dem letzten Jahr. Allerdings wurde die kulinarische Eintracht diesmal durch den Besuch beim benachbarten Subway übertroffen, der sich über eine Verdreifachung des Tagesumsatzes freuen konnte.  





Frisch gestärkt fuhr man am Industriedenkmal Grube Georg vorbei, um kurz danach in das wirklich einsame und idyllische Urbach- und Aubachtal einzutauchen. 15km über einsame Forstwege, entlang eines lieblich säuselnden Baches und immer bergab, hat diesen Teil der Tour wohl jeder genossen. Der Traum endete abrupt an den Ausflugsweihern bei Oberbieber, wo ein steiler Singletrail auch den Letzten aus seinen/ihren Träumen riss. Rauf auf den Berg, auf der anderen Seite wieder hinunter und das Team fand sich in der Altstadt von Altwied wieder. Nun war es nicht mehr weit. Das war auch gut so, da doch die heimlich genommenen Drogencocktails so langsam zur Neige gingen.

Hinauf auf die Rheinhöhen und am Schloss Monrepos brannten dann doch richtig die Beine. Zum Glück forderte der Wanderweg R zurück nicht mehr die allerletzten Reserven, so dass auch wirklich jeder Mitfahrer/In das Ziel in Linz erreichte.

Eine wirklich tolle Tour, mit lustigen Menschen, viel Spass und (fast) staubtrockenen Trails.

Aber, ob ich es noch einmal wissen will ......? Wer weiss, wir werden sehen.  

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## supasini (23. Mai 2008)

schöner Bericht, Ralf! 
noch zu erwähnen: extra für unser Poser-Photo 






war das ganze Wiedtal für den motorisierten Verkehr gesperrt worden! (wäre zwar nicht nötich gewesen, aber schee war's scho!)

Übrigens: wo war denn dieses Schloss:






hab ich gar nicht gesehen 
da muss ich dann wohl nächstes Jahr nochma mitfahr'n, was?! 

vielleicht hab ich ja bis dahin auch ein passendes Rohloff-Rad für deine Touren, besser is das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (23. Mai 2008)

Schloss Arenfels:
http://maps.google.de/maps?ll=50.521944,7.307222&spn=0.01,0.01&t=h&q=50.521944,7.307222


----------



## directx (23. Mai 2008)

Tach zusammen 

Gibt es evtl verfügbare GPS-Aufzeichnungen eurer Touren?


----------



## Anfaenger64 (23. Mai 2008)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Klingt doch gut seine private Physiotherapeutin zu haben!?
> Hab schon Triathleten in Händen gehabt, auch wieder heile gemacht.
> Lg. Barbara



Hallo Barbara,

könnte für morgen auch noch so eine persönliche Betreuung gebrauchen


----------



## monsterchen (23. Mai 2008)

Hallo Ralf!!!

Das war wirklich wieder eine tolle Tour, vor allem nahe zu ohne Pannen. Nur einen Platten wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

Besonders beeindruckt hat mich Renate  , die das Tempo der "Sechs dreckigen Kerle" immer mitgegangen ist. Und so manche kleine Rampe genommen hat, wo andere (ich z.B.) gescheitert sind.

Danke Ralf  und mehr davon, ich glaub ich hab schon wieder Entzugserscheinungen.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Giom (23. Mai 2008)

monsterchen schrieb:


> vor allem nahe zu ohne Pannen.


 
ist das nicht der Uwe auf dem einen bild 

Na ja, unsere letzten RR-Tour war auch nahezu ohne Pannen, er hat es noch 3km vor Alfter geschaft 

gruß
guillaume


----------



## supasini (23. Mai 2008)

Uwe hat die Pannenwertung sauber verloren - keine (obwohl er nach 30 km schon zurück wollte, weil sich sein Hinterrad ausgesprochen ungesund anhörte und der Flaschenhaltern und... aber es hat diesmal nicht geklappt mit der Schweinekappe!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harnas (23. Mai 2008)

Zuerst mal herzlichen Dank an unseren Guide Ralf  

Das war wirklich eine geniale Tour und sein Powergel hat mir das Leben gerettet!  

Die sechs "dreckigen Kerle" waren ein sehr unterhaltsamer Haufen, mit dem ich auch nächses Jahr wieder eine "Ich-wills-wissen-Tour" in Angriff nehmen würde.

Wer weiß, vielleicht bekommen wir ja auch noch eine bessere Frauenquote hin.


----------



## Redfraggle (23. Mai 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Hallo Barbara,
> 
> könnte für morgen auch noch so eine persönliche Betreuung gebrauchen



Soso, wo drückt denn der Schuh, bzw. wo klemmt denn der Wirbel? 
Langsam muß ich mir wohl ne Sekretärin zulegen, zwecks Terminierung  
Viele Grüße 
Barbara


----------



## Anfaenger64 (24. Mai 2008)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Soso, wo drückt denn der Schuh, bzw. wo klemmt denn der Wirbel?
> Langsam muß ich mir wohl ne Sekretärin zulegen, zwecks Terminierung
> Viele Grüße
> Barbara



Wenn Du so fragst... ÜBERALL!!! 


wie nach jedem Rennen 

@ alle: Schönes WE und viel Spaß!


----------



## supasini (26. Mai 2008)

so, hier die schon einigen mündich angekündigte kleine Trailrunde um Euskirchen (als traditionelle supasini-Geburtstagstour, dieses Jahr Samstag, 21.6.): http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6509

[size=+2]*Euskirchener Trailmassaker Vol. 2[/size]*

[size=+1]*mehr Trails - mehr Höhenmeter - weniger Sinn[/size]*

meine diesjährige Geburtstagstour wird wieder über die Trails rund um Euskirchen führen (Bericht vom letzten Jahr: http://www.radfahren.die-sinis.de/Aktuelles/BOT_-_Rund_um_EU/bot_-_rund_um_eu.html)
Die Strecke ist etwas überarbeitet und wird mehr, mehr, mehr bieten.

Streckenführung vom letzten Jahr sah so aus:





Es werde Trails ohne Ende geboten, halt alles, was die Wälder hergeben. Fahrtechnik schadet nix, Kondition ist unbedingt erforderlich!
Abkürzungsmöglichkeiten sind massig vorhanden, aber ich hätte gerne dieses Jahr eine höhere Finisher-Quote (2007: 11 von 18)

Auf der Tour wird es vermutlich eine kleine Einkehr geben oder es wird eine Verpflegungstation eingebaut, Verhandlungen laufen noch.

Strecke: min. 80 km
Höhenmeter: min 1500

Im Anschluss dann lustiges Beisammensein mit Bier und Grill: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6510

Anmelden, aber zackisch!

(kann mir jemand erklären, was ich bei den vB-Codes falsch mache? - hier werden sie schön angezeigt, nicht aber beim LMB!)


----------



## Handlampe (26. Mai 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> (kann mir jemand erklären, was ich bei den vB-Codes falsch mache? - hier werden sie schön angezeigt, nicht aber beim LMB!)



Ich denke mal, das der Admin die Codes im LMB deaktiviert hat....warum auch immer...


----------



## Daywalker74 (30. Mai 2008)

Hey Sini, warum findet die Tour am Samstag statt?  Werde da wahrscheinlich nicht können. 
Was mich sehr ärgert!!!!!!!


----------



## Enrgy (30. Mai 2008)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Hey Sini, warum findet die Tour am Samstag statt?  Werde da wahrscheinlich nicht können.
> Was mich sehr ärgert!!!!!!!



...weil andere vielleicht Sonntag arbeiten müssen?....


----------



## ultra2 (30. Mai 2008)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Hey Sini, warum findet die Tour am Samstag statt?  Werde da wahrscheinlich nicht können.
> Was mich sehr ärgert!!!!!!!



Aber bei uns bist du ja bestens aufgehoben. Schön das du mitfährst.


----------



## supasini (30. Mai 2008)

es gab tatsächlich andere Menschen, die ausdrücklich um Samstag als Termin gebeten hatten, ich hab aber an dich gedacht und deshalb auch den Sonntag in Erwägung gezogen. Aber: Wie mer't määt määt mer et verkeet!


----------



## MasifCentralier (9. Juni 2008)

Bonjour,
ich wollt ma nachhören ob irgendwer hier am Wochenende in Willingen zu finden sein wird?
Gruß von der Tomburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (10. Juni 2008)

Hi Seb,
ich darf nicht
Das KernTeam vergnügt sich gerade in den Alpen, während ich hier eine eine Zwangspause einlegen muß. War Mittwoch mit plötzlichen akuten Zahnschmerzen beim Zahnarzt... gestern wurde der Weisheitzahn entfernt. Schon wieder 2 Wochen ohne mal zu trainieren... wird dieses Jahr nix mehr. Na ja, der Sommer ist noch nicht vorbei. September sind noch ein paar marathons.
Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## Delgado (10. Juni 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> ... wird dieses Jahr nix mehr. Na ja, der Sommer ist noch nicht vorbei. September sind noch ein paar marathons.
> Gruß
> Guillaume



Hallo Giom,

zuviel trainieren ist auch schlecht. Sieh's positiv  

Ich hatte auch meine Zwangspausen und jetzt läuft's ganz gut.

- Am 3. August ist ein MTB-Rennen 30 oder 60 km in Marienheide. Ganz bestimmt was für Dich.

- Außerdem empfehle ich Dir die Teilnahme beim Berg-CC-Cup in Altenkirchen zu Trainingszwecken  

- Wenn's dort gut läuft und davon bin ich überzeugt  , kannst Du ja mal überlegen auch die anderen Cup-Events mit zu machen?

Gruß

Micha


----------



## 2dangerbiker (10. Juni 2008)

Ich werde in Willingen starten


----------



## MasifCentralier (10. Juni 2008)

Hi, wie fährst du denn dahin? -->PM


----------



## Kalinka (10. Juni 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> Hi Seb,
> ich darf nicht
> Das KernTeam vergnügt sich gerade in den Alpen, während ich hier eine eine Zwangspause einlegen muß. War Mittwoch mit plötzlichen akuten Zahnschmerzen beim Zahnarzt... gestern wurde der Weisheitzahn entfernt. Schon wieder 2 Wochen ohne mal zu trainieren... wird dieses Jahr nix mehr. Na ja, der Sommer ist noch nicht vorbei. September sind noch ein paar marathons.
> Gruß
> Guillaume


Wie jetzt? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Die mussten ohne Dich fahren? 


Wie blöd für Dich und noch blöder für die restlichen Nicht-Franzosen. Was die wohl so alles gegessen haben, wenn sie zurück sind... wenn sie überhaupt zurückkommen.
Gute Besserung


----------



## grüner Frosch (10. Juni 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> Hi Seb,
> ich darf nicht
> Das KernTeam vergnügt sich gerade in den Alpen, während ich hier eine eine Zwangspause einlegen muß. War Mittwoch mit plötzlichen akuten Zahnschmerzen beim Zahnarzt... gestern wurde der Weisheitzahn entfernt. Schon wieder 2 Wochen ohne mal zu trainieren... wird dieses Jahr nix mehr. Na ja, der Sommer ist noch nicht vorbei. September sind noch ein paar marathons.
> Gruß
> Guillaume



Stell Dich nicht so an, habe letzten Montag auch einen weisen Zahn rausoperiert bekommen (unten) und bin am Mittwoch schon wieder gefahren tztztz!!  Was macht die andere Geschichte?


----------



## 2dangerbiker (10. Juni 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Hi, wie fährst du denn dahin? -->PM



mit den Auto nätürlich

Ich fahre schon Freitag, aber das Auto ist voll, meine Familie kommt mit.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (10. Juni 2008)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> mit de*n *Auto nätürlich


Ist fast so lantürnich wie der Grammatik.


----------



## MasifCentralier (10. Juni 2008)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Ist fast so lantürnich wie der Grammatik.



                       

Ne, ich wollte nur wissen, ob wir dich mitnehmen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (10. Juni 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Ne, ich wollte nur wissen, ob wir dich mitnehmen können.


...zum Deutschkurs?...


----------



## Redfraggle (10. Juni 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> Hi Seb,
> ich darf nicht
> Das KernTeam vergnügt sich gerade in den Alpen, während ich hier eine eine Zwangspause einlegen muß. War Mittwoch mit plötzlichen akuten Zahnschmerzen beim Zahnarzt... gestern wurde der Weisheitzahn entfernt. Schon wieder 2 Wochen ohne mal zu trainieren... wird dieses Jahr nix mehr. Na ja, der Sommer ist noch nicht vorbei. September sind noch ein paar marathons.
> Gruß
> Guillaume



Gute Besserung, und ein bißchen Ruhe tut auch mal gut, auch wenn sich  dann eure Diätpläne etwas schwieriger gestalten!
Wie geht´s der Kröte?
LG. Barbara


----------



## Hammelhetzer (10. Juni 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Ne, ich wollte nur wissen, ob wir dich mitnehmen können.



Für mich ist das alles nix mehr, ming Jong. Ich fahr durch den Wald, um mich an den frohen Farben der Pilze und dem munteren Spiel von Eichhorn und Hähern zu erfreuen und dem Wohlgeschmack von Hagebutt und Brombeer.

Ganz gemütlich halt.


----------



## RennKröte (11. Juni 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Stell Dich nicht so an, habe letzten Montag auch einen weisen Zahn rausoperiert bekommen (unten) und bin am Mittwoch schon wieder gefahren tztztz!!  Was macht die andere Geschichte?


----------



## RennKröte (11. Juni 2008)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Gute Besserung, und ein bißchen Ruhe tut auch mal gut, auch wenn sich  dann eure Diätpläne etwas schwieriger gestalten!
> Wie geht´s der Kröte?
> LG. Barbara




Huhu 

LWS ist gut, Nacken und Schulter latent vorhanden...ist schon ok, danke der Nachfrage.... 

Aber Du kannst doch nicht unsere Gewichtsprobleme öffentlich ansprechen...herrje....  

Diätpläne bleiben auch nur Pläne, stellst Du uns Futter vor die Nasen, dann wird´s vertilgt.....   Und dann jammern wir uns die Ohren gegenseitig voll....  Ärgern uns gegenseitig, kneifen in den Speck und suchen wo noch Muskeln sind...  

Denke aber der kleine Franzmann kann am WE wieder auf sein bike, sieht ganz gut aus alles, trotz des fiesen Abszesses den er da auch noch hatte 

Aber dass was er vor hat und glaubt fahren zu können, das wird er nicht machen, dann schimpft die Kröte mit ihm, ganz doll...ist nix mit 8h, oder Trainingsrunde im 7GB mit 1800hm am WE....


----------



## grüner Frosch (11. Juni 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


>




Ohhhhh, eine Armee schimpfender Frauen Wie komm ich da bloß wieder raus?

Na ja, ich kann dem Giom ja anbieten, das er bei mir auf dem Gepäckträger mitfahren kann und quasi so ein virtuelles Training absolviert  

Da ist er auch Zuhause wieder etwas besser gelaunt, wovon Frau ja auch profitiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennKröte (11. Juni 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Ohhhhh, eine Armee schimpfender Frauen Wie komm ich da bloß wieder raus?



 *Da kommst Du gar nicht mehr, nimmer und niemals wieder raus!!! *
Weil Kröten haben nämlich einen sehr ausgeprägten Beschützerinstinkt und tragen ihre Männchen auf dem Rücken 
Von daher brauchst Du auch gar nicht:



grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Na ja, ich kann dem Giom ja anbieten, das er bei mir auf dem Gepäckträger mitfahren kann und quasi so ein virtuelles Training absolviert



Denn da nehme ich ihn lieber in einem Anhänger mit und weiß zu 180% dass mein kleiner Franzmann sicher unterwegs ist....   



grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Da ist er auch Zuhause wieder etwas besser gelaunt, wovon Frau ja auch profitiert!



Wenn ich ihn bei mir habe, dann ist er gar nicht schlecht gelaunt, ich tröste ihn ganz doll und halt ihn feste in meinen Ärmchen....


----------



## Cheetah (11. Juni 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> ...
> Weil Kröten haben nämlich einen sehr ausgeprägten Beschützerinstinkt und tragen ihre Männchen auf dem Rücken
> ...


Die Männchen auf den  Rücken der Kröte wollen nur Sex! Hab ich Biounterricht zumindest so gelernt.


----------



## MasifCentralier (11. Juni 2008)

Sieht das bei den menschlichen Männchen anders aus


----------



## RennKröte (11. Juni 2008)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Die Männchen auf den  Rücken der Kröte wollen _nur_ Sex! Hab ich Biounterricht zumindest so gelernt.



   



MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Sieht das bei den menschlichen Männchen anders aus



   


Oooooooooooooch.... und wie versteht man Eure Thesen dann wenn das Kröten Weibchen das Männchen HuckePack nimmt????


----------



## Giom (11. Juni 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Sieht das bei den menschlichen Männchen anders aus


 
geh zur Schule


----------



## Cheetah (11. Juni 2008)

Ich hab mich mal in der Wikipedia schlau gemacht: *Amplexus
*

_Während der Paarungszeit ist der hormongesteuerte Klammerreflex der Männchen sehr stark ausgeprägt, so dass sie oft ungestüm und unselektiv jeden in Form und Größe einigermaßen passend erscheinenden Gegenstand zu umgreifen versuchen._

 Aufpassen!



_Dabei kann es durchaus zum Ertrinken oder Ersticken von Tieren kommen. Insbesondere das Weibchen, das sich meist hilflos irgendwo in der Mitte des Knotens befindet, ist davon betroffen._

      Noch viiiieeeel mehr aufpassen!!


----------



## RennKröte (11. Juni 2008)

Naja, in der Größenordnung gibt es ja nicht so viel was umklammert werden kann, und überhaupt, wie lässt ´n sich das jetzt auf menschliche Frösche übertragen??? 

Ich muss nur sooooooooooo grinsen, und ich kann mir vorstellen wer noch....   

Hihihihihihihiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii..... ertrinken.........ersticken.......nööööööööööööööö  .....ich bin ja nicht im Wasser....   Und in nem Knoten auch nicht...!!!!


----------



## Kalinka (11. Juni 2008)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Ich hab mich mal in der Wikipedia schlau gemacht: *Amplexus
> *
> _Während der Paarungszeit ist der hormongesteuerte Klammerreflex der Männchen sehr stark ausgeprägt, so dass sie oft ungestüm und unselektiv jeden in Form und Größe einigermaßen passend erscheinenden Gegenstand zu umgreifen versuchen._
> Aufpassen!
> ...


----------



## Redfraggle (11. Juni 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> LWS ist gut, Nacken und Schulter latent vorhanden...ist schon ok, danke der Nachfrage....
> 
> ...



Freut mich, dass es Deinem Rücken besser geht!
Wenn Du Deinen kleinen Franzmann umherkutschierst, brauchst Du Dir auch keine Sorgen wegen Deiner Figur zu machen, die ja eh top ist! Wie läuft´s Training?
Bis bald auf´m Bike oder zum zum Grillen, mampf! 
LG. Barbara


----------



## Redfraggle (11. Juni 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Sieht das bei den menschlichen Männchen anders aus



So jung und schon sooo verdorben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (16. Juni 2008)

So, die kleine Abordnung des TT hat dann tatsächlich auch ihre diesjährige Deutschlandtour hinter sich gebracht.
Nachdem ja unser kleine Franzose ausgefallen ist und ausserdem im gesamten Alpenbereich katastrophales Wetter angekündigt war (Welches sich ja dann auch bestätigte) haben wir ein wenig umgeplant und ein neues Ziel angefahren.

Vielleicht kann jemand etwas mit diesem Bild anfangen. 







Naja, dürfte ein wenig schwierig sein zu erraten.

Auf dem Weg dorthin sind wir auch auf diesen Klumpen gefahren.






P.S.

Auf der ganzen Tour sind wir in 7 Tagen am letzten Tag in einen Regenschauer geraten, ansonsten hatten wir gutes bis sehr gutes Wetter.

Hat wirklich Spass gemacht.


----------



## Centurion (16. Juni 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Auf dem Weg dorthin sind wir auch auf diesen Klumpen gefahren.



Uwe, Du mußt mal was an Deinem Stuhlgang ändern, der versteinert immer so schnell  !

Auf einen kleinen Bericht bin ich schon gespannt. Wie seid Ihr denn den Brocken hochgefahren - mit 39 - 27, oder noch härter?

  Centurion


----------



## Handlampe (16. Juni 2008)

Centurion schrieb:


> Uwe, Du mußt mal was an Deinem Stuhlgang ändern, der versteinert immer so schnell  !



  



Centurion schrieb:


> Auf einen kleinen Bericht bin ich schon gespannt. Wie seid Ihr denn den Brocken hochgefahren - mit 39 - 27, oder noch härter?



Da ich ja eigentlich auf Alpen eingestellt war hatte ich mir Kompaktkurbeln montiert: Bin also 34-25 da rauf. Mein Bruder hat nen Rettungsring und Oli 39-27.

Ich finde die Steigung eigentlich auch garnicht so schlimm, das Problem ist die Strasse, naja, ich würde sie eher als Acker bezeichnen- besteht zum größten Teil aus Schlaglöchern- bei der Abfahrt nicht so spassig.


----------



## Giom (16. Juni 2008)

Das mit dem Unwetter in Südfrankreich letzter Woche sich bestätigt. Freut mich daß ihr so schnell noch was organisiert bekommen habt. Meinerseits lieft die Zahn-OP ganz gut, aber seit gestern fängt die anderen Seite zu schmezen, wieder Weisheitszahn. Also nächte OP-Termin an nöchstne Montag. Hab es eben so verlegt, daß ich mindestens eine Chance habe ein paar Tage auf dem Bike zu steigen, bevor es mit nochmal 2 Wochen Abstinenz geht. Kirchzarten am Sonntag kann ich vermutlich vergessen, genauso wie die anderen großen Events die ich dieses Jahr vor hatte 
Halt Pech
Gruß
guillaume


----------



## Handlampe (16. Juni 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> . Also nächte OP-Termin an nöchstne Montag. Hab es eben so verlegt, daß ich mindestens eine Chance habe ein paar Tage auf dem Bike zu steigen, bevor es mit nochmal 2 Wochen Abstinenz geht. Kirchzarten am Sonntag kann ich vermutlich vergessen, genauso wie die anderen großen Events die ich dieses Jahr vor hatte
> Halt Pech
> Gruß
> guillaume



Mensch Giom

Dieses Jahr läuft aber äusserst bescheiden für dich. Hoffentlich kommst du nach der OP schnell wieder auf's Rad.


----------



## RennKröte (16. Juni 2008)

Naja........aber dafür hat er sich ja ne Kröte an´s Bein gebunden...die tröstet und pflegt ihn zumindest so gut sie kann in seiner Trauerphase... 

Ist doch auch ein bißchen was, oder.. ????

Wir probieren heute Abend mal ne Runde und gucken wie es so klappt...


----------



## Handlampe (16. Juni 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Ist doch auch ein bißchen was, oder.. ????



Auch wieder wahr....


----------



## 2dangerbiker (16. Juni 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> Das mit dem Unwetter in Südfrankreich letzter Woche sich bestätigt. Freut mich daß ihr so schnell noch was organisiert bekommen habt. Meinerseits lieft die Zahn-OP ganz gut, aber seit gestern fängt die anderen Seite zu schmezen, wieder Weisheitszahn. Also nächte OP-Termin an nöchstne Montag. Hab es eben so verlegt, daß ich mindestens eine Chance habe ein paar Tage auf dem Bike zu steigen, bevor es mit nochmal 2 Wochen Abstinenz geht. Kirchzarten am Sonntag kann ich vermutlich vergessen, genauso wie die anderen großen Events die ich dieses Jahr vor hatte
> Halt Pech
> Gruß
> guillaume



Also kannst du jetzt doch ins Freibad gehen?
Kopf hoch


----------



## Enrgy (16. Juni 2008)

Die Kirche mit den 2 unterschiedlichen Türmen sieht für mich stark nach Stralsund aus....

also viel Hömes dürften da nach dem Brocken nicht mehr gekommen sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (16. Juni 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> ... Kirchzarten am Sonntag kann ich vermutlich vergessen, genauso wie die anderen großen Events die ich dieses Jahr vor hatte...



 das ist allerdings wirklich Kagge! Aber im Herbst bikt es sich eh viel besser, da kannste dann nochmal loslegen.  
Vielleicht bietet sich noch ein netter AC an oder sowas in der Art.


----------



## Delgado (16. Juni 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Vielleicht bietet sich noch ein netter AC an oder sowas in der Art.



Bald ist auch wieder WP


----------



## Enrgy (16. Juni 2008)

*lösch* doppelpost


----------



## RennKröte (16. Juni 2008)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Freut mich, dass es Deinem Rücken besser geht!
> Wenn Du Deinen kleinen Franzmann umherkutschierst, brauchst Du Dir auch keine Sorgen wegen Deiner Figur zu machen, die ja eh top ist! Wie läuft´s Training?
> Bis bald auf´m Bike oder zum zum Grillen, mampf!
> LG. Barbara



Training  Wat is dat... ich pflege nen Schwerkranken zu Hause...  

Ist auch viel mehr das Problem des Geschwindigkeitsdefizits auf den bikes, als optische Gründe die sowohl den Franzmann als auch mich sorgen... 

Aber wir 2 Bekloppten haben da jetzt ne Wette am Start, wo definitiv keiner von uns beiden zu verpflichtet werden will  

Von wegen der ist nett der kleine Farnzose


----------



## Enrgy (16. Juni 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Bald ist auch wieder WP




wird auch Zeit, ich hab mir seit März schon 3kg angefressen...komischerweise fahre ich die letzten Jahre im Winter mehr als im Sommer...


----------



## Handlampe (16. Juni 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Die Kirche mit den 2 unterschiedlichen Türmen sieht für mich stark nach Stralsund aus....
> 
> also viel Hömes dürften da nach dem Brocken nicht mehr gekommen sein...



RICHTIG.

Du hast Recht, Volker, die letzten 3 Etappen bis auf Rügen waren flach. Ich hätte aber nicht gedacht, das es dort im Osten so schöne Fleckchen Erde gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (16. Juni 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> RICHTIG.
> 
> Du hast Recht, Volker, die letzten 3 Etappen bis auf Rügen waren flach. Ich hätte aber nicht gedacht, das es dort im Osten so schöne Fleckchen Erde gibt.


Und die Straßen waren besser als im Westen! 
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Enrgy (16. Juni 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> das es dort im Osten so schöne Fleckchen Erde gibt.



Logisch, wahrscheinlich menschenleer. Die sind ja auch schon alle hier...



Redking schrieb:


> Und die Straßen waren besser als im Westen!



Da weiß man wenigstens, wofür man seit urzeiten Soli zahlt...


----------



## Handlampe (16. Juni 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Und die Straßen waren besser als im Westen!
> Grüße
> Klaus



Nunja, nicht immer, Klaus  







Gerade in den Ortsdurchfahrten hätte ich mir doch ein Fully gewünscht. Ich habe garnicht gewusst wieviele Arten von Kopfsteinpflaster es gibt.


----------



## Giom (16. Juni 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> dafür hat er sich ja ne Kröte an´s Bein gebunden...



und Du hast dafür am Wochenende Dein Männchen auf dem Rücken


----------



## Izual (16. Juni 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Bald ist auch wieder WP



Wird auch langsam wieder Zeit! Ich brauch noch Punkte für 07/08


----------



## Tazz (18. Juni 2008)

Hallo Jungens ......... 

*Welcom Back*  
schön das ihr eine nette Tour hinter euch gebracht habt , das Wetter habt ihr auch schön bestellt  und es kommt mir eine Frage in den Sinn  

Was habt ihr mit dem Daywalker gemacht   
er hat sich tatsächlich wieder bei der Team III Tour ausgetragen .... .......



Hoffe es geht euch gut und wir sehen uns* alle *am Sonntag    

Liebe Grüße 
Renate


----------



## Daywalker74 (19. Juni 2008)

Moin!

Tja, Tazz, tut mich echt leid, das ich am Sonntag nicht kann. Aber nehme mit meiner Fußballmannschaft an einem Gerümpelturnier teil. Das hatte ich fast ganz vergessen. 

@Giom: Mensch, Du kannst aber auch einem richtig leid tun. Jetzt kommt es ja knüppeldick für Dich. Aber Du hast ja eine Superliebe "Krankenschwester" Die pflegt Dich schnell wieder gesund. 

@Bruda:

Was ist eigentlich mit einem Bericht von der Deutschland-Tour????

Machts gut!


----------



## Eifelwolf (19. Juni 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> ... Also nächte OP-Termin an nöchstne Montag.


 
Guillaume, think positive: Du bist anschließend mindestens 20 Gramm leichter = "Bergstärke"! Gute Besserung!


----------



## Giom (19. Juni 2008)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> @Giom: Mensch, Du kannst aber auch einem richtig leid tun. Jetzt kommt es ja knüppeldick für Dich. Aber Du hast ja eine Superliebe "Krankenschwester" Die pflegt Dich schnell wieder gesund.


 
Ach, die Frankreichs-Alpentour und die Ziele, die ich mir für dieses Jahr vorgenommen hatte, muss ich vergessen, bald werde ich 4 Wochen ohne Bike sein, aber ein Bißchen was werde ich schon nachholen, ganz unfit bin ich auch nicht. Juli gebe ich wieder Gas, und August geht's in die Alpen.
Die Genesung mit der superlieben Krankenschwester an meiner seite lief eigentlich nach dem ersten weisheitszahn-OP bestens. Hätte nicht die andere Seite direkt im Anschluß angefangen zu Schmerzen wäre ich seit Montag wieder voll einsatzfähig. Hoffentlich geht's nach der OP nächsten Dienstag genauso schnell.



Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Guillaume, think positive: Du bist anschließend mindestens 20 Gramm leichter = "Bergstärke"! Gute Besserung!


 
Tja, aber immer noch 4,980kg schwerer als letztes Jahr, aber das kriege ich bald wieder runter! Und keine angst, bin immer noch mit Bike unter die 80

Gruß
Giom


----------



## Delgado (19. Juni 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> Tja, aber immer noch 4,980kg schwerer als letztes Jahr, ...
> 
> Gruß
> Giom



Mein Gott  

das könnten auch locker 5 sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (19. Juni 2008)

fette Sau!!! ist dein Bike denn für so ein Fahrergewicht gebaut?!
aber bei der Jahreskilometerleistung könntest du auch wieder gefahrlos Merida fahren


----------



## Giom (19. Juni 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> fette Sau!!! ist dein Bike denn für so ein Fahrergewicht gebaut?!
> aber bei der Jahreskilometerleistung könntest du auch wieder gefahrlos Merida fahren


 
nix da! Hab innerhalb von 12 Monaten von Merida 5 Carbonrahmen geschickt bekommen. 3 habe ich nach weniger als 3 Monaten Fahrleistung zurückgeschickt und 2 hat mit Merida bereits mangelhaft geschickt. Eins war sogar ein gebrauchtes bereits gerißener Rahmen. Super service. Nach 6 Monaten Wartezeit nach dem letzen Riß hab ich schliesslich vom händler das Geld zurückgekriegt und beschlossen: NIE WIEDER


----------



## grüner Frosch (19. Juni 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> .......Tja, aber immer noch 4,980kg schwerer als letztes Jahr, aber das kriege ich bald wieder runter! Und keine angst, bin immer noch mit Bike unter die 80
> 
> Gruß
> Giom



Vielleicht sind die 4,980 Kg ja mehr Muskelmasse als im Vorjahr!!


----------



## RennKröte (19. Juni 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> fette Sau!!! ist dein Bike denn für so ein Fahrergewicht gebaut?!
> aber bei der Jahreskilometerleistung könntest du auch wieder gefahrlos Merida fahren



                

Lass meinen kleinen Franzmann   in Ruhe Du !!!!! Sonst komm ich Dich holen, mit Räubern und Pistolen....

                

Provozier bloß nicht den kröterischen Beschützerinstinkt....ich kann *gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz *böse werden, ich schwör   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Fiesling Du alter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Giom (19. Juni 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind die 4,980 Kg ja mehr Muskelmasse als im Vorjahr!!


 
ne, hab fast 10% fettanteil v. 7,5 vor einem jahr



supasini schrieb:


> fette Sau!!!


 
jep


----------



## Giom (19. Juni 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Lass meinen kleinen Franzmann  in Ruhe Du !!!!! Sonst komm ich Dich holen, mit Räubern und Pistolen....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ruhig, ruhig


----------



## RennKröte (19. Juni 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> ne, hab fast 10% fettanteil v. 7,5 vor einem jahr
> 
> 
> 
> jep



* Bist Du gar nicht, Du bist meins und gut so!!! * 


_Nur vieleicht nicht sooooooo schnell wie Du willst...._


----------



## RennKröte (19. Juni 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind die 4,980 Kg ja mehr Muskelmasse als im Vorjahr!!



 Braaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaav, Du hast gelernt...und bist jetzt lieb....


----------



## Giom (19. Juni 2008)

so ist gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (19. Juni 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> ne, hab fast 10% fettanteil v. 7,5 vor einem jahr
> 
> 
> 
> jep



Aber nach der Erholung wirst Du bestimmt gnadenlos zurückschlagen und im Herbst auf dem Höhepunkt Deiner Leistung sein. Der Herbst ist sowieso die schönste Bike-Zeit, wenn es denn so wird wie die der Herbst 2006


----------



## RennKröte (19. Juni 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Mein Gott
> 
> das könnten auch locker 5 sein!



Willste auch was mehr an Gewicht haben, dann laden wir Dich und Solanum zum Essen/Grillen ein...


----------



## Giom (19. Juni 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Aber nach der Erholung wirst Du bestimmt gnadenlos zurückschlagen und im Herbst auf dem Höhepunkt Deiner Leistung sein. Der Herbst ist sowieso die schönste Bike-Zeit, wenn es denn so wird wie die der Herbst 2006


 
Vielleicht Ende August schon. Statt Cristalp zum 2. mal wäre die Veranstaltung auch nicht ohne:

http://www.scuol.ch/de/navpage-NationalparkBikeMarathonSCUOL.html


----------



## MasifCentralier (23. Juni 2008)

Was ich ja fast vergessen hatte:
Schöner neuer Hobel Herr Jaschob, den hatte ich mir auch schon mehrfach angeschaut, ist echt ein super Design.


----------



## v3lo (24. Juni 2008)

Mr Handlampe wie siehts aus mit Bildern von der Burzeltagstour?


----------



## supasini (24. Juni 2008)

Wie? die Handlampe hat auch Bilder gemacht?! will ich auch haben (und kann dann in EU die Bilder gesammelt unters Volk bringen!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pardus (24. Juni 2008)

Hallo Martin,

wollte mich für die schöne Tour und die nette Zwischendurchverpfegung bedanken .... Fabian und Henning haben mich auf dem Rückweg noch richtig geschliefen.. 

@Fabian u. Hening: Danke fürs nach Hause schleppen...

Bis demnächst

Gruß Guido


----------



## Handlampe (25. Juni 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> Wie? die Handlampe hat auch Bilder gemacht?! will ich auch haben (und kann dann in EU die Bilder gesammelt unters Volk bringen!)



Hmm, ich hatte ein ganz neues Kameramodell dabei: Die neue Nikon U-200.

Das U steht für unsichtbar. Macht super Bilder, allerings gibt es da ein Problem: Die Bilder sind auch unsichtbar.


----------



## Tazz (25. Juni 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hmm, ich hatte ein ganz neues Kameramodell dabei: Die neue Nikon U-200.
> 
> Das U steht für unsichtbar. Macht super Bilder, allerings gibt es da ein Problem: Die Bilder sind auch unsichtbar.



Har Har Har 



Tja da hatte ich auch bei unserer Tour Zirkus mit der *Neuen*  macht super schöne Fotos  aber eine Auflösung vom allerfeinsten was dann eine zimlich große Datei zur Folge hat und ich eh keinen Platz auf der Festplatte habe........ aber mal eben was anderes 

Was ist denn dieses Jahr mit Deiner Geburtstagstour ? gibbet eine 



ist ja recht bald 

und schon bin ich wieder weg


----------



## Günni69 (26. Juni 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Was ist denn dieses Jahr mit Deiner Geburtstagstour ? gibbet eine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gut das du danach fragst, denn mich würde auch interessieren ob es dann diesmal zum Glas auch noch die passende Flasche gibt? 







Und auch wieder ganz schnell weg.


----------



## Handlampe (26. Juni 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Was ist denn dieses Jahr mit Deiner Geburtstagstour ? gibbet eine



Neenee, Renate.

Dieses Jahr Nulle ich doch, da gibbet nix zu feiern.


----------



## Handlampe (27. Juni 2008)

Hmm, ich hab die Playmates Juni ganz vergessen. Naja, sind ja auch Rennradler, haben doch nichts mit dem Forum hier zu tun....






Auf dem Klotz da hinter uns haben wir übrigens übernachtet. War ziemlich cool.


----------



## Redking (27. Juni 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Neenee, Renate.
> 
> Dieses Jahr Nulle ich doch, da gibbet nix zu feiern.



Bedeutet das Null Geschenke, Null Touren, Null Flaschen, Null Torte, Null Stücke totes Tier, Null Salat, Null Sonne, Null Fotos, Null Filme und Null Platten. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mensch Uwe du bist ja eine echte Nullnummer(Dieses Jahr)




Dann wird es ja Zeit dass das Jahr rum ist.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mit einer Null kann ich mich anfreunden. Null Platten!
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Tazz (27. Juni 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Neenee, Renate.
> 
> Dieses Jahr Nulle ich doch, da gibbet nix zu feiern.



Ja Mensch und ich bohre auch noch drauf rum 



Sorry Du armer Tropf 

 das ist aber auch ne gemeine Nummer 

Trotzdem schade , hätte mir viel Spaß gemacht 

Grüße


----------



## Handlampe (27. Juni 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Sorry Du armer Tropf
> 
> das ist aber auch ne gemeine Nummer



Nagut Renate, es gibt Schlimmeres z.B. keine Beine.

Aber mal was Anderes an Alle: Gäbe es Interesse an einer EM -Biketour

Z.B. am Sonntag durch den Kottenforst mit anschließendem finalen EM Rudelkucken. 
Ich weiß das z.B. der Campingplatz in Rolandseck das Finale zeigt.
Mein Favorit wäre zwar eigentlich der Kaiserbahnhof in Brühl gewesen, der hat aber leider zu.
Vielleicht kennt ja noch jemand eine gute Location.


----------



## Handlampe (27. Juni 2008)

So, hab mal spontan einen EM-Termin reingestellt : Guckst du hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (1. Juli 2008)

Tja Bruda, jetzt ist es passiert: Wieder ist ein Jahr vergangen..










Alles Gute zum Runden Geburtstag.


----------



## on any sunday (1. Juli 2008)

Willkommen im Club.


----------



## Izual (1. Juli 2008)

Da schließe ich mich dann mal spontan an...
Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag







Chris


----------



## Günni69 (1. Juli 2008)

Uwe, wünsche dir auch alles Gute zu deinem Geburtstag und für die Zukunft.


----------



## Enrgy (1. Juli 2008)

Glückwünsche auch von mir!!

Jetzt gibts bestimmt bald ein TT-Seniorenteam, oder??


Feiere schön, wie auch immer, genieße den Tag, Wetter könnte ja kaum besser sein! Das schreit ja förmlich nach einer Geburtstagsrunde...


----------



## supasini (1. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen alter Mann!
Hätzlichen Jlöckwonsch und willkommen im Seniorenteam.
Wenn du die üblichen Tipps brauchst für die wirklich wichtigen Fragen (Gehfrei, dritte Zähne, Krücken, Inkontinenz, Prostata, Toupet,...) kannst du dich diskret und vertrauensvoll an uns wenden, wir werden dir gerne kompetent helfen! 
um wieviel Uhr geht die Party los?


----------



## Eifelwolf (1. Juli 2008)

Alles Gute, Rahmenbruch, krumme Schaltaugen und Reifenplatzer für die nächsten 40 Jahre!

Helmut


----------



## grüner Frosch (1. Juli 2008)

Hallo Uwe,

herrlichen Glückwunsch zum 40ten. Wünsche Dir noch viele unbeschwerte, pannenfreie Fahrradjahre

Boris.


----------



## 2dangerbiker (1. Juli 2008)

Happy Birthday

und noch viel Spaß bei der Null Party mit den null Würstchen und den Null Bier und den Null.....

und hoffentlich in Zukunft Null Pannen, Null Stürze, Null Fahrraddiebstahl

alles Gute

Manfred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (1. Juli 2008)

Auch von uns alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Redking (1. Juli 2008)

]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Zum Geburtstag viel Glück, zum Geburtag viel Glück.................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Auch ich wünsche dir Uwe zu deinem Geburtstag alles Gute.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## ~TOM~ (1. Juli 2008)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag!! Hoffe das du die nächsten 40 Jahre
weiter schöne Touren anbietest 

Alles Gute
Tom


----------



## Cheetah (1. Juli 2008)

*Happy Birthday!*


​


----------



## ultra2 (1. Juli 2008)

Lieber Uwe, alles erdenklich Gute (ab 40 wirst Du es auch bitter nötig haben) zum Geburtstag.


----------



## joscho (1. Juli 2008)

Uwe, wenn Jemand auf die Idee kommt Dich alt zu nennen, dann schlag ihn mit deinem Stock und wirf ihn Dein Gebiss hinterher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (1. Juli 2008)

Moin Uwe,

auch von mir die besten Wünsche zum Geburtstag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## monsterchen (1. Juli 2008)

Ein Bikepaparazzo ist 40 geworden!!!!!!!






Glückwunsch und weiter so 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## redrace (1. Juli 2008)

HUHU
Pah 40 was ist das den für ein Alter!! Das war ich vor Jahren auch schon mal!!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!! Und immer dran denken:
Mann ist nur so alt wie man ihn fühlt!!


----------



## Tazz (1. Juli 2008)

.


----------



## Tazz (1. Juli 2008)

*Uwe 

 .............. Uwe 

 ............... Uwe 

 ...........*


Tja ....... was soll ich sagen 

 Bist heute wohl doch *40* geworden






Alles liebe zu Deinem  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* Geburtstag*
Laß es Dir gut gehen ,Unfall-und Pannen freie Radtouren im hohen Alter und natürlich wünsche ich Dir noch viele 



Liebe Grüße
Renate


----------



## PacMan (1. Juli 2008)

Huch, da gucke ich ja gerade am richtigen Tag hier rein!


 Im Namen der Ombas: Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Uwe!!!  ​

Und hoffentlich sieht man sich bald noch mal auf den Trails, bevor du zu alt dafür bist!


----------



## Handlampe (2. Juli 2008)

*Waow*

Vielen Dank für die vielen lieben Glückwünsche.

Hat mich sehr gefreut euch alle kennengelernt zu haben.


----------



## Pardus (2. Juli 2008)

Hallo Uwe,

natürlich auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch ... 

Gruß Guido


----------



## Pardus (2. Juli 2008)

für den Fall, dass einer Lust hat ein paar Links zu Tour zu sammeln ... 
http://www.oneview.de/netzwerke/Tour-de-France

...


----------



## Redking (2. Juli 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> *Waow*
> 
> Vielen Dank für die vielen lieben Glückwünsche.
> 
> Hat mich sehr gefreut euch alle kennengelernt zu haben.



Hmm dein Satz kann jetzt vieles bedeuten.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Du willst uns nicht wiedersehen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Du weilst nicht mehr lange unter uns!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Du meldest dich aus dem Forum ab.
dir ist das peinlich und du hast irgendwas geschrieben.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pardus (2. Juli 2008)

ich habe das auch nicht auf mich bezogen ...


----------



## joscho (2. Juli 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Hmm dein Satz kann jetzt vieles bedeuten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach, wahrscheinlich ganz normale 
*Midlife Crisis *


Die bekommt man halt mit 40. Da wird das Bike jetzt erst mal gegen den Porsche getauscht  Hätte ich auch gemacht, wenn es damals schon Porsche gegeben hätte  

@Uwe
Kannst mich aber auch ruhig mit Porsche mit auf Tour nehmen


----------



## AGE73 (2. Juli 2008)

Hallo Uwe, 

auch von mir, alles gute nachgetragen...... 

Ciao
Angelo


----------



## Eifel-Litti (2. Juli 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Hmm dein Satz kann jetzt vieles bedeuten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ist doch klar, was das heißt: kaum 40 und schon kann der Mann sich an nichts mehr erinnern.

Egal, auch von mir späte, aber umso herzlichere Dings, ähnawas.. äh egal.. Jedenfalls: Dein nawerwasnochmalsonscheißachja: Isch


----------



## Daywalker74 (5. Juli 2008)

Tja, das Team Tomburg ist zum Aussterben verurteilt.......................
Der Fred sollte geschlossen werden. 
Überlege zur Light-Version zu wechseln.

Kann Bruda nicht verstehen


----------



## Enrgy (5. Juli 2008)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Kann Bruda nicht verstehen



Warts ab, deine Uhr tickt auch schon....


----------



## grüner Frosch (5. Juli 2008)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Tja, das Team Tomburg ist zum Aussterben verurteilt.......................
> Der Fred sollte geschlossen werden.
> Überlege zur Light-Version zu wechseln.
> 
> Kann Bruda nicht verstehen



Willkommen!!

Wir würden uns auch ab und zu nach Deiner Arbeitszeit richten!

Was ist mit Bruda los?

Irgendwie vermisse ich Ihn schon


----------



## Scottti (6. Juli 2008)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Tja, das Team Tomburg ist zum Aussterben verurteilt.......................
> Der Fred sollte geschlossen werden.
> Überlege zur Light-Version zu wechseln.
> 
> Kann Bruda nicht verstehen



*Mahlzeit!*

Bist du das Team Tomburg leid, so wechsle zu Team Tomburg light!

Warum es ein TT und ein TTL gibt ist mir ohnehin nicht ganz klar.
Das ist so ähnlich wie der Vergleich zwischen der judäischen Volksfront und der Volksfront von Judäa. Beide haben den gleichen Grundgedanken: Mountainbiken in der Region. Eigentlich könnte man sogar den Namen 'Tomburg' weglassen, denn welche Tour (von TT & TTL) startet eigentlich noch von der Tomburg? Das L beim TTL ist je nach Besetzung auch nicht gerechtfertigt. Von mir aus könnte man daher ohnehin fusionieren. Als Gemeinschaftsname bliebe nach obiger Argumentation also nur noch ein T übrig. 

Und jetzt noch was aus meinem Tagebuch:

Ich hab's mir gestern richtig besorgt.  (Nein, anders!)
Harvey, mein zweites ich, hat gestern einen Tag frei bekommen und durfte sich mal so richtig ausleben. Am Ende der Strapaze sind 305 Rennradkilometer herausgekommen. Grober Tourverlauf: Meckenheim - Euskirchen - Düren - Aachen - Dreiländereck D/NL/B - Hohes Venn - Malmedy - Gemünd - Dümpelfeld - Meckenheim. Ein neues Häkchen in meiner persönlichen "to do Liste" .

Gruß,
Scottti


----------



## grüner Frosch (9. Juli 2008)

Scottti schrieb:


> *Mahlzeit!*
> 
> Bist du das Team Tomburg leid, so wechsle zu Team Tomburg light!
> 
> ...



Hi Olli,

aber das geht doch nicht, wo würden wir denn hinnkommen, wenn die "Light" version den jahrelang aufgebauten und unter Feinden gefürchteten Namen TEAM TOMBURG mit Kuscheltouren und einer Ausfallquote von unter 10 % beschädigt!

Noch was: Harvey sollte doch mal zum Psychiater Hat ja etwas von Selbstkasteiung (Nein nicht Kastrierung). Stehst Du auf Schmerzen?

Sonst: Gebe Dir Recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel M (16. Juli 2008)

Hallo TTer,

es wäre schön, wenn wir auf dieser Veranstaltung

http://www.csmerten.de/html/mtb_2008.html

möglichst viele von euch begrüßen könnten.

Vielleicht hat ja der eine oder andere von euch Lust, bei uns als "Tourguide" zu fungieren - sei es auf der langen oder einer der kürzeren Strecken, denn unser kleiner Verein ist mit einer CTF und einer RTF an einem Tag ziemlich ausgelastet ....

Es hat nämlich schon Anfragen von außerhalb gegeben (Kölsche!), die unsicher sind, ob sie in die Eifel hinein- und wieder herausfinden.

Man könnte sich dann am Veranstaltungstag ab 6 Uhr an der Halle treffen und gemeinsam in der Gruppe die 120 km - 100 km - 80 km - 60 km oder auch 40 km fahren. (Die Treffpunkte für die Gruppen und ihre Leistungsstärke könnten wir dann noch zur allgemeinen Information ins Netz stellen.)

Karten gibt's von uns oder beim Eifelverein.
Sind eh alles Hauptwanderwege, sonst hätte es keine Genehmigung gegeben.
(War ohnehin schwer genug, mit 83 Ortsbürgermeistern, 117 Jagdpächtern und 35 Feldhamstern zu telefonieren, um die Genehmigung zu bekommen.)

Einen Ideal-Kurs als GPS-Track bekomme ich hoffentlich noch rechtzeitig fertig.
Improvisationstalent braucht man als Tourguide aber auf alle Fälle.

Vielleicht hat ja auch einer Lust, die Kontrolle (K 2) am Steinerberg zu übernehmen.
Da fehlen uns nämlich auch noch zwei Mann / Frau.
(Wir stellen natürlich die Naturalien.)

Wer uns dabei helfen möchte, dem sei herzlich gedankt und der melde sich bitte bei mir.

Dank + Gruß,
Christian
vom Polizei-Sportverein Bonn 1948 e.V.


----------



## Handlampe (8. August 2008)

In meiner Forumsfreienzeit ist der Kalender ein wenig zu kurz gekommen.

Hier gibt es das aktuelle Blatt:






Der 2009er ist schon in der Mache....dieses Mal aber nur mit Events aus diesem Jahr.


----------



## Enrgy (8. August 2008)

Wo haste dich eigentlich rumgetrieben? Gar nix mehr zu sehen hier von Dir...


----------



## joscho (8. August 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> In meiner Forumsfreienzeit ist der Kalender ein wenig zu kurz gekommen.



Es lebt 

Gibt es Dich nun wieder öfters - oder nur ein mal pro Monat als Kalenderblattabreißer


----------



## Handlampe (8. August 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Gibt es Dich nun wieder öfters - oder nur ein mal pro Monat als Kalenderblattabreißer



Naja, einmal im Monat muss ich ja was machen, damit ich Bildmaterial für den neuen Kalender bekomme


----------



## RennKröte (29. August 2008)

*So dann auch mal von uns ein kleiner Urlaubsbericht:*

Nachdem der kleine Franzose sich die äußerst garstige Wetterprognose für die französischen Alpen eine Woche zu Gemüte führte, machte er sich mit seiner Kröte auf den langen langen Weg...er sendete  an Petrus für gutes Wetter in Meribel Sorge zu tragen, denn wie soll ein kleiner geduldiger Franzose auf 29qm eine hyperaktive Kröte ertragen können wenn es nonstop regnet...

Morgens erwachte die Kröte und blickte den kleinen Franzosen mit verschlafenen Augen an und bombardierte ihn gleich mit 48 000 Fragen zum Wetter. Schließlich zog die Kröte leicht den Vorhang hoch und quakte ein lautes Boaaaaaaaaaah geil!!!

In der dunklen Anfahrt am Vorabend konnte man nichts sehen und dann sowas am ersten Morgen : Ein riesiger Gebirgskamm direkt vor der Haustüre, vom Bett sichtbar und in strahlendem Sonnenschein...

*Hier die Kommunikation:*
Kröte: Kann man da oben herfahren? _vor Begeisterung den essentiellen Morgenkaffee vergessend..._
Giom: Jooooo, das kann man(n) wohl... _sich das Müsli in die Backen schiebend._
_Kröte die Arme verschränkend:_ Gut dann will ich das jetzt machen!
Giom: Ach Krötchen..._ Er steht auf guckt sich den Gebirgskamm an _...hhmmm...also das ist schon mal eine ganze Tagestour und nicht so ganz ohne...
Kröte:  Egal, das will ich und das schaffe ich!
Giom: Aber Krötchen doch nicht gleich am ersten Tag!
Kröte: Doch doch doch, ich will, ich will ich will...

Naja...also wer nicht hören will muss dann wohl fühlen...und dann ging´s los:

Sooooooooooo das erste Bildchen auf dem Weg nach ganz ganz oben...herrlich:





Und das zweite schon was weiter oben ganz idyllisch:





Fast oben ein Picknick und ein Mittagsschlaf (ist ja schon alt der Franzmann ):





Und weiter hoch...





Und höher...





Oooooooooooben....





Und wieder runter...





So und was muss man sich dann anhören von so nem verrückten französischen Bergfahrer.... 
Zitat Giom:  Gut war eine schöne Tour, zwar kaum km gefahren und insgesamt nur 1220hm, aber es war schon ein richtig guter langer stets fahrbarer Trail von 2250 auf 1550hm runter in 4km. Das war´s echt wert!!!

Ey ich hab gedacht mich kriegen se....ich voll stolz ja und dann sowas...

Mal zur Info die gesamten 1220 hm waren auf schlappe 14 km verteilt, es ging von 1400hm rauf auf 2310hm, dann mal kurz runter und über echt fiese Rampen wieder hoch bevor man dann die Abfahrt antreten konnte ab km 16 der gesamten 27km....tststsssssssss ....Sauerstoff gibt´s da oben ja auch so satt....näääää wat hab ich mich beschwert....aus Solidarität kam dann ein....

Naja ok, so gesehen stimmt´s....ach naja und ein bisschen schwer, ein ganz bisschen sind meine Beine dann ja auch...

Wer´s glaubt....

Wie auch immer, dann war für Tag 2 eine erkämpfte Regenerationstour am See in Annecy angesagt, während der kleine Franzose die Aussicht am Steg genoss und schon gedanklich bei ner kühlen Coke saß....da kämpfte ich völlig hilflos und allein mit einer hoch technischen Passage....alles voll mit Spaziergänger noch dabei und haste nicht gesehen....hier die Dokumentation:















Aber dann hat er mich gerettet und getröstetaber bitte die Verletzung an meinem li. Knie beachten ja....





Und die schöööööööööne Gegend!!!





Und zu den Preisen sagen wir mal nichts....





Auch für die Spielkinder war auf einer anderen Tour ein bisschen was dabei...





Und irgendwann an einem weiteren Tag mitten in den Wolken....kaum noch sichtbar....bis hin zum völligen verschwinden und wieder erscheinen....




















und wieder verschwinden





.....und Gegend angucken....





....und wieder runter....






Uuuuuuuuuuuuund tschööööööööööööööö 

Giom und Krötchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skandinavia (29. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

nach dem Jakobsweg kommt eine Oberberg-Tour mit Sieg-Lenne-Weg und Kurkölner Weg. Zum warm werden für die einen und zum Waden lockern für die anderen: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6978

Wer dann später die Nase noch nicht voll hat und noch ein paar Höhenmeter sammeln will: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7036


Grüße
Nadine


----------



## grüner Frosch (29. August 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*



Hast Du zugenommen?

Sonst:

Kann man mal wieder neidig werden

Will auch mal in die Alpen*


----------



## Eifelwolf (29. August 2008)

@ Kröte: Schöne Bilder, tolle Gegend - war sicherlich ein klasse Urlaub .

@ Guillaume: Tipp für ein Weihnachtsgeschenk für Kröte -> neuer Helm  .


----------



## grüner Frosch (29. August 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> *
> Wie auch immer, dann war für Tag 2 eine erkämpfte Regenerationstour am See in Annecy angesagt, während der kleine Franzose die Aussicht am Steg genoss und schon gedanklich bei ner kühlen Coke saß....da kämpfte ich völlig hilflos und allein mit einer hoch technischen Passage....alles voll mit Spaziergänger noch dabei und haste nicht gesehen....hier die Dokumentation:
> 
> 
> ...


*

Ich sag doch immer: Strasse ist gefährlich!!*


----------



## supasini (29. August 2008)

jau, da könnte man jetzt die einschlägigen Bildschen schon wieder ausgraben, aber lass ich ma...

@TT: wird auch noch mal Rad gefahren? LMB? oder nur noch Senioren-Töurchen unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit? (dabei bin ich viel älter...)


----------



## Handlampe (29. August 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> @TT: wird auch noch mal Rad gefahren? LMB? oder nur noch Senioren-Töurchen unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit? (dabei bin ich viel älter...)



Dochdoch....es wird auch noch Rad gefahren.....morgen z.B. ab Chur 


@R-Kröte: Schöne Bilder, Petra....hab ja schon von Giom den Audiobericht zu eurem Urlaub schon bekommen, aber wie heißt es so schön: Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte


----------



## RennKröte (29. August 2008)

@ Grüner Frosch: Jaaaaaaaa und wie gefährlich das da war...aber ehrlich gesagt war´s nicht mal ne richtige Straße, die Striche sind Markierungen des Radweges 

@supasini: Gibt´s noch mehr Bilder seiner Merkwürdigkeiten??? Ich kenn nur das eine wo Uwe ihn so fies in den Graben geworfen hat  
Im übrigen hatter sich auch so nen Patzer im Urlaub geleistet poffffff da lag er... *NACHMACHER*

@ Eifelwolf: Neeeeeeeee ich brauch keinen neuen Helm, ich brauch die passende Radbekleidung in rosa, inkl. Söckchen und Handschuhe mit Ballerina Rüschen versteht sich

@Handlampe: Oooooooooooooh ja, wie war das fein, ich hab nämlich ganz neben bei noch zusätzlich den allerbesten Mann auf der Welt 9 Tage lang á 24h an meiner Seite gehabt  Das war der primaste Päärchen Urlaub den ich bisher in meinem Leben hatte  Auch wenn an einem Tag mein ganzer Kreislauf lahm gelegen hat....

Viel Spaß im Urlaub Ihr Tomburger und fein schöne Bildchen mitbringen....
Aber doof dass heute nur so wenige zum Stammtisch kommen...

LG Krötchen


----------



## Enrgy (29. August 2008)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> @ Guillaume: Tipp für ein Weihnachtsgeschenk für Kröte -> neuer Helm  .



Jou, der Kinderhelm is der Knaller!


----------



## supasini (29. August 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> @supasini: Gibt´s noch mehr Bilder seiner Merkwürdigkeiten???



seine Merkwürden hat z.B. dieses produziert:












...ich dachte, dass die zum Allgemeingut georden wären...

Wie man sieht handelt es sich auch hier um einen äußerst schmalen, technisch anspruchsvollen Weg!


----------



## on any sunday (29. August 2008)

Genau, das Vorbeizirkeln hat mich auch an meine fahrerischen Grenzen gebracht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (29. August 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Genau, das Vorbeizirkeln hat mich auch an meine fahrerischen Grenzen gebracht.



na klar, nachdem Uwe mich so runtergeschoben hat, kann ih verstehen, daß du auch Angst hatte vorbeizufahren.



supasini schrieb:


> Hast Du zugenommen?



oh ja, wiege nun mit bike 80 kg
aber nachdem ich gesundheitsbedingt 2 Monaten im Sommer pausieren sollte, werde ich mich nun fit für den Winter machen, wart's mal ab

gruß
Guillaume


----------



## supasini (29. August 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Hast Du zugenommen?



Das Zitat ist nicht von mir!

würde mich nach den letzten Bemerkungen zu deinem Kampfgewicht und dern Kommentaren deiner Kampf-Kröte nie mehr trauen, sowas zu posten.


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen habe für nächsten Samstag eine kleine Tour gepostet, wäre schön wenn sich auch einige Tomburger eifinden würden. Vielleicht haben wir ja glück und es regnet noch diese Woche. 
Gruß Micha.


----------



## blitzfitz (9. September 2008)

*Blitzfitz Biking Adventures presents: Team Tomburg Bike & Cruise Tour*

Mit dem Radl den Rhein hinauf und mit der Yacht wieder hinunter. 

Details gibt es hier.

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## Stunt-beck (10. September 2008)

Hallo Ralf habe mich mal angemeldet für deine tolle Tour. Ich hoffe du hast gesehen das ich das WE vorher auch eine Tour reingesetzt habe zur Landskrone und zurück, würe doch schön wenn sich einige Tomburger finden ließen die dort mitfahren Gruß Micha. 
Ps Ich bin Samstag auf dem Weinfest mit dem RR beim Stand der Tour der Hiffnung vielleicht sieht man sich ja.


----------



## blitzfitz (10. September 2008)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf habe mich mal angemeldet für deine tolle Tour. Ich hoffe du hast gesehen das ich das WE vorher auch eine Tour reingesetzt habe zur Landskrone und zurück, würe doch schön wenn sich einige Tomburger finden ließen die dort mitfahren Gruß Micha.
> Ps Ich bin Samstag auf dem Weinfest mit dem RR beim Stand der Tour der Hiffnung vielleicht sieht man sich ja.



Hi Micha,

schön, dass Du auch kommst. 
Übrigens konnte ich letzte Woche nicht. Da waren wir alle auf unserem Schweizcross. 

Viele Grüße,
Ralf


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. September 2008)

Aber vielleicht ja nächste Woche will hoffen das es bis dahin nicht so stark regnet.


----------



## Giom (11. September 2008)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht ja nächste Woche will hoffen das es bis dahin nicht so stark regnet.


 
 

gerade wenn es regnet kannst Du bei eine Einsteigertour die Teilnahme von Tomburger hoffen und das daraus machen 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4579683&postcount=4375

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4583452&postcount=4387

Das war eine top guide-Leistung von Blitzfitz, waren alle begeistert


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. September 2008)

Tja dsann hoffe ich doch dich am Samatag bei der Tour zu sehen. Ist ja nicht soweit weg von eurem Revier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennKröte (12. September 2008)

*Huhu, also ich will ja nicht stören hier.... *

*...AAAAAAAAAAAAABEEEEEEEER!!!!!*

Wieso wart Ihr in Urlaub und es gibt hier keine Bildchen????

      ...Wat soll dat dann...      

 *...Hurtig hurtig Jungens, ich will was sehen von Euch...* 

Grüßlies 
Kröte


----------



## blitzfitz (12. September 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> *Huhu, also ich will ja nicht stören hier.... *
> 
> *...AAAAAAAAAAAAABEEEEEEEER!!!!!*
> 
> ...



Langsam, langsam, Krötchen! 

10 GB Photos zu sichten braucht eben Zeit. Außerdem ist Familie Wisskirchen immer noch am Gardasee. 

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## Handlampe (14. September 2008)

Sooo, wir sind auch wieder zurück.


Und hier ein spezielles Foto extra für Jörg und Manni.






Ist der Pfad Richtung Bocca di Fobia.

Ist die schwerste Tour im Moser-Bike-Guide 3
Für mich die schönste Tour die ich bis jetzt am Gardasee gefahren bin.
Auch wenn ich auf dem letzten Trail ein wenig geschwächelt habe.
Dafür ist dann aber mein Brüderchen zusammen mit Claus zu alter Trailstärke aufgelaufen. RESPEKT

Ich glaube, Jörg und Manni hätten vor Freude geweint. Extrem verblockter Pfad mit unterschiedlichsten Untergründen


----------



## Enrgy (14. September 2008)

Ist das dort, wo man nach der ersten Auffahrt durch einige fast verschüttete Tunnels muss? Start an der Käserei Alpe del Garda. Tour heißt im Moser "Valle Pra delle Noci", Nr. 19 im Moser West.
Jou, da oben gibts ein paar Stellen, wo man erstmal schluckt, wenn man den Abgund sieht.... 

EDIT:ich sehe, die 43er Tour hat denselben Beginn wie die 19er. Ihr seid natürlich mit eurer durch den SC zusätzlich gedopten Superkondition die lange Tour gefahren. Wie konnte ich nur auf den Gedanken kommen, ihr lest den Moser von vorne um Touren auszuwählen...


----------



## Bagatellschaden (14. September 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Sooo, wir sind auch wieder zurück.



Jau, und ich auch wieder. Der Samstagmorgen war verregnet, so dass ich auch den Heimweg angetreten habe. Oberhammerspitzenmäßiggeil war's!

Hier die Wisskirchen Bros. auf dem besagten Pfad zur Bocca di Fobia:

Uwe...









...und Thomas.






Viele Grüße
Claus.


----------



## MasifCentralier (14. September 2008)

Warum bin ich bloß noch Schüler
Claus, wann sehen wir uns mal, ich habe ja immernoch deine Sättel.
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (14. September 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Warum bin ich bloß noch Schüler
> Claus, wann sehen wir uns mal, ich habe ja immernoch deine Sättel.



Hallo Sebastian,

also entweder Du verwechselst mich oder ich habe ein unsäglich schlechtes Gedächtnis. Zudem vermisse ich keine Sättel...

Grüße
(Ein anderer) Claus.


----------



## MasifCentralier (14. September 2008)

Oh sorry.


----------



## Handlampe (14. September 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> EDIT:ich sehe, die 43er Tour hat denselben Beginn wie die 19er. Ihr seid natürlich mit eurer durch den SC zusätzlich gedopten Superkondition die lange Tour gefahren. Wie konnte ich nur auf den Gedanken kommen, ihr lest den Moser von vorne um Touren auszuwählen...



Hi Volker

Mein Moser hat nur 40 Touren....der ist aber auch schon steinalt.
Interessant wie sich manche Sachen innerhalb von fast 20 Jahren dann doch verändern. Nichts desto trotz kann man nach dem guten alten Moser immer noch herrliche Strecken fahren. Außer 2 Touren hab ich ihn jetzt dann auch tatsächlich durch. 
Schande das ich diese Tour erst jetzt gemacht habe. Ich finde wirklich das es die schönste Kombi im Tremalzogebiet ist. Trails bis zum abwinken....in allen Schwierigkeitsgraden und dann natürlich die herrliche Tremalzopassstrasse hinauf. Als kleines Gimmick: Am Passo Nota sind wir 10 Minuten vor einem heftigem Gewitter angekommen und konnten uns dort in die Alm retten. Nach ca. 1,5 stündigem ausharren vor dem Kamin haben wir es dann noch gewagt den Tremalzo hinauf zu fahren und die Belohnung war dann: Die Wolken verzogen sich; glasklare Sicht und den Tremalzo für sich Alleine.
Mal ernsthaft: Sowas hat man nicht alle Tage auf dem Bikerhighway





P.S. Der kleine Punkt in der Serpentine ist mein Brüderchen


----------



## Bagatellschaden (14. September 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Oh sorry.



Macht nix. Hier ein kleines Trostpflaster:

Thomas zirkelt runter zur Bastione:


----------



## Handlampe (14. September 2008)

Hach, ein Bild muß ich noch loswerden.






Sehr schön kann man den ganzen herrlichen Verlauf des Pfades erkennen. Rechts erkennt man das schmale Pfadband wie es diagonal nach rechts oben verläuft, über den Grat nach links verläuft (hier überbrückt man einen unfertigen Felsentunnel) um dann wieder nach links abwärts zu gehen.
Und hinter meinem Brüderchen ist der Verlauf dann auch wieder gut zu erkennen.
EIN TRAUM


----------



## Lüni (14. September 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Sooo, wir sind auch wieder zurück.
> 
> 
> Und hier ein spezielles Foto extra für Jörg und Manni.
> ...








dann noch hoch zum Nota und über die Corna Vecchia und Bocca Sospiri wieder runter

noch mehr


----------



## Daywalker74 (15. September 2008)

Hi!

auch der schönste urlaub geht einmal zuende. aber es waren 2 traumhafte bike-wochen, die man so schnell nicht vergessen wird. 
klasse bilder

danke bruda, das du darauf aufmerksam gemacht hast, das der pixel auf einem bild ich bin
aber nichts für ungut


----------



## Manni (15. September 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Sooo, wir sind auch wieder zurück.
> 
> 
> Und hier ein spezielles Foto extra für Jörg und Manni.
> ...



Schick schick Uwe. "Pipi in den Augen" hatten wir aber schon im Mai. Leider ohne Latte Macchiato, da das Refugio noch zu hatte.
Eine wirklich geniale Tour - wenn man Serpentinen fahren kann 

Gruß Manni


----------



## Enrgy (15. September 2008)

Manni schrieb:


> - wenn man Serpentinen fahren kann



...wozu gibts den Kottentrail...


----------



## grüner Frosch (15. September 2008)

Klasse Bilder, 

Am Gardasee kann man doch auch Familienurlaub machen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (15. September 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> EIN TRAUM



Würde ich mal ganz locker als Bild des Monats anmelden!  
Erste Sahne!!


----------



## Handlampe (15. September 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Klasse Bilder,
> 
> Am Gardasee kann man doch auch Familienurlaub machen, oder?



Sehr gut sogar. Frau und Kinder am See parken und dann ab in die Berge.

Hab mal überlegt für nächstes Jahr eine Woche im September mit einer größeren Gruppe zu planen.
Währ bestimmt ein Riesenspass.


----------



## Handlampe (15. September 2008)

Manni schrieb:


> Schick schick Uwe. "Pipi in den Augen" hatten wir aber schon im Mai. Leider ohne Latte Macchiato, da das Refugio noch zu hatte.
> 
> Gruß Manni



Na, ich glaube nicht das ihr die Tour im Mai so gefahren seid. Wir sind ja nach dem Passo Nota noch hoch zum Tremalzo und dann durch das Valle Pra delle Noci wieder runter nach Vesio.....und gegen den Trail waren alle anderen Pfade nur Kindergeburtstag.


----------



## Handlampe (15. September 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Würde ich mal ganz locker als Bild des Monats anmelden!
> Erste Sahne!!



Danke, Andi

Mir persönlich gefällt dieses hier von Claus im Trail persönlich noch besser.






Das hat es sogar schon in den TT-Kalender 2009 geschafft


----------



## Manni (15. September 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Na, ich glaube nicht das ihr die Tour im Mai so gefahren seid. Wir sind ja nach dem Passo Nota noch hoch zum Tremalzo und dann durch das Valle Pra delle Noci wieder runter nach Vesio.....und gegen den Trail waren alle anderen Pfade nur Kindergeburtstag.



ICh meinte ja auch den Trail zur Malga Fobia und die geile Abfahrt zur Passstraße. Wie siehts mit den Schweizbildern aus?

Gruß Manni


----------



## Daywalker74 (15. September 2008)

bruda, würde dir vorschlagen, den kalender 2009 in postergröße rauszubringen. sind ja ne menge super-bilder dieses jahr geschossen worden. und das jahr ist noch nicht um.......


----------



## grüner Frosch (16. September 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Sehr gut sogar. Frau und Kinder am See parken und dann ab in die Berge.
> 
> Hab mal überlegt für nächstes Jahr eine Woche im September mit einer größeren Gruppe zu planen.
> Währ bestimmt ein Riesenspass.



So hatte ich mir das vorgestellt!! Ab und zu einen Ruhetag, ab und zu einen Sporttag!!

Deine Bilder werden ja immer besser


----------



## Lüni (16. September 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Na, ich glaube nicht das ihr die Tour im Mai so gefahren seid. Wir sind ja nach dem Passo Nota noch hoch zum Tremalzo und dann durch das Valle Pra delle Noci wieder runter nach Vesio.....und gegen den Trail waren alle anderen Pfade nur Kindergeburtstag.



Nee sind wir nicht da zu viel Schnee und 2006 hat Ralf angesichts der Beschreibung gekniffen


----------



## Handlampe (22. September 2008)

Wie ich finde....ein sehr schönes Bild von mir. Ist jetzt keine Selbstbeweihräucherung....blöd um die Kurve schraddern kann Jeder. 
Vielmehr einen Dank an den Fotografen, den Herrn Blitzfitz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (22. September 2008)

Welches Stumpjumper ist es eigentlich geworden?
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Handlampe (22. September 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Welches Stumpjumper ist es eigentlich geworden?
> Gruß
> Sebastian



Das Elite, Seb....Kohle war mir dann doch zu teuer.


----------



## MasifCentralier (22. September 2008)

Und???
Fährt sich das genauso episch gut, wie die Versionen mit Spezi Dämpfer?


----------



## Handlampe (23. September 2008)

Hmm, leider kollidiert unsere Oktobertour mit dem SIT- Tourentag. Ich lasse den Termin aber trotzdem mal drin und hoffe wieder ein paar alte Bekannte wiederzusehen.


----------



## sibby08 (23. September 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wie ich finde....ein sehr schönes Bild von mir. Ist jetzt keine Selbstbeweihräucherung....blöd um die Kurve schraddern kann Jeder.
> Vielmehr einen Dank an den Fotografen, den Herrn Blitzfitz


 
Was für ein geiles Bike 
Und, da muss ich Uwe auch recht geben, vom Blitzfitz ist das ganze noch richtig gut in Szene gesetzt


----------



## Riderin (26. September 2008)

tach zusammen 

Nach einer Bikeauszeit soll es nun wieder aktiv losgehen und ich hoffe, auf viele schöne Touren mit Euch.  

Bis dahin, viele Grüße aus der Eifel

Jana


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (26. September 2008)

*WICHTIG!!! 2. UPDATE!!!*

Ich habe jetzt für mindesten 20 Personen inklusive Räder eine feste Reservierung auf dem Schiff gemacht. Gibt dann 20% Rabatt! 

Bezahlt wird vor Ort und in BAR!
Bitte jeder EUR 8,70 PASSEND (!!!) mitbringen.

Bis Sonntag, 
                  Ralf


----------



## Tazz (28. September 2008)

*Die Tazz kommt !*
​

​
lass uns Bötchen fahren ....................................


----------



## joscho (28. September 2008)

Am besten reisen wir schon mit dem Schiff an und lassen dieses blöde radeln einfach ausfallen 

Bis gleich...
joerg


----------



## ultra2 (28. September 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Die Tazz kommt !*
> ​
> 
> ​



Aber nur wenn ich dich mitnehme.


----------



## Tazz (28. September 2008)

* Wehe Dir Du Schuft ​*


----------



## ultra2 (28. September 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> * Wehe Dir Du Schuft ​*



aber ich könnte dir doch Fotos von der Tour...

...bis gleich


----------



## Enrgy (29. September 2008)

Hmm, alle noch sprachlos nach der tollen Tour gestern? Oder gar noch "seekrank"?...

Nun denn, dann eröffne ich mal den Danksagungsreigen:

- Danke an den/die Ideenfinder für eine TT-Bootstour

- Danke an Blitzefitze-Ralf für die Organisation und den heißen Draht zum Wettergott

- Danke an Handlampen-Uwe für die gnadenlose Tourführung über fast sämtliche auf dem Weg zu findenden Rampen und Trails

- Danke an Daywalker-Thomas für die leider viel zu spät gekommene Platten-Pause

- Danke an alle bekannten und unbekannten Mitfahrer für die Lachkrämpfe unterwegs...

...und das nächste Mal fliegen wie zurück...


Grüße

low-enrgy


----------



## Schnegge (29. September 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...und das nächste Mal fliegen wie zurück...



oder wir schippern mit dem Nobbi Nic 

Auch von mir ein herzliches Dankeschön an alle Guides und Organisatoren 
Geniale Tour mit Super Wetter und lecker  auf'm Schiff...

Meine Heimfahrt verlief bis Spich recht gut. Ab dort war mir dann doch mehr nach Baden, Futtern und Schlafen als nach biken...  Bin aber heil angekommen und hatte zu Hause rund 130km und 1.800hm auf der Uhr. Wobei die Höhenmetter doch recht ungleichmäßig auf die Kilometer verteilt waren 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Handlampe (29. September 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> ... zu Hause rund 130km und 1.800hm auf der Uhr.



RÄSPÄÄKT, Jörg


----------



## Schnegge (29. September 2008)

Heute ist mir immer noch mehr nach Baden, Futtern und Schlafen zumute, als nach biken... Ich hoffe das hält nicht an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (29. September 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Hmm, alle noch sprachlos nach der tollen Tour gestern? Oder gar noch "seekrank"?...



Ups, jetzt wo sie es sagen ... habe ich die Lobhudelei tatsächlich im anderen Fred abgelassen 

Also zitiere ich mich mal selbst (frei nach Matt Ruff, "Ich und die anderen"):

Dank an Alle, die ihren Teller leergegessen haben und uns ein solch schönes Wetter beschert haben
Dank an Alle Mitfahrer
Dank an den Guide




​
Man könnte noch vielen Danken; z.B. der charmanten Dame der Reederei, der verknit.... Dame vom Schnellimbiss, die sehr verblüfft war, dass man die bestellten Getränke eben nicht nur bestellen, sondern auch erhalten wollte, dem Zigeuner, der sich hat platttreten lassen usw. usf.

Aber das ganz große Danke geht eben an den Ralf, für seinen Job als Guide und Backguide in einer Person


----------



## Andreas-MTB (29. September 2008)

Auch von uns ein dickes Dankeschön an Ralf, für einen tollen Tag und eine sehr unterhaltsame Tour. Aufgrund geplanter An-/Abreise per Rad von/nach Hennef, blieb leider nicht so viel Zeit um in Linz noch zu verweilen. Ralfs gut gelaunte und stetige Geduld erhält hier meinen besonderen Respekt


----------



## ultra2 (29. September 2008)

Wieder ganz großes Kino von diesem Mann





Sehr nette Tour mit ebenso netten Mitfahrer/innen bei Traumwetter. Alles super koordiniert. Einfach klasse gemacht.

Nochmals vielen Dank und bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## Kalinka (29. September 2008)

*Es war wie erwartet super, Ralf!
Mehr davon!*


----------



## Stefan_SIT (29. September 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Danke, Andi
> Mir persönlich gefällt dieses hier von Claus im Trail persönlich noch besser.
> 
> 
> ...


Bin zum Thema etwas spät, habe aber auch noch ein paar Pics vom 218er (Weg zur Bocca di Fobia):
Bilder alle vom Juni 2005 und mit mit Selbstauslöser, da ich allein unterwegs war und es mir beim Biken noch nie zuvor so einsam vorkam: 

Trail im Hintergrund




Habt ihr die kleinen Klettermaxen auch gesehen? Standen in einem der Tunnel und glotzten blöd. 




Schiebepassage auf dem 218er-Grad




Eine der Stellen, wo man sich überlegt, zu fahren oder zu schieben (vor allem, wenn man allein ist)





Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Stefan_SIT (29. September 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Danke, Andi
> Mir persönlich gefällt dieses hier von Claus im Trail persönlich noch besser.
> 
> 
> ...


Bin zum Thema etwas spät, habe aber auch noch ein paar Pics vom 218er (Weg zur Bocca di Fobia):
Bilder alle vom Juni 2005 und mit mit Selbstauslöser, da ich allein unterwegs war und es mir beim Biken noch nie zuvor so einsam vorkam: 

Trail im Hintergrund




Habt ihr die kleinen Klettermaxen auch gesehen? Standen in einem der Tunnel und glotzten blöd. 




Schiebepassage auf dem 218er-Grad




Eine der Stellen, wo man sich überlegt, zu fahren oder zu schieben (vor allem, wenn man allein ist)





Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Deleted112725 (29. September 2008)

Vielen Dank an den Guide für die gestrige Tour die nicht nur schön, sondern auch gut durchgeplant war. 

Ausserdem an die geduldigen Mitfahrer, die immer wieder gewartet haben, bist auch die letzte Nachzüglerin nachgekommen war 

LG
Nicki


----------



## Handlampe (29. September 2008)

Mein persönliches Lieblingsfoto von Gestern:

Die zwei Ideengeber und Organisatoren dieses wirklich feinen Tages mit sich und der Welt zufrieden:


----------



## Enrgy (29. September 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Mein persönliches Lieblingsfoto von Gestern:



...und wer hats geschossen?...

Wie gefallen Dir denn meine anderen Fotos, die ich auf deine Karte gebrannt habe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (29. September 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...und wer hats geschossen?...
> 
> Wie gefallen Dir denn meine anderen Fotos, die ich auf deine Karte gebrannt habe?



Ich hab den Drachenfels noch nie aus so vielen Perspektiven gesehen


----------



## Daywalker74 (29. September 2008)

klasse foto volker

danke an alle mitfahrer.es war ein traumhafter biker-tag, wie er im bilderbuch steht! achtung suchtgefahr

fortsetzung folgt........


----------



## Tazz (29. September 2008)

Was soll ich sagen 

 ? ...... 


Okey, da will ich mich mal den Vorrednern anschließen 


*
Es war mir ein großes Fest *

und ich möchte diesem Herren für die nette Tour danken 







Ines und ich sind auch aufs Boot gekommen 







das mache ich nochmal mit 

Grüße und so


----------



## blitzfitz (29. September 2008)

*ANKÜNDIGUNG: Die Team Tomburg Tussi Tour *

Details findet ihr hier.

Ciao,
      Ralf


----------



## blitzfitz (29. September 2008)

*Bike & Cruise - Der Bericht*

Sonntag, der 28.September kam und die Prophezeiung erfüllte sich. Team Tomburg rief und die Jüngerinnen und Jünger kamen in Scharen, um zu sehen und zu folgen. 

Die Aufzählung aller MitfahrerInnen erspare ich mir diesmal. Es waren einfach zu viele! Nachdem die magische Grenze von 30 TeilnehmerInnen zunächst nicht durchbrochen werden konnte, dauerte es dann doch nicht lange bis das letzte verlorene Schaf eintrudelte und die runde Zahl füllte.

Ein Startphoto mit allen gibt es zwar, sieht aber nicht aus, denn es waren viele, viele Biker. Deshalb gibt es jetzt eine linke Hälfte und eine rechte Hälfte. Deuten mag dies wer will. 









An dieser Stelle sei vermerkt, dass sich zwei Gruppen fanden, um das ferne Ziel, Linz am Rhein, fest ins Auge zu fassen. Lob sei Dank an Uwe (handlampe), der wie immer mit kundigem und kompetentem Blick die eine Gruppe nach Linz führte und auch wirklich keine Rampe, Berg oder Trail dabei ausliess. Ralf (blitzfitz) hatte es da einfacher, konnte er doch gemütlich die die unbekannteren Täler und Wälder auf breiten Forstwegen erkunden.

Doch zunächst hiess es erstmal bei schönstem Morgenlicht das Nachtigallental bis fast hinauf zur Löwenburg bergan zu strampeln.





Die Route führte von den kühlen Höhen in die luftigen Täler





durch unbekannte Ecken, so dass sich manche Teilnehmerin doch fragte: "Wo bin ich hier eigentlich?" 





Unten im Tal erkannte bald jeder das Team Tomburg Motto wieder "Wir sind ja nicht zum Spass hier", denn wer im Tal ist, muss eben wieder rauffahren.  Aber alles halb so schlimm, denn die Auffahrt wurde durch spektakuläre Herbstbilder versüßt.





Interessant, wie sich manche Gesichtszüge verändern, sobald sich eine Kamera nähert. 

*VORHER:*




*Nachher:*




Die Pannenstatistik will ich natürlich auch nicht verschweigen. Es gab je eine Panne pro Gruppe. Einmal durch Frauenpower Pur, die andere Panne war natürlich die obligatorische Wisskirchen-Panne, der aber sichtbar Spass dabei hatte. 









Durch das Kasbachtal hinunter wurde bald das Ziel Linz erreicht. Dies in ungeschlagener Rekordzeit, so dass das verdiente Eis nicht fehlen durfte.





Die Wartezeit auf die Yacht ging schneller vorbei als gedacht, entweder durch Quatschen .....





oder Schlafen .....





Tja, zum Schluss sei noch vermerkt, dass die Schiffsfahrt ein Erlebnis für sich war.





Schliesslich parkt man sein Bike nicht alle Tage auf der Tanzfläche.





Na ja, und feucht war es auch. 





Ein herzlichen Dankeschön an Uwe und Thomas für die Hilfe und natürlich an die vielen Gute-Laune-Träger an diesem Tag. Ich hatte am Montag Muskelkater in den Lachmuskeln ..... 

Ciao,
      Euer Blitzfitz

P.S. Das nächste Event ist schon geplant. Freut Euch auf die *Team Tomburg Tussi Tour*!


----------



## blitzfitz (29. September 2008)

P.S. Der Ausklang im Bundeshäuschen war dann auch noch ganz lustig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (30. September 2008)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> *ANKÜNDIGUNG: Die Team Tomburg Tussi Tour *
> 
> Details findet ihr hier.



Könnte ich dazu mal ein oder zwei Beispielbilder sehen


----------



## on any sunday (30. September 2008)

Sicher doch, ist nur etwas flachbrüstig.







Danke für die Rheinschiff Tour am Sonntag, bleibt ja dann das nächste Mal nur bike & fly.


----------



## joscho (30. September 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Sicher doch, ist nur etwas flachbrüstig.



Womit das Wichtigste fehlt - der Vorbau.


----------



## rpo35 (30. September 2008)

@OAS: Alter Schwede! Sag bloß, das bist Du!?


----------



## Enrgy (30. September 2008)

Uaahhhh, die HAARE!!!....


----------



## ultra2 (30. September 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Sicher doch, ist nur etwas flachbrüstig.



Es gibt Leute die haben aber auch gar kein Schamgefühl...

...ne weiße Satteltasche


----------



## Stefan_SIT (30. September 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute die haben aber auch gar kein Schamgefühl...
> ...ne weiße Satteltasche


Der Sattel vorne links hat ebenfalls Kult-Potential ... 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## rpo35 (30. September 2008)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Der Sattel vorne links hat ebenfalls Kult-Potential ...
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan


Letztens im Zug...


----------



## supasini (30. September 2008)

geil, ein Fully!


----------



## Enrgy (30. September 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> geil, ein Fully!



Ein abgestützter Eingelenker mit 2-stufiger Federrate in Push-Pull Ausführung...

selbstredend luftgedämpft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (30. September 2008)

Gruppe II des TT- Bike & Cruise Tages stand unter dem Motto:

*Nichts für Trailallergiker*


Auch wenn die Sonne noch vor dem Beginn der Tour ein wenig Probleme hatte, sich durch den Nebel zu kämpfen







(Ich hatte schon die Befürchtung, Ralf hatte sich mit seinem roten Telefon verwählt), so strahlte sie uns dann aber spätestens im Nachtigallental an.






Eines vorweg: Wir waren nicht die schnellere Gruppe: Holte uns Gruppe I doch immer wieder ein und setzte am Ende im Kasbachtal dann sogar zum finalen Schlag an: Lupenreines Ausbremsen hinter'm Tunnel um dann die Führung nicht mehr abzugeben. Zu unserer Verteidigung sollte allerdings gesagt werden:

Wir hatten die falsche Boxenstrategie gewählt. Ausserdem waren unserer Mechaniker ziemlich lust bzw. luftlos. 

Vor dem Kasbachtal gab es aber dann doch noch den ein oder anderen dünnen Weg zu befahren.

Hier ein paar kurze Eckdaten:

Erste Rampe hinter dem Nachtigallental:






- Milchhäuschen

- Achterbahn






- Löwenburger Hof

- Breiberge 

- Kofferberge

- Tretschbachtal






- Blättertrail (O-Ton Monsterthomas) hinunter in's Schmelztal

- Schmelztal hoch






- Stellweg

- Auge Gottes

- Grenzgrabentrail in der extended long version

- Breite Heide

- Auge Gottes

- V1 Trail

- Kasbachtal

Hier setzt die Gruppe II zum finalen Überholvorgang an:






Nach kurzem Stau ging es dann gnadenlos weiter:






Der extrem hecktische Reifenwechsel unseres verbissenen Mechanikers wurde ja bereits in Ralfs Bericht gezeigt:






Nach diesem Boxenstopp beschlossen wir dann, das Ziel direkt anzusteuern und nicht noch die kleine Zusatz schleife über Ohlenberg zu nehmen.

Noch zu erwähnen ist der Umstand, das beim warten auf unser Boot niemanden aufgefallen ist, dass Dieses eigentlich schon längst da war






und auf den hübschen Namen Stadt Linz hörte.

Naja, haben wir doch lieber dieses Böötchen hier genommen:






Was kann man über die Rückfahrt sagen: Eigentlich viel zu kurz, aber trotzdem blieb Zeit für das hier:






....und das hier






....und das hier







*SCHÖN WAR'S*


----------



## Handlampe (30. September 2008)

Ach....und noch was Anderes: 

Gestern war ich im Ahrtal....und was soll ich sagen: Da hat sich doch so ein lumpiger Trail jahrelang vor mir versteckt: Über 1 Kilometer feinster Pfad


Na, den werde ich aber sicher auf der Photo tour mit einbauen...


----------



## MieMaMeise (30. September 2008)

Auch von mir einen herzlichen Dank an die beiden Guides Ralf und *Uwe*. Habter prima jemacht...


----------



## blitzfitz (30. September 2008)

Wieder einmal ein schöner Bericht! 
Ich hab schon wieder Tränen in den Augen.


----------



## Tazz (30. September 2008)

*Auch Du lieber Blitzfitz* 

Da habt ihr beide einen sehr schönen Bericht pro Gruppe geschrieben 

.... und die schönen Fotos  

Danke schön für die viele mühe 

Gruß
Renate


----------



## Bagatellschaden (1. Oktober 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Gestern war ich im Ahrtal....und was soll ich sagen: Da hat sich doch so ein lumpiger Trail jahrelang vor mir versteckt: Über 1 Kilometer feinster Pfad
> Na, den werde ich aber sicher auf der Photo tour mit einbauen...



Sowas ist mir vor ein paar Monaten in meiner alten Heimat auch passiert. Herzallerbester Trail - und ich bin am Einstieg jahrelang dran vorbeigeschossen. Dann war eine Schranke das erstemal zu und beim Drüberheben hab' ich gesehen, dass just am Pfosten der Schranke ein Pfädchen abgeht. Da war die Freude groß!

Ich bin also mal gespannt, was für einen Pfad Du da erschnüffelt hast!

Andere Frage: Was ist bei Euch denn die Extended Version des Grenzgrabentrails? Über den "Damm" nach Breite Heide oder rechts runter? Oder ganz was anderes?

Bis bald!
Claus.


----------



## Schnegge (1. Oktober 2008)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Andere Frage: Was ist bei Euch denn die Extended Version des Grenzgrabentrails? Über den "Damm" nach Breite Heide oder rechts runter? Oder ganz was anderes?




Das ist die Umschreibung für "ich hab mich verfahren"... war aber ein angenehm Trailiges verfahren 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Enrgy (1. Oktober 2008)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Über den "Damm" nach Breite Heide oder rechts runter? Oder ganz was anderes?



Breite Heide ist schon richtig. Und wenn du jeden Pfad, der da im Unterholz erahnbar ist, befährst, kommst du in etwa auf das, was wir am Sonntag dort gemacht haben...


----------



## Daywalker74 (1. Oktober 2008)

frage an alle:

wer hat noch ein alten laufradsatz,umwerfer, felgenbremse, die er nicht mehr braucht und vielleicht umsonst abgeben kann. hört sich blöd an,aber ich möchte für jemanden ein rad aufbauen, der es im moment nicht leicht im leben hat. hoffe auf eure mithilfe. bei weiteren fragen bitte per pn schicken. 

gruß thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (1. Oktober 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Breite Heide ist schon richtig. Und wenn du jeden Pfad, der da im Unterholz erahnbar ist, befährst, kommst du in etwa auf das, was wir am Sonntag dort gemacht haben...



Dort, wo der Graben nach unten hin wieder aufweitet, war ich mal rechts gefahren und fand mich nach einigen Metern Trail in einer Wildschweinsuhle wieder. Fühlte mich zwar gut aufgehoben, wollte aber trotzdem weiter und musste das Radl ein bißchen durch die Botanik zerren. Frage mich, warum da ein Pfad hinführt!? Dachte, hier ergibt sich die Auflösung. 
Mussichwohlnochmalgucken.

Grüße
Claus.


----------



## Rote Laterne (1. Oktober 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Auch Du lieber Blitzfitz*
> 
> Da habt ihr beide einen sehr schönen Bericht pro Gruppe geschrieben
> 
> ...



Schließe mich meinen vielen Vorredner an und spare mal mit Smilies. 
Wer weiß - die brauch ich bestimmt noch für die Team Tomburg Tussi Tour ....

Schön wars !!!


----------



## Handlampe (2. Oktober 2008)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Andere Frage: Was ist bei Euch denn die Extended Version des Grenzgrabentrails? Über den "Damm" nach Breite Heide oder rechts runter? Oder ganz was anderes?
> 
> Bis bald!
> Claus.



Hi Claus
Wie der Rest schon beschrieben hat: Die Trails befinden sich zwischen der Schneise mit den Hochspannungsmasten und dem Damm. Ist aber ein ziemliches Gewirr...und wenn man dann einmal falsch abbiegt...da ich allerdings dort schon des öfteren falsch abgebogen bin hab ich den Ausgang des Labyrinthes problemlos gefunden


----------



## Roadrunner1 (2. Oktober 2008)

Das war ein schöner Saison-Ausklang. Dank an die Organisatoren/Guides.
Es war mir ein Fest.

Gruß
Markus

@ Thomas: Mit dem Schlauch flicken üben wir aber noch einmal.


----------



## Handlampe (3. Oktober 2008)

Neuer Monat:


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. Oktober 2008)

Also ich möchte mich auch noch bedanken für die Tour, schade das ich zu spät gekommen bin. Aber es hat ja dann doch noch hingehauen. Thomas melde dich mal bei mir vielleicht habe ich was für dich Gruß Micha.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (4. Oktober 2008)

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum ALT werden @ Daywalker*



















Alles liebe zum

*.. ​* 
*Geburtstag*​
lieber Thomas @ Daywalker

schöne Geschenke 

 bestes Wetter 

 und lekka Kuchen 

( allerdings ohne Kerzen , soviel Platz ist ja nicht da)

*Wünsche ich Dir ​*









​


----------



## ultra2 (4. Oktober 2008)

Schließe ich mich mal der Tazz an:

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag lieber Thomas


----------



## grüner Frosch (4. Oktober 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag

Wünsche Dir noch viele davon!!

P.S Wann kommst Du die Teile holen?


----------



## Tazz (4. Oktober 2008)

Ach ja , die Teile [email protected] 

Ich hätte noch ne Avid für vorne und für hinten mit Scheiben und Griffen 
wende magst kannste die haben 



Grüße
Tazz


----------



## Andreas-MTB (4. Oktober 2008)

Hey Thomas, altes Haus 
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag und die besten Wünsche von uns zum neuen Lebensjahr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Ich bin mir sicher, wir werden auch im folgenden Jahr Deinem Blödsinn gnadenlos ausgeliefert sein


----------



## monsterchen (5. Oktober 2008)

Happy Birthday Thomas, von Thomas!!!


----------



## Handlampe (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich war gestern bei den Ombas in Eschweiler. Jubeltour war angesagt

Ich kann nur Eins sagen: Die Jungs habens drauf. Bin lange nicht mehr so eine schöne Tour gefahren.

Traumhafte Landschaften, Spitzentrails, tolle Orga (sogar mit Verpflegungsstation) ....und viele nette Menschen bei der Aftertourparty.


----------



## Daywalker74 (5. Oktober 2008)

vielen lieben dank für die geburtstagsgrüße.


----------



## PacMan (5. Oktober 2008)

Danke für die Blumen, Uwe! 

Aber das nächste Mal kommst du bitte mit einem vernünftigen Gefährt, ja!?


----------



## Cheng (5. Oktober 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich war gestern bei den Ombas in Eschweiler. Jubeltour war angesagt
> 
> Ich kann nur Eins sagen: Die Jungs habens drauf. Bin lange nicht mehr so eine schöne Tour gefahren.
> 
> Traumhafte Landschaften, Spitzentrails, tolle Orga (sogar mit Verpflegungsstation) ....und viele nette Menschen bei der Aftertourparty.



 

Es war uns wie immer eine sehr große Ehre mit Ihnen biken zu dürfen Herr Handlampe!
Ich hoffe ihr seid beide gut nach Hause gekommen und nicht so wie im letzten Jahr geendet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (7. Oktober 2008)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> frage an alle:
> 
> wer hat noch ein alten laufradsatz,umwerfer, felgenbremse, die er nicht mehr braucht und vielleicht umsonst abgeben kann. hört sich blöd an,aber ich möchte für jemanden ein rad aufbauen, der es im moment nicht leicht im leben hat. hoffe auf eure mithilfe. bei weiteren fragen bitte per pn schicken.
> 
> gruß thomas


 
und ich möchte meinen alten Rennrad ein bißchen umrüsten. Hat einer von euch 
- Kombi Brems-/Schalthebel 2x7 oder 2x8 
- eine 7-Fach Kassette 14-28 oder ähnlich oder einzelne Ritzel? 
im Keller rumliegen bzw. zu verkaufen? 

gruß
guillaume


----------



## grüner Frosch (7. Oktober 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> und ich möchte meinen alten Rennrad ein bißchen umrüsten. Hat einer von euch
> - Kombi Brems-/Schalthebel 2x7 oder 2x8
> - eine 7-Fach Kassette 14-28 oder ähnlich oder einzelne Ritzel?
> im Keller rumliegen bzw. zu verkaufen?
> ...



Ich muß wohl mal im Keller wühlen gehen, morgen kann ich Dir mehr sagen


----------



## Eifelwolf (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich merke, Uwe wird mehr und mehr mein Markenkollege: Erst das Specialized Stumpjumper, dann noch hier...






...ein Kölner Qualitätsprodukt: Deutz. Was kommt da noch, Uwe?


----------



## Giom (7. Oktober 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Ich muß wohl mal im Keller wühlen gehen, morgen kann ich Dir mehr sagen


 
zum sichergehen : mir geht's um RR-Teile


----------



## grüner Frosch (7. Oktober 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> zum sichergehen : mir geht's um RR-Teile



Ach soo, da habe ich nichts. Hätte noch alte 3x7 Shimano Deore irgendwo rumfliegen - aber vom MTB.


----------



## MieMaMeise (7. Oktober 2008)

Gestern noch drüber gelacht und heute schon ausgetragen. Sorry Uwe, hab da irgendwie terminlich was verplant. Ärger mich wirklich, dass ich Sonntag nicht mitfahren kann. Ich hoffe trotzdem auf ein paar Bilder die mich dann noch mehr neidisch machen.


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Uwe ich hatte am Dienstag einen Termin bei der GKN auf dem Weg dort hin habe ich dich gesehen. Bist du jetzt unter die Chopperfahrer gegangen? Echt schade das ich keinen Photo dabei hatte. Damit solltest du die angedachte Tussi-Tour machen Gruß Micha.


----------



## black (10. Oktober 2008)

hallo jungs,

hab mich für sonntag mal eingetragen und werde noch ein zwei freunde mitbringen (sind aber nicht hier angemeldet ).

wir werden euch tatkräftig beim knipsen unterstützen 

bis dahin....


----------



## Handlampe (11. Oktober 2008)

Soo, war heute noch mit dem Rennrad im Ahrtal unterwegs.

Als kleine Info: Bitte nicht durch das Ahrtal nach Ahrbrück fahren (Die Meisten kommen ja eh aus dem Köln/Bonner Raum und werden über die B 257 fahren)

Im Ahrtal war nämlich Volksfeststimmung weil in Mayschoß und Altenahr Weinfeste zelebriert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schneifel (11. Oktober 2008)

hi,

ich schaffe es morgen zeitlich mal wieder nicht *heul*

nicht auf mich warten.

wünsche euch viel spaß auf den trails. ich hänge euch mal die sonne raus, die dann über den berg ins ahrtal leuchtet.

gruß thomas


----------



## grüner Frosch (12. Oktober 2008)

Soo, erster

Auch wenn es immer die üblichen Danksagungslaberein sind, sie gehören sich einfach auf so einen sehr, sehr schönen Tag.

Uwe, DANKE für die TT-Tour mit allen Klischees, die dazugehörten und einen den Alltag vergessen läßt.

Danke den Mitfahrern, für die nette Unterhaltung und die witzigen Sprüche/Bemerkungen.

Bin mal auf die Filme/Bilder sehr gespannt, ob Uwe einen Tageskalender für Oktober anlegt?

@ Thomas: Du hast eindeutig den Spruch des Tages gebracht
Ich lache immer noch darüber

P.S - Uwe hat zwei Kästen Bier an der Bierrampe verloren: Einen an sich selbst und einen an Bruda Respekt!!!

In diesem Sinne.

Grüße.

Boris


----------



## Tinchen12 (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschliessen: Es war eine tolle Tour, grandioses Wetter und ich habe lange nicht mehr so viel gelacht 
Man hat nicht gelogen als man mir zusicherte, dass Uwe super Touren macht  und das Ahrtal ein tolles Gebiet zum biken ist.

Gruss
Martina


----------



## black (12. Oktober 2008)

Top Tour 
Top Wetter
Top Leute
Top Guiding



"bis demnächst mal im Ahrtal" ^^

Gruß André


----------



## blitzfitz (12. Oktober 2008)

Tja Uwe, das war wieder einmal eine Meisterleistung. 

Hier ein paar Impressionen:















 

 

 











Mehr bei mir im Photoalbum. 

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## PacMan (12. Oktober 2008)

Wow! Was für eine super Tour! 

Bestes Wetter.
Einzigartige Landschaft.
Geniale Trails.
Super Mitfahrer.
Und eine unschlagbare Pannen-Quote! 

Meine 126 Bilder liegen hier zum Download bereit (23 MB). Komplett und unzensiert, aber auf 1024 Pixel verkleinert. Aber ich liefere gerne einzelne Bilder in Original-Größe nach. Einfach 'ne PM an mich schreiben.

Bis demnächst, hoffe ich!
Pascal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (12. Oktober 2008)

Tolle Fotos!  Ich bin total neidisch...  Was war an dieser Umfallstelle für eine Schwierigkeit zu überwinden? Das sieht man leider in den Fotos nicht so genau.


----------



## Handlampe (12. Oktober 2008)

Jau......ein sehr netter Haufen radelnder Menschen war da wieder beisammen.

....ich hab auch tatsächlich schon einen Favoriten bzw. 2 Favoriten zum Playmate im Monat Oktober:

Und das Bild ist noch nicht mal von mir gemacht
Da müssen erst die Omba's kommen um die besten Fotos zu machen.







Naja, von mir gibt es dann doch auch noch ein paar schöne Bilder. Werd erstmal aussortieren und dann könnt ihr abstimmen welches das Bild im Oktober 2009 im TT Kalender wird.


----------



## Redking (13. Oktober 2008)

Nun hier auch von mir in schriftlicher Form:
Danke Uwe für den tollen Tag und dasgleiche gilt auch für alle Anderen Mitfahrerinnen und Fahrer.

Hier das Album mit den Fotos:










































Das gedrehte Video













Grüße
Klaus
*
Pannenstatistik: 0*
*Pannen behoben: 3*


----------



## Handlampe (13. Oktober 2008)

Zu gestern kann ich nur sagen:


Danke an alle *Lutscher* für's dabeisein.







Trotz dieser Bilder, die sich allen Teilnehmern wohl in die Hornhaut gebrannt haben dürfte:





(man achte auch auf den Hintergrund....da repariert auch gerade Jemand...ich glaube, Manni wars)

war es doch ein sehr feiner Biketag.
Da es ja eine Fototour war gibt es jetzt hier jede Menge Bilder.

Die Bilder sind natürlich alle runtergerechnet. Wer welche in guter Auflösung haben möchte, der schickt bitte eine PM an mich mit der passenden Nummer.


Eine Auswahl der (meiner Meinung) 9 schönsten Bilder werde ich dann zur Auswahl stellen. Ihr könnt dann Abstimmen wer das Playmate Oktober im TT Kalender 2009 werden soll.


----------



## MasifCentralier (13. Oktober 2008)

Tut mir Leid, Ich weiß Eigenlob stinkt, aber sieht doch mal echt nach action aus, Respekt an den Mann mit dem nervösen Zeigefinger(Fotograf).


----------



## rpo35 (13. Oktober 2008)

Da sind ganz viele geniale Bilder bei  Bin mal auf die Auswahl und auf das Ergebnis gespannt.

Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (13. Oktober 2008)

Sag mal, hast du noch den Lolly im Mund?
Edit: Ist wohl der Streifen von der Weste...


----------



## Redfraggle (13. Oktober 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, Ich weiß Eigenlob stinkt, aber sieht doch mal echt nach action aus, Respekt an den Mann mit dem nervösen Zeigefinger(Fotograf).



Nein, daß muß der Neid einem lassen: Gutes Foto mit einem klasse Model.
Sehr fotogen, der junge Seb!


----------



## Daywalker74 (13. Oktober 2008)

Hi!

also, fand die tour voll panne. also, bei der nächsen tour sollte bruda ein paar schläuche, schaltaugen usw, am wegesrand vergraben
hammer, was die anzahl der defekte angeht
H & S meldet engpass bei ersatzschläuchen.........

vielen dank an meister handlampe. der eine klasse tour aus dem ahrtalhut gezaubert hat. sebst petrus hatte ein herz für uns und schenkte einen wolkenlosen himmel.

danke auch an alle mitfahrer. die lachmuskeln wurden am meisten bei mir strapaziert

bis zur nächsten tt-tour!


----------



## Handlampe (13. Oktober 2008)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> also, fand die tour voll panne. also, bei der nächsen tour sollte bruda ein paar schläuche, schaltaugen usw, am wegesrand vergraben
> hammer, was die anzahl der defekte angeht
> H & S meldet engpass bei ersatzschläuchen.........



Solange Klaus bei unseren Touren mitfährt, brauche ich nichts zu vergraben. Klaus hat alles am Mann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (13. Oktober 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Solange Klaus bei unseren Touren mitfährt, brauche ich nichts zu vergraben. Klaus hat alles am Mann



Unterstellung Mir fehlt da immer noch was.

Nehme alle Bider auf denen ich drauf bin!
Dagibt es bestimmt noch mehr  als die im Album.


Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Handlampe (14. Oktober 2008)

Nochmal für Alle die gerne Fotos in besserer Auflösung haben möchten.

Hier ist das Album

Gebt mir bitte die ersten 4 Nummern der Bilder die ihr haben möchtet und eure *E-Mail-Adresse*

Ich schick sie euch dann zu.


----------



## on any sunday (14. Oktober 2008)

Danke an den Fotoservice Wiskirchen für die feine Idee einer Kameratour bei idealen Herbstfarben, sehr fein. 

Nur das Konzept der Pannentour sollte man nicht weiterverfolgen.


----------



## sun909 (15. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
wie sieht es denn am Freitag mit dem Team Tomburg aus?

Ihr fahrt doch gerne und viel im 7G?!

WÃ¤re toll, wenn sich noch der ein oder andere sehen lÃ¤sst!

grÃ¼Ãe
sun909

Wir Biker haben die vielleicht letzte Gelegenheit, das kÃ¼nftige Wegekonzept im 7G zu beeinflussen.

Mehr dazu im Anhang. Es findet am Freitag, 17.10. um 15 Uhr ein Orts-Termin mit Mitarbeitern der zustÃ¤ndigen BehÃ¶rde statt. 

Es wÃ¤re hilfreich, wenn dort viele viele Biker Flagge zeigen. Also schaut doch mal, ob ihr am Freitag nicht ein biÃchen frÃ¼her Feierabend machen kÃ¶nnt!!!

Hier der Foreneintrag:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showth...rum/showthread.php?p=5168069#post5168069/url]

Hier der Termin:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7237

Zitat aus dem Thread:

Liebe Moutainbiker(innen),
auf das "Erholungslenkungs- und Wegenutzungskonzept fÃ¼r das Naturschutzgebiet und den Naturpark Siebengebirge" und die beabsichtigte Einrichtung des Nationalparks Siebengebirge wurden hier im Forum als auch in den Ã¼brigen Medien schon oft hingewiesen. 

Nun gilt es! JÃ¶rg (Fungrisu) hat hier und freewheelin_fra in obigem Beitrag auf einen wichtigen Termin hingewiesen. Auch wenn es fast sicher erscheint, dass es fÃ¼r uns Mountainbiker (und auch fÃ¼r andere) zukÃ¼nftig EinschrÃ¤nkungen geben wird, so haben wir doch noch die MÃ¶glichkeit, das dem zugrunde liegende Regelwerk zu beeinflussen und auf das machbar mÃ¶gliche MaÃ zu beschrÃ¤nken â in dem wir an besagtem Termin (Freitag, den 17. Oktober 2008 von 15.00 bis ca. 18.00 Uhr stattfinden) mit unserer PrÃ¤senz Flagge zeigen, demonstrieren, dass wir nicht untÃ¤tig zusehen werden, wie das Mountainbiken â Ã¤hnlich wie im Naturpark Eifel âzukÃ¼nftig auf wenige, unattraktive und ggf. sogar zum GroÃteil asphaltierte Wege beschrÃ¤nkt wird. 

Wir RheinlÃ¤nder haben Erfahrung mit âArsch huh, ZÃ¤ng ussenanderâ. Wo keine Kommunikation und kein Widerstand ist, vermutet man auch keine berechtigten Interessen. Die Einrichtung des Nationalparkes ist noch lÃ¤ngst nicht in trockenen TÃ¼chern, das "Erholungslenkungs- und Wegenutzungskonzept fÃ¼r das Naturschutzgebiet und den Naturpark Siebengebirge" wird auch von den Ortstermin wie an genanntem Freitag mitgestaltet. Rechts- und sachkundigen Beistand wird uns der ebenfalls anwesende und mit dem Thema vertraute Rechtsreferent der DIMB, Tilmann Kluge, geben.

Es ist leider wie bei anderen bekannten Ereignissen: "Wer jetzt schweigt, schweige fÃ¼r immer!" Die Mountainbiker haben ihre Chance gehabt, spÃ¤tere EinwÃ¤nde gelten nicht.

Wer mÃ¶chte, kann sich hier im LMB eintragen.


----------



## MasifCentralier (15. Oktober 2008)

Guten Abend allerseits,
ich habe jetzt nach langem suche endlich ne günstige Lyrik geschossen, hab aber noch keine neuen Laufräder.
Wenn jemand irgendein VR mit Steckachsnabe hat, dass er nicht braucht wäre es echt , wenn er mir das solange leihen könnte.
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Handlampe (22. Oktober 2008)

Hab mir zusammen mit Oli überlegt dem Beispiel der 7Hiller zu folgen und auch mal zu versuchen einen festen Termin zum biken zu etablieren. 

Für das TT bietet sich natürlich die Tomburg an.

Als kleine Erleichterung für alle die nicht direkt an der Tomburg wohnen (so wie ich  ) fänd ich folgende Geschichte interessant: 1 Mal im Monat gibt es einen anderen Startpunkt: In den Wintermonaten z.B. im Kottenforst.

Da ja auch einige Kollegen vom TT rund um die Tomburg biken ohne hier im Forum aktiv zu sein, dürfte es eigentlich auch kein Problem sein immer Ortskundige Geländeradfahrer anzutreffen.


Der regelmäßige Termin:
*

Jeden Sonntag: 11 Uhr an der Tomburg.*


*Jeden letzten Sonntag im Monat: Ein alternativer Startpunkt.*



Gestartet wird jeweils pünktlich um 11 Uhr.


----------



## ultra2 (22. Oktober 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hab mir zusammen mit Oli überlegt dem Beispiel der 7Hiller zu folgen und auch mal zu versuchen einen festen Termin zum biken zu etablieren.
> 
> Für das TT bietet sich natürlich die Tomburg an.
> 
> ...



Das ist ja mal eine sehr schöne Idee die uns Uwe da hat.
Hat natürlich den Nachteil das TEAM III häufiger mal auftauchen könnte.


----------



## Enrgy (22. Oktober 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Hat natürlich den Nachteil das TEAM III häufiger mal auftauchen könnte.



...auch wenn keine 5 Kaffee+Kuchenpausen gemacht werden?


----------



## grüner Frosch (22. Oktober 2008)

Schöne Idee,

versuche, ab und an auch mal dabei zu sein. 

Mein Haupttag ist halt der Samstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (22. Oktober 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hab mir zusammen mit Oli überlegt dem Beispiel der 7Hiller zu folgen und auch mal zu versuchen einen festen Termin zum biken zu etablieren.
> 
> Für das TT bietet sich natürlich die Tomburg an.
> 
> ...



Ich will ja keine Drohungen aussprechen, aber wenn sich das etabliert komme ich ab und zu mal vorbei!!

Gruß


----------



## joscho (22. Oktober 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...auch wenn keine 5 Kaffee+Kuchenpausen gemacht werden?



Ja sicher. Im Winter nehmen wir auch Glühwein, Eierpunsch und Currywurst


----------



## Hammelhetzer (22. Oktober 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Schöne Idee,
> 
> versuche, ab und an auch mal dabei zu sein.
> 
> Mein Haupttag ist halt der Samstag.





grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Ich darf nur am Sonntag



Fröschchen, 

du bist vorallem verwirrt.Du mußt mal wieder gescheucht werden


----------



## Handlampe (22. Oktober 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal eine sehr schöne Idee die uns Uwe da hat.
> Hat natürlich den Nachteil das TEAM III häufiger mal auftauchen könnte.



Ich bitte darum





redrace schrieb:


> Ich will ja keine Drohungen aussprechen, aber wenn sich das etabliert komme ich ab und zu mal vorbei!!
> 
> Gruß




Ich bitte darum



grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Schöne Idee,
> 
> versuche, ab und an auch mal dabei zu sein.



Ich bitte darum


----------



## Handlampe (22. Oktober 2008)

Na, das passt ja: Nächster Sonntag ist der letzte Sonntag im Monat. Also alternativer Startort: Siebengebirge


----------



## Rote Laterne (23. Oktober 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Na, das passt ja: Nächster Sonntag ist der letzte Sonntag im Monat. Also alternativer Startort: Siebengebirge



Bin ja schon sehr gespannt, wie das Outfit von gewissen Tussis aussieht 
Aufgepasst, wir werden noch Ehrenmitglieder im Verschönerungsverein Siebengebirge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (23. Oktober 2008)

*


Handlampe schrieb:



			Na, das passt ja: Nächster Sonntag ist der letzte Sonntag im Monat. Also alternativer Startort: Siebengebirge

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....



HUHU
Das fängt ja gut an!! Ich bin ARBEITEN*


----------



## black (24. Oktober 2008)

blitzfitz schrieb:


>



besser spät als nie,

hier der passende "shortcut" zum pic... 

hoffe der hauptfilm kommt bald in die kinos...


----------



## Tinchen12 (24. Oktober 2008)

black schrieb:


> hier der passende "shortcut" zum pic...



Live sah das irgendwie steiler und imposanter aus!


----------



## Handlampe (24. Oktober 2008)

Für Alle Schweizcrossteilnehmer: 
Der Film geht gut voran. Ich bin schon bei Tag 5

Ich denke, die Premiere wird noch dieses Jahr über die Bühne gehen.



P.S.

Den Film gibt es zur Zeit ohne Material von Herrn Lünenbachhausen. 

Jörg, wo sind die Bilder ???


----------



## Handlampe (26. Oktober 2008)

Da Ralf bis jetzt noch nichts geschrieben hat:

Die TUSSI TOUR heute wird umgewandelt:

Es gibt jetzt eine "normale" gemütliche Tour durch den Kottenforst. 2 Gründe:

1. Drachenlauf im Siebengebirge
2. Wenig Teilnehmer bei der TussiTour....da lohnt sich die Verkleiderei nicht.

Startzeit ist die Gleiche.
Startort ist ein wenig anders: Fähre Königswinter-Mehlem - auf der Mehlemer Seite.

Also, wer noch Lust hat auf eine lockere Runde.


----------



## Frau P (26. Oktober 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wenig Teilnehmer bei der TussiTour....da lohnt sich die Verkleiderei nicht.



Du traust Dich doch nur nicht.


----------



## Tazz (26. Oktober 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Da Ralf bis jetzt noch nichts geschrieben hat:
> 
> Die TUSSI TOUR heute wird umgewandelt:
> 
> ...



Tja ja ja leider kann ich nicht ......

ihr habt auch eine Gegenveranstaltung heute in Wideck da könntet ihr euch doch zusammen tun 

ansonsten,.... euch natürlich auch viel Spaß  und ich hoffe das wir mal wieder zusammen fahren


----------



## Handlampe (26. Oktober 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> ihr habt auch eine Gegenveranstaltung heute in Wideck da könntet ihr euch doch zusammen tun




Wideck.... kenn ich nicht....will ich, glaub ich, auch garnicht hin


----------



## Tazz (26. Oktober 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wideck.... kenn ich nicht....will ich, glaub ich, auch garnicht hin



Schätzelein 

war doch bloß ein Vorschlag 

 und jetzt eh zu spät .....

Aber hey  ! schön ist es dort schon ..... ja ja ja ich weiß schon , bei euch ist es auch schön


----------



## Enrgy (26. Oktober 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Schätzelein



 Habsch was verpasst?!

Schönen Abend noch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (26. Oktober 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Habsch was verpasst?!
> 
> Schönen Abend noch....




.......................

.......also wenn Du so fragst ......... *Nö *


dito


----------



## Rote Laterne (1. November 2008)

So! Keiner sagt was über die geänderte TeamTomburgTussiTour. Das geht ja gar nicht. 
Also zuerst wurde die Lokalität wegen dem Drachenlauf im 7Gebirge geändert. Und dann sollten alle als OttoNormalos kommen .... 


Da hat sich doch eine Tussi gedacht, "Ich bretzel mich doch nicht tagelang auf, geh zum Friseur, Maniküre und kauf mir noch ein hübsches Outfit, um es dann in den Schrank zu legen."  






   Damit ihr auch was zu sehen habt - jetzt hat auch das Foto hochladen endlich geklappt.... guckt ihr hier:



Darf ich vorstellen: [email protected]

Danke für den Spaß, die tolle Tour und nette Mitfahrer.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (1. November 2008)

Der Film zur Team Tomburg Fototour im Ahrtal ist fertig und einigermaßen vorzeigbar geraten. Sei gnädig mit Eurem Urteil und habt viel Spaß beim Gucken!

Zum Kino bitte hier entlang.

Grüße
Claus.


----------



## Handlampe (1. November 2008)

Jau....ich hatte schon mein abendliches Kinoprogramm....

Sehr fein, dein Film, Claus


----------



## ultra2 (1. November 2008)

Nun wo der Uwe recht hat...
...sehr schönes Video


----------



## Enrgy (1. November 2008)

Da fliegt man im scheinbar schmuddelig beginnenden Frühherbst in den sonnigen Süden, nur um dann hinterher mit solchen Aufnahmen aus der Heimat gequält zu werden - rabäääääh 

Sehr schönes Vid!


----------



## MieMaMeise (1. November 2008)

Tolles Video, echt gelungen!


----------



## Daywalker74 (2. November 2008)

enä, wat wor dat schööönnn. herz was willst du mehr!!

klasse video, sollte für den deutschen filmpreis vorgeschlagen werden


----------



## PacMan (2. November 2008)

Ja, danke für das Video, Claus! Ist echt gut geworden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (2. November 2008)

Feine schnelle Runde heute mit dem "Kern"

Mit Oli, Markus, Thomas, Helmut und mir waren ja mal endlich wieder alle am Start. Für Fotos hatte ich heute keine Zeit, sonst wäre ich ziemlich abgehangen worden....hatte auch so schon meine Probleme

Trotzdem sehr schön.


----------



## surftigresa (2. November 2008)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Der Film zur Team Tomburg Fototour im Ahrtal ist fertig und einigermaßen vorzeigbar geraten. Sei gnädig mit Eurem Urteil und habt viel Spaß beim Gucken!
> 
> Zum Kino bitte hier entlang.
> 
> ...


 
Sehr schönes Video Claus. Nur den Sturz hättest Du auch rausschneiden können 

@Boris,
ich habe Deinen Rat befolgt und mir für vorne einen neuen Mantel besorgt. Und ich muss sagen, ich bin hellaufbegeistert. Damit wäre das natürlich nicht passiert 

Grüsse aus Lippstadt,
Melanie


----------



## grüner Frosch (3. November 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Feine schnelle Runde heute mit dem "Kern"
> 
> Mit Oli, Markus, Thomas, Helmut und mir waren ja mal endlich wieder alle am Start. Für Fotos hatte ich heute keine Zeit, sonst wäre ich ziemlich abgehangen worden....hatte auch so schon meine Probleme
> 
> Trotzdem sehr schön.



Ist nich so schlimm, schließlich übst Du schon für den Winterpokal! Außerdem liegt es auch ein bisgen am Alter!



surftigresa schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Video Claus. Nur den Sturz hättest Du auch rausschneiden können
> 
> @Boris,
> ich habe Deinen Rat befolgt und mir für vorne einen neuen Mantel besorgt. Und ich muss sagen, ich bin hellaufbegeistert. Damit wäre das natürlich nicht passiert
> ...



Natürlich, das konnte man auf dem Video sehr gut erkennen, daß es nur am Vorderreifen lag!

So, habe meinen ersten Punkt eingetragen


----------



## snacky (3. November 2008)

Hallo Team Tomburg,

ich habe eben mal mit Claus geschrieben und ihm gesagt,dass ich gerne bei Touren teilnehmen möchte.
Ich hätte höllen Lust....

Wäre toll wenn ihr in Forum schreibt,wann ihr wieder eien Tour vorhabt...


Dann wollte ich fragen,ob irgentwer in der Nähe von bornheim wohnt...


MFG
AleX


----------



## redrace (3. November 2008)

snacky schrieb:


> Hallo Team Tomburg,
> 
> Dann wollte ich fragen,ob irgentwer in der Nähe von bornheim wohnt...
> 
> ...



Schau mal hier: http://www.mtb-walberberg.de/


----------



## snacky (3. November 2008)

danke redrace.

Habe günther gestern schon eine mail geschrieben.Warte noch auf seine antwort.

Dann wollte ich fragen ,ob wer hier eigentlich auch im kottenforst fährt bzw. schöne parts kennt....

Danke

AleX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (3. November 2008)

*WERBUNG*
Die Bonner Nachtradler aka Kottenförster treffen sich stehts jeden Dienstag um 18:30Uhr an der Waldau im Kottenforst. Zu besonderen Anlässen, starten wir auch mal um 18:30Uhr in Beuel bei T-Mobile um das 7GB und den Kottenforst unsicher zu machen 
Ob und wo gefahren wird, steht jeweils immer im Thread (nicht im LMB).
*WERBUNG*


----------



## konsors (3. November 2008)

snacky schrieb:


> danke redrace.
> Dann wollte ich fragen ,ob wer hier eigentlich auch im kottenforst fährt bzw. schöne parts kennt....


Hallo AlleX,
meiner einer fährt im Kottenforst. Jedoch viel auf'm Asphalt und den Waldautobahnen. 
Würde aber auch gerne mal andere Wege durch den K-Forst kennen lernen.


----------



## snacky (3. November 2008)

konsors schrieb:


> Hallo AlleX,
> meiner einer fährt im Kottenforst. Jedoch viel auf'm Asphalt und den Waldautobahnen.
> Würde aber auch gerne mal andere Wege durch den K-Forst kennen lernen.



Hi konsors.Da kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen,da ich selber keine Strecken im K-Forst kenne.

Vielleicht können wir uns ja gemeinsam auf die Suche machen.

MFG
AleX


----------



## Enrgy (3. November 2008)

Vielleicht bietet Uwe aka Handlampe nochmal die Trailrunde durch den Kottenforst an...


----------



## Hammelhetzer (3. November 2008)

Vorsicht! Im Kottenforst wimmelt es vor grauen Killereichhörnchen, die sich von Mountainbikern ernähren!!! Deswegen niemals in unbekannte Wege einfahren und selber ausprobieren, wie's weitergeht.

Lebensgefahr!


----------



## MasifCentralier (3. November 2008)

:d


----------



## Handlampe (6. November 2008)

Wir sind gerade noch ein wenig durch den dunklen Kottenforst gecruised, dabei am Zuschlag vorbei gekommen und überlegt: Mal nachhören ob es noch einen Termin für die TT-Weihnachtfeier dort gibt.
Im Dezember war natürlich schon alles dicht. Daher gibt es die Feier im November.


TeamTomburg Weihnachtsfeier:

28.11.2008
*
Restaurant: Im Zuschlag*

Mitten im Kottenforst​

Ich hab einen Tisch für 15 Personen fest gemacht...es können aber auch ruhig ein paar mehr kommen 

Ab einer bestimmten Personenzahl hat uns die Wirtin vorgeschlagen 3 Menues zur Auswahl zu geben, da a la carte zu Essen dann ein wenig schwierig wird.

Hier geht es zum Termin


----------



## grüner Frosch (6. November 2008)

Das wurde ja auch mal Zeit mit dem Weihnachtsessen

Hier mal etwas zu Orientierung:

http://www.buschhoven.de/ausflugsziele/walschaenke.htm

Dort hatte auch der Stammtisch stattgefunden.


----------



## Enrgy (6. November 2008)

Bin dabei! 

Und olle Teile zum wichteln find ich genug im Keller, das wird ein Spaß, höhö!


----------



## on any sunday (6. November 2008)

An ollen Teilen sollte es auch bei mir nicht scheitern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (7. November 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Das wurde ja auch mal Zeit mit dem Weihnachtsessen
> 
> Hier mal etwas zu Orientierung:
> 
> ...



...besser spät als nie!!!!


----------



## Daywalker74 (8. November 2008)

klasse tour!

rückblick:
um 14uhr treffen sich ja bekanntlich die 7hills an der fähre königswinter. so auch heute. aber was war heute los? habe mich gefragt, wo der bus gestanden hat, mit der aufschrift sevenhills-reisen! wenn man sich nicht verzählt hatte, waren es 17 biker.
nach der ersten auffahrt (nachtigallental) wurde klar, die gruppe war zu groß. also, wurden 2 gruppen gebildet 1mal schnell und 1 mal ganz schnell!

aber da gibt es ja noch das"berühmte" ausscheidungsrennen............,das die 7 hills auch gut drauf haben. wer hat's erfunden?

leute, das war eine super-tour! danke an das 7gestirn.

aber eine frage bleibt noch offen. konnte der DHL Bote sein Paket noch zustellen?


----------



## Fungrisu (9. November 2008)

Hi Thomas,
ja das war schon ein Anblick als ich um kurz vor 14 Uhr zur Fähre kam.
Ich hatte bei dem Wetter schon damit gerechnet das wir ein paar mehr sein würden als sonst. Aber als ich dann gesehen habe wer alles da war 

Ich habe aber 18 Biker gezhält (davon 4 Bikerinnnnnenennn)

Schön das es dir SPASS gemacht hat 

Jetzt weißt du wenigstens was du sonst die Samstage verpasst hast die du nicht da warst 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Handlampe (9. November 2008)

Wer kennt sich denn hier mit sevenload aus?

Claus hatte ja schon einiges darüber geschrieben, das man Bilder nicht mehr direkt verlinken kann. Wenn ich aber jetzt über den Button "In Website/Blog einbinden" gehe passiert folgendes:







...kein Bild wird angezeigt.....nur der Code


----------



## Eifelwolf (9. November 2008)

In Deinem Link muss lediglich alles vor und hinter den Anführungzeichen (") entfernt werden. Bilder, die bereits im Internet (also auch Sevenload) existent sind, können natürlich verlinkt werden.


----------



## Enrgy (10. November 2008)

Hey Olli, coole Jacke! Quasi prädestiniert für die Tomburg-Tussi-Touren...


----------



## Giom (10. November 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Hey Olli, coole Jacke! Quasi prädestiniert für die Tomburg-Tussi-Touren...


 
Die hat er schon lange, aber von Hinten fällt die weniger auf


----------



## supasini (10. November 2008)

vor allem darf er mit der Jacke nicht Rennradfahren: wir haben ihn am Samstag in Berg getroffen. Mannmannmnann, was hat der olli für ein pornöses Rennrad! Obergeil das Teil!


----------



## rpo35 (10. November 2008)

Laß dich nicht verarschen Olli, die Jacke ist kultig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scottti (10. November 2008)

Damit sich keiner falsche Hoffnungen macht:

*Die Jacke wird nicht verwichtelt! *


----------



## Enrgy (10. November 2008)

Scottti schrieb:


> Damit sich keiner falsche Hoffnungen macht:
> 
> *Die Jacke wird nicht verwichtelt! *




 rabääääh, haben will!!


----------



## supasini (10. November 2008)

Scottti schrieb:


> Damit sich keiner falsche Hoffnungen macht:
> 
> *Die Jacke wird nicht verwichtelt! *



verdammt!


----------



## Handlampe (10. November 2008)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> In Deinem Link muss lediglich alles vor und hinter den Anführungzeichen (") entfernt werden. Bilder, die bereits im Internet (also auch Sevenload) existent sind, können natürlich verlinkt werden.



Danke Helmut.

Übrigens fehlt bei dem Bild das zweite T in den Anführungszeichen 

Das ist auch übrigens das einzige Bild der gestrigen Tour. Pause im Cafe T in Bad Münstereifel.

Danke an Olli, der wieder mir völlig neue Trails aus dem Hut gezaubert hat.

Übrigens geht es bei uns in der nächsten Woche ein wenig ruhiger zu.


----------



## surftigresa (10. November 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Übrigens geht es bei uns in der nächsten Woche ein wenig ruhiger zu.


 
Was ist denn mit Euch los?  Kann man sich darauf verlassen oder wird die Tour im letzten Moment wieder auf schnell geändert? 

Hast Du schon eine Idee, was und wie lange ihr fahren wollt?

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Handlampe (11. November 2008)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit Euch los?  Kann man sich darauf verlassen oder wird die Tour im letzten Moment wieder auf schnell geändert?
> 
> Hast Du schon eine Idee, was und wie lange ihr fahren wollt?
> 
> ...



Neenee, Melanie. Es kann zwar durchaus sein, das auch ein paar schnellere Kollegen dabei sind, aber ich werde auf jeden Fall eine langsamere Runde drehen. Notfalls teilen wir halt die Gruppe.

Genaue Daten kann ich dir allerdings nicht geben, da richten wir uns nach Lust und Laune der Mitfahrer. Zumindest kannst du dich auf ca.4 Stunden Tourlänge einstellen. Ob wir jetzt bei diesen 4 Stunden nur auf dem Rad sitzen, oder vielleicht auch eine längere Pause bei Kaffee und Kuchen machen....wer weiss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (12. November 2008)

OK, dann bin ich gerne dabei 

Natürlich nur wegen den 4 Stunden fahren, nicht wegen dem Kuchen


----------



## MieMaMeise (14. November 2008)

Wer reist denn am Sonntag mit dem Rad aus Bonn an und könnte mich mitschleifen? Bin mir über die optimale Wegfindung noch nicht so im klaren...


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. November 2008)

Hallo Uwe das ist ja ne super Idee mit dem Sonntagstreff, ich hoffe ich schaffe es morgen auch Gruß Micha.


----------



## grüner Frosch (15. November 2008)

surftigresa schrieb:


> OK, dann bin ich gerne dabei
> 
> Natürlich nur wegen den 4 Stunden fahren, nicht wegen dem Kuchen



Denk dran:  In den Pausen immer schön Kreise fahren, und wenn Du doch mal absteigst, beim Gespräch das Vorderrad hochheben und schnell drehen


----------



## MieMaMeise (16. November 2008)

Los raus mit der Sprache, wer hat sein Teller gestern nicht aufgegessen?


----------



## supasini (16. November 2008)

Ich!
Ich esse grundsätzlich nur das, was auf dem Teller drauf ist, das Geschirr wird bei uns aus ökologischen und ökonomischen Gründen nach einer Reinigung wiederverwendet.


----------



## Enrgy (16. November 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> Ich!
> Ich esse grundsätzlich nur das, was auf dem Teller drauf ist, das Geschirr wird bei uns aus ökologischen und ökonomischen Gründen nach einer Reinigung wiederverwendet.




...und fürs Gebiss wäre der Verzehr des Tellers ebenfalls weniger förderlich...


----------



## surftigresa (17. November 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Denk dran: In den Pausen immer schön Kreise fahren, und wenn Du doch mal absteigst, beim Gespräch das Vorderrad hochheben und schnell drehen


 
Bei dem Sch..wetter müssen die Punkte eh mindestens doppelt zählen 

Aber ansonsten war es natürlich eine tolle Tour  Nur von der Gegend konnte ich leider nichts sehen, da die Brille nicht mehr sauber zu kriegen war


----------



## Bagatellschaden (18. November 2008)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Bei dem Sch..wetter müssen die Punkte eh mindestens doppelt zählen



Wobei man natürlich konstatieren muss, dass Melanie, glaubt man ihrem Fotoalbum, am allerliebsten, wenn nicht ausschließlich bei solchem Wetter unterwegs ist und die Kalenderfototour im schönsten Sonnenschein von ihr nur unter großem Verzicht mitgefahren wurde. 

Claus.


----------



## surftigresa (18. November 2008)

Jaja, man kann es sich ja nicht immer aussuchen... ab und an muss man halt auch Sonnenschein in Kauf nehmen 

Aber die Quittung für Sonntag habe ich diese Nacht bekommen => krank  
Gestern abend bin ich noch mal schön laufen gegangen und jetzt streikt der Körper... Naja, heute regnet es ja auch gar nicht. Also nichts verpasst 

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (18. November 2008)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Jaja, man kann es sich ja nicht immer aussuchen... ab und an muss man halt auch Sonnenschein in Kauf nehmen
> 
> Aber die Quittung für Sonntag habe ich diese Nacht bekommen => krank
> Gestern abend bin ich noch mal schön laufen gegangen und jetzt streikt der Körper... Naja, heute regnet es ja auch gar nicht. Also nichts verpasst
> ...



Dann mal gute Besserung

Warste am Sonntag zu dünn angezogen? Oder sind die Tomburger zu langsam gefahren?


----------



## Giom (18. November 2008)

Scottti schrieb:


> Damit sich keiner falsche Hoffnungen macht:
> 
> *Die Jacke wird nicht verwichtelt! *


 
kannst Du in der Tat nicht machen, ist schon kultobjekt in der TT-Geschichte

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1088100&postcount=15


----------



## Giom (18. November 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Oder sind die Tomburger zu langsam gefahren?


 
geil... das geht wieder los, TT v. TTL


----------



## surftigresa (18. November 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Dann mal gute Besserung
> 
> Warste am Sonntag zu dünn angezogen? Oder sind die Tomburger zu langsam gefahren?


 
Danke!
Ich glaube ich sollte mir einfach so langsam mal eine lange Hose kaufen  Aber das Tempo war wirklich ungewohnt human... oder vielleicht haben sich auch einfach nur schon die 2 Wochen WP-Training bezahlt gemacht


----------



## grüner Frosch (18. November 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> geil... das geht wieder los, TT v. TTL



Obwohl eigentlich nicht. Ich habe meine Tempo mittlerweile komplett auf reinem Genußfahrer umgestellt, großes Vorbild ist Herr Sonntag! Kommt auch immer und überall an!




surftigresa schrieb:


> Danke!
> Ich glaube ich sollte mir einfach so langsam mal eine lange Hose kaufen  Aber das Tempo war wirklich ungewohnt human... oder vielleicht haben sich auch einfach nur schon die 2 Wochen WP-Training bezahlt gemacht



tststs, noch kurze Hose!!!!! kein Wunder


Ich sage doch, bei Deinem Trainingspensum wartest du im Frühjahr auf uns. 







 P.S. - in Bornheim gibt es eine gute Eisdiele, kannst Dir ja schon einmal 3 Kugeln aussuchen


----------



## surftigresa (18. November 2008)

Wie, so schnell gebt ihr auf?


----------



## grüner Frosch (18. November 2008)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Wie, so schnell gebt ihr auf?



Ja hallo, schau mal bitte Dein Punktekonto an! Wie sollen wir das bei so einem Verlauf aufholen können? Da müßte ich ja bald täglich einen NR durchführen


----------



## grüner Frosch (18. November 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> geil... das geht wieder los, TT v. TTL



Nochmal ich

Warum fährst Du eigentlich Dienstags nicht mit uns?


----------



## Enrgy (18. November 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1088100&postcount=15



Jou, und daher stammt auch das Blitzfitz Avatar-Bildchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (18. November 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Warum fährst Du eigentlich Dienstags nicht mit uns?


Weil sie sich vorgenommen hat immer bei uns mit zufahren


----------



## RennKröte (18. November 2008)

Hi hi, der Franzmann ist jetzt eine SIE MiMaMeise hast Du Dich nur verlesen, oder hab ich da was verpasst?!?!?!?

Grüßlies 
Krötchen


----------



## MieMaMeise (18. November 2008)

Oh sry, bin heut nen bissel verplant meinen Post bitte auf surftigresa umlinken. Ich sollte mehr Rad fahren und weniger woanders rumlungern.


----------



## Giom (18. November 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Warum fährst Du eigentlich Dienstags nicht mit uns?


 
bin die letzten 10 Tagen kränklich gewesen, aber ansonstens fahre ich in letzter Zeit häufiger Grundlage am Rhein von 6h00 bis 7h00 morgens. Kannst Dich gerne anschliessen.


----------



## surftigresa (18. November 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> bin die letzten 10 Tagen kränklich gewesen, aber ansonstens fahre ich in letzter Zeit häufiger Grundlage am Rhein von 6h00 bis 7h00 morgens. Kannst Dich gerne anschliessen.


 
Es ist immer wieder schön zu wissen, dass es Leute gibt, die noch bekloppter sind als ich 

@Daniel,
ich würde mich Euch ja liebend gerne anschliessen, aber ihr seid ja leider so weit weg  Da bleibt mir unter der Woche nur das blöde Rad im Studio


----------



## Giom (18. November 2008)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Es ist immer wieder schön zu wissen, dass es Leute gibt, die noch bekloppter sind als ich


 
wenn jetzt ich für 'ne kleine Stunde am Rhein entlang um 6h für bekloppt gehalten werde

bin nicht bekloppt ich mach doch keine bekloppte sachen... nie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (18. November 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> wenn jetzt ich für 'ne kleine Stunde am Rhein entlang um 6h für bekloppt gehalten werde
> 
> bin nicht bekloppt ich mach doch keine bekloppte sachen... nie


 
Sorry!!!! War doch nicht böse gemeint  Aber kannst ja mal eine Umfrage starten.


----------



## grüner Frosch (18. November 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Oh sry, bin heut nen bissel verplant meinen Post bitte auf surftigresa umlinken. Ich sollte mehr Rad fahren und weniger woanders rumlungern.



Nix da.  Der spanische Tiger bleibt beim TTL


----------



## grüner Frosch (18. November 2008)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Sorry!!!! War doch nicht böse gemeint  Aber kannst ja mal eine Umfrage starten.



Mach Dir nix draus - hier im Forum ist bekannt, daß der kleine Franzose ab und zu mal etwas bekloppt ist!!


----------



## Handlampe (18. November 2008)

Es gibt natürlich auch dieses Jahr wieder das fast schon traditionelle Ahrtalglühen. 

Dieses Mal gibt es aber einmal was Anderes: Abschließendes Apres-Biking auf dem Lucia Markt in Rech. Dieser Weihnachtsmarkt findet nur an einem Wochenende im Dezember statt und soll sehr schön sein.


Zur Anmeldung geht es hier


----------



## Enrgy (18. November 2008)

Ich habs befürchtet - am 7.12. kann ich nicht. Die Regierung hat mir nen Termin reingedrückt.
Und damit das nicht genug ist, wird sicherlich herrlichstes Bikewetter sein, während ich bei Kaffee und Kuchen drinnen fremder Leuts Nachwuchs begutachten darf....:kotz:


----------



## MasifCentralier (18. November 2008)

Hi,
wie lang soll eigentlich die Weihnachtsfeier so gehen. Wir haben nämlich Karten für Alich&Pause an besagtem 28. Ich würde gerne nachher noch dazu stoßen, allerdings wenn ad schon um elf Sense ist wird das nix.
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## grüner Frosch (19. November 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> wenn jetzt ich für 'ne kleine Stunde am Rhein entlang um 6h für bekloppt gehalten werde
> 
> bin nicht bekloppt ich mach doch keine bekloppte sachen... nie



Und, heute morgen schon den Rheinschiffern gewunken


----------



## Giom (19. November 2008)

nö, aber 30 min auf der rolle vor den Sportnachrichten


----------



## grüner Frosch (19. November 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> nö, aber 30 min auf der rolle vor den Sportnachrichten



So langsam lohnt es wieder, Sport in der Glotze zu verfolgen. Die ersten Ski-Rennen wurden schon übertragen


----------



## Enrgy (19. November 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> So langsam lohnt es wieder, Sport in der Glotze zu verfolgen. Die ersten Ski-Rennen wurden schon übertragen



Nö. Bis auf A1GP sind alle Motorsportserien im Winterschlaf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (19. November 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ich habs befürchtet - am 7.12. kann ich nicht. Die Regierung hat mir nen Termin reingedrückt.
> Und damit das nicht genug ist, wird sicherlich herrlichstes Bikewetter sein, während ich bei Kaffee und Kuchen drinnen fremder Leuts Nachwuchs begutachten darf....:kotz:



Dann werden wir einfach einen Glühwein für dich mit trinken  Die Tour am Sonntag war doch geil bis auf die Temperaturen da hatte Olli schon recht. 10 Grad kälter wäre perfekt gewesen oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Giom (19. November 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Nö. Bis auf A1GP sind alle Motorsportserien im Winterschlaf...


 
auf den französischen Sendern über Sat gibt's interessanteres

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKVpN9nKNVI&feature=related


----------



## grüner Frosch (19. November 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> auf den französischen Sendern über Sat gibt's interessanteres
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKVpN9nKNVI&feature=related



 das ist ja ein Kampfschw*****. Ne, dann doch lieber Genußradeln und ab und zu mal auf 2 Brettern stehen.


----------



## Redfraggle (19. November 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Hi,
> wie lang soll eigentlich die Weihnachtsfeier so gehen. Wir haben nämlich Karten für Alich&Pause an besagtem 28. Ich würde gerne nachher noch dazu stoßen, allerdings wenn ad schon um elf Sense ist wird das nix.
> Gruß
> Sebastian



Leider hat das Lokal nur solange geöffnet, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß ein harter Kern an einer anderen Stätte weiterfeiert!
Viele Grüße an das Goldkelchen

P.S.: Hatte gehofft, Du würdest ein paar schöne Weihnachtslieder vortragen!!!


----------



## MasifCentralier (19. November 2008)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Leider hat das Lokal nur solange geöffnet, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß ein harter Kern an einer anderen Stätte weiterfeiert!
> Viele Grüße an das Goldkelchen
> 
> P.S.: Hatte gehofft, Du würdest ein paar schöne Weihnachtslieder vortragen!!!



Aber natürlich... wenn du mich auf der Ukulele begleitest


----------



## Giom (20. November 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Daher bitte ich jeden Teilnehmer ein kleines Geschenk mitzubringen. Vorzugsweise natürlich was für's Rad - je alberner - je oller, je besser. *Funktionieren sollte das jeweilige Teil natürlich noch.*


 
Hätte 'nen Merida Carbonrahmen mitbringen können, aber bei der Bedingung ist es jetzt ausgeschlossen


----------



## Handlampe (23. November 2008)

Ich sollte vielleicht doch einen Fahrradladen an der Tomburg auf machen. Verschleißteile dürften der Renner werden.

Nach der letzten Tour am Sonntag mit feinem Dauerregen am Ende, war es dieses Mal leichter Schneefall- natürlich gepaart mit Temperaturen um die 2 Grad- also zu warm für hartgefrorenen Boden- aber schon kalt genug, damit der Schlamm am Rahmen schon leicht anfriert. GAANZ TOLL.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (24. November 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Nach der letzten Tour am Sonntag mit feinem Dauerregen am Ende, war es dieses Mal leichter Schneefall- natürlich gepaart mit Temperaturen um die 2 Grad- also zu warm für hartgefrorenen Boden- aber schon kalt genug, damit der Schlamm am Rahmen schon leicht anfriert. GAANZ TOLL.



Jau, so ging's mir , resp. meinem Bike am Samstag. Ich war in den Gegend Hohe Warte im Schnee(-matsch) unterwegs. Nach zwei Stunden war die Kassette zu einem eisigen Konus gefroren und der Umwerfer verharrte zu einem Eisblock erstarrt auf dem mittleren Ritzel. Zurück am Auto hat's mich eine frostige Viertelstunde gekostet, den Panzer aus gefrorenem Matsch vom Rahmen zu kratzen. Nee, war kein Spaß.

Bis Matsch
Claus.



(Dafür konnte ich gestern Abend nicht wiederstehen und musste den neuen Outback mal im Schnee ausprobieren. Das allerdings war ein - zugegeben ökologisch inkorrekter - Spaß )


----------



## Pardus (24. November 2008)

Für so einen Fall kann ich nur den Dir Worker empfehlen... Hab ich zu meinem vierzigsten geschenkt bekommen...

http://www.oneview.de/user/discover.jsf?name=mac_cgn&tags=Dirtworker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (24. November 2008)

du meinst das hier: http://www.dirtworker.de/
ist das wirklich so gut, wie der Werbefilm suggeriert? Wär ja ein schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk...


----------



## Pardus (24. November 2008)

Du bekommst zumindest den Schlamm gut herunter gespült. Die Qualität von dem Teil ist wirklich gut. Der Wassertank reicht für ca. 2 Räder. Natürlich, ist das Rad nicht so sauber als wenn man es gründlich mit Schwamm und Shampoo reinigt. Ich würde es mir auf jeden Fall wieder  schenken lassen...

Gruß Guido


----------



## Giom (24. November 2008)

den Teil habe ich auch, und ich bin davon begeistert. Wenn man in einer wohnung wohnt und keinen Gartenschlauch hat, ist es optimal. Es kommt nicht viel druck raus, reicht aber in der tat zum rad sauber machen.


----------



## on any sunday (24. November 2008)

Pardus schrieb:


> mit Schwamm und Shampoo reinigt.
> Gruß Guido



Und wenn man meint, das Wasser wäre alle, erst immer nach der Stromversorgung schauen, dann wird der Benz auch weniger dreckig. 

Nimmst du eigentlich das Shampoo gegen fettigen, schuppigen oder trockenen Dreck?


----------



## jokomen (24. November 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Nimmst du eigentlich das Shampoo gegen fettigen, schuppigen oder trockenen Dreck?



Du Unwissender!  Natürlich das gute Shampoo mit dem Repair-Effekt und Pflegeölen. Da kannste Dir nach dem Waschen die Wartung sparen !


----------



## Bagatellschaden (24. November 2008)

Ich tu' immer noch 'ne Anti-Aging-Creme drauf. Hält den Verschleiss in Grenzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (24. November 2008)

verdammt! wenn ich den Tipp schon früher bekommen hätte... hätte ich viel Geld sparen können 
eben noch 5 Ketten bestellt, ob ich die nun jemals aufbrauchen werde?!


----------



## Enrgy (24. November 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> eben noch 5 Ketten bestellt, ob ich die nun jemals aufbrauchen werde?!



5 Ketten? Aber man hat doch vorne bloß 3 Blätter, wo willste denn die restlichen zwei hinbauen?


----------



## supasini (24. November 2008)

du weißt doch, dass ich nicht so weit zählen kann.


----------



## Enrgy (24. November 2008)

Ach soo, deshalb haste immer noch nur 2 Räder...


----------



## surftigresa (24. November 2008)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Jau, so ging's mir , resp. meinem Bike am Samstag. Ich war in den Gegend Hohe Warte im Schnee(-matsch) unterwegs.
> Bis Matsch
> Claus.


 
Ja bin ich denn die einzige, die mal wieder richtigen Schnee gefunden hat?  Samstag morgen waren es schon locker 10cm geschlossene Schneedecke  Nur leider hat es auch geschneit wie jeck. Nach 3 Stunden war ich dann so erfroren (ich hatte immer noch keine lange Hose ), dass ich das Rad einfach nur noch ins Auto geschmissen habe. Die Eisbrocken haben sich dann ziemlich schnell von selber aufgelöst... war eine ziemliche Sauerei....
Naja, ich habe aber daraus gelernt. Sonntag bin ich dann direkt mit dem Rad zum Wald. Mittlerweile war der Schnee auch weiter unten angekommen 

Habt ihr schon eine Lösung für zugefrorene Klick-Pedale gefunden?

Gruss aus dem winterlichen Lippstadt,
Melanie


----------



## supasini (24. November 2008)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon eine Lösung für zugefrorene Klick-Pedale gefunden?



Bei Eis und Schnee keine fahren! Ich hab an meinem Winterrad Flats dran, mit Wanderschuhen und dicken Socken bleiben die Füße außerdem länger warm und trocken (ist allerdings auch relativ )


----------



## Bestuß (24. November 2008)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon eine Lösung für zugefrorene Klick-Pedale gefunden?
> 
> Gruss aus dem winterlichen Lippstadt,
> Melanie


Ja die von den_ kranken Brüdern_ benutzen! 













da fällt der Schnee(Eis) nach unten durch!


----------



## MieMaMeise (24. November 2008)

Bestuß schrieb:


> da fällt der Schnee(Eis) nach unten durch!


Naja, wenn es so ist wie bei Schlamm dann kann ich nur sagen. Ja auch bei Matsch funktionieren sie noch gut. ABER bei extrem viel Matsch, hat man genau so Probleme und muss das Gröbste erstmal wieder rauspuhlen.


----------



## MasifCentralier (24. November 2008)

Und, man legt sich bei jeder rutschigen Stelle galant auf die Seite, da wenn man Radschuhe anstatt von Puppenschüchen anhat nicht aus dem Pedal kommt.


----------



## Bestuß (24. November 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Naja, wenn es so ist wie bei Schlamm dann kann ich nur sagen. Ja auch bei Matsch funktionieren sie noch gut. ABER bei extrem viel Matsch, hat man genau so Probleme und muss das Gröbste erstmal wieder rauspuhlen.


Gut dann musst du versuchen nicht abzusteigen!

Also ich habe auch bei extremen Matsch noch nie Probleme mit dem einklicken gehabt obwohl ich schon Leute gesehen habe die damit(eggbeater) garnicht zu recht kamen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (24. November 2008)

fahre die crank bros schon ein paar jahren und hab weder im matsch noch im schnee probleme, kann ich auch nur weiter empfehlen. Und wenn du mit den noch Probleme hast, einfach immer schön auf dem rad bleiben und weitertretten


----------



## Handlampe (24. November 2008)

Bestuß schrieb:


> Gut dann musst du versuchen nicht abzusteigen!
> 
> Also ich habe auch bei extremen Matsch noch nie Probleme mit dem einklicken gehabt obwohl ich schon Leute gesehen habe die damit(eggbeater) garnicht zu recht kamen!




...ich z.B.  

Ich hab sie schon vor der Matschsaison vom Rad geschraubt.


----------



## MasifCentralier (24. November 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> fahre die crank bros schon ein paar jahren und hab weder im matsch noch im schnee probleme, kann ich auch nur weiter empfehlen. Und wenn du mit den noch Probleme hast, einfach immer schön auf dem rad bleiben und weitertretten



Die süßen Dinger die du anstelle voon Füßen hast, würd ich auch darausbekommen. Aber mit Schuhgröße >43 ist da aufgrund der kurzen Pedalachsen nichts zu machen.


----------



## surftigresa (24. November 2008)

Ok, ich glaube ich entscheide mich für die Version warme Wanderschuhe. Hört sich unkompliziert und vor allem wärmeversprechend an


----------



## Handlampe (24. November 2008)

Für Alle, die mal sehr gute Bikerfotos sehen wollen:

Schaut euch diese Seite mal an: 

Summitride.com

Da bleibt Einem die Spucke weg. Traumhafte Fotos. Ich hab mir da direkt ein Lesezeichen hin gesetzt.


----------



## MieMaMeise (24. November 2008)

Hatte bis jetzt auch erst einmal das Vergnügen nicht mehr in den Brüdern ein klicken zu dürfen und das war bei der Schlammschlacht in Daun. Dadurch, dass die Pedale eine so geringe Auflagefläche bieten sollte man auch im Downhill tatsächlich nicht aus klicken. In Leogang im Sommer hatte ich mir wirklich etwas mehr Auflage und Standfestigkeit gewünscht.


----------



## Bestuß (24. November 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Die süßen Dinger die du anstelle voon Füßen hast, würd ich auch darausbekommen. Aber mit Schuhgröße >43 ist da aufgrund der kurzen Pedalachsen nichts zu machen.


Kann ich jetzt nicht bestätigen.


----------



## MieMaMeise (24. November 2008)

Tolle Seite Uwe! Hier mal das direkte Fotoalbum. Klasse Fotos!


----------



## Handlampe (24. November 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Tolle Seite Uwe! Hier mal das direkte Fotoalbum. Klasse Fotos!



Jau, hab ich auch schon gesehen. Da sind absolute Profis am Werk....sowohl vor, wie auch hinter der Kamera. Wahnsinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (25. November 2008)

@seb: die axe ist 2mm kürzer als bei shimanos. Was die Auflagefläche angeht, klar, damit sind steife schuhe sinnvoll, aber schuhgröße hat nichts damit zu tun. MAn muss nur im technischen Passagen darauf achten, die Füsse immer gerade zu halten, sonst klicken die aus ohne vorwarnung.

@Uwe: colle seite !


----------



## supasini (25. November 2008)

Jau - und wenn du den Harald mal live hast fahren sehen weißt du, dass die Bilder zwar gestellt sind, man aber bei ihm fast ständig auf den Auslöser drücken könnte, so smooth sieht das aus.


----------



## Eifelwolf (25. November 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Jau, hab ich auch schon gesehen. Da sind absolute Profis am Werk....sowohl vor, wie auch hinter der Kamera. Wahnsinn


 
Uwe, der "absolute Profi" ist Fahrtechniktrainer in der Vereinigung, an die auch Du einen Jahresbeitrag bezahlst. Hier ist Harald in "zivil" zu sehen. Netter Kerl - und auch hier im Forum vertreten.


----------



## Enrgy (25. November 2008)

Schöne Bilder, wobei ich aber den Sinn solcher Aktionen schon in Frage stelle. Das Problem sind nicht die Jungs, die da zu sehen sind, sondern die unzähligen Nachahmer, die durch diese Bilder zu derartigen Abfahrten angeregt werden.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (25. November 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Da bleibt Einem die Spucke weg. Traumhafte Fotos. Ich hab mir da direkt ein Lesezeichen hin gesetzt.



Dann setz auch mal Lesezeichen hierhin und dahin. Die Bilder dort - insbesondere die von Dave und Carsten - sind viel natürlicher und damit emotional näher an uns Normalbikern. Ich kann mich mit den gestellten, artifiziellen Fotos eines Harald, Kompostman oder Bannockburn nicht identifizieren - auch wenn ich die Bilder als solche klasse finde.


----------



## Redfraggle (25. November 2008)

Hallo Claus,

Identifikation hin oder her, mal ganz was anderes:
wieso kommst Du nicht zur Weihnachtsfeier?
Lg. Barbara


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (25. November 2008)

Hier noch ein kleiner Nachtrag vom Samstag. (Ratet mal wo das ist)


----------



## Schwarzwild (25. November 2008)

Auch wenn die Brüder derzeit schwer angesagt sind, erwähne ich den Klassiker TIME!
Ist technisch ähnlich den Crank Bros. (war sowieso schon viel eher da), ist dafür aber in jeder Hinsicht (Pedale und Cleats) stabiler und langlebiger.


----------



## RennKröte (26. November 2008)

Kann man auf die Klickies nicht einfach Türschlossenteiser drauf machen???


----------



## Bestuß (26. November 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Kann man auf die Klickies nicht einfach Türschlossenteiser drauf machen???


Meinste etwa vor der Tour? Oder während der Tour bevor du wieder aufsteigst wenn du einen Fuß auf der Erde im Schnee hattest. 
Bei Matsch wirkt es ja nicht!


----------



## Handlampe (26. November 2008)

So, bin gerade noch mal am Zuschlag vorbei geradelt und hab mit der Chefin gesprochen.

Ich hab mal 3 Gerichte ausgesucht und glaube das fÃ¼r Jeden was dabei ist:

*GÃ¤nsekeule - Klassisch -*
mit KlÃ¶ssen, Rotkohl an Rosmarinsauce
â¬13,20
(GÃ¤nsebrust Aufpreis â¬2,80)
*
Gebratenes Schweinefilet am StÃ¼ck*
mit KartoffelkrÃ¤uterkruste auf gedÃ¼nsteten Spinat mit Schupfnudeln an Rosmarinsauce
â¬14,90

*Lachsfilet natur gebraten* 
auf MÃ¶hren-Sellerie GemÃ¼se mit Rosmarinkartoffeln an leichtem Fischjus
â¬14,20
​
Wenn ihr euch schon jetzt entscheiden wollt, dann kÃ¶nnt ihr mir das bis morgen Abend mitteilen, dann geb ich das an die Chefin weiter.
Wenn ihr euch aber noch nicht entscheiden wollt dann ist das auch nicht schlimm.


P.S.

Der TT-Kalender ist fertig. Es kÃ¶nnen noch Einige fÃ¼r â¬20 erworben werden. Ich bringe mal ein paar zur Weihnachtsfeier mit.


----------



## RennKröte (27. November 2008)

Oooooooooooooooh das ist ja prima, danke Hr. Organisator 
Ich hätte gerne das Schwein... 
Grüßlies 
Krötchen


----------



## Eifelwolf (27. November 2008)

Schwein und Kalender, falls sich der "Sportsüchtige" gemeldet haben sollte (was ich ja nicht hoffe ).


----------



## Giom (27. November 2008)

ich nehme auch Schwein!!!


----------



## RennKröte (27. November 2008)

Wie jetzt?!?!? Ich hätte ja gedacht Du nimmst die dicke Gans  :kotz:
Ente und sowas findest Du ja auch ganz toll...und alles was noch halb lebt...


----------



## on any sunday (27. November 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Der TT-Kalender ist fertig. Es kÃ¶nnen noch Einige fÃ¼r â¬20 erworben werden. Ich bringe mal ein paar zur Weihnachtsfeier mit.



Und Rheumadecken, MagnetarmbÃ¤nder, WÃ¼nschelruten und deine Hansi Hinterseeer CD Sammlung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (28. November 2008)

Bin heute krankheistbedingt nicht mir dabei  wer würde mir denn trotzdem was rauswichteln? Biete ein sehr stylisches Fahrradutensil welches bei der nächsten Tour übergeben und direkt am Rad angebracht werden kann!


----------



## 2dangerbiker (28. November 2008)

ich kann mir schon vorstellen, was dass sein könnte.


----------



## MasifCentralier (28. November 2008)

Guten Abend, 
hat hier vllt. irgendwer Lust Morgen zu fahren. Im LMB steht ja garnichts für die Gegend.
Gruß vom leider abwesenden Sebastian


----------



## Handlampe (29. November 2008)

*Nee, wat war dat schöön*















*
Ich finde, es war ein sehr schöner Abend.*

Viele waren gekommen, teilweise schon festlich geschmückt:










Auch lieber Besuch von Nachbarteams war vertreten:








Man weiß zwar nicht immer, was der Nikolaus so manchem seiner Schäfchen ins Ohr geflüstert hat:







....vielleicht will man es auch nicht immer wissen 



So mancher wollte sein Geschenk auch gar nicht mehr raus geben:







Doch beim Räuberwichteln ging es dann zur Sache: Die einzelnen Geschenke wurden präsentiert:











Das wilde Würfeln um die Geschenke konnte beginnen. Am Ende dieser Orgie blieb aber nur Einer übrig, der wirklich das passende Geschenk ergattert hatte:







Danke an Alle, die da waren.


----------



## Enrgy (29. November 2008)

Danke an die unermüdlichen Organisatoren und Macher(innen) dieser netten Feierei incl. Wegzehrung und Glücksspiel Action...

War das geil, wie die grüne Froschhupe und der Ringle Vorbau die Besitzer quasi sekündlich gewechselt haben...

PS: in meinem Geschenk war ja im Flickzeug ein "Latexf(l)icken". Muß ich da vor der Verwendung den Untergrund auch mit Sandpapier aufrauhen, damit er schön klebt??


----------



## grüner Frosch (29. November 2008)

So, der Alkohol ist jetzt langsam weg!

Auch von mir ein ganz großes Dankeschön, für diesen sehr gelungenen Abend, vor allen Dingen an die Organisatoren

Was haben wir wieder gelacht, die Zeit ist nur so vorbeigerast.

Toller Abend!!


Viele Grüße.

Boris


----------



## Handlampe (29. November 2008)

Ich wollte nochmal drauf hinweisen daß ja morgen der letzte Sonntag im Monat ist, also findet auch vom TT nichts an der Tomburg statt.

Dummerweise hab ich mich beim Ahrtalglühen auch ein wenig verplant. Eigentlich wollte ich den Termin auf Samstag legen, habs aber wieder verpeilt. D.H. am ersten Sonntag im nächsten Monat findet dann schon die außerplanmäßige TT Tour statt.


----------



## Daywalker74 (30. November 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich wollte nochmal drauf hinweisen daß ja morgen der letzte Sonntag im Monat ist, also findet auch vom TT nichts an der Tomburg statt.
> 
> ach, jetzt verstehe ich auch, warum heute keiner, außer sebastian, an der tomburg war. aber seb. und meiner einer hielten dann die fahne des tt,ttt,ttl oder ttg, wie auch immer wir uns auch als team nennen, hoch. wie hört sich eigentlich team tomburg(l)er an????
> 
> ...


----------



## Handlampe (30. November 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> aber was soll man sagen. IHR habt was verpaßt. trails vom feinsten. trocken wege und bestes wetter........! unsere räder warein teilweise so vertaubt, ......






....du bist mir auch so ein Vertaubter 


Komisch, selbst an der Ahr bei der kleinen Wanderung waren die Wege total verschlammt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (4. Dezember 2008)

Wer übrigens am Sonntag in Rech ein paar Glühweinchen zu viel trinkt, der kann sich dann sogar via Dampflok wieder nach Hause schnauben lassen.

Es finden nämlich Dampfloksonderfahrten statt. Da wir doch das Ein oder Andere Mal ziemlich nah an der Strecke vorbei fahren (einmal sogar schon fast auf dem Schotter) dürfte uns das Dampfroß bestimmt mal begegnen.


----------



## Handlampe (5. Dezember 2008)

Nochmal zum Thema Anfahrt am Sonntag: Gibt es noch Jemanden der aus Bonn anreist: Spontan würde mir jetzt nur Daniel einfallen. 
Es geht darum ob wir mit der Bahn anreisen, zu zweit ist mir das zu teuer, wenn wir aber zumindest 3 Leute zusammen bekommen dann lohnt sich auch das Tagesticket wieder.


----------



## MieMaMeise (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich hätte dich spätestens morgen gefragt. Würde auch gern mit der Bahn anreisen bzw. bräuchte alternativ sonst wirklich eine Mitfahrgelegenheit. Der andere Helge weiß am Sonntag erst ob er kann, somit wären wir tatsächlich erst zwei für die Bahn.


----------



## supasini (6. Dezember 2008)

ich fahre mit dem neuen Fahrradtransporter von EU an, könnte z.B. in Wormersdorf den Massiven einsammeln, wer sonst noch auf der Stercke liegt wird gerne mitgenommen: 5 Leute+Räder passen rein 
ich mag eh keinen Glühwein, werde allerdings auf auch nur auf den Trails alt, dannach bin ich flott widder fott...


----------



## MasifCentralier (6. Dezember 2008)

Eigentlich bin ich dabei, hab aber 2 Probleme:
1. Mein Akku ist bei Arnold
2. Ich hab mir heute den linken Handballen aufgeratscht
Ich melde mich Morgen früh nochmal ob das mit dem Radeln gehen wird, wenn ja wäre es für dich möglich da vorbeizufahren?
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## MasifCentralier (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich komme nicht mit egen der Hand. Schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (7. Dezember 2008)

Uwe, das war wieder einmal eine feine Tour. Danke! 

Erst wurde der Himmel gemalt ....





dann auf dem Steinerberg unter feurigen Wolken gespielt ...









und zum Schluss beim Winzerteller und Glühwein den Tag ausklingen lassen.





Ein herrlicher Tag!!!! 

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## Handlampe (7. Dezember 2008)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> dann auf dem Steinerberg unter feurigen Wolken gespielt ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WAOW, klasse Bilder Ralf. Da brauch ich ja gar nicht mehr lange für das neue Dezemberbild im TT Kalender 2010 zu suchen

Auch der dampfende Wolfgang sieht nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## Enrgy (7. Dezember 2008)

Das ist die Suppe, die da dampft...

Jo mei, schee woars!!


----------



## MieMaMeise (7. Dezember 2008)

Wieder eine ganz toller Ausflug plus Ausklang! Hier noch ein paar Bilder:



Aaaah diese Pfade, herrlich!



Herbst, mitten im Winter.



Ralf war Äpfel pflücken.



Andere kamen mit dem Einrad.



Och wie romantisch 

Ein paar mehr Bilder gibt es hier.
Freue mich schon auf die nächste Sause...

Drecks(spatz)Meise


----------



## Rote Laterne (8. Dezember 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Drecks(spatz)Meise



Stimmt! Hätte Euch auf dem Recher Weihnachtsmarkt fast nicht erkannt


----------



## Bagatellschaden (8. Dezember 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Stimmt! Hätte Euch auf dem Recher Weihnachtsmarkt fast nicht erkannt



Das ist komisch. Ich hätte mal vermutet, man (er)kennt uns nur so!?

Claus.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (8. Dezember 2008)

Aber, hey, das war mal wieder eine Original TT Ahrtaltour - diesmal in schlammigster Ausführung, was dem Spaß keinen Abbruch tat. Danke für's Mitnehmen!

@Uwe: Diesen Maler meinte ich.

Claus.


----------



## asphaltjunkie (8. Dezember 2008)

Hi, das war aber eine sehr schöne Tour, klasse Uwe.
 Im KFL bin ich aber an mehr Matsch gewöhnt.  
Die Tour gibt es auch als Track von mir, zum nachfahren. 

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## MieMaMeise (8. Dezember 2008)

Uhhh das war aber Glückssache nich?


----------



## supasini (8. Dezember 2008)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Hi, das war aber eine sehr schöne Tour, klasse Uwe.
> Im KFL bin ich aber an mehr Matsch gewöhnt.
> Die Tour gibt es auch als Track von mir, zum nachfahren.
> 
> Gruß Wolfgang



kleines Querzitat aus nem anderen Fred zu diesem Thema:



Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> [...]
> Die Tour hat Uwe (Handlampe) ausbaldowert. Da wäre es unhöflich seitens der Mitfahrer, ihre (tatsächlich vorhandenen) Tracks in der Gegend rumzuschicken. Ehre, wem Ehre gebührt.
> [...]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich will Frost, sofort.  Ich bzw. mein Gefährt bin noch nie an der Ahr so matschig geworden, dafür hatten wir ja am Steiner Berg zum Trost das einzig echte und wahre Ahrtalglühen. Eine Sundownertour im Sommer bei besseren Bodenverhältnissen und lauschigeren Temperaturen wäre eine Maßnahme.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## asphaltjunkie (8. Dezember 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> kleines Querzitat aus nem anderen Fred zu diesem Thema:



Du hast eigentlich recht.

Gruß Wolle


----------



## supasini (8. Dezember 2008)

Hi Enrgy,
hierüber sprachen wir gestern, oder?


----------



## Handlampe (9. Dezember 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> Hi Enrgy,
> hierüber sprachen wir gestern, oder?



Ja genau, das ist das Gerät. Sieht schick aus.


----------



## Enrgy (9. Dezember 2008)

Is das aus Holz?


----------



## supasini (9. Dezember 2008)

ne, aus dem Material von über der UdSSR abgeschosenen Stealth-Bombern - deshalb auch die Form.
Das Rad ist von Bodenradar nicht zu erfassen, wenn der Pilot, ähh, Radfahrer mein ich, nen olivgrünen Anzug trägt.
Weil das Material so teuer ist bekommt's auch nur ne halbe Gabel 






(das Photo hat mein Freund Peter gemacht)


----------



## Handlampe (14. Dezember 2008)

Hach, wat war dat schön heute. Das Rad ist immer noch weiß, ein herrliches knirschen unter den Rädern und feinster Schnee auf dem Michelsberg.

Und der Flammkuchen in der Steinbach: LECKA

Danke an Alle fürs mitfahren.


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. Dezember 2008)

Na dann wollen wir mal hoffen das am Samstag bei der Spekulatius- Vernichtungstour auch so wunderbares Wetter herscht. Mal sehen wer alles helfen will beim verspeisen. Also ran an den Spekulatius


----------



## Redfraggle (17. Dezember 2008)

Na Micha, dann bring mal ordentlich Spekulatius mit!
Zum Nachspülen bring ich dann ´nen Glühwein mit, hicks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (17. Dezember 2008)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Zum Nachspülen bring ich dann ´nen Glühwein mit, hicks



Ich nehme an, Du willst den Wein durch die Reibungshitze beim zügigen Radeln zum Glühen bringen?


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. Dezember 2008)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, Du willst den Wein durch die Reibungshitze beim zügigen Radeln zum Glühen bringen?



Fahr einfach mit und du wirst es dann schon sehen


----------



## Bagatellschaden (17. Dezember 2008)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Fahr einfach mit und du wirst es dann schon sehen



Mal sehen. Ist eigentlich ein bißchen spät - ich muss abends noch nach Aachen.


----------



## Redfraggle (17. Dezember 2008)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Mal sehen. Ist eigentlich ein bißchen spät - ich muss abends noch nach Aachen.



Komm gib Dir nen Ruck und fahr mit! Bring auch alternativ Kinderpunsch mit!


----------



## Stunt-beck (19. Dezember 2008)

Scheint so als wäre es den meisten zu nass, hoffe das es am Sonntag dann wenigstens wieder trockener ist. Denn das ist ja klar mei mir muß es ja nass sein.


----------



## Handlampe (21. Dezember 2008)

Na, wo waren denn Alle?

Das Wetter kann es doch nicht gewesen sein. Zu Beginn der Tour hatten wir sogar Sonnenschein  ...man glaubt es kaum. Und geregnet hat es auch nicht.

Aber so eine nette kleine Truppe hat auch sein Gutes, so konnten wir gemütlich eine geschmeidige Rolltour zum Steinerberg fahren.

Highlight der Tour war definitiv der Bremsversuch meiner beiden Mitfahrer bei der Abfahrt vom Steinerberg nach Kesseling. Leider war ich zu spät am Tatort, wenn ich direkt hinter den Beiden gewesen wäre, hätte ich mich wohl dazu gelegt.
Ich weiß aber auch nicht, warum Boris sein Rad einfach weggeworfen hat. Zum Stehen gekommen wäre er so oder so, spätestens in dem geparkten Audi 






Boris, nach meinem Garmin waren es 1245 Hm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (21. Dezember 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Na, wo waren denn Alle?
> 
> Das Wetter kann es doch nicht gewesen sein. Zu Beginn der Tour hatten wir sogar Sonnenschein  ...man glaubt es kaum. Und geregnet hat es auch nicht.
> 
> ...



Wie Du schon sagtest: Das Wetter hatte uns belohnt

Zum gemütlichen Fahren sage ich nur folgendes: Olli wollte sich nach den letzten faulen Wochen mal etwas austoben!!! Was das für die Hinterherfahrer bedeutet, brauche ich hier im Forum KEINEM zu erklären. Und Du bist ja momentan eh in Höchstform, bei der Zeit die Du gezwungener Maßen hast!!!!

@Olli - ich habe meiner Frau eben erzählt, wie ich mich todesmutig in der Abfahrt extra vor Dich geworfen habe, damit Du nicht in den Audi einschlägst - leider ist dabei mein Schaltauge draufgegangen, aber was macht man nicht alles für die lieben Mitfahrer!!! Das war schon ein komisches Gefühl, trotz Vollbremsung wird man schneller
Die rechte Spur ist meine, die mittlere Olli´s. Zum Glück ist Uwe weiter weg gewesen, das hätte sonst eine Spur mit anschließendem Rieseneinschlag gegeben:

Bis demnächst.

Boris


----------



## Handlampe (21. Dezember 2008)

Da wir ja den letzten Sonntag im Monat woanders starten (unterschlagen wir mal den ersten Sonntag in diesem Monat ) geht es an diesem letzten Sonntag in die Wahner Heide 

Termin


----------



## sun909 (21. Dezember 2008)

Boris:
Knochen heile?
Hab noch ein xt-invers hier, magst du das solange haben?

Dass du bei den TT'lern mitfährst, Respekt. Aber a zu spät gesehen und b heut zu schnell für mich 

Gruesse


----------



## grüner Frosch (21. Dezember 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> Boris:
> Knochen heile?
> Hab noch ein xt-invers hier, magst du das solange haben?
> 
> ...



Habe auf dich gezählt!!! 

Nix passiert, war echt lustig, Befehl an meine Finger: bremsen, doch auf einmal beschleunigte man Also blieb nur noch ein kontrollierter Abflug im Programm. 

Danke für das Ersatzteilangebot, habe mir aber beim Neukaft des Rädchens direkt ein 2. Schaltauge mitgeben lassen.

Bis Dienstag.


----------



## ultra2 (24. Dezember 2008)




----------



## Handlampe (24. Dezember 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


>



Waow, schönes Bild, Jens....selbst gemacht?

Schönes Fest zurück an das gesamte Team III


----------



## sibby08 (24. Dezember 2008)

*Ich wünsche allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest*


----------



## ultra2 (24. Dezember 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Waow, schönes Bild, Jens....selbst gemacht?
> 
> Schönes Fest zurück an das gesamte Team III



Ja Uwe, Februar 2005 bei Herkenrath. Damals, als wir noch Schnee hatten.

Euch auch ein frohes Fest und eventuell bis Sonntag.


----------



## redrace (25. Dezember 2008)

ã Â° Ë Ë Ë Ë Ë Ë Â ã 
ã Â Ë Ë Ë Ë Ë ã Â° ã Â° ã 
Â Ë Ë Ë * âMERRYâ * 
Ë Â Â ãCHRISTMAS ã* 
Ë *__Î ___*ã* Ë Ë Ë Ë Ë 
*/______/~ï¼¼ãË Ë Ë Ë Ë 
ï½ç°ç° ï½éï½ Ë Ë Ë Ëein 
glÃ¼ckliches neues Jahr 2009
und viele unfall- und pannenfreie
Kilometer!​


----------



## Handlampe (26. Dezember 2008)

redrace schrieb:


> ã Â° Ë Ë Ë Ë Ë Ë Â ã
> ã Â Ë Ë Ë Ë Ë ã Â° ã Â° ã
> Â Ë Ë Ë * âMERRYâ *
> Ë Â Â ãCHRISTMAS ã*
> ...



WÃ¼nsche ich dir auch Meik. 
Hoffentlich sehen wir uns nÃ¤chstes Jahr mal Ã¶fters.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (26. Dezember 2008)

Hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter jetzt bis Sonntag so. Freue mich sehr auf eine hartgefrorene Wahner Heide.

Da nehm ich doch auch meine dicke Knipse mit. Von der WH hab ich noch gar keine schönen Fotos.


----------



## ultra2 (26. Dezember 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter jetzt bis Sonntag so. Freue mich sehr auf eine hartgefrorene Wahner Heide.



Pack dich warm ein, wir werden das Tempo drosseln.


----------



## Handlampe (27. Dezember 2008)

Hmm, wenn fast das komplette TIII dabei ist muss ich mir ja noch überlegen wo es in der WH den besten Milchkaffee gibt??

Puh, keine Ahnung. Aber es sind ja genügend Einheimische dabei.


----------



## Merlin (27. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaube, die riechen einen guten Milchkaffee auf 2 Kilometer...


----------



## redrace (27. Dezember 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wünsche ich dir auch Meik.
> Hoffentlich sehen wir uns nächstes Jahr mal öfters.



HUHU 
Das hoffe ich auch! Fahren muss ich wieder mehr, ich habe wieder eine Rennlizenz gelöst

Gruß


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. Dezember 2008)

redrace schrieb:


> HUHU
> ich habe wieder eine Rennlizenz gelöst
> 
> Gruß


----------



## Handlampe (27. Dezember 2008)

Auweija

So viele Anmeldungen... und dann auch noch im fremden Geläuf.

Bin mal gespannt wie weit ich mit meinen bescheidenen Ortskenntnissen komme. Da muß ich mich dann ja nicht nur beim Milchkaffee auf die Einheimischen verlassen


----------



## Rote Laterne (27. Dezember 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Auweija
> 
> So viele Anmeldungen... und dann auch noch im fremden Geläuf.
> 
> Bin mal gespannt wie weit ich mit meinen bescheidenen Ortskenntnissen komme. Da muß ich mich dann ja nicht nur beim Milchkaffee auf die Einheimischen verlassen




 und ich kann nicht mit. Mein Tretlager ist kaputt


----------



## Spooky (27. Dezember 2008)

Normales Shimano Hollowtech Lager ?

Hätte noch ein nagelneues hier rumliegen.



Rote Laterne schrieb:


> und ich kann nicht mit. Mein Tretlager ist kaputt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (27. Dezember 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> und ich kann nicht mit. Mein Tretlager ist kaputt



Kaputt ist relativ. Solange die Kettenblätter wegen ausgeleierter Lager nicht soweit seitlich hin und her wackeln, daß die Kette runterfällt, kann man damit noch fahren.

Wegen ein bisschen Knacken, Knorpsen und Klonkern würde ich keine matschfreie Sonnenscheintour mit DEM Guide auslassen!


----------



## Bestuß (27. Dezember 2008)

Spooky schrieb:


> Normales Shimano Hollowtech Lager ?


Wie die gehen kaputt???


----------



## supasini (28. Dezember 2008)

bei mir halten die ca. 5000 km - bin jetzt mal testweise an zwei MTB auf RaceFace umgestiegen, die haben angeblich doppelt so viele Kugeln drin. (könnte sein, sind nämlich auch schwerer - und doppelt so teuer)
HT II hält schlechter als die alten Patronenlager, weil die Dinger saumäßig gedichtet sind!


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. Dezember 2008)

Schöne Tour heute, klasse Teilnehmer, Wetter,
und dank der "*Vielen Guides"*haben wir fast alle Wege gefahren.

Ich bin auch noch gut Heim gekommen (mit der halben Bremse).
Mit meiner An-und-Abreise war mein KM Stand auch Dreistellig

Morgen und Übermorgen gehts bei uns weiter.
Guckt mal im LMB

Schönen Sonntag noch.


----------



## Handlampe (28. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ich bin auch noch gut Heim gekommen (mit der halben Bremse).
> Mit meiner An-und-Abreise war mein KM Stand auch Dreistellig
> 
> Morgen und Übermorgen gehts bei uns weiter.
> ...



Wie weit seit ihr denn noch mit dem Rad gefahren?

Ich werd mich morgen dann doch lieber wieder auf der "richtigen" Rheinseite tummeln....da kenn ich mich dann wenigstens auch richtig aus


----------



## ultra2 (28. Dezember 2008)

Danke Uwe,

war mal wieder ein Heidenspass.

Bis vermutlich Dienstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (28. Dezember 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter jetzt bis Sonntag so. Freue mich sehr auf eine hartgefrorene Wahner Heide.
> 
> Da nehm ich doch auch meine dicke Knipse mit. Von der WH hab ich noch gar keine schönen Fotos.




Klasse Uwe, und so viele nette Biker-und Bikerinnen, Traumwetter, sehr schön also.
Stell´doch mal paar Foto´s rein von der Tour, also nochmals dankeschön


----------



## Merlin (28. Dezember 2008)

Schließe mich an, sehr schöne Tour bei Kaiserwetter und viel Prominenz! Wir waren auf einigen Wegen unterwegs, die ich noch nicht kannst...so solls sein! 


Bemerkenswertes zum Tage:

- Team III hatte diesmal nicht als erstes den Milchkaffee 

- Ich hatte nach gut zwei Jahren mal wieder einen Platten auf ner Tour


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. Dezember 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wie weit seit ihr denn noch mit dem Rad gefahren?


 
Siegtal, wir hatten ja auch schon Anfahrts km.
Seid ihr denn noch viel gefahren?


----------



## Handlampe (28. Dezember 2008)

born 2bike wild schrieb:


> ... sehr schön also.



Frag doch mal Oli, wie er die Tour gefunden hat?


----------



## Tazz (28. Dezember 2008)

Ja ja 

 das kannste ruhig noch mal machen 



*
Danke für die schöne Tour bei traumhaftem Sonnenschein, mit jede menge netter Leute 

*

Grüße
Tazz


----------



## Handlampe (28. Dezember 2008)

*So, einen genauen Bericht erspare ich mir aus 2 Gründen.*

1. Wußte ich ja teilweise selber nicht wo ich gerade genau war 
2. Bekomme ich auch gar nicht mehr alle Teilnehmer zusammen (es haben sich aber auch Einige garnicht vorgestellt.)

*Nur soviel:*

Wir waren häufig im gemütlichem Tempo unterwegs:






...auch mal in etwas Zügigerem







...aber kaputt gemacht haben wir nix....auch wenn es manchmal so aussah







Um uns herum war ganz schön viel Heide...






...viel gefrorenes Wasser:






...viel Flughafen






...einige flowige Pfade 






...und sogar ein etwas Schwierigerer...







...den aber leider nicht mehr Alle mitbekommen haben.
Ein herrlicher Tag mit vielen netten Menschen. Wie Jens schon sagte: 

Ein _Heiden_spass

Bilder gibt es hier

Es werden später noch ein paar hinzukommen. Die Bilder sind natürlich heruntergerechnet. Wer Orginale haben möchte gibt mir kurz per PM Bescheid mit der dazugehörigen Nummer und seiner E-Mail Adresse.


----------



## sibby08 (28. Dezember 2008)

Danke Uwe für die schöne Tour. Schade das ich es nicht rechtzeitig zum Start geschafft habe. Aber ich habe euch ja glücklicherweise doch noch gefunden .


----------



## Konfuzius (28. Dezember 2008)

Ja, Uwe, wieder eine sehr schöne Tour, bei der alles passte.
Vielen Dank!

Habe auf dem Rückweg dann noch versucht, das fehlende Flugzeug-Foto nachzuholen.

War aber schon zu dunkel...





... und es kam eh nur so'n komischer Klingonen-Frachter vorbei  





Du musst dafür wohl noch mal eine Tour in die Heide machen


----------



## sibby08 (28. Dezember 2008)

Habe jetzt auch ein paar Bilder von heute online gestellt.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/12807.
Die Bilder sind auch reduziert. Wer eins in voller Auflösung haben möchte kann mir eine PM mit seiner E-Mail Adresse schicken.


----------



## Rote Laterne (29. Dezember 2008)

Spooky schrieb:


> Normales Shimano Hollowtech Lager ?
> 
> Hätte noch ein nagelneues hier rumliegen.



Hallo Marco,

danke, aber ich habe Octalink. Ich hole mir heute ein Neues, baue am Mittwoch ein und hoffe das alles klappt, damit ich die Blitzfitz-Ausnüchterungstour mitfahren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (29. Dezember 2008)

oh man, wie gerne wäre ich dabei gewesen. wenn man die bilder sieht
aber leider geht bei mir körperlich nichts mehr. der bazillus erkälturus und der virus keuchhustus haben mich im moment außer gefecht gesetzt. hoffe nur, das es zum jahreswechsel besser wird. will feiern.


----------



## Stunt-beck (29. Dezember 2008)

Tja Thomas mir geht es wie dir. Ich konnte gestern leider auch nicht da ich an diesem WE meinen Sohn hatte. Die Bilder machen einen wirklich neidischschschschschschsch aber ich hoffe doch das sich das Wetter bis nächsten Samsatg halten wird. Es ist mir gelungen noch Spekulatius zu retten und werde dann am Samstag einen neuen Versuch starten. Ob mir jemand hilft ihn zu vernichten. Sollte es nicht mehr genug geben bin ich mir sicher etwas als Ersatz zu finden. Wenn du (was ich ja sehr hoffe ) dann wieder fit bist sehen wir uns doch dann bestimmt. Bis dann Micha.


----------



## Frau P (29. Dezember 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das alles klappt, damit ich die Blitzfitz-Ausnüchterungstour mitfahren kann.



Wir wünschen allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und viel Spaß bei der Blitzfitz-Ausnüchterungstour. Da wir es dieses Jahr mal mit Skifahren an statt mit Radfahren versuchen sind wir leider nicht dabei. Bis bald aber dann.
Ines und Jens


----------



## Daywalker74 (31. Dezember 2008)

Wünsche allen hier im Forum einen Guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2009. Natürlch nicht mit dem Rad

Thomas


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Dezember 2008)

Allen

*einen*

*Guten*

*Rutsch ins neue Jahr*.
	


*Viel Erfog auf den Touren und auch Wettkämpfen 2009*


----------



## ultra2 (31. Dezember 2008)




----------



## Merlin (1. Januar 2009)

Hmm, der Start in die Bikesaison 2009 war leider nicht der Brüller. Heute morgen frohen Mutes um 9 Uhr aus dem Bett gefallen und nach Köwi gependelt...aber leider war um 11 Uhr kein Mensch am Treffpunkt. Wieder zuhause sehe ich, dass die Tour um 12 Uhr angesetzt war. 

Tja, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Aber sogesehen kanns nur besser werden...


----------



## joscho (1. Januar 2009)

*You made my day 
*


----------



## Stunt-beck (1. Januar 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Hmm, der Start in die Bikesaison 2009 war leider nicht der Brüller. Heute morgen frohen Mutes um 9 Uhr aus dem Bett gefallen und nach Köwi gependelt...aber leider war um 11 Uhr kein Mensch am Treffpunkt. Wieder zuhause sehe ich, dass die Tour um 12 Uhr angesetzt war.
> 
> Tja, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Aber sogesehen kanns nur besser werden...



Ja was soll man da sagen? Ich war leider ein par Minuten zu spät. Habe aber den rest noch gefunden, War wie immer eine klasse Tour so kann das Jahr weiter gehen, Gruß an alle dabei gewesenen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (1. Januar 2009)

Ich muß mich ein wenig selber unter Druck setzen:

*
VORANKÜNDIGUNG:*

*TT-Sommerfest*


Grober Termin: Juni oder Juli 2009

Location: Eifelblick-Hütte oberhalb von Altenahr.

Es werden Touren in mind. 2 Gruppen angeboten. 
Danach gemeinsames Grillen. ​

Weiter Möglichkeiten für Aktivitäten:

Kleiner Bolzplatz
Spielplatz für die Kleinen.

Möglichkeiten zum Wandern und Klettern, vielleicht in Verbindung mit einer kleinen Nachtwanderung.

Ich werde mich in den nächsten Tagen mal genauer über die Preise und auch freie Termine der Hütte informieren.


----------



## Tazz (1. Januar 2009)

*Sehr vorrausschauend  *

​


----------



## joscho (1. Januar 2009)

Der Jung macht sich schon mal ein paar warme Gedanken


----------



## Tazz (1. Januar 2009)

​


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. Januar 2009)

Eine gute Idee mit dem Sommerfets Uwe. Wo warts du denn gestern. Oder warst du auch eine Stunde zu früh am Treffpunkt wie Merlin. Schön das du dich eingetragen hast für die Tour morgen. Wenn es klappt kommen auch ein par 7 Hiller mit. Warte noch auf eine Nachricht vom Jörg.  Dann bis morgen Gruß Micha.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (3. Januar 2009)

Huhu!

Bin heute die Kalenderfoto-Tour von Oktober nachgeradelt. Herrje, ist das eine schöne Tour. Im Oktober kam ja irgendwie kein Flow rein: ständig irgendwo anhalten, Kamera raus, filmen, Kamera einpacken, hinterher düsen. Heute, alleine, war's ganz entspannt. Die Wälder weiß vom Reif, die Bäche und sogar die Ahr stellenweise gefroren - wunderschön.
Hab sogar den stufigen Anstieg zum Hornberg gepackt - mangels Zeugen gilt aber wohl auch das wieder nicht 

Und das Allerbeste: nur wenige, dafür aber entspannte Wanderer und gar keine Kontrolleure.

Ride on
Claus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (3. Januar 2009)

Hallo Micha!

Danke für die schöne Tour und Rücksichtnahme auf meine Angeschlagenheit!
Die Mutzen waren echt sehr lecker, das schreit nach einer Karnevalstour, aber vielleicht mal mit anderem Ziel!
Gruß Barbara


----------



## Handlampe (3. Januar 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Hab sogar den stufigen Anstieg zum Hornberg gepackt - mangels Zeugen gilt aber wohl auch das wieder nicht




Der stufige Anstieg zum Hornberg hat einen Namen: DIE BIERKASTENRAMPE


....und richtig, ohne Zeugen gibt es keinen Kasten


----------



## supasini (3. Januar 2009)

HALLO?!!!
Jetz treib mal nicht die Preise hoch! Ich hab bisher immer nur ein Weizen am Steinerberghaus versprochen! Ich hab echt keinen Bock, ne ganze Kiste Bier mit auf Tour zu nehmen. Himmerfahrt übernimmst du das dann, ok? (wobei wir dafür sogar schon nen Preis im Keller liegen haben )


----------



## chillmirage (3. Januar 2009)

Hey Micha

Auch von mir vielen Dank für die sehr schöne Tour. 

Gruß 

Christian


----------



## Schnucki (3. Januar 2009)

Here we go again....Schnucki is back 
Ganz lieben Dank für die tolle Tour im neuen Jahr und natürlich auch für die super Verpflegung!!!
anbei die Bilder....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Liebe Grüße
Sandra


----------



## Stunt-beck (3. Januar 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Hallo Micha!
> 
> Danke für die schöne Tour und Rücksichtnahme auf meine Angeschlagenheit!
> Die Mutzen waren echt sehr lecker, das schreit nach einer Karnevalstour, aber vielleicht mal mit anderem Ziel!
> Gruß Barbara



Von mir dann auch erst mal danke für die Teilnahme. Auch ohne Schlamm war es eine schöne Tour. Das ist eine gute Idee Barbara. Ich habe da schon eine Tour im Kopf, muß da aber noch einmal mit deinem Leuchtgerät sprechen. Aber die Karnevalstour ist schon vorgemrkt.


----------



## Stunt-beck (3. Januar 2009)

Freut mich das es allen so gut gefallen hat. An Hand der Bilder wissen die 7hiller dann auch was sie verpasst haben.


----------



## Handlampe (5. Januar 2009)

Für Alle die sich heute im Stau zur Arbeit gequält haben:


*Schöne Grüße aus dem Kottenforst:*








Ein seltenes Spektakel....aber sooo schön


----------



## grüner Frosch (5. Januar 2009)

Du sagg - ich muß hier noch arbeiten und darf aus dem Bürofenster schauen


----------



## MasifCentralier (5. Januar 2009)

Frag mich mal, ich hab zwar frei, mir aber das Knie in Verbier zerrockt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (5. Januar 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Für Alle die sich heute im Stau zur Arbeit gequält haben:
> 
> 
> *Schöne Grüße aus dem Kottenforst:*
> ...




Ja ja lieber Uwe 

*Bei uns in Kölle sieht die Sache ja ganz anders aus 
*​
Kleine Schneemänner................ 



​und richtig große Schneemänner ............


​
* Einen fetten Gruß aus Köln *




Renate​


----------



## Handlampe (5. Januar 2009)

Mal wieder ein Rätsel für Oli: Wo ist das ?







....zu gewinnen gibt es wieder Kalender zum in den Keller hängen 


@supisini: Maddin, du solltest dir vielleicht für die Tour morgen noch schnell eine Rohloff zulegen. Heute war meine Kettenschaltung nach 35 Kottenforstkilometer nicht mehr ganz schaltfreudig (Zum Glück braucht man im Kofo nicht zu schalten)


----------



## ultra2 (5. Januar 2009)

Genau, in Köln sah es auch ganz nett aus.


----------



## supasini (5. Januar 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> @supisini: Maddin, du solltest dir vielleicht für die Tour morgen noch schnell eine Rohloff zulegen. Heute war meine Kettenschaltung nach 35 Kottenforstkilometer nicht mehr ganz schaltfreudig (Zum Glück braucht man im Kofo nicht zu schalten)



ich komm morgen mit LL-Skiern


----------



## Giom (5. Januar 2009)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Frag mich mal, ich hab zwar frei, mir aber das Knie in Verbier zerrockt



hi Seb,

wie schlimm denn, was hast Du denn genau? Wann kannst Du voraussichtlich wieder radeln?

Gruß & schon mal gute Besserung!
guillaume

PS: geh lieber in August nach Verbier, ich glaube es gibt da 'ne kleine Radveranstaltung


----------



## Enrgy (5. Januar 2009)

Giom schrieb:


> PS: geh lieber in August nach Verbier, ich glaube es gibt da 'ne kleine Radveranstaltung



...hoffentlich mußt Du nicht vorher wieder zum Zahnarzt...


----------



## Pardus (6. Januar 2009)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Frag mich mal, ich hab zwar frei, mir aber das Knie in Verbier zerrockt



Wünsche Dir gute Besserung 

Das ist mir vor 18 Jahren in Val Thorens auch passiert und seit dem habe ich immer wieder mal Probleme mit dem linken Knie. Hatte eine Kreuzbanddehnung, hat sich angefühlt als hätte jemand eine heiße Nadel ins Knie gestochen.

Gut auskurieren und keine Ballsportarten mehr machen.

Biken ist guuut .....


----------



## MasifCentralier (6. Januar 2009)

Danke für die Anteilnahme, 
wie ich Heute erfahren habe ist es echt übel.
Dass Innenband ist angerissen, das vordere Kreuzband entweder durch, oder angerissen und der Außenminiskus muss wohl auch operiert werden.
Jetzt erstmal 4-6 Wochen rumkrücken, dann wird entschieden was operiert werden muss.
Auf deutsch, ab Mai wieder Sport


----------



## Handlampe (6. Januar 2009)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Danke für die Anteilnahme,
> wie ich Heute erfahren habe ist es echt übel.
> Dass Innenband ist angerissen, das vordere Kreuzband entweder durch, oder angerissen und der Außenminiskus muss wohl auch operiert werden.
> Jetzt erstmal 4-6 Wochen rumkrücken, dann wird entschieden was operiert werden muss.
> Auf deutsch, ab Mai wieder Sport




....verdammt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (6. Januar 2009)

Mensch, so'n Shit!
positiv: kannste dich auf dein Abi konzentrieren anstatt Rennen zu fahren.
Aber ich glaube, das ist nur ein seeehr schwacher Trost, oder?


----------



## Eifel-Litti (6. Januar 2009)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Danke für die Anteilnahme,
> wie ich Heute erfahren habe ist es echt übel.
> Dass Innenband ist angerissen, das vordere Kreuzband entweder durch, oder angerissen und der Außenminiskus muss wohl auch operiert werden.
> Jetzt erstmal 4-6 Wochen rumkrücken, dann wird entschieden was operiert werden muss.
> Auf deutsch, ab Mai wieder Sport



So'n Scheiß! Wie ist es denn passiert, beim Skifahren oder Snowboarden?

Jedenfalls alles Gute und viele Grüße, Eifel-Litti


----------



## MasifCentralier (6. Januar 2009)

Achso, ne Kleinigkeit habe ich noch vergessen. Haarriss im Oberschenkelknochen und Einblutungen in beide Knochen(ich wusste garnicht dass das geht)

Ja, bei allem was man mir vllt. an Eigenschaften vorwerfen kann, Strebsamkeit, oder schulisch/beruflicher Ergeiz gehört bis zu heutige Tage leider nicht dazu.


----------



## Pardus (6. Januar 2009)

alles wir schon wieder gut ... ich lag schon 4 mal auf dem Tisch und weis aus Erfahrung, das Ärzte auch helfen können..


----------



## Enrgy (6. Januar 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> Mensch, so'n Shit!
> positiv: kannste dich auf dein Abi konzentrieren anstatt Rennen zu fahren.
> Aber ich glaube, das ist nur ein seeehr schwacher Trost, oder?




Das ist nicht nur ein schwacher Trost, sondern eher noch kontraproduktiv. Bei der ganzen Büffelei muß man ja auch mal abschalten können mit seinem Lieblingshobby, egal was das auch ist. Ob nun Rosenzüchten oder ne Runde ins Ahrtal düsen. Als ich vor - ähem, überleg, 28 Jahren Abi gemacht hab, bin ich soviel mit dem Moped im Wald trainieren gewesen wie selten vorher 

@ dochnichtsomassiverzentraler

Mein Beileid, das wird schon wieder. Hauptsache, es bleiben keine Beschwerden übrig hinterher! Aber biken wie wir es betreiben ist glaube ich noch eine der harmlosesten Sportarten für verletzte Kniegelenke. Ballsportarten mit ihrem Stop-and-go sind da reines Gift.


----------



## grüner Frosch (7. Januar 2009)

Mit Monaten pausieren aufgrund von Verletzungen kenne ich mich ja aus

Aber als kleiner Trost: Wenn Du das erste mal wieder auf dem Rad sitzt und in der Natur fährst, ist all die ganze Schei*** vergessen!

Wünsche Dir ne schnelle und vollständige Genesung. (Da habe ich ja im Mai einmal ne Chance die zu versägen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (7. Januar 2009)

Oha, Basti, du machst ja keine halben Sachen. Ich wünsche dir gute Besserung und vorallem gute Genesung...Kopf hoch, auch wenns jetzt schwer fällt.


----------



## Redfraggle (7. Januar 2009)

Hallo Seb,
auch von mir gute Besserung!
Na Du machst aber auch keine halben Sachen!
Einen Trost habe ich für Dich: bei so jungen sportlichen Menschen geht die Rekonvalezens relativ schnell.
Ein Tipp: falls das Kreuzband durch ist, rate ich zur OP. Ist für die Stabilität besser!
Viele Grüße 
Barbara


----------



## MasifCentralier (7. Januar 2009)

Vielen Dank euch allen, freue mich jetzt schon wieder mit euch zu fahren.
Zum nächsten Stammtisch kann ich ja zum Glück hinkrüppeln, denn bis zum Frühling ists mir dann doch zu lang


----------



## Handlampe (7. Januar 2009)

Gestern war übrigens ein herrlicher Tag zum Radeln. 







Ich hab außerdem gelernt das man auch über Bäume, die quer liegen, springen kann wo sich normale Menschen wohl alle drei Kettenblätter verbiegen würden. Ich rede natürlich nicht von mir....ich hab immer brav getragen.


----------



## grüner Frosch (7. Januar 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Gestern war übrigens ein herrlicher Tag zum Radeln.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hat Martin seinen Bunny Hop vorgeführt


----------



## Daywalker74 (7. Januar 2009)

oh man sep, was machst du den für sachen. hört sich ja schlimm an.
auch von mir aus: GUTE BESSERUNG


----------



## supasini (7. Januar 2009)

Ne Fröschlein, du weißt doch: ich trau mich nur ohne Gefahr. Da muss ein echter Trial-Eddy ohne Furcht und Tadel ran (ich glaube, der ist bei fast allen Pausen auch nicht mit dem Fuß auf den Boden gegange, sondern hat alles sauber ausbalanciert) Ohne Schnee sieht  das dann so aus:






(bis ich das Bild gemacht hatte ist ganz schön Zeit vergangen)


----------



## othom (8. Januar 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Für Alle die sich heute im Stau zur Arbeit gequält haben:
> 
> 
> *Schöne Grüße aus dem Kottenforst:*
> ...




das kommt mir doch sehr bekannt vor das Bild


----------



## Handlampe (9. Januar 2009)

Angelo wird am Sonntag die Führung der Runde um die Tomburg übernehmen.

Es wird dieses Mal dann eine relaxte Runde Richtung Steinbach werden.

Also los....dieses Mal sind keine Heizer anwesend....der Schnee wird also liegen bleiben 

Hier geht es zur Anmeldung.


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. Januar 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Angelo wird am Sonntag die Führung der Runde um die Tomburg übernehmen.
> 
> Es wird dieses Mal dann eine relaxte Runde Richtung Steinbach werden.
> 
> ...



Das ist ja wirklich schwach das sich noch niemand angemeldet hat. Ich würde direkt mitfahren aber diese WE ist wider mein Sohn da. Der kann leider noch nicht fahren sonst würde ich ihn mitbringen. Wünsch euch viel Spass Gruß Micha.

P.s.: Uwe wir müssen mal reden wegen der Karnevalstour ich habe da so eine Idee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (9. Januar 2009)

morgen 12 ab EU - keiner vom TT Lust?


----------



## Handlampe (9. Januar 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> morgen 12 ab EU - keiner vom TT Lust?



Hmm, schade. Barbara und ich sind morgen Abend eingeladen....das wird alles ein wenig knapp...


----------



## MieMaMeise (9. Januar 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Das ist ja wirklich schwach das sich noch niemand angemeldet hat.


Ich meld mich schon mal für nächste Woche - VOR - an.


----------



## Redfraggle (10. Januar 2009)

...mal wieder ein schicker Spruch...


----------



## Stunt-beck (10. Januar 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Ich meld mich schon mal für nächste Woche - VOR - an.



Das werde ich wohl auch machen. Sind wir ja schon zwei


----------



## AGE73 (10. Januar 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Angelo wird am Sonntag die Führung der Runde um die Tomburg übernehmen.
> 
> Es wird dieses Mal dann eine relaxte Runde Richtung Steinbach werden.
> 
> ...



Hallo Uwe, 

es ist jetzt 22.30 Uhr und nix meldungen, anscheinend ist des den Leutz zu kalt.......

Ciao
Angelo


----------



## AGE73 (11. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

Schade das sich keiner angemeldet hat.Bin dann doch alleine ne Runde gefahren und es war echt SUPER.
Hier ein paar Bilder:


----------



## MieMaMeise (11. Januar 2009)

Tolle Winterfotos! Wird man schon etwas neidisch, wenn man den ganzen Tag in der Bude gehockt hat.


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. Januar 2009)

AGE73 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Schade das sich keiner angemeldet hat.Bin dann doch alleine ne Runde gefahren und es war echt SUPER.
> Hier ein paar Bilder:



Das war genau richtig. Mach allen eine lange Nase, habe mich für nähcsten Sonntag eingetragen. Hoffe wir sehen uns Gruß Micha.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robikhan (14. Januar 2009)

Hi Angelo,

ich habe auch ne Tour gedreht und hatte leider mein Handy nicht dabei, sodaß ich erst nach meiner Ausfahrt gesehen habe, dass Du angerufen hast.

War zwar a....kalt, aber geniale Aussichten.

Melde mich die Tage noch bei Dir.

Viele Grüße 
Robert


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. Januar 2009)

Sieht so aus als würden wir ein wenig nasse Füße bekommen am Sonntag. Dafür wird es ja wieder warm. Und Uwe was macht die Rohloff? Gruß Micha


----------



## Handlampe (16. Januar 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Sieht so aus als würden wir ein wenig nasse Füße bekommen am Sonntag. Dafür wird es ja wieder warm. Und Uwe was macht die Rohloff? Gruß Micha



Werde morgen erstmal zu Velo-City nach Bonn fahren, die sind Rohloff Service Center. Mal hören was sie so sagen.

Kann also durchaus sein, das ich am Sonntag nicht dabei bin....hab ja sonst kein Schlammrad.


----------



## Enrgy (17. Januar 2009)

Wie, watt, Rohloff platt? Ihr kriegt auch alles klein....


----------



## Merlin (17. Januar 2009)

> Werde morgen erstmal zu Velo-City nach Bonn fahren, die sind Rohloff Service Center.



Das Problem deiner Nabe kommt von "innen". Da wird dir Velo-City nicht helfen können...


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. Januar 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Werde morgen erstmal zu Velo-City nach Bonn fahren, die sind Rohloff Service Center. Mal hören was sie so sagen.
> 
> Kann also durchaus sein, das ich am Sonntag nicht dabei bin....hab ja sonst kein Schlammrad.



Seid wann muß man Rohloff fahren um durch ein bischen Schlamm zu fahren. Aber ist schon ok wir werden bestimmt ne schöne trockene Tour fahren. Ich denke so gegen 8 Uhr morgen früh geht die Sonne auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (17. Januar 2009)

Rohloff ist wartungsfrei.
Rohloff geht nie kaputt.
Rohloff hält mind. 50.000 km.
Rohloff-Fahrer sind die Besten.


----------



## grüner Frosch (17. Januar 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> Rohloff ist wartungsfrei.
> Rohloff geht nie kaputt.
> Rohloff hält mind. 50.000 km.
> Rohloff-Fahrer sind die Besten.



Ersetze Rohloff gegen Liteville


----------



## supasini (17. Januar 2009)

LV ist (leider) nicht wartungsfrei - hab gerade meinen Dämpfer in der Inspektion gehabt. Scheint sich zwar zu lohnen, ist aber teuer...

deshalb hab ich ja auch (wie Uwe) ein Winter-HT. 
und aus Geldgründen hat das keine Rohloff.
es ist der pure Neid, ne stimmt gar nicht! Es ist 50% NEid und 50% Schadensfreude...


----------



## MieMaMeise (18. Januar 2009)

Sorry Jungs hab voll verpennt. Mhandy war der Meinung mich nicht wecken zu müssen -.- Nächste Woche dann mit neuem Wecker!


----------



## Daywalker74 (18. Januar 2009)

tja, "alle" waren da! nur keine meise war im kreise. so machte sich ein kleiner trupp auf, um die sumpflandschaft um die tomburg zu erkunden.
es waren immerhin 100% mehr teilnehmer als letzte woche da.

hat aber spaß gemacht. danke an herrn stunt-becker. 

bis demnächst!


----------



## Stunt-beck (19. Januar 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> tja, "alle" waren da! nur keine meise war im kreise. so machte sich ein kleiner trupp auf, um die sumpflandschaft um die tomburg zu erkunden.
> es waren immerhin 100% mehr teilnehmer als letzte woche da.
> 
> hat aber spaß gemacht. danke an herrn stunt-becker.
> ...



Ich kann mich dem nur anschließen. Und wenn man bedenkt das wir die ganze Tour ohne Rohloff ausgekommen sind. Man mag es kaum glauben.Mir hat es auch gut gefallen; schöne Schlammtour, nach dem ewigen Schnee endlich mal wieder eine richtige Tour wie sie sein sollte oder?
 Bis dann Gruß Micha.


----------



## Handlampe (21. Januar 2009)

Ich war übrigens am letzten Samstag mit meinem alten Kumpel Jan in Köln um ein paar Fotos zu schießen.
Durch Zufall sind wir auf ein paar Trailer gestoßen und sind mit ihnen ein wenig um die Häuser gezogen um Fotos zu machen. Nicht schlecht die Jungs....und natürlich auch ein paar feine Aufnahmen von Jan (Määd)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=155795&page=122


----------



## Enrgy (21. Januar 2009)

zum 1.000ten Mal: Trialer , nich Trailer!!!!


----------



## Handlampe (21. Januar 2009)

Ein Bild von mir von dem Kollegen Trailer:







Vielleicht sollte ich in meinem hohen Alter doch noch mit so was anfangen. Immer wieder beeindruckend, diese Fahrradbeherrschung.


----------



## Enrgy (21. Januar 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ein Bild von mir von dem Kollegen Trailer:




Ey, produzierssu misch - pass auf, 'ol isch meine Brieder.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (22. Januar 2009)

Hi Volker,
hast du eigentlich schon den Trialer zum neuen Tom Cruise-Film gesehen?


----------



## Bagatellschaden (22. Januar 2009)

Was genau ist dann eigentlich ein Trailer-Park?


----------



## Bagatellschaden (23. Januar 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Immer wieder beeindruckend, diese Fahrradbeherrschung.



Absolut! Klick.


----------



## Enrgy (23. Januar 2009)

Das ist kein Trialer, nur ein lausiger Streeter...
(dem ich ob seiner fehlenden Schutzkleidung den Crash mal so richtig gönne)

Ein Trialer wäre mit dem HR auf das Geländer gehüpft und dann elegant nach unten geschwebt.


----------



## mikkael (23. Januar 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ein Trialer..


..ist wie eine geschiedene Frau, die immer noch nach dem Ex-Ehemann sehnt und weiterhin den doppelten Namen trägt, in der Hoffnung..


----------



## määd (24. Januar 2009)

oh... cooole sequenz. Das sieht ja aus als obs hinter der treppe direkt in den rhein geht. 

irgendwann fahren wir auhc mal wieder zusammen....und gucken nciht nur zu... ach ich hab noch n BMX aufm balkon


----------



## chillmirage (25. Januar 2009)

moin moin

muss leider absagen aber das gewitter in meinen innereien lässt nichts gutes ahnen. ich fürchte da hilft auch kein korken... und das bei dem wetter
ich wünsche euch eine schöne runde und vergesst die sonnencreme nicht.

gruss

der chris


----------



## Stunt-beck (26. Januar 2009)

Ich habe gestern den Tag mit einem weinenden und mit einem lachenden Auge erlebt. Geweint habe ich weil ich gestern auch niht mitfahren konnte, gelacht habe ich weil ich in den Körperwelten war. In Heidelberg, Thomas ich kann es dir nur empfelen fahr hin es lohnt sich Gruß Micha.


----------



## Handlampe (26. Januar 2009)

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp zu stabilen Laufrädern geben?
Würde mein Juchem gerne umbauen um damit ein wenig das Trailen  zu üben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (26. Januar 2009)

Besorg dir schonmal Schienbeinschoner. Erstens für die schicken Pedalabdrücke und zweitens, damit mein Tritt nicht so weh tut - ich geb dir gleich Trailen....

Ach ja, falls dir auf deiner Bildsequenz von dem Sprung am Rhein eins auffallen sollte, dann ist es das Hinterrad auf dem "Landefoto". 
Schau dir mal den Reifen an. Was wiegst Du? Biste wirklich sicher, deine Schläuche überleben auch nur einen einzigen, nicht mal annähernd so weiten Sprung? Ich mein, wo ja schon häufig genug Platten auf normalen Trials zum guten Ton (pffffff ..... AAAAAHHH, Schei$$eeee!!) bei Dir gehören.....


----------



## Pardus (26. Januar 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand einen Tipp zu stabilen Laufrädern geben?
> Würde mein Juchem gerne umbauen um damit ein wenig das Trailen  zu üben



Hallo Uwe,

in der letzten bike war ein Test ... Erstaunlicherweise sind die billigen Laufräder die stabilsten, wenn auch die schwersten. Laut Test sind die Shimano Deore Laufräder günstig (219 ) und robust.. 

Gruß
Guido


----------



## MasifCentralier (26. Januar 2009)

Die kriegst du beim E für knapp über 100. 
Schau dich aber lieber mal im Bikemarkt um. Da giibts haufenweise LRS um die 100 oder drunter mit enorm stabielen Felgen, wie z.B. Mavic 325, Sun Single/Doubletracks
Besonders günstige: 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/167334/cat/22
Gruß vom Krüppel


----------



## grüner Frosch (27. Januar 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand einen Tipp zu stabilen Laufrädern geben?
> Würde mein Juchem gerne umbauen um damit ein wenig das Trailen  zu üben



Mavic Crossride, absolut für den Preis zu empfehlen Gute Felgenbreite und sehr stabil


----------



## Stunt-beck (27. Januar 2009)

Habe mich gerade für den Poisonbikecup genannt. Das sind CC-Rennen gibt es jemanden der Lust verspürt mit zu fahren? Die Rennen sind alle in der Nähe von Koblenz. Wer sich informieren will sollte unter www.poisonbike-cup.de nachschauen  Gruß Micha.


----------



## Handlampe (29. Januar 2009)

Von der Tomburg gibt es am Sonntag mal eine gemütliche Runde Richtung Ahrtal.

Guckst du hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (29. Januar 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Von der Tomburg gibt es am Sonntag mal eine gemütliche Runde Richtung Ahrtal.
> 
> Guckst du hier



Hab ich schon


----------



## grüner Frosch (31. Januar 2009)

So, habe mal wieder einen Sonntag genehmigt bekommen, und freue mich schon auf die langsame, gemütliche Runde von der Tomburg aus

Wer fährt von Alfter aus los?


----------



## MieMaMeise (31. Januar 2009)

Ich fahr von Bonn aus


----------



## Handlampe (1. Februar 2009)

Na, waren doch nette Bedingungen heute. _Hart_gefroren und Puderzucker auf den Wegen.

Und für eine Hütte für das Sommerfest haben wir uns auch entschieden.

Bilder folgen noch.


----------



## MieMaMeise (1. Februar 2009)

Dieser Sonntag hatte mal wieder alles: Sonne, Schnee, Pfade, Berge, nette Menschen und AKROBATIK.


----------



## grüner Frosch (1. Februar 2009)

Danke für die schöne, entspannte, gemütliche Runde latürlich auch den Mitfahrern

Geht Doch


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. Februar 2009)

Auch mir hat die Tour gestern gefallen, ich danke auch im Namen von Clarissa. Freue mich jetzt schon auf die Tour in 4 Wochen Gruß Micha.


----------



## Handlampe (2. Februar 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Dieser Sonntag hatte mal wieder alles: Sonne, Schnee, Pfade, Berge, nette Menschen und AKROBATIK.



Schnee






Pfade






Berge






AKROBATIK









Auch nochmal von mir vielen Dank für die ausgezeichnete Verpflegung während und nach der Tour.


----------



## MieMaMeise (2. Februar 2009)

Tolle Fotos Uwe! Sehen ziemlich professionell aus. Nur so aus Neugier, was für eine DSLR hast du genau?


----------



## Handlampe (3. Februar 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Tolle Fotos Uwe! Sehen ziemlich professionell aus. Nur so aus Neugier, was für eine DSLR hast du genau?



Eine Nikon D-200...ist  mittlerweile schon ein alter Hund, es gibt schon den Nachfolger, die D-300. Hat ein paar Features wie z.B. Liveview, mehr Pixel, höhere Lichtstärke mehr als Meine. Werde mir aber trotzdem nicht jedes Jahr ne neue kaufen. 
Eher leg ich mir noch ein wenig mehr Zubehör zu wie z.B. ein ordentliches Weitwinkelogjektiv zu, dann wäre auch das Bild mit dir vor der Burg Are in dem nicht vorhandenen  Trail besser geworden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (3. Februar 2009)

Sehr feines Terpentinenfoto.


----------



## Mepp (5. Februar 2009)

hi zusammen,
bin durch nen anderen thread zu dem hier gelangt. @handlampe schöne bilder, auf welcher höhe der ahr wurde das bild geschossen? sieht doch sehr interessant aus, vll lohnt es sich ja mal en stückchen weiter die ahr hochzufahren...?!


----------



## MieMaMeise (5. Februar 2009)

Die Serpentinen Abfahrt befindet sich genau zwischen Laach und Reimershoven. Das andere Bild ist an der Kläranlage bei Altenahr mit direkten Blick auf Burg Are aufgenommen worden.


----------



## Handlampe (6. Februar 2009)

Mepp schrieb:


> sieht doch sehr interessant aus, vll lohnt es sich ja mal en stückchen weiter die ahr hochzufahren...?!



...Ahrtal lohnt sich eigentlich überall....Oben, Mitte,Unten...für mich eins der schönsten Täler in der Eifel.


----------



## sun909 (6. Februar 2009)

Das stimmt. Bietet sehr viel für annehmbare Fahrzeit 

Allerdings auch dort einige Hot-Spots, die man zu Hochzeiten meiden sollte...

Grüße


----------



## Handlampe (8. Februar 2009)

Wir werden heute erst um 12 Uhr an der Tomburg sein. Da sich aber eh noch niemand offiziell angemeldet hat dürfte das ja kein Problem sein.


----------



## Handlampe (8. Februar 2009)

Soo....es gibt also jetzt im Forum die Möglichkeit IGs zu gründen. Hab ich doch direkt mal das Team Tomburg gegründet. Keine Ahnung was es so bringt....schaun wir mal...


----------



## MieMaMeise (8. Februar 2009)

Ist so eine IG nur für TT Mitgleider oder auch für Fanboys wie mich?


----------



## Handlampe (8. Februar 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Ist so eine IG nur für TT Mitgleider oder auch für Fanboys wie mich?



...für alle die Interesse haben...die Einladung ist raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (8. Februar 2009)

*Was ist das denn schon wieder für´n Firlefanz 

​*
.......... kann man denn auch mehreren Interessen nachgehen ? ich meine als *Team III* Mitglied kann man ja nicht überall .........

 ....... und mit allen .........



Grüße
Tazz


----------



## joscho (8. Februar 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Was ist das denn schon wieder für´n Firlefanz
> 
> ​*



Ach, irgend so ein Spökes


----------



## ultra2 (8. Februar 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Ach, irgend so ein Spökes



Nix Spökes, Tinneff ist das!


----------



## Tazz (8. Februar 2009)

*Ja wie jetzt ? ​*
.......... also Ich finde es cool


----------



## ultra2 (8. Februar 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Ja wie jetzt ? ​*
> .......... also Ich finde es cool



Du bist auch für jeden Firlefanz, Spökes oder Tinneff zu begeistern.


----------



## ultra2 (8. Februar 2009)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (8. Februar 2009)

süß ne​


----------



## ultra2 (8. Februar 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> süß ne​



Aber sicher


----------



## mikkael (8. Februar 2009)

aus unserer heutigen Sitzung © 2009 p*IG*

Unsere IG lässt Taten sprechen!


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. Februar 2009)

So bin auch gerade der IG beigetreten. Nun aber zu Olli und boris, ich bin wie versprochen gestern den Trail gegangen. Er ist unfahrbar, desweiteren denke ich das er Privat ist. Raus kommst du auf dem Rundweg bei der Eifelhütte. Der einstig wäre aber sehr dornig vor allem im Sommer wenn alles zugewachsen ist. Tja Jungs tut mir Leid aber so ist es, Gruß Micha.


----------



## grüner Frosch (9. Februar 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> So bin auch gerade der IG beigetreten. Nun aber zu Olli und boris, ich bin wie versprochen gestern den Trail gegangen. Er ist unfahrbar, desweiteren denke ich das er Privat ist. Raus kommst du auf dem Rundweg bei der Eifelhütte. Der einstig wäre aber sehr dornig vor allem im Sommer wenn alles zugewachsen ist. Tja Jungs tut mir Leid aber so ist es, Gruß Micha.



Schade, war ein Versuch wert, danke für das Abgehen.


----------



## Stunt-beck (10. Februar 2009)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Schade, war ein Versuch wert, danke für das Abgehen.



Nix zu danken!!! Meinem Sohn und mir hat es viel Spass gemacht. Anschließend auf der Burg Are war dann das Highlight für ihn.


----------



## Scottti (12. Februar 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Nix zu danken!!! Meinem Sohn und mir hat es viel Spass gemacht. Anschließend auf der Burg Are war dann das Highlight für ihn.



Ich hoffe du hast wenigstens da neue Trails entdeckt...


----------



## Scottti (12. Februar 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...für alle die Interesse haben...die Einladung ist raus...



Jau, die Einladung ist da und ich bekomme es nicht gebacken mich da  anzumelden. Ich finde einfach nichts passendes zum anklicken. 16 Leute haben es vor mir aber schon hinbekommen. Was soll mir das sagen? Schei$$e ich bin zu blöd...?


----------



## Daywalker74 (12. Februar 2009)

Scottti schrieb:


> Jau, die Einladung ist da und ich bekomme es nicht gebacken mich da  anzumelden. Ich finde einfach nichts passendes zum anklicken. 16 Leute haben es vor mir aber schon hinbekommen. Was soll mir das sagen? Schei$$e ich bin zu blöd...?



Nein Oli, bist Du nicht. Bekomme es auch nicht hin.


----------



## MieMaMeise (12. Februar 2009)

Wenn ihr hier rauf geht. Befindet sich relertiv weit unten (überhalb von "Neu hier?") der Button "Gruppe beitreten" (oder so ähnlich) dort einfach drauf klicken. Ist alles etwas versteckt, hatte es am Anfang auch gesucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (12. Februar 2009)

Nein
Du musst in die IG gehen, und da geht das erst.


----------



## Giom (13. Februar 2009)

Scottti schrieb:


> Jau, die Einladung ist da und ich bekomme es nicht gebacken mich da anzumelden. Ich finde einfach nichts passendes zum anklicken. 16 Leute haben es vor mir aber schon hinbekommen. Was soll mir das sagen? Schei$$e ich bin zu blöd...?


 
bist zu groß, guckst zu hoch, guck nach unten, da spielt die musik


----------



## MasifCentralier (13. Februar 2009)

giom schrieb:


> bist zu groß, guckst zu hoch, guck nach unten, da spielt die musik



:d:d:d


----------



## Redfraggle (13. Februar 2009)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> :d:d:d



...kann mich nur anschließen


----------



## Handlampe (15. Februar 2009)

Die Tour heute findet nicht statt. Ich muß mich ein wenig um die Familie kümmern.


----------



## Handlampe (15. Februar 2009)

Da haben wir uns heute dann doch noch ein wenig im Schnee vergnügt:

Mit 4 Mann bzw. 3 Mann und einer Frau vom TT ging es zu einem alten Bekannten:







Zuerst mussten wir allerdings hin kommen:






...und ein wenig im Schnee durften wir dabei auch spielen:











Praktisch auch, das wir bei den Pausen keine Radständer brauchten:






Ein wenig Serpentinen konnten wir auch noch üben:







Eine feine Tour im Schnee war das wieder ein mal.


----------



## MieMaMeise (15. Februar 2009)

Ja toll und ich hab zu Hause rumgegammelt -.-


----------



## Bagatellschaden (16. Februar 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Ja toll und ich hab zu Hause rumgegammelt -.-



Zu Hause rumgammeln? Absoluter Punk.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (16. Februar 2009)

Feine Bilder Uwe; geben die Stimmung gestern draußen im Wald schön wieder. Das letzte Bild ist besonders gelungen und könnte gewiss als Vorschlag für das Februar-Bild genannt werden. Wenn Du mit dem Auslösen noch etwas gewartet hättest, bis wir vor dem aufgehellten Horzont unter der Sonne gewesen wären, wär's perfekt!

Schön war's!
Claus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (16. Februar 2009)

Ja, feine Tour war das!Tolles Wetter, soviel Schnee (eigentlich hätten wir noch einen Schneemann bauen können ) und ein persönliches Highlight in Form von gefahrenen Treppen, hinter dem Sattel wohlgemerkt,Stolz!
Großes Lob auch an die Jungs, die schwierige Kurven meisterten, konnte fast gar nicht hinschauen. Zum Glück sind wir aber alle heil zurückgekommen, auch wenn Thomas mir zu Füßen lag ( könnte Frau ja eigentlich froh d´rüber sein  ) und ich beinahe, aber auch nur beinahe, über ihn d´rüber gefahren wäre!
Am Ende war ich ganz schön platt ( Schnee kostet echt Körner), aber hoch zufrieden, daß ich die Tour ohne Hilfe gemeistert habe .
 und Danke dem Guide


----------



## Enrgy (16. Februar 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> ...Wenn Du mit dem Auslösen noch etwas gewartet hättest, bis wir vor dem aufgehellten Horzont unter der Sonne gewesen wären, wär's perfekt!



Da gibts doch einen großen Experten für Photoshop in der Familie...


----------



## mikkael (18. Februar 2009)

*Selbstanzeige:*

Uwe, ich habe dein Foto geklaut und für eigene Zwecke mißbraucht: http://tinyurl.com/bdnhwc

Verklag' mich!


----------



## Enrgy (18. Februar 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Verklag' mich!



...nicht verklagen, abmahnen ist das Stichwort.

nette Worte, die du da im Blog geschrieben hast. Ist aber wirklich so: wenn ich sehe, wie oft die Kids meiner Schwägerin krank sind (3 + 8), da kriegt man die Krise. Stadtmenschen eben. Raus kommen die meist nur auf dem Weg zur Schule/Kindergarten, und natürlich wenns mal wieder mit Dauerfieber zum Doc geht.

So, es dämmert, meine Lupine will spielen...


----------



## Bagatellschaden (18. Februar 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> *Selbstanzeige:*
> 
> Uwe, ich habe dein Foto geklaut und für eigene Zwecke mißbraucht: http://tinyurl.com/bdnhwc
> 
> Verklag' mich!



Den Blog-Eintrag könnte ich geschrieben haben. Full ack, wie's so schön heisst. Der Fahrer ist übrigens ebenfalls 38 und heisst

Claus.


----------



## mikkael (18. Februar 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Den Blog-Eintrag könnte ich geschrieben haben. Full ack, wie's so schön heisst. Der Fahrer ist übrigens ebenfalls 38 und heisst
> 
> Claus.


So trifft man sich wieder! 

VG Mikkael

PS. Ich habe das Bildunterschrift entsprechend ergänzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (18. Februar 2009)

Kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen. Weise Worte, gelassen ausgesprochen. Feiner Blog, Mikkael....da sponsore ich auch gerne mal ein Foto.

Apropos Fotos

Ich war heute mit meinem Bruder unterwegs.

Vielleicht errät Jemand, wo das hier ist:



















NEEIIN....nicht in der Wahner Heide, obwohl auch dieses Bild gewisse Ähnlichkeit aufweist:







Es ist der ehemalige Truppenübungsplatz Vogelsang und jetzige Nationalpark Eifel.
Wir haben uns heute nach Gemünd aufgemacht um eine Tour vom schraegen Hubert nachzufahren. 
Sehr schöne abwechslungsreiche Landschaft gibt es dort oben in der tiefen Eifel. 

Ein Bild aus meiner beliebten Serie: Such den Biker







Langsam weiß ich auch, warum die Eskimos so viele Begriffe für Schnee haben. Uns sind bei der Tour wohl so ziemlich alle Arten von Schnee und Eis unter die Räder geraten. 

Gerade diese Art, wie sie auf folgendem Bild zu sehen ist, erwies sich als äusserst anstrengend:






Die Schneeschmelze verwandelte so manches Bächlein in einen reißenden Fluß.






Vorbei an der herrlichen Urfttalsperre verlief dann die Route wieder hoch zur Wüstung Wollseifen, einem ehemaligen Dorf, welches im Krieg zerbombt wurde. Nach dem Krieg wurde es von den Siegermächten enteignet und diente ab dann auf dem Truppenübungsplatz den Briten und später den Belgiern als Übungsgelände für den Häuserkampf.













Vorbei an der Burg Vogelsang verlief dann die letzte Abfahrt wieder hinunter an die Urft und weiter nach Gemünd.

Diese letzte Abfahrt hatte es noch einmal in sich: EIS PUR







Eine sehr schöne Wintertour, zwar völlig Trailbefreit allerdings bei den Verhältnissen auch völlig OK. Es hatte sich sowieso auf jedem auch sonst noch so breitem Weg ein bzw. zwei parallele Trails gebildet


----------



## MasifCentralier (18. Februar 2009)

Cool, genau da war ich am Montag mit der Schule zur Besichtigung der Ordensburg, ist echt riesig das Gelände. 
Hast du mal die Pläne Leys gesehen wie groß das noch werden sollte


----------



## Daywalker74 (18. Februar 2009)

das war aber auch ne tour heute. 

klasse bericht und super-fotos bruda reschpekt


----------



## mikkael (18. Februar 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich war heute mit meinem Bruder unterwegs


Habt ihr ein schönes Land! Super Fotos, Uwe! 
Ich will auswandern, sofort. 



Handlampe schrieb:


> Feiner Blog, Mikkael....da sponsore ich auch gerne mal ein Foto


Spaß bei Seite, Ihr seid alle herzlich eingeladen, mitzuschreiben, zu fotografieren oder zu filmen. So war der Blog eigentlich von mir gedacht!

Gute Nächtle,

Mikkael


----------



## Stunt-beck (19. Februar 2009)

Sehr beneidenswert die Tour die ihr gestern gemacht habt. Ich habe mich mehr durch Matsch quälen müssen. Super Bilder Uwe, könnten auch einige in den Kalender, Gruß Micha.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (19. Februar 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Spaß bei Seite, Ihr seid alle herzlich eingeladen, mitzuschreiben, zu fotografieren oder zu filmen. So war der Blog eigentlich von mir gedacht!



Das greife ich gerne mal auf.

Trotz einer als eher misslungenen zu bezeichnenden Diskussion zum Thema Trailvideo  möchte ich hiermit ein Filmprojekt anregen.

Ein Storyboard gibt's noch nicht, aber bestimmt hat jeder von uns (und ich meine nicht nur Mikkael und mich, sondern das Team Tomburg) gute Ideen, wie sowas aussehen könnte. Im Groben ginge es mir darum, unsere Art des Bikens - Touren, Trails, Spaß in der Region und überall - festzuhalten. Über ein Jahr hinweg vielleicht. Was genau im Video zu sehen soll, sollten wir uns schon vorher überlegen, ergibt sich aber nach meiner Erfahrung beim Filmen auch aus dem letztendlich vorliegenden und verwertbaren Material. Das Video könnte episodisch unsere Touren dokumentieren oder die besten Szenen in Clipform beinhalten. Oder... 

Videokameras dürften zu genüge vorhanden sein, zumal sich fast jede Digicam auch zum Aufzeichnen kurzer Clips eignet. Die Videos von schpytzyo sind ein gutes Beispiel dafür (Gefilmt mit einer Canon A95). Ich stelle einen Camcorder, eine Digicam und eine Minikamera zur Montage am Fahrrad oder Helm zur Verfügung.

Zwar sehe ich noch nicht, dass eine Cam bei jeder Tour dabei wäre. Meine Erfahrung bei der Ahrtal-Trailtour im Oktober sowie bei anderen Gelegenheiten, zu denen ich die Kamera dabei hatte, zeigt, dass Filmen unterwegs viel Zeit kostet. Vielleicht könnte man deshalb Touren organisieren, die explizit dem Filmprojekt gewidmet sind. Und ansonsten läuft eine Kamera mit, wenn sich die Zeit ergibt.

Das Editing braucht erfahrungsgemäß eine Menge Zeit, daran sollten wir denken. Jemand muss das machen. Eine gute Schnittsoftware hätte ich; Uwe zum Beispiel hat viel Erfahrung mit dem Schneiden.

Sollte mein Vorschlag auf Interesse stoßen, schlage ich außerdem ein dediziertes Thema in der IG vor.

Film ab!
Claus.


----------



## mikkael (19. Februar 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Trotz einer als eher misslungenen zu bezeichnenden Diskussion zum Thema Trailvideo  möchte ich hiermit ein Filmprojekt anregen.


Bin dabei. Als Ehrentomburger.

Bringe viel Material (Kameras, HD-Cameras, Lipstick-Cams, jede Menge Mounts, Musik, Gema-freie Musik, 5 GB pro Woche Vimeo-Platz für HD und SD, Blog, Forum, Kommunikation, Webspace und stets gute Laune) mit und kann sogar schneiden!


----------



## JürgenK (19. Februar 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Das greife ich gerne mal auf.
> 
> Trotz einer als eher misslungenen zu bezeichnenden Diskussion zum Thema Trailvideo  möchte ich hiermit ein Filmprojekt anregen.
> 
> ...








mikkael schrieb:


> Bin dabei. Als Ehrentomburger.
> 
> Bringe viel Material (Kameras, HD-Cameras, Lipstick-Cams, jede Menge Mounts, Musik, Gema-freie Musik, 5 GB pro Woche Vimeo-Platz für HD und SD, Blog, Forum, Kommunikation, Webspace und stets gute Laune) mit und kann sogar schneiden!





Einfach nur cool!


----------



## Enrgy (19. Februar 2009)

@juppidoo aka Jürgenk

...aus welcher Gruft bist Du denn auferstanden???


----------



## Bagatellschaden (19. Februar 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...aus welcher Gruft bist Du denn auferstanden???



Underworld 3 läuft bald an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (19. Februar 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Film ab!
> Claus.



Da lass ich mich doch nicht zweimal Bitten. Feine Idee 

Ich bin ja eher der Mensch für die Stillleben aber dann werde ich demnächst doch wieder öfter meine Canon mit auf Tour nehmen. Mit der Spiegelreflex macht zwar mehr Spass....dafür kann das Teil leider nicht filmen.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (19. Februar 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Da lass ich mich doch nicht zweimal Bitten. Feine Idee
> 
> Ich bin ja eher der Mensch für die Stillleben aber dann werde ich demnächst doch wieder öfter meine Canon mit auf Tour nehmen. Mit der Spiegelreflex macht zwar mehr Spass....dafür kann das Teil leider nicht filmen.



Sehr schön! Sollen wir ein Thema in der IG aufmachen, in dem wir mal abklopfen, ob das, was uns so vorschwebt, vereinbar ist? Machst Du?


----------



## mikkael (19. Februar 2009)

Uwe, was macht ihr am Montag, fahrt ihr doch nach Luxemburg? Das Wetter soll angeblich beschissen bleiben. 

Mich habt ihr wahrscheinlich zu Recht abgeschrieben. Wir überlegen _ernsthaft_ morgen Nachmittag für 4 Tage nach Apt zu fahren. Ob und Besetzung noch völlig unklar. Es sind 1000 km, daher ein weiterer Sklave mit Führerschein muss mitfahren. Ich werde mal Rico nach Touren fragen.

VG Mikkael


----------



## Handlampe (19. Februar 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Uwe, was macht ihr am Montag, fahrt ihr doch nach Luxemburg? Das Wetter soll angeblich beschissen bleiben.
> 
> Mich habt ihr wahrscheinlich zu Recht abgeschrieben. Wir überlegen _ernsthaft_ morgen Nachmittag für 4 Tage nach Apt zu fahren. Ob und Besetzung noch völlig unklar. Es sind 1000 km, daher ein weiterer Sklave mit Führerschein muss mitfahren. Ich werde mal Rico nach Touren fragen.
> 
> VG Mikkael



Genau wegen den schlechten Wetterprognosen habe ich innerlich den Luxemburgtripp schon gecancelt. Ich denke, Claus wird dann auch keine große Lust haben.

Aber was ist das für eine Geschichte mit Abt. Wer oder was ist das


----------



## on any sunday (19. Februar 2009)

Abt: Vorsteher eines Klosters.........    Apt: Ort in Südfrankreich


----------



## mikkael (19. Februar 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Aber was ist das für eine Geschichte mit Abt. Wer oder was ist das


Es ist hier: http://tinyurl.com/bkdoau


----------



## Bagatellschaden (19. Februar 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Genau wegen den schlechten Wetterprognosen habe ich innerlich den Luxemburgtripp schon gecancelt. Ich denke, Claus wird dann auch keine große Lust haben.
> 
> Aber was ist das für eine Geschichte mit Abt. Wer oder was ist das



Ich wär dafür, spontan auch für einen (langen) Tag entweder nach L'burg zu eiern oder in den Pfälzer Wald zu fahren.

Südfrankreich ist immer super. Aber so lange komme ich hier nicht weg.


----------



## mikkael (19. Februar 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Ich wär dafür, spontan auch für einen (langen) Tag entweder nach L'burg zu eiern oder in den Pfälzer Wald zu fahren.
> 
> Südfrankreich ist immer super. Aber so lange komme ich hier nicht weg.


So, Apt klappt doch nicht. Mein Sohn muss Samstag bis 16.00 Uhr freiwilligen Pflegedienst in Krankenhaus leisten, läßt sich kurzfristig nicht canceln.

Somit sind wir, Peter Förster und ich, offen für ein Anti-Fasching-Mo-Di mit relativ wenig Folter und guter Unterhaltung! 

LG Mikkael


----------



## MieMaMeise (19. Februar 2009)

Hab Montag, Dienstag auch frei... hilfe ich will auch hier weg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JürgenK (19. Februar 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> @juppidoo aka Jürgenk
> 
> ...aus welcher Gruft bist Du denn auferstanden???



Hi Enrgy,

bin etwas abgeschlafft, viel arbeiten, etwas laufen, etwas Triathlon, wenig biken. Wupperberge haben sich ja schon verändert. Viel Baum ab, viele Wege breit.
Verfolge aber euer Gesülze ab und zu.

Bis im Sommer mal auf einer Seniorenausruhtour.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (20. Februar 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Mein Sohn *muss* Samstag bis 16.00 Uhr *freiwilligen *Pflegedienst in Krankenhaus leisten



Sohn, Du bist ein Freiwilliger! Marsch, marsch! 



mikkael schrieb:


> Somit sind wir, Peter Förster und ich, offen für ein Anti-Fasching-Mo-Di mit relativ wenig Folter und guter Unterhaltung!



Ich wär wohl dabei. Wetter muss aber stimmen. Ich bin jetzt schon zum gefühlten Tausendstenmal in diesem Jahr patschnass geworden. 's reicht.

Claus.


----------



## mikkael (20. Februar 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Ich wär wohl dabei. Wetter muss aber stimmen. Ich bin jetzt schon zum gefühlten Tausendstenmal in diesem Jahr patschnass geworden. 's reicht.


Also, ich schlage vor, wir fahren so weit (am liebsten Sonntag Abend), bis das Wetter erträglich wird. Ziel ist egal. Dienstag Abend zurück! 

Kurze Info: PF kann 3 Biker* mit Schalfsack aufnehmen. Zwei Betten sind da, evtl. ein drittes (_experimentell_). 

So, nu?

Vg Mikkael


(*) 2 auf'm Rack hinten, 1 entweder verstückelt im Kofferraum oder oben auf'm Dach.


----------



## Handlampe (20. Februar 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Also, ich schlage vor, wir fahren so weit (am liebsten Sonntag Abend), bis das Wetter erträglich wird. Ziel ist egal. Dienstag Abend zurück!
> 
> Kurze Info: PF kann 3 Biker* mit Schalfsack aufnehmen. Zwei Betten sind da, evtl. ein drittes (_experimentell_).
> 
> ...



...bin dabei. 

Ich fürchte nur, wir müssen ganz schön weit fahren für schönes Wetter.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (20. Februar 2009)

Bin raus. Hier klappt grad gar nix so, wie's soll und ich kann mir allenfalls einen Tag freischaufeln. Sorry.


----------



## Handlampe (21. Februar 2009)

Bitte schaut wegen der morgigen Tour in der Ville am Vormittag noch hier in den Fred. Bei den Wetterprognosen ist nämlich noch nicht sicher ob die Tour statt findet. Bei Regen werde ich nicht fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (21. Februar 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...bin dabei.


mich hat's erwischt. :kotz:


----------



## Handlampe (22. Februar 2009)

Hab gerade auf den Regenradar geschaut.....der Regen ist weg...wir können fahren.


----------



## Scottti (22. Februar 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hab gerade auf den Regenradar geschaut.....der Regen ist weg...wir können fahren.



Habe gerade eben aus *dem Fenster* geschaut.....tiefgrau und Sprühregen....ich bleibe Zuhause.


----------



## Redfraggle (22. Februar 2009)

Ach Oli, da hast Du den schönen Matsch in der Ville verpasst!
War mit ein paar Mädels unterwegs, sehr entspannt und geregnet hat es auch nicht mehr!
Schönes Wochenende und Grüße an die Famillisch!
Lg. Barbara


----------



## blitzfitz (22. Februar 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hab gerade auf den Regenradar geschaut.....der Regen ist weg...wir können fahren.



Tja, der Regen war weg (na wenigstens überwiegend ), aber die Pfützen und der Matsch blieben. Ein Heidenspass! 

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## Handlampe (22. Februar 2009)

Interessant:

Je mieser das Wetter, desto mehr Verrückte wollen im Schlamm suhlen.
Mit 8 Bikern/Innen sind wir heute durch die VILLE gezogen.

Wenn ich richtig mitgezählt habe, dann sind wir an 16 Seen, Tümpeln, Teichen usw. vorbei gekommen.

Bilder gibt es dieses Mal keine, allerdings jede Menge Filmschnipsel für den TT-Film.

Es war mir ein Fest.


----------



## Enrgy (22. Februar 2009)

Habt ihr euch verfahren? Da geht doch auf direktem Wege eine Route durch...


----------



## Handlampe (23. Februar 2009)

Jau, da gibt es ja endlich die erste Anmeldung für das Cruisertreffen.

Da muß ich an meinem ja noch Einiges pimpen.


Freu mich schon auf Piwi mit diesem feisten Teil:






Zwei Kollegen aus dem Forum vermisse ich noch bei den Anmeldungen:

Gerd (vertexto)
Klaus (redking)

haben auf jeden Fall noch solche hübschen Räder.


----------



## Enrgy (23. Februar 2009)

Kruuuser, du bist wohl vor nix fies.....


----------



## Bagatellschaden (1. März 2009)

Habe heute dem Team Tomburg Treue erwiesen und bin eine ultraspontane Tour mit Startort Tomburg gefahren.  Und endlich mal wieder mit hochgekrempelten Ärmeln und Dreiviertel-Hose. 

Bei der Gelegenheit und auf Hinweis eines Bekannten hin, hab ich mir den Trail über den Schildkopf-Grat angesehen. Genau richtig, wenn man sein Rad gerne trägt . Das Problem ist nicht, dass es zu steil und verblockt runterginge. Das Problem ist, dass auch auch steil und verblockt raufgeht und man fast schon kraxeln muss. 
Stellenweise ist der Trail dennoch sehr schön zu fahren und die Schlussabfahrt nach Kreuzberg runter auch gut zu machen. Wer's flowig mag, nimmt besser den Trail direkt runter ins Vischelbachtal.

Claus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (1. März 2009)

jau, den hab ich mit meinem AlpenX-Partner Andi vor vielen Jahren das erste Mal gefahren auf ner Testtour vor unserem ersten Alpencross mit vollem Gepäck. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass das so realistisch ist!
Im letzten Jahr bin ich den Weg aber sogar nochmal freiwillig "gefahren" - wäre auf jeden Fall ne gute Location für den KBU-Kalender!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (1. März 2009)

Ich hätte es ja auch ahnen können. Der Bekannte hatte mir einen Kartenausschnitt gemailt, auf dem zu sehen ist, das der Pfad direkt durch die Zeichnung für Felsen verläuft. Außerdem hatte er die Beschreibung eines Wanderers beigefügt, der den Weg nur erfahrenen Wanderern empfiehlt und rät, es bei Nässe erst gar nicht zu versuchen. 
Nur gibt es dann ja auch so Leute wie mich, die erst vom Grat runterfallen müssen, bevor sie glauben, dass der Weg wirklich nicht fahrbar ist. Und die statt Stöcken auch noch 'n Bike mit sich schleppen...


----------



## Enrgy (1. März 2009)

Hui, da denk ich, das hört sichdoch interessant an - und beim Blick in MagicMaps sehe ich, daß die Ecke zu meiner (persönlichen) Standard-Tomburg-Steinerberg-Route gehört. 
Den Grat habe ich auch mal soweit es geht befahren, dann zu Fuß weiter und das für nicht lohnenswert abgehakt. 
Wenn ich schon 5x (oder öfter) das Rad wieder hoch schleppen darf, dann kann das in unseren Breiten nix. Dafür sind die folgenden Abfahrten zu kurz, als daß sich das lohnen würde. In den Alpen sieht das natürlich anders aus, da folgen dann eben auch 1000Hm oder mehr DH, wofür sich das Tragen rentiert.
Ich fahre den Grat nach der Forstwegquerung nun immer ein Stück runter und biege dann links ab in die Botanik. Dort erreicht man nach wenigen Metern den "normalen" Trail, der dann rechts abwärts ins Vischeltal führt.
So hat man wenigstens den erste, schön fahrbaren Teil noch mitgenommen.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (1. März 2009)

Im Grunde gibt es auch gar keine Abfahrten zwischendrin. Man klettert eigentlich gut 200, vielleicht 300m über Felsen. Und wenn man es zwischendrin geschafft hat, ohne vom Grat runterzufallen auf's Bike zu steigen, rollt oder rumpelt man allenfalls ein paar Meter weit, bevor man schon wieder schleppen muss. 
Die Idee mit dem Abbiegen auf den Vischeltal-Trail ist gut! Fährst Du die erste verblockte Stelle noch oder biegst Du schon vorher ab?


----------



## Enrgy (1. März 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Die Idee mit dem Abbiegen auf den Vischeltal-Trail ist gut! Fährst Du die erste verblockte Stelle noch oder biegst Du schon vorher ab?



Also ich fahre keinesfalls irgendwas bergauf. Ich denke, es sind so etwa 50-80m nach dem Forstweg. Später ist der Vischeltal-Trail schon zu tief, da muß man zu weit querfeldein bergab.
Ich glaub, ich fahr da auch jedesmal an einer anderen Stelle links rein, hab mir noch keinen Baum markiert...
Es ist aber wirklich nicht weit durchs Laub und man erreicht den Vischel-Trail.
Auf jeden Fall besser, als links die Forstautobahn und dann rechts auf den Vischel-Trail, der ja relativ unspannend ist, um es mal gelinde auszudrücken.
So ein Mittelding zwischen Schildkopf-Felsen und Vischeltrail wäre schön. Aber sind wir zufrieden, daß dort überhaupt was ist...


----------



## Handlampe (1. März 2009)

Na, da hab ich aber noch einen Tipp:

Nach der Forstwegüberquerung auf den Trail. Kurz bevor es auf den ersten Felsen geht (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) nicht links, sondern rechts auf den Anfangs kaum zu erkennenden Pfad. Zu Beginn gibt es ein paar extrem enge Serpentinen, später wird es ein wenig einfacher. Dieser Pfad mündet später auf einen etwas breiteren Weg der im Sahrbachtal endet. Ist schon ein wenig her, als ich das letzte Mal da war, müsste man nochmal probieren


----------



## Bagatellschaden (1. März 2009)

Außer mir scheint den ja wirklich jeder zu kennen. Seufz. Danke für die Info, Uwe. Lass' uns das beim nächsten Mal einbauen!


----------



## Handlampe (1. März 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Außer mir scheint den ja wirklich jeder zu kennen. Seufz. Danke für die Info, Uwe. Lass' uns das beim nächsten Mal einbauen!



...neenee, Claus, Jeder kennt den nicht: Kollege Volker ist ja auch in die falsche Richtung abgebogen.


----------



## Enrgy (1. März 2009)

In MagicMaps geht der einzig sichtbare Trail vor der längeren Felsnase ja auch "in Fahrtrichtung" rechts runter.
Das ich den Weg zu Fuß erkundet habe, ist schon ein paar Jahre her. Da hatte ich noch kein MagicMaps. Kann sein, daß ich den von Uwe beschriebenen Weg gesehen habe, ich bin aber zu Fuß auf dem Grat geblieben.
Fürs flüssige Fahren scheint mir aber die Vischeltal-Variante sinnvoller zu sein. Aber ich werde diese Sahrbach-Option mal im Hinterkopf behalten und beim nächsten Mal ansehen.
Muß nur noch etwas trockener und wärmer werden......


So, und nun ist NASCAR-Time!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (1. März 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Muß nur noch etwas trockener und wärmer werden......



Nee, der Trail war heute komplett trocken. Kein Wunder, so exponiert wie der da oben liegt...


----------



## rpo35 (2. März 2009)

Es ist jetzt 22:55 und hier hat noch niemand dem Ralf zum Geburtstag gratuliert!? Was ist los mit Euch?

Ralf: Alles Gute zum 45zigsten!!! Hast mich wieder eingeholt 

Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Handlampe (3. März 2009)

An alle TT'er

Prima, das unsere IG schon so groß ist....allerdings bin ich dort kein Alleinunterhalter...ihr könnt beim posten auch mitmachen.

Z.b. fehlen mir da noch einige Vorstellungen.


----------



## blitzfitz (3. März 2009)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Es ist jetzt 22:55 und hier hat noch niemand dem Ralf zum Geburtstag gratuliert!? Was ist los mit Euch?
> 
> Ralf: Alles Gute zum 45zigsten!!! Hast mich wieder eingeholt
> 
> ...



Danke, Ralph! 

Ich bin stolz auf Dich.


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. März 2009)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Es ist jetzt 22:55 und hier hat noch niemand dem Ralf zum Geburtstag gratuliert!? Was ist los mit Euch?
> 
> Ralf: Alles Gute zum 45zigsten!!! Hast mich wieder eingeholt
> 
> ...



Ja dann muß ich mich auch anschließen, nachträglich noch alles Gute. Hätte ich das gewusst hätte ich dir am Sonntag ne Geburtstagstorte mitgebracht.

Gruß Micha.


----------



## Redfraggle (4. März 2009)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Es ist jetzt 22:55 und hier hat noch niemand dem Ralf zum Geburtstag gratuliert!? Was ist los mit Euch?
> 
> Ralf: Alles Gute zum 45zigsten!!! Hast mich wieder eingeholt
> 
> ...



...hängt wohl damit zusammen, daß ab einem gewissen Alter, so manch einer, ohne elektonisches Helferlein, daß ein oder andere Datum vergisst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (7. März 2009)

Bin gespannt auf morgen. Soll ja schon wieder regnen...obwohl...wurd auch mal wieder Zeit...schwer drüsch, överal.

Ich möchte auf jeden Fall fahren, nur wenn es wie aus Eimern gießt, hab ich auch nicht so die Lust. Ich kann eh nicht die üblen Pisten fahren, die Hand schmerzt immer noch ein wenig.

Schauen wir morgen früh mal...


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. März 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Bin gespannt auf morgen. Soll ja schon wieder regnen...obwohl...wurd auch mal wieder Zeit...schwer drüsch, överal.
> 
> Ich möchte auf jeden Fall fahren, nur wenn es wie aus Eimern gießt, hab ich auch nicht so die Lust. Ich kann eh nicht die üblen Pisten fahren, die Hand schmerzt immer noch ein wenig.
> 
> Schauen wir morgen früh mal...



Na Uwe es haben sich ja auch schon 2 Leute angemeldet für morgen. Kann ja nichts mehr schief gehen. Ich würde auch kommen wenn ich nicht meinen Sohn bei mir hätte, da ja das Rennen morgen abgesagt wurde. Ich habe übrigens für den 05.07. eine TT-Genußtour reingesetzt und dies auch schon bei der IG hinterlegt. Du bist also nicht mehr alleine. Viel Spass morgen und keinen Regen Gruß Micha.


----------



## Handlampe (8. März 2009)

Der Wahnsinn

Ich hab noch nie soviel Wasser in der Eifel erlebt. Überall blubberte und plätscherte es. Wir hatten viele Bachdurchquerungen auf dem Weg in das Ahrtal. Das Problem dabei war das wir manche Bäche nicht quer sondern längs durchqueren mußten, da die Wege selber zu Bachläufen geworden sind.

Ich fand das ziemlich spannend. 
Auch die kleine feine Gruppe passte gut zusammen. 
Hut ab vor Gerd alias Tauchsieder der An und Abreise von Bornheim/Merten per pedes absolvierte. 
Nach 58 km und 1200 hm durch feinsten Schlamm- nicht schlecht

Noch eine kleine Impression zu den Wegeverhältnissen:


----------



## Eifelwolf (8. März 2009)

Seeehr KBU-Kalenderblatt "März" verdächtig !


----------



## Daywalker74 (8. März 2009)

das war aber auch heute eine schlammschlacht. aber 

naja, der "see" war doch tiefer als gedacht....


----------



## Tauchsieder (9. März 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Der Wahnsinn
> 
> Ich hab noch nie soviel Wasser in der Eifel erlebt. Überall blubberte und plätscherte es. Wir hatten viele Bachdurchquerungen auf dem Weg in das Ahrtal. Das Problem dabei war das wir manche Bäche nicht quer sondern längs durchqueren mußten, da die Wege selber zu Bachläufen geworden sind.



Riesenabenteuer bei Kaiserwetter. Danke für die geführte Tour. Besetzung war ideal; keiner zu schnell, keiner zu langsam.

Fährt hier auch mal jemand materialschonende Waldautobahnen zur Hohen Acht?

Gruß
T.


----------



## Enrgy (9. März 2009)

Tauchsieder schrieb:


> Fährt hier auch mal jemand materialschonende Waldautobahnen zur Hohen Acht?
> 
> Gruß
> T.




...hmm, vielleicht der Hammelhetzer (aka Bestuss)? (RIP)


----------



## Handlampe (9. März 2009)

Finde den Fehler im Bild:


----------



## supasini (9. März 2009)

hab ihn!


----------



## wesy (9. März 2009)

??? Gibt einige!!!
Die kurze Hose! Heftiger Fehler.
Das hinterher rollen....???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (9. März 2009)

Yippee. Die Hütte ist gemietet (Danke an mein Fraggle )

Der Termin steht für das:

1.TT Sommerfest


*Samstag 11.Juli 2009*


in der
*
St.Martin Hütte

Altenahr*​

Kurze Info zur Hütte gibt es hier

Zur Anmeldung geht es hier

Die Anfahrt zum Wanderparkplatz gibt es hier


Sehr gut sowohl mit dem Auto zu erreichen, da die Hütte direkt an der neuen Umgehungsstrasse (B257) von Altenahr liegt. Ein großer Wanderparkplatz liegt quasi vor der Hüttentür.

Aber auch mit der Bahn ist sie relativ gut erreichbar. Vom Bahnhof geht es ca. 1 km durch die Weinberge. Aber selbst diese Strecke zeigt schon die herrliche Landschaft um die Hütte. 








Der Schwerpunkt liegt bei dem Sommerfest nicht unbedingt auf dem biken. 
Geplant sind zwar mind. 2 Touren, allerdings soll danach ja noch ausgiebig gegrillt und gefeiert werden- und total verschwitzt ist das ja dann auch nicht so prickelnd.

Wer will kann natürlich auch ganz ohne Rad kommen- es wird auf jeden Fall immer jemand bei der Hütte sein. 
Die Pänz sind natürlich auch willkommen, es gibt einen kleinen Spielplatz und eine große Wiese zum spielen.


----------



## on any sunday (9. März 2009)

Hoffentlich brauchen wir nicht den Bullerjan.


----------



## Scottti (9. März 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Finde den Fehler im Bild:



Wie man meinem Gesichtsausdruck ansieht, war ich gerade dabei den Fehler auszuräumen.


----------



## MasifCentralier (9. März 2009)

DAnn kann ich ja auf die Pänz aufpassen, wärend ihr euch amüsiert


----------



## Redfraggle (9. März 2009)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> DAnn kann ich ja auf die Pänz aufpassen, wärend ihr euch amüsiert



Coole Idee, aber ich kann Dir auch ein straffes Rehaprogramm aufstellen, da langweilst Du Dich bestimmt nicht!


----------



## MasifCentralier (9. März 2009)

Krieg ich... muss halt nur ersma zuzammengetackert werden


----------



## Stunt-beck (10. März 2009)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> DAnn kann ich ja auf die Pänz aufpassen, wärend ihr euch amüsiert



Dann kann ich ja doch mit dem Rad anreisen Ist ja klasse. So ein Sommerfest habe ich mir immer schon gewünscht, Babysitter gleich mit inbegriffen.


----------



## Redfraggle (10. März 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Dann kann ich ja doch mit dem Rad anreisen Ist ja klasse. So ein Sommerfest habe ich mir immer schon gewünscht, Babysitter gleich mit inbegriffen.



Das sollte so oder so klappen, da wohl einige ihre Sprößlinge mitbringen ( so ist es ja auch gedacht) und sich dann eine Kindergruppe bildet, aber nicht jeder biken will und somit Aufsicht vorhanden ist.


----------



## sun909 (10. März 2009)

Cool,
ein Termin, ein Termin!

Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt  Wer guidet? Fahren wir den Trail, der nicht zu sehen war? Dürfen wir endlich mal auf die Burg? 

Fragen über Fragen 


grüße
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (10. März 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Das sollte so oder so klappen, da wohl einige ihre Sprößlinge mitbringen ( so ist es ja auch gedacht) und sich dann eine Kindergruppe bildet, aber nicht jeder biken will und somit Aufsicht vorhanden ist.



Da ich meinen Sohn aber nur alle 14 Tage am WE habe werde ich natürlich nicht biken. Wie würde mein Sprössling sagen war nur ein Scherz


----------



## Stunt-beck (10. März 2009)

Na das wird ja ein geiler Monat erst auf die Genustour am 05.07. und gleich 6 Tage später zum Sommerfest zum zweiten genießen Klasse klasse, da kommen wir ja aus dem feiern gar nicht mehr raus.


----------



## Tauchsieder (11. März 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Finde den Fehler im Bild:



Den Fehler können nur Mitfahrer erkennen. Hier das vollständige Bild:


----------



## Handlampe (11. März 2009)

Tauchsieder schrieb:


> Den Fehler können nur Mitfahrer erkennen. Hier das vollständige Bild:



Mensch, der Anhänger ist mir auf der Tour gar nicht auf gefallen.

Oder hast du an dem Bild doch ein wenig gebastelt?
Wenn ja, dann ist dir das aber täuschend echt gelungen..


----------



## Bagatellschaden (11. März 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Mensch, der Anhänger ist mir auf der Tour gar nicht auf gefallen.
> 
> Oder hast du an dem Bild doch ein wenig gebastelt?
> Wenn ja, dann ist dir das aber täuschend echt gelungen..



Ich musste auch zweimal gucken. Aber wenn man genau hinschaut, sieht man, dass das Vorderrad des Anhängers das Hinterrad des Bikes berührt und deshalb falschrum rotiert. Hier hat Kujau nicht richtig aufgepasst.


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. März 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Ich musste auch zweimal gucken. Aber wenn man genau hinschaut, sieht man, dass das Vorderrad des Anhängers das Hinterrad des Bikes berührt und deshalb falschrum rotiert. Hier hat Kujau nicht richtig aufgepasst.



Na da sind sie wieder unser Korintenkacker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (12. März 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Na da sind sie wieder unser Korintenkacker



Wie bist Du denn drauf? Schlecht gefrühstückt? Die eigenen Brötchen etwa?

Ich sehe, der eigentliche Witz ist Deiner Aufmerksamkeit entgangen. Macht nix, ich bin manchmal schwer zu verstehen.


----------



## Tauchsieder (12. März 2009)

wesy schrieb:


> ??? Gibt einige!!!
> Die kurze Hose! Heftiger Fehler.
> Das hinterher rollen....???



wieso ist die kurze hose ein heftiger fehler? meinst du die kurze hose über der 3/4-hose oder bezeichnest du die 3/4-hose als kurze hose? also ich brauche es an den oberschenkeln immer etwas wärmer, deswegen die kurze hose über der 3/4. und die 3/4 war auch ideal. bischen kühlung von unten ...

wie auch immer. es waren ca. 8°C und es war nass und feucht. das ist mit abstand meine liebste witterung. es gibt halt menschen, die fahren gerne, wenn es feucht und bischen kühl ist. meinereiner gehört dazu. dafür mache ich im sommer, wenn es zu heiß ist (ab ca. 28°C), pause. genauso im winter, wenn es zu kalt ist (kälter als ca. 0°, je nach witterung).

aber was das hinterherrollen angeht hast du völlig recht. wer an diesem tag hinterherrollte, hatte einiges an matsch, wasser und schlamm vom vordermann abbekommen.

besten gruß
t.


----------



## Tauchsieder (12. März 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Na da sind sie wieder unser Korintenkacker



auch wenn du mich jetzt für einen korintenkacker hältst, aber ich denke du meinst korinthenkacker.






(den beitrag musste ich vor dem posten drei mal korrekturlesen; korinthenkackerei halt)


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. März 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Wie bist Du denn drauf? Schlecht gefrühstückt? Die eigenen Brötchen etwa?
> 
> Ich sehe, der eigentliche Witz ist Deiner Aufmerksamkeit entgangen. Macht nix, ich bin manchmal schwer zu verstehen.



Mein Sohn hätte jetzt gesagt war nur ein Scherz


----------



## Bagatellschaden (13. März 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Mein Sohn hätte jetzt gesagt war nur ein Scherz



Grüß ihn von mir. Ich, Sohn meiner Eltern, hab das auch immer gesagt. 

Wenn mir klar wurde, dass mein jüngster Einfall nicht gut ankam.


----------



## Redfraggle (13. März 2009)

So, und nun seid wieder alle lieb zueinander!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (13. März 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> So, und nun seid wieder alle lieb zueinander!



Ja, Mama. War nur'n Scherz.


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. März 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Ja, Mama. War nur'n Scherz.



Und nun noch die Hände geben und umarmen!!!!!
Oder sollten wir uns noch ein Küsschen geben, ich denke nein.


----------



## Redfraggle (13. März 2009)

Also zum Küssen haben wir doch unsere Liebsten, man muß das mit dem Teamgeist auch nicht übertreiben.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (13. März 2009)

Wer ist eigentlich unser Teamgeist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (13. März 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Wer ist eigentlich unser Teamgeist?



Na Huibuh von der Tomburg


----------



## Bagatellschaden (13. März 2009)

Der könnt ja auch mal wieder mitfahren.


----------



## Handlampe (15. März 2009)

Mein Bruder und ich werden heute nicht fahren. 
Irgendwie ist mein Bedarf nach Schlamm mittlerweile gesättigt.

Es hat sich ja heute sonst eh niemand zur Tour angemeldet.


----------



## Handlampe (15. März 2009)

Barbara und ich sind gestern ein Stück vom Rheinburgenweg gewandert. Kurz hinter Brohl gibt es ein äusserst spektakuläres aber schwieriges Stück über einen Grat hoch über dem Rhein. 
Da würde ich gerne mal in der Woche mit Eddy und seinen Leuten lang fahren. Außer einer Tragepassage mit in den Fels geschlagenen Stufen inc. Seilsicherung dürfte fast alles fahrbar sein. Für mich wohl eher nicht. Aber ich könnte bestimmt ein paar feine Fotos machen
Die Strecke dürfte aber nichts für das Wochenende sein, da sie ja zum Rheinburgenweg gehört, also mit einigem Wandervolk zu rechnen ist.

Werde da noch ein wenig probieren um eine schöne Runde inklusive Laacher See und Brohltal zusammen zu stellen.


----------



## Trialeddy (15. März 2009)

Das hört sich gut an. Dann such mal eine schöne Route und dann wird das mit einem Wochentermin auch klappen.

LG Eddy


----------



## Bagatellschaden (15. März 2009)

Nicht, dass ich behaupte, ich würd' das alles fahren. Aber ich wär' da auch gerne dabei!


----------



## Spooky (15. März 2009)

Hi Uwe,

dürfte das Stück hier sein, oder ?









Echt ein absolutes Leckerlie, nur für meine bescheidene Fahrtechnik auch zu anspruchsvoll.


Grüße
Marco




Handlampe schrieb:


> Barbara und ich sind gestern ein Stück vom Rheinburgenweg gewandert. Kurz hinter Brohl gibt es ein äusserst spektakuläres aber schwieriges Stück über einen Grat hoch über dem Rhein.
> Da würde ich gerne mal in der Woche mit Eddy und seinen Leuten lang fahren. Außer einer Tragepassage mit in den Fels geschlagenen Stufen inc. Seilsicherung dürfte fast alles fahrbar sein. Für mich wohl eher nicht. Aber ich könnte bestimmt ein paar feine Fotos machen
> Die Strecke dürfte aber nichts für das Wochenende sein, da sie ja zum Rheinburgenweg gehört, also mit einigem Wandervolk zu rechnen ist.
> 
> Werde da noch ein wenig probieren um eine schöne Runde inklusive Laacher See und Brohltal zusammen zu stellen.


----------



## supasini (15. März 2009)

noch 1-2 Wochen, dann bin ich dabei! (wär auch was für die große Runde bei LV&Friends, oder?)


----------



## MieMaMeise (15. März 2009)

Spooky schrieb:


> dürfte das Stück hier sein, oder ?


Selbst wenn dieses Stück nicht fahrbar ist, wie zur Hölle bekommt man das Rad da runter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (15. März 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Selbst wenn dieses Stück nicht fahrbar ist, wie zur Hölle bekommt man das Rad da runter?



Da gibt's mehrere Antworten. In welchem Zustand hättest Du es unten denn gerne?


----------



## Handlampe (15. März 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> noch 1-2 Wochen, dann bin ich dabei! (wär auch was für die große Runde bei LV&Friends, oder?)



....ist ein bisschen weit weg...


----------



## Handlampe (15. März 2009)

Spooky schrieb:


> Hi Uwe,
> 
> dürfte das Stück hier sein, oder ?



Jau.

Kennst du vielleicht auch den Pfad, der auf der Karte ein wenig weiter Rheinaufwärts auf dem Höhenzug zu sehen ist.

Der zackt auch zwischen engen Höhenlinien hin und her, scheint allerdings kein markierter Wanderweg zu sein. Start ist beim Alkerhof. Wollte ich dann auch mal probieren, aber vielleicht kann ich mir das auch sparen....



Übernächste Woche hab ich frei, dann wollte ich  die Strecke in Angriff nehmen. Wenn das alles so klappt, wie ich mir das vorstelle wird das ne richtig ....Entschuldigung....geile Tour. So um die 60 km 1600hm....und ein paar richtig technischen Zückerchen.

Werde den Termin dann ins LMB setzen.

Start wäre in Bad Breisig.


Hmm, ausserdem ist mir zu Ohren gekommen, das oberhalb von Namedy eine nette DH Strecke entstanden sein soll....könnte man ja vielleicht auch noch mit einbinden.


----------



## Spooky (16. März 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Kennst du vielleicht auch den Pfad, der auf der Karte ein wenig weiter Rheinaufwärts auf dem Höhenzug zu sehen ist.
> 
> Der zackt auch zwischen engen Höhenlinien hin und her, scheint allerdings kein markierter Wanderweg zu sein. Start ist beim Alkerhof. Wollte ich dann auch mal probieren, aber vielleicht kann ich mir das auch sparen....



Müsste eigentlich auch ein Teil des Rheinhöhenwegs sein. Fahr einfach mal dem 'R' ein wenig Rheinaufwärts nach. Dieses Stück zwischen Andernach und Brohl Lützing ist für mich das schönste auf dem linksrheinischen Rheinhöhenweg zwischen Koblenz und Bonn.


----------



## Enrgy (16. März 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Selbst wenn dieses Stück nicht fahrbar ist, wie zur Hölle bekommt man das Rad da runter?



Warst du schon mal im Baybachtal? 

...und das ist noch eine der harmloseren Stellen...


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. März 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Warst du schon mal im Baybachtal?
> 
> ...und das ist noch eine der harmloseren Stellen...



Bist du das rauf oder runter gefahren Volker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (16. März 2009)

Raufgehüpft...

nee, da muß man schon leicht "alpin angehaucht" sein: linke Hand das Rad am Oberrohr gepackt, rechte Hand das Seil und dann zieht man sich rauf. Wie gesagt, das ist noch eine der harmloseren Stellen mit breitem Tritt und Stufen. Zu zweit oder mehr ist das halb so wild, aber alleine hat man da ganz nett zu wuchten.
Die Route Baybachtal/Ehrbachklamm sollte man auch nur unter der Woche machen, weil das am Wochenende Fußgängerrevier ist!


----------



## willibike (16. März 2009)

die mtblev - mountainbike - saison 2009 läuft vom april bis september!






der saisonstart 2009 beginnt am dienstag den 14. april 2009 in leverkusen - schlebusch.
treffpunkt ist der marktplatz an der martin luther strasse

anfahrt

start: 18:00 uhr

zeit: ca. 2-3 h 

neu.- u. wieder-einsteiger sind hierzu herzlich eingeladen.

um den einstieg zu erleichtern fahren wir die ersten 4 touren weniger schwierig mit langsamen tempo!

für den rückweg bitte beleuchtung mitnehmen! 

noch fragen?


----------



## Bagatellschaden (16. März 2009)

Mann, da haste Dir ja was vorgenommen. Nach meiner Zählung hast Du in 1469 Threads dieses Forums noch nicht gepostet.


----------



## Enrgy (16. März 2009)

Zeit für die Ignorier-Funktion...


----------



## Handlampe (17. März 2009)

So, hab die Tour vom Rhein zum Laacher See auf den nächsten Mittwoch gelegt. Der Termin ist aber verhandelbar, da ich ja gerne ein paar fotogene Biker dabei hätte für ein paar schöne Bilder.


----------



## supasini (17. März 2009)

du bist dir aber schon darüber im Klaren, dass normal arbeitende Menschen und/oder Schüler um diese Uhrzeit in der Woche keine Zeit haben?
was würdest du von der ersten Ferienwoche halten (also ab dem 6.4.)?
bis dahin müsste ich auch wieder einigermaßen fit sein, aber wir sehen uns ja (hoffentlich) am Sonntag


----------



## Handlampe (17. März 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> du bist dir aber schon darüber im Klaren, dass normal arbeitende Menschen und/oder Schüler um diese Uhrzeit in der Woche keine Zeit haben?
> was würdest du von der ersten Ferienwoche halten (also ab dem 6.4.)?
> bis dahin müsste ich auch wieder einigermaßen fit sein, aber wir sehen uns ja (hoffentlich) am Sonntag



Ich kann aber nichts zum April sagen, da ich noch nicht weiß wann ich Kurzarbeit habe. Die Pläne bekommen wir erst am Ende des aktuellen Monats.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (17. März 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> du bist dir aber schon darüber im Klaren, dass normal arbeitende Menschen und/oder Schüler um diese Uhrzeit in der Woche keine Zeit haben?




Ich bin nicht normal. Ich bin selbständig. 

Und angemeldet.


----------



## Enrgy (17. März 2009)

Ich hab Mo+Fr Kurzarbeit. Kann also nicht. Vielleicht mein Glück bei den Eckdaten...


----------



## Trialeddy (17. März 2009)

Bin in der Woche leider oder auch nicht leider in Osttirol. Die Woche danach wäre ich wieder im Lande.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (17. März 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht normal. Ich bin selbständig.
> 
> Und angemeldet.



Ein bißchen bekloppt sind wir doch alle!
Und das ist GUT so!


----------



## MasifCentralier (20. März 2009)

N'abend,
wollte nur melden dass ich heute wieder zusammengeflickt wurde. Ich hoffe jetzt, dass ich in 2 Monaten wieder aufm RR sitzen kann
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Eifel-Litti (20. März 2009)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> N'abend,
> wollte nur melden dass ich heute wieder zusammengeflickt wurde. Ich hoffe jetzt, dass ich in 2 Monaten wieder aufm RR sitzen kann
> Gruß
> Sebastian



Na das ist doch schon mal was! Aber wieso "RR"? MTB ist doch viel besser?

Egal, alles Gute weiterhin: Guido


----------



## Handlampe (20. März 2009)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> N'abend,
> wollte nur melden dass ich heute wieder zusammengeflickt wurde. Ich hoffe jetzt, dass ich in 2 Monaten wieder aufm RR sitzen kann
> Gruß
> Sebastian



Na immerhin Seb, jetzt kann es nur noch aufwärts gehen.

Apropos aufwärts: Ich hatte ja heute doch noch unplanmäßig einen Tag frei. Hab ich natürlich ausgenutzt und war noch ein wenig in der Osteifel unterwegs. Hab noch einen sehr leckeren Trail oberhalb des Brohltals entdeckt- ein echtes Sahnestück- komplett fahrbar, aber mit ein paar netten felsigen Stellen.
Und um nochmal auf das aufwärts zurück zu kommen: Die Tour am Mittwoch besteht eigentlich nur aus Rampen- unter 15% fangen wir erst gar nicht an 

Aber trotzdem: Eine sehr schöne Runde, genau wie ich es mir vorgestellt hatte. Das einzige, was ich nicht mehr probiert habe ist der DH-Parcour der nach Namedy hinunter gehen soll....ich war einfach zu platt um noch auf die Suche zu gehen.


----------



## Redfraggle (20. März 2009)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> N'abend,
> wollte nur melden dass ich heute wieder zusammengeflickt wurde. Ich hoffe jetzt, dass ich in 2 Monaten wieder aufm RR sitzen kann
> Gruß
> Sebastian



Zähne zusammen beißen und dann klappt das schon!
Nur nicht übertreiben und erneut was kaputt machen, also erstmal RR ist sehr vernünftig!
Jedenfalls von mir weiterhin gut Holz!


----------



## supasini (21. März 2009)

Gute Besserung, Seb!
wieso bist du denn erst jetzt operiert woden - der Crash ist doch schon 3 1/2 Monate her?!


----------



## MasifCentralier (21. März 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> Gute Besserung, Seb!
> wieso bist du denn erst jetzt operiert woden - der Crash ist doch schon 3 1/2 Monate her?!



Weil ich mir tollerweise auch die Knochen angedengelt hatte, und son Bone Bruise haehlt locker über 2 Monate vor. Leider


----------



## blitzfitz (22. März 2009)

Zur Abwechslung einmal ein Stilleben mit den ersten Frühlingssonnenstrahlen. 





Ciao,
Ralf

Ort: Petersberg, gestern


----------



## blitzfitz (22. März 2009)

... und von heute gibt es erste Impressionen von der Schlüsselstelle. 

Claus:




Guido:




Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifel-Litti (22. März 2009)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> ... und von heute gibt es erste Impressionen von der Schlüsselstelle.
> 
> Claus:
> 
> ...



Oh Mann, da muss ich aber noch an der Mimik arbeiten (und nicht nur an der). 

Ansonsten wie immer bei den Tomburger Teamstern: prima Tour, prima Leute und sogar das Wetter war ok. Leichte Optimierungspotentiale sehe ich allerdings noch im Pausenressort: Da geht noch was (z.B.: weniger kalt, weniger Gören und niedrigerer BMI um uns rum). Nach fast 3 Monaten Bikepause für mich so gerade zum halbwegs Mithalten (es war heute mal nicht sooo schnell), aber dafür umso motivierender: Jetzt wird es nicht wieder 3 Monate dauern bis zum nächsten Ausflug. Dank an Olli und Uwe für's kompetente Guiden.

Viele Grüße, Guido


----------



## supasini (22. März 2009)

jo, dein Gesichtsaudruck ist optimierungsfähig, dazu am Ende dieses Beitrags mehr...

War wieder mal ne klasse Tour, extrem nette und angenehme Truppe: wenn das Spasspotential noch steigerungsfähig ist brauch ich Stützräder, um vor Lachen nicht vom Rad zu fallen!

Aber Radfahren ist überbewertet, deshalb hier die Bilder vom eigentlichen Event: Warten auf das Essen mit geschmackvollen Kopfbedeckungen (man beachte die kleinen Quälgeister im Hintergrund)







nicht jeder guckt freundlich, wenn er ne Linse sieht:






"Ich hätte gerne nen Milchkaffee und ne Gulaschsuppe! (sowas kann nur ein Deutscher zusammen bestellen, aber das merkt ja hier keiner, sind ja alles Deutsche)" mmmm - lecka - und so viel!






"verdammt, der Oli hat den Deckel gegessen! was das wieder kostet!!!"






okok - ein bisschen sind wir auch Rad gefahren, aber wir waren so schnell, dass alle Bilder total unscharf sind, die beiden besten auch von der Schlüsselstelle, ich lass sie unkommentiert:


----------



## Bagatellschaden (22. März 2009)

Jau, was ham' wa gelacht! Lustig war's, Jungs. 

Aber habt Ihr das gesehen: nachdem ich bei meinem ersten Versuch quasi ins Fullflat gedropt bin, konnte ich beim zweiten Mal die Stelle sogar mit geschlossenen Augen fahren!


Bei Ollis Zitat zur Gulasch-Milchkaffe-Kombi fehlt noch der Nachsatz: 
"... ein Italiener hätt' schon längst gekotzt."


----------



## Bagatellschaden (22. März 2009)

Auf ein Wort: Mir sind Kinder, die draußen rumtoben und sich ganz offensichtlich spontan zu einem Fangspiel zusammenraufen sympathisch. Selbst wenn's ein bisserl laut und ungestüm wird. Als quälend empfinde ich eher solche Kinder, die sich mangels Sozialkompetenz und Einfällen nicht zum Spielen aufraffen können. Herumtoben ist Ausbildung.


----------



## supasini (22. März 2009)

aber nur mit mindestens 21 Gängen


----------



## Daywalker74 (22. März 2009)

jo, meiner einer kann sich da herrn sini nur anschließen, was den spaßfaktor angeht. danke an alle beteiligten. war ein klasse biketag.


bis zur nächten tour!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (23. März 2009)

Da ihr gestern in unserem Heimatrevier unterwegs gewesen seid, waren wir in eurem:








Bessere Mimik konnten wir allerdings auch nicht immer bieten:








Aber Spaß hat es gemacht, yeeees, der Frühling kann kommen!


----------



## grüner Frosch (23. März 2009)

Menno, Du solltest doch das Bild nehmen, wo ich es nachher geschafft habe


----------



## Handlampe (23. März 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Da ihr gestern in unserem Heimatrevier unterwegs gewesen seid, waren wir in eurem:




Achso, Tom....wir waren in eurem Heimatrevier unterwegs.

Moment, ich fasse kurz zusammen: WIR sind vom _Team Tomburg_...gestartet sind wir gestern vom Parkplatz unterhalb einer sehr markanten Ruine in den ersten Hügeln der Eifel. Ich glaube, in den Karten ist sie als Ruine Tomburg verzeichnet. Gefahren sind wir dann zur Steinbach um dort Rast zu machen....also möchte ich deinen Satz dann mal kurz berichtigen:



Merlin schrieb:


> Da ihr gestern in eurem Heimatrevier unterwegs gewesen seid, waren wir in eurem:


----------



## Giom (23. März 2009)

tach Zusammen,
ich bin morgen und übermorgen zwei tage bei einem workshop für die Arbeit im Hotel am Nürburgring. Da es am Mittwoch erst um 9h00 losgeht wollte ich mal morgens eine kleine Runde drehen. Hätte jemand einen GPS-Track für eine kurze Runde, ca. 1 Stunde? RR oder MTB ist egal. Email schicke ich dann per PN.
Ich haätte das schon mal gefunden, aber vielleicht kennt jemand eine andere Tour:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.17840.html
Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## on any sunday (23. März 2009)

Die Runde um den Ring ist ganz schön, dürfte für dich in einer guten Stunde machbar sein.

Vieeeel Spaß.


----------



## Merlin (24. März 2009)

> Moment, ich fasse kurz zusammen: WIR sind vom _Team Tomburg_...gestartet sind wir gestern vom Parkplatz unterhalb einer sehr markanten Ruine in den ersten Hügeln der Eifel. Ich glaube, in den Karten ist sie als Ruine Tomburg verzeichnet. Gefahren sind wir dann zur Steinbach um dort Rast zu machen....also möchte ich deinen Satz dann mal kurz berichtigen:


Das kommt davon, wenn man die Beiträge morgens um 7 Uhr liest. Ich war mir sicher, was mit 7GB gelesen zu haben...und habe mich schon gewundert, dass ich die Spots nicht wiedererkenne. 

Naja, also nichts desto trotz waren wir in eurem Heimatrevier....


----------



## Handlampe (24. März 2009)

Ich hab die Brohltaltour verschoben. Da ich meinen Kurzarbeitsplan für April noch nicht habe steht der neue Termin noch nicht fest. Es bleibt aber sicher ein Mittwoch, damit mein Bruder mit fahren kann.


----------



## sun909 (24. März 2009)

Liebe Tomburger,

im Reiseforum war ich leider nicht so erfolgreich, vielleicht habe ich hier mehr Glück...

Wir sind auf der Suche nach Infos zu der größeren Runde (=Trailparadies) in Bunyola, die man auf holytrail findet. Leider haben wir trotz Karte und GPS Karte etwas Schwierigkeiten, die Wege richtig zuzuordnen...

Hat die jemand schon gefahren und ggf. sogar auf GPS oder als Roadbook verzeichnet?

Infos gerne auch per PN, ggf. im Tausch gg. anderes von der Insel 

Wäre super, wenn uns jemand weiterhelfen kann!

Vielen Dank und schöne Grüße
sun909


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. März 2009)

Habe eben ne Tour für heute Mittag reingesetzt, vielleicht gibt es ja den ein oder anderen der Lust hat mit zu fahren. Wer hat und will kann auch seinen Vierbeiner mitbringen, meine kommt auch mit. Obwohl bei dem Wetter fahre ich bestimmt alleine. Ach ja Uwe es sieht schlecht aus das du diesen Monat noch Bilder mit grün für den Kalender bekommst, Gruß Micha.


----------



## Redfraggle (25. März 2009)

Micha, bitte nicht so negativ! Die Sonne wird schon kommen ( die Frage ist halt nur wann  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (25. März 2009)

die sonne ist da! (oberhalb der wolken)


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. März 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Micha, bitte nicht so negativ! Die Sonne wird schon kommen ( die Frage ist halt nur wann  )



War richtig schön heute. Bin gut zwei Stunden unterwegs gewesen und mußte feststellen das der Regen wenigstens warm war.  Im Wald hörte sich der Regen an, wie wenn man im Zelt oder im Wohnwagen sitzt. Es war also wie beim Campig Und da ich sehr, sehr gerne campe, war es wie Urlaub Ich habe mir dann geasagt: Urlaub ist schön, die Tour ist es auch. Ihr habt quasi eine schöne Urlaubstour verpasst. Bis Sonntag, ich denke wir werde dann auch wieder eine schöne Urlaubstour haben
Gruß Micha.


----------



## Enrgy (25. März 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> ...Im Wald hörte sich der Regen an, wie wenn man im Zelt oder im Wohnwagen sitzt. Es war also wie beim Campig Und da ich sehr, sehr gerne campe, war es wie Urlaub Ich habe mir dann geasagt: Urlaub ist schön, die Tour ist es auch...



Micha, du mußt jetzt ganz stark sein! Das ist kein Urlaub, glaub es uns!

Was ist eigentlich mit Giom, ist der eingschneit am Ring? 
Zumindest sahen die Webcambilder gestern und heute danach aus....


----------



## Stunt-beck (26. März 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Micha, du mußt jetzt ganz stark sein! Das ist kein Urlaub, glaub es uns!
> 
> Volker danke für die seelische Unterstützung. Ich denke ich werde es schon schaffen. Heute Morgen um 3 Uhr als der Wecker ging wußte ich das der Urlaub vorbei ist


----------



## Stunt-beck (27. März 2009)

Endwarnug Habe gerade bei Wetter com nachgeschaut. Am Sonntag soll es endlich nicht mehr regnen. Den ganzen Tag trocken und bis 10 Grad. Da kann man ja schon die kurze Hose auspacken.


----------



## Pardus (27. März 2009)

http://www.wetteronline.de/NRW/Koeln.htm


----------



## Handlampe (28. März 2009)

Nochmal an alle Tomburger, die es vielleicht noch nicht mitbekommen haben: Es ist ja der letzte Sonntag im Monat, also gibt es ein Auswärtsspiel


----------



## Handlampe (30. März 2009)

So, ich hab also am Mittwoch frei und hab die Rhein-Brohltour jetzt auf diesen Tag gelegt. Ich hoffe, das meine beiden Mitfahrer von dem verschobenen Termin dann auch können. Vielleicht findet sich ja sonst auch noch jemand. 
Termin


----------



## Trialeddy (30. März 2009)

Da ist aber der Wurm drin bei mir. Ich fahre am Mittwoch mit Arnold an die Lahn zum biken. Trotzdem viel Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (31. März 2009)

Sorry, bin ebenfalls raus. Eine gereizter Nerv zwischen den Rippen schränkt meine Atmung  ein - nein Barbara, ich brauch' noch kein Tape - weshalb ich nur hinterher hecheln würde und keinen Spaß hätte. Mach doch mal nächste Woche! Bitte bitte!

Claus.


----------



## supasini (31. März 2009)

ich bin auch für nächste woche.
eben in den ahrbergen ging schon wieder deutlich mehr als vor 10 tagen... (wobei ich trotzdem aus sicherheitsgründen einiges geschoben hab )


----------



## Handlampe (31. März 2009)

Nächste Woche kann ich nicht, da muß ich normal arbeiten (sowas soll's auch noch geben)

Ich hab allerdings die Woche nach Ostern frei. Werde wohl dahin verlegen.


----------



## Trialeddy (1. April 2009)

Die Woche nach Ostern bin ich auch wieder in Diesem Unserem Lande.


----------



## supasini (1. April 2009)

jo gut, wenn ich da bin sollte ich bis dahin auch wieder so fit sein, dass ich dabei sein kann


----------



## Handlampe (1. April 2009)

Ich will morgen an die Lahn fahren. Hat Jemand Zeit und Lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (1. April 2009)

Lust schon... 

Leider mangelt es an der Zeit 

Dir aber viel Spaß, Wetter ist ja goldig!!!

schöne Grüße und bis bald wieder
sun909

p.s. pn wg. email Malle bekommen?


----------



## chillmirage (1. April 2009)

@uwe

habe zeit aber keine transfermölichkeit

lieben gruss chris


----------



## Handlampe (1. April 2009)

chillmirage schrieb:


> @uwe
> 
> habe zeit aber keine transfermölichkeit
> 
> lieben gruss chris



Hi Chris

Ich werde mit der Bahn fahren. Wir könnten zusammen mit dem Rheinland-Pfalz-Ticket fahren. Ich glaube das kostet irgendwas um die 30 EU. 
Wir können dann mit dem Regionalexpress bis Koblenz, dann entweder weiter mit der Bahn bis Lahnstein oder aber direkt mit dem Rad dorthin. 

Die Bahn fährt um 10.03 Uhr in Bad Godesberg los.
Du könntest auch in in Bonn HBF einsteigen, müsstest aber dann schon das Ticket lösen.
Wie sieht's aus? Bist du dabei?


----------



## Redfraggle (2. April 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Sorry, bin ebenfalls raus. Eine gereizter Nerv zwischen den Rippen schränkt meine Atmung  ein - nein Barbara, ich brauch' noch kein Tape - weshalb ich nur hinterher hecheln würde und keinen Spaß hätte. Mach doch mal nächste Woche! Bitte bitte!
> 
> Claus.



Lieber Claus,

in so einem Fall wäre das Mittel der Wahl eine kleine Manipulation, sprich einrenken,und es ginge Dir dann schneller besser.Wie ich schon schrieb, das K-Tape ist kein Allheilmittel, aber nachdem die Rippe wieder da wäre wo sie hingehört, könnte man natürlich ein schönes kleines Pflästerchen kleben!
Gute Besserung und bis bald!
Barbara


----------



## on any sunday (2. April 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> aber nachdem die Rippe wieder da wäre wo sie hingehört



Kann man Rippen wieder einrenken? Nach meiner Erfahrung brechen die lieber still und heimlich und melden sich dann beim nächsten härteren Impakt, z.B. Baum oder Motorradlenker.


----------



## Redfraggle (2. April 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Kann man Rippen wieder einrenken? Nach meiner Erfahrung brechen die lieber still und heimlich und melden sich dann beim nächsten härteren Impakt, z.B. Baum oder Motorradlenker.



...ist doch so viel cooler!
Soll auch schon dem ein oder anderen Kollegen bei gerade diesem jenem Einrenken passiert sein, also das Brechen der Rippe; natürlich die vom Patienten!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (3. April 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Soll auch schon dem ein oder anderen Kollegen bei gerade diesem jenem Einrenken passiert sein, also das Brechen der Rippe; natürlich die vom Patienten!



Mir geht's schon viel besser - ehrlich!


----------



## chillmirage (3. April 2009)

hola uwe

vielen dank für eine tour voll wunderschöner eindrücke. 

wetter, strecke, gesellschaft, spassfaktor TOP. rundum ein mehr 

als gelungener start in sonnige zeiten

ich muss mich bremsen mich nicht in superlativen zu überschlagen

liebe grüsse 
chris

ps: ich habe sogar ein bischen sonnenbrand


----------



## Handlampe (4. April 2009)

chillmirage schrieb:


> hola uwe
> 
> vielen dank für eine tour voll wunderschöner eindrücke.
> 
> ...



Jau, schee wars. Tolle Gegend da an der Lahn. Da war ich sicherlich nicht das letzte Mal.

Ein Highlight am Abend: Beim Bilder durchschauen hab ich dann direkt mal den Film gelöscht, den wir auf dem Trail gemacht haben.

Hoffentlich kann man da noch was retten.


----------



## MieMaMeise (4. April 2009)

Reist jemand zufällig morgen mitm Auto aus Bonn an und könnte mich mitnehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (4. April 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Reist jemand zufällig morgen mitm Auto aus Bonn an und könnte mich mitnehmen?



Zu der Tour oder zu den Wißkirchen. Abends könnten wir dich mitnehmen, leider zu der Tour nicht da ich in Boos fahre. Gruß Micha.


----------



## Daywalker74 (4. April 2009)

tach!

hey meise, meiner einer kann dich mitnehmen.3 räder passen ins auto.kein thema.

das wird morgen ne lustige tour. wenn ich mir die mitfahrer so anschaue.

freu mich auf morgen


----------



## Bagatellschaden (4. April 2009)

Könnte auch ein Pickup für Daniel anbieten. Dann sparen sich die WiKis den Weg durch Bonn und können schon mal vorfahren und gucken, ob die Burg noch da ist. Oder so.


----------



## MieMaMeise (4. April 2009)

Alles geregelt Claus nimmt mich mit *freu*


----------



## Bagatellschaden (4. April 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Claus nimmt mich mit *freu*



Wart's ab.


----------



## Daywalker74 (4. April 2009)

ups, zu spät gelesen.

Meise: vergiß die PN!

bis morgen


----------



## MieMaMeise (5. April 2009)

Die Ausbeute von heute:



Der Chef persönlich.




Man beachte den Ton 

Vielen Dank für die Tour, ich warte auf Fotos


----------



## PacMan (5. April 2009)

Danke für die schöne Tour! 
@Barbara: Danke für die gute Verpflegung! 

Meine Bilder und Videos gibt's hier als Komplettpaket.


----------



## MasifCentralier (6. April 2009)

Wow Respekt an den Herrn Claus, das nenn ich mal en schniekes Rädchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (6. April 2009)

Schlüsselstelle Wespentrail?
"ich hab nen Film am laufen"


----------



## Bagatellschaden (6. April 2009)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Wow Respekt an den Herrn Claus, das nenn ich mal en schniekes Rädchen



Nett von Dir, vielen Dank!

Ich war mir nicht sicher, ob ich das 15 Kilo Gerät ausgerechnet auf eine Team Tomburg Tour mitschleppen soll. Die Sorge war unbegründet; das Heckler geht auch bergauf wie Hulla - ganz erstaunlich. Ich hab bloß ein schlechtes Gewissen: 160mm sind für unsere Gefilde schon verdammt üppig. 
Ärgerlicherweise zeigt sich das Steppenwolf, mein bisheriges Tourenrad, völlig ausgelutscht. Neulich musste ich obendrein eine gar üble Delle im Unterrohr endecken. Eigentlich müsste dafür jetzt ein Ersatz her...


Happy Trails
Claus.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (6. April 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Nett von Dir, vielen Dank!
> 
> Ich war mir nicht sicher, ob ich das 15 Kilo Gerät ausgerechnet auf eine Team Tomburg Tour mitschleppen soll. Die Sorge war unbegründet; das Heckler geht auch bergauf wie Hulla - ganz erstaunlich. Ich hab bloß ein schlechtes Gewissen: 160mm sind für unsere Gefilde schon verdammt üppig.
> Ärgerlicherweise zeigt sich das Steppenwolf, mein bisheriges Tourenrad, völlig ausgelutscht. Neulich musste ich obendrein eine gar üble Delle im Unterrohr endecken. Eigentlich müsste dafür jetzt ein Ersatz her...
> ...




Für Ersatz guckst Du am besten hier(der musste sein, sorry).

Grüße von: Eifel-Litti (der keine Tantiemen kriegt)


----------



## supasini (6. April 2009)




----------



## Bagatellschaden (6. April 2009)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Für Ersatz guckst Du am besten hier(der musste sein, sorry).



Danke für den Tipp. Liteville ist aber schon aus dem Rennen: Fährt doch jeder.

Claus (Subaru-Fahrer).


----------



## mikkael (6. April 2009)

Hey TTeam,

nochmals vielen Dank an alle für den schönen TT-Sonntag: die Tour, _das Babysitting_ und anschliessend das superleckere Essen (hier einen besonderen Dank an Barbara!). Was kann man sich besseres wünschen als Ehrentomburger?

Keine unnötigen Ollis, keine Hetze, keine Eliminierungsverfahren und dazu dar Oberhammer: Das Wort "Rücksicht" wurde mehrmals erwähnt, allerdings auch die Wortkombination, "Finger im Popo".  

Erfindet sich etwa TT neu? 

So, würde ich gerne jedes Mal die 90 km zum TTrefpunkt fahren. Allerdings erst dann wenn ich etwas fitter bin, da diese erst meine zweite  längere Tour war, nach 5 Monaten Lethargie bedingt durch die OP.

Die Bilder und Videos stelle ich heute Abend ins Netz!

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (6. April 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp. Liteville ist aber schon aus dem Rennen: Fährt doch jeder.
> 
> Claus (Subaru-Fahrer).



Schöne Antwort, wie immer Claus live!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (6. April 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Erfindet sich etwa TT neu?



I - wo.

Rücksicht heisst doch nur "Dreh Dich mal um: Sind die anderen noch da? Oder haben wir sie endlich abhängt?"


----------



## Redfraggle (6. April 2009)

Moment mal!
Das TT war noch nie rücksichtslos, jedenfalls nicht solange ich es kenne!
Soviel ich weiß, ist jedenfalls bei einer TT-Tour noch niemand verloren gegangen!


----------



## Handlampe (6. April 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> Schlüsselstelle Wespentrail?




Naja, Schlüsselstelle kann man wohl mittlerweile nicht mehr sagen. Die Jungs hier sind da einfach so drübergerollt. Ich glaube, die haben gar nicht gemerkt das da ein Hinderniss war.







....also, ich hab's gemerkt


----------



## Handlampe (6. April 2009)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Wow Respekt an den Herrn Claus, das nenn ich mal en schniekes Rädchen




Jau, sehr schickes Rad.







...und fahren kann er auch noch damit 



Hier noch ein schönes Bild von unserem Youngster Daniel:







....einem fliegenden Omba und einem mutigen Tomburger:


----------



## Bagatellschaden (6. April 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Moment mal!
> Das TT war noch nie rücksichtslos, jedenfalls nicht solange ich es kenne! Soviel ich weiß, ist jedenfalls bei einer TT-Tour noch niemand verloren gegangen!




Uihuihuih, da hab ich wieder was gesagt...

Dein Einsatz für's TT in allen Ehren, Barbara. Du solltest mich aber kennen: Mein weitgehender Verzicht auf Emoticons bedeutet nicht, dass ich mich ernstnehme.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (6. April 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch ein schönes Bild von unserem Youngster Daniel:




Der Ornithologe stellt fest: eine Blaumeise. Und zwar eine, die ganz famos biken kann.


----------



## rpo35 (6. April 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Naja, Schlüsselstelle kann man wohl mittlerweile nicht mehr sagen. Die Jungs hier sind da einfach so drübergerollt. Ich glaube, die haben gar nicht gemerkt das da ein Hinderniss war.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tztzt...mit dem Verrückten fahre ich auch bald nicht mehr


----------



## Redfraggle (6. April 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Uihuihuih, da hab ich wieder was gesagt...
> 
> Dein Einsatz für's TT in allen Ehren, Barbara. Du solltest mich aber kennen: Mein weitgehender Verzicht auf Emoticons bedeutet nicht, dass ich mich ernstnehme.



Weiß ich doch!!!
Alles völlig okay!
Weitere Erklärung gibt´s bei Gelegenheit!


----------



## Redfraggle (6. April 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Jau, sehr schickes Rad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cooles Bild!
Schnieke Rider!
Mutiger Thomas, hätte allerdings noch dadurch getoppt werden können, wenn Du auf dem Rücken gelegen hättest.
Also ihr übt das jetzt fleißig und dann gehen wir auf Tourne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (6. April 2009)

Hi Tomburg-Crew,

wir wurden am Wochenende mit euch verwechselt, was wohl eine Ehre ist.

Wenn ihr Treffs im Kottenforst unter der Woche habt, würde ich mal gerne mitfahren. Mein neues Bike bekomme ich diese Woche, das muss dann gut eingefahren werden

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## PacMan (6. April 2009)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Tztzt...mit dem Verrückten fahre ich auch bald nicht mehr


Ach. Da war doch überhaupt nix. Sind wir doch alle drüber gefahren! 

Der Mutigste war wirklich Thomas!  Auf dem Bild sieht es vielleicht so aus, als wäre ich an ihm vorbei gesprungen. Aber in Wirklichkeit ging's genau über seinen Kopf hinweg. 

Aber ist eigentlich jemandem das Frühlingsblümchen an meinem Rad aufgefallen?


----------



## Bagatellschaden (6. April 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Aber ist eigentlich jemandem das Frühlingsblümchen an meinem Rad aufgefallen?



Ich glaub', die meisten haben's für 'nen Schnuller gehalten.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (6. April 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Wenn ihr Treffs im Kottenforst unter der Woche habt, würde ich mal gerne mitfahren. Mein neues Bike bekomme ich diese Woche, das muss dann gut eingefahren werden



Äh, Kottenforst - neues Bike - gut einfahren? Ist 'n Hollandrad, oder?


----------



## Marc B (6. April 2009)

> Äh, Kottenforst - neues Bike - gut einfahren? Ist 'n Hollandrad, oder?



Nee, nicht aus Holland, sondern aus Dänemark

Wo fahrt ihr eure neuen Räder standesgemäß ein?


----------



## Bagatellschaden (6. April 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Wo fahrt ihr eure neuen Räder standesgemäß ein?



Brauchen wir nicht. Die sind aus Übersee und reifen in der Kiste nach. Ist mein Rad etwa noch grün? 

Nein. 

Siehste.


----------



## Marc B (6. April 2009)

Aber schick ist es.

See you on the trails,
Marc


----------



## Enrgy (6. April 2009)

War heute im TT-Gebiet unterwegs - Classic-Tour von der Tomburg zum Steinerberg über den Hornberg runter und wieder zurück. Sehr schöne Abfahrt, und auch der Trail unten an der Ahr um den Bogen ist wirklich klasse. Bei der Glühweitour wars ja schon duster, da hat man nix gesehen.

War wohl gut, daß ich gestern Rad+Reifen Tag hatte (Rennen von morgens bis abends in der Glotze und per Stream am PC), denn wenn ich sehe, mit welcher Winterausrüstung ihr da unterwegs wart - heute gabs durchgehend über 20°C, sogar auf dem Steinerberg wars in kurzen Klamotten auszuhalten. Also ich hab trotz Sommerkram noch geschwitzt.

Ein Warnhinweis sei erlaubt:

Der Trail runter ins Vischeltal von dem Kamm aus (hatten wir letztens drüber geredet) ist in der Mitte mit einem Baum blockiert, also bitte nicht Vollgas da runter!! Hätte ich meine Klappsäge dabeigehabt, wär das schon erledigt, aber auf ner +1000Hm Tour schlepp ich das Ding nun nicht mit. Wäre ja mal was für die sonntägliche TT-Runde, der Baum ist nicht dick, kriegt man in 5min durch.

Vom Kamm soll rechts runter was gehen? Ich hab bis zur ersten Kletterstelle (die man nicht mehr fahren kann und wieder leicht bergauf geht) nichts entdeckt, macht aber nix. 

Hab auch ein paar Selbstauslöser Fotos gemacht, vielleicht stell ich was in den KBU-Kalenderthrätt. Ist aber nicht leicht, wenn ich da immer @stuntzis Bilder dagegen sehe *NEID*


----------



## Bagatellschaden (6. April 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Aber schick ist es.




Merci bien!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (6. April 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> ...Der Mutigste war wirklich Thomas!  Auf dem Bild sieht es vielleicht so aus, als wäre ich an ihm vorbei gesprungen. Aber in Wirklichkeit ging's genau über seinen Kopf hinweg. ...


Also mal ehrlich - für 'ne Kopfverletzung hättest du doch bremsen müssen


----------



## PacMan (6. April 2009)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Also mal ehrlich - für 'ne Kopfverletzung hättest du doch bremsen müssen


Ja. Und ich bin auch kurz in die Versuchung gekommen, genau das zu tun.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (8. April 2009)

Uwe, ich meine, Dein Kameradisplay hat was von 43 Bildern gesagt. Wo sind die denn alle? Da waren doch noch einige gute dabei!


----------



## Handlampe (9. April 2009)

Ich hab noch ein nettes Bild von Chris im Schweizertal nachzuliefern:


----------



## Bagatellschaden (11. April 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Vom Kamm soll rechts runter was gehen? Ich hab bis zur ersten Kletterstelle (die man nicht mehr fahren kann und wieder leicht bergauf geht) nichts entdeckt, macht aber nix.



Hab's mir eben noch mal angeschaut: doch, die Abfahrt nach rechts runter ins Sahrbachtal gibt es!

Kurz vorm Tiefpunkt zwischen den ersten beiden Gendarmen geht nach rechts ein Trail ab; der Einstieg verläuft für ein paar Meter entgegen der ursprünglichen Fahrtrichtung. Der Trail macht zunächst fünf Sehrspitzkehren und wird dann zu einem gleichmäßig sinkenden Pfad, der an einem Bildstock auf die Sahrbachtalstraße mündet.

Der Trail ist in der Tat kaum auszumachen; mir war aber das in Zickzackform liegende Laub aufgefallen, das den Pfad gut 20cm dick bedeckt. Und punktgenaues Anbremsen ziemlich schwierig macht... Wenn das Laub mal weggefahren ist, ist das 'ne feine Sache, das mit dem Trail.

Claus.


----------



## Enrgy (11. April 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> zwischen den ersten beiden Gendarmen



 Was sind Gendarmen? (Außer Polizisten...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (11. April 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Was sind Gendarmen? (Außer Polizisten...)



Ach so... Das ist Bergsteiger-Sprech. So heißen die zu überwindenen Erhebungen auf einem Grat. Sie "bewachen" den eigentlichen Gipfel, in dem sie Bergsteigern im Weg rumstehen.
Ein Beispiel aus dem Hochgebirge. Klar ist die Bezeichnung im Ahrtal übertrieben. Aber es sind nun mal auch - aus Bikersicht eher unnötige - Hubbel auf einem Grat.


----------



## Enrgy (11. April 2009)

Also das wäre dann ja wirklich mal eine Aufgabe für die allsönntägliche TT-Tour. Trail freilegen, Laub kehren und den Baum auf der anderen Gratseite wegsägen.


----------



## Redfraggle (12. April 2009)

Hab ich zwar schon in der IG gepostet,aber doppelt gestrickt hält besser!
Allen TT´lern, deren Familien und Freunden wünsche ich ein frohes und gesegnetes Osterfest!


Viel Spaß beim Eiersuchen!
L.G. Barbara


----------



## Handlampe (12. April 2009)

Verkaufe: Koolstop-Bremsbeläge für AVID Juicy 5/7 für *10 *

Die Biester sind nicht für die Juicy 7 Ultimate geeignet


Achja, sind natürlich neu


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. April 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich hab noch ein nettes Bild von Chris im Schweizertal nachzuliefern:



Hallo Uwe das wäre doch mal was für ne Vatertagstour. Morgens in den Zug, den ganzen Tag an der Lahn verbringen und dann abends wieder zurück. Wie wär´s? Fröhe Ostern noch  Gruß Micha.


----------



## Handlampe (13. April 2009)

Am Mittwoch in Bad Breisig sollten wir überlegen, ob wir uns schon in der Bahn warm fahren sollten. Es gibt gleich zu Beginn 3 Rampen mit jeweils 150 Hm gewürzt mit engen Serpentinen.


----------



## Trialeddy (13. April 2009)

Schicke mir mal den Track oder die Route, damit ich ev. den Heimweg planen kann.

CD
Eddy


----------



## Bagatellschaden (14. April 2009)

Uwe, sag mal, lohnen sich morgen Protektoren?


----------



## MieMaMeise (14. April 2009)

Ach Claus hab das eben schon gelesen, was machst du für Sachen?  Wünsche den 8 Herren morgen viel Spaß. Hoffentlich passt das Wetter!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (14. April 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Ach Claus hab das eben schon gelesen, was machst du für Sachen?  Wünsche den 8 Herren morgen viel Spaß. Hoffentlich passt das Wetter!



Wenn Du wüsstest, wo wir heute wieder runter gefahren sind. Da bin ich ja schon froh, dass es bloß bei dem Ratscher geblieben ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (15. April 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Uwe, sag mal, lohnen sich morgen Protektoren?



Ich denke, das sie sich nicht wirklich lohnen. Die Schwierigkeiten kommen erst am Ende der Tour. Die anfänglichen Trails sind eher flowiger Natur.


An Alle die mit dem Auto kommen: Nicht wundern, wenn um 11 Uhr noch kein Guide da ist. Der Zug kommt um 11.02 Uhr in Bad Breisig an....wenn er pünktlich ist....


----------



## supasini (15. April 2009)

andere sind noch auf dem Trail, da kann ich schon Bilder hochladen. Ich musste leider wegen konditioneller Schwächen ein klitzekleines bisschen früher aussteigen - aber das, was ich miterlebt habe, war mal wieder großes TT-Kino 

Herr Handlampe (Chef und Guide himself) im Trail vor dem Brohltal:







und der Bagatellschaden an derselben Stelle:


----------



## Handlampe (15. April 2009)

Sack Zement.....war das genial heute.

Spitzentruppe, Traumwetter, Blühende Landschaften.

Schade das sich Maddin und Eddy schon früher verabschieden mussten... ihr habt noch was verpasst, Jungs.

Ansonsten war es eine echte Wonne unseren Trailspezialisten bei der Arbeit zu zusehen, wie sie eine Felspassage nach der Nächsten mit stoischer Gelassenheit hinunter gesurft sind. Feine Sache

Es sind mir auch einige gute Photos  gelungen. 
Diese und einen kleinen Bericht gibt es morgen. Bin auch sehr gespannt auf Claus filmische Aufnahmen.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (15. April 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Sack Zement.....



Meine Rede!  
Vielen Dank, Uwe, für die tolle Tour. Respekt vor der Arbeit, diese auszutüfteln! Bin immer wieder gerne mit Dir unterwegs - es lohnt sich jedesmal.

Und gerne unterwegs war ich auch mit der heutigen Truppe. Tolles Team, lustige Truppe, angenehme Zeitgenossen. 

Ich muss mal schauen, ob ich die Clips noch zusammenschneide oder die besten zurechtstutze und einzeln einstelle.

Felix, kannst Du mir noch die CD mit dem Fahrprogramm für Felspassagen brennen? (Insider).




Claus.


----------



## Daywalker74 (15. April 2009)

jau, war das ein tag heute. was kann man besserers und schöneres machen, als an seinem freien tag in der woche zu biken.

leute, ihr wart einfach wie das wetter: goooooiiiiiilllllllll

tja, bruda, da hast du ja ein wares trailfeuerwerk abgefackelt.hammer

und, was die trailspezies so drauf hatten, reschpekt vorallem kurz vor ende der tour. war schon beeindruckend

bis zur nächsten tour


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. April 2009)

Schön macht ihr das, macht uns armen arbeitenden wieder die Naaaaaaaaaaase lang Sehr, sehr schade das ich nicht dabei sein konnte. Bis die Tage Gruß Micha.
Ps. Uwe vergesse dich nicht zu melden, am besten morgens bis 11 oder Freitag ab 19Uhr30.


----------



## Handlampe (16. April 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Ich muss mal schauen, ob ich die Clips noch zusammenschneide oder die besten zurechtstutze und einzeln einstelle.



Zusammenschneidenzusammenschneidenzsammenschneiden


----------



## Trialeddy (16. April 2009)

Ich kann mich den keineswegs übertriebenen euphorischen Lobhymnen bedingungslos anschließen. Ich war dann auch pünktlich bei meinem Date um 19.00 Uhr und hatte laut Aussage der anderen Gäste irgendwie ein entrücktes Dauergrinsen im Gesicht, was im Laufe des Abends durch den Weingenuss immer seliger wurde.

Nochmal vielen Dank Uwe und den Rest der Tour schaffe ich irgendwann auch nochmal.

CD
Eddy


----------



## monsterchen (16. April 2009)

Danke Uwe !!! 

Das war mal wieder eine Tour, die mir in allen Belangen die Grenzen aufgeziegt hat. Trotzdem war es einfach nur Geil .
Wusste garnicht was alles so "Fahrbar" ist.

Ich geh üben

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (16. April 2009)

Hab schon ein favorisiertes Bild, welches ich mal direkt für den Kalender vorgeschlagen habe. Guckst du hier


----------



## joscho (16. April 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hab schon ein favorisiertes Bild, welches ich mal direkt für den Kalender vorgeschlagen habe. Guckst du hier



Dann aber den Osterhasen unten rechts rausretuschieren


----------



## Handlampe (16. April 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Dann aber den Osterhasen unten rechts rausretuschieren



...nix, der bleibt drin, der gehört zur Familie


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. April 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hab schon ein favorisiertes Bild, welches ich mal direkt für den Kalender vorgeschlagen habe. Guckst du hier



Cooles Bild


----------



## Levelboss (16. April 2009)

Ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen.
Ein dickes Dankeschön an Uwe und die restliche Truppe für den schönen Tag!

Felix


----------



## Trekki (16. April 2009)

Es war eine schöne Strecke. Für die Abfahrten am Ende muss ich jedoch auch mit Luft in der Gabel noch viel üben. So habe ich ja nicht einmal die 20cm Stufe in der Wolfsschlucht geschafft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felix_the_Cat (16. April 2009)

Von meiner Seite auch ein Dankeschön für die Tour!
War heute in der Uni immernoch total geflasht von den vielen Eindrücken.
Sonnenschein pur, nette Leute und neue Trails inkl. Gardaseeflaire zum Schluß!
Was will man mehr...


----------



## Juppidoo (16. April 2009)

Uwe, kannst du so eine Tour nicht mal am WE Sonntags reinstellen, vielleicht 3-5 Std, die würd ich auch gern mal mitfahren. Und außer mir sicherlich noch viele andere.

Viele Grüße und bis irgendwann mal

Juppidoo


----------



## MieMaMeise (16. April 2009)

Aufgrund der eher starken Frequentierung der bekannten Wanderwege im Wochenende, besonders am Sonntag, sollte man dies eher vermeiden. Beiße mir auch schon seit Tagen auf die Zunge und frage mich warum ich noch kein Student bin


----------



## Juppidoo (16. April 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Aufgrund der eher starken Frequentierung der bekannten Wanderwege im Wochenende, besonders am Sonntag, sollte man dies eher vermeiden. Beiße mir auch schon seit Tagen auf die Zunge und frage mich warum ich noch kein Student bin



Stimmt, wie überall halt. Ich wäre auch für einen Samtag zu haben.


----------



## Handlampe (16. April 2009)

Es lohnt sich ja eigentlich nicht, darüber zu berichten. Eigentlich war es ja nur eine einsteigerfreundliche Rolltour entlang des Rheines mit einem kleinen Abstecher zum Laacher See. 
Rein theoretisch auch alles locker mit einem Trekkingrad zu fahren bzw. mit der Familie und Kinderanhänger. 

Damit es dann aber nicht ganz so langweilig wurde, haben wir dann doch den ein oder anderen Hügel mitgenommen.

Startort war der Bahnhof in Bad Breisig wo sich doch tatsächlich an einem sonnigen Mittwoch 8 Biker einfanden.
Stellt sich jetzt die Frage: Hat die Wirtschaftskrise jetzt auch die Biker fest im Griff?
Wer hat an so einem Wochentag Zeit um diese Tour mit zu fahren?

Obdachlose, Harz 4 Empfänger, Knastbrüder auf Freigang, Langzeitarbeitslose???

Des weiteren stellt sich die Frage:

Wer hat an so einem Wochentag Zeit um diese Tour zu führen?

Ein Obdach- und langzeitarbeitsloser Harz 4 empfangender Knastbruder auf Freigang?

Fragen, die hier wohl nicht beantwortet werden können.

Lieber lassen wir hier ein paar Bilder von der Rolltour sprechen, auf denen die einzelnen Fahrer vorgestellt werden.

Der erste leichte Anstieg in Bad Breisig.





_Im Vordergrund zu sehen: Thomas W. Dorfbekannter Alfterer Schläger, der seid seinem 3. Lebensjahr sein Geld als Türsteher in der berühmt berüchtigten Alfterer Inn-Kneipe: "Heimatblick" verdient._

Die erste Abfahrt gestaltete sich dann auch äußerst flowig:





_Der Fahrer auf dem orangen Rad möchte hier nur mit ZehPunktEsPunkt bezeichnet werden, da er im Saarland steckbrieflich gesucht wird und nach NRW flüchten musste_

Nach dieser Abfahrt hatte die Gruppe dann auch satte 500 Längenmeter zum Startpunkt geschafft, aber sie war wieder auf Rheinniveau angelangt, also mußte sie natürlich wieder hoch.

Oberhalb von Burg Rheineck entstand dieses Bild:





_Im Vordergrund zu sehen, der früherer militante Euskirchener Hausbesetzer Martin S. der mittlerweile im deutschen Schulsystem untergetaucht ist. _

Hinter der schicken Aussicht auf Vater Rhein ging es jetzt natürlich wieder trailmäßig hinunter.





_Über Eddy ist nicht viel bekannt, man weiß nur das er in der radikalen Szene in Ungnade gefallen ist, nachdem er begonnen hatte die brennenden Barrikaden auf den Demos mit dem Bike zu befahren._






_Thomas B.  auch bekannt als Stützstrumpfede hat ein Motto: Nach dem Bruch erstmal ne Runde biken gehen, die Strumpfmaske einfach bis zu den Beinen ziehen und weiter geht's._ 

In Brohl angekommen hatten wir wieder das niedrige Niveau des Rheines erreicht, also folgte nun die nächste Rampe hoch auf den Berg.

Oben gab es natürlich wieder die passende Belohnung: Ein feiner Pfad über den Grad zog nun wieder hinunter, mit dem Rheintal hatten wir dann aber abgeschlossen, jetzt war das Brohltal fällig.





_Ein neuer Fahrer in unserer Gruppe: Jerome, mehrfach vorbestraft wegen illegalem Hinterradanheben im Trail, passte sehr gut in unsere maviösen Strukturen. _












...Fortsetzung folgt (ich kann mich nicht länger als 2 Stunden an einem Ort aufhalten)


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. April 2009)

Na ich würde sagen mit den Bildern alleine könntest du schon einen ganzen Kalender füllen. Gute Nacht, super gemacht. Ich sags ja immer du bist der Hit Gruß Micha.


----------



## Daywalker74 (17. April 2009)

klasse bericht, und die bilder sind ....unfassbar! 

würd ja gerne mehr schreiben, aber die arbeit ruft............


----------



## mikkael (17. April 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wer hat an so einem Wochentag Zeit um diese Tour zu führen?


 Fcuk it! Ich höre mit der [Scheiss-]Arbeit auf. Es gibt wirklich bessere Dinge im Leben!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (17. April 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Eigentlich war es ja nur eine einsteigerfreundliche Rolltour entlang des Rheines mit einem kleinen Abstecher zum Laacher See.



Yep, klassische Jedermann-CTF. 


Uwe, der Bericht ist spitze! Selten so gelacht - und das will was heißen, wenn man schon mal mit dem TT unterwegs war! Ich freu' mich schon, wenn Du im nächsten Versteck angekommen bist und Zeit für den zweiten Teil hast!

Und die Bilder: 1A Fotos. Und ja, ich verspreche hiermit feierlich, nie wieder kn..p..n zu sagen!


ZehPunktEsPunkt


----------



## Giom (17. April 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Yep, klassische Jedermann-CTF.


 
Die passende RTF dazu von Alfter zum Laacher See und zurück jedesmal über Ahrtal hatten wir am Montag. War auch eine klasse Tour vom Meister Handlampe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monsterchen (17. April 2009)

Kann mir einer der Mitfahrer vom Mitwoch sagen wer dieser Typ war,
der ständig durch rüpelhaftes Verhalten aufgefallen ist ?







Anzeige läuft.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (17. April 2009)

Das ist U2U, der Schmuggler. Er bewegt sich vornehmlich im Tarnanzug auf Schleichpfaden durch die Eifel. Mit seiner Handlampe bahnt er sich rücksichtlos den Weg durch Wald und Fels.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (17. April 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Heute, 00:27






Daywalker74 schrieb:


> ... aber die arbeit ruft............




Den hab' ich jetzt erst verstanden  Der war gut!


----------



## Enrgy (17. April 2009)

Gibts auch Eckdaten wie Streckenlänge, Hm, max Puls vom konditionsstärksten Fahrer etc.? An irgendwas muß man sich ja hochziehen und gute Gründe finden, nicht dabei gewesen zu sein...

Da hat man krisenbedingt schon nur noch ne 3-Tage Woche und das TT-Pack fährt natürlich dann, wenn man arbeiten darf.

Aber es war ja vorauszusehen, daß die Tour wieder ein Highlight im TT-Portfoilo darstellen würde, dazu noch DAS Wetter....

Und außerdem fährt mein Rad derzeit eher wie ein Singlespeeder, das wäre auf dem Höhenprofil (ich kann sie mir lebhaft vorstellen, die Säge), etwas uncool gekommen.


----------



## supasini (17. April 2009)

eigentlich war's ganz einfach: 
wenn's hoch ging, dann ging's hoch (= erster Gang).
runter stets zwischen flowig und technisch
Eddy und ich sind kurz vor dem Laacher See ausgestiegen, haben noch die Trails durch die Wolfsschlucht mitgenommen und dann Straße/Radweg. Bei uns waren es etwas über 40 km und genau 1000 Hm.
Das Tempo war klassisches TT-mittel, aber das kennst du ja.

Genug Gründe?


----------



## Enrgy (17. April 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> Genug Gründe?



nein,  rabäääääh


----------



## Bagatellschaden (17. April 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> eigentlich war's ganz einfach:
> wenn's hoch ging, dann ging's hoch (= erster Gang).
> runter stets zwischen flowig und technisch



Bis auf das Gebastele im Steinbruch und die Schlussabfahrt - wobei "fahren" in diesem Zusammenhang wohl der falsche Begriff ist. Da war nix mehr mit "zwischen flowig und technisch". Das war sehr eindeutig letztes!
Dieses Desert hätte vom Trialeddy stammen können. Jedenfalls haben mir dabei einige Passagen sehr deutlich die Grenzen aufgezeigt - und ich bin bestimmt kein Weichei, was schweres Geläuf angeht.

Ich muss es nochmal sagen: Das war hammergeil! Ich glaube, das Grinsen hat sich bereits in der Gesichtsphysiognomie festgesetzt.


----------



## supasini (17. April 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Da war nix mehr mit "zwischen flowig und technisch". Das war sehr eindeutig letztes!



 rabäääh! will auch!


----------



## Handlampe (17. April 2009)

Wo waren wir stehen geblieben: Achja, da sich ja doch einige gesuchte Straftäter in unseren Reihen befanden mussten wir dann doch das Tal wechseln- das Rheintal war einfach zu heiß geworden. Das kleinere Brohltal bot doch mehr Möglichkeiten zum untertauchen- außerdem gab es auch etwas kostenlos: Nämlich am Tönnissteiner Brunnen Mineralwasser. Für die meisten von uns etwas völlig Neues: Etwas zu bekommen ohne zu bezahlen - ohne dabei Jemandem eine Waffe in's Gesicht zu halten.

Auf blumigen Wegen ging die Reise weiter Richtung Laacher See.







Einige Mitfahrer wurden auch stark an ihre Jugendzeit errinnert, sind doch viele bei Zwangsarbeit in Steinbrüchen groß geworden.





_Auch John, eine berüchtigte Persönlichkeit im siebengebirgischen Orangelichtviertel kann davon ein Lied singen.
_

Ein Klassiker: Baum mit Bikern






Kurz hinter dem Veitskopf verabschiedeten sich dann Eddy und Martin von der Gruppe, da sie noch einige Termine zum Thema Schutzgelderpressung im Euskirchener Umland zu erledigen hatten.

Der Rest des Gesindels hatte nun den Kraterrand des Laacher Sees erreicht, welcher aber auch immer wieder verlassen werden mußte, um ihn dann wieder zu bezwingen.






Die Strecke verlief nun um den Laacher See auf einigen einfachen Trails, vorbei an Maria Laach. Und immer wieder ging es auf den ehemaligen Kraterrand.






Es folgte nun der längste Anstieg der Tour nur um sich auf der Höhe einen kleinen Überblick auf das Umland zu verschaffen.






Relativ unspektakulär folgte die Strecke nun weiter dem Kraterrand. 






Zu meiner Schande muß ich gestehen kein einziges Bild vom Laacher See gemacht zu haben. 
Aber allen Zweiflern sei gesagt: JA, es gibt ihn wirklich.
Dann hatten wir es geschafft, das Gewässer konnte fast komplett umrundet werden. Nach kurzem Check ob unserer Raststation "sauber" war konnten wir dann auch im Hotel "Waldfrieden" einkehren.






Hinter Wassenach erreichten wir dann die spektakuläre Wolfsschlucht:





_Im Bild einer der wenigen Lichtblicke in unserer Gruppe der Verdammten: Felix schaffte, nachdem er mit 2 Jahren von seinen Eltern in den Steinbruch geschickt wurde, diesem nach 20 Jahren zu entfliehen, nur um  in seinem Studium wieder in Selbigen zurück zu kehren._
Nebenbei hat er sich dann auch noch alleine das Radfahren beigebracht....und das nicht zu schlecht.






Ein weiterer Anstieg folgte, dieses Mal nach Kell, nur um diese gewonnenen Höhenmeter  in einem äusserst flowigen Trail wieder zu
 vernichten. Kurz vor dem Tönnissteiner Sprudel folgte nun der finale Aufstieg. Kleines Highlight am Rande des Weges waren die immer wieder auftauchenden blühenden Kirschwälder. Leider hier im Bild nicht wirklich gut zu erkennen:






Das letzte Schmankerl gab es dann am Ende der Tour: Den Beginn machte ein ehemaliger römischer Steinbruch, durch welchen sich der Weg nun teilweise über natürliche Steinstufen schlängelte. Ein Fest für unsere Trailspezialisten:
















....die zwei Stunden sind wieder vorbei.....Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (17. April 2009)

Uwe, man kann dich getrost als "stuntzi vom KBU" bezeichnen. 
Zwar fährst du nicht alleine, so wie unser Münchener Lebenskünstler, aber die ausgewählten Strecken und Bilder schüren stets das Verlangen nach *auch will*....... go on, einen Teil haste noch, oder?


----------



## Bagatellschaden (17. April 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> go on, einen Teil haste noch, oder?



Klaro kommt da noch was. Wir sind ja noch nicht wieder unten.

Bin gespannt!

Claus.


----------



## grüner Frosch (17. April 2009)

Danke für diese spannende, sehr gut geschriebene Unterhaltungslektüre an so einem trostlosen Tag

Wo hast Du diese Phantasie her? Ich glaube so langsam, dass Du wirklich deinen Beruf verfehlt hast, wenn ich mir so manchen Reisebrichte in den gängigen Lektüren ansehe.

Ist ja hier wie bei Herr der Ringe. Man kann kaum den nächsten Trail ähh Teil abwarten......hibbel,hibbel


----------



## Scottti (17. April 2009)

Wann findet denn die Wiederholung statt?


----------



## supasini (17. April 2009)

jo, ich wär auch dabei, würde dann taktisch klug nach morgendlichen pausenbrot-abziehereien in den euskirchener grund- und förderschulen einfach kurz vor dem laacher see dazu stoßen. (könnte dann evtl. auch für alle was zu essen mitbringen, wenn die kids was gutes dabei hatten)


----------



## Trekki (17. April 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Gibts auch Eckdaten wie Streckenlänge, Hm, max Puls vom konditionsstärksten Fahrer etc.?


Meine Daten kann ich liefern (Abfahrt Mehlem, also ca. 22km extra)
Fahrzeit 4h 59min
1359hm
Puls 108 / 155 1/min (Mittel/Max)
13.8 / 56.8 km/h (Mittel/Max)
84.7km gesamt

Verbrauch: ca. 5 Flaschen Wasser, 1 Bienenstich und 2 Eis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifel-Litti (17. April 2009)

Mensch Jungs und vor allem Uwe: Ganzganz großes Tennis!

Hätte vermutlich überwiegend sein Rad getragen und auch dann noch Angst gehabt: Eifel-Litti (der ebenso bewundernd wie staunend grüßt)


----------



## Handlampe (17. April 2009)

Scottti schrieb:


> Wann findet denn die Wiederholung statt?



tja, Oli....für die arbeitende Bevölkerung nicht zu empfehlen. An Wochenenden macht die Strecke keinen Sinn: Zuviel wanderndes Volk.


----------



## Handlampe (18. April 2009)

Der Rest der Geschichte ist schnell erzählt: Steil, schmal, steinig, stufig.

Über den Grat verlief der Weg mit herrlichen Aussichten hinunter zum Rhein.











Als dann unsere beiden Trailisten eine Diskussion anfachten ob die Schlüsselstelle fahrbar sei, war ich kurz geneigt zu glauben das sie das Vorhaben tatsächlich in die Tat umsetzten wollten, war aber dann doch beruhigt, als sie den (auch nicht ganz leichten) Fußmarsch vorzogen :






Hmm, mal wieder nicht gut auf dem Bild zu erkennen, das es hier eigentlich 5 Meter im freien Fall hinunter geht.

Alle anderen "Schlüsselstellen" waren dann eher Kindergeburtstag für die Cracks:














*Vielen Dank an alle dunklen Gestalten, die dabei waren*


----------



## PacMan (18. April 2009)

Super geil!


----------



## Redfraggle (18. April 2009)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Kann mir einer der Mitfahrer vom Mitwoch sagen wer dieser Typ war,
> der ständig durch rüpelhaftes Verhalten aufgefallen ist ?
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist Herr U. W. aus A.; ich muß es wissen, da ich seine Bewährungshelferin bin !


----------



## ultra2 (18. April 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Das ist Herr U. W. aus A.; ich muß es wissen, da ich seine Bewährungshelferin bin !



Wenn ich sehe, mit wem und wo er sich so rumtreibt, scheinst du deinen Job aber nicht richtig ernst zu nehmen. 

Ich sehe nur Verstöße gegen die Bewährungsauflagen.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (18. April 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Das ist Herr U. W. aus A.; ich muß es wissen, da ich seine Bewährungshelferin bin !



Mit Stockholm-Syndrom.


----------



## Redfraggle (18. April 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wenn ich sehe, mit wem und wo er sich so rumtreibt, scheinst du deinen Job aber nicht richtig ernst zu nehmen.
> 
> Ich sehe nur Verstöße gegen die Bewährungsauflagen.



Weit gefehlt!
Schließlich wurden ja keine grillenden Opis verprügelt,
dann wäre der Ausgang bzw. Ausfahrt ersteinmal gestrichen!


----------



## monsterchen (18. April 2009)

Aber Wegsuchende am Strassenrand zurückgelassen.


----------



## Redfraggle (18. April 2009)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Aber Wegsuchende am Strassenrand zurückgelassen.



Das ist nur assi, aber nicht kriminell!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monsterchen (18. April 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Das ist nur assi, aber nicht kriminell!



Ich will auch so eine nette Bewährungshelferin, ich hab seit Mittwoch keinen Freigang mehr gehabt.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (18. April 2009)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Ich will auch so eine nette Bewährungshelferin, ich hab seit Mittwoch keinen Freigang mehr gehabt.



Falls Du 'nen Ausbruch planst: Ich flieg den Helikopter. Wollt' ich schon immer mal machen...


----------



## Handlampe (19. April 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Und die Bilder: 1A Fotos. Und ja, ich verspreche hiermit feierlich, nie wieder kn..p..n zu sagen!



Ohmann...jetzt hab ich's Claus. Hab mir auch gerade wieder ein Snickers gegönnt: _Wenn's mal wieder länger dauert._


----------



## Bagatellschaden (19. April 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ohmann...jetzt hab ich's Claus. Hab mir auch gerade wieder ein Snickers gegönnt: _Wenn's mal wieder länger dauert._



Die ham da vor ein Jahren mal 'ne Leitung von Rotterdam nach Mailand verbuddelt. War das Deine?


----------



## on any sunday (19. April 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Mailland


Ist das da, wo die vielen Spam Mails wohnen?


----------



## Handlampe (19. April 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Die ham da vor ein Jahren mal 'ne Leitung von Rotterdam nach Mailland verbuddelt. War das Deine?



Jau....und stehe auch noch des öfteren drauf.


Soo, verabscheue mich dann für eine Woche nach Malle....der Eimer mit dem Sangria wartet.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (19. April 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ist das da, wo die vielen Spam Mails wohnen?



Ups, schon korrigiert. Oder hast Du auf was anderes angespielt, das sich meiner Erkenntnis gerade entzieht?


----------



## Bagatellschaden (19. April 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> der Eimer mit dem Sangria wartet.



Baahh.:kotz:

Viel Spaß und 'nen schönen Urlaub Euch zwei beiden!

Claus.


----------



## supasini (19. April 2009)

Mailland, Mailand, Rotterdamm, Roterdam - egal, Hauptsache Spanien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (19. April 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Baahh.:kotz:
> 
> Viel Spaß und 'nen schönen Urlaub Euch zwei beiden!
> 
> Claus.



Nananananana!


Der Claus hat ein Smiley benutzt!

Vielen Dank, den werden wir haben!
Hoffentlich ohne unangenehme Kontakte zur Guardia Civil !


----------



## Bagatellschaden (19. April 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Nananananana!
> 
> 
> Der Claus hat ein Smiley benutzt!



Huch!? Auf welche Taste bin ich denn da gekommen?


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. April 2009)

Ich finde es sollte eine Truppe Kopfgeldjäger aufbrechen und nach den Verbrechern suchen.

Aber wie am Sonntag schon gesagt Uwe, super Bericht. Das nächste mal denke ich wird es ein riesen Andrang geben. Solltest du die Tour noch einmal posten.


----------



## Daywalker74 (25. April 2009)

der job als türsteher ist mir im moment echt zu gefährlich.

werde für ne weile untertauchen. italien soll dafür besonders gut sein.

verabschiede mich mal in das schöne vinschgau.

ciao


----------



## Bagatellschaden (25. April 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> werde für ne weile untertauchen. italien soll dafür besonders gut sein.



Ich hab' schon Roberto Saviano Bescheid gesagt. Er wird ein Buch über Dich schreiben.

Habt viel Spaß im hoffentlich sonnenreichen Vinschgau. Macht keine dunklen Geschäfte (außer dem einen, versteht sich) und kommt heile wieder!

Grüße
Claus.


----------



## Marc B (25. April 2009)

Ich habe gestern unter Claus' Führung euer Heimatgebiet besucht Ich bin schwer beeindruckt und werde wieder kommen, auf jeden Fall mehrmals in diesem Jahr. Aber dann mit besserer Form (Und mit einer besseren VR-Bremse...)






Beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (27. April 2009)

Da bin ich mal gespannt ob wir ein par lustige Malle-Geschichten zu hören bekommen. Das Leuchtmittel kommt ja heute wieder.


----------



## Handlampe (28. April 2009)

Bin wieder da. Hab nur ein wenig Haut auf den Strassen von Malle gelassen.

Da hab ich auf unserer Königsetappe im Tramuntanagebirge doch ein wenig den Asphalttester gespielt. Immer wieder das leidige Problem beim Rennrad: Der Grenzbereich kommt ganz schön spät, dafür aber ziemlich plötzlich.


Ansonsten war es eine phantastische Woche mit den 7Hillern.
Ich muß es immer wieder sagen: Die Insel ist ein TRAUM





Fahrer: Jörg
Location: San Salvador, Mallorca


----------



## jokomen (28. April 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Bin wieder da. Hab nur ein wenig Haut auf den Strassen von Malle gelassen.



Hoffentlich haste die kleinen Steine auch alle rausgepult, sonst gibst noch Ärger mit den Zollbehörden.  Dann mal gute Besserung.  Wenn Du aber noch was Haut benötigst, habe im Bergischen letzte Woche noch nen Lappen Haut gesehen, den keiner haben wollte.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (28. April 2009)

Dass man Protektoren eher auf Asphalt als in schwerem Gelände braucht, hat uns am vergangenen Samstag schon vertextsc gelehrt. Die gewonnenen Teerproben waren leider mit Plastikabrieb verunreinigt...

Schön, dass Ihr (weitgehend) heile wieder da seid!

Bis bald.
Claus.


----------



## Redfraggle (28. April 2009)

Hola ihr Lieben!

Mein Quax und ich sind wieder da, zum Glück in einem Stück!
Ne wat war dat HERRRLICH!
Bin allerdings auch froh wieder zu hause zu sein und bald wieder auf
meinem Fully zu sitzen, auch wenn der Hobel deutlich schwerer ist.
Micha hat uns Den Mund wässrig gemacht, Malle auch mal mit dem MTB zu erkunden; was gibt´s da geile trails!

Bis bald im Wald
Barbara


----------



## Giom (28. April 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Micha hat uns Den Mund wässrig gemacht, Malle auch mal mit dem MTB zu erkunden; was gibt´s da geile trails!


 
Das stimmt ! Hier ein paar Fotos davon

Igendwann lasse ich mir vom Michael die Trails im süd-westlichen Teill auch zeigen!

gruß
de giom


----------



## Enrgy (28. April 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Dass man Protektoren eher auf Asphalt als in schwerem Gelände braucht, hat uns am vergangenen Samstag schon vertextsc gelehrt...



Was wiederum die Frage aufwarf, ob die Protektoren von Race-Face oder Dainese die besseren Geräusche auf Asphalt erzeugen...


----------



## Bagatellschaden (28. April 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Was wiederum die Frage aufwarf, ob die Protektoren von Race-Face oder Dainese die besseren Geräusche auf Asphalt erzeugen...



Wird schwer sein, das rauszufiltern: der Umwerfer zirpte recht hochfrequent über den Asphalt....


----------



## Handlampe (29. April 2009)

UPS, schon geändert.

Für Sonntag den 10.5. hab ich auf Anregung von Boris mal wieder ne gemütliche Tour reingesetzt. 
Anmeldung


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. April 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> UPS, schon geändert.
> 
> Für Sonntag den 10.5. hab ich auf Anregung von Boris mal wieder ne gemütliche Tour reingesetzt.
> Anmeldung



Hab mich schon angemeldet. Kaum is er wider da schon wird hier auch wieder geschrieben. Man glaubt es kaum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (30. April 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Kaum is er wider da schon wird hier auch wieder geschrieben. Man glaubt es kaum.



Was will er auch sonst machen, wenn er H1N1-Asphaltflechte am Ar$ch hat...


----------



## Handlampe (1. Mai 2009)

Kleines Update zum Thema TT Sommerfest.

Schaut einfach in den Termin

Es geht hauptsächlich um das Thema Beilagen und ob ihr noch Jemanden mitbringt.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (3. Mai 2009)

Bevor die Tour und das dabei entstandene Video in Vergessenheit geraten:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/4328056"]Team Tomburg Trailtour in der Osteifel on Vimeo[/ame]

Hans Zimmer hat gerade keine Zeit für einen ordentlichen Soundtrack. Deshalb ist das Video (fast) tonlos. Ich bitte um Nachsicht. Ich werde das Video sobald ich irgendeinen brauchbaren Geräuschteppich finde neu erstellen und hochladen. Kann aber dauern, vimeo zickt in der letzten Zeit ziemlich.

Viel Spaß!
Claus.


----------



## MieMaMeise (3. Mai 2009)

nice Claus! So muss das...


----------



## Enrgy (3. Mai 2009)

Sehr schöne Aufnahmen, das reißt die Wunde des "nichtdabeigewesenseins" wieder auf...


----------



## Redfraggle (3. Mai 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Bevor die Tour und das dabei entstandene Video in Vergessenheit geraten:



...als ob diese Tour in Vergessenheit geraten würde!
Meine Handlampe strahlte noch Tage später um einige Lux stärker!


----------



## Levelboss (3. Mai 2009)

Danke Claus! Das weckt Erinnerungen an den bis jetzt besten Tag dieses Jahres.


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. Mai 2009)

Hey Claus geile Video Ich habe für Mittwoch Abend ne Tour rein gesetzt mal sehen ob sich welch anmelden Gruß Micha.


----------



## Juppidoo (4. Mai 2009)

Tolles Video. Da haben aber einige Jungs echt was drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (4. Mai 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> ...als ob diese Tour in Vergessenheit geraten würde!
> Meine Handlampe strahlte noch Tage später um einige Lux stärker!



Für mich war es die Abschiedstour vom meinem Cube-Rahmen. Am folgenden Wochende habe ich einen Riss in der Naht zwischen Oberrohr und Sattelrohr bemerkt.

Habt Ihr einen Tip für einen neuen Rahmen?


----------



## Eifel-Litti (4. Mai 2009)

Trekki schrieb:


> Für mich war es die Abschiedstour vom meinem Cube-Rahmen. Am folgenden Wochende habe ich einen Riss in der Naht zwischen Oberrohr und Sattelrohr bemerkt.
> 
> Habt Ihr einen Tip für einen neuen Rahmen?



Guckst Du hier: http://www.liteville.com/t/22_29.html

Auch wenn von mir eh nichts anderes zu erwarten ist: Den Hinweis meine ich ernst!

Viele Grüße, Eifel-Litti


----------



## sibby08 (4. Mai 2009)

Trekki schrieb:


> Für mich war es die Abschiedstour vom meinem Cube-Rahmen. Am folgenden Wochende habe ich einen Riss in der Naht zwischen Oberrohr und Sattelrohr bemerkt.
> 
> Habt Ihr einen Tip für einen neuen Rahmen?


 
Ich weiß ja nicht wie alt der Rahmen ist, aber vielleicht über Garantie/ Kulanz einen neuen?


----------



## Handlampe (5. Mai 2009)

Ich hab nächste Woche Mo/Di/Mi frei. Hat jemand Lust mit nach Luxemburg zu fahren. Hab jetzt schon viele spektakuläre Bilder gesehen und Mikkaels Bericht hat mich endgültig überzeugt.


----------



## MasifCentralier (5. Mai 2009)

Hi,
ich würde sehr gerne, aber ich glaub das würde kein Spass für dich, bin noch nicht für viel zu gebrauchen


----------



## Enrgy (5. Mai 2009)

Willste mehrere Tage? Ich kann nur Mo. Urlaub muß ich mir aufsparen für die Zeit nach der Kurzarbeit. 
Im heute veröffentlichten Quartalsbericht gab es den Satz "Der Vorstand prüft aktuell weitergehende Maßnahmen, die zu Aufwendungen in mittlerer zweistelliger Millionenhöhe führen können"... => Entlassungen + Abfindungen
Dann hätte ich aber wohl auch Mo-So Zeit...

@Massif

zu nix zu gebrauchen? Irgendwer muß ja die Teller aufm Zeltplatz spülen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (5. Mai 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich hab nächste Woche Mo/Di/Mi frei. Hat jemand Lust mit nach Luxemburg zu fahren. Hab jetzt schon viele spektakuläre Bilder gesehen und Mikkaels Bericht hat mich endgültig überzeugt.



Dabei! 

(Aber nur einen Tag, okay?)

Claus.


----------



## mikkael (5. Mai 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Dabei!
> 
> (Aber nur einen Tag, okay?)
> 
> Claus.


Für einen Tag wäre ich eventuell auch zu haben, wenn man mich will. Am Mittwoch könnte ich, am Donnerstag bin ich auf Malle.

VG Mikkael


----------



## mikkael (5. Mai 2009)

A bisserl Salz auf die Wunde: [ame="http://vimeo.com/4494118"]Mir wëlle bleiwe wat mir sinn![/ame]

..war ja alles fahrbar.


----------



## juchhu (5. Mai 2009)

Kannst Du den Aufnahmewinkel der Helmkamera nicht zukünftig einen Ticken höherstellen? Dein Rumgeeier lenkt ja total vom Trail ab.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (5. Mai 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> A bisserl Salz auf die Wunde:
> 
> ..war ja alles fahrbar.



Jungejunge, was für'n Ritt. Und was war das für ne geile Mucke?

Viele Grüße, Eifel-Litti


----------



## mikkael (5. Mai 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Kannst Du den Aufnahmewinkel der Helmkamera nicht zukünftig einen Ticken höherstellen?


Ich wusste, dass so was kommt, deshalb hatte eine _kleine_ Notiz ich in die Videobeschreibung hinterlegt.


----------



## Enrgy (5. Mai 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Kannst Du den Aufnahmewinkel der Helmkamera nicht zukünftig einen Ticken höherstellen? Dein Rumgeeier lenkt ja total vom Trail ab.




Der Gary, der Fisher, der will halt auch aufs Bild...


----------



## juchhu (5. Mai 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Der Gary, der Fisher, der will halt auch aufs Bild...




Gary hin, Fisher her.

Bei diesen zeitweise 90° Blickwinkel auf den Trail wird mir ganz schlecht.
Das ist wie beim Tanzen, nicht auf die Füße schauen.

In unserem Fall ist das dann halt Traildancing.


----------



## mikkael (5. Mai 2009)

Schade, dass es diesmal diesen ehrenhaften Thread erwischt hat, der unter diesem Spam (zitat-juchhu-zitat-juchhu-bla-bla) leiden muss. 

_The Dude wollte nur seinen Teppich zurück_* - Ich wollte nur ein Trailvideo posten. 

Es war nicht einmal an den MTB-Kindergarten in der Hardt adressiert. 

Nun muss das gesamte Forum- bzw TT-Volk diesen mit Smileys beschmückten Bullshit ertragen, ich bleibe der Verursacher des Ganzen. Somit ein dickes *Sorry* an alle und ein freundliches "*FCUK YOU!*" in Richtung Moitzfeld.

Ausserdem würde ich dem Video-Chachacha-Guru bitten, den Inhalt dieses Postings nicht mit weiteren Zitierungen (einzeln oder gänzlich) zu verseuchen, damit die Schweinegrippe im Forum einigermassen unter Kontrolle bleibt.


*Ja, ich habe es verbockt!* 


Ich verzichte freiwillig auf weitere Smileys.

VG Mikkael


*aus The Big Lebowski


----------



## Bagatellschaden (5. Mai 2009)

Calm down, Mikkael, das ist's nicht wert. Heb' die Buchstaben für die coolen Stories in Deinem Blog auf. Der Luxemburg-Bericht ist super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (5. Mai 2009)

Ich finde das Video gut . Da kann man schon direkt neidisch werden, das man nicht dabei war.


----------



## supasini (5. Mai 2009)

Das Sauer-Gebiet ist immer ne Anfahrt wert - schade, dass ich nächste Woche nicht kann.
Mikkael: 100%ige Zustimmung zu deinem Post.


----------



## mikkael (5. Mai 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Heb' die Buchstaben für die coolen Stories in Deinem Blog auf. Der Luxemburg-Bericht ist super!


Jou, danke.. 

ForTTsetzung nächste Woche vielleicht? Warten wir ab was der Cheffe sagt.


----------



## Felix_the_Cat (5. Mai 2009)

Ich finde das Video auch gut. Und man erkennt die Bodenbeschaffenheit des Trails, hat man ja sonst nicht so direkt.

Danke an Claus fürs Zusammenschneiden des Videos der Tour vom 15.4.
Das frischt die Erinnerungen wieder auf, besonders an so einem verregneten Tag wie heute.Und es ist schon immerwieder lustig, sich selbst mal beim fahren zu betrachten.

Luxemburg war ich auch noch nie, würde da auch gerne irgendwann mal hin.
Nächste Woche kann ich leider nicht :-(
Wenn ihr fahrt nimmt Uwe hoffentlich seine Kamera mit, würde mich dann auf schöne Bilder der dortigen Trails freuen!


----------



## Handlampe (7. Mai 2009)

Ich hab den Termin für die Luxemburger Schweiz einfach mal öffentlich gemacht. 
Mit der Fahrerei müssen wir mal schauen. Mein Brüderchen will auch mit, vielleicht können wir ja dann mit seinem Auto fahren, da passen schon mal 3 Menschen+Fahrräder rein.


----------



## sun909 (7. Mai 2009)

Hi,
mußte mich wg. Muttertag am Sonntag wieder austragen. Die Damen haben mich da verplant 

euch viel Spaß!
C.


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. Mai 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich hab den Termin für die Luxemburger Schweiz einfach mal öffentlich gemacht.
> Mit der Fahrerei müssen wir mal schauen. Mein Brüderchen will auch mit, vielleicht können wir ja dann mit seinem Auto fahren, da passen schon mal 3 Menschen+Fahrräder rein.



Ich würde gerne mitkommen, aber den Montag kann ich nicht. Würde dann Montag Nachmittag anreisen. Muß mal schauen wie es geregelt bekomme im Betrieb. Wir können ja dann am Sonntag da nochmal drüber quatschen.


----------



## Handlampe (7. Mai 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mitkommen, aber den Montag kann ich nicht. Würde dann Montag Nachmittag anreisen. Muß mal schauen wie es geregelt bekomme im Betrieb. Wir können ja dann am Sonntag da nochmal drüber quatschen.



Montag??

Mittwoch ist angesagt. Wir fahren nur an einem Tag.


----------



## Handlampe (7. Mai 2009)

KLASSE

Wenn ich mir das Line-up für Luxemburg anschaue, dann wird das wieder ein Mittwochhighlight.

@Levelboss: Felix, hast du eine Mitfahrgelegenheit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (7. Mai 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Montag??
> 
> Mittwoch ist angesagt. Wir fahren nur an einem Tag.



Tja da war ich wohl ein wenig dumm,ich hatte es so verstanden das du die drei Tage fahren wolltest. Ja das kann ich bestimmt einrichten, da werde ich mitkommen. Des is ja goil!!!


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. Mai 2009)

Wäre es nicht sinnvoll etwas früher los zu fahren. Oder soll es dort um 11 Uhr losgehen?


----------



## Handlampe (7. Mai 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht sinnvoll etwas früher los zu fahren. Oder soll es dort um 11 Uhr losgehen?



Genau....11 Uhr ist natürlich Start in Echternach.


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. Mai 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Genau....11 Uhr ist natürlich Start in Echternach.



Na dann muß ich ja früh losfahren.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (7. Mai 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> @Levelboss: Felix, hast du eine Mitfahrgelegenheit?



Ich hab dem Felix gesagt, wir würden das mit der Logistik schon ausbaldowern. Vielleicht können wir ja 2x3 fahren? Drei beim Thomas, drei beim Eddy?


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. Mai 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Ich hab dem Felix gesagt, wir würden das mit der Logistik schon ausbaldowern. Vielleicht können wir ja 2x3 fahren? Drei beim Thomas, drei beim Eddy?



Was ist denn mit dir am Sonntag Claus? Da könnte man das doch gut besprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (7. Mai 2009)

Ich werd am Wochenende das arbeiten müssen, was ich am Mittwoch nicht arbeiten kann.


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. Mai 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Ich werd am Wochenende das arbeiten müssen, was ich am Mittwoch nicht arbeiten kann.



Ok ok ist ja gut wenn man sich das so einteilen kann. Das kann ich nicht.


----------



## Trialeddy (7. Mai 2009)

Ich kann noch 2 Mann mitnehmen. Heute im Training hat Manfred auch noch Interesse bekundet. Der muss das noch auf der Arbeit abklären.


----------



## Daywalker74 (7. Mai 2009)

so leute, komme gerade vom petrus zurück. habe ihm klar gemacht, das die sonne am mittwoch von einem wolkenfreien himmel scheinen soll........

das wird bestimmt ein tra(il)umhafter tag. freu mich drauf.


----------



## Stunt-beck (8. Mai 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> so leute, komme gerade vom petrus zurück. habe ihm klar gemacht, das die sonne am mittwoch von einem wolkenfreien himmel scheinen soll........
> 
> das wird bestimmt ein tra(il)umhafter tag. freu mich drauf.



Hoffentlich ist ihm das auch klar. Wenn ich im Moment das Wetter so sehe. Freu mich auch schon bis Sonntag erst mal.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (8. Mai 2009)

Ich würde am Mittwoch gerne wieder den Camcorder mitnehmen. Wäre schön, wenn wir unterwegs Zeit fänden, das Dings auch einzusetzen. Stellt Euch also drauf ein, die spannenden Passagen ein paar Mal fahren zu müssen, gell.


----------



## Handlampe (8. Mai 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Ich würde am Mittwoch gerne wieder den Camcorder mitnehmen. Wäre schön, wenn wir unterwegs Zeit fänden, das Dings auch einzusetzen. Stellt Euch also drauf ein, die spannenden Passagen ein paar Mal fahren zu müssen, gell.



Jau, und ich hab wieder meinen Nikon-Klotz dabei. Bis dahin dürfte dann auch endlich mein neues Tamron-Weitwinkel 10-24 da sein (laut DHL-Liveticker ist es schon unterwegs zu mir)


----------



## Handlampe (8. Mai 2009)

Jipii, das neue Objektiv ist da....wahnsinn, was für ein Bildwinkel

Bei dem Bild hier hab ich quasi die Blüte mit meinem Objektiv bestäubt.







....der kleine Blitz an der Kamera hat dann auch einfach mal über die Orchidee hinweg geblitzt....das Bild ging dann nur mit einem zusätzlichen Slaveblitz von unten.


----------



## MieMaMeise (8. Mai 2009)

Schick, schick 
Hab Mittwoch schriftliche Prüfung und somit in Luxemburg nicht dabei


----------



## Bagatellschaden (8. Mai 2009)

Das sieht schon mal sehr vielversprechend aus.


Muss man jetzt eigentlich damit rechnen, Dich im Wald zu überfahren, weil Du auf dem Boden rumliegst um Blümchen und Würmchen zu fotografieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (8. Mai 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Schick, schick
> Hab Mittwoch schriftliche Prüfung und somit in Luxemburg nicht dabei



Ach - Du auch....

Ich drück dann auch Dir die Daumen. Obwohl - bei soviel Lernen kann ja nichts schief gehen


----------



## Handlampe (9. Mai 2009)

Hmm, Wetteraussichten für Mittwoch sehen nicht wirklich toll aus. Bei Regen fahren wir aber nicht, oder?


----------



## Enrgy (9. Mai 2009)

Deshalb hab ich mich auch noch nicht angemeldet.


----------



## Manni (9. Mai 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hmm, Wetteraussichten für Mittwoch sehen nicht wirklich toll aus. Bei Regen fahren wir aber nicht, oder?



Hallo Uwe,
wird es solche Touren auch mal am Wochenende oder zumindest bissl früher angekündigt geben? Würde auch gerne mal mit auf Expedition, aber zur Zeit nur Stress und Urlaub hab ich dummerweise erst ab Donnerstag  


Gruß Manni


----------



## Bagatellschaden (9. Mai 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hmm, Wetteraussichten für Mittwoch sehen nicht wirklich toll aus. Bei Regen fahren wir aber nicht, oder?



Nee, dafür rumpeln wir nicht einmal längs durch die Eifel. Aber wir halten den Termin und sagen zur Not kurzfristig ab. Besser, als in Kürze die Anreise zu planen.

Volker, wenn Du mit willst, solltest Du Dich auch eintragen. Sonst können wir die Logistik nicht planen. Wir wollen ja nicht, dass einjeder mit eigenem Auto anreist.


Edit: Der Warnlagebericht der UWZ sagt für Di und Mi tatsächlich übles Wetter voraus. Und der liegt meist ziemlich richtig. Falls (falls!) wir absagen, bin ich dafür, ebenfalls einen Wochentag als neuen Termin zu nehmen. Das Revier ist auch Wandergebiet... Ihr wisst schon.

Grüße
Claus.


----------



## supasini (9. Mai 2009)

edit:


Manni schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,
> wird es solche Touren auch mal *am Wochenende* oder zumindest bissl früher angekündigt geben? Würde auch gerne mal mit auf Expedition, aber zur Zeit nur Stress und Urlaub hab ich dummerweise erst ab Donnerstag
> 
> 
> Gruß Manni



Luxemburgische Schweiz am WE? - extrem ungünstig! das ist ein (sehr zu recht) äußerst beliebtes Wandergebiet. Die wirklich tollen Sachen sind dann eigentlich nicht mehr konfliktfrei befahrbar.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (9. Mai 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> Luxemburgische Schweiz am WE? - extrem ungünstig! das ist ein (sehr zu recht) äußerst beliebtes Wandergebiet. Die wirklich tollen Sachen sind dann eigentlich nicht mehr konfliktfrei befahrbar.



Äh, wenn Du Dich auf mein Posting beziehst: Ließ das noch mal. Und zwar genauer


----------



## Enrgy (9. Mai 2009)

Ich lass da mal mit dem Eintragen, da ich den freien Mittwoch erst auf der Arbeit klären müsste, was aber erst kurzfristig Dienstag möglich wäre.


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. Mai 2009)

Habe gerade nochmal bei wetter.com nachgeschaut. Es soll morgens leicht regnen und Mittag nur noch Schauer. Meistens wird es aber immer besser als schlechter also denke ich wir können fahren. Sonst hätte mein Geselle umsonst auf einen Tag Urlaub verzichtet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (9. Mai 2009)

Hola zusamme

Falls einer mit dem Rad anreisen möchte:

Wir (Chris, Jan, Tom, ich, evtl Christof..) werden mit dem Bike anreisen. Wir treffen uns um 9:45 bei mir vor der Haustüre um gemütlich anzurollen. 

wer mit wil..........


----------



## Giom (9. Mai 2009)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Hola zusamme
> 
> Falls einer mit dem Rad anreisen möchte:
> 
> ...



ma gucken, eigentlich wollte ich ausschlafen.
wenn ich über alfter anreisen sollte dann rufe ich dich vorher an.


----------



## Daywalker74 (9. Mai 2009)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Hola zusamme
> 
> Falls einer mit dem Rad anreisen möchte:
> 
> ...



@boris

bruda und ich fahren morgen früh mit euch. sind um 9.45uhr bei dir.


thomas


----------



## mikkael (9. Mai 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hmm, Wetteraussichten für Mittwoch sehen nicht wirklich toll aus. Bei Regen fahren wir aber nicht, oder?


Uwe,

diese Runde ist beim Regen nichts. Bei Nässe ist der Grip weg, somit sind die Steintreppen nicht fahrbar. Ich habe mich eingetragen, allerdings ohne den Wetterbericht angeschaut zu haben.

VG Mikkael


----------



## chillmirage (10. Mai 2009)

hola TT 

gut angekommen, 100km reicher an erfahrung und knappe 1500hm trainierter 

war eine super tour. viel spass und viel schlamm  danke an alle mitfahrer und besonders an uwe und alle die sich das ausgedacht haben. ich freue mich auf das nächste mal!

lieben gruss

christian


----------



## meg-71 (10. Mai 2009)

nabend zusammen

ich konnte doch jetzt in der Wanne schruben wie ich wollte, nachdem die Dreckkruste runter war ist doch tatsächlich noch Bräune dran geblieben.
So kommt zu dem schönen Tag mit viel ( oder soll ich sagen sehr viel) Schlamm zu den bleiben den Erinnerungen noch etwas Farbe hinzu.

Eine Dank auch von mir an die ganzen netten Mittfahrer und Fahrerinen für diesen glanzvollen Tag.
Bin jetzt mal gespannt auf die Fotos von Uwe mit seinem neuen Objektiv an das man soo nah rannfahren konnte.

M.f.G. Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialeddy (10. Mai 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Uwe,
> 
> diese Runde ist beim Regen nichts. Bei Nässe ist der Grip weg, somit sind die Steintreppen nicht fahrbar.



Sollte es wirklich nass sein macht es wie schon mehrfach erwähnt keinen Sinn. Dann könnte ich ein Techniktraining bei uns in Obergartzem anbieten, für alle die sich extra für den Tag freigeschaufelt haben. Mit einem abschließenden Pizzaessen bei mir wäre das auch ein netter Tag!
Wie ist die allgemeine Lage?
CD
Eddy


----------



## Bagatellschaden (10. Mai 2009)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Sollte es wirklich nass sein macht es wie schon mehrfach erwähnt keinen Sinn. Dann könnte ich ein Techniktraining bei uns in Obergartzem anbieten, für alle die sich extra für den Tag freigeschaufelt haben. Mit einem abschließenden Pizzaessen bei mir wäre das auch ein netter Tag!
> Wie ist die allgemeine Lage?



Das ist natürlich ein super Angebot. Vielen Dank, Eddy! Ergo: Luxemburg oder Obergartzem - ich bin dabei!

Claus.


----------



## WhiteBandit (10. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen von der TT!
Ich möchte mich ganz ganz ganz dolle bei Euch bedanken für die Tolle tour und danke an die Guids.

Mensch hat das viel Spaß gemacht.

Wenn Ihr noch mal so was organisiert, bin ich bestimmt wieder mit dabei,  auch ohne mir eine 5 in den Reifen zu bremsen.


----------



## Mc Wade (10. Mai 2009)

Hallo Uwe, Boris 
und alle anderen,
war wieder eine gei.. - klasse Tour, perfekt auf die Wettersituation der letzten Tage abgestimmt, super Trails mit technischen Herrausforderungen, genialen Flow , schöne Aussichten, fordernde Auffahrten, eben einfach alles was eine tolle Runde ausmacht ! Selbst der Wetteronkel hat uns einen klasse Tag bescherrt  
Danke für diesen unvergesslichen Tag, an die o.g Tourmanager und alle anderen Mitstreiter 
Gruß
Willibald
Daten: 90 Km, 1250Hm ( inkl. An.-Abfahrt Alfter  )


----------



## surftigresa (10. Mai 2009)

Da kann ich mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschliessen.

Das war (wie bisher immer) mal wieder eine schöne TT-Tour mit (diesmal sehr vielen) netten Mitfahrern.  Ich bin immer wieder vom Ahrtal begeistert, ist einfach eine ganz tolle Gegend.

Ein dickes Dankeschön an die Guides!!!

Viele Grüsse aus Lippstadt,
Melanie

P.s.: die beiden Platten auf dem letzten Anstieg streiche ich einfach aus meinem Gedächtnis


----------



## Handlampe (10. Mai 2009)

Jau, war ein schöner Tag.

Die Meisten hatten auch viel Spass:







...ich auch.


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. Mai 2009)

Ich muss mich auch bedanke an den anderen wie hieß er noch gleich ach ja Olli war´s. Olli war ne schöne Runde ich wusste ja das ich zum Schluß noch leiden werde aber ich wollte es ja so. Danke danke immer wieder gerne, Das nächste mall ist mein Rucksack auch wieder mit Nußecken und sonstigem gefüllt.


----------



## chillmirage (11. Mai 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Das nächste mall ist mein Rucksack auch wieder mit Nußecken und sonstigem gefüllt.



dann darfst du auf jeden fall mit mir in deinem windschatten rechnen

...uiuiui was ein bild. zum glück hab ich die zähne geputzt


----------



## Giom (11. Mai 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ich muss mich auch bedanke an den anderen wie hieß er noch gleich ach ja Olli war´s. Olli war ne schöne Runde ich wusste ja das ich zum Schluß noch leiden werde aber ich wollte es ja so.


 
jep! Schöne Runde Olli! Highlight war des Tages war der matschige Trailanstieg! Hatte mich auf eine gemütliche Tour gefreut aber Mr. Scottti hat es für ein paar von uns anders entschieden. Na ja... irgendwie wollte ich ich es auch so


----------



## chillmirage (11. Mai 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Jau, war ein schöner Tag.
> 
> Die Meisten hatten auch viel Spass:
> 
> ...ich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (11. Mai 2009)

Start der gestrigen Tour war ja eigentlich wie üblich an der Tomburg. 

Ein kleiner Stoßtrupp unter Leitung von Boris startete allerdings schon in Alfter.

Das leidige Problem des Guides (ich kenn das aus eigener Erfahrung): Du musst den Leuten was bieten...dann nimmt man natürlich auch jeden Trail mit, der auf dem Weg liegt. So kam es dann, dass der Stoßtrupp erst mit leichter Verspätung an der Tomburg ankam. (Ich war's also mal nicht schuld)
Der Parkplatz war dann auch schon gut gefüllt.
Immerhin machten sich dann 20 Biker und Innen auf dem Weg in das Ahrtal. 

Auf ziemlich direktem Weg Richtung Kalenborn 







verlief die Route, sogar mit begeisterten Zuschauern am Wegesrand:





Aber schon vor Kalenborn folgte die Trennung des Raumschiffes: Die Raketen machten sich mit Oli auf den Weg, während das Mutterschiff in gemütlicher Fahrt nun das Ahrtal umkreiste.

In einer kleinen Schleife ging es Richtung Schwedenkopf:






...An diesem wurde die Aussicht genossen:





...und über einen kurzen Trail bzw. später  über Schotter wieder verlassen:





Auf breiten Wegen machten wir nun Negativhöhenmeter nach Dernau, wobei Simon auf dem letzten Stück auf einem Plattenweg den Test wagte: 
Was ist Abriebfester: Beton oder Gummi?

Ein, von mir bis jetzt noch nie gesehener, Bremsplatter, Rauchschwaden und ohrenbetäubendes Quietschen war das Ergebnis des Tests. 

Da kannst du ja froh sein, Simom, das deine Schäferhunde nicht dabei waren, denen wäre wohl Blut aus den Ohren gelaufen.

An der Ahr entlang folgte dann das kulturelle Highlight der Tour: In einer spektakulären Schleife wurde den  Teilnehmern die Attraktion des Ahrtales gezeigt: Der Friedhof von Rech.


Über eine kurze Auffahrt erreichten wir fast die Saffenburg:





Wieder hinunter nach Mayschoss folgte nun die Suche nach dem Weingut (ich hab leider den Namen vergessen) in dem eigentlich das Rondevaux mit unseren Raketen statt finden sollte. Diese ließen allerdings auf sich warten.

So gab es also erstmal ausgiebig Pause, für Material:






...und Fahrer:





Am Ende dieser Rast trudelte dann auch tatsächlich der Rest der Mannschaft ein. Einige von Olis Mitstreitern hätten diese Rast wohl auch dringend benötigt....aber wir waren ja nicht zum Spass da.

Wieder Richtung Saffenburg ging es jetzt gaanz lange aufwärts bis zur abschließenden Bierkastenrampe. Dieses Mal hat sie Niemand geschafft. 

Über die üblichen Trailpassagen des Hornberges:





folgte nun die Abfahrt einmal linksherum über einen feinen Trail:






Dieser spuckte uns dann endgültig kurz vor Kreuzberg an der Ahr wieder aus.






Kurz vor dem Vischeltal verabschiedete sich dann Katrin mit ihrem Begleiter von der Gruppe um mit der Ahrtalbahn wieder gen Heimat zu fahren.
Der Rest machte sich dann durch das (wie immer) schlammige Vischeltal auch Richtung Heimat auf. 
Wie Melanie schon schrieb, die zwei Plattfüße am Ende von ihr vergessen wir dann mal.
Kurz vor Hilberath trennte sich dann die Gruppe ein letztes Mal: 
Einer unserer perfekten TT- Coguides Boris übernahm die Meute, die direkt zum Parkplatz weiter wollte, der Rest machte wieder mal bzw. das erste Mal ausgiebig Pause in der sehr zu empfehlenden Scheune in Hilberath.

Am Ende gab es dann nur noch Ausrollen zur Tomburg.

Mal wieder vielen Dank an Oli und Boris fürs guiden und natürlich an alle Mitbiker: Es war mir ein Fest.


Alle Bilder in geringere Auflösung gibt es hier

Bei Bilderwünschen bitte kurze PM mit Bildnummer und eurer EMA an mich.


----------



## sun909 (11. Mai 2009)

Hallo Uwe,

ein schöner Bericht von einer anscheinend tollen Tour!

Unter dem Foto-Link kommt leider nur eine Arcor Seite mit Login...

bis bald wieder!
sun909


----------



## Enrgy (11. Mai 2009)

Das Bild mit der Trailabfahrt vom Hornberg würde ich für den KBU-Kalender vorschlagen.


----------



## Handlampe (11. Mai 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Unter dem Foto-Link kommt leider nur eine Arcor Seite mit Login...
> 
> bis bald wieder!
> sun909



...danke Carsten, ich hab's geändert.


An alle Mittwochinluxemburgmitfahrer: Ich hab die Tour erstmal gecancelt....macht ja keinen Sinn...aber das Jahr ist ja noch jung.


----------



## Giom (11. Mai 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,
> 
> ein schöner Bericht von einer anscheinend tollen Tour!
> 
> ...


 
der link ist aber korrekt. Klick auf dem link mit der rechten Maustaste, Verküpfung kopieren, dann in die Adressleiste einfügen. dann klappt's


----------



## mikkael (11. Mai 2009)

Habt ihr wieder Spaß! Scheinbar erneut eine super Tour, -bericht und Fotos!  



Handlampe schrieb:


> An alle Mittwochinluxemburgmitfahrer: Ich hab die Tour erstmal gecancelt....macht ja keinen Sinn...aber das Jahr ist ja noch jung.


Lass mich angemeldet drin. Ich komme auf jeden Fall, egal *d*ann!


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. Mai 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...danke Carsten, ich hab's geändert.
> 
> 
> An alle Mittwochinluxemburgmitfahrer: Ich hab die Tour erstmal gecancelt....macht ja keinen Sinn...aber das Jahr ist ja noch jung.



Was ist denn nehmen wir die Einladung von Eddy an?


----------



## Merlin (11. Mai 2009)

Man, Uwe...was habt ihr ne Standleitung zum Wettergott. 

Das war ja perfektes Timing! Auch von mir ein herzliches Dankeschön, hat viel Spaß gemacht (auch wenn die Knochen heute etwas weh tun).


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. Mai 2009)

Ich habe gerade noch mal bei Wetter.com reingeschaut. Für Mittwoch sagen sie gutes Wetter an. Regenwarsch. 20% Uwe wie wäre es ne ausgiebige Tour durch´s 7-geb. zu fahren? Wenn wir um 11 starten dürfte ja soviel nicht dort los sein oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poison_Girl (11. Mai 2009)

Hi Uwe, hi all,

auch von mir noch ein spätes Herzliches Dankeschön!!!!!
Auch, wenn ich beim Treten und Atmen bestimmt ein paar der schönen Aussichten verpasst habe 
Nächstes Mal lass ich mein Bike vorher noch mal durchchecken und trainier noch ein bisschen, damit ich mehr davon habe 
Ich wünsch Euch allen ne gute Woche und - man sieht sich immer zweimal 

LG

Katrin

P.S.: Und noch ein gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz super herzliches Dankeschön an meinen persönlichen Bergrauf-Zieher, Chillmirage!!!!!!  Ohne dich hätten die Aufstiege nur halb soviel Spass gemacht und so ne schöne Bräune hätt ich allein auch nicht hinbekommen *lol* bis demnächst


----------



## Trialeddy (11. Mai 2009)

Also wie sieht es jetzt aus? Meinetwegen können wir uns am Mittwoch treffen und was rumüben. Wir müssten uns auf eine Uhrzeit einigen. Also Vorschläge. Ich schreibe es auch nochmal in meinen Thread.


----------



## Handlampe (11. Mai 2009)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Also wie sieht es jetzt aus? Meinetwegen können wir uns am Mittwoch treffen und was rumüben. Wir müssten uns auf eine Uhrzeit einigen. Also Vorschläge. Ich schreibe es auch nochmal in meinen Thread.



Hmm, werde wohl nicht kommen.  2 Sachen sprechen dagegen

1. Merke ich die Verstauchung an meinen Daumen nach dem Sturz immer noch in wenig. Zum "normalen" biken reicht es zwar schon, aber Techniktraining
2. Läuft mir die Zeit ein wenig weg. Werde wohl am Mittwoch noch ein wenig rund um den Nürburgring für das LV Treffen exloren.


----------



## Trialeddy (12. Mai 2009)

Dann wünsche ich dir viel Spaß am Nürburgring. 
Dann mach ich für Mittwoch mal eine Ansage: ab 14.00 Uhr in Obergartzem, Steingrubenweg ist das Event geöffnet! Alles weitere dann bitte hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5896685#post5896685

CD Eddy


----------



## Deleted 18539 (12. Mai 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> edit:
> 
> Luxemburgische Schweiz am WE? - extrem ungünstig! das ist ein (sehr zu recht) äußerst beliebtes Wandergebiet. Die wirklich tollen Sachen sind dann eigentlich nicht mehr konfliktfrei befahrbar.



Einspruch. An allen Wochenenden wo ich da war habe ich vielleicht insgesamt 10 Wanderer getroffen. Das Gebiet was viel bewandert wird ist auf der deutschen Seite Wolffschlucht und das Gebiet um Irrel / Bollendorf / Neuerburg.
Und die wirklich tollen Sachen sind auf der Luxemburgerseite. Wenn dort nicht öfters Biker duchfahren wären die Trails teilweise zugewachsen.

Außerdem sind es viele Trails abseites der ausgeschilderten Wege da man sonst zuviel laufen muß 


Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## supasini (12. Mai 2009)

dann sollten wir mal zusammen fahren und du zeigst mir diese Wege  (ernst gemeint)
ich kenne nämlich (leider) nur die eher viel begangenen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (12. Mai 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> dann sollten wir mal zusammen fahren und du zeigst mir diese Wege  (ernst gemeint)
> ich kenne nämlich (leider) nur die eher viel begangenen...



Gerne, aber da mußt Du noch einige Monate warten.
Werde am 17.06 operiert. Aber nicht wildes. Nur Innen- und Außenmeniskus und ein neues Kreuzband 

Aber Uwe hat Input von mir  

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Bagatellschaden (15. Mai 2009)

Eine aktualisierte Fassung der Bad-Breisig-Laach-Rolltour (Musikauswahl: Handlampe) findet Ihr bei mpora:

http://mpora.com/bagatellschaden/videos/

Vimeo ist zwar hübscher, kriegt seinen Upload aber nicht in Griff. Schade auch.

Claus.


----------



## grüner Frosch (15. Mai 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Eine aktualisierte Fassung der Bad-Breisig-Laach-Rolltour (Musikauswahl: Handlampe) findet Ihr bei mpora:
> 
> http://mpora.com/bagatellschaden/videos/
> 
> ...



toll, jetzt habe ich keine Lust mehr zu arbeiten

Schönes Video, danke für die Mühe, die Nichtmitfahrer daran teilhaben zu lassen


----------



## Bagatellschaden (15. Mai 2009)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> toll, jetzt habe ich keine Lust mehr zu arbeiten




Mach Dir nix draus, Boris. Ich sitz hier schon die ganze Woche und überlege mir Rechtfertigungen, keine Lust zum Arbeiten zu haben. 



grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Schönes Video, danke für die Mühe, die Nichtmitfahrer daran teilhaben zu lassen



Gerne doch! Irgendwann mal müssen wir eine Video-Tour veranstalten. Bei den normalen Touren bleibt immer so wenig Zeit für's Filmen. Am Ende hat man nicht genug Material und muss, damit der Film nicht schon nach dem Vorspann endet, Szenen drinne lassen, die andernfalls ruckzuck dem Schnittmesser zum Opfer fielen.

Bis bald!
Claus.


----------



## MieMaMeise (15. Mai 2009)

Die Musik passt super! Hier noch ein kleines Video von unserer Übungsstunde. Leider ohne Musik, dafür mit blöden Kommentaren von mir


----------



## Enrgy (16. Mai 2009)

Meise, irgendwie lüppt dein Video nicht. Nachm draufklicken passiert nix.


----------



## Handlampe (16. Mai 2009)

Soo, jetzt wird noch der Cruiser poliert und dann geht's zum Cruisertreffen.


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. Mai 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Soo, jetzt wird noch der Cruiser poliert und dann geht's zum Cruisertreffen.



Ja dann viel Spass beim cruisen, wir werden heute Hosen und morgen AC/DC-ien. Ach und morgen viel Spass beim rennradeln.

Hat irgendeiner von den Tomburgern Lust am Donnerstag zur Bur Ölbrück zu fahren? Da findet ein RTF und CTF statt.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (16. Mai 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Meise, irgendwie lüppt dein Video nicht. Nachm draufklicken passiert nix.



Schalt mal auf die englische Seite um. Dort ging's eben.

Die Dokumentation ein Kampfes...


----------



## MieMaMeise (16. Mai 2009)

Sagen wir mal so, ich bin komplett runter gelaufen und das war schon nicht einfach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (16. Mai 2009)

Jou, auf English gehts. Claus, du hattest trotz des kurzen Radstands häufig Probleme, wenn das HR am Hang kleben geblieben ist. Ihr fahrt ja alle Gabeln, die nicht weit eintauchen (ist mir bislang bei den Vids so aufgefallen). Wie wäre es in einer engen Kehre, wie zb. die mit den Bäumen, mal nicht mehr das HR zu versetzen, sondern das VR in Fahrtrichtung zu heben? Ich mach das meist so, daß ich so weit wie möglich ohne Heben um die Kurve fahre, und dann, wenn ein Versetzen des HR Probleme bereitn könnte, einfach das VR versetze. Sieht uncooler aus, hilft mir aber oft, wenn es mit meinem Langholztransporter sowieso recht haarig in den Kehren wird.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (16. Mai 2009)

Hi Volker

Schönes Feedback. Sammele gerade Tipps ohne Ende.

Ist eine Überlegung wert. Aber: in dem Hang stehe ich so steil drin, dass ich das VR mit vorhandener Technik nicht mehr vom Boden wegkriege. Mir schien das Problem darin zu liegen, dass ich das Hinterrad nicht weit genug rumkriege - nicht, weil es hängenbleibt, sondern weil ich es nicht ausreichend hebe. Mittlerweile - ich hab viel, viel geübt - könnte das gehen. Außerdem hatte ich Stabilisierungsprobleme bei der Kombination steile Kehre/Vorderrad weit eingeschlagen/Untergrund undefiniert rutschig. Auch daran habe ich gefeilt (und tue das immer noch). Und Eddy würde ergänzen: Du guckst ja schon wieder auf's Vorderrad. Seufz.

Nichtsdestotrotz muss ich auch das Vorderrad-Versetzen üben. Könnte in der Kombi Hinterrad, dann Vorderrad gehen. Es gibt da nämlich eine Stelle am Teufelsloch...

Bis bald!
Claus.


----------



## supasini (17. Mai 2009)

ansonsten für diese Technik Eddy fragen: er arbeitet auch sehr viel mit Vorderradversetzen, ist für ihn wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, in sehr ausgesetzten oder steilen Stellen die Methode, die weniger Ängste hervorruft.
Und ich habe ihn damit z.B. in den Dutch Mountains schon Sachen fahren sehen, die mit Hinterrad-Umsetzen wegen Platzmangel nur noch der Futzy mit seiner Surftechnik schafft. (und ML-Rider mit superkurzem Radstand und kleinen Ticks)


----------



## Enrgy (17. Mai 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> Vorderradversetzen, ist für ihn wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, in sehr ausgesetzten oder steilen Stellen die Methode, die weniger Ängste hervorruft...



Ist ja auch logisch:

Wenn ich in einer Linkskehre das HR zur Kurvenaussenseite nach rechts (hangabwärts) versetze, und dabei aus dem Gleichgewicht komme, treibt es mich talwärts.
Das VR dagegen versetze ich Richtung Bergseite und ich kann dabei höchstens gegen den Hang fallen.

Aber Claus hat natürlich recht, wenn man in steilem Gelände steht, hebt siech das HR fast von selber, während man das VR nur durch kräftigen Zug am Lenker vom Boden bekommt.
Nur daddurch, daß das HR so leicht rumkommt, schwebt es eben oft zu weit und dann muß man geeignete Rettungsmaßnahmen einleiten. Mit dem Blick in den Abgrund und Oberrohr in der Familienplanung nicht die entspannendste Situation...


----------



## Trialeddy (17. Mai 2009)

> Claus, du hattest trotz des kurzen Radstands häufig Probleme, wenn das HR am Hang kleben geblieben ist. Ihr fahrt ja alle Gabeln, die nicht weit eintauchen (ist mir bislang bei den Vids so aufgefallen). Wie wäre es in einer engen Kehre, wie zb. die mit den Bäumen, mal nicht mehr das HR zu versetzen, sondern das VR in Fahrtrichtung zu heben? Ich mach das meist so, daß ich so weit wie möglich ohne Heben um die Kurve fahre, und dann, wenn ein Versetzen des HR Probleme bereitn könnte, einfach das VR versetze. Sieht uncooler aus, hilft mir aber oft, wenn es mit meinem Langholztransporter sowieso recht haarig in den Kehren wird.



Die enge Links- Rechtskombination im Video ist nur mit Hinterradversetzen nicht fahrbar. Die erste Kurve ist so eng und dass man hinten nicht weiter versetzen kann, dort ist dann das Hinterrad sofort am Fels. Selbst das Vorderrad versetzen war mir beim letzten mal nicht gelungen, trotz mehrerer Versuche, weil einfach das Bike nicht mit dem Radabstand passte. Das Hinterrad am Fels und das Vorderrad aber schon im Abgrund. Dabei habe ich die Stelle schon mehrfach im letzen Jahr gefahren. Nun kann es auch sein, dass einfach mehr Geröll abgerutscht ist und man vorne einfach keinen Platz mehr hat. Das mit dem Eintauchen der Gabel ist bei dieser Technik wirklich ein Problem. Ich setze lieber, sowohl Hinterrad und Vorderrad, in schwierigen Kehren in kleinen Schritten um. Dabei tauchen die Gabeln bei der Steilheit des Geländes schon mal gerne tief ein. Das umgehe ich, indem ich vor solchen Kehren die Gabel blockiere. Dabei habe ich meine dann so eingestellt, dass sie wirklich blockiert, also stärkste Stufe. So kann man was von der Steilheit wegnehmen und man kann step-by-step schöne kleine Umsetzer machen ohne dieses ständige Eintauchen und Ausfahren der Gabel. Das geht nur auf kosten der Stabilität und des Gleichgewichts in solchen Passagen. Den Dämpfer lasse ich natürlich offen, damit der Hinterbau unten bleibt. 


> Nichtsdestotrotz muss ich auch das Vorderrad-Versetzen üben. Könnte in der Kombi Hinterrad, dann Vorderrad gehen. Es gibt da nämlich eine Stelle am Teufelsloch...


Genau für diese Stelle eignet sich diese Technik ideal!

Vom Grundgedanken her ist es mir *******gal, ob das cool aussieht oder nicht. Ich möchte die Kehre nur sicher und kontrolliert mit geringstem Risiko fahren, und es soll mir Spaß machen. Nicht dem Zuschauer, für dessen Spaß bin ich nicht zuständig.

CD Eddy


----------



## Bagatellschaden (17. Mai 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Nur daddurch, daß das HR so leicht rumkommt, schwebt es eben oft zu weit und dann muß man geeignete Rettungsmaßnahmen einleiten. Mit dem Blick in den Abgrund und Oberrohr in der Familienplanung nicht die entspannendste Situation...



Da sieht man mal, wie unterschiedlich die Geschmäcker sind. Ich hab' nämlich mit "steil vorneüber" gar kein Problem. Bei mir kommt das Hinterrad ja auch nicht weit genug rum - und nicht etwa zu weit. Ich muss "lediglich" daran feilen, den Schwung sauber auszuführen. Und das scheitert oft daran, dass ich "falsch gucke" und speziell in diesem Trail daran, dass mir in einigen Kehren der Untergrund zu undefiniert ist. Was aber zugegeben auch fehlender Übung geschuldet ist.

Hey, ich lass das jetzt mit dem Theoretisieren und geh' lieber üben. 

Bis bald im Wald
Claus.


----------



## Handlampe (17. Mai 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Hey, ich lass das jetzt mit dem Theoretisieren und geh' lieber üben.
> 
> Bis bald im Wald
> Claus.



...wo gehste üben...vielleicht komm ich mit...


----------



## Bagatellschaden (17. Mai 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...wo gehste üben...vielleicht komm ich mit...



Dein Handy klingelt. Geh' mal dran.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (17. Mai 2009)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Vom Grundgedanken her ist es mir *******gal, ob das cool aussieht oder nicht. Ich möchte die Kehre nur sicher und kontrolliert mit geringstem Risiko fahren, und es soll mir Spaß machen. Nicht dem Zuschauer, für dessen Spaß bin ich nicht zuständig.
> CD Eddy



Ich finde zwar einen sauber ausgeführten Schwung mit dem Hinterrad sehr stylish - am allerbesten, wenn man wie Henning oder Felix im Nosewheelie um die Kurve rollt -, aber letztendlich zählt das kontrollierte Abfahren eines schweren Trails. Ich mag dieses Spiel mit dem Gleichgewicht und deshalb gebe ich Dir völlig recht. Ich kann's bloß noch nicht g'scheit.

Claus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (17. Mai 2009)

Nachlese zum kleinen aber feinen Cruisertreffen in Bonn.

Naja, die Teilnehmerzahl aus dem MTB Forum war ja eher gering. Um es genau zu nehmen- eigentlich war nur ich dabei.

Trotzdem gab es doch einige staunende Blicke für die vier Maschinen, die am Start waren:








...und die passenden coolen Biker gab es natürlich auch noch dazu:






Eine geschmeidige Runde ohne Stress mit geschmeidigen Leuten ohne Hektik- Cruiser halt.

Es war mir ein Fest.


----------



## Enrgy (17. Mai 2009)

Wie fährt sich das 3m-Teil denn im Wiegetritt?


----------



## MasifCentralier (20. Mai 2009)

N'Abend,
hiermit möchte ich mich auf dem Rad zurückmelden, und direkt mal hören ob irgendjemand der sich auskennenden Trailiebhaber Lust hat Morgen eine gemütliche Ahrtrailtour mit wenig Strecke aber vielen Trails zu fahren? 
Als Alternative könnte ich mir auch einen Bikepark Besuch in Boppart vorstellen(ich fahr hin).


----------



## Bagatellschaden (20. Mai 2009)

Morgen wird's eng im Ahrtal. Millionen besoffene Männer mit Bollerwagen und eine Horde Liteviller & Friends sind dort unterwegs...


----------



## MasifCentralier (20. Mai 2009)

Achso, fahrt ihr da auch alle mit, das wusste ich nicht.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (20. Mai 2009)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Achso, fahrt ihr da auch alle mit, das wusste ich nicht.



Also, Uwe fährt als Guide mit. Ich habe meine Dienste als Guide bisher nur angeboten, weil Boris wohl ausgefallen ist (Gute Besserung, Boris!). Ob ich mich (mangels Liteville) zu den & Friends geselle, weiß ich nicht. Das Kontingent ist ja begrenzt und ich hab kein Nümmerchen.


Edit sagt: Felix, deshalb kann ich Dir auch noch nicht sagen, wie's mit 'nem Pickup aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (20. Mai 2009)

Falls du nicht mitfährst, könnten wir ja vllt. was machen.


----------



## Giom (20. Mai 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Nachlese zum kleinen aber feinen Cruisertreffen in Bonn.
> 
> Naja, die Teilnehmerzahl aus dem MTB Forum war ja eher gering. Um es genau zu nehmen- eigentlich war nur ich dabei.
> 
> ...



fährt ihr dami auch in den alpen?

http://www.bikekulture-mag.com/V2/Le-Grand-Raid-autrement-Le-Grand.html


----------



## Happy_User (21. Mai 2009)

Moin,

auf jeden fall gibt es durch die Sitzhaltung nicht so schnell das Überschlaggefühl. ;-)

Erinnert mich aber an "Wandern mit Sandalen", geht auch....

Grüße

 HU


----------



## MasifCentralier (21. Mai 2009)

...


----------



## MasifCentralier (21. Mai 2009)

Soo... zurück von meinem ersten richtigen Ausritt diesen Jahres habe ich ein paar dilletantisch gefilmte Fetzen dilletantisch zusammengeschnitten und kann nur Uwe zitieren.

Danke an Claus, es war mir ein Fest.
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/4770864"]http://www.vimeo.com/4770864[/ame]


----------



## MieMaMeise (23. Mai 2009)

Helge und ich wollen morgen ein paar KM ab der Tomburg fahren. Wer Zeit und Lust hat bitte kurz melden damit wir noch eine Zeit vereinbaren können.


----------



## Handlampe (24. Mai 2009)

Wieso Zeit vereinbaren? 11 Uhr ist Standard.


----------



## MieMaMeise (24. Mai 2009)

Ich dachte ihr seid alle beim Litevillen. Verzögert sich bei mir eh alles. Meine Mitfahrgelegenheit war gestern Party machen  Und für ne Radanreise bin ich leider zu spät dran.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (24. Mai 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Ich dachte ihr seid alle beim Litevillen. Verzögert sich bei mir eh alles. Meine Mitfahrgelegenheit war gestern Party machen  Und für ne Radanreise bin ich leider zu spät dran.



Also: "Wir alle" ist in erster Linie Uwe und in zweiter meine Wenigkeit. Und wir waren auch nur Fr und Sa beim Litevillen (bzw. Specializen und Santa Cruzen). 

Was Uwe aber meinte war, dass, wenn man sich schon für Sonntag an der Tomburg verabredet, eine Zeitdiskussion unnötig ist, weil eigentlich immer um 11 Uhr gestartet wird. Auch unabhängig von der Anwesenheit des Burgherrn.


----------



## MieMaMeise (24. Mai 2009)

Okay Sonntag 11 Uhr ich merke es mir. 
Trotz Radanreise, leider mit 2 Minuten Verspätung, war ich dann doch alleine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (24. Mai 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Okay Sonntag 11 Uhr ich merke es mir.
> Trotz Radanleise, leider mit 2 Minuten Verspätung, war ich dann doch alleine



Wahrscheinlich ist schlichtweg niemand gestartet. Hast Du wenigstens noch die Liteviller besichtigen können? Die waren heute wohl auch nochmal unterwegs.


----------



## MieMaMeise (24. Mai 2009)

Niemanden getroffen den ich kannte. Tomburg - Michelsberg - BadMü - Steinbachtalsperre - Tomburg
Bin irgendwie leicht hinüber. Ich schiebe es jetzt einfach mal auf die Wärme


----------



## blitzfitz (24. Mai 2009)

ein bißchen Werbung auf vielfachen Wunsch ...

*Team Tomburg: Blitzfitz Biking Adventures presents ............
*

Letztes Jahr war es etwas ruhig um mich, aber ich lebe noch. Also schreibt es Euch in den Kalender, es wird wieder Blitzfitztouren geben. 

Neben dem Team Tomburg Sommerfest (seid ihr schon angemeldet?) stehen nun auf dem Programm:


*Wiedtal Singletrails für Geniesser*
Anmeldung hier
Bericht einer ähnlichen Tour: hier 
*5 Biergärtentour*
Anmeldung hier hier
*Schwarzbrottour*
Anmeldung hier
*Bike & Cruise*
Termin steht noch nicht fest, aber wahrscheinlich im September.

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## supasini (24. Mai 2009)

geile sache, ich hoffe, ich kann AN ALLEN TOUREN teilnehmen


----------



## MasifCentralier (24. Mai 2009)

Erzähl doch mal was, war doch bestimmt ein super Wochenede.
Schade dass ich für die langen Touren noch nicht fit war.


----------



## supasini (24. Mai 2009)

guck doch einfach im richtigen Fred!


----------



## Kalinka (25. Mai 2009)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr war es etwas ruhig um mich, aber ich lebe noch. Also schreibt es Euch in den Kalender, es wird wieder Blitzfitztouren geben.


Ja, das ist SEHR erfreulich...da bin ich doch dabei und versuche auch die Mädels zu motivieren.



blitzfitz schrieb:


> *5 Biergärtentour*
> Anmeldung hier hier


Da hat das TT aber Terminprobleme, da starten gleich zwei Touren:
um 11:00 eine Grilltour mit dem gepanzerten Bäcker und eine Biergartentour mit Ralf um 11:00... Und Uwe hat besonders großen Hunger und Durst, der fährt bei beiden Touren gleichzeitig


----------



## Handlampe (25. Mai 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> um 11:00 eine Grilltour mit dem gepanzerten Bäcker und eine Biergartentour mit Ralf um 11:00... Und Uwe hat besonders großen Hunger und Durst, der fährt bei beiden Touren gleichzeitig



UPS...danke für die Info, Karin

Ich glaube, da muß Kollege blitzfitz aber noch nachbessern.


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. Mai 2009)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> ein bißchen Werbung auf vielfachen Wunsch ...
> 
> *Team Tomburg: Blitzfitz Biking Adventures presents ............
> *
> ...



Hallo Ralf am 05.07. fidet doch schon die TT- Genustour statt. Das würde sich dann überschneiden. Gruß Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo Uwe Clarissa hat sich mit Tischi in Verbindung gesetzt. Das wäre kein Problem mit dem Fleisch. Sie meldet sich aber auch noch bei dir Gruß Micha.


----------



## Giom (25. Mai 2009)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> ein bißchen Werbung auf vielfachen Wunsch ...
> 
> *Team Tomburg: Blitzfitz Biking Adventures presents ............*
> 
> ...


 
wollten wir nicht dieses Jahr die Bingen-Koblenz Tour wiederholen?


----------



## Daywalker74 (25. Mai 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe Clarissa hat sich mit Tischi in Verbindung gesetzt. Das wäre kein Problem mit dem Fleisch. Sie meldet sich aber auch noch bei dir Gruß Micha.




das ist doch nicht der tischi, den ich beim schinderhannes-marathon überholt habe?????


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. Mai 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> das ist doch nicht der tischi, den ich beim schinderhannes-marathon überholt habe?????



Wie war es denn Thomas?


----------



## blitzfitz (25. Mai 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf am 05.07. fidet doch schon die TT- Genustour statt. Das würde sich dann überschneiden. Gruß Micha



Sorry, Micha. Da habe ich wohl gepennt. Ich fahre bei Dir mit und verschiebe die 5 Biergärtentour mal eben um zwei Wochen. 

Ralf


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. Mai 2009)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> Sorry, Micha. Da habe ich wohl gepennt. Ich fahre bei Dir mit und verschiebe die 5 Biergärtentour mal eben um zwei Wochen.
> 
> Ralf



Das ist eine gute Idee, dann würde ich sagen der Juli gehört den TT-lern oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (26. Mai 2009)

Das ist wohl so, Micha.
Ich hoffe unsere Lebern nehmen keinen ernsthaften Schaden!
Und nicht nur das: ich hoffe bei sovielen Biergärten, können wir 
noch geradeaus fahren.Die Trails dagegen werden bestimmt besonders flowig!


----------



## Stunt-beck (26. Mai 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Das ist wohl so, Micha.
> Ich hoffe unsere Lebern nehmen keinen ernsthaften Schaden!
> Und nicht nur das: ich hoffe bei sovielen Biergärten, können wir
> noch geradeaus fahren.Die Trails dagegen werden bestimmt besonders flowig!



In anbetracht das zwischen jeder dieser Zusammenkünfte immer mindesten eine Woche liegen, kann der Alkohol ja vollständig abgebaut werden. Das wiederun bedeute das man am WE dann auch wieder voll auftanken kann ( muß) Ich denke es wird bestimmt ein lustiger Juli


----------



## Redfraggle (27. Mai 2009)

Nö nö, das machen wir doch nicht aus Spaß!


----------



## Enrgy (27. Mai 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Nö nö, das machen wir doch nicht aus Spaß!



Das hat dir der Lehrmeister ja schon gut eingetrichtert...


----------



## Handlampe (27. Mai 2009)

Hmm, an sone PICKNICK Tour, wie sie Ralf vor hat, hab ich auch schon mal gedacht....allerdings nicht unbedingt im überlaufenen 7Gebirge.....mir würden da ein paar sehr verträumte Plätzchen in der Eifel einfallen.


----------



## Stunt-beck (27. Mai 2009)

Kannst du ja machen, das letzte WE im Juli ist ja noch frei.


----------



## blitzfitz (27. Mai 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hmm, an sone PICKNICK Tour, wie sie Ralf vor hat, hab ich auch schon mal gedacht....allerdings nicht unbedingt im überlaufenen 7Gebirge.....mir würden da ein paar sehr verträumte Plätzchen in der Eifel einfallen.



Hi Uwe,

warum machen wir da nichts zusammen? Hauptsache Team Tomburg. 
Hast Du einen Vorschlag?

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## Redfraggle (30. Mai 2009)

Wer hätte denn Lust bei schönem Wetter am Pfingstmontag ne gemütliche Tour von der 
Tomburg mitzufahren (allerdings mit garantiertem Verfahren )? Der Häuptling
ist ja bei dieser Megatour der Nachtbiker.
Startzeit so wie üblich oder ein bißchen später.
VG. Barbara


----------



## MasifCentralier (30. Mai 2009)

Ich warscheinlich, wenn wir nicht Dienstag nach Boppard fahren.


----------



## robikhan (31. Mai 2009)

Hi Barbara,
sehr gern - hatte sowieso vor ne Runde zu drehen
VG
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (31. Mai 2009)

Supi!
Dann würde ich mal sagen, daß ich um 11.00 an der Tomburg bin ( es sei denn es schüttet aus Eimern).
Gegen demokratisches Guiding hätte ich auch nichts einzuwenden,
ansonsten werde ich mal mit dem GPS üben.
Bis morgen dann
Gruß Barbara


----------



## supasini (31. Mai 2009)

mal schauen, vielleicht bin ich auch dabei.
und wenn es wirklich langsam und leicht wird bekomme ich gaaaanz vielleicht sogar cepaea mal zu nem TT-Ausflug überredet...


----------



## Handlampe (31. Mai 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> mal schauen, vielleicht bin ich auch dabei.
> und wenn es wirklich langsam und leicht wird bekomme ich gaaaanz vielleicht sogar cepaea mal zu nem TT-Ausflug überredet...



Da kannste aber für!!!
Oh. da habe ich an Stelle meiner liebsten Lampe geantwortet;
Das war natürlich die Redfraggle!


----------



## Eifel-Litti (31. Mai 2009)

Schade, ich kann leider nicht, sonst wäre ich dabei. Bin bereits um 10:00 Uhr mit 2 Jungs verabredet, die erst mal ans Biken herangeführt werden müssen und für die selbst eine gemütliche TT-Tour (noch) nicht geeignet ist.

Viel Spaß und bis die Tage, Eifel-Litti


----------



## Redfraggle (31. Mai 2009)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Schade, ich kann leider nicht, sonst wäre ich dabei. Bin bereits um 10:00 Uhr mit 2 Jungs verabredet, die erst mal ans Biken herangeführt werden müssen und für die selbst eine gemütliche TT-Tour (noch) nicht geeignet ist.
> 
> Viel Spaß und bis die Tage, Eifel-Litti



Schade, aber für den Nachwuchs muß ja auch gesorgt werden!
Bis bald mal
lg. Barbara


----------



## supasini (31. Mai 2009)

wir kommen morgen 
@Eifel-Litti: das Tempo wird langsam genug sein, dafür werden wir schon sorgen! Komm mit deinen Jungs dazu, das passt schon


----------



## supasini (1. Juni 2009)

Hi Barbara, bring doch wenn möglich Uwes Bilder von Himmelfahrt mit!


----------



## Redfraggle (1. Juni 2009)

Bring die Bilder mit und vielleicht den master himself auch, falls er seine gute Laune wiederfindet.Wegen widriger Umstände, konnte er die große 
Tour nicht fahren.
Bis um 11.00 an der Tomburg.
Lg. Barbara


----------



## supasini (1. Juni 2009)

super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (2. Juni 2009)

Das war ja ein feines Tourchen gestern.
Die Gruppe hat sich zwar immer wieder vergrößert bzw. verkleinert ( welch Dynamik ), aber auch so hat es mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht.
Leider hat das schnelle Team ( Oli,Thomas und Uwe ) an der Steinbach noch nicht zu uns "gefunden", allerdings hatte auch nicht wirklich jemand damit gerechnet.Dank der italienischen Fraktion haben wir in der Pause viel gelacht!
Immerhin sind wir noch zu dritt wieder an der Tomburg eingerollt.
Meinen Dank noch mal an Robert, Martin und Sebastian die mich vor dem Guidegau gerettet und für eine schöne Strecke gesorgt haben.
Immer wieder gerne!
Viele Grüße
Barbara


----------



## supasini (2. Juni 2009)

gestern im Wald...


----------



## Enrgy (2. Juni 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> gestern im Wald...



Guidöse sucht per Handy den rechten Weg?


----------



## robikhan (2. Juni 2009)

Hi zusammen,

hat Spaß gemacht - ne lockere Runde bei tollem Wetter.
@Barbara, ich könnte für die Gardasee tour im September Urlaub bekommen, sofern natürlich noch ein Plätzchen frei wäre (ich würd mich auch benehmen). Freu mich auf Deine Antwort.
Viele Grüße, Robert!


----------



## Redfraggle (2. Juni 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Guidöse sucht per Handy den rechten Weg?



Tomaten auf den Augen  !
Schau mal genau hin! Das war die klassische Sonnenbrillenabnehm-
bewegung! So tief bin ich dann doch nicht gesunken, nach Weg telefonieren!


----------



## Redfraggle (2. Juni 2009)

robikhan schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> hat Spaß gemacht - ne lockere Runde bei tollem Wetter.
> @Barbara, ich könnte für die Gardasee tour im September Urlaub bekommen, sofern natürlich noch ein Plätzchen frei wäre (ich würd mich auch benehmen). Freu mich auf Deine Antwort.
> Viele Grüße, Robert!



Schau mal was sich machen lässt!
Ansonsten würdest Du nahegelegen sicher auch eine andere
Unterkunft finden.Sag Dir alsbald bescheid!
VG. Barbara


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (2. Juni 2009)

Bin heute ab Leimbach (kurz vor Adenau) ein wenig durch die tiefste Sackeifel gegondelt. Landschaftlich gibt es da von mir locker 5 von 5 Sternen. Gerade rund um Arft und Acht ist tatsächlich der Hund begraben. Einsamste Täler- tolle Rundumsichten auf die Eifel- schöne Wacholdergebiete. Leider sind die Pfade dort eher dünn gesät, auch wenn scheinbar einige neu entstanden sind im Zuge der Projekte Traumpfade Eifel. Hab in der Tour 3 von diesen mit eingebaut.
Am Ende hab ich mir dann aber doch noch den feinen Downhill vom Pflanzgarten bis runter nach Breitscheid gegen den Uhrzeigersinn am NüRi vorbei gegönnt. 
Könnte mir da eine schöne Ganztagestour vorstellen: Thema L&L

Laut und Leise: Durch einsamste Täler in absoluter Ruhe - am Ende neben den PS Boliden entlang des Nürburgrings wieder zurück.


----------



## AGE73 (2. Juni 2009)

Hallo Zusammen, 

hier ein paar Bilder aus HOLLAND.......hätte dies jemand gedacht....solche Trails und das ca. 2 x 4-5 KM selbst ein paar Hundert Höhenmeter war drin


----------



## Trekki (3. Juni 2009)

AGE73 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> hier ein paar Bilder aus HOLLAND.......hätte dies jemand gedacht....solche Trails und das ca. 2 x 4-5 KM selbst ein paar Hundert Höhenmeter war drin


Im April bin ich in Aalten (Gelderland / NL) eine CTF gefahren. Auf der zweiten Hälfte dieser Tour kam ein Trail nach dem anderen. Zwar keine nennenswerten Steigungen, aber fahrtechnisch recht anspruchsvoll.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (3. Juni 2009)

Trekki schrieb:


> Zwar keine nennenswerten Steigungen, aber fahrtechnisch recht anspruchsvoll.



Lag ein Stein auf dem Weg? Das ist ja übel.


----------



## Enrgy (3. Juni 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Lag ein Stein auf dem Weg? Das ist ja übel.



Also kann man da auch schon nicht mehr hinfahren...


----------



## Bagatellschaden (3. Juni 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Also kann man da auch schon nicht mehr hinfahren...



Könnte schlimmer sein. Stell Dir vor, er wär nicht asphaltiert


----------



## Trekki (3. Juni 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Könnte schlimmer sein. Stell Dir vor, er wär nicht asphaltiert


Lacht Ihr nur. Klar war es nicht eine Handlampen-Laacher-See Tour (die ist kaum zu übertreffen). Bei einigen Trails wurde mir vor lauter Kurven schon etwas schwindelig. Insgesamt war ich froh die Tour mit dem Fully gefahren zu sein.

Bei der nächsten Tour in Aalten mache ich Fotos.


----------



## supasini (3. Juni 2009)

verdammt, jetzt ist mir der Monitor runtergefallen, als ich ihn seitlich gestellt habe, um die Bilder anzusehen


----------



## Bagatellschaden (3. Juni 2009)

Trekki schrieb:


> Bei einigen Trails wurde mir vor lauter Kurven schon etwas schwindelig. Insgesamt war ich froh die Tour mit dem Fully gefahren zu sein.
> Bei der nächsten Tour in Aalten mache ich Fotos.



Hab schon eins:


----------



## AGE73 (5. Juni 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> verdammt, jetzt ist mir der Monitor runtergefallen, als ich ihn seitlich gestellt habe, um die Bilder anzusehen



Hi Martin, 

ja ja das muss mann können.....

Ciao
Angelo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (5. Juni 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Hab schon eins:



Na ja, dies passt schon eher





Leider habe ich von den Trails keine Fotos gefunden. 

Verpflegung (2. Ostertag):





Kleines Gimmick am ende





Hier der Link zur Veranstaltung: http://www.paastoertocht.nl/


----------



## Giom (5. Juni 2009)

Trekki schrieb:


>



und was ist aus dem Fahrrad geworden? Hab Dich schon lange mit diesem nicht mehr gesehen?


----------



## supasini (5. Juni 2009)

Hallo zesamme,
am Sa, 27.6. gibt es ne lange und flowige Runde im Ahrtal, das erprobte Team von Himmelfahrt (Backguide: Conzi, Guide: supasini) bietet ne Variante der damaligen Samstags-tour an. Infos und Anmeldung hier.

Zur Orientierung: es handelt sich ungefährt um die magentafarbene Runde (ab/bis Kalenborn, zwischendurch einige Varianten)


----------



## Redfraggle (6. Juni 2009)

Konkurrenzveranstaltung zur Team 3 Tour?!


----------



## supasini (6. Juni 2009)

nö, eigentlich ne andere Zielgruppe 
aber ich muss zugeben, dass ich nicht alle Termine checke, bevor ich selber ne Tour, die ich fahren will, veröffentliche...


----------



## MasifCentralier (6. Juni 2009)

N' Abend
Kommt Morgen irgendwer an die Tomburg oder wird irgendwo anders gefahren?
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Handlampe (7. Juni 2009)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> N' Abend
> Kommt Morgen irgendwer an die Tomburg oder wird irgendwo anders gefahren?
> Gruß
> Sebastian




...ich weiß nicht, ob mein Bruder jetzt fahren will....Barbara und ich schaffen es bis 11 auf jeden Fall nicht mehr.


----------



## Handlampe (10. Juni 2009)

Hab mal wieder eine Überlegung für das nächste TT-Auswährstspiel:

Die 3 Täler Tour.

Aber keine alten Kamellen. Dieses Mal gibt es drei neue altbekannte Täler in Kombi.

Elzbach - Mosel - Nette

Start in Mayen

Grobe Eckdaten:
90 km 1800hm


...werd aber erstmal noch ein wenig rumprobieren.


----------



## Daywalker74 (11. Juni 2009)

jeah,schon 50zig anmeldungen zum großen TT SOMMERFEST: aber da geht noch was...........!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (13. Juni 2009)

moin!

fährt hier irgendjemand vielleicht morgen in rhens beim marathon mit?????


----------



## supasini (13. Juni 2009)

hört sich gut an, ich denke ernsthaft drüber nach.
poste dann hier, platz im auto hab ich natürlich immer.
wenn fahre ich die lange strecke.


----------



## supasini (13. Juni 2009)

Hi Thomas,
ich wär höchstwahrscheinlich dabei. sollen wir zusammen fahren?
sonst noch jemand aus der region?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Juni 2009)

ich bin morgen auch da, fahre die 50er runde bin aber schon autotechnisch verplant


----------



## Trekki (13. Juni 2009)

Ich fahre mit / begleite meinem Sohn die 75er Runde.


----------



## supasini (14. Juni 2009)

Trotz trinken so viel ich konnte fühle ich mich immer noch ein wenig ausgedörrt - sitze mit ner Riesenkanne Tee beim Korrigieren...
Der Marathon war echt klasse, auch wenn ich Thomas irgendwann verloren habe (muss mir wohl doch nen etwas schwereren Flaschenhalter kaufen, der dann seinem Namen gerecht wird, meiner ist leicht, aber leider ein Flaschenverlierer).
Was mir persönlich viel Spass gemacht hat: er musste nur kurz auf mich warten  (2 Portionen Nudeln lang - die sehr lecker waren)
Hoffe, dass wir noch den einen oder anderen Marathon zusammen fahren diese JAhr, hätt ich richtig Lust zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pardus (14. Juni 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hab mal wieder eine Überlegung für das nächste TT-Auswährstspiel:
> 
> Die 3 Täler Tour.
> 
> ...




Hallo Uwe,

hört sich gut an, ich wollte am 20/21 Juni eventuell die 3 Täler Tour von 2008 noch mal fahren ... 

Den Track durchs Elzbachtal kann ich Dir gerne schicken, da sind wir vor kurz durch gekommen.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Trekki (15. Juni 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> muss mir wohl doch nen etwas schwereren Flaschenhalter kaufen, der dann seinem Namen gerecht wird, meiner ist leicht, aber leider ein Flaschenverlierer.


Das Modell haben wohl andere auch benutzt. Jedenfalls lagen sehr viele Flaschen links+rechts neben den Trails.
Tip: biege den Halter etwas nach innen, dann hat er etwas mehr Vorspannung.


----------



## supasini (15. Juni 2009)

Danke für den Tipp - hätt ich gemacht, wenn'S gehen würde. Das ist (noch) mein Halter, der kommt über kurz oder lang an ein Rennrad:


----------



## Enrgy (15. Juni 2009)

Das Teil ist doch das beste Gewichtstuning wo geht - erst sparste satte 40Gramm durch den Anbau, und auf Tour nochmal 800Gramm durch die entsorgte Flasche samt Inhalt

Und die Brieftasche wird auch noch leichter...


----------



## Kettenfresser (15. Juni 2009)

Soooo ich hoffe hier bin ich richtig 

Ralf ich danke dir für die schöne Tour im Wiedtal. Sehr schöne Gegend da  . Auch wenn es die Berge da in sich haben aber ich glaube die Gegend werde ich noch mal besuchen 

Hier noch ein paar Eindrücke 

Treppen Contest Blitzfitz vs. Konfuzius 





















P.S. Es hat keiner geschafft


----------



## Kalinka (15. Juni 2009)

Kann es tatsächlich sein, daß ich die erste bin, die Ihrem Unmut über die gestrige Blitzfitz-single-trial-Genießer-Tour freien Lauf läßt oder hab ich was überlesen?...egal!

*Was für ein Reinfall:*
-zwischen den sehr flowigen Trails in schöner Landschaft, mußte man tatsächlich immer wieder bergrauf 

-trotz der staubtrockenen Wege, gab es natürlich das obligatorische Matschloch...alleine um dieses auch im Hochsommer knietief mit schwarzbraunem Schlamm gefüllte Loch zu finden, haben Ralf und Silvia bestimmt 2 Wochen explored!

-das nicht wirklich schlecht gelegenen Pausenkaffee hatte nur noch 4 Erdbeereisbecher und nur knapp wurde eine Prügelei um diese abgewendet. Milchkaffee gabs jedoch ausreichend.

-ich hab auch wieder was gelernt: Gegenanstiege sind keine Steigungen...frei nach dem Motto tendentiell bergab, Sonja braucht Gruppendruck und der Weg nach Rüngsdorf zurück war weit (so hab ich wenigstens die 1000HM fast voll gemacht)!!

-gut es war nicht nur schlecht...das Wetter war klasse...obwohl...ein wenig schwül 

So Sven der Satz "Karin, Du hast ja gar nicht gemotzt!" hat sich nun auch erledigt.


----------



## Kettenfresser (15. Juni 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Kann es tatsächlich sein, daß ich die erste bin, die Ihrem Unmut über die gestrige Blitzfitz-single-trial-Genießer-Tour freien Lauf läßt oder hab ich was überlesen?...egal!
> 
> *Was für ein Reinfall:*
> -zwischen den sehr flowigen Trails in schöner Landschaft, mußte man tatsächlich immer wieder bergrauf



Stimmt war nicht schön 



Kalinka schrieb:


> -trotz der staubtrockenen Wege, gab es natürlich das obligatorische Matschloch...alleine um dieses auch im Hochsommer knietief mit schwarzbraunem Schlamm gefüllte Loch zu finden, haben Ralf und Silvia bestimmt 2 Wochen explored!



Einfach durchfahren war nicht tief 



Kalinka schrieb:


> -das nicht wirklich schlecht gelegenen Pausenkaffee hatte nur noch 4 Erdbeereisbecher und nur knapp wurde eine Prügelei um diese abgewendet. Milchkaffee gabs jedoch ausreichend.



Das Stimmt 



Kalinka schrieb:


> -ich hab auch wieder was gelernt: Gegenanstiege sind keine Steigungen...frei nach dem Motto tendentiell bergab, Sonja braucht Gruppendruck und der Weg nach Rüngsdorf zurück war weit (so hab ich wenigstens die 1000HM fast voll gemacht)!!
> 
> -gut es war nicht nur schlecht...das Wetter war klasse...obwohl...ein wenig schwül



Immer wieder neue Erfahrugen 



Kalinka schrieb:


> So Sven der Satz "Karin, Du hast ja gar nicht gemotzt!" hat sich nun auch erledigt.



Hmmmm , 
so kennt man dich


----------



## Daywalker74 (15. Juni 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> Trotz trinken so viel ich konnte fühle ich mich immer noch ein wenig ausgedörrt - sitze mit ner Riesenkanne Tee beim Korrigieren...
> Der Marathon war echt klasse, auch wenn ich Thomas irgendwann verloren habe (muss mir wohl doch nen etwas schwereren Flaschenhalter kaufen, der dann seinem Namen gerecht wird, meiner ist leicht, aber leider ein Flaschenverlierer).
> Was mir persönlich viel Spass gemacht hat: er musste nur kurz auf mich warten  (2 Portionen Nudeln lang - die sehr lecker waren)
> Hoffe, dass wir noch den einen oder anderen Marathon zusammen fahren diese JAhr, hätt ich richtig Lust zu



jau, scheeeeenn wars! vorallem die schönen rampen zum schluß! hey maddin vielleicht hast du die flasche weggeworfen, um mir folgen zu können. zuhause habe ich mir dann auch erstmal ein riesieges glas apfelschorle gegönnt. das hat vielleicht gezischt.

vielen dank nochmal fürs mitnehmen!
klar werden wir noch ein paar marathons zusammen fahren. beim nächsten fahren ich aber hin. aber jetzt steht erstmal am samstag die 5 tagestour von erwald nach nauders an. hoffentlich spielt das wetter mit.

hey mr trekki. welche plätze haben deine söhne belegt? wehe, der ältere der beiden ist nicht unter den top 10


----------



## supasini (15. Juni 2009)

Ergebnisliste ist schon seit heute morgen online. Es gibt aber keine AK-Wertung, insofern lässt sich das leider nicht rauskriegen.
Aber es gibt Menschen, die sagenhafte 7 Stunden und mehr für die Tour gebraucht haben. Also da hätte ich 2 Rampen vor Schluss, als man das Weizenbier im Zielbereich schon riechen konnte und nochmal hochgeschickt wurde garantiert den WEg zur Tränke gescuht und gefunden


----------



## Trekki (15. Juni 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> hey mr trekki. welche plätze haben deine söhne belegt? wehe, der ältere der beiden ist nicht unter den top 10



Für die ersten 10 hat es doch nicht gereicht, da es keine Altersklassen gab. Wir konnten auf der 75er Runde alles geben: mein Sohn wegen Trainingsdefizits und ich, weil ich ihn schieben durfte. Schön war es aber am Ziel: der Sprecher hat unsere Namen angesagt und vermutet, dass wir Brüder sind.

Das tat gut!

Dem jüngeren hatte ich gesagt, dass es sich auf der 34er Runde Zeit lassen sollte, damit er am Ziel nicht so lange wartet. Dies hat er auch gemacht, war auch mit dem Tag zufrieden.

Ansonsten kann ich jedem diese Tour empfehlen. Es waren zwar einige längere Stücke auf Asphalt, aber auch schnelle Trails. Villeicht nehme ich nächstes Jahr noch einen Sohn mit, habe ja noch welche am nachwachsen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (15. Juni 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> ... als man das Weizenbier im Zielbereich schon riechen konnte ...


Hier sprichst Du das beste von der Tour an: die Verpflegung. Nach dem Genuss der Müsliriegel konnte man Bäume ausreißen. Und dann noch Kuchen und Brötchen vor dem Start! Nicht zu vergessen, die Kirschbäume unterwegs. Da musste ich doch ab und zu anhalten.

Dies alles bei einem günstigen Startgeld unter 20Eur.


----------



## blitzfitz (15. Juni 2009)

*Wiedtaltrails für Geniesser: Der Bericht*

Diesmal lag der Startzeitpunkt auf angenehme 13:00, so dass auch eine durchzechte Ü30 Party Nacht die eine oder andere BikerIn nicht vom Mitfahren abhalten konnte.  Die Abfahrtszeit wurde zwar nicht ganz eingehalten wurde, aber jene Geschichte wird heute hier nicht erzählt. 

So waren denn auch wieder viele altbekannte und neue Gesichter am Start.





Zunächst führte der Weg über verwunschene Pfade





und dunkle Wälder nach Over,









bevor der erste große Abfahrtspass über den Panoramatrail begann.

Wo der Bernd schwitzt,





hat die Sonja einen Heidenspaß





und die Lizzy genießt in Ruhe. 





Die Photos könnten fast suggerieren, dass die Tour tendenziell bergab führte. Aber nein, es gab durch aus einige kleine Gegenanstiege. 





Aber natürlich wurden die mühsam erkämpften Höhenmeter wieder auf die nur einzig denkbare Weise über 1a Trails wieder vernichtet.





Die Pause und die gekühlten Kalorien haben sich auf jeden Fall alle redlich verdient.





Alles in allem wieder eine äußerst gelungene Tour mit netten MitfahrerInnen und bei bestem Wetter. 

Wenn nur nicht dieses Matschloch im letzten Drittel gewesen wäre ...........  


Euer blitzfitz


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (15. Juni 2009)

Ich fand den Matsch Klasse. Vielen Dank für die Super Tour, das Guiding und überhaupt.


----------



## Konfuzius (15. Juni 2009)

Ein paar Bilder hab ich auch gemacht 

Hier die einzige Panne bei der Gedenk-Garage 





Eine sehr schöne Tour, die wieder alles hatte:

Schöne Aussichten ...





... tolle Trails ...





... Außenstellen-Downhill und Racing Sven ... 



 



Vielen Dank an Guide Ralf und Backguidine Sylvia:





Wiedtal? Gerne wieder 

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Daywalker74 (15. Juni 2009)

[ Villeicht nehme ich nächstes Jahr noch einen Sohn mit, habe ja noch welche am nachwachsen... Tekki]

sach mal, dachte mtb und rr-fahren wären deine hobbys
wann und wo gibt es den nächsten marathon? welchen kannst du empfehlen?der virus hat mich voll gepackt........


----------



## Kalinka (16. Juni 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an Guide Ralf und Backguidine Sylvia:
> Wiedtal? Gerne wieder


*Na gut....es war SCHÖN mit den beiden!!*


----------



## Trekki (16. Juni 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> wann und wo gibt es den nächsten marathon? welchen kannst du empfehlen?der virus hat mich voll gepackt........



Empfehlungen sind
Frammersbach
Wombach
beide in Nord-Bayern, ca. 80km hinter Frankfurt. Ich bin beide schon mehrfach gefahren. Framersbach ist allerdings der Hammer, ich konnte jedes mal danach mehrere Tage lang keine Treppen mehr laufen. Aber das ist ja nur mein mangelndes Training


----------



## Marc B (16. Juni 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> wann und wo gibt es den nächsten marathon? welchen kannst du empfehlen?der virus hat mich voll gepackt........



Die Bike-Sport-News-Trophy im Sauerland bietet schöne Marathons in NRW:

*01. August Nordenau (2007 war ich dabei, sehr cool dort)

22. August Grafschaft 

05. September Hagen (anderes Format: 2-3Stunden-Rennen)

04. Oktober Wiemeringhausen / Langenberg*

(Webpage: http://www.nrw-marathon-trophy.de/ )

Ansonsten nice: *12. September Vulkanbike Marathon Daun*
(Webpage: http://www.vulkanbike.de/ )

Beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## Daywalker74 (16. Juni 2009)

Trekki schrieb:


> Empfehlungen sind
> Frammersbach
> Wombach
> beide in Nord-Bayern, ca. 80km hinter Frankfurt. Ich bin beide schon mehrfach gefahren. Framersbach ist allerdings der Hammer, ich konnte jedes mal danach mehrere Tage lang keine Treppen mehr laufen. Aber das ist ja nur mein mangelndes Training



erstmal danke an euch beiden für die tips.

mangels trainingder war gut!!!! der frammersbach hat es ja anscheinend wirklich insich. 3100hm
aber der wäre genau nach dem urlaub. mal schauen.

herr supersini, was hälst du davon??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (16. Juni 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> erstmal danke an euch beiden für die tips.


Weitere Tips, nicht so weit weg
Gallahan
und
Taunustrails , in diesem Jahr allerdings als 6x15km da eine Baustelle den normalen Weg blockiert.


----------



## on any sunday (16. Juni 2009)

Frammersbach hat nur zwei Nachteile, nicht sehr trailig und für die große Strecke fährst du zwei Runden.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (16. Juni 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> ... tolle Trails ...



Tolle Trails? Haben schon schönere gesehen...





Schöne Grüße aus dem sonnendurchfluteten Vinschgau

Claus und Uwe.


----------



## Handlampe (16. Juni 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


>



Kleine Info an den blitzfitz:

Das Bild ist auf dem sonnigen Zugtrail entstanden, also den, den du noch nicht gefahren bist: Sehr zu empfehlen, bis auf die Stellen mit Windbruch. Dort sind wir recht abenteuerlich unter Einsatz unseres Lebens über, unter, durch und an den Bäumen vorbeigekraxelt. Aber spätestens in 10 Jahren, wenn die Italiener alles weggeräumt haben ist das Ding wieder flüssig zu fahren.


----------



## ultra2 (16. Juni 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Tolle Trails? Haben schon schönere gesehen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würde dies hier empfehlen, wenn nicht zu beliebig aussehen soll.





@konfuser - Hast recht, immer wieder nett im Wiedtal.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (16. Juni 2009)

Da waren wir heute aber nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (16. Juni 2009)

*Auch von meiner Seite dickes DANKE an Guide und Backguidöse. Und wie schon gesagt ... nächstes Mal bitte Kaffee etc. am Anfang ... dann klappts auch mit der Kondition (manche brauchen EPO - ich Schokoeis)
Also das Matschloch war ok, aber diese Dornen... ;-)
*


----------



## Redfraggle (18. Juni 2009)

Da sitzt eine Horde Biker gemütlich bei einem schönen Weizen im Biergarten
vom Bundeshäuschen, da kommt ein blauer Kugelblitz auf´m Rennrad vorbei!Lautes Rufen und Pfeifen half leider nicht, der Thomas hat uns nicht gesehen noch gehört!Leider hatte ich mein Handy nicht dabei,sonst hätte ich Dich telefonisch zurückgepfiffen !
Lg. Barbara


----------



## Enrgy (18. Juni 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Leider hatte ich mein Handy nicht dabei,sonst hätte ich Dich telefonisch zurückgepfiffen !
> Lg. Barbara



Vergiss es, der ist im Trainingswahn für die nächsten Marathons...


----------



## Redfraggle (18. Juni 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Vergiss es, der ist im Trainingswahn für die nächsten Marathons...



Haste auch wieder Recht!


----------



## Daywalker74 (18. Juni 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Da sitzt eine Horde Biker gemütlich bei einem schönen Weizen im Biergarten
> vom Bundeshäuschen, da kommt ein blauer Kugelblitz auf´m Rennrad vorbei!Lautes Rufen und Pfeifen half leider nicht, der Thomas hat uns nicht gesehen noch gehört!Leider hatte ich mein Handy nicht dabei,sonst hätte ich Dich telefonisch zurückgepfiffen !
> Lg. Barbara



einen pfiff habe ich vernommen. dachte aber, das sei meinereiner, der wieder aus allen löchern pfeift 

@enrgy:


----------



## Daywalker74 (18. Juni 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Kleine Info an den blitzfitz:
> 
> Das Bild ist auf dem sonnigen Zugtrail entstanden, also den, den du noch nicht gefahren bist: Sehr zu empfehlen, bis auf die Stellen mit Windbruch. Dort sind wir recht abenteuerlich unter Einsatz unseres Lebens über, unter, durch und an den Bäumen vorbeigekraxelt. Aber spätestens in 10 Jahren, wenn die Italiener alles weggeräumt haben ist das Ding wieder flüssig zu fahren.



versetzt du jetzt auch schon auf breiten wegen


----------



## Bagatellschaden (18. Juni 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> versetzt du jetzt auch schon auf breiten wegen



Ich versetze alles.


----------



## Felix_the_Cat (18. Juni 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Ich versetze alles.



Immernoch besser als versetzt zu werden!
Claus benutzt ja keine Emoticons, aber mal vorsichtshalber: 


Ich hab gestern auch mal versucht eine Parkbank zu versetzen:


Konfuzius schrieb:


>



War gestern mit TeamIII unter anderem am Teufelsloch.
Interessante Sache, die Stellen aus den Videos live zu "erfahren".
Und @Claus:
Diese Serpentinen hier fand ich teilweise auch echt happig!


----------



## Daywalker74 (18. Juni 2009)

Felix_the_Cat schrieb:


> Immernoch besser als versetzt zu werden!
> Claus benutzt ja keine Emoticons, aber mal vorsichtshalber:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bagatellschaden (19. Juni 2009)

Felix_the_Cat schrieb:


> War gestern mit TeamIII unter anderem am Teufelsloch.
> Interessante Sache, die Stellen aus den Videos live zu "erfahren".



Kommt gut, gell? Welchen Teil seid Ihr denn gefahren?



Felix_the_Cat schrieb:


> Und @Claus:
> Diese Serpentinen hier fand ich teilweise auch echt happig!



Die oberen Kurven fahr ich alle. Von denen im Video gehen mittlerweile ein paar mehr und Eddy hat sogar die superenge Links-Rechts-Kombi geknackt. Obendrein hat er trickreich die Baum-Felsstufen-Kurve etwas weiter unten hingekriegt, wie er mir schrieb. Respekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (19. Juni 2009)

Trekki schrieb:


> Weitere Tips, nicht so weit weg
> Gallahan
> und
> Taunustrails , in diesem Jahr allerdings als 6x15km da eine Baustelle den normalen Weg blockiert.



Das mit den Taunustrails wäre doch ne Sache die zu zweit oder dritt zu fahren. Ist ja dann wie EMC fahren. Müßten sich doch Tomburger und 7-hiller zu begeistern lassen.


----------



## Stunt-beck (19. Juni 2009)

Habe für morgen noch mal ne Tour reingesetzt. Wir die Vortour der Genustour, vielleicht hat ja einer Lust mit zu kommen.


----------



## Felix_the_Cat (19. Juni 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Kommt gut, gell? Welchen Teil seid Ihr denn gefahren?


So genau kenn ich mich dort ja nicht aus.
Zuerst auf den Hornberg(?) rauf und die Serpentinen aus dem Video runter.
Dann wieder rauf und erstmal die "7" hochgeschoben, dann bei der Rinne ein paar Fotos gemacht, 
die Stufe, die Futzy mit Trialtechnik gefahren ist, begutachtet, und dann auf der anderen Seite die Sachen mit den Geländern runter.
Vorher dachte ich, Teufelsloch wäre ein durchgehender Trail, aber sind ja doch einzelne Spots, 
an denen man sich dafür aber umso länger aufhalten kann.
Zum Schluß über die "8" auf den Schrok um die gemäßigten Serpentinen im Flow abzufahren.

War eine schöne Runde und ich komme garantiert nochmal vorbei um meine persönlichen Schlüsselstellen zu knacken


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. Juni 2009)

Super das TT-Sommerfest knsckt die 60-ger Marke  Weiter so vielleicht bekommen wir die 100 noch voll


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. Juni 2009)

Wie sieht es aus fährt morgen jemand mit um 11 von der Tomburg??


----------



## Trekki (20. Juni 2009)

Ich bin morgen um 11h da.


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. Juni 2009)

Ja John das war ja ne tolle Tour was? Ich finde es hätte etwas mehr regnen können. An sonsten hat es mir gefallen. Hoffe du bist auf der Rückfahrt nicht mehr zu nass geworden. Wobei nass waren wir ja schon. Wärend ich das schreibe scheint jetzt natürlich die Sonne. Ich überlege noch ne Runde mit dem RR zu fahren. Bis dann Gruß Micha.


----------



## Trekki (21. Juni 2009)

Ja, ich bin selten so nass geworden wie auf der Tour heute. Auf der Rückfahrt war Wormersdorf am besten: dort stand ein Kirschbaum mit reifen Kirschen. Ansonsten war ich doch ganz froh um 14h wieder zu hause zu sein.

Für die Tomburger, die es vorgezogen haben trocken zu bleiben: insgesamt 56km (20km hin, 16km mit Stunt-beck, 20km zurück), 1 Mini-Riegel für jeden, nichts getrunken.


----------



## Handlampe (21. Juni 2009)

Dann darf ich mich und Claus auch wieder aus dem Vinschgau zurück melden.
Ich kann nur sagen: Ein TRAUM

Am letzten Tag z.B. wollte ich eigentlich nur gemütlich über die Via Claudia (ein Radwanderweg der durch das Vinschgau verläuft) nach Meran radeln.
Naja, ist dann doch ein wenig mehr geworden. Bin dann noch zu einer Alm hoch und hab einfach auf gut Glück (ohne Karte....und das GPS hatte ich auch nur dabei um die Strecke aufzuzeichnen) mich Talabwärts Richtung Meran gehangelt. Was soll ich sagen, in Meran mußte ich dann die Klinik aufsuchen um mir das Grinsen wieder operativ aus dem Gesicht entfernen lassen: Ein Trail schöner als der Andere... meistens alles mit Superflow mit der ein oder anderen schwierigeren Stelle zum Üben...und dann keine Menschenseele unterwegs. Der Wahnsinn.

Ich glaub, ich war dort nicht das letzte Mal.
Wäre was für den nächsten Trip von TTT (TeamTomburgTours)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (21. Juni 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Dann darf ich mich und Claus auch wieder aus dem Vinschgau zurück melden.
> Ich kann nur sagen: Ein TRAUM
> 
> Am letzten Tag z.B. wollte ich eigentlich nur gemütlich über die Via Claudia (ein Radwanderweg der durch das Vinschgau verläuft) nach Meran radeln.
> ...




Schön dich wieder hier zu sehen. Gruß Micha


----------



## Trekki (22. Juni 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> wann und wo gibt es den nächsten marathon? welchen kannst du empfehlen?der virus hat mich voll gepackt........



Dies habe ich noch hier im Forum gefunden, die Tour der Hoffnung. Ist zwar nicht ein Marathon aber auch nicht so weit weg.
Auch wichtig: dies unterstützt kranke Kinder und deren Familien! Ich kann auch eigener Erfahrung bestätigen, dass diese Unterstützung sinnvoll eingesetzt wird.


----------



## PacMan (22. Juni 2009)

Trekki schrieb:


> Dies habe ich noch hier im Forum gefunden, die Tour der Hoffnung.


Ein paar Ombas werden wahrscheinlich auch dabei sein!


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. Juni 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Ein paar Ombas werden wahrscheinlich auch dabei sein!



Nich nur die


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. Juni 2009)

Im August ist die Vor Tour der Hoffnung unterwegs und ich werde daran teilnehmen. Also wenn es noch Leute gibt die auch mitfahren wollen warum nicht.


----------



## Handlampe (24. Juni 2009)

Hier noch ein schönes Bild um ein wenig Fernweh zu wecken.

Das bin ich auf einem der herrlichen Pfade die direkt neben den vielen Waalen (Bewässerungskanälen) des Vinschgau entlang laufen. Dieser hier befindet sich direkt oberhalb von Morter (Der ein oder anderer TT'ler wird ihn kennen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (24. Juni 2009)

schickes Trikot


----------



## blitzfitz (24. Juni 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hier noch ein schönes Bild um ein wenig Fernweh zu wecken.
> 
> Das bin ich auf einem der herrlichen Pfade die direkt neben den vielen Waalen (Bewässerungskanälen) des Vinschgau entlang laufen. Dieser hier befindet sich direkt oberhalb von Morter (Der ein oder anderer TT'ler wird ihn kennen)



Klar, kennen wir den!! 

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## Stunt-beck (29. Juni 2009)

So ich habe mal nachgeschaut. Für Sonntag soll es wunderbares Wetter geben. Wer nach der Tour noch mit grillen möchte bringt bitte das Fleich selber mit. Der Rest wird von mir gestellt. Es kann dann auch schon mal das Brot für das Sommerfest getestet werden.


----------



## sun909 (29. Juni 2009)

Hi,
holst du auch Getränke und legst die Geldmäßig um?

Wann meinst du, landen wir bei Euch? Ich muß noch auf einen Geburtstag, deshalb die Frage 

schöne Grüße
sun909


----------



## Stunt-beck (29. Juni 2009)

Also normaler Weise fahre ich die Strecke in ca 2,5 Stunden. Werde aber noch was dran hängen. Wir werden Spätestens um 16 Uhr wieder da sein. Kommt darauf an wie lange wir im Biergrten verweilen. Klar hole ich Getränke. Salat gibt es auch also nur Fleisch und Gute Laune mitbringen.


----------



## Handlampe (29. Juni 2009)

Die kleinste Form einer Gruppe von TT'lern, nämlich Claus und ich besuchten also auch endlich mal wieder die Alpen. Es sollte eine Kombination aus Wandern, Klettern und Biken werden...aber alles hintereinander. Erste Etappe war dann allerdings die Schwäbische Alp, wo wir bei Claus' Kumpel Hans für eine Nacht unterkamen. Am nächsten Tag ging es dann zusammen mit ihm Richtung Allgäu weiter. Start der 2-Tages Wanderung war Faistenoy in der Nähe von Oberstdorf an der Talstation der Nebelhornbahn. Puh...ganz schön viel Tourivolk war hier unterwegs. Der Parkplatz war nicht gerade klein und doch war es schwer einen Passenden zu finden. 
Diverse Planungen noch den Heilbronner Höhenweg zu laufen wurden relativ schnell wegen zu lang und zu viel Schnee gecancelt. Unser Weg Richtung Rappenseehütte war allerdings auch sehr schön.











Nach einem langen Tag hatten wir dann auch unser Nachtquartier erreicht. Jetzt muß man erwähnen, das ich mit zwei Naturburschen unterwegs war, also nix mit Dach über'm Kopf. Es gab nur ein Zelt: Das Himmelszelt. Eine für mich sehr spannende Nacht folgte.






Am nächsten Morgen wurde schnell das Nötigste eingepackt:






...ein paar (Höhen)meter gewandert und die passende Stelle für die Morgentoilette  gefunden:






Vorbei an der Mindelheimer Hütte in der natürlich noch der obligatorische Kaffee zu sich genommen wurde, begann es langsam spannend zu werden:






Da irgendwo hinter dem Kemptner Kopf mit dem Gipfelkreuz sollte er beginnen: Der Mindelheimer Klettersteig.
Da wir doch ziemlich früh unterwegs waren, gab es nicht wirklich viel Verkehr auf den Wegen, allerdings waren wir doch nicht ganz alleine:






Dann war es plötzlich vorbei mit dem Weg:

Nur noch Seile und Nägel ließen den Verlauf des Steiges erkennen:






Also, Kletterzeug und Helm angezogen und hinein in das Vergnügen.


----------



## Handlampe (29. Juni 2009)

Impressionen aus dem Steig:











Man muß dazu sagen, das meine beiden Mitkletterer "richtige" Kletterer sind, so daß so ein Steig für die Beiden doch eher was zum aufwärmen war, trotzdem hatten beide doch richtig Spass bei der Sache. Und ich sowieso:






Kleine Laufpassagen wechselten sich mit schönen Klettereien direkt auf dem Grat ab:











Die ein oder andere Wand wurde erklommen:






...und Abgrund via Leiter überwunden:






Nach Abstieg über einige Schneefelder zur Fiderepasshütte hatten wir dann das Kernstück unserer Tour geschafft. Jetzt gab es nur ein Problem: Knappe 1000 Höhenmeter waren es nach unten....und kein MTB weit und breit. Nach ausgiebiger Rast "gingen" wir es dann an...oder soll man sagen: liefen wir es an...oder doch: glitten wir es an?

Claus machte den Anfang und nutzte so jedes Schneefeld um Höhe via Abfahrt zu vernichten. Hans und ich taten es ihm dann auf den nicht mehr ganz so steilen Feldern nach: Eine sehr gelenk schonende Methode. 
Irgendwann hatte es dann allerdings auch mit den Schneefeldern ein Ende und es ging weiter, Anfangs auf Gebirgspfad, später auf Asphalt und Schotterwegen. Am Ende dann noch über einen schönen Pfad wieder hinunter zur Talstation der Nebelhornbahn. Es bleibt zu sagen, das unser Tempo so hoch war, daß den Füßen kaum Zeit zum schmerzen blieb. Allerdings qualmten mir dann am Auto doch ganz schön die Socken.

*Eine herrliche Wanderung bei besten Bedingungen war zu Ende.*

Nachdem wir Hans am Bahnhof von Oberstdorf abgeliefert hatten ging unsere Reise nun weiter Richtung Südtirol. Aber dann doch nicht am Stück. Da es schon spät war schafften wir es nur noch bis nach Weißenbach im Lechtal um dort ein Hotel für die Nacht zu suchen und zu finden.

...Fortsetzung folgt


----------



## Bagatellschaden (29. Juni 2009)

Hey, Uwe! Vielen, vielen Dank für den Bericht. Spitze!

War 'ne super Tour und die Handycam-Bilder sind sogar ziemlich gut geworden. Ich freu' mich, dass es Dir gefallen hat!

Claus.


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. Juni 2009)

Na da wird man ja ganz niedischschsch!!! Super Bericht freue mich schon auf die Fortsetzung.


----------



## ultra2 (1. Juli 2009)

Alles erdenklich gute zum Geburtstag lieber Uwe



​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (1. Juli 2009)

Alles Gute von der Tomburg:

http://music.myspace.com/index.cfm?...&sseed=0&ptype=3&stime=7.915&ap=1&rpeat=false


----------



## supasini (1. Juli 2009)

Liebe Handlampe: dieses Jahr dürfen wir ja wieder gratulieren: deshalb auch von mir
*Janz Hätzlichen Jlöckwonsch!*


----------



## Enrgy (1. Juli 2009)

Glückwünsche auch von mir, laß dir das Bier schmecken!


----------



## Konfuzius (1. Juli 2009)

Der Uwe hat Geburtstag! 

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch, alles Gute
und auch im kommenden Jahr wieder viele schöne Touren!*

  ​

Man sieht sich am 11.!


----------



## Daywalker74 (1. Juli 2009)

weiß wirklich nicht, ob ich meinem bruda gratulieren soll. ist einfach nach holland abgehauen.
frage mich, was er da will. da gibt es doch keine berge!
aber sicherlich "gras"bewachsene tralis............

dann mal


----------



## Eifel-Litti (1. Juli 2009)

Happy Birthday, happy Party und happy trails 4eva!

Dein Eifel-Litti 

(der hier eher zufällig aufs Wiegenfest vom Tomburgfüresten stieß - um mal ganz ehrlich zu sein)


----------



## Stunt-beck (1. Juli 2009)

Auch von mir alles alles Gute. Ich denke doch wir werden dann am Sonntag ein Bierchen auf dich trinken.


----------



## Tazz (1. Juli 2009)

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch 
 

zum 41. sten 

 


 Geburtstag 

 *
......alte @ Handlampe  

 das alle Wünsche für Dich in Erfüllung gehen 

​























​
Grüße
Renate


----------



## PacMan (1. Juli 2009)

Huch! Na zum Glück hab ich hier heute noch reingeguckt.

 Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Uwe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (1. Juli 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Herzlichen Glückwunsch
> 
> 
> zum 41. sten
> ...



jetz könnt man ja den Klugschei$$er rauskehren und darauf hinweisen, dass es sich um den 42. Geburtstag handelt - aber das lass ich lieber


----------



## joscho (1. Juli 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> jetz könnt man ja den Klugschei$$er rauskehren und darauf hinweisen, dass es sich um den 42. Geburtstag handelt - aber das lass ich lieber



Jetzt wo Du es sagst ... 

*Alles Gute 
Uwe
*​


----------



## niki-2 (1. Juli 2009)

Alles gute auch von mir lieber Uwe



Grüße aus dem Ombaland

Dieter


----------



## sibby08 (1. Juli 2009)

*http://www.snukk.de*​ 



 





*Alles Gute zum Geburtstag*
*Uwe*​


----------



## Trialeddy (1. Juli 2009)

Da klemm ich mich mal kurz vor Schluss noch an die Glückwunschriege an. Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch!!

Carpe Diem
Eddy


----------



## Tazz (2. Juli 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> jetz könnt man ja den Klugschei$$er rauskehren und darauf hinweisen, dass es sich um den 42. Geburtstag handelt - aber das lass ich lieber




*Oh verdammt​​*

​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (2. Juli 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> jetz könnt man ja den Klugschei$$er rauskehren und darauf hinweisen, dass es sich um den 42. Geburtstag handelt - aber das lass ich lieber




...es gibt einfach Sachen, die nehm ich nicht so genau...... 41. Geburtstag hört sich einfach besser an.

VIELEN DANK für all die Glückwünsche. Ich musste leider an meinem Geburtstag das Land verlassen. Die Gründe kennen ja die Meisten....hat sich ja schon bei der Bad Breisig Tour angedeutet.

Wir waren kurz mal im flachen Ausland. Es gibt da einen großen Vorteil....wenn man auf 2 Rädern ohne Motor richtig schnell unterwegs ist, dann wird man ganz schnell Vizekönig....mit den passenden Pfaden:






Tolle Gegend dort im Grenzgebiet rund um Roermond.






Herrlich sandige und staubige Trails, tolle Wälder, einsamste Landschaften....hat ein wenig was von der Wahner Heide.....nur einsamer....und mehr Trails.








...und dann zum Abschluß in einen herrlich gelegenen See hüpfen. KLASSE


----------



## Redfraggle (2. Juli 2009)

Mußte natürlich als verantwortungsbewußte Bewährungshelferin mit,
vielleicht gelänge es mir ja den Mann auf den rechten Pfad zu bringen!
Aber welcher sollte es nur sein?
Ein Trail nach dem anderen und suuuper flowig, eine Wonne!
Leider rief dann doch wieder die Pflicht und so habe ich den Herrn ordnungsgemäß  nach Hause gebracht!

P.S.:Hat uns so gut gefallen, daß wir bestimmt nocheinmal hinfahren!


----------



## Handlampe (3. Juli 2009)

Hier nochmal ein herzliches Dankeschön an die Jungs vom MTB-Team Heinsberg ( www.mtb-heinsberg.de )

Sehr schöne Tracks gibt es dort auf der Homepage zum Runterladen.


----------



## Rote Laterne (3. Juli 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hier noch ein schönes Bild um ein wenig Fernweh zu wecken.
> 
> Das bin ich auf einem der herrlichen Pfade die direkt neben den vielen Waalen (Bewässerungskanälen) des Vinschgau entlang laufen. Dieser hier befindet sich direkt oberhalb von Morter (Der ein oder anderer TT'ler wird ihn kennen)




Oooh - Fernweh. Der ein oder Die andere 7GBler(in) kennt den auch


----------



## Enrgy (3. Juli 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Tracks gibt es dort auf der Homepage zum Runterladen.



Hört sich gut an, welche Runde seid ihr denn gefahren?


----------



## Handlampe (3. Juli 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an, welche Runde seid ihr denn gefahren?



Das war der Track von der Heimatkunde II Tour. Geht ein Stück durch Holland (Naturschutzgebiet Meinweg) Wir sind ihn im Uhrzeigersinn gefahren-dummerweise. Es gab nämlich eine etwas schwierigere Abfahrt- rauf musste man leider schieben.


----------



## Handlampe (3. Juli 2009)

_Teil 3: Vinschgau-wir kommen_


Nachdem mein Bedarf zumindest auf Wandern/Klettern für die nächsten Monate gestillt war ging unser Tripp nun weiter. Erstmal mit dem Auto von der Talstation der Fellhornbahn (ich hatte fälschlicherweise in den ersten Teilen des Berichts von der Nebelhornbahn geschrieben) zum Bahnhof nach Oberstdorf. Hier luden wir dann Hans ab, der sich per Bahn wieder auf den Heimweg machte. Derweil entschieden wir uns schon einen Stück des Weges Richtung Vinschgau am heutigen Abend zu absolvieren. Für die komplette Strecke war es schon ein wenig spät und so schafften wir es bis Weißenbach im Lechtal wo wir uns ein Hotel suchten. 
Die Mahlzeit, die Claus hier zu sich nahm sollte ihm wohl später noch zum Verhängnis werden (oder war es doch das Wasser aus einem der Bäche auf der Klettertour ?)
Am nächsten Morgen ging die Reise dann weiter Richtung Süden....das war auch dringend nötig: Regnete es doch in Österreich Bindfäden.
Über den Hahntennjochpass (den kannte ich vorher auch nicht) in das Inntal und weiter über den Reschenpass in das

*Vinschgau:*





_(Dies ist kein Bild direkt vom Reschenpass. Es soll nur zeigen was im Vinschgau hauptächlich angebaut wird: Nämlich Äpfel)_

 Und wie man es schon öfter gehört hat: Hinter dem Reschenpass klarte es auf.
Weiter nach Goldrain in das Hotel Obermoosburg
Eine Empfehlung der Ombas. Eine sehr gute Empfehlung übrigens. Leider waren wir allerdings nicht die Einzigen, die das wussten und so gab es nur noch 2 Einzelzimmer für uns.
Von der ersten 10 km Singletrailtour zu den Annaberger Böden fehlen leider Fotos. 

Dieses hatte 2 Gründe: 
1. hatte ich keine Kamera dabei und 2. wären die Bilder wohl auch alle ziemlich grünstichig geworden. Diese Farbe hatte nämlich das Gesicht meines Fotofahrers angenommen. Die genaue Ursache wissen wir bis heute nicht, aber irgendwie wollten Magen und Darm von Claus nicht mehr so richtig, sodas er die herrliche Abfahrt dann nur noch in Trance mitbekommen hat.
Nachdem er sich dann die letzten Mahlzeiten am Abend noch mal durch den Kopf hat gehen lassen, war er am nächsten Tag doch so weit genesen, dass er die Tour mit fahren konnte. 
Plan: Bis Schluderns auf der Via Claudia und dann über den Sonnenberzugtrail zurück.

Die Via Claudia Augusta ist ein Radwanderweg auf den Spuren der alten Römerstraße (Wikipedia), hauptsächlich auf Asphalt und durch die Apfelplantagen verlaufend:






Aber auch einige Schotterpassagen an der Etsch bzw. sogar ein Singletrail (war natürlich nicht die ausgeschilderte Route) gab es zu bewältigen.







Nach 30 km rollen kamen wir dann in Schluderns an und unterhalb der Churburg...






...ging es nun in den Sonnenberger Zugtrail.
Man muß dazu sagen: Dieser Trail ist kein komplett markierter Weg, sondern eine Aneinanderreihung von verschiedenen Wanderwegen. Anfangs noch auf Schotter:






lief die Strecke teils durch herrliche Kiefernwälder, teils am freien Hang zurück Richtung Goldrain.

Nach nicht allzu langer Zeit wurde die Sache dann Einspurig:

















...was für ein SPASS.

Aber auch die Schattenseiten dürfen nicht unter den Tisch gekehrt werden. Einige abenteuerliche Tragestellen durch Schnee und Windbruch warteten auf uns:






Auf der Hälfte der Strecke musste Claus dann leider die Segel streichen- so ganz machte sein Magen dann doch noch nicht mit.
Ich probierte mich dann auch noch am 2ten Teil der Strecke und machte die erste Erfahrung mit den Waalwegen:











Am Ende der Tour hatte ich das Gefühl dass ich den Track in die "falsche" Richtung befuhr: Enge steile Serpentinen hinauf- Asphalt wieder runter- aber egal- hier war ich nicht das letzte Mal. Und als Abschluss gab es dann wieder einen endlos langen Pfad Richtung Goldrain.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (3. Juli 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Die Mahlzeit, die Claus hier zu sich nahm sollte ihm wohl später noch zum Verhängnis werden.



Ich will mir gar nicht reindrängeln. Zur Richtigstellung (und Ehrenrettung des Gasthofs) aber sei gesagt: den Hans hat es auch erwischt. Lag wohl am Wasser aus einem der Bäche, aus denen wir am Samstag und Sonntag getrunken haben.

Übrigens: Schöne Grüße vom Hans, Uwe!

Weiter im Text!
Claus.


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. Juli 2009)

Habe gerade den Salat noch für morgen gemacht. Ist also jetzt alles schon kaltgestellt und angerichtet. Muß dann morgen nur noch der Grill angeschmissen werden. Übrigens kann dann schon einmal etwas von dem Brot das ich Samstag mitbringe getestet werden.


----------



## Rote Laterne (5. Juli 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Habe gerade den Salat noch für morgen gemacht. Ist also jetzt alles schon kaltgestellt und angerichtet. Muß dann morgen nur noch der Grill angeschmissen werden. Übrigens kann dann schon einmal etwas von dem Brot das ich Samstag mitbringe getestet werden.



Sehr lecker Michael: Brot und Salat und ..... 

Aber auch die Tour war klasse. Tolle Trails, Nette Leute, Wetter (wenn es mir auch zu schwül war). Vielen Dank für den rundum schönen Sommertag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (5. Juli 2009)

kann mich der laterne nur anschließen.
war ein klasse tag herr stunt-beck

naja, schade, das sich einige wieder abgemeldet haben.obwohl man es ja von manchen schon gewohnt ist. 
oder sie irren noch planlos in der rheinaue umher


----------



## Trekki (5. Juli 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> ...oder sie irren noch planlos in der rheinaue umher


Ist die Rheinaue denn schon wieder frei? Gestern musste ich an hunderten betrunkenen Jugendlichen vorbei und um die Rheinaue herum fahren - Rheinkultur. Kultur zum  und :kotz:
Wahrscheinlich war ich auch mal in dem Alter. Aber nie so bescheuert wie die, die ich dort gesehen haben. Mittags um 1h mit Hochprozentigen abfüllen, die Flaschen links, rechts und nach unten schmeissen. Am schlimmsten war es vor den Toren, da musste wegen der Einlasskontrolle die ganzen Vorräte vernichtet werden.


----------



## Enrgy (5. Juli 2009)

Trekki schrieb:


> ...vor den Toren, da musste wegen der Einlasskontrolle die ganzen Vorräte vernichtet werden.



Wie am Flughafen...


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo Herr Energy wo warst du gestern? Wir haben dich schmerzlich vermisst.


----------



## Kalinka (6. Juli 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> kann mich der laterne nur anschließen.
> war ein klasse tag herr stunt-beck
> 
> naja, schade, das sich einige wieder abgemeldet haben.obwohl man es ja von manchen schon gewohnt ist.
> oder sie irren noch planlos in der rheinaue umher


*Hab mich brav am Freitag schon beim Ausrichter entschuldigt, weil ich die Prioritäten zu Gunsten meines Schiffers verschoben habe. Dann bin ich Samstag noch krank geworden... quasi doppelt entschuldigt*


----------



## Giom (6. Juli 2009)

Trekki schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich war ich auch mal in dem Alter. Aber nie so bescheuert wie die, die ich dort gesehen haben


 
hat nix mit bescheuert  zu tun, bierflaschen gegeneinander kaputt schlagen das ist cooool


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. Juli 2009)

Giom schrieb:


> hat nix mit bescheuert  zu tun, bierflaschen gegeneinander kaputt schlagen das ist cooool



Der kleine Franzmann da kann man mal sehen. Das kannst du ja dann am Samstag auch machen Schauen wir mal ob das cool ist. 

Ps. Mal sehen ob der Harry dann von den super günstegen Trinkflaschen auch welch mitbringt. Denn wenn ihr ja da tausende bestellt könnt ihr ja zwecks Werbung auf dem Fest jede Menge verteilen.


----------



## KingCAZAL (6. Juli 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Denn wenn ihr ja da tausende bestellt könnt ihr ja zwecks Werbung auf dem Fest jede Menge verteilen.



die pullen kommen leider erst in 3 wochen. ausserdem wird der der erlös an Bhagwan Shree Rajneesh gespendet. also nix verteilen. sein grab braucht neue blumen


----------



## surftigresa (6. Juli 2009)

Wo Ihr hier immer so fleissig Urlaubsberichte einstellt, hat mich auch das Fernweh gepackt. Bis in die Alpen hat es nicht gereicht, aber für mich ist das Sauerland ja direkt vor der Tür.

Bericht Teil 1:

Startpunkt meiner Touren in Willingen ist die Talstation der Ettelsberg Seilbahn auf 590Hm. Hier könnte man auch fuschen und die ersten 240Hm mit der Seilbahn erklimmen. Aber das kommt natürlich nicht in Frage 
Auf jeden Fall sieht man den Hochheide Turm, der sich am oberen Ende der Seilbahn befindet, schon von weitem:



Man kann den Turm sogar über eine Kletterwand besteigen (ohne Rad versteht sich).

Aber erst einmal muss man bis zur Hochheide bergauf fahren. Dort kann man dann z.B. zum Langenberg fahren. Mit 843Hm der Höchste Berg des Sauerlandes. Teile des Rothaarsteiges sind sehr schöne Wurzeltrails. Und auch der Grenzkammtrail zwischen Hessen und Nordrhein-Westfalen ist sehr zu empfehlen. Oder man wählt eine der zahlreichen flowigen Abfahrten...


...muss sich danach aber natürlich wieder hoch arbeiten. 

Oben angekommen ist das Ausmass der Kyrill Schäden stets präsent:


Für mich immer wieder beeindruckend, welche riesigen Flächen an Wald zerstört wurden und wie es vereinzelte Bäume mittendrin dann doch überlebt haben. Auf jeden Fall wurde dadurch an vielen Stellen Platz für eine herrliche Aussicht geschaffen.

In Acht nehmen muss man sich vor allem vor den gefährlichen Bächen:


"Achtung Lebensgefahr! Betreten der Einleitungsstelle verboten. Gefahr plötzlich auftretender Flutwellen." 
Ich habe bisher immer Glück gehabt und bin abgesehen von ein paar Regengüssen von grösseren Flutwellen verschont geblieben.

Den technischen Anspruch der Touren rund um Willingen würde ich als mittel einstufen. Wer es härter braucht, muss den Worldcup Downhill nehmen. 
Der Abschluss fast jeder meiner Touren ist der Freeride in Willingen. Langsam gefahren absolut ungefährlich, etwas schneller hebt man an dem ein oder anderen Hügel dann doch schon mal ab. Für mich das Highlight, das mich am Abend vom Ettelsberg wieder zurück zu meinem Auto bringt. 

Soweit Teil 1. In Teil 2 werde ich dann noch ein paar Ausflugsziele beschreiben, die alle auf herrlichen Touren von Willingen aus erreichbar sind.

P.s.: Habt etwas Nachsicht mit den kleinen Bildern. Aber irgendwie musste ich sie ja auf 60k verkleinern. In meinem Profil findet Ihr die Bilder in Originalgrösse. Dort sind auch noch mehr Bilder vom Sauerland zu finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (6. Juli 2009)

Bericht Teil 2:

Wie versprochen hier noch ein paar Ziele, die man von Willingen aus hervorragend mit dem Bike ansteuern kann:

1. "Wir sind im Ruhrgebiet,..."


Da lag doch auf meiner Tour nach Winterberg plötzlich die Ruhrquelle am Wegesrand.  Damit hatte ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht gerechnet. Aber gut, schon wieder etwas gelernt.

2. Diemelsee:


Vom St. Muffert hat man nicht nur eine herrliche Aussicht auf den See und seine Staumauer. Von dort oben führt auch ein toller Trail wieder runter an den See 

3. Bruchhauser Steine:


Die Hochfahrt ist etwas mühselig. Aber die tolle Rundumsicht von den Steinen aus entschädigt doch für einiges. Bei klarem Wetter wirklich zu empfehlen.


----------



## Redfraggle (6. Juli 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> kann mich der laterne nur anschließen.
> war ein klasse tag herr stunt-beck
> 
> naja, schade, das sich einige wieder abgemeldet haben.obwohl man es ja von manchen schon gewohnt ist.
> oder sie irren noch planlos in der rheinaue umher



Dito kann ich da nur sagen!
Und Thomas: die grünen Schultern sind heute wirklich braun  !
Freu mich schon auf Samstag, daß wird bestimmt auch so ein schöner Tag!
Lg. Barbara


----------



## Kettenfresser (6. Juli 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Bericht Teil 2:
> 
> Wie versprochen hier noch ein paar Ziele, die man von Willingen aus hervorragend mit dem Bike ansteuern kann:
> 
> ...



Sehr schöner Bericht 
War im Mai auch da und kann das jedem nur empfehlen . Willingen ist ne RAD Reise wert .


----------



## Trekki (18. Juli 2009)

Heute war eine kleine TT-Tour mit vielen 7Hills - Gästen durch die Eifel. Trotz der Wetteraussichten sind 10 zum Wanderparkplatz über Altenahr gekommen.
Die Tour ging über einige Schleifen zum Steinerberghaus, dort haben wir stunt-beck's Brötchen Vorräte vernichtet. Auf dem Rückweg gabs einige kniffelige Trails.

Die Steckenlänge der eigendlichen Tour weiss ich nicht, da ich von Bonn aus losgefahren bin. Für mich waren es 97km und knapp 2000hm.

Ganz wichtig: keine Pannen!

Insgesamt eine super Tour und Mitfahrer. 
@Handlampe speziell: ja, ich bin gut wieder zuhause angekommen, es ist aber fast 19h geworden.


----------



## Fungrisu (19. Juli 2009)

Ja, das war eine schöne Tour obwohl der Asphalt Anteil ein bißchen zu hoch war  und die Schotterabfahrten zu knifflig 

O.K. ich gib es ja zu es war eine super Tour und das Ahrtal vom Uwe ist wirklich schön. Das sieht man aber nur wenn man mal links und recht schaut 

Vielen Dank an Uwe und Olli

P.S. das müssen wir noch mal wiederholen weil eine TT ohne Panne geht ja garnicht.

Lg Jörg


----------



## sun909 (19. Juli 2009)

Moin,

also in Köln leider grad regen 

wie schaut die Tendenz denn in KöWi für die Biergartentour heut aus, Ralf!

Schöne gruesse
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBKäfer (19. Juli 2009)

Fungrisu schrieb:


> Ja, das war eine schöne Tour obwohl der Asphalt Anteil ein bißchen zu hoch war  und die Schotterabfahrten zu knifflig


 
Ohh ja gaaanz besonders die Schotterabfahrten hatten es in sich !!



Fungrisu schrieb:


> O.K. ich gib es ja zu es war eine super Tour und das Ahrtal vom Uwe ist wirklich schön. Das sieht man aber nur wenn man mal links und recht schaut
> Vielen Dank an Uwe und Olli


 
Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, war eine tolle Tour, ich habe es genossen das Ahrtal mal aus der MTB Perspektive und nicht immer vom Rennrad aus zu sehen ! Das ist ja ein richtiges Käferparadies dort ! Vielen Dank an Uwe und Olli und auch an alle anderen Mitfahrern, daß ihr so geduldig an der einen oder anderen Stelle auf mich gewartet habt!



Fungrisu schrieb:


> P.S. das müssen wir noch mal wiederholen weil eine TT ohne Panne geht ja garnicht.


Na ja für eine kleine Panna hat Vossi doch am Ende noch gesorgt !

Ich komme auch gerne noch mal mit, Viele Grüße Rebecca


----------



## KingCAZAL (19. Juli 2009)

gott war das laaaaaaaaaangweilig 

ich will das nächste mal den kotzeberg!!


----------



## ultra2 (19. Juli 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> also in Köln leider grad regen
> 
> ...



Ich will die Biergartentour im Sommer fahren.

Quasi trocken von oben und von unten und mindestens 22°. Und nicht an meinem Weizenbier nippen und neidisch auf die sehen, die einen Kaffee vor sich haben und drinnen im Trockenen sitzen.

Hier regnet es gerade wieder ordentlich


----------



## blitzfitz (19. Juli 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich will die Biergartentour im Sommer fahren.
> 
> Quasi trocken von oben und von unten und mindestens 22°. Und nicht an meinem Weizenbier nippen und neidisch auf die sehen, die einen Kaffee vor sich haben und drinnen im Trockenen sitzen.
> 
> Hier regnet es gerade wieder ordentlich



Regenradar sieht gut aus. Falls ich bis 11:30 die Tour nicht absage, wird gefahren und eingekehrt. 

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## Andreas-MTB (19. Juli 2009)

Wie schnell soll denn die "langsame" Tour sein? Evtl. schließen wir uns auch an ...


----------



## sun909 (19. Juli 2009)

Na,
halt von Biergarten zu Biergarten und Weizen zu Weizen langsamer.

Oder schneller? Je nachdem welche Schlangenlinien du dann fährst 

also los, aufs Radel...


----------



## blitzfitz (19. Juli 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Wie schnell soll denn die "langsame" Tour sein? Evtl. schließen wir uns auch an ...



Ich glaube nicht, dass es heute schnell wird. 

Also los, bis nachher!

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## Tazz (19. Juli 2009)

Bis gleich .....


----------



## Eifelwolf (19. Juli 2009)

Trekki schrieb:


> Heute war eine kleine TT-Tour mit vielen 7Hills - Gästen durch die Eifel. Trotz der Wetteraussichten sind 10 zum Wanderparkplatz über Altenahr gekommen....


 
Die Serpentinen vom Krähenhardt (Schrock) hinunter zur Ahr und dort den Srpentinenwanderweg zum Eifelblick hinauf ward ihr unüberhörbar und auch dank oranger Trikotsunübersehbar . Hab' mich nur gewundert, dass ein Mountainbiker weiter die Landstraße ahraufwärts geradelt ist... oder der gehörte nicht zu Euch.


----------



## ultra2 (19. Juli 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Wie schnell soll denn die "langsame" Tour sein? Evtl. schließen wir uns auch an ...



Durch unsere Anmeldung X - 10 Km/h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (19. Juli 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Durch unsere Anmeldung X - 10 Km/h



... immer 2x mehr als Ihr!


----------



## Tazz (19. Juli 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> ... immer 2x mehr als Ihr!



hmmmm ........2x mehr 

Da bin ich aber mal gespannt


----------



## ultra2 (19. Juli 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> ... immer 2x mehr als Ihr!



In diesem Fall eher 2x weniger...


----------



## bergfloh 7 (19. Juli 2009)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> Ohh ja gaaanz besonders die Schotterabfahrten hatten es in sich !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Fungrisu schrieb:


> Ja, das war eine schöne Tour obwohl der Asphalt Anteil ein bißchen zu hoch war  und die Schotterabfahrten zu knifflig
> 
> O.K. ich gib es ja zu es war eine super Tour und das Ahrtal vom Uwe ist wirklich schön. Das sieht man aber nur wenn man mal links und recht schaut
> 
> ...



Ja , vielen Dank an Uwe und Olli!!!
Auch ich bin bei einer Wiederholung wieder gerne dabei. Leider hat man teilweise den Sound der Natur nicht wirklich aufnehmen können. Dafür war der liebliche Balzgesang des seltenen Belgischen Frittenvogels , mal wieder outstanding.

Gruß Vossi


----------



## KingCAZAL (19. Juli 2009)

eines tages werde ich entdeckt und verdiene milliarden mit diesem gesang. ihr werdet noch sehen


----------



## Blut Svente (19. Juli 2009)

Also ich bin ja der Meinung Uwe und Olli  hatten keine Ahnung wo wir da so lang gefahren sie. Bin ja auch nur auf Einladung der 7 Hiller mitgekommen. Die haben so angegeben sie würden da einen kennen der sich richtig gut auskennt...  

LG der Tischi


----------



## KingCAZAL (19. Juli 2009)

der uwe hatte bestimmt noch zuviel blut im alkohol vom sommerfest


----------



## ultra2 (19. Juli 2009)

Danke fürs Mitnehmen Herr Blitzfitz. Wieder eine spaßige Tour mit netten Leuten (und Uwe) sowie schönen Biergärten. Schade das wir nur zwei mit ansteuern konnten.

Nun ein paar Bildchen von heute:












(Dieses würde ich für den KBU-Kalender zur Verfügung stellen)


----------



## Trekki (19. Juli 2009)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> ... ward ihr unüberhörbar ...


Das kann nur einer gewesen sein. Dem "ihr" muss ich wiedersprechen.



Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Hab' mich nur gewundert, dass ein Mountainbiker weiter die Landstraße ahraufwärts geradelt ist... oder der gehörte nicht zu Euch.


Die Landstrasse haben wir einige male überquert aber nicht entlang defahren. Stunt-beck hat sich nach 2/3 der Tour abgesetzt, villeicht hast Du ihn gesehen. Er hatte aus sympathie orange angezogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (19. Juli 2009)

*Mein lieber Herr Blitzfitz 






danke für die schöne Tour* 















*Bei schönstem Wetter ging es los *





....er hat´s versucht zu 

 ....

Bei mir sah es so aus 

....




Nun ja solche Fotos hab ich auch gemacht 





und den ein oder anderen Dre..Spatz hab ich auch erwischt ....







und wildes hin und her .....





na ja jedenfalls war es für mich mal wieder
*superduperschön 


*

und danke für´s Bedienen Carsten 





Liebe Grüße
Tazz 
​


----------



## sun909 (20. Juli 2009)

Jup,
es war eine sehr schÃ¶ne Tour, herzlichen Dank an den Guide, der auch mit der in den letzten Minuten vor der Abfahrt stetig sich vergrÃ¶Ãernden Menge an Mitfahrern sehr entspannt klar kam 

Angesagt waren fÃ¼nf BiergÃ¤rten mit ein wenig HÃ¶henmetern zwischendurch. Der vorherige FrÃ¼hschoppen bei Monsterchen war leider einem klitzekleinen Kommunikationsproblem zum Opfer gefallen... 

Nichts desto trotz versammelten sich 18 Mitfahrer, um Weizen, Kuchen, Milchkaffee und anderes auf dieser Tour zu vernichten.

Nach dem wir den ersten Biergarten uns mit knapp 500HM mÃ¼hsam erkÃ¤mpfen mussten, kamen wir locker und entspannt zu unserem ersten Biergarten und Weizen am Ãlberg 

Die Ã¼beraus nette Bedienung  las uns unsere WÃ¼nsche fast von den Augen ab und versorgte uns mit einem Tablett KaltgetrÃ¤nke und schw...teuren Kuchen (3,30â¬!, da hÃ¤tte es ja fast noch ein Weizen fÃ¼r gegeben...). Ach ja und die Tazz bekam auch noch ihren Milchkaffee, nachdem sie ganz entsetzt feststellte, dass alle anderen ja schon bestellt hatten 

Fasziniert sahen wir dann der Regenfront zu, die nur ca. 1km weiter sÃ¼dlich von uns Ã¼ber den Berg zog und uns auÃer heftigem Wind lediglich ein "gut, dass wir da noch nicht sind!" in den Sinn brachte. 

Vor der weiteren Fahrt wurde dann noch Ã¼ber alte und neue Rahmen diskutiert und diese ausgiebig in Augenschein genommen (fÃ¼r Izual  )...

Flugs ging es weiter Ã¼ber alte und neue Wege weiter Richtung Schmelztal, dass ggÃ¼. letztem Mittwoch noch einiges an Feuchtigkeit zugelegt hatte. Leider wurde die Abfahrt bis Bad Honnef mit anschlieÃenden HÃ¶henmetern Richtung Auge Gottes nicht wirklich belohnt, Ã¤chz...

Der andere Teil der Gruppe vergnÃ¼gte sich schon munter im Biergarten der Brauerei Steffens, die der "HÃ¶henmeter-Trupp" genau rechtzeitig mit dem groÃen Donnerwetter und heftigem Schauer erreichte. 

Vielen Dank hier auch an Cheetah, der uns vorher per Tel noch auf die kommende Regenwand hinwies!

Der Schauer hatte zwar den Vorteil, dass die RÃ¤der wieder ein wenig sauber wurden, leider wollte der Kellner das fÃ¼r sich selber nicht und blieb lieber im trockenen. 

Wie wir dann auch im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes auf dem trockenen saÃen und nach BIER schmachteten ... 

Kein guter Plan, wollten wir doch fÃ¼nf BiergÃ¤rten und mindestens adÃ¤quate Zahlen GerstenkaltgetrÃ¤nke zu uns nehmen...

Aber dank Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe organisierten wir uns unser Bier dann selber und nachdem die KÃ¼che flott das lecker Essen auf den Tisch brachte, Thomas seine dritte (!) Brezel, die Gulaschspende und seine Biere hinter sich gebracht hatte, ging es munter hinauf die Erpeler Ley. 

Leider hatten sich da schon die Tazz und der Ultra2 verabschiedet, winkten noch fleiÃig und sparten sich die S&T Passage...

An der Erpeler Ley wurden wir zu Kreisfahrten genÃ¶tigt, deren Bilder hier bestimmt auch noch auftauchen???

Aufgrund der fortgeschrittenen Uhrzeit jagten wir dann den Berg hinab, um den dritten Biergarten rechtzeitig zu erreichen. Daniel saÃ derzeit schon etwas lÃ¤nger im Biergarten auf Grafenwerth, hielt sich am Glas und permanenten Kontakt zu Helge fest, der ihn immer wieder auf "wir sind bald da" vertrÃ¶stete 

Tja, dumm dumm, wenn man dem Guide vorausfÃ¤hrt, sich nicht wirklich auskennt und am Ende einer Wiese in der schnellen Abfahrt auf einmal so ein paar fiese, tiefe Treppen auftauchen und einen gaaanz dezent aus dem Gleichgewicht, zu lauten VerwÃ¼nschungen, dem Panik-P auf der Stirn und die Gabel an den Anschlag bringen. 

Mit nur wenig Schrammen ging aber auch diese Phase des Lebens an uns vorbei  Ohne verrÃ¤terische Fotos...

Vorbei war es mit der Herrlichkeit auch am nÃ¤chsten Biergarten. Die hatten nÃ¤mlich schlichtweg schon zu. 

Ts, Frechheit, da gÃ¶nnen wir es ihnen, sich in der Gnade unserer Anwesenheit zu sonnen und die machen einfach zu. Der Campingplatz nebenan hatte den gleichen bescheidenen Plan aufzuweisen, so dass auÃer Wasser wegbringen nicht viel in der Richtung "FlÃ¼ssigkeit" zu berichten war.

Da Uwe dann auch unser Rufen und Pfeifen dezent ignorierend an uns vorbei dÃ¼ste (Thomas hat das am BundeshÃ¤uschen ja auch mal geschafft, muÃ eine Familienkrankheit sein...) und Richtung Daniel zur Insel Grafenwerth vorgefahren war, wurde die 5-BiergÃ¤rten-Tour kurzerhand in eine 3-BiergÃ¤rten-Tour umbenannt und endete dann dort in der schÃ¶nsten Abendsonne bei dem ein oder anderen Weizen auf dem Tisch!

Nach und nach verabschiedeten sich dann die meisten und dÃ¼sten gen Heimat.

Auf dem Tacho standen fÃ¼r die Statistiker 62km und 1000HM (bzw. gut Ã¼ber 100km mit der RÃ¼ckfahrt nach KÃ¶ln, Ã¤chz  )

Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle an Blitzfizz fÃ¼r die tolle Idee und jederzeit flexible Tour, an die nette Bedienung in der ersten Trinkstelle, die Sonne fÃ¼r das Begleiten des entspannten Trinkens Ã¤h Ausklingens in Grafenwerth und an die Ã¼beraus gut gelaunten Mitfahrer!

Auf bald dann wieder, einige Fotos kÃ¶nnten noch von den Ã¼blichen VerdÃ¤chtigen kommen!

schÃ¶ne grÃ¼Ãe
sun909


----------



## Redfraggle (20. Juli 2009)

Vielen lieben  Dank dem blitzfitz für die schöne und sehr spaßige 3- Biergärtentour ( auch wenn sich der Anstieg zum Auge Gottes doch als sehr zäh erwies, obwohl das ja nur der mittlere Hügel war ).Ansonsten ist ja alles gesagt und am Carsten wohl ein Poet verloren gegangen.
Immer wieder gerne, auch wenn ich das halbe Siebengebirge mit nach hause gebracht habe.

@Tazz: auf das Beweisfoto, das es doch ein bißchen schlammig war, hätte ich gerne verzichtet!


----------



## Kalinka (20. Juli 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> â¦ Ach ja und die Tazz bekam auch noch ihren Milchkaffee, nachdem sie ganz entsetzt feststellte, dass alle anderen ja schon bestellt hatten â¦


Team III schwÃ¤chelt?



sun909 schrieb:


> â¦ Der vorherige FrÃ¼hschoppen bei Monsterchen war leider einem klitzekleinen Kommunikationsproblem zum Opfer gefallen...


Erst Rammersdorf statt Nachtigallental, dann das?Monsterchen schwÃ¤chelt?



sun909 schrieb:


> â¦ nachdem die KÃ¼che flott das lecker Essen auf den Tisch brachte, Thomas seine dritte (!) Brezel, die Gulaschspende und seine Biere hinter sich gebracht hatte, ging es munter hinauf die Erpeler Leyâ¦


Klingt nach Thomas Wâ¦der schwÃ¤chelt nie, wenns ums Essen geht


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. Juli 2009)

So dann will ich mich auch für die schöne Tor bedanken. Sehr sehr schön auch wenn wir fetstsellen mußten, das wir das nächste mal besser um 11 Uhr los müssen. Dann sind bestimmt auch die 5 Biergärten drin.


----------



## Daywalker74 (20. Juli 2009)

neeee, neeee wat war dat scheeeeeennnn*hicks*

klasse tour. und soviele mitfahrer. war doch sehr erstaunt, als man am startpunkt auf soviele mtb'ler traf. letzter stand am sa abend:6 mitfahrer.........

nicht nur, das der herr carsten gut bedienen kann. schreiben kann der auch noch richtig gut.
tja, da kann sich der blitzfitz seinen bericht ja sparen

danke an alle für diesen herlichen tag.

nur die heimfahrt war etwas "wackelig" scheine nach dem letzten biergarten doch recht viel zick zack gefahren zu sein. der blick am heutigen morgen auf dem tacho: 90km

bis zur nächsten tour

gruß thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (20. Juli 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Auf bald dann wieder, einige Fotos könnten noch von den üblichen Verdächtigen kommen!



Dann fang ich doch mal an, Carstens schönen Bericht mit ein paar Fottis anzureichern 



sun909 schrieb:


> Nichts desto trotz versammelten sich 18 Mitfahrer, um Weizen, Kuchen, Milchkaffee und anderes auf dieser Tour zu vernichten.









sun909 schrieb:


> Nach dem wir den ersten Biergarten uns mit knapp 500HM mühsam erkämpfen mussten, kamen wir locker und entspannt zu unserem ersten Biergarten und Weizen am Ölberg









sun909 schrieb:


> Ach ja und die Tazz bekam auch noch ihren Milchkaffee, nachdem sie ganz entsetzt feststellte, dass alle anderen ja schon bestellt hatten









sun909 schrieb:


> Fasziniert sahen wir dann der Regenfront zu, die nur ca. 1km weiter südlich von uns über den Berg zog und uns außer heftigem Wind lediglich ein "gut, dass wir da noch nicht sind!" in den Sinn brachte.









sun909 schrieb:


> Der andere Teil der Gruppe vergnügte sich schon munter im Biergarten der Brauerei Steffens, die der "Höhenmeter-Trupp" genau rechtzeitig mit dem großen Donnerwetter und heftigem Schauer erreichte.









sun909 schrieb:


> Aber dank Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe organisierten wir uns unser Bier dann selber










sun909 schrieb:


> ... ging es munter hinauf die Erpeler Ley.









sun909 schrieb:


> es war eine sehr schöne Tour, herzlichen Dank an den Guide



Auch von mir!


----------



## sun909 (20. Juli 2009)

Ralf, 
danke schön, die perfekte Untermalung  !!!

grüße
sun909


----------



## blitzfitz (20. Juli 2009)

Bericht ist geschrieben, Bilder gibt es auch schon ziemlich viele. Tja, was soll ich da noch sagen?

Es war mir eine Ehre, mit Euch fahren zu dürfen! 


Ein paar Bilder kann ich mir nun aber doch nicht verkneifen. 

Ganz viele Biker .....





ganz viel Spass .....





































ganz viel Bier .....









und ein wenig Radeln .....





aber was macht er hier? 





Milchkaffee mit Fleischeinlage. Lecker!









und der Ausklang









noch mehr Bilder hier

bis zum nächsten Mal,
Ralf


----------



## Tazz (20. Juli 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> @Tazz: auf das Beweisfoto, das es doch ein bißchen schlammig war, hätte ich gerne verzichtet!



Dabei siehst Du wirklich süß aus mit dem ganzen Matsch 

aber wenn* Du´s* möchtest hol ich Dich da raus 




Kalinka schrieb:


> Team III schwächelt?


Boh......... das ist mir wirklich noch nicht passiert  ich hab zu diesem Zeitpunkt wohl ne horde Touries 

..... und diese Bedienung völlig übersehen 



Aber Kaffee gabs dann ja doch noch 





sun909 schrieb:


> Ralf,
> danke schön, die perfekte Untermalung  !!!



Ja der Carsten hat es schön geschrieben und der Konfuzius hat es bestens festgehalten 



@Konfuzius Du hast auf jedenfall das beste Foto gemacht 

vom Winde verweht


----------



## Daywalker74 (20. Juli 2009)

muß nochwas loswerden!

war eben mit dem rr unterwegs und bin geblitzt worden.erlaubt waren  50km/h, war aber mit 65km/h unterwegs.ok, straße leicht abschüßig.

soll man das jetzt zu seiner to do liste beifügen????


----------



## Handlampe (21. Juli 2009)

Mensch....ich bin auch endlich mal wieder Online.


Also auch von mir:


*DANKE AN DEN CHEF VOM JANZEN*







Hier eine Auswahl von merkwürdigen Gestalten:


Frierende Menschen:






Sich wärmende Menschen: (mit im Vordergrund ImMilchkaffeeertrinkendeFliegenfotografierende Menschen)






Menschen vor (noch vorbeiziehenden) Regenfronten






Backende Menschen






Menschen mit Haarhelmen






Gleich große Menschen (mit gemeinsamer Zukunft)









Nicht nur äusserlich schmutzigen Menschen:






Sich auf das Essen freuende Menschen






Mal keinen Milchkaffee trinkende Team IIIer Menschen






Gut gelaunte Menschen:








....und zum Abschluss









....bis in die Nacht saufende Menschen:


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. Juli 2009)

Das sind ja eine Menge schöner Bilder. Nun aber zu den Leuten die morgen die Feierabendrunde fahren wollen. Ich habe da ein Problem!!!!!!!! Habe am Sonntag ganz vergessen das ich ja morgen Geburtstag habe. Würde vorschlagen wir fahren entweder bei mir los und trinken dann auf dem Rodderberg ein Bire auf mich. Oder wir fahren durchs Siebengebirge nach Honnef dor mit der Fähre rüber um dann dort auf dem Rodderberg bei Drei Bäumchen ein zwei oder auch drei Bier zu trinken. Also Männer meldet euch. Beim ursprünglichen Startpunkt müßte ich mit dem Auto hinkommen und würde dann direkt wieder nach Hause fahren da ich ja nach der Tour noch arbeiten muß. Deshalb wäre es mir lieber wir würden eine der beiden anderen Varianten nehmen. Also haut in die Tasten und meldet euch.


----------



## sun909 (21. Juli 2009)

Hm,
also, wenn das Wetter so bleibt, fällt die Tour morgen leider ins Wasser, oder? 

D.h., wir gehen direkt zum Trinken über  ?

Nein, im Ernst, sollte sich das bis morgen nicht bessern (5-15l Regen sind angesagt  ), dann wäre ich morgen nicht so scharf auf Biken...

Was ist mit dir heute abend? 7G?

grüße
sun909


----------



## Kalinka (21. Juli 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> ...Habe am Sonntag ganz vergessen das ich ja morgen Geburtstag habe...


Verdrängung oder Altersdemenz?


----------



## ultra2 (21. Juli 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Verdrängung oder Altersdemenz?



Wohl dem der es sich noch aussuchen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (21. Juli 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> []...Würde vorschlagen wir fahren entweder bei mir los und trinken dann auf dem Rodderberg ein Bire auf mich. Oder wir fahren durchs Siebengebirge nach Honnef dor mit der Fähre rüber um dann dort auf dem Rodderberg bei Drei Bäumchen ein zwei oder auch drei Bier zu trinken....[]



Ein Geburtstagswunsch der sich wohl nur schwerlich ausschlagen läßt...


----------



## Manni (21. Juli 2009)

Hallo Uwe,
fällt die 3Täler Tour aus? Der Termin ist futsch...

Gruß Manni


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. Juli 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Verdrängung oder Altersdemenz?



Man sagt mir das erste nach


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. Juli 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hm,
> also, wenn das Wetter so bleibt, fällt die Tour morgen leider ins Wasser, oder?
> 
> D.h., wir gehen direkt zum Trinken über  ?
> ...



Hallo Carsten liebend gerne aber leider ( d.h. wieso leider) ist mein Sohn heute bei mir ab ca 18Uhr30 und schläft bei mir. Da meine Frau morgen früh, zur Arbeit muß. Wir können es aber so machen das wir (wenn das Wetter so bleibt) uns um 20 Uhr in der Backstube zu einem kleinen Umtrunk treffen. Du kannst dein Rad dann mitbringen und durch die Backstube fahren.

Gruß Micha


----------



## Redfraggle (21. Juli 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Was ist mit dir heute abend? 7G?
> 
> grüße
> sun909



Der Chefmechaniker hat gesagt, es müssen dringend die Bremsbeläge getauscht werden, was eigentlich eine gute Nachricht ist, da die Bremse daher wohl nicht entlüftet werden muss, allerdings bedeutet, daß ich mal wieder auf die dünnen Reifen angewiesen bin.
Nächste Woche wieder!
Lg Barbara


----------



## Kalinka (21. Juli 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Man sagt mir das erste nach


Solange Du noch in den Sattel und die Backstube kommst...


----------



## Redfraggle (21. Juli 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Das sind ja eine Menge schöner Bilder. Nun aber zu den Leuten die morgen die Feierabendrunde fahren wollen. Ich habe da ein Problem!!!!!!!! Habe am Sonntag ganz vergessen das ich ja morgen Geburtstag habe. Würde vorschlagen wir fahren entweder bei mir los und trinken dann auf dem Rodderberg ein Bire auf mich. Oder wir fahren durchs Siebengebirge nach Honnef dor mit der Fähre rüber um dann dort auf dem Rodderberg bei Drei Bäumchen ein zwei oder auch drei Bier zu trinken. Also Männer meldet euch. Beim ursprünglichen Startpunkt müßte ich mit dem Auto hinkommen und würde dann direkt wieder nach Hause fahren da ich ja nach der Tour noch arbeiten muß. Deshalb wäre es mir lieber wir würden eine der beiden anderen Varianten nehmen. Also haut in die Tasten und meldet euch.



Darf ich mich da auch angesprochen fühlen?!


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. Juli 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Darf ich mich da auch angesprochen fühlen?!



Aber natürlich Barbara, aber wolltest du nicht morgen Abend arbeiten????


----------



## sun909 (21. Juli 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Aber natürlich Barbara, aber wolltest du nicht morgen Abend arbeiten????



Ach du, in der Backstube findet sich doch bestimmt das ein oder andere zu tun 

Schade, dass es heute abend nicht klappt, wir schaun dann mal mit morgen, TelNr. habe ich ja...

grüße
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (21. Juli 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hm,
> also, wenn das Wetter so bleibt, fällt die Tour morgen leider ins Wasser, oder?
> 
> D.h., wir gehen direkt zum Trinken über  ?
> ...



also bei den Wetteraussichten fahre ich morgen lieber nicht. Was für ein Sommer. 

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## Redfraggle (22. Juli 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Aber natürlich Barbara, aber wolltest du nicht morgen Abend arbeiten????



Yepp, muß doch heute, allerdings nur bis 18.00, arbeiten.
Wetter ist ja leider auch nicht so prall .
Wegen des Altbrotes komme ich gerne auf Dich zurück, damit die armen
Enten was zu beißen bekommen.
Lg. Barbara


----------



## sun909 (22. Juli 2009)

So ein sch... Wetter !

Und meine Waschmaschine macht auch wieder Mucken und statt auszulaufen pumpt sie nicht ab  

Ergo baue ich heute abend die Maschine auseinander und bin damit für Biken heute leider raus...

Sorry, Micha!

schöne grüße
C.


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. Juli 2009)

Ja dann würde ich sagen wir blasen das ganze heute Abend dann mal ab. Bin mal gespannt ob der Thomas W. heute Ballon gefahren ist. Bis dann Gruß Micha


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. Juli 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> So ein sch... Wetter !
> 
> Und meine Waschmaschine macht auch wieder Mucken und statt auszulaufen pumpt sie nicht ab
> 
> ...



Na ja das mit dem sch... Wetter war ja wohl nichts. Hätten wir schön fahren können heute. Und anschließend auf dem Rodderberg einen nehmen können.


----------



## sun909 (22. Juli 2009)

Hi Michael,

hat doch noch mit der Sonne zum Burzeltag geklappt 

Wäre ja auch gern gefahren, aber hab grad 45l Wasser über die Notentleerung aus der Maschine geholt und die Arbeitsplatte der Küche zerlegt...

Werde aber gleich einen auf dich trinken auf dem Balkon! 

mach dir noch nen schönen Abend ...

Gruesse
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (22. Juli 2009)

Ich würde mich freuen wenn du die Mail beantworten würdest Carsten. Gruß Micha

P.s. haben noch schön einen getrunken.


----------



## Kalinka (23. Juli 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt ob der Thomas W. heute Ballon gefahren ist. Bis dann Gruß Micha


Nein, ist er nicht...aber wir geben nicht auf, der nächste Termin steht schon.


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. Juli 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Nein, ist er nicht...aber wir geben nicht auf, der nächste Termin steht schon.



Ja ich weiß hat er mir schon geschrieben. Schade das es nicht ging, aber es kommt auch mal wieder besseres Wetter.


----------



## Handlampe (23. Juli 2009)

Ich tendiere dazu, die Tour am Sonntag ausfallen zu lassen.
Es gibt 2 Gründe: Als Erstes ist sie mir persönlich zu heftig. Gestern nach dem exploren hatte ich über 100 km und 2450Hm auf der Uhr....und das immer mit den fiesen steilen Rampen, jungejunge, hab lange nicht mehr so viel geflucht auf dem Rad.
Naja, notfalls kann ich da noch ein wenig verbessern.

Der Hauptgrund ist allerdings ein Anderer: Mittlerweile ist das Gebiet "vertraumpfadet". Diese Geschichte mit den Traumpfaden-Eifel ist ja eigentlich ganz nett: Gute Ausschilderung- die Pfade werden gut gepflegt usw.

Allerdings haben wir persönlich schon die Erfahrung gemacht, das diese Wege am Wochenende ziemlich gut begangen sind. Und wenn ich da von Pfaden spreche....dann sind das auch wirklich teilweise handtuchschmale Trails. Ich weiß nicht, ob es dann eine gute Idee ist am WE dort mit dem Bike zu fahren.
Gestern war dort natürlich tote Hose


----------



## Manni (23. Juli 2009)

Mensch Uwe, was machen wir denn dann? Bietest Du dann eine Ersatztour an, oder fällt dann der Sonntag komplett ins Wasser? Wäre aber schön wenn es dann eine Ersatztour mit ähnlichen Daten gibt 

Das Wetter sieht ja bisher nicht nach einem Sommerwochenende aus. Wenn es so bleibt denke ich nicht dass es so viele Leute in die Eifel zieht. Und wenn doch, dann drängelt sich alles doch eher in der Nähe der größeren Orte. Auf der Eifelcross Tour nach Moselkern haben wir dieses Jahr auch nicht so besonders viele Wanderer getroffen, aber Du bist wegen der Ortskenntnis sicher der einzige der das für die 3T-Tour beurteilen kann.


Gruß Manni


----------



## on any sunday (23. Juli 2009)

Tja, Burg Elz wird renoviert, macht um 17:30 zu  und wir waren bisher ja meist später da. Kann mir allerdings vorstellen, das dort um die Mittagszeit mehr los ist. Auf den Moselhöhen könnte es natürlich etwas voller werden, im Nettetal wohl weniger. Bin allerdings auch der Meinung, das ich mich als freundlicher, verantwortungsvoller Bergradler nicht verstecken muß. 

Von mir aus können wir die Tour natürlich auch in der Woche machen, ich hab ja Zeit.  Die Tourdaten sprechen natürlich eine heftige Sprache. 

Gegen eine Trailrunde an der Ahr Richtung Schuld hätte ich als Ausweichroute allerdings auch nichts einzuwenden.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Juli 2009)

Hallöle !
Ich war letztes WE an Burg Eltz, allerdings per pedes, musste nen Tourguide für Familientour machen.

Wandervolk war relativ wenig unterwegs, einzig das Stück von der Ringelsteiner Mühle zur Burg war vollgestopft mit Silberlocken ! Könnte man umfahren, vor der Burg links auf die Teerstrasse bis zur Kapelle, hier rechts über tholeisterhof und dann den schmalen Serpentinentrail hinunter zur Ringelsteiner Mühle, was feines für Techniker denk ich !
Das Stück zwischen Pyrmont und Burg Eltz ging eigentlich ! War aber ja auch net so richtig gutes Wetter.

Alternativ könntet ihr ja auch die Runde von Moselkern über Brohlbach hinauf nach Monreal und wieder runter durchs Eltzbach fahren, dann wirds ja nich gar so deftig ! Sonntag wirs Wetter gut, Samstag denk ich immer noch biketauglich !

Nur so als Info, Gruß Hubert


----------



## Bagatellschaden (24. Juli 2009)

Hi Uwe

Jetzt mal abgesehen von beeindruckenden metrischen Kenndaten: kannst Du mal was zum Charakter der Tour sagen? Woher kommt die Einstufung "schwer": von der Länge der Tour oder weil auch mit schweren Trails zu rechnen ist? 

Grüße
Claus.


----------



## Pardus (24. Juli 2009)

wo währe eigentlich der Treffpunkt in Mayen? Sollte die Tour stattfinden.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Bagatellschaden (24. Juli 2009)

Zitat LMB-Eintrag:

Treffpunkt: Bahnhof Mayen Ost. Ich nehme an, der Bahnhof ist einigermaßen überschaubar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (24. Juli 2009)

So, habe mich jetzt doch dazu durch gerungen, die Tour zu starten. Ich werde sie allerdings entgegen der Fahrtrichtung beim Exploren fahren.
Also geht es erstmal teilweise gemütlich über den Radweg Richtung Nettetal, dann durch Dieses hindurch, weiter Richtung Mosel- Mosel aufwärts- Vielleicht im Moseltal dann eine größere Pause.
Wir werden dann wohl das Gebiet mit den vielen Wanderen erst so zwischen 4-5 Uhr erreichen. Ich denke, dann wird nicht mehr so viel los sein.




Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Hi Uwe
> 
> Jetzt mal abgesehen von beeindruckenden metrischen Kenndaten: kannst Du mal was zum Charakter der Tour sagen? Woher kommt die Einstufung "schwer": von der Länge der Tour oder weil auch mit schweren Trails zu rechnen ist?
> 
> ...



Nein, es gibt nicht viele schwere Trails- zwar ziemlich Viele, aber eher von der flowigen Sorte.

Das schwer steht natürlich für die zu bewältigenden Höhen- und Längenmeter.
Ich hoffe das ist auch allen Teilnehmern klar. Auch wenn es nicht 2400 Höhenmeter, wie bei meiner Runde, so werden es doch bestimmt 2000 werden.


----------



## Manni (24. Juli 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> So, habe mich jetzt doch dazu durch gerungen, die Tour zu starten. Ich werde sie allerdings entgegen der Fahrtrichtung beim Exploren fahren.
> Also geht es erstmal teilweise gemütlich über den Radweg Richtung Nettetal, dann durch Dieses hindurch, weiter Richtung Mosel- Mosel aufwärts- Vielleicht im Moseltal dann eine größere Pause.
> Wir werden dann wohl das Gebiet mit den vielen Wanderen erst so zwischen 4-5 Uhr erreichen. Ich denke, dann wird nicht mehr so viel los sein.
> 
> ...



Na also Uwe, jede andere Entscheidung hätte mich auch schwer enttäuscht  Der Sonntag ist gerettet.

Mach dir mal wegen den Eckdaten keinen Kopf, früher warst du da auch nicht so zimperlich.  und genau wegen den Eckdaten kommen wir doch erst zu deiner Tour.  Nagut auch wegen den Trails  und dem 1a Guiding 


Gruß Manni


----------



## Eifel-Litti (25. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen, ich würde eigentlich auch gern mitfahren, weiß aber nicht, wie ich nach Mayen kommen soll (derzeit kein Auto). Fährt jemand zufällig über Ersdorf (das nächste Dorf nach Wormersdorf (= Tomburg Village) in Richtung Gelsdorf) und könnte mich mitsamt Bike aufsammeln?

Schon mal thanx und Grüße, Guido


----------



## Bagatellschaden (25. Juli 2009)

Hi Guido

kannst Du zu dem Gelände der Autobahnmeisterei direkt an der Ab-/Auffahrt Gelsdorf kommen? Dann sammele ich Dich auf. 

Grüße
Claus.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (25. Juli 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Hi Guido
> 
> kannst Du zu dem Gelände der Autobahnmeisterei direkt an der Ab-/Auffahrt Gelsdorf kommen? Dann sammele ich Dich auf.
> 
> ...



Toll, lieber Claus, schon mal vielen Dank. Ich stehe dann also an diesem Parkplatz, aber um wieviel Uhr? Vielleicht um 9:15 Uhr? Wir brauchen gut 30 Minuten bis zum Treffpunkt in Mayen, schätze ich. Dann heißt es Räder rausrödeln etc. und das alles möglichst ohne Stress - wollen wir also 9:15 sagen?

Glücklich grüßend: Guido

(der gleich noch ein paar Riegel kaufen wird)


----------



## Bagatellschaden (25. Juli 2009)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Dann heißt es Räder rausrödeln etc. und das alles möglichst ohne Stress - wollen wir also 9:15 sagen?



In Ordnung. 9:15 ist prima. Du bist dann übrigens mein Navi. Werner, der das sonst macht, ist bis morgen mit Petra unterwegs.



Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> (der gleich noch ein paar Riegel kaufen wird)



Yep, die stehen auch auf meinem Einkaufszettel.

CU
Claus.


----------



## MieMaMeise (25. Juli 2009)

Euch viel Spaß! Ich verkauf wieder ein paar Kartoffeln. 
Ick freu mich schon so uuf September hihi


----------



## Holzlarer (26. Juli 2009)

Hach ne, wat ich euch beneide Morgen bei strahlendem Sonnenschein(Ralf´s rotes Telefon???) Uwe´s Traumpfade fahren zu dürfen! Freu mich schon auf die Berichte, bin mal gespannt was nach Gangster-Story´s und Apfelsorten als nächstes kommt

Auch wenn ihr keinen braucht, hier ein kleiner Appetizer:





































Ha, wollte schon immer mal den TeamTomburg-Thread mit Fotos zu spamen

Jungs, viel spaß morgen!!!!

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Redfraggle (26. Juli 2009)

Wieso spamen?!
Schöne Bilder gucken wir doch immer wieder gerne, und anscheinend
diesmal ohne Angriff der Killerwespen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (26. Juli 2009)

So, es ist vollbracht!Bin heute meine erste RTF gefahren und schäme mich auch nicht dafür.Sehr schönes Streckchen ( 115 km, 1150 Höhenmeter ), wobei ich sagen muß, daß es mir persönlich um Windeck herum am besten gefallen hat, weil kleine Sträßchen und wenig Autos.
War rundherum gut organisiert und es gab zum Schluß auch noch genug
alkoholfreies Weizen.
Mein Fazit:gelegentlich Rennrad fahren macht echt Spaß, vor allem in netter Gesellschaft und ruhigen Gegenden, aber es geht doch nichts über das wundervolle Mountainbiken


----------



## Enrgy (26. Juli 2009)

Und, sind die Krieger schon von der 3-Täler-Schlacht heimgekehrt?


----------



## Redfraggle (26. Juli 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Und, sind die Krieger schon von der 3-Täler-Schlacht heimgekehrt?



.Die haben Licht mitgenommen und sind mit dem Auto gefahren, damit sie der letzten Bahn nicht hinterherhetzen müssen!


----------



## ultra2 (26. Juli 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> So, es ist vollbracht!Bin heute meine erste RTF gefahren und schäme mich auch nicht dafür.



Solltest du aber.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (26. Juli 2009)

So, hier meldet sich der erste Rückkehrer - aufgrund Schlappmacherei (ziemliche Krämpfe) war's für mich leider nur eine 2-Täler-Tour (dürfte sogar aufgerundet sein). 

Aber über tolle Trails und wie immer nette Mitfahrer kann ich schon mal als Zischenergebnis berichten, das alles bei wunderbarem Wetter sowie, entgegen den Befürchtungen, nicht allzu viel Wandererkontakten.

Ich sage herzlich Danke: an alle für Warten, Geduld und die Rücksichtnahme; an Claus für den Shuttle-Service (wenn auch nur one way; die Rückreise hatte überwiegend Odyssee-Charakter, der insbesondere durch die vollkommen bekloppte Mittelrhein-Bahn, einen technischen Defekt in Remagen und Dutzende von zugreisenden Fahradfahrern entstand); und wie immer an Uwe für's Guiden.

Und versprochen: Wenn ich jemals wieder so eine Tour mitfahre, dann bin ich fitter!

Viele Grüße, Guido

P.S. Beinahe vergessen: Ein besonderer Dank geht an Sabrina I., die mir als amtierende Weinkönigin zu Hatzenport immerhin ein Glas Wein spendierte und ganz bestimmt hier mitliest.


----------



## Konfuzius (26. Juli 2009)

Melde mich auch wieder zurück.

Saugeile Tour  
Und das Elzbachtal ist ein echtes Highlight 

Danke an Guide Uwe für diesen super Tag!

Wenn die Fotos was geworden sind, stell ich morgen ein paar hier rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (27. Juli 2009)

Zum Glück hab ich nix von dem Appetizer genommen, sonst wär ich vielleicht gar nicht mitgefahren. 
In Wirklichkeit hat Uwe da mal wieder ein neunstündiges Feuerwerk an Traumpfaden abgebrannt (man gestatte mir diese schräge Metapher). Wie auch immer er das anstellt, diese ganzen Trails zu finden und aneinander zu reihen. Großes Lob! Ich freu mich schon auf die Bilder!

Vielen Dank an Uwe!
Claus.


----------



## Fungrisu (27. Juli 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Uwe hat mal wieder ein neunstündiges Feuerwerk an Traumpfaden abgebrannt. Wie auch immer er das anstellt, diese ganzen Trails zu finden und aneinander zu reihen. Großes Lob! Ich freu mich schon auf die Bilder!
> 
> Vielen Dank an Uwe!
> Claus.



Auch von mir ein RIESENLob.  
Das war wirklich eine Sau geile Tour.
Danke an alle die Dabei waren und ganz besonders an dich Uwe.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## GeDe (27. Juli 2009)

Hallo allerseits,
ich würd' mich ja gerne mal euch anschliessen. Wenn ich jedoch 
die Eckdaten eurer Touren sehe, steig ich gedanklich wieder aus, denn
ich möchte nich mittendrin schlappmachen und den Tross aufhalten.

Ich bewege mich im Terrain des Nationalparks Eifel und Umgebung.
PS: Uwe kenn ich bisher nur von den Omba Jubitouren.

Grüsse 
GeDe


----------



## Eifel-Litti (27. Juli 2009)

GeDe schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> ich würd' mich ja gerne mal euch anschliessen. Wenn ich jedoch
> die Eckdaten eurer Touren sehe, steig ich gedanklich wieder aus, denn
> ich möchte nich mittendrin schlappmachen und den Tross aufhalten.
> Grüsse GeDe



Immerhin wären wir dann schon mal zu zweit...

TT-Touren werden aber gelegentlich auch mal für semi-Trainierte ausgelegt. Musst Du regelmäßig gucken, eines der Zauberworte heißt beispielsweise "Reha-Tour".

Viva Ü-50: Guido


----------



## Redfraggle (27. Juli 2009)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Immerhin wären wir dann schon mal zu zweit...
> 
> TT-Touren werden aber gelegentlich auch mal für semi-Trainierte ausgelegt. Musst Du regelmäßig gucken, eines der Zauberworte heißt beispielsweise "Reha-Tour".
> 
> Viva Ü-50: Guido



Oder auch Genusstour bzw. 5-Biergärtentour,hicks,sehr lustig!


----------



## Stunt-beck (27. Juli 2009)

GeDe schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> ich würd' mich ja gerne mal euch anschliessen. Wenn ich jedoch
> die Eckdaten eurer Touren sehe, steig ich gedanklich wieder aus, denn
> ich möchte nich mittendrin schlappmachen und den Tross aufhalten.
> ...



Einfach versuchen, bei uns wird auf jeden gewartet. Es sei denn, es wird eine Tour wie gestern angeboten. Dann sollte man fit genug sein. Sollte aber "mittel" dort stehen ist das alles immer fahrbar. Also meld´dich an und fahr mit.

Gruß Micha


----------



## Roadrunner1 (27. Juli 2009)

Uwe hat da ne schöne Tour zusammengestellt.
Nochmal sorry für die leichte Verspätung, aber meine Fahrgelegenheit war noch im Bett und die Zeit hat nicht gereicht von zurückfahren vom vereinbarten Treffpunkt nach Hause, Bike verladen und dann durch alle A1 Baustellen nach Mayen zum richtigen Bahnhof.
Zur Tour:
Bisher bin ich ja das Elztal nur Richtung Moselkern gefahren. 
So fand ich die Strecke aber noch schöner, da mehr befahrbar obwohl es ja tendenzielle bergauf ging.
92km und 2000+ hm. Wobei es gefühlt mir etwas mehr vorkam. Vielleicht lag es an den vielen supersteilen Rampen. Auch sonst waren alle TT Attribute vorhanden. Stichwort angekommene Teilnehmer, Reifenpannen (war ja nur eine und die hatte .....)
Gruß
Roadrunner


----------



## Bagatellschaden (27. Juli 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Einfach versuchen, bei uns wird auf jeden gewartet.



Wobei ja kolportiert wird, dass im Sprachgebrauch des TT das Wort "warten" oder Ableitungen davon ("gemütlich", "Rücksicht", ...) gar nicht vorkommen. 

Das stimmt aber so nicht. Auf Uwe zum Beispiel würden wir immer warten. 

Müssen.


----------



## Stunt-beck (27. Juli 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Wobei ja kolportiert wird, dass im Sprachgebrauch des TT das Wort "warten" oder Ableitungen davon ("gemütlich", "Rücksicht", ...) gar nicht vorkommen.
> 
> Das stimmt aber so nicht. Auf Uwe zum Beispiel würden wir immer warten.
> 
> Müssen.



Genau sonst kämen wir nicht mehr nach Hause


----------



## Konfuzius (27. Juli 2009)

So, dann kommen hier mal ein paar Fotos von mir zur 3-Täler-Tour.
Leider nicht viele beim Fahren, die Trails waren mal wieder zu schade, um zum Fotografieren anzuhalten 

Es gab schöne Panoramen ...













Steile Klippen ...





Bild des Monats ...





Trails ...

















Steilere Trails ...









Auf Abwegen ...





Nein, keine Panne. Nur Materialkontrolle 





Schlüsselstellen ...





Schlüsselstellen mit zu spät auslösender Kamera ... 





Die Burg ...





Tja, alle Daheimgebliebenen haben jedenfalls was verpasst! 

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (27. Juli 2009)

*Herrrlisch!!!*
Das sieht ja aus wie aus einem Reisekatalog!
Da muß endlich auch mal ne einfachere Tour her,menno will da auch mal hin!


----------



## Handlampe (27. Juli 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Wie auch immer er das anstellt, diese ganzen Trails zu finden und aneinander zu reihen. Großes Lob! Ich freu mich schon auf die Bilder!




Hi Claus

Ist gar nicht so schwer. Du brauchst einfach nur die Eckdaten in's Navi eingeben- FERTIG









Mir hat's auch wieder richtig Spass gemacht. Für mich war es ja dann auch teilweise neu- weil andersrum.

Feine Truppe, kaum Wandersvolk, gutes Wetter.

Kleiner Bericht folgt noch.












P.S. 

Jetzt weiß ich auch endlich, warum Guido in Hatzenport so platt war:










....irgendwie muß sich das Teil bei den Erschütterungen wohl gelöst haben.


----------



## Rote Laterne (27. Juli 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> *Herrrlisch!!!*
> Das sieht ja aus wie aus einem Reisekatalog!
> Da muß endlich auch mal ne einfachere Tour her,menno will da auch mal hin!



Rischtisch !!!
Ich auch. Gibt`s das auch Laternentauglich


----------



## Eifel-Litti (27. Juli 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hi Claus
> 
> P.S.
> 
> ...



Alles nur Vorwand: Eigentlich war seit Wochen klar, dass zwischen Sabrina I. und mir aber so was von die Post abgehen wird, dass ich hinterher nur noch platt (sic!) bin.

Immer noch mit Restkrämpfen kämpfend: Eifel-Litti (künftig eventuell: Mosel-Walze)


----------



## Roadrunner1 (28. Juli 2009)

Noch ein paar Bilder von mir


----------



## Pardus (29. Juli 2009)

hier mal meine Daten:

Sigma 2006 MHR:

96 km
2168 hm
7:15 Fahrtzeit
13,27 Schnitt


Garmin Vista:
93 km
2730 hm
7:08 Fahrtzeit
13:00 Schnitt

Die Wahrheit liegt irgendwo dazwischen...

Am Enden in Mayen hatte ich noch ein Korn übrig. Das habe ich dann zu Hause verwendet um "Hunger und Durst" zu sagen ..... 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Stunt-beck (29. Juli 2009)

so fahre jetzt noch mal die Tour ab duie ich für nächsten Dienstag reingesetzt habe.


----------



## surftigresa (5. August 2009)

Mein Arbeitgeber gönnt mir vom 14. - 24.08 noch mal etwas MTB-Urlaub. Hat von Euch einer in der Zeit vielleicht schon etwas geplant, dem ich mich anschliessen könnte oder spontan Lust, sich mir anzuschliessen?
Das Ziel ist mir relativ egal, Hauptsache Berge und schönes Wetter 

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Tauchsieder (7. August 2009)

Guten Tach,

endlich mal wieder ein Termin im LMB nächsten Sonntag.

Da werde ich mal meine videocam mitbringen

https://www.boc24.de/p/CICLOCAM1-Kabellose-Video-Bril____28895


und die schicken, breiten Waldautobahnen aufnehmen.

Bis bald im Wald

T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (9. August 2009)

Fahrrad_fahren_ wird ja sooo überschätzt:





Augstbordregion, Wallis





Aletschgletscher, Wallis





Jungpass, Wallis





Matterhorn, Wallis

Fotos: Bagatellschaden
Sherpa: Pacman

Mehr in Kürze...


----------



## Redfraggle (9. August 2009)

Schön, daß ihr gesund zurück seid!
Da sind Deine Arme ja jetzt sowas von gestählt !


----------



## Redfraggle (9. August 2009)

Nicht das ich eine To-Do list hätte, ( aus dem Alter bin ich ´raus und eigentlich ist auch alles bis auf den Fallschirmsprung erledigt ), aber manche Aussagen fachen meinen Ehrgeiz an.
So kam es dann also doch, nach einem bißchen organisatorischen Aufwand,
zu meiner Premiere als guide, ja richtig gelesen, als guide.
Pünktlich um 11.00 versammelte sich ein nette, kleine Gruppe Biker(innen)an angegebenem Treffpunkt.
Ines,Andreas und Micha mit Gepäck auf´m Rad in Person seines Zwergis.










Dank google earth und Handy hat auch unser Neuling Lars zu uns gefunden!( Leider war kein schönes Foto von Dir dabei).

Dann hieß es erstmal ein paar Höhenmeter machen, da wir ja in den Kottenforst wollten. Leider habe ich schon den ersten Trail verpasst, trotz nochmal  ´runterfahren, er wollte sich mir einfach nicht offenbahren; na das ging ja schon suuper los!
Wieder auf dem Track cruisten wir kreuz und quer durch den Kottenforst, grobe Richtung Witterschlick, nahmen einige flowige, einige matschige, einige dornige und einige mit Hindernissen versehene ( kleine Pause für Trailpflege ) Trails mit.
Manche Abschnitte fuhren wir gleich mehrmals, weil sie soviel Spaß gemacht haben ( das ist die offizielle Begründung ).
Bis auf einen kleinen Stunt von Micha, aber das ist bei diesem Nick halt obligatorisch, der eine kleine Verletzung bei Patrick verursachte, gab es keine Verluste oder Vermisste!
Dank eines, von einem erfahrenen guidelove: ) zusammengeklickten Tracks, konnten wir zum Abschluß noch einen feinen downhill ´runterbrettern!
Weil wir das alle so fein meisterten, gab´s zur Belohnung lekka Eis in der 
friesdorfer Eisdiele!
Mir hat´s Spaß gemacht. 
Danke an die nette Truppe für die Geduld und die gute Laune.
Gerne wieder.
Barbara
Für die Statistik:39.8 km, 280 hm


----------



## Eifel-Litti (9. August 2009)

Und wieda ersta, diesmal aber nich abgekackt (nur am Berg immer letzta gewesen): Alles fein heute bei der TT-Tour, wie immer: People, Trails and Guide.

Es dankt und meldet sich (leider) für die nächste Zeit erst ma ab:

Eifel-Litti


----------



## MieMaMeise (9. August 2009)

Ganz großer Spaß heute wieder. Extrem tolle Ausfahrt!


			
				Eifel-Litti schrieb:
			
		

> am Berg immer letzta gewesen


Kopf hoch. Das lag doch nur an der Radanreise


----------



## Konfuzius (9. August 2009)

Sehr schicker Ausritt 
Und hier die Dokumentation der Tour in Bild und T....  .... in einem Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TriggerLH (9. August 2009)

Vielen Dank für den schönen Bericht Barbara. Beim nächsten Mal klappts auch mit einem Foto und vor allem mit dem Eis!!!


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. August 2009)

Also Barbara du hast das heute echt super hin bekommen. Inklusive Bericht war das alles super. Werde mich gerne wieder anschließen wenn es heisst nimm deinen Sohn und fahr mit uns absolut flach aber schön.

P.s. : Sorry aber ich habe ganz vergessen das ich ja morgen und am Dienstag mit der Vor Tour der Hoffnung unterwegs bin. Kann also leider doch nicht am Dienstag fahren. Bin dann aber auch schon 100 km gefahren.


----------



## Daywalker74 (9. August 2009)

moin!

saugeile tour heute. bruda:das war spitze
auch ein danke an alle mitstreiter. tempo war vom feinsten. hat echt spaß gemacht.

bis demnächst

gruß thomas


----------



## Daywalker74 (9. August 2009)

noch etwas!

@ mr. bagatellschaden. das foto mit dem mattahorn ist super. nur hätte mr. pacman da vieleicht besser mal das bike nicht geschultert sondern wäre es ein stück auf dem trail runtergefahren. dann wärs bestimmt ein foto für den KBU-Kalender.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (9. August 2009)

Klettergarten-Trail, Visp CH.
Foto: Bagatellschaden.
Fahrer: Pacman.





Abfahrt vom Jungpass (2990m) ins Mattertal.
Foto: Pacman.
Fahrer: Bagatellschaden.





Hörnligrat (3000m), Matterhorn, Zermatt CH.
Foto: Bagatellschaden.
Fahrer: Pacman.





Aletsch-Gletscher.
Foto: Pacman.
Fahrer: Bagatellschaden.

Wird fortgesetzt.


----------



## Handlampe (9. August 2009)

Nachdem es von der heutigen Tour nicht wirklich viel photographisches Material gibt, bereite ich hier nochmal die 3 Täler Tour von letzter Woche auf.

Der Startpunkt lag dieses Mal in der Osteifel, genauer in Mayen, genauer am Ostbahnhof.
Nicht alle angemeldeten Fahrer fanden sich ein, gewisse Biker aus Leverkusen verpennten leider den Startzeitpunkt, aus Respekt vor Manni möchte ich hier keine Namen nennen. 

Und es gab was Neues bei einer TT-Tour- es wurde sich eingerollt, auf der ehemaligen Bahntrasse und jetzigem Radweg ging es nun Richtung Ochtendung. Aber noch vor dem ersten Tunnel bog der Zug hinab ins Nettetal ab.
Nach diversen schmalen Trails durch das Dickicht des netten Tales folgte der finale Aufstieg aus Selbigem:






Nach weiterem Gastspiel auf der Bahntrasse ging es nun ab Ochtendung weiter hinauf zum Karmelenberg mit feiner Aussicht auf die Osteifel.






Der Anstieg wurde belohnt durch die Abfahrt durch ein Naturdenkmal: Eine Baumallee- nagut, die Abfahrt war recht spassig, sodass die wenigsten Mitfahrer das wirklich mit bekommen haben.
Es wurde aber nun Zeit für das nächste Tal: Die Mosel war an der Reihe. Oberhalb von Kobern-Gondorf erblickten wir das erste Mal das Gewässer zwischen Eifel und Hunsrück.

Hier nur verdeckt durch einen konfus essenden Menschen:





Links neben der Niederburg erkennt man auch den Bittweg (mal nicht im 7Gebirge) welchem wir abwärts folgten: Ein herrlich felsiger Trail.

Die Strecke blieb natürlich nicht im Tal, immer wieder ging es hoch über der Mosel über leckere Trails.
















*
Die drei von der Tankstelle:*










...vor Hatzenport wurde der letzte Trail bewältigt um dann im Ort eine längere Pause einzulegen.
Nach der Rast wurde es ziemlich böse: Zwar schöner Pfad, aber ziemlich gemein hoch zum Lassberg. Guido wollte zwar, aber der Körper nicht mehr wirklich, weshalb er sich dann für eine andere Variante für die Heimreise entschied (sein Bericht darüber war schon in den Medien).
Nach Michael, der sich schon vorher von der Gruppe verabschiedet hatte war es schon der zweite Ausfall- so langsam nahm die TT-Tour Formen an.
Über einen prima, auch mir unbekannten Trail,folgte nun die nächste Abfahrt zum letzten Tal der Tour: Dem Elztal

Diese Tour macht keine Ausnahme zu allen vorherigen Touren im Elztal: Es gibt verdammt wenig Bildmaterial, weil einfach der Fahrspass ziemlich ablenkt.

Nach ca. 90 km und über 2000 Hm hatten wir dann den ganzen Tag mit sinnlosem Radeln durch 3 Täler verplempert.


----------



## MieMaMeise (10. August 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Klettergarten-Trail, Visp CH.
> Abfahrt vom Jungpass (2990m) ins Mattertal.
> Hörnligrat (3000m), Matterhorn, Zermatt CH.
> Aletsch-Gletscher.


Schicke Bilder!
Bitte auch ein paar davon in den in den *Hochtouren-Fotos* Thread einstellen.


----------



## Tauchsieder (10. August 2009)

gruss an alle gestern mitgefahrenen. hat mal wieder super spass gemacht.
von lebensgefährlich runter bis ewig lang berghoch war alles dabei.

special thanx an dirk fürs kettenöl nach der tour. 

bis zum nächsten mal

gerd


----------



## Bagatellschaden (10. August 2009)

Einen kurzen Bericht zu unserem Hauptprojekt, dem 2.990m hohen Jungpass findet Ihr im Hochtouren-Thread.


Holla Daniel, Du warst aber schnell  Gerade kam Deine Mail.

Den Gesamtbericht arbeitet Pascal gerade aus. Wir sind ja schon ein bißchen rumgekommen, gell.







Grüße
Claus.


----------



## PacMan (10. August 2009)

Nachdem ich meine Eindrücke sortieren konnte, möchte ich euch nun von unserem Alpen-Trip berichten. Nach sorgfältiger Überlegung und langwieriger Formulierungs-Phase bin ich zu folgender Aussage gekommen:
*WOW!*  


Claus schlug vor, ins Schweizer Wallis zu fahren. Und das sollte sich als sehr gute Wahl rausstellen.
Unser Basislager schlugen wir auf einem Campingplatz in Visp auf.





*-- Sonntag --*
Am ersten Tag war das Wetter noch nicht so optimal, aber auch Regen kann schöne Anblicke bieten.




Bei der kleinen Nachmittagsrunde suchten wir uns auf gut Glück einen interessant aussehenden Pfad auf der Wanderkarte raus und landeten direkt einen Volltreffer. Von Zernegen aus führte unterhalb von Kletterfelsen der Pfad in zahllosen engen Spitzkehren den sehr steilen Hang hinab.




Mit breitem Grinsen kamen wir wieder unten in Visp an und dachten noch, dass wir hiermit bereits einen besonders geilen Trail erwischt hätten. Doch die folgenden Tage sollten uns eines besseren belehren.


*-- Montag --*
Der zweite Tag verlief wieder ziemlich trübe und verregnet, aber das Grinsen vom Vortag war noch immer vorhanden.




Eigentlich wollten wir an diesem Tag schon mal Höhenluft auf über 2500 Meter schnuppern. Aber leider wurde der Regen immer stärker und so pausierten wir erstmal in der Hütte bei "Unners Sännturm". Da die Zeit uns davon lief, wandelten wir die Tour ab und querten auf gleicher Höhe bleibend nach Gibidum. Ein paar Höhenmeter den Hühnergrat hinauf mussten wir die Bikes das erste Mal tragen...




...bevor der Pfad wieder entlang des Hanges auf ungefähr gleichbleibender Höhe rüber zur Moosalp verlief. Die vielen Felsen und Gegenanstiege kosteten ganz schön Kraft.




Über ein paar schön flowige Waldtrails ging es einige HM hinab nach Unterbäch. Die Wanderkarte deutete wieder einen steilen Pfad mit vielen Kehren an. Doch statt eines ähnlich technischen Trails wie am Vortag fanden wir eine Freeride-Strecke vor.




Macht nix, wir sind ja flexibel.  Also ging es mit Speed und Flow den Hang hinab nach Turtig. Leider war ich schneller, als meine Fahrtechnik es mir erlaubt, und ich fuhr mir einen Durchschlag ein. (Klassischer Snakebite.)



Es sollte nicht der letzte Plattfuß bleiben...


*-- Dienstag --*
Endlich schien die Sonne! Gutes Wetter für das erste Highlight der Woche: der Aletsch-Gletscher.
Von Moret/Filet aus ging es hinauf zur Bettmeralp, wobei wir die Seilbahn tapfer ignorierten.




Nach einigen weiteren Kilometern gelangten wir zur Gletscherstube. Nach einer kleinen Stärkung wurde erstmal die Ritterrüstung montiert.




Ein Wanderweg führt hinab zum Märjelen-See und in Richtung Gletscher. Achtung: hier sind sehr viele Wanderer unterwegs. Glücklicherweise waren fast alle sehr freundlich und entspannt und machten uns sogar Platz, bevor wir selbst Gelegenheit hatten, anzuhalten.
Der Weg ist sanft abfallend und herrlich verblockt. Ein wahrer Hochgenuß!




Im Hintergrund ist schon der Aletschgletscher zu sehen.








Natürlich mussten vor dem Gletscher erstmal einige Poser-Fotos gemacht werden.








Kilometerweit geht es entlang des Gletschers auf weiterhin verblocktem Trail. Die häufigen Gegenanstiege und Schiebe-/Trage-Passagen kosten Kraft, aber das mindert das Vergnügen in keinster Weise.




Übrigens ist genau dieser Trail auch gerade Foto der Woche auf der mtb-news-Startseite:




Unter den Augen der weiblichen Fans ging es auf flowigen Trails wieder hinab ins Tal.




Dies war eine landschaftlich und fahrtechnisch atemberaubende Tour. Aber das beste sollte erst noch kommen...

_(To be continued)_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (10. August 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


>



WAOW...für mich definitiv das Bild des Monats August


----------



## Bagatellschaden (10. August 2009)

Ich möchte nicht unerwähnt lassen, dass unsere Ankunft im Wallis mit einer freundlichen Einladung zum Raclette veredelt wurde. Wir besuchten als allererstes Freunde von mir in Visp und platzten in deren Abendessen mit Gästen. Wie üblich dort ist es überhaupt keine Frage noch zwei Stühle an den Tisch zu rücken, ein paar Kartoffeln aufzusetzen und gemeinsam zu speisen. Vielen Dank dafür!
Bei diesen Freunden begann auch letztendlich die Idee der Jungpass-Überschreitung. Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte. Volkher jedenfalls pflegt eine wunderschöne Webseite mit dem Namen einer ihrer beiden Chalets, dem Brändji.

Claus.


----------



## PacMan (11. August 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Ich möchte nicht unerwähnt lassen, dass unsere Ankunft im Wallis mit einer freundlichen Einladung zum Raclette veredelt wurde.


Oh ja, allerdings! 
Ich war mal wieder zu sehr auf's Mountainbiking fixiert. Tschuldigung.


----------



## Juppidoo (11. August 2009)

@PacMan

Das Bild der Woche hat wohl auch gute Karten im Kalender.

Super Bilder


----------



## Bagatellschaden (11. August 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> @PacMan
> Das Bild der Woche hat wohl auch gute Karten im Kalender.



Das ist allerdings nicht von uns sondern wurde nur von Pascal zitiert. Der Kerl hat zwar den gleichen Deckel wie ich, aber ich bin's nicht. Unsere Bilder sind außerdem viieeel besser


----------



## Juppidoo (11. August 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> ... Unsere Bilder sind außerdem viieeel besser



...das versteht sich doch von selbst

Super Gegend. Mein Neid ist euch sicher.

VG

Juppidoo


----------



## burns68 (11. August 2009)

Mensch Pascal,
jetzt bin ich aber neidisch. Super schöne Bilder.

Olli


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. August 2009)

Habe für Samstag Nachmittag eine Tour gepostet. Diese Endet auf dem Rolandsbogen!


www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8926


----------



## sun909 (12. August 2009)

Hallo Micha,
bin morgens auf dem Rheinauenflohmarkt; wenn ich rechtzeitig dort wegkomme, würde ich mich anschließen 

Was ist mit dir heut abend?

grüße
Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (12. August 2009)

waaaaaaaahhhhhhnnnnnnnniiiiinnnnnnnssssssss bilder.@pascal und claus.

platze geradezu vor neid.


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. August 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hallo Micha,
> bin morgens auf dem Rheinauenflohmarkt; wenn ich rechtzeitig dort wegkomme, würde ich mich anschließen
> 
> Was ist mit dir heut abend?
> ...



hallo Carsten würde mich freuen wenn du dabei wärst. Ich kann das ganze auch ne halbe Stunde nach hinten verlegen. Ich nehme an Ines und Andreas fahren nicht mit da diesmal der Komentator Patrick nicht dabei ist Heute Abend bin ich natürlich dabei. Habe mich angemeldet. Wollte mit dir etwas besprechen.

Gruß Micha


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. August 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> waaaaaaaahhhhhhnnnnnnnniiiiinnnnnnnssssssss bilder.@pascal und claus.
> 
> platze geradezu vor neid.



Mit den Bildern könnte man schon alleine einen Kalender füllen.


----------



## SteveMcQueen (12. August 2009)

Hattet ihr es gut. Biken in traumhafter Landschaft und dann noch in der "Wildnis" zwei so heiße Hasen treffen. Das nenn ich mal einen performanten Urlaub


----------



## PacMan (12. August 2009)

_Wallis 2009 - part II_

*-- Mittwoch --*
Für heute stand DAS Highlight der Woche auf dem Programm: Die erste dokumentierte Überquerung des Jungpasses mit dem Mountainbike.

Viel muss ich dazu ja nicht schreiben. Das hat Claus ja schon wunderbar im Hochtouren-Thread gemacht. Aber ich möchte kurz meine persönliche Sicht dazu abgeben.
Ich war jetzt eigentlich zum ersten Mal so richtig im Hochgebirge unterwegs (sowohl mit als auch ohne Rad). Daher hatte ich keine genaue Vorstellung davon, was uns erwarten würde. Aber ich war sehr gespannt auf dieses Unterfangen.




Auf knapp 2400 Metern liegt das Brändji - die Hütte eines Freundes von Claus. Die Familie aus Maastricht, die dort gerade ihren Urlaub verbrachte, empfing uns freundlich mit Getränken und Schokolade.

Nach dieser Stärkung wurden die Räder wieder geschultert, denn der Wanderweg ab dort führte entweder durch Steinfelder oder war verdammt steil.




Hinter einer Kuppe kam zum ersten Mal der Jungpass in Sicht.




WAS? DAS ist der Pass? Aber da liegt doch nur Geröll, und verdammt steil ist es auch! Wie sollen wir denn da rüber kommen? Ganz zu schweigen davon, wie wie es auf der anderen - der Nordseite - aussehen mag.

Zitat Claus: "Die Bikes vertragen das lange Getragenwerden nicht und brauchen Pause."




Claus muss einige Gene von Gämsen geerbt haben. Ich hatte große Mühe, ihm über die wackeligen Steine zu folgen.




Geschafft! 299... Ach, sagen wir 3000 Meter üNN!




Alles kahl, aber diese zarten Blümchen (Enzian, schätze ich) strotzen tapfer dem Wind und Wetter.




Weiter unten kommen dann die weißen Blumen. Noch später dann die gelben. Jaja, die Schweizer sorgen schön für Ordnung! 




An der Jungalp wurden wir dann von diesen knuffigen Burschen begrüßt.




Die Mutter stand in der Nähe und hat darauf geachtet, dass wir die kleinen Fellnkäuel nicht zum Putzen der Räder zweckentfremden.




Die restliche Abfahrt von Jungu aus nach St. Niklaus war dann abwechselnd schön flowig bis technisch und als "Freeride" ausgeschildert.





*-- Donnerstag --*
Ruhetag.
Da wir für Freitag noch eine größere Tour geplant hatten, wollten wir uns heute etwas schonen. Aber anstatt den Tag faul im Schwimmbad zu verbringen, haben wir doch noch ein paar Trails in der Nachbarschaft aufgesucht.




Claus hatte leider etwas größere Probleme mit seiner Vorderbremse und konnte es auf dem Trail daher nicht ganz so laufen lassen, wie er gerne hätte.
Zum Glück konnte die Bremse nachmittags im Ort wieder von einem Werkstattmeister instand gesetzt werden.


*-- Freitag --*
Ein Besuch im Mattertal durfte natürlich nicht fehlen und sollte unseren Urlaub perfekt abrunden.

Das völlig überlaufene Touristenstädtchen Zermatt haben wir schnell hinter uns gelassen. Und schon hatten wir das Ziel der heutigen Tour im Blick. Na, wer erkennt's?



Richtig! Toblerone! 

Per Heli gelangten wir schnell auf 2500 Meter.




Nein, wir haben die Strecke natürlich mal wieder radelnd, schiebend und tragend zurückgelegt. Im Gegensatz zu den anderen Tagen waren diesmal noch einige andere Biker auf dem gleichen Weg unterwegs. Für die war aber hier am Schwarzsee Schluss, bzw. begann die Abfahrt.

Wir schulterten unsere Räder mal wieder und reihten uns in den Strom der Wanderer, die über den Hörnligrat zur 3200 Meter hohen SAC-Hütte aufstiegen.




Bei einer Pause bemerkte ich, dass mein Hinterrad platt war. Wie hatte ich das denn bitte beim Hochtragen bzw. Schieben geschafft?

Unsere Räder erregten auf dem Grat große Aufmerksamkeit. Nicht nur die vielen Japaner zückten ihre Kameras, um ein Foto von uns zu erhaschen.




Bei knapp 3000 Meter sprach unser Navi: "Bei der nächsten Ausfahrt bitte die Autobahn verlassen und rechts halten."

Zuvor kleideten wir uns aber erstmal ordentlich ein. Dabei wurden wir von einem Engländer angesprochen, ob er denn vielleicht ein Foto von uns beiden bei der Abfahrt machen könne. "Na klar, gerne! Aber das würde wohl noch ein paar Minütchen dauern." - Kein Problem, er warte gerne, sagte er.
Wir hätten Gage verlangen sollen.

Unsere Abfahrt über Seickren nach Zmutt wurde in der Tourenbeschreibung als steil und schwierig beschrieben. Danach sah es aber zunächst nicht aus. Zwar spektakulär über diese Schutthalde, aber nicht besonders schwierig.




Doch da der Weg schräg im Hang hing und das Geröll ziemlich rutschig war, musste man doch ziemlich aufpassen. Ansonsten hätte man vermutlich eine spaßige Rutschpartie bis ins Tal gehabt.




Später kamen dann auch noch ein paar enge und sehr steile Kehren hinzu, an denen wir uns ein wenig austoben konnten.




Bei erreichen der Vegetationszone wurde der Trail zunächst wieder verblockter und sehr schön.




Später stießen wir auf einen flowigen Trail, der auch gerne von so manchem Downhiller genutzt wird. Da so langsam die angedrohten Gewitterwolken aufzogen, wollte ich nicht schon wieder einen Snakebite riskieren und nahm etwas Gas raus. Doch es half nichts. Aber immerhin war es offenbar nicht wieder ein Durchschlag, sondern eher ein scharfkantiger Stein, der einen kleinen Schnitt verursacht hat.

Immerhin waren diese drei Plattfüße und die Bremsprobleme bei Claus die einzigen Pannen des Urlaubs. Und abgesehen von ein paar Notabstiegen gab es auch keinerlei Unfälle zu vermelden.





Puh. Was bleibt mir da als Fazit zu sagen? Das Wallis ist ein sehr schönes Bike- und Wandergebiet mit unzähligen Trails.
Es war ein absolut geiler Urlaub! Vielen Dank noch mal an Claus für die Auswahl der Gegend und der Touren! Ich finde, das schreit nach Wiederholung!

Und wer fleissig bis zum Ende gelesen hat, bekommt hier noch die Links zu den Alben mit sämtlichen Fotos.
Mein IBC-Album mit einer Auswahl meiner und Claus' Fotos.
Und zwei Picasa-Alben mit sämtlichen Bildern und super Kommentaren von Claus:
Alle Bilder von Claus.
Alle Bilder von mir.


----------



## MieMaMeise (13. August 2009)

So dufte Bilder auf dieser Seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeJott (13. August 2009)

@ Pacman & Bagatellschaden:

Sehr geil !!!
Klasse Bilder ! 

Gerd


----------



## Bagatellschaden (13. August 2009)

Wunderbarer Bericht, Pascal!



PacMan schrieb:


> Wir hätten Gage verlangen sollen.




Uwe meinte, wir hätten uns die Mail-Adresse notieren sollen. Der Kerl hatte ja ein Monster-Tele auf seiner Kamera; das sind bestimmt gute Fotos geworden. Im Nachhinein...



PacMan schrieb:


> Es war ein absolut geiler Urlaub! Vielen Dank noch mal an Claus für die Auswahl der Gegend und der Touren! Ich finde, das schreit nach Wiederholung!



Es war mir eine Freude, mit Dir das Wallis zur erobern! Jederzeit wieder!

Claus.


----------



## sun909 (13. August 2009)

Wow!

Das macht Laune auf mehr Rad fahren; schön auch, dass ihr heil geblieben seid und der Heli nicht notwendig war, um euch runterzubringen... 

Und Respekt für die Tragerei, waren ja einige HM, die ihr die Räder gebuckelt habt 

grüße
sun909


----------



## Daywalker74 (13. August 2009)

daumen:

super, wo ihr da hochgekraxelt seidunglaublich. RESCHPEKT

uwe braucht keine bilder mehr für den monat im kbu-kalender.
die besten 10 von euren touren  zum abstimmen


----------



## sun909 (14. August 2009)

Hallo TTler,

seid ihr am Sonntag unterwegs? Irgend etwas, wo man sich anschließen kann? 

In "Nicht-Olli"-Geschwindigkeit 

schöne grüße
Carsten


----------



## Enrgy (14. August 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> In "Nicht-Olli"-Geschwindigkeit



Klar, auf den Bummler muß man immer warten. Da wird man garnicht warm!


----------



## mohlo (15. August 2009)

+++ BREAKING NEWS +++ BREAKING NEWS +++ BREAKING NEWS +++ BREAKING NEWS +++

*(Brühl im Rheinland) Best of Ville Tour 2009*
Die Just for Fun Riders starten am 11. Oktober 2009 ihren ersten Rekordversuch. Werden Sie es schaffen, Ihre Dienstagsrunden zu übertreffen und so einiges an Staub in der Ville aufzuwirbeln? Werden die Zufahrtstrassen zum Startpunkt mit kilometerlangen Staus verstopft sein? Wird der "Grüne Würfel" unser Tempo halten können? Bleibt ein Stein auf dem anderen? Fragen ünber Fragen!

Mehr Infos unter  *mtb.mohlberg.de*

+++ BREAKING NEWS +++ BREAKING NEWS +++ BREAKING NEWS +++ BREAKING NEWS +++


----------



## Daywalker74 (15. August 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hallo TTler,
> 
> seid ihr am Sonntag unterwegs? Irgend etwas, wo man sich anschließen kann?
> 
> ...



meinereiner wird morgen nicht an der tomburg erscheinen. werde das rad mit den dünnen reifen vorziehen. fahre die RTF in bonn. die geht in bonn an der hardtberghalle los.

machts gut.

gruß thomas


----------



## Günni69 (16. August 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> meinereiner wird morgen nicht an der tomburg erscheinen. werde das rad mit den dünnen reifen vorziehen. fahre die RTF in bonn. die geht in bonn an der hardtberghalle los.
> 
> machts gut.
> 
> gruß thomas



Hi Thomas,

bist du zufällig auch am 01.08. die RTF in Wesseling mitgefahren?
Bist mir nämlich irgendwo in der Eifel in einem Affenzahn entgegen gekommen. Das war genau auf den 2 km wo man die Strecke auch wieder zurück gefahren ist.
Habe dich leider zu spät erkannt.


----------



## Daywalker74 (17. August 2009)

Hi Günni!

Na komm, 84km/h ist doch net schnell.

Nein, bin die RTF nicht mitgefahren. Habe selber ne Tour gemacht. Wußte aber auch nicht, das da eine war. War deshalb so schnell, weil mein Arbeitgeber mich noch erwartete.

Bis bald mal.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (18. August 2009)

Hallo Jungs,
wer Lust hat, vor dem schlammigen Herbst noch einmal ein paar knackige Trails im 7G zu testen, ist herzlich eingeladen:

9 auf einen Streich!

Würde mich freuen, den ein oder anderen, der nicht in Italien weilt, zu sehen 

Schöne Grüße
Carsten


----------



## Stunt-beck (18. August 2009)

Tja Carsten da hast du dann Pech. Wie schon gesagt wir sind an dem Tag auf dem Rückweg vom Gardasee. Oder teilweise auf der Weiterfahrt Richtung Ligure.

Gruß Micha


----------



## Redfraggle (21. August 2009)

Wie schaut´s Jungs und Mädels, Morgennachmittag jemand Lust und Zeit
ein Ründchen zu drehen?


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. August 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Wie schaut´s Jungs und Mädels, Morgennachmittag jemand Lust und Zeit
> ein Ründchen zu drehen?



Lust schon aber leider meinen Sohn, muß also mal wieder verzichten. Wünsche aber viel Spass. 

Ach ja Barbara, kann es sein das ich dich letzten Sonntag mit RR auf dem Rodderberg gesehen habe?


----------



## Rote Laterne (21. August 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Tja Carsten da hast du dann Pech. Wie schon gesagt wir sind an dem Tag auf dem Rückweg vom Gardasee. Oder teilweise auf der Weiterfahrt Richtung Ligure.
> 
> Gruß Micha



Na vielleicht sieht man sich ja 

Wir kommen am 03.09. am Gardasee an und bleiben dann noch bis 08.09.
Mit [email protected] bin ich schon mal zum Eis verabredet


----------



## Andreas-MTB (21. August 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Wie schaut´s Jungs und Mädels, Morgennachmittag jemand Lust und Zeit
> ein Ründchen zu drehen?



Wir fahren bestimmt, könnte allerdings erst später Nachmittag werden. Vorher ist Familienfest auf Grafenwerth angesagt, natürlich mit den Halben


----------



## RennKröte (21. August 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Wie schaut´s Jungs und Mädels, Morgennachmittag jemand Lust und Zeit
> ein Ründchen zu drehen?



Huhu
Ja Lust auf jeden Fall, aber derzeit haben wir irgendwie so ne Magen-Darm-Verstimmung....voll fies...

Wenn das morgen weg ist, dann bestimmt!!!
Was hast Du so vor???

Lg Krötchen


----------



## Daywalker74 (21. August 2009)

Juten Tach!

Hey Bruda,wie sieht es aus mit einer TT-Tour von der Tomburg am Sonntag? Vielleicht richtung Steinbach? So wie das Wetter werden soll, kann man da ja mal reinhüpfen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## meg-71 (21. August 2009)

Hola Kolegas

hätte auch lust auf eine Tour am Sonntag ab Tomburg.
Sa. habe ich auch noch nix vor wenn jemand lust hat?



Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (21. August 2009)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Huhu
> Ja Lust auf jeden Fall, aber derzeit haben wir irgendwie so ne Magen-Darm-Verstimmung....voll fies...
> 
> Wenn das morgen weg ist, dann bestimmt!!!
> ...



Och, bin da flexibel.
Könnte KoFo, 7GB oder auch Tomburg sein.
Würde allerdings gerne nicht ganz so früh starten, Haushaltspflichten!
Mit dem Guiding müßten wir uns auch was überlegen, aber vielleicht lädt Uwe mir nochmal ne schöne Tour auf´s Gecko!

@ stunt-beck:ja das war ich, nachdem ich die Wasserburgenroute hoch 
                   und runter gefahren bin,schwitz!


----------



## MasifCentralier (21. August 2009)

Sonntag bin ich auch badei.


----------



## Redfraggle (21. August 2009)

Falls Sonntag  Mädchenkompatibel, würde ich den auch gerne fahren.
Würde bedeuten Samstag eher etwas anderes.
Bin letztens im KoFo gewesen, könnten wir ja nochmal fahren.
Sind allerdings wenig Höhmes.


----------



## RennKröte (22. August 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Och, bin da flexibel.
> Könnte KoFo, 7GB oder auch Tomburg sein.
> Würde allerdings gerne nicht ganz so früh starten, Haushaltspflichten!
> Mit dem Guiding müßten wir uns auch was überlegen, aber vielleicht lädt Uwe mir nochmal ne schöne Tour auf´s Gecko!
> ...




Huhu Liebelein 

Ich fürchte ich kann immer noch nicht, hatte heute Nacht ab vier andauernd ganz starke Bauchkrämpfe...und seit ich wach bin so alle 45 Min. wieder 

Keine Ahnung wie lange das noch geht, aber ich glaub radeln ist da nicht so der Knaller.

Ich hoffe morgen ist´s weg.

Was macht ihr denn heute ABend?!


----------



## Redfraggle (22. August 2009)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Huhu Liebelein
> 
> Ich fürchte ich kann immer noch nicht, hatte heute Nacht ab vier andauernd ganz starke Bauchkrämpfe...und seit ich wach bin so alle 45 Min. wieder
> 
> ...



Trifft sich gut, bin auch nicht ganz fit (leichtes Kratzen im Hals).
Vielleicht explore ich ganz gemach ein bißchen.

Sind heute Abend eingeladen.
Gute Besserung und bis spätestens Freitag
Lg. Barbara


----------



## Handlampe (22. August 2009)

Morgen gibt es dann also eine "Mädchenkompatible" Tour ab der Tomburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (23. August 2009)

Zitat Tourausschreibung:
..."vielleicht mal kurz in die Steinbachtalsperre zum Abkühlen"...

Ich hoffe doch auf entsprechende Fotodokumente für den KBU-Kalender, mindestens 2 BikerInnen und nur von vorne!


----------



## Redfraggle (23. August 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Zitat Tourausschreibung:
> ..."vielleicht mal kurz in die Steinbachtalsperre zum Abkühlen"...
> 
> Ich hoffe doch auf entsprechende Fotodokumente für den KBU-Kalender, mindestens 2 BikerInnen und nur von vorne!



Tse,tse,tse....auch ein schöner Rücken kann entzücken!


----------



## Tazz (23. August 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Tse,tse,tse....auch ein schöner Rücken kann entzücken!



Barbara, meisten sind aber nicht schön


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. August 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Barbara, meisten sind aber nicht schön



jenau von vorne is viel schöner


----------



## Handlampe (23. August 2009)

Hier ein paar Bilder von der mädelskompatiblen heutigen Tour:

Naja, viele Mädels waren mal wieder nicht dabei, genauer gesagt eigentlich nur Eins...ein rotes Fraggle. 
Ansonsten sollte die Tour dann doch als Gourmet-Tour in die TT-Analen eingehen. 
Es wurde eigentlich mehr gefuttert als gefahren.

Entweder direkt vom Baum:







wobei es hier reichlich Auswahl gab: Von Pflaumen, Mirabellen über Brombeeren reichte die Palette.
Bildmaterial über die Freßorgie an der Steinbachtalsperre fehlt (zum Glück)

Achja...es wurde auch Rad gefahren um wenigstens ein paar Kalorien wieder zu verbrennen.





Ein gern gesehener Gastfahrer von einem mir nicht bekannten Team (muß wohl was Holländisches sein) war dieses Mal mit Sohn angereist.

Die Strecke verlief klassisch kreuz und quer durch den Rheinbacher Stadtwald.
An Merzbach vorbei hinauf Richtung Neukirchen:






Eine kleine Neuerung gab es dann hinter der Madbachtalsperre. Eine nette flowige Abfahrt, welche ich bis jetzt nur mit Oli hinauf gefahren bin. 
Der klassische Trail zur Steinbachtalsperre beendete diese unnötige Fahrerei. Es folgte die viel wichtigere oben schon angedeutete Völlerei.
Hier trafen wir dann auch tatsächlich noch drei weitere Teammitglieder des holländischen Radclubs, welche mit dem Rennrad unterwegs waren.

5 Kilo p.P. schwerer wurde das Gewässer dann umrundet.






Eigentlich stand jetzt beim TT-Triatlon: _biken-futtern-schwimmen_ die dritte Disziplin auf dem Programm. Allerdings war dann nur Thomas diszipliniert genug um diese Disziplin dann auch in die Tat umzusetzen, indem er in die Fluten der SBTS sprang.

Am ehemaligen Kloster Schweinheim






stand dann noch einmal die zweite Disziplin im Mittelpunkt.

Auf der weiteren Fahrt stellten wir dann noch fest, das diese orangen Trikots abfärben:






und das einige Wege vielleicht wieder ein wenig gewässert werden sollten:






Den Abschluß bildete dann wieder der Rheinbacher Stadtwald mit seinen Teichen und schmalen Wegen mit den dazugehörigen Brückchen:







Schön war's


----------



## Trekki (23. August 2009)

Ja, schön wars. Vielen Dank an den Guide für diesen Tag.

Ein Gourmet-Höhepunkt waren auch die Mirabellen.

Gruss aus Holland!


----------



## meg-71 (23. August 2009)

Auch von mir ein Dankeschön für diese Genusstour. Zum Abschluss habe ich dann noch ein Abendessen spendiert bekommen, sodaß die Kalorienbilanz für den heutigen Tag auch positiv ausfällt.

Auch tolle Bilder von der Tour, wobei von der Regieanweisung streng darauf geachtet wurde das auch Gruppenbilder gemacht wurden. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Daywalker74 (23. August 2009)

jau, scheeeee wars! vielen lieben dank an alle mitfahrer für diesen tollen tag

bis zur nächsten tour.

gruß thomas


----------



## Redfraggle (23. August 2009)

Tja Mädels, da habt ihr wirklich ´was verpasst!
War alles dabei,was eine goile Tour so ausmacht:
Super Wetter, schöne Pfade,lecker Essen (auch aus Mutter Natur) und nette Mitfahrer.
Ein großes Dankeschön an den guide


----------



## Stunt-beck (24. August 2009)

So wie ich das sehe, hätte ich da sogar noch mit Backkomentator Patrick mitfahren können. Schade schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (24. August 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> So wie ich das sehe, hätte ich da sogar noch mit Backkomentator Patrick mitfahren können. Schade schade.



Nun, ich weiß nicht.
Waren schon ein paar knackige Trails bergab sowie bergauf dabei;
´ne andere Nummer wie im Kottenforst!


----------



## Handlampe (27. August 2009)

Der kommende Sonntag ist der Letzte in diesem Monat, also eigentlich: TT Auswärtsspiel

...macht mal Vorschläge...hätte mal wieder Lust wo anders zu fahren...


----------



## Handlampe (27. August 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Der kommende Sonntag ist der Letzte in diesem Monat, also eigentlich: TT Auswärtsspiel
> 
> ...macht mal Vorschläge...hätte mal wieder Lust wo anders zu fahren...



...mach ich direkt mal den ersten Vorschlag 

Von Leimbach (kurz vor Adenau) in die tiefe Sackeifel, grobe Richtung Mayen, am Schluß vorbei am Nürburgring zurück.

Fahrtechnisch keine großen Herausforderungen, landschaftlich allerdings sehr schön.
67km und 1700Hm


----------



## Bagatellschaden (27. August 2009)

Wie wär's mit einem Ausflug nach Winterberg? Da können wir uns rechtzeitig vorm Gardasee-Trip noch hübsch was antun. Oder den Rädern - je nach Gusto.


----------



## surftigresa (27. August 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Wie wär's mit einem Ausflug nach Winterberg? Da können wir uns rechtzeitig vorm Gardasee-Trip noch hübsch was antun. Oder den Rädern - je nach Gusto.


 
Die "Tour" bin ich am Montag schon mal "abgefahren". 
Fotos gibt es hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/21101

Kann ich aber Sonntags nicht empfehlen. Sind zwar keine Wanderer unterwegs, aber zu viele Geschwindigkeitsbolzer mit ganz viel Federweg. 

Ansonsten eine ziemlich geile Abwechslung, wenn man mal müde Beine hat.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (27. August 2009)

Coole Wurst! Ich glaub', da muss ich wirklich mal hin.

Okay, das sag ich dauernd, ich weiß...


----------



## meg-71 (27. August 2009)

Eifel ist immer gut


----------



## MieMaMeise (27. August 2009)

Bin am Sonntag im Auftrag der Demokratie unterwegs. Daher leider nicht dabei. Aber bis zum fünften ists ja nicht mehr lange.


----------



## Holzlarer (27. August 2009)

Hallo,

wenn sich für "tiefe Sackeifel" entschieden wird, wäre ich gerne dabei. Hoffe allerdings Tempo wird langsam. 

Gruß Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (27. August 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Bin am Sonntag im Auftrag der Demokratie unterwegs.



Mit dem Dienstwagen etwa?


----------



## MieMaMeise (27. August 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Mit dem Dienstwagen etwa?


Nee. Nur ne kleine Party.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (27. August 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Nee. Nur ne kleine Party.



Also nur "40 Tänzer und Tänzerinnen, 80 Musiker und 300 einfache Gerichte". (Asterix & Kleopatra).


----------



## Handlampe (28. August 2009)

Winterberg hätt ich auch gut gefunden, allerdings muß ich da Melanie zustimmen: Am WE bestimmt zu voll.

Daher hab ich mal den Termin für die Sackeifel rein gesetzt.


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. August 2009)

Habe mich angemeldet


----------



## MasifCentralier (28. August 2009)

N'Abend
ich hab für Morgen ne kleine Tour reingestellt, sozusagen eine Weltpremiere
Wird eher gemütlich fahr wohl mit dem Freerider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (28. August 2009)

Mensch Uwe, das ist ja ein Andrang für Sonntag. Da kann ich ja gar nichts zu essen mitbringen. Soviel passt nicht in meinen Rucksack.


----------



## supasini (28. August 2009)

Hi Seb,
auf der Strecke 5h - hast du jetzt ein 25 kg Rad oder hast du die Verfahrer schon eingeplant? 
ich bin das WE nochmal in Sachen EifelX für die Bike unterwegs, werde dann ab nächste Woche wieder aus dem langen Sommerloch auftauchen


----------



## MasifCentralier (28. August 2009)

Gefühlt sinds bestimmt 25 (in echt so 16)
Nee, aber ich dachte mit Mittagspause iwo käme das schon hin.


----------



## Handlampe (29. August 2009)

Vielleicht gesellen sich ja morgen noch ein paar Teilnehmer vom Gardaseetripp dazu...


----------



## meg-71 (29. August 2009)

Kleine info von Vorort. In Adenau ist morgen Strassenfest und somit die Hauptstrasse ab Ortseingang gesperrt. Der Zugang zum Plusmarkt ist frei aber der Parkplatz folglich stärker besetzt. An der Straße ins Industriegebiet dürfte aber genug Platz sein.
Desweiteren, wie schauts den aus mit Fahrgemeinschaft ab Meckenheim?
Gruß Michael bis morgen


----------



## Handlampe (29. August 2009)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Kleine info von Vorort. In Adenau ist morgen Strassenfest und somit die Hauptstrasse ab Ortseingang gesperrt. Der Zugang zum Plusmarkt ist frei aber der Parkplatz folglich stärker besetzt. An der Straße ins Industriegebiet dürfte aber genug Platz sein.
> Desweiteren, wie schauts den aus mit Fahrgemeinschaft ab Meckenheim?
> Gruß Michael bis morgen



...danke für die Info Micha. Ich werde wohl Oli in Meckenheim abholen, leider bekomme ich nur 2 Personen+Räder in mein Auto, mein Bruder ist ja mit seinem Raumwunder schon unterwegs in die Alpen....


----------



## meg-71 (29. August 2009)

Zusatzinfo: es muß auch mit Stau gerechnet werden.
Ich bekomme in mein Raumwunder leider nur ein Rad rein

Michael


----------



## shmee (30. August 2009)

Moin moin,

komme vom Thread der Dienstags im 7-Gebirge Gemütlichfahrer und hatte mich hier auch mal angemeldet. Wie schwer ist denn das Industriegebiet als total Ortsunerfahrener zu finden? Oder anders, ich komme aus Bonn, d.h. ich könnte auch in Meckenheim oder sonstwo dazustoßen und dann hinterhergurken, würde wilde Verfahrorgien evtl. ausschließen.

Ich hinterlass mal noch mein Nummer, falls ich verloren geh: Christian, 01sieben9/vier5acht5zwei0sechs

Bis gleich dann.
Christian


----------



## Handlampe (30. August 2009)

shmee schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> komme vom Thread der Dienstags im 7-Gebirge Gemütlichfahrer und hatte mich hier auch mal angemeldet. Wie schwer ist denn das Industriegebiet als total Ortsunerfahrener zu finden? Oder anders, ich komme aus Bonn, d.h. ich könnte auch in Meckenheim oder sonstwo dazustoßen und dann hinterhergurken, würde wilde Verfahrorgien evtl. ausschließen.
> 
> ...



Hi Christian

Das Industriegebiet bzw. der PLUS Markt sind einfach zu finden, da sie sich direkt am Ortseingang von Adenau befinden (wenn du aus Richtung Altenahr gekommen bist.)


----------



## meg-71 (30. August 2009)

Industriegebiet ist die Straße die hinter dem Bahnhof entlang verläuft kann man nicht verfehlen. Fahr ruhig erst mal auf den Plusparkplatz und dann kommt man automatisch auf die Straße ins Industriegebiet wenn mann weiter nach hinten durchfährt.
Sammel könnte man sich ja so gegen  10nach 10 an dem Parkplatz an der Karlenborner Höhe rechts an dem Restaurant.
Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (30. August 2009)

Das hört sich ja doch recht leicht zu finden an. Ich pack dann mal meine sieben Sachen und schau, dass ich um 10:10 am Parkplatz Kalenborner Höhe aufschlage, soweit der Treffpunkt steht. Ansonsten trifft man sich am Plusparkplatz.


----------



## meg-71 (30. August 2009)

Treffpunkt steht.
So muß jetzt noch meinen Bürgepflichten nachkommen. 
Bis gleich Michael


----------



## shmee (30. August 2009)

Alles klar, bis gleich.


----------



## Redfraggle (30. August 2009)

meg-71 schrieb:


> So muß jetzt noch meinen Bürgepflichten nachkommen.
> Bis gleich Michael



Sehr brav!


----------



## shmee (30. August 2009)

Also hier mal die vorläufigen Wahlergebnisse aus der Sackeifel:
Olli: 1 Platten
Uwe: 2 gerissene Speichen, 2 Platte 
Dirk: 1 Platten
Micha: 1 Platten am Parkplatz ganz am Ende, ob der auch zählt? 
Irgendwas vergessen?

War ne schöne Tour, das Wetter hat ja auch mitgespielt, traumhaft.
Schönen Abend noch und Gruß,
Christian


----------



## MieMaMeise (30. August 2009)

Aber ihr seid schon noch Rad gefahren?


----------



## meg-71 (30. August 2009)

Eine schöne Tour war das mal wieder mit tollen Aussichtspunkten bei schönstem Wetter. 
Auch mit den sonstige Höhepunkten einer Team Tomburg Tour von platten Reifen bis gerissenen Speichen, aber nichts konnte uns aufhalten.
Fürs Protokol bei mir stehen 1802HM und 72km auf der Uhr bei einen lockeren 14er schnitt.

Gruß Michael


----------



## meg-71 (30. August 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Aber ihr seid schon noch Rad gefahren?



Na von alleine gehen die sachen ja nich kapput


----------



## Holzlarer (30. August 2009)

Herrlich wars in der Sackeifel mit ihren schönen Heidelandschaften und weiten Ausblicken. Und da es teilweise sehr staubig war, konnte man auch ruhigen Gewissens in der Pause die trockenen Kehlen mit Radler spülen. 

Hatten wir jetzt eigentlich abschließend geklärt, warum die Sackeifel Sackeifel heißt????

Gruß und allen ne schöne Woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (31. August 2009)

Schön war's

Ich hab mir wieder die Schweinekappe verdient.

Schöne Aussichten gab es....auch wenn sie manchmal etwas frech waren:








Ein paar mehr Bilder gibt es später.


----------



## Enrgy (31. August 2009)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Na von alleine gehen die sachen ja nich kapput



Da wär ich mir bei Uwe nicht so sicher....


----------



## Bagatellschaden (31. August 2009)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Hatten wir jetzt eigentlich abschließend geklärt, warum die Sackeifel Sackeifel heißt????



Eine naturräumlich-geographische Bezeichnung (wie Hocheifel, Schneifel, Ost-Eifel) ist es nicht. Die Sackeifel gibt's irgendwie auch zweimal: die Region zwischen Adenau, Daun und Mayen wird im Volksmund so genannt. Man findet den Begriff aber auch für den Streifen zwischen Aachen und Trier. Für dort habe ich einen Erklärungsansatz gefunden, nachdem von der - mittelalterlichen - Verbindungsstraße zwischen Trier und Aachen einstmals  nur Stichwege zu den Dörfern abgingen - um in diesen wie Sackgassen zu enden. Auf einer Karte mag das so ausgesehen haben, als hingen links und rechts der Straße die Dörfer wie Säcke.

Da in früherer Zeit mit der Kohlenstraße (vom Rhein über Adenau nach Trier) auch durch die Osteifel eine wichtige Verbindungsachse führte, könnte hier ebenfalls obiger Erklärungsansatz funktionieren.

Wer kann weiter zur Erhellung beitragen?


----------



## Schnucki (31. August 2009)

meg-71 schrieb:


> E
> Fürs Protokol bei mir stehen 1802HM und 72km auf der Uhr bei einen lockeren 14er schnitt.
> 
> Gruß Michael





Da habt ihr mich ja echt ganz schön ordentlich mitgeschleift  
Die Jungs haben sich echt Mühe gegeben mich immer weiter zu motivieren, nachdem ich schon nach der Hälfte der Strecke verzweifelt nach ner Abkürzung nach Hause gesucht habe...

Aber Uwe hatte ja kein Erbarmen...ich sag nur tendenziell bergab....

Das nächste mal nehme ich mir dann so'n Seil mit, die die gemischten Teams es früher bei der Transalp hatten, womit dann die Damen die Berge hochgeschleift wurden...

Positver Nebeneffekt der Tour... ich habe keine Angst mehr vor kommenden WE 

An alle, namentlich:
 Uwe (Der Unerbittterliche), 
Michael (Spezialized-Rot), 
Michael (Mopedfan), 
Olli (Canyon-Mitstreiter), 
Dirk (von den Alpen gerade zurück) und 
Christian (auch schon mal Dienstags-Mitfahrer)
Ganz großes Dankeschön 

So...jetzt hab ich mir doch mal wieder nen Eis mit Eierlikör verdient ... oder Uwe


----------



## Handlampe (31. August 2009)

Schnucki schrieb:


> An alle, namentlich:
> Uwe (Der Unerbittterliche),
> Michael (Spezialized-Rot),
> Michael (Mopedfan),
> ...




...braves Mädchen, das hast du wohl...


----------



## meg-71 (31. August 2009)

Schnucki schrieb:


> Da habt ihr mich ja echt ganz schön ordentlich mitgeschleift
> Die Jungs haben sich echt Mühe gegeben mich immer weiter zu motivieren, nachdem ich schon nach der Hälfte der Strecke verzweifelt nach ner Abkürzung nach Hause gesucht habe...



Naja in Form von deinem Lotec Navi, konnte uns ja noch nicht mal zur Mittagspause zur Erhellung unserse Standpunktes beitragen, blieb Dir ja auch nichts anderes übrig als tapfer durchzuhalten.
Für Sonntag in St.Ingbet mit nur 1400hm also ein super Trainig, und ich schau dann mal nach nem Seil

Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (31. August 2009)

So möchte auch noch meinen Sempf hinzugeben. Es war mal wieder wie immer eine wunderbare Tour. Dank an alle Mitfahrer. Hat wie immer Spass gemacht. Noch einmal besonderen Dank an Sandra, die uns nach dem besagtem Eis mit Eierlikör, erklärte das die Jäger ihr Wild tot blasen. Das gab uns dann doch den richtigen Antrieb die Tour fortzusetzen oder Uwe und Olli sehe ich das falsch? So Leute es sind nun nur noch 5 Tage und der Gardasee ist unser

Grüße an alle Micha


----------



## Bagatellschaden (31. August 2009)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Für Sonntag in St.Ingbet mit nur 1400hm also ein super Trainig,



Täusch Dich da mal nicht. In Dengmatt (saarländisch für St. Ingbert) geht's gefühlt 30Hm senkrecht rauf, 30Hm moderat runter, 30Hm senkrecht rauf,... Und das alles auf sandigem Waldboden. Viel Spaß in meiner Heimat.

Claus.


----------



## Enrgy (31. August 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> ...30Hm senkrecht rauf, 30Hm moderat runter, 30Hm senkrecht rauf,...



...da wär ich auch abgehauen!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (31. August 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...da wär ich auch abgehauen!



Könnte man meinen. Aber: im Buntsandstein-dominierten Südosten gibt es sehr viele feine Trails - fast so schön wie im Pfälzer Wald. Da nimmt man das fehlende gravitative Potential in Kauf. Und: es gibt im Saarland keine Wegbreitenregelung sondern nur vereinzelte lokale Wegsperrungen. Ich kenne genau: eine. Und die hat ihre Berechtigung.


----------



## Schnucki (1. September 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Noch einmal besonderen Dank an Sandra, die uns nach dem besagtem Eis mit Eierlikör, erklärte das die Jäger ihr Wild tot blasen.



Und weil es so schön ist habe ich Dir auch gleich mal die passende Seite rausgesucht
Sau tot: http://www.langmaack.com/jagdsignale-dateien/sau_tot.mp3
Fuchs tot: http://www.langmaack.com/jagdsignale-dateien/fuchs_tot.mp3
Hase tot: http://www.langmaack.com/jagdsignale-dateien/hase_tot.mp3
MTBler tot: http://www.langmaack.com/jagdsignale-dateien/jagdvorbei_halali.mp3


----------



## Daywalker74 (13. September 2009)

juten tach zusammen!

so, nach fast 14std heimfahrt gestern vom gardasee, ist man wieder im verregnetem deutschland angekommen. die letzten 2 wochen in den bergen waren einfach unbeschreiblich.

möchte mich hiermit schon mal bei alle bedanken, die so einen traumhaften urlaub erst möglich gemacht haben


----------



## PacMan (13. September 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> so, nach fast 14std heimfahrt gestern vom gardasee...


Oh, da hab ich mit meiner Zug-Bus-Flug-Zug Kombination ja doch noch 'nen guten Schnitt gemacht. (Und vielen Dank nochmal an Mikkael für's Taxi zum Bahnhof.)
Hoffe, ihr hattet noch 'nen schönen, unfallfreien Abschlusstag.

Vielen Dank für's Mitnehmen zu diesem wundervollen Urlaub!


----------



## MieMaMeise (13. September 2009)

Wir hatten es gestern in 10h geschafft. Nur warum sind wir vor Claus und Melanie los und haben sie dann unterwegs wieder überholt? 
Wege voll wilder Kraft und herber Schönheit konnten wir auch am letzten Tag noch befahren. Leider hast du das kulinarische Massaker noch verpasst.


----------



## robikhan (13. September 2009)

Hallöle,
wir waren um 9.30h in Meckenheim, wobei wir 2h Schlafpause für Angelo (Autofahrer) eingelegt haben. Hatten so noch den ganzen Tag zur Verfügung.

Vielen Dank nochmal an Alle - vor allem an die Organisation, denn es passte irgendwie alles!!!
Beim nächsten Trip bin ich, sofern das vom Urlaub passt, auch jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## AGE73 (13. September 2009)

Hi, 

wollte mich Robert anschließen, es war wirklich eine tolle Woche......
vor allem durch das tolle Team! (wie eine kleine Familie)

Danke an alle, auch das für mich immer noch ein Brötchen übrig war

Ciao
Angelo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (13. September 2009)

Danke für die schöne Tour gestern .

Es war alles mit dabei, was eine TT -Tour ausmacht:

- Defekt bei einem TT´ler




- Herrliche Panoramen




- Anspruchsvolle Abfahrten




- Zeit zum entspannen und fotografieren 


 



- schöne Landschaften 


 



- idyllische Seen 




- blühende Felder (Raps im September ) 




- Information vom Guide 


 



Danke, war schön mit Euch


----------



## Rote Laterne (14. September 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> juten tach zusammen!
> 
> so, nach fast 14std heimfahrt gestern vom gardasee, ist man wieder im verregnetem deutschland angekommen. die letzten 2 wochen in den bergen waren einfach unbeschreiblich.
> 
> möchte mich hiermit schon mal bei alle bedanken, die so einen traumhaften urlaub erst möglich gemacht haben




Schön, dann können wir unser Eis ja hier genießen. Am Gardasee hast Du Dich ja leider nicht gemeldet  (Handy aus?)

Aber ich schliess mich Dir an: 2 Wochen in den Bergen - traumhaft ... nur die Bürowände sind jetzt noch enger.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (14. September 2009)

Jau, sehr schöne Tour Micha! Und hier der Verursacher der schönen Bilder


----------



## sibby08 (14. September 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Jau, sehr schöne Tour Micha! Und hier der Verursacher der schönen Bilder


 
Ich wusste garnicht, dass ich noch so eine athletische Figur habe


----------



## Andreas-MTB (14. September 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Ich wusste garnicht, dass ich noch so eine athletische Figur habe


Optimale Lichtverhältnisse


----------



## mikkael (14. September 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Wir hatten es gestern in 10h geschafft.


Thomas und ich in 14. Und Gottard? Leck mich fett! 

Frei nach _Mr. Meise_: Wenn meine Mutter wüsste was ich alles gefahren bin, hätte sie mich nie hingeschickt! 

Somit nochmals einen herzlichen Dank an alle 

*Was war das für ein geiler Urlaub!*

Mikkael


PS. Bitte alle Anschriften (ggf Kontaktdaten) per pn, damit die DVD's diese Woche zugeschickt werden können.


----------



## blitzfitz (14. September 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Thomas und ich in 14. Und Gottard? Leck mich fett!
> 
> Frei nach _Mr. Meise_: Wenn meine Mutter wüsste was ich alles gefahren bin, hätte sie mich nie hingeschickt!
> 
> ...



Jau, besser geht's nimmer. 

Ralf


----------



## Daywalker74 (14. September 2009)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> Jau, besser geht's nimmer.
> 
> Ralf



Der erste Arbeitstag heut.....:kotz:
Wenn ich bedenke, was man letzte Woche um diese Zeit gemacht hat aber nur mit lecker Wein

Könnte

Tja, Laternchen, was soll ich dazu noch schreiben. War da halt mit dem Rad eruss


----------



## Enrgy (14. September 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


>



Zu welcher nachtschlafenen Zeit haste denn das Bild gemacht? Nach dem letzten Wein auf der Liege eingepennt oder wegen der anstehenden Heimreise schon so früh wach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (15. September 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Zu welcher nachtschlafenen Zeit haste denn das Bild gemacht? Nach dem letzten Wein auf der Liege eingepennt oder wegen der anstehenden Heimreise schon so früh wach?


Das... ähmm.. war mein Zimmer! 

Und die Zeit? War uns allen wurscht, die "Zeit stand still" (nach Rush).


----------



## sun909 (15. September 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,
wir begeben uns ja diese Woche auch mit ein paar Leuten an den Lago 

Mag mir vielleicht jemand ein paar Tracks schicken von ein paar schönen Touren?

Sowas scheint ihr ja gefahren zu sein 

Wir haben zwar unseren Guide dabei, wollen aber selber ein wenig exploren...

Wäre prima, vielen Dank im Voraus!

grüße
Carsten


----------



## Bagatellschaden (15. September 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Mag mir vielleicht jemand ein paar Tracks schicken von ein paar schönen Touren?
> 
> [...]
> 
> Wir haben zwar unseren Guide dabei, wollen aber selber ein wenig exploren...



Wie jetzt: Tracks nachfahren oder Exploren?


----------



## sun909 (15. September 2009)

Also,

am Track anschauen und vor Ort mit Karte und gesammelten Ausdrucken von Moser und Konsorten ein wenig "verfeinern" 

So besser  ?

grüße
Carsten


----------



## Rote Laterne (15. September 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Der erste Arbeitstag heut.....:kotz:
> Wenn ich bedenke, was man letzte Woche um diese Zeit gemacht hat aber nur mit lecker Wein
> 
> Könnte
> ...




Ja - könnt auch heulen, wenn ich mir so die Bürowände anschaue 

Und beim Anruf waren wir auch grad mit dem Rad eruss  irgendwo vor Arco und hofften auf ein gemeinsames Eis.
So hab ich den Zwei allein gegessen 

LG Laternchen
(Ich hab solche Sehnsucht - ich will zurück in die Berge ... frei nach DenÄrzten)


----------



## Bagatellschaden (15. September 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> So besser  ?



Besser. Aber ich erkenne da eine gewisse Diskordanz in unserem Verständnis von "Exploren". Egal. 
Einen Tipp, wenn auch keinen Track (elektronischer Krempel kommt mir nicht mehr ans Bike), hätte ich: die Tour am Pasubio mit dem Foxy-Downhill ist die einstündige Anfahrt wert! Vielleicht erfragst Du davon den Track. Die anderen Touren richten sich weitgehend nach Moser et al. oder nach Wegnummer (z.B. 601, 120,...) und sind auch tracklos nachfahrbar.

Viel Spaß im Schutt
Claus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (15. September 2009)

Hi Claus,
ja, wenn wir "exploren", haben wir noch eine Gruppe mit dabei. 

Da die nicht alle fahrtechnisch so fit sind, nehmen wir lieber vorhandenes Material als Grundlage. 

Ich selber habe kein Problem mit meiner Verfahrgarantie  , aber anderen, nicht so fitten, möchte ich das nicht unbedingt zumuten...

Vielen Dank für den Tip, nehme ich mit auf. 

Ansonsten komme ich danach gerne nochmal auf dein Angebot der Feierabendrunde bei dir mit etwas mehr Anspruch zurück  !

schöne grüße
Carsten


----------



## GelattoMaximus (15. September 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Besser. Aber ich erkenne da eine gewisse Diskordanz in unserem Verständnis von "Exploren". Egal.
> Einen Tipp, wenn auch keinen Track (elektronischer Krempel kommt mir nicht mehr ans Bike), hätte ich: die Tour am Pasubio mit dem Foxy-Downhill ist die einstündige Anfahrt wert! Vielleicht erfragst Du davon den Track. Die anderen Touren richten sich weitgehend nach Moser et al. oder nach Wegnummer (z.B. 601, 120,...) und sind auch tracklos nachfahrbar.
> 
> Viel Spaß im Schutt
> Claus.


Und du meinst die sind technisch so fit den 601 komplett zu fahren!
Dann mal Hals und Beinbruch!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (15. September 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ich selber habe kein Problem mit meiner Verfahrgarantie  , aber anderen, nicht so fitten, möchte ich das nicht unbedingt zumuten...



Das ist weise. Ich kenn das Problem... 
Auch ohne Verfahrer können die Wege am Gardasee weniger fitte Fahrer schnell überfordern.



sun909 schrieb:


> Ansonsten komme ich danach gerne nochmal auf dein Angebot der Feierabendrunde bei dir mit etwas mehr Anspruch zurück  !



Freitag Nachmittag? Oder biste dann schon unterwegs?


@GelattoMaximus
Das war keine Empfehlung sondern nur ein Beispiel. Wer sich 601, 120 und Konsorten antut, sollte sehr gut wissen, auf was er sich da einlässt. Andernfalls ist das mit dem Hals- und Beinbruch sehr naheliegend...


----------



## GelattoMaximus (15. September 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Das ist weise. Ich kenn das Problem...
> Auch ohne Verfahrer können die Wege am Gardasee weniger fitte Fahrer schnell überfordern.
> 
> 
> ...


Im Internet ist es mit Aussagen immer so eine Sache: Es kommt darauf an wie jemand sie wiedergibt und der Andere Sie aufnimmt. 

Und Beispiele könnten als für Jedermann fahrbar gewerten werden.

Vollvisierhelm, Schutzkleidung und viel Federweg sind da angebracht.
Es geht auch ohne, geht aber in die Richtung Lebensmüde.


----------



## sun909 (15. September 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Das ist weise. Ich kenn das Problem...
> Auch ohne Verfahrer können die Wege am Gardasee weniger fitte Fahrer schnell überfordern.
> 
> Freitag Nachmittag? Oder biste dann schon unterwegs?



Jup, das mit den wenigen fitten Fahrern hatten wir vor zwei Jahren auf der Abfahrt Monte Baldo...

Die waren nachher einfach fertig mit der Welt (trotz gesparter Höhenmeter wg. Gondel), da sie die Konzentration in der Abfahrt nicht mehr halten konnten und auch nicht mehr die Kraft für saubere Linien hatten.

Ergo gab das dann auch unnötig böse Stürze. 1500HM Abfahrt am Stück ist nicht jeder gewohnt und in den Mittelgebirgen kaum trainierbar.

Und wenn ich "guide", möchte ich das gern vermeiden 

Ansonsten ist mir die Unfahrbarkeit des 601 bekannt, davon ist ja häufig die Rede 

Freitag bin ich schon da auf dem Rad hoffe ich. Ergo wieder 1. Oktoberwoche oder so?

grüße
Carsten


----------



## Bagatellschaden (15. September 2009)

Okay, hau rein! Viel Spaß und kommt vollständig wieder. Vollständig sowohl als Schwarm als auch als Einzelorganismus.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (15. September 2009)

GelattoMaximus schrieb:


> Vollvisierhelm, Schutzkleidung und viel Federweg sind da angebracht.
> Es geht auch ohne, geht aber in die Richtung Lebensmüde.



Pascal, Daniel, Melanie: Habt Ihr gehört? Hat gar nicht viel gefehlt und unser kollektiver Suizid hätte hingehauen...


----------



## GelattoMaximus (15. September 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Pascal, Daniel, Melanie: Habt Ihr gehört? Hat gar nicht viel gefehlt und unser kollektiver Suizid hätte hingehauen...


Dann respekt!




Ich habe es auch versucht hat nicht geklappt!


----------



## on any sunday (15. September 2009)

GelattoMaximus schrieb:


> Vollvisierhelm, Schutzkleidung und viel Federweg sind da angebracht.
> Es geht auch ohne, geht aber in die Richtung Lebensmüde.



Sehr lustig, dies alles gab es vor 20 Jahren nicht und trotzdem gab es damals schon Bergradler, die lebend den 601 bewältigt haben. Kaum zu glauben.


----------



## Pardus (15. September 2009)

Ich war letztes Jahr auch auf dem Altissimo und dachte so beim Hochfahren, dass der kleine Pfad mit der Bezeichnung 601 lecker aussieht. Laut Moserguide sollte der auch fahrbar sein. Zwischen 1500 hm und ca 1100 hm sind auch einige Passagen zu fahren, ab 1000 hm bin ich nur deshalb lebendig unten angekommen, weil ich geschoben habe. Da der 601 auf der Nordseite des Altissimos liegt, ist er wenn überhaupt, auch nur nach ein paar Tagen Trockenheit zu fahren. Ich kann mich nicht mit den Cracks messen, aber wer da runter will muss semi Profi sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (15. September 2009)

Pardus schrieb:


> Da der 601 auf der Nordseite des Altissimos liegt, ist er wenn überhaupt, auch nur nach ein paar Tagen Trockenheit zu fahren. Ich kann mich nicht mit den Cracks messen, aber wer da runter will muss semi Profi sein.



Stimmt. Wir hatten viel Glück, der Weg war staubtrocken und weitgehend laubfrei. Wir sind bei 1.100m eingestiegen und lebend unten wieder ausgestiegen. Mir persönlich fehlen zwei oder drei Schlüsselstellen, die ich bislang nur mit Fußfehler (und einem Abflug) runtergekommen bin. Respekt an Pascal, der alles gefahren ist. Und Respekt auch an Daniel und Melanie, die sich an Sachen rangetraut haben, bei denen ich vor nicht allzu langer Zeit noch dankend abgewunken hätte.

@GelattoMaximus: Jetzt machst Du den gleichen Fehler: urteilte man nach dem Bild, ist der 601er ein schöner Trail für 'nen Ruhetag.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (15. September 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Sehr lustig, dies alles gab es vor 20 Jahren nicht und trotzdem gab es damals schon Bergradler, die lebend den 601 bewältigt haben. Kaum zu glauben.



Die Zeiten ändern sich. Dafür wird der Dalco heutzutage als Nightride gefahren. Okay, die heißen dann aber auch Harald Philipp...


----------



## Trialeddy (15. September 2009)

> Die Zeiten ändern sich. Dafür wird der Dalco heutzutage als Nightride gefahren. Okay, die heißen dann aber auch Harald Philipp...



Dann sieht man wenigstens nicht wie tief die Absturzkante ist. Sieht auch bestimmt gut aus, wenn so ein Licht der Helmlampe im freien Fall in der Nacht verschwindet. Und man hat auch nicht die posttraumatischen Bilder im Kopf von zerfetzten Menschenleibern auf irgendwelchen Felsen. Richtig überlegt - hat so ein Nightride am Dalco nur Vorteile, für Fahrer und Beobachter!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (15. September 2009)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Richtig überlegt - hat so ein Nightride am Dalco nur Vorteile, für Fahrer und Beobachter!





Mann Eddy, Du bist ja ein richtiger Zyniker.


----------



## Delgado (15. September 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Sehr lustig, dies alles gab es vor 20 Jahren nicht und trotzdem gab es damals schon Bergradler, die lebend den 601 bewältigt haben. Kaum zu glauben.




Hab' kürzlich noch ein Bild von uns auf dem Mte. Altissimo gesehen. Ich glaube von 1990?

Wir fuhren Klein Pinacle und Alpinstars. Natürlich mit Starrgabel, Cantileverbremsen, Pedalhaken und so'n Zeug 

Ging aber ganz gut


----------



## GelattoMaximus (15. September 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> @GelattoMaximus: Jetzt machst Du den gleichen Fehler: urteilte man nach dem Bild, ist der 601er ein schöner Trail für 'nen Ruhetag.


Ja aber nur lebensmüde fahren das am Ruhetag!
Fotos kann man nicht trauen! Auf diesem Foto ist der Grad des Gefälles nicht wirklich zu erkennen.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (15. September 2009)

GelattoMaximus schrieb:


> Fotos kann man nicht trauen! Auf diesem Foto ist der Grad des Gefälles nicht wirklich zu erkennen.




Genau.


----------



## on any sunday (15. September 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Hab' kürzlich noch ein Bild von uns auf dem Mte. Altissimo gesehen. Ich glaube von 1990?
> 
> Wir fuhren Klein Pinacle und Alpinstars. Natürlich mit Starrgabel, Cantileverbremsen, Pedalhaken und so'n Zeug



Verdammt, stimmt. Und muß mich korrigieren, gab doch schon Schutzkleidung. 



____



Ok, genug persönliches Gespame im fremden Beiträgen.


----------



## MieMaMeise (15. September 2009)

Lustiger weise fahren dort immer noch Leute so rum. Und das sind nicht mal wenige.


			
				Daniel bei einer kurzen Pause schrieb:
			
		

> Ey guckt mal mit was fürn Old-School-Kram die hier zum Teil noch rum fahren!





			
				Radfahrer kommt wenig später wieder runter gerollt schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, ich bins noch mal, der mit dem Retrobike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (15. September 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ok, genug persönliches Gespame im fremden Beiträgen.


Wieso?  Mehr davon..

@601
Ich hatte die 501-Variante. Auch nicht von schlechten Eltern.


----------



## supasini (15. September 2009)

mir reicht das 301


----------



## Rote Laterne (15. September 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Jup, das mit den wenigen fitten Fahrern hatten wir vor zwei Jahren auf der Abfahrt Monte Baldo...
> 
> Die waren nachher einfach fertig mit der Welt (trotz gesparter Höhenmeter wg. Gondel), da sie die Konzentration in der Abfahrt nicht mehr halten konnten und auch nicht mehr die Kraft für saubere Linien hatten.
> 
> ...



Na dann bin ich ja froh, dass wir zu spät an der Bergbahn zum Monte Baldo waren 

[email protected] und [email protected] waren an dem Tag auf dem Altissimo und sind nicht "fahrend" runter gekommen. Aber die Aussicht etc. hat wohl für das Schieben entschädigt. Sie haben jedenfalls noch abends am Riva-Strand gegrinst und Unmengen Lebensmittel verschlungen


----------



## mikkael (15. September 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> mir reicht das 301


Davon waren reichlich welche unterwegs... Eifelbiker halt!


----------



## sun909 (15. September 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Na dann bin ich ja froh, dass wir zu spät an der Bergbahn zum Monte Baldo waren
> 
> [email protected] und [email protected] waren an dem Tag auf dem Altissimo und sind nicht "fahrend" runter gekommen. Aber die Aussicht etc. hat wohl für das Schieben entschädigt. Sie haben jedenfalls noch abends am Riva-Strand gegrinst und Unmengen Lebensmittel verschlungen



Es gibt auch Abfahrten außer dem ganz schwierigen, wenn sich jemand vor Ort auskennt 

Zumindest sind wir auf der Wiese, an der die ganzen "Touris" abbogen, schön geradeaus gefahren und auf richtig gut (für mich...) fahrbaren Trails gewesen. 

Ergo war nichts mit 601 und schieben 

Aber schön, dass ihr heil zurück seid!

grüße
Carsten


----------



## Rote Laterne (15. September 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Aber schön, dass ihr heil zurück seid!
> 
> grüße
> Carsten



 Heil ist relativ - ich glaub ich muß zum Chirugen und zum Augenarzt. Das Grinsen und der verträumte Blick geht nicht weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (15. September 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> ...muß zum Chirugen und zum Augenarzt. Das Grinsen und der verträumte Blick geht nicht weg.


Was für eine geile Antwort!


----------



## Scottti (15. September 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> mir reicht das 301



Ich hatte dort das 301 und bin damit den 0815 runter


----------



## MieMaMeise (15. September 2009)

Scottti schrieb:


> Ich hatte dort das 301 und bin damit den 0815 runter


gestolpert


----------



## Bagatellschaden (15. September 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> gestolpert



Gefallen.


----------



## MieMaMeise (15. September 2009)

Wie sieht es nächsten Sonntag bei euch aus? Muss die letzten Wochenenden die mir bleiben noch mal sinnvoll nutzen.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (15. September 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Davon waren reichlich welche unterwegs... Eifelbiker halt!



So ist das mit Massenware. Der VW-Golf unter den Bikes.


----------



## Enrgy (15. September 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Muss die letzten Wochenenden die mir bleiben noch mal sinnvoll nutzen.



Ach, hat der Schlendrian nun endlich ein Ende? 
Geregeltes Frühaufstehen im Winter kommt echt gut!


----------



## MieMaMeise (15. September 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ach, hat der Schlendrian nun endlich ein Ende?
> Geregeltes Frühaufstehen im Winter kommt echt gut!


Und die Haare blabla... ich kenne sie alle.


----------



## supasini (15. September 2009)

vielleicht kannst du das ja alles als "Laufen" im Winterpokal eintragen...


----------



## Bagatellschaden (15. September 2009)

Zur Auflockerung der stark textlastigen letzten Seite hier ein paar Fotos vom... Ihr wisst schon:

Pascal




Daniel




und Melanie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (15. September 2009)

Und Claus:



Foto: Handlampe


----------



## Eifel-Litti (15. September 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> So ist das mit Massenware. Der VW-Golf unter den Bikes.



Was haben wir denn da für Unbotmäßigkeiten vulgo Aufmüpfigkeiten? Hm?


----------



## Enrgy (15. September 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Und Claus:



Boar, mit Plasterüstung auf so nem Trail, aber über alte Räder lästern....


----------



## supasini (15. September 2009)

*Neidville*


----------



## Bagatellschaden (15. September 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Boar, mit Plasterüstung auf so nem Trail, aber über alte Räder lästern....



Wenn Du wüsstest, wie der Trail weitergeht...

Außerdem: ich lästere über Litevilles. Wenn das alte Räder sind... 

Ich lass' das mal so stehen.


----------



## MieMaMeise (15. September 2009)

Das Teil sah eben nicht immer so zahm aus wie auf dem Bild.



Foto: Handlampe


----------



## Bagatellschaden (15. September 2009)

Super Foto. Das gehört in den Singletrail Pics Fred.


----------



## mikkael (15. September 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Ihr wisst schon.







Pascal, Claus, Daniel - Alle fantastische Biker mit außergewöhnlichen Fähigkeiten. Mit diesen Jungs macht jede Runde Spaß! 

Noch mehr, wenn die Kamera läuft und ich einigermassen mithalten kann.


----------



## MieMaMeise (15. September 2009)

Claus, wie viel Federweg hat deine Gabel nochmal?



Foto: PacMan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (15. September 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Claus, wie viel Federweg hat deine Gabel nochmal?



Ganz hervorragend ausgenutzte 160mm würde ich mal sagen.


----------



## GelattoMaximus (15. September 2009)

Wenn ich die Bilder sehe, ward ihr ja doch vernünftiger als ich!
120 mm Federweg und ein Helm!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (15. September 2009)

"Vernünftig" im TT Fred. 

Tze tze.


----------



## Enrgy (15. September 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Foto: PacMan




Also da sind wir in grauer Vorzeit so runtergefahren: 
Protektoren wurden damals noch verschämt unter der Haut getragen....


----------



## MieMaMeise (15. September 2009)

Reife Leistung Volker! Diverse Anekdoten hatte auch Uwe schon im Urlaub angebracht. Die Welt bleibt aber nun mal nicht stehen und ich bin über diese, in meinen Augen positiven, Entwicklungen sehr froh. Btw. entstanden deine Aufnahmen 1 Jahr vor meiner Einschulung. Da hatte ich noch andere Dinge im Kopf, als von irgendwelchen Bergen zu fallen.


----------



## mikkael (16. September 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> ... deine Aufnahmen 1 Jahr vor meiner Einschulung. Da hatte ich noch andere Dinge im Kopf, als von irgendwelchen Bergen zu fallen.


Wenn deine Mutter wüsste, was du alles runtergefahren bist, hätte sie dir den Urlaub bestimmt nicht genehmigt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (16. September 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Also da sind wir in grauer Vorzeit so runtergefahren:



Früher war mehr Lametta.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (16. September 2009)

Da fällt mir ein: es gab mal eine Zeit, da war ich _stolz _darauf, ohne Helm zu fahren - von Protektoren ganz zu schweigen. Und davor gab's noch gar keine Helme für Radfahrer. 

Wie hab ich mich bloß überlebt?


----------



## Delgado (16. September 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein: es gab mal eine Zeit, da war ich _stolz _darauf, ohne Helm zu fahren - von Protektoren ganz zu schweigen. Und davor gab's noch gar keine Helme für Radfahrer.
> 
> Wie hab ich mich bloß überlebt?



Wahrscheinlich hast Du's mit Nachdenken und Besonnenheit kompensieren können.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (16. September 2009)

Ich bin mir grad nicht so sicher. ob man diese Eigenschaften einem 18-, 19-, 20-jährigem ernsthaft attestieren kann...

Ja, ja, früher! 

Reich' mir mal einer den Gehstock da drüben. Danke.


----------



## Delgado (16. September 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Ich bin mir grad nicht so sicher. ob man diese Eigenschaften einem 18-, 19-, 20-jährigem ernsthaft attestieren kann...




Schließt Du jetzt von Dir auf andere?


----------



## Eifel-Litti (16. September 2009)

Ihr jungen Hüpfer Ihr. Als ich aufgewachsen bin, da gab es noch gar keine Fahrräder, ja, nicht mal gab's Draisinen, wir hatten doch nichts...


----------



## Bagatellschaden (16. September 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Schließt Du jetzt von Dir auf andere?



Schon mal in der Erlebnispädagogik gearbeitet? Dannweissebescheid!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (16. September 2009)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Ihr jungen Hüpfer Ihr. Als ich aufgewachsen bin, da gab es noch gar keine Fahrräder, ja, nicht mal gab's Draisinen, wir hatten doch nichts...



Ach geh, Ihr habt Euch doch stattdessen in Nägel-beschlagenen Fässern den Berg runterrollen lassen. Die Spitzen nach innen, versteht sich. Man hat das damals halt nicht Biking - will sagen Casking genannt, sondern Folter. Aber irgendwie ging's doch auch damals um den Kick, oder?


----------



## Eifel-Litti (16. September 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Ach geh, Ihr habt Euch doch stattdessen in Nägel-beschlagenen Fässern den Berg runterrollen lassen. Die Spitzen nach innen, versteht sich. Man hat das damals halt nicht Biking - will sagen Casking genannt, sondern Folter. Aber irgendwie ging's doch auch damals um den Kick, oder?



Du bist ganz dicht dran, mein Lieber, nur dass wir den Berg nicht runter-, sondern hochgerollt sind! Und das ist der wahre Kick, vor allem, wenn man nix sieht.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (16. September 2009)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Du bist ganz dicht dran, mein Lieber, nur dass wir den Berg nicht runter-, sondern hochgerollt sind! Und das ist der wahre Kick, vor allem, wenn man nix sieht.






*Tränen wegwisch*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (16. September 2009)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> ...vor allem, wenn man nix sieht.



Genau, wiel die innenliegenden Nägel einem schon die Augen rausgestochen haben...

wird langsam ktwr-niveau hier...


----------



## Redfraggle (16. September 2009)

Also, Leute der Urlaub am Gardasee war turbogeil; mit allem drum und dran ( Uwe und ich lachen uns noch immer ueber Seeungeheuer und Tor-
oeffnungsformeln scheckig), allerdings die Trails hier in Finale sind der Hype! Was ein Flow, ich glaub da muss ich dann auch zum Chirurgen!
Vielleicht kennt die Laterne ja ne gute Adresse !
Euch weiterhin frohes schaffen, wir schreddern die Trails weiter runter!
Ciao, Barbara


----------



## Bagatellschaden (16. September 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> wird langsam ktwr-niveau hier...



Wirklich? Wow. Da haben wir uns ja ganz schön hochgearbeitet.


----------



## Handlampe (16. September 2009)

Auch noch ne kurze Meldung von mir:

So schoen es am Gardasee auch ist: Sowas wie hier in Finale Ligure hab ich persoenlich noch nicht erlebt.
Gestern z.b. ging es den Ho-Chi-Mhin runter...allerdings die ganze Sache 800 Hm lang...also quasi nicht enden wollend, gewuerzt mit Anliegern, Passagen auf Felsplatten ohne loses Geroell, kleineren Absaetzen zum dropen, auchmal etwas kniffligeren Stellen, dann wieder was zum Gas geben......der WAHNSINN.

Achja...hin und wieder gibt es dann auch den ein oder anderen Ausblick auf das Mittelmeer oder auf huebsche kleine Doerfer im Hinterland.
Meine Erwartungen wurden nicht nur erfuellt, sondern bei weitem uebertroffen.
Und die Jungs und Maedels von den SIT-Leuten machen das in gewohnt lockerer und professioneller Art und Weise.

...bevor ich es vergesse: Morgen und uebermorgen wird erstmal ein wenig geshuttelt...zuviel bergauf fahren macht dicke Beine. Ein weiterer Vorteil: Man kann die Projektoren direkt an lassen.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (16. September 2009)

Hört sich super an! Wünsch' Euch noch viel Spaß.


----------



## Rote Laterne (16. September 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Also, Leute der Urlaub am Gardasee war turbogeil; mit allem drum und dran ( Uwe und ich lachen uns noch immer ueber Seeungeheuer und Tor-
> oeffnungsformeln scheckig), allerdings die Trails hier in Finale sind der Hype! Was ein Flow, ich glaub da muss ich dann auch zum Chirurgen!
> Vielleicht kennt die Laterne ja ne gute Adresse !
> Euch weiterhin frohes schaffen, wir schreddern die Trails weiter runter!
> Ciao, Barbara



Mein Arzt meint: "Keine Bilder ansehen, nicht drüber sprechen und die Menschen meiden mit denen man das erlebt hat .... dann besteht Hoffnung, das die äußeren Anzeichen in ein paar Jahren weg sind. Aber die inneren "Verletzungen" bleiben wohl ein Leben lang 

Also schreddert weiter
LG
die Bergfunzel


----------



## Enrgy (16. September 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Man kann die Projektoren direkt an lassen.


...fängt der auch noch damit an...


----------



## Bagatellschaden (16. September 2009)

Wir hatten beim Liteville-Treffen so einen armen Tropf, der ist von links auf's Rad gestiegen und rechts wieder runtergefallen. Und zwar auf den so ziemlich einzigen Stein, der rumlag. Knie kaputt. Krankenhaus. Schleimbeutel weg.

Vielleicht sollte ich die Dinger auch beim Pendeln ins Büro anziehen. So 'ne Bordsteinkante ist verdammt hoch.


----------



## mikkael (16. September 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...hier in Finale Ligure...


Ich glaube unterwegs nach Barcelona werde ich nun doch den Abstecher nach Finale machen. Es wär super, Cheffe, wenn du mir paar gute Vorschläge rausrückst, bevor ich hier losfahre.

The One and Only "Ehrentomburger"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (16. September 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Ich bin mir grad nicht so sicher. ob man diese Eigenschaften einem 18-, 19-, 20-jährigem ernsthaft attestieren kann...
> 
> Ja, ja, früher!
> 
> Reich' mir mal einer den Gehstock da drüben. Danke.





Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Ihr jungen Hüpfer Ihr. Als ich aufgewachsen bin, da gab es noch gar keine Fahrräder, ja, nicht mal gab's Draisinen, wir hatten doch nichts...



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szixxnFuqy0"]YouTube - Wise Guys - FrÃ¼her[/ame]

(wer's sich nicht ganz anhören will: ab 1:20 kommt meine lieblingsstrophe )


----------



## Trekki (16. September 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Wir hatten beim Liteville-Treffen so einen armen Tropf, der ist von links auf's Rad gestiegen und rechts wieder runtergefallen. Und zwar auf den so ziemlich einzigen Stein, der rumlag. Knie kaputt. Krankenhaus. Schleimbeutel weg.
> 
> Vielleicht sollte ich die Dinger auch beim Pendeln ins Büro anziehen. So 'ne Bordsteinkante ist verdammt hoch.


Viel besser habe ich es auch nicht hin bekommen. Letzten Freitag in Belgien, fast ausgetrockneter Bach, Baumstücke liegen darüber. Ich steige ab und schiebe über diese Baumstücke, rutsch seitlich ab und dann 
So habe ich das Krankenhaus Malmedy kennen gelernt und darf seitdem auf dem Sofa liegen.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (16. September 2009)

Na wenigstens seid Ihr mit Euren Trikots im Wald leicht auffindbar. Oder ist die Farbwahl etwa...!?

Gute Besserung, John!


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. September 2009)

Trekki schrieb:


> Viel besser habe ich es auch nicht hin bekommen. Letzten Freitag in Belgien, fast ausgetrockneter Bach, Baumstücke liegen darüber. Ich steige ab und schiebe über diese Baumstücke, rutsch seitlich ab und dann
> So habe ich das Krankenhaus Malmedy kennen gelernt und darf seitdem auf dem Sofa liegen.



Du solltest eben doch lieber fahren statt schieben Jhon. Das kannst du besser.

Wünsch dir gute Besserung, Micha.


----------



## mikkael (16. September 2009)

Wird am Sonntag gefahren?


----------



## AGE73 (17. September 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Wird am Sonntag gefahren?




Buonos Dias, 

wenn es nicht regnet wäre ich dabei.

ciao
Angelo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (17. September 2009)

richtig was los hier im fred
und richtig was zum lachen.

so, kann wieder 1 tour auf meiner "to do liste" abhaken.
war gestern in luxenburg,mit dem rennrad. um 7 uhr in der früh bin ich aus alfter gestartet.nach 10,5std reine fahrzeit am ziel angekommen, hatte ich 319km auf der uhr. naja, mußte am bahnhof in trier das laufen neu lernen

.......jaja, sonst gehts mir gut

machts gut.



p.s. gute besserung john


----------



## mikkael (17. September 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> ...hatte ich 319km auf der uhr...


Musste sein, ne?  

-> Noch ein *To-Do-List-Punkt* somit abgehakt. 

Bin auf Ollis Reaktion gespannt.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (17. September 2009)

Das verdient keinen Respekt, sondern Verachtung. Rennrad, pfui-bah!


----------



## Andreas-MTB (17. September 2009)

Wow Thomas, fetten Respekt für die krasse Leistung!


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. September 2009)

Ich verneige mich vor dir

Super Leistung. Aber du hattest ja jetzt auch zwei Wochen Trainingslager.


----------



## Holzlarer (17. September 2009)

Thomas, deine "to do Liste" macht mir Angst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hmm, was da wohl als nächstes kommt...

Aber großen Respekt!!!  Vieleicht dann bis bald beim Drachenblut


----------



## robikhan (17. September 2009)

Wäre Sonntag auch dabei - sofern das Wetter passt.
Thomas, RESPEKT!!!!


----------



## Scottti (17. September 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> so, kann wieder 1 tour auf meiner "to do liste" abhaken.
> war gestern in luxenburg,mit dem rennrad. um 7 uhr in der früh bin ich aus alfter gestartet.nach 10,5std reine fahrzeit am ziel angekommen, hatte ich 319km auf der uhr. naja, mußte am bahnhof in trier das laufen neu lernen
> 
> .......jaja, sonst gehts mir gut
> ...



Da das Internet ein für jedermann frei zugängliches und einsehbares Medium ist, sollte man besonnen bei Wortwahl, Äußerungen und Beiträgen agieren um ungewünschte Rückschlüsse von Dritten auf die eigene Person zu vermeiden.

*Du Arschkrampe!* 

Warte ab, wenn ich aus dem gröbsten raus bin, setze ich einen drauf!


----------



## Daywalker74 (17. September 2009)

Da bin ich aber mal gespannt @scottti


----------



## Enrgy (18. September 2009)

Scottti schrieb:


> Warte ab, wenn ich aus dem gröbsten raus bin, setze ich einen drauf!



Nicht nur zurück mit der Bahn, sondern auch hin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (18. September 2009)

Nach Thomas, habe ich nun meine persönliche (etwas bescheidene) TTTo-Do-Liste aufgearbeitet und die Urlaubs-Fotos endlich fertiggestellt. Ich brenne sie alle morgen auf die DVDs und schicke sie an die mitgeteilten Adressen zu.

Alternativ, treffen wir uns am Sonntag in Meckenheim für eine lockere Spritztour, ich bringe alles mit.

Die Videos sind auch drauf. 

LG Mikkael
The 1 & only Ehrentomburger


----------



## Andreas-MTB (18. September 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> so, kann wieder 1 tour auf meiner "to do liste" abhaken.
> war gestern in luxenburg,mit dem rennrad. um 7 uhr in der früh bin ich aus alfter gestartet.nach 10,5std reine fahrzeit am ziel angekommen, hatte ich 319km auf der uhr. naja, mußte am bahnhof in trier das laufen neu lernen



Soo, damit Du für 2010 ein Ziel hast, biete ich Dir z.B. folgenden Vorschlag. *Race Across Germany* => 1100Km in max. 48h. Wäre ein lockerer, gar lächerlicher Schnitt von 23 für Dich . Peter hats als großes Abenteuer umschrieben was er jederzeit wieder machen würde 

Und wenn das zu lächerlich ist, dann ... Race Across America.
Aber dafür hat sich selbst Peter nicht qualifizieren können . Aber Du hättest Lance an deiner Seite  Wir werden gespannt sein wofür Du Dich entscheidest.


----------



## ultra2 (18. September 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Soo, damit Du für 2010 ein Ziel hast, biete ich Dir z.B. folgenden Vorschlag. *Race Across Germany* => 1100Km in max. 48h. Wäre ein lockerer, gar lächerlicher Schnitt von 23 für Dich . Peter hats als großes Abenteuer umschrieben was er jederzeit wieder machen würde
> 
> Und wenn das zu lächerlich ist, dann ... Race Across America.
> Aber dafür hat sich selbst Peter nicht qualifizieren können . Aber Du hättest Lance an deiner Seite  Wir werden gespannt sein wofür Du Dich entscheidest.



Alles pille-palle. Such dir mal eine richtige Herausforderung und gewinn den regionalen WP. Da kommst du mit 48h nicht weit.


----------



## Daywalker74 (19. September 2009)

@andreas
ne ne, so bescheuert bin ich dann doch nicht. aber mich würde das 24std rennen am ring reizen, alleine zu fahren..........

@ultra

im wp wirst du mich in kommenden winter nicht finden.keinen bock mehr drauf.


thomas


----------



## Andreas-MTB (19. September 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Alles pille-palle. Such dir mal eine richtige Herausforderung und gewinn den regionalen WP. Da kommst du mit 48h nicht weit.



Wäre der Jens nicht ein Mitgwinner des Winterpokals - sein Profilierungszwang wäre nur halb so ausgeprägt


----------



## ultra2 (19. September 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Wäre der Jens nicht ein Mitgwinner des Winterpokals - sein Profilierungszwang wäre nur halb so ausgeprägt



Und hätte der Andreas auch nur annähernd was im WP erreicht - seine Missgunst wäre nur halb so ausgeprägt


----------



## Daywalker74 (19. September 2009)

tach!

herlich, so ne morgenrunde durch das 7.gebirge.

hey jungs und mädels, wie sieht es morgen aus mit einer runde von der tomburg?
stellt einer was rein?? bin morgen um 11 uhr am parkplatz.
werd nach 22uhr nochmal reingucken.

schönen nachmittag.


----------



## redrace (19. September 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> so, kann wieder 1 tour auf meiner "to do liste" abhaken.
> war gestern in luxenburg,mit dem rennrad. um 7 uhr in der früh bin ich aus alfter gestartet.nach 10,5std reine fahrzeit am ziel angekommen, hatte ich 319km auf der uhr. naja, mußte am bahnhof in trier das laufen neu lernen



Das macht eine  Schnitt von ca. 30,4 Km/h, irgendwas mache ich verkehrt!


----------



## robikhan (19. September 2009)

ich werd auch um 11h an der tomburg sein, sofern mein oberschenkel mitspielt (der zickt ein wenig rum).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (19. September 2009)

robikhan schrieb:


> sofern mein oberschenkel mitspielt (der zickt ein wenig rum).


gib ihm doch das hier...


----------



## meg-71 (19. September 2009)

Bin morgen auch um 11 an der Tomburg und diesmal lass ich mich nicht von Rennradlern überholen
Mein Vorschlag wäre grobe Richtung Ahrtal.
Gruss Michael


----------



## meg-71 (19. September 2009)

So hab mal nen Termin rein gestellt
Gruss  Michael


----------



## Daywalker74 (19. September 2009)

ok, bin dabei! ahrtal ist immer gut. 
wo bleiben die anmeldungen. DAS wird morgen KEIN RENNEN.

gruß thomas


----------



## Handlampe (20. September 2009)

Sooo, sind wieder da.

Es war ein phantastischer Bikeurlaub.

1 Woche Gardasee mit einer SUPERTRUPPE
1 Woche Finale Ligure mit unglaublichen Strecken. Man kann es nicht beschreiben, daher hier ein paar wenige Bilder. Ich hab leider viel zu wenig gemacht, aber im Rausch vergisst man das einfach:

Ralf in einer Rinne ala Ho Chi Mhin. Am ersten Tag sind wir noch hoch gefahren, danach allerdings auch runter. Hier fehlen natürlich sämtliche Aufzeichnungen, den Grund habe ich ja schon oben erwähnt.







Ein weiteres Uphill Bild:

Ganz schön staubig war's:






Die Uphills haben sich allerdings mehr als gelohnt....nicht nur wegen der Aussichten...







....von den Abfahrten möchte ich eigentlich erst gar nicht anfangen:

















....einfach unglaublich...ein riesengroßer Bikepark.


----------



## Redfraggle (20. September 2009)

So, wieder eine Fraktion des Team Tomburgs in heimischen Gefilden angekommen.Leider hatten auch wir einen Mörderstau, aber irgendwie scheint es den Deutschen zu gefallen, an möglichst vielen Stellen gleichzeitig an der Autobahn herumzubasteln, Abreißen von Brücken inbegriffen, um dann diese auch mal für einen Tag komplett zu sperren, ohne frühzeitig eine mögliche Umfahrung anzuzeigen!Aber Schwamm d´rüber, denn der Urlaub war zu geil!
Wie schon erwähnt, war der Gardaseetrip topdeluxe, wir haben die Truppe in Finale ganz schön vermisst, aber das Gebiet dort ist einfach noch geiler!
Ein nicht enden wollender Singletrail, mit allem was das Bikerherz begehrt:
Anlieger, Kompressionen, Drops und natürlich auch technisch anspruchsvollen Passagen.Oft dazu eine phantastische Aussicht auf´s Meer, einfach perfekt!
Eine ganz neue Erfahrung war das in Anspruchnehmen eines Shuttles, wie genial ist das denn?!Ohne Kurbelei nach oben, schön den Trail ´runterbrettern und dank Projektoren auch nur mit leichten Blessuren unten ankommen.Wer da kein Grinsen auf dem Gesicht hat, betreibt den falschen Sport ( frei nach Guide Mark von Freeride Finale).

 

Kleines Schmankerl unseres Freeridetages: Zu meiner Gruppe gesellte sich Daniel Schäfer, der den ein oder anderen Tipp parat hatte, allerdings in der Abfahrt sah man immer nur eine Nanosekunde von ihm, eine wahre Augenweide und sehr lässig der Typ!
Natürlich haben wir auch Höhmes vernichtet, aber immer mit einer tollen Abfahrt gekrönt.Mein persönlicher Favorit die Strecke vom 24 h Rennen, da eine traumhafte Aussicht vorhanden, Respekt den Fahrern, die dort auch nachts langheizen!
Alles in Allem 14 Tage tollen Urlaub gehabt, von dem ich noch ne Weile zehren werde.Ich denke Uwe wird auch ein paar Fotos liefern.
Na dann, bis demnächst an der Tomburg!
Gruß Barbara


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifel-Litti (20. September 2009)

Schön, dass Ihr wieder da seid, und prima, dass beide Destinationen derart super waren. Ein bisschen über Riva & Co. haben wir hier ja schon erfahren und Claus hat am Donenrstag noch ein bisschen erzählt.

Aber Finale Ligure: Das sieht doch schwer danach aus, als müsste demnächst mal eine TT-Sonntagstour dahin gehen. Gemeinsam mit supasini und vielen anderen Litevillern war ich im vergangenen Jahr dort (übrigens war einer der Guides der gute Daniel Schäfer) und fand's ebenfalls toll. Bin jedoch seinerzeit doof gestürzt und hatte mir die rechte Hand verknackst, so dass ich am einzigen Tag mit wirklich schönem Wetter nicht fahren konnte. Unser Trip, aus dem das Liteviller & Friends hervorging, das wir in diesem Jahr über Himmelfahrt abhielten, war nämlich Anfang April. Na egal, irgendwann geht's da wieder hin.

By the way: geiles Liteville auf dem letzten Foto, Uwe; bist Du das?

Viele Grüße, Eifel-Litti


----------



## Handlampe (20. September 2009)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> By the way: geiles Liteville auf dem letzten Foto, Uwe; bist Du das?
> 
> Viele Grüße, Eifel-Litti



Neenee, dat is der Chef vom Janzen: Der jute Stefan alias Stefan SIT


----------



## Eifel-Litti (20. September 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Neenee, dat is der Chef vom Janzen: Der jute Stefan alias Stefan SIT



Naja, kann ja noch werden.

(übrigens: Claus, wo bleibst Du? Müssen wir uns etwa Sorgen machen oder hast Du gar schon bestellt?)


----------



## Bagatellschaden (20. September 2009)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> (übrigens: Claus, wo bleibst Du? Müssen wir uns etwa Sorgen machen oder hast Du gar schon bestellt?)



Ich? Heute wird nix bestellt, heute koch' ich selber!


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. September 2009)

Auch von mir euch beiden ein Willkommensgruß vom Daheim gebliebenen. Werde den Betrieb schließen will auch sowas mal erleben.
Bis Dienstag Uwe

Gruß Micha


----------



## Daywalker74 (20. September 2009)

Das Ziel des nächsten TT-Urlaub steht ja wohl fest.

Ab in den großen "Bikepark"  Finale Ligure

Meg 71 und ich haben heute eine sehr feine Runde von der Tomburg aus gedreht.
Micha, das war klasse, was wir da zusammengebastelt haben!

Bis demnächst


----------



## Merlin (21. September 2009)

> und dank Projektoren auch nur mit leichten Blessuren unten ankommen.




Was hast du denn projiziert, Barbara?


----------



## mikkael (21. September 2009)

Ein kurzes Update bezüglich der Garda-Fotos: Die DVDs sind fertig bzw wir brennen sie gerade alle. Eine Scheibe hat nicht gereicht, es werden insgesamt 2 DVDs mit allen Bildern und die HelmCam-Videos. Wir hatten nicht weitere 10 Stück parat, deshalb wird ein Teil morgen verschickt.

Ich breche morgen früh auf, gen Süden. Melde mich nach etwa 10 Tagen wieder!  

Thomas, feier(t) schön! (vorab alles Gute)  Und langsam reicht's mit den .....metern (kilo-, höhen-, Milli-, Zenti-). Chill out! 

LG Mikkael


*PS.* Uwe, das nächste Mal, nachdem du mit meinem Laptop ins Forum gehst, sollst du dich anschliessend ausloggen. Deine akribischen Pläne, die Weltherrschaft an sich zu reißen (à la Pinky & the Brain) muss nicht jeder wissen!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (21. September 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> *PS.* Uwe, das nächste Mal, nachdem du mit meinem Laptop ins Forum gehst, sollst du dich anschliessend ausloggen. Deine akribischen Pläne, die Weltherrschaft an sich zu reißen (à la Pinky & the Brain) muss nicht jeder wissen!



Klick.


----------



## meg-71 (21. September 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Meg 71 und ich haben heute eine sehr feine Runde von der Tomburg aus gedreht.
> Micha, das war klasse, was wir da zusammengebastelt haben!
> 
> Bis demnächst


So auch noch ein kurzes statement von mir zur Tour von gestern:
Los ging es ab Parkplatz Tomburg Richtung Bergfreundehaus und nach einer kleinen Verirrung mit Schiebeanteil landeten wir in Kreuzberg. Von dort aus nahmen wir dann den Hornberg ins Visier.Erst mal über die Kotzerampe am Teufelsley dann die lange Auffahrt rauf zun Horn und dierekt weiter zum Steinerberg. Da das inoffizielle Motto der Tour hieß, im Zweifelsfall den Weg bergauf, befuhren wir erstmals für Thomas auch den schönen steilen Weg zur Steinerhütte. Kurze Pause und dann ging es zurück an den Hornberg und den Singletrail runter nach Kreuzberg.Weil es so schön war und getreu unserem Motto ging es dann noch mal die Kotzerampe rauf jedoch auf halber höhe zum Hornberg sind wir dann auf den Singletrail Richtung Koppen abgebogen. Der Plan war eigentlich von da aus zum Krausberg aber nach einem weiteren Verfahrer mit schiebeanteil sind wir dann in Dernau an einer Tankstelle zum zweiten Stop eingelaufen.
Da sich das Wetter verschlechterte beschlossen wir von Dernau über Kalenborn die Rückfahrt zur Tombrug an zu treten immer verfolgt von einer kleinen Wolke aus der es regnete.
Für die Statistik: es waren für mich 77 km 5std 20 Fahrzeit 14er Schnitt
keine Platten nur zwei kaputte Oberschenkel.
Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (21. September 2009)

Die Tour am nächsten Sonntag werde ich dann doch noch mal überdenken. Dernau als Startpunkt zu wählen wenn dort Weinfest zelebriert wird, ist dann doch nicht so glücklich.


----------



## Enrgy (21. September 2009)

Da lassmer die Bikes doch gleich im Auto...


----------



## AGE73 (22. September 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> richtig was los hier im fred
> und richtig was zum lachen.
> 
> so, kann wieder 1 tour auf meiner "to do liste" abhaken.
> ...




So, kann auch was "abhaken" am Sonntag Abend, das erste mal über 300........ ok, nicht KM sondern KM per h


----------



## Enrgy (22. September 2009)

AGE73 schrieb:


> So, kann auch was "abhaken" am Sonntag Abend, das erste mal über 300........ ok, nicht KM sondern KM per h



Was fürn Blatt haste denn da vorne drauf gehabt?


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. September 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Was fürn Blatt haste denn da vorne drauf gehabt?



Ich denke mindestens 130ger wenn das reicht


----------



## joscho (22. September 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ich denke mindestens 130ger wenn das reicht



Reicht nicht  Siehe hier http://www.j-berkemeier.de/Ritzelrechner.html


----------



## AGE73 (22. September 2009)

[


joscho schrieb:


> Reicht nicht  Siehe hier http://www.j-berkemeier.de/Ritzelrechner.html




Kalt, Kalt, Eisekalt....bin mal gespannt ob Ihr darauf kommt......


----------



## supasini (22. September 2009)

Free-Fall?

wobei: du als alter Italo-Rocker: Ferrari oder Ducati... (zur Not auch ein Lambo)


----------



## MasifCentralier (22. September 2009)

AGE73 schrieb:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> Kalt, Kalt, Eisekalt....bin mal gespannt ob Ihr darauf kommt......



Easy.
Ich schätze mal so sah das gerät aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (22. September 2009)

Damit fährst du leider keine 300 so schön das auch wäre. Meine läuft auch nur 275 aber das ist auch schon schnell genug.


----------



## Eifelwolf (22. September 2009)

AGE73 schrieb:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> Kalt, Kalt, Eisekalt....bin mal gespannt ob Ihr darauf kommt......


 
Natürlich blau-weiß: BMW M 6 mit M-Drivers Package, gut für 305 km/h. Bon voyage!


----------



## AGE73 (22. September 2009)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Natürlich blau-weiß: BMW M 6 mit M-Drivers Package, gut für 305 km/h. Bon voyage!



Mit der Duc, hat Stunt-beck recht, mehr als "nur" 275 sind nicht drin

Ok, OK bevor es heißt wir würden wieder nur über Autos reden 
hier die Auflösung: 

Ein Kombi mit M-Driver´s Package

M5 Touring um genau zu sein, damit war Helmut wohl am nächsten dran, ein "kenner" halt.....auch wenn die Kollegen in München weiß-blau sind....aber da Eifelwölfe ja auf Sterne stehen.......


----------



## Daywalker74 (22. September 2009)

AGE73 schrieb:


> Mit der Duc, hat Stunt-beck recht, mehr als "nur" 275 sind nicht drin
> 
> Ok, OK bevor es heißt wir würden wieder nur über Autos reden
> hier die Auflösung:
> ...



EIN KOMBI???????


----------



## supasini (23. September 2009)

hast du denn wenigstens ein Fahrrad hinten drin gehabt?


----------



## Enrgy (23. September 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> hast du denn wenigstens ein Fahrrad hinten drin gehabt?



Passt nicht rein. Es war oben drauf....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (23. September 2009)

So die Tt-Federweßer-Tour ist gepostet

www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9172


----------



## on any sunday (23. September 2009)

Zum zuenftigen Alpengluehen ist die Hoechstgeschwindigkeit so was von egal. Frag mal den kleinen, den grossen Bernardo und seine Kumpels dazwischen. ;-)


----------



## Enrgy (23. September 2009)

Hier gehts eher um Ahrtalglühen. Ist ja bald wieder soweit!


----------



## surftigresa (23. September 2009)

Hi!

"Indian Summer mit SportsInTeam" startet auch dieses Jahr wieder:

"- toppen wir den Rekord von 2008, als insgesamt 85 Biker mit den Guides von SportsInTeam in den Goldenen Herbst radelten? Wir sind überzeugt, dass uns wieder ein großes Event mit schönem
Abschluss im Klausmann-Biergarten (Link: http://www.klausmann-kneipe.de/ ) erwartet. Die Touren sind ab sofort buchbar! ... mehr (Link: http://www.sportsinteam.de/index.php?id=45 )"

Habe mich mal für Tour E angemeldet. Anmeldung geht anscheinend nur bis Freitag 16:00Uhr.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Redfraggle (23. September 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> "Indian Summer mit SportsInTeam" startet auch dieses Jahr wieder:
> 
> ...



Hallo Melanie,

daß ist bestimmt eine gute Wahl!
Wenn wir nicht schon einen Termin für eine andere Tour hätten, wären wir bestimmt auch beim Indian Summer.
Lg. Barbara


----------



## Stefan_SIT (24. September 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> ... Habe mich mal für Tour E angemeldet. Anmeldung geht anscheinend nur bis Freitag 16:00Uhr. ...


Ne, Anmeldung geht grundsätzlich bis kurz vor Beginn des Tourentages. Ab Freitag, 16 Uhr aber nur noch telefonisch. Wir sitzen ja auch nicht rund um die Uhr am Rechner. 
Allerdings sieht's gut aus mit dem neuen Teilnahme-Rekord - 24 Stunden nach Öffnung sind 47 von bisher geplanten 72 Plätzen vergeben. Und ich hab' wunde Finger ... 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MieMaMeise (24. September 2009)

Fotos sind da. Danke dafür.
Claus, was ist mit deinen?


----------



## Bagatellschaden (25. September 2009)

Am Gardasee ist es ja flach.

Eine Ferienwohnung direkt am See, tonnenweise Eis, stapelweise Pizza und Pässe, auf die man hinauf_fahren_ kann - das roch uns schon im Vorhinein zu sehr nach Erholung. Und Erholung? Völlig überschätzt.

Vieles lag näher, schien aber weniger spannend. Also packten Pascal und ich die Gelegenheit beim Schopfe und nahmen auf dem Weg zum Gardasee den kleinen Umweg in die romanische Schweiz in Kauf. Dorthin also, wo Orte lustige Namen wie Mompe Medel, Fuorns oder Pardatsch tragen. Kurz vorm Gotthard biegt man links ab, fährt über den Oberalp-Pass und wieder hinunter nach Disentis und von dort, den jungen Vorderrhein querend, Richtung Lukmanier-Pass. 

Wir holperten noch ein wenig über den Alpwirtschaftsweg im Val Cristallina und schon waren wir da.





Herzlich Willkommen auf Alp Cristallina, 1.600m üNN. Die wird in diesem Jahr von einem guten Freund von mir bestellt, der übrigens auch schon von der Tour mit Uwe am Mindelheimer Klettersteig bekannt ist: Hans. 
Die Alphütte ist ungewöhnlich luxuriös: fließend Kalt- und Warmwasser, Dusche, Toilette mit Spülung und Elektrizität sind nicht eben selbstverständlich. Diese Hütte wurde vor nicht allzulanger Zeit vollständig renoviert und verfügt deshalb über einen

Bunker.

Das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass das Val Cristallina Schießgebiet des Militärs ist sondern ist bedingt durch Schweizer Gesetze. Es könnte ja ein Angriff bevorstehen. Zum Beispiel von den... - äh, ja, genau und den natürlich auch.

Schießgebiet des Militärs bedeutet für die dort weidenden Kühe, dass sie - bitteschön - um herumliegende Granaten herumfressen möchten.





Am Abend gehen wir nochmal auf der Karte die vorgeschlagenen Touroptionen durch; die Entscheidung ist aber bereits längst gefallen und wird durch die insgesamt wenig erbaulichen Wetterprognosen unterstützt, die für das Tessin etwas günstigere Bedingungen versprechen. Drei Pässe wollen also überquert werden.

Los geht's am nächsten Morgen. Hans ist längst auf zu den Tieren. Das Tal ist noch wolkenverhangen, die Luft frisch.









Der Fahrweg zieht sich endlos ins Tal; wir passieren Panzer-Platten, Geschützstände und kleinere Bunker. Noch ein paar Serpentinen hinauf, dann endet der Fahrweg und für uns beginnt die Schlepperei hinauf auf den rund 2.400m hohen Cristallina Pass.





Bäche, hier auf Alp Laiets, werden gequert





und kleinere Kraxeleien in Kauf genommen.





So lassen wir den Talnebel unter uns; die Wolkendecke reisst stellenweise auf, was uns Hoffung auf ein paar Sonnenstrahlen macht. 





Hike'n Carry in hochalpiner Umgebung. 





Das Schöne an diesen Touren ist die schier unendliche Vielfalt des Unterwegssein - sowohl, was die grandiose Berglandschaft angeht, als auch - jetzt spricht der Biker - der Abwechslungsreichtum der Wege. Rauf wie runter.

Am Pass angekommen





bereiten wir uns auf die erste Abfahrt vor, die uns hinunter zur Alp Boverina führen wird. Der Pass markiert die Grenze Graubündens zum Tessin. Gleich unterhalb des Übergangs liegt der wildromantische Lago Retico





Zunächst umrunden wir den See in weitgehend weglosem Gelände. Der Pass zählt nicht eben zu den vielbegangenen.













Dann beginnt die Abfahrt. Zunächst verläuft der Trail durch felsiges Gelände, das hier und da zu spannenden Fahrmanövern zwingt.









Pascal zirkelt hochkonzentriert und gekonnt durch eine exponierte Engstelle:





Im weiteren Verlauf führt der Weg in Serpentinen durch sehr steiles Wiesengelände. Durch Starkregen vergangener Monate und Jahre ist die Bodenkrume auf dem Pfad zu tiefen Rinnen erodiert. Spülrinnen und Schlucklöcher machen das Fahren auf weichem Boden in steilem Terrain auch nicht einfacher. 









Irgendwann spuckt uns der Pfad etwas oberhalb Alp Boverina aus und es beginnt einer neuerlicher Anstieg. Dieser führt uns zum ebenfalls rund 2.400m Gana Negra Pass. Tragen wir also noch ein bißchen





Hier, auf Tessiner Seite wechseln sich Sonne und Regenschauer ab. Der faszinierende Kontrast des satten Weidegrüns zu den schwarzen Felsen (gana negra) wird durch das warme Sonnenlicht betont





Das obligatorische "Passfoto" machen wir auf der windabgewandten Seite: es bläst ein ordentlicher Sturm hier oben





Zeitlich liegen wir prima; das nächste Ziel, also den nächsten Pass haben wir schon im Blick. Der liegt nämlich unter uns. Zunächst queren wir ein Stück Richtung Lukmanier-Pass hinüber..









 um uns dann von oben auf diesen zu stürzen





Naja, so etwa jedenfalls.

Der Lukmanier-Pass ist eine winteroffene Straßenverbindung zwischen den Kantonen Graubünden und Tessin und mit noch nicht mal 2.000m nur wenig beeindruckend. Noch immer gut in der Zeit und nicht völlig ausgelastet beschließen wir die Umrundung des Santa-Maria-Stausees am Pass. Der Weg ist in der Trail-Karte als "schwer" bezeichnet und wir dürfen feststellen, dass auch dieses Mal die Karte nicht schwindelt. Das ständige Auf und Ab durch sehr verblocktes Gelände gibt uns den Rest. 
Dankbar rollen wir zum Schluss über den Alpweg zurück zum Taleingang des Val Cristallina und in dieses wieder ein Stück hinauf zur Hütte. 
Zurück auf der Alp dürfen wir uns über ein ganz hervorragendes Mahl freuen, welches die noch am Vorabend angereisten Reutlinger Freunde von Hans gekocht haben: wo kriegt man nach einer zünftigen Biketour auf einer gemütlichen Hütte Rehgulasch serviert?

Ride on.

Claus.


----------



## robikhan (25. September 2009)

Hallo Mikkael,
vielen Dank für die DVD´s - Bilder und Videos sind echt klasse.

Claus - geile Bilder/geile Trails!


----------



## Redfraggle (25. September 2009)

Ich weiß zwar, daß mich einige für diese Anfrage am liebsten steinigen würden, tue es aber trotzdem!
Hat jemand Lust am Sonntag ein kleines Toürchen mit dem RR zu machen?
Eventuelles meeting mit der Mtb-Fraktion vom TT im Ahrtal in einem netten Weinlokal!
Lg. Barbara


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race4Hills (25. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
 hier noch eine kleine Auffrischung von der Pasubio Tour mit euch, bitte verbreitet den Link auch an die Jenigen, die hier nicht so oft reinschauen. 

http://picasaweb.google.com/Paritzsch/Pasubio2009_TTT#slideshow/5385511700328188690






















Und unter den  oben genannten Link noch viel mehr. 

Leider waren die Lichtverhältnisse nicht gerade die besten, wie mir Uwe sicherlich bestätigen kann, dadurch kann es vorkommen das einige Bilder unscharf sind.
Gute Nacht.
Gruss Jens


----------



## Enrgy (26. September 2009)

Die Meise hat ja ganz schöne Schlagseite....


----------



## MieMaMeise (26. September 2009)

Wat? Wer? Wie? Wo?
Ick war dit nich!


----------



## Handlampe (26. September 2009)

@Race4Hills: Saustarke Bilder, Jens....ich bin begeistert


----------



## Bagatellschaden (26. September 2009)

Wow. Eine sehr feine Galerie, Jens!


----------



## Handlampe (26. September 2009)

Von mir einen herzlichen Dank an den Gastgeber Micha und alle die, die bei der heutigen Tour dabei waren. War doch wieder ein lustiges Trüppchen zusammen- mal wieder viel gelacht.


----------



## blitzfitz (26. September 2009)

Race4Hills schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hier noch eine kleine Auffrischung von der Pasubio Tour mit euch, bitte verbreitet den Link auch an die Jenigen, die hier nicht so oft reinschauen.
> 
> Und unter den  oben genannten Link noch viel mehr.
> ...



Whow!!!!!! Das reicht ja für einen eigenen Kalender. 

Tolle Bilder.

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## AGE73 (26. September 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar, daß mich einige für diese Anfrage am liebsten steinigen würden, tue es aber trotzdem!
> Hat jemand Lust am Sonntag ein kleines Toürchen mit dem RR zu machen?
> Eventuelles meeting mit der Mtb-Fraktion vom TT im Ahrtal in einem netten Weinlokal!
> Lg. Barbara



Hallo Barbara, 

bin noch unentschlossen ob MTB oder RR, bin morgen bis ca. 11Uhr beim Babyschwimmen entscheide bis dahin ob das eine oder andere...falls RR wo kann ich Dich erreichen? (Handy?)
Ciao
Angelo


----------



## -Ines- (27. September 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar, daß mich einige für diese Anfrage am liebsten steinigen würden, tue es aber trotzdem!
> Hat jemand Lust am Sonntag ein kleines Toürchen mit dem RR zu machen?
> Eventuelles meeting mit der Mtb-Fraktion vom TT im Ahrtal in einem netten Weinlokal!
> Lg. Barbara



...ach wenn ich den Schnief doch nicht hätte  dann wäre ich soooo gern mitgefahren! Dafür wird heute vermutlich ein versehrten gerechtes Alternativprogramm gestartet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (27. September 2009)

Auch von meiner Seite aus nochmal herzlichen Dankn an:

- Micha für den Zwiebelkuchen
- Andreas und Ines für die Getränke
- Barbara & Micha fürs guiden
- Uwe für die Einlagen durchs Unterholz 

Es hat richtig Spaß gemacht, Wetter und Leute haben gepasst. Der einzige, heftig aussehende Sturz des Tages scheint glimpflich für Fahrer und Material ausgegangen zu sein, teu teu teu.


----------



## Redfraggle (27. September 2009)

AGE73 schrieb:


> Hallo Barbara,
> 
> bin noch unentschlossen ob MTB oder RR, bin morgen bis ca. 11Uhr beim Babyschwimmen entscheide bis dahin ob das eine oder andere...falls RR wo kann ich Dich erreichen? (Handy?)
> Ciao
> Angelo



Hi Angelo,

bin doch eher etwas lustlos heute und werde das Rad zu hause lassen!
Apropos schwimmen, ein Tag in einer Therme wäre jetzt genau das Richtige.
Bis bald dann
Barbara

P.S.:Für andere Gelegenheiten schicke ich Dir mal meine Handynummer per PM


----------



## Stunt-beck (27. September 2009)

So dann will ich mal den Reigen des Dankes eröffnen. Danke Uwe für diese herrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrliche Tour heute. Es hat alles gepasst: das Wetter, die Leute und die Strecke. Wunderbar, auch ein Dank an alle Mitfahrer es war mir wie immer ein Fest.

Gruß Micha

Wir sehen uns Dienstag.


----------



## stahlgabi (27. September 2009)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen - das war SUPER 
ich komme so schnell wie möglich wieder mit


----------



## Handlampe (27. September 2009)

Jau, war wieder ein ziemlich genialer Tag, auch wenn es auf der Anfahrt zum eigentlichen Zielgebiet auf dem Rotweinwanderweg doch ziemlich voll war. 
War aber nicht so wirklich schlimm, da es sich ja meistens um breite Schotter und Asphaltwege gehandelt hat und wir ja auch Benjamin Blümchen dabei hatten, der die Wanderer gewarnt hat.
Immer wieder interessant zu sehen, wie sich das gemeine Wandervolk ausdünnt, wenn man eine Etagge höher fährt...und auf den etwas schwierigeren Trails ist dann eh kaum noch was los.

Weiterer Pluspunkt auf der Tour für mich: Ich bin doch tatsächlich noch zwei neue Trails an der Ahr gefahren- dank unseres Pfadfinders Nr.1: Oli

Gut, der erste in der Nähe des Steinthalskopfes war jetzt nicht so der absolute Kracher, dafür war aber die Auffahrt sehr schön, und die schnelle Schotterabfahrt zur Katzley hat auch mal wieder Spaß gemacht.

Der zweite neue Trail am Krausberg ist dagegen ein richtiges Zuckerstück, zwar nich sehr lang, aber mit allem ausgestattet was so einen feinen Pfad auszeichnet: Felsige Abschnitte, kleine wurzelige Stufen und dazu eine schöne Aussicht. Herrlisch

Der Abschluß im Bahnhof Bad Neuenahr in geselliger Runde war dann auch wieder 1A.

Leider gibt es kein einziges Foto von der Tour....ich muß mal wieder ne Kamera mit nehmen.


----------



## Enrgy (27. September 2009)

Tja, das hätte meine 1000.te Tour seit Beginn meiner Aufzeichnungen im Juli 1997 werden können, wenn ich das denn früher gemerkt hätte. Ist mir erst heute mittag aufgefallen, daß ich schon bei der nächsten Tour mein kleines persönliches Jubiläum feiern würde. 
So war dann eben gestern die 999te Tour ein Highlight, mit Zwiebelkuchen und Federweißem als Abschluß, dazu die bewährte TT Geselligkeit , was will man mehr...vielleicht nochmal 1000 Touren?
Meine heutige Geländefahrradjubiläumsausfahrt führte mich dann über uralte (Kottentrail, im Programm seit 1993) und nagelneue (Witwenmacher II, erst 1x gefahren) und bewährte Trails (Wuppergraben) durch den schönen Abend in die Dunkelheit.
Als nächstes steht dann "1001 Nacht" an, natürlich ein feiner Nightride....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (29. September 2009)

Noch ein kurzer Nachtrag zur sonntäglichen Ahrtour: 
Da ich ja schnell den Überblick bei den zahllosen Ahrtrails verliere, gebe ich den Babys gerne Namen.

Vom Krausberg z.b. gibt es ja diverse Abfahrten: Sinnig finde ich den Trail, der hinter dem Spielplatz beginnt, Spielplatztrail zu nennen...ich glaube dieser Name hat sich auch schon etabliert.
Den neuen Trail vom Krausberg möchte ich "Kinderwagentrail" nennen, hat was mit dem Entdecker und Namensgeber der Ojarampe zu tun.

Wie schaut es aus: Gibt es Vorschläge für die beiden Varianten am Schrock?


----------



## supasini (29. September 2009)

Meinst du die Normalvariante links rum und die Treppenvariante recht rum (Eddy war m.W. der erste, der die Treppe gefahren ist)?


----------



## Redfraggle (29. September 2009)

N´Abend allerseits,

eigentlich wollte ich noch eine kleine Nachlese schreiben zu unserer
Zwiebelkuchentour, aber leider habe ich den Datenträger, mit den paar wenigen Bildern, die ich gemacht habe, in Mehlem vergessen.
Aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben.
Bis dahin
lg. Barbara


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. September 2009)

Auf mehrfachen Wunsch wird die Zwiebelkuchen-Tour wiederholt.

Hier ist der Termin: www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9232


----------



## supasini (30. September 2009)

dein Link funzt nicht. Ist es dieser?
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9232


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. September 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> dein Link funzt nicht. Ist es dieser?
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9232



Jo, ist geändert. Danke


----------



## Redfraggle (30. September 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Auf mehrfachen Wunsch wird die Zwiebelkuchen-Tour wiederholt.
> 
> Hier ist der Termin: www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9232



Schade, wäre ja glatt nocheinmal mitgefahren, aber da ist leider der 1. B.o.V. Tag und auch der SIT Indian Summer.
Bis denne
Barbara


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. September 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Schade, wäre ja glatt nocheinmal mitgefahren, aber da ist leider der 1. B.o.V. Tag und auch der SIT Indian Summer.
> Bis denne
> Barbara



Tja Barbara man kann halt nicht alles haben. Aber an dem WE ist Baachemer Kirmes, und die Erfahrung zeigt das dann schönes Wetter ist. Das macht aber nichts wenn ihr zwei nicht dabei seit. Dann bleibt für uns mehr zu Trinken und Essen übrig.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Derk (30. September 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> dein Link funzt nicht. Ist es dieser?
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9232



wirklich leicht und langsam ???


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. September 2009)

Derk schrieb:


> wirklich leicht und langsam ???



Ja es wird nicht geheizt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (30. September 2009)

Hi Micha, 
zu dem angegebenen Termin können wir leider auch nicht. 
Dann gibts halt das nächste mal irgendwann was mit Glühwein, den bring ich dann auch mit


----------



## Stunt-beck (1. Oktober 2009)

Das ist aber sehr schade, bis Samstag dann.

Gruß Micha


----------



## Giom (1. Oktober 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> So schoen es am Gardasee auch ist: Sowas wie hier in Finale Ligure hab ich persoenlich noch nicht erlebt.
> Gestern z.b. ging es den Ho-Chi-Mhin runter...allerdings die ganze Sache 800 Hm lang...also quasi nicht enden wollend, gewuerzt mit Anliegern, Passagen auf Felsplatten ohne loses Geroell, kleineren Absaetzen zum dropen, auchmal etwas kniffligeren Stellen, dann wieder was zum Gas geben......der WAHNSINN.



so ungefähr ?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGf26PdGP5s"]YouTube - MTB-Freeride TV - Folge 19 - Trailer Marcus Klausmann Latsch 2008[/ame]


----------



## PacMan (1. Oktober 2009)

Giom schrieb:


> so ungefähr ?


Das ist sooo ein geiler Trail! Ich will wieder in den Vinschgau! 
Blöd nur, dass unsereiner auf dem Trail *etwas* langsamer unterwegs ist, als der Herr Klausmann.  An der Stelle bei 1:58 war ich froh, überhaupt runterzukommen. Bei dem sieht das nach überhaupt nix aus.


----------



## surftigresa (1. Oktober 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Das ist sooo ein geiler Trail!


 
Was genau ist das für ein Trail?


----------



## Handlampe (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich hatte mir überlegt auch diesen Oktober wieder eine Fototour zu starten. 
Da ich ja mittlerweile doch einige Fahrkünstler kenne fände ich es gut Diese alle zu versammeln um dann ein paar schicke Äktschenfotos schießen zu können...natürlich dann auch in etwas schwierigerem Geläuf wie z.B. dem Teufelsloch. Vielleicht fallen euch ja auch  noch andere Spots ein.

Als Fahrer würden sich z.B. anbieten:

Felix
Eddy
Henning
Pascal
Claus
Jerome


----------



## Trialeddy (1. Oktober 2009)

> Das ist sooo ein geiler Trail! Ich will wieder in den Vinschgau!
> Blöd nur, dass unsereiner auf dem Trail etwas langsamer unterwegs ist, als der Herr Klausmann. An der Stelle bei 1:58 war ich froh, überhaupt runterzukommen. Bei dem sieht das nach überhaupt nix aus.



Latsch ist ein super Revier, ziehe ich dem Lago immer vor! Und mit dem Langsamen ist das auch kein Problem. Wenn man genau hinschaut ist schon zu erkennen, das die Aufnahmen einfach an bestimmten Stellen "beschleunigt" wurden. Mache ich bei Videos auch wenn gut aussehen soll. Hier die Seite von Felix, dort ist auch unser Video zu finden: 7Trial2007
Aber auch sonst alles höchst sehenswert!

http://tv.isg.si/site/filebrowser/Felix?sort=asc&order=Last+modified

CD Eddy


----------



## GreyWolf (1. Oktober 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir überlegt auch diesen Oktober wieder eine Fototour zu starten.
> Da ich ja mittlerweile doch einige Fahrkünstler kenne fände ich es gut Diese alle zu versammeln um dann ein paar schicke Äktschenfotos schießen zu können...natürlich dann auch in etwas schwierigerem Geläuf wie z.B. dem Teufelsloch. Vielleicht fallen euch ja auch  noch andere Spots ein.
> 
> Als Fahrer würden sich z.B. anbieten:
> ...




jenachdem wann ihr das macht, würde ich auch noch gerne mitkommen wenn möglich


----------



## Trialeddy (1. Oktober 2009)

Irgendwie murkse ich hier rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (2. Oktober 2009)

Krasser Speed da vom Klausmann, aber der hat auch 240mm unterm Hintern und das macht schon nen ziemlichen Unterschied zu unseren 140-160 wie ich in Willingen gemerkt hab.

Wenn wer Morgen lust auf ein paar Trails hat:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9245


----------



## Handlampe (3. Oktober 2009)

GreyWolf schrieb:


> jenachdem wann ihr das macht, würde ich auch noch gerne mitkommen wenn möglich



Ich kenne dich zwar nicht persönlich (glaub ich zumindest) aber klar kannst du mitkommen. Termin wird warscheinlich der 25.10.
Ich werde dir dann aber noch genauere Daten schicken.


----------



## GeJott (4. Oktober 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich kenne dich zwar nicht persönlich (glaub ich zumindest) aber klar kannst du mitkommen. Termin wird warscheinlich der 25.10.
> Ich werde dir dann aber noch genauere Daten schicken.



Hi Uwe,

Würde ebenfalls gerne  mitkommen.

Gerd


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Thomas alles Gute zum Geburtstag

Leider konnten wir dir ja heute nicht persönlich gratulieren.: Ich hoffe ihr habt gestern noch schön gefeiert. Vor allem hoffe ich das du dein Geschenk gut gebrauchen kannst. Bis Sonntag

Grüße Micha


----------



## supasini (4. Oktober 2009)

Lieber Thomas,
auch von mir ganz herzlichen Glückwunsch, ich habe es sehr bedauert, dass ich nicht mitfeiern konnte!


----------



## Redfraggle (4. Oktober 2009)

Verdammt!War gerade dabei den Bericht zur Zwiebelkuchen und Federweißentour nachzuliefern, als der PC mal wieder sein Eigenleben entwickelt und alles gelöscht hat.Mit tatkräftiger Hilfe wurde dann zum 2. Mal alles entfernt.Bin angepisst und deswegen gibt´s nur ein paar Bilder!














Es war ein rundherum sehr schöner Tag! 
Barbara


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (4. Oktober 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas alles Gute zum Geburtstag
> 
> Leider konnten wir dir ja heute nicht persönlich gratulieren.: Ich hoffe ihr habt gestern noch schön gefeiert. Vor allem hoffe ich das du dein Geschenk gut gebrauchen kannst. Bis Sonntag
> 
> Grüße Micha




Vielen Dank für dieses "Erleuchtendes" Geschenk Saugeil. Jetzt ist mir endlich ein Licht aufgegangen

Wir sehen uns.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Redfraggle (5. Oktober 2009)

Liebe TT´ler und Freunde,

alle Jahre wieder steht ein frohes Fest vor der Tür, welches wir wieder zum
Anlass nehmen, die 2. TT Weihnachtsfeier zu zelebrieren.
Irgendwie fehlt mir die zündende Idee für eine gemütliche Lokation.
Lasst doch mal Vorschläge hören.
Es privat zu machen mit Catering wurde vom Häuptling abgelehnt.
Sein Vorschlag wäre die Lochmühle in Mayschoß.
VG. Barbara


----------



## mikkael (5. Oktober 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Liebe TT´ler und Freunde,
> 
> alle Jahre wieder steht ein frohes Fest vor der Tür, welches wir wieder zum
> Anlass nehmen, die 2. TT Weihnachtsfeier zu zelebrieren.
> ...


Hi Cheffin!

Ich wollte immer etwas "_Ritterliches_" machen. Ihr habt doch so viele Burge in der Nähe, kann man da nichts organisieren? Radeln im Matsch und Schnee, anschliessend Essen und Trinken im Saal, evtl mit Übernachten zum Anschluss?

So ne Idee, halt.

Mikkael


----------



## MieMaMeise (5. Oktober 2009)

Mein Vorschlag: Wald-Gaststätte Steinbach


----------



## Andreas-MTB (5. Oktober 2009)

Grüß Dich Barbara, 
hab Dir doch das Buch von der Euskirchener Burgenrunde gegeben, ist denn da nichts bei? Satzvey gibt doch auch eine gute Location ab mit mietbaren Sälen usw..


----------



## Daywalker74 (5. Oktober 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Grüß Dich Barbara,
> hab Dir doch das Buch von der Euskirchener Burgenrunde gegeben, ist denn da nichts bei? Satzvey gibt doch auch eine gute Location ab mit mietbaren Sälen usw..



Hi Andi!

Du hast noch was bei mir vergessen. Es ist was von der Firma Nigrin. Na, klingels???


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. Oktober 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Hi Andi!
> 
> Du hast noch was bei mir vergessen. Es ist was von der Firma Nigrin. Na, klingels???



Der fährt bestimmt mit Kardan und braucht kein Kettenfett mehr.


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. Oktober 2009)

Wünsch euch heute beim Weinfest viel Spass. Ich muß leider in die Schule. Nächstes Jahr wird unser Sohnemann ja eingeschult. Ist heute schon der erste Info-Abend.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Daywalker74 (5. Oktober 2009)

Ach und noch etwas wurde vergessen.
Meine PC-Maus hat sich vermehrt. Sind aufeinmal 2 Mäuse. Wem gehört Sie 2te? Manni, Jörg???


----------



## Handlampe (5. Oktober 2009)

Der TT Tripp 2010 will geplant werden.
Als Termin kristalisiert sich wieder der September heraus.

Alle Teilnehmer des herrlichen Gardaseetripps haben natürlich schon eine Einladung zur neuen IG bekommen. 

Es sind natürlich aber auch Alle herzlich eingeladen der IG beizutreten, die Interesse an einer Woche Spaß haben.


TT on tours


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (5. Oktober 2009)

Stunt-beck;Daywalker; 6404269 schrieb:
			
		

> Der fährt bestimmt mit Kardan und braucht kein Kettenfett mehr.



... Laufrad  Brauche was für die Kniegelenkschmierung! Ich komms mir bei Zeiten holen, wenns nicht stört.


----------



## sibby08 (5. Oktober 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir überlegt auch diesen Oktober wieder eine Fototour zu starten.
> Da ich ja mittlerweile doch einige Fahrkünstler kenne fände ich es gut Diese alle zu versammeln um dann ein paar schicke Äktschenfotos schießen zu können...natürlich dann auch in etwas schwierigerem Geläuf wie z.B. dem Teufelsloch. Vielleicht fallen euch ja auch noch andere Spots ein.
> 
> Als Fahrer würden sich z.B. anbieten:
> ...


 
wenn es zeitlich passt, würde ich auch gerne mitkommen (zum Knipsen).


----------



## surftigresa (6. Oktober 2009)

Hi!

Wie man im Moment leider deutlich merkt, rückt der Winter immer näher und es wird Zeit für den Winterpokal. Ich fänd's schön, wenn wir wieder ein Team aus den TT- und den TTL-Fahrern zusammen bekommen würden.

Wie sieht es aus bei Euch? Wer wäre dabei?

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. Oktober 2009)

Habe noch kurzfristig heute ne Tour reingesetzt. Mal sehen wer Lust hat.

www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9267


----------



## Daywalker74 (7. Oktober 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Ach und noch etwas wurde vergessen.
> Meine PC-Maus hat sich vermehrt. Sind aufeinmal 2 Mäuse. Wem gehört Sie 2te? Manni, Jörg???



Nochwas ist vergessen worden. So ein komischer Kasten auf dem Nikon steht
Wer wolle kaufe?

Ach Mr. MTB. Meinst Du, in der Dose wäre dann noch was drin????

Bis dann


----------



## Redfraggle (7. Oktober 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Nochwas ist vergessen worden. So ein komischer Kasten auf dem Nikon steht
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Das ist auf meinem Mist gewachsen; hatte sie im Schlafzimmer abgestellt, um später ein paar Fotos zu schießen!


----------



## surftigresa (7. Oktober 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Daywalker74 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nochwas ist vergessen worden. So ein komischer Kasten auf dem Nikon steht
> ...


----------



## Andreas-MTB (7. Oktober 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Nochwas ist vergessen worden. So ein komischer Kasten auf dem Nikon steht
> Wer wolle kaufe?
> 
> Ach Mr. MTB. Meinst Du, in der Dose wäre dann noch was drin????
> ...



Weißte was Jung, ich schenk sie Dir nachträglich zum Geburtstag


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. Oktober 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Daywalker74 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nochwas ist vergessen worden. So ein komischer Kasten auf dem Nikon steht
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (7. Oktober 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:
			
		

> Wer weiß was das für Fotos werden sollten



Vielleicht sollte dokumentiert werden, wie dieser Fred mit Leben gefüllt wird....


----------



## Daywalker74 (8. Oktober 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Weißte was Jung, ich schenk sie Dir nachträglich zum Geburtstag



Wow DANKE 
Sowas gutes sind meine Räder ja garnicht gewohnt

Ach, falls die Rote Laterne hier mal vorbeilesen sollte: Möchte Du jetzt den Laufradsatz kaufen oder nicht??




Thomas


----------



## Bagatellschaden (8. Oktober 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte dokumentiert werden, wie dieser Fred mit Leben gefüllt wird....



Menno, das ist ungerecht. Der Volker darf solche Sprüche völlig unkommentiert machen. Wahrscheinlich versteht ihn keiner...


----------



## sun909 (8. Oktober 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Möchte Du jetzt den Laufradsatz kaufen oder nicht??
> 
> ...



was gibt es denn schönes  ?

grüße


----------



## supasini (8. Oktober 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Menno, das ist ungerecht. Der Volker darf solche Sprüche völlig unkommentiert machen. Wahrscheinlich versteht ihn keiner...



Wenn du mal zur Fraktion der Ü40 ccFreerider gehörst darfst du auch peinliche Sprüche machen. 
Aber in deinem jugendlichen Alter weckst du bei den alten Säcken immer noch die Hoffnung, dass Erziehung bei dir vielleicht besser funktionieren könnte als bei den eigenen Blagen


----------



## Bagatellschaden (8. Oktober 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> Wenn du mal zur Fraktion der Ü40 ccFreerider gehörst darfst du auch peinliche Sprüche machen.
> Aber in deinem jugendlichen Alter weckst du bei den alten Säcken immer noch die Hoffnung, dass Erziehung bei dir vielleicht besser funktionieren könnte als bei den eigenen Blagen



Einverstanden. Ich werd' Dein Statement bookmarken und zur Wiedervorlage in zwei Jahren notieren. 

Bis dahin werde ich artig sein. 

So wie immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (8. Oktober 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Einverstanden. Ich werd' Dein Statement bookmarken und zur Wiedervorlage in zwei Jahren notieren.
> 
> Bis dahin werde ich artig sein.
> 
> So wie immer.



Na das wollen wir alle hoffen


----------



## Stunt-beck (8. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Uwe, bin eben die Waldumfahrung in Berkum gelaufen. Ist ein super schöner Trail. Ist auch bis auf zwei oder drei verbockte stellen alles schön fahrbar. Können wir das nächste mal wenn wir dort vorbei kommen mit einbauen.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Redfraggle (8. Oktober 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Menno, das ist ungerecht. Der Volker darf solche Sprüche völlig unkommentiert machen. Wahrscheinlich versteht ihn keiner...



Könnte sein, aber wohl eher typisch Mann!

@ Volker: habe in völliger Naivität, den Sachverhalt wiedergegeben und erst später realisiert, was ich da eigentlich geschrieben habe.
Fotos habe ich weder fünf noch s... gemacht !


----------



## monsterchen (8. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich das hier so lese, endet die nächste TT- Tour wohl im "Jagdhaus".


----------



## Bagatellschaden (8. Oktober 2009)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Wenn ich das hier so lese, endet die nächste TT- Tour wohl im "Jagdhaus".




Ist das eine Empfehlung?


----------



## mikkael (8. Oktober 2009)

TT-Jungs, TT-Mädels,

wollte mal kurz nachfragen, da ich in den nächsten Tagen den Termin bzw Reise für *La Palma* ausarbeiten möchte, wer grundsätzlich zum Karneval (Anfang Februar) rüber will. Die Reise wird eine Woche dauern, inklusive 5 Biketage vor Ort. Eigene Bikes können mitgenommen, Mietbikes können beliebig arrangiert werden.

Details poste ich Anfang/Mitte nächster Woche.

VG Mikkael


----------



## supasini (8. Oktober 2009)

grundsätzlich super gerne.
ich befürchte aber, dass es mal wieder nicht passen wird 
bin halt auf die wenigen Ferientage, die man als Lehrer hat, festgelegt.


----------



## on any sunday (8. Oktober 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> wenigen Ferientage, die man als Lehrer hat, festgelegt.



Oh, eine Runde Mitleid für den alten Mann.


----------



## Daywalker74 (9. Oktober 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> was gibt es denn schönes  ?
> 
> grüße



Mavic 519 Silber mit schwarzen Speichen, Deore Narben

Gruß Thomas


----------



## supasini (9. Oktober 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Oh, eine Runde Mitleid für den alten Mann.



Danke, du verstehst mich wirklich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (9. Oktober 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> Danke, du verstehst mich wirklich!



...muß am Alter liegen....


----------



## Handlampe (9. Oktober 2009)

Eine kleine Delegation von Tomburgern war heute mal wieder auf einem nicht ganz unbekannten Weg unterwegs. Er ist markiert mit F wie Fahrrad.







Selten so schwer:






Meistens flow pur und immer am Hang lang...






EIN TRAUM.

War zwar schon mehrfach da, und trotzdem ist es jedes mal schwer das Grinsen aus dem Gesicht zu bekommen.


----------



## Enrgy (9. Oktober 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Er ist markiert mit F wie Fahrrad.



Du meinst wohl F wie Ferboten...


PS:
Drecksäcke...

PSPS
wat denn, ick seh keene Schoners?!


----------



## sibby08 (10. Oktober 2009)

*Neid*
Dieser *F*ahrradweg steht bei mir seit 2-3 Jahren auch auf der Liste der unerfüllten Wünsche.
War ja gestern super Wetter dafür .


----------



## Redfraggle (10. Oktober 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> PS:
> Drecksäcke...



Kann ich mich nur anschließen!


----------



## Trialeddy (10. Oktober 2009)

> Eine kleine Delegation von Tomburgern war heute mal wieder auf einem nicht ganz unbekannten Weg unterwegs. Er ist markiert mit F wie Fahrrad.



Wo ist das? Sagt mir alles nichts diese Insider!

CD Eddy



P.S. Verkaufe meinen Laufradsatz: DT Swiss 5.1 D, XTR Naben, vorne Steckachse, 203 XT Scheiben (neu) mit Centerlog, Nobby Nic mit spezial schlauchlos System, LRS = 1 Jahr alt.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (10. Oktober 2009)

Auflösung des Geheimnisses kommt per Mail.


----------



## on any sunday (10. Oktober 2009)

War ja auch *F*reitag. Trail-Wonderland oder F wedeln


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Tomburger, da ja die Schwarzbrottour ausgefallen ist könnte man doch ein Oktoberfest machen!!! Mir schwebt da der 24.10. vor wie sieht es aus hätte wer Lust?? Vorher ne schöne Tour und anschließend Brezeln, Weißwürste und Bier.

Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (12. Oktober 2009)

Winterpokal-Team sucht Verstärkung:

Ich habe gerade das Team Tomburg gegründet und suche noch dringend Verstärkung. Garaniert ohne Leistungsdruck oder Gruppenzwang. Einfach nur zum Spass und um sich selbst ein bisschen zu motivieren. 

@Mikkael & Stunt-beck
auf Euch zähle ich natürlich. 

Bleiben noch zwei Plätze frei. Also los bevor sie weg sind!

Gruss Melanie.


----------



## blitzfitz (12. Oktober 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Hallo Tomburger, da ja die Schwarzbrottour ausgefallen ist könnte man doch ein Oktoberfest machen!!! Mir schwebt da der 24.10. vor wie sieht es aus hätte wer Lust?? Vorher ne schöne Tour und anschließend Brezeln, Weißwürste und Bier.
> 
> Grüße Micha



Super Idee! 
Kannst Du das auch nächstes Wochenende machen? Am 24.10. bin ich leider in Berlin.

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## mikkael (12. Oktober 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Winterpokal-Team sucht Verstärkung:
> 
> Ich habe gerade das Team Tomburg gegründet und suche noch dringend Verstärkung. Garaniert ohne Leistungsdruck oder Gruppenzwang. Einfach nur zum Spass und um sich selbst ein bisschen zu motivieren.
> 
> ...


Hi Melanie,

bin dabei. Melde mich an wenn ich daheim bin. 

LG Mikkael


----------



## surftigresa (12. Oktober 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Hi Melanie,
> 
> bin dabei. Melde mich an wenn ich daheim bin.
> 
> LG Mikkael


 
Wo bist denn Du schon wieder unterwegs


----------



## mikkael (12. Oktober 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Wo bist denn Du schon wieder unterwegs


war nur beim Essen am Hafen


----------



## Handlampe (12. Oktober 2009)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> Super Idee!
> Kannst Du das auch nächstes Wochenende machen? Am 24.10. bin ich leider in Berlin.
> 
> Ciao,
> Ralf



Ich fänd nächste Woche auch gut. Bin am 24. bei den Ombas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (13. Oktober 2009)

TT-Auswärtsspiel:

Für das nächste TT-Auswärtsspiel wollte ich eine Tour im Sauerland vorschlagen. Am schönsten wäre eine Tour, die die beiden Bikeparks in Willingen und Winterberg verbindet. Die Strecken der Parks würde ich natürlich auch einbinden. Man könnte sich dann jeweils zwischen dem für jederman fahrbarem Freeride und dem natürlich interessanterem Downhill entscheiden. Will man die Parks mit einer schönen Strecke verbinden, kommen allerdings ca. 70km und 1800Hm zusammen.

Alternativ könnte ich auch kürzere Strecken ausarbeiten, die dann aber nur Willingen beinhalten.

Als Termin bleibt dieses Jahr wohl nur noch der 01.11. Danach machen die Bikeparks nur noch bei Top-Wetter auf => schwer planbar.

Wie sieht es aus, besteht bei Euch Interesse an einer solchen Tour?

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. Oktober 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich fänd nächste Woche auch gut. Bin am 24. bei den Ombas.



Jetzt das We kann ich nicht da ich dann meinen Sohn habe. Da käme es natürlich auf die Strecke an. Wobei um hinten drin zu sitzen ist es jetzt auch schon was kalt. Wir können das ganze auch auf ein We im November verschieben. Es war halt nur eine Idee. Bin offen für Vorschläge.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Handlampe (13. Oktober 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> TT-Auswärtsspiel:
> 
> Für das nächste TT-Auswärtsspiel wollte ich eine Tour im Sauerland vorschlagen. Am schönsten wäre eine Tour, die die beiden Bikeparks in Willingen und Winterberg verbindet. Die Strecken der Parks würde ich natürlich auch einbinden. Man könnte sich dann jeweils zwischen dem für jederman fahrbarem Freeride und dem natürlich interessanterem Downhill entscheiden. Will man die Parks mit einer schönen Strecke verbinden, kommen allerdings ca. 70km und 1800Hm zusammen.
> 
> ...



Jaahaa, aber das weißt du ja schon.

Mach doch einen Termin im LMB und dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## Handlampe (13. Oktober 2009)

So, hab jetzt doch für ein wenig Konkurenz im eigenen Lager gesorgt und das Team Tomburg II Die Rivalen im WP gegründet. 
Ich hoffe mein Bruder und Oli sind noch dabei...


----------



## surftigresa (13. Oktober 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> So, hab jetzt doch für ein wenig Konkurenz im eigenen Lager gesorgt und das Team Tomburg II Die Rivalen im WP gegründet.
> Ich hoffe mein Bruder und Oli sind noch dabei...


 
Vielleicht sollten wir erst einmal ein Team voll kriegen  Uns fehlen immer noch 2 Leute.


----------



## surftigresa (13. Oktober 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Jaahaa, aber das weißt du ja schon.
> 
> Mach doch einen Termin im LMB und dann sehen wir weiter.


 
OK, Termin steht:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9303

@Uwe,
ich hoffe, Du sorgst nicht wieder für Konkurenz im eigenen Lager...


----------



## mikkael (14. Oktober 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> @Uwe,
> ich hoffe, Du sorgst nicht wieder für Konkurenz im eigenen Lager...


ja, wirke unterstützend.


----------



## mikkael (15. Oktober 2009)

@La Palma - Februar 2010

Also, ein kurzes Update, so ungefÃ¤hr wie die Reise stattfinden wird.

1. Termin - *28.01.-04.02.2010* - 12 PlÃ¤tze ~ â¬ 350,-
2. Termin - *04.02.-11.02.2010* - nur noch 6 Ã¼brig ~ â¬ 385,-

Flug, Transfers, 6 Ãbernachtungen in Los Llanos, 1 Ãbernachtung in Teneriffa (eventuell mit Freeriden, noch in Arbeit) - 5 Biketage vor Ort.

Die Reise ist etwas komplizierter geworden, daher kein Biketransport diesmal. Mietbikes und Touren kÃ¶nnen wie immer leicht organisiert werden. Die Preise sind Team-Tomburg-Tagespreise und richten sich nach dem Tagesflugpreis, das ist kein Ã¶ffentliches Angebot.

Ich werde wahrscheinlich beim ersten Termin dabei sein. Weitere Details poste ich nicht mehr Ã¶ffentlich sondern ab sofort nur noch in die IG _(Wenn Uwe das gestattet)_. Buchungsdatum etwa Anfang November, first come first serve.

LG Mikkael


_PS. Bin am 24. bei den OMBAs, da kÃ¶nnen wir sprechen_


----------



## supasini (15. Oktober 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> @La Palma - Februar 2010
> 
> Also, ein kurzes Update, so ungefÃ¤hr wie die Reise stattfinden wird.
> 
> ...



dann bin ich beim ersten dabei - 9 1/2 Monate Urlaub fÃ¼r 350 â¬ - das klingt sehr verlockend!!!


----------



## Redfraggle (15. Oktober 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> dann bin ich beim ersten dabei - 9 1/2 Monate Urlaub für 350  - das klingt sehr verlockend!!!



Ich denke Lehrer haben so wenig Urlaubstage !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (15. Oktober 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> dann bin ich beim ersten dabei - 10 1/2 Monate Urlaub für 350  - das klingt sehr verlockend!!!


So viele Tage kriegst du nicht frei, obwohl.. Du bist ja Lehrer, nicht wahr? 

Ihr habt doch jeden Tag frei 


PS. ich würde sagen 9 1/2 oder kann ich nicht rechnen?


----------



## supasini (15. Oktober 2009)

zum rechnen: guck mal oben!
zum frei: die freuen sich, wenn ich so lange nicht komme


----------



## mikkael (15. Oktober 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> zum rechnen: guck mal oben!
> zum frei: die freuen sich, wenn ich so lange nicht komme


Schnell korrigiert, hm? Lehrer Gnadenlos.


----------



## Daywalker74 (16. Oktober 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> @La Palma - Februar 2010
> 
> Also, ein kurzes Update, so ungefähr wie die Reise stattfinden wird.
> 
> ...



Das sieht aber sehr verlockend aus. Aber für mich fällt dieser Urlaub flach. Spare für ein neues MTB und da ist der Urlaub zur der Zeit nicht drin.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## PacMan (17. Oktober 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Spare für ein neues MTB...


Endlich was mit mehr Hub?


----------



## Eifelwolf (17. Oktober 2009)

E-Bike!


----------



## Enrgy (17. Oktober 2009)

Das Simplon ist doch noch neu?!


----------



## Redfraggle (17. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Bikervolk,

morgen startet um 11 Uhr eine schnelle Truppe von der Tomburg.
Wer hätte Lust und Zeit, in etwas gemütlicherem Tempo, auch von dort
ein Ründchen zu drehen?!
Wetter soll ja ganz ordentlich werden.
Wäre schön, wenn der/die ein/eine oder andere sich dazugesellen würde.
Grüße Barbara


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. Oktober 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Hallo Bikervolk,
> 
> morgen startet um 11 Uhr eine schnelle Truppe von der Tomburg.
> Wer hätte Lust und Zeit, in etwas gemütlicherem Tempo, auch von dort
> ...



Würde ja gerne aber ich habe meinen Sohn, vielleicht das nächste mal.

Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (17. Oktober 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Endlich was mit mehr Hub?


----------



## Daywalker74 (17. Oktober 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Das Simplon ist doch noch neu?!



Wolle kaufe????


----------



## Enrgy (17. Oktober 2009)

Ist mir nicht alt und abgehangen genug (bei Metall heißt das auslagern, aber damit hats der geräderte Bleistift ja nicht so)

Nee laß ma, ist mir einfach zu neu das Teil. Und bricht unter mir dann sicher endgültig zusammen...


----------



## Krampe (18. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
Dann biete ich mein Simplon in Alu an, das hält...
Gruß


----------



## philbertII (18. Oktober 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Hallo Bikervolk,
> 
> morgen startet um 11 Uhr eine schnelle Truppe von der Tomburg.
> Wer hätte Lust und Zeit, in etwas gemütlicherem Tempo, auch von dort
> ...


 
Hallo Barbara,

bin mal wieder zu langsam im ins-Forum-schaun...Ich würde gerne ne Runde mitfahren, nicht so schnell, und am liebsten erst heute ab Mittag oder so, und hätte auch nichts dagegen, wenn wir das hier machen würden - deine Tour? - Bin noch ziemlich platt von den letzten Tagen, aber bisschen radeln wäre prima! Melde dich einfach, ich bin online...

Viele Grüße, Sabine


----------



## Redfraggle (18. Oktober 2009)

philbertII schrieb:


> Hallo Barbara,
> 
> bin mal wieder zu langsam im ins-Forum-schaun...Ich würde gerne ne Runde mitfahren, nicht so schnell, und am liebsten erst heute ab Mittag oder so, und hätte auch nichts dagegen, wenn wir das hier machen würden - deine Tour? - Bin noch ziemlich platt von den letzten Tagen, aber bisschen radeln wäre prima! Melde dich einfach, ich bin online...
> 
> Viele Grüße, Sabine



Hallo Sabine,

ab Mittag passt mir auch gut!Hat sich noch ein Kumpel von mir gemeldet,
der braucht noch ein bißchen Zeit zu überlegen, ob er mitkommt.
Gebe Dir dann sofort Bescheid, wann und wo wir uns treffen!
Lg. Barbara

P.S.:schicke Dir per PN mal meine Handynumer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (18. Oktober 2009)

Wir waren heute in kleiner Besetzung unterwegs: Oli, Thomas und ich machten sich von der Heimruine auf in die Eifel. Von Matsch war zu Beginn keine Spur- wo war er? aufgesogen wurde er wohl von der trockenen Erde. Aber wir hatten ja Oli dabei. Er suchte- und fand ihn natürlich auch- SEINEN Matsch. Auf dem Weg zum dicken Toni hatte er sich versteckt und klebte dann auch schon bald an Mensch und Maschine.
Leider gibt es hier auch keine bildlichen Dokumente da zwar die Hardware vorhanden war, aber leider nicht die passende Stromversorgung. Zu einem kläglichen "Bitte wechseln sie die Batterien" reichte zwar die Energie noch- das war es aber auch dann.

Am Michelsberg sollte ich diesen Zustand dann noch mehr verfluchen. Tolle Wolkenformationen vor dem Aremberg mit zwei radelnden Menschen im Vordergrund- eigentlich ein KBU-Kalender Kandidat.
Nach sämtlichen Versuchen diverse Akkus zwischen GPS und Kamera zu wechseln musste ich leider die Segel streichen und konnte dann nur noch mit der Low-Budget-Methode Schadensbegrenzung betreiben: Handy raus und auf den (Möchtegern) Auslöser gedrückt: Naja- hätte besser werden können:







Vom Michelsberg ging es dann tendenziell nur noch bergab und nachdem Oli dann auch noch die Gruppe dezimierte fuhren Brüderchen und ich dann noch über Lind hinab in's Ahrtal um dann über Vischeltal und ausgiebiger Rast in der Scheune in Hilberath die Tour an der Tomburg zu beenden.


----------



## philbertII (20. Oktober 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Hallo Sabine,
> 
> ab Mittag passt mir auch gut!Hat sich noch ein Kumpel von mir gemeldet,
> der braucht noch ein bißchen Zeit zu überlegen, ob er mitkommt.
> ...


 
Owei, hallo Barbara,

das hat irgendwie nicht geklappt  - mein internet hatte am WE einen Aussetzer... blöööd! Und ist immer noch nicht ganz ok...Tut mir echt leid! Bin auf jeden Fall morgen dabei, wenn`s irgendwie möglich ist. Schicke dir jetzt meine Handynummer, damit wir auch mal was ganz spontan machen können... Habt ihr denn am Sonntag was zu zweit gemacht? Bis morgen! viele grüße, sabine


----------



## Felix_the_Cat (21. Oktober 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir überlegt auch diesen Oktober wieder eine Fototour zu starten.


Wie sieht denn hier der aktuelle Stand der Dinge aus?


----------



## Handlampe (21. Oktober 2009)

Hups...da hab ich die Mail an den falschen Felix the Cat geschickt....ich schick dir die Daten per PM.

Allerdings sehen die Aussichten für Sonntag nicht wirklich gut aus. Es kann sein das wir verschieben müssen...


----------



## mikkael (21. Oktober 2009)

Guten Abend Team,

bei uns im WP-Team "Team Tomburg" wäre ein Platz noch zu vergeben. Wäre super, wenn einer sich diesbezüglich bei *Melanie* melden könnte, damit wir das Team endgültig abschliessen können.

VG Mikkael


----------



## surftigresa (22. Oktober 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Guten Abend Team,
> 
> bei uns im WP-Team "Team Tomburg" wäre ein Platz noch zu vergeben. Wäre super, wenn einer sich diesbezüglich bei *Melanie* melden könnte, damit wir das Team endgültig abschliessen können.
> 
> VG Mikkael


 
So wie es aussieht, sind wir komplett  Ich warte nur noch auf die offizielle Anmeldung.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## mikkael (22. Oktober 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht, sind wir komplett  Ich warte nur noch auf die offizielle Anmeldung.


Cool!


----------



## MasifCentralier (22. Oktober 2009)

Guten Abend allerseits, ich würde am Samstag gern fahren wenn sich noch jemand anschließt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9353


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. Oktober 2009)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Guten Abend allerseits, ich würde am Samstag gern fahren wenn sich noch jemand anschließt.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9353



Ich würde gerne aber vor 13 Uhr 30 schaffe ich das auf gar keinen Fall. Wünsche dir viel Spass, Grüße Micha


----------



## MasifCentralier (22. Oktober 2009)

Können wir auch machen, vllt. hab ich bis dahin meine kleine Sonne. Dann fahren wir bis 7 oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (22. Oktober 2009)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Können wir auch machen, vllt. hab ich bis dahin meine kleine Sonne. Dann fahren wir bis 7 oder so.



Ja dann änder den Termin und ich bringe zwei Lampen mit. Melde mich dann auch an 

Vielleicht kommt ja noch ein oder zwei andere Tomburger.


----------



## MasifCentralier (22. Oktober 2009)

Sorry aber ich hab dann nur die Eine.


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe ja auch geschrieben ich bringe zwei Lampen mit.


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. Oktober 2009)

Wie sieht es denn jetzt aus, verschiebst du die Tour auf halb zwei oder fährst du früher?

Grüße Micha


----------



## philbertII (23. Oktober 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn jetzt aus, verschiebst du die Tour auf halb zwei oder fährst du früher?
> 
> Grüße Micha


 

Hallo Sebastian,
...und wenn du etwas später fährst, würde ich mich auch noch dazu gesellen - vorausgesetzt, es wird nicht ober-heftig (Tempo...). Michael meint, ich soll dich selbst dazu befragen ...

@Michael: ich hab doch noch gar kein Team ...

Viele Grüße - Sabine


----------



## MasifCentralier (23. Oktober 2009)

Es wird net schnell. Fahre mit dem Freerider. Gut dann machen wir halb 2.


----------



## philbertII (23. Oktober 2009)

Ok, gebont!

@Michael: Sollen wir dann zusammen nach Kalenborn fahren - wo immer das ist...?

Grüße - Sabine


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. Oktober 2009)

Ja klar, sei einfach um 13 Uhr bei mir und dann fahren wir.


----------



## philbertII (23. Oktober 2009)

ok- prima, mach ich. Bis morgen!
Grüße - Sabine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (23. Oktober 2009)

WP Team Tomburg komplett 

Da hat sich doch noch eine schlagkräftige Truppe gefunden:

24h-Mikkael
Ralf alias blitzfitz
2 mal Micha (Stunt-beck und meg-71)
und meine Wenigkeit

warten ungeduldig auf den Start des Winterpokals


----------



## mikkael (23. Oktober 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Da hat sich doch noch eine schla*f*kräftige Truppe gefunden


I'm ready!






Bitte nicht für den Kalender nominieren. Danke.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (24. Oktober 2009)

HINWEIS FÜR DIE FOTOFAHRER

Die Fototour am morgigen Sonntag ist abgesagt. Für vernünftige Bilder braucht's Sonne und die ist morgen nicht garantiert. Uwe hat sich eben entschieden, die Tour deshalb abzusagen.

Er wird sich zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt in einer Grundsatzrede ans gemeine Volk wenden. Aber erst wenn er den Ombas die Grillkotellets weggefuttert hat und sich von seinem Mitarbeiterstab hat nachhause fahren lassen. 

Cheers,
Claus.


----------



## Stunt-beck (24. Oktober 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> HINWEIS FÜR DIE FOTOFAHRER
> 
> Die Fototour am morgigen Sonntag ist abgesagt. Für vernünftige Bilder braucht's Sonne und die ist morgen nicht garantiert. Uwe hat sich eben entschieden, die Tour deshalb abzusagen.
> 
> ...



Sehr schön geschrieben


----------



## Stunt-beck (24. Oktober 2009)

dank an Sebastian, war sehr fein heute. Hat viel Spass gemacht lecker Trails jeder Zeit wieder danke. 

Grüße Micha


----------



## Handlampe (25. Oktober 2009)

Tja, jetzt steh ich da mit meiner Fototour.
Jetzt hab ich allen abgesagt....und es ist keine Wolke am Himmel.

Allerdings dürfte es ziemlich glitschig auf den Trails sein.
Ich hätte als Alternative noch die Überlegung ein wenig um die Villeseen zu fahren, da kann man jetzt auch feine Fotos machen. 
Hat da jemand Lust zu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (25. Oktober 2009)

Bin leider schon anderweitig verplant. Sonst gerne.

Grüße Micha


----------



## supasini (25. Oktober 2009)

Lust ja, kann aber erst heute nachmittag (so ab 15 Uhr)


----------



## philbertII (26. Oktober 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> dank an Sebastian, war sehr fein heute. Hat viel Spass gemacht lecker Trails jeder Zeit wieder danke.
> 
> Grüße Micha


 

Dem will ich mich unbedingt anschließen - das war super am Samstag -auch wenn es mich schon bisschen gefordert hat (!) - aber das passt schon. Waren auch prima Tipps von dir, Sebastian!  Danke euch beiden und dir noch viel Spass in Bad Kreuznach, Sebastian!

VG Sabine


----------



## on any sunday (26. Oktober 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Tja, jetzt steh ich da mit meiner Fototour.
> Jetzt hab ich allen abgesagt....und es ist keine Wolke am Himmel.
> 
> Allerdings dürfte es ziemlich glitschig auf den Trails sein.



Tja, sehr schade. Wäre perfektes Fotowetter gewesen im güldenen Herbst. In und ums Brohtal waren die Wege und Trails perfekt, teilweise hat's sogar gestaubt, ................bei zu viel Gas.


----------



## supasini (26. Oktober 2009)

jo, ich war dann am Spätnachmittag noch (ein letztes Mal?) in Sommertrikot rund um die Steinbachtalsperre und Richtung Decke Tönnes unterwegs - sehr schön. Aber das Bild von dir, Uwe, ist auch toll: prima Farben


----------



## mikkael (26. Oktober 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> teilweise hat's sogar gestaubt, bei zu viel Gas.






Kann bestätigen!


----------



## Enrgy (26. Oktober 2009)

Oha, ne echte Schlüsselstelle! Aber dank der Protektoren kann ja nix passieren bei dem Höllentempo...


----------



## surftigresa (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe noch ein paar Infos zum TT-Auswärtsspiel zusammengetragen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9303

Jegliche Art von Feedback oder Gegenvorschlägen ist natürlich immer willkommen 

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## supasini (27. Oktober 2009)

bin dabei!
Problem: wie kommen wir hin? gemeinsam Fahren wäre ja sehr sinnvoll, aber mein Sohn hätte gerne unseren Bus an den WE geliehen. Kann ich vielleicht bei Fam. W. aus A. mitfahren - würde dann zu gegebener Zeit zu euch kommen?


----------



## Enrgy (27. Oktober 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> Kann ich vielleicht bei Fam. W. aus A. mitfahren - würde dann zu gegebener Zeit zu euch kommen?



Komm lieber 30min früher und bring Überrückungskabel mit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (27. Oktober 2009)

Hi Melanie,
mit was für einem Schnitt kalkulierst du denn so für den Sonntag?

"mittel" ist da immer relativ 

schönen gruß
Carsten


----------



## Bagatellschaden (27. Oktober 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Komm lieber 30min früher und bring Überrückungskabel mit...



... und sag ihm, die Haustürschlüssel liegen noch in der Küche!


----------



## surftigresa (27. Oktober 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi Melanie,
> mit was für einem Schnitt kalkulierst du denn so für den Sonntag?
> 
> "mittel" ist da immer relativ
> ...


 
Hi Carsten,

ehrlich gesagt, keine Ahnung. Aber der Schnitt ist auch immer relativ, wenn man die Strecke nicht genau kennt, oder?

Es wird auf jeden Fall keine Rennveranstaltung, dann wäre die Guidine nämlich immer ganz hinten, was dann wahrscheinlich für alle eher ungünstig wäre. Ich fahre mein Specialized Enduro => bergauf eher langsam.
Da die Tour doch recht lang ist und es früh dunkel wird, dürfen wir aber auch nicht allzu sehr trödeln. Deshalb habe ich die Tour nicht mit langsam ausgeschrieben. Trotzdem glaube ich nicht, dass einer von Euch mit meinem Tempo ein Problem haben wird.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Stunt-beck (27. Oktober 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Hi Carsten,
> 
> ehrlich gesagt, keine Ahnung. Aber der Schnitt ist auch immer relativ, wenn man die Strecke nicht genau kennt, oder?
> 
> ...


Kann leider am WE nicht, wünsche euch aber viel Spass.


----------



## sun909 (27. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
wer fährt denn wie hin? 

Bei einer Fahrgemeinschaft wäre ich nicht abgeneigt, Wetter schaut ja trocken aus, eine Runde Winterberg rocken wäre nicht verkehrt 

Sprich: Kann ich irgendwo unterschlüpfen? Mein Auto ist zu klein für 2 Leute und 2 Räder 

grüße


----------



## Bagatellschaden (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke, ich komme auch mit. In meine Kiste passen insgesamt drei Fahrräder plus Fahrer der selbigen. Allerdings brauch ich noch die Unterschrift der Präsidentin. Ich war schon an den letzten Wochenenden immer unterwegs...


----------



## Daywalker74 (27. Oktober 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Komm lieber 30min früher und bring Überrückungskabel mit...



 Aber was ist den ein Überrückungskabel? ;-)

Überlege ernsthaft noch, ob ich am So wirklich mitkommen soll. Sind ja am Sa noch bei Petra und Giom angeladen.....


----------



## sun909 (27. Oktober 2009)

...ist doch schön, wenn du dich auf unser Niveau runtertrinkst 

Hab da noch so ein paar Bilder vom Sommerfest gefunden...

Claus: wir könnten ja zusammen fahren? Wenn du über 555/A4 fährst?

grüße


----------



## PacMan (27. Oktober 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Ich denke, ich komme auch mit. In meine Kiste passen insgesamt drei Fahrräder plus Fahrer der selbigen. Allerdings brauch ich noch die Unterschrift der Präsidentin. Ich war schon an den letzten Wochenenden immer unterwegs...


Meine Präsidentin hat eingewilligt. Evtl. würde ich dann gerne einen der angebotenen Plätze einnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (27. Oktober 2009)

Okay, mit Pascal und Carsten wäre mein Auto dann maximaleffizient belegt. Werde versuchen, mir heute Abend die Absolution durch die Päpstin erteilen zu lassen.


----------



## sun909 (27. Oktober 2009)

Dann hoffen wir mal auf gute Laune und anschließende Absolution 

Ich warte mit der Anmeldung noch bis das durch ist...

grüße!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin heute mit Kochen dran. Ich hab also gewisse, nun ja, Steuerungsmöglichkeiten...


----------



## mikkael (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich könnte nun eventuell auch. 

Werde die Halloween-Nacht im _gruseligen_ Wald verbringen, im Zelt mit Kids. Sie wären jedoch froh, wenn sie mich Sonntag früh schnell los hätten.

Endgültig weiß ich allerdings erst am Freitag Vormittag.

VG Mikkael


----------



## supasini (27. Oktober 2009)

ich frag auch nochmal nach: wie sieht's aus: kann ich bei euch, Thomas und Uwe, mitfahren? ich würde dann nach Alfter kommen?!


----------



## blitzfitz (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin raus. 9:30 Winterberg ist mir doch ein wenig zu früh. 

Euch viel Spass! 

Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (28. Oktober 2009)

> Überlege ernsthaft noch, ob ich am So wirklich mitkommen soll. Sind ja am Sa noch bei Petra und Giom angeladen.....





äääääh....irgendwie bin ich da am *Freitag* eingeladen.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (28. Oktober 2009)

Mein Projektmanagement hat mich gegreenlightet. Die Feinheiten des  Mobilitätsvertrags mit Carsten und Pascal arbeiten wir per Mail aus.


----------



## sun909 (28. Oktober 2009)

Sehr schön! Hast also gut gekocht 

Dann mal anmelden 

ach ja, und ich plädiere für den Lift...

grüße


----------



## Bagatellschaden (28. Oktober 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Hast also gut gekocht



Ja, und ich musste noch nicht mal mit Zusatzstoffen arbeiten...



sun909 schrieb:


> Dann mal anmelden



Schon geschehen.


----------



## Redfraggle (28. Oktober 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> äääääh....irgendwie bin ich da am *Freitag* eingeladen.



Ich auch!Der Thomas kommt mit seinem WE- Zeitmanagement ein wenig durcheinander !


----------



## Handlampe (28. Oktober 2009)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> Ich bin raus. 9:30 Winterberg ist mir doch ein wenig zu früh.
> 
> Euch viel Spass!
> 
> Ralf




...Weichei


@Suprasini: Ich weiß nicht ob Thomas bis dahin sein Auto repariert hat. Wenn nicht werden wir wohl mit meinem fahren müssen und in das gehen leider nur 2 Leute + Bikes.


----------



## Daywalker74 (28. Oktober 2009)

@ Barbara u Tom: Habe mich um 1Tag vertan.Sorry

Wegen des Kurzulaubs in Winterberg:

@Martin und Uwe: Können mit dem Teamwagen fahren. Ist ab Freitag wieder einsatzbereit. Wann fahren wir den los? 5 Uhr???

@Claus (Wagen1) sollen wir uns dann irgendwo treffen und gemeinsam nach Winterberg fahren?


----------



## supasini (28. Oktober 2009)

Hi Thomas,
muss mir das nochmal genau durch den Kopf gehen lassen, sind ja fast 3h Fahrt je Strecke...
Wie sieht's aus: bist du Himmelfahrt als Guide/Co-Guide/Backguide oder was auch immer dabei? Hab dich schon mal eingeplant, die Guideliste kannst du im Fred sehen 
Ich gehe davon aus, dass nicht jeder die ganze Zeit kann oder will oder beides... Meld dich mal irgendwann deswegen!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (28. Oktober 2009)

Wagen 1 an Zentrale: Route und Zeitplan sind schon festgelegt. Ich denke, wir treffen uns in Winterberg.


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. Oktober 2009)

Hier noch einmal die Frage nach der Oktoberfest-tour? Wie sieht es denn mit dem 8 Nov. aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (28. Oktober 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> @ Barbara u Tom: Habe mich um 1Tag vertan.Sorry



Wofür?Bei dem Freizeitstreß kann man schon mal den Überblick verlieren!


----------



## sun909 (29. Oktober 2009)

hm,
einige Strecken sind in Winterberg gesperrt; am Sonntag ist der letzte Tag dort:
http://www.bikepark-winterberg.de/de/aktuelles/streckenreport/streckenpflege.php

dafür sparen wir wahnsinnige 15% auf den Liftpreis von 2,50 

Niederschlagsrisiko steigt gerade, also Jäckchen nicht vergessen...

Micha: Termin ginge, gib mal mehr Input

grüße


----------



## Enrgy (29. Oktober 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> dafür sparen wir wahnsinnige 15% auf den Liftpreis von 2,50



Da habt ihr ja den Sprit schon fast wieder raus...


----------



## surftigresa (29. Oktober 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> hm,
> einige Strecken sind in Winterberg gesperrt; am Sonntag ist der letzte Tag dort:
> http://www.bikepark-winterberg.de/de/aktuelles/streckenreport/streckenpflege.php
> 
> ...


Hi Carsten,

die beiden Strecken, die wir fahren wollen, sind frei.

Regen habe ich eigentlich keinen bestellt. Das muss ein Missverständnis sein 

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## sun909 (29. Oktober 2009)

...welche Strecken denn? Nur damit ich die Größe der Protektoren einschätzen kann, die ich einpacken muß 

Und Regen, wer sprach von Regen? Vielleicht erhöhte Luftfeuchtigkeit, ansonsten gilt doch: Wenn Engel reisen.... 

grüße

@enrgy: davon machen wir dann rischtig einen drauf, Aprés und so !


----------



## surftigresa (29. Oktober 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...welche Strecken denn? Nur damit ich die Größe der Protektoren einschätzen kann, die ich einpacken muß


 
Jeder hat die Wahl, ob er in Winterberg den Downhill (=> grosse Protektoren) oder den Free Cross (geht auch ohne Protektoren) fahren möchte. Danach fahren wir dann zusammen den Continental Track (geht auch ohne Protektoren) runter.
Die Protektorenfrage muss natürlich jeder für sich entscheiden. Ich hab' auch schon Leute ohne auf dem Downhill gesehen. Da wir aber noch mal am Auto vorbei kommen, empfehle ich für den Downhill alles anzuziehen was man hat. Danach schmeissen wir die Sachen, die Ihr nicht mit nach Willingen nehmen wollt, halt schnell ins Auto rein.

In Willingen gibt es dann auch wieder die Wahl zwischen Downhill (=> grosse Protektoren) oder dem Freeride (geht auch ohne Protektoren). Wobei ich den Downhill hier nicht empfehlen kann. Er ist auf Speed und riesige Sprünge ausgelegt. Man kann ihn zwar auch ohne zu springen fahren, aber dann macht er keinen Spass. Hier ist der Freeride mein Favorite. Nicht schwer, aber man kann ganz gut über die Tables springen oder wenn man will über ein paar North Shores droppen (muss man aber nicht!).

Ich selber bin alle Strecken schon gefahren. Kann Euch bei der Wahl also beraten, aber entscheiden müsst Ihr natürlich selber.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab hier noch so 'ne Halskrause von meinem Skiunfall liegen. Die bring ich auch mit...


----------



## Enrgy (29. Oktober 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ich selber bin alle Strecken schon gefahren...



Du Teufelsweib!




Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Ich hab hier noch so 'ne Halskrause von meinem Skiunfall liegen. Die bring ich auch mit...




für hinterher...


----------



## Bagatellschaden (29. Oktober 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> für hinterher...



Die Verwendung "hinterher" ist bei diesem medizinischen Artikel implizit, schätze ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (29. Oktober 2009)

Nö, für Racer gibts die auch prof...., vorbeugend. 





Hätte ich noch bei Bedarf abzugeben, bin ja kein Racer.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (29. Oktober 2009)

Ach, die werden auch vom Arzt verschrieben? Und ich kauf mir das ganze Protektorengedöns immer selbst...


----------



## Handlampe (30. Oktober 2009)

Alle Tomburger sollten heute noch mal kurz in die IG schauen. Vielleicht interessiert es den ein oder anderen was ich dort in die Vorankündigungen geschrieben habe.


----------



## supasini (30. Oktober 2009)

schweren Herzens hab ich mich jetzt doch für Winterberg/Willingen wieder ausgetragen: ist mir einfach zu lange Fahrt und zu viel am Sonntag - brauch die Zeit dummerweise auch noch ein bisschen zum Arbeiten. Da klappt das nicht so gut mit 6h Autofahrt...
 wäre supergerne mit dieser Truppe gefahren und hätt mir auch gerne mal den Beikpark angesehen, aber das wird dann leider doch nix (an diesem Termin).


----------



## Handlampe (30. Oktober 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> schweren Herzens hab ich mich jetzt doch für Winterberg/Willingen wieder ausgetragen: ist mir einfach zu lange Fahrt und zu viel am Sonntag - brauch die Zeit dummerweise auch noch ein bisschen zum Arbeiten. Da klappt das nicht so gut mit 6h Autofahrt...
> wäre supergerne mit dieser Truppe gefahren und hätt mir auch gerne mal den Beikpark angesehen, aber das wird dann leider doch nix (an diesem Termin).




...wie sieht es denn mit morgen aus, Martin?


----------



## supasini (30. Oktober 2009)

kann ich nur dich zitieren - guck in die IG!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (30. Oktober 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> schweren Herzens hab ich mich jetzt doch für Winterberg/Willingen wieder ausgetragen: ist mir einfach zu lange Fahrt und zu viel am Sonntag - brauch die Zeit dummerweise auch noch ein bisschen zum Arbeiten. Da klappt das nicht so gut mit 6h Autofahrt...
> wäre supergerne mit dieser Truppe gefahren und hätt mir auch gerne mal den Beikpark angesehen, aber das wird dann leider doch nix (an diesem Termin).


 
Sehr schade  Kannst Du denn nicht im Auto arbeiten??? 

Wann bekomme ich denn dann endlich meine Liteville-Beratung? 

Hast Du für nächstes WE schon irgendetwas geplant?

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## supasini (30. Oktober 2009)

sicher: Radfahren. 
gerne: zusammen 

aber meine späte Absage lässt die Zweifel & Überlegungen vielleicht erahnen...


----------



## surftigresa (30. Oktober 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> sicher: Radfahren.
> gerne: zusammen


 
Dann wünsche ich mir den Achterbahn-Trail im Trockenen


----------



## surftigresa (30. Oktober 2009)

Noch ein Tip für das Auswärtsspiel:

Zieht Euch warm an 

(ich staune auch immer wieder, aber im Sauerland ist es in der Regel 7 bis 8º kälter als in Köln)

Aber dafür sinkt die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit wieder


----------



## supasini (30. Oktober 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Dann wünsche ich mir den Achterbahn-Trail im Trockenen



werde machen, was ich kann (auch wenn wir den schon am Samstag im Trockenen fahren werden)


----------



## Daywalker74 (30. Oktober 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> schweren Herzens hab ich mich jetzt doch für Winterberg/Willingen wieder ausgetragen: ist mir einfach zu lange Fahrt und zu viel am Sonntag - brauch die Zeit dummerweise auch noch ein bisschen zum Arbeiten. Da klappt das nicht so gut mit 6h Autofahrt...
> wäre supergerne mit dieser Truppe gefahren und hätt mir auch gerne mal den Beikpark angesehen, aber das wird dann leider doch nix (an diesem Termin).



Was ist denn das???? Du Weichei. Was heißt den hier 6h Autofahrt. Ein gewisser Daywalker steuert den Teamwagen.......... Noch Fragen?

Ciao Thomas.


----------



## supasini (30. Oktober 2009)

naja, dann rechne zu deiner Fahrt noch die von mir zu Hause bis zu dir dazu...
aber du hast recht: bekennendes Weichei am Start!


----------



## Handlampe (31. Oktober 2009)

Nunja, bei den bescheidenen Wetteraussichten werde ich wahrscheinlich auch nicht die lange Strecke nach Winterberg fahren...


----------



## Enrgy (31. Oktober 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Nunja, bei den bescheidenen Wetteraussichten werde ich wahrscheinlich auch nicht die lange Strecke nach Winterberg fahren...



Ihr seid auch so Experten -  warum fahrt ihr nicht heute, wo noch bestes Wetter ist?


----------



## Bagatellschaden (31. Oktober 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ihr seid auch so Experten -  warum fahrt ihr nicht heute, wo noch bestes Wetter ist?



Weil es jetzt schon 20 Uhr ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (31. Oktober 2009)

Schweren Herzens sage ich den Termin in Winterberg ab 

5 Stunden Fahrt in Kauf nehmen für 7 Stunden im Regen zu fahren macht dann wohl leider keinen Sinn.

Aber aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben!!!

Die Idee von Volker ist gar nicht schlecht. Ich fahr dann mal los  Ich hoffe, meine Akus halten so lange.....


----------



## sun909 (31. Oktober 2009)

7h Nigthride machen wir erst im Winterpokal 

schade, aber bei dem Wetter morgen nicht wirklich sinnvoll...

Gruesse


----------



## Daywalker74 (1. November 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> 7h Nigthride machen wir erst im Winterpokal
> 
> schade, aber bei dem Wetter morgen nicht wirklich sinnvoll...
> 
> Gruesse



Das Wetter ist ja wirklich "sch....."  Die Sonne scheint. Was für ein glück, das wir nicht gefahren sind.

Da hat uns Petrus aber schön an der Nase rumgeführt.



Thomas


----------



## Daywalker74 (1. November 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ihr seid auch so Experten -  warum fahrt ihr nicht heute, wo noch bestes Wetter ist?



Du Oberexperte. Es gibt Leute, die müssen Samstags arbeiten. Darauf wurde Rücksicht genommen. Der Oberexperte verstehen???


----------



## Enrgy (1. November 2009)

Dachte, eines der TT Grundgesetze wäre "ohne ihn können wir es schaffen"...


----------



## Handlampe (1. November 2009)

Die von  mir geplante Fototour im Oktober hatte ich ja leider aus Wetter technischen Gründen um eine Woche verschieben müssen. Das hatte zur Folge das die meisten Protagonisten mir leider absagen mussten. Aber trotzdem fand ich doch noch zwei sehr kompetente Biker:

Sowohl vor 






_Felix_

als auch hinter der Linse





_Claus_
konnte ich mit vollem Einsatz rechnen.


Die Tour bewegte sich rund um:






Es sollte ein herrlicher Tag vor und hinter der Kamera werden. Anfangs zeigte sich der Himmel noch ein wenig bedeckt und für mich als Berufspessimist sollte jetzt schon klar sein: Das wird heute nix mit schönen Bildern. Aber Felix, seines Zeichens die Negation eines Pessimisten bläute mir schon zu Beginn der Tour ein: Das reißt auf....warte mal ab. Er sollte Recht behalten.
Zum Warmfahren ging es über die Seilbahnabfahrt light hinunter ins Vischeltal. 






inc. der schon oft abgelichteten Fotokurve:






Im Vischeltal angekommen verlief die Route nun taleinwärts um dann später Richtung Krälingen abzuzweigen: Es galt wieder an Höhe zu gewinnen um an das eigentliche Kernstück unseres Vorhabens zu kommen: Dem Schildkopf: Ein Wanderpfad über einen Grat verlaufend der eigentlich nicht wirklich zum biken geeignet ist, es sei denn man hat Spass an diversen Tragepassagen, oder aber man hat eine körperliche und geistige Verbindung mit seinem Rad eingegangen und heißt Felix M.
Aber noch vor der Gratquerung konnte wir auch mal ein wenig Speed geben:






Bald aber schon folgten die ersten technischen Passagen






Es musste aber nicht nur geklettert werden, so gab es auch tolle fahrbare Passagen mit feiner Aussicht auf das Sahrbachtal:






Damit sich jetzt aber nicht jeder Rennradler, der im Winter auch mal zum MTB greift auf diesen Grat verirrt sollte nicht verschwiegen werden wie der Trail auch aussah:






Felix erledigte das in hüpfender Art und Weise, ich in Wandernder.

Weitere Impressionen vom Grat:











Die Abfahrt hinunter nach Kreuzberg war dann auch für "normale" Biker wieder fahrbar:






Obwohl ich hier Claus nicht Recht tue und ihn als "normalen" Biker bezeichne, verfügt er doch schon über eine überdurchschnittliche Fahrtechnik.
Zum Abschluß wartete dann noch der Trail zum Teufelsloch auf uns:

















Weitere Bilder gibt es in meinem  Album bei sevenload.


VIELEN DANK an meine Mitfahrer Felix und Claus....es war mir ein Fest.


----------



## MieMaMeise (1. November 2009)

Hübsch, sehr,sehr Hübsch.


----------



## supasini (1. November 2009)

seeehr schöne Bilder - ich lass meine dann einfach mal zu Hause...
ich erlaube mir dann, den Post mal im LV&friends-Fred zu verlinken, das wird die Leute sicher interessieren!


----------



## Pittus (1. November 2009)

Und ob 

Pitt
PS:Freu mich auf Himmelfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (1. November 2009)

Was soll man noch sagen - TOPDELUXE! 

Mein Favorit: Bild 8


----------



## Bagatellschaden (1. November 2009)

Das war aber auch eine feine Unternehmung. Felix zuzuschauen ist immer ein großer Spaß! Und die Ausbeute des Tages ist famos!

Und Uwe: glaub uns einfach, wenn wir sagen, "es reisst auf" oder "der Trail hat bestimmt noch Sonne!".


----------



## PacMan (1. November 2009)

Super Sache und geile Bilder! 

Ich wurde dafür heute 7GB-entjungfert. Genialer Indian Summer (leider keine Kamera dabei) und auch ein paar schicke Trails.
(Übrigens haben wir dort direkt noch zwei Tomburger erwischt... )


----------



## blitzfitz (1. November 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Super Sache und geile Bilder!
> 
> Ich wurde dafür heute 7GB-entjungfert. Genialer Indian Summer (leider keine Kamera dabei) und auch ein paar schicke Trails.
> (Übrigens haben wir dort direkt noch zwei Tomburger erwischt... )



Tja, da würde ich doch sagen, da haben wir alle den schönen Indian Summer doch noch ausgiebig genutzt. 

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## sibby08 (1. November 2009)

Uwe, mit den Bildern könntest Du aber auch einen Kalender füllen!
Es muss nicht immer das Alpenland sein, hier in unserer Umgebung ist es auch einfach traumhaft, wie die Bilder ja auch mal wieder belegen.
Super auch die Fahrer auf den Bildern.


----------



## surftigresa (2. November 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Das Wetter ist ja wirklich "sch....." Die Sonne scheint. Was für ein glück, das wir nicht gefahren sind.
> 
> Da hat uns Petrus aber schön an der Nase rumgeführt.
> 
> ...


 
Ich kann Euch beruhigen. In Winterberg hat es tatsächlich geregnet. Ist halt nicht wie im Rheinland, wo die Menschen die Sonne im Herzen tragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (2. November 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ich kann Euch beruhigen. In Winterberg hat es tatsächlich geregnet. Ist halt nicht wie im Rheinland, wo die Menschen die Sonne im Herzen tragen



Das ist schön zu hören; wir hätten uns glatt geärgert, wenn du jetzt von Sonne berichtet hättest 

Die Tour ist ja nur verschoben, nicht aufgehoben 

schönen gruß


----------



## Daywalker74 (3. November 2009)

Für ein paar Stunden den Platz an der Sonne.

WP Platz 1 Daywalker74


----------



## Redfraggle (3. November 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Für ein paar Stunden den Platz an der Sonne.
> 
> WP Platz 1 Daywalker74



Topdeluxe !


----------



## Enrgy (3. November 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Für ein paar Stunden den Platz an der Sonne.
> 
> WP Platz 1 Daywalker74




Wird Zeit, daß euer Laden 7/24 geöffnet hat...


----------



## Redfraggle (3. November 2009)

Hallo liebe Mitfahrer der Kottenforsttour, 

falls das in Strömen regnen sollte fahren wir nicht, werde aber nocheinmal später posten, ob ich absage oder nicht.
Hoffen wir mal, daß der Wetterbericht irrt!
Lg. Barbara


----------



## Handlampe (3. November 2009)

Ich schreib hier mal in Vertretung für meine Barbara: Die Tour heute ist abgesagt: Der Blick auf das Regenradar verheißt nichts Gutes. Und nur wegen des komischen WP auf Gedeih und Verderb zu fahren muß ja dann auch nicht sein.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (3. November 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Und nur wegen des komischen WP auf Gedeih und Verderb zu fahren muß ja dann auch nicht sein.



Ich tue was zur Ehrenrettung und radele trotzdem. Sonst komm' ich nämlich nicht nachhause...


----------



## Stunt-beck (3. November 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich schreib hier mal in Vertretung für meine Barbara: Die Tour heute ist abgesagt: Der Blick auf das Regenradar verheißt nichts Gutes. Und nur wegen des komischen WP auf Gedeih und Verderb zu fahren muß ja dann auch nicht sein.



Zumal ihr ja im Moment einen großen Punkte-Sammler habt.


----------



## surftigresa (3. November 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich schreib hier mal in Vertretung für meine Barbara: Die Tour heute ist abgesagt: Der Blick auf das Regenradar verheißt nichts Gutes. Und nur wegen des komischen WP auf Gedeih und Verderb zu fahren muß ja dann auch nicht sein.


 
Weicheier! 

Was ist mit Thomas, ist der immer noch unterwegs


----------



## Daywalker74 (3. November 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Weicheier!
> 
> Was ist mit Thomas, ist der immer noch unterwegs



Ne, bin wieder da. Habe das Radeln auf den Vormittag heute gelegt. Bei strahlend blauen Himmel.

@ enrgy: Das wäre mir sowas von egal. Habe Urlaub.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (4. November 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Weicheier!



Liebe Melanie, 
von Weicheiern kann da gar nicht die Rede sein. TT2 ist sooo gut, wir können uns das einfach leisten. Andere MÜSSEN bei jedem Wetter raus um überhaupt ein paar Punkte zu sammeln. Sieh's mal so: wir lassen Euch doch damit wenigstens eine Chance!


----------



## surftigresa (4. November 2009)

Lieber Claus!

Mein Eindruck ist eher, dass Ihr Euch momentan auf den Lorbeeren eines einzelnen ausruht, der "zufällig" zu Beginn des WP eine Woche Urlaub hat 
Aber Ihr werdet schon sehen. Nach der Woche nonstop auf dem Rad wird Euer Gruppen-Primus keine Lust mehr haben. Ich kenne das, ich war letztes Jahr mit ihm in einem Team. Dieses Jahr habe ich ihn dann vorsichtshalber gar nicht mehr ins TT aufgenommen 

Abgerechnet wird zum Schluss!

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Redfraggle (4. November 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Liebe Melanie,
> von Weicheiern kann da gar nicht die Rede sein. TT2 ist sooo gut, wir können uns das einfach leisten. Andere MÜSSEN bei jedem Wetter raus um überhaupt ein paar Punkte zu sammeln. Sieh's mal so: wir lassen Euch doch damit wenigstens eine Chance!



Weise gesprochen Herr Teamkollege!

@ Mikkael: ich habe auch noch Resturlaub!Von ausruhen auf irgendwelchen Lohrbeeren kann nicht die Rede sein !


----------



## surftigresa (4. November 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Weise gesprochen Herr Teamkollege!
> 
> @ Mikkael: ich habe auch noch Resturlaub!Von ausruhen auf irgendwelchen Lohrbeeren kann nicht die Rede sein !


 
aber ich bin doch gar nicht Mikkael 

Ganz schön verwirrt das arme Mädel, nur noch WP im Kopf.....


----------



## Daywalker74 (4. November 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Lieber Claus!
> 
> Mein Eindruck ist eher, dass Ihr Euch momentan auf den Lorbeeren eines einzelnen ausruht, der "zufällig" zu Beginn des WP eine Woche Urlaub hat
> Aber Ihr werdet schon sehen. Nach der Woche nonstop auf dem Rad wird Euer Gruppen-Primus keine Lust mehr haben. Ich kenne das, ich war letztes Jahr mit ihm in einem Team. Dieses Jahr habe ich ihn dann vorsichtshalber gar nicht mehr ins TT aufgenommen
> ...



So "liebste" Melanie!

Da muß ich mal scharf protestieren
Selbst wenn mein Urlaub 1 Wocher vorher genemigt worden wäre, dann hätte ich ebensoviele STD auf dem Rad verbracht. Ob WP oder nicht. Und was heißt hier nonstob auf dem Rad
Heute KEINEN Km geradelt. Sondern mich um WICHTIGERE Dinge gekümmert ( Eltern,Freunde u Autos) Dreht sich nicht alles ums Rad bei mir.Das möchte ich mal klarstellen.

Stellt sich mir die Frage, wer hier verwirrt ist!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. November 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> So "liebste" Melanie!
> 
> Da muß ich mal scharf protestieren
> Selbst wenn mein Urlaub 1 Wocher vorher genemigt worden wäre, dann hätte ich ebensoviele STD auf dem Rad verbracht. Ob WP oder nicht. Und was heißt hier nonstob auf dem Rad
> ...



Liebster Thomas,

es würde mich aber schon nachdenklich machen das wir mit zwei Fahrern schon relativ viele Punkte haben. Und das auch noch ohne Urlaub. Was mich allerdings nachdenklich macht ist, ob wir nur zu zweit im Team sind. Oder wo ist der REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEST? Melanie weißt du wo sie sich versteckt halten, unsere Kollegen??


----------



## Enrgy (4. November 2009)

Weiß jemand, ob und wann das hier wieder aktualisiert wird? Ist sie doch die einzig wahre WP-Rangliste...


----------



## Redfraggle (4. November 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> aber ich bin doch gar nicht Mikkael
> 
> Ganz schön verwirrt das arme Mädel, nur noch WP im Kopf.....



Tja, ich muß zugeben, manchmal in geistiger Umnachtung !


----------



## Spooky (4. November 2009)

Werd's wahrscheinlich am WE updaten.



Enrgy schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob und wann das hier wieder aktualisiert wird? Ist sie doch die einzig wahre WP-Rangliste...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (5. November 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Liebster Thomas,
> 
> es würde mich aber schon nachdenklich machen das wir mit zwei Fahrern schon relativ viele Punkte haben. Und das auch noch ohne Urlaub. Was mich allerdings nachdenklich macht ist, ob wir nur zu zweit im Team sind. Oder wo ist der REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEST? Melanie weißt du wo sie sich versteckt halten, unsere Kollegen??


 
Der Rest ruht sich aus um das Feld dann von hinten aufzurollen 

Habe gerade meine Punkte eingetragen und bin (zumindest für kurze Zeit) vor dem Herrn Daywalker gelandet  Und das alles ohne Urlaub


----------



## supasini (6. November 2009)

Samstag Ahrtal, bisher wollen Melanie und Claus mitfahren, 
mein Vorschlag: Treffpunkt Bahnhof Neuenahr, 10 Uhr
Da die Wetteraussichten bescheiden sind sollten wir vor ORt entscheiden, was genau geht. Grundsätzlich hätte ich Lust nochmal die Runde Rheinhöhenweg - Brohltal - HWW1 zu fahren, aber nur wenn es nicht oder kaum regnet, da das zurückfahren/abbrechen dann schwierig wird.
Bei hoher Regenwahrscheinlichkeit bin ich dafür, einfach die Berge immer weiter rauf und runter zu fahren, bis wir keine Lsut mehr haben.


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. November 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Der Rest ruht sich aus um das Feld dann von hinten aufzurollen
> 
> Habe gerade meine Punkte eingetragen und bin (zumindest für kurze Zeit) vor dem Herrn Daywalker gelandet  Und das alles ohne Urlaub



Sehr gut so kenn ich dich. Ich nehme an der Rest trägt erst kurz vor Schluss alles ein.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (6. November 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Sehr gut so kenn ich dich. Ich nehme an der Rest trägt erst kurz vor Schluss alles ein.



Stimmt: die eine zweistündige Tour - sowas kann man sich auch ein paar Wochen merken.


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. November 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Stimmt: die eine zweistündige Tour - sowas kann man sich auch ein paar Wochen merken.



jenauuu


----------



## surftigresa (6. November 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> Samstag Ahrtal, bisher wollen Melanie und Claus mitfahren,
> mein Vorschlag: Treffpunkt Bahnhof Neuenahr, 10 Uhr


 
Ok, bin dabei. Wenn sich doch noch etwas ändert, bitte per Handy Bescheid geben. Ich komme jetzt nicht mehr ins Internet.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (6. November 2009)

Habe heute Dank Thomas seiner Hilfe mein Jahresziel noch erreicht:

2115Hm 

Bei herrlichstem Wetter im menschenleeren 7Gb. Und so ganz nebenbei noch 23 WP-Punkte gesammelt.

@Thomas,
besten Dank für das Guiden der tollen Tour 

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Enrgy (6. November 2009)

machste auch noch was anderes neben biken, arbeiten und im womo rumfahren?


----------



## Daywalker74 (6. November 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Habe heute Dank Thomas seiner Hilfe mein Jahresziel noch erreicht:
> 
> 2115Hm
> 
> ...



Vielen dank! War auch ne klasse Runde und dann noch mit DER begleitung. War doch sehr erstaunt, wie trocken es im 7.Gebirge war.

So, muß weg. Ein Bistro plündern. Sterbe vor Hunger.


Thomas


----------



## MasifCentralier (6. November 2009)

Hi,
fährt Übermorgen wer Sonntagstreffsmäßig?
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Bagatellschaden (6. November 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> Samstag Ahrtal, bisher wollen Melanie und Claus mitfahren,
> mein Vorschlag: Treffpunkt Bahnhof Neuenahr, 10 Uhr



Ich wär auch dabei! Das heisst, ich bin ja der Claus. Huch!? Aber, mein Gott, wie so immer so früh...? 11 Uhr wäre angenehmer. Ist das verhandelbar?

Ah, und danke Martin, für Deine technische Unterstützung. Kommt sehr gelegen!


----------



## supasini (6. November 2009)

Melanie ist kaum noch zu erreichen und mir wäre 10 diesmal seeeehr viel angenehmer, weil Birgit früh weg ist und am Nachmittag zurückkommt. Da wäre ich dann wieder gerne zu Hause.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (6. November 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> Melanie ist kaum noch zu erreichen und mir wäre 10 diesmal seeeehr viel angenehmer, weil Birgit früh weg ist und am Nachmittag zurückkommt. Da wäre ich dann wieder gerne zu Hause.




Na gut. Bis morgen dann!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (6. November 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> machste auch noch was anderes neben biken, arbeiten und im womo rumfahren?



Fragt mich Petra auch immer. Und bei mir fällt sogar noch das mit dem WoMo weg...


----------



## Eifel-Litti (7. November 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Fragt mich Petra auch immer. Und bei mir fällt sogar noch das mit dem WoMo weg...



Was ist eigentlich WoMo?


----------



## supasini (7. November 2009)

weiß ich auch nicht, wir machen das alles mi'm WoWa.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (7. November 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> machste auch noch was anderes neben biken, arbeiten und im womo rumfahren?


 
gerade war ich einkaufen... äh, mit dem Rad. Zählt das jetzt wieder als biken  Ich denk mal drüber nach, vielleicht fällt mir ja noch was besseres ein


----------



## Daywalker74 (7. November 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> gerade war ich einkaufen... äh, mit dem Rad. Zählt das jetzt wieder als biken  Ich denk mal drüber nach, vielleicht fällt mir ja noch was besseres ein [
> 
> NEIN, Das zählt nur als alternative Sportart................................
> 
> Hoffentlich hört es bald auf zu regnen.


----------



## Enrgy (7. November 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> gerade war ich einkaufen... äh, mit dem Rad. Zählt das jetzt wieder als biken



Es soll Teams geben, die mit Einkaufs- und Besorgungsjuckelei sogar die Regionalwertung gewinnen...

Naja, immer noch besser als Indoorkram wie Spinning und so Zeugs...


----------



## ultra2 (8. November 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Es soll Teams geben, die mit Einkaufs- und Besorgungsjuckelei sogar die Regionalwertung gewinnen...
> 
> Naja, immer noch besser als Indoorkram wie Spinning und so Zeugs...



Lieber Enrgy, lese ich da etwa Unmut heraus?

Ich beschwere mich ja auch nicht, das ich immer soweit nach hinten blättern muß, um zu erfahren was ihr so treibt im WP.


----------



## on any sunday (8. November 2009)

Haltet ihn, er hat mein Eimerchen und Schäufelchen gestohlen.


----------



## ultra2 (8. November 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Haltet ihn, er hat mein Eimerchen und Schäufelchen gestohlen.



Mach du mal schön deine Qualitätspunkte.


----------



## on any sunday (8. November 2009)

Ich bin aus dem Punkte Business schon lange ausgestiegen.


----------



## ultra2 (8. November 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ich bin aus dem Punkte Business schon lange ausgestiegen.



Auch das noch!


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. November 2009)

So damit ich nicht wieder Schelte bekomme, ich wollte am Mittwoch Abend ne Runde um den Rodderberg drehen. Hat jemand Lust mit zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (9. November 2009)

Felix musste so lange darauf warten, aber nun ist es vollbracht:

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/7503112"]Trail Technology on Vimeo[/ame]

Ride on
Claus,


----------



## sun909 (9. November 2009)

Sehr geil  !!!


----------



## shmee (9. November 2009)

Hammer!! 

Wobei ich mir jetzt nicht sicher bin, ob mich das motiviert oder total demoralisiert.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (9. November 2009)

Ich kann immer nur staunen. Und by the way: Auch der Film selbst ist toll.

Viele Grüße, Eifel-Litti


----------



## MTBKäfer (9. November 2009)

Wow ... und das sieht immer soo einfach aus, wenn Felix da um die Kurven "fährt" !!

Und das alles OHNE den Käfer zu machen !!!

Respekt und klasse Video


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. November 2009)

Sehr, sehr schön. Das habt ihr beide super hingekriegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (9. November 2009)




----------



## PacMan (9. November 2009)




----------



## KingCAZAL (9. November 2009)

sehr cool. nur den herrn handlampe müsste man rausretuschieren 

und wo war die stelle wo das orange fahrrad war?? ob das da noch liegt? würde ja gut zu den oranjes passen 

aber sehr cool gefahren. besonders die "rückwärts-stellen" gefallen mir


----------



## Daywalker74 (9. November 2009)

Ersten Sahne!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lob an Beide


----------



## Bagatellschaden (9. November 2009)

KingCAZAL schrieb:


> ob das da noch liegt? würde ja gut zu den oranjes passen



 Nee, das steht wieder in meinem Keller. 

Und es lässt ausrichten, es wäre zwar von oranger Farbe, würde aber doch nicht zu den Oranjes passen, denn es sei ja zum Mountainbike-Fahren gedacht.


----------



## KingCAZAL (9. November 2009)

ach so. dann werde ich wohl dem rad nicht in duisburg begegnen


----------



## Merlin (10. November 2009)

Sehr schick, tolles Video.




> Und das alles OHNE den Käfer zu machen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin mir fast sicher, dass es eine "Best of Käfer" Materialsammlung von diesem Dreh gibt.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (10. November 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ich bin mir fast sicher, dass es eine "Best of Käfer" Materialsammlung von diesem Dreh gibt.



Nope.

Fahr mal mit Felix, dann weisst Du warum - bzw. warum nicht.


----------



## surftigresa (10. November 2009)

Wanted: Fehlendes Team Tomburg WP Mitglied

Der 3. Mann ist ja mittlerweile wieder aufgetaucht, der 4. ist irgendwo auf Hawai verschollen, aber wo zum Teufel steckt der 5. 

Mikkael, wo steckst Du????? Das 24h-Rennen naht mit grossen Schritten.


----------



## Enrgy (10. November 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Mikkael, wo steckst Du?????



Den haben wir euch als Schläfer ins Team geschleust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (10. November 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Mikkael, wo steckst Du?????



Er betreibt alternative Sportarten.

Auf der X-Box.

Vom Bett aus.


----------



## supasini (10. November 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Den haben wir euch als Schläfer ins Team geschleust



haben wir nicht alle einen zippi?


----------



## Enrgy (10. November 2009)

Oh je, zippi, da war mal was. lang ist´s her, letzte gemeinsame tour am 23.05.08 sagt meine datenbank... 
seither nicht mehr gesehen. traurig, aber wahr.


----------



## supasini (10. November 2009)

musst nich weinen, bin ja bei dir (und ich hab nen sinux im team )


----------



## sinux (10. November 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> musst nich weinen, bin ja bei dir (und ich hab nen sinux im team )



ich weiß gat nicht was Du hast - jetzt wo ich sagenhaft gepunktet habe.....


----------



## surftigresa (11. November 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Er betreibt alternative Sportarten.
> 
> Auf der X-Box.
> 
> Vom Bett aus.


 
OK, aber warum trägt er das dann nicht ein  Der WP läuft doch schon 9 Tage => immerhin 18 Punkte


----------



## Bagatellschaden (11. November 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> OK, aber warum trägt er das dann nicht ein  Der WP läuft doch schon 9 Tage => immerhin 18 Punkte



Weil wir Forza Motorsport 3 nicht wirklich als WP-relevant akzeptieren würden. Würden wir?


----------



## Handlampe (11. November 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Weil wir Forza Motorsport 3 nicht wirklich als WP-relevant akzeptieren würden. Würden wir?



Von mir aus gerne....dann hätte ich auch schon ein paar Punkte mehr.


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. November 2009)

Ich habe mit DrFuManChu heute Kontakt aufgenommen. Er hatte für heute ne Tour in Waldbröhl reingesetzt. Er hat mir angeboten nächsten Samstag um 14 Uhr zu fahren. Mit lecker Trails und saftigen Anstiegen. Hat noch Jemand Lust mit dort hin zu fahren? Ich würde dann um 12 Uhr 45 starten.

Also wie sieht es aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (14. November 2009)

wer fährt morgen ab Tomburg? Ich hätte Lust & Zeit!


----------



## Handlampe (15. November 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> wer fährt morgen ab Tomburg? Ich hätte Lust & Zeit!



...das sieht mir zu dunkel am Himmel aus, ich glaube ich fahre heute nicht.


----------



## supasini (15. November 2009)

Weichei!!!
dann fahr ich ab hier.


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. November 2009)

Wir wandern heute auf den Drachenfels, vielleicht trift man ja den ein oder anderen.


----------



## philbertII (15. November 2009)

Hallihallo in die Runde,
gibt`s denn Mo, Di keine einzige Tour??! Ich seh da nichts im IBC - oder bin ich zu doof??? Ich hätte Lust, was zu machen - gibt`s noch jemanden? Hab zwar noch nicht ins Regenradar geschaut, aber das kann man ja immer noch... Wie schaut`s?

@Carsten: schaaade - Freitag abend kann ich doch nicht - außer ihr startet was früher...(Wenn man um 19 Uhr aussteigen könnte, wär`s evtl. machbar)...


----------



## sun909 (16. November 2009)

Hi Sabine,
wir starten morgen, nur noch nicht ganz klar, wo...

Heute ist Ruhetag angesagt, mal ausspannen und ohne Punkte leben 

Freitag wird knapp mit 19.00 Uhr MIT Glühweintrinken, wollten vorher ja noch ein wenig fahren...

Mal schaun 

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philbertII (16. November 2009)

Also ich dachte eigentlich gegen 19 Uhr beim Fahren aussteigen - das mit dem Glühweintrinken wird bei mir ja leider eh nix, weil ich dann Training habe. Wenn du ungefähr weißt, wo ihr fahren werdet, könnte ich mir wegen des Aussteigens mal Gedanken machen (Wann/wo) - evtl. nehme ich schon meine Sachen mit und muss dann nicht mehr nach Hause, mal schauen... Aber verbiegt euch nicht! Wenn 18 Uhr Start für die meisten gar zu blöd ist, fahrt einfach, wie ihr meint. Ich lass mir was einfallen... Wir werden ja noch öfter zum Glühweintrinken fahren...(!) VG Sabine


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. November 2009)

Hallo Sebastian, ich habe beim Dienstagstreff ne Tour reingesetzt in Waldbröl bei der ich mitfahre. Hättest du Lust mit zu kommen?  Könnte dich auch mitnehmen.

Gruß Micha


----------



## MasifCentralier (16. November 2009)

Klar, leider bin ich wie immer die ganze Woche in Kreuznach. Ich glaube du meintest Sabine, oder?


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. November 2009)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Klar, leider bin ich wie immer die ganze Woche in Kreuznach. Ich glaube du meintest Sabine, oder?



Nein ich meinte schon dich. Die Tour ist am Samstag. Dachte du wärst dann zu Hause.


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. November 2009)

Noch ne Frage wie sieht es denn eigentlich mit dem Jahreswechsel aus?


----------



## MasifCentralier (16. November 2009)

Achso, Samstag wäre ich ab mittags zu Hause, das dürfte also hinhauen. 
Zum Jahreswechsel bin ich in Frankreich.
Krass, kaum beginnt der Winterpokal schont ist das LMB rappelsvoll


----------



## Enrgy (16. November 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage wie sieht es denn eigentlich mit dem Jahreswechsel aus?



Soll diesmal am 31.12. sein, hab ich gehört. Zum Glück fällt das auf Silvester!


Da sind ja 4 Tager am Stück frei, bietet sich für einen zünftigen Eifelmarathon mit Rucksack und Zelt an


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. November 2009)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Achso, Samstag wäre ich ab mittags zu Hause, das dürfte also hinhauen.
> Zum Jahreswechsel bin ich in Frankreich.
> Krass, kaum beginnt der Winterpokal schont ist das LMB rappelsvoll



Ich wollte um 12 Uhr 45 starten schaffst du das?


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. November 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Soll diesmal am 31.12. sein, hab ich gehört. Zum Glück fällt das auf Silvester!
> 
> 
> Da sind ja 4 Tager am Stück frei, bietet sich für einen zünftigen Eifelmarathon mit Rucksack und Zelt an



Ist ja echt krass das der dieses Jahr wieder auf Silvester fällt


----------



## Tauchsieder (17. November 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ist ja echt krass das der dieses Jahr wieder auf Silvester fällt



wie immer eine woche nach heiligabend. total langweilig. gähn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (18. November 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Er betreibt alternative Sportarten.
> 
> Auf der X-Box.


Das auch noch!


----------



## surftigresa (18. November 2009)

Da ist er ja wieder! 

Und hat auch direkt für die richtigen Verhältnisse gesorgt:
Team 1 vor Team 2


----------



## surftigresa (18. November 2009)

Ach ja, Thomas, hab' Dich gestern abend vermisst....

Ein paar angekündigte Regentropfen halten Dich vom Punktesammeln ab


----------



## Bagatellschaden (18. November 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Da ist er ja wieder!
> 
> Und hat auch direkt für die richtigen Verhältnisse gesorgt:
> Team 1 vor Team 2




Mikkael, hast Du etwa Deine Daddel-Zeiten auf der X-Box aufgeschrieben?


----------



## mikkael (18. November 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Mikkael, hast Du etwa Deine Daddel-Zeiten auf der X-Box aufgeschrieben?


Absolut 

Ich weiss nicht, wie meine XBox-Fortschritte hier plötzlich auftauchen confused, aber da ist mein Sohn erheblich mitbeteiligt.


----------



## MasifCentralier (18. November 2009)

N'abend,
ich wollt schonmal hören ob Sonntag ab der Tomburg gefahren wird? Oder gibts vllt. ne Fototour?
@Micha
Geht klar, das schaff ich.


----------



## Daywalker74 (18. November 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ach ja, Thomas, hab' Dich gestern abend vermisst....
> 
> Ein paar angekündigte Regentropfen halten Dich vom Punktesammeln ab



Ja und Nein.Aber nachdem was da alles an Regen vom Himmel gefallen ist, da hatte ich echt keine lust bei dem Matsch zu fahren. Habe da lieber in der Halle Fußball gespielt.

Aber dafür heute ne echt feine Runde im Ahrtal gedreht. Sage nur: erste Tour für Liteviller & Friends. steht. Hofe nur, das ich da den Urlaub bekomme.

Und jetzt gehts ins Kino 2012 gucken.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## mikkael (18. November 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Und jetzt gehts ins Kino 2012 gucken.


...und ich auf Schalke DFB gucken.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (18. November 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Aber dafür heute ne echt feine Runde im Ahrtal gedreht. Sage nur: erste Tour für Liteviller & Friends. steht. Hofe nur, das ich da den Urlaub bekomme.



Ey, geil ey!!!

Viele Grüße, Eifel-Litti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (18. November 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Ja und Nein.Aber nachdem was da alles an Regen vom Himmel gefallen ist, da hatte ich echt keine lust bei dem Matsch zu fahren. Habe da lieber in der Halle Fußball gespielt.
> 
> Aber dafür heute ne echt feine Runde im Ahrtal gedreht. Sage nur: erste Tour für Liteviller & Friends. steht. Hofe nur, das ich da den Urlaub bekomme.
> 
> ...





du kriegst Urlaub.
Ansonsten organsieren wir ein paar LV&Friends-Flashmobs bei den Milchprodukten


----------



## Handlampe (18. November 2009)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> N'abend,
> ich wollt schonmal hören ob Sonntag ab der Tomburg gefahren wird? Oder gibts vllt. ne Fototour?
> @Micha
> Geht klar, das schaff ich.



.....also von meiner Seite gibt es keine Fototour....ich hab meine Fotos für diesen Monat im Sack.
Aber was fahren, ruhig auch mit wenig Trails fänd ich nicht schlecht.

Hab mal einen Termin reingesetzt.


----------



## MieMaMeise (19. November 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Aber was fahren, *ruhig* auch mit...


Ich nehme dich beim Wort.


----------



## Stunt-beck (19. November 2009)

Wollte mich noch einmal bei meinen Mitfahrern von gestern Abend bedanken. War eine kurze aber schöne Runde.

@ Melanie, Uwe hat für Sonntag ne Tour ins LMB reingestellt. Habe mich auch schon angemeldet. Wäre nicht schlecht wenn du auch kämst, so können sie uns keine Punkte klauen.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (19. November 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Ich nehme dich beim Wort.



Neinneinnein, Daniel. Das Bemerkenswerte ist doch dieser Teil:



Handlampe schrieb:


> ruhig auch mit *wenig Trails*




Ich mach mir Sorgen.


----------



## mikkael (19. November 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wäre nicht schlecht wenn du auch kämst, so können sie uns keine Punkte klauen.


Ich wäre auch dabei (_hatte mich eingetragen_), allerdings aus Oberhausen, wo wir am Samstag Abend übernachten, ist es ca. 150 km nach Meckenheim! Ich wollte wirklich nicht um 6 Uhr sonntags losfahren um rechtzeitig den Treffpunkt zu erreichen.

Das harte Leben eines Tomburgers.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (19. November 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Ich wäre auch dabei (_hatte mich eingetragen_), allerdings aus Oberhausen, wo wir am Samstag Abend übernachten, ist es ca. 150 km nach Meckenheim! Ich wollte wirklich nicht um 6 Uhr sonntags losfahren um rechtzeitig den Treffpunkt zu erreichen.
> 
> Das harte Leben eines Tomburgers.



Du hast doch schon gut Punkte gesammelt. Ich bin beeindruckt!!


----------



## Redfraggle (19. November 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Neinneinnein, Daniel. Das Bemerkenswerte ist doch dieser Teil:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kein Grund zu! Es ist auch mal ganz schön, sauber nach hause zu kommen!

@ Micha: noch ist der Carsten für Freitag ja nicht ´raus.
@Mikkael:schlaf Dich ruhig mal aus am WE!

P.S. durch den Kottenforst ist im Augenblick leider etwas problematisch, da ´ne Menge Waldarbeiten ( hatten wir für Freitag angedacht )


----------



## surftigresa (19. November 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wollte mich noch einmal bei meinen Mitfahrern von gestern Abend bedanken. War eine kurze aber schöne Runde.
> 
> @ Melanie, Uwe hat für Sonntag ne Tour ins LMB reingestellt. Habe mich auch schon angemeldet. Wäre nicht schlecht wenn du auch kämst, so können sie uns keine Punkte klauen.


 
Danke zurück!
Schon wieder eine neue Wege im 7GB kennengelernt 

Ich glaube, die Tour am Sonntag ist eher nichts für mich. Mein Bike braucht Trails 
Aber keine Sorge, irgendwo werde ich schon auf's Rad steigen und Punkte sammeln.


----------



## PacMan (19. November 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> allerdings aus Oberhausen, wo wir am Samstag Abend übernachten, ist es ca. 150 km nach Meckenheim!


Dafür kannst du ja vorher am Samstag das Omba-Revier besuchen kommen. Liegt doch fast auf dem Weg. 

Übrigens: Deine PM-Inbox ist voll!


----------



## shmee (19. November 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wollte mich noch einmal bei meinen Mitfahrern von gestern Abend bedanken. War eine kurze aber schöne Runde.



Tja, den Einstieg in die Korferberge schau ich mir dann im Hellen noch mal genau an, damit ich den im dunklen dann auch finde. War aber wirklich eine nette Tour.


----------



## Stunt-beck (19. November 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Danke zurück!
> Schon wieder eine neue Wege im 7GB kennengelernt
> 
> Ich glaube, die Tour am Sonntag ist eher nichts für mich. Mein Bike braucht Trails
> Aber keine Sorge, irgendwo werde ich schon auf's Rad steigen und Punkte sammeln.



Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich das der Uwe wirklich ohne Trail´s auskommt oder?

Es wäre auch mal interessant wie man mittelschwierige Waldautobahnen findet. Uwe sag doch mal was!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daywalker74 (19. November 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Neinneinnein, Daniel. Das Bemerkenswerte ist doch dieser Teil:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist den mit Bruda los?? Keine Trials? Muß meinereiner jetzt etwa ne gegentour reinsetzen????


Thomas


----------



## mikkael (19. November 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Dafür kannst du ja vorher am Samstag das Omba-Revier besuchen kommen. Liegt doch fast auf dem Weg.


Es wird schwer. Antrag liegt vor. Ich melde mich morgen bei Dir.



PacMan schrieb:


> Übrigens: Deine PM-Inbox ist voll!


Ja, ich weiss. Mit meiner PM-Box gibt's seit Oktober Probleme, Mails kommen nicht an, meine Nachrichten gehen irgendwie nicht raus. Es hat zur Zeit lediglich eine Alibi-Funktion.


----------



## Stunt-beck (19. November 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Was ist den mit Bruda los?? Keine Trials? Muß meinereiner jetzt etwa ne gegentour reinsetzen????
> 
> 
> Thomas



dann müsste ich ich mich noch einmal neu entscheiden
Ich denke ich würde mich dann schon die Trail´s vorziehen


----------



## Redfraggle (19. November 2009)

So liebe Leute, wer Lust hat, morgen noch zwei Stündchen vor dem Glühwein zu radeln, der finde sich um 18.00 an der Annabergerstr. ein.
Es geht durch den Kottenforst!
Ziel: der Bonner Weihnachtsmarkt um Glühwein zu schlürfen und Team III
zu treffen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (19. November 2009)

Schlage vor, dass auch eine langsame Truppe am Sonntag von der Tomburg startet.
Vielleicht mit späterer Zusammenführung und gemeinsamer Einkehr.
Wie schaut´s!? Interesse?!


----------



## Tazz (19. November 2009)

Ist wer von euch morgen auch aufm Weihnachtsmarkt 

Super Wetter für Glühwein


----------



## Bagatellschaden (19. November 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ich denke ich würde mich dann schon die *Trail´s* vorziehen



Ahhhhhhhhh!

Naja. Wird schon.

Claus.


----------



## Daywalker74 (19. November 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> So liebe Leute, wer Lust hat, morgen noch zwei Stündchen vor dem Glühwein zu radeln, der finde sich um 18.00 an der Annabergerstr. ein.
> Es geht durch den Kottenforst!
> Ziel: der Bonner Weihnachtsmarkt um Glühwein zu schlürfen und Team III
> zu treffen!



Werd morgen schon so gegen 10.30 Uhr unterwegs sein. Das Wetter soll ja top werden.

@Enrgy: Du weißt doch immer alles. Was zum Geier ist eine "Trainingsverwaltung"? Lese das so oft im WP. Verwaltung ist für mich = Büro

@Mikkael: Meinereiner glaubt Dir keinen Punkt

@Redfraggle: Hätte interesse! Aber so wie ich das kenne, würde eh keiner mit mir fahren Werd mich mal bei euch anmelden.


Thomas


----------



## Redfraggle (19. November 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ist wer von euch morgen auch aufm Weihnachtsmarkt
> 
> Super Wetter für Glühwein



Die Lampe, et Melanie und meine eine. Mal schauen wer sonst noch so
aufschlägt!
Ich freu mich!


----------



## RennKröte (20. November 2009)

Huhu  

Seh grad dass ihr zum Weihnachtsmarkt wollt.... wir auch.... wisst Ihr denn schon wann Ihr wo sein werdet?????

@daywalker: In der Trainingsverwaltung kannst Du halt alle Deine Aktivitäten eingeben. Die spucken Dir dann automatisch schöööööööööööööne Graphiken zu allem aus. Sportart, welches Rad, Puls, km, hm..... Dann kannst Du das auch öffentlich machen, damit jeder sieht wie flott Du bist  

Ist einfach, aber stimmt schon ist bißchen wie Büroarbeit. Motivert aber fand ich. Aber bist Du ja schon genug gell 

Grüßlies 

Krötchen


----------



## philbertII (20. November 2009)

Hallihallo,
ich hätte da noch eine intressante (Licht-lose) MTB-Alternative für das WE anzubieten! Näheres im Dienstagstreff! Unbedingt mal reinschauen!

@Barbara: komme auch heute abend zum Radeln - zum Glühweintrinken schaffe ich es leider nicht mehr, aber das machen wir ja hoffentlich noch öfter...?!
Bis heute abend, LG Sabine


----------



## Felix_the_Cat (20. November 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> ...am Samstag das Omba-Revier...


Wie groß ist denn der Hauptbahnhof in Eschweiler?
So "groß", dass man sich zwangsweise trifft, oder gibt es einen genauen Treffpunkt?

Mein Navi sagt halt: Bahnhofsplatz 1,52249 Eschweiler
Reicht das?


----------



## PacMan (20. November 2009)

Felix_the_Cat schrieb:


> Wie groß ist denn der Hauptbahnhof in Eschweiler?


Keine Sorge, wir finden uns schon. 
Man kann nur von einer Seite anfahren, und die Parkplätze davor sind auch übersichtlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (20. November 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Ahhhhhhhhh!
> 
> Naja. Wird schon.
> 
> Claus.



Das kommt davon


----------



## Redfraggle (20. November 2009)

Es ist vollbracht. 
Nach einer schönen Tour, mit hohem Frauenanteil, durch den Kottenforst,
traf ein Teil des TT das Team III + Asphaltjunkie auf dem Bonner Weihnachtsmarkt.
Netterweise waren noch Ines und Andreas aus Hennef mit dem Rad angereist und Christian mit Freundin in "Zivil" stießen zum Glühweintrinken dazu.Pench sagte auch kurz Hallo.
Obwohl es doch sehr mild war, gönnten wir uns den ein oder anderen Glühwein bzw. Eierpunsch, suuuper lecka!
Es war sehr schön und lustig.
Ah,beinahe hätte ich vergessen, daß eine Fraktion der Sevenhiller auch den ersten Tag WM nutzten. Immer wieder schön die Oranjes zu treffen.
Das sollten wir öfter machen!


----------



## Tazz (21. November 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Es ist vollbracht.
> Nach einer schönen Tour, mit hohem Frauenanteil, durch den Kottenforst,
> traf ein Teil des TT das Team III + Asphaltjunkie auf dem Bonner Weihnachtsmarkt.
> Netterweise waren noch Ines und Andreas aus Hennef mit dem Rad angereist und Christian mit Freundin in "Zivil" stießen zum Glühweintrinken dazu.Pench sagte auch kurz Hallo.
> ...



Kann mich gerne anschliessen Schön das ihr alle zum Saufen da gewesen seit   Das könnten wir bald wiederholen 


Dann komme ich mit der Bahn  wir hatten 85km und 175 hm aufm Tacho 

 ....gut das das Wetter so schön mit gemacht hat (14°C kein Regen )

Schöner Bericht Ferggelchen


----------



## Redfraggle (21. November 2009)

Hinweis auf die morgige Tour von der Tomburg:
Es wird eine Gruppe in gemäßigtem Tempo unter meiner ( räusper, mit Verfahrgarantie ) Leitung geben. Ziel ist die Steinbachtalsperre, wo es hoffentlich diesmal klappt, die schnelle Fraktion des TT zu treffen.
Falls es in Strömen gießt, fahre ich nicht!
Gruß Barbara


----------



## MieMaMeise (21. November 2009)

Bin leider wieder raus. Hab dicke Mandeln.


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. November 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Kann mich gerne anschliessen Schön das ihr alle zum Saufen da gewesen seit   Das könnten wir bald wiederholen
> 
> 
> Dann komme ich mit der Bahn  wir hatten 85km und 175 hm aufm Tacho
> ...



Wäre nur schön wenn es das nächste mal nicht wieder Freitags wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (21. November 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Hinweis auf die morgige Tour von der Tomburg:
> Es wird eine Gruppe in gemäßigtem Tempo unter meiner ( räusper, mit Verfahrgarantie ) Leitung geben. Ziel ist die Steinbachtalsperre, wo es hoffentlich diesmal klappt, die schnelle Fraktion des TT zu treffen.
> Falls es in Strömen gießt, fahre ich nicht!
> Gruß Barbara



Da bin ich dabei


----------



## shmee (21. November 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Hinweis auf die morgige Tour von der Tomburg:
> Es wird eine Gruppe in gemäßigtem Tempo unter meiner ( räusper, mit Verfahrgarantie ) Leitung geben. Ziel ist die Steinbachtalsperre, wo es hoffentlich diesmal klappt, die schnelle Fraktion des TT zu treffen.
> Falls es in Strömen gießt, fahre ich nicht!
> Gruß Barbara



Prima, bin ich doch dabei. Sollen die anderen doch Gas geben, ich verfahr mich lieber langsam. 

Bis morgen denne.

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## yogi71 (21. November 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Hinweis auf die morgige Tour von der Tomburg:
> Es wird eine Gruppe in gemäßigtem Tempo unter meiner ( räusper, mit Verfahrgarantie ) Leitung geben. Ziel ist die Steinbachtalsperre, wo es hoffentlich diesmal klappt, die schnelle Fraktion des TT zu treffen.
> Falls es in Strömen gießt, fahre ich nicht!
> Gruß Barbara



Hallo Barbara,

wir sind morgen auch auf dem Weg Richtung Steinbach, wir kommen aus der anderen Richtung (Billiger Wald) Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. November 2009)

So das war mal wieder eine wunderbare Tour heute. Barbara das hast du gut gemacht. Sogar das Wetter stimmte. Wie heißt es so schön wenn Engel mountainbiken dann lacht der Himmel.
Danke an alle es war mir wie immer ein Fest.

Grüße Micha


----------



## shmee (22. November 2009)

Traumhafte Tour, Bombenwetter und so trocken, dass teilweise sogar der Weg gestaubt hat. Geil!


----------



## Redfraggle (22. November 2009)

Freut mich, daß es euch auch so gut gefallen hat.
Petrus hat es ja wahrlich gut mit uns gemeint.In wunderbarer Erinnerung wird mir auch bleiben,daß wir am *22.11.2009 *draußen in der Sonne an der Steinbachtalsperre gesessen haben und Kaffee und Kuchen ( manche ein Radler oder ein Weizen, wer das wohl war? )getrunken und gegessen haben.Diesmal klappte auch das Treffen mit der schnellen Fraktion des TT`s.Die gemütlichere Truppe hatte noch das Vergnügen zwei Mitglieder der JfF Rider zu treffen, die gerade ihre Pause beendet hatten.
Langsam klappt das mit dem Guiden, aber irgendwie ist man so konzentriert, daß frau gar nicht die schöne Natur in vollem Umfang genießen kann.Nun ja, wird vielleicht auch noch.
Bis zur nächsten Tour
lg. Barbara


----------



## yogi71 (22. November 2009)

...und dem Carsten (sun909) geht jetzt wieder ein Licht auf!!! 

Gruß Yogi


----------



## surftigresa (22. November 2009)

Auch wenn es nur eine Momentaufnahme ist:




Der Platz an der Sonne ist vorübergehend meiner


----------



## Daywalker74 (22. November 2009)

Hi Leute!

Hier schreibt mal einer von der schnellen Fraktion des TT War ne klasse Runde und ein gutes Tempo. Das Radler an der Steinbach passte zum Wetter

@ Rennkröte: vielen dank für die Aufklärung. Lebt der Giom noch???

Bis demnächst


Thomas


----------



## Handlampe (22. November 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Auch wenn es nur eine Momentaufnahme ist:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 176672
> 
> Der Platz an der Sonne ist vorübergehend meiner



Nicht schlecht.

Dafür hat aber heute TT II das TT I so richtig fertig gemacht und führt jetzt im WP mit satten 7 Punkten....quasi uneinholbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (22. November 2009)

Verdammt, da muss ich ja jetzt doch noch mal zum NightRide raus 

Aber der blitzfitz kommt ja auch bald aus dem Urlaub zurück und trägt seine ganzen Beachball-Punkte ein....


----------



## Merlin (23. November 2009)

> Wie heißt es so schön wenn Engel mountainbiken dann lacht der Himmel.



Wehe, wenn es am Dienstag regnet...



> Der Platz an der Sonne ist vorübergehend meiner



Geile Leistung. Respekt. Hatten wir mal (kurz) in der Teamwertung, aktuell sind wir davon aber meilenweit entfernt


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. November 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Geile Leistung. Respekt. Hatten wir mal (kurz) in der Teamwertung, aktuell sind wir davon aber meilenweit entfernt





Du willst doch nicht unsere beste Punktesammlerin, hier jetzt mit eurem Team vergleichen, oder??


----------



## sun909 (23. November 2009)

Na, Micha, jetzt aber mal nicht frech werden! 

Sonst gehen wir nur noch Freitags auf den Weihnachtsmarkt 

Danke an Barbara für die witzige Tour gestern, war von mehrfachem Käfer bis Verfahren im Unterholz ja alles dabei und sogar der Chris durfte seine Jungfernfahrt auf die Tomburg hinter sich bringen. 

Geiles Wetter, so soll es sein, und lecker Kuchen und Weizen (ohne Stick  ) in der Talsperre!

grüße
sun909


----------



## Merlin (23. November 2009)

Am Freitag gibt es eine Stammtisch Special-Edition in Hennef mit "Gastspiel" auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9544


Näheres auch hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=86152&page=24&highlight=stammtisch


----------



## Daywalker74 (23. November 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht.
> 
> Dafür hat aber heute TT II das TT I so richtig fertig gemacht und führt jetzt im WP mit satten 7 Punkten....quasi uneinholbar...



Tja, jetzt sind Sie wieder vor uns. Melanie war "Einkaufen"


----------



## surftigresa (23. November 2009)

Du kannst das ja "auf der Arbeit" erledigen. Da gibt es dann halt keine Punkte


----------



## Daywalker74 (23. November 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Du kannst das ja "auf der Arbeit" erledigen. Da gibt es dann halt keine Punkte



Bei Dir stelle ich mir das immer so vor, daß Du mit dem Rad durch den Supermarkt fährst

Könnte meine "Arbeit" ja unter Trainingsverwaltung laufen lassen.


----------



## surftigresa (23. November 2009)

Bisher habe ich dafür immer mächtig Ärger bekommen. Aber wenn man das bei Euch darf, komme ich demnächst nur noch bei Euch einkaufen. Und dann noch die An- und Abfahrt. Das gibt Punkte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (23. November 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Bisher habe ich dafür immer mächtig Ärger bekommen. Aber wenn man das bei Euch darf, komme ich demnächst nur noch bei Euch einkaufen. Und dann noch die An- und Abfahrt. Das gibt Punkte



ja ne, is klar. Mache mich Selbständig. First Drive In for MTB & Co. 
Du würdest direkt Hausverbot bekommen


----------



## surftigresa (23. November 2009)

Jetzt sei doch mal nett zu mir 

Immerhin halte ich die Fahne vom Team Tomburg hoch (ganz hoch)


----------



## Bagatellschaden (23. November 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Immerhin halte ich die Fahne vom Team Tomburg hoch (ganz hoch)



Ja, aber es ist das falsche Team Tomburg. Das ist so, als würdest Du mit der belgischen Flagge wedeln und "Deutschland, Deutschland" rufen.


----------



## surftigresa (23. November 2009)

Das ist ja nun mal jetzt Ansichtssache. Ich finde, dass ist das richtige Team Tomburg. Wer gibt sich schon mit 'ner 2 dahinter zufrieden


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. November 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Ja, aber es ist das falsche Team Tomburg. Das ist so, als würdest Du mit der belgischen Flagge wedeln und "Deutschland, Deutschland" rufen.



Was heißt denn hier das falsche Team??
Sollten wir nicht wenigstens gegen den Rest eine Einheit gründen?


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. November 2009)

Na liebe Barbara dann wollen wir mal singen

*Hoch soll sie leben und uns noch viele solcher schönen Touren bescheren*

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag

Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (23. November 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Ja, aber es ist das falsche Team Tomburg. Das ist so, als würdest Du mit der belgischen Flagge wedeln und "Deutschland, Deutschland" rufen.



röööööööccccchhhhhtttiiiiiggggg


----------



## Bagatellschaden (23. November 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Wer gibt sich schon mit 'ner 2 dahinter zufrieden



Das nennt man nicht "zufrieden geben" sondern Understatement.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (23. November 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Sollten wir nicht wenigstens gegen den Rest eine Einheit gründen?



Nein, sollten wir nicht. Wir haben nämlich nur ein Ziel...


----------



## Daywalker74 (23. November 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Das ist ja nun mal jetzt Ansichtssache. Ich finde, dass ist das richtige Team Tomburg. Wer gibt sich schon mit 'ner 2 dahinter zufrieden



Dazu schreibe ich besser mal nichts. Würde sonst zu beleidigend. 
Obwohl das Motto vom real TT ja heißt, Wir sind nicht zum Spaß hier


----------



## Enrgy (23. November 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Das ist so, als würdest Du mit der belgischen Flagge wedeln und "Deutschland, Deutschland" rufen.




ROFL....

Ihr habt Sorgen. Kommt davon, wenn ein Überangebot an Bikern vorhanden ist. Dann sehen wir demnächst bestimmt auch einen "TeamII"-Fred hier im Lokalforum. Aber dann bitte nicht immer nur von einem Glühweinstand zum nächsten Milchkaffee und zurück, dazwischen noch bei Regen und +9° zur Arbeit oder dem nächsten Meisterschaftsspiel...


----------



## Deleted 57408 (23. November 2009)

@Enrgy: 10 years - Tribute to Greg Moore


----------



## Bagatellschaden (25. November 2009)

Ich hab mich eben unvorsichtigerweise zum Ahrtalglühen angemeldet. Kann mir vielleicht jemand mit einem extrastarken Teelicht aushelfen? 


@supasini: Martin, ich würd' Dir dann auch Deine entwendete Werkstatt mitbringen. Wär das okay oder soll ich sie Dir schon vorher wiederbringen?


----------



## supasini (25. November 2009)

is okee.
Teelicht: vielleicht, ich hab meins aber auch schon dem Eifel-Litti angeboten, wenn der mitwill und nicht  genug Lampen an hat...

edit: der Litti braucht's, such ma weiter. Sonst müsste ich im Notfall irgendwo im WP-Team was ausleihen, die anderen Jungs fahren ja nicht mit.


----------



## Handlampe (25. November 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Ich hab mich eben unvorsichtigerweise zum Ahrtalglühen angemeldet. Kann mir vielleicht jemand mit einem extrastarken Teelicht aushelfen?




Du kannst mein Selbstbauteelicht haben, Claus.


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. November 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Du kannst mein Selbstbauteelicht haben, Claus.



Kann meine Lupine mitbringen, die hat auch für ca 2 Stunden Licht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (25. November 2009)

Habe jetzt das Vorglühen reingestellt.

www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9554


----------



## Enrgy (25. November 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Habe jetzt das Vorglühen reingestellt.



Ist wohl eher ein Nachglühen, da das "echte" Glühen ja schon am 6.12. stattfindet...

EDIT: obwohl - nach dem Glühen ist vor dem Glühen. Es finden ja im Epizentrum der Weihnachtsmarkttouren fast nur noch Fahrten zur Verköstigung alkoholhaltiger Warmgetränke statt...


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. November 2009)

Das am 06.12. ist doch das Ahrglühen, bei mir das ist das Baachemglühen. Das ist ein Unterschied, ich bitte das zu bedenken.


----------



## surftigresa (25. November 2009)

Habe heute meine erste Tour alleine von der Tomburg gestartet. Um das Ergebnis vorweg zunehmen, dank GPS habe ich auch wieder zurück gefunden 

Über Hilberath bin ich ins Vischeltal gelangt. Dort war es leider super schlammig. Die Maschinen der Holzarbeiter haben die Wege in eine einzige Schlammwüste verwandelt. Von dort aus habe ich dann das Naturfreudenhaus vom Litevillertreffen gesucht. Leider erfolglos.  Aber vielleicht fehlt mir als Frau einfach der Spürsinn um ein Freudenhaus zu finden  Kann mir vielleicht mal einer von Euch die GPS Koordinaten schicken? (damit habe ich mein Auto ja schliesslich auch wiedergefunden)
Nachdem ich die Suche abgebrochen hatte, bin ich nach Krälingen gefahren. Von dort aus einen tollen Trail runter nach Kreuzberg. Kann mir einer sagen, wie der Trail heisst 
Dann hoch zum Seilbahntrail. War leider keine gute Idee. Claus hatte mich ja schon vor den Blätterbergen gewarnt. Hinzu kam jetzt noch, dass die Regenfälle und der Sturm der vergangenen Tage hier ganz schön Spuren hinterlassen haben. Der Trail sah teilweise aus, als hätten Wildschweine ihn einmal umgegraben.  Im Moment wirklich nicht mehr zu empfehlen.
Laut Plan wollte ich danach zum Hornberg rauf. Aber leider hatte ich auf der Suche nach dem Haus zu viel Zeit vertrödelt. Also bin ich direkt durchgefahren zum Schrock und anschliessend die Teufelslei runter nach Reimerzhoven. Von dort hoch nach Kalenborn und über Hilberath wieder zurück zur Tomburg, wo ich rechtzeitig zum Einbruch der Dunkelheit und zum Start des Regens wieder ankam. 

Soweit wie Thomas bin ich damit leider noch nicht. Für eine Liteviller-Tour reicht es wohl noch nicht. Vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, dass ich deren Startpunkt ja noch nicht mal finde  Aber ich hab' ja noch ein paar Monate Zeit und bin da voll optimistisch, auch diese Hürde noch zu nehmen 

@Thomas,
schade, aber Deine SMS kam definitiv zu spät. Da war ich schon auf dem Rad. Vielleicht klappt es ja demnächst mal wieder.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (25. November 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Von dort aus habe ich dann das Naturfreudenhaus vom Litevillertreffen gesucht. Leider erfolglos.  Aber vielleicht fehlt mir als Frau einfach der Spürsinn um ein Freudenhaus zu finden  Kann mir vielleicht mal einer von Euch die GPS Koordinaten schicken? Für eine Liteviller-Tour reicht es wohl noch nicht. Vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, dass ich deren Startpunkt ja noch nicht mal finde  Aber ich hab' ja noch ein paar Monate Zeit und bin da voll optimistisch, auch diese Hürde noch zu nehmen



Vielleicht hat der kleine semantische Unterscheid zwischen (Natur-)Freu*n*de- und (Natur-) Freuden-Haus für Verwirrung gesorgt? Ein Freudenhaus zu finden und das auch noch in Berg stelle ich mir jedenfalls nicht einfach vor - selbst wenn ich keine richtige Frau bin.

Aber gräm Dich nicht: Wir zeigen Dir das Anwesen rechtzeitig, auch ohne Geodaten. Nach Deiner Schilderung warst Du nämlich schon ziemlich nah dran. Und der Rest Deiner Schilderung macht mehr als deutlich, dass Du aber so was von geeignet für Liteviller-Touren bist...

Keep on rockin': Eifel-Litti


----------



## Bagatellschaden (25. November 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Über Hilberath bin ich ins Vischeltal gelangt. Dort war es leider super schlammig. Die Maschinen der Holzarbeiter haben die Wege in eine einzige Schlammwüste verwandelt. Von dort aus habe ich dann das Naturfreudenhaus vom Litevillertreffen gesucht. Leider erfolglos.



Wenn Du von Hilberath in Vischeltal kommst, musst Du unten eigentlich nur rechts (nach Westen) abbiegen. Du überquerst eine schmale Strasse und folgst einem zunächst tunnelartigen (weil von Hecken gesäumten) Weg den Bach hinauf. Nach 100m wechselst Du die Bachseite. Nach weiteren 200m liegt rechter Hand eine Kläranlage, an der eine Fahrstraße mündet. Du wechselst dort über einen Steg auf die andere Bachseite und fährst die Fahrstraße rauf nach Berg. Kurz vorm Ort ist linker Hand ein Parkplatz. Dort ist das NFH. Der besagte Trail mündet dann wieder an der Fahrstraße unten an der Kläranlage.
Bist fast dagewesen.



surftigresa schrieb:


> Von dort aus einen tollen Trail runter nach Kreuzberg. Kann mir einer sagen, wie der Trail heisst



Wenn Du schräg zum Hang in gerader Linie ins Vischeltal gefahren bist und unten über einen kleinen Steg kamst, dann war das Schmittenspfädchen. So sagten, glaube ich, die Wanderer, denen wir bei der letzten Fototour begegnet sind. Uwe, Felix: Stimmt das oder verwechsele ich da was?
Ein anderer Trail führt direkt über den Schildkopf-Grat und kommt ebenfalls in Kreuzberg raus. Dann hast Du aber Dein Fahrrad eine Weile getragen. Oder Du hast die Variante genommen und bist rechts runter ins Sahrbachtal abgefahren. Von dort ist's aber noch ein Kilometer bis Kreuzberg. (Edith sagt: den sind wir unlängst sogar mal gefahren.)

Aber schön, dass Du Dein Auto wiedergefunden hast und wir die nächste Sonntag-Tour nicht zur Suchaktion umdeklarieren müssen.

Viel Erfolg übrigens dort, wo Du morgen bist!

Der Claus.


----------



## surftigresa (25. November 2009)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat der kleine semantische Unterscheid zwischen (Natur-)Freu*n*de- und (Natur-) Freuden-Haus für Verwirrung gesorgt? Ein Freudenhaus zu finden und das auch noch in Berg stelle ich mir jedenfalls nicht einfach vor


 
Du meinst, deshalb haben die Leute so komisch geguckt, als ich nach dem Weg gefragt habe


----------



## surftigresa (25. November 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Wenn Du von Hilberath in Vischeltal kommst, musst Du unten eigentlich nur rechts (nach Westen) abbiegen. ..... Bist fast dagewesen.


 
Das werde ich mir ausdrucken und beim nächsten Mal mitnehmen. Wahrscheinlich bin ich 'ne Stunde um das Haus gekreist und war immer nur 10m entfernt.....




Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Oder Du hast die Variante genommen und bist rechts runter ins Sahrbachtal abgefahren. Von dort ist's aber noch ein Kilometer bis Kreuzberg. (Edith sagt: den sind wir unlängst sogar mal gefahren.)


 
Von der Beschreibung her muss es der gewesen sein. Aber ich könnte schwören, dass ich da noch nie war  War aber sehr schön, der Trail.



Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Aber schön, dass Du Dein Auto wiedergefunden hast und wir die nächste Sonntag-Tour nicht zur Suchaktion umdeklarieren müssen.
> 
> Viel Erfolg übrigens dort, wo Du morgen bist!


Bis Sonntag wäre ich doch schon längst verhungert!!!!

Und besten Dank. Kann ich gebrauchen.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Eifelwolf (25. November 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> ...Wenn Du schräg zum Hang in gerader Linie ins Vischeltal gefahren bist und unten über einen kleinen Steg kamst, dann war das Schmittenspfädchen. So sagten, glaube ich, die Wanderer, denen wir bei der letzten Fototour begegnet sind. ..


 
Einheimische nennen es "Schmitze Päädchen" .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (26. November 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Habe heute meine erste Tour alleine von der Tomburg gestartet. Um das Ergebnis vorweg zunehmen, dank GPS habe ich auch wieder zurück gefunden



Das wäre mir damals beinahe nicht gelungen, aber da hatte ich weder GPS noch Licht....


----------



## Bagatellschaden (26. November 2009)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Einheimische nennen es "Schmitze Päädchen" .



Genau, das war's - Danke!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (26. November 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Von der Beschreibung her muss es der gewesen sein. Aber ich könnte schwören, dass ich da noch nie war
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also, wenn oben auf dem Grat ein Felsabsatz war und Du danach in sechs Spitzkehren abgefahren bist - da waren wir schon. Glaube ich.. oder...!?



surftigresa schrieb:


> Bis Sonntag wäre ich doch schon längst verhungert!!!



Mag sein. Aber alles schön der Reihe nach. Nur ned hudele!


----------



## Redfraggle (26. November 2009)

Nachdem ich Melanies Bericht gelesen habe, bin ich doch ein bißchen stolz, daß ich dieses Jahr beim Liteville-Treffen das Naturfreundehaus auf Anhieb gefunden habe.War zwar mit dem RR unterwegs, dafür ganz ohne GPS !


----------



## Stunt-beck (26. November 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Habe jetzt das Vorglühen reingestellt.
> 
> www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9554



So liebes Leuchtmittel ich habe nur hier die Tour gepostet, eingetragen haben sich aber bis jetzt nur Dienstagsbiker.

Nicht das ich wieder haue bekomme


----------



## Enrgy (26. November 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> eingetragen haben sich aber bis jetzt nur Dienstagsbiker...



...bei einem Dienstagstermin nicht weiter verwunderlich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (26. November 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Nachdem ich Melanies Bericht gelesen habe, bin ich doch ein bißchen stolz, daß ich dieses Jahr beim Liteville-Treffen das Naturfreundehaus auf Anhieb gefunden habe.War zwar mit dem RR unterwegs, dafür ganz ohne GPS !


 
Ich hab's ja auch im Wald vermutet und diesen fein abgesucht. Wer kann denn ahnen, dass es sich auf 'ner Strasse versteckt. Aber gut, mache ich halt mein RR wieder flott und begebe mich erneut auf die Suche. Ich find das schon!!!!!



Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Also, wenn oben auf dem Grat ein Felsabsatz war und Du danach in sechs Spitzkehren abgefahren bist - da waren wir schon. Glaube ich.. oder...!?


 
Ne, ich glaube, das war's dann doch nicht. Ich schick' Dir mal den GPS-Track von der Stelle. Vielleicht habe ich ja auch einen ganz neuen Trail entdeckt


----------



## Stunt-beck (29. November 2009)

Gibt es Jemanden der Lust hat nächsten Samstag Nachmittag nach Rech zu fahren? Dort kommt gegen 15 Uhr der Ritter von der Burg geritten. Ich wollte mit meinem Sohn dahin fahren. Würde mich freuen wenn wir auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt zusammen einige GW trinken könnten.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (30. November 2009)

Angeblich werden Themen jetzt automatisch nach 3000 Einträgen geteilt. Probier'n wir's mal aus...


----------



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

